#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-01
<kwwii> pitti: hey man, did both of my packages get into the last alpha? (the ones I gave you before leaving for vacation)
<pitti> hey kwwii
<pitti> kwwii: which versions? (just use "rmadison foo" to check the version of foo in all Ubuntu releases)
<kwwii> ahh, thanks, now I see it
<lool> seb128: Hey, welcome back
<seb128> hello lool, thanks
<lool> seb128: We discussed some desktop bits on Friday
<lool> seb128: (I was the fallback contact for desktop stuff last week as everybody was on vac)
<seb128> who is we and which ones exactly? ;-)
<lool> During release meeting
<lool> You might want to read the first part of the log, skipping mobile stuff
<lool> Concerning desktop, gvfsd-trasher crasher and gtk+ screen flicker were discussed
<lool> mdz brought up an old gpm bug
<seb128> I've noticed those bugs in the summary
<lool> I mentionned cheese shall be updated
<lool> seb128: I bought a webcam last week
<seb128> the gvfsd-trash crasher is not really an issue out of the number of duplicates and I've no clue how to get good informations or fix it
<seb128> the gtk+ screen flicker, mclasen consider it as an xorg bug
<lool> seb128: Yeah, me neither, the valgrind log isn't very helpful
<lool> seb128: That said, the valgrind log might be better with more ddebs or something
<seb128> no
<lool> seb128: The problem with the screen flicker is that it is a lack of API on the xorg side
<seb128> I did get valgrind logs for the trash crasher using a debug build, etc
<seb128> there is an incorrect jump listed but the top stacktrace has no symbol
<lool> seb128: So what happened is that gtk+ moved to a new API only to realize that it was too expensive/disruptive
<seb128> I don't think it's in my power to fix the xorg api ;-)
<seb128> or gtk
<seb128> I would rather prefer let upstream sort that
<lool> seb128: Exactly my point, I agree with the analysis that going forward we ought to fix the API
<lool> seb128: But this will be in xrandr 1.3, then all drivers will have to be updated to support it, then gtk+ will be able to use it
<lool> And the new API wasn't yet accepted
<lool> So we're talking of a 3 months minimum cycle here
<lool> (AIUI)
<seb128> I'm confident that upstream will do something for FC10 which is due around the intrepid schedule too
<seb128> gtk upstream
<seb128> so I would just let them sort that
<lool> Ok; I personally think gtk+ should defer using randr's problematic API until it has what they need
<lool> Hey pitti, welcome back!
<lool> pitti: You also might want to poke at the release team meeting's log from friday!  :)
<lool> pitti: One of the thing which came up was the consolekit config patch to not allow everybody to shutdown or reboot the machine; this prevents shutdown/reboot from the desktop though
<pitti> lool: hey, thanks
<lool> pitti: I guess we should revert to the gdm socket method
<pitti> lool: right, either we enable the functionality in CK like upstream, or use gdm
<lool> pitti: Yup; I thought this was your choice to make as you were on top of misc hal/dbus/ck issues and have some security clue
<lool> pitti: I am disturbed too with this shutdown/reboot dbus interface
<pitti> lool: I have bug 250506 open in a tab to address it ASAP
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250506 in consolekit "shutdown and restart buttons do nothing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250506
<lool> That's indeed the one we discussed I think
<huats> morning everyone
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> plop seb128
<huats> I hope you had nice (and deserved) holidays :)
<seb128> yes, excellent, thanks ;-)
<huats> :)
<wgrant> seb128: Since you seem to be lord of all things g-s-d and g-c-c, what do you think of my proposed fixes for bug #207781?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207781 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-control-center and gnome-settings-daemon hardcode "Synaptics Touchpad", which breaks without xorg.conf" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207781
<seb128> wgrant: I've no clue about touchpad so I would prefer let somebody else comment
<seb128> wgrant: and apparently there is no patch attached to this bug?
<wgrant> seb128: That's true, I apparently forgot to attach debdiffs.
<wgrant> seb128: Who is more qualified?
<seb128> you could ask bryce maybe or #ubuntu-x
<wgrant> OK, will do. Thanks.
<seb128> would be nicer to have an xorg api to query that rather than relying on the naming
<wgrant> My patch relies on the name of a property, but that property is what is used to set things, so it's safe.
<wgrant> I can't see a better way.
 * NCommander is away: This creature sleeps beyond the reaches of time itself
<seb128> hey pedro_
<pedro_> hey seb128! welcome back ;-)
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<seb128> pedro_: pitti has started fixing the retracers, that's not perfect yet but the intrepid one should be running again now
<pedro_> woohoo go pitti ;-)
<pedro_> seb128: thanks for let me know dude
<vuntz> seb128: hey
<seb128> hello vuntz
<vuntz> seb128: just wanted to know what were the ubuntu plans for the logout dialog?
<seb128> vuntz: I was sort of waiting on you because you told me you were going to land the opensuse dialog upstream but I guess that's not going to happen this cycle now?
<vuntz> seb128: I hope that http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=507101 will get committed today, but I'm not sure it's fine for you
<ubottu> Gnome bug 507101 in general "New UI for logout/shutdown dialogs" [Minor,New]
<vuntz> seb128: heh. So, it's going to happen really soon now. Just need an icon and a second release team approval
<seb128> vuntz: ah excellent
<andre__> vuntz: ping those lazy r-t lurkers, ping them to death!
<vuntz> andre__: waiting for the icon to be ready (I'm making artists work right now ;-))
<vuntz> seb128: you can see the screenshots at the end of the bug
<vuntz> seb128: if you want one dialog with everything, it's possible, but you'll likely need to patch gnome-session (I suggest adding an Ubuntu-specific dbus method for the new dialog)
<seb128> vuntz: right, I like the dialog but I've the feeling we will be asked to get a variant listing all the options for ubuntu
<seb128> right
<seb128> lool: how busy are you nowadays? would you have some time to look at desktop packaging issues?
<lool> seb128: I'm overcommitted, but depends what you're going to ask
<seb128> lool: the pygobject update is tricky because they added a library and that doesn't play nicely with the multi python versions, doko started doing the packaging changes required before his holidays but there is a bug and it doesn't build
<seb128> lool: I've planned to look at it but I think I'll be swamped with updates and catching up this week so I was trying to see if you were maybe interested by having a look at the update
<lool> seb128: What source version didn't build?
<seb128> 2.15.2
<lool> Where I can get this?
<lool> ("buildd" says 2.15.1-0ubuntu2 and that it built fine)
<seb128> lool: http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/pygobject/ is the work in progress that doko did
<seb128> lool: right, I didn't upload the new one since it's buggy
<seb128> lool: you have the version before the changes (which fails to build because there is a conflict on the new lib because python versions) and the doko changes which ftbfs too but for an another reason (not sure which one now, I looked at it before my holidays quickly)
<lool> seb128: Do you know what doko intendend to do?
<lool> He added autoconf and automake bdeps and changed the way the source is built
<lool> Ah I need to rebase on my version it seems
<seb128> lool: I think he wanted to version the library name, he said that's similar to what python-svn does
<lool> seb128: Do you know why the library is public instead of being e.g. a python module?
<lool>         - Add a new installed library libpyglib-2.0, which contains the extension
<lool>           API for third-part modules instead of relying on macros which accesses
<lool>           struct fields.
<lool> I'm not quite sure who's going to use it
<lool> There's no .pc file at least
<lool> Hmm there's also public API
<seb128> lool: no, better to ask to jdahlin on the gnome IRC
<seb128> you already did ;-)
<kwwii> seb128: the ubuntulooks package was removed from the seed for intrepid, right?
<seb128> no clue, but that's public information so you can look as quickly as I can do
<kwwii> erm, where?
<lool> kwwii: lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/intrepid or some such
<lool> /platform.intrepid and /ubuntu.intrepid rather
<mpt> loic, I've been pointed in your direction for implementing improvements to the codec installation interface. Do you have a few minutes to discuss the current implementation?
<mpt> lool, ^^
<lool> mpt: Hmm
<lool> mpt: Sure
<lool> mpt: I might not be the best person depending on what you ask, but I'm happy to discuss this topic
<mpt> lool, the window that lists the available codecs looks like a subset of the Add/Remove Programs window, right? How difficult is it to change bits in that window?
<lool> mpt: It's gnome-app-install
<lool> mpt: Indeed, it's built using synaptic IIRC
<mpt> which? :-)
<mpt> Specifically, the Help button needs removing (currently it does more harm than good in the codec context), and the "Quick Introduction" is a non-sequitur
<lool> mpt: What's the problem with the Help button?
<lool> mpt: When I press it, I land in the "Install and Remove Applications" manual in yelp
<mpt> The help it displays is completely irrelevant
<mpt> exactly
<mpt> It's nothing whatsoever to do with installing codecs
<mpt> and whenever that happens it makes people less likely to use help anywhere else
<lool> mpt: Ok, so currently this uses a generic tool, gnome-app-install; you can launch it manually and imagine that it's useful in different scenarii; I fear that if you want to provide help specialied for code installation, you will have to provide some sort of wrapper or derived app which links to that
<mpt> It would be nice to have help for it, but we're past FeatureFreeze, so just removing it is probably best for now
<mpt> lool, yes, I realize that, that's why I'm asking how difficult it is to change bits in this window
<lool> What you want to do is change bits in this window when it's called for codec installs, correct?
<mpt> exactly
<mpt> I assume the "Canonical Codec Store" link is context-dependent
<lool> I agree that solving this "properly" might be too intrusive post FF, but I wouldn't want to remove the Help button unconditionally
<lool> Indeed
<mpt> Right, I don't want to remove the Help button unconditionally, just in the codec situation
<lool> mpt: I guess you probably know some python; check /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/AppInstall/distros/Ubuntu.py
<lool>         (label, url) = distro.get_codec_information_link()
<lool>         if (label is not None) and (url is not None):
<lool>             button = gtk.LinkButton(url, label)
<lool> mpt: in AppInstall/activation.py
<mpt> I'm in 8.04 at the moment
<lool> mpt: grab lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/gnome-app-install/main
<mpt> ah, thanks
<mpt> I was just wanting to know whether it was possible :-)
<lool> mpt: Sure, it should be
<mpt> ok
<lool> mpt: BTW it's the first time I poke at this :)
<lool> It seems the UI already supports various mode of operation by subclassing ActivationStyle
<lool> class CodecSearchActivationStyle(SearchActivationStyle):
<lool> mpt: So it's very trivial
<lool> mpt: I think it would be cleaner to provide Help for installing codecs rather than dropping the button completely though
<mpt> Sure, but I'm assuming we can't do that past feature freeze
<mpt> If we can, I'll happily write some
<mpt> This will all likely be revamped for Intrepid+1
<lool> mpt: I think it's a fairly trivial UI tweak, but I could be wrong
<lool> mpt: You could discuss this with release team to make sure
<mpt> Thanks for your info lool
<carciofo> hallo alle zusammen
<ember_> what can make pkg-config --cflags return something but --exists none?
<ember_> seb128: in gtk2-engines i've added to .install the right .pc but it seems debian/ has the old .pc, should i remove the old .pc from debian or revert the .install?
<Laney> If Banshee sometimes stops responding to GNOME global hotkeys that I've set up, whose bug is that?
<Laney> And if the answer is "it depends", how can I find out?
<seb128> ember_: why did you add the .pc to start? it was not installed because the debian maintainer decided it was not required
<carciofo> does any1 know about video editing?
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-02
 * hggdh is away: walking the dogs
<wgrant> seb128: bryce acked my patches for bug #207781, and I've rebased the g-s-d one on your latest upload.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207781 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-control-center and gnome-settings-daemon hardcode "Synaptics Touchpad", which breaks without xorg.conf" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207781
<seb128> wgrant: hi, ok thanks, will sponsor those a bit later, I'm just waking up and catching up on mails from the night now
<wgrant> seb128: Pfft, devs can't sleep! OK.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> you're welcome, thank you for your work on the issue
<huats> morning everyone
<seb128> lool: hey
<seb128> lool: how did you fix your libtool errors on pygobject yesterday?
<lool>     - Update patch 90_autofoo and update instructions to run libtoolize
<lool>       --force --copy.
<lool> seb128: ^
<lool> The first time I did this, I forgot to replace the contents in the patch in 90_autofoo
<lool> When I actually did it, it worked
<seb128> lool: I copied the line in the patch but that gives me the same errors you had
<lool> However Keybuk pushed for not using --force
<lool> seb128: Which module is it?
<seb128> lool: pygobject, there is a 2.15.3 available
<seb128> lool: it was already available yesterday but I forgot to tell you
<seb128> so they didn't change anything yet for the libs, etc, I just need to refresh the autofoo patch
<seb128> "libtoolize --force --copy && aclocal-1.10 -I m4 && automake-1.10 --add-missing --force --copy && autoconf && rm -rf autom4te.cache" is what is in the patch and what I tried
<lool> seb128: Hmm well I hope it works; if not I have other things I could try
<seb128> and I get
<seb128> ../libtool: line 833: X--tag=CC: command not found
<seb128> etc
<lool> Hmmm hmm
<seb128> hate autotools ;-)
<lool> You could try with --install in libtoolize; that's what I had in mind yesterday, but it might require dropping --force from a couple of places
<lool> Sadly, I'm not educated enough to understand --install exactly
<seb128> ok, I asked because I was wondering if you tweaking the commands again and didn't update the instructions
<seb128> thanks
<lool> And I've been not using it for years, as does gnome-common, so wanted to stick to the classical calls
<lool> seb128: One thing which differs is that config.guess now ends up in the diff for some reason
<lool> seb128: Hmm it worked for me
<lool> seb128: Did you apply the other patches notably the one setting the macro dir?
<lool> (2.15.3 is building here)
<seb128> lool: I did quilt push -f 90_autofoo
<seb128> copied your line
<seb128> quilt refresh
<seb128> quilt pop -a
<seb128> debuild
<seb128> hum, weird
<lool> Ah in all cases you shouldn't do that
<lool> seb128: That's the typical quilt issue that it wont pick up new files in your patch
<lool> seb128: Do autotoools diff manually, or use differ
<seb128> well, I assumed that your patch was modifying the same files so they were already added
<lool> That's risky really
<lool> I don't know whether it's the problem, but it could be
<lool> seb128: I also updated instructions to drop config.guess from the diff; but that's certainly unrelated
<seb128> lool: alright, while you are at it and it's building for you, do you mind uploading the new version? I don't think other changes are required
<lool> seb128: That's what I was about to ask
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<lool> grrr W: pygobject source: patch-system-but-direct-changes-in-diff config.guess
<lool> anyway
<lool> seb128: (I uploaded but didn't test)
<seb128> lool: (that's the intrepid way, isn't it ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I'll test when it's published
<lool> Heh I usually test my uploads!
<seb128> yeah, me too, I usually restart my session to test updates (not for random apps, but libs, gnome-panel, gnome-session, etc)
<seb128> NCommander: hey, around?
<lool> seb128: Uhoh
<lool> zsh: segmentation fault (core dumped)  alacarte
<lool> zsh: segmentation fault (core dumped)  gnome-app-install
<seb128> urg
<lool> Crashes in init_gtk()
<seb128> that's always like that, updates that you try are fine but when you don't try one it's buggy
<lool> Exactly what I wanted to say
<seb128> I'm wondering if pygtk should be updated to 2.13 in the same run
<lool> Yes, that's what I think as well
<seb128> you can as well do an another quick upload to Breaks: python-gtk (<< 2.13)
<seb128> that will stop updates
<fta2> seb128, hi, did you do have a chance to look at cairo since yesterday ?
<seb128> fta2: no, will do that today, I've been swamped with catching up after holidays and new GNOME
<fta2> ok, np
<seb128> fta2: it's one of the next things on my list after the gvfs update I'm building
<fta2> great
<seb128> brb, trying the new gvfs
<Keybuk> seb128: don't suppose you hand a screenshot of the new dialog handy?
<seb128> Keybuk: screenshots on http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=507101
<ubottu> Gnome bug 507101 in general "New UI for logout/shutdown dialogs" [Minor,New]
<seb128> and vuntz didn't manage to get the patch in yesterday tarball, I'll probably distro patch it
<Keybuk> please do
<crevette> hey
<lool> Hmm running Xvfb in a chroot gives me: (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<lool> libgl1-mesa-dri looks like what I want
<lool> seb128: Unfortunately, it seems to crash even with new pygtk
<lool> make[3]: *** [check-local] Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<seb128> not cool
<dholbach> test
<dholbach> DOING gedit 2.99.99
<dholbach> STOPPED DOING gedit 2.99.99 (version does not exist)
<lool> DONE test of new bug bot?
<seb128> lool: no, new way to claim updates
<seb128> lool: using chan logs parsing
<Keybuk> hurrah for Google Chrome
<Keybuk> another webkit-based firefox killer
<seb128> fta2: still around? my font look different using the new libcairo
<seb128> I'm not sure I like the change but maybe the new libcairo is correct
<seb128> anyway I'm going to upload, that need testing and fixing if required rather than being hold back
<Keybuk> what changed?
<seb128> Keybuk: in the rendering or in cairo?
<Keybuk> rendering
<seb128> not sure, font changes are not easy to describe, I'll try to take a screenshot
<seb128> I would say the lines are "sharper" now
<Keybuk> sounds like an LCD filter change?
<seb128> could be yes
<stefanlsd> seb128: Mind if i have a look at upgrading to pidgin 2.5.1?
<seb128> the update is 1.6 patched to 1.7 upstream
<seb128> stefanlsd: hi, it requires a freeze exception, and do you know how to update the symbol files, etc?
<stefanlsd> seb128: understand bout the freeze exception. Dont know about symbol files but would like to learn...
<stefanlsd> seb128: I think exception should be ok - http://developer.pidgin.im/query?status=closed&milestone=2.5.1   list of bugs closed.  Doesnt look like many new features.
<seb128> stefanlsd: you can have a look if you want but I'm just back from holidays and I've a lot to do so it's not the best time to reply to question for me, maybe try the motu team rather
<seb128> stefanlsd: right
<stefanlsd> seb128: I think the big bug fixed is the connecting to MSN servers. Other LP bugs open about this one also.  kk. Thanks. Will have a look and work with motu.  thanks!
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> Keybuk: http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/cairo.png
<seb128> the top one is cairo 1.6 patched the bottom one is 1.7
<seb128> I found the contrast better before
<fta2> seb128, yes, i also experienced this. this looks sharper but it's not bad for me. just a bit different. i'm not sure if it's expected, a wider audience could help
<Keybuk> err
<Keybuk> that looks like the lcd filter patch has been dropped
<fta2> Keybuk, no, it has been merged
<Keybuk> fta2: if you look at the N on the lower of the two, it only has a single black vertical line
<Keybuk> whereas with the patch above, there are two light fringe lines around it
<Keybuk> in fact, in the entire bottom line, you only get fringing in curves
<Keybuk> which was the cairo behaviour pre-patch
<Keybuk> ie. in 1.6 native upstream without our lcd filter patch
<fta2> i'm surprised noone complained upstream (which is basically redhat)
<Keybuk> so if the patch has been merged, it's been bodged
<Keybuk> or not activated
<Keybuk> (well, when I say "our" I really mean David Turner's patch)
<fta2> there's no control for it, it's just there and interact with fontconfig
<Keybuk> fta2: I'll pick through the code and see what got lost
<seb128> Keybuk: thanks
<vuntz> seb128: yeah, I'm not sure I'll be able to convince people to commit the new logout dialog now :/ Calum doesn't seem happy about it
<seb128> vuntz: hey
<seb128> vuntz: btw what do you do you to get compiz used only on cards where it's working on opensuse?
<seb128> vuntz: the redhat guys dropped the gnome-wm changes in 2.23.91, I think I'll revert that for ubuntu
<vuntz> seb128: there's a compiz-manager script that does all the magic
<seb128> what magic?
<vuntz> detection
<seb128> right, but does it start something else if compiz can't be used?
<vuntz> yes
<lool> Oh thanks guys from bring up this topic: gnome-wm is complete crash
<lool> *crack
<seb128> and doesn't it confuse gnome-session if there is no compiz registering?
<vuntz> seb128: the answer is probably yes, but what do you mean? :-)
<lool> it will set the gconf key of which WM to run, even if the user never changed anything; it doesn't really allow one to override the wm
<vuntz> lool: that was a distro patch, I'd say ;-)
<lool> vuntz: It is in the distro patch, but I'm pretty sure it's upstream as well
<vuntz> did anyone see Amaranth recently?
<seb128> vuntz: well, gnome-session starts compiz but the compiz wrapper decides compiz can't be used and start openbox for example, isn't gnome-session waiting on compiz registration in the session to continue?
<vuntz> lool: ah, maybe in 2.23
<seb128> vuntz: no
<vuntz> seb128: absolutely no idea
<vuntz> seb128: mccann stopped shipping gnome-wm in the latest tarball
<seb128> vuntz: right, and I've no wm starting when using .91
<seb128> score
<vuntz> it's still just a mess
<lool> vuntz: Indeed, the code was cleaned up it seems
<crevette> hello
<lool> I think we should move away of our awful gnome-wm in Debian/Ubuntu
<vuntz> lool: in 2.22, this was not upstream and purely ubuntu (and maybe fedora) issue
<seb128> vuntz: first the gconf key which was used in 2.23.90 is not used, so it's ignoring my compiz setting
<vuntz> seb128: so, the good news is that I'll be able to fix this. The bad news is "not this week"
<seb128> vuntz: then it doesn't find any wm .desktop because it doesn't look in the right directory
<seb128> lool: the gnome-wm used in ubuntu is the upstream one
<lool> Then what I'm saying is obsolete now; I can't complain anymore
<vuntz> did anyone see Amaranth recently?
<seb128> vuntz: no
<lool> seb128: Do you think you could check whether you get the crash of pygtk apps on i386?
<seb128> lool: sure, give me some minutes to download and build 2.15.3
<lool> seb128: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lool/packages/pygtk/2.13.0-0ubuntu1/intrepid/ is the new pygtk
<lool> seb128: I've not pushed it though; it requires the new pygobject which crashes and hence the testsuite fails
<seb128> lool: should I update pygobject and pygtk or only pygobject?
<lool> seb128: Only pygobject should cause the crash
<lool> seb128: i'm handing you the pygtk tree just in case to avoid work duplication
<seb128> ok thanks
<lool> rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(1058) [sender=3.0.3]
<lool> Intersting
<seb128> lool: doesn't crash
<seb128> I installed the current intrepid version using using dpkg and forcing the breaks
<seb128> alacarte gnome-app-install update-manager work correctly
<lool> seb128: Ok, thanks for testing
<seb128> re
<seb128> lool: sorry, restart to try some changes
<seb128> lool: everything works fine on i386, I'm lucky that you did the update ;-)
<seb128> I would not have figured about the issue before we started receiving bugs otherwise
<wgrant> seb128: Am I likely to see my g-c-c and g-s-d patches in before the Alpha?
<seb128> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> seb128: Thanks.
 * wgrant -> bed
<seb128> 'night wgrant
<seb128> gicmo: do you have an ipod?
<gicmo> yes
<seb128> gicmo: could you try something for me, start rhythmbox, plug the ipod and try to eject it in rhythmbox
<gicmo> hmm Ronja has it with her, need to wait for a bit until she arrives
<seb128> ok
<seb128> gicmo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/263903 has a valgrind log of the issue but lacks debug symbols
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263903 in rhythmbox "[intrepid] rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Medium,New]
<seb128> invalid read and free in the gvfs volume monitor code apparently
<gicmo> that new volume monitoring code is trouble
<seb128> yeah, I should try to ping davidz about it
<seb128> I guess he's busy doing devicekit and doesn't look much a gvfs nowadays
<seb128> gicmo: I guess the crash is http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=546971
<ubottu> Gnome bug 546971 in hal volume monitor "rhythmbox crashed when ejecting an ipod device" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<gicmo> hmm maybe some locking issue
<seb128> gicmo: do you know why valgrind has those:
<seb128> --14017-- Discarding syms at 0x74ED000-0x7506000 in /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgioremote-volume-monitor.so due to munmap()
<seb128> I'm wondering if that's the reason why the valgrind logs for the trash crashes lack debug symbols for example
<gicmo> hmm
<seb128> gicmo: I've attached a valgrind log on http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=546971, could you have a look and tell me if you think it's useful?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 546971 in hal volume monitor "rhythmbox crashed when ejecting an ipod device" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
 * gicmo ooks
<gicmo> (rhythmbox:14017): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion
<gicmo> `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<gicmo> eewwks
<seb128> hum, imho rhythmbox is not clean either there
<seb128> gicmo: ok, need log on the same bug which seems better
<gicmo> need log?
<seb128> new log
<seb128> that one seems to be a rhythmbox bug
<tedg> mpt: So in the FUSA applet we have an "other" option, which is basically do a FUSA transition but not to a specific user, just to the login screen.  I'm curious if there isn't a better analogy to what is happening there.  Something like "Pause Session."  I don't think "Other" really works.  Thoughts?
<mpt> ooh, interesting
<mpt> Mac OS X calls this "Login Window...", which tells me they couldn't think of a good label for it either
<tedg> mpt: They can't figure out how to put more than one button on their phone, I'm not sure they should be the gold standard ;)
<mpt> tedg, how is this usefully different from "Lock Screen"?
<gicmo> seb128: the code where valgrin points us to looks okish here
<tedg> mpt: Really?  Not much.  Lock screen launches the screensaver and defaults to login in as the same user.  While "Other" results in a clean slate login.  Both effectively pause the sesion the same.
<seb128> gicmo: yes
<tedg> mpt: I guess lock screen also allows you to leave notes.  Critical feature.
<mpt> bah
<gicmo> seb128: #0  0xb6dfecc8 in strcmp () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<gicmo> No symbol table info available.
<gicmo> #1  0xb5834e11 in g_proxy_volume_update (volume=0x92d5d00, iter=0xbf9cb6fc) at
<gicmo> gproxyvolume.c:227
<seb128> gicmo: what about this one?
<gicmo> seb128: s the crash is   if (volume->id != NULL && strcmp (volume->id, id) != 0)
<seb128> gicmo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42723/
<mpt> tedg, ah, I have a suggestion
<seb128> gicmo: volume is being used after being freed apparently
<gicmo> seb128: means either id, or volume->id is bogus
<gicmo> seb128: yep, that was my guess as well
<seb128> gicmo: should volume being unref-ed? maybe a ref counting on the gvfs side?
<gicmo> seb128: so this is prolly a race between the one thing that frees shit and the other one that reuses it, right?
<seb128> ref counting issue
<mpt> tedg, call it "Switch To...", and put it immediately above the list of user accounts. Then indent each account name underneath. That way, as well as being a functioning menu item, it serves as an incidental introductory explanation of the purpose of the user account items.
<gicmo> seb128: or that, indeed
<seb128> gicmo: or that
<seb128> I hate ref counting issues
<seb128> never know how to debug those
<gicmo> seb128: with the nice GObject env varibles
<seb128> gicmo: tell me about it ;-)
<tedg> mpt: Hmm... interesting.  I'm not quite sure how an intent should work in a menu.  It seems bad to indent the icons, but then just indenting the text seems wrong also.
<mpt> tedg, what does it look like at the moment? I tried it with yesterday's daily live CD, but it crashed whenever I tried to open it
<tedg> mpt: Let me send you a screenshot.
<gicmo> GOBJECT_DEBUG
<gicmo> seb128: set it to objects
<gicmo> seb128: can you reproduce that crash reliably?
<seb128> gicmo: every time, I pinged davidz, see #gnome-hackers, he will look into it
<gicmo> seb128: sure, sure
<gicmo> seb128: we are on our own, I guess ;-)
<gicmo> seb128: if you can reproduce the crash fine, how about adding a
<gicmo> g_print ("%s, %s", volume->id, id);
<gicmo> to find out which id is NULL
<gicmo> seb128: args, there is lots of async stuff going on
<gicmo> seb128: I think, I even touched that code
<gicmo> its easy to mess that ref counting up
<seb128> gicmo: where are printed the monitors logs? on the gvfsd stdout?
<gicmo> seb128: guess so
<gicmo> seb128: or wait, maybe gvfs-hal-volume-monitor
<seb128> (gdb) p *volume
<seb128> $2 = {parent = {g_type_instance = {g_class = 0x9022998}, ref_count = 0, qdata = 0x12},
<seb128>   volume_monitor = 0x9021b30, id = 0x1 <Address 0x1 out of bounds>, name = 0x0,
<seb128>   uuid = 0x1 <Address 0x1 out of bounds>, activation_uri = 0x400 <Address 0x400 out of bounds>,
<seb128>   icon = 0xffffd400, drive_id = 0x1f800 <Address 0x1f800 out of bounds>,
<seb128>   mount_id = 0x2c00 <Address 0x2c00 out of bounds>, identifiers = 0x0, foreign_mount = 0xffffcc00,
<seb128>   can_mount = 130048, should_automount = 17408}
<seb128> 227	  if (volume->id != NULL && strcmp (volume->id, id) != 0)
<seb128> so volume is already freed
<seb128> or something is corrupting the id
<seb128> (gdb) p id
<seb128> $3 = 0x90fb734 "0x8e0a700"
<gicmo> seb128: p id gives what?
<gicmo> ahh you can read my mind!
<gicmo> p *id ?
<gicmo> but that looks totally valid
<seb128> (gdb) p *id
<seb128> $4 = 48 '0'
<seb128> imho there is a ref counting issue and volume is already freed there
<gicmo> seb128: how about adding a g_print () to the volume_finalize () function?
<gicmo> or wait
<gicmo> better
<gicmo> set a breakpoint
<gicmo> and then do a "bt"
<seb128> gicmo: to
<seb128> g_proxy_volume_finalize()?
<gicmo> yeah
<gicmo> seb128: lets find out who unrefs the last reference
<seb128> gicmo: it's called once on rhythmbox startup and not between the click to eject and the crash, wth?
<gicmo> ugh!
<gicmo> on startup?
<seb128> I did try to gdb the application though
<seb128> gicmo: when plugging the ipod
<seb128> Breakpoint 1, g_proxy_volume_finalize (object=0x9b95100) at gproxyvolume.c:81
<seb128> 81	  volume = G_PROXY_VOLUME (object);
<seb128> (gdb) bt
<seb128> #0  g_proxy_volume_finalize (object=0x9b95100) at gproxyvolume.c:81
<seb128> #1  0xb70f0f33 in IA__g_object_unref (_object=0x9b95100) at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.17.7/gobject/gobject.c:2411
<seb128> #2  0xb5799c29 in signal_emit_in_idle_do (data=0x9cd1f28) at gproxyvolumemonitor.c:392
<seb128> #3  0xb6f14881 in g_idle_dispatch (source=0xa705510, callback=0x9ce3610, user_data=0x9cd1f28)
<gicmo> aha
<mpt> tedg, ah, I see
<mpt> tedg, "Restart" and "Shut Down" shouldn't be indented either
<gicmo> seb128: ok, that function takes a ref and release a ref
<gicmo> seb128: means that the application shouldn't be doing anything with the ref itself
<mpt> tedg, so for the items that should have icons, can you include the icons as part of the item text, so that they don't move the left edge of the text for those items that don't have icons?
<mpt> i.e.
<mpt> Switch To...
<mpt> [] foo
<mpt> [] bar
<mpt> ---------
<mpt> Log Out
<seb128> gicmo: ok, did "c", there is a second breakpoint
<seb128> #0  g_proxy_volume_finalize (object=0xa756a60) at gproxyvolume.c:81
<mpt> Restart
<seb128> #1  0xb70f0f33 in IA__g_object_unref (_object=0xa756a60) at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.17.7/gobject/gobject.c:2411
<seb128> #2  0x0807fad9 in rb_removable_media_manager_add_mount (mgr=0x9ec60c8, mount=0xa757320)
<seb128>     at rb-removable-media-manager.c:582
<gicmo> seb128: I am already at that very code palce
<seb128> gicmo: ;-)
<seb128> and it's not called after that until the crash
<gicmo> seb128: I dont see that damn g_object_unref
<gicmo> I only see an unref ot a mount
<seb128> gicmo: can't gdb put a watch on a variable?
<seb128> to break when it changes or is freed?
<gicmo> watch
<gicmo> seb128: are you seeing my query?
<seb128> gicmo: yes
<tedg> mpt, well can, yes.  That's non-standard for GNOME apps.
<tedg> mpt, normally the text is in one column an the icons another.  The text is shifted if there are any icons in the menu.
<mpt> tedg, Gnome applications use icons for any menu item they can. This menu does not: this menu uses icons as an exception, representing statuses and people, rather than as a rule.
<tedg> mpt: The only items that _don't_ have icons are the session ones.  The status ones have icons and all the user-switching items have icons.
<mpt> tedg, yes, the exceptions outnumber the rule-followers, but I don't think that matters
<mpt> tedg, for example, the items without icons in <http://z.about.com/d/browsers/1/5/K/0/-/-/safarihistory2.jpg> don't change their indentation just because they're outnumbered by those with icons.
<tedg> mpt: Hmm, let me play with some stuff.  I'm not excited about this yet, but I think that it is going somewhere.  I'll draw up something and send it to you.
<mpt> ok
<seb128> hey NCommander
<NCommander> hey seb128
<seb128> NCommander: did you read my comment about pangomm yesterday?
<NCommander> seb128, nope
<seb128> there is an example which is under the GPL
<seb128> but the tarball has no GPL license
<seb128> did you contact upstream about that?
<NCommander> seb128, no, I did note it in the copyright file though
<seb128> lool didn't point it as an issue?
<seb128> NCommander: it might be rejected in debian NEW due to that
<seb128> I didn't sponsor to ubuntu yet
<NCommander> If lool did, it was too long along for me to remember
<NCommander> s/along/long/g
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> ...
<NCommander> *fails*
<seb128> well it's really a detail
<seb128> but technically if there is a source under the GPL the license text should be in the tarball
<seb128> or it's not distributable
<lool> NCommander: I missed that example under GPL
<lool> NCommander: Which file is it?
<lool> seb128: Can I push pygobject with the fix?  shall I check with slangasek?
<NCommander> seb128, not if the full text of the license is in the the example itself
<seb128> lool: no, just upload, there is already a bug complain about ubuntu-desktop not being installable right now and that breaks builds
<lool> seb128: I have pygtk in the pipe as well
<NCommander> lool, I don't remember off hand, someone noted it to me, and I remember adding it to the copyright file
<seb128> lool: I still have a bunch of GNOME 2.23.91 tarballs I'll upload tomorrow
<seb128> NCommander: the license text is a several pages text and is not in the example ;-)
<lool> seb128: What happens when a FFE is granted exactly?
<lool> seb128: I filed a FFE, but I don't know what I'm actually supposed to watch for
<lool> (I subed ubuntu-release)
<seb128> lool: you don't need a FFE
<lool> (on Friday)
<lool> seb128: it's for another package
<seb128> ah for something else
<NCommander> lool & seb128 damn it :-/. I wish I caught that beforehand
<seb128> you will get somebody from the corresponding team giving an ack and changing the status, then you can upload
<seb128> depends if that's main or universe
<lool> seb128: The packages are elisa and its plugins
<lool> in main
<NCommander> Multiple people looked at it, which annoys me as well that we all missed it :-/
<seb128> just pitti slangasek or pitti on IRC to get your ack then ;-)
<seb128> s/pitti/ping
<lool> NCommander: grep "GNU General" -rl * only yields tools/extra_defs_gen/generate_defs_pango.cc and it's covered in the copyright file
<NCommander> Yeah, I know, I caught that
<lool> seb128: Ok; I'll poke him again then
<seb128> lool: right, but there is no GPL license in the tarball
<lool> seb128: I was asking because I wondered whether a tag would be set or somesuch
<NCommander> But I didn't catch there wasn't a COPYING file in the tarball that had the GPL
<lool> Oh
<NCommander> Yeah >.<;
<NCommander> d'oh
<lool> That's an upstream issue; it wont be rejected in Debian for that I would guess
<NCommander> If it clears the NEW queue, I'll just leave a bug on pangomm's bug tracker
<seb128> those issues usually warant a NEW rejection in ubuntu
<seb128> NCommander: you can open a bug in any case
<NCommander> seb128, right, I plan to
<NCommander> BTW, lool or seb128 you know anything about managing seeds?
<NCommander> I'm pushing a change into the xubuntu seed, but I'm not sure I did it right
<NCommander> (i.e., I made the change to the files right
<seb128> that's documented on the wiki
<lool> NCommander: You can't do anything else than file a bug in the upstream tracker anyway
<NCommander> lool, I'll be suprised if it doesn't clear NEW, but I got to say the speed of the queue is suprising
<NCommander> I don't remember my other packages taking this long to clear
<seb128> the focus is probably on lenny and not on new uploads
<NCommander> that's what I keep telling myself
 * NCommander is currently burning his way through T&S
<lool> Doing glib 2.18.0
<seb128> lool: thanks, don't forget to get some sleep too you deserve it ;-)
<seb128> lool: and don't bother opening a sync request I'll sync it tomorrow morning
<lool> Ok
<seb128> alright, enough work for me for today, I'm going to bed
 * lool waves 'night
<seb128> good night
<lool> I'm going too I think
<seb128> 'night lool
<lool> 'night to you too
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-03
 * hggdh is away: movie time
<stefanlsd> seb128: I realise you said you may not have time at the moment to help with pidgin 2.5.1.  I'm not getting any assistance from motu re. the libpurple0.symbols.  I have created 2.5.1. Checked if the patches are still valid and it all seems good. I just wanted to verify the symbol stuff, but am unsure about this. Do you know of anything that I could read to help me out - i found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/CheckingLibrarySymbols
<stefanlsd>   - but i'm not sure this is the correct thing.
<seb128> no I don't know, I've never really used it myself before and I hacked a bit to do the previous pidgin update
<seb128> I don't think the ubuntu wiki is updated for the new symbols list
<seb128> that's a new debian feature and the wiki page was written before
<stefanlsd> seb128: how do i determine if the symbols are correct or if there may be a problem with them?
<seb128> during the build the dpkg-gensymbols call will display a symbols diff, if there is any change you need to update the list
<seb128> the tricky part is how to update the list correctly
<stefanlsd> seb128: kk. thanks. let me see if i get any errors. then i'll worry about how to fix them :)
<seb128> alright
<stefanlsd> seb128: yeah :|  - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42980/
<seb128> stefanlsd: right
<seb128> stefanlsd: I'm leanning torward "let debian do the update and merge on their new version"
<seb128> they will likely package 1.5.1 in experimental
<huats> seb128: hey
<huats> seb128: I have put the new gcalctool on LP
<seb128> hey huats, just read your gcalctool sponsoring request
<huats> seb128: ok great
<huats> :)
<huats> thanks
<mpt> seb128, hey there
<seb128> hello mpt
<mpt> seb128, I dinged Pidgin for having logging off by default. Upstream says they're uncomfortable with changing that, but might change their minds if we set logging on by default in our Pidgin package and no-one (or hardly anyone) complains. Is that something you'd be willing to do?
<seb128> mpt: yes, I see no issue with that, we have time to get feedback and it's easy to change if that's an issue
<wgrant> That default has always bugged me.
<wgrant> It's always first thing I change if I remember.
<mpt> seb128, ok, should I report a bug for it then?
<seb128> mpt: yes please and give me the bug number
<stefanlsd> seb128: i've been going through the symbol stuff (and i think im slowly understanding it!)  dpkg-gensymbols wants to remove the libgnt.so.0  (do you know if this lib no longer being built as part of libpurple0?)
<mpt> seb128, bug 180796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180796 in pidgin "Logging is off by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180796
<seb128> mpt: thanks
<mpt> thank you seb128 :-)
<seb128> stefanlsd: no, it was already doing that in the previous version, not sure why
<stefanlsd> seb128: i am going to try add the new symbols and remove the libgnt symbols (i see libgnt is actually part of finch).  Would this be the correct approach?
<seb128> stefanlsd: I've no clue, honestly wait on debian to do this update
<stefanlsd> seb128: heh. kk. i'm going to keep playing as its something i'd like to try learn and understand.
<mpt> asac_, Firefox in Ubuntu defaults to storing history for 90 days. Is that a change from upstream? I thought the default was 9 days
<asac_> mpt: we dont change anthing in that direction
<mpt> hm, must be new in FF3 then
<asac_> mpt: most likely it was bumped to 90 days because of the new places
<asac_> yeah
<andreasn> mpt: what would be the arguments against logging by default? privacy reasons or disk space?
<mpt> andreasn, I don't know, but they seem to be against browsers storing history, e-mail programs storing messages, etc as well
<mpt> http://pidgin.im/pipermail/devel/2008-August/006644.html
<mpt> well, that's one person, I shouldn't extrapolate :-)
<mpt> see also http://pidgin.im/pipermail/devel/2008-August/006643.html
<lapo> hi
<lapo> I read a strange story about the next default icon theme...
<lapo> is oxygen+human really going to be the default icon theme on gnome for hardy+1?
<thorwil> lapo: #ubuntu-artwork would be more appropiate. but no. where did you read that?
<lapo> thorwil: this one sounds a tad scary to me: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2008-September/007559.html
<thorwil> lapo: you should read there. word for word. don't jump to conclusions. don't start silly rumors. pick the appropriate channel!
<lapo> did I started a silly rumor?
<seb128> tedg1: there is a new gnome-power-manager version available if you want to do the update
<ember> asac make it two beers
<thorwil> lapo: they start exactly like this
<thorwil> lapo: i will leave no other word about this topic here
<lapo> uhm, sorry about that, just asked
<asac> ember: anything else ;)?
<tedg1> seb128: Yes, it fixes mario's bug also.
<tedg1> I'm going to try and get this icons working first though.
<seb128> tedg1: do you confirm http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17251753/gnome-power-manager-hardy.debdiff is correct for an hardy update?
<tgnb> hi there, i have a friend who has a strange ssh problem
<tedg1> seb128: Yes, but, I'm offended that it removes the curly braces.  They're a good coding practice.  Richard said that he added the same patch to SVN for this release, I was going to grab that one so that it could be tied to an SVN version number as a cherry pick.
<tgnb> i tried to help him but im actually stumped, thought maybe i could inquire in here
<tgnb> he is on a ubuntu laptop, and connects to 5 servers via ssh
<tgnb> recently he lost the ability to connect to one out of 5 servers .. but only from his office
<seb128> tedg1: the patch is the svn one, http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gnome-power-manager/trunk/libhal-glib/libhal-gpower.c?r1=2910&r2=2909&pathrev=2910
<tgnb> when connecting it just sits there before prompting for username and password
<tgnb> it doesn't seem to ever time out though .. he's waited a very long time
<tedg1> seb128: Ah, cool.  It should probably say that in the comment.  For the record, I still don't like the lack of braces, but better to match SVN :)
<seb128> tgnb: hi, that's not an user channel and ssh is not a desktop application so you are at the wrong place anyway
<tgnb> ok sorry then :/
<seb128> tedg1: right, you can talk to upstream about the style change ;-)
<seb128> tgnb: try #ubuntu
<lapo> seb128: do you remember the iso image icon I sent you time ago?
<asac> seb128: when will the next -keyring snapshot end up in the archive?
<seb128> lapo: yes, it's used in the ubuntu gnome-icon-theme
<asac> seb128: i think they committed a potential fix for my ssh agent issues
<asac> so wonder if i should just wait a bit to verify ... or test the patch manually
<seb128> asac: they didn't rolled a tarball this week but yet another GNOME is due next week, I've seen the bug, they fixed it in gnome-session though no?
<asac> not sure ... was a bit of back and forth
<asac> let me look
<lapo> seb128: I think it would be important to have a .deb specific icon as well, if I send you the icons can you patch ubuntu g-i-t with them, I cannot add them upstream without being killed :-)
<asac> seb128: one patch is against gnome-keyring-daemon-wrapper.c the other  compat/gnome-keyring-daemon-wrapper.c
<seb128> lapo: yes, can do that ;-)
<lapo> seb128: thank, I'll send you the icon tomorrow or the day after
<seb128> asac: that's gnome-session
<seb128> asac: I packaged the new version but it has issues so I didn't upload
<seb128> lapo: thank you!
<asac> seb128: ok. thanks
<seb128> asac: I can scp it somewhere if you want to give it a try
<asac> seb128: what issues does it have?
<seb128> asac: they changed again the way the wm is started which breaks compiz again
<asac> ok ... if its just compiz its fine. i dont use it here ;)
<seb128> asac: you might get no wm at all
<asac> unless it busts other sessions as well :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> i think ill cherry pick ;)
<seb128> alright
<vuntz> seb128: you might want to grab patches from trunk and put back gnome-wm
<seb128> vuntz: I'm going to wait for the next tarball and revert the gnome-wm changes
<vuntz> seb128: next tarball?
<seb128> vuntz: next week
<seb128> 2.23.92
<vuntz> ah, ok
<seb128> I'm not in a hurry to update
<vuntz> asac: hopefully, the changes in 2.23.91 should fix your keyring issues. If not, please ping me
<seb128> vuntz: has the gnome-wm thing be discussed somewhere?
<vuntz> seb128: no...
<seb128> vuntz: also it stopped looking at the directory where the metacity autostart is installed which means you get now wm at all
<seb128> s/now/no
<vuntz> seb128: we discussed all the issues afterwards, with fcrozat
<seb128> and?
<vuntz> seb128: this last one is fixed if you put back gnome-wm or if you use the latest metacity
<vuntz> seb128: we didn't understand why gnome-wm isn't shipped anymore :-)
<seb128> I'll put gnome-wm back I think
<seb128> the redhat guys don't like it
<vuntz> I know
<vuntz> we need to discuss what's wrong with it and fix the issues
<seb128> vuntz: btw how did the "what gdm version should be used for 2.24" discussion turned?
<vuntz> seb128: andre is responsible for it. No idea where it went
<seb128> ok
<vuntz> andre__, I meant
<seb128> vuntz: is opensuse using 2.23?
<vuntz> yeah
<seb128> no complain?
<vuntz> not that much
<seb128> I'm impressed ;-)
<vuntz> but I've not been following this closely
<seb128> hpj is looking at it right?
<vuntz> yep
<andre__> oh, i'm responsible for it? :-)
<vuntz> andre__: sure yo uare
<andre__> i thought it's vuntz :)
<vuntz> andre__: stop lying!
<andre__> no, really :)
<andre__> don't outsource your tasks to me, honey!
<vuntz> why would it be me? You handled everything!
<seb128> alright, nobody is looking at this one
<andre__> no, only a few things i had on my list last friday :)
<asac> seb128: \o/ i can use the keyring again
<asac> what a relieve ;)
<seb128> :-)
<vuntz> andre__: so, let's make it official. You're responsible of this decision :-P
<asac> relief
<asac> not sure
<asac> ;)
<seb128> asac: what I don't get is why you have the issue and nobody else
<vuntz> seb128: I know the keyring was broken here too. Sure, it's not ubuntu ;-)
<seb128> vuntz: well it's working for me, at least I get the ssh agent
<seb128> anyway good to know it's working for asac too now ;-)
<asac> i dunno. i am happy that vuntz had this as well ;)
<asac> otherwise i probably would have ended up typgin my passphras 1billion times ;)
<andre__> vuntz, i'm quite undecided now that i see that opensuse and foresight don't see big issues
<vuntz> andre__: your call
<seb128> andre__: how much testing does unstable opensuse get? ;-)
<andre__> so i'll let the fun for you
<vuntz> andre__: you're so dreaming ;-)
<seb128> and I expect lot of the annoyance will be for normal users
<seb128> ie no gdmsetup will really annoy users
<seb128> no way to enable autologin
<pedro_> themes ;-)
<andre__> well, what if we're refusing to use it for another time? we will end up in some state where the gdm hackers won't care at all about r-t comments. on the other hand, is that a difference to the current situation? :-P
<seb128> xdmcp
<seb128> andre__: at least you don't lower the GNOME standards
 * vuntz leaves the discussion
<vuntz> time to finally take a break ;-)
<seb128> yeah, me too
 * andre__ gets back to his virtual cheese plate before getting the dessert, any french should understand that :-P
<seb128> brb, restarting my session
<vuntz> do you guys already have evo 2.23.91 packaged?
 * vuntz needs people to reproduce a bug
<seb128> vuntz: yes
<vuntz> seb128: ah, cool. Does it work for you on a clean account?
<vuntz> in my jhbuild, it just hangs
<seb128> I'm about to go for diner, what doesn't work for you?
<vuntz> launching it a second time works, though
<seb128> didn't try on a new account
<vuntz> ie, I fill all my account info, and then it hangs while displaying the main window
<vuntz> no useful stack trace, though :/
 * seb128 tries
<seb128> vuntz: no seems to work fine on first run here
<seb128> I've to go for dinner, bbl
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-04
<herbie_> tap tap tap    is thing on?
<huats> morning all
<seb128> lut huats
<seb128> mvo: when you have a moment could you look at the new comments on http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=545123 and tell me if that makes sense?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 545123 in general "Please support the SmInteractStyleNone again" [Minor,New]
<huats> hello seb128 and mvo
<mvo> seb128: yes, will do
<mvo> hey huats
<asac> seb128: i think swfdec needs to be newed
<seb128> asac: right, will do that in a minute
<asac> cool
<asac> seb128: what gtk will intrepid final ship?
<asac> 2.14?
<seb128> asac: 2.14.n
<seb128> why?
<asac> seb128: swfdec has a problem which appears to be fixed on gtk-trunk
<asac> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=548993
<ubottu> Gnome bug 548993 in gdk "regression: gdk 2.13 leaves stray windows in certain cases" [Major,New]
<asac> swfdec author said that it will be fixed in next 2.13.x release. so we probably dont need to do anyhting here and verifying when that gets into intrepid is enough
<seb128> right
<seb128> the next gtk tarball should come soon
<lool> asac: Oh that's actually a gtk bug; I'm glad it's goind to be fixed, it has annoyed me big time
<asac> lool: right. i think even some of the windows we see with flash get probably fixed by that
<lapo> hi
<lapo> heya seb
<lapo> seb128: http://xoomer.alice.it/bat/tmp/application-x-debian-package.tar.bz2
<seb128> hello lapo
<seb128> cool, thanks
<seb128> tedg: btw you mailed me about a change which was required for the new gdm, the way to start it I think some time ago
<seb128> tedg: any reason you didn't commit that to the bzr so people actually get the fix?
<tedg> seb128: I made my own branch and committed it there so that you could look at it before committing it to the main branch.
<tedg> seb128: lp:~ted-gould/+junk/gdm-snap
<seb128> tedg: it has been week ago, it didn't turn to work as you expected?
<seb128> tedg: would be nice to merge such changes quickly
<tedg> The change was in the .debs that I made.
<tedg> In general, the new GDM didn't work as expected :)
<seb128> tedg: the .deb that you made but that nobody knows about, I point users to the team bzr to build a snapshot
<tedg> seb128: Okay, so do you think the change is good?  I'd be happy to merge it.
<seb128> tedg: looking at the diff, the email change is not required, not sure about all the usplash things you didn't document those
<tedg> seb128, Hmm, I only remember changing on line...
<seb128> tedg: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ted-gould/+junk/gdm-snap/revision/4986
<tedg> seb128: Oh, and the e-mail, yeah, that's not required.
<seb128> tedg: what was the rational again about the background thing? I don't find your mail now
<tedg> seb128: It wasn't starting in the background for me.  It would just block on package upgrade and init.
<seb128> what do you mean?
<tedg> seb128: I'm not sure about the usplash stuff, is that from a patch that got left applied?
<seb128> no idea about that either
<seb128> I though you fixed "login doesn't work after boot"
<tedg> So when the running "/etc/init.d/gdm start" that would block, forever.
<seb128> not package upgrade issues
<seb128> oh
<seb128> weird, it didn't for the previous gdm
<tedg> So I first noticed it on the upgrade, but then I found that it also happened on boot.
<seb128> what happened on boot?
<tedg> GDM would start, but I think it would block init.  So if you killed it the rest of init would run, and then it would restart.
<lapo> seb128: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/11844/ you can kill this one once done with patching g-i-t
<seb128> tedg: ah ok, so just adding the --background seems to be a good idea, I'll do that later
<seb128> lapo: ok thanks
<MacSlow> pitti, how much can I bother you with more dbus/ck-related questions?
<pitti> MacSlow: on that box where you try gdm: if you boot it normaly and use the standard gdm, does your GNOME session have a CK seat? (ck-list-sessions) and does it complain about errors?
<MacSlow> pitti, I still need to get intrepid on the laptop (iwl3945 still refuses to work on it :/ )
<pitti> MacSlow: as much as needed to get it working for you to unblock your work :)
<pitti> MacSlow: shouldn't be different in hardy
<pitti> MacSlow: I'm trying to find out what's broken in your dbus setup
<MacSlow> pitti, no normal gdm/gnome-session works on hardy ... e.g. calling echo $XDG_SESSION_COOKIE in my current session in a gnome-terminal yields  a proper value
<pitti> MacSlow: ck-list-sessions works, too? and doesn't complain about "cannot lookup session yadayada"?
<MacSlow> pitti, yes
<MacSlow> that works too
<pitti> MacSlow: so if you stop that session and gdm, and start your custom gdm, does ck-list-sessions still work afterwards and gives you a session for the new gdm?
<MacSlow> pitti, no ... only when I try my custom installed gdm I've all these problems
<pitti> MacSlow: you don't restart dbus or consolekit in between or anything?
<MacSlow> no ... but just to be sure I can try exactely that right now once sec
<tedg> So, I added some icons to the FUSA applet.  And I got it working with uuencode/decode so that they'd go in the diff.  But since it's my first time doing something like this, could someone review this patch?  http://people.ubuntu.com/~ted/85_5_status_icons.patch
<MacSlow> pitti, so I just exited my gnome-session, as root /etc/init.d/gdm stop and started just the upstream gdm
<seb128> tedg: doesn't look correct
<MacSlow> pitti, starting that upstream gdm failed with the error-message ** (gdm-binary:9272): WARNING** : Couldn't connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /opt/gdm-new/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<seb128> tedg: either you do upstream change and roll a new tarball and doesn't bother using uuencode
<seb128> tedg: or you add those as packaging change and install them in the debian/rules
<pitti> MacSlow: right, it's looking for the wrong socket; it needs to use the system one in /var/run/dbus/
<MacSlow> pitti, but there is this file/socket
<MacSlow> pitti, does that matter?
<pitti> MacSlow: you mean /opt/gdm-new/ socket exists?
<pitti> MacSlow: that won't work
<pitti> you can delete that
<tedg> seb128: I guess I'm a little confused.  I thought it was bad to do a new upstream tarball in general as it isn't "upstream" but it seems like if it's done in debian/rules it would be nearly impossible for upstream to accept the patch if they wanted to in the future.
<tedg> That's why I did it all inline as a patch, including the uudecode stuff.
<MacSlow> pitti, ok I'll delete it and try again? BTW, I have the line "<servicedir>/opt/gdm-new/share/dbus-1/system-services</servicedir>" in /etc/dbus-1/system.conf, which I just commented out. That was a hint from Jon earlier this week.
<pitti> MacSlow: you shouldn't attempt to run a second dbus under /opt; everything shuold use the normal system dbus
<pitti> otherwise you need a second consolekit, hal, and everything as well; that's totally unnecessary
<MacSlow> pitti, I didn't restart dbus at all or tried to start the on in /opt/gdm-new
<pitti> MacSlow: but what is weird is that the dbus socket location shuold only be known to libdbus, and you certainly didn't rebuild that in /opt?
<MacSlow> that line is just a left-over from earlier attempts
<pitti> MacSlow: <servicedir> shuoldn't be necessary
<MacSlow> pitti, well I did install dbus, hald, ck with upstream gdm initially because I was told newer version of those were  needed
<pitti> MacSlow: we have the latest dbus and hal in intrepid
<pitti> oh, wait, hardy
<MacSlow> pitti, do you hint that I try to rebuild gdm with the hardy-supplied ones?
<MacSlow> I don't have intrepid in a working state yet
<pitti> MacSlow: that would be my first shot; if that doesn't work, you could take the intrepid dbus source package and build/install on hardy (that shouldn't cause any problem)
<pitti> hardy's hal should be alright
<MacSlow> so what should i try next? intrepid dbus on hardy?
<pitti> MacSlow: yes, and revert all the dbus config changes you made
<MacSlow> changes reverted
<pitti> MacSlow: just weird that gdm needs such a new dbus...
<pitti> MacSlow: maybe you can just try building against the normal hardy dbus
<pitti> that'd certainly be easiest
<MacSlow> pitti, hm... gdm's configure didn't complain using hardy's dbus now
<MacSlow> odd
<pitti> so much the better
<MacSlow> pitti, ok "ldd gdm-binary | grep dbus" reports the system-wide dbus library used now
<MacSlow> pitti, I'll now repeat the inital test with stopping hardy's gdm, firing up upstream gdm and checking ck-list-sessions
<pitti> MacSlow: good luck!
 * MacSlow would sell his soul to the devel if it helped
<MacSlow> devil rather :)
<MacSlow> pitti, that first test yielded a small progress ... this time ck-list-sessions reported the session from the upstream gdm
<pitti> yay, so dbus works with the gdm
<MacSlow> pitti, but gdm itself was "stuck" and complained about missing gnome-session in the install-prefix where I put it
<MacSlow> pitti, so dependency hell is moved a little further ... gnome-session
<pitti> MacSlow: ugh; you can't configure it for standard prefix and run gdm out of the built tree?
<pitti> MacSlow: well, if not, /opt/gdm-new/usr/bin -> /usr/bin symlink should do (or similar) :)
<pitti> MacSlow: back in some 45 minutes
<MacSlow> pitti, ok
<MacSlow> pitti, just a quick update ... the issue with $XDG_SESSION_COOKIE is now solved ... thanks a lot for the help!
<seb128> MacSlow: what was it?
<MacSlow> seb128, wrong dbus
<MacSlow> seb128, and misleading info reagrding the really required dbus-version for upstream gdm
<seb128> ah
<seb128> you should really use intrepid for devel work
<MacSlow> seb128, initially I wanted something stable ... and not introduce more moving targets than necessary
<seb128> well it means that you have to backport all the things you need where you could just dist-upgrade
<seb128> and things don't break that much around you
<pitti> yay
<ember> seb128 is this the right thing to do when libgnomekbd have symbols removed and soname changed to .3 http://paste.ubuntu.com/43372/ ?
<seb128> ember: I already packed this update
<seb128> and evince
<ember> cool, but is correct the diff?
<seb128> they are blocked due to CD builds, not the right time to change sonames
<seb128> ember: yes, no need to add a shlibs though
<seb128> I was just about to go
<ember> hmm ok thanks for the info
<seb128> I'll set up a new system to claim updates soon, I've discuss that with dholbach, we start duplicating work too much there
<mvo> ember: thanks for your updates! I will sponsor them as soon as intrepid is open again :)
<ember> np, thanks
 * mpt wonders why Nautilus offers an "Open in Text Editor" menu item when his iPod is selected
<tedg> mpt: To change the lyrics of the songs!  Duh!
<mpt> oh yeah
<mpt> In that case it should offer an "Open in Text Editor Backwards" item, so I can read all the subliminal messages
<tedg> I think you should submit a feature request. :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-05
<huats> morning !
<NCommander> I got to say I like KD4
<NCommander> *KDE
<seb128> NCommander: bah ;-)
<seb128> NCommander: btw pangomm accepted, where is the gtkmm update now? ;-)
<NCommander> Lost to KDE
 * NCommander runs
<NCommander> What was the last released version of gtkmm
<seb128> NCommander: http://download.gnome.org/sources/gtkmm/2.13/gtkmm-2.13.7.tar.gz
<NCommander> My packaging a version behind
<NCommander> So on hold :-)
<NCommander> I think I need to install the NVIDIA blobs
<NCommander> KDE4.1 is graphics intesive
<NCommander> seb128, however, I think we'll be seeing netbook remix on the new MIPS netbook once I get some old SGI machines to turn into buildds
<NCommander> seb128, BTW, based on your comment, I applied for UUC
<seb128> NCommander: I've seen the mail, good ;-)
<NCommander> I'm going to apply for MOTU after intrepid is released
<NCommander> and core-dev in '09 maybe ;-)
<seb128> NCommander: excellent ;-)
 * NCommander wants to be on Ubuntu planet
<seb128> asac: new gtk uploaded to intrepid
<asac> seb128: is alpha5 out?
<seb128> asac: no
<asac> seb128: so gtk blocked alpha5 ;)?
<seb128> asac: but there is a new GNOME on monday and half a day before weekend and I need to get those updates in before the new GNOME
<asac> seb128: hmm ... so probably this means we can all upload again ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> but good. i will test swfdec as soon as i get that build
<asac> oh amd64 is already accepted
<asac> me waits for DONE ;)
<fta> seb128, any feedback from users for the cairo lcd filter ?
<seb128> fta: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo/+bug/264234
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 264234 in cairo "cairo breaks font antialiasing" [Undecided,New]
<fta> hm
<seb128> that's all
<seb128> but Keybuk said he will look at the code so I didn't bother much
<seb128> he's the one who applied those changes and he knows what they should be doing
<fta> Keybuk, any progress with cairo ?
<seb128> vuntz: do you have the bug number for the autologin keyboard issue you were debugging at uds?
<vuntz> seb128: freedesktop or opensuse bug?
<seb128> vuntz: any of those
<seb128> I guess the opensuse bug has a reference on the freedesktop one
<vuntz> https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=369263
<ubottu> bugzilla.novell.com bug 369263 in GNOME "first-time login / extraordinary k/b problems ..." [Major,New]
<vuntz> it should have the reference
<seb128> fta: is your issue similar to that one?
<seb128> vuntz: thanks
<fta> seb128, no, mine is worse, nothing is moving at all.
<seb128> fta: can you figure if desactivating the g-s-d keyboard plugin makes a difference
<seb128> does ctrl-alt-fn works?
<fta> no
<fta> nothing
<seb128> do you get the issue if you log in something else than GNOME?
<fta> i didn't try that.
<ember> hi
<huats> thanks seb128 for gcalctool :)
<huats> (since I assume you are the sponsor)
<lapo> hi
<soren> huats: Nope, it was dholbach.
<huats> soren: oh
<soren> huats: You can always check the gpg signature on the mail to intrepid-changes.
<huats> ok :)
<huats> soren: i'll do that then :)
<huats> thanks soren
<soren> np :)
<huats> soren: silly question but how do you check the signature there ?
<huats> :)
<soren> huats: I pipe it through "gpg -v".
 * soren is arguably not very desktoppy
<huats> soren: and since I've did previously : 'nice play at the rider cup' ;p
 * soren pulls some more hair out.
<huats> soren: sounds great to me :)
<huats> ;)
<huats> soren: public key not found :(
<soren> huats: echo "keyserver-options auto-key-retrieve
<soren> Whoops
<soren> huats: echo "keyserver-options auto-key-retrieve" >> $HOME/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<huats> soren: works great !
<huats> soren: thanks !
<huats> the next time we eat in a veg thai restaurant I'll get you a tea ;)
<soren> ;D
<soren> That really was a surprisingly satisfying meal.
<huats> indeed it was
<mvo> tea!
<huats> it was quite good :)
<lool> ember: I hope you're not sad or angry at me, but I'm sure you understand I have higher expectations for your sponsoring requests than for new contributors
<ember> lool its ok, i ended up laughting at myself with that diff, there's no sense in it
<ember> btw lool i have a question about getting hamster-applet on pkg-gnome after lenny, there's an ITP on it
<lool> ember: Are the bdeps availabel in experimental?
<ember> the ITP isn't mine, i already mail the author, the bdps on hamster is just gtk pygtk pyobject > 2.6 and gnome-python > 2.10 , and python 2.5 (this will be changed to 2.4 on the next release due to gnome policy)
<fomigo> I have a problem with Nautilus in Ubuntu 8.04. It doesn't work properly - CPU 50%, but in Nautlues over root it's all right. Maybe someone knows about it anything?
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-06
<NCommander> seb128, ping
<NCommander> Is anyone actively working on fixing deskbar-applet?
<seb128> hi NCommander
<seb128> NCommander: upstream or ubuntu?
<NCommander> seb128, ubuntu
<NCommander> It's a dep-wait issue
<NCommander> er, dependency
<NCommander> Not dep-wait
 * NCommander is trying to reduce the main FTBFS on amd64/i386 to zero or as close as possible to zero)
<seb128> NCommander: I'm retrying the build, the failure was due to python-gobject-dbg being broken which lool fixed yesterday
<NCommander> Oh good
<NCommander> Retry ubiquity while your retrying builds
<NCommander> It failed for the same reason it seems
<seb128> good
<NCommander> seb128, also retry kvkbd on all archs
<seb128> let's see if deskbar-applet build after a retry first
<seb128> I didn't test the new pygobject locally
<NCommander> The failures on libgtk2-perl are weird
<NCommander> The ubuntu ports don't get to see much love
<seb128> perl is weird
<NCommander> It builds fine
<seb128> what libgtk2-perl failures?
<NCommander> It blows up trying to launch xvfb O_o;
<NCommander> seb128, powerpc/ia64
<seb128> NCommander: lool added that to pygtk
<seb128> "  * Build-dep on xauth and xfonts-base as xvfb-run needs these and also bdep
<seb128>     on libgl1-mesa-dri for now until Xvfb can start without AIGLX support or
<seb128>     this dep is added to the package.
<seb128> "
<seb128> I didn't look at the issue but that might the same bug
<NCommander> Care to retry those packages then to see if the build failure goes away?
<seb128> the libgtk2-perl ones? I can try
<seb128> the issue is likely a xvfb one though
 * NCommander nods
<seb128> time to go to bed, 'night
<ZenithDK> hi, when I plug in a new keyboard in Ubuntu, what module does it use then, evdev or kbd?
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-07
<g1> hello
<g1> anybody
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-31
<pitti> Good morning
<rugby471> hello
<didrocks> good morning
<rugby471> didrocks: hello
<rugby471> mvo : hi Michael
<didrocks> hey rugby471
<mvo> hey rugby471
<rugby471> mvo : did you see my merge prop :-)
<mvo> rugby471: yeah, but I have not looked at it yet, I will do it this morning
<rugby471> sure, no pressure
<rugby471> mvo: I managed to do quite a few things, I got the spinner icon into software-store (and also modified the animated image class so that if you supply it with a gtk.gdk.pixbuf instead of the string, it will create a static image from that), I did the stuff about hidiung the search and navigation bar depending on what view you are on (from the spec), fixed two bugs mpt set me and also made the breadcrumbs behave
<rugby471>  as mpt wanted (however there is still one bug that prevents me doing this fully)
<rugby471> I am writing this out as my bzr commits can be quite cryptic :-)
<rugby471> jeez, I didn't realise I wrote that much, I probably look like an a**hole to anyone else reading :-(
<rugby471> hehe
<mvo> rugby471: woah, lots of fixes, thats great
<rugby471> mvo : they were quite easy though :-) A lot of them one liners
<rugby471> mvo :this is perhaps the shortest patch I have ever made : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-store/+bug/421563 :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421563 in software-store ""Canonical Maintained" should be "Canonical-Maintained"" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<rugby471> mvo: btw, Matthew has updated a lot of the spec so it should be a bit easier to see specifically what needs to happen in the code
<rugby471> anyway I'm going to stop talking now :-)
<mvo> yeah, I have seen that
<mvo> rugby471: looks pretty cool so far, I will change "on_notebook_view_change" to "change_notebook_view" (the on_* usually indicates a callback)
<rugby471> sure
<rugby471> mvo: I just made that so later if there are other things we need to change of the view change, it would be easier
<mvo> yeah, moving it there make sense
<rugby471> oh and please feel free to clean up any of my code :-)
 * pitti sponsors gtk+2.0
<pitti> robert_ancell: sponsoring queue> wow, you've been busy :)
<robert_ancell> pitti, :)
<rugby471> mac_v: hello
<mac_v> damn gotta find a way to enter silently ;)
<rugby471> hehe
<mac_v> rugby471: heya
<pitti> robert_ancell: out of interst, why do you regenerate patches so often? most just change the line offsets, and thus should apply unmodified?
<robert_ancell> pitti, I do it so that they don't get too far out of sync before breaking completely - I don't know how worth it that is but the amount of work seems quite small
<robert_ancell> Also, someone complained to me recently that non-regenerated patches didn't unapply cleanly (but I haven't confirmed that)
<pitti> robert_ancell: unapply> hm, they should if they only change line offsets
<robert_ancell> pitti, some that I update are fuzzy too
<robert_ancell> pitti, a question about bug assignment - do you think it is more important to be aggressive in assigning bugs to yourself or only assign if you are sure to have that bug fixed soon.  I ask as I wonder if assigning bugs discourages others from working on them (and not assigning can let issues get lost without an owner)
<pitti> robert_ancell: right, updating the fuzzy ones is good
<pitti> robert_ancell: personally I'm not very aggressive in assigning bugs to me, I only keep my queue filled up to 50 or 70
<robert_ancell> pitti, do others fix some of those before you get to them?
<pitti> so if I'm running low, I assign more to me, and if my queue is already full, and I get to a very important bug which I should fix, I assing it to me and drop the lowest-prio bug from my existing list
<pitti> robert_ancell: sometimes, but very seldomly
<pitti> robert_ancell: I subscribe to many bugs, though, so I see what's going on, and whether someone else figures out a workaround or has good debugging
<pitti> and then it's good to forward it upstream, etc.
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok, I don't have a lot of bugs assigned to me but I track a lot (but it is a pain to manager), I think I will start assigning more to me then.
<robert_ancell> manage
<pitti> I found 50 to be a good queue size
<robert_ancell> pitti, so in that case do you consider your current 50 will be fixed by Karmic?
<robert_ancell> (as being assigned a bug can mean "must be fixed by Karmic" afaik)
<didrocks> hey seb128 :-)
<seb128> Hey didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: was the end of your holidays nice too?
 * pitti hugs seb128
<seb128> didrocks, yes excellent thanks
<seb128> yours?
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<didrocks> great too, thanks :)
<pitti> seb128: I'm currently doing sponsoring, FYI (just to avoid collisions)
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks, I'm playing email catching up now
<seb128> will do sponsoring in half an hour or so
<slomo> seb128: hi :) could you sync a lot of stuff from debian? ;)   gst-plugins-bad0.10, gst-plugins-good0.10, gnonlin (experimental), pitivi (experimental), game-music-emu and libmimic?
<robert_ancell> pitti, what was your opinion on the patch updating - harmless or I should only update if fuzzy or need rework?
<pitti> robert_ancell: harmless, I just wondered why you were doing it
<seb128> slomo, will do in a bit, I'm just back from vac and catching up on things now
<pitti> I usually do "quilt push -a" and only fix the ones which fail to apply
<pitti> robert_ancell: ^
<pitti> robert_ancell: (or debian/rules patch, or whatever)
<robert_ancell> pitti, I run quilt push, quilt refresh, repeat...
<slomo> seb128: ok, no hurry :) if you do it in 3 days that's early enough too ;)
<seb128> cool
<seb128> I don't bother refreshing patches either
<robert_ancell> pitti, I find CDBS a pain in that it is very silent
<slomo> seb128: also i'm going to work on the automatic codec installation breakage next, let's hope this will be finished early enough for ubuntu ;)
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw no need to list refreshes in the changelog
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, that will save some time
<pitti> robert_ancell: it complains about failed patches enough :)
<seb128> slomo, ok good thanks, we should have plenty of time for those fixes
<mvo> rugby471: the merge looks great now, one question - you add get_label() to the naviagionbar widget - is that actually used somewhere?
<pitti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20090831/
<pitti> wohoo!!
<seb128> hey mvo!
<pitti> lots of space
<seb128> pitti, you turned on documentation stripping?
<pitti> yep
<seb128> cool
<pitti> uploading new langpacks as we speak
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> pitti, do you want me to reply to your emails about those?
<seb128> pitti, I don't have anything to add compared to what other people replied already there
<rugby471> mvo: I was going to use it for the navigation bar, however mpt wanted it to behave differently than what I thought so at the moment, no there is nothing that depends on it, I just left it in incase there was something you might need it for :-)
<pitti> seb128: if you have a different and strong opinion, please do
<pitti> seb128: otherwise I think it's a good enough crutch until gnome 3.0 and mallard clean up stuff
<mvo> rugby471: ok :)
<pitti> seb128: then we can drop the symlink mania
<seb128> pitti, ok me too
<mvo> rugby471: merged as r154
<mvo> rugby471: many thanks!
<rugby471> mvo : np :-)
<pitti> robert_ancell: btw, you don't need to put the orig.tar.gz URL into sponsoring bugs for bzr bd packages
<pitti> or, rather, for all packages having a working watch file
<pitti> robert_ancell: gnome-games> oh, the Big Split? :-)
<robert_ancell> pitti, oh yes :)
<robert_ancell> pitti, do you mean the URL in the bug description?  I just need to put something there to keep LP happy
<pitti> robert_ancell: right
<seb128> robert_ancell, is there anything I should know about?
<seb128> I've been out of touch mostly for 2 weeks just making sure to catch up on what is needed today ;-)
<seb128> ie anything blocking on me?
<seb128> (out of the versions webpage I'm updating now)
<pitti> seb128: you have two karmic/alpha-5 bugs assigned, I think
<mvo> I can do a bit of gnome sponsoring too if that helps
<seb128> pitti, right, I've a good view on those assigned bugs, will look at those today
<robert_ancell> seb128, no, I think I've got all the .91 release ready for packaging
<pitti> mvo: sponsoring queue is quite full, so any help appreciated
<seb128> mvo, that would be great
<seb128> robert_ancell, good job!
<robert_ancell> mvo, did the compiz-dbg change look right to you?
<pitti> mvo: if you start now, please assign bugs to you first, so that we don't collide
<pitti> seb128: was there any dispute left about gnome-games split?
<seb128> pitti, no
<pitti> that will require some seed changes, too
<robert_ancell> seb128, the only one I had trouble with is bug 419645 - I'm not sure how to redo that patch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419645 in gnome-settings-daemon "Update to 2.27.91" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419645
<pitti> and a decision which ones we want by default
<seb128> pitti, we just need to decide on the default set
<robert_ancell> pitti, regarding the games?  If no change to the seed it will continue to pull in the existing set
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, I will have a look or hand it to MacSlow
<mvo> pitti, seb128: ok
<seb128> MacSlow, could you have a look?
<pitti> robert_ancell: ah, there's a gnome-games meta package still?
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes
<pitti> MacSlow: hey
<mvo> robert_ancell: I have not looked yet, there is some nice stuff in git again (from over the weekend) - I upload to the compiz PPA and we should try to get it into karmic too
<pitti> MacSlow: please don't tell me that the centered position of the notification bubbles is a feature :/
<pitti> I was about to file a regression bug, but some people said it was deliberate
<robert_ancell> mvo, ok, I haven't tried the PPA yet either :)  (this week I promise!)
<mvo> robert_ancell: :)
<seb128> the bubble position change is disturbing
 * mvo takes vinagree, gnome-control-center and notification-daemon
<pitti> robert_ancell: comment in bug 417900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417900 in gnome-games "Update to 2.27.90" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417900
<seb128> versions updated
<mvo> rugby471: btw, how is you html/javascript foo :) ? I have this webkit branch and I wonder if I should explore it more
<mvo> but my html/js skillz are ... really limited
<rugby471> mvo: it is quite... okay :-)
<rugby471> no seriously what would you need to happen?
<mvo> rugby471: the webkit branch has a example for the appdetailsview that uses html, as you will see, the html is *really* limited (as is the JS). but we could use nice html for both app details and the categories overview. some html mockup with simple Js that changes the title on click on the categories would be cool
 * pitti takes all the sync sponsoring bugs
<mvo> seb128: you did the vinagree one already?
 * mvo is too slow
<seb128> mvo, I didn't do anything
<seb128> I might have changed one bug by mistake some days ago
<seb128> I'm just catching up with emails right now
<seb128> still have 600 to go
<seb128> ie do it
<mvo> seb128: :)
<mvo> seb128: ok!
<rugby471> mvo: i'll have a look at it :-)
<rugby471> mvo: by the way, just saw this website today http://allmyapps.com looks very good :-)
<mvo> rugby471: yeah
<robert_ancell> bye all
<mvo> rugby471: oh, I just discovered one strange effect, when I click a category (e.g. programming), then search and then click on home again the view switcher briefly to the categories and then back to the applist. I think this is because of a late delivery of a terms-changed signal in the search entry
<rugby471> k
<huats> morning everyone !
<rugby471> mvo: just had a look at it, yes I could start developing it, but I need you to integrate the current trunk code into it
<rugby471> I just had a quick go but it didn't work
<mvo> rugby471: sure, I will update it - and write a proper widget around it so that we can subclass and don't need to duplicate that much code
<rugby471> cool
<mvo> rugby471: i.e. the code that deals with the header changes to signal mapping :)
<mvo> rugby471: I give you a shout
<rugby471> hehe thanks
<rugby471> k
<rugby471> mvo : dude you are still using gaim ?
<rugby471> :-)
<mvo> rugby471: *shhhh* ;)
<mvo> don't tell anyone ;)
<rugby471> hehe oops
<mvo> old habits ...
<rugby471> mvo : if we get the webkit view then it would be a lot easier and prettier for the screenshot integration from http://screenshots.debian.net/
<mvo> rugby471: yeah
<rugby471> javscript goodness everywhere :-)
<mvo> rugby471: and a lot simple to do the advanced layout stuff that the spec calls for
<mvo> :)
<rugby471> yup
<mvo> rugby471: the branch is now up-to-date with trunk
<rugby471> webkit?
<mvo> rugby471: but no (generic) widget yet
<mvo> rugby471: yes
<mvo> (sorry)
<rugby471> kl
<rugby471> hehe
<rugby471> should I start work on it then?
<rugby471> mvo: ?
<mvo> rugby471: yeah, just start playing with it, I'm sure I can learn some tricks by just watching the html/JS imrpove :)
<mvo> rugby471: currently on the "appdetailsview.py" is working
<rugby471> kl
<lool> Is someone else missing the icon for status in his/her indicator-session applet?
<rugby471> does the webkit version we have support html 5 ogg?
<lool> I see the no-icon or broken-icon icon
<mvo> rugby471: I don't know, sorry
<rugby471> that way we could eventually have like video reviews or trailers .... :-)
<rugby471> screencasts...
<mvo> rugby471: longer term the html should also move from self.doc to a file, this way we could even have theming easily ;)
<rugby471> anyway I should stop getting too ahead :-)
<rugby471> yup
<mvo> rugby471: yeah! if the current one does not have it, then I'm sure the next one will :)
<rugby471> I was just thinking about the fact that apple's safari is refusing the support ogg...
<rugby471> anyway
<rugby471> I shall have a go :-)
<mvo> :)
<mvo> I have no idea about the plans, but I'm sure there is some pressure on webkit to support it (even if safari does not)
<lool> pitti: Hey did we have a MIR for indicator-applet?  (not -session)
<pitti> lool: we should have gotten one in jaunty, when it was introduced?
<lool> Hmm it was in jaunty indeed
<lool> pitti: Couldnt find a bug though
<Amaranth> good morning
<lool> I checked ubuntu-mir bugs in all states with text indicator-applet and all indicator-applet bugs with text mir or main
<pitti> hmm
<lool> TBH I dont have any particular issue with it; I was just wondering because I was trying to understand the link between indicator-session and indicator-applet-session
<lool> In particular how the icons like /usr/share/libindicator/icons/hicolor were supposed to be used
<rugby471> mvo: did you find any documentation for pygtkwebkit when you were setting it up?
<mvo> rugby471: no, just the api docs for the C version, but it translated pretty much 1:1
<rugby471> ok
<mvo> rugby471: I can dig out the url if you want
<mvo> rugby471: for this webkit work, could you please create a new branch (if you have not already :) ?
<rugby471> no it's fine I am on that page now :-)
<rugby471> yup sure
<mvo> cool, thanks a bunch!
<Amaranth> mvo: latest compiz git has a fix for bug 165161 and it has this really awesome feature where if you specify plugins to load on the command line the UI will not let you unload them
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 165161 in compiz "Compiz places transient dialogs behind currently focused window" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165161
<mvo> Amaranth: yeah, I noticed, git is currently full of yummy stuff
<Amaranth> so if we start compiz with `compiz.real --replace ccp move resize minimize decoration` or so users can screw with the settings all they want without it blowing it :)
<mvo> Amaranth: I'm updaing the ppa currently
<mvo> Amaranth: sweet
<mvo> Amaranth: you still have commit access to bzr, right? so just commit that fix to compiz manager :)
<Amaranth> yep
<Amaranth> been a fun weekend, I also found a bug in GTK+ :)
<mvo> oh?
<mvo> and a fix too ;)
<Amaranth> well, the fix is a bit hacky
<Amaranth> the bug is something like this: GTK+ caches the value of _WM_NAME for 15 seconds, gnome-appearance-properties checks that value, starts compiz, then checks it again in (iirc) 8 seconds
<Amaranth> then says compiz failed to start because it's still being told metacity is running
<Amaranth> my current fix is to remove the 15 seconds check and just always update the cache which effectively removes it
<Amaranth> completely removing the cache doesn't look possible as parts of it are exposed in _GdkScreen
<mvo> uh, I'm sure that took a bit of digging to figure that out
<mvo> nasty :)
<Amaranth> well, someone else did a lot of the work
<Amaranth> I was about to dig into gnome-appearance-properties when someone else pointed out the call to gdk_x11_display_get_wm_name or whatever was the problem
<Amaranth> I just had to figure out why it was the problem
<rugby471> seb128: thanks for sponsoring the fix on xdg-user-dirs :-)
<seb128> rugby471, your welcome, thanks for the change
<rugby471> hehe
<seb128> Amaranth, btw did you forward that change upstream or does it come from there?
<Amaranth> ah, no
<Amaranth> There is probably a more proper fix that would need to be done for upstream that I suspect will take some discussion
<seb128> would be nice if you could open a bug there to discuss it then
<seb128> at least to describe the issue
<Amaranth> Yeah, there is probably a bug in how the cache is invalidated that would fix it properly I could talk with them about
<Amaranth> Although my first thought on seeing this code is "Why cache this?"
<pitti> seb128: I'll look at a proper fix for the retracers now for reassigned packages
<pitti> (JFYI)
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<mac_v> rugby471: how have you fixed the ~Downloads issue?
<mac_v> only the xdg part right?
<rugby471> yup
<rugby471> so XDG_DOWNLOADS_DIR is now ~/Downloads
<rugby471> however on the bug they were discussing how it needed to be a bookmark
<rugby471> and there were too many bookmarks... etc.
<rugby471> that hasn't been fixed
<mac_v> yeah. was wondering about, marking the papercut fixed , just confirming :)
<rugby471> but then I don't think there has been a conclusion on what to do either
<rugby471> anyway, my part of that bug is done now :-)
<mac_v> rugby471: i lost the icon i was doing for the software store ! :( system froze and had to hard shutdown :(
<rugby471> damn it
<rugby471> had you done much?
<rugby471> mac_v: oh well, can you remember how to make it ?
<mac_v> rugby471: had done the basket and a bunch of stuff, those can be doe again , the colors are the tough part
<rugby471> yup
<mvo> rugby471: I commited a start of the WebkitWidget to the webkit branch now, it loads the html from "$datadir/templates/$classname.html" (but nothing more right now
<mvo> rugby471: I will continure after lunch :)
<mvo> rugby471: with the signal binding and the string template support
<rugby471> I have started doing the css stuff
<rugby471> it is a lot easier with html & css
<rugby471> mvo: just one question
<rugby471> what does html = string.Template(self.doc).safe_substitute(subs)
<rugby471> do in the appdeatilsview
<rugby471> becuase at the moment all the line breaks are being converted to paragraphs
<rugby471> and that isn't optimal
<rugby471> ideally we only want the double line breaks doing this
<mvo> rugby471: it should just convert variables like "$app" to the real value ("synaptic") from the subs dict
<rugby471> ok
<rugby471> mvo: so is it webkit then?
<mvo> rugby471: maybe it has some odd side-effects
<mvo> rugby471: I guess, just comment it out and try maybe?
<rugby471> wait it must be that
<mvo> rugby471: then oyu will just see a bunch of $foo in the page :)
<rugby471> mvo: yeah
<rugby471> mvo : don't worry I'll isolate and find the cause :-)
<mvo> thanks rugby471!
<Amaranth> seb128: ok, gnome bug 593644 is linked to bug 420308
<ubottu> Gnome bug 593644 in gdk "gdk_x11_screen_get_window_manager_name should not cache the result" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=593644
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420308 in gtk+2.0 "[regression] Cannot enable Compiz from gnome-appearance-properties" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420308
<Amaranth> oh, haha, that other guy ended up finding the same root cause as me after he initially pointed to that function just being completely broken
<seb128> Amaranth, thanks
<Amaranth> seb128: my pleasure
<Amaranth> I've got a couple more branches for you too :)
<pitti> "Installing extra package nautilus to get ExecutablePath"
<pitti> seb128: ^ \o/
<seb128> pitti, you rock!
<pitti> yay, nice trace now
<chrisccoulson> good afternoon everyone
<mvo> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi mvo
<chrisccoulson> thanks for sponsoring the g-c-c update:)
<mvo> my pleasure! thanks for doing it in the first place :)
<mvo> rugby471: I commited some more webkit stuff, let me know if that all makes sense (or if it looks still too complicated)
<rugby471> mvo: I have been doing some cool javascript stuff
<rugby471> I am trying to find a lightbox GPL clone atm
<rugby471> mvo: here is a vid of what I have so far
<rugby471> mvo :
<rugby471> http://videobin.org/+df/ft.ogg
<rugby471> mvo : http://videobin.org/+df/ft.ogg
<rugby471> sorry my finger seems to be trigger happy and I keep pressing enter before I am done :-)
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 - you're back now:)
<chrisccoulson> nice holiday?
<mvo> rugby471: sweet
<rugby471> hehe
<mvo> rugby471: is that commited yet :) ?
<rugby471> not yet
<mvo> ok
<rugby471> I am just trying the find a lightbox clone so that when it is clicked we get the fullsize image
<rugby471> howevr I need to find one that is GPL or similiar, obviously
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, yes!
<rugby471> mvo:I have found two licensed under a MIT license, is that okay?
<seb128> brb restart after vac upgrade
<mvo> rugby471: yeah, mit should be fine
<rugby471> actually it wasn't MIT after all, cc-by 2.5
<rugby471> can we put creative commons attribution stuff in?
<rugby471> mvo: ?
<mvo> uh, I don't think they are compatible actually :/
<rugby471> mvo : what's that? cc-by and ..
<rugby471> mvo: as long as we put an attribution in the LICENSE file/AUTHORS file is that not okay? (please correct me, you know more about it than me)
<rugby471> mvo: ah, I have found a MIT one http://www.digitalia.be/software/slimbox2, is this okay?
<mvo> rugby471: MIT should fine
<rugby471> cool
<rugby471> do I need to write the MIT license anywhere? (ie. license etc.)
<mvo> rugby471: yeah, having a copying.mit would be nice, I will do the rest
<rugby471> ok
<rugby471> I'll put this in then
<rugby471> and then push the branch
<mvo> cool!
 * mvo hugs rugby471
<rugby471> hehe
<rugby471> mvo: should I use the jquery in the repositories and add a depends onto software-store or pack a version in with it?
<mvo> rugby471: in general its prefered to use the external dependency
<rugby471> kl
<rugby471> I though so
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - do you think it makes sense to remove the "Accessible login" button from gnome-at-properties? (all it does is call gdmsetup, which has no accessibility settings now)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, seems a good candidate for an upstream change
<seb128> chrisccoulson, but yes in any case
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, possibly. i'll check the code - it might already hide when gdmsetup is not available
<chrisccoulson> but in our case, it is available but doesn't provide the expected functionality there
<seb128> right
<seb128> so we can as well distro patch it out
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can do that
<chrisccoulson> i just checked the code, and it does already hide if it is not available
<chrisccoulson> so, i can do a patch to just hide it unconditionally now
<seb128> ok good
 * mclasen wonders what kind of gdmsetup ubuntu ships nowadays
<chrisccoulson> mclasen - it's just a small utility to enable/disable auto login i think
<mclasen> I guess that is why it never made its way upstream, too...
<seb128> mclasen, the patch is in bugzilla
<seb128> waiting for review
 * mclasen goes to look for it
<mclasen> if only bugzilla had a way to show bugs with patches...
 * mclasen rolls eyes
<seb128> mclasen, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=587750
<seb128> bah
<ubottu> Gnome bug 587750 in general "GDM 2.26x needs a config panel similar to 2.20x" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> compiz starts eating cpu every time I do alt-tab now and freeze my session
<mvo> seb128: try the compiz ppa ;)
<seb128> mvo, you have a fix? what about uploading to karmic? ;-)
<seb128> mvo, do you have the ppa line handy?
<seb128> I'm not sure of the team name
<mvo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:compiz
<seb128> ;-)
<mvo> :)
<seb128> waouh, key update and everything
<rugby471> mvo : the lightbox stuff isn't really working that well with software-store
<rugby471> it makes it too crowded
<rugby471> i'll just have the small thumbnail, is this okay?
<mvo> rugby471: absolutely
<rugby471> kl
<rugby471> mvo : maybe later we could have something that makes the screenshot bigger but a lightbox style effect doesn't seem to be the way to go
<mvo> rugby471: we can always make it a on-click event and open a new (python) window later
<mvo> but for now, just having a thumb is already great
<rugby471> yeah
<seb128> mvo, no change
<rugby471> okay I'll push these changes to a seperate branch then
<mvo> seb128: intel card?
<seb128> yes
<mvo> rugby471: cool, can't wait :)
<mvo> seb128: I can try on my test box in a bit
<seb128> let me finish upgrades
<seb128> I did a partial upgrade
<mvo> IIRC there was a problem that rick had
<mvo> that was similar, but I'm not quite sure
<rugby471> mvo : btw the code I am using is based off rev 90
<seb128> did that one got fixed?
<mvo> rugby471: I will deal with the merging, no problem
<mvo> seb128: no :/
<mvo> seb128: I was just uploading some new stuff that *might* help, but its probably not build yet
<seb128> session restart brb
<mvo> seb128: hm, maybe not. it got reverted again (a swapbuffers wait commit)
<seb128> mvo, seems to be bug #419264
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419264 in xorg-server "Uses 100% CPU with latest mesa/libdrm update" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419264
<rugby471> mvo: here is the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~rugby471/software-store/webkit-andrew
<mvo> rugby471: cool! merging now
<seb128> pitti, bug #388898 is depending or mission control 5 ok now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388898 in papyon "[MIR] empathy dependencies" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388898
<seb128> chrisccoulson, want to look at bug #419645?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419645 in gnome-settings-daemon "Update to 2.27.91" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419645
<seb128> chrisccoulson, robert_ancell started on the upgrade but blocked on some changeset
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can take a look at that
<seb128> didrocks, are you still working on the pygtk update?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<pedro_> wow seb128 is back!
<pedro_> welcome back seb128!
<seb128> hey pedro_
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> seb128: yes, please go ahead; it replaces the older t-m-c
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pedro_> seb128, good, thanks. did you enjoy your holidays ?
 * seb128 notes to stop using alt-tab
<pitti> seb128: can I demote t-m-c already? i. e. will you do the empathy upload now?
<seb128> pedro_, yes, had an excellent time there
<pedro_> \o/
<seb128> pitti, yes
<pitti> seb128: hm, it doesn't need libmissioncontrol-* any more?
<pitti> Binary: telepathy-mission-control, libmissioncontrol-server1, libmissioncontrol-server-dev, libmissioncontrol-server-doc, libmissioncontrol-client0, libmissioncontrol-client-dev, libmissioncontrol-client-doc
<pitti> vs.
<pitti> Binary: telepathy-mission-control-5, telepathy-mission-control-5-dbg
<mvo> rugby471: merged, many thanks. I integrate it now with the new structure and see if I can also add the categories view
<rugby471> ok
<seb128> pitti, let me do the build and testing and I will tell you
<seb128> but apparently not
<pitti> cool
<seb128> grrrrra
 * seb128 kicks compiz and intel
<seb128> session lock every time alt-tab is used is no fun
<baptistemm> hello
<rugby471> hello
<didrocks> seb128: I think I will not have the time until wednesday (with UDW) and I didn't have the time as I did some clutter* stuff this week-end. Feel free to pick it/them :)
<seb128> didrocks, ok thanks
<seb128> I will do once I have caught up on everything else
<bratsche> Morning.
<mpt> hi bratsche, how's the path button going? :-)
<bratsche> Eh, I'm sad to say it's not going at all.  We made an xsplash release and a new list of bugs came in that I've been fixing.
<statik> moin
<bratsche> moin moin statik
<mpt> bratsche, ok, is there anything other people could do, that would help you get it done more quickly when you do start it?
<bratsche> I'm not sure.  I can't really think of anything.
<mpt> bratsche, well, maybe a list of the exact artwork pieces you need
<mpt> bratsche, I also added a mockup to the mini-spec yesterday: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore#Path%20button
<rugby471> hi mpt
<andreasn> mpt, http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2009-August/msg00046.html
<mpt> hi rugby471
<andreasn> mpt, opinions
<andreasn> ?
<rugby471> mpt: look what we accomplished today ! http://videobin.org/+df/ft.ogg
<bratsche> Hey andreasn!  How's it going?
<mvo> hey mpt - so from looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=1.0-department-search.jpg is looks like the "home" button is no more and its the "Get Free Sofware" button instead? or am I misinterpreting that
<andreasn> bratsche, pretty good, fixing Thunderbird issues as usual, getting a new office space in town this week, All well with you?
<rugby471> hehe mpt just got flooded with about 4 requests for his attention :-)
<bratsche> andreasn: Sounds good!  Yeah I'm okay. :)
<mpt> andreasn, following the guideline of icons for dynamic objects, there should be icons for: * application categories * applications * Places folders, volumes, and Network * items inside the "Recent Documents" submenu * items inside the "Preferences" and "Administration" submenus.
<andreasn> mpt, would you like to send a reply to that e-mail?
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<mpt> andreasn, and there should _not_ be icons for: * "Connect to Server..." * "Search for Files..." * the "Recent Documents" submenu title * any of the top-level items in the "System" menu.
<rickspencer3> seb128!
<rickspencer3> welcome b ack
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, welcome b ack :)
<mvo> rugby471: funny, it looks like webkit can not render .xpm ;)
<mpt> mvo, correct, the top-level item should be the same as the name of the section, i.e. "Get Free Software" or "Installed Software". This is from one of the findings of Monica Maceli's user testing.
<seb128> rickspencer3, thanks
<rugby471> hehe yeah
<mvo> mpt: ok, thanks
<rugby471> mvo : easy to fix hopefully :-)
<mpt> rugby471, sweeeeeeeeeet
<rugby471> hehe :-)
<bratsche> mpt: So my idea to do this now is to just draw the > with Cairo or whatever, and not worry about theming the shape of it.  The only way theming would impact this is the colors.  So the part about falling back to toggle buttons shouldn't be necessary I believe.
<mpt> rugby471, what happens if there is no screenshot for the particular application?
<mpt> bratsche, that sounds good to me for a first iteration.
<rugby471> mpt: 0:22 of the video
<mpt> bratsche, good enough for 9.04 anyway. :-)
<bratsche> Exactly :)
<seb128> this compiz intel bug is driving me crazy
<bratsche> Which bug?
<mpt> mvo, want a call sometime today? If so, what would be the best time for you?
<rugby471> mpt: and as mvo was saying the all applications will have  an icon, that is just a bug with the format of the image which we can fix
<mpt> mvo, I have nothing particularly to ask you, this would be mainly so you could yell at me for changing so much of the spec so late
<rickspencer3> seb128, just turn off desktop effects until the bug is fixed or we roll back
<seb128> rickspencer3, right I might do that
<mvo> mpt: ok, if you don't want to be yelled at, then we better skip it. I have nothing else on my agenda
<mpt> hehe
 * mpt cringes
<rugby471> at what?
<mpt> andreasn, I didn't receive it, I seem to have been unsubscribed from usability@
<mpt> rugby471, at mvo's wrath
<rugby471> haha
<mvo> mpt: :)
<andreasn> mpt, by accident or on purpose?
<mpt> andreasn, by accident
<mvo> mpt: seriously, its pretty hard to keep up with the change, we should consider to not call it 1.0 because I doubt all of the 1.0 goals can be reached
<mpt> mvo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/262107/ is a list of the things I haven't finished speccing yet, and I hope to get done today. Quite a few of those are non-1.0 things, though.
 * mvo looks
<mvo> because of mis-undestanding some of the mockups (e.g. that installed/not-installed should be totally seperate) even the 1.0 goals are difficult to get in
<mvo> but we will see, I (and rugby471 :) are on it full-steam
<rugby471> hehe
<mpt> #1 on that list I completed yesterday
<rugby471> mvo:btw on friday I go back to school so I won't be doing as much
<mpt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore#%E2%80%9CIn%20Progress%E2%80%9D%20section
<rugby471> mvo: infact I should really be doing some homework now :-)
<rugby471> mpt: don't worry we'll get in it :-) we are ahead on some things like the screenshots in the application details view :-
<rugby471> )
<mpt> indeed
<mpt> rugby471, I wonder if you could have just a centered spinner there instead of "Loading..."
<rugby471> sure
<rugby471> it is a simple image change
<mpt> great
<rugby471> I just thought the loading look more sophisticated
<mpt> One less string to localize, a bit less distracting too
<rugby471> however if you want we can change it
<rugby471> ah yes
<rugby471> localization >;-(
<rugby471> hehe
<rugby471> what spinner do you want me to change it to?
<rugby471> the firefox one?
<mvo> mpt: uh, that is a long list
<mpt> mvo, most of it you have actually implemented already :-)
<mvo> mpt: heh :) if the spec will match the implementaion, then I'm good of course ;)
<mpt> rugby471, I think there is a standard spinner animation, that Epiphany uses for example. andreasn would know more about that.
<mvo> s/good/happy/
<mpt> You're always good, mvo
 * mvo wishes that was true
<rugby471> andreasn: any ideas?
<andreasn> mpt, yes, there is still no spinner widget in gtk, but you can use the graphics called process-working
<andreasn> look at how Epiphany or Nautilus does it
<mvo> rugby471: yeah i18n :( we can not have strings that needs localization currently in the html templates :/
<mvo> but that should be ok, thanks to the template substitution
<rugby471> yup
<rugby471> andreasn: is process-working a gtk- icon name?
 * mvo adds a comment to the code
<andreasn> rugby471, no, it's part of the icon themes
 * rugby471 thinks that sounds scarily mysterious
<andreasn> human will pick it up from gnome-icon-theme
<andreasn> or High Contrast, in case the user is running that
<rugby471> andreasn: yeah thats what I meant (not a stock icon, an icon name)
<rugby471> cool
<rugby471> thanks for clearing that up
<rugby471> :-)
<rugby471> hmmm..
<mpt> rugby471, so do you know the CSS to center the spinner?
 * rugby471 thinks about how to implement that
<rugby471> yeah it is already set up the center the spinner
<andreasn> gnome in general will look a bit rough in case you don't have gnome-icon-theme installed
<rugby471> however how would we do this as it is a html page?
<rugby471> can we get the location of the icon through gtk?
<rugby471> /usr/share/icons/gnome/48x48/animations/process-working.png  > yikes
<rugby471> mvo: we would have to convert that to a gif
<rugby471> does webkit support any other animated formats?
<mpt> ah, GTK animation and Web animation, worlds colliding
<rugby471> yup
<mpt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_layout_engines_(graphics)#Image_format_support
<mpt> No MNG nor APNG, which are the two formats that would interest us
<rugby471> damn it
<rugby471> mpt: I'm thinking we are going to have to use aa throbber which we will ship
<mpt> rugby471, a GIF one?
<rugby471> yup
<rugby471> np
<mpt> http://webkit.org/blog/324/css-animation-2/
 * rugby471 reads it
<mpt> rugby471, are you familiar with CSS sprites?
<rugby471> pretty
<rugby471> familiar
<mpt> I'm wondering if you could treat the spinner as a set of CSS sprites, and then use the animation properties to cycle through the frames
<rugby471> yeah I'm just looking at the example
<seb128> ok, karmic updated
<rugby471> mpt: sure I think I could do this, give me a minute
<mpt> rugby471, I'm just trying to think of a way of doing it that wouldn't result in the spinner panning across from each frame to the next. :-)
<rugby471> mpt: on that page it shows you how to define a keyframe
<rugby471> mpt: basically we just define the keyframe as setting a different background image
<rugby471> @-webkit-keyframes pulse {
<rugby471>  0% {
<rugby471>    background-color: red;
<rugby471>    opacity: 1.0;
<rugby471>    -webkit-transform: scale(1.0) rotate(0deg);
<rugby471>  }
<rugby471>  33% {
<rugby471>    background-color: blue;
<rugby471>    opacity: 0.75;
<rugby471>    -webkit-transform: scale(1.1) rotate(-5deg);
<rugby471>  }
<rugby471>  67% {
<rugby471>    background-color: green;
<rugby471>    opacity: 0.5;
<rugby471>    -webkit-transform: scale(1.1) rotate(5deg);
<rugby471>  }
<rugby471>  100% {
<rugby471>    background-color: red;
<rugby471>    opacity: 1.0;
<rugby471>    -webkit-transform: scale(1.0) rotate(0deg);
<rugby471>  }
<rugby471> }
<rugby471> sorry
<rugby471> but we just change those percentages to 100%/the no.of images we have
<rugby471> mpt: and set the action to change the background image
 * rugby471 thinks he's probably going to get kicked for this :-)
<mpt> rugby471, yeah, but that would still mean you need to split the spinner into multiple image files
<rugby471> not with css
<rugby471> you can reference it using background-position
<rugby471> give me a minute and 'll have a demo for you :-)
<seb128> rugby471, use http://paste.ubuntu.com next time please
<mpt> yes, yes, but if you do that, the animation will be panning from one background position to the next.
<rugby471> seb128: sorry about that, realised after I pasted
<mpt> rugby471, because the background-position properties will be interpolated between keyframes.
<rugby471> hmm yeah
<seb128> rugby471, no problem just indicating it in case you don't know about it ;-)
<rugby471> :-)
<mpt> rugby471, instead, for the gnome-icon-theme spinner in particular, you could just use one frame, and apply -webkit-transform: rotate() :-)
<rugby471> mpt: I feel it would just be easier to ship with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Spinning_wheel_throbber.gif
<mpt> yes, it would
<rugby471> hehe
<mpt> and that's Tango, so it's public domain now, right?
<rugby471> mpt: it says CCPL-Attribution-ShareAlike-2.5
<rugby471> what is the PL anyone?
<mpt> rugby471, http://cgit.freedesktop.org/tango/tango-icon-library/tree/COPYING.PublicDomain
<rugby471> there we go then :-)
<rugby471> mvo: since you have merged the branch, could you drop http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d2/Spinning_wheel_throbber.gif into data/view/img/loading.gif ?
<mpt> oh, except that tree doesn't actually contain the icon in question
<andreasn> yep, it's PD, do whatever you want with it :)
<rugby471> andreasn: thanks
<mpt> yay
<mvo> cool
<mvo> rugby471: sure :)
<rugby471> thx
<rugby471> mpt: okay the throbber is now updated :-)
<rugby471> hehe
<mpt> \o/
<mvo> I just confimred on webkit-gtk that xpm is not supported, a SMOP (simple-matter-of-programming) to add it though
<rugby471> yep
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you look at making gnome-session lock the screen on suspend btw?
<rugby471> just convert it to a pixbuf and back or something
<rugby471> going for a bike ride
<rugby471> see ya
<rugby471> (if you want me to see anything when I get back just post it, I will leave xchat on)
<mpt> k, have fun
<rugby471> hehe cheers
<vuntz> seb128, chrisccoulson: oh, was wondering the other day... Shouldn't DK-power send a signal "I suspend" and "I come back grom suspend"? And then gnome-screensaver would listen to it
<seb128> vuntz, no strong opinion, should gnome-screensaver be launched if not running?
<seb128> or if it's not running for some reason having no screen locking is ok?
<seb128> and there is no possible race? ie suspend being faster than the signal?
<vuntz> no idea
<vuntz> I just think it's weird to put this kind of stuff in gnome-session since at some point, you might also want to do other things after suspending
<vuntz> and we don't want to have gnome-session do this
<seb128> hum
<seb128> not sure what would be the best way there ...
<seb128> if there is a real need for such actions maybe adding a dir with desktop files or something
<mvo> rugby471|bikerid: the spinner is commited (for when you come back later)
<asac> hey
<mvo> mpt: when we fetch screenshots, they are fetched from screenshots.debian.net and show a debian logo if they can not be found. is that acceptable?
<mvo> for software-store?
<mvo> or should we aim for our own instance?
<mclasen> vuntz: the best place to wonder about such questions is devkit-devel@lists.freedesktop.org
<mpt> mvo, I think that's fine for 1.0. For 2.0 we'll have people submitting screenshots (along with other proposed metadata) on launchpad.net.
<mvo> mpt: cool, thanks
<vuntz> mclasen: good point
<vuntz> (was looking for hughsie on irc, but didn't see him)
<mclasen> bank holiday in the uk today...
<vuntz> I'm actually happy for him he's not connected :-)
<statik> hi pitti, feel like sponsoring a couchdb update for me? even fixed one of your bugs in this one :) https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/couchdb/+bug/421971
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421971 in couchdb "please update couchdb package to a new 0.10 prerelease snapshot with several bugfixes" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> statik: mine? wow, I don't remember ever having touched couch yet :)
<pitti> statik: anyway, sure; where's the package, in the bug?
<statik> pitti, yessir. attached the orig.tar.gz, the diff, and the .dsc. and of course built in pbuilder and test installed and ran a couple of test suites locally
<statik> if theres anything i should change to make it easier to check, let me know i'll be happy to do it
<pitti> statik: oh, the system user/group, I remember; thanks
<statik> pitti, i will commit that same change in the debian package. before i do that, do you know of any possible reason someone might want to argue in favor of deleting the system couchdb user?
<pitti> statik: I don't think anyone will firmly defend it
<pitti> it's generally recognized bad practice
<statik> ok, great
<pitti> statik: I'll add the sponsor bug number to the changelog, FYI
<statik> pitti, ah i missed that. i'll be sure to do it next time.
<pitti> (no biggie)
<pitti> uploaded
<statik> muchas gracias
<pitti> te nada
<mpt> mvo, when you choose to uninstall an application, is there anything that requires the PolicyKit alert to come before, or after, any alert asking you about dependencies/metapackages/etc? Could it be either before or after?
<baptistemm> hey
<baptistemm> pitti: usaually I have a devicekit message asking to authenticate at each login
<baptistemm> I guess this is for an ext4 partition I have, should I report a bug about that, or is it known?
<mvo> mpt: yes, the policykit dialog is triggered from the daemon, so any confimration must be done before
<mvo> mpt: we could change this by having some sort of dummy call I guess
<mpt> mvo, do you mean the alerts about the dependencies must always happen before the PolicyKit alert happens?
<pitti> baptistemm: it's known and in the works, bug 396448
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396448 in devicekit-disks "inconsistent automounting on startup" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396448
<pitti> baptistemm: (there's an open gvfs task)
<davmor2> is it known that the notify-osd messages are 2/3's the way down the screen?
<mvo> mpt: yes, currently. we could fix it by introducing dummy calls, but right now this is how it needs to get ordered
<mpt> mvo, no, that's fine. I think it's better with the PolicyKit alert last anyway.
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 - sorry, i went away to do some gardening ;)
<chrisccoulson> no, i've not had time to look at the screensaver issue just yet
<mvo> mpt: ok
<kenvandine> davmor2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Outside%20the%20bubble
<davmor2> kenvandine: oh a feature :)
<kenvandine> ;-D
<bigon> could someone have look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/422010
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422010 in empathy "2.27.91-2ubuntu1 FTBFS" [High,New]
<bigon> ?
<seb128> bigon, what about it?
<seb128> bigon, we apparently added those symbols before
<seb128> and you didn't in debian
<seb128> was the mistake on the ubuntu side or you forgot to do it for debian?
<seb128> hum I need to run, bbl
<chrisccoulson> can anyone trigger bug 421944?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421944 in gnome-control-center "cannot open gnome-appearance-properties" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421944
<chrisccoulson> i can see where the warning comes from, but it's working fine for me here
<seb128> chrisccoulson,
<seb128> (gnome-appearance-properties:10557): appearance-properties-WARNING **: Could not load user interface file: Duplicate object id 'hbox1' on line 1910 (previously on line 29)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the .ui is probably buggy
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i can see the bug in the ui file
<chrisccoulson> but the bug has always been there
<chrisccoulson> just wondering if this is a new feature in GTK
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what gtk version do you run?
<chrisccoulson> i'm just upgrading my version now ;)
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> pitti, didn't you say you added evolution-couchdb to ubuntu-desktop?
<chrisccoulson> anyway, i'll fix that after dinner
<pitti> kenvandine: I seeded it, but apparently ubuntu-meta wasn't updated yet
<kenvandine> ok
 * pitti updates
<kenvandine> thx!
<pitti> I already wondered why the CDs didn't grow
<pitti> but they have enough space now, thanks to the gnome help stripping
<kenvandine> lool, so add evolution-couchdb to unr
<kenvandine> it will bring in the deps
<kenvandine> pitti, woot
<lool> kenvandine: Thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i can recreate it now with newest gtk
<rugby471|bikerid> mvo: (icon comitted) thanks
<mvo> rugby471: hey, welcome back
<rugby471> hehe
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok good
<rugby471> mvo : I think I found the only cycle path in the whole of england :-)
<chrisccoulson> the bug is due to our extra tab. i'll fix that in a bit
<mvo> rugby471: a potentially silly question, I'm playing with webkit and the execute_script() function - but I seem to be unable to call a script that is embedded in the html page I loaded - do you have any idea? or I have to prefix something?
<mvo> rugby471: cycle> isn't there like a big cycle map based on openstreetmap for the UK :) ?
<rugby471> well it must be far away from me, england's cycle paths are a bit..well.. not good
<rugby471> mvo: could you pastebin the script?
<seb128> vuntz, what naming are desktop files supposed to use now?
<seb128> vuntz, having the gedit entry as "gedit" is not so nice
<mvo> rugby471: I commited it into the webkit branch as r101
<rugby471> ok
<mvo> rugby471: I just run "self.execute_script('addCategory("test","foo");')"
<mvo> rugby471: and get a "Reference Error: Can't find varaiable addCategory"
<rugby471> okay
<mvo> is there a special synatax to use with JS or something to call a function?
<mvo> the funny thing is that it work fine in the onload funciton
 * mvo really need to learn more aobut the whole JS buisiness
<rugby471> with JS you just call the function name, like python
 * mvo nods
<c_korn> does someone know when Ted Gould usually is in here ?
<mvo> I thought so
 * rugby471 learned most of my python coming from javascript :-)
<rugby471> damin it firefox, don't freeze on me now...
<rugby471> mvo: first of all I don't think you need the ; at the end
<rugby471> ummm
<mvo> rugby471: ok, I remove it - do you want to have a simple example to call? I can commit my python code too
<rugby471> yup that would be helpful
<mvo> rugby471: commited as r102, just run "python softwarestore/view/catview.py"
<rugby471> kl
<pitti> kenvandine: uploaded; tomorrow's CDs should have it
<kenvandine> great
<rugby471> mvo: sorry I have to boot up my virtual machine :-)
<rugby471> mvo: when  I run that I get xapian.DatabaseOpeningError: Couldn't detect type of database
<mvo> rugby471: please try running "sudo utils/update-software-store"
<rugby471> oh well I got it working just running software-store
<rugby471> ok
<rugby471> mvo: does that build the database?
<mvo> rugby471: yes
<rugby471> nope still doesn't work, I'll just run ./software-store
<mvo> rugby471: wehh, I think I got it :)
<rugby471> mvo: what was it?
<mvo> rugby471: premature executing the script :)
<mvo> rugby471: it was not yet finished loading
<mpt> andreasn, is that a wine bottle inside the generic package icon?
<rugby471> yeah
<mvo> rugby471: work now, is just ugly, some html love would be great ;)
<rugby471> sure
<rugby471> update the branch and I'll make it pretty :-)
<mvo> rugby471: updated :) (r103)
<rugby471> seb128: is there any reason why the current gedit item in the applications menu is called 'gedit' rather than text editor?
<rugby471> mvo:kl
<seb128> rugby471, upstream change apparently
<seb128> vuntz, ^
<seb128> vuntz, Name=gedit is the correct thing to use nowadays?
<statik> mvo, btw i heard you might need an api to get ubuntuone username for software store? jdo over in #ubuntuone wrote up a simple page that gives back your own user info in json format, we can probably deploy it this week if you need it
<rugby471> mvo: I get NameError: global name 'icons' is not defined
<rugby471> is that meant to be self.icons?
<rugby471> nope
<mvo> rugby471: let me check
<rugby471> mvo : fixed it
<rugby471> you missed out a self.icons = icons
<mvo> rugby471: yeah, sorry
<rugby471> np
<rugby471> mvo: is the view meant to change when I click the icons yet?
<mvo> statik: yeah, I might need that, where can I find more info?
<mvo> rugby471: no, that is not implemented yet, I work on it now
<rugby471> cool that's fine
<mvo> rugby471: commited (works now)
<mvo> r104
<rugby471> oh okay cool
<rugby471> mpt: how big do we want the category icons? (in the lobby)
<mvo> r105, sorry (stupid typo)
<rugby471> hehe np
 * mvo goes for dinner
<tgpraveen1> asac: In karmic with gnome-bluetooth will sending and receiving files via bt be possible out of the box?
<mac_v> mpt: http://imagebin.ca/view/hKQJaIQP.html , how is this for an icon for installed?
<mac_v> i'm not sure of the color though ,
<rugby471> mac_v: he isn't here atm :-) Icon looks good though, but a less 'sharp' colour would be better
<mac_v> rugby471: yeah , color isnt to my liking too , have to play with it a bit ;)
<rugby471> hehe
<rugby471> mac_v: I think I just found the effect for the lobby screen http://hungred.com/wp-content/demo/jQuery-closing-opening-door-effect/demo.html
<mac_v> rugby471: just wanted to know if the design was Ok for mpt, so i could spend more time on it
<tgpraveen1> in karmic cycle will software store replace synaptic,add/remove ?
<tgpraveen1> or all 3 will be there
<rugby471> I think it is, however you may have to wait a while for him
<mac_v> tgpraveen1: only add/remove
<rugby471> tgpraveen1: in Karmic+1 synaptic is replaced I think
<rugby471> tgpraveen1: see it here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore#Roadmap
<mac_v> rugby471: the doors effect is coooooool ;)
<rugby471> hehe I know
<rugby471> hopefully it is want mpt wanted
<rugby471> and now that we are using webkit for the view
<rugby471> s
<mac_v> rugby471: any idea why the ss window is small? is it in the spec?
<rugby471> itwill be a lot easier to implement (with html and js)
<rugby471> mac_v: the window placing and size has not been decided yet
<rugby471> so I suspect it will change before release
<pitti> bye everyone, Taekwondo time
<mac_v> rugby471: i think they could increase the window and the icons size to be bigger  , the appearance is very minuscule atm
<rugby471> pitti: see ya
<rugby471> yup
<rugby471> well I am doing the new lobby with webkit
<rugby471> and the icons are going to be a lot bigger
<mac_v> \o/
<rugby471> so I suspect a lot fo things such as size will change
<rugby471> hehe
<mac_v> rugby471: http://imagebin.ca/view/6ev0XYU0.html color better?
<rugby471> I liked the first one better
<mac_v> hehe!
 * mpt returns
<rugby471> mac_v : more this colour #77E176
<rugby471> or have a look at the oxygen colour palete
<rugby471> mpt returns > dum dum!!!!
<mac_v> thats too pale :(
<rugby471> ok have a look at the oxygen colour palette
<rugby471> try a green in there
<rugby471> or even the tango icon theme colour pallete
<mac_v> mpt:  1> http://imagebin.ca/view/hKQJaIQP.html 2> http://imagebin.ca/view/6ev0XYU0.html  for installed
<mpt> rugby471, see <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore#Application%20icon%20view> for the size of the icons in the lobby
<rugby471> oh sorry :-)
<mac_v> rugby471: the problem is , the emblem icon should not merge with the rest of the icons
<mac_v> so must be a big jarring but not too jarring ;)
<rugby471> yeah..
<mac_v> bit*
<mpt> mac_v, nice, that's the right general idea
<mpt> mac_v, it's an emblem that will appear over top of application icons, so it shouldn't have
<mpt> ... its own shadow.
<mpt> mac_v, yellower but darker I think
<rugby471> yeah
<mac_v> mpt: from spec >"this might be achieved using a drop shadow "
<mpt> more like the "Available" IM status icon
<mac_v> you want the shadow behind the emblem?
<mpt> mac_v, yes, by that I meant a shadow that suggests it's closer to you than the application icon is, not one that suggests it's standing on something.
<mac_v> mpt: hehe! i first did it like ^ , then changed to drop shadow ;p
<rugby471> mpt: is this the effect we want for the lobby http://hungred.com/wp-content/demo/jQuery-closing-opening-door-effect/demo.html ?
<mpt> rugby471, that for returning from a department to the lobby, yes. The reverse for going from the lobby to a department.
<rugby471> kl
<rugby471> mpt: with hmtl it is so much easier :-)
<mpt> that is so sad
<rugby471> hehe
<mac_v> mpt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Shades_of_green , which color do you choose ;p?
<mpt> mac_v, actually, one thing that's been bothering me is that we use one icon in the navigation pane for "Installed Software" (a computer), but the icon we're planning to use as the emblem for "this application is installed" is completely different (a check mark)
<rugby471> mpt: it's just with gtk we would had to hack some clutter gtk thing up, however with javascript it is easy
<mpt> mac_v, I'm not sure how or whether to resolve that, though. I'm pretty sure that using a computer icon as the emblem is not the right answer.
<rugby471> mpt: we can change it if you want
<mac_v> mpt: installed software uses a harddisk
<mpt> rugby471, sorry, change what?
<mpt> mac_v, yes, but it *should* use a computer :-P
<mac_v> oh ;)
<mpt> mac_v, I suppose for consistency it should use the same hue as the "In Progress" icon does
<mac_v> thats great , easy :)
<rugby471> mot: the icon for installed software (the harddisk) it is very easy
<rugby471> mpt: to change the icon for installed software (the harddisk) it is very easy
<mpt> good :-)
<rugby471> hehe
<rugby471> mpt: by the way, I am currently creating the view for the lobby in html, is this okay (i Tried to follow the spec)
<mpt> rugby471, that's fine
<mpt> thank you
<rugby471> mpt: http://imagebin.org/61889
<mac_v> mpt: http://imagebin.ca/view/aw9vEMh1.html
<rugby471> the icons should be the same size, that is just a bug
<mpt> rugby471, the mockup is slightly out of date, "Categories" should now be "Departments"
<rugby471> sure
<rugby471> done :-)
<mpt> whee
 * mpt wonders if we should have a sexier name for "Other"
<rugby471> Miscellaneous....
<mac_v> just what i was typing^
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<rugby471> hehe
<mpt> I said sexiER
<mac_v> lol
<rugby471> oh alright,,,,
<rugby471> well. urr.. mac_v typed it not me !
<mpt> sure sure
<rugby471> mpt: when the mouse hovers over the department icons & names should there be some visual feedback (ie. changing of colour?)
<mpt> rugby471, just changing to the pointing-hand cursor
<rugby471> thats it?
<mpt> rugby471, probably there should be some visual change when you mouse down
<rugby471> ok
<mpt> Any suggestions?
<rugby471> well I could change the background colour of the box containing the image
<rugby471> sexier names: alternative, another, auxiliary, else, extra, farther, fresh, further, more, new, spare, supplementary
<mpt> Is it possible in WebKit to change the coloring of the image itself?
 * rugby471 tries to hide his thesaurus
<mpt> e.g. make it darker, or put a glow around it, or ... something
<rugby471> I don't know, i'll have a look
<mpt> (You may have seen on my to-do list is setting up a /RedesignTheLobby wiki page)
<mpt> rugby471, btw, a while back I changed the spec for the application icon view to say the text should be 0.9 em, not 0.8 em
<rugby471> mpt: ah, we can have a shadow around it?
<mpt> (that's the new size for Notify OSD body text)
<rugby471> ok
<rugby471> well I haven't done the text sizes according to the spec yet
<rugby471> (as something wasn't working so I just wanted to get the content in)
<rugby471> however I shall definitely not forget to do it
<mpt> rugby471, some (but not all, ugh) of the category icons already have shadows
<mpt> We wouldn't want to give the shadow a shadow, otherwise we'd end up like Opera
<rugby471> but a shadow around the box?
<mac_v> mpt: http://imagebin.ca/view/5AECcZg.html , how is this?
<rugby471> hehe
<mpt> mac_v, that's looking very good!
<rugby471> horrah! I just got a message back from the owner of that opening doors effect and they said that it is GPL :-)
<rugby471> mac_v: yep that's better
<mpt> mac_v, maybe make the checkmark look a little more formal, a little less freehand?
<rugby471> mac_v: why did you post two?
<mac_v> mpt: the whole store is a bit friendly right? hence i did it ... this way
<mac_v> rugby471: a slight correction :)
<mac_v> rugby471: which actually turned out to be a speck on my screen :(
<mpt> mac_v, true, but this is roughly analogous to a tag on something in a store saying "SOLD", and even in friendly stores those signs tend to be printed rather than handwritten :-)
<rugby471> hehe
<mac_v> hm... but this is not only going to be used only for , sold ...  so want it formal?
<mac_v> installed apps are free too ;p
<mac_v> mpt:  want it formal?
<mpt> mac_v, yes please
<mac_v> ok
<mac_v> mpt: http://imagebin.ca/view/CW3zY3q.html  i think it is more formal now
<mpt> mac_v, beautiful, thank you
<mpt> Now we need to implement it overlaying application icons ... twice
<mac_v> mpt: :) , np , do i upload it to a bug report or wiki
<mpt> Once for package list views in GTK
<mpt> and once for package icon views in WebKit
<rugby471> just been listening to the quickly session in UDW, it looks awesome :-)
<mpt> mac_v, to a bug report would make sense I think
<mac_v> ok.
<rugby471> mac_v: if you make a bug report it is easier for us
<rugby471> well I am going to stop working on software-store for today
<rugby471> next mission : overlay the installed icon :-)
<mpt> thanks again for your work rugby471
<rugby471> mpt: do you want that icon in the sidebar
<rugby471> mpt: no problem
<rugby471> ?
<rugby471> instead of the hard disk
<mpt> rugby471, no, a computer (including monitor) instead of the hard disk please
<rugby471> okay
<rugby471> that is my last change for today :-)
<rugby471> see you guys tommorrow :-)
<mpt> tchau
<mac_v> rugby471: Bug #422172
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422172 in software-store "Emblem missing for installed apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422172
<rugby471> kl, thanks
<mac_v> rugby471: bye :)
<rugby471> see ya
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it seems there are some people who don't read bug comments ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes, I'm quite annoyed by those
<seb128> I just added a comment
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm just building g-c-c to test the changes now (including the removal of the button for gdmsetup)
<seb128> urg, update-manager doesn't start for a similar reason
<seb128> glib.GError: Duplicate object id 'image15' on line 1088 (previously on line 957)
<chrisccoulson> ouch
<chrisccoulson> that's quite a disruptive change then ;)
<dobey> meh, james_w is on holiday today/tomorrow :-/
<chrisccoulson> james_w on holiday?
<chrisccoulson> are you sure?;)
<dobey> chrisccoulson: well today is a bank holiday in the uk
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: james_w is currently in Paris :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: he will be back tomorrow
<seb128> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey seb128 o/ How was your first day back from vacation? you recovered? ;)
<dobey> didrocks: wednesday according to the office leave calendar :)
<seb128> didrocks, quite good thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm on holiday today too, but it just means i spend more time doing ubuntu stuff;)
<didrocks> dobey: oh yes, he's coming back tomorrow, thought he will work ;)
<seb128> I managed to catch up on emails
<didrocks> great, that's the huge part :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> I updated the versions page too
<seb128> and did some updates and sponsoring
<didrocks> woaw, that's a lot for the first day, triaging your email during this time :)
<didrocks> seb128: what went wrong with version.py, the cron got stuck?
<didrocks> (as it wasn't updated)
<seb128> didrocks, no, it segfault on the datacenter machine running it
<didrocks> oh :/
<seb128> the machine is running dapper still
<seb128> and the apt version is a custom one for dapper with lzma support
<didrocks> yes, I remember (because of launchpadlib ^^)
<didrocks> oh, ok, that's give weird behavior consequently
<seb128> no, rather because of python apt
<seb128> well that worked for weeks
<seb128> and is says they didn't change anything
<seb128> and it started crashing and didn't stop since
<didrocks> hum, weird. If I have an updated ubuntu version in my people.ubuntu.com space, I can setup it (didn't check yet)
<didrocks> it can be a good fallback in any case :)
<seb128> didrocks, would be nice to get the main version fixed but that could be useful yes
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've pushed the g-c-c changes now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok thanks
<seb128> bryce, hi
<seb128> bryce, the compiz crash is fixed by installing libgl1-mesa-dri=7.5-1ubuntu1
<seb128> let me know if you need extra infos
<bryce> seb128, run it for some time; downgrading appeared to fix for me but after 3 hrs with compiz it still locked up.
<seb128> bryce, I get it at every alt-tab with the buggy version
<seb128> or rather every alt-tab cycle
<seb128> ie it takes me 3 seconds to get it
<seb128> and now I didn't get it in half an hour
<seb128> but I will keep you posted later
<bryce> seb128, thanks, and good to know you can repro it deliberately
<seb128> bryce, thanks for the downgrade hint ;-)
<seb128> bryce, as said I can trigger the issue with some alt-tab so if you need details ...
<seb128> kenvandine, hi, could you look at updating gst-plugins-good0.10?
<seb128> usually we sync but you did some changes which force us to merge now
<seb128> there is a new version in debian
<seb128> no hurry but that could be nice to get ;-)
<paneo> Hi. I have installed Ubuntu in a computer. When I go to using internet, the connection is very slow.
<joaopinto> paneo, this is not a support channel, please ask on #ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm just taking a look at bug 419645, but i'm unsure of what needs doing. does the patch just need updating for the new g-s-d version, or are there changes in notify-osd that need to be taken in to account too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419645 in gnome-settings-daemon "Update to 2.27.91" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419645
<chrisccoulson> (the current g-s-d works with the latest notify-osd)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I think the patch just need updating
<chrisccoulson> cool
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and do that before i go to bed then
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i must try and finish early tonight - i'm back at work tomorrow morning now too ;)
<paneo> joaopinto: Oh! Ok. Bye.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there is no hurry for the update go to bed
<seb128> chrisccoulson, gnome-settings-daemon can wait until after alpha ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah, i forgot that the freeze is coming soon
<Nafallo> o_O
<chrisccoulson> i've got a fix for the g-s-d crashes too (well, i've got 2 fixes at the moment)
<chrisccoulson> i need to do some more testing and then i'll prepare that tomorrow too
<Nafallo> if we had seb512 nothing would ever had to wait... :-P
<Nafallo> have to wait even
<c_korn> if I have filed a bug about indicator-session is there a team I should subscribe ?
<seb128> c_korn, no
 * Nafallo hugs seb128 quickly and goes to upgrade his eeepc
<seb128> Nafallo, ;-)
<c_korn> ok
<seb128> c_korn, it's basically ted working on it
<c_korn> but I also should not subscribe him ?
<seb128> he should be watching the components he works on
<chrisccoulson> nice, gdebi also has duplicate object ID's in its ui file
<seb128> c_korn, I will ping him so he subscribes to the source when he's there
<seb128> he probably forgot to do it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, seems we are going to run into quite some buggy cases
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, it seems so. i suppose it's good to find them now though
<Nafallo> seb128: btw. do you know if gdm-guest-session will get fixed to work on karmic?
<seb128> Nafallo, it will
<Nafallo> WIN \o/
<seb128> I've read that it's near of that
<c_korn> I expected that but I wondered why I did not see him in the list of "also notified" persons
 * c_korn has a laggy internet connection
<c_korn> seb128: thanks
<seb128> c_korn, you're welcome
<seb128> ok, enough work for today, see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-01
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, hi
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, good morning
<TheMuso> Hey rickspencer3.
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: have you tried pulseaudio from the ubuntu-audio-dev PPA?
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, nope
<rickspencer3> I did a dist-upgrade last week, and it's been a mess since then (last Wed to be exact)
<rickspencer3> may I ask what is in the ppa that is not in karmic?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: I suggest you try that. Unfortunately it seems that a lot of users are having crashes/getting memory eaten, so its not just you having issues.
<rickspencer3> mmm
<rickspencer3> I was wondering
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: A newer git snapshot of pulseaudio/c
<rickspencer3> so the PPA may have bug fixes?
<rickspencer3> I see
<rickspencer3> I asked marjo to ask pedro to take a look at the pulseaudui bugs
<rickspencer3> YDdraigGoch, hi scott!
<YDdraigGoch> rickspencer3, I'm not called scott O.o
<rickspencer3> ?
<rickspencer3> ok
<YDdraigGoch> :s
<rickspencer3> YDdraigGoch, you know you have a blueprint for Karmic, right?
<rickspencer3> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-wine-integration
<rickspencer3> (or am I getting people and nicks hideously confused?)
<YDdraigGoch> rickspencer3, you're getting them hideosly confused ^^
<rickspencer3> dang it!
<rickspencer3> oh well
<rickspencer3> sure sign I've been working too much today
<jcastro> rickspencer3-afk: you're looking for yokozar
<robert_ancell> hey mvo, is there any special trick to running compiz from git?  I've compiled it and when I run it I don't get any decorations or window switchers
<mvo> hey robert_ancell
<mvo> robert_ancell: yeah, we run it via a wrapper, you need to pass it the plugins we load
<mvo> robert_ancell: so "./compiz ccp" should work better
<mvo> robert_ancell: I have updated package in the compiz PPA (I have not commited them to bzr, but I can do that now)
<robert_ancell> mvo, do you know when the 0.8.4 release will occur?  I can't find a lot of information on their mailing list
<mvo> robert_ancell: no precise info yet, I was mostly gathering it from the #compiz-dev channel
<mvo> and the git activity
<robert_ancell> ah ok.  Do you think the 0.8.3 release will be good enough for us to take now?
<mvo> I except the release within the next two weeks, but I can also ask again on #compiz-dev about the plans
<mvo> yes
<robert_ancell> cool
<mvo> its the stable git branch, it should be safe
<mvo> and the git log is mostly memleak fixes, crash fixes etc
<mvo> good stuff
 * mvo needs to have a word with seb when he comes back - not commiting changes to bzr ;)
<robert_ancell> mvo, heh the old hands often forget :)
<mvo> :)
<robert_ancell> mvo, are you going to release compiz 0.8.3 today?
<mvo> robert_ancell: I need a freeze exception first
<robert_ancell> mvo, is that in process?
<mvo> robert_ancell: but it would be good to get it in for alpha5
<mvo> robert_ancell:  its described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess - generally, file a bug on the package, add info, subscribe release-team
<mvo> robert_ancell: it changed over time, in the past a diffstat was needed too, I think that was removed
<robert_ancell> mvo, is there a bug open?  If not lets open one now
<mvo> robert_ancell: could you please add one? I will do the bzr commits in the meantime
<robert_ancell> mvo, ok, doing now
<robert_ancell> mvo, bug 422384
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422384 in compiz "Update to 0.8.3" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422384
<mvo> thanks robert_ancell
<mvo> for the next cycle we should also rename compiz-fusion-plugins-extra to compiz-plugins-extra (upstream dropped the fusion bits)
<robert_ancell> mvo, yes
<mvo> robert_ancell: I tightened some depends and uploaded the whole lot to the compiz ppa agian to double check that it upgrades clearnly, if it works well for you too, we should (hopefully) reach the goal of a upload today
<mvo> Amaranth: hey, I'm preparing a compiz update - did you had a chance to commit the idea about compiz-manager you had (command line defaults for minimal plugin set?)
<robert_ancell> mvo, do you know specific ubuntu bugs that this release will fix?
<mvo> robert_ancell: upstream thinks it fixes bug #131679
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 131679 in compiz "Crash inside doPoll()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131679
<mvo> that bug has a gazillion dupes
<mvo> and more of the random fixes, because of valgrinding the whole thing and fixing issues found
<robert_ancell> mvo, I thought upstream said that bug was just broken stacktraces? That would be awesome if it fixes it
<mvo> robert_ancell: yeah, but it seem the real problem was that on shutdown (exiting of compiz) when plugins got unloaded, not all timers were stopped
<mvo> so it tried to access already freeed structures during program exit and crashed
<mvo> not a big thing because it was exiting anyway :) but a bit anoying
<robert_ancell> at least in terms of the bug traffic!
<mvo> :)
<mvo> yeah
 * mvo is away for a few minutes to have breakfirst
<rugby471> good morning
<mvo> hey rugby471! nice work on the webkit branch :)
<mvo> rugby471: I merged it this morning
<rugby471> mvo: cool
 * mvo goes and really has breakfirst now
<rugby471> did you see the bug with the icons?
<rugby471> oh okay :-)
<mvo> rugby471: what bug?
<rugby471> with the icon in the lobby view
<mvo> oh, the sizes?
<rugby471> I requested in the code for them to be 48*48
<rugby471> yeah
<rugby471> and also you can only get the sizes of 48$8, 64*64 etc.
<rugby471> they aren'y variable
<rugby471> t
<mvo> right, I can check why its giving you just the small ones - I need to check how I can request only scalables from the icon cache
<mvo> that might solve the problem nicely
<rugby471> yup
<rugby471> anyway have your breakfast
<rugby471> :-)
<rugby471> mvo: mac_V has our installed icon
<rugby471> http://imagebin.ca/view/CW3zY3q.html
<rugby471> and I found our lobby screen effect http://hungred.com/wp-content/demo/jQuery-closing-opening-door-effect/demo.html
<mvo> rugby471: cool :) I go and have breakfirst first, but that sounds awsome
<rugby471> sure
<didrocks> good morning o/
<rugby471> didrocks: bon jour
<rugby471> didrocks: that was a silky takeover yesterday in UDW :-)
<didrocks> rugby471: hello. Thanks a lot ;)
<rugby471> hehe
<pitti> Good morning
<rugby471> pitti: hello
<bratsche> Morning pitti
<didrocks> hey pitti
<bratsche> So, xsplash window won't become translucent and fade when I use a certain jpeg image file in it.  But it works fine with another one.  Anyone have any idea why this might be? :)
<bratsche> They're both RGB.
<bratsche> 3-channel, no alpha.
<rugby471> didrocks: I just made the Ubuntu Wiki quickly page pretty :-) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly
<didrocks> rugby471: quite better, yes, thanks! Once I'll have finished my blog post suit on quickly, it will replace the ugly "Command Reference" which was initially a mail for rick :)
<rugby471> yup
<asac> morning
<pitti> hey asac! how are you?
 * pitti hugs asac and hopes he had a good holiday
<asac> hi pitti
<asac> holiday was best experience for quite  some time
<asac> ;)
<asac> didnt know how nice it is to just do nothing
 * asac glances at overly crowded mailbox ... and gets reminded of the bad side of holidays ;)
<asac> pitti: hope your holidays were similar good ;)
<pitti> asac: yes, they were; we bicycled from Luebeck to Ahlbeck (Ostseekueste) and then to Goerlitz (Oder-Neisse Radweg)
<pitti> asac: we had quite nice weather, too, so the tents were still comfortable after 2 weeks :)
<asac> yeah. i can figure the weather was reawlly good for you
<asac> sounds like adventour. didnt do such a bicycle tour after i was 15 ;)
<rugby471> mvo: we have man page :-)
<robert_ancell> mvo, when I run the git version I get this error:
<robert_ancell> Error: Plugin 'core' has ABI version '20090619', expected ABI version '20090207'
<robert_ancell> Any ideas?
<mvo> robert_ancell: have you upgraded everything from the ppa repo? including the plugin packages? the ppa might still be in the middle of building the packages
<robert_ancell> mvo, yes the PPA version works fine but I'm running the git version - it's installed in a local directory so shouldn't be accessing anything installed
<robert_ancell> mvo, I mean my locally checked out git version
<mvo> robert_ancell: hm, that like its trying to load the plugins from the wrong place
<mvo> i.e. using not the ones in your checkout - 20090207 is a old abi version as well - strnage
<mvo> rugby471: cool!
<mvo> rugby471: in a bugreport?
<rugby471> in my webkit branch
<rugby471> I am just working on the installed icon that mac_v made
<mvo> rugby471: cool, I merge :)
<mvo> rugby471: is there a way to make the category view keyboard navigatable?
<rugby471> unfortunately that is all I can do today, I really have to do some homework :-)
<rugby471> dunno :-)
<robert_ancell> mvo, yeah I'm confused, the logs say it is loading the .so files from the correct place. Do you run git versions from a checkout or via .debs?
<mvo> robert_ancell: I usually just build them (thanks to bzr-buildpackage pretty easy). its been a while that I run from git checkouts directly, there were some magic environment variables iirc
<mvo> robert_ancell: I can have a look if you want
<rugby471> mvo: ok our installed icon and the code that displays it if a package is installed is up in my branch now
<rugby471> that is my code for today :-)
<robert_ancell> mvo, I'll play a bit more, let me know if you think of anything.  It doesn't appear to need any special env variables
<rugby471> this is the effect we are going to use for the lobby http://hungred.com/wp-content/demo/jQuery-closing-opening-door-effect/demo.html
<rugby471> but I cannot do anything like that today
<rugby471> mvo: in my branch I have used absolute paths in the css, you will need to change that
<rugby471|away> bbiab
<mvo> rugby471|away: cool, merging now
 * mvo waves
<mvo> rugby471|away: thanks, merged
<seb128> good morning there
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hello pitti
<rugby471> mvo: cool
<rugby471> mvo: I was thinking about the webkit view,
<rugby471> mvo: are we making a new webkit view everytime we switch view or not?
<rugby471> mvo: becuase if we are that isn't good :-)
<rugby471> mvo: and we could create some javascript that simply updated the contents of the page
<rugby471> mvo: anyway
<rugby471> mvo: I shall be on the IRC channel, and I can speak but I can't do any work today
<mvo> rugby471: not a new view, we just load a new page
<rugby471> mvo: okay good
<mvo> rugby471: sure, no problem
<rugby471|hmwork> mvo: if I get it all finished otday then I can do work tommorrow and day after :-)
<rugby471|hmwork> *today
<mvo> rugby471|hmwork: cool :) - good luck with your work
<rugby471|hmwork> hehe
 * seb128 enjoys his box not crashing on alt-tab
<mvo> rugby471|hmwork: *wehh* I figured that by assigning tabindex to the table the keyboard navigation works (it just looks ugly, but I'm sure that can be fixed :)
<rugby471|hmwork> :-)
 * mvo should called m'html'vo
<rugby471|hmwork> hehe
<asac> ArneGoetje: there?
<asac> i am back ... status on translations?
<seb128> hey asac
<asac> hi seb128 ;)
<pitti> asac: current langpacks don't seem to work with ffox 3.5
<seb128> did you have good holidays?
<pitti> asac: they were built with "devmode", FYI
<asac> pitti: ok. are they in ppa?
<pitti> asac: no, in Karmic
<huats> morning everyone
<pitti> asac: I figured I might as well upload them, the previous ones didn't work either after all
<asac> ok
<seb128> vuntz, hey, what Name= are .desktop supposed to use nowadays?
<seb128> lut huats
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> vuntz, ie, is gedit using Name=gedit correct? looks weird
<seb128> didrocks, lut
<huats> hey seb128
<asac> pitti: ok. is arne gone?
<asac> pitti: did you check whether ffox 3.0 works still a bit with the devmode stuff?
<asac> anyway. now that they are in karmic the damage is done. i can do that now ;)
<pitti> asac: I didn't
<pitti> I have to run out for ~ 2 hours for a doctor appointment and getting a new passport
<pitti> BBL!
<asac> cu later
<asac> ok so german at least works a bit ;)
<asac> i see a few translation bugs, but nothing that broke UI ... good
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> robert_ancell, hi, do you know if gnome-panel not displaying categories icons is a wanted change?
<seb128> hum, looking at the changelog it seems to be
<seb128> looks weird
<robert_ancell> seb128, It does look weird
<robert_ancell> hey, can someone look at uploading bug 385850?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385850 in hundredpapercuts "Ship fewer screensavers by default" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385850
<seb128> will do when I'm done with gnome-panel
<asac> mvo: bonjour mr. vogt ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/262967/
<asac> LANG=ml ;)
<asac> if thats expected (i just installed the -ml langpacks) ignore it
<asac> just wonder if we really should bail out
<asac> let me know if you want a bug
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<mvo> asac: geh, "ml"?
<asac> malay ;)
<mvo> asac: always up for a challenge ;)
<mvo> asac: welcome back btw :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> thx
<mvo> seb128: meh, help - why does gtk crash when I use set_label? bug #417992 and 418812
<ubottu> Bug 417992 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/417992 is private
<asac> mvo: {stock_id = 0x0 ?
<seb128> mvo, no idea, could be a corruption and a misleading stacktrace?
<asac> err label = 0x13
<mvo> asac: hm, this is a python app
<seb128> valgrind log would be useful
<seb128> mvo, still that's an invalid adress for a label
<seb128> mvo, I did try to get a valgrind log for this one I think some time ago but didn't manage to trigger it
<mvo> seb128: ok, thanks - I look into it again a bit more today, I was never able to trigger it myself
<mvo> but it has a bunch of dupes
<seb128> yeah I noticed
<seb128> as said my call is corruption somewhere
<seb128> or a ref counting issue
<seb128> but it's not easy to say without being able to trigger the bug under valgrind or python-dbg
 * mvo nods
<mvo> I guess I'm the last person noticing this change, but why does the notification bubble open in the right-middle of the screen now?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - it's an "experiment" i think
<mvo> I mean, what is the advantage over the edge (either lower or upper)?
<mvo> aha
<mvo> interessting
<chrisccoulson> there's a long discussion on the ayatana mailing list
<chrisccoulson> (or one of the lists i'm subscribed too)
<seb128> mvo, their rational is that corners are often used
<seb128> mvo, ie the corner they used conflict with firefox quick search
<vuntz> seb128: re categories in menu
<vuntz> seb128: we're talking about reverting this
<seb128> vuntz, it looks very weird in my opinion ;-)
<seb128> vuntz, is there a bug open about that?
<vuntz> seb128: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322932 and thread on r-t
<ubottu> Gnome bug 322932 in Panel "Always show icons on panel menus" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> vuntz, thanks
<seb128> vuntz, and about desktops naming? ;-)
<seb128> vuntz, ie gedit using Name=gedit
<vuntz> seb128: ask fredp about this one
<seb128> vuntz, ok
<ArneGoetje> asac: here
<asac> ArneGoetje: hi.
<asac> ArneGoetje: so 3.5 translations dont get produced at all?
<asac> do you have the log?
<asac> or is it because there are no translations in rosetta et?
<asac> yet?
<asac> also did you manage to do the "re-import" for those that dont have upstream xpis?
<ArneGoetje> asac: reimport worked except for zh-hk and the en-* ones. There must be a bug i the script, those ones were empty.
<ArneGoetje> asac: seems ff3.5 didn't get built at all.
<asac> ArneGoetje: ok. so you have a log for the last full run? and the export tarball that was used?
 * ArneGoetje is looking
<asac> ArneGoetje: we dont have zh-hk anymore afaik... its now zh-trans etc.
<asac> not sure about the names
<asac> but lets check that later
<ArneGoetje> asac: zh_HK language code, which should be in the zh-hant tarball.
<asac> ok
<ArneGoetje> asac: log is on rookery in /srv/language-packs.ubuntu.com/log/karmic
<ArneGoetje> asac: tarball is on rookery in /srv/language-packs.ubuntu.com/langpack-o-matic/ubuntu-karmic-translations.tar.gz
 * asac checks
<asac> ls /srv/language-packs.ubuntu.com/log/karmic/
<asac> ls: /srv/language-packs.ubuntu.com/log/karmic/
<asac>  No such file or directory
<asac> ArneGoetje: ^^
<ArneGoetje> asac: err... s/log/logs/
<asac> ArneGoetje: please gimme full path ;)
<asac> still no such file or directory
<asac> ls /srv/language-packs.ubuntu.com/logs/karmic
<asac> ls: /srv/language-packs.ubuntu.com/logs/karmic: No such file or directory
<seb128> Laney, hey, are you still working on the fspot update?
<asac> ah
<asac> ArneGoetje: found it
<asac> + .log
<asac> /srv/language-packs.ubuntu.com/logs/karmic.log
<ArneGoetje> asac: yeah
<Laney> seb128: waits for sponsorship in sid
<Laney> you can pull from git and upload
<Laney> I can't do it because I'm away at a conference
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> would be nice if you could update the launchpad bug to say that in such cases
<seb128> we might want to get it for the coming alpha
<Laney> ok
<seb128> thanks
<asac> ArneGoetje: ok can you rerun and show log?
<asac> there was a list of legal apps ... i didnt adjust
<asac> now i allow all firefox-* and xulrunner-* with keeping the special case for firefox/xulrunner to 3.0/1.9
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok
<ArneGoetje> asac: takes a few hours though
<asac> ArneGoetje: hmm. yeah i assume it does ... one sec
<pitti> re
<asac> ArneGoetje: i will rerun just the xpi manually to see whats happening
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok
 * asac waits for rookery to finish copying/extracting stuff
 * mpt ponders relabelling "Other" as "Grab Bag" in the Software Store
<mac_v> ach :(
<rugby471|hmwork> mpt: sounds like a bag that is out to get you...
<rugby471|hmwork> mpt: pick 'n mix?
<rugby471|hmwork> hehe
<mpt> http://thesaurus.reference.com/browse/grab+bag
<mac_v> mpt: "assorted" ?
<rugby471|hmwork> mpt: grab bag -s is that more american, I have never heard it used in england
<mac_v> grab bag wont really make sense , to most of the worlD!
<mpt> hum
<mac_v> mpt: or even "mixed bag" , simpler
<rugby471|hmwork> http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/26708/ditch-ie6-ie8-feeding-america - Microsoft is saying they'' donate more money to feeding america if you upgrade from ie6 to ie8
<rugby471|hmwork> hehe
<mpt> well, it's neither assorted or mixed
<mpt> it's more "uncategorized"
<rugby471|hmwork> uncategorized - yuck
<mac_v> unsorted ;p
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> precisely
<mpt> "Hodgepodge"
<rugby471|lunch> see ya
<mac_v> mpt: hodgepodge is better , alteast funny sounding :)
<asac> ArneGoetje: run looks promissing. its currenty processing 3.5 locales ... /tmp/outtest1.log
<mac_v> mpt: "potpourri" ;)
<mpt> "Leftovers"
<mac_v> that sounds like scrap , something worthless
<mpt> indeed
<asac> ArneGoetje: also spotted the rror output for locales that have a country code ... looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/263013/
<asac> i will investigate later today i guess
<pitti> seb128: there, just seeded langpack-fr back to desktop and alternate
<seb128> pitti, rock on!
<pitti> it's so nice to have plenty of CD space for a change
<rugby471|lunch> mpt: utilities?
<fredp> seb128: (I am going back to a meeting in a moment); about Name=gedit, I don't like it but they want to advertise the gedit name (a way out would be to use X-GNOME-FullName=gedit Text Editor, this wouldn't give "Text Editor" back but is better than gedit in my opinion)
<andreasn> mpt, I'm trying to get rid of some headers with just a single entry beneath them, but I'm not sure exactly how deal with some of them
<andreasn> mpt, http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/184285/headers.png
<andreasn> any tips for what I could do in this situation?
<mac_v> hmm... rugby471 eats lunch then eats homework ;p
<seb128> fredp, what was wrong with having "Text Editor"?
<seb128> I've been reading some of the discussions about desktop naming
<seb128> but I didn't read that anything was decided
<baptistemm> heya
<rugby471|hmwork> mac_v: yup :-)
<davmor2> pitti: what the hell did you do to get space on the cd?
<kenvandine> pitti, wow... 687M with couchdb :)
<kenvandine> pitti, impressive!
<rugby471|hmwork> seb128: have you had time to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/xscreensaver/+bug/385850 yet ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385850 in hundredpapercuts "Ship fewer screensavers by default" [Low,Confirmed]
<seb128> rugby471|hmwork, yes this morning and it seems to lack Replaces
<seb128> if files move between binaries Replaces are required
<rugby471|hmwork> seb128: sorry?
<rugby471|hmwork> oh
<seb128> well if you move a file from binary to binary-extra
<seb128> you need to use a "Replaces: binary (<< version)"
<rugby471|hmwork> right
<seb128> cassidy, Zdra: where are empathy accounts stored?
<cassidy> seb128: depends on the MC version
<Zdra> seb128: now it is in ~/.mission-control/accounts.cfg
<seb128> I still have 2.27.5
<seb128> ie the old mission control I think
<Zdra> seb128: now it is in ~/.mission-control/accounts/accounts.cfg
<seb128> I'm trying to clean the config to see how imports from pidgin are working
<Zdra> seb128: then it is in gconf
<cassidy> Zdra: shouldn't we use ~/.config for extra XDG goodness ?
<Zdra> cassidy: we should, yes... but it's MC's problem
<cassidy> indeed
<Zdra> seb128: in gconf it is /apps/telepathy/mc/accounts
<seb128> Zdra, thanks
<seb128> I'm newing empathu 2.27.91
<seb128> let's see how the new one works
 * seb128 grrr at this crossposting discussion about the software store
<rugby471|hmwork> seb128: huh?
<seb128> it's annoying to get same mails several times on to figure what are duplicates or not
<seb128> it's crossposted between devel and desktop lists
<rugby471|hmwork> hehe
<rugby471|hmwork> ah
<seb128> and some people are not subscribed to one of the list or the other
<seb128> so you don't know what to read to get the whole discussion and no duplicate
<rugby471|hmwork> annoying ...
<seb128> cross-posting without reply-to set should be forbidden ;-)
<rugby471|hmwork> hehe
<seb128> hum
<seb128> for whatever reason empathy doesn't let me enable the msn account it has importe
<seb128> imported
<rugby471|hmwork> mvo: made any more progress?
<Zdra> seb128: account ID and password are correctly imported?
<mvo> rugby471|hmwork: a bit, some code in bzr, but I was doing some other work mostly
<seb128> Zdra, yes but the account is not listed after a restart
<rugby471|hmwork> mvo: kl
<seb128> Zdra, I don't have butterfly installed
<mvo> rugby471|hmwork: I also updated the TODO
<seb128> Zdra, ie I'm using libpurple for that one
<Zdra> ah
<Zdra> I don't know... :p
<seb128> Zdra, it works one papyon is installed
<seb128> once
<seb128> Zdra, other issue, it tries to import the salut account from pidgin and fail too ... known?
<seb128> I though empathy had a bonjour account set by default?
<Zdra> seb128: I have no idea... I didn't made the importer... you should probably ping cosimoc on #telepathy
<seb128> ok
<seb128> and you know about empathy having bonjour by default?
<Zdra> seb128: IIRC, it is supposed to create a bonjour account at first launch
<seb128> it doesn't
<Zdra> seb128: but it's possible that it does not work :p
<seb128> ok thanks
<Zdra> seb128: oh, that's still that old bug... you have to first edit your own information in about-me
<mvo> rugby471|hmwork: but I think I merge the webkit branch into trunk/ today and do a upload with it, its a big step foward already
<Zdra> seb128: otherwise self contact is not created in your eds book, and e_book_get_self() fails
<Zdra> seb128: and if that fail, empathy does not created the salut account...
<Zdra> seb128: we should fallback, really
<cassidy> Zdra: could you open a bug about that?
<rugby471|hmwork> mvo: yup, it is going to be pretty awesome :-)
<seb128> Zdra, oh, really not obvious indeed
<seb128> mvo, you found an issue in gdebi with the label?
<mvo> seb128: not really, I was just trying a workaround
<seb128> mvo, ok, you think that's a race somewhere?
<mvo> seb128: might be, the label is set twice in short time
<mvo> but it should just be a single thread
<mvo> I'm still a bit clueless
<pitti> davmor2: squeeze it really hard! :-)
<davmor2> pitti: sounds more like you dropped it in a commercial crusher :)
<pitti> davmor2: we strip gnome help file translations now and put them into langpacks
<pitti> they are biiiig
<davmor2> pitti: meh whole world should know how to use gnome by now anyway, don't need help surely, anyway isn't that what google is for :D
<kenvandine> pitti, that was a HUGE win
<pitti> kenvandine: s/was/is/, it's only just the beginning; wait until all gnome packages have been uploaded once :)
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> wow
<ArneGoetje> asac: so, did the zh- and en- locales build?
<kenvandine> good morning rickspencer3
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> good morning gents
<didrocks> seb128: when you have some time, if you can take a look to the xdg list for the default application mimetype. We get close to an agreement with David Faure and Alexander L., but Stanislav Brabec came and is proposing a totally different path (and it seems that David and Alexander are busy recently)
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<asac> ArneGoetje: no the bug is still there. the rest worked fine though
<seb128> didrocks, I've been reading quickly this discussion
<seb128> didrocks, it's like hours to read that amount of emails and I'm still catching up from vac
<seb128> didrocks, I was trying to stay away from having to read all that ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, it's late for karmic anyway, I would let some day for david or alex to comment
<asac> ArneGoetje: checking again in a few
<didrocks> seb128: ok, let's wait for the moment, so :)
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<seb128> didrocks, I did update pygtk btw
<didrocks> seb128: ok. I'll try to play with clutter and python a bit now that I have an experimental binding for last Alexander's branch :)
<fredp> seb128: (still in a meeting), nothing wrong about "Text Editor", mccann policy was to have menu items matching the name displayed in the title bar
<fredp> and gedit has "gedit" in its menubar
<seb128> bah
<seb128> I think it doesn't bring anything useful
<seb128> the menu just looks very weird now
<fredp> I agree.
<fredp> seb128: you could file a bug against gedit, asking for X-GNOME-Fullname=Text Editor
<fredp> (rationale being we want gnome 2.28 menu item to be identical to the one we had in 2.26)
<seb128> hum, I can do that but was is X-GNOME-Fullname now?
<seb128> has that been decided somewhere or that's something some people try enforcing?
<fredp> seb128: David Faure was ok with a new FullName key, as we are doing it before getting it in the spec, we prefix it with X-GNOME-
<mclasen> fredp: thats not a full name
<mpt> andreasn, "Shredder" is Firefox nightly?
<mclasen> fredp: it doesn't help anything to introduce a new field, only to immediately muddy its semantics again...
<fredp> mclasen: you mean "Text Editor" ?  I actually proposed "gedit Text Editor" earlier here.
<mpt> andreasn, oh, Thunderbird nightly
<mclasen> fredp: yes, 'gedit Text Editor' would be a fullname
<pitti> seb128: current me-tv fails to start with "Duplicate object id 'hbox1' on line 1220 (previously on line 535)"
<andreasn> mpt, yes
<pitti> seb128: I think I saw something similar in a changelog of your's
<pitti> seb128: it sounds like something gtk builder related?
<seb128> pitti, yes, new gtk exit on such issues
<pitti> seb128: do you have a quick hint where to look and what this is all about?
<seb128> pitti, well theorically it's a .ui bug, the same id should not be used twice
<seb128> pitti, you use the same name twice in the .ui for 2 different widgets
<pitti> ah
<mpt> andreasn, a "table of contents" of secondary dialogs is inevitably kinda lame, but yes, removing the headings would help a bit
<pitti> that sounds fixable
<seb128> pitti, right, just change the name of one of the widgets ;-)
<mpt> andreasn, one thing you might try is making the intro text a summary of the settings that have been set in the secondary dialog.
<pitti> seb128: I installed the jaunty version last night, that worked fine (my mother asked me to record something from TV)
<seb128> mclasen, is exiting on duplicate gtkbuilder ids a wanted change?
<pitti> seb128: okay, thanks; I'll check the code for which of the widgets should keep the original name then
<pitti> hah, and sure enough there's a bug for it, bug 422126
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422126 in me-tv "Starting me-tv causes error "Duplicate object id 'hbox1' on line 1220 (previously on line 535)"" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422126
<seb128> pitti, gtk started to exit rather than returning a warning with the recent update
<mpt> andreasn, for example, "Shredder currently connects to the Internet through a proxy. ( Connection Settings... )"
<seb128> pitti, I'm not sure if that's wanted or a gtk bug
<andreasn> ah, yeah, that makes sense
<pitti> seb128: makes sense for a development version
<mpt> andreasn, another simple fix would be to make the "Offline..." button the same width and height as the others. :-)
<pitti> seb128: well, it's a potential problem in the .ui file either way
<seb128> right
<mclasen> seb128: it is not a change at all
<seb128> mclasen, it started happening since 2.17.9
<andreasn> mpt, it feels like currently the others are wrong :)
<mclasen> duplicate ids were never supported
<seb128> well programs use to run and display a warning
<mclasen> now you get a clean exit instead of undefined behaviour...seems like progress to me
<seb128> right, that was the question
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> well, except that in this case, the duplicate IDs were never referred to
<pitti> (hbox1 twice)
<pitti> so claiming "no change" is a little harsh
<pitti> (nevertheless it's a bug which needs fixing, of course)
<davmor2> pitti: wasn't there talk of dropping gwibber in for social desktop?
<pitti> kenvandine said it would stay in universe for karmic
<davmor2> pitti: Ah okay :)
<kenvandine> that is still the plan as of now
<dobey> james_w: hi! how was paris?
<james_w> hey dobey
<james_w> great thanks
<james_w> how was your weekend?
<dobey> not too bad.
<dobey> james_w: i fixed up some of poauth yesterday, and made an 0.1 release, created a package branch, and uploaded to revu... http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/poauth :)
<james_w> thanks
<pitti> MacSlow: oh, thanks for reverting the bubble position default
<dobey> james_w: i've also got branches proposed for ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-storage-protocol to switch to poauth, and working on the server now. but we can't really land the client branches yet, if we don't get poauth into karmic. so let me know if there's anything i need to do so we can get it in :)
<james_w> I'll take a look once I've stopped chatting to your boss :-)
<MacSlow> pitti, "piece of cake" ;)
<dobey> :)
<pitti> kenvandine: hm, indicator-session doesn't let me choose anythign else than "offline"; is that known?
<SlickT10> Hey guys, Ive exuasted every resource on this issue. Ive run out of leads, and have no idea where to go next. Im not expecting you guys to have to give me support on this one, but maybe at least point me in the right direction. It is important that I get this working. The question has been posted at: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/81460. No one in the #ubuntu support channel even notice my inquiries, i think thats due to the high
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> pitti, that was working for me
<kenvandine> but it isn't now
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah... that is known
<seb128> pitti, you need to start the service after your im client
<kenvandine> if you reload the applet and the session indicator service *after* empathy is running... it works
<pitti> also, is the top entry ("Martin Pitt") actually supposed to do something when you click on it? it's selectable, after all
<seb128> pitti, bug #422031
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422031 in indicator-session "Pidgin should be detected when starting up" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422031
<pitti> seb128: I just added the applet back to my panel, since I want to start working on the guest session now
<seb128> there is a similar for empathy too
<kenvandine> pitti, good question
<pitti> I didn't restart my session
<seb128> pitti, right but applet != service
<pitti> seb128: ah, pidgin
 * pitti on empathy
<kenvandine> pitti, it affects both
<seb128> pitti, there is a similar bug for empathy
<pitti> aah
<pitti> works now
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> hm
<kenvandine> pitti, it is weird that you can select your name... but it does nothing
<pitti> so changign the status in empathy reflects to the applet
<kenvandine> i don't know if it is suppose to do anything
<pitti> but I can't change it in the applet
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> you need to restart the indicator user session service
<pitti> kenvandine: it could bring up the personal settings
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> that would be nice
<pitti> anyway, will test again after restarting session
 * kenvandine files a bbug
<johanbr> SlickT10, #ubuntu-kernel might be a better place to ask
<kenvandine> pitti, that doesn't really fix it
 * pitti dives into gdm to port the guest session code
<SlickT10> thanks
<kenvandine> pitti, empathy needs to be running before the indicator start
<kenvandine> +s
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128> <seb128> ted, what is the first line in the applet supposed to do when selected?
<seb128> <ted> seb128: Nothing, it should be insensitive.
<pitti> heh, about still gives me indicator-applet-sus
<seb128> "indicator-applet-session 0.1" there
<pitti> kenvandine: is empathy supposed to still show its green dot in the panel when the indicator is running?
<kenvandine> pitti, yes...
<kenvandine> until ted finishes that patch
<pitti> ah, nice
<kenvandine> we considered the indicator support in empathy as a regression from jaunty... so it's a bug fix :)
 * kenvandine hopes he gets to it soon...
<pedro_> asac, are you around?
<asac> yes
<asac> pedro_: ^^
<pedro_> asac, are you going to be here on Thursday?
<asac> bug day?
<pedro_> asac, want to help on cleaning up the New bugs on network-manager
<asac> what time?
<asac> pedro_: you rock ;)
<asac> yes. i will be here .. i might have a dinner in the evening though
<pedro_> asac, mm well whenever you can that day, just be around at #ubuntu-bugs at that's it
<pedro_> asac, awesome ;-)
<pedro_> asac, will create/setup everything and send you the hug day page to you later for a quick review
<pedro_> asac, thanks ;-)
<asac> pedro_: could be that i am out by then. in worst case i give you feedback on the hug page tomorrow. guess thats ok?
<pedro_> asac, yeap, that's fine
<seb128> pitti, congrats for your tb nomination
<pitti> seb128: thanks!
<pitti> seb128: not just that, I've been elected
<seb128> right, that's what I meant
<seb128> I wonder who was voting
<seb128> either I didn't get anything about that or I skipped it
<seb128> anyway congrats ;-)
<pitti> I didn't get the announcement either
<pitti> seb128: thanks!
<Amaranth> seb128: looks like the proper fix for gnome-appearance-properties switching to compiz is to use libwnck and connect to the WnckScreen::window-manager-changed signal
<Amaranth> or patching GTK+ but that's less proper :)
<seb128> Amaranth, want to do a patch for that?
<Amaranth> gah, gnome-appearance-properties doesn't link to libwnck right now
<Amaranth> seb128: what's the command used to regenerate the autoreconf patches again?
<Amaranth> what are the flags to autoreconf, I mean
<seb128> autoreconf
<seb128> no flag
<Amaranth> heh, I could have sworn Keybuk said to always use some flags
<chrisccoulson_g1> I always use "-i"
<Keybuk> run autoreconf -i after checking out from revision control
<Keybuk> then don't worry about it - the automake-generated makefiles will automatically keep everything up to date
<baptistemm> :)
 * Amaranth is going to make it use wnck_screen_get_window_manager_name instead for now
<Amaranth> build fail :/
<Amaranth> on second though, I'll just make the current functions not do silly things :p
<Amaranth> thought*
<seb128> Amaranth, why do you need libwnck for there?
<Amaranth> seb128: I don't, since I'm not using the signal
<Amaranth> Thus I'm going to fix what is there to not use the gdk call
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> pitti: late congrats too :)
<pitti> didrocks: merci
<seb128> didrocks, are you still working on some updates?
<seb128> ie clutter or introspection, etc?
<seb128> just to not conflict with what you are doing
<didrocks> seb128: yes, I planned to update clutter/mutter and deps to merge with last releases
<seb128> didrocks, you rock
<didrocks> seb128: I'm just programming a little on edge clutter those days :)
 * didrocks hugs seb128 
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
<rickspencer3> desktop team meeting in 10 minutes!
<Amaranth> seems like terrible timing for a meeting, developer week and all
<Amaranth> ah, no desktop team guys doing sessions today
<pedro_> hello folks
<pitti> hey all
<rickspencer3> time to go :)
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-09-01
<seb128> ups
<seb128> I'm there now
<seb128> Laney, new fspot wants a flicker lib not in ubuntu
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje, asac , awe, bryce , ccheney , KenEdwards , pitti , Riddell ,
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: here
<rickspencer3> who am I missing?
<Riddell> hi
 * awe waves
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<ccheney> hi
 * pitti drops staring at gdm code for guest session porting -- ugh
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> okay, there were no action items from last meeting, as it was all Feature Freeze status
 * kenvandine is here
<rickspencer3> so that means, in general, we are turning to bug fixing and stabelization
<asac> hi
<rickspencer3> the good news for you all, bug-zapper is temporarily stymied by a launchpadlib change
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> so, let's run through the agenda
<bryce> heya
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, partner update?
<kenvandine> sure
 * asac notes that burn down chart looks pretty good
<asac> not even that much yellow
<kenvandine> dx and ols landed lots of stuff last week
<kenvandine> although desktopcouch is actually busted now... fix coming real soon
<kenvandine> there is also new artwork coming in xsplash... we hope today
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, "real soon" means in the next hour or so?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, it is being tested now
<kenvandine> well
<kenvandine> for xsplash?
<kenvandine> or dc
<ccheney> ooo 3.1.1 (final) coming in about 15m
<rickspencer3> dc
<kenvandine> maybe... they have a branch being reviewed now
<pitti> ccheney: for the build, please just make sure that it works, since we are in alpha-5 soft freeze
<kenvandine> xsplash has a new bug, introduced by the artwork
<pitti> ccheney: but, great to see it land in time!
<ccheney> pitti: already tested :)
<kenvandine> bratsche is working on it
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> i think that is all i have..
<ccheney> pitti: otherwise would have been uploaded yesterday took around 5 hr to build, heh
<kenvandine> expect bug fixes :)
<kenvandine> and expect bugs :-p
<rickspencer3> I would really like to see xsplash updated before I wake up tomorrow am, any chance of that happening?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> there is a chance :)
<pitti> with a real throbber?
<kenvandine> pitti, yes
<kenvandine> and it looks awesome
<pitti> \o/
<kenvandine> built in my daily builds ppa :)
<rickspencer3> so who can upload it when it is ready?
<kenvandine> but the fading broke
<pitti> kenvandine: my wife will leave for the evening, so I'll be around for a bit
<pitti> rickspencer3: o/
<kenvandine> pitti, awesome
<bratsche> kenvandine: I found a way to get it working for now.
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti
<kenvandine> bratsche, great!
<kenvandine> bratsche, release coming?
<rickspencer3> bratsche, what do you mean "for now"?
<rickspencer3> is it not a permanent solution?
<bratsche> kenvandine: For some reason only the larger images break it.  So I posted a revision for review now that won't use any images higher than 1280x1024.
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, means a hack to make it not suck... until we can fix it for real :)
<kenvandine> bratsche, ewwww
<kenvandine> ok
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<asac> hmm ... dont fix things hacky if you want to do it for real this cycle still
<asac> ;)
<bratsche> rickspencer3: There's something wrong with the large three images, and I can't figure out what the problem is yet.  On my system the 1280x1024 image still looks good at higher res, so it's a workable solution for now.
<rickspencer3> I have to agree with asac
<kenvandine> temporary solutions are always permanent :)
<rickspencer3> and they take time
<rickspencer3> is this just to meet my upload deadline?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, however... you are pushing us :)
<rickspencer3> okay
<bratsche> It's a one-line change in the source code, pending upon getting new images that work.
<kenvandine> we could upload the temp hack to just the team ppa
<rickspencer3> but I'm not pushing to upload poor hacks
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, just for that review
<kenvandine> although it would be nice to have it in alpha5 :)
<rickspencer3> if you can't meet my upload deadline without a proper fix, so be it
<bratsche> Actually, a two-line change.
<asac> how bad is it if that hack stays in forever? if its bad we should have a bug to track so it doesnt get forgotten ;)
<rickspencer3> ok ... I'll follow up with kenvandine and bratsche after the meeting
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> moving on
<kenvandine> i'm done
<bratsche> asac: If this gets merged into master I will open a bug immediately.
<asac> one partner question
<rickspencer3> but doing this right is more important to me than doing it by my artificial deadline ;)
<bratsche> asac: If it gets solved first then I won't. :)
<asac> bratsche: we are concerned about packages
<bratsche> Oh okay.
<asac> if it has to go we better file a release critical bug so we can fix it later
<asac> kenvandine: ubuntuone client + bindwood on demand. is that off the table for karmic?
<pitti> rickspencer3: it's not so artificial, for the alpha-5 candidate images will be built tomorrow morning
<asac> or anything you need input on?
<pitti> i. e. in ~ 15 hours
<kenvandine> asac, i think so...
<kenvandine> it isn't in the UI now
<kenvandine> asac, i will confirm
<asac> kenvandine: i would feel better if we can get a final NO on that one so it doesn suddenly pop up later
<asac> kenvandine: thanks
<rickspencer3> ok, kenvandine keep going :)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i am done
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> bryce, x, mesa 7.6, 100% bug?
<kenvandine> oh... thx pitti for all the uploads last week!
<bryce> rickspencer3, good news, we have 4 people confirming the kernel patch solves it
<pitti> you're welcome :)
<pitti> rock!
<rickspencer3> bryce, that is good news indeed
<pitti> that means we don't need to rollback mesa?
<rickspencer3> what about that long running freeze you discovered?
<rickspencer3> bryce, does that seem to be related?
<bryce> rickspencer3, it sounds like intel is not sure about their "not-fixed" case, but they're working with upstream to understand what's going on
<rickspencer3> bryce, do you still feel 100% confident that we should be moving forward with 7.6?
<bryce> rickspencer3, right, I had tried downgrading mesa instead of using the kernel fix, and found the same bug
<bryce> rickspencer3, in fact, going through the bug trackers I see there are several different ways to trigger the bug
<rickspencer3> oh
<bryce> rickspencer3, still checking back with people, however I believe the kernel patch will solve all cases
<rickspencer3> and does that bug manifest with mesa 7.6?
<rickspencer3> okay, so mesa 7.6 ftw
<pitti> can freezes really be related to mesa?
<bryce> indeed on the upstream bugs there are already indications it solves these other cases (e.g. certain 3d games)
<rickspencer3> and also thanks to Jesse and intel pulling the weeked work
<pitti> mesa sounds like something that would crash a program, or does it do more?
<rickspencer3> weekend, even
<bryce> rickspencer3, at this stage, once the kernel fix gets in, I don't see any reason not to move forward with mesa 7.6
<ogasawara> bryce: I'll submit the kernel patch today for Karmic inclusion
<rickspencer3> ogasawara, thanks for your awesome engagement, as usual
<Amaranth> pitti: Really all mesa bugs that lock up the system are technically kernel drm bugs
<rickspencer3> was nice to get the patch tested so fast
<Amaranth> like the recent 100% one
<pitti> Amaranth: so I guessed
<pitti> Amaranth: well, I guess it can uncover DRM bugs with new features
<bryce> rickspencer3, I did a scrub through all our bug reports again to see if there's any other mesa issues.  There's a few, but they look like ones that can be sorted out.
<Amaranth> but new versions of mesa can expose these bugs so mesa is technically responsible for them
<pitti> Amaranth: ok, I understand now, thanks
<rickspencer3> bryce, ok, I guess the next step is to get tselliot caught up
<rickspencer3> on all the info
 * seb128 didn't get any compiz hang since running ogasawara's kernel today
<bryce> rickspencer3, yep
<rickspencer3> ok, this is encouraging indeed
 * rickspencer3 felt Jaunty deja view
<pitti> ("vu")
<bryce> yeah, but seems quite solid now
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> okay, next is pulseaudio
<pitti> I still experience X freezes some hours after suspend, otherwise it's very solid here as well
<rickspencer3> TheMuso is asleep
<rickspencer3> pedro_, I asked marjo for some qa help in sorting through the pulse bugs
<rickspencer3> anything to report yet
<rickspencer3> ?
 * Amaranth rapidly flips back and forth between compiz and metacity using gnome-appearance-properties...fixed!
<bryce> ogasawara, thanks, it'll be good to see that patch get in :-)
<pedro_> I've been doing some triage there lately
<pitti> did anyone here expect major sound regressions recently?
<pedro_> and so far:
<pitti> Amaranth: nice!
<pedro_> bug 409897
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409897 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio crashed with SIGSEGV in calloc()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409897
<pedro_> bug 418448
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418448 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio crashed with SIGILL in pa_volume_memchunk()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418448
<seb128> sounds work fine there
<pitti> here, too
<rickspencer3> pedro_, what do you think ...
<rickspencer3> is it working fine for users?
<rickspencer3> (totally loaded question)
<pedro_> yes that's true, i didn't see a lot of "audio" issues there
<rickspencer3> ok
<pitti> pedro_: except for crashes (which sound easy to fix), did you notice a significant "cutoff point" where people started to report regressions in quality, stuttering, etc.?
<pedro_> on that direction the only ones i saw are:
<pedro_> bug 410446
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410446 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio doesn't remember last volume, sets to 0 every boot" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410446
<pedro_> bug 409723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409723 in pulseaudio "since introduction of module-udev-detect: volumes not restored, everything muted" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409723
<pedro_> and bug 410948
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410948 in pulseaudio "Volume too loud" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410948
<rickspencer3> ok
<pitti> nice
<pedro_> those seems to be the ones affecting more users there, but not crackling or anything bad
<rickspencer3> ok
<pitti> I mean, they sound like something that is manageable
<rickspencer3> this is good news
<pitti> not "weird and bad sound" type of stuff
<pedro_> nope, nothing yet
<pitti> pedro_: as usual, you rock; thanks!
<pedro_> i need to look into this more deeply though
<pedro_> there's too many reports there!
<rickspencer3> TheMuso mentioned my last night, that users were experiencing instability
<rickspencer3> and I certainly am
<pedro_> pitti, thanks! ;-)
<rickspencer3> thanks pedro_
<pitti> rickspencer3: due to the crashes mentioned above?
<pedro_> my pleasure
<rickspencer3> pitti, not sure atm
<mpt> bratsche, dbarth told me you're working on the path button now. How's it going?
<rickspencer3> I'll look at it after the meeting, and bring up with TheMuso
<rickspencer3> moving on
<rickspencer3> Riddell ... Kubuntu?
 * pitti is relieved
 * rickspencer3 is still concerned
 * rickspencer3 is always concerned
<rickspencer3> :)
<bratsche> mpt: I'm starting on it today.. but I'm trying to finish getting the new assets from mt ready for xsplash first.  It seems like desktop team needs this finished asap.
 * kenvandine passes rickspencer3 a pill
<Riddell> afternoon
<pitti> rickspencer3: "fuzzy and foggy feeling" -> "clearly described bugs" is a good step
<Riddell> - 4.3.1 all uploaded and working well
<Riddell> - Upstream Plasma Netbook has just decided to depend on KDE 4.4, we're hopeful but not certain if we can salvage enough for a version that work with KDE 4.3 to be worth releasing
<Riddell> - usb-creator-kde all fixed and working as well as the gtk one
<Riddell> - quassel patch for message indicator has issues that need fixed before upload.  aurelien has said he wants to create Ayatana style notifications too as this is easier than he expected, would need FFe.
<Riddell> any questions? :)
<pitti> 4.3 got a great review in c't
<pitti> Riddell: what's the status of the network-manager plasmoid?
<dobey> hmm
<pitti> Riddell: I understood that it got broken all over again with NM 0.8?
<Riddell> pitti: knetworkmanager 4 working well (it's not currently a plasmoid UI)
<pitti> *phew*, good work!
<Riddell> pitti: asac and others sorted that out bless them
 * pitti cheers asac
<rickspencer3> this is so awesome
<mpt> bratsche, ok
<Riddell> I'm still to test it for VPN or 3G functions though, not sure the best way to do that
<rickspencer3> Riddell, great job with Kubuntu Karmic so far
<rickspencer3> lots of great innovations
<rickspencer3> and addressing some of the Jaunty pain points
 * rickspencer3 extends to Kubuntu team as well
<pitti> Riddell: I can download a current daily and test with my USB 3G card, if you don't have something to test?
<rickspencer3> if anyone has a netbook, please try out the Kubuntu netbook version
<awe> where can we get it?
<Riddell> pitti: go for it (although I believe today's daily's have an issue, maybe after alpha better)
<davmor2> Riddell: I can test 3g latter tonight
<Riddell> davmor2: oh cool
<rickspencer3> awe, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/daily-live/
<awe> cool
<pitti> Riddell: sure, I'll grab alpha-5 then
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> last thing
<rickspencer3> please look at the burndown chart
<Riddell> I don't know what state today's kubuntu-netbook daily is in either, testing for alpha is on my todo for this evening
<davmor2> knm is still cycling for me on wep but connects fine to everything else
<rickspencer3> oh, sorry
<pitti> Riddell: oh, does kubuntu netbook have the same NM UI? (i. e. coudl I just test that?)
<Riddell> pitti: yes
 * pitti is curious and will get that then
<asac> pitti: yes. just install the UI and start that.
<rickspencer3> moving on?
<Riddell> yep
<rickspencer3> thanks Riddell
<rickspencer3> okay, burndown chart
<rickspencer3> as you can see, last week was absolutely epic
<pitti> http://piware.de/workitems/desktop/karmic/report.html
<rickspencer3> I especially want to call out pitti
<rickspencer3> he was the rock that we were using for a foundation last week
<rickspencer3> the OLS team, and Dx, as well as the desktop team
 * seb128 notice that he can go back to vac ;-)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> so next release, no vacations during Feature Freeze week (except for pitti)
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> (just kidding)
<pitti> seb128: nooo
<seb128> heh, that's that what we learnt there
<rickspencer3> asac, could you please check two specs
<seb128> what we learn is that other people are just slowing pitti ;-)
<rickspencer3> I'm wondering if the browser blueprint is redundant with the Firefox one
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> I spent 90% of my work week on sponsoring and MIRs
<rickspencer3> or if, the work items may be done
<bryce> go piip go
<pitti> and the other 90% on some urgent feature stuff :)
<rickspencer3> lol
<bryce> er, epic spelling fail there
<pitti> asac: indeed, your two specs (firefox-3.5 and browsers) seem to have a lot of potential for "DONE", woudl be great if you could update them
<rickspencer3> also, could someone follow up with scott richie regarding the wine blueprint?
<rickspencer3> it's fine to postpone, etc... but would be nice to know
<pitti> rickspencer3: asking him in #u-devel
<rickspencer3> pitti, thanks
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<asac> rickspencer3: the browser one has just a few tasks. one task is redundant with the firefox-3.5 one iirc
<asac> rickspencer3: i will go through them again
<rickspencer3> asac, as you have time
<rickspencer3> say, before next meeting
<pitti> asac: thanks; then you can claim that you brought us below the trend line :)
<rickspencer3> if there is no other business ... until the Eastern Edition
<rickspencer3> :)
<pitti> thanks all
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<pitti> 35 minutes, nice
<rickspencer3> thanks everyone
<asac> thanks
<ccheney> thanks
<pedro_> thanks
<rickspencer3> pitti, that's because bug-zapper is busted :)
<seb128> thanks
<ArneGoetje> thanks
<awe> ciao
<pitti> shh, nobody tell rickspencer3 how we broke launchpadlib!
<kenvandine> hehe :)
<pitti> <jedi wave>There are no bugs
<Amaranth> ok, seb128 is marked as reviewer for merge requests on all my branches :)
<pitti> at an improbability level of 1000:1 they just seem to be
<Amaranth> seb128: blame mvo, he said you should look at them :P
<bratsche> kenvandine: Seems to be texture memory running out somehow.. it works fine on my beefy nvidia desktop when using the maximum size.
<seb128> Amaranth, thanks, I'm not so sure how this feature work let's see if I get emails
<pitti> seb128: for merge requests?
<bratsche> kenvandine: I still don't get why it's not working on my Intel laptop though.
<Amaranth> seb128: you should, mvo did when I had him as reviewer for a compiz one
<Amaranth> otherwise it's just https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~amaranth
<pitti> I noticed that LP spectacularly fails to send me the initial merge request by email
<pitti> but I get replies just fine
<seb128> Ampelbein, I got emails indded
<kenvandine> bratsche, that rocking intel hardware i guess
 * pitti -> dinner
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, bratsche - in terms of follow up
<bratsche> kenvandine: I still don't get what the problem is.  It should just be uploading the contents of the window framebuffer to the texture.  So it should be the same size no matter what.
<bratsche> Or this is what I would expect...
<rickspencer3> I'll check in later today?
<bratsche> Sure.
<Amaranth> bratsche, kenvandine: afaik with kms/dri2/etc fun there is no limit on texture memory for intel, it just gets it from your system RAM as needed
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, please
<rickspencer3> bratsche, you're east coast us, right?
<bratsche> rickspencer3: Central.. it's 12:10pm here now.
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, he is central
<rickspencer3> k
<bratsche> Amaranth: Any idea why using a larger pixbuf in a GtkImage would prevent this window from being composited?
<rickspencer3> ttyl
<bratsche> Amaranth: That seems really bizarre to me...
<Amaranth> bratsche: unless you go over the max size no
<Amaranth> but if you go over the max size DRI will be disabled and such as well
<bratsche> Amaranth: Well, the window is the same size no matter what.  It's the size of your display.  And I'm scaling the pixbuf to that size anyway, so wtf.
<Amaranth> bratsche: indeed
<Amaranth> bratsche: what exactly happens with the larger sizes?
<mvo> rugby471: hey, how do you feel about going back to 24px icons for now in the categories view? until humna-icon theme grows other than 24px versions .) ?
<bratsche> Amaranth: It displays on the screen, but when I modify the alpha of the window to fade the window out.. it does not appear to fade out.
<bratsche> Amaranth: So it seems like the compositor is displeased with this window. :)
<Amaranth> hmm, so you did turn on metacity compositing in gdm?
<bratsche> No, this is compiz in my user session.
<Amaranth> oh
 * Amaranth hides
<bratsche> We're not doing the fade in the gdm session.
<bratsche> HOWEVER... I just forced it to use the largest image file we have on my desktop with an nvidia 9800 or whatever.. and it was just fine.
<Amaranth> bratsche: before we start digging into compiz on this one, are you using the 0.8.3 compiz snapshot from the compiz PPA? :)
<bratsche> Which is what makes me think maybe it was running out of texture memory somehow.
<bratsche> Amaranth: I'm using whatever compiz comes with Karmic.
 * bratsche checks
<Amaranth> bratsche: alright, can you switch to the PPA? it should be in karmic after alpha 5
<bratsche> 0.8.2
<bratsche> Okay, let me find it.
<Amaranth> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, are you sure it's not 0.8.4?
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: when it is released it will be 0.8.4
<Amaranth> in development it is 0.8.3
<rickspencer3> righto
<bratsche> Adding that, give me a minute.
<Amaranth> we take even/odd to the extreme
<bratsche> Restarting...
<Amaranth> bratsche: if it still doesn't work you'll have to help me setup a test environment so I can poke at it
<Amaranth> my only intel system is only 1280x800 though
<bratsche> Okay.
<bratsche> You're welcome to pull down the branch if you're interested in taking a look at it.
<Amaranth> bratsche: which branch?
<bratsche> Let me remove the temporary hack so you can reproduce..
<Amaranth> bratsche: also, did you try it with metacity compositing?
<bratsche> Nope.  Let me try that.
<bratsche> lp:~bratsche/xsplash/new-assets
<asac> kenvandine: you run gwibber dailies? could you coordinate with fta who runs gwibber dailies for quite some time? and most likely reuse the ppa used by him?
<kenvandine> i have talked to him
<asac> when?
<kenvandine> mine aren't meant to be permanent
<asac> hmm
<kenvandine> and not really for others to consume :)
<asac> k
<asac> thx for clarifying
<kenvandine> i am going to whack mine at some point :)
<asac> kenvandine: are you at least use the same packging branches?
<kenvandine> my builds may very well have random branches merged in... etc
<kenvandine> yes
<asac> ok
<kenvandine> hopefully mine will die when we hit beta
<asac> kenvandine: json module is not available in python2.5?
<kenvandine> i don't really know... that is a question for ryan
<asac> can we please try to not pull in python2.6
<kenvandine> ryan would need to port it to 2.5
<kenvandine> or someone
<asac> ok i will talk to segphault
<kenvandine> i could try
<kenvandine> please do :)
<asac> kenvandine: please do. its good practice to not just rely on modern stuff just because its available ;)
<asac> we want backports ... the more software we have backportable the more mature linux desktop becomes imo ... of course not blocking innovation because of that
<kenvandine> for ppas perhaps... it isn't in universe for anything older than jaunty
<asac> still
<kenvandine> asac, yeah... i just didn't lean on ryan about it
<asac> yeah. thanks. i will check what is fixable with him then too
<asac> or if you talk with him first let me know
<kenvandine> will do
<kenvandine> i have him on jabber now
<kenvandine> will ask
<bratsche> Amaranth: The new compiz didn't help.  I'll test out metacity after lunch.
<Amaranth> bratsche: alright, I'll do some testing with it after lunch as well
<bratsche> Thanks
<rugby471> mvo: that's fine
<rugby471> mvo: however I have a feeling I won't be able to do much on the software-store front
<mvo> rugby471: you did a lot already :)
<rugby471> my parents are being ***** - Ubuntu CoC blocker and I had to write up a plan of my computer time >;-(
<rugby471> hehe
<rugby471> anyway....
<mvo> *meh*
<mvo> sorry to hear that
<mvo> well, thanks a lot for all the effort you put into it already, that was a great help
<rugby471> that's okay
<rugby471> I suspect they will forget about it in a while anyway :-)
<mvo> :)
<rugby471> (or maybe i'll have to implant an IRC client in my head...)
<kenvandine> asac, he said if it is just a matter of fixing up 2.6 style conditionals he is fine with support intrepid but not hardy
<kenvandine> he is also concerned about webkit, gtk and pywebkit
<asac> kenvandine: hardy had 2.4?
<kenvandine> no idea
<kenvandine> but some of the other requirements are in ppas only for hardy
<kenvandine> which he isn't comfortable with supporting
<kenvandine> he isn't thrilled about supporting 2.5, since he really wants to make the transition to 3.0 smooth
<asac> so python isnt differnt from hardy in intrepid
<kenvandine> the stuff he mentioned for hardy wasn't python related
<asac> if it requires just webkit/pywebkit bump that can be done in hardy ppa
<kenvandine> webkit, pywebkit, gtk... etc
<asac> unless that requires new gtk
<asac> if he needs bleeding edge gtk stuff it feels wrong
<asac> webkit/pywebkit is probably right
<asac> (so if that needs gtk+ then that too)
 * asac checks gtk/etc. version
<asac> so webkit 1.0.1 (in intrepid - jaunty) needs gtk 2.10
<asac> which is in hardy
<asac> so should work to just pump 1.0.1 to hardy ppa at least
<asac> let me check about webkit in karmic
<asac> control still suggests >= 2.10 ... but you never know ;)
<asac> ok thanks.
<mpt> mvo, is the WebKit version of the application screen going to be in Karmic?
<asac> kenvandine: do you know where the "json" module is shipped that is used by gwibber?
<mvo> mpt: yes, I'm working on integrating it into trunk/ - unfortunately it bring a new bunch of problem, but it gives us a lot more flexibility
<kenvandine> asac, no
<mpt> mvo, neat.
<mvo> mpt: have you tried the code from the webkit branch?
<mpt> mvo, no, I've just been using the package, but I guess that's frozen for alpha 5
<rugby471> mpt: go on ... :-)
<mvo> mpt: its not on the cd so it should be ok
<mpt> mvo, oh, is it only the CD seed that's frozen?
<mvo> mpt: yeah
<mvo> mpt: I'm going to need some help with the ccs/html though, my skillz are not that great
 * mvo promises to improve
<asac> pitti: so latest NM dailies have now new polkit1 stuff and the packges are ready and i tested them. do you want that on alpha5 CDs?
<mvo> mpt: my initial goal was to merge/uplaod the webkit branch today, but I will not manage that today :/
 * mvo needs to leave
<mpt> ok
<mvo> I commit more stuff into the webkit branch and continue tomorrow, the html/ccs is all under templates/*.html
<mvo> if you are interessted
<pitti> asac: right, I saw the polkit branch being merged upstream
<pitti> asac: I don't think there's a particular hurry; if you tested them, and it works well, go ahead, but otherwise after a5 should be just fine
<asac> pitti: ok. i think we will wait then
<pitti> kenvandine: the two items on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+bugs?field.milestone=12713, are they fixed by the release you are currently preparing?
<pitti> kenvandine: their status is still "new"
<pitti> seb128: hm, a dist-upgrade wants to remove empathy now
<kenvandine> pitti, yes... we are waiting on both of those
<seb128> pitti, why?
<seb128> pitti, what arch do you use?
<pitti> seb128: i386 ATM
<seb128> worked fine here on i386
<seb128> pitti, hum, weird, can you copy the log somewhere?
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/263339/
<pitti> seb128: it's weird, I don't see any Conflicts: on libempathy-common or libempathy-gtk-common
<seb128> pitti, urg
<pitti> seb128: ah, interesting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/263340/
<seb128> pitti, can you try with sudo aptitude dist-upgrade?
<pitti> so apt doesn't like to shuffle around so many dependencies
<seb128> it seems so
<pitti> aptitude figures it out
 * pitti tries update-manager
<pitti> glib.GError: Duplicate object id 'vbox2' on line 409 (previously on line 311)
<pitti> bwah
<pitti> update-manager is busted
<seb128> pitti, I fixed that yesterday!
<pitti> 1:0.124.9ubuntu1 here
<seb128> pitti, dpkg -l update-manager?
<seb128> hum
<pitti> seb128: I see your changelog
<pitti> (broken version number, BTW)
<seb128> the dist-upgrade question thingy might have a similar issue
<pitti> seb128: that was a partial upgrade, though, so perhaps a differnet .ui
<seb128> it worked here when I tested
<pitti> ok, I think I leave this in place for a bit
<seb128> pitti, oh? update-manager-core?
<seb128> dpkg -l update-manager-core
<seb128> pochu, hey
<pitti> seb128: same version
<seb128> pitti, ok, let me have a look to that
<pochu> seb128: bonsoir :)
<seb128> pochu, would you be interested by upgrading the libunique debian version?
<seb128> and add the ubuntu change, it('s a one liner in rules
<seb128> pochu, congrats for being accepted as dd btw
<rugby471> well done
<pochu> seb128: thanks :)
<pochu> seb128: to 1.1, I guess?
<seb128> pochu, 1.1.2
<seb128> I don't think it's an unstable version but I'm not sure
<pochu> seb128: that's unstable, right? I can upload it to experimental
<pochu> let me see
<seb128> in any case the ubuntu change is to delete an empty pot would be nice to get in debian so we can sync
<pochu> [ANNOUNCE] LibUnique 1.1.2 (unstable)
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> thanks for looking ;-)
<seb128> so experimental sounds right if you want to do it there
<pochu> you may want to make sure there's going to be a stable release for 2.28 ;)
<seb128> I don't think GNOME guys would roll unstable version and not stable when required
<pochu> yeah
<pochu> it was blocking the SINGLE_INCLUDES defines too
<rugby471> see ya
<seb128> pitti, I'm not in a config to trigger the update-manager bug
<seb128> pitti, could you edit /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeQuirks.py and rename one vbox1 to something else?
<seb128> vbox2 rather
<seb128> and see if that fixes the issue
<seb128> it might have other similar issues
<pitti> /usr/share/update-manager/glade/DistUpgrade.ui perhaps?
<pitti> the .py file wouldn't have a vbox2 object
<seb128> pitti, /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeQuirks.py
<seb128> yes sorry
<seb128> gra
<seb128> pitti, yours is right
<seb128> or /usr/share/pyshared/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeQuirks.py
<pitti> /usr/share/update-manager/glade/DistUpgrade.ui
<seb128> doh, I've copy issues there
<pitti> line 408
<seb128> right
<pitti> I changed it to vbox17 (first not taken), works now
<seb128> ok thanks
<pitti> is update-manager in bzr?
<seb128> yes
 * pitti mutters about not having Vcs-Bzr:
<pitti> anyway, update-manager fails the empathy upgrade as well
<seb128> lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/update-manager/main/
<seb128> I did upload without changing bzr yesterday though
<seb128> but I think mvo merged
<seb128> I wanted to fix the crash but was not sure if bzr was in an upload state
<seb128> Ampelbein, should you include Xlib.h and pkg-config x11 for your changelog?
<seb128> change
<Laney> seb128: we can either sync the new lib
<Laney> or fix the dep
<seb128> Laney, want to have a look at fixing the dep now?
<seb128> we can look at syncing the lib but not before the alpha image now
<Laney> I cant
<Laney> just change the dep and fix the flickrnet patch
<Laney> thats what is needed, but I can't do it myself
<Laney> sorry
<seb128> Laney, what sort of change is required for the patch there?
<seb128> I can have a look
<seb128> would copying the previous version work?
<Laney> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-cli-apps/packages/f-spot.git;a=commitdiff;h=ec3ad97122b4e0d74b312d5b94660439b8e4ff74
<seb128> or does upstream require a newer version now?
<Laney> revert that one
<Laney> that
<Laney> they dont use any changed API it seems
<seb128> ok thanks
<pedro_> asac, could you have a look to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090903 later and tell me if everything is ok to you?
<bratsche> Amaranth: It works fine in metacity compositing.
<Amaranth> bratsche: well that helps somewhat
<bratsche> Amaranth: And it works fine on my nvidia desktop with compiz.. so it seems like it might be a texture size limit?
 * Amaranth goes back to trying to make it build
<Amaranth> bratsche: if that was the case you would not be able to run compiz at all
<Amaranth> or DRI, for that matter
<bratsche> Why?
<Amaranth> bratsche: if you mean size as in dimensions the max size restricts compiz as well
<Amaranth> and compiz has to draw things the size of your display resolution
<bratsche> Hmm, okay.
<kenvandine> pitti, ping
<Amaranth> bratsche: I think your xsplash autogen.sh is a bit...screwy
<kenvandine> pitti, are you still around?
<Amaranth> bratsche: it fails to find libtool.m4 and pkg.m4
<bratsche> Amaranth: Oh shit.. mt was saying the same thing earlier.
<Amaranth> it also seems to do way too much
<bratsche> I kind of lazily copied it from another project.. :/
 * Amaranth skips autogen.sh, runs autoreconf -i
<Amaranth> that worked :)
<Amaranth> bratsche: see what I mean about too much? :)
 * bratsche tries
<Amaranth> bratsche: so how do I test this thing without installing and logging out?
<bratsche> Amaranth: There is a file ./data/xsplash.conf that gets generated and should be installed to /etc/dbus-1/system.d
<bratsche> Once that is there you can run:
<bratsche> sudo -u gdm ./xsplash
<Amaranth> nope, configure sets it up to be run as root by default
<bratsche> Oh okay.. then just do sudo ./xsplash
<bratsche> Or you can set the user on the configure script.
<bratsche> ./configure --with-user=gdm
<Amaranth> bratsche: ok with `sudo ./src/xsplash -b images/bg_2560x1600.jpg -l images/logo_xtra_large.png  -t images/throbber_xtra-large.png` I see your bug
<bratsche> Amaranth: Turn on metacity compositing for a minute and you can see how it should look.
<Amaranth> I do with 1440x900 background too though
<bratsche> Yes, I stop seeing the bug with 1280x1024
<bratsche> My nvidia desktop never sees the bug with any of these images.
<Amaranth> whoa, much different with metacity
 * Amaranth goes digging
<Amaranth> ok so it's not fade screwing with you...
<Amaranth> fun bit I found that is completely unrelated: fading in from 0 to 1 will never work because you don't use the opacity variable in fade_frame_cb
<bratsche> Oh, oops.
<bratsche> Thanks. :)
 * bratsche commits and pushes
<seb128> Laney, did you try to build your f-spot update?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> why what's the problem?
<seb128> Laney, debian/f-spot/usr/libexec/gnome-screensaver: no such file or directory
<seb128> Laney, the mv in the rules seems to not be required
<Laney> huh
<Amaranth> "temporary_hack_for_initial_fade" worries me :P
<Laney> it really was, that was something i investigated with someone in here
<Laney> the screensaver was in the wrong place
<bratsche> I should rename it since it seems that it's not going away.
<Amaranth> Oh, wait, I'm not supposed to be doing a code review here ;)
<bratsche> heh.. no please, you're more than welcome to. :)
<seb128> Laney, weird
<Amaranth> bratsche: That's your "where did gnome-session go?" timeout, right? For when it fails to notify you the desktop is loaded
<bratsche> Amaranth: Yeah, that's the fallback.. if no signals have hit and told it to fade out, it happens here.
<bratsche> In master I increased the time to 15s now.
<Amaranth> bratsche: A whole animation framework just for the fade in/out is a bit much, no?
<bratsche> Amaranth: Fade, and also for drawing the throbber animation.. and possibly other stuff in the future.
<seb128> Laney, ah, I see
<Laney> maybe I forgot to push my last change or something
<bratsche> Amaranth: Karmic+1 will likely have an OS chooser in xsplash, and I've been using this timeline code to write more animated gtk widgets so it will possibly be used here.
<Amaranth> ah
<seb128> Laney, it uses gnome-screensaver.pc for the location
<seb128> Laney, and you don't build-depends on gnome-screensaver
<seb128> Laney, but i've it installed there
<Laney> oh I didn't know where it came from
<Laney> please forward the patch
<seb128> "if test "$have_gs_pkgconfig" = "yes" && test "x$gs_pc_prefix" = "x$gnome_screensaver_prefix"; then
<seb128> 	GNOME_SCREENSAVER_SAVERDIR=$gs_pc_saverdir
<seb128> elif test -d $gnome_screensaver_prefix/lib/gnome-screensaver; then
<seb128> 	GNOME_SCREENSAVER_SAVERDIR=$gnome_screensaver_prefix/lib/gnome-screensaver/gnome-screensaver
<seb128> else
<seb128> 	GNOME_SCREENSAVER_SAVERDIR=$gnome_screensaver_prefix/libexec/gnome-screensaver"
<Amaranth> bratsche: I'd say something is wrong with your images
<seb128> Laney, well, I'm not sure what to do yet
<Amaranth> bratsche: If I tell it to use /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png it works fine
<seb128> Laney, your version is correct but should build-conflict on gnome-screensaver
<Amaranth> and that's a pretty large image
<seb128> Laney, or you should build-depends on gnome-screensaver
<bratsche> Amaranth: That's kind of what I thought at first as well, although I'm not sure how to debug it yet.  These images work on the desktop machine though, which is what is confusing me right now.
<Laney> seb128: where does gnome-screensaver.pc install it to?
<Laney> the correct place?
<seb128> Laney, yes
<Laney> if so that is obviously a better solution
<Laney> patches welcome
<seb128> build-depends on gnome-screensaver?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> its difficult for me to do anything here
<Laney> (remove the mv/rm too)
<seb128> Laney, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=544204
<ubottu> Debian bug 544204 in f-spot "f-spot-screensaver not working" [Minor,Open]
<seb128> Laney, I'm sending a comment there about the build-depends
<Nafallo> seb128: la soleil or le?
<seb128> Nafallo, le
<Nafallo> seb128: ta :-)
 * Nafallo hugs seb128 
<seb128> np
 * seb128 hugs Nafallo
<Laney> seb128: yeah thats where i saw it first
<seb128> Laney, comment sent on the bug now
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> i might be able to push
<Laney> if i can get this vm working
<Laney> but 3g is not ideal
<Amaranth> hmm, a brand new 2560x1600 jpg image still does it
<pitti> good night everyone
<seb128> 'night pitti
<pitti> I'll do some kubuntu CD testing and then cd ~/bed/
<pitti> night seb128
 * didrocks is going to bed too, good night pitti and seb128
<seb128> 'night didrocks
<bratsche> Good night pitti and didrocks
<Amaranth> bratsche: why are you redirecting to the composite overlay window?
<seb128> asac, there?
<seb128> asac,
<seb128> $ pkg-config --cflags mozilla-nss
<seb128> %FULL_NSS_CFLAGS% -I/usr/include/nspr
<seb128> that seems buggy
<seb128> known issue?
<bratsche> Amaranth: Because xsplash starts before compiz, and then once compiz starts there is this ugly flicker.  This seems to solve it.
<Amaranth> bratsche: hrm
<asac> seb128: yes.
<asac> seb128: which package?
<bratsche> Amaranth: I know, it seems a little bit evil.  But I didn't know what else to do.  If you have better suggestions I'm open to them. :)
<seb128> asac, that breaks pidgin build do you know if there is any workaround?
<asac> usually we dont use mozilla-nss, but nss directly
<asac> seb128: pkg-config --cflags nss
<asac> let me file a bug
<seb128> asac, on pidgin or xulrunner?
<seb128> asac, pidgin does test things in order apparently
<asac> seb128: hmm
<seb128>                 if `$PKG_CONFIG --exists mozilla-nss`; then
<seb128>                         PKG_CHECK_MODULES(NSS, mozilla-nss, [
<seb128>                 elif `$PKG_CONFIG --exists nss`; then
<seb128>                         PKG_CHECK_MODULES(NSS, nss, [
<seb128>                 elif `$PKG_CONFIG --exists microb-engine-nss`; then
<seb128>                         PKG_CHECK_MODULES(NSS, microb-engine-nss, [
<seb128> I guess I can easily switch order
<asac> usually such configure scripts provide a --use-nss=... or something. does piding provide that?
<seb128> but that's still a bug
<asac> sure
<asac> seb128: do you depend on xulrunner-dev?
<asac> does piding need something else from xulrunner?
<seb128> hum no
<asac> otherwise it should work if you just build depend on libnss3-dev ... the mozilla-nss thing is shipped by xulrunner
<seb128> it build-depends on libnss3-dev
<seb128> the build issue is on my box
<asac> seb128: do you see that locally?
<asac> yeah
<seb128> it might build fine on a buildd
<asac> yep
<seb128> or a clean install config
<Amaranth> bratsche: hmm, seems to specifically happen to files over a certain size created by the gimp
<Amaranth> if I download a rather large wallpaper or something and have xsplash use it there is no problem
<bratsche> Amaranth: I believe mt said he made these in Photoshop.. but maybe I'm wrong.
<bratsche> Hmm.
<asac> seb128: bug 422829
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422829 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "mozilla-nss.pc is broken" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422829
<seb128> asac, thanks
<bratsche> Amaranth: This is a really weird bug ;)
<Amaranth> indeed
<seb128> asac, right using libnss seems to be working
<bratsche> gmail is down, everyone prepare for the apocalypse!
<asac> too bad ... all my bug mail is gone then :-P
<bratsche> hehe
 * asac not really sad about that ;)
<bratsche> Amaranth: Intel hates GIMP :)
<Amaranth> bratsche: it gets even more hilarious
<bratsche> Tell me.
<Amaranth> bratsche: I added the 2560x1600 image to fspot, told it to desaturate it (so it would modify it) and that version works fine
<bratsche> Did you try to desaturate it in GIMP?
<Amaranth> bratsche: yeah, it still fails
<Amaranth> bratsche: perhaps there is some metadata in the file that screw with it that fspot strips out
<Amaranth> I know there is a color profile but that doesn't seem to make a difference
<bratsche> Yeah.
<bratsche> The same color profile is on the smaller ones as well.
<bratsche> Okay, this is interesting.
<bratsche> I'll try to find another image editor that is unaware of the metadata.
<Amaranth> bratsche: no luck, `jhead -purejpg bg_2560x1600.jpg` stripped all the metadata from the image but it still doesn't fade
 * Amaranth wonders wtf is going on
<bratsche> I tried storing it as a .bmp as well, and that didn't help.
<Amaranth> and doing a "Straighten" in fspot doesn't fix it
<Amaranth> so it has to make an actual change to the file for it to work
<Amaranth> maybe is has to be a desaturate as well, tweaking the color temp a little in fspot didn't fix it
 * Amaranth boggles
 * bratsche hates on Intel, just to have someone to hate on
<bratsche> :)
<pitti> asac: hm, why does n-m icon suddenly look like a pacman ghost?
<asac> pitti: i am not using the default theme atm ;) ... i dont see a ghose. let me switch to human
<pitti> Riddell: so, my USB 3G stick doesn't really work with KnetworkManager, I'm afraid; it recognized the stick, then asks me for all the data (it doesn't use mobile-broadband-provider-info), I picked that from m-b-p-i's XML file, but it still doesn't connect
<pitti> and unhelpfully /var/log/dameon.log seems very quiet unfortunately
 * asac confused that there is now human + human-clearlooks + _humanity_ (havent seen that before iirc)
<asac> hmm
<asac> still the two monitors for me
<asac> pitti: wifi/wired or ?
<pitti> asac: wired
<pitti> ooh
<pitti> perhaps that should symbolize an rj45 jack
<pitti> but it still looks much more like a pacman ghost
<pitti> asac: I get it on a fresh user profile, too, so I'm reasonably sure that it's not just a weird gconf setting of mine
<asac> pitti: odd. i dont see it. when did it start? just now?
<pitti> and on today's desktop CD
<pitti> asac: todayish
<seb128> I don't get the issue but I'm on wireless
<asac> hmm /me updated this morning
 * asac upgrades again
<seb128> that's probably an icon theme issue
<pitti> I think dholbach sponsored a theme package today
<asac> human-icon-theme human-theme
<asac> is in the list
<asac> so lets see
<asac> takes a bit
<asac> getting a bunch of daily -dbg packages
<asac> ok 8 minutes i guess ... will be back then
<pitti> window decoration bars also have a new icon in the top left corner
<pitti> I get a round dot instead of the app icon
 * asac reconsiders and just installs the theme bits
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> i have it
<pitti> human-icon-theme (0.34) karmic; urgency=low
<pitti>  -- Kenneth Wimer <kwwii@ubuntu.com>  Tue, 01 Sep 2009 06:46:21 +0200
<asac> its _HUGE_
 * asac takes a screen
<pitti> asac: the package, or the icon?
<asac> the icon
<pitti> I bet it's h-i-t from above
<pitti> asac: yes, and scary
 * pitti quickly moves to a super-pill and swallows the monster
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/human_wired_icon_in_panel.png
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/new_human_network_icons_conneditor.png
<asac> mobile broadband is definitly a regression too ;)
<asac> wireless?
<asac> looks wrong i guess
<asac> awe: did we get the new icons for the applet yet=?
<awe> no
<awe> we may have one slight hitch...
<asac> awe: that is?
<awe> i think the column in the menu that the lock shows up in, may also have another icon... that looks like two arrow.   eg.  <->
<awe> not sure if that's for adhoc or not.
<awe> ...but it would predicate us having to do three versions of each signal strength icon
<asac> any hints to the code?
<asac> awe: no. we overlay it on the fly
<asac> or isnt that what you mean?
<asac> awe: check how we overlay the vpn lock over the try icon for instance
<asac> tray icon
<asac> (sorry)
<awe> so the new icons we wanted were versions of each signal strength icon, with small lock symbols to the upper left.  if that can be done w/an overlay cool
<asac> we only want the icon we want to overlay
<awe> but we also know need to consider this <-> icon
<asac> the icon should look good for all signal strength
<asac> but we only need the lock and whatever icon you discovered ;)
<awe> correct
<asac> awe: where in the code is that icon?
<asac> where on disc is it?
<awe> i haven't looked...
<awe> lemme check
<asac> how did you find out?
<asac> ok
<awe> i saw it...
<awe> displayed next to a network
<awe> the only thing i figured it could be, was for adhoc
<asac> lets check the code
<awe> fyi, i checked out maemo on the 810 recently, and they use locks with one ( WEP ) or two ( WPA ) keyholes.  ;)
<asac> maybe there are even more icons used
<asac> not sure if that is something we can do on a tiny overlay icon ;)
<awe> right, in which case we just replace progress bars with sig str icons
<awe> still will look much better IMHOP
<asac> i think its ok to use the same. maybe we can make the wep icon silver and the wpa one gold ;)
<awe> lol
<asac> actually feels like not so bad idea ;)
<asac> yes
<asac> just do what was planned for now
<awe> honestly, i've *never* met anyone who cared...
<asac> if we dont get a good lock from design team just use the vpn one for now
<asac> the vpn upstream one
<asac> do it as a proper upstream patch that ships that icon under a new name
<asac> so we can replace it in case we get something better
<awe> so what's the current "secure" icon supposed to be anyways?
<awe> it looks a bit like a bell
<asac> awe: dont ask me. we should just drop it ;)
<asac> i think its supposed to be a "thick signal wave" ;)
<asac> at least thats how it looks to me
<asac> or actually
<asac> i think its a shield ;)
<asac> the pristine upstream icon looks more like a shield
<awe> yea, sure...
<asac> than what we have in human (i think)
<asac> but maybe we just use upstream everywhere ;)
<asac> just remove it
<awe> ok.  i'll spend time this evening going over it, and will send you a status email to let you know how things look.  we can ping kwii in the morning too
<asac> yes. i think its ok to just send a reminder mail though
<asac> he probably has plenty of stuff to do and we have a lock icon we can overlay to begin with
<awe> ok.  unless we need the <-> icon too, then we can't use the overlay approach
<awe> let me find out what is... i'll spell out the possibilities, and also send kwii an email this evening...
<awe> can the libgeoclue MIR wait till tomorrow, or does that need to be done today?
<asac> awe: i borwsed through all icons in -gnome package
<asac> there is nothing like <->
<asac> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps/nm-adhoc.png
<asac> thats ad hoc
<asac> i think its displayed next to the signal strength, yes.
<asac> i think we shouldnt block the implementation on that
<awe> do the nm icons vary per theme?
<davmor2> asac: you got the back and forward arrows for browsers ;)
<asac> awe: i think for now assume that we want to keep displaying the adhoc icon on the left of the signal strength
<asac> maybe we will align that next to the name or move to overlay
<awe> ok
<Amaranth> ok, as of the next upload of compiz it will not let you disable certain plugins considered essential to have a working window manager
<awe> asac: did you talk to pitti re: uploading the latest nm snapshots?
<asac> davmor2: yeah ... i reduce them to 8px size and then they probably are as comprehensible as we want them
<Amaranth> so if you click the wrong thing or something screws up your configuration it won't matter
<asac> awe: he would be ok with that. but i thought it would be ok to wait two more days ;)
<asac> e.g. he didnt express a special interest to get the polkit1 stuff in on CD
<awe> asac: that's probably the best bet.  just wanted to know if I can defer the MIR & modemmanager work till tomorrow.  I'd like to spend some time on the menu
<asac> awe: its ok. what work is due on modemmanager?
<asac> jsut new snapshot? that certainly can wait a bit
<awe> asac: loic wanted us to clean some stuff up in the MIR.  we might also want to bump to the latest snapshot with the other packages ( nm, -applet )
<bratsche> Amaranth: How about just compiling those into compiz so they're not even plugins?
<Amaranth> bratsche: *cough*
<Amaranth> bratsche: Supposedly the C++ rewrite will gain that feature at some point
<bratsche> Amaranth: That would be really nice.  I haven't done any profiling to back this up, but I can't imagine that keeping everything pluginified is helping the startup time.
<Amaranth> bratsche: Startup time is almost certainly finding the plugins, finding the xml files for the plugins, and parsing the XML files
<Amaranth> The XML parser uses DOM
<bratsche> Bummer.
<bratsche> Still, fewer plugins is less the find and parse right? ;)
<Amaranth> bratsche: sure but unless 0.9 is released in time to get through a couple 0.9.x or even an 0.10 release for karmic+1 I'm going to look into protobuf support in compiz for loading plugin metadata
<Amaranth> ccsm and the ccp plugin already use it and it helps a lot
<bratsche> What is protobuf?
<Amaranth> that's another stupid thing, compiz has to load all the metadata for the plugins then ccp (which is itself a plugin) has to read all the metadata for the plugins
<Amaranth> bratsche: google format for efficient storage/transmission/parsing of data where XML is used now
<bratsche> Oh, cool.
<Amaranth> something like binary XML, I guess
<bratsche> And what is ccp? :)
<Amaranth> more limited though
<Amaranth> ccp is the compiz plugin that handles configuration
<bratsche> Okay.
<Amaranth> compiz loads the ccp plugin, the ccp plugin then tells compiz what other plugins to load and what their settings should be
<Amaranth> Compiz Configuration Plugin
<statik> hi, we have a merge proposal which fixes two karmic alpha5 blockers: james_w suggested I ping him to have someone look at it when it was ready, but I thought I should mention it here as pitti was also expecting it.  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu/karmic/desktopcouch/spb/+merge/11017
<statik> kenvandine, rickspencer3: ^ I know you guys were anxiously waiting on that merge proposal also
<rickspencer3> statik, thanks
<rickspencer3> I'll ping kenvandine
<statik> rickspencer3, ok. it just needs a main sponsor to merge to lp:ubuntu/desktopcouch, we changed over to using sourcepackage branches per the nice tutorial from james_w this morning
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> statik, problem is our team isn't used to using merge proposals yet :)
<statik> thats ok, james_w said he would sponsor since he is familiar with merge proposals and spb. just wanted you guys to know it was there and ready. if anything needs to be changed just leave a comment in the merge proposal and chad or I will fix it
<statik> kenvandine, i made sure we pulled the last change you had in the old packaging branch including the changelog entry, and updated the Vcs-Bzr headers
<kenvandine> ok
<statik> and james_w explained how we sync back up if a core-dev ever needs to upload directly without going through a merge proposal
<statik> so it all seems relatively sane
<TheMuso> Morning robert_ancell, rickspencer3.
<robert_ancell> Hey TheMuso
<rickspencer3> hi TheMuso and robert_ancell
<rickspencer3> I haven't had a chance to update the meeting wiki yet
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-02
<rickspencer3> but I can hit the highlights for you guys right now
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, TheMuso anything to add to the agenda?
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-09-01
<TheMuso> No
<robert_ancell> no
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so there were no actions from last week, as last week just focused on FF revue
<rickspencer3> ken added the partner update to the wiki
<rickspencer3> so you can see that there
<TheMuso> ok
<rickspencer3> looks like the dekstopcouch fix is available
<rickspencer3> also, I was pushing to have xsplash latest and greatest uploaded for tomorrow, but there's a bug holding that up
<rickspencer3> so in terms of X
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, this is the 100% bug
<robert_ancell> k
<rickspencer3> it is believed to be fixed, and a patch added to the kernel today
<rickspencer3> and also upstream in the kernel
<rickspencer3> bryce believes this will resolve some other bugs as well
<rickspencer3> bryce recommends proceeding with mesa 7.6
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, we discussed pulseaudio as well
<rickspencer3> last week, my audio went all to heck
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: How so?
<rickspencer3> this was bad news for me, as it seemed to be getting better and better
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, it was crashing in a loop every 30 seconds or so
<rickspencer3> did not work with Firefox
<rickspencer3> pedro went through the bugs and did *not* see an increase in incoming reports last week
<TheMuso> right
<rickspencer3> furthermore, I did an dist-upgrade today, and audio works perfectly for me again
<TheMuso> Maybe due to new packages from the PPA, that is if you tested them.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, nope
<rickspencer3> just stock dist-upgrade
<rickspencer3> which came with a new kernel
<rickspencer3> so, who knows
<TheMuso> ok
<TheMuso> anyway users are reporting crasher bugs, and Daniel is updating the PPA with snapshots, and also looking into those crashes.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, is there an increase, do you think?
 * TheMuso is really starting to get pissed off that he can't currently use pulse day to day, and hopes to resolve that in the next couple of weeks with speech and audio debugging.
<rickspencer3> ah
<TheMuso> No, I don't think so.
<rickspencer3> ok, pedro mentioned that were some specific crashers
<TheMuso> Yeah and I wouldn't be surprised if its to do with some CPU SSE optimization code that pulse now has in it.
<TheMuso> I need to talk to Daniel, but I have half a mind to turn those off for now.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, we should do that in an organized manner .. to work with users to specifically test if that fixes their crashes
<TheMuso> Right.
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so Kubuntu has some good stuff to report
<rickspencer3> I'd have to scroll up to get it, though
<rickspencer3> most importantly, note that the Kubuntu netbook version is getting quite mature
<rickspencer3> if you have a netbook, please test it out
<rickspencer3> finally, note that our burn down chart is looking quite good
<TheMuso> If KDE had deacent accessibility, I'd check it out anyway. :)
<rickspencer3> we are close to the trend line, and perhaps asac will set some items to "DONE"
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, ok
<rickspencer3> even 4.3 is not accessible?
<TheMuso> No
<rickspencer3> :(
<rickspencer3> this concerns me greatly
<TheMuso> Still requires at-spi/dbus integration from KDE side.
<rickspencer3> oh my
<TheMuso> It will be a good 12 months at least.
<rickspencer3> mm
<rickspencer3> ok, so that was the meeting in a nutshell
<TheMuso> Can't do much about it at a distro level atm
<TheMuso> ok cool
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, TheMuso any questions, thoughts?
<TheMuso> no, other than what I mentioned re pulse.
<robert_ancell> bring on the release :)
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, ok
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, it'll be here before you know it
<rickspencer3> alpha 5 should be built tomorrow
<TheMuso> Damn right.
<rickspencer3> then UI freeze is just next week
<rickspencer3> ok guys
<rickspencer3> I need to go take a call, then another call :)
<rickspencer3> I'll strive to get the meeting documented on the wiki tonight, but no promises ;)
<rickspencer3> ya' know where to find me
 * bryce waves
<TheMuso> yep
 * TheMuso has plenty more debugging to do. :)
 * Amaranth can't wait for the 0.8.3 compiz snapshots to get uploaded to karmic
<Amaranth> the 3 bugs marked as High against compiz are all fixed by it
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, sweet
<james_w> has anyone else seen a hang while running "xulrunner-1.9.1 --gre-version"?
<james_w> in xulrunner's postinst
<james_w> reproducible in my build chroot
<Amaranth> so, based on these meeting notes, is it safe to say pitti is a machine and/or does not sleep? :)
<james_w> too late to debug now though
<Amaranth> james_w: doesn't hang here and I've not seen it do so during upgrades
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, yes, pitti worked about 14 hours a day last week, for each day!
<statik> hey james_w, I haven't seen that hang myself, though I have seen hangs when the couchdb js driver links against the wrong version of xulrunner
<didrocks> good morning o/
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> statik: good morning
<pitti> statik: seems the merge was done, the proposal is closed
<pitti> statik: I'll sponsor this
<pitti> rickspencer3-afk, Amaranth: don't expect me to sustain that :)
<pitti> statik: ah, james_w already sponsored
<rugby471> mvo:  good morning
<mvo> hey rugby471
<rugby471> mvo: I will be away from 11:30 till 5, however after that I am sure I could do some work on software-store :-)
<mvo> rugby471: cool, I will be there at 5pm :)
<rugby471> hehe
<rugby471> mvo: I am also doing a little bit of work making tuxpaint pretty
<rugby471> it is a great little program
<rugby471> but the butttons for it are very ugly :-(
<rugby471> Laney: thanks for uploading the new f-spot :-)
<lool> robert_ancell: You about?
<robert_ancell> lool, yup
<lool> robert_ancell: We're trying to get rid of brasero in UNR
<lool> rhythmbox recommends it
<lool> sorry rhythmbox depends on libbrasero-media0 which recommends it
<robert_ancell> lool, ah, so it should be suggests then?
<lool> StevenK and I were looking into either splitting the rhythmbox plugin out (/usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins/cd-recorder/libcd-recorder.so) or dropping the dep
<lool> robert_ancell: Yeah but I'm not sure
<lool> robert_ancell: Does it break anything if you have rhythmbox without brasero?
<lool> Should we rather split the plugin out?
<lool> robert_ancell: Also there's a conflicts on nautilus-cd-burner in libbrasero which I dont quite understand
<lool> It was added when brasero was made the default but I'm not sure it was needed
<lool> robert_ancell: I checked in Debian and there's no recommends/conflicts there
<robert_ancell> lool, I don't know for sure but I expect it can would be OK.
<lool> robert_ancell: Ok
<robert_ancell> seb128 will know it better than I do
<lool> robert_ancell: What's with sound-juicer?  Should we ensure it pulls brasero afterwards or is it ok if we allow installation without brasero?  (just libbrasero-media0 installed)
<robert_ancell> I don't see why a library needs to recommend an application though - that doesn't seem to make sense
<lool> robert_ancell: ok will check with seb128 thanks
<lool> Joss added a conflict on n-c-b too, but on the brasero package which makes more sense to me
<seb128> hello there
<pitti> hey seb128, bonjour!
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> guten tag!
<rugby471> seb128: thanks for uploading the new f-spot, just fixed two papercuts :-)
<seb128> rugby471, you're welcome, good
<lool> Hey seb128, would love to grab you once you've processed your morning pings   :)
<lool> I'd like to discuss the libbrasero-media0 recommends on brasero
<seb128> I don't think I ever touched that package and I've no strong opinion about that
<seb128> ie feel free to change it to suggests or drop it
<lool> seb128: Ok there are two ways to change it
<lool> seb128: Currently one RB plugin links to libbraseromedia and sound-juicer too
<seb128> which means those applications should recommends the software?
<lool> I wonder whether brasero is really needed when you call into libbraseromedia or whether it's ok if it's not installed
<seb128> I don't know that requires testing
<lool> seb128: Exactly so either I split the RB out in a new package which desktop pulls but not unr
<seb128> I guess upstream didn't consider the case where distro where splitting the binaries
<lool> Or I just make brasero a suggests
<seb128> ie it's likely listing the feature if built with the lib
<seb128> I would do a suggests
<seb128> and rely on ubuntu-desktop installing it
<lool> Ok; the reason I ask is mostly for sound-juicer since it's not seeded I wanted to make sure it pulls proper deps
<lool> seb128: Is it ok to push brasero nowish?  (freeze etc.)
<seb128> ask slangasek I would say ;-)
<lool> Eh ok  :)
<seb128> I expect it will be better to wait after freeze if that's not something you need on alpha builds
<lool> I'll check whether we're oversize
<lool> No it's ok
<lool> seb128: on f-spot:   * debian/control, debian/rules: - use a gnome-screensaver build-depends rather than a rules workaround
<lool> seb128: Is there a way I could help avoid this bdep?
<lool> (gnome-screensaver is a bit heavy to pull here and a build just failed because it wasnt installable; I'd love to avoid the bdep if that's possible)
<lool> Hmm it seems f-spot isnt in git for Ubuntu
<seb128> lool, no, it's in sync usually I don't bother creating a vcs for a fake sync
<lool> I think update-maintainer should strip Vcs stuff
<seb128> lool, yes, you can undo the build depends on add the rules hack which is in debian back
<seb128> and build-conflicts on gnome-screensaver
<seb128> or work on a proper configure patch to have a configure option
<lool> that's what I had in mind
<seb128> it's just that it uses gnome-screensaver.pc right now to get the dir
<rugby471> lool: I am surprised brasero has been on UNR for this long, since I haven't seen a netbook with a DVD/RW drive yet :-)
<lool> seb128: so the issue is libexec verus lib?
<lool> rugby471: Some people run UNR on laptops though
<lool> rugby471: And you might have an USB burner
<seb128> the issue is to know where gnome-screensaver is installed
<lool> But my opinion was overruled a long time ago on keeping brasero  :)
<rugby471> lool: oh really? I didn't realise it was that popular on non-netbooks..
<lool> seb128: Ok
<seb128> the easiest way is to use gnome-screensaver.pc for that
<rugby471> lool: anyway I'll let you continue :-)
<pitti> I'm off for some two hours for some errands
<seb128> pitti, see you!
<lool> seb128: there's a --with-gnome-screensaver=PREFIX though
<seb128> lool, oh, it's possible, I didn't look at that, the build broke there because the debian hack was moving things from libexec to lib but it was already in lib there
<lool> Ok
<lool> I'll pbuild this stuff and see if it changes the contents
<seb128> the reason is that the debian hack assumed that the wrong dir was used because it didn't build-depends on gnome-screensaver
<seb128> I'm fine using the configure flag too
<lool> Yeah will prepare a debdiff doing that for after A5
<seb128> lool, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=544204 for the record
<ubottu> Debian bug 544204 in f-spot "f-spot-screensaver not working" [Minor,Open]
<lool> thanks
<Laney> it's only a build-depends isn't it?
<lool> It's a heavy one
<Laney> you mean it takes a long time on the buildds?
<lool> It increases the risk that the build-deps break the build and is more painful to build too
<lool> inter apps build-deps are just causing trouble, they raise the requirements a lot
<lool> It makes the build-deps graph much heavier than pure libs bdeps
<mac_v> rugby471: are the bugs really fixed! did you check?
<Laney> alright I don't really mind
<Laney> but if you want to sort out a patch
<lool> Laney: I started looking into it because f-spot failed to build on armel due to g-s being uninstallable; it raised my eyebrows that g-s was used as a bdep
<lool> Laney: Oh sure
<rugby471> mac_v: yup, the f-spot ones are
<lool> Laney: I'm still updating my pbuilder right now to give it a try
<Laney> ok
<mac_v> rugby471: the app icons? i dont see it fixed
<Laney> you can apply it straight in git
<seb128> mvo, hey
<Laney> if you have access
<rugby471> mac_v: the app icons?
<seb128> mvo, do you think we could try to filter bug #423024 out
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423024 in gnome-applets "package gnome-applets-data 2.26.0-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423024
<seb128> mvo, the "corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive" ones are usually not packages errrors
<seb128> errors
<mac_v> rugby471: yes , the icons dont show up for the first context menu item.
<lool> Laney: You want a patch against Debian's git or against the Ubuntu package?
<Laney> Debian please
<lool> k
<Laney> we havent uploaded it there yet
<rugby471> mac_v: ah that one, I was going through the paper cuts this morning and launchpad said it has been fixed in the package so I simply marked it fixed in the papercuts project
<Laney> can you put it on the bug report?
<lool> Yeha I saw it was the last commit and tagged pending
<lool> Laney: sure
<Laney> thanks
<rugby471> mac_v: this may have something to do with gnome not allowing icons in buttons/menu items etc.
<mac_v> rugby471: pls dont do that! , check and then change :(
<rugby471> sorry :-(
<rugby471> mac_v: if it hasn't been fixed, then it should have been unmarked in the package
<rugby471> mac_v: I was simply copying over that status to the parcuts project, however next time I shall test :-)
<mac_v> rugby471: ;)
<mac_v> rugby471: are you on karmic?
<rugby471> mac_v: nope but I have a karmic virtual machine
<mac_v> rugby471: could you check this on the VM? the first option does not show the icon... or maybe it is a bug in my etup
<mac_v> setup*
<rugby471> mac_v: sure
<rugby471> mac_v: when you say the first option, could you do a screenshot?
<mac_v> rugby471: you can take a screenshot of a context menu in an install ;)
<mac_v> in vm you can ;p
<rugby471> fine :-)
<mvo> seb128: let me have a look (sorry, busy, busy, busy with app-center)
<seb128> mvo, no problem ;-)
<mac_v> rugby471: first option i mean the > Open with APPNAME ,the default option which opens the item on double click, above the separator
<rugby471> mac_v: http://imagebin.org/62106
<rugby471> yup I think the first application not having an icon is becuase of the gnome thing
<mac_v> so its not fixed properly!
<rugby471> mac_v: about the ~/Downloads papercut I appreciate what you are saying, however the original papercut was to fix the downloads location, that has been fixed, that is why I closed the bug. I think it is best to consult with David Siegel
<rugby471> mac_v: yup it is a regression
<rugby471> mac_v: wait what is the bug number of the menu item one?
<mac_v> rugby471: i'm part of the papercuts team ;p
<seb128> what are the discussions about there?
<rugby471> yup but I was talking to him and he mentioned about bugs like that, where we need to fix the original request and then mark as fixed
<seb128> seems you guy list several issues in one bug
<mac_v> seb128: > Bug #387796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387796 in nautilus "Display application icons for "Open With" entries in the context-menu" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387796
<seb128> that leads to such issues
<seb128> mac_v, that bug is fixed
<mac_v> seb128: i got confused, wait
<rugby471> seb128: the first issue, about XDG Downloads needing to be mapped to ~/Downloads is done
<rugby471> seb128: the concern is now, that the Downloads directory needs ot be bookmarked in gnome
<seb128> "bookmarked"?
<rugby471> however that pushes the bookmarks in the Gnome panel menu into a seperate menu
<rugby471> (XDG bookmarks in the nautilus sidebar)
<rugby471> so there are really 3 issues
<rugby471> XDG Downloads needs to be ~/Downloads - done
<rugby471> should ~/Downloads be bookmarked?
<seb128> bookmarked in the gtk sense?
<seb128> ie added to .gtk-bookmarks?
<rugby471> the gnome-panel bookmarks list limit needs to be bumped up/other bookmarks such as Ubuntu One need to be deleted
<rugby471> yup
<rugby471> seb128: sorry not xdg, gtk bookmarks :-)
<mac_v> rugby471: seb128: when a bug get filed , the OP does not realize the seideffects of what he is proposing , so the bug affects other projects also , hence it spans over 2/3 projects
<rugby471> yup
<seb128> mac_v, that's fine so you should have 2-3 taks
<seb128> tasks
<rugby471> however the bug is crowded with three seperate discussins
<rugby471> yup
<mac_v> seb128: pitti had the panel bookmark bug assined it to you
<mac_v> assigned
<seb128> mac_v, well I did sponsor the xdg-user-dirs change to make Download be the desktop by default
<seb128> which was what the bug was about
<mac_v> If the downloads are simply sent to the downloads folder , this makes it harder ,than earlier, to access the downoads. , hence needs a bookmark
<mac_v> downloads*
<seb128> mac_v, well, step 1 would be to a have clear bug summaries
<rugby471> seb128: you guys are both correct, mac_v is concerned about a regression becuase of the original bug however seb128 is correct in that they should be filed as seperate bugs
<chrisccoulson> rugby471 - i was going to work on a change for the places menu that dynamically adjusted the maximum number of items based on vertical screen size, and only collapsed the least used entries in to a submenu when there are too many items, but i never got round to starting it :(
<mac_v> seb128: i agree , on the summaries part :)
<chrisccoulson> (i assume that's what you were talking about)
<seb128> mac_v, the summary says
<seb128> "This folder should be the default download location for firefox and this folder should be bookmarked in nautilus by xdg-user-dirs-gtk (like Music,Videos,Pictures and Documents)."
<rugby471> chrisccoulson: yup, that sounds cool, however if you don't get round to it don't worry, we can just do an arbitary limit
<seb128> and it's the default now
<seb128> and in the xdg folders list
<mac_v> seb128: the OP did not realize the sideffects of what he is proposing , so should th summary be changed?
<chrisccoulson> rugby471 - yeah, it would be nice to get round to doing it but i don't have much time at the moment. i should book some more time off work to work on it really ;)
<seb128> mac_v, I would expect your teams to figure that sort of things and set a clear summary of changes required before setting it as hundredpapercut to fix for us
<rugby471> chrisccoulson: not enough time, that is always the problem :-)
<seb128> mac_v, I would expect your teams to figure that sort of things and set a clear summary of changes required before setting it as hundredpapercut to fix for us otherwise you get such issues
<mac_v> seb128: actually we were discussing about the bug status *only* in papercuts , not the xdg
<seb128> mac_v, ok, I will stay away from this discussion then ;-)
<rugby471> seb128: hehe
<seb128> mac_v, but for the record I would have closed it too because what the summary requires has been changed
<mac_v> seb128: you are true. about the goals :)
<rugby471> seb128: what is the status on the icons in buttons etc. in gnome in ubuntu?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - any ideas what we can do about bug 422568? the original issue reported by c_korn was due to version skew between gnome-panel and gnome-panel-data, but it seems like there is a real issue after upgrading too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422568 in gnome-panel "could not find glade file '/usr/share/gnome-panel/glade/clock.glade'" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422568
<rugby471> seb128: some papercuts have been fixed but then regressed becuase of this, are we going to have icons or not?
<seb128> rugby471, we changed that as GNOME did a month ago to not display icons by default
<rugby471> ok
<mac_v> seb128: > Bug #387796 the nautilus app icon bug has a side effect , the first option[the default choice ] is not showing an icon
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387796 in nautilus "Display application icons for "Open With" entries in the context-menu" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387796
<rugby471> seb128: so what do we do with those bugs?
<rugby471> mark them won't fix?
<seb128> mac_v, that's a new bug, open a nautilus bug about this
<mac_v> seb128: oh ok
<rugby471> kl
<seb128> rugby471, that's still an user setting, the bugs are still true for those enabling icons no?
<rugby471> sorry I don't know
<rugby471> for example
<rugby471> there was papaercut saying that the close icon in firefox looked weird
<rugby471> it was fixed
<rugby471> but then the icons thing form gnome came in
<rugby471> so what do we do with the bug becuase now there is no icon
<rugby471> form > from, becuase > because
<mac_v> seb128: the xdg bug , shouldnt the ~/Downloads be listed in the side pane?
<mac_v> or is it just creation of a ~/Downloads folder?
<seb128> I need to check
<seb128> bookmarks are only created on the first login
<seb128> ie need to try with a stock user
<seb128> they are not going to change for users who customized their settings
<seb128> because there is no way to know if the user deleted the bookmark or never got it
<mac_v> oh! , then again a separate bug!
<seb128> and you don't want to keep adding a bookmark the user deleted
<rugby471> hehe
<seb128> no, a feature
<mac_v> the ~/Downloads wont be show for users upgrading :(
<mac_v> shown*
<rugby471> mac_v: yup that is how we have to do it
<rugby471> mac_v: same with the f-spot XDG_PICTURE_DIR/Photos bug
<mac_v> how do we fix it? a single bug for both?
<rugby471> otherwise you get loads of breakages/annoyance from users that have ahd their settings changed
<mac_v> seb128: cant it be done like the indicator applet? only add folders on first run?
<seb128> mac_v, I would say it's not really a bug
<rugby471> anyway I need to do some work after that discussion :-)
<seb128> mac_v, I guess we could try something like that
<seb128> I'm not a big fan to keep adding such wrapper to the session
<seb128> for one thing we have no way to drop it
<seb128> so this code has to run at every login until end of time
<seb128> just to check that there is nothing to do and exit
<seb128> but still it's an useless application listed in the startup list
<seb128> it takes login time
<seb128> etc
<mac_v> oh :( , cant it be removed? after first run?
<seb128> we could probably figure something
<seb128> but you keep asking for thing we don't do now
<seb128> and everybody is already overworked
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<mac_v> rugby471|hmwork: wanna do that^?
<seb128> I would rather us to try to address this issue for good as some point
<seb128> it making the upgrade tool do such changes or something
<mac_v> oh ok
<seb128> it -> ie
<rugby471|hmwork> hehe I'll let someone else :-)
<mac_v> seb128: upgrade tool would be nice
<mac_v> :)
<seb128> mac_v, we have some hundred thousand items of would be nice things to do ;-)
<mac_v> true ;)
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<seb128> didrocks, did you start on the gobject-introspection update?
<didrocks> hey seb128
<didrocks> seb128: yes, it should be ok this evening
<rugby471|hmwork> didrocks: great session yesterday, I didn't realise it was e
<rugby471|hmwork> easier to update a package that I though
<rugby471|hmwork> t
<didrocks> rugby471|hmwork: thanks :)
 * rugby471|hmwork "Stupid enter key.."
<seb128> didrocks, hum ok
<seb128> I have to find something else to do then
<seb128> I started on upgrading gnome-shell but it's blocked on that
<seb128> didrocks, how was your udw session yesterday?
<didrocks> seb128: sorry to remove your work :)
<seb128> heh
<didrocks> seb128: great thanks, a lot of questions and interested people :)
<seb128> didrocks, it doesn't remove my work, it blocks my work, that's different ;-)
<seb128> ie I want to update gnome-shell but I need the new gobject first
<seb128> nice
<debfx> seb128: what symbols did I wrongly add to the libpurple symbols file?
<didrocks> seb128: if you want, I can finish the job now, but not sure that I can test it extensively before this evening
<seb128> debfx, let me look again, but wc -l says about 300 of those
<seb128> didrocks, who cares about testing? ;-)
<seb128> nothing uses it out of gnome-shell and I will test it there
<debfx> seb128: compared to what?
<seb128> debfx, compared to 2.6.1-2 from debian
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I'll finish during lunch so :-)
<debfx> that's because ubuntu also includes the libgnt symbols
<Laney> bah
<Laney> LP no longer shows changelogs up front on package pages
<seb128> debfx, is there any reason why it does?
<seb128> Laney, what do you mean?
<Laney> I have to expand some stuff now to see changelogs
<Laney> eg https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot
<seb128> debfx, your .symbols has " g_hash_table_duplicate@Base 1:2.6.1" for example
<seb128> debfx, and that's not a libpurple symbol
<seb128> Laney, use "view full changelog" in the sidebar
<Laney> right
<debfx> seb128: g_hash_table_duplicate is a libgnt symbol http://developer.pidgin.im/doxygen/dev/html/gntutils_8h.html#1a59e8b19bfca4c11339aaa672adc256
<seb128> debfx, right, not a libpurple one
<seb128> debfx, I think we should follow debian and just list libpurple symbols there
<debfx> seb128: yeah I'm not really sure why libgnt has been added to the libpurple symbols file
<seb128> that's the same version than debian
<seb128> let's just follow their lead and add the epoch
<seb128> that should be good enough
<seb128> do you want to do the change or should I do it?
<seb128> otherwise your update is good to upload I think
<seb128> good work!
<debfx> i'll change it, thanks
<debfx> the libgnt in libpurple symbols file change originally comes from debian (2.5.4-1)
<debfx> looks like debian reverted it later, but ubuntu didn't
<seb128> right
<seb128> oh, you can also drop the replaces changes if you want btw
<seb128> ie adding the epoch there
<seb128> the version was before hardy
<seb128> that would lower the delta a bit
<debfx> seb128: ok, what do you think about the pidgin-encryption breakage?
<seb128> debfx, that somebody should look at it but that it should not stop the pidgin upgrade for it
<mat_t> seb128: hey
<mat_t> seb128: is pitti around today?
<seb128> mat_t, hello, yes but he ran away for some errand
<seb128> mat_t, he should be back within an hour I think
<mat_t> seb128: ok, thx!
<seb128> you're welcome
<didrocks> seb128: we still don't want to ship libgirepository-everything-1.0.so.1 (library for testing bindings for completeness)?
<seb128> didrocks, what is debian doing?
<seb128> didrocks, I would say sync on what debian is doing
<didrocks> seb128: last time I checked, they didn't ship it, checking again now
<didrocks> no, they still don't ship it. I'm looking now if we can sync
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> seb128: we have additional conflicts/replaces (all "internals" to karmic cycle). What's the policy on that, do we drop it considering everyone has the former package version upgraded, do we want for the release to remove it, do we always keep this diff?
<seb128> didrocks, we can drop those we only keep those for a few days in a unstable cycle usually
<seb128> ie people tracking unstable version should update regularly
<didrocks> ok, perfect so, I'll add for a sync request :)
<seb128> don't bother
<seb128> just tell me I can do the sync now
<didrocks> seb128: final double checking :)
<didrocks> (I just need to clarify one conflict)
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: the dynamic panel bookmarks? will there be any chance of you working on it before karmic release?
<didrocks> seb128: that's ok, you can sync :)
<seb128> didrocks, gobject-introspection?
<didrocks> seb128: yes, sorry, I was speaking about gobject-introspection
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - not sure yet. i would need to have a look at the existing code again to get a feel for how long it would take to do, but i can't guarantee that i would get it finished in time for karmic
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: ok , if you are not able to fix it properly as you described? there is a papercut bug, it just needs the bookmarks limit to be raised. shall i assign the papercut bug to you, actually it also has a patch , just needs to be pushed
<mac_v> ?
<seb128> mac_v, I had the impression that the changes were still under discussion
<mac_v> seb128: huh? discussion where?
<seb128> about changing the limit
<seb128> because it would create issues on small screens
<mac_v> seb128: actually , the limit as described by Conn , doesnt seem to affect the netbooks.
<lool> Laney, seb128: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=593888
<ubottu> Gnome bug 593888 in General "Allow for overriding gnome-screensaver libexec dir" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<lool> Laney: I'm not sure you want to carry that in Debian in the mean time
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - i don't mind, you can assign the papercut bug to me, and i will have a look at it. if i don't think i can finish it for karmic, then we could always go with the option of raising the limit
<lool> Laney: (The existing --with-gnomescreensaver was only for the screensaver prefix but default to the libexec subdir so wasn't enough, hence these upstream patches)
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: ok
<Laney> lool: thanks for the work
<Laney> I'll have a look and see if we want to apply or wait for the next release
<rodrigo_> * notify-osd 0.9.19
<rodrigo_>    * moved notifications to near the center on the right, this is not a bug.
<rodrigo_> hmm, it looks weird to me though, will need to get used I guess
 * Laney dislikes it
<Laney> but I see that they put in a gconf key to configure it
<rodrigo_> ah, cool
<rodrigo_> where is that key?
<rodrigo_> I guess /apps/notification-daemon/popup_location right?
<Laney> dunno
<rodrigo_> although it just says allowed values are: "top_left","top_right","bottom_left" and "bottom_right"
<seb128> rodrigo_, upgrade, it has been changed again yesterday
<rodrigo_> seb128: to top right again?
<seb128> yes
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<Laney> oh really
<seb128> there is a gconf key now
<Laney> what's the default?
<seb128> default is the corner again
<seb128> read changelog for the details
<Laney> oh cool
<rodrigo_> is it /apps/notification-daemon/popup_location ?
<cdE|Woozy> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/0.9.20-0ubuntu1/+changelog
<rodrigo_> ah, ok, because /apps/notification-daemon/popup_location had other allowed values, I guess I have that key from old notification-daemon
 * rodrigo_ needs to clean up his $HOME one of these years :)
<mac_v> rodrigo_: the gconf needs to be added
<rodrigo_> mac_v: oh, it was not added? the changelog says so, right?
<mac_v> only the *support* for the gconf has been added , so the gconf setting has  to be added manually
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<rodrigo_> well, if it defaults to NorthEast, I'm ok :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you said you would work on bug #419645?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419645 in gnome-settings-daemon "Update to 2.27.91" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419645
<seb128> chrisccoulson, should the bug be assigned to you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, you can assign that to me too
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i didn't get a chance to look at it last night
<chrisccoulson> recovering from my first day bacm at work ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no problem we are frozen for alpha anyway
<didrocks> seb128: gir-repository is in main as well, care to sponsor it?
<seb128> didrocks, where is the update to sponsor?
<didrocks> seb128: http://www.didrocks.fr/temp/gir-repository_0.6.4-0ubuntu1.dsc
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: thanks to you :)
<maxb> Is this an appropriate channel to be on to discuss human-theme?
<maxb> Specifically, to ask if there is any background info to the decision about changing menu_button to a simple circle?
<pitti> mat_t: back now; sorry, took a little longer
<asac> mvo: update manager said it has "installed all updated" and dpkg -i still says database is locked ... is that a bug?
<mvo> asac: you have not closed the window yet? yeah, its a bug
<asac> mvo: i have closed the window
<asac> mvo: only thing on desktop related is the tray icon
<mvo> asac: oh?
<asac> and something is scratching my disk ... so maybe thats update-manager still doing something
<mvo> asac: what does ps afx show?
<asac> mvo: apt-check is still running
<asac> mvo: now it finished
<mvo> that sounds like the daily cron job for apt-get up
<asac> took about 3 minutes after closing window
<asac> hmm
<mvo> 3min ? that is a long time
<asac> mvo: maybe thats retriggered after upgrades got installed?
<mvo> I assume this is a fast machine?
<asac> not slow at least
<asac> but apt/dpkg is pretty slow
<asac> guess the database is too big or something
<asac> i ran the cleanup commands you gave me once after berlin sprint
 * mvo nods
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - re bug 423058 - i'm not sure if DK-disks supports specifying a mount path anyway
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423058 in nautilus "does not honor /system/storage/volumes mount point override" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423058
<asac> hmm
<chrisccoulson> pitti might know for sure though
<asac> mvo: so this upgrade left a bunch of stuff in unconfigured state too
<mvo> asac: *wehhh*
<mvo> asac: what?
<mvo> asac: was it a normal upgrade? or a partial upgrade?
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/263708/
<asac> mvo: i dont know. the new UI didnt tell me about partial upgrade or not
<pitti> chrisccoulson, seb128: no, dk-disks doesn't allow arbitrary mount points
<pitti> they are mostly useful for internal disks, and then fstab is more flexible
<asac> mvo: i dont want to rule out that the iU stuff predates this update
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks. is it likely too? or should that bug be WONTFIX against DK-disks?
<asac> mvo: but it feels like it does because i was able to install stuff before using my favorite command line tools
<asac> mvo: the tray thing is still there and seems to suggest that i should update now still
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I don't know for sure, of course, but from what I understood of the approach, the systme should get simpler and more robust, and specifying mount points is a geek luxury problem which will probably not make it in
<asac> mvo: you want anything before? should i just try that button?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks. i'll assign the bug to dk-disks for now, and chat with davidz when i get some time
<pitti> chrisccoulson: especially since it's now quite easy to label your partitions
<pitti> that's a better method than burying stuff in gconf keys IMHO
<mvo> asac: hm, there is no new gui - do you have packagekit installed on accident?
<mvo> asac: by accident I mean
<asac> mvo: yes
<asac> its there
<asac> but i think i installed it intentionally at some point ;)
<asac> to test it
<mvo> asac: well, I guess this shows that its not that great ;)
<asac> ii  packagekit                                    0.4.9+20090825-0ubuntu2                                        provides a software installation daemon
<asac> ii  packagekit-backend-apt                        0.4.9+20090825-0ubuntu2                                        APT backend for packagekit
<asac> ii  packagekit-gnome                              2.27.2-0ubuntu3                                                graphical distribution neutral software mana
<mvo> asac: we don't do PK because it does not support debconf or any of this
<mvo> asac: (intentionally)
<asac> mvo: well. but why does it interfere
<asac> i have it installed for ages
<asac> like since hardy or intrepid or something i think ... never caused problems that i know of
<mvo> oh? so this is the first time it did that?
<asac> yes
<asac> i dont use update-manager on daily basis
<mvo> and the first time that you used the PK gui to upgrade?
<asac> but try to do use it from time to time to catch issues
<asac> mvo: PK gui?
<asac> i use the tray thign ... which i thought was update-manager ;)
<mvo> what you see is all packagekit, the gui of PK looks like a clone to u-m
<asac> hmm
<asac> its really update-applet
<asac> e.g. packagekit
<mvo> it installs itself as a tray icon (just like update-notifier)
 * asac confused
<mvo> etc
<seb128> mvo, btw about the corruption bug, do you want an apt bug for that?
<seb128> mvo, btw about the corruption bug, do you want an apt bug for that? to filter those out before sending
<asac> mvo: ok so i guess that the gui was somewhat pulled in rfecently by some recommends promotion?
<mvo> yeah, if you install packagekit-gnome then its all going to be confusing because the UI looks like a clone of our stuff
<asac> hmm
<asac> i actually dented that i liked the new update-manager ;)
<mvo> asac: you can check in your dpkg.log or in /var/log/apt/term.log when it came to your system
<mvo> seb128: please
<asac> UI wise
<seb128> mvo, apt is the right component?
<asac> mvo: packagekit-gnome is nowhere in term.log
<mvo> seb128: yes
<asac> packagekit neither
<asac> lets see if there are backup logs
<mvo> asac: and not in the older term.* ?
<mvo> asac: the only dependency on packagekit-gnome is paprefs (pulseaudio preferences)
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<asac> mvo: sudo zgrep packagekit-gnome /var/log/apt/term.log* | wc -l
<asac> 0
<asac> it didnt come recently
<asac> odd
<mvo> asac: same in dpkg.log ?
<mvo> asac: indeed
<asac> oldest term log is from april
<mvo> seb128: sorry that I'm so busy, I hope to get software-store 0.2 out of the door today
<asac> mvo: dpkg.log says it came on aug 31 ;)
<asac> sudo zgrep packagekit-gnome /var/log/dpkg.log* | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/263714/
<asac> so i magically installed it? not through apt?
<asac> odd
<seb128> mvo, oh no problem, you don't have to tell me about being busy ;-)
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> asac: is the something in /var/log/dist-upgrade about it?
<asac> i only use apt-get or dpkg usually
<asac> /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log:Installing packagekit-gnome as dep of paprefs
<asac> yes
<asac> so paprefs brought it
<asac> why is it not in term.log?
<mvo> thanks asac
<mvo> asac: I have a look
<asac> please fix it
<asac> i would prefer to have one log ;)
<asac> thanks
<asac> so i remove packagekit now?
<mvo> asac: yeah, I agree, there should be one central place that also logs what triggered installing of what
<mvo> asac: yeah, remove it
<asac> good by packagekit ;)
<asac> mvo: paprefs and padevchooser ... why do those depend on it
<asac> i think that should be fixed if possible
<mvo> asac: paprefs tries to install stuff based on a filename, that is AFAIK not supported by the apt backend (and certainly not without aptfile installed)
<seb128> hum, apturl doesn't install
<mvo> seb128: what is the error?
<seb128> mvo, btw apparently update-manager has still an id conflict when it needs to display the dist-upgrade dialog
<mvo> seb128: hm, thanks. I have a look
<seb128> mvo, I think it's on vbox2
<seb128> mvo,
<seb128> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/apturl_0.4.0ubuntu3_all.deb (--unpack):
<seb128>  error creating directory `./usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/AptUrl/gtk': No such file or directory
<mvo> TheMuso: why does paprefs have a packagekit-gnome dependency now? it seems to be using installprovidefiles, I don't think this work with the apt backend
<mvo> seb128: *grumpf* I'm pretty sure that is python
<c_korn> bug 422825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422825 in apturl "Upgrading of apturl to 0.4.0ubuntu3 fails" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422825
<seb128> c_korn, thanks
<seb128> waouh, impressive list of duplicates
<c_korn> comment #8 has a fix
<seb128> I guess it's failing for everybody
<seb128> c_korn, that's not a fix but a workaround
<c_korn> eh yes, meant that
<seb128> mvo, bug #422665 is the update-manager issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422665 in update-manager "Duplicate id in DistUpgrade.ui" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422665
<mvo> seb128: I have a look now, thanks
<seb128> mvo, bug #420209 has a trivial patch you might want to consider too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420209 in update-manager "potfiles.in broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420209
<mvo> seb128: thanks, doing that now
<seb128> mvo, thanks a lot and sorry to keep you away from you daily app center goal ;-)
<lool> Laney: Commits just went through on f-spot.git
<lool> seb128: ^
<seb128> thanks
<lool> Laney, seb128: Could you please use --with-gnome-screensaver-privlibexecdir=/usr/lib/gnome-screensaver/gnome-screensaver and drop the bdep on next upstream release?
<gnomefreak> pitti: is it intended that cupsddk-drivers will be removed?
<lool> (this is awful  :)
<seb128> Laney, ^ I will let you do the change in debian we will likely sync again after next upload
<Ng> hey the dialog you get when you try to unmount a filesystem that has open files on it is kinda cute
<Ng> but the "Unmount anyway" button doesn't seem to actually do what it claims
<Amaranth> Always so picky :P
<Ng> I was impressed that it figured out which terminal the bash process was in and showed the right app icon for it
<pitti> gnomefreak: it's a transitional package, yes
<gnomefreak> pitti: ok thanks
<mac_v> pitti: regarding the gvfs not having a gui for setting the mount/unmount authorizations ? would that be an upstream bug?
<pitti> mac_v: you mean policykit? yes, it wasn't ported yet
<mac_v> oh oops , yeah policykit
<mclasen> its not going to come back
<mclasen> at least not in the same form
<mac_v> mclasen: you mean mount will always require passwords ?
<Amaranth> seb128: Did you get a chance to look at my merge requests?
<mclasen> mac_v: no, I mean polkit-gnome-authorization will not come back
<seb128> Amaranth, I looked quickly at the g-c-c one which seems ok but we are frozen for alpha
 * mac_v hmm... reading man pklocalauthority
<Amaranth> seb128: alright
<Amaranth> seb128: although the main one I'm interested in is the gnome-panel one :)
<seb128> Amaranth, I've not seen this one
<Amaranth> seb128: it adds "scrollview over switcher changes viewports" support like how the switcher works with workspaces
 * seb128 likes better using bug report than the merge request thingy
<seb128> Amaranth, do you have a bug number corresponding to that?
<Amaranth> hmm
<seb128> I just don't think I got the email for that one
<seb128> or a bzr url?
<Amaranth> seb128: bzr branch lp:~amaranth/gnome-panel/scroll_with_viewports
<seb128> Amaranth, thanks
<seb128> Amaranth, is there an upstream bug about that?
<Amaranth> the patch has been in upstream bugzilla for a year or so
<seb128> Amaranth, would be nice to add the bug reference in such cases
<seb128> in the changelog or as patch description directly
<seb128> maybe we can nudge vuntz to review it ;-)
<Amaranth> seb128: it's gnome bug 520779
<ubottu> Gnome bug 520779 in workspace switcher "make mousewheel work on switcher when using viewports" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=520779
<Amaranth> I've tried nudging him off and on for a year :P
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> bug #520779
<seb128> ups
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 520779 could not be found
<seb128> bug #150443
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 150443 in gnome-panel "No workspace switching with mousewheel with compiz" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150443
<Amaranth> hmm, wonder why I couldn't find that when I made up the branch
<seb128> you can use bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs/nnnnnn
<seb128> it will give you the lp bugs which have a watch on nnnnnn
<seb128> it's handy
<debfx> seb128: I uploaded a new diff to the pidgin merge bug
<seb128> debfx, I will look in a minute, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, that's not because the stacktrace lands in some gtk function that the bug is a gtk one ;-)
<seb128> not sure what to do about this apport crash bug, seems to happen at session closing
<pitti> hard to say whether pygtk or gtk
<pitti> but ISTR that there were quite a few duplicates in that icon loading function
<seb128> pitti, or wrong gtk use in your software... ;-)
<seb128> could be a ref counting issue
<pitti> well, if a python statement causes a segfault instead of an exception, that would be a pygtk bug
<seb128> or apport still trying to do thing where there is no display
<seb128> that's arguable, I think pygtk upstream also said they don't want to convert some issues to exceptions
<seb128> anyway I will just ignore the bug for now I think since I've no clue about the issue and there is no easy way to trigger the bug
<pitti> seb128: what was the # again? I'll set it to incomplete then and ask for a reproduction recipe
<pitti> but I had the feeling that we got a few of those icon loading crashes
<seb128> pitti, don't bother
<seb128> pitti, I went through the duplicate it seems to happen on logout, at least they get notification at next login
<pitti> seb128: hm, I wonder whether we can detect the "currently shutting down session" situation and suppress crash reports
<pitti> they are mostly useless anyway
<seb128> quite some random bugs in that function
<pitti> can you think of a way to tell?
<seb128> pitti, clean /var/crash at login? ;-)
<seb128> I'm half jocking
<seb128> old crashes and logout crashes would be cleaned this way
<seb128> otherwise we can compare .xsession-errors and crash timestamps I guess
<seb128> or try to get logout time from some log
<pitti> I'm actually serious, I guess a lot of crashes happen on logout
<seb128> pitti, bug #204134 seems similar btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204134 in gtk+2.0 "jockey-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_icon_set_render_icon()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204134
<pitti> I don't think that we can reliably detect it while the core dump happesn
<seb128> pitti, right, would be nice to filter those out, the "clean at login" one might be a bit agressive though
<pitti> but indeed it would be nice to clean up .crash files which were written during shutdown
<pitti> seb128: also, we do want to get crashes of e. g. gnome-session which *cause* the session to terminate
<seb128> right
<pitti> hmmm
<geser> is it normal that pkg-config also expects the .pc files listed in Require.private to be there when doing a pkg-config --exists?
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<kenvandine> thanks for your branch :)
<dobey> hey all
<rickspencer3> hey KenEdwards
<rickspencer3> oop kenvandine too :)
<kenvandine> :)
<dobey> pitti, seb128: how long do i have to get an update in for the alpha?
<seb128> dobey, -1 day
<pitti> dobey: about minus half a day, I think
<dobey> :(
<seb128> pitti, I'm wondering if the apport issue is similar to bug #86698
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 86698 in pygtk "crash of "Software sources" in IA__gdk_keymap_get_direction()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/86698
<seb128> pitti, ie basically unset DISPLAY; apport-gtk -> crash
<pitti> dobey: does it break the live system severely?
<pitti> seb128: $ DISPLAY= /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk
<pitti> seb128: that gives me lots of GtkWarnings, but no crash
<seb128> pitti, well DISPLAY= /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk -c crash
<dobey> pitti: does what break the live system severely?
<pitti> dobey: the thing you want to fix
<seb128> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<seb128> 0x010c8368 in render_icon_name_pixbuf (icon_set=0x84b2cd0, style=0x8ab0158,
<seb128> bingo
<pitti> seb128: indeed
<pitti> confirmed here
<pitti> seb128: so should each program do that on its own, or coudl it become a check/exit in pygtk or gtk itself?
<pitti> I'm happy to add it to apport, but I figure that similar crashes will happen for other programs as well
<c_korn> tedg: hello
<tedg> c_korn: Morning!
<seb128> tedg, hey, got your laptop back now? ;-)
<tedg> c_korn: I have a bug number for you, just a sec.
<tedg> seb128: No just gave up on posting to identi.ca using Gwibber :-/
<seb128> pitti, see http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411652
<ubottu> Gnome bug 411652 in gtk "crash of "Software sources" in IA__gdk_keymap_get_direction()" [Critical,Resolved: notabug]
<dobey> pitti: there's a branch about to land in the client which i want to get into alpha5, as it very likely fixes the issue that's causing us to have a metric infinium of duplicate reports currently
<seb128> pitti, we did discuss it on IRC back then with upstream and I discussed it with mvo too I think
<pitti> dobey: we can upload it in any case, of course
<tedg> c_korn: bug 422025
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422025 in indicator-session "No way to suppress confirmation dialogs" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422025
<seb128> pitti, upstream thinks it's up to applications to handle that correctly
<pitti> dobey: if we need to re-roll the CDs for a critical flaw, then it'll get in, otherwise people just have to upgrade
<dobey> pitti: ok
<pitti> seb128: okay, noted
<Laney> lool, seb128: Very good work, thanks to you both.
<Laney> I might not be able to change anything until the weekend
<c_korn> tedg: oh, I filed my bugs against the ubuntu version
<c_korn> bug 421693 and bug 419472
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421693 in indicator-session "Show '...' when shutdown/restart/logout confirmations should be shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421693
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419472 in indicator-session "Add option to disable logout/restart/shutdown confirmation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419472
<c_korn> tedg: I have done some patching. you might want to review the debdiff
<c_korn> I had to introduce the po/ directory and intltool.m4 .
<tedg> c_korn: Could you use bzr and do it as a merge request?
<tedg> c_korn: The trunk is lp:indicator-session.
<tedg> Debdiffs aren't really useful, and they don't track credit either.
<pitti> seb128: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eapport-hackers/apport/trunk/revision/1542
<c_korn> so I propably have to merge the debdiff first to apply on the current trunk
<bratsche> bryce around?
<seb128> pitti, cool, thanks
<seb128> pitti, I found http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK/WhatsNew210 too about that
<tedg> bratsche: Probably a bit early.  He's on PST.
<seb128> pitti, not sure if their way is better
<bratsche> Oh yeah.  I'll check later. :)
<seb128> pitti, ie it could be that display is still set but xorg closing or something?
<pitti> seb128: right, it's not bulletproof
<c_korn> unfortunately the lesson about using bazaar is on friday. so it will take me some time to read me in.
<pitti> if X shuts down while the program is running, there's nothing we can do
<pitti> seb128: right, I noticed the warning, but it doesn't cause a crash
<tedg> c_korn: You should just be able to do: "bzr branch lp:indicator-session ; < do work > ; bzr commit ; bzr push lp:~c_korn/indicator-session/mywork"
<pitti> seb128: while I'm at reducing assumptions on gtk, I may just as well do it all by myself :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> pitti, should I split the bug again?
<seb128> or add an apport task?
<pitti> seb128: or reassign it back to apport
<c_korn> tedg: thanks. but I first have to switch to karmic due to: bzr: ERROR: exceptions.KeyError: 'Bazaar repository format 2a (needs bzr 1.16 or later)
<tedg> c_korn: I'd be happier to help you with bazaar rather than trying to read a debdiff :)
<pitti> seb128: which bug# was it again?
<c_korn> tedg: :)
<seb128> pitti, it's not only apport there, let me unsplit things
<tedg> c_korn: Yes, sorry.  2a virus.  You can grab bazaar from their PPA.  They keep updated versions there.
<pitti> seb128: right, please let me know, then I can link the LP number to the commit
<tedg> c_korn: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bzr-nightly-ppa/+archive/ppa
<tedg> The Jaunty ones there are very old... looks like 48 minutes now :)
<seb128> pitti, using bug #411276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411276 in apport "apport-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_icon_set_render_icon() (dup-of: 204134)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204134 in gtk+2.0 "gtk applications crash with SIGSEGV in gtk_icon_set_render_icon()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204134
<c_korn> tedg: :) thanks. should I do something about the bug reports ? actually they are dups
<tedg> c_korn: Sure.  I don't care which one gets dup'd which way.
<tedg> c_korn: We should make sure the final ones have both a distro and an upstream task.
<seb128> pitti, bug #204134 is the same issue for jockey
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204134 in gtk+2.0 "gtk applications crash with SIGSEGV in gtk_icon_set_render_icon()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204134
<pitti> seb128: meh, that's what I meant with "shouldn't this check get into pygtk or gtk itself", but *shrug*, I'll add it there, too
<pitti> seb128: thanks for fishing it out, committing fix
<seb128> pitti, as said bug #86698 is the pygtk bug for that basically
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 86698 in pygtk "crash of "Software sources" in IA__gdk_keymap_get_direction()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/86698
<seb128> pitti, but upstream was sort of bouncing it back on applications when we discussed it some time ago
<seb128> bounced
<seb128> I renamed the bug now for clarity
<pitti> seb128: thanks; applied to jockey trunk
<seb128> pitti, danke
<kagou> hi seb128, I'v reported my bug (talk yesterday) at #423176
<seb128> bug #423176
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423176 in gvfs "Can't see hosts in samba workgroup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423176
<kagou> If you want more test I'm here for 1 hour
<kagou> do you want a snif log ?
<seb128> pitti, could bug #423160 be a media-player-id issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423160 in rhythmbox "Ipod is not recognized as an ipod, only usb drive. Chaos ensues." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423160
<seb128> pitti, would you mind if I assign the bug to you?
<seb128> doing so feel free to bounce back if that's not your bug
<pitti> seb128: please assign to me, yes
<pitti> I don't have an ipod, but I'll ask some triaging questions and have a look
<seb128> done
<seb128> pitti, in fact I get the issue there if you need details
<pitti> seb128: ok, please subscribe then
<seb128> pitti, I'm subscribed to rhythmbox will read comments
<c_korn> tedg: there is no m4 directory on trunk. will it be added in the release ?
<tedg> c_korn: I'm not 100% sure how that works.  If "make dist" builds it, then it will :)  Try a make dist.
<dobey> 'make' doesn't build m4 directories
<dobey> if anything it would be created by aclocal
<dobey> generally because one adds the macro to tell it to do so, to configure.ac
<c_korn> AC_CONFIG_MACRO_DIR([m4])
<dobey> yes that
<c_korn> so if I add a dependency on intltool in configure.ac the intltool.m4 should also be copied into the m4 directory
<dobey> yes
<dobey> when aclocal runs
<dobey> well
<dobey> depending on what you mean by dependency
<dobey> if you add IT_PROG_INTLTOOL() to it
<dobey> james_w: ni hao
<james_w> hi dobey
<dobey> james_w: i'm guessing at this point it's a bit too late to get poauth in to replace python-oauth?
<james_w> not sure
<james_w> I'm not on the release team
<c_korn> dobey: yes, I meant that. thanks
<dobey> james_w: well there's some work to the server api which needs to be done first i guess...
<seb128> kagou, do you have a bugzilla account?
<james_w> both oauth and poauth are incomplete for the server as I see it
<james_w> they have similar code for the client
<james_w> the client is all that is used
<james_w> so what would switching buy us?
<james_w> as the code will be frozen the responsiveness of upstream doesn't make a large practical difference
<james_w> it should allow you to maintain fewer changes between branches of ubuntuone
<james_w> but you said that you think those changes would only be import changes
<dobey> 4 months to land a halfway broken "security fix" doesn't make a difference?
<kagou> seb128, yes for gnome
<seb128> kagou, want to open the bug upstream too?
<kagou> if yu want ok
<james_w> dobey: yes, but at this point I would be somewhat concerned about the poauth server code
<kagou> i do that
<james_w> dobey: it's not known-broken, but still
<dobey> it's known broken
<james_w> known-insecure I meant
<seb128> kagou, it could also be useful to get a GVFS_SMB_DEBUG=1 gvfsd -r log
<james_w> or is that the case as well?
<seb128> kagou, or a higher number
<seb128> kagou, that prints the libsmbclient debug logs
<kagou> seb128, noted
<dobey> james_w: well i guess that's currently the case, as i just realized it isn't validating the signatures (but i've a branch to do that)
<james_w> umm, ok
<seb128> kagou, thanks
<kagou> your welcome
<dobey> as i concentrated on the client bits for 0.1
<c_korn> tedg: here it is: https://code.launchpad.net/~c-korn/indicator-session/mywork
<james_w> dobey: the packaging is fine fwiw, so that's not an issue
<tedg> c_korn: Cool, you didn't have to call it "mywork" that was just an example ;)
<dobey> ok
<james_w> dobey: we could get this in and transitions done in less than a day with release team approval
<james_w> concerns with doing so
<c_korn> oh, I apologize. didn't read carefully. can this be undone ?
<james_w> are being out on our own with this code which carries some risk, shipping brand-new security-sensitive code
<c_korn> tedg: better ? https://code.launchpad.net/~c-korn/indicator-session/gconf-key
<james_w> dobey: what do you think about shipping just client code in karmic?
<james_w> dobey: nothing uses the server code, we are under no obligation to ship server code just because it exists, there are fewer security worries, and the divergence in the fork is smaller
<james_w> it would allow you to use one dependency for karmic and later in the client
<james_w> just running a server on karmic would be harder
<dobey> we could do that i guess
<james_w> would it satisfy your needs?
<debfx> could someone please unsubscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors from #310769 (package has been moved to universe)
<debfx> bug #310769
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310769 in pidgin-otr "Cannot copy keys from authenticate window" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310769
<dobey> james_w: not really. it satisfies the client needs, but not our server.
<james_w> but why does that matter for what karmic ships with?
<dobey> because maintaining patches to our own code in the packages is dumb.
<james_w> what patch would be needed?
<james_w> I still don't really know what all your requirements are
<dobey> server is using the embedded ouath.py from ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<james_w> once I do then we can fix this, I'm just bumping around in the dark at the moment
<c_korn> brb, 24h disconnection
<james_w> but you don't run your servers on karmic?
<james_w> and you could have a local package of python-poauth that did ship the server code to run on your servers
<dobey> let me finish doing this release of the client first
<james_w> ok
<kagou> seb128, done
<seb128> kagou, thanks
<seb128> kagou, do you have some time for debugging now?
<kagou> errr no sorry. tomorrow
<seb128> kagou, ok
<seb128> kagou, would be interesting to see if /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-network crashes
<seb128> when you do gvfs-ls network:
<kagou> yes with a dbus error i remember
<seb128> well you get the error
<seb128> would be interesting to see if that's the backend crashing
<seb128> ie to run gdb /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-network
<kagou> noted
<seb128> could be because it's crashing or because it's too slow
<seb128> the debug log would be useful too
<seb128> it would give infos on this ip you listed
<tedg> c_korn: Sorry, I was on a call.  I was just joking about changing the name.
<dobey> pitti: bug #423226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423226 in ubuntuone-client "Upgrade to 0.94.0" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423226
<tedg> It doesn't really matter what the name is.
<c_korn> ok :)
<tedg> c_korn: I proposed it as a merge so that LP will generate the diff: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~c-korn/indicator-session/gconf-key/+merge/11058
<pitti> seb128: do you have a minute to sponsor the new ubuntuone-client? I just got pulled into another OMGalpha5 thing
<pitti> dobey: thanks; cjwatson just said we're going to need a respin, so let's be fast
<seb128> pitti, isn't karmic frozen for alpha right now?
<pitti> seb128: well, soft freeze, as usual
<pitti> seb128: this was said to fix an alpha-5 bug
<seb128> pitti, well I got people complaining that I upload too much during those
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> can do that ;-)
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<dobey> it should fix a bug for which we've probably gotten > 100 dups for
<dobey> so uh, yeah :)
<tedg> c_korn: Okay, I forgot a command :)
<seb128> dobey, pitti: uploaded
<tedg> c_korn: You need to do a "bzr add" for the gconf_helper.[ch] files.  Then "bzr commit" and "bzr push" again.
<tedg> c_korn: If you do a "bzr status" that will list the files as "unknown" which may mean they need to be added.
<c_korn> tedg: ok, sorry. never used bzr before. but looks similar to git.
<dobey> seb128: thanks!
<c_korn> tedg: then "bzr commit; bzr push lp:~c_korn/indicator-session/gconf-key" ?
<tedg> c_korn: You shouldn't need the path again, it should remember it (assuming that's the last place you pushed)
<c_korn> damn it.
<c_korn> tedg: sorry, I seem to mess up your code a bit :/ no this commit got pushed into the mywork branch.
<c_korn> s/no/now/
<tedg> c_korn: No worries, you can't mess up the code.  It just takes a touch of extra space on LP, but it only keeps the diffs so it's a trivial amount.
<tedg> c_korn: Which branch name would you like to stick with?  We can mark the other as abandoned.
<c_korn> gconf-key should be fine. but the mywork branch currently has my latest commit
<tedg> c_korn: Okay, so I'll reject the merge request on gconf-key and generate one for mywork.
<seb128> pitti, I've a one line change in nautilus to fix preference dialog crashing, can that be uploaded too?
<pitti> seb128: sure; you can upload anything you like which doesn't break anything
<pitti> so, no library transitions, major changes, etc.; bug fixes always welcome
<seb128> pitti, well, I prefer to ask in case it would get in the way of cd respins
<pitti> right, thanks
<seb128> thanks
<SiDi> Keybuk: hello, do you have a spare minute ?
<Keybuk> I have several
<SiDi> Okey, i wanted to ask you about the new boot process in karmic
<SiDi> What role does GDM play, exactly ?
<SiDi> And what happens if GDM isnt installed ? :)
<seb128> SiDi, gdm is the login manager if you don't have it you get a text mode login
<seb128> if you don't have another login manager installed
<SiDi> seb128: the idea is to have another one, indeed :)
<Keybuk> what other one do you have?
<SiDi> but what i wanna know is when gdm is started, what role it takes in the new boot process, in order to understand what would happen if another was used
<seb128> ?
<seb128> the role is to let you type an username and password
<SiDi> Keybuk: at the moment, gdm, but i want to get slim
<seb128> so you can log in
<SiDi> seb128: thats not what i meant :)
<SiDi> if i understood well, gdm is started alongside all the gnome services in a gnome session, right ?
<seb128> no
<seb128> it's started by an init script
<seb128> as any other system service
<seb128> the new gdm itself is a gnome-session though
<seb128> ie gdm starts gnome-session to render it's screen
 * SiDi means the new gdm, not the old
<seb128> yes
<seb128> gdm is still started by an init script
<SiDi> and then, when the user logins, the same session is used, right ?
<seb128> gdm runs gnome-session though because the login screen is a custom session
<seb128> no
<Keybuk> SiDi: the same X server, different session
<SiDi> Okey
<seb128> the user session is started when you log in
<seb128> which is different from the gdm session
<seb128> gdm is only a login manager, you can use any other you want
<SiDi> okey, so if i put kdm / slim instead, it will have no consequence on the rest of the boot ? (yeh, that question is very likely stupid :X))
<seb128> the fact that it uses a gnome-session for it's banner is not revelant
<seb128> no it will have no consequence
<SiDi> okey, i thought it was using it as a way to load some gnome stuff before the user login
<seb128> it might just break the xsplash effect
<seb128> no
<SiDi> What do you mean by xsplash effect ?
<seb128> you know about xsplash?
<SiDi> Would it entirely run usplash instead, or do you mean xsplash -> dm transition ?
<seb128> gdm sends a signal to xsplash to say that loading is done
<seb128> otherwise the splash would stay until timeout
<SiDi> i see
<SiDi> Thanks, seb128, Keybuk
<seb128> you're welcome
<mac_v> Keybuk: got a min for another doubt? :)
<Keybuk> sure
 * seb128 wonders why people don't just ask their question
<mac_v> regarding > Bug #409784 , how to know about the number of udevs that a system hardware will use?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409784 in udev "102 instances of udev running !" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409784
<mac_v> seb128: just trying not to be rude i guess ;p
<Keybuk> mac_v: err, you want to know how to figure out the maximum number?
<Keybuk> is it that interesting?
<mac_v> yeah ,max
<seb128> mac_v, well if you ask the question you let the person who ask to decide what to do based on that, where in the other case you don't let a real choice which is ruder ;-)
<Keybuk> mac_v: at least 128, plus a further client for every 8MB of memory on your system
<Keybuk> so 384 if you have 2GB
<Keybuk> 640 if you have 4GB
<Keybuk> etc.
<mac_v> Keybuk: hm... 128 , the people on ubuntu+1 all reported 3 or 4 , thats what made me file the bug ,
<Keybuk> sure
<mac_v> so it all depends on the memory
<Keybuk> do you _still_ have 102 after a day or two of being online?
<Keybuk> not so much
<Keybuk> depends on how fast the kernel events arrive on boot
<Keybuk> if they arrive quite slowly, or can be processed really quickly, you'll end up with fewer workers as they can be reused quicker
<Keybuk> if they arrive quite quickly, or are processed relatively slowly, you'll end up with more workers
<mac_v> oh...
<Keybuk> send udevd SIGHUP
<Keybuk> that cleans them up
<Keybuk> but other than the task_struct cost, they're really not important
<mac_v> thats good to know,
<mac_v> right now i'm online for 13hrs and have 61
<mac_v> so only if they are still many after 1/2 days i need to worry
<mac_v> Keybuk: thanks , for the info :)
<mac_v> seb128: actually he had invalidated the bug report , hence i asked him , else , you are right about the topic ;)
<Keybuk> no, shouldn't have to worry at all
<Keybuk> if they're still there after SIGHUP then worry ;)
<Keybuk> if theyr'e still there after weeks or months, it's still not a worry
<Keybuk> unusual perhaps, but just means your system changes a lot
 * mac_v nods
<baptistemm> is anyone able to set upstream link for gnome-bluetooth (https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+edit-packaging)? I don't understand what to put.
<Amaranth> baptistemm: yeah, you probably don't want to mess with that
<Amaranth> baptistemm: when gnome-bluetooth actually gets a bug in launchpad and you want to link it upstream it gives a spot for a URL for the upstream bug report
<Amaranth> it uses gnome bugzilla, right?
<seb128> baptistemm, ask to jcastro
<baptistemm> Amaranth: yep
<baptistemm> seb128: okay thanks
<bratsche> Keybuk around still?
<Keybuk> yup
<bratsche> Keybuk: Hey, so we would like to find some way to add UNR's launcher to the list of applications that xsplash should listen to... but obviously, only if UNR launcher exists.  And so far I don't have any good ideas for how to implement this.
<bratsche> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xsplash/+bug/418716  is the bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418716 in xsplash "xsplash should support UNR in netbook-launcher mode" [High,In progress]
<bratsche> Keybuk: Just wanted to see if you have any suggestions.
<Keybuk> how do you listen so far?
<bratsche> Right now xsplash is unfortunately hard-coded to know which signals to listen for.
<bratsche> We could add a directory with files that it can read to see what signals to listen for, and then netbook-launcher, nautilus, and gnome-panel could just drop a file in there that says "listen for this signal"
<Keybuk> that would work
<bratsche> Okay, cool enough.  I'll add that then.
<bratsche> Thanks.
<pitti> Taekwondo o'clock, CU tomorrow!
<awe> asac: no response from kwii
<dobey> pitti: still around?
<rugby471> dobey: he is at taekwondo it seems
<dobey> sure
<dobey> it is 20:30 there after all :)
 * dobey was just hoping, as he might be able to answer a problem
<didrocks> rugby471: do you know for what webkit is used in software-store?
<rugby471> didrocks: yup
<rugby471> didrocks: it is for the various views that we use
<rugby471> didrocks: ie. the lobby view
<rugby471> didrocks: ie. the application details view
<didrocks> rugby471: it's still using gtk widget as container?
<rugby471> I think mvo is planning to put all the view stuff in webkit
<rugby471> didrocks: wait a min
<rugby471> didrocks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=main-window-structure.jpg
<rugby471> the main pane is a webkitView widget
<rugby471> the rest is gtk
<didrocks> rugby471: ok, so, everything that is in the pane is made of webkit widgets
<rugby471> yup
<rugby471> webkit widgets> hmtl and css
<didrocks> hum, no goot for using clutter :/
<rugby471> nope
<rugby471> however we can use javascript
<rugby471> it makes it a lot easier to do these effects
<rugby471> as you don't have to have compositing
<didrocks> rugby471: you can't do the same effects than those you have in clutter
<rugby471> didrocks: correct
<rugby471> didrocks: however you can have effects like this:
<rugby471> didrocks : http://hungred.com/wp-content/demo/jQuery-closing-opening-door-effect/demo.html
<rugby471> didrocks: it also allows us the tweak the appearance a lot easier
<didrocks> rugby471: that's nice, who will do that in software-store?
<rugby471> well most of the webkit stuff is integrated
<rugby471> the different HTML and css for the views is nearly done
<rugby471> I created a lot fo it
<rugby471> but mvo and mpt are also working on it
<rugby471> mvo has gone from being the master of python to the student of javascript :-) (no offence mvo)
<didrocks> ok, I'm quite disappointed as I worked hard with upstream to setup proper bindings…
<rugby471> didrocks: : oh sorry :-(
<didrocks> no pb, I will see what I can still do
<rugby471> didrocks: you can talk with mpt/mvo  to see if there is anything else need with clutter
<didrocks> rugby471: icons on top are still gtk icons?
<rugby471> didrocks: on top?
<didrocks> (in the pane)
<rugby471> yup, the paths of the gtk icons are found by software-store and then put in the view in an img tag
<didrocks> so, it's an html img, not a gtk icon?
<rugby471> didrocks: trust me though, the move to html/css will make software-store rock even more :-)
<rugby471> didrocks: pseudo code:
<rugby471> in python we do icons.get_icon_path('category-games')
<rugby471> and then substitue that into the hmtl:
<rugby471> <img src="file:/$iconpath"
<rugby471> so it is a html image, with the source from the gtk icon
<didrocks> yes, that's what I feared :)
<rugby471> (ie. $iconpath might be in this case /usr/share/icons/gnome/48x48/apps/gedit.png)
<rugby471> ah?
<rugby471> why is that?
<didrocks> I had some ideas on effects on the icons
<didrocks> but it's only feasable if the widget is a gtk one
<dobey> what is it using to render the html?
<rugby471> dobey: : webkit
<dobey> oh
<rugby471> didrocks: again I am sorry :-)
<dobey> nevermind then :(
<rugby471> dobey: what was it?
<rugby471> you have me interested now :-)
<dobey> well firefox has a special uri thing to load gtk+ icons from the theme
<rugby471> ah yes
<rugby471> dobey: however it is only the arbitary set of stock icons that they want
<rugby471> I tried to do something similiar with songbird, but found that limitation :-)
<dobey> i think that's changed now
<dobey> (in 3.5)
<rugby471> didrocks: I would still speak to mvo or mpt as I am sure there is still stuff you could do, hopefully not all your time will have been in vain :-)
<rugby471> dobey: oh really? I would be interested to know
<didrocks> rugby471: I will still make my ideas reals with a previous version not using webkit. Do you have any idea on the revision number before webkit switch?
<rugby471> sure, give me a sec
<rugby471> didrocks: before you do I would still talk to mpt & mvo though :-)
<rugby471> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~software-store-developers/software-store/trunk
<didrocks> rugby471: nevermind, it's just to do some tests :)
<rugby471> rev 157 - merge the webkit branch
<rugby471> didrocks: oh okay :-)
<didrocks> ok, taking 156 so :)
<rugby471> yup
<mvo> didrocks: yeah, testing trunk is great
<mvo> didrocks: there is a TODO file that I keep up-to-date in the source :)
<mvo> didrocks: bzr-buildpackage in trunk should work fine, if you find no issues, let me know and I upload tomorrow :)
<mvo> I merged the webkit branch into trunk/ now (yeah!)
<mac_v> aw , just missed mvo :(
<rugby471> see ya
<davmor2> pitti: the new empathy is missing irc account management yet telepathy-idle seems to be installed
<davmor2> pitti: okay that's weird.  It's an option that is only missing from the new greeter account setup window
<rickspencer3> hi robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, hi rick
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-03
<chrisccoulson> hi robert_ancell. i'm just looking at bug 419645 for you at the moment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419645 in gnome-settings-daemon "Update to 2.27.91" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419645
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, ok
<chrisccoulson> you just wanted some help updating the patch for the new version?
<chrisccoulson> i wasn't sure whether you thought anything in notify-osd had changed too
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, yes, the code has changed quite a bit and I wasn't 100% sure how to get the notification patch updated
<chrisccoulson> that's ok, i've updated that now
<chrisccoulson> i think we can drop 61_fix_volume_notification.patch too
<rugby471> top of the morning
<rugby471> mvo: oh they are back :-)
<rugby471> any more :-)
<mvo> :)
<rugby471> horray
<didrocks> hey mvo, rugby471
<rugby471> did I just leave?
<rugby471> didrocks: hi
<didrocks> rugby471: I confirm, gjs can't be used on top of webkit :/
<rugby471> didrocks: the tubes seem to be down this morning :-)
<didrocks> (gjs enables using clutter)
<didrocks> rugby471: yes, some server splits...
<rugby471> hehe well I have been having fun with it :-)
<TheMuso> mvo: Paprefs depends on gnome-packagekit because upstream advised me that it needs/used it. I don't know enough about packagekit to work out exactly whats needed however.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> dobey: hi
<mvo> TheMuso: thanks! if its needed (or needed in the future) we should have a pk-gnome-essential package that only contains the dbus service
<rugby471> top of the morning to you
<rugby471> mvo: looks like software-store webkit is progressing nicely :-)
<glatzor> mvo, TheMuso, the dbus service is provided by gpk-update-icon. I am not sure if it is possible to run it without having all the other tools installed.
<didrocks> hey pitti
<pitti> hey didrocks!
<huats> morning everyone
<didrocks> hey huats, hi seb128
<seb128> lut huats didrocks
<robert_ancell> hey seb, did you look at the xscreensaver bug?
<huats> hey seb128 and didrocks !
<robert_ancell> seb128,
<huats> :)
<robert_ancell> hey huats et all
<huats> and hey robert_ancell
<huats> how are you guys ?
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> huats, busy :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, yes but it lacks a Replaces
<huats> :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, and main is frozen for CD builds
<robert_ancell> seb128, ah, ok
<seb128> robert_ancell, if files moved between binaries a Replaces should be used
<seb128> or you will get dpkg complaining about overwrite if the unpack order is not the one you want
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, will look at tomorrow
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I need to fix the versions page by some way too
<rugby471> mvo: are you planning to port all the views to webkit (ie. the applist view as well?)
<mvo> rugby471: for now I don't plan this one, I suspect its too heavy (slow) with webkit
<rugby471> mvo: ah, because otherwise it is going to be hard to do the effects
<rugby471> mvo: I don't see why it would be slow though, just a large <table>
<mvo> hm, so without it, thats difficult? the door etc
<didrocks> mvo: we can't use clutter in webkit
<rugby471> mvo: I was thinking about it and yes it would be
<rugby471> mvo: as didrocks rightly says we would have to use javascript, which is not a problem, but it would really require all the views in webkit
<mvo> rugby471: we can try it and see if its fast enough - it need to be able to do filter-as-you type, so it might be a challenge, but maybe its up to it :)
<rugby471> mvo: I am sure you could do that with javascript :-)
<mvo> didrocks: hmmm, bad - is this because of the two different JS engines they use? or is that unreleated?
<rugby471> mvo: otherwise it will be a very clunky sliding doors effect
<didrocks> mvo: exactly, gjs currently isn't working in webkit
<didrocks> doesn't work*
<didrocks> mvo: I worked the last days to get some updated python bindings for clutter and it was great, but now, I can't use them :D
<mvo> heh :) bad luck!
<rugby471> mvo: the way I see we can do the sliding door mechanism is by having the door image slide over the department view, then switching to say the applist and having the sliding doors open up (so it looks like a continuous effect)
 * mvo grumbles a bit
<rugby471> didrocks: : what is gjs?
<didrocks> rugby471: http://live.gnome.org/Gjs
<rugby471> cheers
<rugby471> hehe cool
<rugby471> anyway, I'll let you get on with your work, today is my last day of holidays :-(
<seb128> huats, how are you? still busy apparently? ;-)
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> pitti, guten tag!
<seb128> wie gets?
<pitti> danke, gut!
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> have to prepare for dev week now, I guess; gets high time
<seb128> what session do you give?
<pitti> seb128: ("geht's", BTW)
<seb128> (thanks)
<pitti> seb128: the translation overview (lifecycle/langpacks/Rosetta/community), with David and Danilo
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> nice to see some new topics this week ;-)
 * mvo grumbles about vte and what appears to be a bug in the child-exited signal delivery
<huats> seb128: I am busy indeed... but I manage to get some time to tackle some ubuntu related  stuffs :)
<mvo> didrocks, rugby471: if the software-store trunk/ is good so far in your tests, I will upload this morning - what do you think?
<mvo> the webkit stuff should get some exposure :)
<didrocks> mvo: I've made some basic tests yesterday (I was more trying to get clutter in webkit), I had no issue in installing/uninstalling
<slomo> seb128: why did you move the farsight stuff from gst-plugins-bad to gst-plugins-good in ubuntu?
<baptistemm> òla gentlemen
<Auckla> Good evening. :)
<seb128> slomo, because it's required for jabber video
<seb128> slomo, and we only have good in main
<seb128> slomo, we have been told that fedora does that too
<seb128> slomo, I discussed that with several collabora people are guadec
<slomo> seb128: ok, then the solution is good i guess :) but why can't you simply make a new binary package from -bad and simply move that to main? now upstream bugreports on the farsight plugins are a bit difficult because you never know what the version is they're talking about...
<seb128> slomo, we would have to move the source and all the build-depends
<seb128> slomo, an universe source can't build a main binary
<seb128> slomo, sorry about that but we pointing it at GUADEC as a blocker for empathy by default and nobody came with something better
<seb128> slomo, ideally upstream would move it to good or it's own source
<baptistemm> I seen some other distros did that too
<slomo> ah, that problem again *sigh* :) what about a gst-plugins-bad-main source package as another solution? ;)
<slomo> but sure, the farsight plugins should be moved to good upstream... it just has to be done by someone and it seems nobody cares enough ;)
<seb128> new source ... I think I like the patching better
<seb128> that was meant to be a temporary hack until it moves to good
<slomo> ok :)
<seb128> I expect most distros who want to ship empathy will have to do that anyway so would be nice to find somebody interested upstream to sort the issue
<chrisccoulson> hey bryce, is it ok if we cherry pick the fix for http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23562 in karmic?
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23562 in Protocol/Core "GetProperty can return BadMatch error under certain conditions" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<chrisccoulson> it goes part way to fixing bug 321041
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321041 in libxklavier "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in xkl_process_error()" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321041
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> how are you today?
<seb128> good, thanks, you?
<seb128> how was starting back work for you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, not too bad. starting back to work is hard - i'm looking forward to the weekend again!
 * mvo hugs chrisccoulson
<mvo> weekend!
 * chrisccoulson hugs mvo and seb128
<chrisccoulson> mvo - weekends are great:)
<seb128> ;-)
 * seb128 hugs chrisccoulson
<seb128> hey mvo, how are you?
<seb128> reaching software-store 0.2?
<mvo> seb128: good, annoyed by vte - it does not deliver my signal anymore :(
<seb128> oh
<mvo> drives me crazy!
<seb128> session restart brb
<bryce> chrisccoulson, yeah probably, email me about it and I'll check into it in the morning
 * seb128 hugs mvo for the good work he's doing
<rugby471> mvo: I have some time to do some developing of software-store now, anything I can do?
<chrisccoulson1> bryce - will do. thanks
<mvo> rugby471: please check the TODO list - or just make the html/JS more sexy :)
<chrisccoulson1> my 3G connection keeps disconnecting me!
<rugby471> mvo : okay
<mvo> rugby471: one thing I noticed is that the animated "loading.gif" when fading in will have a black square, that looks ugly on the fade
<rugby471> ok
<mvo> rugby471: so I disabled it for now
<mvo> but that is probably not a big thing and would be nice to have
<Auckla> A bird flew in the way of your microwave.
<Auckla> Somewhere, somebody is eating....
<mvo> rugby471: appdetailsview.py:wksub_iconpath_loading() has the code
<mac_v> rugby471: mvo: is it possible to open the software store always in the middle of the screen? or is it too much work?
<mac_v> for karmic?
<mvo> mac_v: no, that should be fine (and is a good idea IMO)
<mac_v> ok filing a bug :)
<rugby471> mvo: just so you know, the installed icon path is currently messed up
<rugby471> file:./data/icons/24x24/emblems/softwarestore_installed.png doesn't work
<mvo> rugby471: is it? I thought I fixed that :/
<mvo> oh, this one
<mvo> yeah
<rugby471> mvo: it seems we also have trouble when the icon for the application is svg or xpm
<rugby471> maybe we shall have to convert to base/64 and then insert?
<mvo> thats a good idea
<mvo> xpm is not supported
<mvo> I asked on #webkit
<rugby471> http://docs.python.org/library/binascii.html, I shall have a look at it
<rugby471> ok
<mvo> cool, thanks!
<rugby471> mvo: I was thinking gtk.new_pixbuf_from_file and then pass that data to binascii.a2b_base64
<mvo> yeah, that makes sense
<rugby471> hehe that is what I shall do then :-)
<rugby471> mvo: where is the subs dictionary located now?
<mvo> rugby471: wksubs_$name is called now instead
<rugby471> ok
<mvo> rugby471: I felt its more readable this was
<mvo> way
<mac_v> mvo: how can we access the info we have submitted to lp via checkbox?
<mac_v> after sending ?
<mvo> mac_v: sorry, I don't know
<\sh> guys, simple question: since one of the last gnome desktop updates on karmic, my whole screen setup is out of order...panels which were on my first screen are now on the second, and it's not possible anymore to create or move the panels on the first screen...any reason why that happend or is it a default behaviour?
<mac_v> mvo: oops , sorry , i thought it was one of the apps you maintain :)
<mac_v> ! | \sh
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mac_v> !topic | \sh
<ubottu> \sh: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<rugby471> \sh: try holding alt to move the panels
<\sh> rugby471: ok..my fault of thinking too straight ;)
<seb128> you should talk to vuntz about gnome-panel change
<seb128> but almost nobody doing work there has multi screen configs to test that sort of things
<seb128> could be the change on gnome bug #562944
<ubottu> Gnome bug 562944 in general "Make use of the randr 1.3 primary output" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=562944
<\sh> seb128: that's it, at least it reads like the behaviour I have now...the fun part about it, that xrandr doesn't tell me which device is the primary and what the secondary...
<seb128> comments on the upstream bug are welcome I guess
<seb128> we have users with too much free time
<seb128> we got a bug saying that year 0 should not be listed in the calendar
<seb128> it takes ages to scroll years until 0, it's amazing that users try that only to open a bug
<\sh> seb128: done
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> dpm: ok, I think I have my part of the translations talk done now
<dpm> pitti: great, thanks. Shall we still have a call today together with danilo to discuss any details?
<pitti> dpm: if you wish, sure; a quick 10-minute call for coordination might be good
<dpm> pitti: ok, let's do it then. I was telling you 14:00 yesterday, but it might have to be 15:00. Let me check and I come back to you in a few minutes
<pitti> dpm: ok; I need to leave for about an hour now
<pitti> parents are on vac, and their heating is leaking
<pitti> need to check whether the flat is under water already :/
<dpm> oh dear, have fun repairing!
<cassidy> seb128: hi. It would be good to change the default gst src in Karmic in order to fix https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-good0.10/+bug/419169
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419169 in gst-plugins-good0.10 "Empathy in Karmic, audio support is horrible" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> slomo, ^ any opinion on that?
<seb128> cassidy, do you know why it's not default upstream too?
<cassidy> seb128: that's downstream decision, Gst can't assume that pulse is used everywhere
<seb128> in any case it seems it would make sense for debian too?
<slomo> seb128: yes, pulsesrc should be made the default in ubuntu
<seb128> cassidy, slomo: thanks, I will change that after the alpha freeze
<cassidy> seb128: no, Debian doesn't use PA by default
<seb128> ok, will change for ubuntu
<seb128> thanks for pinging about that one ;-)
<cassidy> np :)
<cassidy> I except lot of people complaining that sound is shit so I prefer to have it fixed now :)
<seb128> cassidy, do you know why alsa doesn't work correctly though?
<seb128> ideally that should be working fine too
<cassidy> seb128: no idea, I'm a gst noob, I just relay the info
<seb128> asac, can you open https://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=18147 from firefox?
<seb128> cassidy, ok
<asac> seb128: no
<asac> seb128: odd
<asac> seb128: it suggests the right appliction (Document Viewer) and then it fails
<seb128> asac, ok, same here, I was wondering if I screwed my config or something
<seb128> it works on other pdfs though
<seb128> could be that bugzilla sends the wrong mimetype which confuses firefox?
<asac> could be that its some mime-type config issue in gnomevfs or mailcap
<seb128> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=18147&action=edit has the wrong one
<asac> yes
<asac> what does it send?
<asac> maybe ffox guesses the right helper based on extension (.pdf) and then gets confused because of mime type later
<seb128> asac, dunno but it works after fixing the mimetype in bugzilla now
 * asac runs it with live headers
<seb128> it was set on application/octet...
<asac> you fixed it?
<asac> it suddently started to work
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I changed to application/pdf to see if that fixes it
<seb128> and that does
<seb128> I guess firefox try to be smart rather than just calling evince after download
<asac> ok can you file a bug and attach a .pdf in launchpad and set it to application/octet
<asac> maybe we can reproduce it there ;)
<asac> that would be best i guess
<asac> yes
<asac> there is something buggy
<asac> most likely it just always bails out hard somewhere if the mimetype has no association
<asac> even though it has a proper app set
<seb128> asac, yes, same issue in launchpad, I will open a bug
<asac> thx. plerase against xulrunner-1.9.1 and assign to me
<asac> set to triage
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> asac, done
<james_w> hey seb128
<seb128> hello james_w
<james_w> think we should disable the automatic font installation?
<james_w> as it doesn't work
<huats_> hey james_w
<huats_> :)
<james_w> salut huats_
<seb128> james_w, where is it? I didn't notice that was on
<james_w> can't remember
<james_w> I think gnome-settings-daemon
<seb128> james_w, is there a way to make that working using aptdaemon?
<james_w> somewhere I thought was odd
<james_w> it would work fine
<james_w> except that we don't expose the font information in such a way that it could be used
<seb128> I'm fine turning it on, I've just no clue how and where to trigger it
<seb128> so not sure how to test if it's on or not now
<seb128> turning it off
<james_w> ask slangasek to forward you that spam?
<seb128> ie, if you want to submit a patch you are welcome
<james_w> from -devel
<seb128> ah, I just read that now
<james_w> hmm, gconf-editor just says <schema> for everything
<seb128> let me try to figure where is the install code
<seb128> are you in the schemas section?
<james_w> ah, that would do it :-)
<lool> Hey did anyone get a warning on logout that the empathy contact list window doesn't support session saving?
<james_w> ah, it's a change in packagekit-gnome needed
<james_w> I can do that
<seb128> I don't but I don't use empathy often and I'm not sure compiz displays those
<james_w> would be nice to have
<seb128> james_w, did you find where is the code which does that?
<james_w> we need to label font packages with their language coverage to do that though
<james_w> it ships a gtk module that intercepts failing font lookups
<james_w> you can tweak gconf to prevent it from doing anything
<seb128> ah ok, that would explain why I don't get it
<baptistemm> lool: I did had this message yesterday
<chrisccoulson> lool - that is a silly metacity warning, and it's a bug that it displays on every logout
<james_w> if we don't ship the gtk module then every gtk program starting emits a warning
<james_w> so we can either ship this (currently) useless thing, or not ship it and change the gconf key that makes it look for that module
<chrisccoulson> lool - the warning is likely to be moved to another code path in metacity, so it displays when you're actually trying to save your session rather than log out
<chrisccoulson> although, I disagree that the warning should be shown at all
<lool> chrisccoulson: Ok thanks
<james_w> which is in gnome-settings-daemon
<seb128> james_w, we don't install packagekit by default though so it's not a real issue, is it?
<james_w> sort of
<james_w> "if we don't ship the gtk module then every gtk program starting emits a warning"
<james_w> so we get that in the default install
 * lool agrees with james_w that gconf settings listing expected apps/modules should match the ones we ship so if we dont ship PK bits by default we shold not list them in the default config either
<james_w> I think it's silly there is gconf for that though
<seb128> oh, you mean we would get an error when something try to install a font?
<james_w> no
<seb128> because I don't get a warning every time I start an application
<james_w> hmm, does installing packagekit modify gnome-setttings-daemon's gconf?
<james_w> yes
<james_w> ok
<james_w> sorry for the noise
<seb128> what gconf key are you speaking about?
<james_w> I can fix this, not an issue for the default install
<seb128> ok, that makes sense now
<seb128> thanks!
<james_w> we just disable the prompting, because it's broken
<davmor2> pitti: I got an issue with jockey-kde I click on the ati fglrx driver and hit Activate and nothing
<pitti> davmor2: it doesn't even bring up the progress dialog?
<davmor2> pitti: no
<pitti> davmor2: could you please start "sudo jockey-kde" in a terminal and try that instead?
<pitti> davmor2: oh, hang on, please pastebin /var/log/jockey.log before
<davmor2> pitti: will do
<asac> seb128: so i changed the mimetype to octet-stream ... (you had octec-stream) and now it doesnt offer to open at all :/
<pitti> seb128: looking at bug 419645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419645 in gnome-settings-daemon "Update to 2.27.91" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419645
<davmor2> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/264352
<seb128> pitti, thanks, is karmic unfrozen yet?
<pitti> argh, X freeze
<seb128> asac, well the typo was a good testcase then ;-)
<seb128> pitti, X or compiz?
<pitti> davmor2: that pastebin looks okay, but no trace of the activation attempt
<pitti> seb128: X
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: right, I won't upload it yet
<seb128> pitti, ok, I was just wondering because I've queue some sponsoring and uploads too
<seb128> pitti, do you know how to verify crc32 sums for dbg by hand?
<seb128> objdump -x lib gives the debug section
<pitti> seb128: I'm afraid not
<seb128> but I don't remember how to get the debug one to see if it's matching
<seb128> pitti, ok, no worry, that was in case
<asac> seb128: you say the typo is needed?
<asac> heh
<asac> yeah
<asac> strange
<seb128> let me check if I can see the value which was on bugzilla before I changed it
<seb128> asac, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_activity.cgi?id=6923
<seb128> asac, seems it was application/x-octetstream there before
<asac> ok lets use that then
 * asac updates bug again
<seb128> but it any case if firefox figure the right application it should just run it
<seb128> it seems to do extra mimetype checking which is not required
<asac> nothing to argue
<asac> bug is valid
<asac> and medium at least
 * asac gets latest firefox 3.7 daily to see if its an issue there
<asac> ... still cannot drag menu item to panel ;)
<asac> also issue on trunk
<asac> thx
<seb128> asac, dnd menu items should be fixed, it's working there
<seb128> asac, what gtk version do you run?
<asac> 2.17.10-0ubuntu1
<asac> seb128: ^^
<seb128> asac, did you restart your session since the update?
<seb128> it was 1.5 days ago
<asac> i doubt it ... let me kill the panel
<asac> seb128: thx. its indeed fixed
<seb128> good, thanks for testing and confirming
<seb128> pitti, are you looking to those retracers crashes? I get a new set of emails, is that you who cleaned and the retracers crashers again?
<pochu> seb128: I uploaded libunique 1.1.2 to experimental. I forgot about the pot change, but shouldn't that go upstream anyway?
<seb128> pochu, that could, there is nothing obviously wrong by shipping an empty file there but that breaks the languagepack tools
<seb128> I guess they could as well update it or not ship it though
 * bigon wonders if galago still alive
 * Ng hrms at the f-spot screensaver. doesn't seem to be working
<pitti> seb128: yes, I did
<pitti> argh, they crashed again
<pitti> KeyError: 'content_type'
<seb128> right
<pitti> ah, that again
<pitti> I just fixed that in trunk
<pitti> I just deleted the "expectation failed" ones
<seb128> what was that?
<pitti> seb128: I'll do an upload soon and restart them afterwards
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<pitti> seb128: this "HttpError 417 Precondition failed" goo
<seb128> ah that
<davmor2> pitti: sorry about that t'interweb died
<pitti> hey davmor2, wb
<davmor2> did you get my replies?
<pitti> davmor2: no, I didn't
<davmor2> (12:09:47) davmor2: pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/264352
<davmor2> (12:13:28) davmor2: pitti: same thing when doing sudo jockey-kde.  However the terminal says Error "/var/tmp/kdecache-tester" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0  and  Error "/tmp/kde-tester" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0
<davmor2> pitti: I'm just grabbing the html logs to see what I missed
<pitti> davmor2: no idea aobut the kdetester stuff, I'm afraid
<pitti> davmor2: I'll boot the kde netbook system and try it there, I guess
<davmor2> pitti: I can give you ssh-server access tomorrow but I need it for testing today
<dobey> pitti: hey. does distutils-extra do some funky stuff to hook into distutils by default?
<pitti> dobey: some more details, please?
<mac_v> seb128:  is Bug #423542 a dup of the libgnome bug ? it is something that has started recently after the updates
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423542 in gtk+2.0 "No icons in application/System Gnome menus (dup-of: 407621)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423542
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "(design decision) Icons missing from context menu , dialogue buttons , firefox bookmark favicons" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407621
<dobey> pitti: doing "./setup.py check" works in modules that don't even use distutils-extra for anything :)
<seb128> mac_v, right, once gnome-panel has been fixed to respect the option
<dobey> pitti: so i was quite confused by it doing stuff
<mac_v> seb128: it also affects the nautilus context menus
<pitti> dobey: isn't is supposed to?
<seb128> mac_v, the very first entry you mean? that's an another bug and a nautilus one and fixed in git already
<pitti> dobey: didn't you write that even? :-)
<dobey> pitti: i wrote it, but i don't think modules that don't import distutils-extra at all should get its commands, should they?
<seb128> mac_v, http://git.gnome.org/cgit/nautilus/commit/?id=064086ef68a0692ac9050b7a0d3ded4a836c8180
<pitti> dobey: TTYL, conf call
<mac_v> seb128: yup , the first entries , but i think that did not solve it > https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/387796/comments/35
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387796 in nautilus "Display application icons for "Open With" entries in the context-menu" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<seb128> mac_v, what didn't solve it? the git commit is not in karmic yet
<mac_v> oh , ok , it looked similar to the earlier patch ;) , , nevermind then
<seb128> mac_v, did you try a git build?
<seb128> mac_v, the gnome-panel change is under discussion apparently though
<seb128> mac_v, I think it looks very weird but I'm not a designer
<seb128> mac_v, you can maybe try to get mpt's view on that one
<mac_v> sure
<mac_v> seb128: but he's not in today?
<seb128> mac_v, not sure, I've not seen him around yet
<mac_v> i'll just assign the bug to him , then ;)
<seb128> mac_v, ok ;-)
<pitti> wow, ekiga's canonical conference voip works just great
<pitti> first time I use it
<kenvandine> good morning rickspencer3
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah it has always been super reliable for me
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<davmor2> pitti: is that using empathy?
<pitti> no, ekiga
<davmor2> pitti: so you haven't tried empathy's ekiga acc to connect then?
<pitti> no, not yet
<rickspencer3> hi kenvandine pitti seb128
<rickspencer3> good morning
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, DX release day, right? :)
 * rickspencer3 whip cracking noises
<seb128> rickspencer3, but archive frozen due to alpha ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, ack
<rickspencer3> still, every Thursday we should "release" their code
<rickspencer3> even if it can't get uploaded until Friday, should be all ready to go
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, yes
<rickspencer3> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> seb128, too late for alpha5...
<rickspencer3> you da man
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/KarmicWeeklyReleases
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, perfect!
<kenvandine> the indicator stuff might not happen today... it may cause breakage
<rickspencer3> kenvandine knows that when I see a table, I assume everything is going well ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i knew you would want to see that
 * seb128 waits for freeze to end
 * rickspencer3 hands seb128 a blow torch
<seb128> the freezes are boring, I want to upload new cracks ;-)
<seb128> cracks^Wfixes
<kenvandine> seb128, we are planning to prepare releases for all DX team packages every thursday
<seb128> that's nice
<seb128> having regular updates is a good idea
<kenvandine> yup
<rickspencer3> hi tedg
<seb128> hey tedg
<tedg> Guys, seriously, not so quick.  Notify-OSD's queue ends up too full as I start up in the morning :)
<seb128> lol
 * mvo declares victory over a nasty update-manager hang bug
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<tedg> james_w: So I just got an e-mail about a packaging branch get connected to a bug.  Is that because of the import of the packages into the lp:ubuntu/karmic/* branches?  (not an issue, just trying to understand)
<superm1> i've been getting a lot of those too
<james_w> tedg: yep
<tedg> james_w: Cool, thanks.
<superm1> james_w, so at some point will we be able to just push to those branches rather than do an upload to the archive (forgive me, i've not been keeping up with this stuff)?
<james_w> yep, that's the plan
<james_w> though it will be more than "just push"
<james_w> there will be an explicit action to trigger a build over and above pushing
<superm1> okay cool
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m279aef55
<rodrigo_> kenvandine: yeah, harmless warnings, but I really need to remove them
<rodrigo_> kenvandine: will do as soon as I finish the oauth stuff
<kenvandine> humm... harmless?
<kenvandine> it didn't insert the contact :)
<kenvandine> maybe i need to copy more
<rodrigo_> oh
<rodrigo_> kenvandine: hmm, the url seems wrong -> http://127.0.0.1:38995/contacts/http://www.google.com/m8/feeds/contacts/ken%40vandine.org/base/713d9428d18e5d6
<rodrigo_> kenvandine: I guess that's the UID from google contacts we discussed in Dublin, right?
<kenvandine> maybe
<kenvandine> i did copy a few ok
<kenvandine> then it started failing
<rodrigo_> with those uids?
<kenvandine> and now every contact i try copying it fails
<kenvandine> hang on
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, here is the output from a single copy that failed
<kenvandine> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m58d8cbf7
 * rickspencer3 is doing dist-upgrade and sees new desktopcouch
<rodrigo_> kenvandine: ah, it stores _id":"http: as the id, so I guess the following ones will fail
<rodrigo_> and adds the rest as attachments
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> eww
<rodrigo_> so I guess we need to deal with that
<kenvandine> ok... /me files a bug
<rodrigo_> yes, please
<kenvandine> actually... can you file it?
<kenvandine> you can describe it much better :)
<rodrigo_> ok
 * kenvandine will comment on it
<kenvandine> thx
<rodrigo_> kenvandine: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/423746
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423746 in evolution-couchdb "Contact IDs from Google backend confuses evo-couchdb" [Medium,New]
<kenvandine> thx
<rugby471> mac_v: dammit, I just realised that I'm going to miss the papercut session tonite :-(
<mac_v> rugby471: oops i forgot totally! david would have killed me ;p , thanks for reminding
<rugby471> hehe
<rugby471> mac_v: can you tell david I am sorry I cannot attend
<mac_v> nope ;p
<mac_v> rugby471: ;) , sure i'll tell him if he's hunting you
<mvo> rugby471: hey! any progress on the loading.gif :) ?
<rugby471> mvo: sorry I have been out all today at an exibition about da vinci
<rugby471> I shall have a lot at it now
<rugby471> lot > look
<mvo> rugby471: da vinci? sounds nice
<rugby471> mvo: it was, basically a group of italians have made all of his ideas into real structures etc. I went to see it when I was in Rome and it so happens it has come to a museum 20 mins from me :-)
<rugby471> mvo: what branch should I base it on, webkit or trunk?
<mvo> rugby471: trunk/
<rugby471> cool
<mvo> rugby471: rome> haha :)
<rugby471> mvo: what?
<mvo> rugby471: well, that you went to see it in rome and then it comes to a place close to you :) funny
<rugby471> mvo: hehe, well I didn't go to see it in Rome specifically, I kinda went to see the incredible architecture/history and it just happened to appear where we were walking on our last day :-)
<rugby471> mvo: can you reproduce this? software-store seems to open behind all my other windows (trunk)
<rugby471> mvo: it can't even come to to front when I click it
<mvo> rugby471: oh, give me a sec, I have a look
<mvo> rugby471: hm, seems to be ok for me, what WM do you use (compiz or metacity)?
<mvo> rugby471: I changed it to "open in center"
 * mvo wonders if that broke it
<rugby471> I think metacity, this is on my karmic virtual machine, may just be me
<rugby471> yeah that is what I was thinking...
<rugby471> I shall change it and see
<rugby471> mvo: nope that isn't it
<rugby471> mvo: nope it must just be me, it is happening with rev no's that I know definitely worked before
<mvo> ok
 * rugby471 just realised he set gnome-terminal to always on top...
<fta> in evolution / karmic, unread emails with attachements show the paper clip in the view pane, but that paper clip (now) disappears when the mail is read, is that a known bug/regression?
<seb128> I don't have this issue here
<chrisccoulson> hey fta
<chrisccoulson> sorry i didn't respond to your message earlier
<seb128> and I don't think I read a bug about that one
<fta> seb128, seems it's not for all emails.. looking at a few email, it seems it's when there are several attachments
<fta> chrisccoulson, np. it reoccured twice already
<chrisccoulson> fta - could you paste the output of tune2fs -l for the volume somewhere?
<fta> chrisccoulson, well, it changed since.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/264502/
<rugby471> mvo: I cannot reproduce that black box thing you speak about
<rugby471> so I have set the icon back
<rugby471> I shall push it to my branch
<rugby471> can you test it from my branch?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i'll have a think when i get home from work. i have to drive home now
<rugby471> mvo: you will have to run sudo cp data/icons/32x32/animations/software-store-loading.gif /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/animations/software-store-loading.gif
<rugby471> to get the icon in the correct place
<rugby471> mvo: avaiable here https://code.launchpad.net/~rugby471/software-store/software-store-andrew
<mvo> rugby471: thanks, testing now
<rugby471> kl
<rugby471> mvo: gotta go now
<rugby471> mvo: be back in an hour & a half
<rugby471> see ya
<mvo> rugby471: see you
<seb128> unfrozen, yeah ;-)
<pitti> new crack!
<MenZa> nou.
<seb128> pitti, indeed ;-)
 * pitti updates https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/PolicyKitOneMigration for hplip
<pitti> so once asac uploads the new NM, and indicator-session drops the client stuff, we should be good
<seb128> good job!
 * mclasen had no idea hplip uses polkit
<seb128> slomo, do you know if somebody is interested in pitivi crashes?
<seb128> slomo, we have some on launchpad I'm pondering doing forwarding upstream, or do you know if somebody look at those?
<seb128> I mean look at launchpad bugs
<rickspencer3> seb128, bilboed in #pitivi
<seb128> rickspencer3, thanks
<seb128> rickspencer3, is he the person to ask or is he watching the bugs on launchpad?
<rickspencer3> seb128, he's the upstream driver for pitivi
<seb128> ok, I will ask there then
<rickspencer3> I've been meaning to introduce myself all week
<rickspencer3> but have been too busy :(
<slomo> seb128: you want to sync new pitivi/gnonlin from experimental i guess
<rugby471> mac_v: how was the session?
<seb128> slomo, right
<mac_v> rugby471: nothing new for me :( , it was more of an intro to people who didnt know fully about papercuts ;p
<rugby471> mac_v: oh good :-)
<rugby471> i mean I didn't miss mouch then
<rugby471> mouch
<rugby471> damn it much
<mac_v> rugby471: and david got pretty pissed you werent there , since a few bugs you worked on , were being questioned
<rugby471> really?
<mac_v> ;p
<rugby471> you ****
<rugby471> hehe
<mac_v> rugby471:  ;p
<rugby471> mac_v: were any being questioned though?
<rugby471> I am asking as the log of the session hasn't been put up, only a summary
<rugby471> mac_v : do you have the log
<rugby471> ?
<mac_v> rugby471: no , i was just teasing you ;p
<rugby471> cool :-)
<seb128> rugby471, I expect dholbach will put logs online tomorrow
<mac_v> !logs > rugby471
<ubottu> rugby471, please see my private message
<rugby471> ah thanks :-)
<mac_v> they might have some now
<rugby471> kl
<rugby471> mac_v: just read it, as you said it was for new papercutters
<rugby471> well see ya :-)
<pitti> good night everyone
<Amaranth> what is the atatana project?
<jpds> Amaranth: launchpad.net/ayatana
<mac_v> Amaranth: did i trigger that doubt ? [bug assign] ;p
<Amaranth> mac_v: Actually yes. Just a bit worried about compiz diverging too far from upstream
<mac_v> Amaranth: hehe ;) , ,its just the canonical design team , they wont diverge ,but probably push for a solution
<seb128> Amaranth, is upstream still working on it or are they busy rewritting everything in c++?
<Amaranth> seb128: Yes.
<Amaranth> :P
<seb128> yes to what?
<seb128> there has been no new version for months now
<Amaranth> I don't think they have an answer for it, really
<Amaranth> seb128: 0.8.4 is apparently just waiting on a couple more fixes
<c_korn> what is compiz written in currently ?
<Amaranth> and based on the recent fixes it has gotten that probably means ubuntu bugs
<chrisccoulson> what's going to happen with all this work in compiz when people start using gnome-shell? :(
<Amaranth> c_korn: C
<seb128> will it fixes the focus issues when opening the session dialog?
<seb128> or the ssh keyring dialog twice
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: gnome-shell will fail everywhere except the netbook space is my guess
<Amaranth> seb128: I believe that one is already fixed in the snapshots in the compiz PPA
<c_korn> oh, so they require some object orientation
<seb128> compiz would be nice if they invested time to work on it rather than rewritting it
<seb128> but shrug
<Amaranth> c_korn: davidr spent months working on a branch that added some weird gobject-like thing before the decision was made to just use C++
<Amaranth> seb128: The problem is no one was really worked on it in about 6 months
<Amaranth> development is getting more active again now
<c_korn> uff, had to be disappointing
<Amaranth> every plugin in compiz itself is ported to C++, not sure what the status is for the old fusion plugins but I know a lot of them are done
<Amaranth> iirc the original plan was to have 0.10 out at this time but I would settle for 0.9 :)
<mac_v> seb128: hehe , not me ;) the gnome-panel bug reassign
<seb128> mac_v, right
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey seb
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> seb128, good, yourself?
<seb128> good, a bit tired it's time to go to bed there ;-)
<seb128> it has been a while that I didn't stay late enough to see you around ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, do you have things on your todolist for the day already?
<robert_ancell> seb128, I've been busy in the evening so haven't been able to stay late
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh yes - my todo list is full :)
<seb128> ok good
<robert_ancell> seb128, working on a bunch of patches
<seb128> ok excellent
<seb128> I would have bounced some bugs your way if you very looking for tasks
<robert_ancell> seb128, how are things for you? Got much on your plate?
<seb128> but if you have enough to be busy that's cool ;-)
<seb128> things are ok, there is always enough to be busy
<seb128> I spent part of the week catching up on emails from vacs and sponsoring
<seb128> and did some updates
<robert_ancell> seb128, if they're not high priority let me know as I'm building up my queue
<seb128> and looking at bugs which should be milestoned for karmic
<robert_ancell> seb128, do you see much that is broken in karmic?  I'm noticing a lot of little things but nothing major so far
<seb128> robert_ancell, no, but you need to look at bugs to know ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, ignorance is bliss!! :)
<seb128> I feel a bit unsure about some of the changes
<seb128> ie I guess empathy will have many things which don't work as good as pidgin
<robert_ancell> seb128, banshee is out right, empathy is in?
<seb128> or gtk client side decoration created quite some issues
<seb128> yes
<seb128> or should be in, that can still change
<robert_ancell> seb128, I've been fixing a number of duplicate object IDs in GtkBuilder, not sure which GTK+ started checking for those
<seb128> the update this week I think
<robert_ancell> I'm generally impressed with the .9x releases though - they seem pretty stable
<seb128> we had to fix gnome-control-center, update-manager, gdebi, etc too
<seb128> right
<seb128> robert_ancell, bug #408647 is a totem crasher with an example and a valgrind log if you are bored
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408647 in gstreamer0.10 "totem crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408647
<seb128> ie if you want to send that upstream or have a look
<seb128> otherwise fixing this compiz focus issue would be nice
<seb128> ie the one which makes the session dialog not always have focus
<seb128> you can easily trigger it by running ssh, getting gnome-keyring prompt, esc and try again
<robert_ancell> seb128, I've been working on getting compiz running locally.  Been a bit tricky though
<seb128> you need to expense some hardware running compiz ;-)
<robert_ancell> I reckon :)
<seb128> anyway time to go to bed
<seb128> good night everybody
<robert_ancell> seb128, cool, see you next week
<seb128> robert_ancell, have a nice weekend if I don't see you tomorrow morning and see you next week
<seb128> bye
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-04
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, ping
<rickspencer3> g'night robert_ancell and TheMuso
<rickspencer3> have a good weekend
<robert_ancell> night
<didrocks> good morning
<hyperair> hmm gcalctool's broken
<mac_v> hyperair: gcalctool WFM ;p
<hyperair> mac_v: try using the financial calculator mode
<hyperair> mac_v: click on some buttons
<mac_v> oh , just a sec
<mac_v> hyperair: oh , the top row buttons , yeah
<hyperair> yep
<pitti> Good morning
<mac_v> robert_ancell: hi... seems you have assigned > Bug #82654 to yourself, it has a papercut task too , is it a papercut? i.e simple fix ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 82654 in compiz "Windows can be positioned with title bar below gnome-panel" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82654
<robert_ancell> mac_v, I wouldn't say it's trivial.  It requires making the window moving and resizing code clip on the panel edges
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
 * pitti hugs robert_ancell and seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<robert_ancell> hey seb128
<didrocks> hey seb128
<didrocks> hi pitti
<didrocks> morning robert_ancell
<seb128> lut didrocks
<mac_v> robert_ancell: hmm, if its too big a work,or would take more than a day to fix, could you invalidate the papercut with a short reason pls :)
<seb128> didrocks, wrong timezone
<robert_ancell> mac_v, ok
<didrocks> seb128: yes :) "good evening robert_ancell" is better
<robert_ancell> didrocks, good friday evening even :)  Off to the pub soon
<didrocks> robert_ancell: hehe, ready to enjoy your week-end? :)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, absolutely :)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, how is quickly going?  You seem to be making good progress.  I read an arstechnica article about it today
<didrocks> pitti: when you have some time: I added a python-distutils-extra task and additional info to bug #421689. I guess you only take the first found file to search for a package in the egg file. If you can take a look at it, it would be great as new package created with Quickly can't be runned without crashing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421689 in quickly "a ubuntu-project should depend on python-desktopcouch-records" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421689
<didrocks> robert_ancell: yes, we will release 0.2.1 this week-end and the Core has been rewritten for 0.2. I'll post a blog post suit next week describing features, how to create Quickly templates, etc. :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, you know about bug #400863 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400863 in gdm "ck-history can take a *long* time to run, during which gdm is unusable" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400863
<seb128> robert_ancell, your new bug seems a duplicate
<robert_ancell> seb128, ah, thanks
<robert_ancell> seb128, can you look at the xscreensaver bzr and see if the conflict changes I made make sense?
<seb128> robert_ancell, looking
<robert_ancell> seb128, actually they should be (!= ${binary:Version})
<seb128> robert_ancell, I would use a Replaces too
<robert_ancell> seb128, why do they need a replaces?
<seb128> mvo, ^
<seb128> because technically they replace files from other binaries
<seb128> conflicts means 'can't be install together with that'
<mvo> seb128++
<seb128> replaces means 'is going to overwrite files from that'
<seb128> mvo, bzr get lp:~ubuntu-desktop/xscreensaver/ubuntu
<seb128> mvo, rev8
<seb128> if you want to have a look
<robert_ancell> so I need to mark them as replacing any older versions of the other packages
<seb128> usually not any version
<seb128> we just bump versions when we move things around
 * mvo looks
<mvo> yeah, if its just files moving around, a relaces if sufficient. makes the work of apt/dpkg simpler too
<robert_ancell> mvo, so the conflicts is not required?
<mvo> if its just about moving files around, then no
<mvo> if there is another reason (e.g. two binaries that fight for the same resource or something) then it is required
<robert_ancell> seb128, mvo, thanks branch is updated and ready for sponsorship if looks good
<seb128> ok, will do sponsoring after getting coffee
<chrisccoulson> mmmmmm, coffee :)
<chrisccoulson> good morning btw
<robert_ancell> mvo, do you think we need to add anything more to the compiz 0.8.3 bug (bug 422384) before putting into the sponsorship queue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422384 in compiz "Update to 0.8.3" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422384
<mvo> robert_ancell: we should do another update, more bugfixes went into git recently
<mvo> robert_ancell: and we need a word from the release team that its ok to upload .)
<mvo> robert_ancell: I will prepare the updates, should be a trivial thing
<mvo> (updating to latest git)
<huats> morning everyone
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128
<robert_ancell> huats has arrived, i'm off ;)
<huats> lol
<huats> good night robert_ancell :)
<robert_ancell> huats, :) see you later
<huats> I'll take care of the day :)
 * robert_ancell tags in huats.  And assigns him all his work :)
<seb128> pitti, do you plan to review the gnome-games sponsoring request again?
<pitti> seb128: not right now, but can do later
<seb128> pitti, would be nice, thank you
<seb128> huats, pessulus needs fixing btw
<huats> seb128: I have seen
<huats> it is on my daily todo list
<huats> thanks
<huats> (and btw I don't think the upstream configure.ac reflect thats :)
<seb128> huats, it's python ...
<seb128> ie they don't depends on lib at build time
<seb128> there is no compilation to do
<huats> :)
 * huats was just trying to blame vuntz for not mentioning it:)
<huats> (in the archive)
<seb128> pitti, I'm sponsoring dx*
<seb128> (xsplash, libdbusmenu, indicator)
<seb128> just fyi
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> pitti, do you remember what you did for the previous libdbusmenu upload?
<seb128> pitti, the bzr changelog doesn't match the current karmic one, your changes to bzr-builddeb options are not in bzr
<pitti> oops
<pitti> seb128: sorry, push failed; merging my changes
<seb128> pitti, what bzr did you use btw?
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> kenvandine used lp:~ubuntu-desktop/dbusmenu/ubuntu
<seb128> but that's not the one in the control
<pitti> right, that's the correct branch; I fixed that back then in debian/control
<seb128> ok good
<pitti> seb128: pushed
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> sorry for the hassle
<seb128> no problem I was just getting confused
<seb128> mvo, hey, want to have a look to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/xscreensaver/ubuntu and sponsor if it's good to be uploaded?
<seb128> mvo, it's things moving around packages should not be too hard to review, I'm busy with dxteam updates right now and I would welcome a double check from you for the replaces, etc on this one
<mvo> seb128: maybe after lunch, I'm currently merging some synaptic fixes, not sure how long that is going to take
<seb128> mvo, ok thanks, no hurry in any case that was in case you wanted to do some sponsoring ;-)
<Riddell> hmm, I always get scared when xscreensaver moves things about, means I have to move things about in kde screensaver
<seb128> Riddell, want to have a look to the sponsoring request maybe then so you can check that too?
 * seb128 uploads new libdbus-menu and xplash
<seb128> indicator-session next
<seb128> vuntz, hey, do you also have rows and columns=0 in the wnck-applet?
<seb128> Amaranth, hi
<seb128> Amaranth, shouldn't you include Xlib.h for your g-c-c changes ans add some xlib pkg-config check too?
<didrocks> seb128: btw, how was your udw session?
<seb128> didrocks, I didn't have one?
<seb128> didrocks, the hundredpapercut one from djsiegel you mean?
<didrocks> seb128: yes, that's what is written :)
<seb128> didrocks, went well, david did it, I just replied to one question
<didrocks> seb128: ok :)
<seb128> didrocks, btw do you still plan to work on the gnome-shell stack updates?
<didrocks> seb128: mutter is last remaining thing on my side, right? (I can work on clutter too, be you will have to sponsor it :))
<seb128> didrocks, right
<seb128> I'm fine doing sponsoring if you update clutter too
<seb128> GNOME updated the requirement to current 1.0 version I think
<didrocks> seb128: I'll do it this evening (I worked a lot for UDW + quickly this week). Is it ok for you?
<seb128> so it would be nice to get it in karmic
<seb128> no hurry, I will not sponsor that before monday anyway
<didrocks> yes, but as I will be in the "braderie de lille" for ubuntu-fr this week-end, I have to do it tonight :)
<didrocks> (and next week will be for "fête de l'humanité", on the ubuntu-fr booth too, then meeting for next ubuntu-party and OWF...). Busy september, as usual :)
<seb128> didrocks, if you are busy just tell me no that's fine
<seb128> do the universe one and I will do clutter
<didrocks> seb128: no, that's ok. Clutter is usually easy to update (I've already built it in my laptop from a recent git snapshot, last week-end)
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> if you don't feel like working on that feel free to skip
<seb128> there is no hurry there, just a nice to have
<didrocks> seb128: yes, but the sooner is the better :)
<pitti> seb128: (preparing release status) is bug 402175 just a matter of time, or are there blockers (bad patch, etc.)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402175 in gnumeric "gtk_tree_view_column_get_cell_renderers implicitly converted to pointer" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402175
<pitti> same question for bug 403549
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403549 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV immediately after start up" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403549
<seb128> pitti, the nautilus one, new tarballs are due on monday, it missed alpha but I don't think it requires an upload today
<seb128> ie no point to backport to undo next work day
<pitti> seb128: right, I just wanted to know whether there are unresolved blockers; that's fine
<seb128> pitti, I forgot about the first one, I though that was universe ...
<seb128> will look at it after lunch
<pitti> seb128: no hurry
<pitti> I'm just running through the bits in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus to see where we are blocked
<pitti> mvo: could you please give me a quick status for bug 391555? is it just a matter of finding some time to fix it, or is it a hard problem which isn't fully understood yet?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391555 in gnome-app-install "gnome-app-install crashed with AttributeError in itemIsInstalled()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391555
<pitti> seb128: for bug 412927, I currently have that blocking on a sid upload; could we in principle cherrypick the fix and sync later?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412927 in gst-plugins-base0.10 "Easy codec installation is not working" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412927
<seb128> pitti, I would prefer to wait, slomo commented on the upstream bug saying the change breaks things yesterday
<pitti> ah, ok
<seb128> pitti, he's still working on the right fix for that
 * pitti updates bug status for that, thanks
<seb128> it's going to be fixed before beta no worry but not this week
<seb128> pitti, should empathy recommends telepathy-idle and telepathy-butterfly?
<pitti> seb128: we seed -idle now, so if recommending it helps to lower the delta, that's fine
<pitti> seb128: butterfly> still waiting for a definitive answer in bug 388898 for that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388898 in papyon "[MIR] empathy dependencies" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388898
<seb128> pitti, I would vote for using butterfly
<pitti> seb128: could you comment to the bug with some justification? would be nice to have some comparison; do you use it?
<seb128> I've been playing with it yes
<seb128> justification: msn account import work with it, new version has video chat
<seb128> I can do some extra testing, will add a comment to the bug
<pitti> great
<pitti> sounds convincing
<pitti> Riddell: do you have a minute to update the Kubuntu status on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus ?
<lool> pitti: I unsub-ed ubuntu-mir from the giant Empathy MIR bug BTW
<lool> As there was a stupid GStreamer task cluttering the list
<pitti> lool: right, I saw; thanks
<davmor2> seb128, pitti: I've been testing it from the daily empathy ppa for stability issues and it hasn't died on me so far (butterfly)
<lool> Grah
<lool> pitti: Got my last lines?
<lool> 12:43 < lool> pitti: On workitems, would it make sense to normalize them?
<lool> pitti: I wonder whether we should reset tracking for mobile team to get a readable chart or normalize the bars to 100
<pitti> lool: no, these got lost
<pitti> lool: we can change the initial number of items, i. e. where the trend line starts
<lool> I mean the graph part is quite borken for mobile because we added/changed so many workitems so late
<lool> pitti: Ok that's a good start
<lool> pitti: 150 might be better
<pitti> lool: and/or drop the data from the first couple of days
<mvo> pitti: just needs some attention/love I tihnk , I will work on it now
<mvo> pitti: (bug #391555)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391555 in gnome-app-install "gnome-app-install crashed with AttributeError in itemIsInstalled()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391555
<lool> pitti: Keeping >= august seems better
<pitti> mvo: don't misunderstand me, I don't want to urge you to work on it now, just understand on which bugs we have blockers which need to be resolved
<lool> pitti: Would you mind changing these?
<pitti> lool: sure
<lool> I cant really send you a patch but I could write you the commands if you like
<lool> pitti: thanks a lot
 * pitti invokes the firefox sqlite editor
<lool> No kidding?
<lool> Didnt know we had that
<lool> Is it over webdav?  or you have some server side stuff too?
<mvo> pitti: sure, its fine, I have it on my todo list for today anyway :)
<pitti> lool: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5817
<pitti> lool: no, download .db, edit locally, scp back
<pitti> but that extension is just terrific
<pitti> lool: how's that now? http://piware.de/workitems/mobile/karmic/report.html
<pitti> lool: also, this currently ends at 2009-10-01; it's a good end date for our team, it's the day until when we can do non-OMG changes to karmic still
<pitti> depending on your release planning this might differ for your team
<lool> Ok
<lool> pitti: Well some work items are "Test LSB compliance of RC release" or "of beta release"
<lool> So we have some work items until the end, but that's ok
<lool> pitti: that looks good now thanks!
<pitti> lool: fixed y position of title now, too
<lool> I'm sure it will be even better when I mark work items as POSTPONED in deferred specs
<lool> The sqlite extension is cool thanks
<pitti> lool: for desktop team I just un-targetted them for karmic; then they automatically fall out of scope
<lool> Ack
<hyperair> hmm for some reason, alt+f2 is no longer working.
<hyperair> how strange.
<seb128> do you have a transparent background?
<hyperair> no i don't
<hyperair> it's a solid colour
<hyperair> but i used compiz to reduce the opacity of the entire panel slightly
<seb128> on all the bars configured?
<hyperair> only one bar
<seb128> dunno then
<seb128> there is a bug open about that being broken when the panel is not solid
<hyperair> it just doesn't respond to alt+f2 any more for some reason
<seb128> but seems it's not your case so ...
<seb128> well as said it happens when you set transparency
<seb128> didn't read a bug about it happening when no transparency is used yet
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> i see
<seb128> try undoing you compiz change
<hyperair> just did. still doesn't work
<seb128> did you restart gnome-panel after the change?
<hyperair> nope
<seb128> try that too
<hyperair> hmm i just restarted the panel and it works again
<hyperair> oh well
<hyperair> i wonder what happened earlier..
<seb128> what do you mean?
<seb128> seems the same bug, transparency breaks things
<hyperair> killall gnome-panel
<hyperair> alt+f2 works again.
<hyperair> transparency still there
<seb128> hum ok, dunno then
<seb128> did you play with the transparency setting?
<seb128> ie setting it and unsetting it let the shortcut broken
<hyperair> wait. i think i did
<seb128> there you go
<hyperair> i was messing around with the panel background earlier
<mac_v> pitti: any ideas/suggestions about this bug> Bug #417824 , seems like a devkit bug , does any more info need to be provided... its messing up other components which try to invoke the power state :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417824 in gnome-panel "Gnome-panel loads very late after session start" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417824
<mac_v> or maybe a gnome-power-manager issue as seb128 suggests
<mac_v> oh , and i use a semi-transparent pixmap for the gnome panel
<seb128> so alt-f2 doesn't work for you?
<seb128> but the slowness is probably not due to that
<seb128> the bug shows it's timeouting on some dbus call
<mac_v> nope alt+F2 doesnt work :(, hasnt been working for a long time
<pitti> mac_v: replied to the bug with a test command
 * mac_v checks
<mac_v> pitti: no :( , none of them time out , do you want me to paste the output  in the bug?
<pitti> mac_v: no, no need to
<mac_v> i'm having a bunch of gpm bugs because of that :(
<pitti> mac_v: you can consistently reproduce this timeout by killing and restarting g-p-m?
<pitti> that woudl give us a handle at least
<pitti> mac_v: could you run dbus-monitor --system while you do that?
<mac_v> pitti: if i kill gpm and restart it , it is always consistently starts late , Bug #409838 , also the prefs dont open immediately even after the icon is present
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409838 in gnome-power-manager "GPM notification icon doesnt immediately display on start-up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409838
<mac_v> pitti: you want me to first run the dbus-monitor? and then the gpm restart?
<pitti> mac_v: yes; this will record all the d-bus calls it makes
<mac_v> ok
<mac_v> pitti: also , another unrelated problem , i'm trying to upload an log viewer crash ,but how many ever times i try , i get this apport error >Could not upload report data to crash database: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error < but i can upload the reduced report... , would the reduced report be enough? if not , how do i upload the complete report?
<chrisccoulson> good afternoon everyone!
<pitti> kenvandine: hey
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti! how are you?
<pitti> good, thanks! you, too?
<kenvandine> hey pitti
<chrisccoulson> i'm good too - just finished work for the week:)
<pitti> kenvandine: would you mind updating the dx integration status on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus ?
<kenvandine> pitti, sure
<mac_v> pitti: thanks for the help , i'v attached the dbus-monitor --system  output to the bug :)
<mac_v> seems like its in some kind of a loop
<mac_v> pitti: ah ...!  i think it is due to > acer usb camera
<mac_v> s/usb/built-in
<pitti> mac_v: meh, GetAll() doesn't occur in the log
<pitti> ugh, what would a camera have to do with it?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128!
<pitti> mac_v: replied
<mac_v> ah! , i cant find the acer hang bug! just a sec
<pitti> mac_v: just posted another debugging step
<seb128> is anybody there wanting to write a libgdata mir, it's required by totem for youtube in karmic
<mac_v> pitti: added the log , could Bug #271258 be causing this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271258 in linux "gspca's module fails on 2.6.27-3-generic on Intrepid" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271258
<pitti> mac_v: well, everything's possible, but it seems very unrelated
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<mac_v> pitti: any other debugging you need for the bug ? or shall i mark it incomplete->new?
<pitti> mac_v: hm; just looked at the dkp output, nothing interesting there
<pitti> mac_v: but at least we have a reproducer on your system now
<pitti> mac_v: any chance I could get ssh on your machine?
<mac_v> pitti: havent ever tried that , till now , would need instructions
<mac_v> to set it up
 * mac_v googles
<mac_v> pitti: i'v installed ssh now
<pitti> mac_v: if you are behind a router, you need to enable port forwarding of port 22, so that it can be reached from the outside
<pitti> mac_v: and then you need to create a temporary user for me (call it "pitti" or so)
<mac_v> pitti: port 22 is a tcp/udp ? or can be any?
<baptistemm> ssh is tcp/22
<mac_v> thanks baptistemm :)
<mac_v> pitti: admin priv , right? could i PM ? regarding setup of account
<pitti> mac_v: I'd need admin, yes
<mvo> rodrigo_: hey! I just tested your tomboy fix for #419992
<pitti> mac_v: the third key on https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Epitti/+sshkeys
<rodrigo_> mvo: and? it worked?
<pitti> mac_v: please copy that to ~pitti/.ssh/authorized_keys
<mvo> rodrigo_: its no longer crashing, but it says server not responding - is that ok?
<rodrigo_> mvo: yeah, known problem, needs some fixes uin u1.com
<mvo> rodrigo_: its defnitely a improvement to before where it crashed immediately
<mvo> rodrigo_: ok, great. I upload now
<rodrigo_> mvo: yeah, the fix is for accepting the server's certificates
<rodrigo_> mvo: cool, thanks!
<mvo> my pleasure
<rodrigo_> mvo: the patch will be committed upstream this weekend, so I'll submit a new version next week with the patch removed
<mvo> rodrigo_: ok, just let me know when I'm around, I'm happy to sponsor that then too
<rodrigo_> cool, I'll wait for the release to be done though :D
<pitti> seb128: ok, seems the retracer is buggy and tries to mark a bug as a dupe of itself (see bug 423173)
<ubottu> Bug 423173 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/423173 is private
<pitti> seb128: please don't restart it again for now, I need to investigate this more closely
<seb128> pitti, ok
<mvo> wehh, noscript jumps on me when I try to add a computer
<seb128> dpm, hi, could you reply on this gdm bug to see if you still have the issue?
<seb128> dpm, the one about the language list not making different variants differents?
<seb128> cassidy, hey
<seb128> cassidy, about the default audiosink, current default seems to be autoaudiosink, not alsa, isn't that correct?
<dpm> seb128: yes, I saw your reply yesterday and I was intending to respond. I've checked it on my netbook with Karmic UNR and it's not solved yet. I haven't had the chance to test it on my Ubuntu Karmic yet, but I'd expect the result to be the same. I'll try to do it by the end of today
<seb128> dpm, ok thanks
<lool> seb128: Remember my xterm issue at GUADEC?
<lool> next xterm in Debian wont have sgid bit anymore   \o/!
<pitti> @all: would anyone be able to cover for me in the release team meeting in 35 minutes? I updated our report at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus already, but we need someone to answer questions; I have a dev week talk overlapping with it
<seb128> pitti, can do
<pitti> I'll be in the channel, but might not be able to answer in time
<pitti> seb128: my hero
<pitti> merci
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> de rien
<pitti> kenvandine: hm, current xsplash didn't really change anything, did it?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> couple bug fixes and changes 10s to 15s
<kenvandine> new artwork is under negotiations :)
<pitti> right, I meant the broken throbber
<pitti> seb128: release team meeting starting now; I'll start, but would be nice to have you on standby
<seb128> pitti, I'm there
<Amaranth> seb128: the patch I was modifying was already making calls to Xlib so I guess not
<seb128> Amaranth, ok
<rickspencer3> seb128, would you know off hand if either pidgin or telepathy support multi-user audio conferencing?
<seb128> rickspencer3, no idea but I guess not
<seb128> lool, oh, nice for you I guess, I use g-t so I don't have the issue ;-)
<lool> seb128: Just wanted to share the end of the story with you -- really a bug and fixed now    :)
<seb128> good ;-)
<rugby471> mvo, mac_v: hello
 * mac_v now is serious debugging mode ;p
<mac_v> in*
 * mac_v waves rugby471
<rugby471> mac_v: hehe
<pitti> *phew* back from dev week talk; that went well
<seb128> good ;-)
<rugby471> mac_v: I just submitted an entry for the countdown banner, how is it? https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2009-September/000776.html
<rugby471> mac_v: I just submitted an entry for the countdown banner, how is it? https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2009-September/000776.html
<mac_v> rugby471: hehe , you copied ;p
<rugby471> mac_v: told you I don't have big ideas :-)
<\sh> hmmm..since this morning I have some problems with the gnome login... gdm fires up, select username, enter password, and then hourglass cursor and after 5 mins, I can see on the console some strange "memory" errors...gnome desktop never comes up...switching between console and X gives me then some graphics problems
<mac_v> rugby471: atleast change the colors , its too similar to the gdm , might not be chosen
<rugby471> mac_v: I chose to base it on that though, however if I get the same reaction from others then I probably will
<mac_v> ah!  retracers are stuck again :( , someone pls restart them
<chrisccoulson> mac_v: (15:02:18) pitti: seb128: ok, seems the retracer is buggy and tries to mark a bug as a dupe of itself (see bug 423173)
<ubottu> Bug 423173 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/423173 is private
<chrisccoulson> (15:02:31) pitti: seb128: please don't restart it again for now, I need to investigate this more closely
<chrisccoulson> that's why ;)
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: hehe ;) ok , but i had filed a crash 2 days ago
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: did you get the mail about the dbus bug? the one we discussed the other day?
<chrisccoulson> is that the issue you were having when logging in?
<mac_v> > Bug #417824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417824 in gnome-panel "Gnome-panel loads very late after session start (dup-of: 271258)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271258 in linux "Acer Orbicam gspca's module fails" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271258
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - yeah, i saw the mails about that
<chrisccoulson> that's a wierd one indeed ;)
<mac_v> hehe , it turns out to be due to the stupid logitech drivers :/
<chrisccoulson> i have a logitech webcam here
<chrisccoulson> would be interesting to see if i have the same issue!
<mac_v> acer?
<chrisccoulson> no, i've just got a stand-along logitech webcam hooked up to my desktop
<chrisccoulson> but it's never worked
<chrisccoulson> s/stand-along/stand-alone
<mac_v> logitech didnt work from intrepid! and no one has tried to fix it :(
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'd try and fix it if i knew how
<chrisccoulson> hardware support is still something i struggle with on my desktop
<mac_v> i have a weird feeling , but i dont know how this is happening , ever since update to intrepid , the webcam doesnt work in windows too !
<mac_v> how is that possible?
<chrisccoulson> not sure - that is a bit strange
<mac_v> once, i had installed win7  , the webcam worked in win 7 but after i reinstalled grub it doesnt work in win7 too!
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'm not sure how to explain that ;)
<mac_v> yeah , really crazy... webcam is in use , it keeps saying try to stop the already running app... i have to try once again by re-installing mbr
<chrisccoulson> i can only get a single frame from my webcam, then it freezes and doesn't work until i reconnect it
<chrisccoulson> so, i can take still images with it!
<mac_v> that happened when i was using kernel -4
<mac_v> or -3
<mac_v> not sure but it worked partly in alpha3 , which kernel was alpha 3 released with?
<chrisccoulson> i can't remember now - it's all a blur ;)
<chrisccoulson> and i've slept a couple of times since alpha3 too!:)
<mac_v>  ;p , so i'm just going to do install at random \o/
<chrisccoulson> i really need to update my desktop to karmic
<chrisccoulson> my girlfriend won't like it though. she already moans at me when i break things and stuff she uses doesn't work properly
<chrisccoulson> running a VM is too slow
<mac_v> damn it /me will have to boot into win!
<chrisccoulson> tedg - what checks is indicator-session doing to see if suspend/hibernate are supported?
<chrisccoulson> (i've not actually had a look at the code yet)
<tedg> chrisccoulson: I believe it asks HAL.
<chrisccoulson> but both are listed in my menu, and suspend isn't supported
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> it shouldn't be using HAL ;)
<tedg> chrisccoulson: No, I changed it to DKp...  it's asking there.
<chrisccoulson> oh, ok. i'll have to do some debugging here then and figure out why i see a suspend option in indicator-session but not in gnome-session dialog
<chrisccoulson> bryce - thanks for uploading the xorg change:)
<bryce> chrisccoulson, sure!
<MDC1> icons - this has probably been discussed for ever and ever and i could understand the reason to remove icon from application menus and buttons BUT removing icons from the application menu? That is really stupid (sorry, i'm a bit upset about it). It makes the application menu look ugly and ugly and really really ugly and difficult to navigate (sorry, can't even argument, that upset i am)
<MDC1> is *really* suppose to be like this?
<MDC1> it makes the hole desktop look broken
<MDC1> if this is the wrong place to discuss this - please throw me away to the correct place
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-05
<mac_v> rugby471: hi... ;)
<rugby471> mac_v: : hi
<mac_v> Bug 423355 , how are you fixing this? mpt has new plans for the update manager layout
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423355 in update-manager "Main window should center on screen" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423355
<mac_v> rugby471: also SS Bug 423600 , is similar
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423600 in software-store "Always open software store in the center of the screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423600
<rugby471> mac_v: I just set the window to automatically open in the center (the same line of code mvo used to make software-store open in the center)
<rugby471> hehe
<mac_v> rugby471: you are a huge copycat ;p
<rugby471> mac_v: if it isn't broken why reimplement it :-)
<mac_v> rugby471: could you pls paste the code? , mpt's new plan is to make the window considerably smaller
<rugby471> mac_v: sure but why?
<mac_v> rugby471: does the code make any judgements about the window size , if not no need , how will it behave when the user expand the window
<mac_v> rugby471: > PM me , i'll show the layout
<rugby471> mac_v: no, it just sets the window placement to center, you can see the diff here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rugby471/update-manager/fix-423355/revision/1504
<mac_v> rugby471: ah... ok great
<mac_v> rugby471: why is it a "In progress" , shouldnt it be "Fix Commit"
<mac_v> commited*
<rugby471> mac_v: I wasn't sure whether that was when it was committed to the trunk (as I have only proposed for merge so far) so I left it, however if you know better lease change it
<mac_v> ok ;)
<mac_v> rugby471: there is a bug in SS , check out the main window with Humanity theme
<rugby471> mac_v: could you just tell me :-)
<rugby471> I don't have my virtual machine up currently :-)
<mac_v> rugby471: the programming icon is supposed to be white , it is displayed as black , the window is not able to handle svg
<rugby471> mac_v: ah yes, don't worry we are going to handle that
<rugby471> mac_v: you may also notice that any applications which have an svg icon are mucked up
<rugby471> mac_v: both will get fixed together
<mac_v> yeah , but we cant fix all apps ;p
<mac_v> rugby471: also if the icon set is only 128px icon set , the icons are displayed in the original size only , ie 128px , and not scaled down
<rugby471> mac_v: yup, all issues that we need to address :-)
<rugby471> don't worry we are aware of them :-)
<mac_v> ;p
<asac> anyone has seen this: http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/Screenshot.png ?
<asac> that widget does not do anything for me
<asac> except displaying that tooltip
<asac> no clicking, nothing
<asac> obviously i dont want it ;)
<c_korn> asac: I also get this tooltip in virtualbox.
<asac> yeah
<asac> but why is that thing in the tray at all?=
<asac> killall gnome-power-manager helped
 * asac files a bug
<mac_v> asac: known bug
<asac> ah bug 423694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423694 in gnome-power-manager "session active, not inhibited, screen idle message" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423694
<asac> low`
<asac> ?
<mac_v> let me get you the main bug
<asac> that is highly confusing and clutters my desktop for nothing ;)
<mac_v> yup that is a huge problem :(
<mac_v> asac: Bug #397839
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397839 in gnome-power-manager "Screen randomly goes off in karmic" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397839
<asac> yeah
<asac> i marked the other one as high now
<asac> feel tempted to milestone it ;)
<mac_v> asac: the other one is a dup , i'm marking it as a dup ;p
<asac> that randomly goes off i saw for quite some time
<asac> mac_v: its not a dupe
<asac> mac_v: the other bug is about that message
<mac_v> asac: the xorg part is not yet fixed
<asac> even if my screen suffers from it
<asac> it shouldnt display it
<asac> at least not without allowing some action
<asac> mac_v: sure. but still that tray thing is completely useless ;)
<mac_v> asac: but in principle it is due to the main bug , richard has the icon to let user know where the problem is
<asac> mac_v: right. but as long as such a feature exists in gnome-power-manager its a bug on its own
<asac> it needs to become more usefulö
<asac> like: opening a webpage instead of telling me a long url where to look etc.
<asac> its probably triggered by the other bug, but thats not my complain ;)
<mac_v> asac: yeah i found that confusing too , but that has been there for a long time , where have you been ;p
<mac_v> still vacation ;)
<asac> i was on vacation for 1 week ;)
<asac> i never had it before
<asac> well i think its there for a few days now :)
<asac> hah
<asac> i found a way to make gwibber not shorten urls ;)
<asac> just paste something that is more than just a url
<asac> it doesnt detect urls in the middle! ;)
 * hyperair groans. gcalctool is broken in more than once place it seems
<hyperair> grinding cpu and hanging just to convert a decimal value into hexadecimal
<hyperair> blargh.
<slomo> hyperair: that's just to punish you because you asked it a too easy question that you could answer as well ;)
<hyperair> slomo: *groan*
<hyperair> slomo: the financial calculator bits are completely screwed up
<hyperair> messed up gtkbuilder or glade file i reckon
<slomo> :)
<hyperair> hmph grin at my misery won't you? =p
<dobey> hrmm, sun-java6-plugin doesn't seem to actually install a plug-in :-/
<dobey> anyone around?
<johanbr> dobey, that package just updates some browser links to the plugin
<johanbr> the actual plugin is in sun-java6-bin
<dobey> johanbr: it appears to do nothing
<dobey> i've installed that, and icedtea6-plugin, and still no java in about:plugins
<johanbr> which browser?
<dobey> and i even symlinked the plug-in from sun-java6-bin directory to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and it still doesn't work
<dobey> firefox
<johanbr> which version?
<dobey> it fails with both 3.5 and 3.0
<dobey> and no useful output on console
<johanbr> do you have a libjavaplugin.so in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/ ?
<dobey> yes
<johanbr> what does it point to?
<dobey> /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so
<johanbr> and what does that point to?
<dobey> which points to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so
<johanbr> that sounds right
<dobey> yes, but it's not working :(
<dobey> johanbr: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/424971 :(
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 424971 in sun-java6 "Java browser plug-in does not work" [Undecided,New]
<johanbr> dobey, strange, it works fine for me
<johanbr> I'm running 64-bit, though
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-06
<myownserver> What's the correct way to set up permissions for an apache server on Ubuntu for a PHP app to access and modify files?
<rugby471> hi guys
<rugby471> I was wondering if there are any objections to this bug
<rugby471> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/387696
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 387696 in hundredpapercuts "Missing thumnails on OpenDocument files - add libgsf-gnome to default install?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rugby471> otherwise I am going to try and get it in the LiveCD
<rugby471> basically it just needs for libgsf-bin to be installed on the LiveCD
<rugby471> (all it's dependencies are already installed)
<rugby471> and we get thumbnails for the opendocument format
<mac_v> rugby471: Bug 82724 how is the progress?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 82724 in hundredpapercuts "Cannot install fonts using method described in help" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82724
<rugby471> mac_v: the bug says it is going to be fixed in gnome 2.28
<rugby471> mac_v: so there is no point leaving it in the list of not taken bugs
<mac_v> rugby471: yeah , that was what i was asking , are you fixing it as its going to be done in gnome 2.28
<rugby471> mac_v: no I am not
<mac_v> hehe got it ;p
<rugby471> :-)
<rugby471> sorry if I keep making a nuisance, I shall stop now :-)
<mac_v> rugby471: no probs , just wanted to confirm no harm done :)
<mac_v> rugby471: just got too busy with humanity/bugs, wasnt triaging papercuts ;p
<rugby471> hehe
<mac_v> rugby471: remind me when mpt pops in :)
<rugby471> sure
<tgpraveen> can you send/ receive files via bluetooth to any device? on 9.10
<tgpraveen> using the gnome-bluetooth which is installed by default out of the box
<tgpraveen> \in jaunty it was not possible
<dzibo> hello
<dzibo> can someone help me with
<dzibo> x serever
<dzibo> to start
<chrisccoulson> dzibo - you want #ubuntu for support
<dzibo> yes i tried but there are so many people
<dzibo> i am writing but they are already trying to resolve some other problems
<dzibo> and they may have no time to answer i dont know
<mac_v> !topic > dzibo
<ubottu> dzibo, please see my private message
<mac_v> dzibo: also #ubuntu-x is for xorg problems
<dzibo> thanx
<dobey> johanbr: hrmm. I wonder if it's just compiled bad on 32-bit then. The installer from java.com doens't work for me either...
<johanbr> I guess that's possible, but you'd think that would affect more people
<johanbr> it used to be the other way around, that there were problems with the plugin on 64-bit
<dobey> it probably doesn't seem like effects a lot of people, because not many sites use java in the browser any more
<dobey> but it sucks that i have to boot into windows to use java in the browser...
<dobey> sort of kills the whole cross-platform marketing
<Ng> the gtk menu icon dropping change is an upstream thing, right?
<chrisccoulson> Ng - yes
<Ng> cool, I'll stop using gtk.ImageMenuItem() then :)
<dobey> noooooo
<dobey> Ng: that's not how it works
<chrisccoulson> Ng - people can still switch them back on ;)
<chrisccoulson> so you should carry on as normal AFAICT
<dobey> upstream is just going through a period of fascist insanity :)
<Ng> haha
<chrisccoulson> dobey - i take it you don't like the decision ;)
<chrisccoulson> i quite like the icon-less menu's, but icon-less buttons look truly hideous
<dobey> chrisccoulson: no i don't like the 'decision'
<dobey> which wasn't really a decision so much
<dobey> it's like "some apps are broken, so let's just disable icons in all apps by default!"
<Ng> hrm, I thought it was a usability driven decision
<dobey> it's like using a 3 M-ton nuke to kill a mosquito swarm in the desert
<dobey> Ng: no no
<dobey> Ng: it was a "a couple artists decided to do it, since the app developers don't listen to them" sort of thing
<Ng> hmm
<MDC1> ohh! great - icon talk, i just have to toss some wood to the fire; why oh why did "we" remove the icons from the gnome-panel menu?
<MDC1> it's great we're having a guide to help us deciding when to have icons and when to not - but i think that guide has to have a few exceptions
<dobey> MDC1: we didn't. upstream did
<dobey> what guide are you talking about?
<MDC1> i think it was mpt "guide" (actuallt a blogpost stating when we should use icons and when not)
<mac_v> dobey: but still we cant revert it right? its not too difficult a fix
<chrisccoulson> MDC1 - i think those icons are coming back aren't they?
<chrisccoulson> there's a bug report on b.g.o somewhere i think
<MDC1> they are?
<chrisccoulson> i think so
<mac_v> can*
<MDC1> chrisccoulson, the last bug i saw (and commented) was closed as fixed.. let me find it..
<dobey> mac_v: it's a theme thing
<dobey> MDC1: blog posts aren't guides.
<MDC1> dobey, i know - but it seems that it is what people are using as reference..
<MDC1> chrisccoulson, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322932
<mac_v> dobey: no, i meant we could revert this setting > Bug #407621
<ubottu> Gnome bug 322932 in Panel "Always show icons on panel menus" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "(design decision) Icons missing from context menu , dialogue buttons , firefox bookmark favicons" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407621
<chrisccoulson> hmmmmm
<dobey> mac_v: it's a gconf key, which gnome-settings-daemon exports as a GtkSetting on the screen. you can change it on a theme-by-theme basis, although I think the gnome-settings-daemon thing overrides it
<MDC1> dobey, that's another thing - i'm just talking about the gnome "main" menu - it looks really stupid with just some icons and menu items double the height of a normal menu
<chrisccoulson> vuntz may know if those icons might come back or not
<dobey> MDC1: i don't know what you're talking about
<mac_v> dobey: yeah  , i know what it is and can revert it but for a lot it seems like a bug
<dobey> all i know is icons are off by default in a lot of places upstream, because of some silly decisions
<mac_v> +1^
<dobey> mac_v: well yes, it's a rather horrible way to try and fix things
 * dobey would rather people make stuff work first
<MDC1> dobey, i can understand the decision and mostly respect it BUT not in the case of the gnome panel menu
<MDC1> chrisccoulson, did you have another bug about the gnome menu icons?
<chrisccoulson> MDC1 - no, that was the one i was thinking of
<andreasn> dobey, didn't we try to get people to reduce icon usage for like 5 years straight now, and that approach didn't really work
<MDC1> chrisccoulson, so we're screwed?
<andreasn> apparenly this one did, and no bombs in my post box yet!
<chrisccoulson> MDC1 - i don't know, i'm not really in a position to answer that ;)
<MDC1> chrisccoulson, who should i ask?
<dobey> andreasn: uhm, this didn't fix the problem
<MDC1> chrisccoulson, http://www.mejlamej.nu/broken.png <-- don't tell me this doesn't look broken?!
<chrisccoulson> MDC1 - see my earlier comment about who might know about this. he will probably see the scrollback at some point and then you might get an answer^^^
<MDC1> chrisccoulson, vuntz? mpt?
<chrisccoulson> MDC1 - i'm not disagreeing that it looks broken now, and i hope it will change
<mac_v> andreasn: why not try to reduce the icons in gnome
<chrisccoulson> MDC1 - yes
<MDC1> chrisccoulson, great - someone understand me :-)
<dobey> hrmm, i would totally paste a link to a clip from The Adventures of Baron Munchausen, which is totally appropriate and describes exactly how this icon 'fix' works, but i can't find the clip on youtube :(
<mac_v> andreasn: then people will use less
<dobey> mac_v: we've done that
<dobey> mac_v: and then we just end up with distributors putting more crap in their own themes anyway
<andreasn> compared to how it was 4 years ago, there are like 300 less icons in there
<mac_v> i dont think we have done enough
<mac_v> dobey: i mean reduce this list > http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-naming-spec/icon-naming-spec-latest.html#guidelines
<dobey> mac_v: are you kidding?
<andreasn> it might also be partly a design philosophy thing, I tend to get the reaction that "the more the merrier" from certain app developers
<mac_v> if we are not going to show the icons for half of those why have them?
<andreasn> and well, the opposite isn't better either
<dobey> andreasn: yes, well app developers are like kids in a candy store
<dobey> andreasn: give them a gumdrop and they want the whole damn store
<dobey> andreasn: the current 2.27 is just as bad as having too many icons
<dobey> now we don't have enough by default
 * mac_v has no objections to having as many icons as possible ;p
<andreasn> I like the clean feeling, but I guess I'm kind of crazy when it comes to that :) I tend to prefer minimalistic stuff
<dobey> my desktop was clean before
<mac_v> lol^
<dobey> now it's clean and harder for me to find stuff
<mac_v> andreasn: if the main goal is to *not* show all the icons in the guidelines? why are they in the guidelines? why not just remove the ones which are decided to not be used?
<mac_v> its like a strip tease!
<dobey> mac_v: what are you talking about?
<mac_v> dobey: the gconf setting
<dobey> no, what guidelines are you talking about?
<mac_v> http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-naming-spec/icon-naming-spec-latest.html#guidelines
<dobey> you are confused about what that is :)
<mac_v> hmm... :(
<andreasn> the idea was bounced around a bit, and mpt suggested it at some point, but we ended up doing it that way
<dobey> the icon naming spec does not provide guidelines for the user interface
<andreasn> mac_v, I guess we could do it for the next release, if someone patches every single application
<dobey> sigh
<andreasn> the patch will be pretty quick, the discussion(s) for including it would go on for maybe 2-3 years
<andreasn> :)
<mac_v> ;p
<andreasn> mac_v, you mean the bug report about the gnome hig addition?
<mac_v> i didnt understand? which bug?
<andreasn> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=588668 ?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 588668 in General "Guideline on appropriate usage of icons in menu" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mac_v> dobey: oh.. that i understood , that those are the guidelines. but what i'm saying is the UI should have been driven to update the list
<dobey> mac_v: the problem is that gnome, kde, and xfce all think they need different sets of icons, and need to display them in different ways
<mac_v> ah!
<dobey> mac_v: nobody wants to agree with anyone
<mac_v> ;)
<dobey> mac_v: otherwise we'd have sane HIG that works for all the desktops
<dobey> and everything would work nicely together
<dobey> but alas
<dobey> we are open source, and everyone has to do it their own way, because obviously it's better
<mac_v> andreasn: oh this bug ... i remember  , but nothing seems to have moved forward :(
 * mac_v for now has icons set to TRUE , until a sane decision is made
<andreasn> why did I ever get involved in this bug? I want to work on bugs that noone cares about :/
<dobey> andreasn: people care about icons. get used to it :)
<andreasn> maybe I should become a Bar Pianist
<andreasn> playing the piano to drunk people, I think I would like that
<andreasn> anyway, it might have been a crazy thing to do, but I kind of like that we do stupid, crazy things sometimes, because the opposite would be really bad
<andreasn> not doing anything at all
<dobey> wouldn't the opposite be doing non-stupid crazy things? :)
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: hehe we had a mid air collision ;)
<dobey> i really wish java worked right on karmic
<mac_v> andreasn: i'v seen a bar pianist get hit on the head with a bottle ;p
<andreasn> really? sounds fun :)
<mac_v> andreasn: he kept planning some song which reminded the guy of an old girlfriend !
<andreasn> heh
<dobey> but whatever
<dobey> later
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-06
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Good mornang didrocks
<didrocks> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> I'm pretty good.
<RAOF> My upper body is very nearly back to normal after the exercise training on Tuesday and Thursday.
<RAOF> Just in time for *tomorrow's* exercise!
<didrocks> well, took time, urgh :/
<didrocks> ahah
<bilalakhtar> RAOF: Around?
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> Just pondering whether it's time to lockup my GPU to get some info for a bug :)
<bilalakhtar> RAOF: That was quick! That bug, what is the problem? Could you describe so I could look into fixing?
<bilalakhtar> since I don't have much experience with fixing bugs in plymouth/X/gdm/linux
<bilalakhtar> but rather in desktop packages like empathy/rhythmbox/brasero
<RAOF> bilalakhtar: Run the occlusion_query piglit test on a GM45 GPU and watch your friends be amazed!
<RAOF> This isn't the plymouth “enter kills X exactly once” bug.
<bilalakhtar> huh?
<bilalakhtar> fine, I gues RAOF is busy
<RAOF> That's the bug I'm going to grab some debug info for, not the plymouth one.
<RAOF> I'm not really familiar with what's happening on the plymouth one, but people who *are* familiar are subscribed, so…
<bilalakhtar> RAOF: np
<bilalakhtar> leave it, I'll look further
<RAOF> It's probably going to be plymouth leaving the tty in an inappropriate state.
<RAOF> Last time it was leaving the tty in raw mode or something, which caused <enter> to send SIGQUIT everywhere.
<alf__> mvo: Hi! Do you think we could apply the patch at debian #587771 in the ubuntu cairo package? It is needed for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/arm-m-ui-and-test-heads.
<ubot2> Debian bug 587771 in cairo "Package cairo-perf utilities" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/587771
<alf__> mvo: slomo said he will apply the patch with the next cairo update in debian, but that seems too late for ubuntu.
<SmSpilla1> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> hey SmSpilla1 (please, use context ping :))
<SmSpilla1> didrocks: yeah, sure :p anyways, are you still going to be online in about 4 hours?
<mvo> alf__: do you have a link to the patch itself?
<SmSpilla1> I thought I might give you a hand with the rest of the ubuntu compiz-0.9 packages (*compizconfig*, plugins-* and friends) so that we can have a working ppa :)
<SmSpilla1> oh, and maybe fix your problem with the gtk decorator too
<didrocks> SmSpilla1: sure, I'll be there! Sounds good, especially with the little time I have for playing with compiz right now :)
<alf__> mvo: the debdiff is http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?msg=15;filename=cairo_1.9.14-2version2.debdiff;att=1;bug=587771
<didrocks> SmSpilla1: let's discuss that later on, so :-)
<SmSpilla1> didrocks: sure, thanks
<didrocks> thank to you :)
<SmSpilla1> heh, you're the one doing the packaging
 * SmSpilla1 couldn't figure it out, the documentation is_ awful_
<mvo> kiwinote: thanks for your fixes, great work as always, merging now :)
<didrocks> SmSpilla1: +1 on the documentation :/
<SmSpilla1> didrocks: ;-)
<kiwinote> mvo: thanks, just saw the _verify_supported_sort_mode() too, good idea!
<alf__> mvo: The patch (without packaging changes of course) is also here https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28865
<mvo> kiwinote: yeah, more robustness :)
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 28865 in general "Build cairo-perf-* utils without running benchmarks" [Normal,New]
<mvo> alf__: thanks, looking
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> alf__, why do you ping mvo about that?
<seb128> cairo would be rather something to ping didrocks or me about...
<mvo> seb128: last touched it I guess
<seb128> hey mvo
<mvo> seb128: but yeah, it adds new packages, so definitely your domain :)
<alf__> mvo: ok, sorry then :)
<seb128> alf__, I think it's late to do that this cycle
<seb128> the feature freeze is in effect for weeks
<huats> morning !
<seb128> lut huats
<alf__> seb128: ok, then I 'll put it in a PPA for now, thanks!
<huats> hello seb128
<seb128> alf__, np, thanks for understanding
<mvo> kiwinote: three is the developer week soon, if you are interessted in doing some nice irc presentation (gtk app development, getting started with s-c contributing ;) then https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable is the place. it would be nice to have one vaguely s-c releated topic, I will also ask and471 and devildante and tremolux
<kiwinote> mvo: getting started with s-c contributing sounds like something we could do with a few of us. We could cover the basics of bug triaging / commiting code / something quick on the s-c code structure / etc / and I'm sure vish would be interested in highlighting the descriptions/addons metadata changes.
<kiwinote> mvo: I'll send a quick mail around later today to see who's available
<mvo> kiwinote: great, thanks!
<kiwinote> and apport is retracing our s-c bugs now :)
<seb128> isn't s-c python?
<seb128> there is nothing to retrace there
<seb128> and current I'm still working on the retracers they should only dupcheck
<kiwinote> yeah indeed, it's dupchecking is what I should have said ;)
<vish> mvo: kiwinote: if we are to have a session about SC , then i dont think 1hr would be enough ..! :D
 * vish hides
<vish> mvo: kiwinote: btw, why isnt the System category not use the applications-system icon?  its using the applications-other icon instead.. any reason?
 * vish trying to complete those icons..
<seb128> mvo, do you have any though about bug #630482
<vish> s/not use/using ..
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630482 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Deb packages open with file-roller instead of software-center by default (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630482
<seb128> mvo, should gdebi or s-c be used?
<seb128> ignore the file-roller issue ;-)
<mvo> seb128: s-c should be used, gdebi should still be available for those who have it installed as a option (gdebi has more features like inspecting the file list)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> mvo, ok, will fix it then,t ahnks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<mvo> seb128: thanks
<chrisccoulson> hi mvo
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks, how are you?
<mvo> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - good thanks, although i'lll be better once i've had some coffee :)
<chrisccoulson> mvo - does SC actually handle apt: URL's for you in firefox?
<chrisccoulson> i was doing some debugging in this code in firefox last week for another reason, and i'm convinced we're configuring it incorrectly
<kiwinote> vish: seems like it was a unintentional regression. Fixed it now to use applications-system. Thanks!
<vish> yay! :)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: currently still apturl is used it seems
<chrisccoulson> mvo - ok, so that's consistent then :)
<chrisccoulson> mvo - the network.protocol-handler.app.apt preference actually doesn't do anything
<chrisccoulson> i think that might be some legacy preference from an older version
<chrisccoulson> it actually queries the apt: handler from gconf
<chrisccoulson> mvo - so, we actually need to set /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/apt/command to software-center
<chrisccoulson> although, when i tried that, i couldn't get it to launch apturl or software-center
<chrisccoulson> the only preferences we need are network.protocol-handler.external.apt and network.protocol-handler.warn-external.apt, to enable the use of an external handler
<chrisccoulson> but i'm thinking it might just be better to do this in our vendor-preferences in firefox
<chrisccoulson> (the ability for applications to drop random preferences in /etc/firefox will be disappearing next cycle anyway)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: hm, ok. what needs to be done to make it our vendor pref?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - well, i can set the 2 keys to enable apt to use an external handler in firefox
<chrisccoulson> but you need to set the gconf key to actually make software-center the handler for those
<kiwinote> chrisccoulson: afaics we already do that with http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~software-store-developers/software-center/trunk/annotate/head:/data/software-center.schemas.in
<kiwinote> chrisccoulson: or are we missing something further?
<chrisccoulson> kiwinote, AFAICT, apturl is still providing that schema
<chrisccoulson> so you'd need to drop that too
<chrisccoulson> indeed, and i think apturl wins when building the defaults by virtue of being first alphabetically
<chrisccoulson> so, that needs to go :)
<didrocks> seb128: if w
<didrocks> urgh
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks ;)
<didrocks> seb128: if we can sync libgpod4 from debian (they took our changes), and they switch to dh7, as this package doesn't have any .desktop file, it's ok, right? (stripping the po is independent from langpack.mk)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<didrocks> seb128: (just adding some magic to generate the .pot file)
<seb128> didrocks, they were using dh5 before
<seb128> didrocks, so it should not make any difference
<seb128> even if I don't understand the "stripping the po is independent from langpack.mk"
<didrocks> seb128: stripping the po files from the packaging is done without the langpack.mk IIRC, it was just to confirm :)
<seb128> the po are moved to langpacks on the server side
<seb128> if that's what you mean
<didrocks> right :)
<didrocks> thanks for confirming
<seb128> correct
<Laney> pkgstriptranslations
<seb128> you're welcome
<Laney> seb128: we will need to build the translation templates too, yes?
<seb128> correct
<Laney> ok thats easy
<Laney> didrocks: can you add that to git?
<Laney> use dpkg-vendor like it is in f-spot and then we can take it in the Debian package too
<didrocks> Laney: sure, one sec
<seb128> why can't you just call the one command in the debian rules?
<seb128> it generates a pot in the po dir
<Laney> thats what we mean
<seb128> well without dpkg-vendor
<seb128> it seems overworked
<didrocks> Laney: ^^ you asked me to use dpkg-vendor :)
<seb128> well do it if they want it, I just don't see the point there
<seb128> lot of packages in debian just added the update call to the debian build
<seb128> it takes like 3 seconds of build time without adding a build-depends or anything
<Laney> I don't care too much, just in general I like to guard Ubuntu stuff like that
<didrocks> that's right that the time and the complexity from testing vs running it in any case there doesn't seem too much relevant…
<Laney> makes it clear why it's there
<Laney> it's not exactly hard to do
<Laney> but whatever, if you feel strongly then don't do it
<didrocks> ok, will add a comment in any case
<devildante> hi mvo :)
<devildante> whoops I meant hi all :p
 * nigelb is reminded of a famous bash.org quote, but that one's nsfw
<didrocks> seb128: FYI, i386 build of libgpod available in ubuntu-desktop ppa
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for testing when  you have some time :)
 * bilalakhtar hopes seb128 didn't forget about the endorsement
<seb128> hey bilalakhtar, no I didn't
<seb128> didrocks, you're welcome
<devildante> mvo, around?
<mvo> devildante: yes, back now (I was at lunch)
<devildante> mvo, since you branched 3.0, does that mean we can add new features to trunk?
<devildante> in*
<mvo> devildante: yes and no, I don't feel like I have the capacity to do proper reviews currently, but I think by thursday next week when we hit the final freeze we can actually do that
<mvo> devildante: but feel free to prepare new stuff now :)
<devildante> yay!
<mvo> or better, look over the buglist and fix one for each new feature in trunk ;)
<devildante> heh :)
<devildante> hi pedro_ :)
<didrocks> hey pedro_
<didrocks> pedro_: want to break your ipod synchronisation in maverick? you can have a try at new libgpod in the ubuntu-desktop ppa for that when you have some time :)
<pedro_> hello devildante didrocks
<pedro_> didrocks, ! ok will give it a try :-)
<didrocks> pedro_: thanks a lot :-)
<seb128> pedro_, ola
<pedro_> salut seb128!
<seb128> kiwinote, hi
<kiwinote> hi seb128
<seb128> kiwinote, why did you open a s-c task on bug #629846?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629846 in software-center (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "Open packages (debs) in Ubuntu Software Center by default, not Archive Manager (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 22)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629846
<kiwinote> seb128, that was just so that we can track it in the s-c bug lists
<seb128> kiwinote, but it's not a s-c bug and no change are required to it
<seb128> that seems wrong
<seb128> why just not subscribing to the bug?
<kiwinote> seb128, ok, will just subsribe next time. (Although it's not a s-c bug, it does affect s-c, so we are interested in tracking it's progress.)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> your call
<seb128> you guys should probably have a software-center-hackers group and subscribe this one to bugs you want to track
<kiwinote> that could well be a good idea
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bugs?field.tag=apport-package
<pedro_> seb128, hi
<pedro_> looking
<seb128> pedro_, ^ do you think you could get the upgrade logs and copy the actual error in a comment?
<seb128> I can triage those and dup them from that if you want
<pedro_> seb128, yes, will have a look to that
<seb128> or you can dup them if you think they are a same issue
<seb128> I've the feeling there is one or two bugs there
<seb128> pedro_, thanks
<pedro_> ok
<devildante> argh! too much bug duplicates in usc :p
<seb128> lol
<seb128> devildante, that will clean the list ;-)
<seb128> so retracers are still broken
<seb128> but the auto duplication of python crashes is working
<seb128> so that is catching up now
<devildante> ;)
<seb128> dpm, hi
<dpm> hey seb128
<seb128> dpm, how are you?
<seb128> dpm, the evo email desktop entry was off in lucid and in maverick until recentlu
<seb128> so it's likely the translations were still on rosetta but not in the exports
<dpm> seb128, fine, totally relaxed after a week vacation :), and you?
<dpm> seb128, ah, yeah, that's what I thought after your comment and Gabor's. So I think we should be fine
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> ok
<dpm> just out of curiosity, why do we need 2 desktop entries for Evo?
<seb128> because some people consider it as being an office thing
<seb128> calendar, etc
<seb128> while some people consider it as an email client
<seb128> each is trying to use a different category
<seb128> so we have one launcher which specifically start the email mode now
<pedro_> seb128, did some clean up re gdm , they are basically two bugs bug 465678 and bug 613150
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 465678 in gdm (Ubuntu) "gdm-2.20 failed to install if user selects gdm as default display manager (gdm pre-removal script returned error exit status 10 ) (affects: 29) (dups: 11) (heat: 27)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/465678
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613150 in gdm (Ubuntu) "package gdm 2.30.2.is.2.30.0-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 10) (dups: 7) (heat: 66)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613150
<pedro_> seb128, those are worth to look i've requested more info for the others
<pedro_> we don't have more dups for the first one in a while though
<devildante> mvo, are ratings and reviews implemented on the server side?
<pedro_> the second is recent
<devildante> mvo, I might give a try to implement the client side ;)
<seb128> pedro_, thanks
<seb128> pedro_, the gdm-2.20 was dropping in lucid
<seb128> pedro_, I've closed the first one
<pedro_> seb128, ok , cool
<pedro_> dpm, welcome back :-)
<mvo> devildante: the client is more or less there, the server is the problem
<pedro_> dpm, i have a bug for you, bug 605577 , we're getting quite a lot of duplicates on that report
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605577 in yelp (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Help contents title bar shows cubes with numbers instead of a proper title (affects: 46) (dups: 30) (heat: 344)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605577
<mvo> devildante: well, not with the gtk details, so its probably a good idea to work on it :)
<mvo> devildante: but with the webkit backend it was working well
<devildante> mvo, thanks for the info :)
<dpm> hola pedro_, nice that you've got something for me ;)
<dpm> let me have a look...
<pedro_> dpm, thanks!
<mvo> devildante: there is a ratings-and-reviews branch, that is probably a good starting point
<devildante> mvo, great, thanks :)
<mvo> yw
<dpm> hey mvo, some translators have noticed that software-properties has now got like half of the strings it had in Lucid. Before I start investigating if it's a real problem, would you know if there has been any change in s-p that might have caused that? Or perhaps strings have moved to another package or library?
<mvo> dpm: it got ported to gtkbuilder, its possible that there was a mistake along the way :/
<dpm> mvo, ah, could it be that the POTFILES.in file is missing the [type: gettext/glade] specifier?
<dpm> for the .ui file?
<mvo> dpm: yeah, that would be my guess
<seb128> mvo, let me check if that's the case
<seb128> mvo, do you want me to fix that?
<mvo> seb128: sure, if you have a moment
<seb128> mvo, ok, doing it
<seb128> should be easy
<dpm> yeah, that's the case, all .ui files are missing the type specifier
<dpm> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/software-properties/maverick/annotate/head:/po/POTFILES.in
<seb128> dpm, I'm on it
<dpm> cool
 * dpm hugs mvo and seb128
 * seb128 hugs mvo dpm
 * mvo hugs back :)
<Laney> anyone tested libgpod yet?
<seb128> I didn't
<seb128> pedro_, ^
<seb128> ?
<pedro_> Laney, I've been using here for a while
<pedro_> Laney, playing, copy & delete works fine
<pedro_> I'm using it with rhythmbox
<lucidfox> Laney> Tested in what sense? I've used gtkpod a lot before for my father's iPod
<seb128> lucidfox, the new version which is in the ubuntu-desktop ppa since today
<seb128> lucidfox, to make sure it's ok to go for maverick or not
<Laney> pedro_: oh cool, that sounds fine then
<Laney> seb128: are you happy with it being uploaded?
<seb128> let's say "yes" ;-)
<seb128> it's late for such changes but I think it's better to get it updated
<seb128> since it's fixing issue and blocking other changes
<seb128> so yeah, please get that uploaded when you can
<Laney> cool
<Laney> well, it's in main...
<Laney> so, didrocks ^^^
<didrocks> Laney: requestsync?
<seb128> thanks Laney, didrocks
<Laney> didrocks: it's not uploaded
<seb128> it has been uploaded to debian?
<didrocks> Laney: ah ok, so -0ubuntu1 for now?
<Laney> it will be, but best to ubuntu upload for now
<Laney> yes
<didrocks> doing
<mpt> and471, yo
<mpt> and471, where is that free spinner image that you started using before for screenshot loading progress in the WebKit view?
<and471> mpt, hey, umm it was the gnome spinner icon in /usr/share/icons/gnome/22x22/animations/process-working.png
<and471> mpt, do you need it as a GIF (I can probably dig it up in the software-center branch archives)
<and471> ?
<mpt> and471, yes, we need to stick it on a Web page :-)
<and471> mpt, ah okay, gimme a few minutes :)
<mpt> mvo, bug 631682
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631682 in software-center (Ubuntu) ""Reinstall Previous Purchases" does nothing if there are none (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631682
<mpt> Thanks and471
<and471> np
<mvo> mpt: thanks
<and471> mpt, http://imgur.com/50DkJ
<mvo> hey and471 :)
<and471> hey mvo :)
 * mvo hugs seb128 for the s-p upload
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<Laney> didrocks: did you miss the intltool change?
<mpt> Thanks and471 :-)
<Laney> seb128: can you new libgpod?
<didrocks> Laney: hum?
<and471> you're welcome mpt
<didrocks> one second ;)
<Laney> didrocks: Don't see it in the changelog
<didrocks> Laney: weird…
<mpt> and471, what are you working on at the moment?
<didrocks>   [ Didier Roche ]
<didrocks>   * debian/rules:
<didrocks>     - generate .pot files for launchpad to sync ubuntu from debian
<and471> mpt, kazam and being at a new sixth form :)
<Laney> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> Laney: did I miss something?
<didrocks> (launchpad is slow to check for now)
<didrocks> +# Needed for syncing with ubuntu: launchpad needs .pot files
<didrocks> +cd po; intltool-update --pot
<didrocks> it's there
<seb128> Laney, ok, will do
<seb128> the cil are arch all or any binaries?
<Laney> seb128: all
<seb128> ok, so no need to wait for other builds ;-)
<seb128> mvo, kiwinote: hum, you are sure you want s-c to open debs by default?
<mpt> seb128, that was the idea. Are there bugs that would make it a bad idea?
<seb128> well I just tried
<seb128> it shows the deb page for 1 second
<seb128> then switch to the installed software view
<seb128> I'm wondering if that's because I've the deb I clicked on already installed
<seb128> but it's pretty confusing
<seb128> urg
<seb128> s-c bounces me between "repair" and apport dialogs now
<seb128> it refuses to install the ddeb I clicked on
<seb128> but the repair option seems to crash
<mvo> seb128: what is the backtrace?
<mvo> seb128: the switching back is a bug, I have a look (if kiwinote is not faster ;)
<seb128>      changes = self._get_changes_without_applying(pkg)
<seb128>    File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/apt/aptcache.py", line 288, in _get_changes_without_applying
<seb128>      pkg.mark_install()
<seb128>    File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apt/deprecation.py", line 98, in deprecated_function
<seb128>      return func(*args, **kwds)
<seb128>    File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apt/package.py", line 1210, in mark_install
<seb128>      fixer.resolve(True)
<seb128>  SystemError: E:Impossible de corriger les problèmes, des paquets défectueux sont en mode « garder en l'état ».
<seb128> mvo, ^
<mvo> seb128: so you broke your system ;) ?
<seb128> "impossible to fix the problems, broken packages are in mode keep in state"
<mvo> seb128: what does apt-get install -f tell you?
<kiwinote> that's fixed in trunk
<seb128> mvo, no, I just doubled clicked on a ddeb
<mvo> kiwinote: I can still reproduce it for already installed packages
<seb128> $ sudo apt-get -f install
<seb128> Reading package lists... Done
<seb128> Building dependency tree
<seb128> Reading state information... Done
<seb128> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 10 not upgraded.
<seb128> $
<seb128> mvo, ^
<mvo> kiwinote: oh, yeah, this one is fixed in trunk, sorry I was confused for a moment
<mvo> seb128: sorry, was confused, that bug is fixed in trunk
<seb128> do you have an open bug for the view switch issue?
<mvo> seb128: I shall upload today
<mvo> seb128: no, I don't think so, I thought we fixed the jumping issues, but apparenly one has slipped thourgh
<seb128> do you want me to open a bug?
<mvo> please
<seb128> ok
 * mvo gtg for dinner
<seb128> mvo, enjoy dinner ;-)
<mvo> and target for 10.10 pleae :)
<seb128> I will
<Laney> seb128: gtk-sharp-beans needs NEWing too if you have time
 * Laney starts on the merge of banshee
<seb128> Laney, ok
<didrocks> Amaranth: hey, around?
<kiwinote> mvo: the returning to the installed pane overview is fixed now
<kiwinote> mvo: installing broken packages now doesn't trigger apport (ie the traceback above), but the repair cache dialog still seems to be in an infinite loop
<vish> seb128: hi , can you release lp:human-theme  for maverick? it just fixes a bug regarding the checkmarks.. , not changes to theme.. someone dropped by in -artwork and was requesting a fix to use that theme :)
<baptistemm> hi
<vish> heh , some people still use tht theme :D
<baptistemm> new gnome-bluetooth is cfrashing at start, it seems there a problem with gsettings
<slomo> alf__: cairo with your patch is ready in a few minutes, i'll upload it to debian after pixman is updated there
<slomo> alf__: but you can get the packaging from git
<seb128> vish, ok
<vish> thanks. :)
<seb128> baptistemm, it's fixed in the new update, you can get it on launchpad if you want
<seb128> baptistemm, btw did you test if the current version fix your device detection issue?
<baptistemm> no I was about
<slomo> alf__: hm, i would if cairo-script wouldn't fail to link...
<baptistemm> seb128: I confirm this is the fix of pitti would solved the problem
<seb128> baptistemm, great, thanks
<baptistemm> de nada :)
<Laney> didrocks: I forgot to sync gkeyfile-sharp. Could you arrange for it to be done? bug #631998 — after this is done and the rest NEWed then Banshee can be built at last
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631998 in ubuntu "Sync gkeyfile-sharp 0.1-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631998
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-07
<RAOF> Morning all.
<TheMuso> Hey RAOF.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Good morning.
<TheMuso> So I upgarded my notebook intsall of maverick yesterday to latest packages, and the audio mute bug has gone away. :S
<TheMuso> gah typing
<RAOF> Yay?
<TheMuso> Yes, but still a pain, as I don't know what fixed it.
<RAOF> I'll give my laptop a reboot after the upgrades install; I'll see if it's totally fixed here, too.
 * TheMuso might do an alpha 3 install, and update.
<TheMuso> TO see whether the issue is 100% fixed.
<RAOF> It's a bit annoying that the dbgsym repository is behind the main archive.
<TheMuso> Ouch.
<RAOF> There go all my evolution debugging symbols! :)
<RAOF> TheMuso: Volume came up muted this boot, so I don't think the bug has been fixed.
<TheMuso> RAOF: gah!
<TheMuso> Its a race condition, that much is for sure.
<TheMuso> I believe crimsun_ has a more perminant fix in alsa-utils bzr.
<RAOF> Yay!
<TheMuso> yup
<TheMuso> Hrm. Rebuilding even the current pulse package in maverick causes it to fail when run... Weird.
<TheMuso> Anyway, that is to be solved afterwards.
 * TheMuso -> lunch
<TheMuso> ...or not. Got mixed up with versions.
<TheMuso> Now to find the culpret patch...
<robert_ancell> desrt, hello
<robert_ancell> desrt, please have a look at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=628937
<ubot2> Gnome bug 628937 in gsettings "[patch] glib-compile-schemas fails when one schema/override is wrong" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<didrocks> good morning
<and471> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey and471, how are you?
<and471> didrocks, good thanks, but busy :)
<and471> any you?
<and471> And you?
<didrocks> same here ;)
<slomo> alf__: ping
<alf__> slomo: Hi! Did you have any luck with cairo? It is strange that it doesn't build. I have successfully build packages in a PPA.
<slomo> alf__: it's because of the autoreconf patch in combination with a weird bug in the cairo build system
<slomo> if someone can explain to me how dh_autoreconf should be used i'll use that instead ;)
<alf__> slomo: dh --with autoreconf
<slomo> i'm using old-style debhelper :)
<slomo> just call dh_autoreconf somewhere and that's it?
<didrocks> slomo: hey, re: gst-plugins-bad-multiverse I can reproduce your issue in xvid in my pbuilder. I tracked down to the issue about the xvid_encore configuration is due to http://paste.ubuntu.com/489652/
<didrocks> slomo: yeah, dh_autoreconf for dh5 :)
<slomo> and dh_autoreconf_clean in clean
<alf__> slomo: call dh_autoreconf prior to dh_auto_configure and will call dh_autoreconf_clean before dh_clean
<slomo> didrocks: do you have conftest.c? :)
<alf__> slomo: oops, thats for 7 again
<slomo> ok, let's hope this works then :)
<didrocks> slomo: yeah, I backed up somewhere, one second :)
<didrocks> urgh, I've set in a directory cleaned on reboot, let me regenerate it
<didrocks> (will take some time, can't use tmpfs there: too many packages ;))
<slomo> alf__: how can i have the ltmain.sh patch *and* dh_autoreconf? manual patching?
<alf__> slomo: I can't think of another way
<slomo> stupid libtool :)
<alf__> didrocks: ^^ any idea?
<didrocks> hum?
<didrocks> oh, about ltmain.sh
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> yeah, ltmain.sh is still manual patching in most of packages where we use dh-autoreconf
<didrocks> salut seb128
<slomo> didrocks: a bit annoying with 3.0 (quilt) but ok :P
<didrocks> slomo: yeah :/
<seb128> speaking about ltmain.sh changes for as-needed?
<slomo> seb128: yes
<seb128> why do we need those? how come upstream don't get a fixed version?
<vish> kiwinote: hi , any idea why the fix for Bug #624072 dint work?  setting the menu to NoDisplay=True dint help ..
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624072 in software-properties (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Hide 'Software Sources' from the System > Administration menu (affects: 1) (heat: 354)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624072
<slomo> seb128: is this fixed upstream?
<slomo> seb128: also... i'm using dh-autoreconf now! :)
<seb128> slomo, dunno that's what I'm asking, why does it not get fixed upstream?
<seb128> slomo, nice ;-)
<seb128> is the debian version fixed?
<seb128> in any case the ltmain.sh changes are useless
<seb128> if you use autoreconf at build time
<didrocks> seb128: just a little bit of context: it's about cairo vs alf__'s patch if I understand correctly
<seb128> the ltmain.sh will be replaced by the autos run
<seb128> the unpatching will break as well most likely
<seb128> since the patched file is overwritten unpatching doesn't work
<kiwinote> vish: it looks like it needs to be 'true' rather than 'True'
<slomo> seb128: well, i can patch and unpatch that one after dh_autoreconf and before dh_autoreconf_clean ;)
<kiwinote> vish: if you could test that hypothesis, that would be great
<vish> ah!
 * vish tries
<slomo> didrocks: most likely there's an include missing in the xvid configure check and should be easy to fix... do you want your first gstreamer commit? :)
<seb128> slomo, it would be so easier to have the system ltmain.sh being correct so you would not need anything
<slomo> sure, if you can convince libtool upstream :)
<didrocks> slomo: heh, why not ;) let me first show you the conftest.c (once generated, pbuilder… slow ;))
<seb128> slomo, well if we can't we should at least be able to patch the debian package no?
<seb128> slomo, when we run autoreconf at build time we do it with the debian version
<seb128> so if that one was fixed there would be no issue
<vish> kiwinote: bingo! awesome! :)
<vish> kiwinote: thanks..
<kiwinote> vish: yw
<slomo> seb128: joss tried this at least once and there's a bug against libtool in debian for that
<didrocks> slomo: here is the conftest.c for xvid_encore: http://pastebin.com/s2vKdLYY
<slomo> didrocks: is it still complaining about line 78?
<didrocks> slomo: hum, not this time, undefined reference. I prefer that :)
<didrocks> (when linking)
<didrocks> let me check in the lib
<slomo> that's from AC_CHECK_LIB btw
<Laney> please NEW gkeyfile-sharp (should be™ the last one)
<slomo> didrocks: heh, if you xvid doesn't have that symbol it can't encode :P
<didrocks> slomo: it has (http://paste.ubuntu.com/489658/). I have to check again what U means, in any case
<didrocks> "U" The symbol is undefined.
<didrocks> hum, I don't understand how it can be printed if it's undefined TBH ;)
<didrocks> but yeah, probably an issue in that library so
<slomo> it means that it's not in this library
<slomo> what you want is a T there
<slomo> things like malloc, etc will also have an U
<didrocks> but it's still printing its name, knowing that it can be?
<didrocks> oh, ok
<slomo> alf__: works now
<seb128> brb
<alf__> slomo: Great, thanks a million!
<slomo> alf__: uploaded
<slomo> alf__: please get the packaging from git though, it has to wait on NEW for some time unfortunately ;)
<alf__> slomo: np :)
<seb128> re
<Laney> I got a conffile prompt for /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<Laney> which I've never changed
<Laney> oh maybe I have, sorry
<huats> morning
<seb128> hey huats Laney
<huats> hello seb128
<seb128> does somebody else got external screen not activating on dock stations for a week or so ?
<Laney> hiya seb128
<kiwinote> seb128: hey
<kiwinote> seb128: the s-c desktop file is  called ubuntu-software-center.desktop rather than software-center.desktop
<kiwinote> seb128: do you mind updating desktop-file-utils to reflect this correctly?
<seb128> will do
<kiwinote> thanks
<didrocks> slomo: hum, that's weird, our xvidcore has to configure round. The second one disabling pthread support (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/49716936/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.xvidcore_2%3A1.2.2%2Bdebian-1ubuntu2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz)
<didrocks> slomo: the only difference we have with the marillat version is merging README :/
<didrocks> (from the changelog, at least)
<didrocks> and I see nothing specical in debian/rules
<kiwinote> mvo: hi
<mvo> hey kiwinote
<kiwinote> mvo: do you mind reviewing lp:~kiwinote/python-apt/reinstall-same-file
<kiwinote> mvo: it should allow gdebi and s-c to reinstall deb files again, which was a regression wrt lucid
<mvo> kiwinote: thanks, will do
<vuntz> can anybody confirm https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=628919 on ubuntu?
<ubot2> Gnome bug 628919 in gnome-about "gnome-about crashed with KeyError in make_info_label()" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> hey vuntz
<seb128> it's probably a buggy translation
<vuntz> oh
<vuntz> right
<seb128> mvo, bug #632292 btw
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632292 in software-center (Ubuntu) "switch to the installed applications view when opening a deb (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632292
<mvo> thanks seb128
<seb128> thank *you* ;-)
<seb128> vuntz, btw how do you build the gnome-panel applets in opensuse?
<seb128> using different binaries or .so?
<vuntz> seb128: .so
<seb128> vuntz, ok thanks
<seb128> we should do that again ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: well, binaries make sense during development, though
<seb128> right, but we are after beta now
<seb128> we forgot to change back in lucid and people complain quite a lot about it ;-)
<chrisccoulson> wow, i've not updated for a while. lots of packages to update now :/
<fta> if i want one of my apps to emit notifications, what should i use? libindicate?
<ogra> chrisccoulson, stop uploading all these packages !!!
<chrisccoulson> ogra - which packages?
<ogra> the ones that dont fail to build and make it into the archive
<ogra> then we wont have all these updates all the time
<ogra> ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> fta - probably libnotify
<chrisccoulson> the builders are looking fairly underused. i should upload something big to keep them occupied....
<Laney> didrocks: banshee built
<Laney> finally!
<didrocks> Laney: great! will test there. unfortunatly, as the OMGUbuntu guy is away for calling from testing, not sure about the timeline for inclusion by default in UNE (seems to be really late) :/
<Laney> dnielsen has been around
<didrocks> oh right
<Laney> dunno, I obviously think you should do it, but that's up to you!
<didrocks> Laney: well, I'm not alone on that decision (there is the aa, and the release team)
<didrocks> Laney: in any case, let's make the call for testing first
<Laney> sure
<fta> chrisccoulson, oh, i see. thanks
<fta> chrisccoulson, damned, it needs gdk + gtk dev, too heavy for my small agent
<fta> chrisccoulson, i guess i'll have to cheat and dlopen libnotify directly
<chrisccoulson> fta - you could use raw dbus calls too
<devildante> mvo, around?
<mvo> hey devildante
<mvo> devildante: good afternoon :)
<devildante> good morning :p
<devildante> mvo, can you merge https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/software-properties/hide-desktop-file/+merge/34740 again, please?
<mvo> devildante: sure, what happend to it?
<fta> chrisccoulson, ideally, i want to have my own menu in the app indicator.. but i'm not sure where to start with that, can't find any docs
<devildante> mvo, I changed the .desktop file to really hide it from the menu
<devildante> mvo, if you go to the GNOME menu right now, it isn't hidden
<mvo> devildante: aha, ok. thanks :)
<mvo> devildante: funny that its case-sensitive
<devildante> mvo, yeah... maybe that could be a GNOME bug? :p
<devildante> thanks for the merge, mvo :)
<mvo> devildante: cheeers
<ronoc> bl8: hey, just getting around to looking at the name issue with banshee
<devildante> ;)
<ronoc> bl8:  the version in maverick is only 1.7.3
 * devildante will go to school ; see ya after a while ;)
<ronoc> is there a newer version coming anytime soon ?
<ronoc> bl8: back shortly
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hey
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: default offline firefox startpage is still saying "Welcome to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS". known bug?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - that's an issue with ubuntu-docs i think
 * didrocks checks for a bug report
<didrocks> weird, no bug report on it
<didrocks> just the "no image, no style one"
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: do you think I should add to that one ? ^
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - it's probably best to report another bug for that
<didrocks> (bug #531882)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 531882 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "Default Home Page without style or images on offline mode (affects: 1) (heat: 20)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531882
<didrocks> ok, adding a new one
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure who's working on that though
<didrocks> not sure someone is working on that :)
<didrocks> well, in any case, that page is in English and we change it for the French respin :p
<seb128> mvo, bug #631675
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631675 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Untranslated strings at update-manager (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631675
<seb128> mvo, you probably want to have it on your maverick list
<mvo> seb128: thanks, added
<seb128> mvo, thank you
<seb128> nessita, hey
 * mvo hugs kiwinote
<nessita> hello everybody, seb128
<seb128> nessita, how are you?
<mvo> devildante[schoo: are you keen to look at bug #631675 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631675 in update-manager (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "Untranslated strings at update-manager (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631675
<mvo> hey nessita :)
<nessita> pretty good, a bit sleepy but some mate will help in that field
<nessita> hey mvo!
<nessita> seb128: how about you?
<seb128> nessita, do you know if the ubuntuone-preferences second tab using "<local machine>" as a name is a bug?
<seb128> shouldn't it use the actual name?
<seb128> nessita, I'm fine thanks ;-)
<seb128> quite busy bugging other people about their bugs :p
<nessita> seb128: I agree it looks awful, but I'm not sure why <local machine> is being displayed. We should ask dobey, he built the ubuntuone-preferences
<seb128> nessita, ok
<fta> chrisccoulson, do you have some experience with libnotify? i have 2 notifications sent with a 2 sec interval, and 3 sec timeout, i want the 2nd notif to be merged into the 1st as it's still visible, any idea how i can do that?
<kenvandine> fta, do they have the same title?
<kenvandine> you need to set the append hint
<kiwinote> mvo: thanks for the merge! s-c trunk, the python-apt changes (my reinstalling the same pkg and your encoding one) and the desktop-file utils change should make the deb handling nice and robust now :)
<mvo> kiwinote: yeah :)
<kiwinote> mvo: the only remaining issue I have is that the error message for deb files is down in the description field (ie hard to notice), but that was on mpt's recommendation, so I'll assume that it is noticeable..
<kiwinote> I suppose the install button is disabled, so in that sense it's ok
<fta> kenvandine, where are those hints described? i can't find any in /usr/share/gtk-doc/html/libnotify/libnotify-notification.html
<seb128> mvo, when do you plan to do an upload?
<mvo> kiwinote: ok
<mvo> seb128: soon, why?
<seb128> mvo, I'm wanting to test the changes ;-)
<seb128> mvo, but I'm lazy to get them from the vcs
<mvo> seb128: lol
<mvo> seb128: ok ;)
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Merging%20notifications
<kenvandine> fta, ^^
<dobey> nessita: "<LOCAL MACHINE>" is displayed when the preferences is unable to read the user's machine list from the server
<dobey> nessita: or if said list is empty
<nessita> dobey: and why, for example, would be unable to read? I have 2 machines and I always got the "local machine" string
<fta> kenvandine, hmm.. it doesn't say how this could be done, just what it should do
<kenvandine> one sec
<dobey> nessita: you have two machines listed in SSO? or on https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/ ?
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDevelopmentGuidelines#How%20to%20use%20the%20append-hint
<kenvandine> fta, ^^
<nessita> dobey: now my account is a bit broken, but I'm talking about before SSO integration
<nessita> dobey: at that point I had 2 machines both listed on https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<mvo> seb128: uploaded
<dobey> nessita: does preferences show your name/quota information correctly still?
<nessita> dobey: at that point, yes\
<dobey> nessita: are those 2 machines *still* listed there?
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<dobey> nessita: check the u1-prefs.log for errors?
<nessita> dobey: I'll do it when I have a working client again
<seb128> ronoc, not sure you got a reply to your question before but banshee 1.7.5 was uploaded yesterday
<fta> kenvandine, thanks, it worked great :)
<kenvandine> fta, np!
<kenvandine> :)
 * didrocks hates gconf + python
<seb128> didrocks, why, because in C it's nicer?
<didrocks> seb128: not really, but it caches behind my the result to the client
<didrocks> seb128: and I can't force it to dump to the FS
<didrocks> I'm partially interested to do that *before* my python script ends
<didrocks> (for instance)
<seb128> it's gconf doing that
<seb128> send a sighup to the daemon
<seb128> no?
<didrocks> (it's written it's cached client side, I try to unlog and relog, didn't get anything)
<didrocks> let's see sending sighup
<didrocks> nothing…
<didrocks> so it's really client side
<rodrigo_> dobey, can you package and upload https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/trunk/1.4.0 please?
<dobey> sure
<ronoc> seb128: thx
<fta> kenvandine, another question. when i have a notification from another app (like evo), can i force mine to be displayed below immediately (instead of having to wait 5sec or more)?
<kenvandine> fta, not sure off hand
<kenvandine> look at that wiki page for priorities
<kenvandine> you can raise the priority of a notification
<kenvandine> and urgency i think
<seb128> re
<chrisccoulson> connection problems seb128?
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<kenvandine> seb128, meeting today?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes
<seb128> kenvandine, yes, I'm about to send the reminder, got busy on other things
<kenvandine> thx :)
<kenvandine> i just noticed the wiki page wasn't there yet
<kenvandine> i am heading out for an early lunch, bbiab
<kiwinote> mvo: in s-c 2.1.16 the pathbar change introduced a regression (browse to any app with a screenshot)
<kiwinote> mvo: can you confirm the regression and test the fix in my branch?
<mvo> kiwinote: hm, I don't have the breakage, what does it look like
<mvo> kiwinote: the fix looks ok though
<kiwinote> mvo: the breakage that I was fixing is that the end cap of the first pathbar element is drawn as ]> rather than just >
<jcastro> cassidy: I'd like to have a telepathy session for our Application Developer Week. Something like "How to use telepathy in your app" or something. Do you know if any of you might be interested? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<cassidy> jcastro, I'd say to send a mail on the TP mailing list
<jcastro> rock
<kiwinote> mvo: with s-c 2.1.16 however s-c seems to get into an infinite loop and grind to a halt when navigating eg  get software > office > abiword
<mvo> kiwinote: I can reproduce it only on one of my two machines, maybe its a timing issue
<kiwinote> mvo: hm, that could be the case
<mvo> kiwinote: but fix is fine, thanks! I upload the new package now
<kiwinote> mvo: ok, thanks a lot
<desrt> tedg: hey?
<tedg> desrt, Hey, I'm in a meeting :(  Can I grab you in a bit?
<desrt> i just wanted an up/down on your coming to the hackfest
<desrt> we're trying to finalise the list
<tedg> desrt, k, I'm pretty sure yes, let me verify.
<seb128> bah, I hate launchpad being slow
<desrt> tedg: poke me when you're sure, but we'll count you as a probably for now
<seb128> sorry for the duplicated meeting reminder
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> seb128: hello
<seb128> desrt, the usecase to overwrite keys not installed is to make distro defaults for example
<seb128> desrt, ie ubuntu-artwork set empathy keys
<desrt> seb128: ya.  i understand that.
<seb128> desrt, but some users uninstall empathy
<desrt> it's not *so* weird
<seb128> desrt, we can't go and distro patch every source to set key overwrites, that wouldn't work for ie derivates
<desrt> my vision was that the overrides file would always be shipped in the same package
<seb128> desrt, you can't
<desrt> like you'd toss empathy overrides in the empathy package
<seb128> desrt, xubuntu might change the theme over ubuntu
<seb128> but they don't have a different empathy source
<desrt> that's true, i suppose.
<desrt> although it's starting to seem quite odd :)
<seb128> why?
<seb128> think wallpaper if you want
<desrt> meh.  it's just not what i had in mind
<seb128> let's say your company install ubuntu and want to change the default icons
<desrt> but if you tell me there is a use case here then there is no point in me standing in your way
<seb128> you would just add a desrt-artwork binary
<desrt> seb128: ahah.  vendors vs. admins.
<seb128> which override some keys
<desrt> i would actually set the default dconf settings
<seb128> how do you deploy that?
<desrt> you drop some files into /etc/dconf/dbs/defaults.d/....
<desrt> and you run 'dconf update'
<seb128> should we do that rather than use overrides?
<desrt> i'm not sure.
<seb128> can we set a default for keys not available?
<seb128> it's still the same issue...
<desrt> yes.  definitely.
<desrt> dconf has no particular structure
<seb128> you might want a different logo in ubuntu and xubuntu
<desrt> you can do anything you like
<desrt> well, didrocks was talking to me about this issue
<desrt> and in fact he had even higher requirements
<desrt> that the defaults can be changed by an environment variable or something
<desrt> so if you log in to one session type, you have one set of defaults
<desrt> in another session type, another
<didrocks> yeah, like what we do today with gconf
<desrt> for something like this, obviously vendor overrides are totally unworkable
<desrt> because of their static nature
<didrocks> (hey desrt btw ;))
<desrt> didrocks: hey :)
<desrt> shame we couldn't meet in paris
<desrt> i blame rick
<didrocks> right :/ we'll see at UDS at least!
<desrt> he was supposed to come, but mark's plane was too slow
<didrocks> sure, it's all because of him :-)
<didrocks> desrt: coming back to gsetting/dconf. yeah, we will really need that soon.
<desrt> you already have it, actually
<didrocks> ok, just need a recipe then. I didn't have the time to have a proper look at it
<didrocks> (and yes, I know, it's a shame :))
<desrt> ya.  i have a bad habbit of not writing docs :)
<seb128> desrt, so back to the issue, it seems just broken than a buggy override crashes your complete desktop
<desrt> basically the way it works is that you write a 'profile' file in /etc/dconf/profiles/....
<seb128> desrt, it means no schemas was working so any gsettings software just crashed
<desrt> listing the stacking order of the databases
<desrt> then you set DCONF_PROFILE environment variable
<desrt> pretty easy
<desrt> seb128: yes.  i think we've talked about this before.
<desrt> my biggest concern was that due to the nature of the parser it was very difficult to back out of changes
<desrt> (ie: discard a partial .schema file if we discover that the schema file is broken)
<desrt> since then there have been two major changes in the parser that make this a lot easier to deal with
<desrt> and i like to believe that robert's patch actually succeeds here
<desrt> so i will definitely have a look
<nessita> kenvandine: hello! would you have some minutes for a packaging question?
<seb128> desrt, he uploaded his patch to maverick btw
<desrt> you fucking canonical assholes!
<desrt> :p
<seb128> nessita, just ask on the channel other people can reply this way
<seb128> desrt, that's the spirit ;-)
 * desrt is learning to be a good upstream :)
<nessita> seb128: right :-)
<seb128> desrt, btw do you know if any recent glib change broke gvfs?
<desrt> i don't know of anything that would have
<seb128> desrt, we started getting bugs about gvfsd-smb eating cpu and not working since yesterday
<seb128> since gvfs didn't change it's something else
<desrt> hmm.
<seb128> I was thinking maybe glib...
<desrt> did you try rebuilding?
<seb128> gnome-keyring didn't change either
<seb128> no
<desrt> of course there have been some API breaks
<seb128> why a rebuild would make any difference?
<desrt> not aware of any that would really matter, though
<seb128> like gdbus?
<desrt> yes
<seb128> I will try a rebuild
<desrt> filters changed again
<desrt> but i'd be surprised if they were using it
<seb128> I was just asking before starting to investigate in case that was a known issue
<desrt> and i think the change was ABI compatible (but not API)
<nessita> anyone: I'm building a new version of the package ubuntu-sso-client, and until the last version, we were deploying some conf files on /etc/xdg. Those conf files are no longer needed and I removed them from setup.py. But when I'm installing the new package to test it, I get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/489878/
<seb128> desrt, ok, cf #nautilus
<seb128> nessita, http://wiki.debian.org/DpkgConffileHandling
<nessita> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> nessita, np
<LaserJock> didrocks: jcastro tells me you may want logs from a crashing banshee, is that right?
<didrocks> LaserJock: sure, can we move the discussion to #banshee on gimp.net? (upstream is there too)
<Laney> LaserJock: can you try 'cp /usr/lib/gio-sharp/gio-sharp.dll.config /usr/lib/banshee-1/Backends/'
<seb128> hey everybody
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didrocks, kenvandine, Riddell, tremolux: hi
<seb128> time for the meeting ;-)
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-09-07
<tremolux> seb128: hi!
<Riddell> hi
<seb128> sorry about the duplicate email, don't click several time on launchpad when it doesn't seem to respond ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<seb128> hey pedro_
<pedro_> hello!
<pedro_> seb128, i've edited the wiki as talked the previous week
<seb128> nice
<pedro_> to put some bugs we should be aware of
<seb128> so let's get started
 * kenvandine waves
<seb128> outstanding actions
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<seb128> you had an action item for banshee?
<didrocks> seb128: oh really? didn't see that :-)
<didrocks> but made the action
<didrocks> it was part of the UNE update, but well
<seb128> yeah, I forgot to put it on the wiki
<seb128> it doesn't mean I forgot about it :p
<seb128> ok, so let's do that during the UNE update
<didrocks>  Well, a lot of work with #debian-cli guys on banshee.
 * chrisccoulson looks at wiki for bugs
<seb128> coming back to you in a bit
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<didrocks> ok :)
<seb128> kenvandine, partner update?
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> tell us they will fix all our bugs and not ask for any exception ;-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> U1
<kenvandine> Desktop SSO problems seems to be working now, specifically bug 628118 is fixed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628118 in ubuntuone-servers "OAuth tokens are not added to Ubuntu One after /sso-finished-so-get-tokens/ (affects: 13) (heat: 72)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628118
<kenvandine> Music Store also seems to be working well again,  bug 572381 is now fixed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 572381 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Ubuntu One Store not showing (dup-of: 624616)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572381
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624616 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store without icon (affects: 9) (dups: 3) (heat: 46)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624616
<kenvandine> desktopcouch still has some problems, it will now push changes to the service but won't pull changes down bug 585530
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585530 in ubuntuone-servers "Desktopcouch Replication is disabled - evolution contacts and bookmarks are not syncing (affects: 114) (dups: 9) (heat: 652)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585530
<kenvandine> They are hopefull this will be resolved by the end of the week
<kenvandine> desktopcouch pairing is broken, needs to be fixed to work properly with desktop SSO  bug 629095
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629095 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "Ubuntu One pairing code needs to be added (affects: 2) (heat: 876)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629095
<seb128> I've read that before :-(
<kenvandine> yeah... i know :/
<kenvandine> the local pairing stuff in desktopcouch seems to have been bit by the transition to desktop sso
<kenvandine> questions/comments about U1 stuff?
<seb128> do we have anything relying on desktopcouch right now?
<seb128> or on the pairing to work?
<kenvandine> i don't think so actually
<kenvandine> i think we could drop it from the CD
<seb128> ok, so it's annoying to promote it but not so much an issue for the default installation
<seb128> let's not do CD changes now ;-)
<kenvandine> as long as it doesn't get removed on upgrade, we need it to migrate users for gwibber
<seb128> but we will discuss it at UDS if those issues are not sorted by then
<kenvandine> seb128, indeed :)
<kenvandine> on to DX
<kenvandine> Concerned about a current nautilus crasher - bug 621536
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621536 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_set() (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621536
<kenvandine> Working on unity performance related bugs, memory leaks, etc
<kenvandine> Desktop menu for appmenu should get uploaded this week
<kenvandine> they do have some FFEs
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/MaverickReleaseStatus#Freeze%2520Exceptions%2520Requests
<kenvandine> any questions? comments?
<seb128> nice summary
<Riddell> kenvandine: have you had any indication about when the font is going to go in the archive?
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> Riddell, i haven't heard anything
<Riddell> bug 629622 suggests it is but so far no actual movement to get it in
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629622 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "MIR+FFE: Inclusion of Ubuntu Font Family ~0.7 in Maverick (10.10) (affects: 6) (heat: 50)" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629622
<seb128> is it still schedule for this cycle?
<kenvandine> i'll check on that
<kenvandine> seb128, i don't think so
<kenvandine> but i'll confirm
<Riddell> seb128: possibly, from Mark's comments
<seb128> hum
<seb128> yeah, I was just reading that
<seb128> though cf comment #18
<seb128> ok
<seb128> anything else for kenvandine?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
<seb128> Riddell, hey, kubuntu update?
<Riddell> here it is..
<Riddell>  * http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3 19 milestoned bugs, the most notable ones are installer bugs
<Riddell>  * beta release made, major installer problems fixed although still a few big issues to go, hugs to ev
<Riddell>  * KDE SC 4.5.1 uploaded and built except on ARM
<Riddell>  * KDE SC 4.5.2 due October 5th, so I don't except it to be in final
<Riddell>  * kubuntu mobile image successfully made for beta, but the mobile workspace itself didn't actually work, so some fixes to be done there
<Riddell>  * lucid -> maverick upgrades working good, maverick -> natty upgrades working good too (anyone else on natty yet?)
<seb128> is natty open?
<Riddell>  no, I had to set it up locally to test
<seb128> usually they only set the builders etc after release no?
<seb128> ok ;-)
<seb128> thanks Riddell
<seb128> does anybody has kubuntu questions?
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> didrocks, hey, UNE update?
<seb128> I need to reorder the wiki template ;-)
<didrocks> New unity this week. Some people have some crashes from unity-place-applications. It has been fixed in trunk. Will try to get a backport soon.
<didrocks> Also, just fixed in trunk is the support for XDG \o/ That means that people will soon be able to play with evolution express on netbook really soon
<didrocks> We triaged for some hours with davidb all the bug report to unity. We set important one to this week release (and some early next week).
<didrocks> e have a lot of small issues (and few big one like memleaks) but all should be in shape for maverick (fingers crossed) to get a rocking unity for maverick
<didrocks> Full bug list there: https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/2010-09-09
<didrocks> hat else on the shiny netbook world? Well, a lot of work with #debian-cli guys on banshee. banshee 1.7.7 is just out
<didrocks> 1.7.5*
<didrocks> we have a crash right now at start but it's beeing working on. A call for testing on OMGUbuntu has been coordinated (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/an-urgent-call-for-testing-banshee-1-7-5-on-maverick).
<didrocks> this version gives the udev backend needed for removing HAL
<didrocks> We will see how it goes, but it seems really late for banshee to be the default in UNE maverick, despite all its goodness like the netbook ui.
<Laney> fixed & uploading
<didrocks> you see, #debian-cli guys are awesome! :)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> still it's very late for changing the default
<seb128> especially to new code
<didrocks> I have the same feeling
<seb128> what is your opinion on that?
<seb128> did you get any feedback on the music store in banshee?
<didrocks> not yet, it's just *just* out. I need to have a proper test once I get the fix
<didrocks> (for the crash at startup)
<seb128> you probably have a better understanding of the benefit of the UI for small screens
<didrocks> I really think the UI is way better, rhythmbox is hard to use on netbooks
<seb128> how does it work with the sound indicator?
<Laney> not yet, hyperair is doing that plugin now
<didrocks> it has the mpris support, I don't know if V2 is there
<seb128> seems lot still need to be tested and they still don't have a stable version
<seb128> I would vote to delay it by default to next cycle
<seb128> the hard freeze is in a week
<seb128> what do you think?
<didrocks> we can switch at least really early in the natty cycle
<seb128> it seems not likely that first codedrop is bugless
<didrocks> switch*
<didrocks> and there is still the CD space issue, we don't really know what will happen on that side
<didrocks> (for what I tested, we should be safe, but we never know)
<didrocks> so, I'll play it safe, let's see maybe the feedback until tomorrow?
<didrocks> and take a decision there?
<kenvandine> i can test it today
<didrocks> kenvandine: the issue is the external devices support (udev backend), it changed a lot and we need a lot of feedbacks on many hardware
<kenvandine> yeah... i have a couple devices i can test with
<didrocks> jcastro: you maybe want some inputs there?
<seb128> ok
 * bcurtiswx will test as well
<seb128> let's keep going
<seb128> we can discuss it during the week based on the testing feedback
<didrocks> sure
<seb128> but it seems late, it's code rewrite, changes to the default installation and CD use
<seb128> the indicator needs to work
<seb128> the store needs to be tested
<seb128> etc
<didrocks> right
<seb128> in any case the work will be available in universe for users
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<seb128> does anybody has questions for Didier?
<didrocks> you're welcome :)
<jcastro> didrocks: my only input is that we've waited this long, it'd be a shame to ship something not-quite ready by default. I say ship it in N for both editions, rock solid style.
<seb128> jcastro, banshee on desktop?
 * kenvandine high fives jcastro
<jcastro> seb128: that's a discussion for UDS!
<seb128> jcastro, an uds without that discussion wouldn't be uds ;-)
<pedro_> lol
<kenvandine> :)
 * didrocks files the blueprint already :-)
 * kenvandine hasn't used banshee in a while... seems weird :)
<jcastro> no seriously, if you weren't convinced at guadec then I give up.
<seb128> and we all know how those discussions go
<seb128> ;-)
<jcastro> heh
<seb128> ok, let's move on
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<kenvandine> i bet this time seb128 will be preaching why we should switch :)
<seb128> tremolux, hey, software-center update?
<didrocks> thanks seb128 :-)
<tremolux> yep
<tremolux> Buy Something: software-center-agent and payments service live now, continue testing and bug fixing
<tremolux> New Apps: extras.ubuntu.com and corresponding sync from app-review-board PPA not yet implemented
<tremolux> Misc: Lots of bug fixes and performance improvements this week, continued focus on quality/performance
<seb128> tremolux, nice to see you fixed that loading view having no feedback bug ;-)
<tremolux> haha, yes  :)  thanks for the suggestion
<tremolux> it's much nicer now
<seb128> extras.ubuntu.com... is anybody following with IS on that?
<seb128> do you still think we have time? hard freeze is next week
<tremolux> we do still have time, but we have to watch this closely now
<seb128> ok
<tremolux> I missed the call yesterday, but I will check on that
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I will check with rick when he's back
<tremolux> thanks seb128
<tremolux> when is he back?
<seb128> he's probably in a better position to get IS changes done if required
<tremolux> right, middle of week he's back..
<seb128> I need to check
<seb128> he's on vac until wednesday I think
<seb128> but I don't know if that's included or not
<seb128> thanks tremolux
<seb128> questions for tremolux?
<tremolux> sure, thanks
<seb128> thanks tremolux
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<pedro_> hello!
<seb128> pedro_, bugs status? ;-)
<pedro_> so i have some bugs to share again
<pedro_> bug 609855
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 609855 in totem (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Totem unable to play youtube videos (affects: 14) (dups: 1) (heat: 88)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609855
<pedro_> that's fixed upstream but according to the upstream developers we need to change the ranking of the gstreamer elements
<seb128> is that an issue in maverick or only lucid?
<pedro_> in order to use giosrc rather than souphttpsrc
<pedro_> it's an issue on maverick as well
<pedro_> youtube is broken in both right now
<seb128> I got it to work sometime in maverick
<seb128> I will check with slomo if he knows about it
<pedro_> cool! thanks
<pedro_> bug 631730
<seb128> do you think you could check with upstream about the sink ranking change?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631730 in brasero (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "brasero crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_is_trusted() (affects: 19) (dups: 2) (heat: 42)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631730
<seb128> it seems not really clear why and how to do that
<pedro_> seb128, i'll check with pwithnall
<seb128> I'm a bit nervous changing ranking only for totem youtube
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> seems the brasero one is upstreamed
<pedro_> so that previous bug, brasero is a bit broken
<seb128> I've assigned to robert_ancell on our side as well
<pedro_> we're having more than 20 users affected since yesterday on that
<pedro_> just press 'burn' and it will crash
<seb128> I'm wondering if that's a desrt bug
<seb128> it crashes in gvariant code ;-)
<pedro_> i was wondering the same because it says gvariant
<pedro_> heh
<pedro_> the other bug is, bug 551831
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 551831 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "bluetooth-applet crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 107) (dups: 15) (heat: 466)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551831
<pedro_> we're still getting duplicates there
<pedro_> would be nice if someone could have a look
<seb128> seems that one is not new and a bit weird
<pedro_> yeah
<seb128> we could perhaps get brastche to tell us if he can spot something
<pedro_> that'd be great
<seb128> I doubt we will that one tracked for maverick though
<pedro_> well if it gets fixed after the release we can get an SRU for it
<seb128> right
<seb128> next one?
<pedro_> bug 589047
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 589047 in gstreamer0.10 (Ubuntu) "gst-plugin-scanner crashed with KeyError in <module>() (affects: 128) (dups: 19) (heat: 632)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589047
<pedro_> is also getting new duplicates
<seb128> could you upstream that one?
<seb128> I've seen this one locally
<seb128> I'm not sure if it's an issue over apport noise though
<pedro_> yeah it was affecting me a few ago and now it's back
<seb128> I will check with slomo as well later
<pedro_> ok cool
<seb128> the 2 remaining ones are gvfs issues due to the libgconf port to gdbus
<pedro_> and the next is bug 631740 and bug 631960
<seb128> I think they are the same issue
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631740 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Dbus error when clicking network icon in nautilus (affects: 7) (dups: 2) (heat: 46)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631740
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631960 in gvfs (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Connecting to smb mount fails - gvfsd-smb just eats CPU (affects: 10) (dups: 4) (heat: 64)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631960
<seb128> I was chatting with desrt and #nautilus guys about it today
<seb128> tzbatek said it would be fixed in git tomorrow
<pedro_> cool! nice to know that's being tracked already
<pedro_> those are the ones hitting more users recently
<seb128> ok
<pedro_> that's all from here on that seb128 unless there's a question/comment
<seb128> retracers are still broken...
<pedro_> :-(
<seb128> the python dupchecking ran yesterday
<seb128> they workarounded the bug which broke reading for crash files
<seb128> but now we hit a timeout on upload
<seb128> I'm still tracking that actively with launchpad guys
<pedro_> do you know if there's any ETA on the retracers?
<seb128> yesterday
<pedro_> heh ok
<seb128> it's one of their priority and I'm daily on their channel pushing for it
<seb128> I will let you know when I get news
<pedro_> indeed, hope they fix it soon
<pedro_> thank you seb128
<seb128> thanks pedro_
<seb128> ok, release status
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team.html
<seb128> we are sort of on track
<seb128> out of kenvandine's 18 gwibber items ;-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> kenvandine, is there any progress on that?
<kenvandine> most of those should be tiny once i get the initial setup done...
<kenvandine> i spent some time last week on it
<seb128> kenvandine, I think we don't really need to track that spec for maverick anyway
<kenvandine> mostly trying to see how other projects deal with unit testing against twitter
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> kenvandine, great work on the twitter fix btw
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> seems to be working well
<seb128> excellent ;-)
<seb128> otherwise focus should be on bug fixing now
<kenvandine> but... it looks like none of the twitter clients does any unit testing
<seb128> if you find a bug in maverick that you think should be fixed for release please nominate it
<kenvandine> yeah, i have a gwibber crasher i am dealing with now
<seb128> and assign or subscribe the team if you think we should track it specifically
<seb128> ok
<seb128> that's it from me I think
<seb128> hard freeze is next week so let's go back to work
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> thanks everybody, maverick shapes to be solid
<seb128> so let's make sure we focus on quality now until end of the cycle!
<didrocks>  thanks everyone!
<pedro_> thanks!
<tremolux> thanks folks
<didrocks> seb128: just an update (out of the meeting) on evolution-mapi 2.30
<seb128> sync from debian?
<didrocks> evolution-mapi 2.28 (current one) is crashing with evo 2.30
<didrocks> yeah, we can sync for most of them
<didrocks> but it asks syncing openchange and samba4 from experimental
<didrocks> which is ok as we don't have stable version of them and they are not used a lot
<didrocks> but samba4 needed also other rdepends
<didrocks> tdb, tevent and ldb
<didrocks> tevent and ldb are ok, they are in universe and don't have a lot of dep
<didrocks> tdb is more a problem
<didrocks> so, after talking to jelmer, he will have a look if he can workaround the new tdb dep
<jcastro> what's the procedure for Featured Apps for maverick?
<jcastro> nod
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, let's see if the syncs got approved or not
<didrocks> seb128: I'll only poke the release team once we will now about the tdb dep status
<didrocks> know*
<jcastro> seb128: what's the procedure for Featured Apps for maverick?
<seb128> jcastro, there is none I think
<seb128> jcastro, want to handle that?
<jcastro> I knew you were going to say that
<jcastro> I would like to "loosen" the restrictions a bit though.
<and471> good night everyone
<jcastro> For example, smuxi is a full featured client for IRC, and we ship basic IRC support, so why not put it in there? etc.
<seb128> jcastro, well IRC seems geeky...
<jcastro> audacity and blender are geeky
<seb128> not really
<seb128> doing audio is not geeky ;-)
 * jcastro looks at the UI.
<jcastro> Laney: did PDFmod ever get packaged?
<seb128> jcastro, realistically you will find non technical people who want to edit an audio record
<seb128> jcastro, but non technical people will not even know what IRC is
<seb128> even less search for a powerful client
<jcastro> yeah, it's just without ratings there's no way for an app developer to expose their app in the software center. :-/
<seb128> next cycle...
<meebey> looking at person who join the #smuxi channel, there are many non-technical persons on it
<meebey> far away from geeky
<meebey> seb128: isn't it actually the opposite? the less IRC gets spread the more geeky and nerdy it gets
<seb128> non technical people don't look for things like IRC
<meebey> I can prove the opposite, the search for chat and find IRC
<meebey> s/the/they/
<seb128> meebey, well no offense but we don't have the same definition of non technical users
<seb128> the non technical users I speak about don't like computer much and are not searching for anything
<seb128> they want to go on the web and chat with their friends on msn or such
<seb128> they don't use emails, irc or whatever else
<meebey> ok, that sounds more like the computer unaware users
<seb128> well people who don't care about computer
<seb128> who wants to download their photos
<seb128> chat with friends
<seb128> check on some website
<seb128> and that's about it
<seb128> the current list we have is not really technical
<seb128> some games
<seb128> image editing
<meebey> and those are going to edit sound files?
<seb128> backup
<seb128> banking
<kenvandine> meebey, they might... seb128 is talking about users that use the computers to do things that aren't necessarily computer related
<seb128> well people are likely to record sound and want to do some small changes
<seb128> like cut just a part of the sound file
<kenvandine> treating the computer as a tool
<meebey> getting help for ubuntu is not offtopic then?
<meebey> as IRC and forums are the best resource for that
<seb128> I don't want to argue for hours
<seb128> that's my view on that I might be wrong
<seb128> I think only technical people do IRC
<seb128> lot of people just ask friends or give up to start
<jcastro> well, ideally, in N, if people search for "chat" and the application is awesome it will show up on top right?
<kenvandine> IRC is intimidating to lots of these types of users
<seb128> the ones a bit techy will search in their browser and found forums for questions
<seb128> IRC is really tecky
<kenvandine> many "users" really do just give up or live with what they have
<meebey> hm Smuxi is making IRC straight forward instead of tecky, but I understand that most client simply suck in that regard
<meebey> and made it tecky
<jcastro> I am already biased, the ayatana integration of it is quite sexy
<meebey> kind of sad to put it in that corner though, but well
<kenvandine> meebey, well it isn't so much the client... it is the concept
<kenvandine> jumping into a room full of people that know more than you and asking
<kenvandine> when you might not know the way to even ask... it is intimidating
<meebey> ack, topic based channels are not the perfect way to find the right place
<meebey> I agree
<meebey> the same way is email though, imperfectly designed and irritating to use for newcomers
<kenvandine> yeah... email sucks on many levels
<seb128> ok, time for dinner, gtg
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy!
<vish> hehe , the dummy-screenshot-ubuntu and dummy-thumbnail-ubuntu in SC uses the old logo ;p
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> time for dinner as well, as then, time for some rest :)
<didrocks> see you tomorrow!
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy, see you tomorrow ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> bug #603526
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 603526 in empathy (Ubuntu) "new conversation notifications are hidden until I open the conversation (affects: 6) (dups: 4) (heat: 42)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603526
<kenvandine> hey
<seb128> kenvandine, could you try to figure if that's due to our indicator support?
<seb128> kenvandine, the comment seems to indicate it doesn't happen using the notification area icon
<kenvandine> interesting
<kenvandine>  i am pretty sure i am getting notifications
<kenvandine> i'll look at it
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I'm not getting notifications for a while for sure
<seb128> I noticed it a while ago but I wanted to wait to get some empathy update before investigating then I forgot to do it
<seb128> but I don't get online bubbles
<kenvandine> ok, i appear to not be either
<kenvandine> ok, i'll dig in to that soon
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<jcastro> hyperair: for your last b-c-e upload, why enable both the soundmenu and the indicator? I thought the sound menu removes the need for the indicator?
<hyperair> jcastro: er whoops. should i disable indicator then?
<jcastro> yes
<hyperair> okay
<jcastro> we should keep it in there for people who'll run backports in lucid or something for a while, just off by default
<hyperair> er
<hyperair> so basically the indicator should be built
<hyperair> but not enabled by default?
<jcastro> correct
<hyperair> have you tested the new bce?
<jcastro> waiting for it to be published
<hyperair> i'm not sure, but i thought soundmenu should disable indicator if it was enabled.
<jcastro> I am suffering from a crash today and haven't been able to banshee
<jcastro> oh, does it do that?
<hyperair> regarding that crash, i've just uploaded a fix for that
 * jcastro nods
<hyperair> thanks to Laney.
<hyperair> and yes, i think the newest banshee and bce have support for conflicts relationships
<Laney> I think I implemented conflicting in soundmenu/indicator
<hyperair> i'm not sure how well it works in practice, but in theory i think soundmenu should take priority
<Laney> and yeah the crash should be fixed in ubuntu2, sorry — that was my fail initially
<hyperair> Laney: oh, so does indicator disable soundmenu or soundmenu disable indicator?
<Laney> both
<Laney> the one enabled second will win
<Laney> (I think)
<Laney> the default should still be sane though
<hyperair> sane meaning soundmenu appears first?
<Laney> no I mean in the packaging
<Laney> we should enable the ones that we want enabled
<Laney> the conflicts is really to protect users
<hyperair> right.
<devildante> mvo, do you still want me to look at bug 631675?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631675 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "Untranslated strings at update-manager (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631675
<mvo> devildante: thanks, I fixed it, turned out to be a bug in aptdaemon
<hyperair> Laney: were those things upstream? i didn't add any new patches
<Laney> yeah afaik
<Laney> I remember doing it, but I think that was for appindicator/notificationarea
<Laney> and then IIRC bertrand did another one
<devildante> mvo, great ;) ping me if you've got another bug :)
<hyperair> Laney: no i mean soundmenu being default.
<Laney> oh, dunno
<Laney> distro patches for that are reasonable though
<hyperair> soundmenu is not enabled by default
<hyperair> i guess we'll have to distro patch it
<Laney> defaults only affect new configs, yeah?
<hyperair> what?
<hyperair> i think so.
<Laney> I mean if you enable soundmenu now and I upgrade, I still won't get it
<hyperair> the addin.xml thing
<Laney> so the conflicts thing doesn't really matter for this change
<hyperair> erm i'm not sure about how mono-addins works. =\
<Laney> unless you accidently leave soundmenu and appindicator enabled by default
<Laney> in that case it'll be a race condition
<Laney> afaik
<hyperair> right.
<devildante> mvo, can you merge https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/software-center/fix-conflicting-packages/+merge/33818 in both trunk and 3.0? It fixes a high priority bug
<Laney> and I'm not sure what happens wrt notificationarea
<hyperair> it probably conflicts as well, doesn't it?
<Laney> yeah, but that one is on by default isn't it
<Laney> could be a problem
<hyperair> yes, that's on by default.
<hyperair> yes, it is a problem.
<hyperair> actually come to think of it..
<Laney> actually no it's not
<Laney> the conflict will sort it out
<hyperair> via a race condition.
<Laney> no
<hyperair> ?
<Laney> because the conflict is only one way
<Laney> so soundmenu will always win
<hyperair> oh
<hyperair> okay, good.
<Laney> as long as it does indeed conflict with notificationarea
<Laney> should check the code
<hyperair> Laney: bertrand says that soundmenu only disables notificationarea, but not indicator.
<Laney> that works
<hyperair> yes, that works.
<Laney> bit crap if someone enables both
<Laney> but hey
<hyperair> what about what happens if someone enables the notification area icon after that?
<Laney> soundmenu will disable itself
<hyperair> oh okay
<hyperair> so can we extend this conflicts thing to include the appindicator as well?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> probs best upstream though
<hyperair> yes
<ronoc> bl8 :  ring ring
<bl8> ronoc: Hey !
<ronoc> bl8: alright, so tmrw I'll turn my attention to that bug
<ronoc> sorry just been bogged down with alot of last minute stuff to get in
<ronoc> hard freeze is very soon ...
<ronoc> bl8, I have 1.7.5 installed so should be able to recreate here
<bl8> ronoc: no problem, ping if if you need more info
<ronoc> bl8: will do, good night
 * hyperair suddenly realizes that bertrand is around here too =O
<devildante> mvo, here?
<mvo> devildante: yes, sorry. its late here and I'm on the phone. I will do the merge tomorrow, sorry that I have let it slip for so long
<devildante> mvo, np, and thanks :)
<ajmitch> Laney: have you filed a bug for that libindicate dllmap issue?
<Laney> ajmitch: no, because I haven't investigated and don't know what the problem is
<ajmitch> k, then I'll file a bug & upload the fix then :)
<ajmitch> sorry, I thought I'd seen you talking about it earlier
<devildante> mvo, for 11.04, since synaptic will not be in the CD anymore, do we want advanced features in USC such as reinstalling, forcing a version... ?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bug #333799
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 333799 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Firefox uses en-GB by default instead of en-US (affects: 5) (dups: 2) (heat: 40)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333799
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is that still valid? it was milestone for some lucid beta version
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm not sure, i use the en-GB locale
<chrisccoulson> ^^micahg?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I've refused the nomination for this cycle
<micahg> chrisccoulson: good question :)
<seb128> could somebody drop the milestone or update it?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I should test that from a live CD this weekend
<chrisccoulson> we generate a en-US.xpi from the build
 * micahg tries in a clean profile
<chrisccoulson> i've dropped the milestone anyway, it doesn't seem like something that should be a priority. if people were really bothered about it then we'd get a lot more comments
<chrisccoulson> in fact, i would have thought it was the other way around. if you query the language of the browser via the DOM when you're running en-GB, it tells you it's en-US ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, something's not right, the default is not en_US, although my locale is C at the moment, it chooses the first dictionary available in this case, let me try with LC_ALL set
<chrisccoulson> yeah, if i look at window.navigator.language in a JS shell, it says it's en-US
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, I tried en_US, de_DE, es_ES, it's not working correctly
<chrisccoulson> hmmm :/
<micahg> Is this the dictionary bug though?
<chrisccoulson> i don't think so
<devildante> tremolux, around?
<tremolux> devildante: hiya
<devildante> tremolux: hi :)
<devildante> tremolux: <devildante> mvo, for 11.04, since synaptic will not be in the CD anymore, do we want advanced features in USC such as reinstalling, forcing a version... ?
<Laney> jcastro: yeah, pdfmod should be in universe
<Laney> I have never tried it though
<devildante> tremolux, I wanted to ask mvo, but he was gone :p Opinions?
 * Laney builds a backport to see
<micahg> chrisccoulson: idk what to test for this bug then, I'll have to make sure we have a bug for the dictionaries though
<jcastro> Laney: lmk what you think, I think it'd be a great Featured app
<chrisccoulson> micahg - so, what is the actual behaviour you see?
<Laney> I think that featured apps needs a sexy IRC/Twitter client ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: in a text box, spell check offers the first language in the list in a new profile
<jcastro> Laney: I know right?
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<tremolux> devildante: I wasn't aware that Synaptic was to be removed for 11.04
<devildante> tremolux, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/synaptic-is-going-bye-bye-soon.html and http://blog.pault.ag/2010/09/06/synaptic-part-deux/
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i think the spelling thing is something different
<devildante> tremolux, but it could be just rumors, my bad :p
<chrisccoulson> but yeah, that's broken for sure
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, not this bug but a similar one
<chrisccoulson> i get german at the top of the list when running en-GB
<chrisccoulson> but it's not really en-GB. even my google search results are localised for en-US, which is a real pain
<chrisccoulson> they are localised correctly for every language except en-GB
<tremolux> devildante: it's true that the eventual goal is to incorporate Synaptic features in USC, and indeed if we are doing it for 11.04 we would need to implement those features that people rely on
<tremolux> devildante: mpt talks about it a bit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter
<ajmitch> jcastro: I'll fully endorse it as a featured app too ;)
<tremolux> devildante: we have to start solidifying the roadmap for USC 4.0 (that will be in 11.04), but it's still a little early to know for sure just yet
<tremolux> devildante: that planning will happen in earnest at UDS
<devildante> tremolux, okay, thanks for the info :)
<tremolux> devildante: sorry, does that help at all?  :)
<devildante> yes, of course! ;)
<tremolux> devildante: ok, cool!
<chrisccoulson> micahg - indeed, general.useragent.locale=en-US on mine (even though that is set to en-GB in my language pack)
<chrisccoulson> so, i'd say it's the other way around :(
<devildante> tremolux, ;)
 * devildante have the urge to at least smile to people when they talk to him
<chrisccoulson> micahg - got it!
<chrisccoulson> the language code in the en_GB chrome.manifest is wrong
<chrisccoulson> it should be "en-GB" rather than "en_GB"
<chrisccoulson> if i change that, then i get a correctly localised browser :)
<chrisccoulson> we need pitti here now :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that seems to be a larger bug since I thought everything was changed to support _ instead of -
<micahg> maybe on the dictionaries were changed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are any other manifests like that?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, all the en-* ones
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the other languages are not?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - most of the other ones aren't hyphenated, but i'll have a look
<chrisccoulson> they must be getting mangled in launchpad
<chrisccoulson> we should just package these like the thunderbird ones ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, if that's all, that'll be a relief
<micahg> chrisccoulson: heh, yeah, speaking of those I'll update them this weekend
<Riddell> didrocks: care to comment on bug anjal ?
<Riddell> tsk, bug 621660
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621660 in anjal (Ubuntu) "Please remove anjal from maverick (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 229)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621660
<Riddell> didrocks: can you confirm you want openchange synced but not samba4?  bug 632519
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632519 in openchange (Ubuntu) "Sync openchange 1:0.9+svn2132-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632519
<Riddell> bug 632518
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632518 in samba4 (Ubuntu) "Sync samba4 4.0.0~alpha13+git+bzr12670.dfsg1-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632518
<kklimonda> Riddell: I've added my comment to the anjal bug
<kklimonda> Riddell: (I'm one of last people who has touched anjal in Ubuntu)
<Riddell> kklimonda: thanks, removed
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-08
<nigelb> RAOF: got a min?
<RAOF> nigelb: Yeah; shoot.
<nigelb> RAOF: When the lucid live cd doesn't work at all thanks to intel 855, is there any possible way to install lucid and beyond?
<RAOF> The tricks linked to from the release notes should get you a working livecd.
<nigelb> tried and failed :(
<RAOF> Failing everything else, I think the “xforcevesa” option should get vesa loading.
<nigelb> aha, that should be tried
<RAOF> If you've tried i915.modeset=1 *and* forcing vesa doesn't work, then… complain bitterly about your hardware sucking.
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> I did try the modeset, no go.
<nigelb> trying vesa in 5 mins.  restarting
<micahg> RAOF: I got 127 apport_gpu_intel crashes today on resume from suspend and LP is having trouble letting me submit it, does this sound like something that'll be helpful?
 * micahg was only going to submit 1
<RAOF> micahg: One (the first, preferably) is enough.
<micahg> RAOF: k, but do you think it'll help with something?  there were a few similar ones showing up as possible duplicates
<RAOF> micahg: It's hard to tell without the dump, basically.
<micahg> RAOF: k, I'll try to file later
<RAOF> micahg: Our ability to automatically determine duplicates of GPU dumps is poor.
<micahg> right, I just want to make sure I'm not adding to an endless pit of bugs that no one wants
<nigelb> OK, so I'll just complain bitterly about my hardware sucking :/
<RAOF> nigelb: vesa doesn't work for you either?
<RAOF> nigelb: Does kms bring up the splash-screen before X starts?  If so, you could install from the alternate CD, add an xorg.conf specifying the “fbdev” driver, and set i915.modeset=1
<RAOF> I'm looking forward to “kill it with fire” at XDS :)
<nigelb> RAOF: Adding vesa didn't help.  I did get the splash screen, but some error shows up glibc error
<RAOF> That glibc error is benign, and unrelated.
<nigelb> ok, then it just gets stuck there, doesn't move on
<nigelb> I shall try with alternate CD tonight.
<tjaalton> ccheney: ping? seems gvfs-fuse with OO.o is busted in lucid, it can't open any files behind sftp mounts
<tjaalton> could be bug 433944
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Good morning.
<ara> morning didrocks, afternoon RAOF
<didrocks> hey ara, RAOF
<RAOF> Good $TIME_OF_DAY ara ;)
<ara> :)
<dpm> hey didrocks, morning. We've got already quite a few translations of the ubuntu one e-mail. Do you think we could put them in the package already? I still think we should wait until the deadline on NonLanguagePackDeadline, but I think it would be good to make another upload before that, so they can be tested.
<dpm> They are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/UbuntuOneEmail
<didrocks> hey dpm, sure, I can try to get a free slot today for testing that
<didrocks> hum, the email is signed and such, so it can take time…
<didrocks> I have to check how it is
<dpm> didrocks, cool, thanks. Let me know if I can get them in a format that's easier for you to fetch them. They are all in the subpages there, and I asked translators to enclose them in {{{}}}, so it might be easier to collect them per script and ignore all the rest of text in the wiki pages
<didrocks> dpm: yeah, I think I'll use a script :)
<didrocks> so {{{ and }}}
<didrocks> argh, can't get https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/UbuntuOneEmail/fr?action=raw from wget
<dpm> oh, does it need authentication?
<dpm> didrocks, you can get the html page though: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/UbuntuOneEmail/fr, and all translations should start with 'From:' and end with 'http://one.ubuntu.com', although I'm not sure this applies to those with RTL languages such Hebrew :(
<didrocks> dpm: yeah, can do that, or rely on html tags
 * didrocks can let rodrigo_ doing that too :)
<dpm> hahaha
<didrocks> well, u1 people commited to doing that patch :)
<didrocks> as evo doesn't have i18n support for that
<huats> morning
<didrocks> salut huats
<huats> hello didrocks
<seb128> hello
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> I'm fine, a bit angry at xorg though
<seb128> or whatever decided to stop turning on my screen when my laptop is docked with lid close
<seb128> very confusing, I tried to figure for a while what's going on
<chrisccoulson> that's not good :/
<seb128> it seems it decides to turn on the laptop screen which is lid closed and turn off the external monitor on the dock station
<chrisccoulson> oh, so they're not even both switched off?
<seb128> I can hit enter and type my password though
<seb128> then the screen comes back with the session
<bilalakhtar> seb128: I fixed the enter crashes GDM bug
<seb128> well the display capplet thinks both are activated in mirror mode
<seb128> bilalakhtar, oh? great, what was it?
<bilalakhtar> seb128: see my comment  on bug #626723
<bilalakhtar> Its wierd, but it works like magic!
<seb128> no bot today?
<bilalakhtar> hey! ubot2 where are you?
<bilalakhtar> on vacation, I suppose
<bilalakhtar> seb128: Its a regression of a bug that matches the day when we began to face this issue
<bilalakhtar>   * debian/apache2.2-common.apache2.init: Add stty sane so that users will get a
<bilalakhtar>     password prompt when using apache-ssl. (LP: #582963)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i don't have apache, and i still get the issue
<chrisccoulson> and my issue is clearly because X starts on top of getty
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I think you have a different bug then others
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the few duplicates I marked last week had xorg on the right vt
<bilalakhtar> chrisccoulson: YEs your bug is different
<chrisccoulson> hmmm :/
<seb128> cf comment #9
<bilalakhtar> chrisccoulson: Yours starts on tty2 and is #625239
<bilalakhtar> have to go now
<didrocks> seb128: do you know if there will be a new rhythmbox release before maverick? or should I backport the fix http://git.gnome.org/browse/rhythmbox/commit/?id=d7c99f82fad19078a0da1d882bde35445ca1a58f ?
<seb128> didrocks, backport, we got a release this week I doubt we will get any other
<didrocks> seb128: ok, doing it, thanks!
<seb128> thank you
<seb128> did you confirm the fix works for you?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: hmm.. is there some serious memory leak in current firefox from maverick?
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, not that i'm aware of
<kklimonda> hmm.. mine is using over a GB right now :/
<kklimonda> and I have restarted it recently
<chrisccoulson> that's not good. does it do that without any extensions installed?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: good idea, I've restarted it with add-ons disabled and will report later :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<rodrigo_> Laney, around?
<Laney> rodrigo_: yep, hi
<rodrigo_> Laney, 2 things, I've just released libu1 with your dllmap fix, and I'm trying to do the same for tomboy -> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/tomboy/fix-dllmap
<Laney> ah, excellent!
<rodrigo_> Laney, but I still don't get libsyncdaemon-1.0 as dependencies for the .deb file, so what is missing?
<Laney> what does dh_clideps tell you when you build?
<rodrigo_> hmm, let me find it
<rodrigo_> oh -> dh_clideps: Warning: Could not resolve moduleref: syncdaemon-1.0 for: WebSyncServiceAddin.dll!
<rodrigo_> hmm
<Laney> that's what you have to make go away
<rodrigo_> oh, the DllImport is syncdaemon-1.0 and the dllmap is libsyncdaemon-1.0
<Laney> :)
<rodrigo_> so, I need to use the same name, right?
<Laney> seems that is a common problem
<Laney> yes
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> there are other warnings btw
 * rodrigo_ pastebins
<Laney> they arent always a problem
<Laney> look at the ones which were present in the last upload I did
<Laney> any new ones are bad
<rodrigo_> right, it complains about libtomboy
<rodrigo_> which is the source, so I guess it's no problem
<rodrigo_> Laney, ah, the .dll.config file needs to be installed with the .dll for dh_clideps to find it, right?
<Laney> right, it needs to be alongside it
<Laney> and with the same name + ".config"
<rodrigo_> ok, that's what's missing
<rodrigo_> Laney, still getting -> dh_clideps: Warning: Missing shlibs entry: libsyncdaemon-1.0.so or syncdaemon-1.0 for: WebSyncServiceAddin.dll!
<rodrigo_> but I have:
<rodrigo_> +  <dllmap dll="gobject-2.0" target="libgobject-2.0.so"/>
<rodrigo_> +  <dllmap dll="syncdaemon-1.0" target="libsyncdaemon-1.0.so"/>
<rodrigo_> +  <dllmap dll="proxy" target="libproxy.so"/>
<rodrigo_> it gets ok gobject-2.0 and proxy, why not syncdaemon-1.0?
<Laney> can you show me a build log?
<rodrigo_> Laney, yes, sure
<Laney> preferably in a chroot
<rodrigo_> Laney, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/490289/
<rodrigo_> no chroot sorry, just building with bzr bd
<ajmitch> I believe you can get that to run pbuilder
<ajmitch> you're not using a custom build of ubuntuone-client & libsyncdaemon on the system?
<Laney> rodrigo_: try libsyncdaemon-1.0.so.1
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> yay
<rodrigo_> Laney, ok, pushed to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/tomboy/fix-dllmap <- if you like it, I'll dput the package and propose the branch for merging
<Laney> rodrigo_: build it in a chroot, check for errors, check the dependencies
<Laney> run the package
<Laney> if it all works then upload
<rodrigo_> ok
<Laney> rodrigo_: you should probably add the appropriate version to the other libs in that dllmap
<rodrigo_> ok
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<didrocks> hey nessita
<nessita> hey didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> nessita: I'm fine, thanks! you?
<nessita> pretty good, thanks for asking :-)
<nessita> packaging question: I need to remove a few conffiles in the new version of a package, and I've applied what http://wiki.debian.org/DpkgConffileHandling describes. The files are smoothly removed but the directories that used to hold the conffiles are not. Shall I remove those explicitly?
<didrocks> nessita: yeah, you should, you can test if the directory is empty or try a rmdir <…> || true in the postinst
<didrocks> or preinst
<didrocks> depending on your upgrade case :)
<nessita> didrocks: right... so if I'm removing no-longer-needed conffiles I should remove the directories on postint, right?
<didrocks> nessita: right
<nessita> and in postrm as well, I think?
<didrocks> nessita: depends, is it in upgrade? where do you remove your conffiles?
<nessita> didrocks: this is an upgrade, and I'm removing on preinst, postint, and postrm as per dpkg-maintscript-helper instructions
<nessita> didrocks: seems like on preinst the conffiles are automaticlaly just moved
<didrocks> nessita: just put the rmdir /etc/<…> || true in the same place your remove conffiles
<nessita> didrocks: perfect, thanks
<didrocks> you're welcome
<kiwinote> mvo: hi
<kiwinote> mvo: the number calculation in the show/hide stuff that just got merged into trunk is a bit odd. It gives show 32000 items and hide 1638 items for provided by ubuntu in installed software
<Keybuk> scott     9904 91.6 10.2 390056 209252 ?       SLl  13:59   1:41 evolution
<Keybuk> le sigh
<Keybuk> scott     9904 92.4 14.3 475296 294240 ?       SLl  13:59   2:16 evolution
<Keybuk> it's sitting there churning CPU and going OM NOM NOM MOAR MEMORY MOAR!
<mvo_> kiwinote: hi! thanks, I have a  look (or make gary having a look ;)
<mvo_> kiwinote: thanks for your fix btw
<mvo_> devildante: I'm merging your removal branch currently \o/
<kiwinote> mvo_: thanks, I'll ping tremolux once he's around
<mvo_> thanks kiwinote!
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, how are you?
<kenvandine> good
<kenvandine> and you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, I've assigned bug #628967 to you
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628967 in vino (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "vino crashes on desktop sharing with Empathy (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628967
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> it's due to the indicator change
<kenvandine> i'll try to get to both that and the empathy notification bug today
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<devildante> mvo_, thanks :)
<devildante> mvo_, and sorry for the late reply :p
<vish> seb128: hi, is the plan for the keyboard indicator to have an icon next to it?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/631384/+attachment/1549115/+files/indicator_color.png
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631384 in hundredpapercuts "Keyboard Layout Indicator Style (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<vish> or is icon meant to be removed.. with the layout alone
<mvo_> devildante: no worries :)
<devildante> ;)
<mpt> vish, unfortunately it needs a generic icon for Maverick (unless klattimer has done some amazing last-minute stuff). The problem in that bug seems to be that it's not using the panel-style icon that it was using in 10.04.
<seb128> rodrigo_, hi
<vish> mpt: there already was a generic icon, but this seems to be using the non panel icon.
<rodrigo_> hey seb128
<mpt> exactly
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you have a GNOME 2.32 g-c-c build locally?
<seb128> rodrigo_, jhbuild or similar?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, jhbuild
<seb128> rodrigo_, could you check if gnome-display-properties crashes on apply as well?
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, checking
<seb128> rodrigo_, it does in the maverick build
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/631217
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631217 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Can't save dual monitor configuration (affects: 21) (dups: 4) (heat: 101)" [Low,Triaged]
<seb128> rodrigo_, comment #11
<vish> mpt: hmm , so i guess there already a bug for that.. me goes hunting.. ;)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i was going to try and debug that issue when i get some spare time later
<chrisccoulson> seeing as i don't do much GNOME work these days ;)
<rodrigo_> seb128, compiling to make sure I've got the latest
 * vish  just noticed , we have a new menu item "Monitors" which does not use Humanity icon.. o.0
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we are not running you of issues or hacking need if you want to do some
<rodrigo_> seb128, no crash
<rodrigo_> seb128, only 1 monitor though
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, and the ubuntu version? you are on maverick?
<rodrigo_> yes, maverick
<rodrigo_> although I run it with jhbuild run, so it gets the jhbuild libs
<rodrigo_> do you want me to run on its own?
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, just check if the maverick version crashes for you
<seb128> if you can
<seb128> thanks
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, no crash, but it offers me to run the nvidia tool instead, and then fails to save, with the same warnings as in #11:
<rodrigo_> (gnome-display-properties:10113): Gtk-WARNING **: Ignoring the separator setting
<rodrigo_> (gnome-display-properties:10113): Gtk-WARNING **: No object called:
<rodrigo_> ** (gnome-display-properties:10113): CRITICAL **: gnome_rr_config_save_to_file: assertion `error == NULL || *error == NULL' failed
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok thanks, seems a bug in our distro changes
<kenvandine> seb128, if a user service (dbus activated) needs to be restarted on upgrade
<kenvandine> is it safe to put a killall for it in a preinst?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, i suppose it depends on hwo the user service handles the signal
<kenvandine> the service won't work for any logged in user unless it restarts
<kenvandine> nessita, ^^
<chrisccoulson> will it cause data loss for example?
<kenvandine> doubt it... nessita, can you confirm?
<chrisccoulson> if the service has a proper signal handler and exits cleanly, then maybe it might be ok
<kenvandine> i don't think it actually holds onto any data
<kenvandine> but then again i don't understand why it keeps running :)
<seb128> kenvandine, usually we teach those service to reload on sighup
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, this is U1?
<seb128> then send a sighup from the posinst
<seb128> the postinst
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, yes
<kenvandine> sso client
<seb128> it's cleaner
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> nessita, ^^
<kenvandine> nessita, would that work?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine - it  keeps running because nautilus keeps activating it
<seb128> that's what gconf, gvfs etc do
<chrisccoulson> (unless that wasn't what you were asking)
<seb128> there is a bug about that
<seb128> they should fix it for maverick
<nessita> kenvandine: yes, it doesn't hold yo any data
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'd like to be able to stop it when i need to work :)
<kenvandine> nessita, so maybe fix that bug instead of making it restart :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so do you want to help on some desktop bugs?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, will you have time for those or maybe time?
<nessita> kenvandine: which bug? I think u1-client and sso is being confused
<nessita> kenvandine: have a bug report?
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<seb128> about what?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i should have some time. other than localization issues in firefox, it's looking pretty good
<seb128> the nautilus thing?
<kenvandine> nautilus keeping sso-login running
<seb128> I'm not sure the one I read was about sso
<seb128> or rather the sync service
<seb128> let me check
<kenvandine> seb128, the problem we hit was nessita's latest version of sso-client is without killing the service it looks like it works but it doesn't
<seb128> do you have time to do the sighup thing?
<nessita> kenvandine: the bug is about nautilus starting u1 syncdamoen, not soo
<seb128> nessita, hey
<nessita> seb128: hello!
<nessita> seb128: not sure what the sighup thing is :-)
<seb128> nessita, so ideally for sso you would reload on sighup
<seb128> nessita, it's an unix signal
<nessita> seb128: right, but the "thing" would be ading a handler?
<nessita> adding*
<kenvandine> seb128, but... if we fix the long running problem... we don't need to
<seb128> nessita, yes, to add an handler in sso reloading the service of whatever you need to do after an upgrade to get it to work
<seb128> nessita, then the package update would send a sighup to sso after the update
<nessita> seb128: I understand
<nessita> kenvandine: even if the service doesn't run for long, shouldn't we restart it the same?
<kenvandine> nessita, shouldn't hurt
<nessita> kenvandine: I'll do both
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> nessita, let me know when it is ready for review again :)
<kenvandine> nessita, besides those 2 problems, it looks good :)
<nessita> kenvandine: awesome, thanks!
<kenvandine> nessita, anytime
 * bcurtiswx realized today was deadline day for sponsorship requests to UDS D:
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you want to take over bug #631217?
<ubot2> seb128: Bug 631217 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/631217 is private
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, sure. i can take that one
<seb128> bug #631217
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631217 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Can't save dual monitor configuration (affects: 21) (dups: 4) (heat: 101)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631217
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the bug is in 109_screen_resolution_extra.patch it seems
<seb128> without it there is no crash
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thank *you* ;-)
<kiwinote> hey tremolux
<tremolux> hi kiwinote!
<kiwinote> tremolux: your hide/show stuff got merged into trunk today
<thekorn> mvo_: hi, I just figured software-center has a plugin system, is it documented somewhere?
<kiwinote> tremolux: I like that it's all in one place now, but there are a few little regressions
<thekorn> mvo: some background, I'm giving a session at the ubuntu app devel week, and I'm looking for a default ubuntu application written in python with a simple plugin system,
<thekorn> to show people how easy it is to implement zeitgeist in existing apps.
<tremolux> kiwinote: yep, I know about two I think
<kiwinote> tremolux: in the installed pane the show numbers are too large, ie show 32k apps against hide 1600 apps
<tremolux> kiwinote: yep, that's the big one
<tremolux> kiwinote: what else?
<tremolux> kiwinote: I need to turn it on for the Installed View also
<kiwinote> tremolux: also we used to show all the installed apps in the smaller channel panes, now we have show/hide for a total of three items
<tremolux> kiwinote: yeah, I could turn it off for small lists, but now that's we've introduced show/hide for installed items, we maybe ought to stay consistent there
<kiwinote> tremolux: true, that consistency is a good thing
<tremolux> kiwinote: same situation for partner repository in the availablepane for instance
<kiwinote> tremolux: yep, not sure quite how easy it is to know whether we'll have a short/long list, but if it's possible to not use show/hide in short lists, then that'd be sweet ;)
<tremolux> kiwinote: well, it's not just a performance tweak to show/hide, its other purpose is to actually be useful by hiding stuff that many people wouldn't want to see
<kiwinote> tremolux: yeah, although if we have one app and two pkgs, then I think we can show them all by default
<kiwinote> tremolux: but that may be an mpt question
<didrocks> thekorn: there is an example plugin in software-center source
<tremolux> kiwinote: regarding the "nnn technical items" numbers, we actually almost never get that perfectly right (bug 605446)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605446 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Number of "other technical items" is inaccurate (affects: 2) (heat: 71)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605446
<tremolux> kiwinote: and it occurred to me that we probably should just say "Show technical items" and "Hide technical items"; who cares how many there are?
<didrocks> tremolux: hey, having "one technical item" in the featured apps and clicking on it doing nothing, known bug?
<tremolux> kiwinote: except if you are the type to let "show 32000 technical items" scare you off  ;)
<mpt> tremolux, exactly, so that you know whether you're going to get swamped
<tremolux> mpt: I guess, but you either want to see them, or you don't
<kiwinote> tremolux: by way of the show 32k vs hide 1600, it used to be a lot closer
<tremolux> mpt:  you can always just click something else if you don't want to wait
<didrocks> tremolux: oh, seems to be fixed, should have retried today :)
<tremolux> didrocks: oh good
<kiwinote> tremolux: I think the 32k refers to the number in the available pane, rather than limiting the scope to installed pkgs
<tremolux> didrocks: yes, thanks, if you notice anything, be sure to ping
<didrocks> tremolux: ping :p
<tremolux> didrocks: ha!
<didrocks> tremolux: the home page isn't sorted alphabetically
<didrocks> tremolux: (we already discussed at the sprint about that one)
<didrocks> tremolux: in French, we have Accessoires … Accès … Son et vidéo … Éducation
<didrocks> É should be just after E
<didrocks> not at the end
<didrocks> (for the categories)
<mpt> didrocks, report a bug, and link to <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#def-alphabetically> :-)
<tremolux> didrocks: we oughta fix that!  :D
<tremolux> thanks mpt
<didrocks> mpt: tremolux doing it now :)
<mpt> bahaha
 * mpt just got an error alert that is taller than the screen
<mvo_> thekorn: hello! there is a "example_plugin.py" in the source
<tremolux> mpt: turn your computer sideways
<mvo_> thekorn: but its not really well documented
 * devildante lol'd at tremolux suggestion
<mpt> mvo, when I get "Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message", is that error message logged anywhere I can copy it from?
<mpt> tremolux, it has no gyroscope unfortunately
<tremolux> mpt: ah dang
 * kiwinote has a button on his screen to rotate it, pity it doesn't work though ;)
<devildante> mpt, I'll check in source code
<mvo_> mpt: best is to ship all the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/*
<didrocks> (bug #633238)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633238 in software-center (Ubuntu) "categories not sorted alphabetically (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633238
<mvo_> mpt: in what context did you get the message
<devildante> mpt, or you could just try what mvo said :p
<mpt> mvo_, while installing updates. "Could not initialize the package information / An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information."
<vish> tremolux: hi, the dummy images [/data/images/dummy-screenshot-ubuntu.png , dummy-thumbnail-ubuntu.png ] for SC use the old Ubuntu logo.. we probably need to tell someone  :)
<kiwinote> vish: do we use those anymore?
<mvo_> mpt: uhh
<kenvandine> seb128, i think i am going to have another SRU for gwibber
<vish> kiwinote: hmm.. not sure.. maybe we need to remove them then ;)
<jcastro> kenvandine: is this for it asking me to reauth twitter every few minutes?
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, what changed?
<kiwinote> vish: I think they're just there because the webkit views are still there as a fallback
<mvo_> mpt: I'm in a meeting now, can we talk later? the output of "apt-get install -f --simulate" would be interessting
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if,when you fix that g-c-c bug, could you update the .install to install the new helper binary?
<kenvandine> jcastro, no... didn't know about that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's not installed right now
<vish> kiwinote: oh if its not important, nvm then..  ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the one to set the config as default
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, sure
<kenvandine> seb128, i just fixed a problem for maverick's version of gwibber that also affects lucid's version
<kenvandine> and... i suspect it is the root cause for a ton of bugs :)
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> seb128, the problem is scheduled refreshes vs. user initiated refreshes
<tremolux> vish, kiwinote: I think we don't use them, right, now we just show a small "No screenshot" image
<kenvandine> when a user initiates a refresh it frequently ends up with multiple scheduled refreshes
<kenvandine> so it refreshes more often than it should... sometimes stepping on itself in the process
<tremolux> vish: thanks for noticing tho, good eye!  those should be removed, yes
<kenvandine> and adding to our problem of saturating our allocation at facebook
<kenvandine> last night i did a bunch of manual refreshes over and over again in between a single interval of scheduled refreshes
<kenvandine> then looked at the log in the morning and it was refreshing every 1.5 minutes all night
<kenvandine> and i have it set to 15m
<kenvandine> the fix is to ensure the timer is removed on reschedule
<kenvandine> simple fix
<kenvandine> and actually kind of hard for anyone to notice it is happening... but under the covers it can cause all kinds of issues :/
<vish> tremolux: neat! thanks.. :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what sort of bugs or components do you prefer to hack on?
<seb128> is anybody there wanting to hack on rhythmbox to make it not close while playing but just hides it ui?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i don't mind really. what sort of things did you have in mind?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we have some crashers and some small coding like this rb one
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I think I will just build a list and ask you to pick whatever you are interested in
<seb128> chrisccoulson, or ping you when I've specific bugs which might work for you
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, a list sounds good
<seb128> great, will do
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, i still need to test it for lucid, make sure it doesn't cause problems... but it should be safe
<seb128> kenvandine, I just read what you wrote before, will be nice to get that fixed indeed
<didrocks> I can be interested in the rhythmbox one :)
<kenvandine> seb128, i need to do some LP digging to find bugs it probably fixes
<didrocks> is it now blessed by design?
<kenvandine> i bet it fixes a ton
<seb128> didrocks, yes, it's what the design guideline recommends
<didrocks> great :)
<seb128> kenvandine, seems wrong that you can have refresh settpings on each other though
<didrocks> (this annoyed me a lot)
<seb128> kenvandine, you should have a refresh lock of something
<seb128> didrocks, ok, I will clean the duplicates and assign you the bug, thanks for stepping ;-)
<kenvandine> yeah... i could do that too...
<didrocks> seb128: you're welcome. Nice to fix bugs that affects our daily exprience directly :)
<seb128> didrocks, the notification area one does that so you can probably use that to start
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, however, what i really want to do for the next cycle is create a schedule/operations table in the db
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I was thinking stealing some code from there. Thanks for the hint!
<kenvandine> so we can track all operations, and let gwibber programatically decide when it shouldn't do things
<kenvandine> things like preventing too many requests to facebook
<kenvandine> etc
<kenvandine> but i want to do that in the db, and wouldn't be a good idea to introduce now
<seb128> no
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> doesn't seem something for this cycle
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> it will be great to have, when i get to it :)
<kenvandine> i hope to do it in a branch soon.. to prepare for next cycle and not risk not getting it done
<kenvandine> maybe this weekend
<kenvandine> it will also solve one of the problem we have that prevents some requirements we have from design
<kklimonda> jcastro: do you have a moment? and if so could we talk in PM (as it's unrelated to this channel)?
<jcastro> kklimonda: by all means
<nessita> kenvandine: wanna/can do the review of the SIGHUP thing? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/add-sighup-handler/+merge/34870
<nessita> so, another packaging question (this is not related to SSO but to a personal project): there is this cool project already on universe (http://launchpad.net/magicicada), and we'd like to upload a new version with bug fixes. Do we need a freeze exception or just the sponsorship for the new package?
<nessita> changelog of bug fixes can be seen in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/487431/
<and471> nessita, just out of curiosity, what is it? :)
<nessita> and471: a GTK GUI for the file synchronization part of ubuntuone-client
<seb128> nessita, bugfix updates don't need any exception
<and471> nessita, cool :)
<seb128> nessita, just get somebody to upload it
<nessita> seb128: awesome. To get someone I should do the merge proposal and open a bug report, right?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<seb128> or just do the merge proposal and ask for review from sponsors
<seb128> you don't need the bug I think
<nessita> seb128: once again, thanks!
<seb128> you're welcome
<nessita> and471: if you use u1-client, you should definitely try magicidada, it rocks! :-D
<and471> :)
<kiwinote> didrocks: fixed bug 633238 ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633238 in software-center (Ubuntu) "categories not sorted alphabetically (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633238
<didrocks> kiwinote: already? awesome :)
<kiwinote> didrocks: yw
<didrocks> kiwinote: testing your change of the sort function :)
 * didrocks didn't know about locale.strcoll
<kiwinote> didrocks: yeah, nor did I, but google did :)
<kiwinote> didrocks: let me know if it works to the french standards ;)
<kenvandine> nessita, i can look at that merge proposal in a little bit, ok?
<kenvandine> happy to do it, just busy atm
<didrocks> kiwinote: apparently, it likes it! :-)
<nessita> kenvandine: no problem
<didrocks> kiwinote: thanks a lot, confirmed it fixes the issue
<kiwinote> didrocks: nice, thanks!
<didrocks> thank *you* :)
<tremolux> kiwinote: nice!  :D
<thekorn> mvo_: I tried writing a plugin on the bus, and it seems very easy (subclassing Plugin and implement init_plugin()),
<thekorn> so if bug 631457 get fixed I will be very happy ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631457 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Add ~/.local/share/software-center/plugins to the default search dir for plugins (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631457
<mvo_> hey glatzor
<glatzor> hey mvo_
<glatzor> mvo_, I am now leaving to the kitchen!
<glatzor> see you!
<didrocks> thekorn: you can add symlinks, that's what I've done for developping
<mvo_> glatzor: no problem, I just send a mail to you showing my ignorance on the inline_callbacks stuff :/ I hope you can enlighten me later. I will go for dinner too now :)
<thekorn> didrocks: yes, this should work too
<ronoc> bl8: hey
<mpt> didrocks, have you changed "Ubuntu On" to "Ubuntu One" yet?
<didrocks> mpt: what's the issue? is there a bug report? typo on oneconf?
<mpt> didrocks, I didn't have time to report it, sorry. It's in the title bar.
 * mpt -> home
<seb128> dpm, hi
<seb128> dpm, do you know who what would be the right thing to on this language selector, gdm issue?
<dpm> hey seb128
<dpm> let me look at it again, I think there was a comment with a suggestion by pitti
<ronoc> bl8: will be back on later
<dpm> seb128, after re-reading it, I think pitti's suggestion makes sense: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/553162/comments/10 - it mentions changes in gdm, although kdm or whatever sets LANG in Kubuntu might need change as well (although that should be probably filed as a separate bug)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 553162 in language-selector (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Unset $LANGUAGE if the user picks a different locale in gdm, so that language-selector and gdm stop disagreeing (affects: 19) (dups: 4) (heat: 115)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<seb128> dpm, ok thank you
<seb128> dpm, I will nudge pitti about it when he's back
<dpm> seb128, ok, thanks for looking into it
<bl8> ronoc: Hey, I'm here now
<ronoc> bl8, hi, I cant' get banshee to register, sound menu has been activated from the prefs - running v1.7.5
<bl8> ronoc: Do you have the "Show Banshee in sound menu" preference checked ? it should be in the first tab, and checked by default
<ronoc> bl8,  yes its checked
<bl8> ronoc: Hrm, any interesting output when you run "banshee --debug" from a terminal ?
<ronoc> bl8, http://paste.ubuntu.com/490460/
<seb128> kiwinote, mvo_: I've declined the nomination on bug #628823 it doesn't seem something the r-t should be tracking let me know if you disagree
<ubot2> seb128: Bug 628823 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/628823 is private
<seb128> http://launchpad.net/bugs/628823
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628823 in software-center (Ubuntu) "password request for proxy access everytime the install button is clicked (affects: 1) (heat: 583)" [Low,New]
<bl8> ronoc: Log looks OK, let me update my VM and see if I can reproduce here
<ronoc> bl8: what sharp packages do i need - I pulled in these -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/490468/
<bl8> ronoc: deps should be fine, if not there would be a nice stack trace in the logs
<ronoc> grand
<ronoc> bl8, will be back in a bit
<mterry> bryceh, let me disabuse you of the notion that there is any doubt about nethack's quality.  ;)
<bryceh> mterry, 0:-)
<bryceh> mterry, actually I've been a bit addicted to dwarf fortress lately
<mterry> bryceh, I keep hearing good things about it!
<bryceh> mterry, it's like a cross between nethack and warcraft
<bl8> ronoc: registration of Banshee works for me in maverick, with indicator-sound 0.4.2
<didrocks> ronoc: thinking about it, if I hide rhythmbox on close, does the soundmenu will show it?
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<jcastro> hi huats
<didrocks> seb128: indeed :-)
<didrocks> seb128: it works
<jcastro> huats: good news, I mentioned per package uploads to murrayc at guadec, and he seemed receptive to the idea.
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> I just need to see if ctrl+w is something we can easily map
<jcastro> huats: I was thinking maybe we can just set them up to maintain their own packages in the archive?
<huats> jcastro, yeah you already told me
<huats> that is indeed a good idea the ppu
<seb128> I crossed murrayc at the airport when leaving GUADEC
<huats> I am about to pubish their new version in the archive
<seb128> he didn't tell me about that
<seb128> but he would like to get his stuff updated ;-)
<jcastro> huats: oh sorry, I forgot I had told you
<jcastro> if an upstream is already maintaining their own PPA and they're not in main then I don't see a reason to not ask them to do PPU.
<seb128> jcastro, speaking of ppa, what is the status of daily builds?
<jcastro> waiting on 1 bug
<jcastro> I've deferred my WIs on it for now
<huats> jcastro, hum I think might be interesting to be carefulfor ppu
<jcastro> right, I meant with a real process, etc.
<huats> jcastro, yeah
<huats> I am clearly not for a all the time case
<huats> I mean even murray needs a lot of upload for each of his builds
<micahg> seb128: banshee-community-extensions seems to be stuck in NEW which might prevent people from upgrading and testing
<huats> which is not really the best approach
<huats> may be it would be interesting jcastro to mentor a bit upstream who want to take care of their package
<jcastro> right, that's what I was thinking
<jcastro> I'm going to TODO this
<kiwinote> mvo_: pushed a few trivial changes to make those dependency dialogs work again
<mvo_> kiwinote: merging, thanks
<mvo_> kiwinote: excellent! thanks for those fixes
<nessita> didrocks: still around?
<didrocks> nessita: just leaving, needs help? :)
<nessita> didrocks: a quick question: lintian complains with maintainer-script-ignores-errors
<nessita> didrocks: when doing the rmdir... || true
<didrocks> hum, weird
<nessita> didrocks: I googled a bit but I find no useful answer (not directly related)
<didrocks> can you pastebin your postinst?
<nessita> sure
<seb128> nessita, lintian -i
<seb128> nessita, lintian -i *.changes
<seb128> nessita, it has a verbose description about the issue
<didrocks> nessita: do you use set -x at the beginning of your script?
<didrocks> set -e
<didrocks> sorry
<nessita> didrocks: nopes
<didrocks> "The maintainer script doesn't seem to set the -e flag which ensures that the script's execution is aborted when any executed command fails."
<nessita> didrocks: this is the script http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/490538/
<nessita> ah!
<seb128> nessita, try lintian -i
<didrocks> and you should use sh :)
<nessita> didrocks: should I? ok :-)
<nessita> didrocks: why?
<seb128> nessita, the postinst is a bit hackish
<didrocks> nessita: not everyone has bash installed, we really on sh which is a symlink to dash
<seb128> nessita, see http://wiki.debian.org/DpkgConffileHandling
<nessita> seb128: you mean my postinst?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> you don't have the
<mvo_> devildante: the conflicts branch is in, once again a big thank you
<devildante> mvo_: np, and thank YOU for the merge :)
<seb128> nessita, you should have the case in install|upgrade ... compare version
<mvo_> kiwinote: your fixes I just merged too (weeh, that sounds like yoda ;)
<seb128> nessita, you want to do the cleaning only once
<devildante> mvo_: the grammar you should fix :p
<mvo_> lol
 * mvo_ hugs devildante
<nessita> seb128: I follow the man page for dpkg-maintscript-helper, I may misunderstood something. Let me re-read
 * devildante hugs back mvo_
<slomo> didrocks: any news about xvid? :)
<seb128> slomo, hi!
<slomo> hi seb128 :)
<didrocks> slomo: yeah, the issue is in xvidcore, we run 2 configure, and one is ignoring the pthread, not sure why
<didrocks> slomo: I pasted yesterday IIRC some build log
<slomo> didrocks: ok, so xvidcore has to be fixed and then everything is good?
<nessita> seb128: you sure? manpage reads "...All of this is implemented by putting the following shell snippet in the preinst, postinst and postrm maintainer scripts"
<didrocks> slomo: right
<didrocks> slomo: I just don't have the time right now to look at this
<seb128> slomo, bug #589047
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 589047 in gstreamer0.10 (Ubuntu) "gst-plugin-scanner crashed with KeyError in <module>() (affects: 136) (dups: 20) (heat: 672)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589047
<seb128> slomo, do you know about this issue?
<seb128> nessita, yes, the manpage give you how to do the cleaning, but not how to write postinst scripts
<seb128> nessita, it supposes you know how to do that ;-)
<nessita> seb128: right. Well, as you can see, I never wrote a postint (nor pre) script
<slomo> seb128: no but it's not important, gst-plugin-scanner simply blacklists plugins that fail to load or cause crashes. only bad that apport catches it :)
<seb128> nessita, grep rm_conffile /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.postinst
<slomo> seb128: can you reproduce it?
<seb128> slomo, I see it sometimes
 * bcurtiswx suggests didrocks runs while they can :P
<seb128> I got it while starting totem in a guest session recently
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: yeah, seb128 just distracted slomo, seems a good time :-)
<slomo> seb128: which python version is the default in ubuntu?
<seb128> nessita, if you want some examples
<nessita> seb128: I know I'm stubborn, but: from the manpage I understand that passing the "lastversion" param the confile is only removed when needed (ie, when the version is the one that had the conffile)
<didrocks> (bye bye everyone)
<seb128> nessita, but basically you want to use sh -e and a case and a version check
<seb128> didrocks, 'night
<nessita> didrocks: bye, thanks for the help
<nessita> seb128: "lastversion is the  last  version  of the  package  that contained the conffile (or the last version of the package that did not take care to remove the obsolete conffile if this was not  immediately  implemented).   If lastversion  is empty or omitted, then the operation is tried on every upgrade"
<nessita> so I specifically set the lastversion to a proper value
<nessita> (I'm looking at examples anyways, to avoid being kicked :-D)
<slomo> seb128: you might want to talk to twi in #gstreamer , he's the defacto gst-python maintainer nowadays
<seb128> nessita, right, then you want at least to use the check for the rmdir calls
<seb128> slomo, ok
<nessita> seb128: I'll fix it then :-)
<seb128> nessita, great ;-)
<slomo> seb128: any other new gstreamer bugs? or important gstreamer bugs? :)
<seb128> slomo, not that I noticed no
<slomo> seb128: also, as a workaround you could simply drop the plugin from gst-python... nobody uses it (yet) anyway
<seb128> slomo, I was just pointing it case it would something interest or you would know about it
<seb128> slomo, there is no apport running on stable versions by default so that's not really an issue
<seb128> slomo, thanks
<slomo> np :) unfortunately my python knowledge and knowledge about the python plugin is... suboptimal :) i'd be more useful for other gstreamer bugs i guess
<kiwinote> mvo_: thanks for the merges :-)
<bcurtiswx> if i wanted to test upstream latest (from git), and build on my own machine (and make patches in future) without messing with current version, is there a wiki or something that would best show me how?
<tkamppeter> Hi, can someone upload my fixed Jockey package? I have fixed bug 574396 and bug 604698. The fixes are important to support manufacturer-supplied printer drivers.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 574396 in jockey (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Jockey very slow when searching/downloading/installing printer drivers from OpenPrinting (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574396
<bcurtiswx> or is this best for -devel?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604698 in jockey (Ubuntu) "Automatic printer driver download should support signed packages (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604698
<chrisccoulson> heh, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=594513 must be the quickest review ever!
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 594513 in Editor "Should be able to localize "spellchecker.dictionary" preference" [Enhancement,New]
<chrisccoulson> barely a few seconds after i pressed the submit button
<jcastro> kenvandine: dude
<jcastro> you are not going to believe this
<kenvandine> ?
<jcastro> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/OMG_WORKING_DAILY.png
<jcastro> That is ~desktop-team packaging, right from bzr, mushed in with upstream trunk
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: since the last time I've restarted Fx (ten hours) it got to around 600MB of used memory
<jcastro> click click, DONE.
<kenvandine> wow... finally dailies!
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, does this happen with any particular site?
<chrisccoulson> or on a new profile?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: no, it's just me browsing the web as usual - I think it's a little beeter now, with all addons disabled so I'll just don't use any other than adblock.
<ronoc> didrocks: it should do
<ronoc> bl8: odd
<chrisccoulson_> kklimonda, have you ever built firefox from source before?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson_: in the ancient times, before X was split into modules :)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson_: but I think I could still do it if you have something for me to try :)
<chrisccoulson_> i was going to suggest that you try a build with --disable-jemalloc --enable-valgrind, so that you could try running it though valgrind
<chrisccoulson_> that will be pretty painful unless you have a fast machine though ;)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson_: I was afraid you would say that :/
<chrisccoulson_> you might run out of RAM entirely ;)
<kklimonda> I know, I love valgrind myself but for.. a little smaller projects ;)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson_: I'll keep Fx running over next day or so and see if it's still getting more weight - maybe ~600MB is as far as it will go?
<seb128> speaking of valgrind
<kklimonda> if not.. meh, I have no idea - running it under valgrind doesn't appeal to me.
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, would you be interested by a g-s-d invalid read?
<chrisccoulson_> how are you measuring the mmemory usage?
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, seems to be in the indicator change...
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - yeah, sure
<seb128> there is also a libgnome-desktop one on start
<seb128> not sure if that one is distro specific
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, ok
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson_: ps_mem.py, ps aux and /proc/$(pid)/status
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, bug #630239 is yours then
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630239 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gkbd_keyboard_drawing_new_dialog() (affects: 17) (heat: 78)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630239
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - thanks
<seb128> thank you ;-)
<seb128> the crash described there could be fixed though
<seb128> let's use the bug for the invalid read (or write I'm not sure now) valgrind list
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-09
<ronoc> TheMuso: hey !
<ronoc> TheMuso, do you know why the hda intel after boot is  in mute state ?
<TheMuso> ronoc: Does it happen every time for you?
<ronoc> TheMuso, not every time
<ronoc> TheMuso, yep it still happens
<TheMuso> ronoc: Ok try this. Set volume to what suits, and log out. Go to a VT and make sure you have no pulseaudio processes running under your user. If you do, kill them. Then restart, and log back in, and check to see whether your volume is muted.
<ronoc> TheMuso, brb
<TheMuso> ok
<robert_ancell> could someone confirm if they are still getting bug 621507?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621507 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "glib-compile-schemas fails if override files refer to non-installed schemas (affects: 46) (dups: 8) (heat: 232)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621507
<ronoc> TheMuso, definitely a race conditon, random indeed
<ronoc> need to crash TheMuso
<TheMuso> ok
<ronoc> good night
<ronoc> TheMuso, ^
<TheMuso> gnight.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, could you try that bug?  You just need to uninstall empathy and confirm that gcalctool still works
<robert_ancell> (and have ubuntu-artwork installed at the same time)
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: sure
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I purged empathy, and can still run gcalctool.
<TheMuso> i.e just the empathy package.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, and ubuntu-artwork is installed?  Do you get a warning from apt about an override file referring to emapthy
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Hang on, I haven't updated today. Let me do so and check again.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I do get this when removing empathy.
<TheMuso> Processing triggers for libglib2.0-0 ...
<TheMuso> No such schema `org.gnome.Empathy.conversation' specified in override file `/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/ubuntu-artwork.gschema.override', ignoringProcessing triggers for desktop-file-utils ...
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: no I don't get that error you speak of.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I also get that override message, and gcalctool still works for me after purging empathy.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, TheMuso, thanks, someone is convinced in the bug report it's not fixed.  Just wanted to check I wan't crazy :)
<nigelb> join #cakephp
<nigelb> errr
<TheMuso> RAOF: Seems the problem has been found WRT pulse muting audio etc etc. Its a race between whether pulse quits before the alsa stop process is run to store and mute levels. The shutdown sequence is too fast for its own good. :S
 * TheMuso can't believe why he didn't think of it before.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Awesome!
<TheMuso> RAOF: Yeah, its just a matter of fixing it now.
<TheMuso> In my mind, such things are a good case for the shutdown process to be linear.
<TheMuso> Anyway, its only really because we have 2 systems arguing over volume control,'
<RAOF> Hm.  When did gnome-display-properties break, and why?
<RAOF> Ah.  Fixed in 1:2.31.91-0ubuntu2
 * ara hugs kenvandine for fixing gwibber in Maverick
<didrocks> good morning
<glatzor> morning mvo
<glatzor> mvo, could you upload a new version ohttps://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sessioninstaller/+bug/612140f sessioninstaller:
<mvo> glatzor: !
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 612140 in sessioninstaller (Ubuntu) "session-installer crashed with AttributeError in InstallPrinterDrivers() when setting up a printer (affects: 15) (dups: 3) (heat: 90)" [High,Fix committed]
 * mvo hugs glatzor
 * glatzor hugs mvo too
<mvo> glatzor: sure, I'm happy to do the upload
<glatzor> thanks
<glatzor> mvo, but there isn't any way to map printer drivers to packages in Ubuntu yet?
<mvo> glatzor: can't jockey help here?
<glatzor> I will ask tkamppeter
<mvo> glatzor: or pitti
<glatzor> mvo, what happened to the software-updater project? It was removed from launchpad?
<mvo> glatzor: no idea
<mvo> glatzor: its and471 baby
<tkamppeter> glatzor, movo: Note that pitti is on vacation until Sep 13.
<glatzor> mvo, are there any further issues that you need to get addressed to in aptdaemon? I have got one day off today.
<mvo> glatzor: no, I think aptdaemon is fine now (as far as I am concerned :)
<mvo> glatzor: I will add simulate to the s-c next
<mvo> glatzor: a release for final would be nice ;)
<glatzor> mvo, do you want to have the UpdateCachePartially in for maverick?
<mvo> glatzor: that would be cool, its not essential, but it seems like its a nice and very low risk feature
<glatzor> mvo, ok I will merge it
<mvo> thanks!
<didrocks> woaw vish, touching old old bugs :)
<vish> didrocks: hehe.. yeah.. apt bugday today :)
<didrocks> vish: keep in mind that launchpad will be off for 3 hours this morning :)
<vish> oh..!  its like the forced-typing breaks ;)
<didrocks> heh, time to do more local testing! :-)
<didrocks> vish: I'm fixing the "hide on close" for rhythmbox btw. I'm wondering if <control>w should do the same (hiding the app), instead of just minimizing it.
 * vish looks at RB..
<vish> odd! Ctrl+w in Lucid does nothing! but is in the menu as "Close"
<vish> but in maverick, the menu item is not there but minimizes..
<vish> didrocks: is it one of our indicator changes? [to minimize?]
<didrocks> vish: no, it isn't, it's in the core rhythmbox in maverick
<didrocks> vish: well, in any case, changing that to "hide", at close makes sense. will do that
<vish> didrocks: weird, why they changed it.. but ctrl+w is sane  to "close"  yeah :)
<didrocks> right :)
<glatzor> mvo, what do you think about https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/631619
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631619 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Authentication dialog doesn't make sense when purchasing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mvo> glatzor: here is one that is a bit odd https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/628823
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628823 in software-center (Ubuntu) "password request for proxy access everytime the install button is clicked (affects: 1) (heat: 583)" [Low,New]
<mvo> glatzor: #631619> yeah, the dialog text should be different I guess, but how can this be archived?
<mvo> glatzor: from aptdaemons POV its "add-repo, add-key, update, install"
<glatzor> mvo, this is correct. in the discussion about the privileges reorganisation we decided to not allow any user to set a proxy per transaction by default.
<mvo> glatzor: wasn't the idea to remember the priv though?
<glatzor> mvo, pitti suggested that the system proxy settings should be used
<mvo> ok, fair enough
<glatzor> mvo, so the default policy for set-proxy is auth-admin
<mvo> can we just use _keep?
<glatzor> mvo, you should not set it in software-center at all
<mvo> aha, ok
<glatzor> :)
<mvo> that is easy to fix ;)
<seb128> hey there
<glatzor> mvo, back to the install-purchased-privilege: s-c authenticates for the new privilege before calling add-repo, update-cache, and install-packages
<glatzor> mvo, aptdaemon would check for install-purchased instead of e.g change-repositories in update-cache
<bilalakhtar> seb128: You came at a time when LP is going down :(((((
<mvo> glatzor: yeah, that is a good idea. maybe we can give it a generic name? install-from-new-repo?
<seb128> bilalakhtar, I know about lp being down today
<mvo> glatzor: unless you are fine with install-purchase
<glatzor> mvo, install-purchased would allow to perform add-repo, updatecache(partially?) and installpackages
<mvo> glatzor: or alternatively I can distro patch
<seb128> bilalakhtar, it's done for 3 hours
<mvo> glatzor: yep
<didrocks> salut seb128
<bilalakhtar> seb128: :(
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> quick session restart after upgrades brb
<glatzor> mvo, in the end we would need two privileges, I would like to add a generic install-packages-from-new-repo, and I am ok with an additional install-purchased-packages too to cover the canonical case
<mvo> glatzor: ok, that sounds like a plan
<glatzor> install-packages-from-new-repo would e.g. apply for installing codecs
 * mvo nods
<mvo> aha, launchpad down
<seb128> re
<glatzor> mvo, perhaps juliank will rip out the privilege in Debian but that is ok too
<seb128> mvo, yes for 3 hours...
<mvo> 3h ?
<glatzor> :(
<mvo> and I can't bzr commit in that time?
<seb128> mvo, yes, they do server updates
<seb128> mvo, you can locally I guess
<seb128> mvo, you can't pull or push though
<bilalakhtar> Code hosting should be up, mvo
<bilalakhtar> seb128: ^^
<seb128> weird
<seb128> usually that goes down as well
<bilalakhtar> since it was updated recently
<seb128> especially on server updates
<seb128> hum, ok
<mvo> readonly ?
<seb128> bilalakhtar, thanks
<mvo> I just tried to commit with no luck
<seb128> mvo, it's down for 1.5h
<bilalakhtar> seb128: crowberry was upgraded a week ago
<seb128> then readonly for 1.5hour
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> robert_ancell, there?
<didrocks> I'm fine thanks, just had the time to do my morning tasks before launchpad is down :)
<didrocks> last comment 3 minutes before it stopped! just in time :)
<didrocks> and you?
<mvo> tetrinet anyone ?
<seb128> mvo, ;-)
<mvo> (just kidding)
<didrocks> mvo: ahah
<seb128> didrocks, I'm fine, will be a boring morning without launchpad
<didrocks> right…
<mvo> didrocks: lol - the french style !
<mvo> glatzor: I removed the proxy stuff
<mvo> glatzor: let me know when the other bits land, I will add the code in s-c then :)
<mvo> dpm: I had to add a new string to s-c to fix a bug (rather important one) - I need to mail ubuntu-translators and applogize, right ?
<seb128> robert_ancell, stop hidding ;-)
<mvo> aha, robert_ancell - is vte fixed ? 91_keep_fds ;) ?
<mvo> hrm, hrm, bzr pull does not work for me, 503
<robert_ancell> mvo, I uploaded it, the patch was tricky to apply.  It appears to work, but please review
<seb128> lol
<seb128> he's there, just ignore me!
<dpm> mvo, yes, and after apologizing, you should ask them if they ever let you code for Ubuntu again :P
<dpm> mvo, now more seriously, if the fix is for an important bug, or if it makes strings translatable that they weren't again, simply send a notification e-mail. But before that, which bug was it?
<seb128> robert_ancell, hello there, how are you doing?
<seb128> robert_ancell, tomorrow is your last day for this cycle? do you have any remaining task?
 * didrocks understands know the /ignore yesterday :p
<mvo> dpm: it was bug #554319 - there was no check and no message if installing a new app caused the removal of a existing one
<ubot2> mvo: Bug 554319 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/554319 is private
<robert_ancell> seb128, no, I'm avoiding taking on anything too big :)  I'm just uploading the latest cdrdao, which is the last important bug in my queue
<seb128> robert_ancell, nice
<mvo> robert_ancell: excellent, thank you very much! I will test/review shortly
<mvo> robert_ancell: next cycle I can look into adding the needed bits to pyhton-vte to make the patch unneeded, that is going to be much cleaner then
<seb128> robert_ancell, what do you plan for tomorrow? should I still try to find you some bugs to work on?
<robert_ancell> mvo, sorry about that, I thought that upstream had fixed it in a different way.  The code changed a lot there and there was something in the NEWS that indicated they'd fixed something there
<seb128> robert_ancell, we didn't do a great job at listing bugs for the release this cycle
<seb128> robert_ancell, I've tried to assign you enough to let you pick some and keep busy
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, point me at some stuff, I'll pick some quick ones if I can
<seb128> not sure I picked right though ;-)
<mvo> robert_ancell: yeah, with the C api its all fine, but it seems to be not yet possible with pyhon, a simple-matter-of-programming, I'm sure, but for N :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, I will assign you a bunch of things do those you feel like being able to do
<seb128> didrocks, I don't know if that's due to you bug evo is a piece of crap for some days there
<didrocks> seb128: really? I don't have any crash there
<seb128> it sometime stop doing anything
<didrocks> seb128: do you think it's because of 2.30.3?
<seb128> like stay on fetching email for ever
<seb128> and closing it doesn't work it hangs as well
<seb128> well I didn't have any issue like this in a while
<seb128> but I've to kill it like 10 times a day since this week
<didrocks> hum, I just updated the stack to 2.30.3 and redo the express patch…
<didrocks> oh that's bad
<seb128> I was mentionning it in case you noticed something
<seb128> I will talk with the upstream guys
<didrocks> no, I have nothing like that :/
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, what do you think about bug 494311 - it looks like a patch we are carrying on rdesktop breaks a caps lock and numpad in a lot of cases.  There are a lot of calls to remove the patch (debian etc are not carrying it).  I don't know enough to make a good call - the patch has definitely caused a regression, but removing it may cause problems for people using multiple keyboard layouts (which was the reason for the patch
<robert_ancell>  in the first place I think)
<ubot2> robert_ancell: Bug 494311 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/494311 is private
<didrocks> I got one crash since the update and evo is running 10 hours a day there…
<robert_ancell> ubot2, you lie, you are just offline!
<ubot2> robert_ancell: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seb128> bug 494311
<ubot2> seb128: Bug 494311 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/494311 is private
<seb128> stupid bot
<robert_ancell> LP just went offline
<seb128> ok
<seb128> what was the purpose of the change to start?
<robert_ancell> My feeling is we do remove it, because there are a lot of complaints about it, and no-one else has the patch
<robert_ancell> seb128, bug 251709
<ubot2> robert_ancell: Bug 251709 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/251709 is private
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, do it
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw did you try your pitivi update?
<dpm> mvo, it should be fine to just send a short notification message mentioning the bug and the new strings. Thanks!
<seb128> robert_ancell, you should really start testing or running at least things once before uploading
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, problem?
<seb128> like one of the updates you did this week didn't ship the gsetting schemas
<seb128> which means crashed on start
<seb128> robert_ancell, not sure I will need to check, slomo and #pitivi guys pinged me about it this week
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, which one was that?
<seb128> robert_ancell, it apparently requires some gstreamer changes which are not in the current version
<seb128> I'm not sure how it would show up though
<robert_ancell> oh, it loaded fine and played a video I imported
<seb128> slomo, there?
<seb128> robert_ancell, gnome-bt it was I think
<seb128> which didn't have its gsettings schemas
<robert_ancell> sorry
<seb128> no worry, you get a lot done and it's ok to have some glitch in unstable cycles
<robert_ancell> cdrdao doesn't want to compile :(  No upload today
<seb128> you used the debian version for the update?
<seb128> well maybe tomorrow then ;-)
<seb128> let me your work in progress tomorrow before leaving if you don't finish it
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, we have one patch for arm
<robert_ancell> sure
<seb128> robert_ancell, was there anything left on your list?
<seb128> or things I should take care of?
<robert_ancell> for maverick?
<seb128> not sure if we will catch up tomorrow or not
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I will do the shotwell update when they roll it
<seb128> did you still want to get the new anjuta in?
<robert_ancell> nothing from me
<seb128> was that blocked on somebody to help on the issue you had?
<seb128> sorry I didn't really manage to take time for that one
<robert_ancell> seb128, I haven't filed a bug on it, it only occurs when builddir != srcdir.  There were a number of similar issues which I provided patches for so I don't think upstream builds like that.  I'm confused to what's happening, I'll file a bug tomorrow with what I know
<robert_ancell> it's a GIR dependency issue or something
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok
<seb128> why does anjuta needs gir?
<robert_ancell> I think it uses it for autocompletion?  But I'm not sure.
<slomo> seb128: yes
<seb128> slomo, was there any issue with the new pitivi and our current gst version?
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, is your work in progress in the vcs?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, in +junk
<slomo> seb128: a small one, yes. but that was broken before too, just a bit different
<slomo> seb128: to get that working you only need some changes in gst-plugins-base
<robert_ancell> seb128, is pitivi crashing for you now?
<seb128> slomo, so there is no problem doing the update?
<slomo> seb128: apart from that the pitivi guys made sure that everything works with the versions in maverick
<slomo> seb128: no
<seb128> ok thanks
<slomo> robert_ancell: does it crash for you? do you have python-gi installed?
<seb128> robert_ancell, no, I was just double checking
<robert_ancell> seb128, you're just messing with me!! :)
<seb128> since they asked if we could get some gstreamer changes in for it
<slomo> seb128: you might want to sync gnonlin too then, it only contains bugfixes but they will improve pitivi in a few places
<robert_ancell> slomo, no, loaded and played a video for me
<slomo> robert_ancell: ok, good. for me it always crashes if python-gi is installed but that's happening since a long time now already :)
<slomo> seb128: if you want i can give you the -base commits btw
<seb128> slomo, what would it change?
<robert_ancell> ok, gtg, see you guys in 4 weeks!
<seb128> robert_ancell, or tomorrow ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, have fun, enjoy your holidays!
<robert_ancell> seb128, are you getting up early? ;)
<seb128> robert_ancell, not especially
<seb128> robert_ancell, but I might be up late
<seb128> robert_ancell, it catch you on your day start
<robert_ancell> heh
<seb128> it -> ie
<robert_ancell> and give me one last whipping :)
<seb128> I'm on holidays next week as well
<seb128> and I want to finish some things today and tomorrow
<seb128> right ;-)
<slomo> seb128: gnonlin or the -base commits?
<seb128> the base commits
<seb128> I will do the gnonlin sync on debian
<seb128> I'm not sure if we should do the base change though
<slomo> seb128: it adds a property to videoscale to add black borders if necessary to keep the display aspect ratio. without this you need to make sure that the width/height in the project settings is correct... or it will be slow and/or squeeze the video a bit :)
<slomo> seb128: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/gstreamer/gst-plugins-base/log/gst/videoscale/gstvideoscale.c   the 2010-07-18/19 commits and the 2010-08-11 commit
<slomo> seb128: not really small changes though... but fairly trivial
<seb128> slomo, thanks
<seb128> non trivial change
<seb128> that will probably be for next cycle
<slomo> ok
<slomo> seb128: those changes are not doing anything usually btw... you have to explicitely set a property to go through most of the new code paths ;)
<seb128> if you want to backport them you are welcome ;-)
<seb128> I might have a go to it
<seb128> but it's low priority on my list and I'm on holidays start next week
<seb128> with lot of other things to do
<slomo> ok, i was planning to add them to the debian package anyway
<seb128> but if somebody wants to pick up the task ;-)
<seb128> slomo, great, I will sync if you do that ;-)
<seb128> thanks!
<slomo> seb128: ok, i'll tell you when it's uploaded :)
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> seb128: do you think you will have some time today (when launchpad will be online again) to ack the syncs for ldb, tevent, samba4? (openchange has been already done by cjwatson). I'll be able to point you to the bug reports
<didrocks> the latest ldb avoid a new dep on tdb (which is in main)
<didrocks> all are in universe and mostly used by samba4/openchange
<didrocks> this will enable me to update evolution-mapi to 2.30 (merge from debian) to get it working
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<lucidfox> Where can I file bugs about wording on releases.ubuntu.com?
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<jpds> lucidfox: ubuntu-cdimage
<lucidfox> danke
<jpds> Bitte.
<Laney> schön
<jpds> Laney: Du kannst schön sein.
<kamstrup> seb128, the latest vala package can not compile unity... did you include the patch I made to fix this?
<seb128> kamstrup, no
<seb128> kamstrup, the patch you did was pointing to a bugzilla bug which is closed and where you said it's fixed since 0.9.4
<seb128> so I figured since I had no testcase and you said that was fixed that the patch was not useful and a leftover
<kamstrup> seb128, oh, crap, right... it was because the test case I had for the bug was fixed, but it still botches it on Unity
<kamstrup> seb128, I couldn't figure what the difference between my test case and the unity code is
<kamstrup> but apparently there is some difference :-)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I will add it back
<seb128> could you open a bug upstream though?
<kamstrup> thanks - sorry for the mess
<kamstrup> seb128, sure thing
<seb128> np, sorry for creating issues
<seb128> I should have pinged before
<seb128> but I figured that we would notice and add back if it was required
<seb128> there we are ;-)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> chrisccoulson, nice work on the gcc bug!
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<seb128> I figure what was breaking my screen
<chrisccoulson> oh, what was it?
<seb128> ie for a week when starting my laptop docked with lid closed the monitor is off as well
<seb128> it's the g-s-d update
<seb128> I've downgraded to 2.30 and it works
<seb128> now I need to figure what commit broke it
<seb128> or first to check the recent changes federico added to trunk
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that should be a bit easier now hopefully :)
<seb128> and see if that's still an issue
<chrisccoulson> i should try it here too, but having the lid closed isn't a configuration i usually use
<seb128> you use 2 screens?
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i use 2 screens when docked
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<kamstrup> seb128, reopened with a comment
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine, thanks!
<seb128> kamstrup, thanks
<dpm> hey mvo, do you know where the strings shown during installation on these screenshots come from ("Copying files", "Retrieving blah, blah...") ? They are all untranslated, and I'm wondering if they come from aptdaemon and if that is indeed a bug or aptdaemon just needs to fetch translations from LP:
<dpm> http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpm/screenshots/installation-6.png
<dpm> http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpm/screenshots/installation-10.png
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, having no launchpad is a pain :(
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are you btw? ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah :-(
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'm good thanks
<mvo> dpm: that comes from python-apt/libapt
<chrisccoulson> i guess i should go and grab some coffee whilst there's no launchpad
<mvo> dpm: I *think*, I'm not much of a installer-hacker
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that's a lot of coffee it's still down for 15minutes then in readonly for 1h30
<chrisccoulson> i suppose read only isn't so bad, as long as i can get read access to my branches
<seb128> I'm not sure you can pull during readonly
<dpm> mvo, ok, thanks, I'll check the python-apt/libapt templates once LP is back. Do you think this could be plausible? I.e. that the packages only need to fetch translations, rather than a bug? Do you usually fetch translations for them?
<seb128> I think readonly means web readonly
<didrocks> dpm: the ubuntuone email in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/UbuntuOneEmail isn't the same than the one is the patch
<dpm> didrocks, don't tell me the ubuntuone guys have changed it :(
<dpm> that's the one Matt Griffin sent me
<didrocks> dpm: at least, I see different stenza organization, and one additional sentence
<didrocks> rodrigo_: when you will be there, can you check? (your evolution ubuntuone email isn't the same than in the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/UbuntuOneEmail)
<dpm> didrocks, we'll just either break translations or piss translators off if we change it now. Let me send an e-mail to Matt and CC you. Can you give me a diff?
<rodrigo_> didrocks, hmm, ok, let me see
<didrocks> dpm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/490846/
<didrocks> dpm: the organization isn't the same (not a big deal, I think)
<didrocks> but at least, we have:
<didrocks> +Evolution is better with Ubuntu One - the personal cloud that brings
<didrocks> +your digital life together.
<didrocks> rodrigo_: you will be in charge of adding l10n too, right? (refreshing the page)
<seb128> didrocks, dpm: well we can just include the wiki translations even if they don't match the english text
<seb128> don't match perfectly the english text
<rodrigo_> didrocks, we decided not to add the intltool stuff this cycle
<rodrigo_> didrocks, I am going to send it upstreamfor next gnome cycle
<didrocks> rodrigo_: not adding the intltool stuff, just merging languages
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it still makes sense
<seb128> rodrigo_, right, we decided to collect all the translations and add them in the patch for this cycle rather
<rodrigo_> didrocks, ah, and what am I supposed to do?
<dpm> didrocks, which are exactly the differences though? IIRC, the sentence you are mentioning is already in the message in the wiki
<rodrigo_> oh, LP is off
<didrocks> dpm: "Ubuntu One does more than sync your files - whether you need to…"
<didrocks> dpm: I don't find that in the wiki page
<didrocks> rodrigo_: taking the translation in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/UbuntuOneEmail/ and adding them to the patch, I guess
<seb128> didrocks, that's different from what you copied before
<rodrigo_> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, because I found the other sentence finally in the wiki too, not easy to make a diff there
<didrocks> but I don't find this one
<ronoc> bl8: hey
<dpm> didrocks, I'm a bit lost to what the differences are now. Can you post a diff with the differences in the translatable text somewhere?
<didrocks> dpm: let me try to get something
<dpm> cool
<bl8> ronoc: Hey !
<ronoc> bl8, so I asked bratsche to try out banshee with the sound menu last night but he also could not get to register
<ronoc> *it
<huats> morning
<ronoc> bl8, bbi 10
<seb128> huats, lut
<seb128> didrocks, how does banshee testing is going btw?
<seb128> didrocks, seems ronoc doesn't get it to work with the sound indicator?
<didrocks> dpm: ronoc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/490853/
<didrocks> oupss
<didrocks> rodrigo_: ^^
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it's mainly a fail until then
<didrocks> seb128: sound indicator failing. Tried to ping Bertrand yesterday but he is not there
<rodrigo_> didrocks, cool, thanks
<huats> hello seb128
<didrocks> seb128: ubuntuone music store has an issue which should be fixed today
<seb128> didrocks, he just said hey there ;-)
<didrocks> argh :/
<didrocks> I pinged him twice!
<didrocks> ok, so he is just ignoring me ;)
<seb128> didrocks, well he seems to not say a lot out of hey :p
<rodrigo_> seb128, any idea how to enable debugging in nautilus? I have several g_debug calls that never show up, and seems it's because it's just redirecting them somewhere
<didrocks> and other little issues people are signaling
<didrocks> seb128: so mainly, I think that banshee isn't for this cycle
<didrocks> that's bad seeing the amount of work done there and in upstream, but it's not lost
<dpm> seb128, didrocks, rodrigo_, I'm fine with the suggestion of using the new English text but leaving translations as they are. It's a bit messy to organize translations on the wiki, and changes are really going to piss translators off at this point
<didrocks> dpm: I agree, what was added is small
<didrocks> rodrigo_: can you roll a patch with translations? I'll update evo then
<didrocks> seb128: what we can do is syncing early in Natty cycle
<seb128> rodrigo_, let me check I just g_print usually when doing hacking ;-)
<vish> does anyone have a good metaphor for the Lisp category in SC?
 * vish can think of a good way to represent it,.. :(
<seb128> didrocks, well we still want to get it working in maverick
<vish> cant*
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, the sound indicator is a must, other bugs can live with it, not as default, but it's getting fixed
<rodrigo_> seb128, right, g_print works, but I'd like to leave the g_debug calls
<dpm> didrocks, rodrigo_, I'd still like to give time to translators until NonLanguagePackDeadline as we agreed, so I'll be pinging you to fetch any new translations and put them in the package just before that date, if that's ok with you
<didrocks> seb128: and new release today or tomorrow IIRC
<rodrigo_> dpm, yes, perfect
<didrocks> thanks rodrigo_, dpm
<seb128> rodrigo_, check nautilus-debug-log.txt
<dpm> thanks rodrigo_, didrocks :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, where is that file?
<seb128> rodrigo_, that's what the log handle write in the code
<bl8> didrocks: Sorry, missed your pings. I'm not ignoring you, I'm looking into the sound indicator issue, although it works fine with me
<seb128> rodrigo_, still checking you might need to set G_DEBUG or something
<didrocks> bl8: no worry, was jocking about the joking :-) it's not working there, if you need any debug info, do not hesitate
<didrocks> ignore*
 * didrocks should avoid too much parralelization those days… to many word switchs
<mpt> didrocks, hi, Mark suggested I bug you about why Unity isn't launching for me
<mpt> I installed it, and it's the default in the session menu in the login screen, but when I log in I still get gnome-panel.
<didrocks> mpt: sure, what's the issue you get?
<mpt> ^^
<didrocks> hum, did you save your session, by any chance?
<didrocks> mpt: ? ^^
<mpt> didrocks, I don't know what that means. (I know the logout dialog used to have a "Save session" checkbox, but I haven't seen it in years.)
<bl8> ronoc: Does the sound indicator store data anywhere else than ~/.cache/indicators/sound/familiar-players-db.keyfile ? I'm trying to go back to a clean state
<didrocks> mpt: yes, but maybe you still have a save session somewhere, can you look at ~/.gnome2/session?
<mpt> didrocks, No such file or directory
<didrocks> hum… I'm also sure it's related to that
<didrocks> mpt: when you log in your UNE session
<mpt> which I am right now
<didrocks> mpt: can you launch a terminal and $ gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/session/required_components_list
<didrocks> mpt: and env | grep SESSION
<mpt> hm, I seem to have no clipboard
<mpt> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/490872/
<seb128> re
<seb128> some days I hate linux
<seb128> gnome-session crashed because I moved the nautilus binary I guess
<seb128> it was trying to restart it since it's in autorestart on
<didrocks> mpt: ok and now gcontool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager && gcontool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/panel
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> then linux crashed because of the vt change
<didrocks> urgh :/
<seb128> then I restarted and got the no active screen issue again thanks to gsd
<mpt> Ah, I do have a clipboard, it's just that xchat has forgotten how to copy things
<didrocks> teach xchat that again :)
<mpt> 11:11:06@~> gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager && gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/panel
<mpt> mutter
<mpt> ''
<didrocks> ok, sounds good
<didrocks> so ls ~/.config/gnome-session/saved-session
<mpt> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/490874/
<didrocks> ahah! so you saved your session :)
<didrocks> (or still saving, I don't know)
<didrocks> so, remove all the content of the directory
<seb128> rodrigo_, send a SIGUSR1 to nautilus
<seb128> rodrigo_, it will write the log file
<rodrigo_> ah
<rodrigo_> seb128, thanks for looking! :)
<seb128> np
<didrocks> mpt: then gnome-session-properties, tab 'option' and check that "save session" checkbox is unchecked
<seb128> rodrigo_, in fact those seems to be for nautilus_debug_log() calls
<seb128> rodrigo_, I guess hack src/nautilus-main.c and remove the handler ;-)
<rodrigo_> right, I guess g_debug is not included
<rodrigo_> testing...
<ronoc> bl8: yep that is the only place
<bl8> ronoc: Can I get some logs of what the sound indicator is doing ?
<ronoc> bl8: its the service that will flag if the app registers or not, best thing to do would be to check out trunk
<slomo> seb128: uploaded
<seb128> slomo, thanks
<ronoc> in sound-service.c, comment line 44 and 45, compile and run ./src/indicator-sound-service
<ronoc> bl8: make sure all other sound-services are killed before running your own
<ronoc> bl8,
<ronoc> you can then see for sure if anything attempt at registering was made by banshee
<mpt> didrocks, there is no "Save session" checkbox, but there is a checked "Automatically remember running applications when logging out" checkbox. Should I uncheck that?
<didrocks> mpt: yeah, I tried to translate without launching with LANG=C. It's that one, right. uncheck it
<ronoc> bl8, I did this yesterday and did not see any noise from banshee,
<didrocks> mpt: so once that + remove the context of the saved-session directory are removed, you can logout/login again
<didrocks> s/are removed/is done/
<rodrigo_> didrocks, I am bit busy right now with some other urgent stuff, so before I forget, can you file a bug for the evo mail iussue and assign it to me?
<rodrigo_> didrocks, please :-)
<didrocks> rodrigo_: sure, will do that! thanks :-)
<didrocks> rodrigo_: in any case, dpm will ping you one all translations are there
<rodrigo_> didrocks, cool, thanks
<rodrigo_> ok
<mpt> didrocks, ok, I'll try that as soon as I've finished reporting a couple of bugs :-)
<didrocks> mpt: sure, keep me in touch :)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, can you merge ubuntu-desktop/* branches?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: yeah, do you have something I have to merge?
<rodrigo_> didrocks, yes, 2 branches: https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/tomboy/fix-dllmap and https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/evolution-couchdb/0_5_0_release
<rodrigo_> didrocks, the packages are already in the archive, so they just need merging
<didrocks> rodrigo_: ok, will do it in few minutes
<rodrigo_> didrocks, no hurry, so do it when possible, just want to avoid having someone upload an upgrade without those changes
<rodrigo_> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> rodrigo_: you're welcome
<didrocks> mpt: OneConf typo fixed btw
<bl8> ronoc: Also works with latest indicator trunk. Please test with the new .dll I posted on the bug
<mpt> didrocks, still no Unity
<didrocks> mpt: still panel?
<didrocks> still *a* panel
<didrocks> ls ~/.config/gnome-session/saved-session give you an empty directory, right?
<didrocks> gives*
<mpt> didrocks, gnome-panel specifically :-)
<mpt> didrocks, no, that directory contains the same six items it did before
<didrocks> mpt: hum? weird, maybe when you unchecked the preference dialog it recreated it
<didrocks> mpt: so, ensure the "Automatically remember running applications when logging out" is unchecked
<mpt> didrocks, yes, it's unchecked
<didrocks> mpt: and remove the content of the directory
<mpt> Is that an order? :-)
<didrocks> mpt: depends if you want unity running :-)
<mpt> (or a description of what it's supposed to do)
<chrisccoulson> it's a known bug that unchecking that checkbox doesn't restore the default session (ie, clear the contents of saved-session)
<didrocks> it's a description of course :)
<mpt> Once more unto the breach, dear friends
<didrocks> mpt: it's just lost in translation like "File" which is a noun in French :p
<mpt> Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunity
<mpt> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> mpt: you're welcome :)
<didrocks> I still wonder why oh why gnome-session-save is saving the panel…
<didrocks> and what's the good way to avoid that and clean people saving their session
<mpt> Something's gone badly wrong now
<mpt> apport doesn't know the package for any of the things that are crashing
<mpt> I guess that's not related to Unity, though
<didrocks> mpt: it doesn't say it's coming from mutter?
<mpt> No, e.g. Ubuntu Software Center crashed and apport said "I don't know what package this is"
<slomo> seb128: the gst-plugin-scanner crash: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=624592
<didrocks> hum, weird, didn't get that one
<ubot2> Gnome bug 624592 in gst-python "gst-python: plugin: attempt to load plugin "python" fails with KeyError" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> slomo, thanks
<seb128> sorry I did some gsd testing
<seb128> lunch now, bbl
<slomo> seb128: i'll upload a new gst-python to debian later with that patch, i only need some testing feedback first :)
<seb128> I will test after lunch
<seb128> thanks!
<slomo> already found someone to test it :)
<ronoc> bl8: works with the new dll
<bl8> ronoc: Sweet, must have been a preference mix-up then
<ronoc> bl8, yeah when I copied over the new dll and ran banshee the sound menu option was unchecked. checked, restarted and bingo
<ronoc> bl8: thx, will get around to that bug in todays release
<slomo> seb128: yes, works... please sync gst0.10-python 0.10.19-2 from debian/unstable later :)
<slomo> it only contains this single patc
<kenvandine> ara, working better for you now?
<ara> kenvandine, yes, thanks!
<kenvandine> excellent!
<kenvandine> i fixed quite a few bugs with last nights upload :)
<seb128> slomo, ok, will do
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> the man who never sleep
<vish> seb128: could you update Humanity from :  lp:~ubuntu-art-pkg/humanity/release  ? it has a few changes design team dint like and a few icons for SC
<seb128> vish, ok
<vish> minor only.. ;)
<vish> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> session restart and I'm back
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, around?
<seb128> re
<seb128> ok, enough g-s-d testing for today
<seb128> intel drivers keep crashing my box
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<dpm> rodrigo_, I've filed bug 633972 as we discussed this morning. I cannot actually assign it to you, as LP tells me we're not in any same team. Could you please assign it to yourself? Thanks!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633972 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Fetch the Ubuntu One e-mail translations and integrate them into the package (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633972
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for the rhythmbox update
<didrocks> seb128: you're welcome
<seb128> didrocks, that doesn't match the spec though? will you do another iteration?
<seb128> it's a nice start though and enough for this cycle I think
<didrocks> seb128: oh really? maybe I misunderstood then
 * didrocks opens the bug again
<didrocks> " I believe
<didrocks> it should minimize to the indicator applet/thing."
<seb128> dpm, didrocks opened one
<seb128> dpm, he assigned it to rodrigo
<didrocks> oh ok
<didrocks> seb128: reading mpt comment now
<didrocks> seb128: ok, fixing for that, shouldn't be hard
<seb128> didrocks, yeah sorry, I was going to comment
<seb128> it should exit if it's not doing anything or hide otherwise
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<dpm> didrocks, ah, ok so could you give me the bug #, so I'll mark mine as duplicate?
<seb128> didrocks, well your way already give a way to do each, hide or exit
<seb128> so it's probably enough for most users
<seb128> still would be nice to do the smart thing ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I think the smart thing isn't too complicated to do. I'll hunt for that a little :)
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> seb128: not sure about "saving the state", that's another issue for me
<didrocks> yw :)
<didrocks> dpm: one second, looking
<seb128> didrocks, don't bother with that
<seb128> state would be what song is being played etc
<seb128> it's a different topic and probably not trivial
<didrocks> yeah, I figured that, but it's more intrusive change
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> dpm: bug #633923
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633923 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Merge translation for default ubuntuone email (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633923
<dpm> ok, thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> didrocks, seems cjwatson beat me at syncing ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, too slow :p
<didrocks> seb128: I've the evo-mapi merge ready, just want to testbuild it, waiting for the packages to be published
<didrocks> seb128: thanks nonetheless :-)
<seb128> bug #630886
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630886 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus crashes when browsing /var/log (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630886
<seb128> pedro__, ^
<seb128> retraced!!!
<seb128> didrocks, you're welcome ;-)
<pedro__> !!!
<seb128> bug #622716
<ubot2> seb128: Bug 622716 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/622716 is private
<pedro__> the retracers are working again?
<seb128> it stands
<seb128> pedro__, yes!
<pedro__> WOOO!!!
<seb128> ;-)
 * pedro__ hugs seb128
<seb128> pedro__, ola!
 * seb128 hugs pedro__
<pedro__> ah darn nick
<seb128> pedro__, you will be busy cleaning those in the next days I guess
<pedro_> yeah!
<seb128> pedro_, you lost a part of your tail!
<seb128> ;-)
<pedro_> been waiting for this time for weeks ;-)
<pedro_> yeah, i hate long tails :-P
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, hello
<seb128> kenvandine, did you forget to sleep?
<seb128> your gwibber upload was list a few hours ago no?
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> seb128, i have 3 young kids
<kenvandine> doesn't matter what time i go to bed... they always wake me up around 6:30
<seb128> right ;-)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> joys of parenthood :-p
<nessita> kenvandine: teach them python and send them to hack until 8am :-)
<nessita> (hello all!)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> hey nessita
<nessita> kenvandine: I was also wondering if you sleep at all, I saw your email from my 2am!
<kenvandine> time to sponsor your package now
<nessita> (thanks, btw)
<nessita> kenvandine: whooohooooo!
<kenvandine> seb128, btw, i uploaded the refresh fix to lucid-proposed, but the reference bug was a re-opened one that ubuntu-sru is already subscribed to
<kenvandine> will it show up on the sru list just because it is in unapproved?
<seb128> hey nessita
<seb128> kenvandine, no, the sru list just show the accepted uplodas
<seb128> uploads
<nessita> hey seb128, how is it going?
<seb128> nessita, I'm fine thanks
<seb128> we got our retracer back
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, so i need to ping someone to get it accepted?
<seb128> kenvandine, sorry I misread the question there
<seb128> it will show up on the sru team review list
<seb128> it will not be on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<seb128> until it's accepted by somebody
<seb128> kenvandine, so not really, you might want to ping cjwatson though just because pitti is not there and I'm not sure anybody is going to review it otherwise
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> i really hope it helps get us under the allocation
<seb128> nice to see the bugs fixed in the maverick update
<kenvandine> since the last fix, our total throughput on facebook has gone down quite a bit but the number of requests haven't
<kenvandine> and it should... but the number of registered users is still climbing
<kenvandine> gwibber in maverick should be looking pretty solid... although i am not that confident in some of the services included...
<kenvandine> like buzz and stuff
<seb128> well those are side feature though
<LaserJock> kenvandine: would it be worth a testing grid
<LaserJock> ?
<LaserJock> like on a wiki or something
<LaserJock> trying to see which services are working reliably or not?
<kenvandine> probably...
<kenvandine> i don't have time to test them all... would be really nice to have people that actually use those services report on their quality
<kenvandine> or the desktop testing project :)
 * kenvandine looks at ara
<kenvandine> perhaps we need to write up test cases for people to run through
<rodrigo_> hey kenvandine
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, I'm having a problem similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/600010
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600010 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gwibber-service crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock() (affects: 79) (dups: 8) (heat: 355)" [High,Fix released]
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, can you poiunt me to where in gwibeer sources that was fixed?
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, it was fixed by reusing thread pools
<rodrigo_> hmm
<kenvandine> instead of creating new workers each time
<kenvandine> it was stepping on itself
<kenvandine> so that probably won't fix your problem
<kenvandine> this was fixed as a side affect to fixing a bug that was hurting fedora
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ok, so the problem is python's Thread, that can only have one thread running at a time, right?
<kenvandine> sort of
<kenvandine> i think the thread was still working when another operation was trying to do the same thing
<kenvandine> which caused a race
<kenvandine> basically a second refresh operation would start before the last one finished
<kenvandine> and sometimes they would both try to get a list of proxies for the same url
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, that might be a libproxy bug itself, but probably a corner case
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, well, it seems to, it's failing in a call to px_free, outside of a thread
<kenvandine> like in gwibber's case, it was really caused by a gwibber problem
<rodrigo_> I had to use the libproxy code outside of the thread because I was getting a similar crash
<kenvandine> yeah, those threads can share memory resources and i think since it was making identical requests the second free was failing
<rodrigo_> yeah
<kenvandine> at least that is what i suspect
<rodrigo_> I think I'm going to use a thread pool and try if that fixes it
<kenvandine> in my case it was because of a pretty nasty gwibber bug and we shouldn't do that :)
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, you had the same crash with libproxy 0.4.6, right?
<kenvandine> i think the thread pool was only half the problem
<kenvandine> yes... i did repro it with 0.4.6
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> let's see what comes up
<kenvandine> upstream wasn't too interested in looking at the problem since our libproxy is so old
<rodrigo_> yes, it is
<kenvandine> the other half of the problem was gwibber would create new times for refreshes, when you would manually trigger a refresh
<kenvandine> so you could have an interval of 15m and refreshes could happen much more often
<kenvandine> so i also fixed that by ensure on each refresh i remove the timer
<kenvandine> s/ensure/ensuring
<devildante> hi all :)
<devildante> mpt, around?
<chrisccoulson> is anyone finding launchpad not auto-closing bugs with uploads?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure why bug 410407 wasn't autoclosed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 410407 in nspluginwrapper (Fedora) (and 11 other projects) "Adobe Flash Player does not respond to mouse clicks [READ DESCRIPTION] (affects: 990) (dups: 56) (heat: 4341)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410407
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeh, got that too
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - thanks. i just asked on #launchpad too
<devildante> mpt, ?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - which bug did you see it with?
<mpt> hi devildante
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - bug 526552?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 526552 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Ensure rhythmbox is compliant with the sound menu specifications (affects: 26) (dups: 7) (heat: 143)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526552
<devildante> mpt, hi :) I'm trying to fix bug 633626, but the wording is not that good. Could you help me?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633626 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Crashes silently if /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ contains a malformed file (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633626
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: right, it should be closed
<didrocks> (and I should reopen it :))
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - thanks
<mpt> hahaha
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: keep me in touch! thanks :)
<devildante> mpt, I got it working, here's the screenshot: http://imgur.com/oEnim.png
<mpt> devildante, in bug 633316 I suggested primary text of "Some software channel settings are incorrect and will be ignored." and secondary text of "Details: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list (dist parse)"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633316 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Gives up completely if /etc/apt/sources.d/ contains a malformed file (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633316
<mpt> devildante, do Update Manager and USC use aptdaemon to find out what repositories are in use? If so, probably this alert should be in python-aptdaemon-gtk or thereabouts.
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - i just had a look through the latest uploads on maverick-changes, and it seems that none of them autoclosed
<chrisccoulson> anyway, i await a response on #launchpad
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: maybe #launchpad-dev?
<devildante> mpt, no, they use python-apt, more specifically the cache
<mpt> devildante, does that mean it would be impossible for USC to work at all until/unless apt is changed to ignore errors like that?
<devildante> mpt, the problem is, when opening the cache, USC and update-manager will crash, without any way of letting them open
<mpt> (well, not to ignore them, but to bypass them)
<devildante> mpt, yes
<devildante> mpt, we can just display a fatal error message and then exit
<mpt> devildante, no, we also need a button for opening Software Sources -- otherwise there's no way of getting to it to fix the problem (as with bug 633630).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633630 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Error alert says "Go to the repository dialog" but doesn't let you (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633630
<devildante> mpt, okay, will work on it
<mpt> devildante, so something like, "Ubuntu Software Center cannot start because some software channel settings are incorrect. Do you want to fix them now?" ( Cancel ) ( Change Software Channels... )
<devildante> mpt, okay, will do
<mpt> thanks devildante
<devildante> mpt, you're welcome!
 * ayan waves @ tedg.
<tedg> Good morning ayan!
<tedg> ayan, Any luck tracking that leak down?
<ayan> eh -- i have a test program but i wanted you to have a look at it first.
<ayan> if it is working though, it appears the leak is where you expected it.
<tedg> ayan, Woot!
<mpt> devildante, if USC can't just launch anyway and has to error out like that, that would be breaking the UI freeze
<mpt> So, keep in mind that whatever you do on that bug won't make Maverick
<mpt> hey tremolux
<devildante> mpt, okay :)
<tremolux> hey mpt!
<devildante> hi tremolux :)
<tremolux> devildante: hiya!
<mvo> mpt: I think in this case breaking the UI freeze is needed (even if unfortunate). I mean, if the alterantive is to crash
<mvo> hey tremolux and devildante
 * tremolux waves to mvo
<kenvandine> nessita, hey
 * devildante waves too
<devildante> and hi mvo :)
<nessita> kenvandine: yes?
<kenvandine> nessita, testing ubuntu-sso-client... i am getting a problem with syncdaemon, might be unrelated
<kenvandine> 2010-09-09 09:40:30,863 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.StorageClient - INFO - Connection lost, reason: [Failure instance: Traceback (failure with no frames): <class 'twisted.internet.error.ConnectionDone'>: Connection was closed cleanly.
<kenvandine> it keeps retrying to get capabilities and failing
<kenvandine> doesn't look auth related to my untrained eye
<kenvandine> there are no recent exceptions in the exceptions log
<nessita> kenvandine: seems unrelated, but let's be sure. Can you please paste/send the full u1-client log?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/490962/
<kenvandine> nessita, ^^
<nessita> kenvandine: ack
<kenvandine> not the full log, but everything from just prior to updating sso-client
<kenvandine> nessita, after upgrading sso-client i did "u1sdtool -d" and "u1sdtool -c"
<kenvandine> nessita, and i hadn't testing it with dropping the keyring entry yet, so really most likely unrelated
<nessita> kenvandine: your connection is being closed down constantly. Is not related to SSO since the token was already provided by the SSO service, but let's ask foundations guys since this shouldn't be happening
 * nessita asks
 * kenvandine holds off on removing from keyring to test that
<devildante> mpt, if the user clicks "Change Software Channels..." and repairs the problem, what should happen? Do we just exit from USC/update-manager?
<mpt> mvo, every time I launch USC 2.1.16.1, a "Broadcast Accounts" window opens before USC does. Any idea why?
<mpt> devildante, oh, I wasn't expecting this code to be hanging around waiting for software-properties-gtk to exit. Is that easy to do?
<mvo> mpt: yes, please update to 2.1.17 then it should be fixed
<mpt> ok :-)
<devildante> mmm...
<devildante> mpt, what are you suggesting? That we reopen the cache after exiting from software-properties-gtk and then open USC?
<ara> kenvandine, that's why gwibber should be part of the http://desktop.qa.ubuntu.com
<devildante> mvo, I found this in debian/changelog:  [ Mohamed Amine IL Idrissi ]
<devildante>  * Fix bug that allowed silent removal of conflicting packages
<devildante>    (LP: #554319)
<devildante>  * Fix missing icons in the remove alerts
<devildante> when did I do the second one?
 * devildante doesn't remember
 * devildante now remembers, nvm :p
<mvo> devildante: :)
<kenvandine> ara, indeed...
<mpt> devildante, that would be nifty.
<devildante> mpt, okay, will do it :)
<ara> kenvandine, once this cycle finishes, we have to make sure to get sometime to write gwibber tests to add them there
<ara> kenvandine, people are being very responsive, they are testing almost all the testcases there
<kenvandine> awesome
<mpt> kiwinote, hi, have you come across bug 625443? I'm wondering if it's just me
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625443 in software-center (Ubuntu) "No progress shown when removing software (affects: 1) (heat: 577)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625443
<kiwinote> mpt: no I haven't been able to reproduce that
<kiwinote> mpt: do you still have the issue, or was it tmp?
<mpt> kiwinote, yep, I still have the problem right now in 2.1.17
<kiwinote> mpt: hm, ok, I'll take another look at it then
<mpt> thanks :-)
<kiwinote> mpt: all pkgs, or any one in particular?
<mpt> kiwinote, any package.
<kiwinote> hm, ok, thanks
<robbiew> seb128: fyi...I reassigned https://bugs.launchpad.net/oem-priority/+bug/548546 to desktop...please send it back, if I'm wrong ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 548546 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 6 other projects) "nautilus not removing device after unmount (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Invalid]
<seb128> robbiew, ok thanks, seems a pitti think, he will be back on monday I will check with him
<robbiew> ok
<devildante> mvo, mpt: I pushed a new revision of my branch that should fix bug 633626, can you test?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633626 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Crashes silently if /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ contains a malformed file (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633626
<mpt> devildante, sorry I won't have time to test that for another 80 minutes or so
<devildante> mpt, no problem :)
<didrocks> james_w: hey (sorry to ping you when I only have issues with bzr :p), do you have some time for a bzr weirdness?
<pedro_> kenvandine, hello! have you noticed bug 622777 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622777 in telepathy-butterfly (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in _handle_UBX() (affects: 37) (dups: 9) (heat: 419)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622777
<kenvandine> pedro_, no
<james_w> didrocks: always
<seb128> pedro_, can you upstream it?
<pedro_> kenvandine, i'm getting that at least 20 times per day
<seb128> pedro_, the telepathy guys are pretty responsive
<pedro_> it's on the upstrema bts already
<seb128> oh it is
<pedro_> s/upstrema/upstream
<seb128> let me ask on #telepathy
<pedro_> thank you seb128
<didrocks> james_w: just got that when un bzr mu (I don't have any issue if I try bzr merge)
<didrocks>  bzr mu ../unity-place-applications_0.2.18.orig.tar.gz ../unity-place-applications --version 0.2.18
<didrocks> Using distribution maverick
<didrocks> bzr: ERROR: Tree transform is malformed [('unversioned executability', 'new-25'), ('unversioned executability', 'new-24')]
<james_w> didrocks: I now add bugs just so that you will talk to me :-)
<didrocks> james_w: heh, I was sure about it! :-)
<kenvandine> pedro_, i notice someone else has duped it upstream too
<kenvandine> so you are not alone :)
<pedro_> ;-)
<kenvandine> pedro_, i don't use butterfly, so i only notice these things when people point them out :)
<didrocks> james_w: do you need the branch to try to reproduce?
<james_w> didrocks: that's a new one for me
<seb128> pedro_, kenvandine: <lfrb> seb128: yep it's fixed, but I didn't push the change in master yet
<seb128> I will backport it
<pedro_> <3
<didrocks> james_w: never say that from bzr, I'm sure dx is trying to break something so that we can't test their latest goodness :-)
<didrocks> saw*
<james_w> didrocks: it's always them!
<didrocks> james_w: do you see a workaround? I can maybe bzr merge  + untar and commit? (adding tags manually?)
<didrocks> as bzr merge is working
<james_w> didrocks: let me have a look, can you point me to the branches
<didrocks> james_w: sure it's lp:~unity-team/unity-place-applications/trunk and lp:~unity-team/unity-place-applications/packaging
<didrocks> james_w: you should be able to uscan to get the latest tarball
<didrocks> (and I bzr mu -r -2 to not get the bump to configure.ac)
<didrocks> thanks james_w :)
<kenvandine> nessita, uploaded ubuntu-sso-client
<vish> tremolux / mvo: new icons for SC : http://paste.ubuntu.com/490901/  they should land once seb128 does today's update rounds..
<nessita> kenvandine: thanks a lot!!!
 * vish temporarily stops glaring at mpt!!.. too many categories! 
<james_w> didrocks: I'm going to need a few to dig in to this, it's not easy to diagnose, but I would like to fix it
<james_w> didrocks: if this is urgent I can walk you through a manual process that will approximate what it is doing
<didrocks> james_w: I still can wait for an hour (I have others update to confirm), but this one is important as it fixes a crash in unity
<rickspencer3> seb128, is anyone doing *any* feature work, or is everyone focused on bug fixing?
<didrocks> james_w: so if you feel it's not enough time, I would go the manual way
<james_w> didrocks: ok, I'm working on it right now, so let me have a few minutes to see if I can spot it
<didrocks> james_w: great, thanks
<seb128> rickspencer3, we are all focussed on bugfixing
<rickspencer3> seb128, 3 weeks!
 * rickspencer3 looking at targeted bug list
<Guest92604> Hello
<seb128> slomo, there?
<slomo> yes
<seb128> slomo, is your cairo update online somewhere?
<seb128> ie something I can dget?
<slomo> http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/cairo.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/debian-experimental
<seb128> slomo, you don't repack the upstream tarball right?
<seb128> just to make sure
<slomo> nope... but maybe i should. it's ~23MB because of all the testcases ;)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> you don't have the diff.gz and dsc handy by any chance?
<seb128> will be easier than to checkout the whole git just to run debuild -S on it
<seb128> would be
<rickspencer3> bug #632760
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632760 in language-pack-pt (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Language variants don't work in Firefox because the language codes are separated with an underscore rather than a hyphen in chrome.manifest (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632760
<seb128> rickspencer3, what about it?
<rickspencer3> seb128, I'm just incredibly lazy
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> lol
<slomo> seb128: i can upload it if you want
<slomo> seb128: http://people.freedesktop.org/~slomo/
<seb128> slomo, thanks!
<tkamppeter> mvo, ping
<mvo> hey tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> mvo, I want to ask you for help about package updating, but we should talk about this with mdz on #ubuntu-devel.
<slomo> seb128: it has 3 new binary packages, two caused by alf__'s patch and one new library
<slomo> the new library will be used by gtk3
<seb128> slomo, I'm wondering if we should get that in maverick or delay to next cycle
<seb128> alf__, do you need those changes in?
<slomo> seb128: do you want maverick to be gtk3 compatible? :) i don't know, that gobject library is nothing fancy
<slomo> and alf__ really wants his changes included, he asked me a lot of times to include the patch and that the ubuntu release is near ;)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let's go for it
<seb128> it's not any change on the default cairo install
<seb128> just new binaries
<slomo> yes, new binary packages and two new files in the -dev package iirc
<slomo> everything else is unchanged
<seb128> great
<mpt> tremolux, where's the "Independent" source? Will that show up only when there are any packages in it?
<tremolux> mpt: yes, it only shows up if there's are items in that repository
<mpt> tremolux, ok, is there an easy way to fake it for testing purposes?
<tremolux> mpt: let me get you some info, in the middle of another conversation atm sorry for delay
<ricotz> seb128, did you had a chance to look at the g-i 0.9.3 rebuilds? - bug 633020 bug 633019
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633020 in gupnp (Ubuntu) "Rebuild against gobject-introspection 0.9.3 needed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633020
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633019 in gssdp (Ubuntu) "Rebuild against gobject-introspection 0.9.3 needed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633019
<ricotz> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+sourcepub/1288642/+listing-archive-extra https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+sourcepub/1288615/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> not yet
<seb128> does that block anything?
<seb128> nothing use those right?
<ricotz> gupnp depends on gssdp
<ricotz> gupnp is used by some packages
<seb128> but not the gir?
<ricotz> right, gupn-av
<ricotz> gir1.0-gupnp-av
<seb128> in any case doing that in a bit
<seb128> I'm just finishing on my current task
<ricotz> np
<ricotz> so gupnp-av need a rebuild too
<ricotz> seb128, do you think if g-i 0.9.5 or 0.9.6 will get released it have a chance for an update?
<seb128> not this cycle
<seb128> nothing use introspection anyway
<ricotz> seb128, ok, but gtk+ might will depend on g-i 0.9.5+
<ricotz> i mean gtk+2.0, but i havent followed it
<seb128> ricotz, we will revert the commit that update the requirement if required
<tremolux> mpt: sorry for the delay
<tremolux> mpt: it's easy, yes
<mpt> tremolux, sorry, I have to go now, but e-mail me and I'll try tomorrow morning
<tremolux> mpt: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:app-review-board/ppa
<ricotz> seb128, i already depends on it
<mpt> ok
<tremolux> mpt: oh, sorry!
<ricotz> seb128, it *
<tremolux> mpt: and sudo apt-get update
<tremolux> mpt: start USC and wait for the update, about a minute or less, the node will appear
<tremolux> mpt: I'll send an email
<seb128> ricotz, not the current maverick version of we wouldn't have it built
<seb128> ricotz, is 0.9.5 or 0.9.6 changing abi again?
<ricotz> 0.9.5 has
<ricotz> but there are no releases since 0.9.3
<seb128> ok so there is no way we break abi one week before the hard freeeze
<ricotz> the current 2.22 branch depends on it, so the next pre-release will
<ricotz> not sure how many reverts it would take
<seb128> well if it comes to it we will just drop all the gir builds for maverick
<seb128> we have other issues now that dealing with abi breaks for things we don't use
<seb128> but http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/log/?h=gtk-2-22 suggests it's one commit to revert
<seb128> walters, ^
<seb128> walters, hey
<seb128> walters, is there any recommended gir version to use for GNOME 2.32?
<ricotz> seb128, i think they are currently updating them all to use 0.9.5, also clutter
<seb128> like one week before hard freeze they break abi and requirements?
<walters> seb128: we should be able to have a 0.9.6 "mostly frozen" release for 2.32, and i expect most things to build against it; we've made a lot of progress there.  But it won't be stable until around gtk3
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> ricotz, walters: I guess we will use 0.9.3 and revert commits to gtk etc if they update requirement
<ricotz> seb128, this will make it hard do some public g-s testing build :( without rebuiling a bunch of packages
<walters> seb128: i can do another release by tomorrow if that helps
<seb128> ricotz, well don't do g-s testing this cycle I guess
<seb128> we will have next distro open in a few weeks
<seb128> walters, well our hard freeze is next week it's late to break abi and rebuild everything especially if we need source changes
<walters> ah
<seb128> but thanks
<seb128> vuntz, ^ not nice that GNOME 2.32 brings abi changes requirements that late
<seb128> walters, ideally you would let 2.32 on the current abi, ie 0.9.3 now and keep work toward 3 on the new serie
<walters> hmm
<seb128> I doubt anybody is going to make anything useful from gir in GNOME 2.32 anyway
<walters> seb128: well, for 2.32 the only thing that depends on g-i is gnome-games AFAIK
<seb128> well the things is that we build gir binaries from the different source now
<seb128> even if nothing use those
<bcurtiswx_> empathy depends on gobject introspection,
<seb128> if you break abi in GNOME between 2.31.91 or 2.31.92 it will mean distributors will need to transition the whole gir stack
<seb128> we already have things we had to distro hack for 0.9.3
<seb128> ie webkit
<seb128> because they code the abi to 1.0
<bcurtiswx_> but I think in the build you can --disable-introspection for empathy if you wanted to not worry about GIR yet.
<walters> seb128: i'll talk to release team directly about the 2.32 story; my understanding was that dependency uptake was pretty low, and was the reason we moved forward in trying to fix stuff
<walters> there are far larger problems than just the internal g-i typelib format changes; vast swaths of the stack remaining unannotated was the reason the rewrite landed to give better errors
<seb128> walters, thanks
<seb128> walters, but yeah it's probably less an issue for GNOME than distributors
<seb128> like GNOME doesn't care about fixing webkit for 2.32
<seb128> but distributor have to if there is a transition
<walters> ah...what's the webkit issue exactly?
<seb128> walters, they ship a gir with the version set to 1.0
<seb128> walters, nothing important but it's just an example of thing which broke with the previous abi change in our rebuilds
<seb128> I'm rather concerned that the new changes would mean change to makefile in some sources
<walters> hum
<kenvandine> james_w, ping
<james_w> hi kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey james_w... got a weird problem with the libdbusmenu package
<kenvandine> gzip: stdout: Broken pipe
<kenvandine> dpkg-source: error: gunzip gave error exit status 1
<kenvandine> E: pbuilder: Failed extracting the source
<kenvandine> i can't seem to create a package that can be extracted with dpkg-source
<kenvandine> so pbuilder fails, etc
<kenvandine> only that one package
<kenvandine> fails for tedg too
<kenvandine> and i have tried on both maverick and lucid
<james_w> the package in the archive
<james_w> ?
<kenvandine> lp:~ken-vandine/dbusmenu/ubuntu/
<kenvandine> you can try that
<kenvandine> i haven't tried the latest in the archive
<kenvandine> let me do that
<kenvandine> james_w, so i get that error when lintian tries to run as well as in pbuilder and trying dpkg-source myself
<james_w> dpkg-source outside the chroot?
<kenvandine> i saw some bugs against bzr-builddeb like that
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> but they are closed
<kenvandine> james_w, same error with lp:ubuntu/libdbusmenu
 * kenvandine fetches with apt-get source and tries
<james_w> kenvandine: builds fine for me
<kenvandine> james_w, ok the sources i get right from the archive works
<kenvandine> james_w, i can build it..
<kenvandine> bzr bd -S
<james_w> I mean extracts fine after building
<kenvandine> humm
<james_w> kenvandine: which part is busted?
<kenvandine> amd64 or i386?
<kenvandine> bzr bd -S
<james_w> i386 lucid
<james_w> kenvandine: no, I mean which part of the source package
<kenvandine> it doesn't really say
<james_w> kenvandine: please could you pastebin the full output of trying to use dpkg-source on it?
<kenvandine> sure
<james_w> and try "zcat libdbusmenu_0.3.13-0ubuntu1.diff.gz >/dev/null" and "tar tf libdbusmenu_0.3.13.orig.tar.gz"
<kenvandine> well crap... now it works!
<kenvandine> arg!
<kenvandine> ok, still fails in pbuilder
<kenvandine> james_w, both of those commands work
<kenvandine> no errors
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/491174/
<james_w> kenvandine: pbuilder for which release? maverick?
<kenvandine> james_w, ^^
<kenvandine> it failed on lucid too, but building for maverick
<james_w> dpkg-source: info: unpacking libdbusmenu_0.3.13.orig.tar.gz
<james_w> gzip: stdout: Broken pipe
<james_w> so it can't extract the .orig.tar.gz
<james_w> what command are you running there?
<kenvandine> sudo /usr/sbin/pbuilder --build --basetgz "/home/ken/pbuilder/maverick-base.tgz" --distribution "maverick" --buildresult "/home/ken/pbuilder/maverick_result/" --aptcache "/var/cache/apt/archives/" --override-config --logfile /home/ken/pbuilder/maverick_result/last_operation.log --mirror "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" --components "main restricted universe multiverse" libdbusmenu_0.3.13-0ubuntu1.dsc
<kenvandine> i am actually using pbuilder-dist
<kenvandine> but that is the command it generates
<kenvandine> tedg, when you tried earlier, you just did a "bzr bd -S" and dpkg-source -x on it right?
<kenvandine> not in a chroot?
<tedg> kenvandine, No, not in a chroot
 * tedg doesn't use chroot's much
<kenvandine> i am trying again on my lucid box
<kenvandine> james_w, i was looking at bug 399938
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 399938 in bzr-builddeb (Ubuntu) "unpacking the upstream tarball not working (affects: 2) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399938
<kenvandine> james_w, ok, it still fails on my lucid build box in pbuilder
<kenvandine> james_w, however now dpkg-source can extract it on that lucid box too
<kenvandine> it was failing before
<kenvandine> let me compare these tarballs
<kenvandine> they are the same :/
<kenvandine> wtf!
<james_w> kenvandine: then it's the same root cause of that bug probably, but not the fault of bzr-builddeb
<kenvandine> james_w, ok...
<james_w> something somewhere is probably installing a SIGPIPE handler that is breaking dpkg-source
<kenvandine> now that i some that can be extracted by dpkg-source, let me see if the upload gets rejected again :)
<kenvandine> james_w, i had tried uploading, and it got rejected with the same error
<kenvandine> crap... yeah still rejected
<kenvandine> sigh
<kenvandine> tedg, ok... i repacked your tarball and now it works
<kenvandine> so it doesn't exactly match what is on LP
<devildante> mvo, fix for bug 633626: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/software-center/ignore-malformed-source/+merge/35033
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633626 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Crashes silently if /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ contains a malformed file (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633626
<tremolux> devildante: is that the change that mvo mentioned to mpt before that needed a UI freeze exception?  (I hopped on the channel right at the tail end of the conversation)
<devildante> tremolux, yes
 * devildante is fixing changelog conflict
 * devildante fixed changelog conflict
<devildante> mvo, tremolux, kiwinote: what do you think of bug 634164?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 634164 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Many useful packages are said "technical" and not displayed by default (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634164
<tremolux> devildante: well, yeah, I can see his point, but this seems like one of those cases where some folks would like things one way and others would like them another way
<tremolux> and, well, you have do choose a way  ;)
<tremolux> have *to*
<tremolux> but I would think that mpt would be the best person to address that
<devildante> mpt, our eternal designer :p
<tremolux> devildante: you bet  :)
<tremolux> devildante: he is the designer, but certainly he listens to feedback and values it
<devildante> tremolux, mpt is a great guy :)
<tremolux> devildante: true that  :)
<devildante> tremolux, mvo, kiwinote: hey, searching for "lib" in usc makes it freeze (aka bug 634449)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 634449 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Searching for "lib" crashes Ubuntu Software Center (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634449
<tremolux> devildante: it does indeed!
 * devildante doesn't know why
<tremolux> devildante: iirc we do some magic to limit the number of returned results on a search
<tremolux> devildante: I wonder if that's not playing well now
<devildante> hmm...
<mvo> the problem is line 185 in appview.py I think
<tremolux> devildante: since obviously there are lots of packages that include lib
<mvo>                 matches = enquire.get_mset(0, len(self.db))
<mvo> this is there to estimate the number of technical itmes found
<mvo> but obviously in this case its super slow
<devildante> mvo, make it in a gobject.idle_add ?
<devildante> mvo, I'll try to hack it right now
<tremolux> mvo: we don't even get a spinner  ;)
<mvo> devildante: idle_add is not premtive, this is really a blocking call at this point
<mvo> tremolux: yeah, it blocks, no event loop
<tremolux> mvo: yeah
 * devildante didn't understand what mvo said
<devildante> not experienced enough :(
<mvo> we could move it into a thread, this way the event loop keeps running
<mvo> but there seems to be more going on, that deserves some good investigation
<nessita> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> nessita, pong
<devildante> mvo, at [19:59]: <devildante> mvo, fix for bug 633626: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/software-center/ignore-malformed-source/+merge/35033
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633626 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Crashes silently if /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ contains a malformed file (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633626
<mvo> devildante: cool, thanks!
<nessita> kenvandine: any idea why the bugs being solved by the latest released of ussoc are not marked automatically as "Fix Released" (us usual)?
<nessita> s/us/as/
<mvo> devildante: tomorrow
<devildante> mvo, np, please test tomorrow :)
<mvo> devildante: but great that this is handled :)
<devildante> ;)
<kenvandine> nessita, no.. weird
<kenvandine> one sec
<nessita> kenvandine: I know LP is not working that well today, at least we're having a bunch of weirdness in ubuntuone-client
<kenvandine> nessita, weird... the changelog looks fine
<kenvandine> it should have
<kenvandine> i am seeing weirdness too
<kenvandine> merges not being marked as merged
<nessita> kenvandine: yeah...
<nessita> kenvandine: we have non scanned branches
<kenvandine> yeah... looks like it has been bumpy after the maintenance
<nessita> kenvandine: seems like they know what it is now (see #u1-internal for details)
<kenvandine> nessita, thx
<seb128> kenvandine, nessita: chrisccoulson and didrocks had the same issue
<seb128> seems a bug in the launchpad update
<nessita> seb128: yeah, launchpad guy are already alerted and working on that
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i mentioned it on #launchpad earlier
<seb128> you could think they have a testsuite they run on edge before rolling updates
<seb128> where they would test things like that
<nessita> ok, EOD for me
<nessita> see y'all tomorrow
<kklimonda> does anyone work on empathy log synchronization (as a part of OneConf)?
<seb128> not that I know about
<jcastro> seb128: btw a daily build worked for me yesterday
<seb128> jcastro, getting there then? ;-)
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1088004106/some-progress-on-daily-builds
<seb128> it has been just been taking one cycle over what it should have
<seb128> you can maybe do a session about those at next UDS ;-)
<seb128> nice
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-10
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, I just Won't Fixed bug #610600
<ubot2> rickspencer3: Bug 610600 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/610600 is private
<rickspencer3> dang it
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, fair enough
<chrisccoulson> hey robert_ancell
<chrisccoulson> you're a thunderbird user aren't you?
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, yes
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, do you use lightning?
<robert_ancell> no
<chrisccoulson> oh, never mind then ;)
<jhansonxi> Is there a way to add to Nautilus Places during install?  I tried adding a .gtk-bookmarks to skel which added the new Places I wanted but eliminated the defaults which I wanted to keep.  It also encodes absolute paths and Nautilus won't accept relative (like ~/Documents).
<didrocks> good morning
<dpm> morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey dpm, how are you?
<dpm> fine on a Friday morning :), and you?
<didrocks> dpm: same here, seeing a bunch of mail backlog :)
<dpm> :)
<bratsche> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey bratsche! Still awake?
<bratsche> didrocks: Yeah.. been working on some code and it's keeping me from sleeping. :)
<didrocks> bratsche: heh, hope you can enjoy a good and restful night once finished :-)
<bilalakhtar> bratsche: Has the plan for GTK ARGB dropped for maverick?
<bratsche> bilalakhtar: Yeah.
<bilalakhtar> garr, well, np
<bilalakhtar> bratsche rocks!
<bratsche> bilalakhtar: Why?
<bilalakhtar> bratsche: This was something everyone was awaiting in maverick
<bilalakhtar> bratsche: What about natty?
<bratsche> bilalakhtar: The code is pretty much ready now I think, but we don't really have anything to use it for right now.
<bratsche> There's another thing that needs to be done to get it ready for upstream, I would like to find time to do that.
<bratsche> But that involves getting back on the wm-spec list, and hacking on mutter.  I'm not very excited by either of those. :)
<vish> bratsche: hi , could you upload the gtk bug-fix in ubuntu? Bug #410636  ?  i'v tried poking upstream but they dont seem to want to review tseliot's patch :(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 410636 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Right-click should not pre-light first option, too easy to accidentally select the first Context-menu option. (affects: 6) (dups: 3) (heat: 36)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410636
<vish> bratsche: got it reviewed by the accessibility team too..
<bratsche> vish: seb128 would need to approve this.
<vish> bratsche: ah , ok.. i'll poke him.. i thought you uploaded gtk in ubuntu :)
<bratsche> Nope.
<bratsche> vish: Have you applied the patch on your system?
<vish> bratsche: yup.. there is a ppa too. i'v been using it for more than a month with no probs..
 * bilalakhtar wishes he had enough bandwidth and disk space to work on gtk
<bratsche> Hang on a minute, I'm going to try a change to the patch.
<vish> thanks.
<bratsche> Actually, a few minutes.. it takes awhile to build. :)
<vish> ;)
<glatzor> mvo, morning
<mvo> hey glatzor
<mvo> glatzor: just saw your branch, many thanks.
<glatzor> mvo, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~glatzor/python-defer/trunk/revision/472
<glatzor> mvo, but I think that is to invasive for maverick
<glatzor> mvo, or what do you think? should I backport this to 0.3?
<mvo> glatzor: let me check
<glatzor> mvo, would allow a cleaner syntax in the aptd backend
<mvo> glatzor: it seems to be not too bad
<seb128> hey
<and471> good morning
<vish> oops.. got disconnected ..
<vish>  ^ , did i miss a reply from brat-sche :)
<huats_> morning
<alf__> seb128: I saw that cairo-1.10 + cairo-perf was synced from debian. That is great, thanks!
<alf__> slomo: ^^
<slomo>   * debian/patches/server_side_gradients.patch:
<slomo>     - don't use server side gradients, most drivers don't handle those and are
<slomo>       really slow, should workaround performances issues for ati and nouveau
<slomo> hm
<slomo> thanks for telling me about that :P which drivers have problems with this? only ati (fglrx?) and nouveau?
<seb128> alf__, you're welcome
<seb128> slomo, seems everything but intel
<seb128> mvo, has progress bars rendering in update-manager way slower without it
<seb128> like it was taking 1.5 seconds rather than 0.1s
<slomo> that explains why i didn't see any problems, i only have intel gpus ;)
<RAOF> Didn't that also expose nvidia binary bugs, too?  All-white buttons and such.
<seb128> right
<mvo> slomo: 1.5 minutes!
<mvo> no kidding
<seb128> slomo, well upstream thinks it's an hack and that we should not do that but get drivers fixed rather
<seb128> that's why we don't recommend using the change :p
<seb128> ups
<seb128> hey mvo
<seb128> how are you?
<mvo> hey seb128!
<mvo> seb128: good, the usual business before final freeze, but looking good overall
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> what do you think about maverick so far?
<slomo> seb128: ok, another one of these stupid driver bugs :P
<slomo> seb128: i hope nobody wants me to apply that patch for debian...
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> you don't really care, cairo 1.10 is only in experimental
<seb128> when it reachs unstable you will have to deal with nouveau, nvidia, ati users
<slomo> yes but unless they're filing bugs again only a few weeks before the release i'll tell them to get their drivers fixed
<seb128> mvo, hear, get you driver fixed!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> bah maverick is the crap on docked config with external screen
<seb128> between g-s-d settings the config wrong and turning off the external screen when the lid is closed and xrandr --auto not doing the right thing either
<mvo> seb128: maverick is doing amazingly well for me for a "edgy" release (lts+1)
<asacX> MacSlow, hey ... can you tell jay to join some public channel, like this? :)
<asacX> MacSlow, or tell me if clutk test cases work for you guys at all
<MacSlow> asacX, I will mention it to him... but he's not up yet
<asacX> MacSlow, here if just build clutk make check we get crash in animation test
<asacX> MacSlow, will be back in a bit ... rebooting
<asacX> MacSlow, any idea if the clutk test cases are supposed to work ?
<asacX> some work, but lots crash ... so wonder if you run them on trunk  :-P
<MacSlow> asacX, on which GPU?
<asacX> MacSlow, nvidia ... both mesa and proprietary
<asacX> MacSlow, one backtrace i probed was in GLEW_init
<asacX> actually we run this in a maverick chroot on lucid
<MacSlow> asacX, don't the drivers of the host system and the chroot system get into each others way?
<MacSlow> asacX, which test if failing again?
<MacSlow> asacX, if "/Effect/Animation/Animation" does fail that's expected/known
<MacSlow> asacX, we don't use animated effects, because they would be to costly on very low-end hardware
<MacSlow> asacX, regarding releases of clutk and "make check" you've to wait for njpatel to return from holiday or ask kamstrup
<kamstrup> MacSlow, asacX: make check on clutk has been failing me for some time (on i945 gpu). njpatel is aware of this
<MacSlow> asacX, and atm we're fighting mem-leaks
<seb128> didrocks, hey there
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> didrocks, did you get the launchpad changes you need for your remaining key integration work items?
<seb128> didrocks, now seems about time to set those to deferred if not
<didrocks> seb128: no, I didn't, tried to ping this week jml again but he is on vacation, so will be for next cycle :/
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I was planning doing paperwork this evening. Will update all my WI
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> pedro_, ola
<pedro_> salut seb128
<seb128> pedro_, so retracers seem to stand :-)
<seb128> nice isn't it ;-)
<pedro_> yeah ;-)
<pedro_> btw i'm giving priority to the maverick crashes
<seb128> I guess lot of bugs in the backlog will be closed as outdated
<pedro_> will check the lucid and previous later
<seb128> pedro_, thanks!
<seb128> did you spot any frequent one?
<pedro_> not really
<seb128> ok, great
<pedro_> lot of dups of the bugs that area already fixed though
<seb128> I guess we already knew about the annoying ones
<pedro_> like the evince crash
<seb128> we just didn't get retracing for those
<pedro_> yeah
<seb128> right, we probably got quite a lot of those missing gsettings schemas crashers
<seb128> or rhythmbox crashing on closing
<didrocks> seb128: is thie rhythmbox crashing on closing recent?
<didrocks> (like from yesterday)
<seb128> didrocks, no, it was a libindicate bug and has been fixed this week
<seb128> but it was there for some weeks so probably collected duplicates
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I wondered as I saw it yesterday and then no more (but as I changed the call on closing, not sure it was related to my change)
<seb128> you probably got the new libindicate between
<slomo> seb128: gst-plugins-good0.10 0.10.25-2 is uploaded now
<seb128> slomo, thanks
<seb128> I will do the 2 syncs from yesterday and this merge in a few minutes
<slomo> ok :)
<didrocks> yeah, probably, thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks, how do you manage to use bzr merge-upstream?
<seb128> the thing is just buggy, I can't get it to work on anything
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, thanks to james_w's fix
<seb128> "bzr: ERROR: An inconsistent delta was supplied involving u'src/idorange.c', 'idorange.c-20100713002550-7fz0mbth3hf6nyrb-1'
<seb128> reason: Attempt to add item at path already occupied by id 'idorange.c-20100715152536-ams4xe5g0o2vg6bu-2'
<seb128> "
<didrocks> seb128: hum, not the same issue I had
<didrocks> seb128: I only had one issue in one branch, all the others were ok
<didrocks> it seems you have two ids for the same file
<didrocks> was it a file that was shipped in the tarball from the start? (seems it was added manually)
<seb128> didrocks, I've no clue
<seb128> it's lp:ubuntu/ido
<didrocks> seb128: I can't help you a lot, but first, bzr ls --show-ids <dir> can show the file ids in both branch
<seb128> bzr mu --version 0.1.12 http://edge.launchpad.net/ido/meerkat/0.1.12/+download/ido-0.1.12.tar.gz lp:ido
<didrocks> the upstream one is lp:ido?
<didrocks> ok, looking if I have the same issue
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, j/w if u know already that gwibber has a tray icon now mysteriously, also clicking on the account icons on the bottom causes gwibber to gray out for a little bit.
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, known
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, OK :)
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, well... the tray icon should only be if it isn't in the indicator already
<kenvandine> so if you are seeing that and you are using the messaging menu, that is probably a bug
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, yup i'm using the mm
<kenvandine> changing the account state with the toggle buttons is known, i'll fix that soon
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, are you running the maverick version of the ppa version?
<didrocks> seb128: ok, got the same issue and bzr ls --show-ids src/ confirmed that you have two different ids for the same object
<bcurtiswx> hmm
 * bcurtiswx looks
<seb128> didrocks, how do I tell them it's the same object?
<didrocks> seb128: I think there was a trick to change the id, let me look at my logs
<didrocks> (I just try to find why the ids are different)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, Installed: 2.31.92-0ubuntu1---Candidate: 2.31.92-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> seb128: ahah got it!
<kenvandine> humm
<didrocks> seb128: it was added to 0.1.9-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, are other apps using the messaging menu properly?
<didrocks> seb128: which was a direct import of the upstream tarball, no trunk branch
<didrocks> this added a file from the tarball which wasn't in the packaging branch
<seb128> didrocks, I didn't specify lp:ido by then
<didrocks> and so, generated a new id
<seb128> ?
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: it's not you, it's ken :)
<seb128> lol ok
<didrocks> seb128: the other file wasn't changed
<seb128> how do we fix that?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, so far empathy uses it fine (has the arrow), but gwibber does not have the arrow, and a tray icon
<didrocks> seb128: so, it doesn't try to compare the id I guess
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, killall gwibber-service
<kenvandine> and run it again
<kenvandine> does it show up?
<didrocks> let me looks at my logs, I'll try to find it
<bcurtiswx> OK, one sec
<seb128> didrocks, don't bother, I will wait for ted, I think he knows how to do that
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for figuring the issue
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, if there is no "interest" for the indicator, it will display the status icon
<kenvandine> but there should be "interest" if the messaging menu is present
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, now it works OK.
<kenvandine> ok... it got a signal that there was no interest and fell back to status icon
<bcurtiswx> i don't remember an apport popup saying gwibber-service died tho
<didrocks> seb128: I maybe have something, let me try
<kenvandine> no, it wasn't gwibber-service
<kenvandine> it was indicator-messages-service
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, ^^
<kenvandine> so that sent a signal that said it wasn't there anymore and it fell back
<bcurtiswx> that didn't die either... hum <shrugs>
<kenvandine> perhaps during an upgrade?
<bcurtiswx> could be, but i have restarted since tho.
<kenvandine> that package was just updated...
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, let me know if it happens again
<bcurtiswx> lemme restart and see if i can reproduce
<kenvandine> thx
<bcurtiswx> brb
<james_w> seb128: that bug will be fixed in maverick today
<james_w> it's fixed in bzr
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<seb128> james_w, thanks!
<didrocks> oh ok :)
<didrocks> james_w: so, we will be able to use both bzr mu <tarball> <trunk> and bzr mu <tarball> ?
<james_w> sorry for the inconvenience
<didrocks> james_w: without beeing scared of new files?
<james_w> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> that's good news :-)
<didrocks> thanks james_w
<james_w> didrocks: if you use a branch once, you should use one always
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, so far so good, must've been an upgrade thing.  I do notice a lot of black vertical lines when starting tho
<james_w> didrocks: but if it's just a random package that doesn't have upstream using bzr then bzr mu <tarball> works fine
<didrocks> james_w: ok, great!
<kenvandine> didrocks, latest unity update i lost most of the default launchers, was that intentional?
<kenvandine> all i have left are the places ones and the ones i created
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, I've changed ubuntu-netbook-default-settings to more sane default, but that makes people upgrading loosing some
<kenvandine> ok, that is fine
 * bcurtiswx tried the unity updates on his Radeon machine, its a bit better, but still quite buggy
<kenvandine> there was too many :)
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, which radeon ?
<didrocks> kenvandine: by default? I agree, hence the fact I remove some :)
 * kenvandine is hoping his r300 will start working
<kenvandine> didrocks, yeah... i am happier now :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, just making sure it was on purpose
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, im not quite sure which one exactly
 * bcurtiswx tries to remember how to find out
<didrocks> kenvandine: right, people who was just upgrading can have this small suprize, but new install are ok (or people who never changed the defaut) :)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, ATI RS780M/RS780MN
<kenvandine> ah... much newer than mine :)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, you know about the vertical black lines in the tray area that pop in and out?  I think all tray icons that go into mm do that
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> never seen that
<seb128> desrt, hey there
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, unity won't run on my ati laptop
<bcurtiswx> well it really doesn't run very well on mine, but at least things are less garbled from before
<kenvandine> hehe
<slomo_> seb128: btw, did you decide about gst-plugins-base already?
<seb128> slomo_, decide what?I will just sync what you uploaded to debian
<slomo_> oh good :) i thought you meant something else with the two syncs (gnonlin and gst0.10-python) and the merge (gst-plugins-good0.10)
<slomo_> fine then :)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, can you try this out.  quit gwibber completely.  Then load it and watch the left of the network tray icon.  I get a black vertical line that pops up for a second when gwibber loads
<bcurtiswx> noting that in my comp, the network icon is the left most icon in my tray
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, oh... i wouldn't see that... using ambiance
 * bcurtiswx is too :P its blacker than the gray panel :P
<kenvandine> actually i see the network icon move briefly
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, could you please file a bug about that and assign it to me?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> it must be loading the status icon while it waits for a response from the mm
<kenvandine> thx
<bcurtiswx> not sure which package to assign it to, i think all tray icons that the MM grabs do that
<seb128> slomo_, I forgot about gnonline thanks for the reminder
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - can you approve banshee-community-extensions currently in NEW? (sorry if someone has already asked you that)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, ^^x2
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, gwibber
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks :)
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, not sure if i can really fix it... i'll look after i finish some other stuff
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, Bug #634957
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 634957 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Messaging menu not grabbing gwibber tray icon quickly enough (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634957
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, it happens for empathy as well.  Should I change package to indicator-applet or add indicator-applet and also add all apps that do this?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, maybe
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^ thoughts?
<tedg> bcurtiswx, Is this at startup?
<tedg> bcurtiswx, I mean, I have both of those run at startup and it's not an issue on my machine.
<kenvandine> tedg, killall gwibber-service;gwibber-service
<bcurtiswx> tedg, anytime you load an app that the messaging menu has
<kenvandine> i see it, nm-applet moves over and back
<bcurtiswx> tedg, focus on the left hand side of your tray (for me its by the network icon)
<bcurtiswx> you'll see maybe a black line, or just have movement
<kenvandine> tedg, i think it is because i connect to the signal and wait for it
<kenvandine> in the mean time it loads the status icon
<kenvandine> and hides it when i get the signal
<kenvandine> actually... that won't do it
<kenvandine> killall gwibber gwibber-service
<kenvandine> and run gwibber
<tedg> kenvandine, That sounds like a gwibber bug ;)
<kenvandine> i agree it probably needs to be fixed in gwibber
<kenvandine> but bcurtiswx was pointing out he sees it in empathy too
<kenvandine> which i haven't noticed either
<bcurtiswx> tedg, happens with empathy too.
 * bcurtiswx breaks his machine for failing at being good
<tedg> I don't think there's anything we can do in libindicate -- as we dont' control the status icon there.
<tedg> Unless a signal on startup for "waited a reasonable amount of time" would be helpful.
<kenvandine> tedg, that is what i was thinking
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> so gwibber only tries to load the status icon if check_interest returns False
<tedg> Yeah, but at startup check_interest will likely always return false as it hasn't even processed all the dbus messages.
<tedg> You need to wait a little bit of time for people to notice and take interest.
<bcurtiswx> it happens on startup of any MM program (for me at least)
<bcurtiswx> doesn't have to be at startup
<bcurtiswx> of the machine
<kenvandine> i could probably rework that a little in gwibber to make it not rely on the call to check_interest
<kenvandine> basically assume if we created the indicator in the dispatch, assume we will have interest
<kenvandine> well, that is probably not a very good idea
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> so check_interest returns false, it loads the tray_icon then it gets the signal there is interest and hides the tray_icon
<kenvandine> ugly... but most reliable
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> tedg, any suggestions to make that better?
<bcurtiswx> well, it isn't a high priority bug in any instance, can be fixed for NN and ignored until then
<kenvandine> i would hate to block loading to find out if there is interest or not
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, indeed... i would like to clean stuff like that up
<kenvandine> but i have other bugs higher in my queue :)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, that was my point :)
<tedg> kenvandine, I think there has to be a timeout.  So we could run the "interest changed" signal 500ms after startup even if no one responds.
<tedg> kenvandine, And in that case change to "no interest" -- which I'm guessing you detect and show the icon.
<kenvandine> yes
<tedg> kenvandine, So then you don't show it at all at startup, just when you get the signal.
<kenvandine> tedg, that could smooth it out for sure
<bcurtiswx> so is this an issue with libindicate or gwibber or both?
<kenvandine> both
<tedg> bcurtiswx, Both.  libindicate would need to sent the signal, and gwibber would not need to create on startup.
<kenvandine> i could drop like 3 lines of code from gwibber... yippee
<bcurtiswx> ok tedg, would you like me to assign you to bug #634957?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 634957 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Messaging menu not grabbing gwibber tray icon quickly enough (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634957
<bcurtiswx> i can re-word the title a bit
<eikelmt> I need help with my wireless card which is acting up
<eikelmt> like right now, itis working perfekt, 5 min from now it might disconnect, if I try to reconnect it migt or migt not connect, most of the time not, then I have to reboot to connect again, reboot is only for MS people, logfiles telling me it is timing out
<eikelmt> so I would be a very happy camper if someone can put me into the right directions
<vish> !support | eikelmt
<ubot2> eikelmt: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<eikelmt> i have been both places but no respons,
<eikelmt> you are the first one
<tedg> bcurtiswx, Sure, make sure it has bug tasks for libindicate and gwibber though.  I dont' want kenvandine getting off the hook ;)
<vish> eikelmt: if no one knows the ans usually they dont reply.. try again a bit later, maybe someone who knows what the problem is might be online then :)
<bcurtiswx> tedg, ken's already on it.
<eikelmt> thanks vish, you are nice
<vish> np..
<bcurtiswx> can someone confirm that empathy does the same thing in the tray? i can add that to the bug
<bcurtiswx> just looking for some movement when it's loaded
<bcurtiswx> well, i get no movement but I get a black bar really quickly..
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, once you get to that for gwibber, i'll take a look at those changes see if I can fix empathy too
<bcurtiswx> tedg, OK, assigned. thx for your help :)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, thx as well :)
<kenvandine> tedg, did you get a desktop sharing request from me?
<tedg> kenvandine, No, I don't think so.
<kenvandine> ok... didn't look like it went thourhg
<kenvandine> through
<kenvandine> vino-server isn't crashing anymore though :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Heh, a step in the right direction?
<tedg> s/?/!/
<tedg> kenvandine, I'd request one back, but my right click is broken right now...
<kenvandine> i can't see why tedg is the only person in my buddy list that has a "Share my desktop" menu item
<kenvandine> tedg, well your vino is broken too :)
<kenvandine> i am fixing it now
 * tedg is to sezy for kenvandine's other contacts, too sexy indeed!
<tedg> sexy
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, if the request goes out you should get a notification saying so
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, i didn't
<kenvandine> but it didn't crash either
<kenvandine> debugging
<kenvandine> seb128, i fixed the crash :)
<kenvandine> but it isn't working :)
<seb128> do you still get the warnings?
<kenvandine> no
<seb128> ok
<seb128> try to revert the appindicator change
<seb128> and see if it works
 * kenvandine looks at telepathy logs
<seb128> it worked there
<kenvandine> seb128, do you know how empathy decides if a user is capable of receiving the desktop sharing request?
<seb128> cassidy, ^
<kenvandine> i have tried with my second IM account in a lucid and maverick VM
<kenvandine> but it is disabled, tedg is the only one that i can find to share with :)
<seb128> I can share with pedro
<seb128> I guess it's people who run empathy
<kenvandine> yeah... but a bunch of entries in my contact list that are empathy have that menu item disabled
<seb128> mvo_, what jabber client do you use?
<kenvandine> including my other test IM account
<kenvandine> etc
<kenvandine> my wife's and some others i know use empathy
 * tedg is still singing "I'm too sexy"
<kenvandine> all disabled menu items
<kenvandine> tedg is special :)
<seb128> weird
<seb128> kenvandine, do they have vino installed and activated?
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> could be that you need it activated?
<kenvandine> oh...
<kenvandine> activated?
<seb128> well I'm not sure
<seb128> random guess
<kenvandine> the other end is vinagre
<kenvandine> not vino
<seb128> right..
<seb128> I was just guessing
<seb128> Zdra, ^
<Zdra> kenvandine, seb128: vinaigre installs a .client file that tells MissionControl that we support "Share my desktop"
<seb128> mclasen, the new gdk-pixbuf depends on a git version of gobject-introspection, is that wanted?
<mclasen> goi 0.9.5 is being released as we speak
<seb128> mclasen, ok thanks
<kenvandine> Zdra, ok, my lucid VM has that client file... but i don't have the share my desktop menu for the jabber account i have logged in from that VM
<kenvandine> the client i am not seeing it in is on maverick
<kenvandine> since i see it for tedg, i would think i would get it from my test user
 * kenvandine is looking at logs
<Zdra> thinks could have changed in maverick, dunno
<Zdra> kenvandine, you probably need to ask cassidy, but he is on weekend already
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, what account are you testing? (gchat, AIM, MSN) ?
<mvo_> seb128: I use pdigin, why?
<seb128> mvo_, I can't share my desktop with you in empathy, the menu is not active, I was wondering if that's a bug or if you use another client
<bcurtiswx> what account type? seb128
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, gtalk
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, it works lucid to lucid
<kenvandine> with the same accounts
<desrt> seb128: hey
<seb128> desrt, hello
<seb128> desrt, unping, I was wondering something about dconf but figured it out
<desrt> k
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: ok, apparently, they fixed the soyuz issue (currently testing in pre-production), nothing will be done for existing non closed bug though
<seb128> kenvandine, so bug #522538
<seb128> what's the status of this one?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 522538 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "gwibber-service crashed with error in connect() (affects: 705) (dups: 179) (heat: 3042)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522538
<seb128> kenvandine, it's on the release agenda for our team for 3 weeks now
<kiwinote> didrocks: hi! are you aware of segfaults when using "inventory on ubuntu one"? eg bug 633121
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633121 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with SIGSEGV in free() (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633121
<seb128> I would like to get it sorted ;-)
<didrocks> kiwinote: hum, no, let me see
<kenvandine> seb128, indeed...
<didrocks> kiwinote: waow, a real stack… not a python exception…
<kenvandine> let me check with chad again...
<seb128> kenvandine, is that a desktopcouch issue or gwibber one?
<didrocks> kiwinote: let's see once retraced
<seb128> kenvandine, who is in charge of getting it solved?
<kenvandine> neither... but affects both
<kenvandine> it is actually python-httplib
<kenvandine> at least that is what chad says is causing it
<kenvandine> we worked around it as much as we can in desktopcouch
<kenvandine> but forcing a reconnect
<kenvandine> but it still happens sometimes
<kenvandine> i think he has desktopcouch changes to help handle it better that hasn't landed yet
<seb128> kenvandine, can we fix python-httplib?
<kenvandine> but i have no idea why...
<kenvandine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-httplib2/+bug/523327
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 523327 in python-httplib2 (Ubuntu) "python-httplib2 crashes with AttributeError in __init__() if connection refused (affects: 5) (heat: 47)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> seb128, chad was trying to fix that
<kenvandine> but wasn't getting anywhere last i checked with him
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - cool, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll talk to josh to have them escalate these
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> should that bug be on the u1 list rather than ours?
<kenvandine> seb128, however... it doesn't actually affect anything in the default install
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> it mostly affects lucid
<seb128> well people keep adding comment saying it affects gwibber in lucid
<kenvandine> yes, gwibber in lucid is affected
<kenvandine> because desktopcouch blows up
<seb128> ok, not an issue for maverick though?
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> it could still happen
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> but not as likely
<kenvandine> since gwibber isn't using it anymore
<seb128> I will lower the maverick task
<kenvandine> could affect oneconf :)
<ricotz> seb128, i saw the failure, gupnp depends on gssdp so the gir file of gssdp needs to be up2date first
<seb128> ricotz, so it just needs a retry later on?
<ricotz> seb128, yes
<seb128> ok thanks
<vish> seb128: hi , not sure what to do about Bug #410636  ?  i'v tried poking upstream but they just dont seem to want to review tseliot's patch :( but tseliot has a working patch+ppa and it works good.. been using it for more than a month.. can we patch this in ubuntu alone?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 410636 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Right-click should not pre-light first option, too easy to accidentally select the first Context-menu option. (affects: 6) (dups: 3) (heat: 36)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410636
<seb128> vish, try asking mclasen?
<seb128> if he can get the change reviewed
<vish> ok.. mclasen ^ could you have a look at : https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=591258  ?
<ubot2> Gnome bug 591258 in gtk "Easy to accidentally select first option in popup menus" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<vish> mclasen: it has quite a few number of dups in lp too.. and the patch works quite well without problems..
<mclasen> vish: I think the patch as is will only achieve the desired effect if xthickness < DEFAULT_POPUP_DISPLACEMENT ?
<vish> mclasen: dont think so.. afaik it just adds displacement of 2px irrespective of the xthickness .. tseliot might know more though
<mclasen> vish: also, the patch will do nothing for menus that have a position_func
<mclasen> anyway, I'll comment
<vish> mclasen: ok , thanks.. :)
<seb128> bah, I just hate git
<seb128> how do I checkout gnome-settings-daemon gnome-2-32
<didrocks> seb128: git clone git://git.gnome.org/gnome-settings-daemon && git checkout gnome-2-32
<didrocks> (I think)
<seb128> yeah, I managed to do it now, thanks
<seb128> brb gsd testing
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, is anybody depending on gir?
<seb128> gwibber, u1, dx?
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> i don't think anything in the default install
<kenvandine> but i am not certain
<kenvandine> gwibber isn't
<kenvandine> i toyed with moving to webkit with gir, but decided not to take the leap
<kklimonda> kenvandine: is gwibber still using couchdb for message store?
<kenvandine> kklimonda, nope
<kklimonda> kenvandine: why is that? performance issues with couchdb or something on gwibber's side?
<kenvandine> performance and reliability
<kenvandine> couchdb was slow to startup
<kenvandine> and there were quite a few reliability issues
<kenvandine> performance was a big issues for some people
<kklimonda> kenvandine: so what will happen to the OneConf and syncing of empathy logs etc.?is it still on the radar?
<kenvandine> that should all be fine
<kenvandine> decent uses for desktopcouch
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, can you check next week ie on monday?
<kenvandine> but depending on access to the db for a user application like gwibber was painful
<seb128> or today?
<seb128> at least with u1 guys
<kenvandine> i can ask them now
<seb128> we will probably have to take the gir abi break
<seb128> since GNOME 2.32 depends on the new version
<kenvandine> oh, that will break everything that uses gir, right?
<kenvandine> until they get rebuilt?
<seb128> it's late for such changes but we have no better option
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I will try to rebuild things on the way
<seb128> I'm rather concerned about breaking clients
<seb128> or potential breakages
<seb128> rebuilding rdepends should be ok
<seb128> we will update GNOME to 2.31.92 on monday anyway
<kenvandine> i am asking if u1 knows of anything, but i am pretty certain they don't actually depend on it
<kklimonda> kenvandine: define "decent" - log store for telepathy would either have to store each message as a separate document (we are talking tens of thousands of them for more active users ) or do a lot of document updates :)
<kenvandine> kklimonda, but that doesn
<kenvandine> 't block the UI
<kklimonda> kenvandine: indeed, at least as long as the user don't browse chat history or, god forbid, try to search for something :)
<kenvandine> and the number of documents doesn't seem to really cause a big performance hit
<kenvandine> it is faster than you would expect
<kenvandine> assuming you define a view
<kenvandine> it stores a btree cache for views
<kenvandine> and refreshes that as records change
<kklimonda> kenvandine: even if views are only seldom used?
<kenvandine> not when the client needs them
<kklimonda> kenvandine: yeah, I know the theory but you have practice :)
<kenvandine> :)
<kklimonda> kenvandine: that's why I'm talking with you about it - I actually took a first look at implementing it
<kenvandine> so the view doesn't get updated when you try to execute it
<kenvandine> couch keeps it updated as records changed
<kenvandine> so it is always fast
<kklimonda> kenvandine: hmm.. that would be great
<kenvandine> which is pretty nice
<kenvandine> doing things like live searches wouldn't be great
<kenvandine> mostly because of the size of the data
<kenvandine> like search as you type
<kenvandine> because it would have to look at the entire document and return the entire document over and over again
<kklimonda> yeah, fortunately empathy doesn't do live searches
<kklimonda> and it should be done using tracker anyway..
 * kklimonda wonders what is tracker's status currently..
<kenvandine> seb128, ok u1 has two things... libubuntuone and libsyncdaemon (in u1-client)
<kenvandine> bot require gir
<kenvandine> both
<kenvandine> so we'll need to test those
<seb128> ok
<seb128> who should we talk to? rodrigo_?
<kenvandine> or dobey
<kenvandine> rodrigo_ is out today
<kenvandine> i let dobey know we'll want to test those
<seb128> well I will not start any transition today
<seb128> that will be for monday
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> transition on Friday? /quit :-)
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> dobey, ^^
<kenvandine> didrocks, hehe... then go far away from the keyboard all weekend
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: exactly, something like /quit I don't want to see that ;)
<dobey> kenvandine: ok
<dobey> i hope it doesn't break
<nessita> hello all! quick question: ubuntu-sso-client package depends on dpkg >= 1.15.7.2, should I add that restriction to the debian/control file? or we can safely assume that in maverick dpkg will be good/new enough?
<kklimonda> nessita: I'd add it - it doesn't cost you anything and may help if someone decides to backport it
<nessita> kklimonda: right, I'll add it in my next release. Thanks!
<mvo_> hey glatzor
<devildante> hi all :)
<hakermania> Hello guys, can anyone tell me what is the name of the remove-script in a deb package and where do I place it ?(I hope the name to be postrm and place it in the DEBIAN folder)
<devildante_> mpt, still here? I thought you were gone :p
<mpt> Hi devildante
<devildante> hi mpt :)
<mpt> I'm at home
<devildante> sorry I wasn't here before, was busy with family stuff
<devildante> ah
<mpt> What are you up to?
<devildante> mpt, what do you mean? (real life or coding? :p)
<mpt> coding
<devildante> mpt, fixing bugs, of course! :)
<mpt> excellent
<fagan> Oh and mpt I did up that wiki page good now
<fagan> its still rough but still its a start
<fagan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GamesIntegration
<fagan> Oh and fyi I really really suck at wire frames :P
<mpt> fagan, you also have no use cases yet
<fagan> I do
<fagan> for users really not for developers but i thought that was kinda unknown
<mpt> oh, duh
<mpt> I totally missed that section, sorry
<fagan> :D
<fagan> np
<fagan> I put a link to steam at the bottom to see how they do it
<mpt> It would also be useful to list what's good and bad about Steam, Battle.net, and iTunes GameCenter
<fagan> Oh yeah good idea
<fagan> ill have to research gamecenter I dont have a clue about that
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-11
 * bcurtiswx ate too much pizza
<fagan> bcurtiswx: I want pizza now :(
<fagan> no where open though
<fagan> so its just taunting me
<bcurtiswx> haha, lots open here still
<fagan> its 3 am here
<bcurtiswx> gmt+1, ick
<bcurtiswx> go to bed
<fagan> I am in bed
<fagan> cant sleep
<fagan> :/
<bcurtiswx> ahh, have someone hit you in the head with a frying pan?
<fagan> eh id prefer to have some pizza
<fagan> :)
<fagan> and some booze
 * bcurtiswx wonders how pizza in europe is
<fagan> bcurtiswx: america ?
<bcurtiswx> depends on where u get it.. i hate chain places
<bcurtiswx> i like local places
<bcurtiswx> more genuine
<fagan> well europeans invented pizza
 * bcurtiswx knows, hency why i wonder
<fagan> so go to italy and get real pizza
<bcurtiswx> i have a passport, just need an excuse to use it.. lol
<fagan> well dont you need a visa?
<bcurtiswx> same thing :P
<fagan> interesting
<fagan> well I need a visa waver to get to america
<fagan> but thats easy to get
<bcurtiswx> its a passport here, looks like a checkbook
<fagan> well we have passports too :P
<fagan> and they look really similar
 * bcurtiswx thought they were the same
<fagan> except the Irish one is a weird brown colour
<fagan> We should have a green one
<bcurtiswx> fagan what country are you in exactly?
<fagan> Ireland
<bcurtiswx> ah, very nice
 * bcurtiswx wants to visit there sometime
<bcurtiswx> maybe my honeymoon
<fagan> well its nice but dont go to dublin :D
<bcurtiswx> lol, ok
<fagan> its a rip off and the people arent as nice as the rest of the country
<bcurtiswx> i'll take your word on that
 * fagan still has love for dublin but its not as good as everywere else
<aleth> Hi, how do I change the gnome desktop theme from the command line? Is there something like "gnome-appearance-properties <theme-folder>"?
<mpt> vish, yo
<mpt> vish, you know everything there is to know about icon sets. Is there supposed to be an icon somewhere for "Developer Tools" > "OCaml"?
<vish> mpt: hey, yeah.. it was included in the last update.. it uses their logo > http://caml.inria.fr/ocaml/index.en.html
<vish> mpt: is it not showing up in SC?
<mpt> vish, how recent was that update? I just installed updates half an hour ago and it's now showing in USC
<vish> :)
<mpt> bug 635732
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 635732 in software-center (Ubuntu) ""OCaml" subsection in "Developer Tools" is missing an icon (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635732
<vish> mpt: yeah, i tried the same too , but somehow SC does not pick them up..
<vish> mpt: i had given mvo the icon names , but just adding the icon names in /data/software-center.menu.in does not seem to do it.. this worked last cycle , not sure where is changed this cycle..
<fagan> Oh did you see my bug report about the FPS subsection for the software center mpt I made it about a week back
<vish> mpt: ah wait!
<vish> mpt: found the bug! mvo has named that -caml :)
<mpt> fagan, no, I haven't sorry
<fagan> Ill go grab a link
<vish> instead of -ocaml
<mpt> vish, it's a one-line fix?
<vish> yup
<mpt> sweet
 * vish just checked the commit, 
<fagan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/626414
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 626414 in software-center (Ubuntu) "FPS sub genre in games (affects: 1) (heat: 583)" [Undecided,New]
<fagan> The short story is that I dont think FPS games should be in arcade because they are a lot cooler than all the games in arcade
<fagan> But I suppose its a little late now
<mpt> fagan, it's a bit more complicated than that, too: there's probably no technical way of distinguishing FPS Arcade games from non-FPS ones right now. See <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#Genre>, and my last two comments in bug 475773.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 475773 in software-center (Ubuntu) ""Get Software" category lists are too long (affects: 2) (heat: 22)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/475773
<mpt> vish, thanks for that. :-) Now, is there a Lisp icon too?
<vish> mpt: thats the lisp icon.. ;p
<vish> mpt: i couldnt think of anything better.. ;p  feel free to suggest anything better for natty :)
<mpt> vish, it's not any of the icons mentioned on http://xahlee.org/UnixResource_dir/writ/logo_lisp.html
<mpt> any of the logos, I mean
<fagan> ah ok mpt
<vish> mpt: doh! i kept asking here , that i had no clue for that icon .. i blame you for not noticing my random rant here ! ;p
<vish> mpt: i did notice the lizard thingy , but that is for lisp common or something.. , while lisp seemed for everything else..
<mpt> vish, http://xahlee.org/emacs/lisp_logo.html would be nice if the licensing could be sorted out
<vish> mpt: cool! not sure if we'd get an update for that icon alone... can you convince someone to update humanity for that icon?  i can get that done in 48px though..
<mpt> vish, dude, licensing
<vish> boo licenses ;p
<mpt> First we'd need to mail Xah Lee and say something like, "Here's what Ubuntu Software Center's 'Developer Tools' section looks lke without a proper logo for Lisp. Would you be ok with relicensing yours so that we can use it?"
<mpt> I'm not supposing that would get done in time for 10.10. :-)
<vish> hmm.. or.. we dont have to do something exactly the same, and avoid license?
<mpt> Copyright for graphical things doesn't work that way
 * vish not sure about any licenses.. :)
<vish> heh! i was trying to find a link to something reasonable from > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LISP
<vish> but never found that page :(
<mpt> IANAL, but our Lisp icon would need to be about as different from any existing logo as our Java icon is from the official Java logo
<vish> yea..
<vish> hehe , we could have a stuttering tongue ;p
<mpt> Or some nice brackets: "((()))"
<vish> mpt: brackets? why? not sure i understand how that fits..
<mpt> vish, Lisp is (in)famous for its heavy use of brackets
<vish> oh..
<mpt> http://www.j-paine.org/dobbs/whats_with.html
<vish> mpt: btw, what gtk theme are you using?  the green scrollbars seem unfamiliar
<devildante> mpt is here in weekend? Impossible :p
<devildante> btw, hi all :)
<mpt> vish, Elementary, with colors changed in Appearance
<mpt> Hi devildante :-)
<vish> ah..
<vish> devildante: mpt is a workaholic.. ;)
<devildante> hi, mpt, vish :)
<devildante> vish: :p he's still a great guy :)
<vish> meh..
<vish>  ;p
<mpt> devildante, do you know who did the History code?
<devildante> mpt, no :(
<devildante> mpt, I'll search in bzr log
<mpt> oh, it doesn't matter that much, it's just quite buggy
<devildante> mpt, care to report bugs? (or give me the bug numbers)
<mpt> oh, I hadn't noticed you were already working on bug 635198
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 635198 in software-center (Ubuntu) "History shows dates out of order (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635198
<mpt> there's bug 635193
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 635193 in software-center (Ubuntu) "History doesn't show anything I installed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635193
<mpt> And it's not collating applications together
<mpt> e.g. I installed Freeciv with a capital F, and that shows up as four separate entries: "freeciv-client-gtk installed" "ggzcore-bin installed" "freeciv-data installed" "freeciv-server installed"
<mpt> I guess a lot of it is just stuff I didn't have time to specify, and I'm just whining :-)
<devildante> mpt, since the long-term goal is to replace synaptic, I think this is the good behavior
<devildante> mpt, unless you want the application name shown, but that would break UI freeze
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> I guess for Natty we should have a "Show technical items" toggle like we do elsewhere
<devildante> mpt, yes, that would be cool!
<vish> mpt: WIP > http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/applications-lisp.png  ?
<devildante> vish, what's that?
<vish> :(
<vish> devildante: http://www.j-paine.org/dobbs/whats_with.html
<vish> devildante: an icon for lisp..
<devildante> ah, okay, thx :)
<mpt> devildante, clearly, it's a pram <http://www.spiderpic.com/stock-photos/dreamstime/4032502-pram-for-baby-girl> as seen through a rainbow
 * mpt hides
<devildante> ...
<devildante> mpt, can you see last comment on bug 635138 ? What's your opinion?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 635138 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Apt cache repair "In Progress" text is "Repairing broken deps" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635138
<mpt> vish, what do the colors represent?
<vish> mpt: just different lines of code.. instead of a monotonous single color for the background..
<mpt> ah
<mpt> devildante, +1 to glatzor's suggestion. I've commented.
<devildante> mpt, great
<mpt> vish, programming editors often color nested brackets to clarify which "(" matches which ")". You could get color that way.
<devildante> mpt, will changes in trunk affect Maverick, or do we have to backport to the 3.0 branch?
<vish> mpt: yeah.. thats why i went for the background colors..
 * vish tries colors for the brackets alone
<mpt> devildante, I asked mvo about that a few days ago (Monday, I think), and he said he was planning to merge trunk into the 3.0 branch, and that trunk was therefore "frozen" to anything that wasn't suitable for 3.0. That might have changed since, but even if it has, I don't expect he'll be taking much time to review non-3.0 stuff before the Final Freeze.
<devildante> mpt, thanks :)
<mpt> devildante, also, you probably know this already, but keep in mind that the more bugs you fix in a single branch (e.g. your "fixing-random-bugs"), the more likely it is that there will be a problem with one of the fixes, so the less likely it is that the branch will be merged for 3.0 at all.
<devildante> mpt, okay, thanks for the info :)
<vish> mpt: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/applications-lisp1.png ?
<mpt> vish, much better
<vish> cool.. will finish it.. :)
<_doug> yo ..
<devildante>  /join #ubuntu-tour
<devildante> whoops, sorry for disturb :p
<mpt> hi glatzor
<fagan> oh mpt I added all the competing services to that wiki
<fagan> I think its almost complete now
<fagan> ish
<bcurtiswx> ah ha, i know what the messaging menu is missing the option of.
<bcurtiswx> the option to ignore an IM (or "x" it out)
<bcurtiswx> since its too late for MM, NN will hopefully get that
<vish> bcurtiswx: file a bug! ;)
<bcurtiswx> :(
<bcurtiswx> j/k :P i was already on it, but like always I find a billion distractions along the way
<mpt> thanks fagan
<fagan> I prob should make better wire frames
<fagan> but hey im not an artist :P
 * mpt finds a one-line fix for bug 538991
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 538991 in gephi/0.7 (and 1 other project) "Mutual edges not imported when undirected (affects: 1) (heat: 1)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538991
<mpt> or I should say, 538911
<mpt> bug 538911
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 538911 in software-center (Ubuntu) ""Developer Tools" > "Debugging" has no items (affects: 3) (heat: 34)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538911
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-12
<Guest27456> hi guys
<Guest27456> i have a problem with gnome print, it doesn't show the ink levels of my printer(brother mfc-5460cn)
<Guest27456> anyone?
<mpt> hi tremolux
<tremolux> heya mpt
<tremolux> I'm taking a look at this weekend's developments  ;)
<mpt> such as bug 636004? :-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636004 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Incorrect title and summary for non-application packages (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636004
<mpt> kiwinote said that was a side-effect of one of your fixes, but I don't see how
<tremolux> yeah, I don't that he's right about that, but I don't want to say for sure until I know for sure
<tremolux> mpt: the fix that I made didn't change his code that does the swap of title and summary
<mpt> What's weird is that those packages show the correct title and summary in search listings, but then the wrong title and summary on software item screens
<tremolux> mpt: indeed
<mpt> so I haven't looked, but it feels like we still have too many duelling routines for "this is what the title is"
<tremolux> mpt: right, it should be in one place
<tremolux> mpt: that would be the fix
<mpt> mvo and I have briefly talked about making that one place a separate library in Natty, so that software updates (and even Apt Daemon) can use it too
<tremolux> mpt: that sounds great, the more we could share the better certainly
<tremolux> mpt: the key is to make it obvious for all dev/contributors that this is the "go to" place for that data
<mpt> yeah
<tremolux> mpt: so I'm going to go out for lunch with my family but I'll be back on later and will try to take care of that title/summary fix and some other things
<tremolux> mpt: thanks very much for all of your work testing and reporting problems, making clarifications, etc.
<tremolux> mpt:  it has and will make a great difference
<tremolux> mpt: ttyl  \o
<kmckinney1> Hi everyone!! I am new to the team and would like to introduce myself.. My name is Kevin McKinney and I am a masters student at Carnegie Mellon University
<kmckinney1> I am a C / C++ programmer (not an expert) and I am looking to help in any way.
<kmckinney1> I am interested in the gnome-device-manager package
<kmckinney1> is anyone working on this package??  Please let me know how I can help enhance this software.
<c_korn> kmckinney1: if you want to work on the upstream package you may want to contact the upstream author: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/g/gnome-device-manager/gnome-device-manager_0.2-3/gnome-device-manager.copyright
<milanbv> kmckinney1: you'll find David on #gnome-hackers as davidz
<milanbv> but I'm sure he's not working on gnome-device-manager at the moment
<milanbv> if you want somebody to help you in your work, it's not the best package
<kmckinney1> okay, thanks milanbv
<kmckinney1> c_korn, thanks I will contact the upstream author
<c_korn> yw
<chrisccoulson> i don't think nobody is working on gnome-device-manager. Unfortunately, it depends on HAL (which is deprecated now)
<chrisccoulson> so, unless you're going to port it from HAL to udev, anything else you do to it will be wasted, as nobody will use it
<kmckinney1> yeah, I read that it needs to be ported to udev.. Do you have any How to documents you can share with me?
<kmckinney1> chrisccoulson, porting from HAL to udev seems like a major task, any information you can provide me would be great
<milanbv> kmckinney1: see for example http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/gudev/
<kmckinney1> thanks milanbv!!
<milanbv> good luck!
<kmckinney1> thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-09-05
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Hey pitti. How was your weekend?
<pitti> hey TheMuso; pretty nice, we went to Dresden again to visit family and friends
<pitti> how was your's?
<TheMuso> pitti: Very nice thanks. We got our first real taste of spring.
<TheMuso> And are still getting it today.
<RAOF> Aaaah, and here comes the rain!
<RAOF> Aaand there it goes.  Hello, spring!
<TheMuso> heh
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti. Headaches all the week-end (migraines) :/ but fortunatly, it's over now. You?
<pitti> didrocks: uh, that sounds bad
<pitti> didrocks: we were in Dresden again, visiting family and friends; was really nice
<pitti> just a lot of train
<didrocks> nice :)
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF & robert_ancell I'm guessing the lag I mentioned on my unity-greeter screen is X, but can't nail it down. After about 6-10 seconds of sitting on the screen, the mouse lag goes away and I can move it around nearly flawlessly.
<jasoncwarner_> hey didrocks , morning!
<didrocks> hey jasoncwarner_ :)
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: question for you. I find that sometimes the dash and alt-tab have severe stacking issues. They seem to be behind all the windows. I cannot for the life to me find a pattern to it...
<jasoncwarner_> have you noticed this as well?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: indeed, that's part of the "wrong stacking of compiz" that smspillaz is working for the last 4 weeks
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: ah...any headway?
<jasoncwarner_> ;)
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: still not ready from what smspillaz told me
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: right now, the only way is to have an empty workspace to get them :)
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: or logout/login (even restarting compiz doesn't fix it)
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: ok...doing that now :) thanks
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: yw (it's one of the 3 things to ensure we have a fix before oneiric is released for compiz)
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: Is your system heavily loaded during those 6-10 seconds?
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: I don't know, exactly. You can take a look at my bootchart I sent to get an idea (shoudl be the same etc). I would suspect normal boot process, but I don't know
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.  You had X magically consuming significant CPU in bursts.  That's right.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: yeah, no idea why...
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: any clues or thoughts?
<RAOF> *Generally* when X consumes significant resources it's because a client is making lots of requests; there's no obvious client in your bootchart, though.
<Sweetshark> Morning all!
<RAOF> Sweetshark: Goooooooooood morning!
<pitti> hey Sweetshark, wie gehts?
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, can you add images to google docs?  It's not working for me
<Sweetshark> pitti: good, I had an exciting belated late-night flight trough the thunderstorm and lightning that once was hurricane irene ...
<RAOF> Mmmm, fun!
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: yeah, you should be able to.
<robert_ancell> brb
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, i get the launcher and dash appearing behind windows quite a lot too
<chrisccoulson> it makes unity unusable :(
<chrisccoulson> i had to switch to unity-2d weeks ago because of that :/
<rodrigo__> morning
<pitti> hey rodrigo__
<pitti> rodrigo__: FYI, I'm currently working on the gtk+3.0 update
<rodrigo__> hi pitti
<rodrigo__> hmm, apport thinks g-s-d is crashing all the time, but it's not
<robert_ancell> RAOF, the GRUB screen on normal boot is just a purple screen right?
<pitti> robert_ancell: are you sure? it's auto-respawning
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: quite fine, thanks! how about you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, pretty good thanks
<didrocks> hey robert_ancell, chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Yes
 * RAOF → pliates.
<rodrigo__> hi didrocks, robert_ancell, chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi rodrigo__
<rodrigo__> so yeah, apport has become crazy here
<rodrigo__> it reports crashes that are not ???
<pitti> rodrigo__: may it be that it's just update-notifier which got crazy, and alerts about them all over again?
<pitti> rodrigo__: also, can you please check /var/log/apport.log, whether it actually got crashes/
<pitti> ?
<rodrigo__> hmm, not sure, it reports g-s-d crashing, but I have gdb attached to it, and it's not crashing at all
<rodrigo__> so what does update-manager have to do?
<pitti> update-notifier; it's what calls apport-gtk when a new .crash file appears
<rodrigo__> ah, ok
<rodrigo__> yeah, that might be then
<pitti> but "gone crazy" is a little too unspecific; this needs to be pinpointed more exactly
<rodrigo__> I'll reboot as soon as the update is done
<pitti> it is *only* the kernel which invokes apport .crash generation
<pitti> which is only triggered if a process really exits with e. g. SIGSEGV
<xclaesse> are -dev supposed to depend on their gir1.2- ?
<pitti> I've never seen crash reports being written without an actual crash
<pitti> xclaesse: yes
<rodrigo__> pitti, ok, looking
<xclaesse> pitti, ok libaccountsservice-dev needs fixing then :)
<pitti> rodrigo__: what happens often is that something else crashes in the system, and then update-notifier re-shows all the previous ones again, if the crashed one did not belong to the user
<rodrigo__> pitti, where are the .crash files written to?
<pitti> rodrigo__: /var/crash/
<rodrigo__> ok
<pitti> rodrigo__: you can just delete them all, and then see when the next one happens
<rodrigo__> ok
<rodrigo__> ok, removed all files there, no more notifications for now
<rodrigo__> let's see when the next one shows up
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you probably didn't see my ping on Friday, but I had a question about the rendering glitches in thunderbird (some part, like the status bar are just transparent)
<Laney> pitti: I guess you didn't mean to run update-maintainer on calibre in Debian.
<pitti> Laney: erk, no
<Laney> heh
<Laney> thanks for those packages though, very handy
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, no, i've not seen that before. does it happen in firefox too?
<didrocks> I don't use firefox, let me try :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: no issue on firefox
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: do you want a screenshot?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yes please
<didrocks> one sec :)
<chrisccoulson> hi andreasn :)
<chrisccoulson> i was just writing you an e-mail
<andreasn> hi chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> hi. you've been on vacation haven't you?
<andreasn> yes, for two weeks
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hum, weird, I just notice I don't have the theme in this "compose" window, maybe it's because I installed a local one?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: can be related as I installed an alpha version of andreasn's theme
<didrocks> (hey andreasn ;))
<andreasn> just got back
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yes, most likely
<chrisccoulson> andreasn, excellent. i hope you're feeling nice and refreshed :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: what's the package name of the system one?
<didrocks> let me try to remove the local import one
<andreasn> chrisccoulson, oh yes, very much so
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, there isn't. it's the default theme now
<chrisccoulson> andreasn, that's good then
<didrocks> ok, how to remove the locally installed one?
<chrisccoulson> andreasn, we're shipping your theme in ubuntu now. everyone really likes it :)
<andreasn> chrisccoulson, haven't started reading e-mail yet
<didrocks> removed it, restarting…
<andreasn> chrisccoulson, cool, great to hear!
<chrisccoulson> we're actually shipping it as the default theme rather than an extension, for technical reasons, which means we're shipping some quite large distro patches
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: indeed, no issue anymore, sorry for the noise, didn't think about the theme before pinging you :)
<lool> didrocks: Hey!
<didrocks> hey lool :)
<didrocks> lool: back from holidays?
<chrisccoulson> andreasn, i noticed the patches on bugzilla were slightly outdated compared to your theme extension, so i ended up converting your extension in to an updated set of patches
<lool> didrocks: Yup
<lool> was awesome
<didrocks> nice to hear :-)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if you've done that already, but if not, you might want to grab the patches from our package
<lool> didrocks: I have a compiz corruption with xterm again (I'm getting used to them  :-)  seems like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/841103  what's the best way to a) fix it b) avoid this from happening again?  I imagine I could try something like bisecting some compiz bzr branch?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 841103 in compiz "Text has artifacts when typing something in terminal" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lool> or git rather
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, oh, that's good :)
<dupondje> somebody else noticed gnome-shell crashes since last updates ?
<didrocks> lool: bisecting will be hard because of some ABI break on the way
<didrocks> lool: and that actually means rebuilding 8 rdepends, not sure you are eager to try that :)
<didrocks> lool: there is a "damage" plugin in -extra IIRC, smspillaz ? ^
<smspillaz> didrocks: lool: showrepaint
<lool> I'm afraid I'll have to ask for details on how to use that
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, more firefox and thunderbird uploads today. i hope my connection works a bit faster today
<smspillaz> lool: you can get it from lp
<smspillaz> lool: sudo apt-get compiz-dev
<smspillaz> bzr branch lp:compiz-showrepaint-plugin
<smspillaz> cd compiz-showrepaint-plugin
<smspillaz> mkdir build
<smspillaz> cd build
<smspillaz> ccmake ..
<smspillaz> make && make install
<smspillaz> *err, cmake
<smspillaz> and then you enable it in ccsm and toggle it with alt-super-r iirc
<smspillaz> that will show you which screen regions are being redrawn
<smspillaz> it could be a server-side borders problem though
<lool> didrocks: Can't find it searching for repaint after installing -extra, but I see a /usr/share/compiz/firepaint.xml in the package
<lool> Which is to "Paint fire on the screen"
<lool> There is a Force full screen redraws on repaint option though
<lool> but that didn't help
<lool> smspillaz: ok, will try building now; is there a way I can use the plugin without root?  I want to be confident that I completely wipe it away after debugging
<smspillaz> lool: you don't need to be root
<smspillaz> lool: all the sudo there was for was to install compiz-dev :)
<lool> Great, thanks
<lool> smspillaz: Would you confirm what I have to do to remove it from ~/.dirs after use?
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, is apport catching Xorg crashes, or is that known to be broken?
<didrocks> lool: you're right, it's not on the install target of the meta compiz-plugins project anymore
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, actually, forget that ;)
<didrocks> lool: after use, you will need to remove it from ~/.compiz-1/
<smspillaz> lool: rm -rf ~/.compiz-1
<dbarth> dpm: ping? we have a few issues identified as part of the cjk effort that reveal to be translation issues: https://bugs.launchpad.net/zeitgeist/+bug/827420
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 827420 in unity "Unity dash file search returns relevant files and folders but not all as I expect. " [Medium,Invalid]
<dbarth> dpm: how can we track and hopefully resolve that?
<lool> gosh there are tons of session files in ~/.compiz-1
<dpm> morning dbarth, looking...
<dbarth> morning ;)
<lool> brb
<dpm> dbarth, in these cases, the best thing to do is to add a bug task for the 'ubuntu-translations' project, and from there we assign it to the relevant translation team. I've just done that for this one
<dbarth> dpm: ah ok, thanks
<dbarth> dpm: i think there is another one so i'll do the same for this one as well
<dpm> dbarth, cool, thanks :)
<andreasn> chrisccoulson, ah, ok. Where are those patches located?
<chrisccoulson> andreasn, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-trunk.head/files/head:/debian/patches/
<chrisccoulson> it's the "theme-refresh-*" patches
<andreasn> chrisccoulson, thanks, I'll check them out!
<dupondje> gnome-shell seems to crash every startup here. Any idea's how I can make a apport bugreport of it ?
<ronoc> rodrigo__, major pulse bug ?
<dupondje> apport doesn't popup :(
<ronoc> rodrigo__, good morning btw :)
<ronoc> rodrigo__, module-detect-jackdbus in default.pa is loaded twice
<ronoc> this causes pulse to freak out and exti
<ronoc> exit
 * Laney hopes indicators get ported to gnome-panel 3
 * dupondje hops gnome-shell can be fixed :)
<dupondje> seems like it crashes on gnome-shell-calendar-server
 * didrocks don't like when killing a process bring the terminal down with it…
<rodrigo__> ronoc, what pulse bug?
 * ronoc finds the bug no
<rodrigo__> ronoc, yes, seems it's loaded twice indeed
<rodrigo__> ronoc, is that upstream, or a patch of ours?
 * rodrigo__ looks at the source
<ronoc> rodrigo__, don't know, the problem is in the default.pa
<rodrigo__> ronoc, we add it once in 0012-JACK-Load-module-jackdbus-detect-in-default.pa.patch
<rodrigo__> not sure where the 2nd one comes from
<ronoc> hmm maybe I hacked my default.pa :/
<rodrigo__> ronoc, no, I also have it, and didn't hack it
<rodrigo__> not that I remember, at least :)
<ronoc> ok cool
<rodrigo__> ronoc, ah, in the package branch, src/daemon/default.pa.in already has it, so the patch is redundant
<ronoc> yeah, could we get a fix out immediately ?
<ronoc> otherwise the bug management will be such a drag for such a silly issue
<ronoc> and i'm sure we all have other things that need doing  :)
<rodrigo__> yes, I'll disable the patch
<ronoc> rodrigo__, thanks a mill
<lool> so actually make installing the plugin doesn't just install into ~/.compiz-1, but also ~/.gconf/schemas/compiz-showrepaint.schemas ~/.config/compiz-1/gsettings/schemas/org.freedesktop.compiz.showrepaint.gschema.xml and updates common schemas
<diwic> rodrigo__, what patch?
<diwic> rodrigo__, the work is already done and committed to lp:~ubuntu-audio-dev/pulseaudio/ubuntu.oneiric
<rodrigo__> diwic, debian/patches/0012-JACK-Load-module-jackdbus-detect-in-default.pa.patch
<diwic> All I need is someone to upload
<rodrigo__> diwic, ah ok
<rodrigo__> diwic, I'll upload it then
<diwic> rodrigo__, thanks :-)
<ronoc> rodrigo__, diwic, sweet
<rodrigo__> diwic, hmm, you don't have permissions?
<ronoc> diwic, I don't have upload rights
<diwic> rodrigo__, no, but given today's issue maybe I should apply for them
<rodrigo__> I think I have, let's see
<lool> didrocks, smspillaz: So I've installed and enabled the plugin; alt-super-r doesn't seem to trigger anything, I see the same corruption as before, all in white
<rodrigo__> diwic, no, I don't have neither
<rodrigo__> so maybe pitti can do the upload, pitti?
<pitti> rodrigo__: what's up?
<rodrigo__> pitti: can you sponsor lp:~ubuntu-audio-dev/pulseaudio/ubuntu.oneiric ?
<pitti> rodrigo__: sure, can do
<rodrigo__> pitti, thanks
<pitti> rodrigo__: I can't push the debcommit -r, though
<pitti> diwic: can you do dch -r / debcommit -r?
<rodrigo__> pitti, no, it's a lp:ubuntu branch AFAIK
<diwic> pitti, sure
<pitti> rodrigo__: no, ~ubuntu-audio-dev
<pitti> diwic: ah, nevermind, seems I can push
<rodrigo__> right, I meant the package branch for pulseaudio
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/841399 please check this :D
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 841399 in gnome-shell "gnome-shell segfault error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.2918.0" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<diwic> pitti, think all core devs can push to ubuntu-audio-dev
<pitti> diwic: uploaded/pushed
<diwic> pitti, \o/
<rodrigo__> need to reboot, bbiab
<didrocks> hum, ppas are really really busy :/ still 9 hours of wait before building Qt…
<pitti> didrocks: I'm happy to bump build score for something you block on
<didrocks> pitti: yes please, especially because of missing tcpserver (seems they don't ship it anymore? investigating why… no changelog, commit found for that), so will need a lot of tries I guess: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+packages qt4-x11 please :)
<pitti> didrocks: just send me the URLs of the builds
<didrocks> like https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+build/2765970? (just one arch is enough)
<didrocks> pitti: ^
<pitti> didrocks: bumped
<didrocks> thanks :)
<pitti> didrocks: PPA URL is enough
<Daviey> pitti: In that case, can you bump: https://launchpad.net/~james-page/+archive/oneiric/+build/2766025 :)  (Settles a disagreement regarding local builds, don't want to sponsor it until it works in a PPA)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, only need i386?
<pitti> didrocks: de-bumped amd64
<didrocks> pitti: well, both are fine, it's just one is enough for me testing now :)
<pitti> Daviey: down to 1 h
<pitti> sorry, the i386 buildds are really being Mozilla'ed right now :/
<Daviey> pitti: thanks!  Sorry for the OT. :)
<pitti> Daviey: np :)
<asac> hmm. i have the app switcher (alt+tab) of unity not going away and i cannot reach the apps anymore :) luckily my terminal is to front
<asac> anybody interested in some info?
<jasoncwarner_> asac: yes...any and all bugs! Pedro and didrocks, want to talk to asac?
<asac> cool. just need to know what info to extract here
<didrocks> asac: xwininfo -all and click on the alt + tab
 * didrocks looks if there is debug info for alt + tab in dbus…
<didrocks> asac: it seems there is no dbus info for alt + tab though :/ (can't find anything on d-feet), DBO wrote it, you should ping him when he's there to know exactly what else he needs if he has more tweaks in the code
<dupondje> I got a small question, on what package should I file a bug for this: 'if my user is not in its own group, then everything in the gnome-control-panel en networkmanager is grayed out'
<dupondje> can't change anything ...
<asac> didrocks: i wont be able to keep this situation forever :)
<asac> i need to be able to get my browser to front
<asac> let me get the xininfo -all if you say thats helpful
<asac> didrocks: so xwininfo -all doesnt dump anything when hitting alt+tab etc
<asac> i tried clicking on the big app icons i see then it dumped sommething
<asac> but i think its not that window
<asac> didrocks: i have an idea
<asac> so i can still switch by selecting the right app and then clicking on background
<asac> the problem is that i still see mumble here :)
<asac> and that doesnt exist anymore
<asac> so my theory is:
<didrocks> asac: seems maybe not an alt + tab issue
<asac> i click close on mumble -> confirm to close
<asac> then i hit alt-tab
<asac> and keep it open while mumble disappears
<asac> this confuses the hell out of something that then causes the window switcher to stay active
<asac> good theory i know :)
<didrocks> that's more than possible TBH :-)
<asac> i know ... try reproduce
<asac> i guess closing somethignt hat closes superslow might be it ... or really related to qt :)
<didrocks> and maybe alt + tab is puzzling itself with bamf on the matching while you are removing the item
<asac> anyway ... any idea how i can kill this thing :)?
<asac> restarting unity maybe?
<didrocks> asac: that alt + tab is in the compiz process, so yeah, restarting unity
<asac> didrocks: killall unity or what?
<didrocks> asac: killall compiz
<didrocks> there is no "unity" process, unity is started by compiz with the right profile (the unity one)
<jbicha> or just run unity which does the same thing as unity-replace, right?
<didrocks> running unity should restart unity (replacing compiz), but compiz seems to hang on stop right now
<didrocks> jbicha: ^
<asac> didrocks: i had to start compiz again ... but now i have no unity :)
<didrocks> asac: how did you start compiz?
<didrocks> and where? (in a tty?)
<asac> killall compiz locked desktop ... so DISPLAY=:0 compiz on the console
<didrocks> asac: that won't work, you won't have the unity profile activated
<asac> there must be an easier way to restart unity :-P
<didrocks> asac: so, on tty1, ensure all compiz process are killed
<didrocks> and run "unity"
<asac> kk
<didrocks> this export the right profile for you, set the DISPLAY if not set and start compiz…
<didrocks> in an awesome dirty python script I wrote :)
<asac> ok had to restart lightdm
<asac> so there are also still various issues with stacking etc. i often end up the sidebar not sliding in anymore on a workspace with a maximized winndow
<asac> i think it still is realted to mumble :)
<asac> aka qt
<didrocks> asac: yeah, the stacking issue is known and smspillaz is working on it for the past few weeks
<asac> cool
<asac> happy to see that going away
<RAOF> Laney: colord in git master now has almost no Ubuntu delta, and is uploadable to sid; the remaining diff is icc-profiles-free, which isn't yet in sid.
<chrisccoulson_> i will be glad when the stacking issues are fixed so i can start using unity again :)
<Laney> RAOF: Excellent. I'm at your service for uploading if you so desire.
<Laney> Is -free a splitting of icc-profiles?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, really need a faster uplink from my house
<dupondje> Should I file a bug against policykit when settings in networkmanager & gnome-control-panel are unavailable when my user's primary group is not the same as the username ?
<dupondje> or is that a bug in another package?
<jbicha> dupondje: crazy question, but what desktop are you using?
<dupondje> jbicha: gnome3
<Sweetshark> "error: pack-objects died with strange error" <- git is funny sometimes.
<dupondje> jbicha: gtg now :) lets hope it gets fixed :D
<chrisccoulson> pitti, would you mind targetting bug  841825 for oneiric? i can't do that :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 841825 in gcc-4.6 "gcc SIGSEGV when building Firefox and Thunderbird" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841825
<pitti> chrisccoulson: done
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<didrocks> so, the nautilus desktop windows is showing itself at a very early stage, before it gets its size :/
<pitti> didrocks: do you know who would be best to work on bug 839740 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 839740 in zeitgeist-extensions "zeitgeist-daemon crashed with RuntimeError in _check_index(): basic_string::assign" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839740
<didrocks> pitti: kamstrup is an upstream, so I guess he's the best fit :)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, thanks
 * didrocks continues to fight with nautilus :/
<pitti> didrocks: ah, merci; assigned
 * pitti hands didrocks another spear and club
<didrocks> pitti: heh, thanks! :-)
<pitti> TTFN, see you tomorrow!
<ricotz> pitti, perhaps you could still sync clutter?
<ricotz> pitti, first, hello
<oier> hi, does the design team also have an irc channel or a mailing list? I have a question for them but don't know how to get in touch with them
 * kenvandine waves
<jbicha> oier: #ayatana
<oier> thanks!
<kenvandine> rodrigo__, ping
<kenvandine> rodrigo__, can you look at updating gnome-keyring to 3.1.91 ?
<kenvandine> it fixes bug 828756
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 828756 in gnome-keyring "getting "connection is untrusted" warnings" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828756
<rodrigo__> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> or jbicha... i see you have your name next to it in etherpad :)
<rodrigo__> that's a link to the bug, it seems
<kenvandine> rodrigo__, i am heading out for vacation, so will be gone for a coupel weeks :)
<rodrigo__> kenvandine, oh, cool! have a good time
<rodrigo__> and don't worry, we'll break, I mean update, everything :)
<kenvandine> i've been waiting for that release... but now i have no time to update it
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> thx!
<rodrigo__> kenvandine, don't worry, weither jbicha or I will do it
 * kenvandine goes back to packing 
<rodrigo__> jbicha, are you working on it?
<jbicha> rodrigo__: I had trouble getting it to compile
<rodrigo__> jbicha, do you have a branch I can try?
<jbicha> rodrigo__: https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/gnome-keyring/3.91
<jbicha> you're welcome to take it, I'm going to be out for several hours for US Labor Day
<rodrigo__> jbicha, ok
<jbicha> rodrigo__: you can see my buildlog at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=658249
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 658249 in gcr "Fails to build from source (gtk_window_destroy)" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<rodrigo__> jbicha, ok
<rodrigo__> jbicha, hmm, not sure why it fails, it's linking to GTK correctly
<rodrigo__> trying a few things...
<jbicha> rodrigo__: yeah it looked like it was linking to gtk3, talk to you later
<rodrigo__> jbicha, ok, have fun
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo__, did you break the g-s-d volume notifications? ;)
<chrisccoulson> no beer for you at UDS! :P
<rodrigo__> chrisccoulson, not that I know
<rodrigo__> :)
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo__, yeah, the latest version only indicates min and max volume ;)
<chrisccoulson> i've just fixed it though
<rodrigo__> ok thanks
<rodrigo__> I guess we needed to rebase the patch
<asac> unity alt-tab is again not disappearing :)
<asac> this time there was no mumble or nothing getting closed
<asac> anyone wants info before i try to restart unity?
<victorp> cyphermox_, we have a bug in checkbox that we want to submit a fix for- do we just follow normal process or is there anything extra we need to do?
<dpm> pitti, is it ok to re-enable the oneiric langpacks? If it is, I'll go ahead and do it
 * didrocks waves goodnight
<cyphermox_> victorp: if there is a fix for it, just follow normal process, and close the bug in changelog (but avoid other changes)
<cyphermox_> pitti: I have been working on indicator-network today, up to the point that it has some major issues right now but it works enough to be usable
<victorp> cyphermox_, thanks
<cyphermox_> victorp: sorry for the delay, am technically off today but I was hacking on stuff (and IRC is a good way to test connection things)
<cyphermox_> i'll be happy to sponsor checkbox though
<dbarth> hmm, anyone here with super powers to speed up a ppa build? https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/compiz-testing/+builds?build_state=pending
<dbarth> thanks in advance
<victorp> cyphermox_, thanks - I will ask roadmr or cr3 to catch up with you tomorrow
<victorp> dbarth, unfortunately they are all on holidays!!!
<dbarth> victorp: ugh, then i guess it's a question of finding someone to lobby in LP admin team
<dbarth> thanks for the heads up
<dbarth> asac: there is a fix coming for that kind of issue (mumble but other shaped windows trigger a similar race condition)
<dbarth> asac: in the ppa i just mentioned (when it's built that is)
<asac> dbarth: awesome
<micahg> is unity-2d supposed to have the min/max/close buttons in the app window
<czajkowski> Aloha
<asac> dbarth: that ppa
<asac> dbarth: how is that done? is that automatic daily tip?
<asac> or something that gets outdated and is not enabled by all DX folks?
<asac> i think for rest of oneiric i would be willing to ride the lightning
<asac> but wouldnt enable if that is of no benefit or even disturbing etc.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-09-06
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> cyphermox_: ah, do we still plan to use i-n instead of nm-applet at some point?
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<didrocks> pitti: reminder about the missing reminder to remind you about the team report email sending
<pitti> didrocks: heh, merci
<didrocks> de rien ;)
<didrocks> pitti: btw, if you can bump the score again for the qt build in the ubuntu-desktop ppa (should be the last build, with all new stuff included): https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa i386 is enough
<pitti> didrocks: done
<didrocks> pitti: excellent, thanks! :)
<TheMuso> Can anybody in here with latest updates installed try running either orca or accerciser? if you can, do you get this error? "** (orca:4445): CRITICAL **: pyg_enum_add: assertion `typename != NULL' failed"
<TheMuso> I get that both with latest orca I uploaded to Ubuntu and accerciser. Appears to be a pygobject issue, however I do have 2.90.3 installed.
<TheMuso> The traceback from accerciser is more helpful than orca giving nothing thankfully.
 * didrocks reboots and makes some tests, brb
<pitti> TheMuso: looks slightly different here
<OwaisL> Hi all, is there a way to disable all or some of unity multitouch gestures?
<TheMuso> pitti: hrm ok.
<pitti> TheMuso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/683163/
<pitti> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/module.py:123: Warning: cannot register existing type `EventType'
<TheMuso> pitti: right thats what I'm getting from accerciser.
<pitti> TheMuso: that sounds like it tries to import both static and GI modules at the same time?
<TheMuso> Orca does funky things with its stderr so one doesn't get a traceback from that.
<TheMuso> pitti: hrm ok will check for that.
<pitti> TheMuso: hm, doesn't seem to, though
<pitti> TheMuso: I usually edit /usr/share/pyshared/gobject/constants.py to immediately raise an ImportError, to see clearly where the static imports are coming from
<TheMuso> pitti: ok
<TheMuso> pitti: although I can't really see what would need to be weaked in that file to throw sed import errors.
<pitti> TheMuso: the exception just pretty darn looks like something already imported the static gdk module before
<didrocks> ok, metacity regression between 2.30.3 and 2.34, ricotz: did you package some intermediate 2.32 version in your ppa? first version uploaded to oneiric (2.34) brings a world of color shift at startup. Some kind of nightclubbing :)
<TheMuso> ah right
<ricotz> didrocks, hello, no, there are no metacity packages
<didrocks> ricotz: ok, I guess you saw this regression as well? (a lot of grey/blue/red color when starting metacity)
<ricotz> didrocks, actually i am not seeing it ;), i am not running metacity
<didrocks> ricotz: ok, I was asking about it as you made the update :)
<ricotz> my current setup isnt really  a plain oneiric
<didrocks> ricotz: people report the same in the ppa
<ricotz> hmm
<ricotz> can you give me the bug link?
<didrocks> ricotz: this one has videos, for instance: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/820553
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 820553 in unity-2d "Flicker upon session start" [High,Confirmed]
<ricotz> didrocks, which ppa do you mean?
<didrocks> ricotz: people are using the gnome3 ppa in natty (saw that on forums)
<ricotz> ok, that has 2.34 of course
<TheMuso> pitti: ok, seems that there are no static imports in accerciser, so far as I can find/test for.
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> quite fine, thanks!
 * pitti tries to keep up with the Seb emulator, uploading the fourth gtk+3.0 in two days
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> that's worse than firefox!
<chrisccoulson> ;)
 * pitti adds a new gvfs, and now goes to update gtkmm, gnome-desktop3, and  gedit
<pitti> oh, and before, sponsoring jbicha's branches
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
<chrisccoulson> i'm hoping today goes smoother than yesterday, like, not having GCC crash on all my builds :)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<rodrigo__> morning
<pitti> hey rodrigo__, how are you?
 * pitti wonders how many underscores rodrigo__ wants to pile up
<chrisccoulson> is it a pure coincidence that the OSD volume icons shown by gsd transition at exactly the same volume levels as the sound indicator now, or did ronoc change the thresholds in the indicator-sound?
<chrisccoulson> they used to be completely out of sync previously
<didrocks> hey rodrigo__!
<didrocks> ok, the issue in metacity is due to compositing activation and X damages. I'm afraid it's a little bit too ahead of my knowledge…
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do you happen to have your gedit 3.1.4 upload in bzr, perhaps forgot to push?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: if not, I can grab the diff from LP and commit it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, sorry. i've just pushed that now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: cheers
<pitti> wow, "bzr mu" is a lot more clever than I thought
<didrocks> hum, it seems that /usr/share/gconf/defaults isn't taken into account anymore
<pitti> without any arguments it uses uscan, downloads the latest orig, merges it, and adds a new changelog
<didrocks> oh nice, would be great that it does the same for the "upstream branch in bzr" mode )
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> hum, there is clearly something weird in gconf, it seems to ignore /var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml
<chrisccoulson> i <3 inline reply in tbird conversations :)
<rodrigo__> pitti, someone stole rodrigo and rodrigo_, that's why the extra _, so let's hope nobody takes rodrigo__ :)
<pitti> rodrigo__: you really should register your nick
<didrocks> rodrigo__: you should register your nick :)
<pitti> then it'll be your's forever
<pitti> rodrigo__: is "rodrigo" registered? if not, you could snatch it
<rodrigo__> rodrigo is registered by someone else, rodrigo_ by me
<pitti> rodrigo__: ah, so use rodrigo_ ?
<pitti> /msg NickServ ghost rodrigo_ YOURPWD
<pitti> /nick rodrigo_
<rodrigo__> I use that one, but when someone takes it, there's no way to get it back, right?
<pitti> /msg NickServ identify rodrigo_ YOURPWD
<pitti> rodrigo__: you can ghost it
<rodrigo__> pitti, I have xchat do that every time I log in
<rodrigo__> not ghost it, trying that
<seb128> hey there
<rodrigo__> hey seb128
<pitti> oh, seb128!
<pitti> seb128: aren't you supposed to be on vac?
<pitti> seb128: I thought we could break gnome 3.1.90, but seems you are watching us :)
 * pitti hugs seb128
<seb128> lol
<seb128> pitti, hug ;-)
<pitti> rodrigo_: yay
<seb128> yeah, "supposed to", but I think I will work from today until thursday and take some days next week rather
<rodrigo_> pitti, cool, ghosting it works!
<seb128> isn't .91 the current hot stuff? ;-)
<pitti> yep
<pitti> some upstream projects are still on .90, though
<rodrigo_> seb128, enjoyed your vacation?
<pitti> seb128: anything which needs urgent attention, or does the weather just suck?
<seb128> rodrigo_, the first week yes, we are having some familly issues so the holidays I had plan this week didn't work
<seb128> will report to next week rather
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, I hope nothing serious
<seb128> rodrigo_, nothing we will not deal with, no worry, but thanks ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, good to hear :)
<seb128> so, how went beta1? and the GNOME .90 updates?
<seb128> rodrigo_, did you manage to close all the g-c-c bugs yet? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: beta-1 was a bit bumpy, we had several rebuilds (one during Wed->Thu night), but went fine in the end
<rodrigo_> ugh, xchat crashed
<rodrigo_> seb128, .90 is all in, now working on .91
<pitti> rodrigo_: well, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html still has some 3.1.4 versions
<pitti> trying to catch up :)
<rodrigo_> btw, who maintains the versions page? we are missing gnome-contacts, gnome-online-accounts and maybe others
<rodrigo_> pitti, yeah, right
<rodrigo_> I'll upload some more as soon as I fix the gnome-keyring build issue
<pitti> I'm working on gnome-keyring now (jbicha encountered an FTBFS, sending patch upstream), and gtkmm3.0 building
<seb128> rodrigo_, the vcs is in ~ubuntu-desktop, the url is at the bottom of the page (where nobody ever scroll, after all the green)
<pitti> rodrigo_: oh, you are?
<pitti> rodrigo_: I really was just about to start, so I guess I'll leave that to you and work on some other 3.1.4 updates?
<didrocks> hey seb128 :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, I can add gnome-contacts and gnome-online-accounts
<seb128> hey didrocks
 * pitti grabs -menus and -icon-theme
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, I fixed it on the git checkout, now trying building the package with the patch
<pitti> rodrigo_: perhaps mention it on the pad?
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, I guess I have permissions there? so I can do it myself if you want
<rodrigo_> pitti, yeah, done
<seb128> rodrigo_, if you want feel free
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, they are on http://people.gnome.org/~vuntz/tmp/versions/versions-unstable
<seb128> rodrigo_, so you basically just need to add a line in the table with GNOME_FTP as location
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> any other package we are missing there? I just added couchdb-glib, evo-couchdb, gnome-contacts and g-o-a
<pitti> rodrigo_: gtkmm3.0
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok, adding it
<pitti> thx
<rodrigo_>  ('gtkmm2.4',              GNOME_FTP),
<rodrigo_>  ('gtkmm3.0',              GNOME_FTP),
<rodrigo_> the script knows how to map gtkmm?.? to .../gtkmm/?.? ?
<seb128> rodrigo_, no
<pitti> meh, seems I get all the huge packages today -- gnome-games, icon-theme, gtk, gtkmm
<seb128> rodrigo_, looks for gtk+ in the source
<rodrigo_> ok
 * pitti sees his upstream bandwidth set fire
<seb128> it has hacks for gtk2 and gtk3
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> jbicha has been quite active on doing updates
<pitti> absolutely
<seb128> pitti, thanks for doing sponsoring!
<pitti> I've been sponsoring him for some time now, I think he's ready for ~ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> yeah, I was thinking around this line as well
<dpm> pitti, I'd like to re-enable oneiric langpacks. If that's ok, I'll go ahead with it now, so that tomorrow we've got a new set of delta ones
<pitti> dpm: saw your ping yesterday, already enabled
<pitti> dpm: good morning!
<dpm> pitti, ah, excellent, thanks and good morning to you too! :-)
<seb128> pitti, do you know what's going on with lightdm and unity-greeter?
<pitti> seb128, rodrigo_: at times like this, versions.html is severely lagging; do you see any way of speeding it up?
<seb128> we didn't get any update in 2 weeks
<pitti> like, querying the versions on LP instead of archive.u.c.?
<pitti> seb128: I don't know, I'm afraid
<seb128> ok
<pitti> it's behaving here now, are there still major problems with it?
<rodrigo_> pitti, hmm, it runs every hour, right?
<seb128> pitti, that's why I usually dumped the "free to grab" list on the etherpad
<seb128> rodrigo_, every half an hour
<pitti> right, but archive.u.c. only updates every hour
<seb128> or maybe we switched back to every hour
<pitti> i. e. it has a lag between one and two hours
<rodrigo_> http://pastebin.com/gGc6AZ7M
<rodrigo_> pitti, right
<seb128> pitti, lightdm> not especially, but trunk have quite some improvement, including ui tweaks for the unity greeter to match design
<seb128> pitti, doing query from launchpad rather than the archive seems like it would be a win indeed
<pitti> that's why I wonder whether we could use launchpadlib to query the most recent source instead
<rodrigo_> yes, maybe it could be changes to query on the fly
<pitti> but anyway, that would mean some nontrivial engineering, I suppose
<rodrigo_> yeah, I guess so
<seb128> pitti, not really
<pitti> but an lplib call to get the most current source is rather easy
<seb128> pitti, l1250
<seb128> "# Get the Ubuntu versions from the sources list
<seb128> for source in package_names:
<seb128>     p = packages[source]"
<seb128> (p.ubuntu_version, p.section, p.maintainer) = ...
<rodrigo_> so, does this look ok -> http://pastebin.com/AdEv4FP6 ?
<seb128> you just have to replace the python-apt call there by a lplib equivalent
<seb128> pitti, that loop iterate over the source and get the versions from the apt database
<seb128> I just don't know how laggy it would be to make some hundred lplib calls (i.e one for each source)
<seb128> rodrigo_, seems fine to me
<pitti> worth a try locally
<pitti> seb128: if you want me, I can have a look after I'm done with my current batch of updates
<seb128> pitti, if you want please feel free
<pitti> seb128: where's the code again? (in bzr)
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, I'll push that then
<seb128> pitti, lp:~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/versions
<seb128> pitti, versions.py ~l1245 is where you want to look
<rodrigo_> ugh
<rodrigo_> $ bzr push --remember lp:~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/versions
<rodrigo_> Doing on-the-fly conversion from RepositoryFormat2a() to RemoteRepositoryFormat(_network_name='Bazaar pack repository format 1 (needs bzr 0.92)\n').
<rodrigo_> This may take some time. Upgrade the repositories to the same format for better performance.
<rodrigo_> bzr: ERROR: RemoteRepository(bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/%2Bjunk/versions/.bzr/)
<rodrigo_> is not compatible with
<rodrigo_> CHKInventoryRepository('file:///opt/extra/src/canonical/.bzr/repository/')
<rodrigo_> different rich-root support
<pitti> rodrigo_: do you have an old checkout perhaps?
<pitti> rodrigo_: try "bzr upgrade"
<rodrigo_> pitti, no, I just checked it out for the 1st time
<rodrigo_> ok, trying that
<rodrigo_> no, still fails
<seb128> pitti, versions says that apport is outdated :p
<pitti> seb128: I uploaded that some two hours ago :)
<seb128> ok, we need to fix the get_version ;-)
<pitti> if you upload at e. g. 8:01, versions.html will only pick it up at 10:00
<seb128> rodrigo_, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/versions/+upgrade
<seb128> rodrigo_, I'm clicking on it
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, go! :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, try again once it's done upgrading
<pitti> ah, that ^ means we should refrain from pushing for a bit
<rodrigo_> yes, better to wait
<pitti> ok, I did the stack of merges/updates that I claimed on the pad
<pitti> looking into versions now
<pitti> seb128: we need index/oneiric/ only for the python-apt stuff, right?
<seb128> pitti, yes
<pitti> seb128: OOI, can we ignore/remove setup-launchpadlib-not-root? these days, the DC has current installations of python-launchpadlib and friends
<seb128> pitti, we have one for debian as well, we could probably get those infos from launchpad as well though it's a bit trickier since we consider experimental
<pitti> ah, right
<pitti> we need the indexes for Debian
<seb128> pitti, we can ignore,drop it yes
<seb128> pitti, well index/oneiric we don't need, we need index/debian
<seb128> pitti, though, https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/gedit
<seb128> i.e we can probably get the debian versions from lplib as well
<seb128> not sure about experimental though
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/pygobject
<seb128> ok, it does take experimental
<seb128> pitti, ^
<seb128> so we can probably use lplib for debian the same way
<pitti> seb128: do you have a trick to debug this, i. e. only run it for some three packages instead of all of them?
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/debian/experimental/+source/pygobject
<pitti> right
<pitti> nice
<seb128> pitti, yes, rename package_info = [ to package_info2 = [
<pitti> should be faster
<seb128> then do a package_info with only a few sources
<pitti> seb128: cheers
<seb128> i.e overwrite the package_info table with what you need
<rodrigo_> seb128, let me know when it's done upgrading, so that I can try pushing my changes
<seb128> rodrigo_, watch https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/versions when the yellow banners goes away it's good to try ;-)
<pitti> uh, this is rather old lplib code
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
 * pitti will replace that with login_anonymously()
<seb128> pitti, yeah, that script started as a hack and we never really spent time to clean,modernize code
<seb128> did somebody start on vino,vinagre?
<seb128> if not I will do those updates
<pitti> I didn't
<pitti> I kept the pad up to date
<pitti> well, it doesn't have the stuff any more that I already uploaded
<rodrigo_> seb128, neither did I
<seb128> ok, good
<pitti> seems the lp upgrade is done?
<seb128> rodrigo_, pitti: let's keep things on the etherpad until they show on version to avoid confusion
<pitti> ok, next time
<pitti> or, how about we fix versions :)
<seb128> next time you will have versions fixed :p
<pitti> $ bzr info
<pitti> Standalone tree (format: 2a)
<pitti> ^ just checked out again
<pitti> rodrigo_: push! push! push!
 * rodrigo_ pushes!!!
<rodrigo_> pitti, pushed
<pitti> rodrigo_: cheers
<seb128> rodrigo_, that worked?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<seb128> great
<rodrigo_> so now, when does the online version get the changes from the branch?
<seb128> rodrigo_, it bzr pull before running the script at every run
<rodrigo_> ah, right
<seb128> so at the next run
<rodrigo_> so we'll need to wait to see if it works
<seb128> yeah
<rodrigo_> gsettings-desktop-schemas is done, btw
<rodrigo_> and gnome-keyring
<rodrigo_> oh, and it shows the vala version incorrectly, we already have 0.13.3
 * rodrigo_ looks at the script's code
<seb128> rodrigo_, I think we just track the wrong source in the package_info table
<seb128> we track "vala" which is the 0.12 version
<seb128> rodrigo_, I've dumped some "updates to claim" on the etherpad, you can use that rather than version
<seb128> I've checked which ones didn't get uploaded or claimed yet
<rodrigo_> yeah, using the pad also
<rodrigo_> the only problem is when you remove stuff from the pad and the versions page still shows the old version
<rodrigo_> but pitti is fixing that, right?
<pitti> working on it, yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, that's why the "updates to claim" list on the etherpad is things you can pick now, I did the checking to make sure we don't conflict
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> hmm, last upgrade removed the flash plugin package
<rodrigo_> any way to get it back?
<didrocks> pitti: i I can still abuse a little about your bump power, dx wants to test a new compiz release, https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/compiz-testing (all arch, all packages)
<pitti> seb128: ah, the upgrade apparently destroyed the checkout on lillypilly, fixing..
<seb128> pitti, oh, thanks
<pitti> didrocks: done
<didrocks> pitti: thanks a lot :)
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html updated now
<pitti> that's with my simpler lp login code
<pitti> and rodrigo's changes
<pitti> it's got gtkmm3.0 now, but not gtkmm2.4?
<seb128> the dual versions hacks are buggy I think
<rodrigo_> pitti, hmm, I still don't see my changes
<seb128> rodrigo_, gnome-online-account is listed for example
<rodrigo_> hmm
<seb128> gnome-online-accounts 	3.1.1-0ubuntu2 		3.1.90
<seb128> in the orange list
<rodrigo_> oh, it's couchdb-glib what is not there
<rodrigo_> gnome-contacts is neither
<seb128> they are
<seb128> but you need to click on the "+" next to package
<rodrigo_> right, there they are
<seb128> you need to add them to package_whitelist =
<seb128> l975
<seb128> since they are not seeded they don't show as being part of the default install otherwise
<pitti> rodrigo_: please pull before changing anything, or even better, use a checkout/bind (I'm working on it as well)
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok
 * didrocks reboots, brb
<pitti> seb128: for Debian, versions.html doesn't make a difference between unstable and experimental, right?
<seb128> pitti, no, we just take the most recent one
<seb128> which is usually what you want for desktop components
<pitti> right
<seb128> "The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later."
<seb128> hum, the etherpad is having issues today, I got disconnected several times before
<seb128> rodrigo_, bug #828756 is fixed with today's keyring update right?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 828756 in gnome-keyring "getting "connection is untrusted" warnings" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828756
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<rodrigo_> forgot to close it
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> closed it
<rodrigo_> thanks
<seb128> bug #842072 is getting quite some duplicates
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 842072 in gnome-control-center "package gnome-control-center-data 1:3.1.5-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/gnome-power-manager.png', which is also in package gnome-power-manager 3.1.3-0ubuntu2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842072
<seb128> rodrigo_, pitti: ^
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, 3.1.9* of both should fix it
<seb128> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, well if g-c-c ships a file g-p-m used to ship you still need a replaces because you don't know which one will be upgraded first in the upgrade run
<rodrigo_> right
<seb128> i.e users upgrading from natty could get g-c-c unpacked before gpm and hit the conflict
<rodrigo_> so, a Replaces: g-p-m (< 3.1.90) ?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> or rather <<
<rodrigo_> yeah, right :)
<rodrigo_> fixing it
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> rodrigo_: what's the last package you uploaded? did you upload anything in the last 23  minutes?
<pitti> or seb128 ^
<rodrigo_> pitti, g-c-c and file-roller, although f-r was more than 23 mins ago
<rodrigo_> pitti, why?
<seb128> pitti, nothing since half an hour
<pitti> I want an unpublished source for triple-checking my new versions.py
<pitti> it's working now :)
<pitti> apt-free, pure lplib, checking "pending" versions, too
<pitti> ok, g-c-c is published
<seb128> pitti, well, publisher run should not be done yet
<seb128> is it?
<pitti> seb128: that's just for archive.u.c.
<seb128> is the publisher taking less than 45min nowadays?§
<pitti> seb128: packages get published from LP's POV a minute after the publisher starts
<rodrigo_> pitti, my g-c-c upload was 0ubuntu2, it still shows 0ubuntu1
<pitti> rodrigo_: yes, I haven't pushed yet
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<pitti> currently running with the full package list
<rodrigo_> pitti, cool then!
<seb128> pitti, I will do some other updates in the next 10 minutes
<seb128> pitti, will ping you when I upload
<rodrigo_> pitti, I'm just uploading g-c-c 0ubuntu3, if you want to check it
<pitti> rodrigo_: ah, nice
<pitti> hm, the full versions.py run takes quite a while, poking all the upstream locations..
<pitti> yay, done
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/versions.html
<pitti> seb128, rodrigo_ ^ output from my local run
<pitti> it shows gnome-games as current already
<seb128> pitti, the full run slow> yeah, we have been trying to solve that in the past
<pitti> and gconf
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> pitti, robert_ancell wanted to maybe get the upstream versions from launchpad itself as well
<rodrigo_> pitti, cool
<pitti> we don't have pending merge proposals
<pitti> but I didn't touch that code at all
<seb128> since launchpad can track upstream tarballs if you give it the infos for that
<pitti> hm, why did gtk+2.0 move from dark red to light red?
<pitti> did I break that, or is that due to rodrigo's version table changes?
<seb128> pitti, it got the debian testing version and not the unstable one
<seb128> weird
<pitti> oh, seems I'm missing some Debian versions
<seb128> pitti, the launchpad web ui has the right version, so seems a bug in the script?
<pitti> seb128: yes, working on it
<seb128> great
<pitti> seb128: it's due to how Debian is represented in LP
<pitti> seb128: as we don't publish it, all package versions ever imported are in state "pending"
<pitti> so I need to iterate through them and pick the most current one
<seb128> right
<pitti> ok, fixed
<pitti> I think this is working now, want me to commit?
<pitti> (I'll fix any further breakage from this, of course)
<pitti>  4 files changed, 34 insertions(+), 62 deletions(-)
<pitti> it's a simplification, after all \o/
 * pitti commits and takes the bullets
<seb128> pitti, yeah, please commit
<seb128> it has less code that's a good sign ;-)
 * pitti works around stupid lucid lplib bug
<seb128> pitti, one other option I was thinking about to get improved refresh time is to have 2 codepaths
<seb128> one for GNOME which would use http://people.gnome.org/~vuntz/tmp/versions/versions-unstable
<seb128> that one should be almost no cost, it's reading a flat text list
<pitti> whoops, I broke http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html, running again
<pitti> (forgot to take out debugging package_info, fixed)
<seb128> then another slow one which has all the ones that need to list directories
<pitti> seb128: right; and run all others in parallel in separate threads?
<pitti> (or async)
<seb128> pitti, oh, I wasn't planning to do it that complicated
<seb128> pitti, rather have 2 pages with different update frequencies
<pitti> ah
<pitti> like "versions-gnome" and "versions-desktop"?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> or one page, but cache the values
<pitti> that sounds even better
<pitti> then we could refresh that just once a day
<seb128> then have a --full option that does the checking of everything
<seb128> and run the light GNOME update every 15 minutes and the full one every hour
<seb128> or so
<pitti> sounds good
<pitti> better than two pages
<seb128> yes
<seb128> but I will probably keep that as after hard freeze hacking time
<seb128> no hurry for it
<pitti> seb128: I'd just cache the results, use the cache if present, and just wipe the cache in a cron job..
<seb128> hum, good idea
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, hola!
 * pitti -> lunch
<vuntz> seb128: the gnome versions are only updated once a hour for now
<vuntz> I guess I should bump that
<pedro_> hello seb128! WB :-)
<pitti> vuntz: we'd have a higher frequency for our package uploads
<pedro_> salut vuntz!
<pitti> bonjour vuntz
<pedro_> hi pitti
<rodrigo_> hey pedro_, vuntz
<vuntz> yo everyone :-)
<pedro_> hello rodrigo_!
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, seems i broke the Undo/Redo entries in the Edit menu of thunderbird :/
<rodrigo_> pedro_, hey, what happened the other day in the Spain-Chile game? there was some fighting, wasn't there?
<didrocks> hey pedro_!
<vuntz> seb128: looking at your script for versions... first bug report: gmime is now in the gnome.org versions file :-)
<pedro_> lut didrocks!
<seb128> vuntz, ;-)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<pedro_> rodrigo_, yeah i blame you guys :-P
<seb128> vuntz, pitti: if we have an hour delay to pick new version that's ok, what we want to get updated often is the current ubuntu version so we don't let things marked outdated when they are not (which can lead to duplicate work)
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128! i thought you were on vacation this week?
<rodrigo_> pedro_, heh, I thought it was the chileans not liking losing :)
<vuntz> seb128: ah, ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, change of plans, I will switch this week for next one
<pedro_> rodrigo_, oh well... we didn't pay to the referee that's probably why :P
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks for reply to my friend's email
<rodrigo_> pedro_, :D
<pedro_> rodrigo_, its always fun to see some fighting though :-P
<chrisccoulson> seb128, sure, no problem
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you have any tb package for natty that include unity integration and theming?
<chrisccoulson> hopefully the latest version works better :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no, there aren't any packages for natty at the moment
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I've been looking for that and failed, that's why I told him to use the 0.6 version from the web
<chrisccoulson> seb128, there is https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-next, but i try to keep those as close as possible to what we intend to ship as a security update
<chrisccoulson> so they don't contain all the extra bits in that we have in oneiric
<seb128> he installed that one first
<rodrigo_> pedro_, I missed it though, just heard some comments about it
<seb128> but the messaging code says it's compatible to 6 not  > 6
<seb128> so I told him to go back to tb6 from the stable ppa and install the messaging code from the web
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw is the new theming done from patching the source? or is that something he can get on natty?
<pitti> real    13m18.386s
<chrisccoulson> the latest version i sent him will work fine with the current beta
<pitti> seb128: ^
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128, he can install the theme as an extension, but what we ship in oneiric is a huge distro patch
<pitti> seb128: it's running at :06 and :36 now, so we reduced the two hours delay to 30 mins
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you have an url where to get the theme?
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html is fixed again now
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> and created from lplib branch
<chrisccoulson> andreasn^^
<seb128> lunch time here as well
<chrisccoulson> i can't remember the URL now ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks for the tips, I will check with him how it goes
 * pitti lunches for real now
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<andreasn> chrisccoulson, huh?
<chrisccoulson> andreasn, seb128 was asking for the URL to your thunderbird theme extension, but i couldn't remember it
<andreasn> http://www.andreasn.se/diverse/temp/unitytheme.jar
<chrisccoulson> andreasn, thanks
<andreasn> but I should try to get it up on amo
<chrisccoulson> seb128^^
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that would be great :)
<rodrigo_> need to run some errands and then lunch, so bbl
<chrisccoulson> phew, thunderbird menu working again :)
 * pitti grabs libgtop2 update, in Debian svn
<seb128> chrisccoulson, andreasn: thanks
<nessita> hello everyone!
<nessita> pitti: hey there, you around?
<pitti> hey nessita, how are you?
<seb128> hey nessita
<seb128> nessita, how are you?
<nessita> pitti, seb128: I'm great! what about you?
<seb128> nessita, I'm fine thanks
<pitti> nessita: I'm fine, thanks!
<nessita> pitti: I was hoping you could guide me a bit, the control panel is failing to build on both maverick and oneiric with these traces http://paste.ubuntu.com/683471/
<nessita> pitti: both are gi-related
<pitti> nessita: you can't use GI in these tests, as they already use static gobject/other stuff
<pitti> e. g. twisted pulls them in
<pitti> nessita: that's why I didn't update the test suite for GI in my merge proposals
<pitti> nessita: is that new? I didn't get these in my package updates
<pitti> or perhaps I ignored them, because they were not new
<nessita> pitti: these are our nightlies build, and this is the same code since you changed it, so not sure how to fix them\
<pitti> nessita: the only true fix is to get rid of all static imports, and conver the whole thing to GI
<nessita> pitti: build logs can be seen at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/+recipe/cp-dailies
<pitti> or, drop the usage of GI, i. e. Soup
<pitti> but that requires porting or getting rid of that twisted module which pulls in the old static stuff
<nessita> pitti: ok, I'll skip those tests for now
<nessita> pitti: thanks for the clarification!
<seb128> pitti, not sure if the retracers used to dup package installation issues this way but that's quite nice ;-)
<pitti> seb128: bdmurray recently added some DuplicateSignature: code to the general ubuntu hook
<pitti> seb128: does it work? we had some problems in the ubiquity hook
<seb128> pitti, the g-c-c file conflict is being duped by the retracers without issue
<seb128> it's great ;-)
<pitti> nice
<pitti> seb128: btw, I hacked the crontab to send us mail again if one of the retracers fails
<pitti> it happened once yesterday, I fixed the cause of it already
<seb128> pitti, oh, nice, thanks
<seb128> pitti, hum, I didn't get any email, did you activate emailing after the issue?
<pitti> seb128: as they now fail seldomly, it's harder to see otherwise, as I stopped checking them daily :)
<pitti> seb128: hmm, you should have
<pitti> seb128: let me deliberately break the amd64 one, to check
<seb128> pitti, I might have deleted it in the one-week-holiday-backlog-cleaning
<pitti> seb128: next retracer run is in 3 mins, we should get a mail then
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: it looks a bit weird in the crontab as I need to filter out the massive dchroot goo
<pitti> that should get fixed once the porter box gets upgraded to 12.04
<seb128> pitti, going to take a while before that's the case ;-)
<pitti> until then that stuff will work :)
<seb128> pitti, nice to see the retracers running some smoothly in any case
<seb128> great work!
<ogra_> hmm ...
<pitti> ogra_: is that a good or a bad "hmm"?
 * ogra_ has a weird prob, my mouse starts working after some time (i cant click on anything) ... if i switch workspaces back and forth it starts working for a moment again
<seb128> pitti, bug #842235
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 842235 in pygobject "Gdk.color_parse returns Gdk.Color instead of a tuple after updating python-gobject to 2.90.3-1svn1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842235
<ogra_> err
<seb128> pitti, can you look at this one?
<ogra_> *my mouse *stops* working indeed
<pitti> seb128: feature, not a bug; I'll respond
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> pitti, seems to break checkbox-gtk
<seb128> pitti, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/checkbox/+bug/839675
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 839675 in checkbox "Gdk.color_parse error in oneiric" [Critical,In progress]
<ogra_> in .xsession-errors i see a bunch of WM messages
<pitti> seb128: yep
<pitti> needs to be fixed in checkbox
<seb128> pitti, there is a merge request on this bug
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~roadmr/ubuntu/oneiric/checkbox/0.12.6/+merge/74138
<pitti> seb128: both bugs updated
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: you should have mail from the retracer
<seb128> pitti, no, didn't work
<pitti> seb128: I reverted the damage
<pitti> hmm
<pitti> MAILTO=martin.pitt@canonical.com,seb128@canonical.com
<seb128> pitti, did you get the email?
<pitti> I got it, and mailq says "empty"
<seb128> pitti, what's the title?
<pitti> 06.09.11 14:24 Cron Daemon       Cron <ubuntu-archive@osageorange> dchroot -q -c oneiric 'PYTHONPATH=apport apport/bin/cras
<pitti> [...]
<seb128> pitti, oh, I got it
<pitti> sorry, I can't influence the title
<seb128> it went into my "bounce" box
<seb128> pitti, ok, so it works, filtering issue on my side
<pitti> ok, *phew*
<seb128> it's the box I direct all the mailing list bounces, etc warning to
<pitti> seb128: you added gtkmm3 to "updates to claim", I just updated that an hour or two ago?
<pitti> seb128: I guess it's an error in the pad, but double-checking?
<pitti> (it's gtkmm3.0 source)
<seb128> pitti, indeed, I overlooked your upload
<seb128> pitti, thanks for noticing ;-)
<pitti> grabbing gnome-utils
<seb128> danke
<pitti> I can also grab webkit, now that I already did all the other large packages anyway :)
<seb128> pitti, hehe, your isp is going to love you ;-)
<pitti> *shrug* German Telekom is pretty good with that, they never complained or failed me
<pitti> it's a relatively thin straw (640 kbps), but at least the thing is reliable
<jbicha> I have a patch for gnome-shell to build without caribou support since I don't think caribou and onboard will play nicely together
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, seems current ffox lost the ability to drag&drop tabs to reorder them?
<pitti> hey jbicha, how are you? thanks for all your updates!
<jbicha> pitti: howdy
<cyphermox_> good morning!
<pitti> jbicha: would you like to join ~ubuntu-desktop, so that you can commit/upload desktop-ish stuff yourself?
<pitti> hey cyphermox_
<pitti> jbicha: or do you prefer peer review thhrough merges for now?
<pitti> jbicha: gnome-shell> caribou is still being packaged, right? but with FFE, do you think onboard will do for oneiric, or do we need a push to switch to caribou?
<jbicha> pitti: I haven't tried caribou recently but a few months ago, it didn't work well with Firefox or full-screen terminals
<pitti> ok, so let's keep onboard for this cycle, to avoid any further breakage
<jbicha> caribou tried to show the keyboard next to the text input block
<jbicha> pitti: yup, that's what I was thinking, that it's a bit late to try something new
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: are you about rodrigo_ suggested I talk to you about a thunderbird issue I am having with U1 error message
<czajkowski> There was a problem opening the address book "Ubuntu One" - the message returned was: Cannot open book: Cannot process, book backend is opening
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, that seems to work here
<chrisccoulson> czajkowski, uninstall evolution-couchdb ;)
<chrisccoulson> desktopcouch is still completely broken in oneiric
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: you make it sound soo simple :)
<chrisccoulson> we could probably handle the error a little better in thunderbird though, but it's still a desktopcouch bug
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: it's driving me nuts, I click on any mail and it appears.
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you don't get the little arrow when you try to drag a tab?
<chrisccoulson> czajkowski, yeah, it's a bit annoying
<pitti> chrisccoulson: when I click a tab, nothing happens at all
<czajkowski> so even though I don't use evolution i still have to uninstall the couchdb part of it
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: thanks should I still report  the bug as I cant be the only person with this annoyance ?
<chrisccoulson> czajkowski, there's already a bug for it somewhere
<czajkowski> ahh ok
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: well thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the tab doesn't even get selected?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, that yes
<jbicha> pitti: yes, I look forward to joining ~ubuntu-desktop, I suppose I need to get my wikipage updated
<pitti> jbicha: who else except me did sponsoring for you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti, i'm not sure what would cause that. detaching the tab doesn't work either?
<chrisccoulson> and are you using unity 3d?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: detaching doesn't work, and unity-3d, yes
<chrisccoulson> pitti - any other extensions installed?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I have flash
<pitti> chrisccoulson: adblock plus, youtube downloader, global menu bar, ubufox
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but it worked not too long ago, I didn't change these extensions
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but I can try disabling youtube downloader and adblock, if you think it might ehlp
<chrisccoulson> you can try, but i don't think it will help
<chrisccoulson> i'm confused, it seems to work here
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i should try in a 3d session
<jbicha> pitti: seb128 has done a bunch, rodrigo has sponsored also
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, restarting firefox helped
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: I could hug you! no more error messages! thanks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - have you upgraded today?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> czajkowski, excellent :)
<pitti> but I restarted afterwards (as it asked to)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, let's ignore this
<chrisccoulson> i was just about to ask that
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: what are the chances you can resolve my odd bug of not being able to launch gwibber from the side bar ?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I did a ton of package updates today, it might have gotten confused over them
<chrisccoulson> pitti - we even block bug reports now if you upgrade firefox and forget to restart it :)
<pitti> nice
<chrisccoulson> the apport hook just tells you to restart it now
<pitti> OOI, did anyone try to burn a CD recently?
<pitti> I tried yesterday in a hurry  (had to fix my sister's broken laptop), and brasero seems hopelessly broken ATM :/
<pitti> it doesn't even detect my drive or the media in it
<chrisccoulson> do people still burn CD's? i've got my coffee mug on one right now
<chrisccoulson> j/k ;)
<chrisccoulson> actually, my desktop really does only boot from optical media
<chrisccoulson> so i need to be able to burn those
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so it generally works for you?
<pitti> before that, it must have been two releases or so ago when I tried that last
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i haven't tried burning a CD in quite a while
<pitti> I just never ever use CDs any more
<chrisccoulson> the last one i burnt was on natty
<pitti> seb128: is there a particular reason why we kept vte at 0.28? i. e. should we upgrade to 0.28.2, or 0.29?
<jbicha> it can't be that bad, we're not drowning in recent brasero bug reports, are we? ;-)
<pitti> jbicha: well, it could be just my machine being unlucky or busted, or everyone else living in the year 2011 now :)
<seb128> pitti, 0.28, not that I know about, update to 0.29 if it seems ok, it's likely it didn't get tarballs before in the cycle
<pitti> where CD-RW is now being spelt "I-P-O-D"
<jbicha> haha
 * pitti pats his shiny new android phone
<pitti> seb128: ack
<pitti> even I discovered the wonders of bluetooth recently :)
<ogra_> pitti, what did you get ?
<pitti> ogra_: Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini Pro
<ogra_> nice !
<pitti> ogra_: it's not the newest thing in the world, but it's nice, small, a lot faster than my old G1, and it was only 10 bucks
<ogra_> so you need to start playing PSP games now :)
<pitti> ogra_: I started playing angry birds!
<ogra_> haha
<pitti> (that didn't run on the G1)
<pitti> I had kept the G1 for some more time, but the antenna broke or something, it didn't let me into the telephony network any more
<pitti> and while doing phone calls is kind of an addon these days, I do need these from time to time :)
<ogra_> overrated, there is VoIP :)
<pitti> at home, yes :)
<pitti> nessita: in oneiric, is it possible at all to select another folder than just "Ubuntu One" for syncing? Like ~/Music ?
<pitti> nessita: with the nautilus integration being gone, I mean
<nessita> pitti: is possible from CLI, and from the QT control panel
<seb128> didrocks, do you plan to package the new dee?
<dobey> pitti: the nautilus integration isn't gone.
<didrocks> seb128: there is no need to package it right away, it's exactly the one we have in ubuntu right now
<pitti> dobey: oh, is that ubuntuone-client-gnome? seems we don't install that by default any more
<seb128> didrocks, ok, it's showing on version and I didn't look further
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: we need "ack, hide it for now" on version! :)
<seb128> (we need a way to mark those out easily)
<didrocks> seb128: yw ;)
<seb128> indeed!
<dobey> pitti: yes. there is a bug about it. and most everything should not be installed by default now, but seems there are some bugs with that still too
<didrocks> argh, I told it first, is that me who have to do the patch? :)
<seb128> didrocks, you won, congratulations! ;-)
<dobey> pitti: i was on holiday last week and yesterday, but i'll be fixing up all these little bugs this week
<didrocks> seb128: not sure it's the kind of game, I like winning :-)
<seb128> :-)
<pitti> dobey: ah, indeed; sorry for the false alarm
<pitti> nessita: right, working
<dobey> pitti: no worries :)
<nessita> pitti: working? :-)
<pitti> nessita: yeah, was missing ubuntuone-client-gnome
<nessita> ah!
<pitti> so, when I mark ~/Music for sync, that doesn't apper under "my folders" in the control panel
<pitti> but it does appear in the web ui, so it seems to work
<pitti> ah, now it appears in the control panel, too
<nessita> pitti: controlpanel does not automatically updates :-/
<nessita> pitti: you need to swtich tabs so the folder list reloads
<pitti> nessita: right
<pitti> seb128: darn, I just uploaded gedit-plugins 3.1.3 earlier this morning; updating again :)
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<seb128> go GNOME go! ;-)
<pitti> seb128: btw, for the ubuntu:foo branches, did you now that "bzr mu" just DTRT?
<seb128> pitti, no, I didn't, I tend to update those the old way, apt-get source, edit, debuild, dput
<pitti> (like for gedit-plugins or gvfs)
<pitti> seb128: it uses debian/watch to run uscan, figures out the version, and merges it
<pitti> as long as the package doesn't have patches, it's actually really nice
<seb128> will try next time I run into one of those, thanks for the hint!
<pitti> if it does have patches, I tend to unapply them and commit that
 * mterry just realized he hadn't been on IRC all morning and waves
<seb128> I hate lp:ubuntu with patches
<seb128> hey mterry
<pitti> seb128: right, that's insane
<pitti> seb128: but mu directly gives you the code diff, in particular configure.ac diff etcc.
<seb128> cyphermox_, hey
<seb128> cyphermox_, will you do the evolution updates for GNOME 3.1.91?
<seb128> cyphermox_, if you do those can you write them on the etherpad?
<rodrigo_> hmm, gnome-contacts is still not on the desktop set, I thought I had emailed cjwatson about it
<rodrigo_> ah, it's because it's in universe
<seb128> rodrigo_, is gnome-contacts in main?
<seb128> did you guys discuss getting it on the CD for oneiric again?
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, in universe, that's why cjwatson didn't add it to the desktop set
<rodrigo_> seb128, no
<seb128> it was pending when I left for holidays
<pitti> seb128: we did discuss it in last meeting, but we didn't actually find it very useful
<pitti> seb128: does it do anything useful to you that you can't already do with empathy?
<seb128> pitti, that was 2 weeks ago when I was still there I think
<pitti> ah, perhaps
<rodrigo_> seb128, 0.1.4 was just released, so I'll prepare an upload, and then you can please upload it?
<seb128> pitti, I didn't really play with it but it's supposed to work with any e-d-s contact
<seb128> so with evo, tb, empathy
<rodrigo_> it's still a bit in a non-working state
<rodrigo_> let me try 0.1.4
<seb128> rodrigo_, sure, just put it as need sponsoring on the wiki and whoever first get to it will upload ;-)
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> seems it might be better to delay it to next cycle for the default install
<seb128> if it's still not working great
<rodrigo_> hmm, ditto for gnome-online-accounts, it's not on the desktop set
<dobey> i wouldn't install it by default
<dobey> it seems pretty broken still
<dobey> pitti: is there a bug about the twisted glib integration using static bindings in oneiric?
<pitti> dobey: haven't looked for one
<seb128> rodrigo_, that one should probably be
<seb128> rodrigo_, but put it on the etherpad I will have a look at sponsoring
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<rodrigo_> I'll send mail to cjwatson also
<dobey> pitti: ok, i'll look and file/fix if not. just asking since nessita said she discussed the issue with you
<rodrigo_> oh, gnome-contacts 0.1.4 depends on an unreleased version of folks
<dobey> nice
<dobey> didrocks: hey. where is the default launcher list stored for the unity launcher?
<didrocks> dobey: in gsettings
<didrocks> dobey: for the unity package itself
<didrocks> (/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.Unity.gschema.xml once installed)
<didrocks> dobey: why?
<seb128> rodrigo_, gnome-online-account, it seems you forgot to update the .symbols?
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, maybe
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you want me to fix it?
<seb128> rodrigo_, let me fix and upload
<dobey> didrocks: i need to change the ubuntuone launcher
<didrocks> dobey: tell me what to change, I'll do it directly in trunk
<rodrigo_> seb128, I was going to fix it, so as you want :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, I've the build done and the diff handy, I can as well do it
<seb128> rodrigo_, since you need me to upload anyway
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, all yours then
<dobey> didrocks: replace ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk.desktop with ubuntuone-installer.desktop
<didrocks> dobey: done
<didrocks> dobey: is the icon different?
<didrocks> dobey: if so, you maybe need to notice the documentation team
<dobey> didrocks: nope, same icon
<didrocks> ok, great :)
<Laney> ricotz: did you know gnome-shell got a debian-changes patch? also that it ftbfs?
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> Laney, will you do the tomboy update? ;-)
<Laney> seb128: it was only translations, are you still interested in that?
<seb128> Laney, well, translations are useful and it would show in green on our version page, so why not ;-) not hurry but it doesn't hurt either
<Laney> ok i'll look at it later
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> Chipaca: did you make any progress on the syncdaemon removal?
<ronoc> pitti, would I be correctin saying the guest session always has a UID of less than 500 ?
<ronoc> pitti, second question, has the live cd user 'ubuntu' always have a UID of 999
<pitti> ronoc: I wouldn't rely on guest having any particular UID
<pitti> ronoc: live session user has uid 999, but of course that's not exclusively reserved for the live session
<pitti> ronoc: what do you need to do?
<ricotz> Laney, oh, you are right, where did that come from :\ -- how does it ftbfs?
<Laney> erm, I just clicked one of the grip things in the terminal and now I can't click anything to show you
<Laney> ... one second
<ronoc> pitti, I'm just trying to detect when I'm logged in as the live user, I think I will just match against the user name of 'ubuntu' ?
<pitti> ronoc: eww
<ronoc> pitti,  I know but the hell else I'm supposed to do, this user crap is ridiculous
<pitti> ronoc: anything which should be done specially in the live system ought to be done in casper
<ronoc> casper ?
<pitti> ronoc: so, what is your actual problem?
<dobey> Laney: Chipaca is sprinting this week so may not be generally available
<Laney> ok
<dobey> Laney: i have been on holiday, so i'm not sure if he got a finished fix/patch for that, though
<ronoc> pitti, the user menu which is bastardisation of old code from the session menu needs to be able to detect a number of things. Currently I have a bug whereby the user menu needs to be hidden when in a live session
<dobey> i don't see one in my e-mail though
<Laney> dobey: no rush, doesn't affect me, was just wondering
<pitti> ronoc: casper is the package which prepares and starts a live session from the images
<ronoc> pitti, so from the session service, should I jump through yet another  hoop to find out whether I'm in a live session or not
<pitti> ronoc: is this indicator-session-service?
<ronoc> yes
<seb128> ronoc, pitti: the easiest would be to a gsettings to hide the menu and let casper set it
<pitti> ah, no
<seb128> "to add a"
<pitti> or just have casper delete/rename the binary
<seb128> it's also an user request, getting a key to allow hidding the menu
<pitti> ah, then adding a gsettings key doesn't sound too bad
<jbicha> ooh, there's been people asking for the ability to hide the usermenu
<ronoc> seb128, but the menu needs to be hidden at all times anywya
<ronoc> so the user request is ridiculous
<seb128> ronoc, ?
<rodrigo_> jbicha, hey
<seb128> ronoc, why so?
<rodrigo_> jbicha, I fixed the gnome-keyring build issue
<ronoc> seb128, hidden when in a live session
<jbicha> rodrigo_: yes I saw, thanks!
<ronoc> seb128, it doesn't make sense to give people the ability to change user accounts from a live session
<seb128> ronoc, well, the key could be set in the live session
<pitti> ronoc: yes, casper can set the gsettings key, so it will be hidden in the live ssession
<seb128> ronoc, but the key could also be used on installed systems by users who don't want the menu
<Laney> ricotz: http://paste.debian.net/128615/
<dobey> seb128: or by admins who don't want users to have the menu
<ronoc> seb128, pitti, ok sounds good
<ronoc> I'll do that now
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> ricotz: I was only rebuilding because it wouldn't start for me (to try and get a trace of the crash)
<ricotz> Laney, this is caused by some stricter rules of g-i
<ricotz> Laney, only 3.1.90.1 build with it
<pitti> ronoc: ah, you un-claimed libgnomekbd?
<pitti> sorry
<pitti> rodrigo_: ^
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, not sure why my name was next to it, but I'll work on it as soon as I finish what I'm on right now, if nobody takes it before
<ricotz> Laney, you would see similar with mutter < 3.1.90.1
<pitti> rodrigo_: that's fine, I just wanted to do it this morning and then noticed that you had a lock on it
<pitti> rodrigo_: so, I don't particularly mind, I can do it or do something else and leave it to you
<rodrigo_> pitti, ah sorry then, take it if you want
<pitti> but I generally prefer updating libs first
<pitti> rodrigo_: ok, grabbing then (and glibmm2.4)
<Laney> ricotz: ok then, why are we still on 3.1.4?
<ricotz> jbicha, did you started some discussion about caribou vs onboard?
<ricotz> Laney, gnome-shell hard depends on caribou which isnt available yet in the repos
<ricotz> so either patching its dependency out or adding this new package are the options
<jbicha> ricotz: yes, we discussed earlier on irc that it's too late to switch Ubuntu to caribou & I think my patch should work to undo the caribou dependency
<Sweetshark> "slow keys are enabled" where the f*** does that come from and how do I kill it?
<Laney> we surely need to resolve this ftbfs one way or another
<Laney> also i'd like gnome-shell to actually start for me :-)
<jbicha> alternatively, we could change the g-c-c patch to allow starting caribou instead of just onboard
<jbicha> ricotz: did you want to update mutter or should I?
<ricotz> i would like less patching ;), so the g-c-c solution seems saner
<ricotz> jbicha, please go ahead
<ricotz> jbicha, i g2g soon
<jbicha> ricotz: ok
<Laney> argh
<Laney> live.g.o being down is really annoying
<ricotz> Laney, kernel.org is annoying too ;)
<jbicha> ricotz: the patch is temporary until rodrigo_ or someone can update g-c-c
<rodrigo_> ricotz, jbicha: which patch?
<ricotz> jbicha, ok, as long it works :P
<ricotz> rodrigo_, to remove the hard-dep on caribou of gnome-shell
<rodrigo_> ok
<ricotz> rodrigo_, so changing g-c-c to support caribou again would be better
<Laney> is caribou packaged?
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing/+sourcepub/1927752/+listing-archive-extra
<Laney> what happens if you have both caribou and onboard?
<jbicha> rodrigo_: we could use an option to allow users to pick caribou or onboard
<ricotz> Laney, it is in debian-svn too
<jbicha> Laney: g-c-c is patched to only start onboard
<Laney> if you patch it to work with either
<Laney> it'll prefer one I suppose
<didrocks> hum, did we update to get valac 0.14 by default? (seems unity-greeter is requiring 0.13.1 by it deps on valac only)
<pitti> didrocks: yes, valac points to 0.14 now (i. e. 0.13.3)
<didrocks> ah, not the case here, changing the alternatives then, thanks pitti :)
<seb128> didrocks, they have the same score we should probably tweak one of the series
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, same score, we should raise the 0.14 one then, will do
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> or lower the 0.12 one
<seb128> either way ;-)
<didrocks> indeed :)
<doko> cyphermox_  do you still work on 831237?
<didrocks> ok, seems the session runability should work :) make sense logout/login to test that, bbiab
<pitti> . o O { build faster, damn webkit }
<davmor2> guys I think there is an issue in the power/settings menu, I told me that my software was up-to-date but upon running update-manager there were 97 updates
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: meeting reminder in 8 mins
<chrisccoulson> w00t
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you looks like somebody who wants to update gnome-screensaver ;-)
<pitti> I'll stop doing updates today, just gave glibmm2.4 back into the "to claim" pool
<chrisccoulson> in a bit ;)
<pitti> I can do more tomorrow, but webkit is killing my machine, and I'll be AFK after meeting
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, you are noted down for it on the wiki!
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the ones you did, we are pretty much at the bottom of the stack
<seb128> will probably remain glib and gtk2 for tomorrow
<pitti> yeah, neither of those build well in parallel with webkit
<pitti> I'll see what I can get through tomorrow morning, before you guys wake up :)
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: meeting starts
 * pedro_ waves
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<rodrigo_> o/
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-09-06
<didrocks> hey
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> Sweetshark, seb128: welcome back!
<Sweetshark> o/
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<pitti> Sweetshark: so you didn't get "hack"ed into pieces?
<Sweetshark> pitti: no, just a good shakeup on the flight back through the thunderstorm.
<pitti> ken is on holidays, so no partner update today
<Sweetshark> pitti: otherwise, it was really quite a success.
<pitti> Sweetshark: nice! looking forward to your trip report
<pitti> didrocks: as usual, very nice unity update on the wiki, merci! anythign to discuss?
<didrocks> I guess it covers everything :)
<ogra_> didrocks, are you caring for bug 839557 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 839557 in qt4-x11 "FFe: Qt 4.7.4" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839557
<mterry> hi
 * ogra_ just left a note there, would be good to get vlc buildable again on arm
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, it's in the ubuntu-desktop ppa, see the team meeting report we are just doing :)
<ogra_> didrocks, awesome !
<didrocks> ogra_: and see the recent discussion with doko on #ubuntu-devel :)
<ogra_> doko, ^^^
<pitti> tremolux: anythign which we ought to discuss about s-c?
<ogra_> oh, i missed that :)
<pitti> tremolux: I actually have a question there
<tremolux> pitti: hello! sure, fire away
 * ogra_ was doing the vlc stuff as a side thing only 
<pitti> tremolux: what's the kind of feedback in terms of bugs/IRC rants/etc you got from beta-1?
<pitti> tremolux: I didn't notice an outburst of people complaining that it doesn't work, or anythign like that
<tremolux> pitti: right, that's my impression also, at least if they are complaining a lot, I don't know where  ;)
<tremolux> we do have crashes and lots of rough edges that people complain about in bug reports
<pitti> tremolux: and now that oneconf is in, I guess there is not a lot of reason to switch back; WDYT?
<tremolux> but we are fixing those as quickly as we can
<pedro_> there were a few crashes in s-c  but i must say that they were fixed really quickly :-)
<tremolux> pitti: well, I did not know there was an option to switch back!
<pedro_> bug patterns were written for most of them
<rodrigo_> :)
<pitti> tremolux: well, it would have been the obvious contingency plan in case -gtk 3 fell apart, or oneconf broke, etc.
<tremolux> pitti: yep  :)
 * pitti hugs pedro_
<pitti> tremolux: do you plan to keep -gtk2 as a fallback, or do you want to remove it from the package completely?
<tremolux> pitti: but yes, it seems things are really not in bad shape
<tremolux> pitti: so far, we will keep it I think
<tremolux> pitti: but yeah, there will be no use maintaining that at all so it should go as soon as we can
<pitti> ok, thanks
<tremolux> pedro_: yes, thanks for the bugpatterns!!  :)
<pitti> another general plea: please update your remaining WIs (or postpone them as appropriate)
<pitti> otherwise I'll need to steal your time individually to talk about them
<pedro_> tremolux, you're welcome :-)
<pitti> we just need to ensure that we don't keep lose ends
<pitti> AOB?
<pedro_> o/
<seb128> that was an efficient meeting ;-)
<pitti> pedro_: please go ahead
<didrocks> was so quick! :)
<pedro_> we still have a few bugs assigned to the team which are targeted to Oneiric : http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-desktop/oneiric.html
<pitti> well, nothing do discuss so far :)
 * Sweetshark looks around: "Where is my meeting?"
<rodrigo_> pedro_, "a few" is too optimistic :)
<pitti> (in fact, at some point we should re-discuss the purpose and structure of the meeting; perhaps at UDS)
<pedro_> would be nice if you guys can review the list and start assigning those to individuals
<pedro_> so they can be worked ;-)
<pedro_> or assign everything to rodrigo_
<pedro_> oops
 * rodrigo_ leaves
<seb128> yeah, I vote for assigning to rodrigo_
<tremolux> haha
<seb128> they are mostly g-c-c bugs anyway
<rodrigo_> pedro_, hmm, that's a different report from the other one you had
<seb128> ;-)
<rodrigo_> http://people.canonical.com/~pedro/desktop/canonical-desktop-team-assigned-bug-tasks.html
<pedro_> but that's more or less , please review and lets keep the fixing  ball rolling
<rodrigo_> so, should we follow the other one?
<pitti> pedro_: you mean the ones assigned to the team? right, I'll have a pass over those
<rodrigo_> I was looking at http://people.canonical.com/~pedro/desktop/canonical-desktop-team-assigned-bug-tasks.html all the time
<pedro_> pitti, yeah
<pedro_> rodrigo_, that's for 'all' the bugs in launchpad, the other is just listing the reports with an Oneiric task
<rodrigo_> ah
<didrocks> pedro_: come on! we will get bugs assigned because of you! Hope you are happy :-)
<pitti> pedro_: and the "none" ones, too
<pedro_> didrocks, oh that's the idea, make me happier ;-)
<rodrigo_> the ones for g-c-c and g-s-d can be assigned to me, yes
<rodrigo_> the others not :)
<pedro_> pitti, indeed
<pedro_> pitti, that's all from here
<pitti> pedro_: thanks; I'll garden the list this week
<pitti> AOB?
<pedro_> thanks!
<pitti> 3
<pitti> 2
<pitti> 1
<didrocks> 0 ?
<pitti> adjourned, thanks all! let's get back to finish off 3.1.91
<didrocks> thanks everyone! :-)
 * didrocks breaks the login now
<pitti> rodrigo_: that said, https://bugs.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/+assignedbugs looks pretty bad :/
<pitti> rodrigo_: I think that list should not exceed 20 or so for anyone
<rodrigo_> pitti, there are a lot of u1-related ones
<pitti> rodrigo_: do you want to unassign stuff you don't realistically get to?
<rodrigo_> I'll go over the list and assign them back to the u1 team
<pitti> rodrigo_: would you like me to help there and run through the list and unassign the less important ones?
<rodrigo_> pitti, if you want to do a pass over them, cool
<pitti> +assignedbugs is quite a nice tool for organizing ones work, but of course it gets worse the longer it is
<pitti> rodrigo_: that's why I'm asking you; some people don't like me interfering there, some others feel "afraid" of unassigning themselves
<rodrigo_> pitti, I'm not afraid, so go over it if you want :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: ok, will do
<rodrigo_> getting less bugs for oneself is always good :)
<nessita> dpm_: ping
<rodrigo_> btw, all evo-couchdb bugs, not sure what to do, as desktopcouch is completely broken in oneiric
<rodrigo_> and no fix is in the horizon
<pitti> is someone from u1 actually workign on desktopcouch?
<rodrigo_> no
<pitti> seems it's a rather crticial piece of infrastructure for U1, or is it not?
<rodrigo_> welll, there's a community guy, I think, having a look
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, it is
<rodrigo_> not only for contacts, but also for bindwood, and 3rd party apps that use desktopcouch
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i keep getting people pinging me about desktopcouch as well, thinking that thunderbird is broken
<chrisccoulson> it keeps displaying the addressbook errors propagated from desktopcouch
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, I feel your pain :)
<dpm_> hi nessita, about to start an app developer week session, I'll have to come back to you later on. In the meantime feel free to ask and I'll read the scrollback
<nessita> dpm_: hi there! would you have any hint on how to debug this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/841120
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 841120 in ubuntu-sso-client "Translated strings show untranslated" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pitti> rodrigo_: ah, I can't unassign you from upstream projects; so I'm afraid you need to unassign yourself for the evo-couchdb ones
<rodrigo_> pitti, no problem, will do it later, I need to get out now for a bit
<rodrigo_> pitti, maybe you can look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/evolution-rss/+bug/773763 , there's a branch attached to it
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 773763 in evolution-rss "evolution freeze on startup with the plug-in "evolution-rss"" [High,In progress]
<dpm_> pitti, I think nessita's bug might have to do with a translation file being distributed in the kde language packs, where it should be in the gnome or the generic ones (bug 773763) ^^
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 773763 in evolution-rss "evolution freeze on startup with the plug-in "evolution-rss"" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773763
<dpm_> argh, wrong bug
<dpm_> anyway, the link is up there ^
 * pedro_ -> lunch
<rodrigo_> ok, out for a bit now, bbl
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin, are you there?
<pitti> rodrigo_: want me to sponsor this? queueing
<pitti> dpm_: uh? you mean 841120?
<pitti> hello GunnarHj
<GunnarHj> pitti: Possibly I have found The Solution to the ssh connection issue with LC_* vars. :)
<dpm_> pitti, yeah
<GunnarHj> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/oneiric/accountsservice/unset-lcmess/+merge/73219
<pitti> ok, need to leave for today
<pitti> GunnarHj: will have a look tomorrow morning and comment there
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok, no problem.
<seb128> pitti, see you tomorrow!
<charlie-tca> Can someone take a look at bug 769256, which completely breaks the screen reader in oneiric?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 769256 in gtk+3.0 "Gdk enumerations do not contain GType info in GIR" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769256
<joanie> charlie-tca: You beat me to it. :-)
<charlie-tca> I also need to bring bug 841817 to someones attention?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 841817 in system-config-printer "system-config-printer missing from menus" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841817
<charlie-tca> The only ones with printer ability in oneiric now is Unity users
<joanie> If I could be so bold as to suggest that the complete inaccessibility of Ubuntu is a tad more critical than a printer....
<joanie> Seriously, without bug 769256 fixed, Assistive Technologies will no longer work in Ubuntu.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 769256 in gtk+3.0 "Gdk enumerations do not contain GType info in GIR" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769256
<seb128> charlie-tca, the gtk issue seems like something for pitti, he left for the day but he might read the backlog or ping him tomorrow
<GunnarHj> cjwatson: Hi Colin, still there?
<Pendulum> seb128: thanks :)
<Pendulum> (on the gtk issue and knowing who to poke :)
<joanie> Seeing as how the bug has been in existence since April and not addressed.....
<joanie> Can we count on Pitti doing something upon return?
<joanie> Because I know I'm going to be hearing about this from my Orca users upstream
<seb128> joanie, we will look at it tomorrow yes
<joanie> seb128: awesome. Thank you.
<seb128> joanie, it's weird that if it's breaking a11y since april nobody raised it as an issue before
<joanie> seb128: here's the deal with that
<seb128> like it was not triaged, not nominated for oneiric, not mentioned on weekly meetings
<joanie> Upstream made a change w.r.t. introspection
<joanie> before it was something ATs should "really get around to doing."
<joanie> then without telling us it became something ATs "must do now or else they will not work."
<joanie> So we made the required conversion to use gobject-introspection
<joanie> and now that we have, our ATs work great in jhbuild
<joanie> and Fedora
<joanie> and tank upon launch in Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Thank you, seb128
<charlie-tca> I will raise it with pitti tomorrow
<seb128> yw
<joanie> so this is a case where upstream elsewhere does something unfortunate
<joanie> and upstream ATs and some downstreams pay the price
<joanie> that I have no control over
<joanie> but we have a TON of Orca ubuntu users
<joanie> and we'd like to keep them ;-)
<Pendulum> well, I think Ubuntu would like to keep them too ;-)
<joanie> Pendulum: of that I have no doubts
<joanie> Or else I would not be here saying, "omg, omg!" :-)
<seb128> joanie, yeah, no worry, I just said why we didn't notice it
 * joanie nods
<joanie> for future reference, and said largely to Pendulum:
<seb128> the bug was not triaged, had no settings, no comments, no nomination and was not mentioned on IRC
<joanie> Eitan (eeejay) is like our upstream prodigy
<joanie> in other words, he was working on Caribou's introspection port prior to it being mandatory
<joanie> ;-)
<eeejay> joanie, you are setting me up...
<joanie> eeejay: hey!
<joanie> I didn't even see you in here
 * joanie blushes
<joanie> But my point guys is this:
<joanie> (sorry eeejay)
<joanie> If eeejay reports something (like this bug)
<joanie> triage it
<joanie> because ultimately when us non-prodigy devs get around to doing our jobs
<eeejay> joanie, thanks for nagging
<joanie> whatever he reported SHALL bite you
<eeejay> joanie, it is also easily fixable in pyatspi
<joanie> eeejay: dude, it wasn't a choice. API told me Orca won't even run in oneiric
<charlie-tca> Even better, when eeejay reports something like this, let us know
<joanie> and I tried it and sure enough, fearless leader was fearlessly correct
<charlie-tca> With thousands of bugs being reported weekly, we don't get to see all of them
<joanie> charlie-tca: for what it is worth, he subscribed me to the bug, but my bug notifications/email didn't cause me to get notified
<joanie> or else I would have poked sooner
<joanie> but it looks like he did subscribe Pendulum
<charlie-tca> But we have to understand the full impact to know what to do about it, too.
<joanie> so I'm just requesting humbly that Pendulum be on the lookout for eeejay-filed accessibility bugs downstream
<joanie> charlie-tca: One could argue that it is downstream's job to stay on top of downstream related issues
<joanie> like I said, Orca works awesomely in Fedora
<joanie> anyhoo, I need to run and see what other craziness awaits me in my inbox. Pendulum and seb128: thank  you again VERY MUCH for following up on this issue
<jbicha> ronoc: pitti: use this to disable the user menu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11223893&postcount=18
<ronoc> jbicha, no that was not where we intended that key to go
<ronoc> jbicha, it should be in the gsettings for the session service
<jcastro> jbicha: what's the canonical package to bring in the proper gnome3 desktop? with shell and everything? "gnome-desktop3"?
<jbicha> unintentional bug/feature? lol
<jbicha> jcastro: for Ubuntu, you should just need to install gnome-shell, gnome-panel if you want that in addition
<jcastro> what does gnome-panel bring in, like the fallback desktop thing?
<ronoc> jbicha, Ill speak with him in the morning
<jbicha> jcastro: yes, I'd also install gnome-tweak-tool because of bug 800315
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 800315 in light-themes "light-themes don't fully support Gnome Shell" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800315
<seb128> jcastro, gnome-desktop3 is a library, it's not going to bring a desktop, install gnome-shell
<ronoc> jbicha, seb128 because the idea was that we could allow users to turn off the user menu or any other indicator menu using a gsettings entry
<jcastro> ok so basically, "gnome-shell" is what we tell people when they want a normal GNOME desktop experience then?
<jbicha> jcastro: yes, it won't pull in Evolution or Epiphany but it does pull in the normal GNOME
<Laney> can't we have something like the debian meta packages?
<jbicha> Laney: gnome-shell is the metapackage basically, unless people really want a metapackage to give them Epiphany
<jbicha> well I guess that presumes that people don't try to remove unity & ubuntu-desktop
<Laney> http://packages.debian.org/sid/gnome
<Laney> yes
<Laney> ideally we get an ubuntu gnome 3 remix
<Laney> :-)
<seb128> would be nice ;-)
<seb128> jbicha, btw I just commented on your "don't force shotwell in the dash" unity merge request
<jbicha> I don't have a personal need to remove Unity just to use GNOME Shell, but the appropriate metapackage would be useful for those who want to or want to build a remix CD
<jbicha> the Debian gnome3 metapackage seems to have stalled: http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome/desktop/experimental/meta-gnome3/
<jbicha> they never published the package
<Laney> i'm sure that will come when gnome 3 goes to unstable
<jbicha> so it might not happen for Oneiric then
<didrocks> ok, enough for today, have a good evening everyone!
<seb128> 'night didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, you too :)
<jbicha> seb128: you're right, it would be nice if Shotwell weren't hardcoded though...
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, I'm not sure what the best way to deal with that though, gsettings key? but what users would find it there...
<seb128> it's the same issue than "media player"
<jbicha> personally I'd like to see Shotwell be the default image viewer to make it easily consistent but there's the formats problem
<seb128> right
<seb128> and even if it was default it would be a different .desktop that run it in viewer mode I guess
<seb128> which is not what you want to call from the dash grid
<jbicha> on the other hand, shouldn't shotwell be the default jpeg viewer though?
<seb128> you want the collection mode
<seb128> not sure
<seb128> it would be confusing to have different application when clicking on i.e a jpg and a png
<seb128> or a jpg and a gif
<seb128> you probably want the "image viewer" to be used in a consistent way to display images
<jbicha> I don't use bmp's much, it's more confusing that jpgs don't already open in Shotwell for me
<seb128> would you expect shotwell to open in library mode with your photo selected or in viewer mode?
<seb128> jbicha, to the user I'm not sure eog or shotwell in viewer mode makes a difference, neither of those look like the main shotwell ui
<seb128> though shotwell viewer is closer since it has the same toolbar at the bottom of the view
<seb128> not sure how much users care about the "gallery" view in the viewer as well, shotwell misses that
<jbicha> if I double-click on a picture I expect shotwell viewer, I think the viewer needs a button to open the library mode though
<seb128> for that it would need to know if you open a photo from your library or a random image from an email
<seb128> but yeah, I agree on principle with you, ideally we wouldn't need eog
<seb128> in really we have both and each has some limitations, it's somewhat suboptimal but without an easy fix
<seb128> but feel free to raise the "shotwell should be the default viewer" on the lists, I've no strong opinion about it, it might be a better option than eog
<seb128> there is pros and cons for each as I see it
<jbicha> seb128: are you busy? I proposed the mutter/gnome-shell update which should be a lot more stable than the current Oneiric version
<seb128> jbicha, I will have a look
<jbicha> ooh, live.gnome.org is up
<mterry> seb128, heyo.  Do you know why ubuntuone-couch is still in universe?  According to bug 491644, it should have been promoted already (a while ago)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 491644 in deja-dup "[MIR] deja-dup and friends" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491644
<seb128> mterry, it's not really clear, it was promoted at some point if you look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubuntuone-couch/0.2.0-0ubuntu4
<mterry> hrm
<seb128> mterry, my guess is that it showed in component mismatch because nobody was depending or recommending it in main so doko or somebody else demoted it to clean component mismatch
<seb128> nobody->nothing
<mterry> seb128, omg.  deja-dup recommends ubuntone-couch...  *not* ubuntuone-couch!
<mterry> wow
<seb128> there you go ;-)
<desrt> seb128: hey
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> seb128: you know this gnome-settings-daemon crasher business?
<seb128> desrt, I've been reading #gtk+
<desrt> ah.  good.
<doko> seb128, pitti is the mass demoter ...
<seb128> desrt, I don't think we have a testcase, it doesn't happen to most users
<desrt> back to #gtk then :)
<mterry> doko, can you please repromote ubuntuone-couch?  I just fixed the packaging typo in deja-dup that caused no one to depend on it
<dobey> hey guys, do you have any odd process things i should be aware of for proposing a merge into an ~ubuntu-desktop owned branch?
<seb128> dobey, no
<dobey> seb128: ok. https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/indicator-me/no-ubuntuone/+merge/74271 :)
<seb128> dobey, indicator-me has been deleted from oneiric, it's replaced by indicator-session
<seb128> dobey, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-me/+publishinghistory
<dobey> seb128: uhm, when did that happen?
<seb128> dobey, see the url I gave you
<dobey> seb128: hrmm, why is ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk still on the CD then?
<dobey> apt-cache rdepends only shows me indicator-me/indicator-me-gtk2 depending on it
<dobey> does rdepends not show recommends?
<seb128> dobey, unity recommends it
<seb128> hum no it doesn't
<seb128> wait
<dobey> no it doesn't
<BigWhale> Ubuntu Mono is not in Oneiric!? *cry*
<doko> mterry, done
<mterry> doko, thanks!
<dobey> seb128: hrmm, and indicator-me is in universe
<seb128> dobey, ok
<seb128> dobey, deja-dup Recommends ubuntuone-control-panel
<seb128> ubuntuone-control-panel Recommends ubuntuone-control-panel-gui
<seb128> ubuntuone-control-panel provides ubuntuone-control-panel-gui
<seb128> ups
<seb128> ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk provides ubuntuone-control-panel-gui
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> right, ok
<seb128> that's your "why it's on the CD" chain
<dobey> seb128: should indicator-me get removed from universe?
<seb128> dobey, it will fall off when things will stop depending on it
<seb128> which is blocked on ted to get indicator-applet ported to GNOME3
<seb128> we can't rebuild the current version, it wants old gnome-panel libs
<dobey> oh
<dobey> seb128: ok, well indicator-me shouldn't depend on ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk either way, so i guess my branch is still valid :)
<dobey> and i'll fix deja-dup too
<dobey> mterry: why does it recommends control panel btw?
<mterry> dobey, it requests the quota size from the controlpanel service
<dobey> mterry: what happens if that's not available?
<mterry> dobey, it will act as if the user has infinite space available, and will not clean up older backups as we approach the real life limit correctly
<dobey> mterry: is there any reason you're not getting that info from the REST API, given that is what you're using for actually putting the files on the server?
<mterry> dobey, yes and no.  I could do that, but (A) the REST stuff is in python in a different package (duplicity) whereas duplicity is written in vala which has less fun REST usage and (B) this code was written before the REST api was actually public
<mterry> rather, deja-dup is written in vala
<mterry> dobey, is there a problem using the controlpanel?
<dobey> mterry: i'm trying to remove ubuntuone-control-panel from the default install
<mterry> ah
<mterry> dobey, would the REST API be the only other way to request quote then?
<mterry> quota
<dobey> and i didn't realize deja-dup was using it that way. i thought you were using all REST, to avoid syncing and having the folder on the local computer
<dobey> mterry: no. i think control panel just gets it from the syncdaemon. but we are trying to remove that from default install too.
<dobey> mterry: is the ubuntuone part of deja-dup a plug-in? or is it compiled in the deja-dup binary?
<mterry> :)
<achiang> oh dear, can't login via lightdm anymore
<mterry> dobey, it's dynamically used if all the dependencies are installed
<mterry> dobey, so more like plug in
<mterry> dobey, but there is no in-app way to say "enable U1 support"
<dobey> mterry: ah, what are all the dependencies?
<mterry> dobey, ubuntuone-client, python-ubuntuone-client, ubuntone-couch
<mterry> dobey, and the control panel to get quota right
<dobey> ok
<mterry> dobey, so in your ideal world, DD would just use REST API?
<mterry> dobey, I'm not sure I can make that happen this cycle
<mterry> Well, I could, but it would be non-trivial.  How important is it?
<dobey> mterry: we can do REST next cycle i guess. and i think i can make a fix to the deps chain for this cycle to get what we want for u1, and not cause DD to blow up :)
<mterry> dobey, will the control panel service still be available for it's use by default?  I'd like to not break quota checking
<dobey> mterry: not by default, but it will get installed by ubuntuone-installer
<mterry> dobey, which will get triggered by DD trying to use other ubuntuone services?  (like logging in, etc?)
<dobey> mterry: so i'm thinking moving the deps to Suggsets in deja-dup, and having ubuntuone-installer install the pieces that deja-dup needs
 * mterry is a little confused by new installer world order
<dobey> mterry: no. the installer has to be run, but it will be the [u1] icon on the launcher by default
<dobey> mterry: so on a fresh install if a user sets up u1, and uses deja-dup, it should just start working i guess?
<mterry> dobey, OK...  But it sounds like if they use DD first, they won't see U1 as an option, because those services won't be running
<dobey> mterry: iow, i presume you're not doing anything if the user hasn't already configured u1?
<mterry> dobey, we offer a login/register button, but that's it
<seb128> this u1-installer business seems a step back compared to what we had
<seb128> is the "why you are doing that" documented somewhere?
<seb128> (just curious)
<dobey> seb128: the blueprint(s) i think?
<seb128> do you have a blueprint name?
<dobey> seb128: baiscally "move toward a unified setup process across all supported platforms"
<seb128> launchpad blueprints have quite some junks
<dobey> let me get them
<seb128> ok, don't bother, I see
<pgraner> 17
<seb128> it's a let's lower the experience on what we get on our concurrent platforms rather than optimize to do better where we control the experience
<mterry> dobey, it sounds like it would be good to trigger u1 installer if possible
<mterry> in DD
 * mterry looks into that
<seb128> it's pretty lame but I guess other argued before me and I will not win that argument so I should not bother ;-)
<dobey> seb128: unfortunately, the least common denominator almost always sucks
<dobey> seb128: trust me, i have been arguing against it from the idea's inception :)
<seb128> yeah, which is why it's a stupid thing to do where you can add value on the platform you control
<jbicha> what other supported platforms are there? just older Ubuntu versions?
<dobey> jbicha: windows
<jbicha> that doesn't make any sense then
<jbicha> Windows doesn't come with hardly anything out of the box that Ubuntu does
<dobey> you don't need to try to argue with me about it. i'm just trying to minimize the pain in the process while doing what i have to do :)
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: ping?
<jbicha> dobey: yeah I'm not arguing with you, it's just weird, it's not like Windows has a Ubuntu One installer pre-installed either, lol
<dobey> well no, you download the installer.exe and run it, which is fine because windows doesn't require you to have crap all over the filesystem to provide a runnable app. you can just shove everything in the .exe :)
<dobey> i suppose we could just pull everything from the archives, and i can write the installer in C# instead, and have the same result. "download this binary and run it, and we'll add some PPAs and install Ubuntu ONe."
<dobey> but i'm trying to make the experience at least not be totally horrible with it :)
<dobey> anyway, i don't need to know that some people don't like it. i already know that. i need to know how i can get what i need to get done, done, and have the experience remain reasonably ok :)
<Laney> isn't it getting on in the cycle to be doing this?
<hyperair> imo opensuse's one-click install thing works pretty well
<hyperair> can't we fix apturl to support the stuff you need?
<hyperair> afaik there was some random crap about how it shouldn't be easy to add PPAs.
 * hyperair shrugs
<hyperair> because teaching users to download and execute random crap to install their software is any better.
<dobey> i don't see how apturl would do what we need, at all
<Laney> is this basically "we don't want to support our previous releases"?
<hyperair> heh.
<hyperair> dobey: what do you need, exactly?
<dobey> i need people to stop moaning about the damn installer :)
<hyperair> what installer?
<dobey> ubuntuone-installer
<hyperair> is this some pseudo-package thing in the same light as flashplugin-installer?
<dobey> no
<hyperair> (sorry, i can't tell because of your lovely oneline description)
<hyperair> so exactly what does this thing do?
<dobey> it's an app that installs ubuntu one stuff, that itself is installed by default.
<hyperair> so ubuntuone is installed by default, and there's additional stuff that this app installs.
<dobey> no
 * hyperair is confused.
<hyperair> what are "Ubuntu One client applications"?
<hyperair> or you don't say, ubuntuone installer is here to install ubuntuone which is already installed.
<hyperair> why would you need to install ubuntuone if it's already installed?
<Laney> they are trying to make u1 not installed by default
<hyperair> .
<Laney> but you use this installer thingy instead
<dobey> ubuntuone is not already installed
<hyperair> ..
<hyperair> ...
<hyperair> at this point, the only thing going through my mind is..
<hyperair> but why?!
<kscloud> Having horrible wireless issues, should I file a bug against NM?
<hyperair> Laney: disk space issues?
<Laney> i think there is some plan to use a ppa and bypass the archive
<hyperair> oh dear, i don't have enough palms for the amount of facepalms this needs.
<Laney> i'm pretty uninformed though and could be talking lies
<hyperair> i hope you are.
<Laney> but look in ubuntuone/installer/gui.py:374
 * hyperair apt-get sources
<hyperair> hmm it looks like a PPA.
<micahg> hyperair: the installer isn't allowed to add a PPA by default
<Laney> i think that's disabled /for oneiric/
<hyperair> ah.
<hyperair> micahg: but why does it even want to install a PPA?
<hyperair> micahg: can we seriously not ship stuff ubuntuone needs in main?
<micahg> hyperair: no idea, there was more information in the FFe or MIR bug for the installer
<hyperair> micahg: got link?
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-installer/+bug/817133
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 817133 in ubuntuone-installer "[FFe] [needspackaging] ubuntuone-installer needs packaged" [High,Fix released]
<Laney> "agile delivery"
<dobey> like i said, i need people to stop moaning about it :)
<hyperair> Laney: i like comment #5
<hyperair> dobey: moaning about the ubuntuone installer adding PPAs?
<dobey> no
<dobey> moaning about ubuntuone installer existing
<dobey> the PPA whining is just an aside, and we aren't adding a PPA in oneiric anyway
<seb128> thanks to pitti and others who resisted on that? ;-)
<hyperair> heh
<dobey> no
<hyperair> well if the installer's just there to poke apt to install stuff, then why not, right? nautilus-share does the same thing with samba/libpam-smbsomething
<hyperair> dobey: the term "agile delivery" is kinda suspicious though.
<dobey> yeah, well, we can't all be firefox
<hyperair> firefox isn't excluded from the CD to be installed by some obscure firefox-installer.
<seb128> well I think the idea from the u1 team is to bypass the ubuntu team since they got told no to updates before since those don't match sru criterious
<hyperair> i don't see how firefox compares to this situation.
<dobey> firefox gets to have major version updates to stable releases
<hyperair> seb128: that rings alarm bells.
<seb128> there is probably a real issue there and not specific to u1 though
<dobey> nobody else does
<hyperair> dobey: what's wrong with making microreleases? banshee does that.
<dobey> i don't know, ask mozilla
<hyperair> dobey: i'm talking about ubuntuone.
<seb128> which is that people who write software want to be able to ship them according to their schedule and not according to whatever distributor schedule
<micahg> dobey: not true, you can ask the TB for a microreleaseexception
<dobey> banshee doesn't provide a server and a client
<hyperair> dobey: the ubuntuone team doesn't have to exhibit asshole behaviour just because mozilla has set a precedence.
<micahg> dobey: oh major versions?  chromium also has that, mainly because it's unsupportable otherwise
<Laney> the browser vendors are setting a terrible precedent, and you shouldn't want to live up to it
<dobey> hyperair: i don't need people berating me for doing the work i'm required to do
<hyperair> dobey: i'm not berating you for doing the work you're required to do. i'm saying you shouldn't follow a bad example.
<micahg> dobey: with the browsers, it's more about security than anything else that there's a major version exception
<hyperair> dobey: if you really need an exception, go talk to TB about it, not look into bypassing the entire ubuntu team.
<seb128> let's be realistic the archive model we have is lot of work and doesn't work often in practice
<hyperair> i'll agree with that.
<dobey> hyperair: no, you're just calling me and my team assholes for wanting to provide our users with the best possible experience, and being unable to with also trying to fit into the ubuntu freeze and release scheduling
<seb128> the ubuntu archive should be the base systems and the applications, etc should be in ppa or similar under the control of the upstreams
<seb128> where they can decide they cycles and what versions they want to push to who
<hyperair> dobey: no, i'm saying mozilla is exhibiting asshole behaviour, and u1 shouldn't follow suit.
<seb128> without having to be tieded to ubuntu archive freezes and rules
<hyperair> dobey: please calm down.
<dobey> i am calm. i was discussing a specific issue with mterry, and then everyone else had to jump in with "Why?!" about the installer.
<hyperair> seb128: i think suse/fedora does that. but it results in a lot of stuff not being discoverable in the repository by default, and you need to go google for this and that and add $random_other_repository to get what you want.
<micahg> dobey: BTW, I think landscape does major version updates in stable releases
<dobey> the real problem is getting stuff to stable release users
<seb128> dobey, yeah, sorry for starting a discussion with my question
<dobey> and situations where we can't develop on lucid and have it work on oneiric, or develop on oneiric and have it work on lucid, without insanely complex things
<seb128> the issue is that the rules are made to conserve a stable OS
<dobey> especially recently with all the introspection/gtk3/etc insanity
<seb128> but since we ship random applications in the archive we apply the same rules to the OS than to the random applications
<dobey> and i don't think lucid even has gobject introsepction, or at least, doesn't have most of the bits we need, and it's all very old
<dobey> and we can't go update gobject-inrospection/glib stuff, because it's a core part of the system :(
<dobey> anyway
<jbicha> dobey: what about only really supporting the most recent regular and LTS releases, that's just two tracks
<jbicha> is that too complex for the U1 servers?
<dobey> jbicha: the server isn't the problem, the clients are
<dobey> jbicha: ubuntuone files sync in oneiric is like 120+x faster than it was in lucid
<dobey> jbicha: but users can't get that improvement without new client
<jbicha> I expect new releases to bring improvements, users can upgrade if they want that
<dobey> but we've also made other integration changes with log-in, and such, since then, which have other dependencies, which don't necexsarily exist/work on lucid :(
<jbicha> it still works on lucid though, just not as nice, right?
<dobey> jbicha: that's a silly solution though, because users don't know if they want it or not
<dobey> yeah it 'works'
<dobey> a bicycle works to take you to the shop, too, but a ferrari is much nicer to ride in
<jbicha> dobey: as long as it "works", I wouldn't worry about the lucid users too much
<jbicha> as long as they don't hate Unity, they should like Prickly Porcupine next year
<dobey> jbicha: yes, well LTS doesn't mean "we aren't going to support you any more"
<jbicha> no, but LTS releases never get all the possible bugfixes, just the relatively simple ones that people care to backport
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, my laptop is actually falling apart
<chrisccoulson> really need to buy a new one without jo noticing
<statik> I would like to report a bug on the alt-tab switcher, but I can't seem to take a screenshot while the switcher is showing. When I press alt+tab, I get the new looking switcher, and pressing shift makes the selection go backwards as expected. When I press alt+shift+tab first, I get an older-looking switcher. Pressing PrtSc key doesn't take a screenshot until after I release the alt key and the switcher disappears.
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: around?
<statik> any suggestions on how to get a screenshot?
<dobey> statik: gimp lets you take a screenshot with a delay
<statik> dobey: thanks
<dobey> statik: so take a screenshot with a 3-5 s delay, and then do what you want, and keep it open until gimp snaps it
<statik> yep, perfect
<dobey> you're welcome :)
<statik> ah, shutter makes this very easy (i admit it, i'm scared of gimp)
<Sweetshark> statik: dont be mean, he can be a nice guy ....
<statik> heh
<dobey> statik: heh, well, i've only used gimp, for taking screeenshots, for like the last 15 years. :)
<dobey> well, maybe not that long
<dobey> i don't remember what i used to take screenshots in the 8bpp pseudodisplay days
<dobey> back when my Cirrus video card had an amazing 1MB of VRAM
 * Sweetshark remembers taking gimp screenshots of a windows remote desktop running on a linux box X-forwarding its display though a Solaris Sun-Ray ...
<mterry> dobey, to clarify, you're going to make ubuntuone-installer install ubuntuone-couch and the other deja-dup dependencies?
<mterry> I'm working on having DD run ubuntuone-installer if the user tries to use it first
<dobey> mterry: yes. though if they're missing, the bit in deja-dup just doesn't show up right?
<mterry> dobey, yes, but I'm making it so that if ubuntuone-installer is present, U1 will still show up, and we'll just run ubuntuone-installer for the user when we need to log in
<mterry> dobey, what would be sweet is if ubuntuone-installer could somehow prentend to be the credentials proxy and when a program asks to login, install then login as one atomic action (from dbus caller point of view)
<dobey> great yes. also an unbelievable pain to maintain :)
<dobey> mterry: btw, the installer doesn't get uninstalled after it installs everything
<mterry> dobey, noted, that's fine
<jcastro> Laney: hey, have you seen any reports of banshee just vanishing? Like, it still plays, etc. and can be interacted with from the sound indicator, but like the UI totally disappears
<Laney> jcastro: err, no I have not. Is it happening to you?
<Laney> hyperair: ^?
<jcastro> yea
<Laney> jcastro: does banshee --present work?
<jcastro> nope, tried that
<jcastro> it appears to have just crashed
<Laney> creepy
<jcastro> ok I'll keep a closer eye out next time
<TheMuso> Ok seems Jason is not around...
<bryceh> hi guys
<bryceh> yeah he sent an email he wouldn't make the meeting today
<TheMuso> Yeah I saw that.
<bryceh> I believe RAOF is at a conference
<TheMuso> I've been given chair responsibiliies.
<TheMuso> Ok then.
<TheMuso> STARTMEETING.
<TheMuso> bryceh: So whats happening in X land?
<bryceh> there is an xserver 1.10.4 in our git tree, ready to burst on the scene at any time
<bryceh> it's almost entirely just modest bug fixes, so unlikely to cause much of a stir
<TheMuso> Ok sounds good.
<bryceh> I rolled out a new xdiagnose 1.2, which includes some improvements for failsafe-x
<bryceh> still haven't confirmed a successful test with lightdm yet though
<TheMuso> Ok.
<TheMuso> Anything else to add, or should we move on?
<bryceh> nothing much else; been mostly tending to random bug reports and working on a couple private projects
<TheMuso> Ok sounds great, looks like X will be solid for oneiric.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: How does lightdm progress this week?
<robert_ancell> need to make a release...
<robert_ancell> There's hooks in the next release, which hopefully bryceh can use to help diagnose what is using all the CPU in the login screen
<robert_ancell> Also, lightdm now quits if the display fails to start, so failsafe-x can work with it
<robert_ancell> there's some minor UI changes in unity-greeter, which will require a ffe
<bryceh> robert_ancell, and thanks for the tips on hooking up xtrace; going to experiment with that for helping us find what desktop apps are driving the X cpu loads so much during boot
<TheMuso> Sweet.
<robert_ancell> the work for that came from  Guido Berhoerster from open suse / xfce so thanks to him!
<TheMuso> Ok sounds good.
<TheMuso> So, pulseaudio 0.99.3 landed on Monday, which was a bugfix release. David Henningsen has also been working on some jack detection support stuff, which will make pulseaudio know more about the volume controls to use depending on what is plugged in where.
<TheMuso> I'll be uploading the last bits of that after the meeting.
<TheMuso> A11y wise, a bit of a nag has been hit, due to some GTK and GIR issues, see bug 769256.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 769256 in gtk+3.0 "Gdk enumerations do not contain GType info in GIR" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769256
<TheMuso> snag
<TheMuso> I hope to see if I can nut out a work-around with either seb or pitti this afternoon.
<TheMuso> at least till an upstrea fix is available.
<TheMuso> *upstream
<TheMuso> Unity-2d is now set as the default session for people who install using the screen reader or braille accessibility profiles.
<TheMuso> And once the new lightdm lands, we will have accessible login again.
<TheMuso> Thats about it from me.
<TheMuso> Any other business?
<bryceh> yeah, I'm curious how we're doing with the bootspeed work?
<bryceh> did some issues get sorted out?
<TheMuso> I know there has been some back and forth about it, but I'm not sure where that ended up.
<bryceh> mm, ok, thanks.
<TheMuso> bryceh: Were you CCed in the recent discussion?
<bryceh> yeah, but haven't seen any further discussion today
<TheMuso> Right, nore have I.
<TheMuso> Ok if there is nothing else...
<TheMuso> ENDMEETING.
<TheMuso> thanks folks.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-09-07
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> dobey, hyperair: FWIW, we _did_ discuss how to do major U1 upgrades through SRU
<pitti> TheMuso: is that Gdk GType problem new, i. e. a regression since the last GTK upload, or has always been there?
<TheMuso> pitti: I don't know about how long its been there. Are you referring to bug 769256?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 769256 in gtk+3.0 "Gdk enumerations do not contain GType info in GIR" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769256
<TheMuso> pitti: This bug has only really popped up now as being serious since accerciser and orca moved to gobject introspection/GTK3.
<pitti> TheMuso: ah, ok; anyway, I'll compare it to natty's .girs, to see whether it was a recent regression or just am missing thing in pygobject
<pitti> err, g-i
<TheMuso> ok
<didrocks> good morning
<BigWhale> what he said.
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<TheMuso> Morning didrocks.
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, how are you?
<didrocks> hey TheMuso :)
<pitti> didrocks: I'm fine, thanks!
<BigWhale> Is anyone here running Gwibber?
<rickspencer3> good morning pitti, didrocks, et al
<rickspencer3> I hope everyone is doing very well today
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3, how are you?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, doing well
<rickspencer3> today is kinda big day for me
<rickspencer3> 20th wedding anniversary!
<rickspencer3> didrocks, how about you?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: oh, happy birthday to you and your wife then, congratulation :)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<micahg> rickspencer3: congrats!
<rickspencer3> nice translation
<rickspencer3> thanks micahg
<rickspencer3> we're celebrating with the kids this evening with pizza and bowling, and then a proper celebration on Friday
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I'm fine as well, hoping today will be less busy than the past few ones. Crossing fingers :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, bon chance
<didrocks> rickspencer3: how are you kids getting used to France? not too lost?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, they are fine
<rickspencer3> kids are adaptable
<rickspencer3> and their school is in English
<didrocks> pitti: you asked for some stats on software-center, it seems that the income of "new bugs" is not higher since the gtk3 version: http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/software-center
<didrocks> rickspencer3: did the new year started last Monday, as other French school?
<pitti> didrocks: oh, nice! I keep forgetting about all these graphs :)
<pitti> hey rickspencer3, how are you?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, last Thursday, actually
<pitti> rickspencer3: ooh, congrats to your 20th anniversary!
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti
<pitti> rickspencer3: do your kids learn some French as well?
<rickspencer3> pitti, they are starting
<rickspencer3> pitti,  my daughter has French and German language classes
<rickspencer3> and our new neighbors are german with a girl my exactly my daughter's age
<rickspencer3> AND the orchestra my daughter is in is combined with the German school
<rickspencer3> so, I wouldn't be surprised if she ends up with more German than French after this year ;)
<pitti> nice! they should pick it up in no time then
<Sweetshark> morning.
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<robert_ancell> pitti, I need to do a ffe for unity-greeter, should I open a master bug for this?
<pitti> robert_ancell: if there's already a bug for the thing you want to add, use that one
<robert_ancell> there's about 10...
<pitti> robert_ancell: hm, use one of them and give the numbers to the other ones perhaps?
<pitti> robert_ancell: but as you like, it doesn't matter much
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
<czajkowski> morning
<czajkowski> has anyone had any experience of apport crashing on them? it knows something has failed yet cannot get itself right to report the bug ?
<pitti> czajkowski: I did a fix for that yesterday or Monday
<czajkowski> pitti: did you :) ohh
<czajkowski> I reported the bug yesterday
<czajkowski> doing some updates now
<pitti> czajkowski: if you have all updates from today, and it still happens, please run it from a terminal and give me the stack trace
<czajkowski> so *hopefully* will do it
<czajkowski> pitti: will do, thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: are you going to do a new upload of thunderbird-gnome-support soon?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - what for?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it uses some NBS libs like libdbusmenu-gtk3, libebook1.2-11, libedataserver1.2-14
<pitti> these three
<chrisccoulson> oh, did i forgeto to update those? i actually fixed the extensions to load the new libs, but must have forgotten to update those dependencies
<chrisccoulson> i need to find a way to automate that ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, don't you build-dep on the -dev packages?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - no, these libs are used with ctypes from JS, so they're basically dlopen'd at runtime
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but you could build-dep on the -dev packages and then create the binary dependencies dynamically?
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> hey rodrigo_, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, possibly
<rodrigo_> hi pitti, chrisccoulson
<pitti> chrisccoulson: anyway, it's the last or pre-last main package which has NBS problems
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, how up-to-date is that information?
<chrisccoulson> it looks like i already fixed it
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html
<pitti> shoudl run every hour actually
<pitti> 07-Sep-2011 08:00 52K
<pitti> seems reasonably current (this is DC time)
<pitti> it's 08:14 in the DC
<chrisccoulson> pitti - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-beta.head/revision/345 and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-beta.head/revision/346
<pitti> hm, werid
<pitti> indeed, apt-cache show has the current one
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks, I'll investigate
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<rodrigo_> pitti, you didn't sponsor https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/evolution-rss/+bug/773763 , is it because there's anything missing from my side?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 773763 in evolution-rss "evolution freeze on startup with the plug-in "evolution-rss"" [High,In progress]
<seb128> hey
<rodrigo_> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey rodrigo_, how are you?
<rodrigo_> seb128, ça va bien, et toi? :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, doh, my spanish is not good enough to reply to that! I'm good thanks ;-)
<rodrigo_> :D
<didrocks> salut seb128
<didrocks> good morning rodrigo_
<seb128> lut didrocks
<rodrigo_> salut didrocks
<seb128> ok, over 300 emails during the night in my bugs box I was going to complain
<seb128> but half of it is the janitor which cleaned old bugs
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> so that's ok ;-)
<seb128> hey pitti
<didrocks> seb128: filtering filtering! :)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, if you get g-c-c work done maybe only upload around the end of the day
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, why?
<seb128> rodrigo_, seems we do 3-4 g-c-c uploads a day, we could probably batch a bit in the vcs before uploading
<seb128> rodrigo_, well, if you know other fixes will come the same day maybe no need to push several updates to buildds and users
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, it's because I'm going through the bug list, and don't know what the next bug is
<seb128> i.e spare some buildds time and bandwith ;-)
<rodrigo_> but yes, will keep the branch UNRELEASED until the end of the day
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's not only you, I did an upload as well yesterday ;-)
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, well not a strict rule, but if you think it's likely another fix will come in the next 2 hours better to way and batch
<rodrigo_> yeah, right
<pitti> seb128: btw, do you know why versions shows the glib upstream version as 1.2.x?
<pitti> seb128: it seems the "stable" version is 2.90.x, and the "unstable" version is 1.2.x
<pitti> seb128: but this thing confuses me, it pulls from people.gnome.org/~vuntz/tmp/versions/versions-unstable for both the stable and the unstable dictionary
<pitti> so I don't obviously see where it takes the 1.2.x from
<czajkowski> pitti: still happening ;(
<czajkowski> I've done todays updates/upgrade and restarted and as sooon as I open up anything the apport thingy pops up but doesn't go anywhere
<pitti> czajkowski: can you run "apport-bug" in a terminal? does that work?
<czajkowski> let me see
<czajkowski> pitti: You need to specify a package or a PID. See --help for more information.
<czajkowski> dialogue box pops up
<pitti> err, what?
<Laney> are you talking about the infinitely respawning apport dialog of doom?
<pitti> czajkowski: is that running GNOME or KDE?
<czajkowski> Laney: yes!
<czajkowski> pitti: Gnome
<pitti> apport-bug should print nothign and just ask you which symptom you have
<Laney> I've had that too, apport-bug works
<Laney> then again I xkilled it to make it stop
<pitti> Laney: any stack trace? can you run it from a terminal?
<pitti> simplest: "apport-bug", if that doesn't crash, run apport-bug /var/crash/something..
<doko_> mterry, pitti: python-mocker needs a MIR, and a conversion from python-support
<pitti> yep, seen already
<Tommeh> The following packages will be REMOVED
<Tommeh>   libegl1-mesa libegl1-mesa-drivers
<Tommeh> The following packages will be upgraded:
<Tommeh>   libwayland0
<Tommeh> Eep.
<pitti> Tommeh: seems ok?
<czajkowski> pitti: http://twitpic.com/6h9pzd/full  and http://twitpic.com/6h9qej/full
<Tommeh> Does libwayland0 really replace libegl & drivers? :/
<pitti> czajkowski: ok, this looks utterly utterly wrong
<czajkowski> pitti: welcome to my last 3 days
<czajkowski> I just pretend it's not there any more
<pitti> czajkowski: can you please run sh -ex /usr/bin/apport-bug and pastebin?
<czajkowski> sure
<pitti> czajkowski: do you see anything else on stderr when you run apport-bug?
<pitti> ah, no
<Laney> pitti: it's probably something auto-respawning and crashing; apport pops up again after I cancel its previous dialog
<vuntz> pitti: the glib thing is there to enable people who track both glib 2.x and glib 1.x
<pitti> vuntz: yes, that seems fine; it's a little weird that 1.2 is unstable and 2.9.x stable, but either way, it's a bug in the script which generates our versions.html
<pitti> Laney, czajkowski: first, please remove all /var/crash/* and killall update-notifier
<pitti> to avoid the automatic popups get in the way
<vuntz> pitti: well, versions-unstable doesn't track unstable version
<vuntz> pitti: it tracks versions of all software in all interesting branches, for the 3.1.x development cycle
<czajkowski> done
<vuntz> pitti: which includes the glib 1.2.x branch
<vuntz> pitti: but I'll be the first to admit it's a bit confusing :-)
<czajkowski> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/684214/
<pitti> czajkowski: what happens on /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk -f
<czajkowski> pitti: what do you mean, sorry
<pitti> czajkowski: if you run "/usr/share/apport/apport-gtk -f"
<pitti> what happen?
<czajkowski> ah ok sorry
<czajkowski> it's early
<czajkowski> pitti: you need to specify a package or a PID. See --help for more information. pops up again
<glatzor> hello pitti, do you have got any idea why the widgets in the gtk3 expander are so small? I tried resize and different sizes already, lp #739647
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 739647 in aptdaemon "Update manager error window is too small to read and is not resizable." [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739647
<pitti> czajkowski, glatzor: on the phone, bbl
<czajkowski> pitti: no worries
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: hey...I was having SHIFT+ALT+TAB probs today so I did a unity --reset
<jasoncwarner_> now I can't CTRL+ALT+T for terminal...is that related?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: hey, no, it's not related, this key is hosted by metacity
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: are you up to date? I pushed some fixes for ctrl + Alt + T yesterday, if so, you can reset it in g-c-c
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: I am...as of 2 hours ago (updating now)
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: should be fine, opened g-c-c, keyboard, shortcuts, launchers
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: hi - that zeitgeistbug you tweeted... any special way to reproduce?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: and you have "launch a terminal" there
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: if you set it back (which is the default now), it should be fine
<jasoncwarner_> kamstrup: log in  ;)
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: uh, i tried hat once ;-)
<jasoncwarner_> kamstrup: that is all I really do. I just boot up (I usually do that after I update just to be sure)
<pitti> czajkowski: do you have apport-symptoms installed?
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: thing is that this stack trace is crazy! :-)
<pitti> czajkowski: or, trying differently, does this work: /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk -f -p coreutils
<jasoncwarner_> kamstrup: anyhting you want me to try to reproduce? I typically get it just by rebooting ;)
<didrocks> can't it be the "shutdown" issue? is the timestamp really the one when logging in?
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: if you can confirm you get it fairly often I have an updated module you can manually install...
<pitti> Laney: do you get a stack trace when you run "apport-bug coreutils"?
<czajkowski> pitti: gimmie a tic and I'll let you know. Thanks for the help btw.
<Laney> pitti: no, but I just re-logged-in and didn't get the usual infinite dialog
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, NBS updated, now it's only on powerpc (which hasn't built yet)
<jasoncwarner_> kamstrup: I'll do that a bit later...or perhaps send me link...I have a bunch of calls to make tonight before I do anything reckless with my computer :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent, thanks :)
<czajkowski> pitti: running the above allowed me to get apport to report a bug !
<pitti> czajkowski: ok, but didn't trigger a crash
<pitti> czajkowski: ok, next experiment:
<pitti> sh -c 'kill -SEGV $$'
<pitti> apport-bug /var/crash/_bin_dash*.crash
<czajkowski> ok that caused a crash
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> sorry the program 'Dash'
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: ok - here goes - try it when you have time: "rm -rf /usr/share/zeitgeist/_zeitgeist/engine/extensions/fts.*" then download http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~zeitgeist-extensions/zeitgeist-extensions/trunk/view/head:/fts/fts.py and copy it into place "sudo cp fts.py /usr/share/zeitgeist/_zeitgeist/engine/extensions/" and reboot and do your thing
<seb128> pitti, seems you have a busy morning, ping me when other discussions you have started settle and you have a quiet time ;-)
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: Pitti has quiet time? I highly doubt that! ;)
<seb128> pitti, nothing important, I want to check if you read the backlog or notice the gir gtk bug the a11y pointed yesterday
<pitti> seb128: yes, I got that in my mbox, I'll look at it today
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, yeah, I was thinking the same ;-) "quiet" might not be the right word :p "less crazy" would be better ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I have my 1-on-1 with jasoncwarner_ soon, then I can hopefully get to that
<rodrigo_> pitti, is there any way to trigger a retrace for a bug?
<pitti> czajkowski: yes, it was meant to crash "dash" :)
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks, seems also that the glib,gtk documentation is having issue, I saw you tweaked the builds for those so I wanted to check if you had a clue about that as well, not hurry there either
<pitti> czajkowski: did you get a crash/backtrace for apport-gtk?
<pitti> rodrigo_: did the previous one fail, or did it not get to it yet?
<czajkowski> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dash/+bug/843711
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 843711 in dash "dash crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> seb128: well, "tweak" -- it seems that with some new upstream versions, --enable-gtk-doc isn't the default any more, so I had to turn that on explicitly
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for doing GNOME updates ;-)
<pitti> czajkowski: oh, you reported it?
<didrocks> seb128: yw :-)
<pitti> czajkowski: I'll invalidate that crash then
<czajkowski> pitti: sorry :(
<rodrigo_> pitti, it did it in a weird way -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/832160 it doesn't correspond to the crash
<ubot2`> rodrigo_: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x8d65a2c> bug 832160 not found
<pitti> czajkowski: no problem :)
<rodrigo_> also, not sure why that bug is private
<pitti> czajkowski: so, I still wonder what part of apport actually crashes for you then
<seb128> pitti, we should maybe not build the documentation and ship the html files from the tarball, I will check on that
<seb128> pitti, I'm looking at rodrigo_'s bug
<pitti> rodrigo_: ah, so retracing failed
<seb128> rodrigo_, what pitti said
<czajkowski> pitti: yeah tis kinda annoying last night in the middle of EMEA my system frize with the menu bar going across the screen  for alt tabbing through applications and I couldnt run apport then. but today I could at least get that bug to report
<rodrigo_> yeah
<pitti> seb128: oh, that's why it's not built any more? but shouldn't 'make install' install the shipped html files then?
<pitti> czajkowski: so, I guess you need to wait until you get that crash again, and then toss me the /var/crash/_usr_lib_apport_*.crash
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw I think those are what the glib patch desrt commited yesterday and pitti backported today should fix
<czajkowski> wil do
<pitti> czajkowski: thanks
<czajkowski> pitti: thanks for your help, I appreciate it
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, really? there are tons of duplicates / similar bugs
<rodrigo_> seb128, what's the # for the one desrt and pitti fixed?
<pitti> czajkowski: no worries; if it still crashes for people, I certainly want to know and fix it
<seb128> rodrigo_, i.e 657241 on bugzilla
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, I didn't do proper bug number tracking
<rodrigo_> seb128, I'll do it now, I've got several similar bugs assigned to me
<seb128> rodrigo_, from the gtk channel yesterday
<seb128> sept. 06 16:27:45 <hadess>	desrt, look at that nice trace: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/page.cgi?id=trace.html&trace_id=228185
<seb128> sept. 06 16:32:58 <desrt>	ya.  there's clearly some g_main_context_invoke() action missing here somewhere
<seb128> sept. 06 16:34:52 <desrt>	hadess: i've a few things to tend to already today, but i'll try to look at it before the evening is out
<seb128> sept. 06 19:32:22 <desrt>	hadess: totally stupid mistake on my part responsible for this crash
<seb128> sept. 06 19:32:37 <desrt>	i made all of the change notify functions safe except for one
<seb128> sept. 06 19:32:49 <desrt>	which only happens when multiple keys are changed at the same time, and even then only sometimes
<seb128>  
<pitti> rodrigo_: you asked me to look at bug 773763; do you just need sponsoring for the SRU, or is there something to be done for oneriic?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 773763 in evolution-rss "evolution freeze on startup with the plug-in "evolution-rss"" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773763
<seb128> rodrigo_, the patch pitti backported with today update is supposed to address that
<rodrigo_> seb128, so, have we confirmed it fixes the issue?
<rodrigo_> pitti, just the SRU
<pitti> rodrigo_: ack
<seb128> rodrigo_, desrt thinks it fixes but since we have no testcase I agreed that we would backport the fix and see if bugs stop coming
<seb128> rodrigo_, so we are there now "wait to see if they stop coming" ;-)
<rodrigo_> ok, I'll keep them all open
<rodrigo_> there are a lot of very similar ones
<seb128> rodrigo_, well, put them in incomplete asking to try with the current glib?
<rodrigo_> yeah, right
<seb128> thanks
<rodrigo_> the glib update is 2.9.90, right?
<seb128> they are all xcb errors right?
<seb128> rodrigo_, correct
<rodrigo_> btw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/804896 always gives me a timeout error
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 804896 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon assert failure: gnome-settings-daemon: ../../src/xcb_io.c:140: dequeue_pending_request: Assertion `req == dpy->xcb->pending_requests' failed." [High,Triaged]
<rodrigo_> can anyone try and mark it as incomplete if it works for you?
<seb128> rodrigo_, try adding +edit to the url?
<rodrigo_> oh, ok
<seb128> +editstatus rather
<rodrigo_> yeah, +edit is just for the summary and description
<seb128> that usually workaround timeouts from loading the mainpage
<rodrigo_> it does, yeah!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, I'm sure you will be glad if that's indeed fixed with that glib update because you were so looking forward debugging those :p
<rodrigo_> yeah
<rodrigo_> I can't stop jumping of joy if that's fixed :)
<rodrigo_> if that fixes it, I mean :)
<ronoc> pitti, hey i released yesterday with the new gsettings entry to hide the user menu
<ronoc> did you see that ?
<ronoc> key is called 'user-show-menu'
<ronoc> in the i-session gsettings schema
<AfC> 'dconf' directories keep appearing all over the place, apparently whenever I start Nautilus or Gedit!
<seb128> ronoc, btw I fail to see how that fix the "invalid utf-8" bug
<ronoc> seb128, was it not the idea that casper would set this value to false before starting the i-session-service which in turn would then hide the menu by default
 * ronoc checks code
<seb128> ronoc, right, but there is still a bug somewhere, if displayed the indicator should get a valid username and not "invalid utf-8"
<seb128> ronoc, even if the bug is workarounded by hidding the indicator
<ronoc> seb128, the only instance we get a invalid utf8 on the panel now is in the case of the live cd
<ronoc> seb128, for guests I have fixed it
<seb128> well still it seems like on the livecd case you should get the real username, i.e ubuntu
<ronoc> beforehand
<seb128> but probably not worth arguing if the menu is not showed on the livecd
<ronoc> seb128, no you shouldnt because you shouldnt have the menu in the first place
<ronoc> so whats the point
<seb128> ronoc, well to me it indicates that in some cases the indicator can get "invalid utf-8" rather than the username so there is a bug in the code that get the current user name
 * didrocks agrees on that view, seems 2 separate issues to fix…
<seb128> ronoc, in practice it might be a corner case setup issue but it's still a bug, even if it's not visibility in common cases ;-)
<ronoc> seb128, I can protect some more against that
<ronoc> sure, ill get around to it
<seb128> ronoc, but let's not bother, we have better to do
<seb128> that seems like a low priority thing to investigate the day we run out of real issues
<ronoc> :)
<seb128> ronoc, just curious how do you get the username?
<seb128> I though it would be reading passwd or doing a call to accountsservice, I'm just surprised that either of those would be buggy on the livecd
<ronoc> seb128, its that which is delivered by lightdm so from org.freedesktop.account.....
<seb128> ronoc, ok, so maybe it's a bug in the accountsservice left and not in the indicator ;-)
<seb128> I will play with d-feet later on to see
<ronoc> seb128, well the real name entry can be blank, its the user name has to be filled
<davmor2> guys there is a bug in the dash on the applications lens where nothing shows up under games
<popey> i thought there were no games shipped now?
<popey> saw someone in a video review mention that
<davmor2> popey: it's not showing anything the panel is empty completely
<davmor2> but only on games
<davmor2> none for install either
<pitti> ronoc: ah, nice
<pitti> ronoc, seb128: want me to update casper for this?
<ronoc> pitti, please Martin, stop the flow of bugs ...
<pitti> ronoc: which schema is that?
<pitti> /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.indicator.session.gschema.xml ?
<ronoc> com.canonical.indicator.session
<ronoc> yup
<ronoc> pitti, should have the key as of 0.3.4.3 released last night
<pitti> com.canonical.indicator.session user-show-menu true
<pitti> right, here we are
<ronoc> that's the one
<ogra_> hmm, my .desktop file that used to be added to the favorites from an initrd script doesnt show up in the launcher anymore, is the process of adding an entry documented somewhere ?
<pitti> uh, there's a lot of stuff in casper which needs porting to gsettings
<ogra_> ah, was there already something ported ?
<ogra_> so i could steal from there
 * ogra_ checks
<pitti> ogra_: no
<ogra_> :(
<pitti> I'll start with scripts/casper-bottom/22screensaver, and working my way downwards
<pitti> and add ronoc's hiding of the user menu
<pitti> ronoc: is there an LP bug for disabling the user menu?
<pitti> i. e. should I close something in the changelog?
<ronoc> pitti, I should have opened a fresher bug , there is one, I'll find it now one sec
<pitti> ronoc: not necessary to open a bug just for that
<pitti> ronoc: just wondering if the changelog shoudl close existing ones
<ronoc> pitti, yeah there is one, I just need to find it, one sec
<ronoc> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-session/+bug/834137
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 834137 in unity-foundations "user menu says [Invalid UTF-8]" [Medium,In progress]
<pitti> ronoc: I'll add a casper task then; but the actual bug for the invalid utf-8 is still in the indicator, so this should be kept open, too
<pitti> ronoc: grabbed the casper task, thanks
<pitti> ronoc: ok, committed; I'll upload this now, let's test tomorrow's live CD
<Laney> what package contains the network settings applet?
<Laney> chrisccoulson: are you aware that "Use system proxy settings" in firefox/oneiric doesn't appear to work?
<chrisccoulson> Laney, yes
<Laney> sweet
<seb128> Laney: what "applet"? how do you open it?
<Laney> I go to gnome-control-center and click network
<Laney> is that part of g-c-c itself?
<ronoc> pitti, ok ill keep it open
<pitti> desrt: hmm, does that ring a bell? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79223405/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.glib2.0_2.29.90-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pitti> Session terminated, terminating shell... ...terminated.
<pitti>   /gdbus/delivery-in-thread:                                           make[5]: *** wait: No child processes.  Stop.
<pitti> I can re-try a build, I'll save the build log
<pitti> (didn't happen locally)
<seb128> Laney: yes
<seb128> pitti, yeah, please retry and save the log
<pitti> seb128: yep, done; http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.glib2.0_2.29.90-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ogra_> hrm, i dont seem to be able to find out how to add an entry to the launcher
<ogra_> i need a way to do that from a script/package without running dbus available
<ogra_> and all i cqan find is docs on how to create a launcher
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, trying to make it possible to create and upload mozilla source packages from the datacenter is turning in to a bit of a pain
<dbarth> random thunderbird freezes since the last update this morning; is that a known issue?
<chrisccoulson> oh, i forgot to bzr launchpad-login
<chrisccoulson> d'oh
<chrisccoulson> dbarth, no, i've not seen anything like that
<ogra_> grmbl, why isnt the transition from gconf to the new launcher model properly documented, sigh
<ogra_> or are gconf keys for favorites still used ?
<chrisccoulson> right, moment of truth time. lets see if i can get the daily builds to run without hammering my bandwidth now :)
<rodrigo_> can someone sponsor this https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/oneiric/system-config-printer/fix-842092/+merge/74394 please?
<rodrigo_> no, no need to, it's on the desktop set!
<seb128> rodrigo_, did you type the second command on the g-s-d bug you commented on?
<seb128> you wanted to ask for the min value the second time?
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm
<seb128> pitti, can we teach apport to stop duplicating from closed bugs?
<seb128> or from "invalid" bugs rather
<pitti> seb128: yeah, that's due to the missing dup db consolidation
<pitti> which is due to LP timing out
<seb128> well maybe "closed" is better ;-)
<pitti> seb128: seems we'll need a different approach there
<seb128> pitti, hum?
<pitti> I have an idea about it, though
<pitti> seb128: can you give me an example bug?
<seb128> pitti, what has consolidation to do with that?
<pitti> seb128: consolidation updates the dupe db for open/closed at which version
<seb128> <hadess> division by 0 can still happen i guess
<seb128> <rodrigo> hadess, the last duplicates are for 3.1.91
<seb128> <hadess> but at least the error paths are ok
<seb128> <rodrigo> hadess, yes
<seb128> <hadess> where's the stack trace with the latest g-s-d?
<seb128> <rodrigo> hadess, no stacktrace, the retracer in lp doesn't et the stacktrace again if it's a duplicate
<seb128>  
<seb128> pitti, today's example of an issue
<pitti> right
<pitti> but would be nice to have an example dupe bug for this
<pitti> anyway, I can find one as well, I guess
<seb128> rodrigo_, ^ do you have an example?
<seb128> pitti, I will tell you next time we get one
<rodrigo_> an example of what?
<seb128> pitti, but it's nothing new, we have the issue for ever I think
<rodrigo_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/833595 is the one I was talking about with hadess
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 833595 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGFPE in backlight_get_percentage()" [Critical,Fix released]
<seb128> pitti, if a segfault signature match one of the db it will close it as duplicate and clean it so you loose any way to get a newer or better stacktrace
<rodrigo_> if it gets a duplicate for a newer version, it just marks it as dup, but it would be good to update the main bug with the stacktrace for the new version
<rodrigo_> if that's possible
<seb128> pitti, did the glib update drop symbols? i.e g_unix_signal_add_watch_full
<kamstrup> seb128: desrt mentioned on gtk-devel that last snapshot broke api+abi
<seb128> "
<seb128> * API/ABI changes:
<seb128>  - unix signal watches now match the API of all of the other sources
<seb128>  - revert the addition of g_date_time_source_new () from last release"
<seb128> he mentioned yes
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<seb128> ok, I'm out for a few hours, bbl
<pitti> seb128: yes, that symbol was dropped; I didn't notice anythign that actually used it and fails on it, though, did you?
<seb128> pitti, we got a bug about evolution not starting
<seb128> on that symbol missing
<seb128> guess it needs to be updated to 3.1.91
<pitti> ah, I see
<seb128> will do that later if nobody else do
<pitti> oh, doesn't appear on versions
<seb128> it's not on the default installation
<pitti> seb128: ok, thanks
<seb128> so it slipped out
<pitti> seb128: ah, that's only default install?
<seb128> you need to click on the "+" next to package for non default install
<pitti> I thought we didn't ship gnome-user-docs any more either
<pitti> aah
<seb128> we have a whitelist in versions.py for things to show anyway, maybe it's there?
<seb128> well I've pinged cyphermox_ about the evo update yesterday but he didn't reply
<seb128> not sure if he's around this way
<seb128> pitti, but don't bother we can deal with that later
<seb128> I've to run now though, we will be back later
<pitti> seb128: ok, sorry about that
<seb128> pitti, not your fault and no worry, still an unstable cycle ;-)
<seb128> ok, I got to go, see you later
<cyphermox_> seb128: you pinged me about evo yesterday? I never saw it
<cyphermox_> I can update it now if nobody did it yet
<pitti> cyphermox_: thanks
<dobey> pitti: is anyone looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/couchdb/+bug/817656 ? i see a merge proposal for it. is dholbach the right person to review it?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 817656 in couchdb "Please merge couchdb 1.1.0-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [High,In progress]
<pitti> dobey: can be done by any sponsor, but it needs a FFE, I suppose? (new upstream version)
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> needing an FFE for a severe bug fix sucks :(
<pitti> dobey: unless the current version doesn't work at all?
<Laney> is the new upstream bugfix?
<dobey> pitti: it doesn't. and i can't mark the desktopcouch bug a dup of that one, because it has too many dups and timeout errors :(
<pitti> and the bug trail has several problems, too
<dobey> Laney: couchdb is a clusterbomb of insanity like firefox
<Laney> sigh
<pitti> the main rdepends are python-couchdb (and its rdepends) and two universe packages which don't sound very interesting
<pitti> so I don't mind upgrading to the new version
<pitti> but the severe performance regression should be addressed perhaps? (there is a proposal how to fix this)
<dobey> pitti: hrmm, that suggestion is also suggested to be set in the desktopcouch config, and leave the upstream defaults as they are in the couchdb package
<dobey> pitti: not sure which would be better/preferred there
<AfC> More random spurious dconf/ directories!
<didrocks> reboot needed, brb :)
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> re
<seb128> cyphermox_, hi, no worry
<desrt> pitti: i think so?
<desrt> pitti: there is a kernel and/or libc bug that's causing a lot of glib tests to hang lately
<desrt> pitti:  i tried to ping doko about it, but got no love
<seb128> pedro_, hola!
<pedro_> seb128, hey hey ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, how are you?
<pedro_> seb128, doing good and you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> pedro_, sept. 07 12:55:59 <hadess>	rodrigo, and tell pedro that i won't take any bugs for the media-keys plugin, and that i require versions in the bug reports
<seb128> just for info
<seb128> sept. 07 12:56:12 <hadess>	it's really pissing me off that i have to go and look for those in launchpad
<seb128> pedro_, so maybe copy the package version in the description of the bugs you forward ;-)
<pedro_> seb128, ok so same special treatment we do with rhythmbox ;-)
<seb128> what about rb?
<BigWhale> empathy is broken again? just for me or is it an international problem? :>
<pedro_> broken in which sense?
<pedro_> works fine for me
<BigWhale> dbl clicking on a name in the contact list doesn't open chat window
<BigWhale> ah, there's a new version... I'll try this one
<seb128> cyphermox_, bug #843769 can probably be closed with the evolution update btw
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 843769 in evolution "evolution not start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/843769
<seb128> "evolution: symbol lookup error: evolution: undefined symbol: g_unix_signal_add_watch_full"
<seb128> that's thanks to desrt!
<cyphermox_> thanks
<cyphermox_> I tried to reproduce it but so far couldn't?
<cyphermox_> maybe I need to reboot or something before all the libs get used
<cyphermox_> (I was updating this morning)
<seb128> cyphermox_, what glib version did you get?
<cyphermox_> 2.29.18-0ubuntu3
<seb128> cyphermox_, the new version failed to build first so maybe you didn't it yet on your architecture, it's 2.29.90
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so you didn't get it yet
<cyphermox_> ah :)
<seb128> well in any case it's a glib abi break
<cyphermox_> well, this will be fixed soon in evo
<cyphermox_> then I'll fix the NBS right away, I checked what would be affected ;)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pedro_, was there anything to fix still in bug #840611
<seb128> ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 840611 in seahorse "seahorse dropped the libcryptui-dev package, needed by almanah and seahorse-plugins" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840611
<pedro_> seb128, seems pitti fixed all , so nope
<seb128> pedro_, ok, I closed it, feel free to reopen if you notice issues due to it
<pedro_> will do it
<jml> hi
<jml> it seems that g-s-d is breaking whenever I log in with no power on.
<jml> no power plugged in, rather.
<seb128> jml, breaking like segfault? did you use apport to send the bug?
<jml> seb128: yeah, probably about a half-dozen times already
<seb128> jml, can you give me the numbers?
<jml> seb128: I don't know if it's a segfault. What happens is that none of the theming or key mod changes seem to work. And then, when I log out then log in again I'm prompted to report an issue.
<jml> seb128: sure.
 * jml looks through mail logs
<jml> bug 836014
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 836014 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836014
<seb128> jml, that's a segfault
<seb128> SIGSEGV
<tedg> pitti, Okay, so flash installer is still not working for me.
<Nafallo> seb128: hi
<tedg> pitti, It doesn't seem to want to go down and install the i386 deps all the way down.
<seb128> hey Nafallo
<jml> seb128: sure. It's more that I didn't remember details.
<seb128> tedg, h's off for today, try #ubuntu-devel
<jml> seb128: I've been filing stacks of oneiric bugs this last week, they all tend to blur together.
<Nafallo> seb128: I have a weird bug I've seen twice over the last few weeks, and I'm not sure where to file it. thought you would be a good person to ask :-)
<broder> hey cyphermox_: is nm-applet supposed to be creating system-owned connections by default instead of user-owned?
<seb128> jml, is that real hardware or virtualbox?
<jml> seb128: real hardware.
<cyphermox_> broder: yup, one of the major changes in NM 0.9
<seb128> jml, can you run "/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gsd-backlight-helper --get-brightness" with no power plugged?
<seb128> Nafallo, sure, just ask
<Nafallo> seb128: when I alt+tab, the transparent selector thing doesn't disappear afterwards. stuff underneath is still accessible, just quite hard to see. restarting the x-session fixes it. any idea what it could be/heard of it before?
<jml> seb128: sure.
<seb128> Nafallo, seems like a compiz issue
<broder> cyphermox_: err, right. i know the architectural stuff, but you can still create "user-owned" connections that are stored in the system settings service
<broder> cyphermox_: i ask because right now i get prompted by polkit every time i connect to a new network
<cyphermox_> yes, you can still create user-owned connections
<broder> cyphermox_: but we don't by default?
<Nafallo> seb128: okay. that seems like a good suspect indeed. my others was metacity or unity :-)
<cyphermox_> broder: my guess is that you're missing an update of some sort. initially it was prompting all the time, but that was fixed in the polkit policy some time ago (like, months)
<seb128> Nafallo, it's unity-3d right?
<Nafallo> seb128: yeah
<Nafallo> 4 year old hardware (at least)
<Nafallo> :-P
<broder> cyphermox_: hmm...ok, i'll try to upgrade soon and then come back and harass you :)
<cyphermox_> broder: I think it may have been because of a dist-upgrade from natty early on, is that possible?
<broder> cyphermox_: my config is screwy, i actually backported the NM 0.9 and nm-applet 0.9-rc packages to natty
<broder> this may be totally my fault
<cyphermox_> but yeah, if upgrades currently break in this way and keep doing Vista-like "do you allow XYZ", then it's a bug that should have been fixed
<cyphermox_> ok. in this case, check policykit or the package that ships the policy (hold on, trying to figure out which it was)
<broder> cyphermox_: the polkit rules come from the NM package
<broder> it has <allow_active>auth_admin_keep</allow_active> for the system settings
<cyphermox_> broder: nah, there's some other piece. someone from the security team did the upload :)
<broder> oh, there was a polkit change? ok, i can believe that
<cyphermox_> oe maybe you're right
<cyphermox_> but IIRC there was a change in other rules outside NM
<broder> ok. i'll try to actually upgrade soon and test on oneiric
<cyphermox_> ok. let me know
<charlie-tca> cyphermox_: Thanks for the network icon in Xubuntu Oneiric. It finally came back. :)
<cyphermox_> charlie-tca: my pleasure. it was kinda fun to debug and figure out
<jml> seb128: sorry, am on a phone call. I run it, it says 15.
<jml> seb128: same plugged in and unplugged
<cyphermox_> intially I had gotten it to show both the indicator and tray icon at once, but figured having just one instance of nm-applet was a good thing :)
<charlie-tca> Probably true
<charlie-tca> It is good to see the indicator again
<cyphermox_> so I take it you don't use the indicator widget?
<seb128> jml, ok, no hurry, it would be useful to get a stacktrace using gdb, I've put a comment on the bug, whenever somebody can try to do that the info would be useful, I will have rodrigo to look at it since apparently he though he had fixed the bug but it's still happening
<cyphermox_> I said I'd try to fix the bluetooth, jockey and etc too, perhaps I should get to that now
<charlie-tca> I don't know what we use.
<charlie-tca> bluetooth is a nightmare for us. We are probably going to have to go to blueman for it
<charlie-tca> I can't keep all the names of these things straight. I look in the panel, I got an icon, or I don't got an icon ;)
<jml> seb128: thanks.
<seb128> jml, yw ;-)
<cyphermox_> charlie-tca: if bluetooth is currently showing as a broken icon, then you don't have the indicator widget in the panel (I thought that was the difference between the Xfce and Xubuntu sessions)
<charlie-tca> Bluetooth doesn't show at all in my panel, but I have nothing that uses it either
<cyphermox_> charlie-tca: ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, could you have a look to bug #832603 when you have some time?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 832603 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_simple_async_result_complete()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832603
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's in the media-key code and upstream is not really wanting to look at it since we do some patching around there
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you probably know the code best around so would be nice if you could have a look to it
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, sure
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<jml> yay progress.
<jml> uninstalling rabbitmq-server makes "Restart" restart.
<jml> I wonder if it fixes suspend / resume too. That'd be awesome.
 * jml tests
<dobey> hrmm
<didrocks> ok, time for dinner. See you tomorrow!
<dobey> is there a calendar application installed by default in oneiric, or is that a missing feature now?
<seb128> dobey, no calendar application by default
<dobey> seb128: should we split evolution-couchdb into 2 separate packages? (one for the e-d-s plug-ins, and one for the evolution gui plug-ins)
<dobey> seb128: so people can get contacts sync in tb without having to install the evo gui
<seb128> dobey, chrisccoulson was supposed to work on that
<seb128> dunno what happened to it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<chrisccoulson> yes, we should do that
<chrisccoulson> i haven't done it yet because desktopcouch seems to be completely broken anyway
<chrisccoulson> and is resulting in people reporting bugs against thunderbird already ;)
<dobey> couchdb 1.1.0 fixes the desktopcouch brokenness. it's just that couchdb 1.0 doesn't work with new erlang that's in oneiric
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> does that mean we are completely screwed? ;)
<dobey> well there's a bug requesting couchdb 1.1.0 sync from debian, and a merge proposal for it
<chrisccoulson> the plan was that i would split evolution-couchdb, and then provide a small tb extension to create the couchdb addressbook
<chrisccoulson> and i've already written the extension
<dobey> but new couchdb seems to suck at performance by default
<seb128> chrisccoulson, when are you off again?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, good question
<dobey> and pitti didn't answer if it was preferred to fix that in couchdb itself, or in desktopcouch
<chrisccoulson> seb128, just in time for final freeze, i think ;)
<seb128> dobey, "that" being?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, so you still have time for that couchdb and contact syncing work?
<dobey> seb128: there's a configuration change that makes the performance match what was in 11.04
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah
<seb128> chrisccoulson, some people will be unhappy at us if we don't have contact syncing working with tb for Oneiric ;-)
<dobey> seb128: that change can either go in the couchdb package as a patch, or we can stick it in desktopcouch, so that it always gets used by desktopcouch, but system couch uses upstream couch defaults
<seb128> dobey, seems better to fix couchdb directly?
<dobey> seb128: i'd say enough people are already upset that it doesn't work with evolution :)
<seb128> dobey, right, well rick checked with us that contact syncing will work in tb for oneiric some weeks ago
<dobey> seb128: i would think so, but i don't know enough to say definite one way or the other
<dobey> well syncing still works
<dobey> it's just that you can't see them from evolution or tb :)
<seb128> dobey, well first step would be to address the issues on https://code.launchpad.net/~wibblymat/ubuntu/oneiric/couchdb/update-to-1.1.0/+merge/74236
<dobey> afaik, replication still works fine, so long as you're not stuck on the finicky server that can sometimes be problematic, and that we're working on getting fixed/replaced
<seb128> Daniel Holbach (dholbach) wrote on 2011-08-18 Posted in a previous version of this proposal
<seb128> "libjs-jquery-form is in universe. It would need to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess"
<seb128> you need a ffe as well now
<dobey> can we just move couchdb to universe?
<seb128> if everything which install couchdb on demand handle enabling universe when it's not set I guess we could
<dobey> what all installs it on demand? just u1 control panel?
<seb128> not sure but I think so
<seb128> dobey, well demoting couchdb would be demoting anything which has a depends,recommends,build-depends on one of its binaries
<seb128> or one of the binaries from desktopcouch, etc
<dobey> if so, you can consider that done. it's like 20 minutes of work for me to do tops, and i think it's not enabling universe atm for installing bindwood either, so we'd need to fix that anyway
<seb128> not sure if any package use it to build in main
<dobey> i'm fine with that :)
<seb128> well you still need a ffe
<dobey> just couchdb-glib and evolution-couchdb afaik
<dobey> ffe because it is a major version bump?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> that and the demotion probably need an archive admin review to check that actual nothing uses it
<dobey> i wish apt-cache had rbuild-depends
<seb128> dobey, for example if evolution-couchdb has a build-depends on some couchdb component it will need to go to universe
<dobey> i don't think anything needs it to compile though
<seb128> dobey, so you can't get a binary installed for tb by default
<dobey> seb128: we already can't have it installed by default because it's not on the CD
<dobey> we removed it from CD for 11.04
<dobey> so nothing installed by default is using couchdb/desktopcouch
<seb128> dobey, you can use http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.oneiric/rdepends/couchdb/couchdb-bin
<seb128> or similar
<seb128> but yeah, demoting the erlang,couchdb stack would be nice ;-)
<dobey> seb128: that is just binary package deps though, doesn't show build-depends. like if soemthing used it to run tests
<dobey> but i don't think anything does, that's not in that list
<dobey> and odd that evolution-couchdb is listed there, instead of couchdb-glib :)
<seb128> dobey, germinate does list build-depends
<seb128> dobey, see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.oneiric/rdepends/xorg-server/xvfb
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> ok, gotta run
<dobey> appointment
<seb128> see you later
<Sweetshark> !seen jasoncwarner_
<ubot2`> I have no seen command
 * Sweetshark hands ubot2` a cookie.
<jml> seb128: just attached a thing that's a backtrace of a segfault in g-s-d in bug 836014
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 836014 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in idle_is_session_inhibited()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836014
<jml> seb128: might be a different crash though.
<seb128> jml, thanks
<seb128> jml, could you get one with gnome-settings-daemon-dbgsym installed? ;-)
<Elvar> Hi. I'm not sure if this is the right channel for this, but I was wondering if anyone could help me with an ubuntu gtk problem.
<seb128> Elvar, hey
<Elvar> hi seb128
<jml> seb128: ok
<seb128> what sort of question?
<seb128> jml, thanks
<seb128> Elvar, user questions should rather go on #ubuntu
<seb128> have to go for dinner, bbl
<Elvar> thx. i'll go there
<jml> how do I install gnome-settings-daemon-dbgsym?
<seb128> jml, cf 1. on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<bigon> pitti: ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/gi/_gi.so: undefined symbol: g_callable_info_skip_return with the experimental version
<jml> seb128: thanks. go eat dinner. :)
<jml> seb128: OK. trace w/ symbols uploaded. I also need to eat, and am running out of morale so might not come back.
<seb128> jml, thanks, no hurry for debugging go enjoy your evening and come back tomorrow with morale set to high ;-)
<jbicha> /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/gnome-classic.session requires notification-daemon or it will fallback to the metacity version
<jbicha> will installing notification-daemon interfere with Unity's notifications?
<chrisccoulson> so, bug 832603 will definitely occur if the media-keys plugin is stopped before the callback passed to g_bus_get is fired
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 832603 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_simple_async_result_complete()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832603
<chrisccoulson> i wonder what would cause that condition to happen though?
<chrisccoulson> jml, is that the bug you were looking at eariler?
<kscloud> Anyone know of a bug that concerns Qt apps crashing compiz?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no, jml's bug what in another .so
<dobey> chrisccoulson: ping. were you going to split up the evo-couchdb package, or should i go ahead and do that?
<cyphermox_> dobey: split up evo-couchdb?
<dobey> cyphermox_: yes into 2 packages. one for the evolution gui bits, and one for the e-d-s backend bits
<cyphermox_> mmkay
<cyphermox_> so you can use the e-d-s backend stuff in thunderbird I guess?
<dobey> cyphermox_: so using contacts sync in tb won't require installing all of evolution
<cyphermox_> fun
<cyphermox_> well, I won't stop you. evo-couchdb will need at least a rebuild soon (e-d-s/evo updates)
<dobey> cyphermox_: new versions break ABI?
<cyphermox_> dobey: libcamel-1.2-29
<cyphermox_> instead of -28
<dobey> lovely
<dobey> i wonder why they don't just change it to -3.0 at this point
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-09-08
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> desrt: ah, thanks; I'll just keep retrying it on the builders then
<pitti> dobey: couchdb> oh, I didn't answer because I have NFC about couch
<pitti> bigon: where do you see this error?
<TheMuso> morning pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> pitti: Not too bad thanks.
<TheMuso> Yourself?
<pitti> pretty well, thanks!
<pitti> TheMuso: looking at bug 769256 now, I'll see whether we can apply a workaround in our packages
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 769256 in gtk+3.0 "Gdk enumerations do not contain GType info in GIR" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769256
<TheMuso> pitti: ok thanks.,
<pitti> well, I'll first give it a shot upstream
<TheMuso> ok
<jbicha> pitti: do you know if installing notification-daemon interferes with Unity's notifications?
<pitti> jbicha: it shouldn't
<pitti> jbicha: notify-osd's dbus script has some code to detect whether to use notification-daemon or notify-osd
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti!
<desrt> pitti: if you could get some love on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/838975 it would be nice :)
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 838975 in eglibc "weird pthread/fork race/deadlock" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> desrt: that's a little above my head, I'm afraid :/
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, ping
<jasoncwarner_> hey  robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, can I get you to try an optimised unity-greeter and see if that makes a difference?  Are you using i386 or amd64?
<jasoncwarner_> amd64
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, yay, I'll just email you the .deb then
<jasoncwarner_> I just updated and didn't see U-G come down...
<jasoncwarner_> oh
<jasoncwarner_> ok
<jasoncwarner_> you can always share in U1, if one.ubuntu.com is working (it wasn't yesterday)
<jasoncwarner_> but email works as well.
<robert_ancell> brb
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, ok, emailed it to you now.  Should use the new one as soon as you log out after installing
<jasoncwarner_> is there a way I can check when I'm on the screen?
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, while logged in?
<jasoncwarner_> when I'm logging in...
<jasoncwarner_> like, I'm sitting on the u-g screen about to login, how do I check I'm using the proper u-g version?
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, the logo in the bottom left will be translucent, which is not the case in 0.0.5
<jasoncwarner_> or am I making this too complicated?
<robert_ancell> yes :P
<jasoncwarner_> ah, ok
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: I'm tesitng this for laginess, right?
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, yes (I don't see any on my system)
<jasoncwarner_> ok...rebooting...back in like 4 minutes :/
<robert_ancell> there's two major changes - the animation is now constant time, and the backgrounds are rendered in a thread
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, still there?  you don't have to reboot, just log out btw
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: back
<didrocks> pitti: FYI, libunity will have an ABI break today, prepare for seeing a bunch of rebuilds
 * micahg cries, chrisccoulson ^^
<micahg> didrocks: did you see my note about qt4-x11?
<rickspencer3> I forgot to start xchat this morning, this gave me the illusion of  a very quiet morning
<didrocks> micahg: hum, no I didn't? when did you sent it?
<micahg> didrocks: I subscribed you to a bug several hours ago about adding a patch to it
<pitti> didrocks: ah, thanks
<pitti> rickspencer3: one is ridiculously productive without IRC, right? :-)
<rickspencer3> pitti, well, I did go to the bakery and enjoy some esspresso
<didrocks> micahg: do you have the bug number handy? It seems I didn't get it in my "subscriber" box?
<rickspencer3> so, I'll answer your question with a "yes" ;)
<micahg> didrocks: bug 837557
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 837557 in qt4-x11 "fraudulent DigiNotar certificate issuance" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837557
<pitti> rickspencer3: 'zactly!
<rodrigo_> morning
<micahg> wow, how nice of ubot2` to get the right task :)
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<didrocks> micahg: oh that? its already done… but thanks :)
<micahg> didrocks: ah, excellent, uploaded too or just waiting to upload?
<didrocks> (and you didn't subscribe me, but assigned) :)
<didrocks> micahg: waiting to upload in coordination with some new unity-2d release
<didrocks> micahg: all is ready from monday (expect from this patch I added yesterday after reading the blog post)
<micahg> didrocks: ah, right, cool, thanks, I'll watch for the upload and close manually if you don't add the bug #, thanks, one less thing to worry about :)
<didrocks> micahg: I'll add the bug # now, no worry :)
<micahg> didrocks: thanks, I'm heading to sleep now
<didrocks> micahg: enjoy :)
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: oh btw, agateau fixed the sni-qt and dbusmenu-qt to support multi-arch, so you should get your indicator in skype back
<jasoncwarner_> I saw that today,  :)
<jasoncwarner_> it is working !
<didrocks> great :)
<didrocks> pitti: I never get it from the wiki page, is a strange change, so an UIFe needs a ack or just subscription + email sending? The wiki page doesn't seem to tell it needs an ack
<pitti> didrocks: it's a freeze exception like any other, so it does need an ack
<pitti> didrocks: for UI we require an additional ack from the documentation team
<pitti> but u-release@ usually subscribes/asks them after initial review
<didrocks> pitti: ok, well, in this case, the doc team is making the change :)
<didrocks> pitti: quick look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/839880 ?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 839880 in language-selector "Instructs to use System -> Administration menu" [Undecided,In progress]
<didrocks> pitti: I try to chase the unity guys to get all UIFe done for today's release (there will be a lot, so maybe can open a metabug summarizing everything?) otherwise, I won't upload the new release
<pitti> didrocks: well, Gabor is translation team, but right, we should fix that, an in this case it's a string break, so that implies his +1
<pitti> didrocks: summary bug sounds fine; I thought we already had one
<pitti> didrocks: there was one which explained all the layout changes in the dash, for example
<didrocks> pitti: oh? I wasn't subscribed to this one, this is from yesterday?
<pitti> didrocks: bug 841945
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 841945 in unity "UIFe: Dash - Shape and positioning of most of the elements in the Dash need adjustment" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841945
<didrocks> pitti: ok, there is not all the changes, but the others are touching the dash as well
<pitti> TheMuso: ah, I think I have an upstreamable patch now which works in all scenarios; doing the last test builds. so expect an upload over the day
<pitti> back in ~ 1 h
<seb128> hey
<rodrigo_> hey seb128
<didrocks> salut seb128
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> salut didrocks
<chrisccoulson> good morning eveeryone
<rodrigo_> morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi rodrigo_, how are you?
<rodrigo_> I'm fine thanks, and you?
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, yeah, not too bad thanks, although i've got quite a headache this morning
<rodrigo_> oh, suck :(
<bigon> 06:40 < pitti> bigon: where do you see this error? << http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=640467
<ubot2`> Debian bug 640467 in python-gobject "Insufficient requirement on glib" [Grave,Open]
<chrisccoulson> seb128, so, i figured out last night that stopping the media-keys plugin before the callback to g_bus_get is dispatched will cause bug 832603
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 832603 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_simple_async_result_complete()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832603
<chrisccoulson> i can fix that, but it would be nice to figure out the conditions which actually cause that
<chrisccoulson> because it seems a little weird
<chrisccoulson> in fact, destroying the plugin before that callback fires will cause a crash too, because nothing is holding a ref to it, but that's not the issue there
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, I'm looking at that bug myself, but why would you want to stop the plugin?
<seb128> hey rodrigo_ didrocks chrisccoulson
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, well, they're stopped on shutdown
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> bigon: thanks, I'll have a look
<seb128> hey pitti
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, right, but the call is supposed to have finished, unless you log in and out very quickly, right?
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, but yes, I'm fixing it by keeping a ref to the GCancellable's, so that we can clean up on shutdown
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, yeah, that's why i'd like to figure out the condition it happens under
<rodrigo_> yeah
<chrisccoulson> the issue is is that manager->priv->introspection_data is NULL when the callback fires
<seb128> rodrigo_, can you backport the g-s-d commits bastien pointed to fix the segfault you discussed yesterday?
<rodrigo_> seb128, it doesn't fix the division by 0, my patch does, which is in the branch
<rodrigo_> seb128, so I was thinking on keeping my patch in the package and just remove it with the next version upgrade, which should have the final fix
<seb128> rodrigo_, bastien reverted your fix in git and says his commits are the right way to fix it
<bigon> pitti: joss told me there is nothing to do
<bigon> we need to wait for a new glib version in experimental
<bigon> :(
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, but it doesn't, I'm waiting for him to wake up to discuss it
<seb128> ok
<pitti> bigon: sounds like it requires a stricter build/binary dep at least?
<pitti> yay, that fix should unbreak orca
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, right, so that means it's being called after cleanup
<chrisccoulson> indeed
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, I'll finish my fix and push to the g-s-d branch
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<bigon> pitti: indeed the dep must be adjuste
<bigon> d
<pitti> bigon: so it seems the upstream configure.ac check isn't sufficient either?
<bigon> maybe Ididn't look at that in deep
<seb128> pitti, why did you turn on --enable-gtk-doc in glib and gtk when you did updates? did you run into build issues?
<pitti> seb128: because the new upstream versions stopped building it by default
<pitti> seb128: previous versions apparenlty did
<pitti> seb128: but I'll change it to just ship the orig.tar.gz pre-generated one
<jasoncwarner_> hey seb128 or didrocks, after a reboot today I lost the battery indicator...
<jasoncwarner_> can I get it back without rebooting?
<seb128> pitti, desrt told me they didn't build it by default for a long time
<pitti>  seb128: I just fixed bug 769256, working on bug 842543 now
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 769256 in gtk+3.0 "Gdk enumerations do not contain GType info in GIR" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769256
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 842543 in ubuntu "Bad generated documentation for all includes in gtk.h" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842543
<seb128> pitti, ok, thanks, I was going to look at it but since you are on it
<rodrigo_> bug 836014
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 836014 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in idle_is_session_inhibited()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836014
<pitti> seb128: well, the previous version apparently built, but with the new version dh_install failed because the doc files weren't present
<seb128> pitti, it might be as simple as "just go back to shipping the tarball htmls"
<pitti> seb128: perhaps the new gtk-doc-tools makefiles break installation of the pre-generated sources, etc.
<seb128> pitti, ah that's interesting, the .html are in the tarball, at least for glib
<pitti> seb128: yes, I'll ship the pregenerated ones, and update dh_install accordingly (install from source dir instead of build dir)
<seb128> I didn't check gtk3
<pitti> seb128: they are in gtk3, too
<seb128> seems like an upstream bug then
<pitti> seb128: back then I thought that we shipped the built docs
<seb128> there is probably another bug if rebuilding the documentation leads to broken html files
<seb128> we usually ship the upstream one since between make dist and the package build there is no content change and no reason the htmls should be differents
<seb128> so no need to add build-depends and build time
<pitti> *nod*
<seb128> pitti, let's check with desrt later on about the make install not installing the documentation if --disable-gtk-doc is used
<seb128> that seems an upstream bug
<pitti> uh, dbus-daemon went crazy, using 100% cpu
<pitti> apparently e-d-s keeps spamming it
<pitti> or something else which tries to talk to e-d-s
<pitti> indicator-datetime-service presumably
<seb128> pitti, indicator-
<seb128> right, I was going to say that
<seb128> pitti, do you have indicator-weather?
<pitti> no
<pitti> I have a window
<pitti> and weatherbug on my mobile
<seb128> I think jjardon was asking if people who get the issue has indicator-weather installed
<pitti> ok, killall indicator-datetime-service helped
<pitti> it autorespawned, and the indicator seems alright (shows my appointments)
<seb128> bug 774071
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 774071 in indicator-datetime "Indicator-datetime-service renders 100% CPU usage" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774071
<seb128> pitti, ^
<pitti> cheers
<seb128> should probably be "high"
<seb128> not sure why ted set it to low
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, sorry I forgot to go back to you
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, you can try to kill unity-panel-service
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, it should reload and with luck give you back your indicator
<didrocks> (the indicator isn't there when the battery is fully charged if the current behavior I have there is correct)
<seb128> pitti, did I say that you rock today yet? ;-)
<seb128> (just happy to see the retracers working in a stable way)
<pitti> seb128: uh, what did I do?
<pitti> ah, heh :)
<pitti> merci :)
<seb128> cyphermox_, what happened to the evolution upload?
<seb128> (well I guess he's sleeping by now)
<pitti> libpanel-applet-2 is gone from NBS \o/
<seb128> pitti, great work!
<seb128> didrocks, jasoncwarner_: no, indicator-power shouldn't hide when the battery is full
<pitti> now our remaining things are panel-applet-3 (depends on indicator-applet), the evo libraries, and ptlib/ekiga
<didrocks> seb128: hum, that's the behavior I have for the past month though
<seb128> didrocks, that's a bug
<pitti> there are only 5 libnotify1 rdepends left, I'll see to porting those
<didrocks> seb128: was thinking it's indended, will check with ted/ronoc
<seb128> didrocks, bug #844377?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 844377 in indicator-power "Power/battery indicator no longer showing" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844377
<seb128> didrocks, check with jjardon he's the indicator-power guy
<seb128> didrocks, see bug #811769 as well
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 811769 in indicator-power "Power Menu should respect icon-policy hide setting" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811769
<jjardon> didrocks: what is the output of upower -d ?
<didrocks> jjardon: right now, I removed the power plug, so I see it, let's wait for it being at 100%
<didrocks> jjardon: but jasoncwarner_ doesn't see it, you can ask him :)
<seb128> hey jjardon ;-)
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, can you pastebin a "upower -d" log?
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: sure.,...just rebooted and it sure is gone
<pitti> dh_install: libgtk-3-doc missing files (debian/install/shared/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/gtk*), aborting
<pitti> seb128: ^ FYI, that's the build failure
<seb128> desrt, ^
<jasoncwarner_> http://pastebin.com/RNwReRmF
<pitti> but no problem, I'll just install them from ./docs/
<seb128> pitti, find debian/install/share -name html?
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: ^^
<seb128> jjardon, ^
<pitti> seb128: no *.html at all
<seb128> ok, so make install bog
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, jjardon: seems like bug #844377
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 844377 in indicator-power "Power/battery indicator no longer showing" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844377
<jjardon> seb128: hey ;), ok, the bug is not related to the indicator then, but maybe with upower
<jjardon> do we have an update of upower recently?
<seb128> jjardon, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/upower
<seb128> jjardon, not for 9 weeks
<pitti> jjardon: no, it didn't change for a while
<pitti> there's a new upstream version, but it only has one tiny fix which is relevant at runtime
<pitti> jjardon: gpm used to have a gconf setting for when to show: always/only when charging/never/etc.
<pitti> jjardon: does i-p have something similar? didrocks might have a gsettings key to only show when charging?
<seb128> pitti, no, see http://pastebin.com/RNwReRmF
<seb128> pitti, they get upower bog
<jjardon> pitti: yeah, but that gconf key was removed with the move to g-s-d
<seb128> pitti, that's upower -d log
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: I had battery up until about, I don't know, 1.5 hours ago?
<jasoncwarner_> then I rebooted to test a unity-greeter thing with robert and it went away
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, were you working plugged and now unplugged?
<jasoncwarner_> (I did an update during that time, but I don't remmeber what came down)
<jasoncwarner_> no
<seb128> ok, dunno then
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: no...always plugged in
<seb128> still seems a upower issue and you are not the only one seeing the bug I pointed
<jasoncwarner_> ok
<jjardon> seb128: I'll ask upstream
<seb128> jjardon, do you think you could help getting it debugged?
<seb128> jjardon, great, thanks!
<didrocks> is it me or LP is dead?
<pitti> "Oops"
<seb128> it's "oops"
<didrocks> ok, we are all oppsing then :)
<seb128> ot's back
<seb128> it's back
<didrocks> and it's off again :/
<didrocks> can play this game for long! :-)
<rodrigo_> need to run some errands, bbiab
<ricotz> pitti, hello, should i file a bug or can you look at it this way http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/clutter/ - it cant be uploaded to debian yet since it is missing a newer atk
<seb128> ricotz, pitti: I can look at tit
<ricotz> seb128, thanks
<ricotz> seb128, do you know if jbicha is fixing gnome-shell?
<seb128> ricotz, no idea, what is broken?
<ricotz> seb128, quite a bit build-deps are missing
<ricotz> so it ftbfs
<seb128> ok
<seb128> well I'm sure he will fix it
<ricotz> doko_, hello :), so armhf will be available on 12.04
<ricotz> seb128, good
<seb128> jjardon, thanks for bringing the upower issue upstream
<jjardon> seb128: the problem is with upower and the new glib version, we need the latest upower
<seb128> pitti, we need a new upower, upowerd exit on the same missing symbol from glib that evolution
<seb128> jjardon, I've been reading #control-center, thanks ;-)
<seb128> pitti, do you want to do the update?
<jjardon> seb128: oh, great ;)
<seb128> pitti, we need http://cgit.freedesktop.org/upower/commit/?id=785ecbb6d5f635f7c8076009f696001d2247fd31 in fact
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, ^ upowerd broke yesterday due to the glib update
<seb128> didrocks, your issue is probably different since you had it before today
<didrocks> seb128: right
<pitti> seb128: can do (sorry, I'm in meeting)
<seb128> ricotz, pitti: I uploaded clutter
<seb128> pitti, no hurry for upower, danke
<ricotz> seb128, ty
<koolhead11> hey all
<didrocks> hum, sending an email, and thunderbird crashed
<didrocks> and click on "restart" and no restart, nice :/
<ogra_> you probably need to install the restart and the send extensions *g*
<seb128> it's all chrisccoulson's fault!
<didrocks> all of it! :)
<koolhead11> does it makes sense to use gconf after unity arrival for future LTS?
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, do you get the crash in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/832603 ?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 832603 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_simple_async_result_complete()" [High,Triaged]
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, no, i've never had that before
<rodrigo_> ok
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: thanks for being on there...I know you hate the conf system :)
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: it was quite hard to understand you; Jane and Rick were okay
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: at least I figured out how to use empathy for it (it actually Just Works, just had the wrong conf code)
<pitti> seb128: so, I can't upload that upowerd to Debian yet; will do an ubuntu upload then
<pitti> but will update upower at Debian to the current upstream version first
<seb128> pitti, why can't you upload to Debian?
<pitti> seb128: debian's glib is at 2.28 still
<pitti> ah, and the new upstream version also doesn't work for Deiban
<pitti> but no problem
<seb128> pitti, the commit I pointed suggests that they check the glib version and adapt to it
<seb128> pitti, so it should work on 2.28 as well
<seb128> just use different codepaths
<pitti> ooh, right
<pitti> seb128: I wonder why it doesn't crash for me, thoug
<pitti> h
<rodrigo_> unity is always started by gnome-session right?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: yeah
<czajkowski> Laney: you still seeing the apport mesage of doom today ?
<Laney> haven't used my laptop
<Laney> but I didn't get it when re-logging-in yesterday
<czajkowski> hmm ot it again this morning
<czajkowski> :/
<rodrigo_> hmm, edit_acl says vala is on the desktop set, but it rejects my upload
<rodrigo_> so can someone upload lp:~ubuntu-desktop/vala/ubuntu please?
 * davmor2 tickles czajkowski 
<czajkowski> davmor2: I'm in too good a mood to mind, still on a high fro getting  a new job
<chrisccoulson> czajkowski, oh, congratulations :)
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: thanks
<czajkowski> davmor2: do me a favour there, open up software center and search planner for me please :)
<pitti> seb128: upower uploaded to debian/ubuntu
<davmor2> czajkowski: yeap and?
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> rodrigo_, will do, vala is but you updated vala-0.14 right?
<seb128> rodrigo_, can you email cjwatson about having that one added to the seed?
<seb128> pedro_, hola
<pedro_> hello seb128!
<rodrigo_> seb128, seems it's already in the desktop set, not sure what's up
<pedro_> morning all :-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, to vala 0.13.4
<seb128> pedro_, I've started assigning you some bugs to forward, you can unassign them once forwarded, I figured it would be easier for you to not miss the ones to forward?
<rodrigo_> seb128, needed by the new fols
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok
<davmor2> czajkowski: I get project management, planner development library, pondus, mofit day planner, net plan, gsql etc
<pitti> seb128: after lunch, I plan to merge our librsvg changes to Debian and update to the new version
<pedro_> seb128, i'm checking for bugs with an open empty upstream task and forwarding those, but assign also works for me ;-)
<pitti> seb128: do you have anything else for me which is urgent?
<seb128> pitti, great, thanks
<seb128> pitti, no
 * pitti lunches
<seb128> pedro_, well I'm also using assignee when upstream wanted extra infos and somebody needs to follow
<czajkowski> davmor2: but do you see them all twice on the list?
<seb128> pedro_, I just use that for bugs I would like to see fixed not for all the noise don't worry ;-)
<seb128> pitti, enjoy!
<pitti> seb128: can we easily fix vala and glib2.0 on versions.html ?
<pedro_> seb128, lets use the assign method then
<pedro_> hola rodrigo_!
<rodrigo_> hey pedro_
<seb128> pitti, yes, I will do those
<davmor2> czajkowski: known bug for multiarch mvo was going to look into it, I'll have a word with tremolux latter and see if he knows what happened
<czajkowski> davmor2: ah ok still here on oneiric so
<seb128> rodrigo_, I've unassigned some bugs from you btw ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, i'm triaging the g-c-c bugs
<davmor2> czajkowski: if you look one has :i386
<rodrigo_> seb128, cool! I owe you some beers then!! :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, pedro_: I will add an apport hook btw
<Laney> ricotz: I just fixed gnome-shell build-deps, but now get "dh_girepository: Could not find Gee-1.0.typelib dependency
<davmor2> czajkowski: it's a oneiric only bug due to the switch to multiarch
<Laney> " — do you know what that means?
 * Laney has never touched gir stuff before
<seb128> pedro_, rodrigo_: to reassign segfaults to the package which has the .so which segfaulted
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<czajkowski> davmor2: if I install them, click view and go back arrow to the list, they only appear once.
<seb128> Laney, libgee-dev should depends on gir...-gee-...
<pedro_> seb128, cool, thanks!
<ricotz> Laney, add a builddepend on gir1.2-gee-1.0 or libgee-dev
<Laney> seb128: a bug in gee then?
<seb128> Laney, yes
<Laney> ok
<ricotz> seb128, no
<seb128> Laney, new debian policy, the -dev should depends on the gir
<seb128> Laney, do you want me to fix it?
<Laney> would be easier if you don't mind
<ricotz> i think libgee is depend on it
<seb128> will do
<seb128> ricotz,
<seb128> $ apt-cache show libgee-dev | grep Depends
<seb128> Depends: libgee2 (= 0.6.1-2ubuntu1), libglib2.0-dev (>= 2.12.0)
<ricotz> iirc, gee isnt a real build-dep of g-s
<seb128> no
<ricotz> hmm, i see
<seb128> well in any case that's buggy, I will add the gir depends
<ricotz> but still it is only a introspection dep which isnt checked in configure
<Laney> g-s doesn't have the build-dep either, true
<Laney> but you should only be depending on the -dev, right?
<Laney> build-depending
<ricotz> Laney, actually gir1.2-gee-1.0
<seb128> rodrigo_, pedro_: could you discuss what infos would be useful for g-s-d and g-c-c bugs? we might want to improve the hook to let select the type of bug, i.e if it's the sound, screen, etc and tag them or add upower and colord etc logs?
<ricotz> Laney, look at https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing/+files/gnome-shell_3.1.91%2Bgit20110908.5e220e9e-0ubuntu1%7E11.10%7Ericotz0.debian.tar.gz
<seb128> Laney, yes, the dev depends on the gir so no need to b-d on the gir
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, I guess we can guess which plugin is based on the .so
<ricotz> Laney, ignore the caribou deps though
<Laney> i know that you could depend on the gir directly, but it seems like the -dev would be better
<seb128> rodrigo_, yeah, we do that for nautilus for years, I will just copy that part of the hook
<rodrigo_> seb128, and can we conditionally add colord/upower stuff based on the .so?
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok!
<seb128> rodrigo_, then pedro_ can probably improve to add other infos
<rodrigo_> .xsession-errors is useful also
<ricotz> Laney, yeah, will need a gee update first then
<seb128> rodrigo_, do we need those conditionally? we could just include some standard logs for all g-c-c and g-s-d bugs
<rodrigo_> seb128, well, they don't make sense for the sound plugin, for instance, but I guess it's ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, well the issue is that you get the .so info only for segfaults
<seb128> rodrigo_, not for bugs like "the screen doesn't dim as it should"
<seb128> rodrigo_, the other option would be to have an apport question "what is your issue" and list
<seb128> - display
<seb128> - sound
<seb128> - color
<seb128> etc
<seb128> or the common ones and "others"
<seb128> rodrigo_, but collecting some infos and adding a few logs to the bug in any case doesn't cost a lot
<seb128> the commands are cheap to run and the log are small enough
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah, right
<rodrigo_> better to have more info than lack of :)
<seb128> pedro_, ^ can you think a bit about it and check what logs we might need based on what upstream asked for recent bugs?
<pedro_> seb128, yup, will review some bugs to see if there are common patterns we can automate in the hook
<seb128> pedro_, I guess upowerd can be useful for power bugs, colord log for color bugs
<seb128> pedro_, xrandr for display
<jml> Sometimes my screen jitters. Like it moves down then up again really quickly.
<jml> It's new in the last week or so.
<jml> How can I file a useful bug about this?
<jml> (I can't see to make it do so on demand)
<seb128> jml, look for apport files and .xsession-errors errors when it happens
<seb128> jml, one possibility is that the unity-panel-service goes down, the menu would go back in the applications when that happens, it respawns and the menus and export to unity again
<seb128> jml, that can give a "things jump on screen" effect
<seb128> the menus
<jml> seb128: ah, ok, that might be it. where would I look for apport files?
<seb128> jml, /var/crash
<jml> (also, .xsession-errors is showing this error over and over again, http://paste.ubuntu.com/685185/)
<jml> seb128: ta
<seb128> jml, ~/.xsession-errors also
<seb128> yw
<seb128> hum, seems an apport bug
<seb128> pitti, ^
<seb128>     n = GLib.markup_escape_text(n).decode('UTF-8')
<seb128>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/types.py", line 44, in function
<seb128>     return info.invoke(*args)
<seb128> TypeError: markup_escape_text() takes exactly 2 argument(s) (1 given)
<seb128> ok, lunch time
<seb128> bbl
<pitti> jml: are you on current oneiric? that apport bug was fixed a while ago
<jml> pitti: fsvo 'current'
<jml> pitti: I mean, I haven't upgraded since yesterday
<pitti> jml: yesterday should be fine, though
<pitti> glib was updated the day before
<czajkowski> pitti: if it's the same issue as I had yesterday, saw it again on start up today, killed it and it seems to have died.
<pitti> well, might still be laggy mirror
<jml> pitti: archive.ubuntu.com?
<pitti> jml: no, that should be fine
<jml> oh, no, glib updates in the upgrade I'm doing now.
<pitti> czajkowski: I don't think it is; you had something else
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> I am getting tempted to wipe this machine and put a fresh install on it. it started off as a Karmic machine. But I dont want to lose all my thunderbird emails/folders/settings/rules
<Tommeh> czajkowski: IIRC it works well enough just backing up your /home/username/.thunderbird folder ?
<Tommeh> Backing-up/restoring
<czajkowski> hmm tempting I seem to find quirky bugs on this machine every time I upgrade
<Tommeh> I used to run fakeraid. Upgrades were always fun :)
<pitti> czajkowski: my /home/ is still from pre-warty :)
 * pitti keeps /home on a separate partition
<czajkowski> smart
<Tommeh> Dedication
<pitti> czajkowski: but if you just have one big one, you can still reinstall
<pitti> in the manual install, select your current one, but don't format it
<czajkowski> ahh ok
<czajkowski> good to know. Thanks
<pitti> ubiquity will then keep /home etc., just replace /usr and so on
<Tommeh> pitti: neat
<czajkowski> pitti: you make it sound soo simple :)
 * Tommeh would still rsync /home to somewhere else :)
<Tommeh> Just in case.
<pitti> czajkowski: well, I reinstall my machine two times a cycle for testing; it needs to be simple :)
<pitti> Tommeh: yeah, always better
<czajkowski> fair point
<czajkowski> actually anyone else notice when your laptop is pluged in and charging and full it no longer looks like it's plugged into mains
<pitti> I collect all my extra setup in http://piware.de/bzr/bin/postinst-setup
<czajkowski> it's like as if you disconnected it and have a full battery
<pitti> so after a virgin ubuntu install I just run that, and get my working environment back
<pitti> czajkowski: sounds similar to what didrocks observed
<didrocks> indeed
<czajkowski> pitti: it's flipping annoying and confusing as I forget I'm plugged in and go and yank my machine and realise i'm pugged in
<czajkowski> didrocks: did you file a bug so I cna mark effects moi
<didrocks> czajkowski: no, was waiting to confirm it's still the case, and yes, it is, jjardon, what do you need already? upower -d ?
<didrocks> jjardon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685221/ already
<seb128> re
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks ;-)
<jjardon> didrocks: so this is the output of upower -d and you didnt see any icon?
<didrocks> jjardon: right
<jjardon> didrocks: thats strange, because the battery is not even fully charged
<didrocks> jjardon: hum, I'm plugged for some hours now
<didrocks> jjardon: if I unplug it, it will start at 99%
<jjardon> didrocks: this should be your output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685229/ note the "state:               fully-charged" line
<jjardon> Id file a bug against upower
<pitti> seb128: do you still happen to remember why we need the extra postinst in bug 719861?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 719861 in librsvg "After installation icon theme default to gnome-icon-theme and cannot be changed" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719861
<didrocks> jjardon: so, anyway, I should see the indicator still, isn't it?
<pitti> seb128: that (and a rather obvious patch) are our remaining delta, and I'd like to commit it to Debian
<jjardon> didrocks: yeah, you should
<didrocks> jjardon: what do you need for debugging?
<didrocks> jjardon: seems czajkowski has the same issue (fully charged, nothing shown)
<jjardon> didrocks: Do you can see the icon before, or the behaviour changed after some updates?
<jjardon> I asking because the upower package has not been updated for some time
<seb128> pitti, because we have no garantee the gdk-pixbuf trigger will be in place by the time librsvg is unpackaged
<seb128> unpacked
<jjardon> indicator-power I mean
<seb128> pitti, which in practice leads to have no svg loader registered after installation
<pitti> seb128: ah, thanks!
<pitti> seb128: because librsvg doesn't depend on gdk-pixbuf
<seb128> pitti, yw
<pitti> (and shouldn't)
<seb128> right
<pitti> well, actually it does
<didrocks> jjardon: it's there for a month I would say, I was thinking it was the normal behavior
<didrocks> jjardon: like, fully charged, no more icon
<seb128> pitti, we discussed,debugged it for a while with you and cjwatson previous cycle and didn't come to a better solution, I think I summarize the issue in bug by then
<czajkowski> didrocks: I've only upgraded since saturday for UGJ been bugging me since
<pitti> seb128: yes, I remember that we figured out why it happened, and that we need the postinst, I just don't remember
<pitti> seb128: the dependency to libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 is there
<seb128> pitti, read comment #9
<pitti> seb128: oh, -common has the trigger, not the lib
<seb128> pitti, there was also that libgl issue, the trigger failed on missing lib
<seb128> pitti, that's probably workaround in natty and oneiric since we build cairo without gl again
<pitti> seb128: hah, tricky
<seb128> workarounded
<jjardon> seb128: seems that libtiff4-dev has a unmet dependency: libjpeg-dev
<jjardon> (I have libjpeg8-dev installed)
<seb128> jjardon, install libjpeg62-dev
<jjardon> seb128: that worked, thanks
<seb128> jjardon, you're welcome ;-)
<htorque> jjardon: sorry to interrupt, the gap you can see in the screenshot in bug 844377 and that i mentioned for the desktop case has been fixed in unity trunk (at least i'm no longer seeing it).
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 844377 in indicator-power "Power/battery indicator no longer showing" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844377
<jjardon> htorque: ok, thanks. You will have the icon again when the new upower package was available
<jjardon> didrocks: hey, I think I found the problem: seems that your battery is a bit broken so doesnt report the remaining time correctly. I'm working on a fix
<didrocks> jjardon: more than posible, seems battery don't work really well on inspiron…
<jjardon> didrocks: Could you file a bug report with the output of upower -d ? Or you already reported the issue?
<didrocks> jjardon: I didn't yet, doing now
<jjardon> czajkowski: about your problem, Its a different issue. It will work again when the new upower package was available
<didrocks> jjardon: bug #844769
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 844769 in indicator-power "No battery icon once fully charged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844769
<jjardon> didrocks: thanks!
<czajkowski> jjardon: :( ok
<njpatel> jbicha, it was ordered by the module they were in, so [appmenu]<space>[appindicators inc.network-man][message][power][soundmenu][datetime][user][sesion]
<njpatel> jbicha, and now, we can mix different indicators of modules between eachother, so it's now like:
<dobey> seb128: ok, who do i have to bug to get all the couchdb stuff demoted? :)
<njpatel> [appmenu]<space>[appindicator sans network-manager][keyboard][message][power][bluetooth][network][sound][datetime][user][session]
<njpatel> jbicha, ^
<pitti> seb128: I have librsvg ready in Debian, but either I need to update our gtk+2.0, or add code to debian/rules to make the Breaks: conditional; I guess I'll update gtk+2.0 then
<seb128> dobey, open a bug, list what you want demoted, subscribe ubuntu-archive
<seb128> pitti, there is a new version that need to be packaged for it ;-)
<dobey> seb128: great, thanks
<pitti> seb128: yes, that's what I meant
<dobey> seb128: and i need to list binary packages, not source, right?
<seb128> dobey, both ideally
<cyphermox_> seb128: finishing up on it now (evo)
<seb128> cyphermox_, thanks
<dobey> seb128: ok
<seb128> cyphermox_, would be nice to have it back since it's not starting for 2 days now, which is quite annoying when you need emails for work ;-)
<cyphermox_> pfft... use thunderbird ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> it's all a plan
<cyphermox_> yup hehe
<seb128> chrisccoulson promised you beers to break evolution?
<cyphermox_> dunno, but maybe I should tax him for beers
<seb128> he's lying to you!
<dobey> chrisccoulson: is the TB extension for the desktopcouch bits packaged?
<chrisccoulson> dobey, we already ship the eds contacts integration which allows you to access existing addressbooks
<chrisccoulson> i haven't packaged the thunderbird-couchdb extension yet though, which basically does what the evolution-couchdb plugin does
<jml> hmm.
<jml> so this "jittering" doesn't seem to be associated with any crashes
<jml> and seems more likely when my computer is under load
<jjardon> didrocks: fix committed
<didrocks> jjardon: oh nice!
<jbicha> does ~ubuntu-desktop have archive committing rights for the desktop set?
<seb128> jbicha, yes
<pitti> jbicha: yes, you can dput these packages, too
<dobey> chrisccoulson: ah ok. it can just stay in universe when you do then :)
<chrisccoulson> dobey, yeah, that was the plan
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, wth, metacity has slowed right down here :/
<chrisccoulson> moving windows is incredibly jerky
<jbicha> seb128: ok, I committed to the ubuntu-desktop/vinagre branch, how do I upload?
<seb128> jbicha, dput on the .changes
<chrisccoulson> oh, congratulations btw jbicha
<seb128> jbicha, as you would do for a ppa but without the ppa:... ;-)
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: thanks
<cyphermox_> congrats jbicha
<pitti> jbicha: hang on
<pitti> jbicha: do you know about the "dch -r / debcommit -r" procedure?
<pitti> jbicha: i. e. once you upload, the former changes UNRELEASED to oneiric (and updates timestamp, etc.), and the latter commits that change as "release 1.2.3-4"
<pitti> and tags it with the version number
<pitti> that way you can reconstruct every upload from bzr
<pitti> bzr branch -r tag:1.2.3-4 or something
<jbicha> pitti: thanks, I found that part on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr
<jbicha> it didn't mention dput but that apparently is pretty easy
<pitti> jbicha: right, as that's not special to bzr
<jbicha> pitti: some changes should have a second person confirm before upload, right? what's the threshold for that?
<seb128> jbicha, use your own judgment, when you feel like it would be good to have a second opinion ask there
<seb128> jbicha, if you get it wrong we will tell you ;-)
<seb128> but if you are unsure ask for the first times and we will tell you if that's a case where you don't need to bother
<jcastro> Argh! Dobey.
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/788532
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 788532 in banshee "U1 music store plugin severely delays banshee startup" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jcastro> this has been your fault the entire time!
<dobey> jcastro: it's not my fault
<jcastro> I have a 6gb SATA SSD, it takes like 20 seconds for my banshee to launch
<jcastro> it takes me longer to launch my music player than to boot my entire laptop
<dobey> in fact, nothing in the code I wrote for that, should actually be causing it to slow down
<dobey> at least, not significantly
<dobey> the code is using asynchronous GIO APIs to scan the files
<dobey> well, until it has to talk to ubuntuone-syncdaemon, which i think is probably synchronous
<dobey> if i had an infinite amount of time to make everything perfect, it wouldn't matter anyway, because we wouldn't use banshee as i'd just write a music player that wasn't awful :)
<Laney> it hangs for ages waiting for the syncdaemon
<Laney> you can see that if you start up with --debug
<jcastro> dobey: ok so basically you don't like the import feature so instead of fixing it you're going to just make the experience suck for everyone else?
<dobey> jcastro: no, the import feature is a separate problem, and just makes the issue worse
<dobey> jcastro: the problem is i don't have time to fix it, and the way banshee works makes it basically impossible to do correctly
<jjardon> I getting this error compiling dbus-glib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685326/ should I report a bug?
<tremolux> tremolux
<tremolux> (is me)  ;)
<czajkowski> davmor2: found that bug number which duplicates a search in the Sw center?
<czajkowski> *search results
<chrisccoulson> tremolux, are you talking to yourself? ;)
<davmor2> czajkowski: theres a couple
<czajkowski> davmor2: more duplicates :p
<tremolux> chrisccoulson: indeed  :p
<chrisccoulson> tremolux, perhaps you need a vacation :)
<tremolux> czajkowski: do you mean this one: bug 840235
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 840235 in software-center "When entering software name in search text field ex."VLC" 2 search results with the same name appear" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840235
<czajkowski> tremolux: yes happenign in oneiric
<czajkowski> *happening
<davmor2> czajkowski: couple of bugs  If you have time to look at them,  bug 840235 and bug 830508 the latter should be fixed
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 830508 in software-center "s-c shows duplicate packages (i386 multiarch on amd64 install)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830508
<czajkowski> really shouldn't eat while typing
<jpds> Surely you shouldn't type, while eating?
<rodrigo_> so, what's the libunity version with the new/broken API?
<tremolux> czajkowski: the duplicated search results issue, bug 840235, is fixed in trunk and we plan to release tomorrow
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 840235 in software-center "When entering software name in search text field ex."VLC" 2 search results with the same name appear" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840235
<czajkowski> tremolux: grand so I shouldn't comment on it now so ?
<davmor2> jpds: czajkowski name is Laura not Shirley  (doesn't work as well when you need to type it)
<czajkowski> davmor2: next time you're in Millbank I will come in ther and give you such a wallop!
<tremolux> czajkowski: the multiarch bug, bug 830508, is a database issue and is not yet fixed
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 830508 in software-center "s-c shows duplicate packages (i386 multiarch on amd64 install)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830508
<jpds> czajkowski: A /wallops ?
<tremolux> ha! "wallop", I love that word
<lucas71> test
<lucas71> hello everyone
<lucas71>  could you tell me how to late "listening" of line-in
<czajkowski> tremolux: I have others, but can't use them in here! but all are appropiate towards davmor2 :)
<davmor2> tremolux: you won't love it so much if you're on the receiving end ;)
<chrisccoulson> "wallop"? It's all getting a bit violent in here isn't it? ;)
<chrisccoulson> this is usually a wonderful, friendly and happy place :)
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: I bring out the best in people :D
<chrisccoulson> lol
<tremolux> :-D
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: there is a reason I created other channels when I need t properly express myself in my irish way :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> jjardon, let me check
<rodrigo_> so, libunity broke the API but it still has the same so version?
<seb128> pitti, it seems you didn't push your gnome-icon-theme update to the vcs, do you still have it on disk and can push or should I just import the revision?
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, it has a new soname, it didn't get uploaded yet though
<rodrigo_> ah
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's a preventive "work coming today" from didrocks ;-)
<rodrigo_> ok
<dobey> anyone want to do an easy sponsoring? :) https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/oneiric/banshee/suggest-u1ms/+merge/74618
<seb128> Laney, ^
<seb128> cyphermox_, thanks for the evolution updates!
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> launchpad gives me a permissions error when i try to move a bug to ubuntu/thunderbird
<seb128> what bug?
<dobey> chrisccoulson: it must be your fault
<seb128> i.e bug number
<dobey> bug #743096
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 743096 in ubuntuone-client "contacts only sync with evolution not with thunderbird" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743096
<chrisccoulson> it's always my fault ;)
<dobey> was trying to move it and assign to chrisccoulson and mark as fix committed
<dobey> weird
<seb128> dobey, do you select the * distribution and enter a package name?
<chrisccoulson> dobey, is desktopcouch working now?
<seb128> rather than the * project
<dobey> it worked if i assigned to nobody instead of chrisccoulson
<dobey> chrisccoulson: no, but tb works with e-d-s already right?
<chrisccoulson> dobey, yeah
<dobey> chrisccoulson: so if it's already set up, the fix in thunderbird is "committed" :)
<dobey> or released even, but desktopcouch is still busted
<dobey> seb128: ah, right, stupid launchpad UI keeps confusing me with that :(
<chrisccoulson> dobey, i've kept the tbird task open for now, so i can use that for tracking the packaging of the thunderbird-couchdb addon
<dobey> chrisccoulson: ok. i just wanted to move it off of ubuntuone-client, which it is clearly unrelated to :)
<chrisccoulson> sure, no problem :)
<chrisccoulson> dobey, is there a bug for tracking the desktopcouch bustage?
<chrisccoulson> we should be tracking that for oneiric really, if people are expecting U1 contact sync to work in tbird
<chrisccoulson> bug 825280 is caused by it
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 825280 in thunderbird "Repeated Ubuntu One address book errors" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825280
<dobey> chrisccoulson: yes, mark any bugs like that as dup of 817656
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i should probably review the couchdb merge, seeing as i did the spidermonkey 1.8.5 port
<dobey> well i just dded the ffe bits to that bug. will file the demotion bug as soon as i return from lunch :)
<jjardon> seb128: nevermind
<jjardon> seems to be fixed in the current dbus-glib package
<jjardon> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=34282
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 34282 in GLib "[PATCH] Fix linking order" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> jjardon, sorry I got busy with other things and forgot about that
<seb128> jjardon, we have this version in oneiric no?
<seb128> jjardon, what did you try to build before?
<jjardon> seb128: the version gnome has in jhbuild
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> jhbuild probably needs an update then
<seb128> ;-)
<jjardon> seb128: yeah ;)
<jjardon> seb128: ubuntu has the up-to-date package with the fix: 0.94
<seb128> great
<chrisccoulson> right, exercise time
<chrisccoulson> back in an hour or so
<seb128> chrisccoulson, "enjoy"? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> actually, it's starting to make quite a refreshing change from drinking beer ;)
<chrisccoulson> and i'm 7kg lighter for it :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, nice! keep in this way!
<seb128> what sort of exercice do you do?
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, I agree with seb128, I've felt so much better and more productive since I've been exercising regularly
<rickspencer3> though, I haven't exactly *replaced* beer drinking with exercise
<rickspencer3> more of a supplement ;)
<seb128> tremolux, pitti: will software-center will have its binary renamed "software-center" for oneiric?
 * ronoc listens
<seb128> tremolux, pitti: ronoc is asking what command the indicator-session entry should call
<tremolux> seb128: yes, that's done now and in trunk
<seb128> ronoc, ^
<tremolux> ronoc, seb128: release is planned for tomorrow around this time
<ronoc> tremolux, seb128, sweet
<ronoc> seb128, is it okay to put that into my release today, things will 'break' for 21 hours
<seb128> ronoc, yeah
<ronoc> grand
<seb128> ronoc, just put "will be fixed in the next s-c update"
<ronoc> will do
<jbicha> njpatel: do you know if the bluetooth indicator menu is planned to be moved as well?
<tremolux> ronoc, seb128: thanks guys  :)
<njpatel> jbicha, yeah, it's inbetween power and network now
<ronoc> np :)
<jbicha> njpatel: thanks
<ronoc> tremolux, I don't actually have to make any changes for that anyway, it was 'software-center' all along :)
<tremolux> ronoc: ah, great!
<pitti> dobey: ooh, couchdb into universe? +1000
<pitti> dobey: but won't it be pulled in through the ubuntuone-installer?
<rodrigo_> pitti, dobey: the new one from debian?
<pitti> or do you stop using it now?
<seb128> pitti, did you see my g-i-t question?
<pitti> seb128: oops, pushing
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: done, sorry
<seb128> no worry, thanks
<pitti> seb128: still catching up with IRC, I was out for a bit
<pitti> (and shouldn't really be working any more, but erk the new gtk2 doesn't build any more)
<seb128> pitti, (that can wait tomorrow)
<pitti> yeah, and I'll stop as soon as Annett is done with her mail reading
<dobey> pitti: installed by the installer for now, yes
<pitti> dobey: hm, but as long as U1 actually relies on them, they ought to be in main IMHO
<dobey> pitti: but putting it in universe will be easier for everyone i think
<pitti> they have to be maintained either way
<dpm_> mterry, rickspencer3, all set for your UADW sessions later on?
<dobey> pitti: yes, but in universe we don't need MIRs for new versions of couchdb (which i don't really understand why we'd need anyway)
<pitti> dobey: you don't need a MIR for new versions
<mterry> dpm_, yeah, have to look up the classroom commands again though  :)
<pitti> dobey: you need an FFE, and that applies to universe as well
<rickspencer3> dpm_, yes
<dobey> pitti: then why did dholbach mention the MainInclusionProcess on the couchdb merge?
<rickspencer3> I have way too much content, as usual
<dobey> pitti: oh, because of the new dep which is in universe
<dpm_> mterry, cool, if you've got any trouble with the commands, just ask on #ubuntu-classroom-backstage
<dpm_> rickspencer3, cool. Too much content is good, I'm sure we can make another tutorial out of that!
 * pitti -> dinner; will just return for the TB meeting today, otherwise TTFN
<dobey> cheers pitti
<dobey> anyway, i think it's best to move couchdb to universe
<pitti> dobey: I think it'd be best if U1 stopped using it :)
<pitti> it seems it causes quite a lot of trouble all along? or is that a wrong impression?
<dobey> pitti: i won't disagree with that. :)
<seb128> pitti, well u1 can go to universe
<seb128> pitti, since they only want their installer on the CD
<seb128> pitti, which can fetch couchdb, etc from universe
<pitti> seb128: that feels weird to me, though
<pitti> seb128: given how much of a frontline feature we sell this as, it really ought to be officially supported
<dobey> yeah i'm fine with only the couchdb stuff being in universe, and the other stuff in main
<rickspencer3> I have to agree with pitti
<rickspencer3> it seems weird to have UI in the default install that basically begs the user to install desktopcouch
<rickspencer3> and then have desktopcouch not supported
<rickspencer3> (assuming I'm following the conversation correctly)
<dobey> well the definition of "supported" is somewhat vague here
<dobey> we (u1 team) have to support it no matter where we put it
<pitti> right, so it should be in main
<pitti> and I'd really would prefer having it at least on the DVDs
<pitti> it's quite handy to try it on a live system
<dobey> well feel free to argue with chipaca/cparrino on that front :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, well, it feel weird to me that we drop u1 from the CD to put an installer to start with
<pitti> it just seems like "we actually totally rely on couchdb right now, but we don't want to" :)
<pitti> seb128++
<rodrigo_> the u1 team are looking at replacements for couchdb, btw
<pitti> \o/
 * pitti -> really off now
<rickspencer3> bye pitti
<rickspencer3> seb128, well, U1 has no purpose without a network connection
<seb128> 'night pitti
<rickspencer3> and not everyone wants the features
<rickspencer3> AND it's hard to update as fast as they need
<seb128> rickspencer3, same with a webbrowser
<rickspencer3> so, I think the installer way was a good solution
<seb128> or an email client
<seb128> or an im client
<seb128> or gwibber
<seb128> or ...
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> indeed
<rickspencer3> but you need a browser to get started
<rickspencer3> and their is local content
<dobey> that's why the first thing i do after install is a bunch of apt-get remove stuff
<dobey> to get started with what?
<dobey> solitaire doesn't need you to have firefox :)
<didrocks> ok, so gwibber only builds with old vala
<rodrigo_> didrocks, with 0-12?
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> didrocks, that's fine, we will keep both versions this cycle
<rodrigo_> ah ok, I thought I had broken it with the last 0.13 upload
<seb128> and they are not runtime requirements
<seb128> so not on the CD
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, just frustrating when you have already a lot building in // and have to restart one :)
<seb128> yeah, gwibber is small enough so that's ok ;-)
<seb128> it could be firefox!
<didrocks> seb128: not small enough when you have 5 // builds :p
<rodrigo_> out for bit, later all
<didrocks> see you rodrigo_
<micahg> is it known that restart required no longer appears in unity-2d?
<micahg> didrocks: ^^
<didrocks> micahg: it's by design
<didrocks> micahg: it's in the shurtdown dialog
<micahg> orly?  how do people know when to reboot
<didrocks> shutdown*
<didrocks> micahg: ah, you mean, the additional entry when a restart is required after a kernel upgrade for instance?
<micahg> didrocks: no, I mean about after updates that a reboot is required
<didrocks> micahg: I didn't check the spec, but better to check with ronoc
<micahg> is he around?
<ronoc> here i am
<micahg> ronoc: so, what do you think about the above?
<ronoc> micahg, I think that todays release 'should' fix it but considering the grief I had to try to get any sort of deterministic behaviour out of the apt dbus api bugs may appear yes
<micahg> ronoc: which version is that so I can make sure to check later?
<ronoc> micahg, 0.3.5 , ill release in a bit
 * micahg guesses a better question is version of what...
<ronoc> indicator-session
<micahg> ronoc: ok, thanks
<ronoc> micahg, np
 * micahg will try to postpone rebooting until then
<chrisccoulson> that's better
<dobey> Laney: btw, did you not see https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/oneiric/banshee/suggest-u1ms/+merge/74618 ?
<Laney> dobey: nope
<Laney> you don't even /want/ it shipped by default, then?
<dobey> Laney: ubuntuone-installer is the only thing we want installed by default, and it will install the ubuntu one pieces
<Laney> ok
<Laney> if that bug doesn't get fixed I expect we might want to release note it
<dobey> well i don't have time to fix it for oneiric
<Laney> maybe my bug is a different one though
<Laney> I get "** (Banshee:13414): DEBUG: Syncdaemon not running, waiting for it to start in NameOwnerChanged
<Laney> "
<Laney> and then it stops for about 20 seconds
<dobey> hmm
<Laney> and then a timeout
<dobey> i think your bug is different then
<Laney> (it is correct that I'm probably not running the syncdaemon though)
<dobey> but perhaps similar
<Laney> ** (Banshee:13414): WARNING **: Error rescanning Purchased Music: No such file or directory
<Laney> and the store just says "Cannot resolve proxy hostname ()"
<chrisccoulson> is there debhelper magic for installing apport hooks?
<dobey> Laney: ok, i think you perhaps have a separate issue then
<seb128> chrisccoulson, sudo apt-get install dh-apport
<Laney> I'm running a custom session, maybe that has something to do with why you can't start the syncdaemon
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks
<Laney> anyway, whatever the reason is the extension shouldn't block the UI for that long and should probably just fail to load if it's not going to work
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yw
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I tend to just list the hook in the .install though, I don't see much of the point to add a build-depends and an helper instead ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's probably easier for me to just do that :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to add a hook to all the mozilla extensions in the archive, which will just gather all the info provided by the firefox hook
<seb128> would be nice to have dh_apport in debhelper rather than a different build-depends
<nigelb> rickspencer3: Ahoy!
<rickspencer3> hi nigelb
<rickspencer3> I'm coming, be there soon ;)
<nigelb> rickspencer3: could you  join #ubuntu-classroom, #ubuntu-classroom-backstage, and #ubuntu-classroom-chat?
<nigelb> heh :)
<rickspencer3> nigelb, give me just a couple of minutes
<rickspencer3> I'll be right there
<nigelb> sure, np. 10 mins to go :)
<didrocks> pitti: seb128: FYI, unity-2d last release is broken (places segfault), and as it's tightly linked with the new unity and the whole 11 packages set, I will upload tomorrow morning with an unity-2d fix (no more dx guys around)
<pitti> didrocks: nod
<seb128> didrocks, or just break unity-2d for the night ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: not really, I don't break things :-)
<pitti> meh, gtk+2.0 also failing on missing docs
<pitti> what the heck broke ther?
<pitti> e
<seb128> didrocks, updates would be set on hold anyway
<seb128> didrocks, it would give you other things built during the night and unity-3d testers
<seb128> but ok, your call
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, and people making partial upgrades and such, I know the song :)
<seb128> didrocks, well, you make unhappy people either way
<seb128> but your call
<didrocks> let's delay on tomorrow morning the whole release
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> pitti: seb128: I uploaded to the ubuntu-desktop ppa and launched a call for testing on the french forum warning about unity-2d to not loose a day of testing
<ricotz> didrocks, hi, do you know if there is a guide how the ubuntu iso builing is working?
<didrocks> ricotz: it's based on seeds, you should first check them
<ricotz> meaning which branches and scripts are involved
<didrocks> ricotz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement those are the sources, then, we have some tools in the data server using those sources.
<ricotz> i see, and they use the debian-cd scripts
<didrocks> ricotz: right, IIRC, we have some modification to it
<didrocks> ricotz: cjwatson is definitively the one to ask about it
<ricotz> yeah there is a special ubuntu branch of it
<ricotz> didrocks, ok
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
 * didrocks heads to dinner now, see you tomorrow guys!
<mterry> tedg, you giving a talk in 9 minutes?
<tedg> mterry, Yup, preparing notes :-)
<mterry> tedg, join #ubuntu-classroom-backstage
<dobey> mterry: you suck at change descriptions btw. :)
<mterry> dobey, how do you mean?
<dobey> mterry: your changelog for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-couch/0.2.0-0ubuntu4 makes it seem like our server is broken
<dobey> mterry: had a user a bit confused/worried yesterday about stuff somehow magically becoming insecure, after reading the changelog in update-manager
<mterry> people read those?!  :)
<dobey> hrmm, i think apport is broken maybe. have a bug where it seems to have ignored the crashdb config
<Trevinho> Anyone using unity with two monitors here?
<OwaisL> Trevinho, I use it occasionally.
<Trevinho> OwaisL: since I'd need some feedback on latest trunk
<Trevinho> first, where the indicators should show? Always on the left-most screen?
<Trevinho> (right edge, of course)
<Trevinho> Or better... Configure this scenario: two screens put one near the other...
<OwaisL> I like them on both screens but that's personal I mean I don't have to turn my head to check the status of an app but on left most makes sense too.
<OwaisL> but again their are people who use even 3 monitors, it would be troublesome to travel from 3rd monitor to first just to click transmission
<OwaisL> Trevinho, ^
<Trevinho> OwaisL: ok... I could agree with you about that
<Trevinho> but now I'd more need the de-facto status
<Trevinho> since, I guess there's something wrong in the current trunk
<Trevinho> so, the menus, for each, application.... Are there in the screen they belong to, isn't it?
<Trevinho> you
<OwaisL> right, indicators on all screens and menu only on current makes most sense for me
<Trevinho> but OwaisL I would like to know how they are now.where are the the menus?
<OwaisL> Oh, I did not pay attention to menu on other screens so don't know if they are there too and I can only confirm in the morning. Lying cozily in the bed right now. Sorry!
<Trevinho> Ah, ok... no problem
<Trevinho> thank you anyway
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: ping?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-09-09
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, ping
<jasoncwarner_> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, ready for a new unity-greeter test?
<jasoncwarner_> yeah
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: going to email me the .deb?
<robert_ancell> just sent
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: got it ... going to log out in a few minutes...
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: should I clear my greeter log file?
<robert_ancell> no need, it will override it
<robert_ancell> jbicha, congrats on joining ~ubuntu-desktop
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, any luck?
<cyphermox_> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> cyphermox_, hello
<cyphermox_> robert_ancell: mostly just being curious, but how could I go about getting nm-applet to show up in unity-greeter? this used to be possible in GDM just by adding the .desktop file in the right place
<cyphermox_> it's mostly just useful to people who rely on the network for auth, e.g. those in strict corporate networks
<robert_ancell> cyphermox_, the applet or the indicator?
<cyphermox_> ah, indicator
<cyphermox_> it probably gets caught as an indicator at this point, if other indicators already show
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685703/
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: I'm stepping out for a bit, so we can debug more when I get back
<robert_ancell> cyphermox_, it should be there according to the design: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79251116/login_meassurement-02.png
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, ok, thanks
<jasoncwarner_> FYI..still laggy (not sure if you did more than put in debug stuff...) be back in a bit
<cyphermox_> robert_ancell: ok, so that's already planned if not showing already? (iirc it's not there yet)
<robert_ancell> cyphermox_, unity-greeter explicitly loads the indicators /usr/lib/indicators3/6/libsession.so, /usr/lib/indicators3/6/libdatetime.so, /usr/lib/indicators3/6/libpower.so, and /usr/lib/indicators3/6/libsoundmenu.so
<cyphermox_> aye
<robert_ancell> should the network indicator just appear?
<cyphermox_> I think that's missing is just that nm-applet is a separate process to start
<robert_ancell> oh, is it normally started by gnome-session? (which is not running)
<cyphermox_> yeah
<robert_ancell> ok, we can do that
<robert_ancell> can you open a bug on that?
<robert_ancell> there may be some work required in the indicator to lock it down so it only displays status
<cyphermox_> sure, I'll do that later
<cyphermox_> to lock it down so it only displays status?
<cyphermox_> that won't work if e.g. you need to bring up a vpn to be able to login.
<robert_ancell> you shouldn't be able to change anything from the greeter.
<cyphermox_> anyway, let's discuss that at a later time, or in the future bug report; I need to go now.. it's late :)
<cyphermox_> hrm..
<robert_ancell> sure, np
<cyphermox_> ttyl
<cyphermox_> thanks!
<jbicha> robert_ancell: thanks!
<micahg> jbicha: are you looking at the gnome-shell failure?
<jbicha> nm connections are system wide now by default so maybe that's less important...
<jbicha> micahg: oh I had just assumed it was waiting for the new mutter but I see that's not the case so yes I'll work on that now
<robert_ancell> ls
<robert_ancell> oops
<micahg> jbicha: ok, thanks
<robert_ancell> smspillaz, hey, how hard would it be to write a trivial wm for unity-greeter.  I just need to detect when dialogs pop up and do some simple decorations
<jbicha> robert_ancell: do you intend to update Unity's a11y indicator also to match your greeter work?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, the unity-greeter one is just a hack (it's not even an indicator), but they should be the same
<TheMuso> The a11y indicator provided by gnome-settings-daemon only deals with keyboard stuff afaik.
<TheMuso> So there is no a11y indicator for the session.
<TheMuso> At least in terms of covering everything.
<jbicha> TheMuso: well the g-s-d menu isn't that great (and even worse, it's broken), making it a proper indicator would be nice
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Where does the setting for the user's selected session get stored? I am pretty sure its .dmrc but is there anywhere else? I am trying to set the user session for a11y on the live CD, but do not have root privs with the script that does the work.
<TheMuso> It seems the .dmrc I write gets overridden.
<jbicha> I'm not sure I have the C++ skills to do it myself
<TheMuso> So a script is run in ubiquity's try/install mode that writes the .dmrc to set to ubuntu-2d for the ubuntu live user, but when I choose try Ubuntu, this gets overridden and uses the ubuntu session.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, it's set in AccountsService.  The files are in /var/lib/AccountsService/users/ but you should probably access it through the D-Bus interface and let it write these itself
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Ok thanks a lot, will look that up. Dbus-send to the rescue.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I have no choice, as the files are owned and can only be written to by root.
<TheMuso> i.e dbus is the only option.
<smspillaz> robert_ancell: writing a wm is never easy
<smspillaz> robert_ancell: but I guess in your case it would be of limited functionality, you could probably do it inside of the greeter itself
<smspillaz> just set XSelectInput (dpy, SubstructureRedirectMask | SubstructureNotifyMask); on the root window and then when a dialog attempts to map itself reparent it and then draw some decorations into a simple InputOutput window
<robert_ancell> smspillaz, yes, would be in the greeter process.  how do I get a callback when the dialog maps itself?
<smspillaz> robert_ancell: it will be in your X event handler
<smspillaz> as MapRequest
<smspillaz> and then whenever it tries to do something else as ConfigureRequest
<smspillaz> although keep in mind that if you're reparenting the window you also need to set SubstructureRedirectMask on the parent window as well otherwise the dialog will move around within its paren
<smspillaz> if you want to make it so that the parent window is movable too, that's a little more tricky, see section 4 of the ICCCM ("client to window manager communication") for all the stuff that you're required to do
<robert_ancell> nah, I don't want anything to be movable.  Just fade out the background and plonk  the dialogs in the middle of the screen
<smspillaz> ok, easy enough
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: hey...what is going on with the compiz stacking stuff? I still get the dash and alt+tab showing up behind windows quiet often...
<jbicha> jasoncwarner_: did you try unity 4.14 yet? still only in the desktop PPA
<jasoncwarner_> jbicha: no, I havne't
<jasoncwarner_> I typically only use it when it lands in ubuntu to see what users are going to see...
<jasoncwarner_> jbicha: do you think the stacking thing is fixed in the PPA?
<jbicha> I haven't yet either but it does fix several bugs (not sure about that one in particular)
<jasoncwarner_> jbicha: ah, ok...I'll see what smspillaz says ...
<jasoncwarner_> jbicha: is that the one that is coming tonight?
<jbicha> yeah, don't see it on the list: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79350974/unity_4.14.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<pitti> Good morning
<jbicha> micahg: were you interested in sponsoring https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/gnome-shell/3.1.90.1/+merge/74716
<micahg> jbicha: well, a little busy this evening, if no one gets to it by the weekend though, I'll take care of it
<jbicha> micahg: no problem, thanks for pinging me though
<micahg> jbicha: thanks for fixing
<TheMuso> pitti: Thanks muchly for that fix, latest orca and accerciser now work.
<pitti> TheMuso: awesome
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, ok, take 5 with the unity-greeter.  Now with threaded indicator loading
<jasoncwarner_> ok...did you email?
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: got it
<robert_ancell> yup[
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> good morning pitti, how are you?
<pitti> quite fine, thanks!
<pitti> didrocks: how about you? pretty early for you after all the unity packaging fest last night?
<ajmitch> hi didrocks, pitti
<didrocks> pitti: well, as early as usual, I just pushed the "IRC button" a litte bit sooner :-)
<didrocks> hey ajmitch
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: I'm working on it
<didrocks> pitti: at least, as everything is in the ppa, I'll have the time to prepare to rdepends rebuild :)
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: there is a branch available for testing but its an API break so lets wait for a ppa
<smspillaz> fixed a typo that was messing stuff up this morning
<smspillaz> now .. who had damage issues with xterm
<didrocks> smspillaz: it was lool
<smspillaz> lool: was it one where typing would leave trails behind ?
<smspillaz> didrocks: actually, can you confirm if that was the case ?
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: do you think it will come this week?
<smspillaz> just type stuff and see if it leaves trails
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: wait...early next week?
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: it depends of if testing is done etc
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: its not a magic bullet, but it does fix the most difficult one
<didrocks> smspillaz: did you tried?
<didrocks> smspillaz: it's pretty easy to get, like "launch xterm"?
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: is this both alt+tab and dash? (assuming they are both related)
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, I got them while I was working on some of the stacking stuff but as I was fixing bugs in the stacking code I noticed that it went away
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: so basically there's two bugs here
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: there's one where stuff can go on top of panels and the alt-tab
<didrocks> smspillaz: I still get some trails leaving after typing
<smspillaz> and then there's another one where X and compiz get a bit out of sync
<smspillaz> didrocks: ok. So I think I might have fixed it somehow [tm] because at least locally I'm not getting that anymore
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: which one do you think you fixed?
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: oh, the second one
<didrocks> smspillaz: nice :)
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: which was far more complicated
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: nice...ok
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: the first one I just need instructions to reproduce it
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: ok...I look forward to testing! :)
<smspillaz> maybe I'll make stackingtorturetest a little more ... toturious
<smspillaz> right now it seems to not screw up on 20x20 stacking ops
<smspillaz> so that's good
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: about to test it now...just finished a couple of emails...I'll be getting you a log in a few minutes...be right back
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, ok
<jbicha> smspillaz: have you seen the bug where Files sometimes comes first in Dash search results?
<smspillaz> jbicha: that's not up my alley
<smspillaz> so I don't know what's going on there. better to ask njpatel
<didrocks> pitti: we still haven't defined a process for voting for applications in "our picks", isn't it?
 * didrocks wonders if openshot should be there seeing the ratings it has
<pitti> didrocks: oh, I thought we'd do that based on user ratings?
<pitti> but no, I'm not aware of a process
<didrocks> jbicha: this one is fixed in next release
<didrocks> I'll ask on #software-center once mpt is there
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685767/ didn't seem to make much of a difference...
<didrocks> self.package_names = "armagetronad,calibre,cheese,homebank,stellarium,gimp,inkscape,blender,audacity,gufw,frozen-bubble,fretsonfire,moovida,liferea,arista,gtg,freeciv-client-gtk,supertuxkart,tumiki-fighters,tuxpaint,webservice-office-zoho"
<didrocks> seems it's still hardcoded :)
<pitti> didrocks: indeed, that seems bad ..
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, hmm.  could you try the next version I sent you?  It has a little more debugging
<jasoncwarner_> I thought I instlaled that one...
<jasoncwarner_> doh
<tremolux> didrocks, pitti: we are using the hardcoded "our picks" list just for the default banner that will ship with s-c
<tremolux> didrocks, pitti: soon, that banner will become dynamic, and will point to different lists or a single app, as configured on the server
<didrocks> tremolux: excellent, but not for O I guess?
<tremolux> didrocks, pitti: (the current "our picks" is just the old "Featured", reimplemented for the default banner)
<tremolux> didrocks: yep, indeed for O, that functionality is all in place
<tremolux> didrocks: and I think we plan to start rolling out new new banners over the next few weeks
<tremolux> didrocks: we just needed to have something as default until the server-side banners arrive (and after initial install), so we chose the old "featured" list
<didrocks> tremolux: do you know of a process to add one more? I guess seeing the ratings of openshot and how upstream is supportive can be a good move
<tremolux> didrocks: there's really not a process, anybody can nominate an app, probably best to just open a bug if you like and we can add openshot very easily
<didrocks> tremolux: well, I guess we have a realease in few minutes, so maybe time to do the move :)
 * didrocks opens a bug
<tremolux> didrocks: that definitely seems like a great one to add
<tremolux> didrocks: thanks!
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685770/
<didrocks> tremolux: I can even propose a patch! :)
<tremolux> didrocks: release in a few hours I hope? (when I get back on)
<tremolux> didrocks: indeed!
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, could you paste the lightdm.log also?
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: sure
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: I just got this crash...
<jasoncwarner_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/553745
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 553745 in plymouth "plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in ply_event_loop_process_pending_events()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jasoncwarner_> it effects 566 people?!?!?!?!
<tremolux> didrocks: this release is gonna rock, over 30 bugfixes and I have a couple more in a branch that may go in as well
<didrocks> tremolux: waow! excellent :-) nice work to you and the s-c team :)
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685771/
<didrocks> tremolux: I think mvo will be very happy to see that once he's back!
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: uh, how often do you see this? always?
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: I just got it for the first time just now
<tremolux> didrocks: prolly  :)  really great work from the team as usual, lots of bugfixes contributed....just awesome
<didrocks> tremolux: bug opened (bug 845370), should I push the fix directly?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 845370 in software-center "add OpenShot to "Our picks"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845370
<tremolux> didrocks: sure, go ahead!
<didrocks> tremolux: done :)
<tremolux> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw, thank to you!
<lool> smspillaz: yes
<lool> didrocks: eh you were working early!
<didrocks> lool: Julie goes to work early, I have no more reason to try sleeping again :)
<lool> aha
<lool> I have a similar school problem  :-)
<lool> but kid is sick today; it's germ-sharing week
<didrocks> ahah, first week :-)
<didrocks> this is team building!
<didrocks> :)
<Sweetshark> Good Morning, Hackers!
<pitti> guten Morgen Sweetshark
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark!
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeitgeist/+bug/841798 - that trace is from 0.0.11 and not the latest and greatest 0.0.12
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 841798 in zeitgeist "zeitgeist-daemon crashed with RuntimeError in _check_index_and_start_worker(): basic_string::assign" [High,Incomplete]
<jasoncwarner_> kamstrup: I have a log in my /var/crash...I posted it to the other bug (the one you fixed released last night)
<jasoncwarner_> want me to pastebin it?
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: yes please
<rickspencer3> should I be worried that bug #737891 is unassigned?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 737891 in gnome-desktop "[Arrandale] gnome-display-properties unable to correctly enable monitors connected to VGA" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737891
<jasoncwarner_> kamstrup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685796/
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: hmmm, that is a zeitgeist bug, that was supposedly fixed... (ie. not the fts bug)
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: let me check if there are un-packaged zg fixes for this
<dpm> hey kamstrup, welcome back! :)
<dpm> and good morning all
<kamstrup> dpm: thanks :-)
<kamstrup> and good morning to you sir
<dpm> :)
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
 * didrocks hugs pitti once again for ccache :)
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_!
<rodrigo_> hi pitti, didrocks
<seb128> hi ;-)
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: FYI, I'm testing the new ptlib/opal/spandsp/ekiga stack right now (just to avoid duplicate efforts)
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<pitti> seb128: quite fine, thanks!
<seb128> hey rodrigo_, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: I got the remaining libcamel and libnotify1 rdepends fixed this morning
<seb128> pitti, ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, not very well, woke up with some stomach ache :(
<rodrigo_> seb128, and you?
<pitti> I hope we can decide what to do with opal/ptlib today
<seb128> rodrigo_, :-(
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<pitti> and then it's down to porting or killing indicator-applet
<pitti> rodrigo_: uh, that sounds bad
<seb128> pitti, that's the sort of things I think we loose quality on :-(
<seb128> pitti, you spending time on the ekiga stack where we don't really care about ekiga
<rodrigo_> yeah, it's too hot, so I slept with the window open, so I guess I got some cold
<seb128> I would sync the new version or drop it from the archive
<pitti> seb128: well, we can't leave it like that, with FTBFS/NBS
<pitti> seb128: I'm just building everything to see whether it actually works
<seb128> pitti, that's why I said "sync the new version or drop it"
<pitti> the current oneiric version doesn't even start up for me
<pitti> seb128: yes, I fully agree
<seb128> ok, good ;-)
<pitti> (it's one merge, and cjwatson already ported to current libav)
<seb128> or said differently "please don't spend a day trying to fix it"
<pitti> but I didn't spend much time on it yet, just building everything
<pitti> seb128: gosh, no
<seb128> ups unity
<seb128> one day they will give keyboard focus to what get screen focus
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: BTW, do you know if there is still some work going on for actually finishing the ayatana scrollbars?
<pitti> we still carry this hideous hack in GTK, and as long as we don't put that into GTK properly, we'll never get consistency there
<seb128> pitti, define finishing?
<pitti> seb128: well, it's currently a kidn of addon taped to the side of GTK
<didrocks> quite funny, I was thinking about the consistency just yesterday evening
<pitti> and it's still not working consistently in all programs
<seb128> it should be working in gtk softwares in Oneiric
<seb128> sure it's not working in xul, qt, etc
<pitti> I guess I'll ask David/cimi once they get online
<pitti> I was just curious
<seb128> pitti, no, they don't plan to do something over what they have, at least not on GTK
<seb128> if they put extra effort into it, it's to get those working for xul (firefox, tb)
<pitti> seb128: ok, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, hey
<chrisccoulson_> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, I'm fine thanks, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson_: question for you, does firefox use gtk scrollbars widgets?
<seb128> or does it emulate them in some way?
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, yeah, i'm not too bad thanks
<chrisccoulson_> it uses gtk to draw scrollbars that are styled like gtk
<chrisccoulson_> but it doesn't actually use gtk widgets
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: so it only uses the file dialog etc.?
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - yeah, it uses the file dialog
<pitti> FWIW, nice to see evolution start again, fast, without crashes \o/
<pitti> cyphermox_: ^
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, so firefox wouldn't get overlay scrollbar even if those were coming from the gtkscrollbar widget properly?
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, no, it's more likely to break the scrollbar entirely
<pitti> seb128: versions.html> we keep totem at 3.0 because of clutter, right?
<pitti> ekiga doesn't build against experimental ptlib/opal (2.10/3.10), I'll give the current ekiga upstream version a try
<pitti> njpatel, didrocks: want me to update bamf to 0.2.98?
<seb128> pitti, experimental ekiga?
<njpatel> pitti, please :)
<lifeless> ekiga without /tmp library loading :)
<seb128> pitti, no they don't want, it's in the ubuntu-desktop ppa
<seb128> pitti, the new stack upload is blocked on an unity-2d bug didrocks is trying to get sorted with dx
<pitti> seb128: ekiga> just trying, if it builds it's easier to backport a fix
<seb128> pitti, but didrocks already did all the update
<pitti> seb128: ack
<didrocks> pitti: anyway, you would have seen that the branch is already up to date :)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, ok; just looked at versions.html, that's why I'm asking
 * pitti will grab accountsservice then, while ekiga is building
<seb128> pitti, can we sync librsvg?
<pitti> seb128: already done
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: just wanted to check that glib2.0 built, I uploaded it right before going to bed
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, you are still written down for the gnome-screensaver update!
<seb128> dpm, hey, there?
<pitti> bah, ekiga 3.3.2 is horribly intrusive
<pitti> this is a rathole
<seb128> pitti, it's a standalone application, why just not go with the new version, if it's too broken we can still drop it from oneiric
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, oh, sorry. i'll look at that in a few moments
<pitti> seb128: with 3.3.2 you mean?
<seb128> pitti, yes
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, no worry ;-)
<dpm> hey seb128, yeah
<seb128> dpm, could you accept ted's email about string freeze break?
<seb128> dpm, sorry ted's email to ubuntu-translators list, which is about a string bring in indicator-session
<seb128> it's blocking the update
<dpm> seb128, done now
<seb128> dpm, thanks!
<dpm> no worries ;:)
<dpm> argh, four-eyed smiley
 * dpm reads ted's e-mail
<seb128> lol
<OwaisL> Guys, I'm dying for unity 4.14. when to expect?
<rodrigo_> I think I'm going to take a little break to see if I feel a bit better, so bbiab
<seb128> dpm, you got extra eyes, that how you can watch on everything, I see! ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey
<dpm> ;)
<seb128> rodrigo_, just before you leave, do you mind if I snapshot g-c-c trunk?
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, I don't mind, but what do you want from it?
<seb128> rodrigo_, bastien did quite some ui changes recently and I would like to get those in since we are ui frozen already
<seb128> so the documentation team works on current uis
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, do it then, or if you want I can do it later, as you prefer
<seb128> next tarballs are in 10 days
<rodrigo_> yeah
<seb128> rodrigo_, I can do it, thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, get better, see you later!
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, thanks
<rodrigo_> yeah, hopefully it'll be a tiny break
<rodrigo_> bbiab
<dpm> seb128, do you have a bug number for ted's string freeze break?
<seb128> ronoc, ^
<seb128> dpm, I don't know, I asked him to deal with it before leaving yesterday, maybe he just sent the email
<seb128> dpm, I will get ronoc to file the bug ;-)
<seb128> ronoc, hey
<ronoc> seb128, string freeze break ?
<ronoc> seb128, hey guys
<seb128> ronoc, hi
<seb128> ronoc, yes, to fix the guest-... user name bug you did a string change
<seb128> ronoc, ted Cc-ed you on the email he sent yesterday
<seb128> ronoc, title "Freeze breaking in User Menu"
<seb128> ronoc, can you open a bug about the change and give the number to dpm?
<ronoc> seb128, oh yes, well its part of the spec and it gives the user the option. It can be as it was before when a gsettings switch
<ronoc> seb128, will do
<ronoc> s/when/with
<dpm> that'd be great, thanks ronoc and seb128
<seb128> ronoc, well being part of the spec doesn't mean you don't have to respect the freezes ;-)
<seb128> ronoc, that's a new string coming late and translators need to know they need to translate it
<ronoc> seb128, yeah sorry I should have got that in before UI freeze
<seb128> no worry
<ronoc> seb128, did Roberts gtk patch get released ?
<seb128> ronoc, not yet
<seb128> let me check if upstream reviewed it
<seb128> seems they didn't
<ronoc> seb128, will that go out today ?
<seb128> I don't know, I asked him to ping upstream on IRC for review
<seb128> I don't feel comfortable distro patching his change without upstream review
<chrisccoulson_> nice, i could get used to remote debsign :)
<ronoc> ok, my two criticals on the i-sound need that patch just so you know
<ronoc> seb128, ^
<seb128> ronoc, yeah, I'm aware of that and it's on my watch list
<seb128> I just want to get an upstream review
<ronoc> grand
<seb128> I will chase them on IRC ;-)
<ronoc> seb128, so will I :)
<ronoc> dpm, this is the bug I used to justify the change yesterday
<ronoc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/844272
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 844272 in indicator-session "Guest session displayed with random hash" [Low,Fix committed]
<dpm> looking, thanks
<pitti> gnagnagna; libpt soname change, etc.
<dpm> ronoc, seb128, I've replied to the e-mail. let me know if that's enough or if you need anything else
<ronoc> dpm, will do thanks
<seb128> dpm, well, from my side that's enough, it means I can upload right? ;-)
<ronoc> dpm, perfect thanks
<dpm> seb128, yeah, it makes sense to me -it's not only a cosmetic change-, and I think translators will agree
<chrisccoulson_> dpm - i guess you're not subscribed to any mozilla lists, so you probably haven't seen this - http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.planning/browse_thread/thread/62b8a2a7d8aa0d00#
<chrisccoulson_> i wonder if there's any way we could help out there ;)
<seb128> dpm, thanks!
<dpm> hey chrisccoulson_, let me have a read...
<seb128> ronoc, indicator-session uploaded
<ronoc> seb128, sweet, ill get testing
<dpm> chrisccoulson_, in my opinion they should try to choose just one official tool to submit translations. I myself I'm not involved in mozilla translations because they're just too complex to contribute to. We could offer them to use LP, but afaiui they've always had the loose policy of not having just one tool for translation submissions, so in that sense LP would only be one more. On the other hand, if as we discussed last uds we could get the LP firef
<dpm> ox translations to a stage that are similar to the chromium translations infrastructure in LP, they could definitely benefit from the translations from the Ubuntu community (and others who'd want to join the effort). What do you reckon, do you think this would be something feasible for next cycle?
<pitti> ok, so ekiga 3.3.2 needs ptlib 2.10.2, which doesn't build
<chrisccoulson_> dpm, yeah, i certainly plan to do that next cycle
<dpm> chrisccoulson_, cool. Do you know if someone involved in mozilla l10n is attending? It would be interesting to have a discussion with them to see what they think
<chrisccoulson_> dpm - i don't think there will be anyone involved with l10n attending
<chrisccoulson_> g'ah, another ABI break in libunity???
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, yes...
<chrisccoulson_> these cause me headaches ;)
<dpm> chrisccoulson_, in that case we should make sure they are aware and can participate remotely
<chrisccoulson_> dpm, yeah, can do
<dpm> sounds good. Let's have another chat about it after release :)
<xclaesse> ricotz, I see you have latest gnome-shell in your ppa, will that be merged into oneiric soonish?
<pitti> oneiric-changes@> yay new unity love
<didrocks> pitti: unity-2d workaround found, I let some time (nux needs to be built, published, then unity needs to be built, published…) for a correct fix
<didrocks> starting rebuilding libunity rdepends for simple ABI break (the API break was only on lenses)
<chrisccoulson_> no stacking fix though? ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson_: one gold rule, no compiz and unity upload the same day :)
<chrisccoulson_> lol
<chrisccoulson_> i can't use the new unity then :(
<didrocks> chrisccoulson_: Monday, some compiz upload, and later next week, there is a stacking patch waiting for testing
<didrocks> chrisccoulson_: but first, Monday compiz ABI break to prepare for the stacking patch
<chrisccoulson_> ah, ok
<didrocks> (so again, multiple of rebuilds…)
<chrisccoulson_> thanks
<ricotz> xclaesse, i think jbicha should be on it
<seb128> there is a gnome-shell sponsoring request from jbicha
<ricotz> that it is then
<didrocks> chrisccoulson_: can you rebuild thunderbird-gnome-support for the libunity abi break please?
<didrocks> (dep on 4.0.2)
<xclaesse> ricotz, I've seen that he made a package with patch to remove caribou but it failed to build
<xclaesse> but you packaged caribou...
<xclaesse> what's the decision on that?
<chrisccoulson_> didrocks, it needs more than a rebuild, which is why ABI breaks are  a pain ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson_: hum? more than "one"?
<Laney> let me take the gnome-shell sponsoring
<chrisccoulson_> didrocks, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/messagingmenu-extension/trunk/revision/67#modules/LibUnity.jsm
<seb128> didrocks, no, I guess he's saying that tb dlopen the exact soname or something
<seb128> like it's not only a rebuild ;-)
<didrocks> ah :/
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, yeah, we use ctypes, which basically does that
<didrocks> chrisccoulson_: will you handle that?
<chrisccoulson_> didrocks, yeah, can do
<ricotz> xclaesse, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/845300
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 845300 in ubuntu "[FFe] [needs-packaging] caribou" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> chrisccoulson_: thanks!
<xclaesse> ricotz, ok thanks :)
<xclaesse> ricotz, installed your ppa and the shell works perfectly !
<xclaesse> thanks :D
 * xclaesse likes when I can do rm -rf /usr/local/*
<seb128> ricotz, do you read the ubuntu-desktop mailing list?
<ricotz> xclaesse, nice to hear that ;)
<ricotz> seb128, sorry, i dont
<ricotz> (at least not regulary)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> ricotz, there was some discussion about making an universe desktop set
<ricotz> why?
<seb128> would include things like shell, etc
<seb128> I was wondering if you would be interested to work on that with maybe jbicha
<ricotz> sounds interesting
<ricotz> it is getting concrete already or is it planned for 12.04+?
<didrocks> seb128: did you bump the libunity dep on evolution-indicator?
<seb128> didrocks, no, I noticed it was on the libunity rdepends list after uploading
<seb128> didrocks, will need an other upload
<didrocks> seb128: are you up to it?
<seb128> ricotz, well it's just a matter of doing it, it would be a set similar to ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> ubuntu-desktop-extra or something
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> seb128: excellent, thanks :)
<seb128> yw
<ricotz> seb128, ok, would be nice to work on that
<seb128> ricotz, great ;-)
<seb128> let's see if we can get that rolling
<ricotz> seb128, did you had a look at the caribou ffe?
<seb128> ricotz, I'm not in the release team, I can't approve ffe
<ricotz> seb128, ok, but you can comment on it, what solution is the most sane
<ricotz> ;)
<seb128> ricotz, ok, I will have a look
<ricotz> thanks
<seb128> yw
<chrisccoulson> hmm, i'm really hungry today
<ricotz> seb128, i also thinking about a new rhythmbox snapshot
<seb128> ricotz, do they ever plan a new tarball? a new snapshot seems like a good thing
<ricotz> seb128, i have no idea, seem like they dont
<rodrigo_> is the unity with the broken API in, or not yet?
<rodrigo_> also, can someone sponsor lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-contacts/ubuntu and lp:~ubuntu-desktop/libwnck/ubuntu ?
<pitti> didrocks: libunity binNEWed, and powerpc build score bumped
<didrocks> pitti: thanks a lot :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, unity is building
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw I will not snapshot g-c-c I was looking at trunk, I didn't notice there was a gnome-3-2 already, the stable serie have less ui changes ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, I thought you wanted those ones
<seb128> rodrigo_, will look at the sponsoring when I'm done with other things I'm working on
<rodrigo_> seb128, but yes, there are no big changes
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, no hurry, thanks!
<seb128> yw
<seb128> (if nobody beats me to it)
<pitti> ekiga_3.3.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb \o/
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<pitti> hey, and it even works
<didrocks> bzr st
<didrocks> ww
 * rodrigo_ builds brasero 3.1.90
<rodrigo_> hopefully it's less buggy than 3.0.x
<didrocks> rodrigo_: oh you started it? ok I stop my build :)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, oh, sorry
<pitti> rodrigo_: current brasero doesn't even find my CD writer..
<didrocks> rodrigo_: no worry :)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, it was on the etherpad under 'updates to claim'
<didrocks> rodrigo_: can you think about bumping the libunity-dev dep to 4.0.2 please?
<rodrigo_> pitti, this happens to me also with sound-juicer
<rodrigo_> didrocks, yes, sure
<didrocks> rodrigo_: no worry, my bad, was doing the list :)
 * didrocks finished with his ABI break then
<rodrigo_> pitti, in fact, nautilus shows, under Computer, the CD drive when there's no disk, but it dissapears as soon as I put a disk on the drive
<didrocks> now, testing the fixed unity-2d and crossing fingers
<rodrigo_> pitti, I'll try with brasero once it's built
<rodrigo_> hmm, it can't even eject the CD tray :(
<seb128> didrocks, why do we need to bump build-depends?
<didrocks> seb128: to ensure to take the right one at rebuild (not sure it's published yet)
<seb128> didrocks, I dislike doing that, I usually wait for the new lib to be build and published on all archs and do no change uploads
<seb128> basically you screw backports, etc without reason when you bump the build-depends and it's not really needed
<didrocks> seb128: indeed
<rodrigo_> so, do I remove the bumped requirement on 4.0.2?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bug #841748 about the g-s-d issue, I'm just backporting the fix
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 841748 in gnome-settings-daemon "numlock has to be activated on every boot in oneiric" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841748
<didrocks> rodrigo_: yeah, bump your shouldn't upload before it's published on all arch then
<seb128> rodrigo_, you can let it, I doubt anybody will want to backport that version
<didrocks> seb128: so you are just arguing for arguing? :p
<rodrigo_> :)
<seb128> didrocks, I've no strong opinion either way
<seb128> I just don't see it as something we should have to do
 * rodrigo_ waits for the Frenchmen to come to a decision :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, upload what you got
<rodrigo_> seb128, without the bumped requirement? or with it?
<seb128> rodrigo_, with the bumped requirement
<pitti> seb128: followed up to bug 836915, FYI
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 836915 in opal "opal is missing a b-d on ptlib, which is not in oneiric" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836915
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> didrocks did it for everything else
<seb128> so one extra one will not hurt
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I reassign bug #835532 to lightdm
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 835532 in gnome-settings-daemon "lightdm does not keep numlock status on boot" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/835532
<didrocks> hum, there is one missing lens on -2d
<didrocks> first one of -3d everytime
 * pitti grabs accountsservice update, will merge our chagnes to Debian git and sync
<pitti> uh, why does dist-upgrade want to pull in -shell, mutter, mesa-utils, and gnome-icon-theme-full?
<pitti> ah, I better wait until unity-2d is built
<pitti> didrocks: do you want to retry unity-2d itself once the libunity dependency failure is sorted out?
<rodrigo_> ok, I'll try to get some light lunch, bbiab
<seb128> rodrigo_, good luck I guess!
<didrocks> pitti: sorry, was out for a needed walk :)
<pitti> didrocks: nothing to be sorry about :)
<didrocks> pitti: not sure why it didn't build-dep by itself though, will run it
<ricotz> seb128, http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/rhythmbox/ https://code.launchpad.net/~ricotz/rhythmbox/ubuntu/+merge/74771
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<czajkowski> aloha
<pitti> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> pitti: ello
<cyphermox_> pitti, seb128: thanks for the feedback on evo
<cyphermox_> and guten morgen all!
<pitti> hey cyphermox_
<ricotz> njpatel, hello, using g_list_free_full bumps the glib version to 2.28, perhaps it is worth to replace it?
<ricotz> ... in bamf
<tjaalton> unity deps seem quite fragile, dist-upgrade just removed it
<pedro_> any python expert with some time to look at bug 841463 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 841463 in rhythmbox "python plugins are currently broken" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841463
<pedro_> I'd love to have some plugins back ;-)
<pitti> pedro_: it's due to the plugins importing both the static gobject and dynamic GI
<pitti> can't do
<cyphermox_> oh, that brings up an issue I noticed yesterday trying to use the NM GI stuff.. can't use an identifier like 80211ApFlags for some reason?
<cyphermox_> like numbers aren't allowed, or at least not 5 in a row
<seb128> pedro_, pitti: could be fixed in the new snapshot ricotz asked for sponsor for before
<seb128> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/rhythmbox/ https://code.launchpad.net/~ricotz/rhythmbox/ubuntu/+merge/74771
<seb128> but I will probably not have time to review that before my holidays
<seb128> I need to run in some 15 minutes and I'm not sure next week
<seb128> if somebody want to have a look to it next week
<pitti> seb128: I'll add it to the pad
<pitti> can probably do next week
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> I will be reading emails if somebody needs something
<pitti> mterry: hey Mike, how are you?
<mterry> pitti, good, what's up?
<pitti> mterry: I'm merging our current accountsservice patches to the Debian git
<pitti> mterry: but your "lightdm" one doesn't apply to 0.6.14 any more; also, it seemed that upstream is willing to commit it once you tell them that it works well enough
<pitti> mterry: do you have some minutes to update the patch and send it upstream again?
<mterry> pitti, oh right, I saw your update
<pitti> mterry: then I can complete the update, upload to debian, and sync
<mterry> pitti, yeah, let me update, test it again
<pitti> mterry: rad, thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, pitti: do you have any opinion on bug #844864
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 844864 in gnome-control-center "Should depend on cups-pk-helper" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844864
<rodrigo_> seb128, looking
<seb128> we don't use it for the unity session
<seb128> but it breaks gnome-shell users
<seb128> since they don't get it installed
<seb128> we should maybe get gnome-shell to recommends it as a workaround?
<rodrigo_> oh yes, it's indeed needed for it to work on gnome-shell, so yes, a recommends should be ok
<seb128> well, where?
<seb128> it seems pitti denied the mir for it
<seb128> because we don't use it on unity
<rodrigo_> I think in g-c-c
<rodrigo_> oh, if it's not in main, can it be in recommends, or it needs to be a suggests?
<seb128> so maybe gnome-shell should recommends it as a workaround?
<pitti> seb128: well, not denied, it just seemed unnecessary
<pitti> as we don't use it in main (or at least not so far)
<rodrigo_> and why doesn't unity need it?
<pitti> rodrigo_: in unity we use system-config-printer
<rodrigo_> oh right
<pitti> I think for oneiric a g-s recommends is better
<rodrigo_> yes, sounds good
<pitti> in P or later we might eventually switch over to the upstream applet anyway
<pitti> or can then review the MIR
<pitti> rodrigo_: does that sound acceptable?
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, sounds perfect
<seb128> there is a gnome-shell sponsoring request on the wiki
<seb128> if somebody wants to sponsor that, fixes the ftbfs
<seb128> then maybe add the recommends
<seb128> ok, I need to run for a bit
<rodrigo_> pitti, can you do it? I can't upload gnome-shell
<seb128> but I will be back for a bit later and then away for holidays next week
<rodrigo_> seb128, just in case I don't see you later, have fun! :)
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> seb128: enjoy your holidays!
<seb128> thansk ;-)
<pitti> rodrigo_: yeah, can do; noted in the pad for now, I'll just finish accountsservice and my current FFE review round
 * pitti already stacked too many things today
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok, thanks
<rodrigo_> I'll sponsor the rhythmbox one
<mterry> pitti, if I test the patch and it works, shall I update ubuntu to 0.6.14 while I'm at it?  Or were you working on syncing us with Deb?
<pitti> mterry: Debian's git already has 0.6.14, I'm applying our patches there
<pitti> mterry: I'd rather like to add the lightdm patch there as well, and sync
<mterry> pitti, figured, ok.  Will let you know
<pitti> lightdm is in Debian, too
<pitti> mterry: cheers
<charlie-tca> speaking of lightdm, a little help is needed to get bug 845549 resolved, please.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 845549 in lightdm "Do not ship /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845549
<desrt> didrocks: hey
<desrt> didrocks: i just got a bug filed against dconf-editor that it has no icon :)
<didrocks> desrt: hey! :)
<didrocks> desrt: how people dare? I'll ask Julie, she told me she made some progress while we were at the desktop summit, but didn't ask since
<desrt> julie was at the desktop summit?!
<desrt> oh.  i think i parsed that sentence incorrectly.
<didrocks> desrt: no, the we was "we" (you, and I and other hackers) ;)
<desrt> right :)
<desrt> less a problem with the parsing and more a problem with the semantic analysis :)
<didrocks> indeed :)
<desrt> pitti: hey
<pitti> hey desrt, what's up?
<desrt> pitti: i just grabbed the glib 2.29.90 tarball
<desrt> i extracted it, typed ./configure --prefix=/home/desrt/whatever
<desrt> then make
<desrt> then make install
<desrt> i have docs installed
<pitti> desrt: might be because we do out-of-tree builds
<desrt> pitti: let me check that then
<desrt> pitti: nope.  still working.
<pitti> desrt: btw, can you review/ack gtk+ patches?
<desrt> no.  i suspect not.
<desrt> maybe if it was ultra-trivial
<pitti> well, I'd say "easy", but not "trivial"
<pitti> desrt: nevermind, I'll just wait
<mterry> pitti, updated accountsservice patch in upstream bug
<pitti> mterry: yay you
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: ping?
<pitti> mterry: applies and builds nicely now, thanks
<pitti> mterry: seems I can still enable autologin for my user in control-center, though; is that an accountsservice or control-center bug? I. e. does accountsservice have an API whether autologin can be allowed?
<pitti> mterry: (I have ecryptfs)
<mterry> pitti, I still haven't gotten around to patching that.  That's next (your patch request reminded me).  It doesn't have that API.  May just patch control-center to disallow the UI side
<pitti> mterry: I think a-s should at least fail the call, though
<pitti> but yes, c-c shouldn't even offer the option
<pitti> mterry: uploaded; let the world explode :)
<mterry> pitti, true, ideally it would be in both places
 * didrocks got the new compiz stack ready for first thing monday morning upload
<mterry> pitti, do we have code for detecting ecryptfs ?  I assume the old gdmsetup did it?
<didrocks> no crash yet :)
<pitti> mterry: right, that did it
<kirkland> mterry: yeah, i explained it to someone before ... look for $HOME/.ecryptfs/*
<mterry> kirkland, actual content in that folder, or just the folder's presence?
<kirkland> mterry: (you can be a little more fine-grained than just looking for *anything* in there)
<pitti> desrt: hm, and now it also works again in our packages; NFC what happened back then :/ thanks for checking anyway
<kirkland> mterry: specifically, look for $HOME/.ecryptfs/Private.sig, ensure that there's either 1 or 2 lines in that file, and that there's a $HOME/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase file, and that $HOME/.ecryptfs/auto-mount exists
<didrocks> mterry: that's what I did for gdm, it worked well
<desrt> pitti: heh.  no problem.
<didrocks> kirkland: I guess it was me, like a year and half ago :)
<desrt> pitti:  i did a bunch of docs cleanups for the last release.  maybe i fixed something by accident while poking around.
<kirkland> mterry: that's what the pam_ecryptfs looks for, in order to verify a setup
<mterry> kirkland, phew, OK
<kirkland> didrocks: howdy :-)
<kirkland> mterry: if you want, i can make an ecryptfs-verify-private shell script that exits 1 or 0
<kirkland> mterry: won't be this morning, but I could do it later today/this weekend
<mterry> kirkland, that would be cute (especially since looks like we may have to do this in a couple places)
<mterry> kirkland, ideally it could take a user argument too, since one place we have to do it is a root daemon
<kirkland> mterry: can you open a bug against ecryptfs-utils, assign me, mark triaged/high, nominate for oneiric, propose against beta?
<mterry> kirkland, sure
<kirkland> mterry: and I'll bang that out after my PowerNap presentation this morning at Plumbers
<mterry> kirkland, thanks a bunch!
<kirkland> mterry: np
<mterry> kirkland, bug 845738
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 845738 in ecryptfs-utils "Add ecryptfs-verify-private script" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845738
<kirkland> mterry: cheers
<pitti> there, all pending stuff sponsored
<pitti> (on the pad)
<didrocks> pitti: \o/
<pitti> now only gnome-screensaver is missing
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ^ if you are buried, I can take over on Monday, if you want
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'll get around to it. i've been doing some messaging menu work this afternoon though
<didrocks> tremolux: software-center sponsored :)
<tremolux> didrocks: \o/ thanks!!
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: do you think you will be able to clean the libunity rdepends soon? (you are the latest one! :))
<didrocks> tremolux: yw ;)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i will do it when we get the new thunderbird beta (probably early next week), and have some other fixes too
<chrisccoulson> i'm reluctant to DoS an armel builder for a day just to alter a dependency ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you are keeping an old library on the CD, cd space, cd space, cd space :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<didrocks> ok, it's quite small :p
<chrisccoulson> i will fix it, but i don't want to do an upload just for that :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: sure thing!
<pitti> tremolux: impressive s-c changelog!
<tremolux> pitti: crazy, eh?! kiwinote wins the prize for sheer number of bugfixes, wow
<tremolux> :)
<chrisccoulson> nice :)
<tremolux> pitti: it feels really good and stable
<pitti> release meeting is almost over, so happy weekend everyone!
<didrocks> enjoy your week-end pitti!
<jbicha> ricotz: I believe I'm missing a few runtime dependencies in the latest gnome-shell I pushed, how do I find those?
<jbicha> do I need to just run a clean install and add stuff until it works?
<ricotz> jbicha, testing it ;)
<ricotz> did you compared it with the ppa package?
<ricotz> otherwise using "grep -r ..." helps
<didrocks> have a good week-end everyone :)
<jbicha> ricotz: looks like I was missing libgudev-1.0-dev and gir1.2-accountsservice, the second one at least is preventing people from running Shell
<ricotz> jbicha, ok
<Sweetshark> pitti: I have a 3.4.3-1ubuntu1 almost ready. It finished building here and I am copying to porter-armel for heating its room over the weekend.
<Sweetshark> if that succeeds we should be good to go for sponsored on ~monday
<jbicha> anyone able to sponsor https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/gnome-shell/3.1.90.1/+merge/74840
<BigWhale> Are Firefox and D-BUS related in any way?
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: ping?
<cyphermox_> BigWhale: depends what you intend by related. if you describe the issue you're seeing I might be better able to guide you to a solution
<BigWhale> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/680444
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 680444 in dbus "dbus-daemon eats 100% cpu and is not responsive" [Undecided,Fix released]
<BigWhale> cyphermox_, it seems related to this bug
<BigWhale> daemon eats all the CPU and system locks up for few seconds
<BigWhale> first I thought that my hacking on gwibber is doing it, because it is using dbus but now it is happening without gwibber :>
<cyphermox_> doubtful
<cyphermox_> are you on kubuntu by any chance?
<BigWhale> no
<BigWhale> oneiric
<cyphermox_> anyway, I don't think it's the same bug
<BigWhale> and this starts happening after a day or two of uptime
<cyphermox_> but you could probably see what ties up dbus if your dbus-monitor --monitor
<BigWhale> hmmm I just got something on strace
<BigWhale> cyphermox_, http://pastebin.com/YxqTSQy4
<BigWhale> and there's a lot of it
<cyphermox_> chinese to me; certainly there is something else that leads to that. or maybe ltrace tells more
<BigWhale> I'll see what --monitor returns
<BigWhale> and then file a bug
<cyphermox_> cool
<BigWhale> hmmm I got something. I'll wait for 'another cycle' to confirm it :>
<jcastro> Laney: ping
<BigWhale> bad, dbus, bad!
<Laney> hi jcastro
<jcastro> hey so, dobey published a fix in his PPA
<jcastro> and it "feels" much better for me
<jcastro> but that's kind of unscientific. :)
<Laney> yeah I saw the diff
<RAOF> BigWhale: I was seeing indicator-datetime perpetually hitting evolution's dbus interface to grab the calendar; that was pinning dbus-daemon at 100%
<BigWhale> Hmmm you might be onto something.
<Laney> jcastro: yeah, much better for me too.
<jcastro> awesome
<jcastro> leave a comment on the bug
<Laney> already did
<jcastro> Laney: do you still get some grey window action after though?
<jcastro> like, it draws the window frame
<jcastro> fills it with grey
<BigWhale> RAOF, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/845942 I just filed this and the dbus-monitor did show a lot of entries for org.gnome.evolution.dataserver.Calendar
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 845942 in dbus "dbus-daemon eats all the CPU rendering whole system unusable for a few seconds" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> *tick* *tick* then the UI fills in
<RAOF> BigWhale: I think I also filed a bug about this, but maybe not.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've had the indicator-datetime spamming dbus issue for quite a while too
<BigWhale> it is highly annoying, but I am glad that it is not happening because of me :>
<RAOF> Nope, I didn't.
<dobey> jcastro: i get that anyway with banshee, without the u1ms extension. very short, but it's there
<Laney> I see that for maybe 0.5 seconds
<dobey> jcastro: probably from the custom widgetry
<dobey> windows widgets + redraws == slow
<dobey> err, windowed
<om26er> i have backported a fix from unity trunk to fix a bug which came in with today's update, i have it in my branch for lp:~ubuntu-desktop/unity/... I did not use any patch system just patched the source is it ok for me to get it sponsored
<om26er> i saw didier or seb did not use any patch system for unity backports
<om26er> heh seb128 is here :)
<seb128> hey
<om26er> seb128, hi I have a branch to fix a regression that came in with todays update of unity
<om26er> my branch is not using any patch system would that be ok?
<om26er> https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu/oneiric/unity/unity-fix-840285/+merge/74854
<seb128> om26er, yeah, for unity better to just do a merge request against trunk and ask for a backport
<om26er> seb128, thank you i'll get it sponsored
<om26er> micahg, ^^
<seb128> thanks
 * micahg still doesn't understand the answer WRT a patch system
<seb128> the way it works is that you bzr merge the trunk revision or merge request in the packaging vcs
<seb128> i.e no patch system
<seb128> but usually it's better to get the fix in trunk first so there is no conflict, next update will just see it as a revision already checked in and resolve it
<micahg> ok, well, it's your package, so you can do what you want, it just seems messy in the case of multiple patches (BTW, there's a bzr addon to convert a revision to patch now IIRC)
<seb128> why? you can backport the revision you want, bzr merge-upstream will do the right thing on the next update
<seb128> it will just skip the revision which were backported, or just handle it as it should
<om26er> micahg, would you be willing to sponsor it for me?
<micahg> if you need to pull a patch later that was patched earlier
<seb128> if you feel unsure wait on monday when didrocks is around, it's friday evening 10:30pm there, I just connected to check my email since I called it a day early, I'm not wanting to start on work
<micahg> om26er: sorry, I cannot yet
<seb128> you don't pull patches, you backport commits from trunk
<seb128> you can backport extra commits later if you want
<micahg> seb128: I believe you, just seems a little weird to me, but you know what you're doing, so I"m not worried
<seb128> the same way commits apply to trunk they apply to the ubuntu vcs
<om26er> micahg, np ;)
<seb128> why is it weird?
<seb128> the ubuntu package is trunk with a debian dir
<seb128> but yeah, better to let it for didrocks
<micahg> right, but if I pull r500 and then want to backport r490 after that, I might end up with unnecessary conflicts
<seb128> it seems a minor issue anyway, not a stopper
<seb128> well usually you don't backport backward
<micahg> whereas, if they're quilt patches, I can put r490 before r500
<seb128> like that commit would be the first since the current tarball
<micahg> seb128: indeed, but if something's found to be a bug later, but was already fixed, that could happen
<seb128> well as long as the diff apply you can backport them backward
<seb128> bzr just will record what revisions you backported
<seb128> well it could
<micahg> it's an edge case, but one that a patch system is meant to help with
<seb128> in practice with unity and weekly tarballs it's not an issue
<seb128> it's easier to bzr merge a revision
<seb128> and have to do nothing with the next update
<seb128> no patch system to use, no revision to drop, the merge just figure it out
<seb128> it's one command one way and zero on the upgrade
<seb128> easier that to deal with quilt, dropping the patch on the next update etc
<Laney> small point, but you should put single-debian-patch in debian/source/options then
<Laney> then you don't get the ugly debian-changes-VERSION patch
<Laney> it's a perfectly valid workflow with vcs maintained packages
<seb128> Laney, we use debian source v1
<Laney> that's not what i'm seeing
<seb128> source v3 and vcs sucks
<seb128> yeah, I think unity didn't get reverted back, I did revert a few other ones
<Laney> you can put unapply-patches in debian/source/local-options to make it suck less
<seb128> ok, thanks, I will look at it
<seb128> so far I just got back to source v1 for those
<jbicha> Laney, what does that do?
<Laney> unapplies patches after the build
<Laney> to keep a clean tree
<Laney> but as it's in local-options it doesn't get exported to the source package
<jbicha> does that keep the .pc directory out of Launchpad?
<Laney> auto imports won't get it
<Laney> it's annoying because you want patches to be applied so that bzr blame works
<Laney> but .pc makes it unworkable
<Laney> grr
<broder> i'm getting a compiz hang (on natty) in DRI2GetBuffersWithFormat. is there anything in particular i should look for, patches i should cherrypick or anything?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-09-11
<micahg> jbicha: ping
<jbicha> micahg: hi
<micahg> hi jbicha, was looking at your gnome-shell branch, but it seems it already got upload
<micahg> so, nevermind :)
<micahg> jbicha: actually, do you want to rebase for the other changes?
<micahg> my question was going to be the reason for bumping the deps
<jbicha> thanks for looking at it!
<micahg> it seems like your first revision was uploaded before the second got added
<jbicha> gnome-shell won't run with 1.29.15 and I don't think it's tested at all except if you run the lastest release of everything
<jbicha> yes, two people were looking at the merge simultaneously so I figured I'd just wait on bumping the deps for the next upload
<jbicha> gnome-shell has too many dependencies :-(
<micahg> jbicha: well, it's upstream's version of a meta package
<micahg> like our ubuntu-desktop
<micahg> jbicha: a suggestion would be to review the diff in configure before uploading a new version
<jbicha> in this case, gnome-shell didn't bother upping the gjs dependency but I try to look at the configure diff, sometimes I forget
<micahg> heh
<czajkowski> morning
<czajkowski> having to log a bug in the middle of my rugby watching is not good. >:(
<bigon> is there any plan to merge gdm 3.1.x in oneiric?
<Laney> who gets the blame when I get asked for a wireless password every time I unsuspend my laptop running g-s even though it is known (pre-filled in the dialog even)?
<desrt> pitti: hey
<czajkowski> aloha
<jbicha> desrt: I can't figure out how to get dconf locks to work in Ubuntu
<desrt> jbicha: i solved your bug already :)
<desrt> jbicha: and see https://live.gnome.org/dconf/SystemAdministrators
<jbicha> desrt: I followed the two paragraphs at the end but I can still change my background
<desrt> jbicha: interesting
<desrt> did you logout/login after setting up the new profile?
<jbicha> I created a file, /etc/dconf/profile/system.d/locks/file , let me try rebooting too
<desrt> wait...
<desrt> sigh.
<desrt> works better when you read the whole thing....
<chrisccoulson> hi desrt
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<desrt> pretty good
<desrt> jbicha: please read the entire page
<desrt> it won't work if you just follow the last couple of paragraphs
<jbicha> desrt: oh so it's a bit more complicated, thanks
<desrt> jbicha: usually people don't lock down settings without first having settings to lock down
<desrt> :)
<desrt> jbicha: in anycase, the restart is needed to get the new profile noticed.  after that, you can make changes without restarting
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, why do my daily builds always break at the weekend?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: because they're lonely
<jbicha> desrt: I can't get my local profile to compile anything to /etc/dconf/db
<jbicha> /etc/dconf/profile/local says user local on 2 lines & I have settings stored in /etc/dconf/profile/local.d
<desrt> what happens when you say 'sudo dconf update'?
<jbicha> nothing prints out and I don't see any changes
<desrt> odd.
<desrt> erm.
<desrt> please read the docs more carefully :)
<jbicha> I'm trying! ;-)
<desrt> local.d goes in /etc/dconf/db/, not /etc/dconf/profile/
<desrt> The remaining lines of the profile describe system databases. These databases are found in /etc/dconf/db/. Again, the name of the file to open in that directory is exactly as it is written in the profile and the file is expected to be in GVDB format. In our example, the files "/etc/dconf/db/local" and "/etc/dconf/db/site" would be opened.
<desrt> and
<jbicha> oh, it does say that
<desrt> To support the ability to configure the system with a text editor, dconf has introduced key file directories. For any given system database, a corresponding directory can be created (with ".d" added to the filename).
 * desrt clarifies by giving an example of a valid directory name in that second paragraph
<desrt> i grok that it's hard to read through paragraphs of text and remember everything :)
<jbicha> desrt: the locks subdirectory should be in /etc/dconf/db/*.d not in profile/*.d/  right?
<desrt> there should be no /etc/profile/*.d/ at all
<desrt> et.  dconf/profile
<jbicha> ok, I updated the wiki for that then, I got it to compile but I still can't get the setting to lock http://paste.ubuntu.com/687055/
<desrt> On startup, dconf consults the DCONF_PROFILE environment variable. If set, dconf will attempt to open the named profile, aborting if that fails. If the environment variable is not set, dconf will attempt to open the profile named "user".
<jbicha> do I have to set a variable for everyone?
<desrt> much easier would be to name your profile "user"
<jbicha> ok, I'll try that
<jbicha> it still doesn't lock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/687080/ :-(
<desrt> and you logged in/out after renaming everything?
<jbicha> yes and rebooted, does it work on your computer?
<desrt> yes.
<desrt> take some program that you are running inside of gnome and grep for dconf in its 'maps' file in proc
<desrt> like grep dconf /proc/`pidof gnome-terminal`/maps
<desrt> !!!!
 * desrt sees the problem
<desrt> you really have to read more carefully :(
<jbicha> you know I can't read!
<desrt> The first line is the name of the user's database.
<desrt> The remaining lines of the profile describe system databases. These databases are found in /etc/dconf/db/.
<desrt> you only have one line.  the first line.
<desrt> These databases are found in ${XDG_CONFIG_HOME}/dconf/ (typically ~/.config/dconf/).
<desrt> so it's not looking in /etc/dconf/db at all
<desrt> do this:
<desrt> rename your db files back from user to 'local'
<desrt> so you have /etc/dconf/db/local.d and /etc/dconf/db/local
<desrt> then put in your /etc/dconf/profile/user:
<desrt> user
<desrt> local
<desrt> (end of file)
<desrt> ie: almost exactly what is described on that wiki page...
<desrt> minus 'site'
<jbicha> desrt: thanks, that works, no /etc/dconf/profile/local needed at all
<desrt> jbicha: i don't think the instructions ever suggested to create one :p
<jbicha> well it did throw me on a rabbit trail with /etc/dconf/profile/system.d/locks but that's fixed now
<desrt> does anyone have feedback on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/832513?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 832513 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon assert failure: gnome-settings-daemon: ../../src/xcb_io.c:575: _XReply: Assertion `!xcb_xlib_extra_reply_data_left' failed." [High,Incomplete]
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-09-03
<pitti> bryceh: moderated now
<pitti> Good morning
<jbicha> pitti: good morning
<jbicha> apport-gtk recommends update-notifier which depends on update-manager, but for the Ubuntu GNOME remix, we were going to try gnome-packagekit which has its own update-manager
<pitti> hey jbicha
<pitti> jbicha: ah, that's because it needs u-m for the automatic crash notification (u-n has the bits that poll /var/crash/)
<pitti> jbicha: I did not originally have this recommends:, but people were complaining about installnig "apport-gtk" and then not getting popups
<pitti> jbicha: but I'm happy to add an alternative dependency
<pitti> without u-n, apport-gtk crash reporting will essentially not work, though
<jbicha> that might be useful ;)
<jbicha> does update-notifier need update-manager?
<pitti> not for the apport bits
<pitti> eventually these should all really become systemd/upstart user jobs, but we have neither yet
<jbicha> could we drop that depends and count on ubuntu-desktop to pull in update-manager?
<micahg> it's already seeded where it needs to be AFAICT except for ubuntu studio
 * micahg can fix Ubuntu Studio now if this will be changed
<micahg> hrm, actually, it doesn't have it ATM
<pitti> jbicha: I think we can drop it if u-n behaves sanely when u-m is not installed
<MCR1> smspillaz: Hi :) https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-minor-fixes/+merge/122398 should be ready now...
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chris|
<Laney> hey
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, working on 3g today!
<seb128> hey desktopers
<dupondje> Hi seb128  :)
<dupondje> Getting HDMI output on my laptop seems to be harder then excepted :(
<dupondje> Binary nvidia blob can't even read my laptop supported resolutions
<dupondje> nouveau HDMI output works when manually editting xorg.conf
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<dupondje> but xrandr is broken :(
<seb128> hey dupondje chrisccoulson
<pitti> bonjour seb128! as-tu un bon we?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good, how are you?
<seb128> pitti, j'ai eu un bon w.e merci ! et toi ?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson; still trouble with your connection?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. hopefully have working internet again later ;)
<pitti> seb128: oh, "eu"
<chrisccoulson> there's a BT guy around now replacing my line. it seems that the people who replaced our roof earlier in the year mangled our cable :(
<pitti> seb128: moi aussie; rather quiet, though, I'm still not over my cold
<seb128> pitti, taking some time to get over this one :-(
<pitti> seb128: I started with the Questions lesson; really confusing!
<seb128> pitti, "j'ai eu" is avoir used in passé composé forme (past tense)
<pitti> I'm still astounded how French manages to end up in a letter salad like Qu'est-ce que c'est? :)
<seb128> hehe
<Laney> Donaudampfschiffahrtsgesellschaftskapitän!
<seb128> Laney, guten tag! ;-)
<Laney> hallo :-)
<larsu> Laney, you're missing an 'f' there :P
<Laney> I copied and pasted it, blame the internet :P
<larsu> (at least according to the "new" spelling rules)
<jibel> seb128, don't teach incorrect french to pitti "J'ai passé un bon WE" not "J'ai eu un bon WE"
<dupondje> lol
 * pitti watches the French guys fight it out and grabs the snacks
<seb128> lol
<seb128> jibel, en effet
<jibel> seb128, lol :)
<xclaesse> switching user from gnome-shell makes everything freeze when session is started from gdm :(
<seb128> ogra_, hey
<seb128> ogra_, thanks for fixing the unity-gles issues ... how come it worked only with compiz for you the other day?
<ogra_> seb128, well, apparently i tested against a unity that had GLES support :/ compiz had actually no issues at all ... everything else did
<seb128> ogra_, where did you find that unity?!
<seb128> ogra_, well anyway thanks for getting those fixed
<seeker> hi, I'm trying to figure out the best way to keep up with chromium updates. the chromium team ppa seems to be no longer updated
<ogra_> seb128, all unitys since the first upload to precise-proposed have had working GLES suport
<ogra_> *support
<seb128> seeker, get chrome directly from google?
<seb128> ogra_, hum ok
<ogra_> this one was the first where the packaging changed it seems
<ogra_> (gles2_architectures := foo)
<seb128> ogra_, I would be very surprised if that was the case
<ogra_> seb128, also it didnt really help that it is a native package ;)
<seb128> is it? it's not supposed to me
<seb128> be
<ogra_> it wasnt until the last upload
<seb128> crap
<seeker> seb128: I'd like to stick to chromium
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/unity/+download has the orig tarball
<seb128> well, orig, upstream
<ogra_> well, i'll leave that to lukas to fix :)
<seb128> ogra_, I guess another 1am upload error, probably missnamed the tarball
<ogra_> ah, i thought you only took over what he packaged
<seb128> yeah, well I sponsored it, I should have noticed that
<ogra_> well, shit happens :)
<ogra_> another issue is that the clean target doesnt properly clean up everything, there are bits left in autopilot and some translation bits tend to lie around
<Laney> if it were made 3.0 (quilt) you couldn't have that kind of error
<ogra_> i dont even think the upload has a source/ subdir
<Laney> no, it defaults to 1.0
<seb128> Laney, and you could bzr merge cherry pick fixes
 * ogra_ remembers seeing complaints during builld
<seb128> couldn't
<Laney> why not?
<seb128> because it would complain about inline diff
<Laney> you can have a 'single-debian-patch' or whatever it is
<seb128> and tell you to review /tmp/diff
<Laney> which is basically like the old .diff.gz
<seb128> that's a huge usability step back
<seb128> when you bzr merge -c rev, bzr does the tracking for you
<seb128> and will do the right thing next time you merge-upstream
<seb128> like see that this revision was already in and handle it without conflict or having to do any work
<seb128> if you move the revision to a patch you loose all that
<Laney> I wonder if it works if you exclude the generated patch from vcs
<Laney> like can it be auto generated
<Laney> never mind, /me gets back to reviewing those updates
<seb128> ogra_, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/108693811/unity_5.12-0ubuntu3_5.12-0ubuntu4.diff.gz
<seb128> ogra_, see, the gles = foo was done in that upload in may
<seb128> ogra_, so weird it was working before the recent uploads ... anyway, sorted out
<ogra_> right
<chrisccoulson> nice, there's a second fault on my line. it's a surprise that it worked at all
<mpt> JohnLea, bug 1025674
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1025674 in update-manager "List of updates is much too short by default" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025674
<chrisccoulson_> aha, lets hope this connection is a bit more reliable now :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, what did you change?
<seb128> ogra_, https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/staging/+packages does have arm* enabled
<seb128> ogra_, re your comment in that bug
<ogra_> why wasnt the issue catched then ?
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, the cable from my house has been replaced. it was damaged by the people who replaced our roof (they'd cut almost all the way through the cable)
<seb128> ogra_, "the issue" being runtime? I guess because nobody actually tried the binary
<ogra_> seb128, the issue being FTBFS :)
<seb128> ogra_, that and try prepared the release in a /release ppa which didn't have armel enabled
<seb128> arm*
<ogra_> (and the issue being testing too indeed)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, ok
<seb128> ogra_, it's mostly "too much rush to get the thing landed at all, didn't have time to do a proper job of it"
<seb128> ogra_, but yeah, I will try to make sure it doesn't happen again
<ogra_> seb128, right, i wuld just like to prevent such issues in the future somehow, several people lost their weekend (or parts of it) to it
<ogra_> and i think its not your responsibility but upstreams to make sure they tested it
<seb128> ogra_, sorry about that, I will pay a round of beers at UDS to you guys
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, we made "the best of the situation" I think, which still sucked but for a while I though we wouldn't land anything at all before beta1
<ogra_> (yours is probably testing the packaging, but there were massive upstream issues with hardcoded GL linking etc that should have been catched before even giving you the package)
<seb128> agree
<ogra_> it would never have built with that setup
<seb128> late landing of compiz GLES made it hard to test the other bits
<ogra_> yeah, agreed
<ogra_> also i should have insisted to get nux and unity binaries to test, but i wasnt even aware that armhf GLES was disabled since may
<seb128> ogra_, you were, Didier discussed it with you by then :p
<seb128> ogra_, but I guess you forgot or didn't notice that was still the case
<ogra_> seb128, then i blame age :P
<sil2100> Ah yes, arm testing
<seb128> ;-)
<ogra_> i wonder if we could work something out with QA for doing some upstream daily testing
<seb128> ogra_, well, since you had unity running with the new compiz I assumed that unity was ok, which was not the case
<sil2100> I think we were supposed to have that last week? But I don't remember that happening :(
<seb128> sil2100, I think that skipped, too much going on, another issue of being that late...
<ogra_> we should probably have a checklist for unity releases on arm that has to be worked down by the different teams before an upload can happen or so ... not sure that makes sense
<seb128> ogra_, it does
<seb128> ogra_, at the bare minimum there should be a "somebody testing it on the pandaboard" check
<ogra_> well, there should also be an ftbfs check from upstream :)
<seb128> well, they have a daily build ppa which has arm enabled
<seb128> the thing is that "red" was a normal state until we had GLES landing
<ogra_> but they didnt enable arm in the packages ;)
<seb128> now green should be the normal state :p
<seb128> yeah, we are over that now
<ogra_> someone needs to make sure thats the case before they give you the bits and pieces
<seb128> so I expect things to keep working from now on
 * ogra_ hopes so
<seb128> and to be regularly tested
<ogra_> yeah, sadly QA doesnt have proper ways to do desktop testing yet ...
<seb128> ogra_, I'm waiting for your google session for my pandaboard :p I'm pondering dist-upgrading it from precise or rather doing a new install
 * ogra_ hopes pitti will fix that though 
<Laney> try the current quantal images
<Laney> they should have the current bits
<ogra_> not yet
<ogra_> try the next ones, i dotn think unity made it
<seb128> Laney, is that just a dd the iso on an sdcard and boot it?
<Laney> should be
 * Laney checks the manifest
<ogra_> yeah, its in the manifest
<ogra_> so go for it
<ogra_> seb128, right
<Laney> great, I expected it to be there
<ogra_> and have a USB disk ready as target device
<ogra_> (or USB key)
<seb128> ogra_, I've a 8GB waiting for that ;-)
<ogra_> great !
 * seb128 starts download and go for lunch
<pitti> déjeunér! c'est une grande idée! J'ai aussie..
<smartboyhw> pitti: Please use Englihs
 * Laney giggles
<pitti> smartboyhw: ici, la language officielle est français! (ask seb128, he'll confirm :) )
<chrisccoulson> What's "Englihs"?
<smartboyhw> ... What? I don't speak French...
<chrisccoulson> it's pretty easy to figure that out, even for someone like me who doesn't speak french :)
<Laney> Я предпочитаю русский
<chrisccoulson> i had to open google translate to work out that Laney prefers Russian ;)
<Laney> I had to open google translate to prefer Russian :P
<chrisccoulson> lol
<ogra_> should have been "moi aussie .." though
<ogra_> <- german nitpicker
<chrisccoulson> i thought that pitti would have made klingon the official language in here
<ogra_> muhahaha
<pitti> ogra_: d'accord, pardon; mon français est trés mauvais..
<ogra_> lol, mine is worse, thats the only bit i know :)
<pitti> smartboyhw: (in case it wasn't clear, we are kidding of course)
<smartboyhw> ...
 * ogra_ thought he could show off with that one bit ;)
<pitti> ogra_: well, until three weeks ago, mine was basically nonexistant :)
 * pitti lunches for real, bbl
<ogra_> pitti, i dont think the klingon part was actual kidding ;)
<xnox> Laney: it even was grammatically correct Russian preference.
<Laney> xnox: Отлично!
<Laney> I read those letters as if they were their closest English counterparts
<Laney> otnnyho!
<xnox> Laney: translit.ru
<xnox> Laney: Otlichno
<Laney> oh, that's cool
<mitya57> О, клуб любителей русского
<smartboyhw> Russian now?
<Laney> :-)
<ogra_> seb128, i guess you need to wait with your panda install for bug 1044717 to be fixed first
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1044717 in ubiquity "ubi-partman crash during Quantal daily install on Panda board" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044717
<smartboyhw> Duplicate isn't it??
<smartboyhw> Bug 1044299
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1044299 in ubiquity "ubi-partman crashed, and then no installation process, no installation options" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044299
<Laney> no
<Laney> different but in the same component
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<seb128> ogra_, hum, ok
<ogra_> i just tested a fix, we might do a respin for it
<Laney> will
<ogra_> k
<Laney> can't have that kind of bug in a release :-)
<ogra_> oh, yeah, i was referring to "today" :)
<ogra_> that we respin before thu was clear :)
<Laney> oh, hope so
<seb128> ogra_, is that the sort of "can patch the .py on the sdcard if I want to install"?
<Laney> there's a few things lined up for it already
<ogra_> seb128, yup
<ogra_> sudo wget -O /usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/ubi-partman.py
<seb128> ogra_, danke
<ogra_> :)
<xnox> Laney: so above fix works. Committed.... new upload.... again?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> get Colin to review or something
<xnox> Laney: renamed widget.... with old code left using old name....
<xnox> and it's not shown on i386/amd64 VMs by default....
<Laney> would static analysis get that?
<Laney> stupid dynamic languages
<xnox> Laney: yes and yes.
<xnox> Laney: is there static analysis for python?!
<Laney> I know of lint-style ones like pylint and pychecker
<Laney> not sure if they get this kind of thing
<Laney> try it
<Laney> https://bitbucket.org/jwilk/lintian4python :O
<xnox> Laney: hmm we are already running pep8 & pyflakes. Didn't use lintian4python yet.
<xnox> pylint looks interesting.
<Laney> AFAIK it tends to be more style checks though
 * Laney lunches
<mitya57> lintian4python uses pyflakes for non-packaging checks
<Oranger> Hum sorry but I can't acess to "http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop", is it normal ?
<seb128> Oranger, works here, I don't know, seems like a I.S sort of issue if it doesn't work for you
<Oranger> seb128: "Either you have not been granted access to this resource"
<Oranger> that's bad... :p
<seb128> yeah, not sure what the acl are and who is handling that...
<Oranger> seb128: Ok, because in the title of the chan I read " If you want to help out, check out http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop" so that's why I report that ;)
<seb128> Oranger, thanks for pointing it, I'm asking the #is guys
<seb128> I assumed that it would be publicly availabler
<Oranger> ok, thank you seb128 :) Please inform me of news about it :)
<seb128> Oranger, will do
<seb128> Oranger, what sort of things are looking at doing?
<Oranger> seb128: Just try to learn and read docs before help for the ubuntu-desktop prokect
<Oranger> *project
<seb128> Oranger, you can have a look to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam as well
<Oranger> seb128: Ok thanks you :)
<Oranger> seb128: And where can I see things where you need help ?
<smartboyhw> seb128: I do want to ask: I look at the page given to Oranger, and why is the part for testing that small?:(
<seb128> Oranger, we track outdated packaged on http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/gnome.html which is part of what we do
<seb128> Oranger, otherwise bugs that we try to fix: http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-desktop/precise.html
<seb128> Oranger, or bug triage...
<seb128> smartboyhw, because nobody wrote in there, it's a wiki, feels free to improve
<smartboyhw> Ah ah ah
<seb128> smartboyhw, is that really funny?!
<smartboyhw> No
<smartboyhw> I just ah.
<Oranger> seb128: It seem that you have a lot of work..
<seb128> Oranger, we indeed do
<smartboyhw> seb128: So a question: How do I work on testing? Bit weird, I've been doing this for 2 months in the ISO QA Tracker...
<seb128> jibel, ^ can you help smartboyhw?
<smartboyhw> No thanks seb128....:)
<seb128> smartboyhw, do you need help or not?
<seb128> smartboyhw, testing is done by the qa team not so much by the desktop team
<smartboyhw> No, just wondering why it has such less content
<seb128> smartboyhw, because as I told you, too much to do, not enough people, nobody took time to write content there
<smartboyhw> Ah
<seb128> smartboyhw, but if you want to help feel free to step up and do write something
<smartboyhw> OK, I will write sth
<seb128> thanks
<Oranger> seb128: On the package list I can see "newer version available in Debian", it's mean that the package get a superior version on the debian repo than on the ubuntu repo ?
<seb128> Oranger, yes
<Oranger> seb128: So what do you do usually to fix it ?
<seb128> Oranger, we update to the current debian version, see http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/ for a more complete documentation on how to do that
<Oranger> seb128: Ok, but you update package that are in experimental version too ?
<seb128> Oranger, we do sometimes, that list is an indication of things we might want to update, everything shouldn't be updated
<Laney> more things will be in experimental currently because Debian is in a freeze
<seb128> Oranger, btw the #is guys say the pad is restricted to ubuntumembers, that's probably why you don't have access
<Laney> so, something being there isn't necessarily an indication that it's risky per se
<jbicha> Oranger: I believe all you need is to join this group: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<jbicha> good morning folks
<Laney> hey
<smartboyhw> Good morning jbicha
<jbicha> seb128: what's https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome for?
<xnox> seb128: legacy.
<seb128> xnox, what is legacy?
<xnox> jbicha: that's a legacy team.
<xnox> seb128: wrong nick.
<seb128> jbicha, what xnox says
<seb128> jbicha, it was the "people working on GNOME in Ubuntu" first
<seb128> but that got superseded by desktop team
<jbicha> so I created a ubuntu-gnome-dev group which has commit access to our bzr branches and I need to create a separate group for the rest of our contributors or users
<xnox> jbicha: ubuntu-gnome-friends?
<smartboyhw> jbicha: As I said I am willing to help
<jbicha> seb128: will you let me have your old group or do I need to make another?
<seb128> jbicha, you can have it
<smartboyhw> where's that old group???
<seb128> jbicha, I set you as admin for it
<seb128> jbicha, is that good enough?
<smartboyhw> seb128 and jbicha: Where's the old group?:)
<seb128> smartboyhw, read the scrollback of this channel, the url was with the question I replied to
<smartboyhw> Ah OK
<seb128> jbicha, oh, found the "change owner" stuff, it's all yours
<jbicha> seb128: thanks, that should be all I need
<smartboyhw> Joined:)
<smartboyhw> jbicha: OK, so what can I help with now?:)
<chrisccoulson> according to bug 1045226, whoever developed apport is "lacking in software development skills and not worthy of the reporters time"
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1045226 in ubuntu "Thunderbird URLs don't open in configured browser" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1045226
<chrisccoulson> nice person
<chrisccoulson> pitti ^^ ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, that somewhat describe pitti :p
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, why do you think he moved to QA? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, and apparently you should show some intelligence as well :p
<pitti> so that I cause fewer bugs, of course!
 * seb128 wonders if that guy should be pointed to the CoC
<seb128> oh, chrisccoulson did that
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i pointed him to that in my comment :)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> wow, what an angry comment
<chrisccoulson> he couldn't be bothered to read even the first paragraph of the wiki i asked him to read, which explains quite clearly why i ask reporters to use apport :/
<ogra_> pitti, geez, you shoudl hire him !
<ogra_> if his skills are so much better than yours ...
<micahg> jbicha: please set up a mailing list for https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev, and then add ubuntu-core-dev to members so that core devs can commit as well
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, do you know if firefox has any GLES support we could enable ?
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, yes
<chrisccoulson> and yes
<ogra_> it performs really poor with under the 3D desktop on panda
<chrisccoulson> it's enabled on android IIRC
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, want me to look at enabling it?
<ogra_> right, what i fear though is that we break it on all non GLES arm installs
<ogra_> (which is the majority)
<chrisccoulson> ah
<ogra_> but it would be good if we could test the difference
<ogra_> i would say just enable it for one upload ... but i think that should have happened before FF
<Laney> why not test it out of a PPA?
<ogra_> yeah, thats the other opportunity
<dednick> fginther: ping
<fginther> dednick, pong
<dednick> fginther: hey. just wanted to confirm something with you. re https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1043947 . Is it just the screen-shot that doesnt display, or the whole preview?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1043947 in unity "Dash preview stuck on spinner on first time" [Medium,New]
<fginther> dednick, just the screen-shot
<dednick> fginther: ok, thanks. thats what i thought.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-09-04
<jbicha> wow, installing ubiquity in a standard chroot tries to install 2/3 of ubuntu-desktop http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184683/
<jbicha> I guess it's pretty good at installing stuff
<xnox> nah =) it works.
<xnox> there are quite a few plugins to deal with a11y, printing / graphics cards drivers, taking webcam pictures, etc.
<xnox> but rhythmbox-plugins is funny =)
<xnox> oh it needs a known good working window manager
<xnox> which gnome-shell might not be marked as such
<xnox> for the full-desktop ubiquity sessions
<xnox> jbicha: patches welcome =)
<xnox> jbicha: did you get to test my fix for theming / readability issues?
<jbicha> firefox, webkit & unity are nice touches
<jbicha> anyway, installing ubuntu-gnome-desktop instead does what I need
<jbicha> xnox: not yet, how do I run ubiquity from bzr?
<xnox> build a package. Run in a VM.
<xnox> jbicha: to be honest you can update the two files I touched in place for testing
<xnox> ./debian/rules update
<jbicha> ooh, shortcut
<xnox> debuild binary
<xnox> well ubiquity fetches and embeds udebs in it's package
<xnox> to make udebs suitable for running under ubiquities command instead of under debian-installer
<xnox> those two commands are needed to build debs.
<xnox> to figure out that the bzr-path != install path is left as an exercise to the reader ;)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Are you aware of bug 1045453? It seems the work to do seamless handoffs from unity-greeter to the session has regressed.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1045453 in unity-greeter "Visual artefacts after greeter" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1045453
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yeah, I saw it but haven't investigated
<RAOF> Cool. Let me know if you want some help on it; I seem to recall fixing that for Precise :)
<jbicha> robert_ancell: I wonder if the cogl guys are going to another soname bump this cycle... :(
<jbicha> I just don't know when they get around to freezing
<robert_ancell> jbicha, unclear upstreams are very annoying :)
<robert_ancell> jbicha, don't they follow the same as clutter?
<jbicha> robert_ancell: well cogl is a lot more experimental than clutter but yeah, they're on about the same cycle
<robert_ancell> jbicha, btw, I find it handy to run 'python versions.py' after updating versions as it's really easy to make typos
<robert_ancell> i.e. I just Ctrl-C it after confirming it runs
<jbicha> robert_ancell: you mean 2 hours later?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, nah, after 1 second (you last commit had a typo and I've made loads of them before)
<robert_ancell> btw, does anyone know the status of zeitgeist? Should we be running 0.9.5. I kind of leave that as it could break Unity
<jbicha> seiflotfy: do you know ^
<seiflotfy> it wont break unity
<robert_ancell> seiflotfy, I figure you've poked the Unity people
<seiflotfy> no api changes
<seiflotfy> robert_ancell: can you try running it yourself
<seiflotfy> :D
<seiflotfy> but its adds some major performance boosts
<robert_ancell> I wont exercise it as much as the Unity people so I'm a little wary of trusting my testing
<seiflotfy> robert_ancell: i will go through with DX team on it
<robert_ancell> seiflotfy, where is your download location?
<seiflotfy> mhr3 and kalikiana are bot hdevs
<robert_ancell> (now)
<robert_ancell> seiflotfy, I'll update the packaging in a branch and let them decide to release
<seiflotfy> for ubuntu its on launchpad
<seiflotfy> robert_ancell: we wil lcontinue releasing on launchpad and taking bugs on launchpad if necessary
<robert_ancell> oh you changed to bz2, it confused debian/watch
<seiflotfy> but we mainly work on fdo
<seiflotfy> robert_ancell: no we did not change
<seiflotfy> our code is synced automagiacally
<seiflotfy> and for the sake of ubuntu we kept our launchpad page and update it with releases
<seiflotfy> :D
<robert_ancell> perhaps no-one ever checked the debian/watch...
<robert_ancell> seiflotfy, bug 1045587
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1045587 in zeitgeist "Update to 0.9.5" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1045587
<seiflotfy> robert_ancell: awesome
<robert_ancell> seiflotfy, did you add the LIBZEITGEIST_VERSION variables by accident to configure.ac?
<seiflotfy> what does it say
<seiflotfy> but its wrong
<seiflotfy> it should not be there
<seiflotfy> crap
<seiflotfy> will need to roll another release tomrrow
<seiflotfy> will kill manish
<robert_ancell> seiflotfy, it doesn't affect anything
<seiflotfy> we had some major changes but we rolled back to release 0.9.5
<robert_ancell> Laney, are you awake?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/261723/the_new_pure_gnome_ubuntu_linux_is_coming_this_fall.html#tk.rss_news
<robert_ancell> it's amazing how little research is done by journos
<pitti> Bonjour
<chrisccoulson> uh, the troll is back: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1045226
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1045226 in ubuntu "Thunderbird URLs don't open in configured browser" [Undecided,Invalid]
<chrisccoulson> seriously, where did i not take his report seriously, and where did i violate the CoC?
<larsu> chrisccoulson, haha this guy is awesome :)  imo, you handled it perfectly
<tsimpson> default response to messages like "I consider whoever developed <software> to be lacking in software development skills and thus not worthy of my time" should as follows: "Oh, I didn't realise you were an expert, please supply patches" :)
<MCR1> tsimpson: haha
<MCR1> patches are very wellkommen :)
<mvo> pitti: do you think you might have time for a code review of https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/aptdaemon/support-change-credentials-on-add-repo/+merge/112098 ? or anyone else from the disto/desktop team :) ?
<pitti> mvo: I can have a look today, yes; queueing
<mvo> pitti: thanks!
<mvo> pitti: there maybe another small one coming once I figured out how to write a test for it, but feel free to pass the review on to someone else from the team if you are too busy, seb128 probably has candidates that could also do it
<seb128> hey mvo, pitti
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> mvo, wie gehts?
<mvo> seb128: gut, danke
<mvo> seb128: and you?
<seb128> mvo, I'm good thanks ;-)
<MCR1> pitti: Hi :) IIRC Google told me you are the expert on this issue, so if that info is correct it would be nice if you could review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/nux/nux.merge-fix-deprecated-warnings/+merge/122408
<pitti> argh, reconnect
<pitti> MCR1: followed up
<MCR1> Anyone able to run bzr qlog (from qbzr package) on Quantal ? Or Trimage Image Compressor (trimage package) ? I do not want to file bug reports if it is just me again ;)
<MCR1> pitti: Thx.
<xnox> There is bug 1045666 filed. So ubiquity-only session is not loading up enough of gnomish settings: icons on the stock buttons are shown, font is not ubuntu & minimise button is missing (which is ok, there is nowhere to minimise ubiquity to)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1045666 in ubiquity "Style differs if ubiquity is started directly from 'Install Ubuntu' or from a Live Session" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1045666
<xnox> But it would be nice to remove icons on the buttons & use ubuntu font
<seb128> mvo, what are the pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin files, what creates them?
<mvo> seb128: its the mmap binary cache of apt and its apt itself that creates them (libapt to be precise)
<seb128> mvo, I'm looking at how my disk got full, there are 2GB leftover of those created over years
<seb128> I had some GB of bootcharts as well :p
<seb128> mvo, is anything supposed to clean them?
<mvo> seb128: woah
<mvo> seb128: can you give me a ls -l /var/cache/apt/* ?
<mvo> seb128: sounds like worthy of a bugreport ,)
<seb128> mvo, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1185349/
<MCR1> seb128: You can make a film about boot speed changes in Ubuntu overtime then ;) - Could be cool.
<seb128> MCR1, yeah ;-)
<seb128> mvo, those files are all between 19M and 31M (I guess depending of the number of sources I had enabled at the time)
<mvo> seb128: yeah
<seb128> mvo, where do I open a bug? apt?
<mvo> seb128: yes please
<mvo> seb128: it should clean leftovers
<MCR1> seb128, mvo: In times of SSDs filespace is precious again :)
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> I just started having enough to get g-s-d prompting me several times a day with "you only have 1GB of disk space left"
<MCR1> bleachbit is a nice tool for automatic clean-ups on Ubuntu
<MCR1> Recommended by a SSD-user (MCR1) ;)
<MCR1> seb128: http://bleachbit.sourceforge.net/
<seb128> mvo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1045704
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1045704 in apt "should clean pkgcache.bin.* and srcpkgcache.bin.*" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> MCR1, thanks, I would prefer having things not get cluttered over time and not required users to have to figure they need to find and run such tools though ;-)
<seb128> mvo, can I clean those files or do you need them for debug purpose?
<MCR1> seb128: Sure, something like this should be integrated into the system - I agree.
<MCR1> But in times everything gets cached on disk, especially all those web apps - something like that is badly needed.
<MCR1> I mean Google Earth *could* easily fill even the biggest harddrive probably (it has a limit though) ;)
<MCR1> seb128: Try Bleachbit, you will be impressed - it is a very nice tool - you just need to configure it once to your liking and then your future clean-ups are just 1-button away - Highly recommended *especially* for those poor SSD users out there ;)
<MCR1> It is even on launchpad: https://launchpad.net/bleachbit
<seb128> MCR1, I'm old school, I run baobab and clean stuff manually
<seb128> MCR1, I don't trust softwares to (not) delete my datas
<MCR1> I like baobab also, but bleachbit is FOSS, so just check it's code ;)
<seb128> well it's not intend I don't trust
<seb128> but it's software and softwares have bugs
<MCR1> really ?
<MCR1> hehe
<seb128> and when the software purpose is to delete stuff on your disk, including in your userdir, bugs might mean whipping your disk
<seb128> I just prefer to rm stuff manually :p
<MCR1> :-X
<ogra_> baobab ... old school ?
 * ogra_ always thought du -hcs ~/* was old-shool
<seb128> ogra_, ;-)
<seb128> ogra_, that's too old school to me, I need an UI and a recursive list :p
<ogra_> hahaha
<seb128> jibel, hey
<jibel> seb128, hi
<seb128> jibel, why do you need a git access for libreoffice "[jibel] Test build from upstream release tag"?
<seb128> jibel, doh, ignore that, I though you could check it over http... :p
<seb128> jibel, do you know why the rt got marked incomplete?
<jibel> seb128, I can get it from http, but that'd mean changing the rules file on the fly.
<jibel> seb128, I have no idea why it's incomplete, retoaded was on it, I'll ask him when he wakes up
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<MCR1> pitti: Followed your suggestions: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/nux/nux.merge-fix-deprecated-warnings/+merge/122408
<pitti> MCR1: that should be somewhere at the top of main(), not in  an if() condition which is potentially executed zero or more than one times?
<MCR1> pitti: Ok.
<mvo> seb128: you got 2gb of those, right?
<seb128> mvo, yes
<seb128> mvo,
<seb128> $ du -ksh /var/cache/apt
<seb128> 2,0G	/var/cache/apt
<seb128> mvo, that's after an apt-get clean
<mvo> seb128: :)
<seb128> mvo, does it keep them to a 2GB limit?
<mvo> seb128: working on a fix now, should be easy
<mvo> seb128: no, the size is just staggering
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mvo, can I delete those or do you need them for debug?
<seb128> mvo, I'm not in the hurry for the space so I can keep them a bit
<MCR1> mvo: 988M here
<mvo> MCR1: ta
<mvo> seb128: you can keep them if you want to test the fix
<seb128> mvo, doing that
<MCR1> http://www.acronymfinder.com/TA.html
<seb128> MCR1, http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080323124141AA3HTwc
<MCR1> seb128: Haha, thx - I thought "Total Average" might fit better than "Tori Amos"
<MCR1> mvo: np, yw :)
<mvo> ;)
<MCR1> seb128: Can you help me getting this fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/font-manager/font-manager.fix-961034/+merge/114991 finally merged ? - I do not want to see this bug in Quantal again ;)
<pitti> seb128, Laney: is someone already packaging glib 2.33.11 in debian exp?
<Laney> not me atm
<pitti> looks like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/113078484/glib2.0_2.33.10-0ubuntu2_2.33.10-0ubuntu3.diff.gz might need committing to the svn, is that still relevant?
<seb128> pitti, robert_ancell did it on launchpad according to versions
<seb128> pitti, if you don't have a better solution yes
<pitti> I don't see it in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+queue?queue_state=1
<seb128> pitti, I didn't want to start adding Xorg depends only for that one test
<seb128> pitti, versions says robert_ancell opened bug #1045608 for tracking
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1045608 in glib2.0 "Update to 2.33.12" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1045608
<seb128> pitti, he emailed me saying he had the gtj2,gtk
<seb128> pitti, he emailed me saying he had the gtk2,gtk3 updates done but didn't upload because he didn't finish testing
<pitti> seb128: that's fine; I just don't understand how adding that .desktop file avoids an x.org stack
<seb128> so maybe glib is in the same case
<pitti> ah, ok; I don't touch it for now, then
<pitti> but perhaps we can aim to get back in sync, so that we do not always have to do this merging exercise?
<seb128> pitti, no, please commit his work to debian and upload there if you want, I don't think he wanted a lock on it ;-)
 * pitti checks in lp:ubuntu/glib2.0
<seb128> pitti, re x.rog stack, gio will want to spawn g-t if the command line flag is true
<pitti> hm, not there either
<seb128> pitti, cf the bug I poined,  lp:~robert-ancell/glib/update-2.33.12
<seb128> pitti, in fact he didn't upload because a test fails
<pitti> oh sorry, I missed that
<seb128> pitti, robert_ancell record all the stuff he starts on with bugs that are listed on versions
<seb128> pitti, so usually just look there if you want the status of something ;-)
<pitti> *nod*
<seb128> pitti, so yeah, gio wants to run a g-t if the command line flag is true
<seb128> pitti, and g-t is a gtk app, so depends on a graphical stack
<seb128> pitti, but I guess we could add g-t to the build-depends and xvfb, and hack that around, that one test just didn't seem worth that
<pitti> seb128: I agree; I was just curious how the patch worked
<seb128> pitti, ok ;-)
<seb128> pitti, thanks for looking at the glib update!
<pitti> doing pygobject right now; could do glib over lunch
<mvo> seb128: quick question - what version of apt-get are you currently using? that causes the pkgcache dupes?
<seb128> mvo, they go back to 2010 and I update my Ubuntu regularly over time
<seb128> mvo, so all between 2010 and today?
<seb128> mvo, I currently have 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.2
<seb128> mvo, let me upgrade to 0.9.7 ;-)
<mvo> seb128: yeah, I think this is actually fixed in later version (0.9.x)
<mvo> seb128: sounds worthwhile to backport though for the precise users
<seb128> mvo, yeah, apt-get clean wipped those! ;-)
<seb128> with 0.9
<seb128> mvo, sorry, my system is still a mix precise,quantal, I do apt-get install stuff as I need them rather than doing a full dist-upgrade :p
<seb128> mvo, and yeah, fixing that in the 5 years supported LTS would be good ;-)
<mvo> seb128: + [seb128] replace update-notifier with upstart jobs: POSTPONED <- does that mean the required features are there?
<seb128> mvo, no, the opposite, it means there is no chance to see it happening this cycle since the features are not there :-(
<mvo> seb128: right :(
<mvo> seb128: I was just confused as it changed from blocked->postponed and I thought it might got unblocked, but that its too late to implement it now
<mvo> (if that makes sense)
<seb128> mvo, yeah, I would have kept "blocked" but those show as items that still are tracking as to do on the charts
<seb128> mvo, so I changed for a "closed status"
<mvo> seb128: aha, ok
<kenvandine> seb128, bug 1045223
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1045223 in empathy "When UOA g-c-c panel is loaded, the launcher icon gets associated with empathy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1045223
<seb128> kenvandine, good morning to you too :p
<kenvandine> not empathy, do you think bamf?
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> good morning seb128 :)
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, bamf seems a good pick
<mterry> tedg, do you have an answer for slangasek's question about selinux in bug 1039636?  It's the last issue for that MIR
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1039636 in lightdm-remote-session-freerdp "[MIR] lightdm-remote-session-freerdp" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039636
<tedg> mterry, I'm working on an answer for tyhicks, then slangasek is next :-)
<mterry> tedg, k, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, is they any chance you could look at some of the jockey bugs on errors.ubuntu.com or would you prefer if we found somebody else in desktop to took over it?
<seb128> pitti, jockey is first on e.u.c daily stats atm, we need somebody to look at that
<pitti> we still have so many? in precise, I guess?
<pitti> yeah, I looked at errors.u.c. a few days ago, but the topmost one is again the absolutely useless one
<seb128> pitti, well, try just try: except: it?
<pitti> I thought we finally blocked these in apport, but perhaps people don't install these updates or so
<seb128> pitti, it's useless but it means tons of user getting prompted about an error :-(
<seb128> could be, it's hard to say because we stopped using jockey in quantal so we can't use that as a set of "users who are for sure running a recent apport"
<pitti> they don't all happen at the same place, it'd be quite a lot of try:/excepts (and then just exit with an error dialog, perhaps)
<pitti> so, I still have my hands full with glib and some other assigned bugs today (and I need to finish soon, need to run in 30 mins)
<pitti> so I consider those lower prio for me
<pitti> so if anyone wants to have a look at them before me, I won't object :)
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bugs is in much better shape, at least ;)
<seb128> pitti, yeah, it was not a today topic, but since we didn't manage to get whoopsie turned off for the lts we need to deal with those issues in some way
<seb128> pitti, we can't keep spamming users with those prompts for the next 5 years...
<pitti> *nod*, but it's not realistic to fix all crashers
<pitti> (nor desirable)
<seb128> pitti, well, not all, but those who score in thousand units on e.u.c we should...
<seb128> pitti, anyway as said I mostly want to know if you want to look at them at some point or if we should find somebody in desktop (which would be fair enough since it's our team which is responsible for the package)
<pitti> certainly not "want"; if you need me to look at them again, I can do in the next weeks or so
<pitti> but I already did several times, and it's really not that easy
<pitti> and again, the reports are absolutely worthless
<pitti> and I can't really reproduce any of those
<seb128> pitti, ok, thanks, I will try to see if the apport side fix to ignore those is somewhat not working
<seb128> pitti, it might be a better thing to spend time on
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> seb128, hello
<seb128> mterry, how are you? how crazy is your todolist this week?
<mterry> seb128, depends how much we want photos lens.  Shepherding that through is my main goal this week
<mterry> seb128, I could squeeze something else in
<seb128> mterry, ok, so one quick thing
<seb128> mterry, can you chase the designers to get the design items on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-unity-greeter updated?
<mterry> k
<seb128> mterry, second thing, is there any chance you could have a look to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/971353 ? psivaa on #ubuntu-release get it in a pretty consistent way and can probably help getting debug infos
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 971353 in gnome-settings-daemon "power : gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_rr_screen_get_dpms_mode " [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> mterry, that's a bug that's coming back frequently from qa team since before precise, would be good to get addressed
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<pitti> yay, glib bent to my will
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<seb128> pitti, was a code bug or a test bug?
<pitti> seb128: about the .dbus-keyring/ one, I'm not yet sure which; it only happens when running under a desktop session, not during package build
<pitti> and it's nothing new
<pitti> I added some notes about it, but it requires some further debugging
<pitti> but .12 builds, runs, tests succeed (https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/ppa/+packages)
<pitti> and I rebooted with it, too
<pitti> uploading to exp now, so that we can sync after b1 freeze
<seb128> pitti, great, thanks
<seb128> mterry, feel free to say no for the g-s-d bug if you think you can't squeeze that this week
<mterry> seb128, hold on, will look at it in a bit
<seb128> mterry, ok
<mterry> to see how complex
<jbicha> seb128: howdy
<seb128> jbicha, how are you?
<seb128> jbicha, I made naive changes to gnome-boxes, I might revert those later :p
<seb128> jbicha, I though qemu-kvm-spice would work on 32 bits and I reenabled the build for i386 but that turns out to not be working great :p
<jbicha> seb128: qemu-kvm-spice isn't built on i386 in quantal
<seb128> jbicha, and I changed tracker depends to a recommends since teuf (one of the upstreams) said it should run fine without it, but that turned out to not be totally true due gsettings abort on missing schemas
<jbicha> Boxes didn't work that great on amd64 though when I tried it a couple days ago
<seb128> jbicha, I noticed that after upload :p it was built but the source and binaries have been deleted as superseded by qemu-linaro
<jbicha> yeah, it confused me earlier trying to figure out where qemu-kvm-spice was coming from
<seb128> jbicha, I'm trying to see with slangasek if spice should be enabled on 32 bits in qemu-linaro
<jbicha> seb128: bug 928432 might be the tracking bug, building qemu-kvm with spice on 32 bit works for Debian but it looks like it needs some work for Ubuntu
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 928432 in qemu-linaro "spice backend fails to build on i386 with -Werror" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/928432
<pitti> bonne nuit mes amis
<seb128> pitti, bonne soirée à toi
<seb128> jbicha, where "work" might be turning off Werror ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, chrisccoulson, Ursinha, Laney, mlankhorst, cyphermox, mterry, tkamppeter, robru: it's meeting time if anyone has a topic (none on the wiki so far), also please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-09-04 with things you worked on this week for those who didn't write anything yet
<cyphermox> seb128: added my stuff
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<robru> seb128, I can't seem to log in, but I have been working quite closely with barry gutting gwibber all week.
<robru> seb128, added my stuff, slooooooooowly
<seb128> robru, ok ;-)
<seb128> robru, how is the gwibber work going?
<robru> seb128, it is actually not bad. There is a lot of spaghetti code that barry and I are hacking through slowly, but the end result is shaping up quite nicely. good test coverage.
<seb128> great
<robru> seb128, mostly all we have left is to finish the plugins, and then the dispatcher (which was the worst offender for sloppy unmaintainable code)
<robru> seb128, I would say I'm about halfways done the dispatcher. Over the weekend I mostly finished off the async job-handling bits of it, today I am working on the dbus service points, tomorrow I'll likely tackle a plugin, and then after that all that needs to get done is to tie everything together with some integration tests.
<robru> seb128, oh, and then after that I'll be able to actually start the work I was told to do, which is convert to Dee.SharedModel for the purposes of letting kenvandine progress with his unity lens work ;-)
<seb128> robru, finally getting there ;-)
<seb128> robru, well I'm sure the efforts spent on that will pay over time
<seb128> better code and tested code is always good ;-)
<robru> seb128, hell yes, this is going to improve maintainability by a huge amount.
 * kenvandine hugs robru
<robru> ;-)
<jbicha> seb128: could I add looking at bug 1039792 to your to-do list?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1039792 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] ubuntu-default-settings" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039792
<seb128> jbicha, let's see, I'm on holidays in 2 days, it was uploaded before the freeze so you probably just a review for it, maybe ask on #ubuntu-release?
<jbicha> is it ok with the Desktop Team moving those settings to a separate package?
<jbicha> once ubuntu-desktop depends on the package, we can drop the gsettings overrides from the individual packages
<seb128> jbicha, yes, didn't I suggest that at UDS? ;-) In any case it makes sense
<jbicha> Laney: do you want to review? ^
<jbicha> seb128: it's a good idea :)
<Laney> jbicha: I can't do NEW, so no :P
<seb128> Laney, is that fine to NEW on principle, no need of a FFe or release team approval?
<Laney> ah, yes, it needs that
<davidcalle> mterry, are you around?
<mterry> davidcalle, yup!
<davidcalle> mterry, thanks a lot! Do you want me to port to oauthlib? I have time for it tomorrow.
<mterry> davidcalle, I could also look at it.  Have you started at all?
<davidcalle> mterry, no
<mterry> davidcalle, OK, if I get to it and make any progress, I'll comment in the bug
<mterry> davidcalle, is there a new upstream release?
<mterry> davidcalle, with the flickr secure stuff
<davidcalle> mterry, lp:unity-lens-photos is about to see a new release, so it could wait for the port
<mterry> davidcalle, OK
<mterry> Right, I can just file a merge if I make progress.  OK
<davidcalle> mterry, ok. And yes, the flickr secure fix is in.
<mterry> cool
<cyphermox> brb, going to vote for a new prime sinister of quebec
<mterry> pitti, just FYI, the fix for the update-manager jenkins failure is in trunk
<mterry> (don't know how closely you've been following, but we accidentally broke a test)
<seb128> mterry, do you know if " [dylanmccall] Group update package details: INPROGRESS" is still happening this cycle?
<mterry> seb128, seems like no
<mterry> seb128, next cycle, maybe I can pick it up
<seb128> mterry, ok, do you know if dylan does IRC?
<seb128> mterry, I wonder if I should ping him or just set to POSTPONED
<mterry> seb128, sometimes does as dylan-m
<mterry> seb128, at this point, it'd be a FFe/UIFe and all that
<mterry> as you know of course  :)
<mterry> Just saying, might as well presume POSTPONED
<mterry> seb128, ^
<seb128> mterry, yeah, I was checking my IRC logs, he didn't connect (while I was online) for 1.5 weeks so let's assume I will not catch him on IRC today and postpone that
<mterry> seb128, I poked the design folks about unity-greeter, will let you know.  I also assigned that crasher to me
<seb128> mterry, excellent, thanks!
<ricotz> seb128, hi :)
<seb128> ricotz, hey, how are you?
<ricotz> seb128, just a small question ;), do you dare to update webkit to 1.9.90?
<ricotz> seb128, i am fine, thanks, just libreoffice gives me headaches
<seb128> ricotz, still trying to, I pushed 1.9.91 for testing to the desktop team ppa
<ricotz> how are you?
<seb128> ricotz, I'm good thanks
<ricotz> seb128, oh, nice
<seb128> ricotz, 1.9.90 still had api breaks
<seb128> ricotz, breaking geary and some other stuff
<ricotz> seb128, i see, it is needed for evolution too
<cyphermox> Yup
<ricotz> seb128, thanks
<seb128> ricotz, yw
<seb128> but I still need to resolve the amd64 issues
<seb128> it fails on truncated .a file
<cyphermox> Need to fix some issues with website in evo
<seb128> not sure if that hit some binutils bugs or builder limitation :-(
<seb128> they build fine on i386 though
<cyphermox> I mean webkit
<jbicha> ricotz: do you think cogl is nearly stable or will they do another soname bump this cycle?
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, sounds like a million-dollar questions, the past suggests this isnt sure :\ -- so definitely maybe
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, burning leather isn't the nicest smell in the world
<larsu> your chair caught fire?
<chrisccoulson> larsu, hah. no, i just took a drill to my leather belt, and it started smoking as i was drilling through it :)
<larsu> heh
<mterry> davidcalle, I see you merged and released 0.4?  Any reason for me to not package it up now and put it in my PPA?
<sebdebug> davidcalle, mterry: universe packages can just be uploaded to quantal they will accept those
<davidcalle> mterry, should be fine, you have an up to date packaging on the branch named "daily-ppa". Just needs the oauthlib dep.
<seb128> bah, this irc client stored my debug config
<larsu> seb128, still awake?
<larsu> ts ts ts
<mterry> seb128, FF is for universe too, as far as I recall
<seb128> larsu, I'm sebdebug, who are you?
<larsu> haha
<seb128> mterry, oh, I didn't know this update had features, ignore me
<larsu> seb128, my webapps branch was merged! \o
<mterry> seb128, I haven't looked yet, but I thought it did.  Will check
<seb128> larsu, congrats!
<seb128> larsu, I'm slacking behind on the stuff I want to port still
<seb128> larsu, did you plan to do liferea before quantal btw or should I add that to my list?
<davidcalle> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-photos/+bug/1043217
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1043217 in unity-lens-photos "FFe: Picasa support" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<larsu> seb128, I'll do it after the most critical messaging menu bugs are ironed out, which should be when all my merge requests land
<larsu> expect 12.10.3 end of the week or early next week ;)
<micahg> seb128: are there plans to fix the schema and fontconfig warnings that are experienced on upgrade?
<micahg> *precise -> quantal upgrade
<seb128> micahg, dunno, do you plan to fix some? or do you expect those who uploads a lib which points buggy packages to fix all those buggy package just because they did some work by helping updating a lib?
<mterry> The schema issues are really an upstream thing, they need to migrate paths to avoid it
<mterry> I'm not sure why we bother showing them
<micahg> seb128: having many screenfuls of these warnings scroll by on upgrade certainly doesn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling about the quality of the release, I was hoping there were desktop plans to fix these issues, if not, I'll file bugs based on my logs and see what I can fix, I've already filed a few other bugs I saw
<mterry> I guess it's part of the compile step
<seb128> micahg, we already have bug filed thanks, what we lack is patches filed ;()
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> micahg, and users use graphical tools mostly and don't see those, but yeah, we plan to address those before release or quiet the warning for the lib side
<xnox> micahg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fonts-unfonts-core/+bug/1034928
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1034928 in fonts-unfonts-core "Fontconfig warning: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not works as expected" [Undecided,In progress]
<xnox> micahg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/BugFixingInitiative#Fontconfig_warnings
<seb128> mterry, "we" is upstream in this case, it makes sense to bother a bit people in unstable version about such issue, give some insensitive to get them fixed
<seb128> mterry, I'm fine with some stdout noise in unstable serie, we will turn off the warnings before release
<mterry> seb128, we're not upstream for a lot of the schema warnings
<mterry> seb128, yar, OK
<micahg> sure, but it makes more sense as a build time warning than an install warning (I guess the schemas aren't compiled until install?)
<mterry> seb128, I guess my point was that even in an unstable distro release, the people seeing those warnings aren't upstream
<mterry> micahg, right, as a dpkg hook
<seb128> micahg, you can't know a glib build what schemas are in the archive and which ones have incorrect usage of schemas
<mterry> The fontconfig warnings though...  that does seem on our plate a bit, since that's easier to patch
<seb128> mterry, right, but without those warnings we wouldn't be bothered enough to fix that ;-)
<seb128> mterry, and the reason glib upstream is doing it is to reach devs, not especially distro users ... so yeah, we could turn it off
<seb128> mterry, I don't feel strongly enough about it to bother before beta2
<mterry> Nor I
<seb128> mterry, see, if annoys micahg enough that he might contribute a patch so it's a win in some way ;-)
<micahg> seb128: so, should I file bugs for each schema that's wrong and make sure the respective upstreams see them?
<seb128> if it*
<seb128> micahg, we already have bugs, contribute patches if you want to contribute something
<micahg> against each package?
<seb128> each one shipping a schemas triggering a warning yes
<seb128> is the warning not clear about those being buggy? (e.g do we need to improve the wording)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> it sounds like it'll work fine now, but might stop working in the future
<seb128> no
<seb128> it's only a warning
<seb128> there is no technical issue there, just a best practice and consistency issue
<blkperl> is anyone expiercing the dconf-service hanging on login for nfs mounted homedirs
<jasoncwarner_> morning TheMuso RAOF robert_ancell and bryce https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-09-04 agenda items, if any, and update the highlights.
 * bryce waves
<RAOF> Yo!
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<xnox> bug 1046094
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1046094 in ubiquity "Install RELEASE visible in the title bar. Missing API call to set unity menubar name?!" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046094
<xnox> any help / pointers will be appriciated ^^^^
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-09-05
<LLStarks> meh. i'm missing my window bar with thunderbird 15 in gnome-shell.
<robru> bah, latest quantal, my screen is powering down after 10 minutes, regardless of what settings I choose in the Brightness and Lock settings.
<robru> bug 944062 I guess, except totem instead of vlc, and ati instead of intel
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944062 in vlc "display power management utilities turn screen off after 10 minutes even when VLC is playing video " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944062
<k36> hi
<k36> can anyone help me with desktop sharing
<pitti> Bonjour
<pitti> robert_ancell: hey Robert, how are you?
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey good
<pitti> robert_ancell: I hope we didn't step on each other's toes with the glib upgrade?
<robert_ancell> pitti, I updated the gvfs package btw, but can't build until the new glib turns up
<robert_ancell> pitti, nope, that's why I file the bugs so others can take over / use what I've done
<pitti> robert_ancell: I'll sync the new glib into quantal-proposed now, OK?
<robert_ancell> yes please
<pitti> https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=glib2.0&suite=experimental has some test failures on some arches, but looks good enough
<pitti> robert_ancell: btw, I have a few changes staged in lp:ubuntu/gvfs
<pitti> robert_ancell: I didn't upload yet because of the freeze
<robert_ancell> pitti, I took the -ubuntu6 changes are there more?
<pitti> yes, but ubuntu6 is uploaded (in unapproved)
<pitti> the branch has UNRELEASED ones
<pitti> robert_ancell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.33.12-1 is building, FYI
<robert_ancell> pitti, how are you supposed to know that there might be unreleased changes in lp:ubuntu/gvfs? There is no tag in debian/control
<robert_ancell> RAOF, should we be shipping intel-gpu-tools 1.3?
<pitti> robert_ancell: it's the standard ubuntu:gvfs branch; I thought some time ago we wanted to use this as part of the "move to UDD" prototypes?
<pitti> robert_ancell: we can certainly go back to a custom branch, but we had gvfs in sync for some time (and I certainly will commit the autopkgtest stuff to Debian as well)
<robert_ancell> pitti, yeah, but I keep forgetting and there's nothing to let you know that those changes exist
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Yes; I believe tjaalton's on it, or is at least annoyed by upstream adding stupid files.
<robert_ancell> so I'm sure others will make the same mistake
<pitti> robert_ancell: but no worries, if you upload a  new version, I'll just merge my changes to the next one; the package importer will sort that out and generate a MP for that
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok, also feel free to take the changes yourself if you do the update. It's bug 1046139
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1046139 in gvfs "Update to 1.13.8" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046139
<pitti> robert_ancell: do you prefer setting up a ~ubuntu-desktop branch for gvfs again?
<tjaalton> robert_ancell: 1.13 is in git, could upload it post-beta2
<robert_ancell> pitti, actually, I'm just using apt-get source myself at the moment as that seems to be the most reliable method
<robert_ancell> so I don't mind
<robert_ancell> tjaalton, ok cool, just noticed it in http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/desktop.html and was checking if you guys knew about it
<tjaalton> yeah, it has features I need for debugging, so would be nice to have
<robert_ancell> tjaalton, I opened a tracking bug on it
<robert_ancell> bug 1046145
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1046145 in intel-gpu-tools "Update to 1.3" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046145
<pitti> robert_ancell: for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bake/+bug/1032062, I'm fine with making the series part of the library name, and avoid separate series arguments
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1032062 in bake "No way to specify .gir namespace version" [Medium,Triaged]
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok cool
<pitti> robert_ancell: but right now you'd end up with UMockDev-1.0-0.gir
<pitti> robert_ancell: i. e. there is no way to drop the soname suffix from the .gir (and .pc, etc.)
<robert_ancell> pitti, shouldn't it be UMockDev-1-0 instead? i.e. do you need a two level version number for the series? (it looks odd how we have libsoup2.4-dev for example)
<robert_ancell> pitti, or do you plan on making UMockDev 1.0, 1.1, 1.2 etc that are parallel installable?
<pitti> if 1.0 is the series, I mean, not the version
<pitti> like Gtk-2.0.typelib vs. Gtk-3.0.typelib
<robert_ancell> pitti, right, so in the Gtk-2.0.typelib example the series is 2 and the version is 0 really. i.e. you can have multiple series installed but not more than one version in a particular series
<pitti> you can't even import a typelib which is named Foo-1.0-2.typelib
<robert_ancell> pitti, in your UMockDev case you might want an "unversioned" GIR. i.e. UMockDev-1.0.gir (i.e. no version number)
<robert_ancell> pitti, yeah, they impose a strict versioning scheme
<pitti> robert_ancell: correct; as pretty much in all other projects
<pitti> we don't want the soname in the typelib or pkg-config file name
<robert_ancell> pitti, so I see it the other way around. It's not a soname but the "version of this library". The soname is derived from the version not the other way around
<pitti> how do you do that? derive the soname, I mean?
<pitti> because in general you can't
<pitti> it's just a social agreement that within a series, GTK never breaks ABI
<robert_ancell> pitti, so bake by default just uses the library version as the soname
<tjaalton> robert_ancell: thanks
<robert_ancell> pitti, and the idea is that you only increase the version number when you make incompatible changes
<pitti> how do you ever relase a new version without ABI changes then?
<pitti> the tarball woudl be exactly the same then?
<robert_ancell> pitti, the library version is separate to the project version
<pitti> ah, ok
<robert_ancell> pitti, so in the case of GIR we need a camel case name anyway. So you should provide that, i.e. library.foo.girname = UMockDev
<pitti> ah, there is a .girname? I didn't know that
<robert_ancell> then we can use the library name -> UMockDev-1.0 where the 1 comes from the library.foo.version and the .0 is added to keep GIR happy
<pitti> robert_ancell: I used libraries|umockdev|namespace = UMockDev
<robert_ancell> pitti, we don't have one yet I don't think but in general you should be able to override the defaults that bake picks
<robert_ancell> I think you've shown in this case Bake really can't pick a good name
<robert_ancell> yeah, that should do it
<pitti> robert_ancell: isn't |namespace what you mean with "girname"?
<pitti> so perhaps what I want is
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes, probably. I can't remember the exact variable names at the moment
<pitti> libraries|umockdev|version = ''
<pitti> libraries|umockdev|namespace = UMockDev-1.0
<pitti> hm, I guess that would put the wrong name into the .gir
<robert_ancell> pitti, no I think you want:
<robert_ancell> libraries|umockdev|version = 1
<robert_ancell> libraries|umockdev|namespace = UMockDev
<robert_ancell> sorry, correction:
<robert_ancell> libraries|umockdev-1.0|version = 0
<robert_ancell> libraries|umockdev-1.0|namespace = UMockDev
<robert_ancell> That should make libumockdev-1.0.so.0 and UMockDev-0.0.typelib
<robert_ancell> though the convention is to call it something like umockdev-1.0 I think it would be clearer if we stuck to umockdev1 but either should work just as well
<pitti> hm, why does my old recipe not work any more..
<pitti> No package 'assertions' found (from vala)
<pitti> robert_ancell: so, for umockdev I actually don't want to support multiple series, i. e. it should be libumockdev.so.0; so I guess I'll just settle to UMockDev-0.gir for now, it doesn't matter that much
<pitti> except that the name would change with soname bumps, but I guess that's not too bad
<pitti> it seems to break the versioning convention for all other .girs, though
<robert_ancell> pitti, shouldn't it do that? i.e. UMockDev-1.0.typelib won't be compatible with libumockdev.so.2?
<pitti> I guess that's a grey area for gir versioning :/
<pitti> in general, the .typelib woudl be rebuilt against the new .so, so it will work
<pitti> you just need strict dependencies between a gir-.. and the corresponding lib... package (but that's a good idea anyway)
<didrocks> good morning
<micahg> hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey micahg
<pitti> bonjour didrocks! comment vas-tu et tes vacances?
<micahg> didrocks: is session-migration something that's backportable to precise (in -backports)?
<didrocks> pitti: guten morgen! ça va très bien! the holidays were really great, sunny, refreshing, some nice landscapes and slow 3G connexion. Everything to be relaxed :)
<didrocks> pitti: how was work for you? quiet, nothing to scarying for feature freeze? :)
<didrocks> micahg: sure, it can be backported if someone wants to do it
<pitti> didrocks: sonne bien!
<micahg> didrocks: I mean as a no change backport :), will the quantal version break apps using it on precise
<pitti> didrocks: I tried to stay away from teh FF madness; j'ai écrit les tests pour gvfs
<didrocks> micahg: I think it can be a no change backport, someone needs to check, but I see nothing preventing that
<micahg> didrocks: ok, will run some tests then, thanks!
<didrocks> micahg: yw :)
<didrocks> pitti: héhé, je pense que c'était la bonne stratégie (de rester loin de la folie de la FF)
<didrocks> ok, let's read the bazillon backlogs email now :)
<Mirv> certainly there was no hurry at all, everything landed on time for Feature Freeze and no panic was involved... noooot :)
<didrocks> Mirv: as usual, isn't it? everything's on time :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: !!!!!
<smspillaz> how goes ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: I'm good, thanks! (well less good when I see the numbers of emails I have to read :p), yourself?
<smspillaz> okay okay, a little sick but that doesn't stop me :P
<didrocks> oh? cold?
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks is back :)
<didrocks> hey jasoncwarner_!
<jasoncwarner_> hey didrocks , how was the holiday?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: they were excellent! nice weather, a lot of walk/visit of historical parts of France, and bad 3G connexion -> everything to really enjoy them, offline :)
<didrocks> now checking the bazillon of backlog emails
<jasoncwarner_> historical sites in france? Like "this is the place the germans took us over" and "this is the place where the english took us over"? ;)
<didrocks> seems some people worked during my vacations :-)
<jasoncwarner_> j/k ;)
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: tsssss :p
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: I can imagine you have many emails and many mailing lists to catch up on!
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: no, I was rather near the alps and in the south ;)
<didrocks> yeah, I like that you noticed that I'm back thanks to emails answer :)
<pitti> hey jasoncwarner_
<jasoncwarner_> hey pitti :)
<pitti> mvo: finally reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/aptdaemon/support-change-credentials-on-add-repo/+merge/112098; sorry for the delay!
<e11bits> Anyone knows why seahorse is asking for a passphrase everytime I log in? And it creates a new login_x entry every time. see http://tinyurl.com/bnnxqpd
<e11bits> The problem might be, that my home directory is located on a network drive under AFS?!
<didrocks> ogra_: come on, did they really uploaded the "foo" change for arch I staged?
<didrocks> ok, logging out and back in soonish, if my upgrade worked… :)
<pitti> and so the "failing glib tests fail the build" indeed discovered a big-endian specific bug
<didrocks> sil2100: if I change some keys on g-c-c, I see no change on unity/compiz (like alt + F2), is it only me?
<sil2100> didrocks: strange, for me it works
<sil2100> didrocks: on a guest session I just tested that
<sil2100> (since my main session is such a mess that I try not to test anything on it)
<didrocks> hum, interesting, let me try a guest session
<mvo> pitti: cool, thanks a bunch, I will address the points next
<pitti> mvo: sorry for being annoying :)
<mvo> pitti: just the contrary, I'm very thankful for a careful review
<didrocks> sil2100: doesn't work here. Are you sure you are changing unity settings?
<mvo> pitti: it means the end result will be (much) better which is great
<didrocks> sil2100: like, shorcut: systems -> run a command -> change to alt + F3
<didrocks> and try alt + F3, still alt + F2 works for me
<didrocks> also, it's written "disable" first instead of alt + F2, so the integrated keys are not prepopulated
<didrocks> smspillaz: ^
<sil2100> didrocks: one moment
<pitti> Où est Monsieur Bacher aujourd'hui?
<didrocks> sleeping! slacker :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: file a bug, tag it gsettings
<didrocks> smspillaz: getting it to be confirmed first :)
<smspillaz> I don't usually have a long term memory of irc
<smspillaz> :)
<didrocks> sure :)
<didrocks> just a little bit puzzled because this was explicitely on what I asked the integration team to test before uploading :)
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: FYI ^
<sil2100> hm
<smspillaz> better to deal with small things like this after uploading rather than go through the whole FFe process tbh
<sil2100> Ok, changing unity keybinding really doesn't work
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, I don't agree, if we don't want to break ubuntu, we need to be sure we won't
<didrocks> ok, I'm opening a bug
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: acceptance criteria says otherwise. we are explicit: do not break ubuntu. Ubuntu is no longer for testing. that has to be done before it comes to distro otherwise it will get kicked back. We are pretty clear on this.
<didrocks> sil2100: all is disabled, so I guess "TESTING THE MIGRATION:" in bug #1035261 wasn't done?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1035261 in compiz "Port compiz to gsettings and consequently remove unity-2d" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035261
<didrocks> sil2100: because it's all the compiz keys shortcuts which are broken
<smspillaz> didrocks: can you check if changing the key in dconf-editor works the way you'd expect ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: it changes the key in dconf-editor
<sil2100> didrocks: wait, this I remember was being tested
<didrocks> but only the integrated one
<pitti> well, to be fair the current unity already has some regressions, so we didn't really do that "revert on regressions" here
<didrocks> sil2100: well, seems not, I have all compiz/unity keys "disabled"
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: you're right, we made some exceptions and I kinda regret that now... :/
<smspillaz> didrocks: what happens if you change the key directly in dconf-editor
<sil2100> didrocks: now this is strage, since I remember even seb128 doing tests with the migrations
<didrocks> smspillaz: same thing
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: well, to be fair some corner case bugs just are not found pre-upload
<sil2100> didrocks: we didn't check unity keybindings probably, but migrations were tested
<didrocks> yeah, but this one was explicit on a bug :)
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: I'm quite ok with those, it's the obvious ones ;)
<pitti> compiz still goes mad in some cases, but as long as it works well enough to not block everyone's work, it's probably bearable for some time
<sil2100> Mirv: right? ^
<smspillaz> didrocks: hmmm is it just that one or are there other keys too ?
<pitti> *cough* resizing with alt and mouse drag *cough*
<smspillaz> pitti: that was fixed yesterday :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: I tested 4 compiz/unity keys
<didrocks> the ones part of the integration
<pitti> smspillaz: nice!
<smspillaz> didrocks: okay, hang on a minute then
<sil2100> didrocks: did the migration script run for you at all?
<pitti> smspillaz: I'm still getting the weird gsettings and auto-raise mess; sometimes it happens at startup, sometimes not; race conditions FTW
<smspillaz> pitti: I haven't really had time to look at that sorry
<sil2100> didrocks: how old is your .local/share/gsettings-data-convert file?
<smspillaz> pitti: been busy writing tests for an existing fix and I'm also quite sick and have 5 uni assignments due this week
<pitti> smspillaz: no worries; I tried to find a pattern there, but it's not an obvious one
<smspillaz> :)
<sil2100> Maybe gsettings-data-convert saw .local/share/gsettings-data-convert already existing and didn't do the conversion at all?
<pitti> smspillaz: uh, get well soon then!
<didrocks> sil2100: I upgraded this morning
<didrocks> sil2100: I didn't run the convert before
<sil2100> didrocks: but you were testing migrations with me a while ago, so you probably had the gsettings-data-convert leftover since then
<didrocks> sil2100: but you don't have "disabled" in a guest session as well?
<didrocks> sil2100: look at g-c-c, the conversions are working, but they are not reflected in the integrated keys
<smspillaz> oh okay hang on
<didrocks> so the conversions per says, works, what doesn't work is that they are not copied to the "integrated" keys
<sil2100> hm hm
<didrocks> which are additional gsettings keys
<smspillaz> is the issue here that we convert the old gconf keys to the gnome keys and that doesn't get updated in the integrated keys ?
<sil2100> smspillaz: ^
<sil2100> Mirv: ^
<didrocks> smspillaz: exactly
<smspillaz> right that makes a little more sense
<didrocks> smspillaz: same in a guest session
<didrocks> the profiles keys are correct
<smspillaz> sil2100: didrocks: can we make the migration script copy the compiz values to the integrated keys ?
<didrocks> but not copied to the integrated keys
<didrocks> smspillaz: that won't solve the guest session issue
<smspillaz> didrocks: why not ?
<didrocks> it's a fresh profile, there is no migration
<didrocks> so having keys in one profile
<didrocks> and starting it
<didrocks> should copy the keys to the integration scheme
<smspillaz> and what, updating anything in org.compiz.integrated doesn't get updated in the relevant compiz keys ?
<sil2100> smspillaz: you would have to consult Mirv probably, as he was the one working on compiz
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, seems that's the second bug I notice :/
<didrocks> smspillaz: ^
<smspillaz> didrocks: it seems to me in that case, there are two bugs
<didrocks> smspillaz: agreed
 * sil2100 doesn't have much knowledge about the org.compiz.integrated mechanism
<sil2100> Mirv: ^^
<smspillaz> didrocks: the first is that for anything in org.compiz.integrated, we aren't copying from the relevant gnome gconf value to the org.compiz.integrated keys
<didrocks> I wonder how testing those would work as it was an explicit test case I've written before my holidays to avoid getting this regression
<smspillaz> didrocks: and the second is that the defaults for org.compiz.integrated are not the same as thye used to be in gnome
<didrocks> smspillaz: agreed
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> defaults
<didrocks> define the set of defaults twice is suboptimal
<didrocks> the integrated thing is a compiz implementation detail
<smspillaz> didrocks: right, its going to look at the values for org.compiz.integrated first
<didrocks> compiz should handle it if there is no value
<didrocks> not setting the same default twice
<smspillaz> didrocks: gsettings doesn't have a concept of "no value"
<didrocks> so, how to fix it?
<Mirv> sil2100: mostly seb was testing those, and then I tested when seb told me how to test migrations manually
<smspillaz> didrocks: change the default value in org.compiz.integrated
<smspillaz> that's all
<smspillaz> didrocks: can you split your bugs into two ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: I don't like duplicating those twice
<smspillaz> didrocks: the other solutions are very nontrivial
<didrocks> smspillaz: what for the gnome ubuntu session and people starting another session at first?
<didrocks> smspillaz: which are showing invalid keys then
<didrocks> copying the default values is really a hack :/
<pitti> là, un seb128!
<smspillaz> didrocks: I don't think this is really an issue with org.compiz.integrated . The default values for both sessions are going to be the same
<didrocks> smspillaz: as long as we control the session right
<smspillaz> didrocks: the real quesiton is, we want it to prefer whatever is in the integrated keys right
<didrocks> smspillaz: not nice to the gnome classic session if they choose something else
<didrocks> seems again a bad hackish workaround for a structural issue
<seb128> pitti, salut, ca va ?
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah but gsettings doesn't really have a mechanism for "determining if a value is empty"
<smspillaz> a key is either at its default state or in another state
<didrocks> yeah, I'm just a little bit not thrilled and wonder how this was tested beforehand
<pitti> seb128: je vais bien, merci! seems my cold is mostly gone now
<didrocks> sil2100: what to set the default keys for those as well and handling the new migration then? please ^
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<smspillaz> didrocks: right now that doesn't really matter. I'll get a merge up to change the defaults
<didrocks> smspillaz: thanks
<didrocks> smspillaz: and the second bug, why changing the .integrated keys doesn't change the profile ones?
<didrocks> any idea on that?
<seb128> pitti, great ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, salut, wb, already in full action I can see :p
<didrocks> seb128: heh, indeed, none stop! Thanks :)
<sil2100> didrocks: sorry about that, when I got back and was testing migrations, I only tested if unity settings are migrated, and if changing keybindings in g-c-c works - didn't really pay attention to the fact that unity keybindings are different than others, so I just tested non-unity ones
<smspillaz> didrocks: hang on, so are you saying that updating any of the keys in org.compiz.integrated doesn't update the profile ones ?
<sil2100> smspillaz: it seems changing unity keybindings in g-c-c doesn't reflect in them being changed at all
<Mirv> the tests I run were gsettings-data-convert manually for the compiz keys, and eventually after a couple of fixes it seemed smooth. but I didn't have an idea that it might not be the complete picture
<didrocks> sil2100: that's why I wrote "launcher" in the test case
<didrocks> well, let's move on
<didrocks> sil2100: bug #1046190 is for you, I tried to be clear
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1046190 in unity "Migration to gsettings doesn't migrate compiz/unity configurable keys to g-c-c and those keys doesn't work" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046190
<didrocks> please split it between you and Mirv :)
<didrocks> now the other bug for smspillaz :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: seems so
<didrocks> smspillaz: this is bug #2
<smspillaz> okay so just to be clear, I'm updating the default values in org.compiz.integrated - correct ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, but some values are distro-patched no? you don't want them upstream?
<smspillaz> I'm pretty sure none of the values in that schema are distro patched
<didrocks> ok, we need the unity HUD one as well
<didrocks> which is in the unity source
<didrocks> so yeah, that will fix the first point of bug #1046190
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1046190 in unity "Migration to gsettings doesn't migrate compiz/unity configurable keys to g-c-c and those keys doesn't work" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046190
<didrocks> the second is on sil2100/Mirv's hand for the migration
<didrocks> and then, let's discuss about the second bug: changing a key in the schema doesn't change the handling in compiz
<didrocks> smspillaz: bug #1046199 FYI
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1046199 in unity-distro-priority "Changing a key to org.compiz.integrated schema doesn't impact the current profile" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046199
<smspillaz> didrocks: I can't confirm that
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> sil2100: can you try ^
<smspillaz> didrocks: is integration enabled on your profile ?>
<smspillaz> I just changed panel-main-menu and it works fine
<didrocks> smspillaz: how do I have now compiz showing which backend is used?
<didrocks> I don't have it in .xsession-errors
<smspillaz> didrocks: ccsm will tell you which backend its using
<smspillaz> compizconfig - Info: Backend     : gsettings
<smspillaz> compizconfig - Info: Integration : true
<smspillaz> compizconfig - Info: Profile     : unity
<didrocks> smspillaz: gsettings
<didrocks> so
<didrocks> org.compiz.integrated
<didrocks> panel-run-dialog
<didrocks>  ['<Alt>F3']
<didrocks> still Alt F2 here
<sil2100> didrocks: when I log into a guest session, my 'System' keybindings are not all Disabled
<sil2100> I actually have 2 keys set there
<didrocks> sil2100: which ones?
<sil2100> didrocks: but I can confirm the second bug
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, but is Systems translated?
<didrocks> like, I have here:
<sil2100> didrocks: I have logout and lock screen
<didrocks> Systems (which is the compiz untranslated one as it's new strings)
<didrocks> and Systèmes
<didrocks> which is translated
<sil2100> Ah, hm, wait
<didrocks> and have logout and lock screen
<didrocks> but that's not linked to compiz/unity integrated keys at all
<smspillaz> didrocks: alt-f3 works fine here
<smspillaz> I can confirm that show-hud doesn't work though
<smspillaz> but it isn't being marked as integrated anyways
<didrocks> can we get anyone else confirming it works/doesn't work? ^
<smspillaz> didrocks: does it say integration: true when you start ccsm ?
<didrocks> compizconfig - Info: Integration : true
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> gsettings set org.compiz.integrated panel-run-dialog "['<Alt>F3']"
<thumper> hi didrocks, seb128
<didrocks> sil2100: seb128: do you have to use alt+F2 or Alt + F3 to show the run a command panel? ^
<didrocks> (after running that)
<didrocks> hey thumper :)
<thumper> didrocks: how was your break?
<seb128> thumper, hey, how are you?
<sil2100> didrocks: one moment!
<thumper> seb128: relieved that you managed to land everything into Q
<thumper> seb128: now looking to mop up the bugs I guess
<didrocks> thumper: was excellent! frightened by reading omgubuntu and seeing all the change landing after FF in quantal, but the poor 3G connexion enabled me to follow that from very far :)
<sil2100> didrocks: negative
<didrocks> thumper: how was it for yourself? feeling like sprinting a marathon?
<didrocks> sil2100: negative, like doesn't work? the key doesn't change?
<thumper> didrocks: feeling more like a headless chicken
<sil2100> didrocks: it doesn't work... Alt+F3 does nothing
<thumper> do you fellas know anything about getting quantal VMs working?
<sil2100> didrocks: it still reacts only to Alt+f2
<thumper> I don't want to damage my new laptop by having quantal as the default
<thumper> I'd like precise for now :)
<thumper> and it is big and powerful enough to run multiple VMs
<thumper> so I'd like to be able to take advantage of snapshotting and blowing away broken ones
<didrocks> smspillaz: sil2100 confirms ^
<sil2100> thumper: is quantal runable on VMs right now btw.? ;)
<thumper> currently using virtual box
<thumper> sil2100: I have quantal in VB
<seb128> sil2100, it is but slow on some stuff
<sil2100> thumper: hello btw.!
<thumper> sil2100: but can't get it into full screen mode
<seb128> especially animations
<thumper> stuck as 1024x768 with black borders
<thumper> animations are slowish
<sil2100> seb128: hm, good that it works at all, since I remember not having quantal working on VB at all
<thumper> and mouse jumps around
<sil2100> Ok, now that sucks
<thumper> but I think the mouse issue isn't us, but virtualbox
<sil2100> thumper: with the guest installed?
<smspillaz> didrocks: sil2100: hmm, I am running lp:compiz
<thumper> tried to install guest bits
<smspillaz> sil2100: are you able to confirm this happens on lp:compiz ?
<thumper> but I think their guest bits won't work with the 3.5 kernel
<didrocks> sil2100: can you work with smspillaz on that one? bug #1046199 FYI
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1046199 in unity-distro-priority "Changing a key to org.compiz.integrated schema doesn't impact the current profile" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046199
<didrocks> sil2100: those two bugs are the ones I notice for gsettings
 * didrocks goes back catching up on emails
<sil2100> didrocks: aye!
<didrocks> thanks :)
<sil2100> smspillaz: I'll try compiz from staging and see how it goes
<thumper> bugger
<Mirv> hmm, I can change Launchers -> "Launch terminal" to ctrl+alt+u and it changes. however, this is under the translated launchers submenu, while there is untranslated "Launchers" (in English) as well which has Launch terminal and HUD, and those don't work
<thumper> still have issues with gm45 intel driver on quantal
<thumper> infinite loop in the kernel driver when opening the dash the first time
<Mirv> on 0.9.8.0, upgrading to staging now
<smspillaz> thumper: I believe this is fixed by disabling coverview for those drivers
<didrocks> Mirv: the untranslated are the compiz ones
<thumper> smspillaz: seriously?
<thumper> smspillaz: what are they doing that is so weird?
<smspillaz> thumper: broken glsl support
<smspillaz> something like that
<thumper> well last week, it was fine perhaps one time in three
<thumper> now I can't get unity to stay up at all
<thumper> always have to restart lightdm
<thumper> smspillaz: ok, must be something more stupid than that
<thumper> smspillaz: when I first log in, compiz crashes somewhere, restarts and crashes again
<thumper> smspillaz: if I then gdb compiz from vt1
<thumper> smspillaz: it doesn't crash
<thumper> solution: always run through gdb
<smspillaz> yeah I don't know what it is
<smspillaz> haven't had time to look into it
<thumper> the question is why have issues when not in gdb?
<thumper> screams of timing / threading sync issues
<thumper> or something...
<lifeless> does valgrind fix it too ?
<Mirv> in compiz .convert files under [org.compiz.integrated] there is "exec = /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_terminal". should that be "run-command-terminal = ..."?
<Mirv> the source for that is /usr/share/gnome-control-center/keybindings/50-compiz-launchers.xml, since I copied the .convert keys directly from the xml files
<thumper> lifeless: not tried
<smspillaz> Mirv: exec is correct
<smspillaz> ahhhh
<smspillaz> hang on
<smspillaz> no, run-command-terminal in org.compiz.integrated is correct
<smspillaz> exec is the command to run
<smspillaz> I know, poorly descriptive name, blame the old code and my sed script
<thumper> hmm... seems to be running under llvmpipe on the virtualbox quantal image
<lifeless> thumper: I would give valgrind a go
<didrocks> smspillaz: so HUD, and those are not integrated, right?
<thumper> lifeless: looking for uninitialized reads?
<chrisccoulson> gah, how difficult can it be to just downgrade compiz a few versions?
<chrisccoulson> we really make it difficult
<chrisccoulson> seems i need to uninstall pretty much my entire desktop
<Mirv> smspillaz: ok so fixing that in both the .xml and .convert files should fix something at lesat
<seb128> chrisccoulson, why do you want to downgrade?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, the transition to gsettings and gles makes it difficult yes...
<chrisccoulson> seb128, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788170 (and various other painting issues in firefox since the compiz changes)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey btw, how are you? got a stable internet with the new cable?
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 788170 in Widget: Gtk "Doorhangers have a bar at the top" [Normal,New: ]
<Mirv> is the second "Launch terminal" coming from /usr/share/gnome-control-center/keybindings/01-launchers.xml (gnome-control-center-data)?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'm not too bad thanks. how are you?
<chrisccoulson> my connections seems stable atm, but then, it hasn't rained for a few days ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, could be bug #1042211
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1042211 in mesa "[quantal] [regression] [i915] Corrupted display, desktop and menus don't repaint correctly using Mesa 9.0 (8.0.4 works)" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042211
<didrocks> Mirv: I think compiz should rather use that one than the .integrated one. smspillaz ?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, apw wrote
<seb128> <apw>  the damage i am seeing could easily be compiz as some of
<seb128>  it is aligned well with the places it puts things
<seb128> <apw>  bacground a solid colour, menus appear and return to men
<seb128> u background
<seb128> août 31 15:52:57 <tjaalton>     libgl1-mesa-glx, -dri should be enough
<seb128> août 31 16:07:29 <apw>  needs -glapi as well for reference
<seb128> août 31 16:08:43 <apw>  tjaalton, ok confirmed, downgrading those mesa packages fixes it here
<seb128>  
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^ in case that's useful to you
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ah, thanks
<lifeless> thumper: also for whether it magically fixes it
<lifeless> thumper: its less likely to do that than gdb
<davidcalle> pitti, hello
<pitti> hey davidcalle
<davidcalle> pitti, how are you?
<pitti> quite fine, thanks! yourself?
<pitti> Laney, seb128: anything else for glib? the previous version uncovered a big-endian specific problem (-> ppc FTBFS), so I need another upload now
<davidcalle> pitti, I'm good
<seb128> pitti, not from me
<Laney> hey, nothing here
<davidcalle> pitti, I think I've spotted a pygobject regression with the new version in proposed
<davidcalle> pitti, affecting libgdata gi overrides
<pitti> d'accord, Je vais télécharger maintenant
<seb128> pitti, ton français devient bon ! ;-)
<pitti> davidcalle: oh? we have made some changes to allow overrides to be in different directories; that should actually make stuff work better; do you have some details?
<pitti> seb128: merci! :-)
<pitti> seb128: btw, I saw "télécharger" for "download" in my French desktop; is there a different word for "upload"? dictionary says both are the same
<davidcalle> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186998/
<seb128> pitti, I think some people use "téléverser"
<seb128> it feels weird though
<seb128> it's not used a lot
<davidcalle> seb128, a lot of things feel weird on the french desktop :)
<pitti> seb128: isn't "vérser" like "pour" or "pay"?
<pitti> "remote pouring", yummy
<xnox> seb128: any pointers about bug 1046094 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1046094 in ubiquity "Install RELEASE visible in the title bar. Missing API call to set unity menubar name?!" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046094
<pitti> davidcalle: ah, so it does find the override?
<pitti> davidcalle: can you confirm it's the new pygobject, and not g-i or glib in quantal-proposed?
<seb128> pitti, yeah, verser is used for "pour" or "pay", it has a connotation of "transfert some content", which can be liquid, money or bytes ;-)
<davidcalle> pitti, it imports the override, yes. Let me check
<davidcalle> pitti, you are right, it's glib, I've reverted it to the previous version and everything works.
<pitti> davidcalle: it's apparently due to http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=7518f7a674723ded4cbb32d
<pitti> so, deliberate
<davidcalle> pitti, ok, looking at libgdata to see if that can be worked around.
<jhernandez> xnox: IIRC, I think the title is being set in the frontends, using a function from misc
<jhernandez> ;)
<seb128> xnox, I don't understand that question
<xnox> jhernandez: the titlebar on the window is correct. the title in the top left "unity" corner is wrong.
<seb128> xnox, what is in the .desktop?
<xnox> Name=Install RELEASE
<seb128> xnox, there you go
<xnox> how can I change it post-exec? =)
<seb128> shouldn't RELEASE be replaced at build time in ubiquity by the actual release?
<xnox> no
<seb128> why not?
<jhernandez> xnox: ok. sorry, I can't deal with it right now
<xnox> because the same gtk ubiquity is used for: Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu Studio.
<xnox> so we want to set it per image. during cd building we change the shortcut name, as far as I can see.
<xnox> Lubuntu as well.
<xnox> and casper/wubi uses that for something as well....
<xnox> seb128: is there no way to access that bit & change it? in bamf?
<xnox> seb128: i am confused. it actually is fine now
<xnox> with latest daily
<xnox> well beta-1
<seb128> xnox, is the .desktop still saying "Install RELEASE"?
<xnox> no....
<xnox> hmmm...
<seb128> xnox, see :p
<chrisccoulson> nice. little over a minute to download an ISO :)
 * xnox goes to scratch my head why the heck it didn't work with dailies.....
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it takes over a minute to copy an iso on my disk :p
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is your shiny new line stable now?
<chrisccoulson> pitti, i won't find out until it rains. but, i hope so :)
<pitti> yeah, even with my current DSL speed, rsyncing an iso is a pain due to the ridiculous load that it causes due to the IO
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw did you try downgrading mesa? did it fix your issue?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i tried downgrading mesa. it didn't fix it :(
<seb128> :-(
<chrisccoulson> so now i'm in dependency hell to try and downgrade compiz
<chrisccoulson> which is pretty much impossible
<seb128> you need to downgrade the compiz, unity, bamf, etc stack
<chrisccoulson> we make it really hard to bisect issues like this by splitting our shell across bazillions of source packages :(
<seb128> it's not true, unity is self contained
<seb128> the issue is that we migrated the keybindings to gsettings
<seb128> which impact on control center, setting daemon, etc as well
<chrisccoulson> i'm starting to wonder if it might be easier to start on precise, and upgrade bits from there
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what will it tell you if downgraded compiz works?
<chrisccoulson> it will tell me that something in compiz (or any of the other packages i have to downgrade) broke it, i guess
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, you can probably get the same info by trying under gnome-shell or gnome classic
<seb128> if something is broken in compiz somebody will need to debug current compiz anyway
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, the guy who reported the upstream bug already tried that. the issue only happens in a unity session
<seb128> does it happen in a gnome-classic with compiz?
<seb128> or only unity?
<chrisccoulson> good question
<chrisccoulson> i'll try that in a moment
<seb128> chrisccoulson, are you able to reproduce the issue? is that specific to f17?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it's quite trivially reproducible in all versions
<chrisccoulson> 1 second, brb
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, gnome classic is quite broken here :/
<Oranger> I see that the upstream version of the banshee package is 2.50 but the ubuntu version is 2.4.1 , is it because this package have not to be upated or nobody still did it ?
<chrisccoulson> i get compiz loaded, but it seems like it has no plugins
<thumper> any chance someone is going to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1045779 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1045779 in virtualbox "virtualbox video driver doesn't load on quantal guests" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<thumper> is this something we can fix, or is it virtualbox folks?
 * thumper dumps and runs
<Mirv> smspillaz: https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1046199.2/+merge/122833 <- with these changes on top of yours, the compiz's Launch terminal becomes functional and also the show-hud default (Alt) is actually shown
<didrocks> sil2100: do you think you can get both the migration and the compiz not integrated keys fixed by EOW?
<didrocks> should be a couple of hours work…
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I can't confirm that bug on my quantal ... how often is it supposed to happen?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it happens almost every time I start firefox for me (only the first time you open a doorhanger panel though)
<seb128> I got a bug once on 25 tries
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is that only those tooltips?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, well, there is that. but i keep occasionally seeing random refresh issues too
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if so is that really worth the efforts needed to debug it? it seems a pretty minor cosmetic 1 time glitch
<seb128> hum
<seb128> refresh issues are more annoying
<davidcalle> pitti, after checking, this new glib breaks libgdata completely (Gdata services can't be created anymore), I'm filing a bug against libgdata, but could patching glib by reverting this commit be considered or not?
<pitti> davidcalle: we must have a very very good reason to do so
<pitti> we really do not want to change the upstream ABI, that's a disaster waiting to happen
<pitti> davidcalle: but that has only been in glib for one release in quantal; curious that it is already used in libgdata
<seb128> pitti, libgdata didn't get updated for over a month so I doubt it
<seb128> pitti, it seems like glib has an incompatible change somewhere rather?
<davidcalle> pitti, seb128, you are right. So, it's probably not this commit.
<pitti> it was added in http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=541c985 (August 6) and reverted in http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=7518f7a67 (Aug 21)
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgdata
<seb128> 0.13.1-0ubuntu2 	release (main) 	2012-07-30
<pitti> hmm
<seb128> so it's something else
<sil2100> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> thanks :)
<smspillaz> Mirv: okay, good to hear
<davidcalle> pitti, do you want a bug filed on this morning glib? Currently it breaks functionnalities in Shotwell (export to Picasa), Google Docs scope of the files lens, and maybe gnome-documents (Google Docs search) but I need a regular user to confirm, not sure if my setup is correct.
<pitti> davidcalle: sure
<pitti> thanks
<davidcalle> (And Photos lens Picasa search)
<davidcalle> Ok
<Oranger> Sorry to break this very awesome silent but do all paquets contained in this page http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/gnome.html must have to be updated ?
<Oranger> *packets
<Laney> (Just replied to that in #-motu)
<Laney> Oranger: no need to cross post
<Oranger> Laney: Hum, sorry I wasn't sure of the team releated to this
<Laney> it's OK, this probably would have been a more appropriate channel anyway
<Oranger> Laney: Ok thanks, because i see packet like banshee who apparently need to be updated but the upstream release in the debian branch is experimental
<Laney> banshee is bug #1041245
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1041245 in banshee "[FFe] Banshee 2.5.0 ... 2.6.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041245
<Laney> I can't remember what the tag is to make versions show that
<dobey> dpm: ping; can you approve my mail to ubuntu-translators?
<Oranger> Laney: Ok so if I understand, banshee don't have to be updated before banshee leading up to 2.6.0 ?
<dpm> dobey, approved, but the subject has left me wondering why you're trying to sell replica watches...
<dobey> thanks
<Laney> Oranger: That's a request from hyperair to update banshee to the beta in Quantal
<Laney> then presumably to the other intermediate releases before the stable
<Oranger> Laney: Ok thanks, because (like you can see) i'm new so I try to understand how it work
<Laney> no worries
<Oranger> Laney: And how can I help the ubuntu-desktop team just to start ?
 * hyperair grumbles at the release team to ack the FFe
<Laney> the release team is waiting for you to answer a question ;-)
<Laney> Oranger: Well, it depends on what you want to do
<hyperair> wat? there's a question?
<Laney> if you like development then a good way to start is to find a bug that personally annoys you and see that it gets fixed
<hyperair> whoop de doo.
<Laney> otherwise there's translation, documentation, triage, support, …
<smartboyhw> Or tetsing:)
<smartboyhw> *Testing
<Oranger> Laney: Ok, so i can try to fix a bug without any permissions or anything else ?
<Laney> permissions just let you do things without asking others
<Oranger> smartboyhw: I tried but my pc i too slow for testing in a virtual environment :p
<Laney> lack of them shouldn't stop you doing work
<smartboyhw> Oranger: Oh alright. I think documentation is the best. Support also
<Oranger> Laney: Ok thanks :)
<Oranger> smartboyhw: I'll try to fix bugs first and I'll see after ^^'
<smartboyhw> ^^
<mterry> tedg, you want to roll a new release of libpam-freerdp?
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, I will.  Taking care of a sick kiddo this morning, so probably this afternoon.  Turns out 2 year olds hate packaging... kids these days.
<mterry> tedg, oh noes, poor guy
<mterry> or gal
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, he's not too bad off really.  But his school requires him to stay home one day if he had a fever the previous day.  Makes sense, but if you met him today, you wouldn't be too worried.
<mterry> tedg, oh weird.  I thought for stuff like that, you were contagious pre-symptoms instead of post-symptoms
<tedg> mterry, You're confusing science with school policy ;-)
<mterry> tedg, I guess it's hard to require them to stay home the day before a fever  :)
<tedg> mterry, Heh, that too.  It's kinda to encourage parents to not send their kids to school sick, which I appreciate.  Just at this age fevers happen for all kinds of things (teething, etc.)
<tedg> mterry, So we need this revision for our test suite, can we distro patch this in?  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-team/lightdm/trunk/revision/1540
<tedg> I don't think it's worth a full upstream release for just that.
<mterry> tedg, sure, post Beta
<tedg> of course
<tedg> Cool, thanks
<smspillaz> MCR1: hey are you planning to re-propose your branch that removes the VERSION cruft and fixes some of the build ?
<smspillaz> (eg, removes the need for ccsm_wrapper etc)
<seb128> pitti, hey, I assigned you bug #1046319, let me know if you prefer for somebody else to take on it though
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1046319 in glib2.0 "glib 2.33.12 crashes libgdata" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046319
<MCR1> smspillaz: Sure, but Daniel said that "make install" produces errors with this branch and also asked me to split it into different parts, like you did already before...
<MCR1> smspillaz: So my plan was to first get the other 2 new branches merged, before the VERSION fix.
<MCR1> ...to make the diff smaller there...
<MCR1> smspillaz: Just Jenkins does not like my plans ;)
<smspillaz> MCR1: right, we will need to update the packaging
<smspillaz> MCR1: could you make a merge proposal based on the changed from my branch ?
<smspillaz> *changes
<smspillaz> eg, the VERSION stuff + the fix for ccsm not installing + my branch
<smspillaz> MCR1: btw, I like the replacing #define with constants, good idea
<MCR1> smspillaz: I have to start with newbie stuff ;)
<smspillaz> its a good change
<smspillaz> MCR1: you probably noticed but we now have CI running on every branch too
<MCR1> smspillaz: The branch is still there, I will re-set it to "Needs Review"
<MCR1> CI ?
<smspillaz> MCR1: great :)
<smspillaz> MCR1: continuous integration
<smspillaz> MCR1: it means we have a build bout that now automatically checks if things build, package correctly, test correctly, memory leak analysis, coverage reports per branch etc
<smspillaz> *bot
<MCR1> smspillaz: The other 2 new branches would need to get merged first, then I would rebase the minor-fixes branch, so it would just deal with the VERSION stuff
<smspillaz> MCR1: +1
<MCR1> smspillaz: Cool.
<MCR1> I don't mind additional testing when it works (not like Jenkins lately ;))
<MCR1> I could not set more than one prerequisite, that is why I changed the status to WIP
<smspillaz> right
<MCR1> My C++ advanced to professional books say #defines are evil C language and might have multiple problems I will not all list here, hope those books are correct
<sabdfl> Sweetshark, new build of lo with built-in menus is a big improvement - thanks :)
<mterry> seb128, I uploaded gcovr to quantal universe, if you have time to do a NEW review after it lands (ubuntu-release approved FFe)
<mterry> seb128, (this is a tool the QA team uses)
<seb128> mterry, ok
<mterry> It's real small
<seb128> mterry, since when size matters? :p
<mterry> seb128, says the man that complained about larger wallpapers
<dobey> hrmm. mterry and seb128, i have an interesting problem that maybe one or both of you could help provide an answer to
<seb128> mterry, yeah, wth with that extra 1MB!
<seb128> mterry, hum, is libfcitx-gclient0 something you know about?
<seb128> mterry, I wanted to know where to reassign https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1046409
<ubot2> seb128: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x9212c2c> bug 1046409 not found
<seb128> dobey, hey, what's up?
<mterry> seb128, no?  not a name I know
<seb128> mterry, ok, I though it was maybe something thinclienty
<seb128> mterry, the citx part of the name misleaded me
<dobey> mterry, seb128: right now, we have some pieces of data that we ship in the various ubuntuone related projects, in duplicate. and some interesting dependencies where we don't duplicate. in an effort to move all that to a single place, and get rid of ubuntuone-installer going forward, i've created a project for our shared data and started moving some of it there. however, this is a new source which will need a free exception a
<seb128> mterry, it's fcitx-libs, found it
<seb128> fcitx
<seb128> which is input method :p
<seb128> dobey, IRC cut after "new source which will need a free exception a"
<dobey> seb128: "need a free exception and MIR.  and some of the files will conflict with existing packages until  we get them all updated. so i'm wondering what the best way to  go about getting this in, and dealing with the file conflicts, is"
<dobey> and i totally mistyped freeze there obviously
<seb128> dobey, you need a FFe and MIR yes, open a bug listing what packages need a change
<dobey> seb128: so list the packages that conflict in the bug as well?
<mterry> dobey, MIR should be real simple, assuming all this stuff was already in main.  It would just need to be a packaging check
<seb128> dobey, the best way to deal with the conflict is to make your new u1-data use a Replaces: u1 (<<), Breaks u1 (<<)
<seb128> dobey, yeah, use a Replaces,Breaks on each binary it overwrite a file from
<seb128> dobey, they you need all those stuff uploaded to quantal-proposed together
<seb128> and then copied to quantal once built
<dobey> seb128: ok; so get it in universe, and do the MIR and upload the fixed packages that do conflict to -proposed at the same time? or wait until it's approved for main?
<seb128> dobey, wait until it's approved for main, but sounds like it should be trivial if it's a data package, mterry can help you to fastrack it
<dobey> yeah, it should be trivial. i'm more worried about the conflicts issue, than the MIR itself :)
<dobey> just want to minimize the window of opportunity for people to upgrade and then have all of ubuntuone disappear because of it
<dupondje> gnome-shell is broken currently?
<dupondje> GTls errors
<seb128> dupondje, could be the quantal-proposed glib
<seb128> dobey, well, that's why we use quantal-proposed as a staging, users should not have it enabled, and we copy everything at once
<seb128> dobey, so normal users shouldn't have any "window of opportunity for people to upgrade and then have all of ubuntuone disappear"
<dobey> seb128: right. that's understood. just want to make sure i get it right.
<dobey> seb128: well, there will be some window still; as the -client-data package would be in universe at least; but yeah, it shouldn't show up in the default install until the other packages are fixed as well to depend on it instead
<seb128> dobey, well, get the client-data MIR acked and the package proposed before the upload
<dobey> seb128: yep. will get it done as soon as i can. working on this stuff now :)
<dobey> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> dobey, yw
<dupondje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1187559/
<dupondje> seems like its caused by glib indeed?
<seb128> dupondje, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/1046319 I guess
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1046319 in glib2.0 "glib 2.33.12 crashes libgdata" [High,New]
<tkamppeter> hi, I got a Google+ invitation from slangasek, about the Panda board. Who is supposed to have a Panda board and do I need to sign up to Google+ to participate in slangasek's meeting?
<dupondje> seb128: guess it will be fixed asap :)
<seb128> dupondje, I'm mentioning it on #gtk+
<dupondje> aha packaging issue ;)
<seb128> dupondje, not really
<seb128> dupondje, out of sync issue, would have happened the same way with jhbuild or anything, you need to update one before the other one
<dupondje> well if we had a depend/break on the correct versions?
<dupondje> so glib doesn't get updated before the  correct version of glib-net is in repo's
<dupondje> but well, not a big deal :)
<seb128> dupondje, right, if they had mentioned the issue in the NEWS
<dupondje> true :)
<davidcalle> seb128, ping?
<seb128> davidcalle, hey
<davidcalle> seb128, I see you have changed the glib bug to glib-networking. For the record, the bug is present only when upgrading glib to 2.33.12.
<seb128> davidcalle, yeah, it's due to a version mismatch between glib and glib-networking
<seb128> davidcalle, they both need to be on .10 or .12
<davidcalle> Oh I see
<seb128> davidcalle, I'm about to uploaded glib-networking .12
<davidcalle> seb128, cool!
<dupondje> good service ;)
<didrocks> good night everyone :)
<davidcalle> seb128, that's fixed indeed, thanks!
<seb128> davidcalle, yw, thanks for testing!
<seb128> pitti, ^ it might be worth doing another glib upload with a Breaks on glib-networking << 2.33.12
<MCR1> sil2100: Hi :) Is there some lock on Compiz/Unity or do you know why things do not land ?
<MCR1> smspillaz: Ugly reading that Phoronix article :P - They should have made the benchmark before the GLES merge not immediately afterwards...
<MCR1> smspillaz: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-replace-defines/+merge/122865 should be ready so far...
<MCR1> smspillaz: I've left out converting stuff like ABI_VERSION and may have missed some - also for now I did replace just the #defines of short, int and string types...
<sil2100> MCR1: erm, we have a compiz issue right now
<sil2100> MCR1: which broke unity merges
<MCR1> sil2100: oh
<MCR1> sil2100: thx 4 the info - hope it is solved soon ;)
 * MCR1 hopes that he has nothing to do with it...
<ricotz> seb128, hi, i wouldnt say another glib upload is needed since it is only the combination of devel releases of glib 2.33.12 and glib-networking 2.33.10 which broke due a symbol removal
<seb128> ricotz, well, slangasek had a good point, what prevents user to update glib without glib-networking?
<mterry> seb128, do you mind if I add a patch for testing on top of your fix for gnome-settings-daemon in quantal-proposed?
<dupondje> seb128: my gnome-shell is working again also :) thx
<mterry> (didn't know if you wanted to test your fix in isolation or if that was just because of beta freeze)
<ricotz> seb128, right, but these things happen all the time
<seb128> mterry, go for it
<ricotz> seb128, but yeah, to a sane upgrade path it would be needed, but inside a devel cycle it seems overkill
<seb128> ricotz, they should not though, and I don't think "all the time" is true
<ricotz> seb128, ok, happens to "git" releases afaics
<seb128> dupondje, yw, I should have kept it broken a bit longer to let some people try unity ;-)
<seb128> ricotz, yeah, there is a reason why we don't do git releases ;-)
<dupondje> I use unity @ work, gnome-shell @ home :)
<dupondje> good combo
<seb128> mterry, it's because of the beta freeze, I noticed they accept quantal-proposed uploads so I figured I would upload there ;-)
<seb128> dupondje, ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, right ;), gstreamer 0.11.94 will do similar things
<seb128> ricotz, I'm glad we didn't go for gstreamer0.11 this cycle :p
<mterry> seb128, I uploaded a fix for that g-s-d crasher, but since I can't reproduce, I'd like confirmation.  I don't suppose you could reproduce?
<seb128> GNOME has somewhat lost track of reality with stable releases
<ricotz> seb128, but adding breaks everytime such things happen will clutter debian/control needlessly
<seb128> mterry, no, but psivaa on #ubuntu-release can
<ricotz> seb128, and will introduce a debian-difference since it isnt valid for debian
<mterry> seb128, ah you mentioned that, right!
<mterry> seb128, thanks
<seb128> ricotz, you can drop the Breaks a week later, they are just to avoid buggy updates
<seb128> mterry, yw
<ricotz> seb128, alright ;)
<seb128> ricotz, well, I don't plan to keep those transitional things longer than the transition, it's just that without those we have a 1 to 3 days timeframe where people just bug their installs with partial upgrades otherwise
<ricotz> seb128, right
<ricotz> seb128, did you look into the webkit amd64 failure?
<seb128> ricotz, I tried but I'm out of ideas on what it could be, out of a toolchain limitation
<ricotz> i was told fedora patched binutils to fix it
<seb128> ricotz, I guess http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/cgit/binutils.git/commit/?id=de3f00e4ec3c63b3328db9caad0d7ddec94a8afa ?
<ricotz> i dont know what the specific patch is
<seb128> ricotz, I opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/binutils/+bug/1043507 about that patch but slangasek pointed it's supposed to be a 32bit fix and our version is supposed to have it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1043507 in binutils "webkit build fails on binutils limitation" [Medium,New]
<ricotz> but it seems to be a toolchain problem
<seb128> could be http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/cgit/binutils.git/commit/?id=45e2b47aa734f19aa70da7b15ae523767a527572
<ricotz> i see, just wanted to pass you that hint, i wasnt looking into it
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<seb128> ricotz, I've been trying to look into it but not that much into details, enough to open a bug and ping some people though ;-)
<ricotz> ;)
<seb128> mterry, still around?
<seb128> mterry, being picky but
<seb128> gcovr/__init__.py: UNKNOWN
<seb128>   [Copyright: 2008 Sandia Corporation]
<seb128> where
<seb128> "Files: *
<seb128> Copyright: 2008 William Hart <wehart@sandia.gov>
<seb128>            2008 John Siirola <jdsiiro@sandia.gov>
<seb128> "
<seb128> mterry, not a NEW blocker but would be nice to fix by adding "Sandia Corporation" to the copyright in the next upload
<mterry> seb128, hi
<mterry> seb128, fair, though that file doesn't really have any copyrightable material in it  :)
<seb128> mterry, scripts/gcovr does though :p
<seb128> # Copyright (c) 2008 Sandia Corporation.
<mterry> seb128, OK, you got me  :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> mterry, honestly, you should know better than trying to play that game with me :p
<seb128> mterry, NEWed ;-)
<mterry> heh
<mterry> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> yw
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, are you doing the atk1.0, at-spi2-atk, at-spi2-core updates?
<robert_ancell> and mousetweaks
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Yes.
<TheMuso> Hav just been catching up on email after eing off last week, and other bits.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ok, if they take more than a day I'd like to open tracking bugs on them so they show up on http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/desktop.html as being in progress
<TheMuso> I should have all but at-spi2-atk done today. At-spi2-atk requires a change in unity that hasn't even been merged upstream yet, but a branch has been proposed.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, is there a bug open already?
<TheMuso> Yes.
<TheMuso> For unity if thats what you mean.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, what's the number?
<TheMuso> sec.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Bug https://code.launchpad.net/bugs/1023542
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1023542 in unity "[a11y] Unity and unity-panel a11y initialization need to be ported to atk-bridge library" [Undecided,In progress]
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, if you don't mind I'll just open all the tracking bugs - it will be easier.
<TheMuso> If you must.
<thumper> jasoncwarner_: you around?
<jasoncwarner_> thumper: yo
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-09-06
<jbicha> robert_ancell: metacity-common.install needs usr/share/help added
<robert_ancell> jbicha, ah, cheers
<thumper> hi RAOF
<thumper> RAOF: around?
<RAOF> thumper: Am now.
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks! comment vas-tu?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va bien! et toi?
<pitti> Je vais bien, merci! finally got over my cold
<didrocks> so you will be able to enjoy next week-end outside :-)
<pitti> oh, we did go for some stroll and dinner, but with a foggy head it's less fun as it ought to be :)
<didrocks> I can imagine, et "c'était pas l'heure de la glace" I reckon?
<pitti> didrocks: non, non! la glace est une bonne médicine!
<didrocks> héhé :)
<pitti> didrocks: so why is it "c'était pas", and not "ce n'était pas"?
<pitti> I thought "ne ... pas" was pretty much unseparable
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, they are, you can say both
<didrocks> basically the first form is more familiar
<didrocks> (and a little bit incorrect grammatically speaking)
<didrocks> but people would say more the 1st form I think
<pitti> is that "it is no time for.." vs. "it is not the time for..."?
<pitti> which are subtly different
<didrocks> yeah, it's the same idea
<pitti> ok
<pitti> err -- "d'accord" :)
<pitti> c'est un bon matin -- fixed glib on big-endian, fixed glib-networking in debian, fixed wipefs in util-linux so that finally all udisk test cases succeed
<didrocks> waow \o/
 * didrocks hugs pitti
 * didrocks n'a plus que 45 emails à lire :-)
<didrocks> 13h hier et pas pu tout lire :/
 * pitti tries to deciper the n'a
<pitti> beaucoup beaucoup de leçons à venir de moi ..
<didrocks> héhé, bon courage :)
<didrocks> n'a plus -> *just* have
<didrocks> just have 45 emails left to read
<didrocks> I would say
<pitti> didrocks: I'm still struggling with telling the difference between "alors que" vs. "lorsque" and "puisque" vs. "car" -- all very confusing
<MCR1> bschaefer: Still awake ? :)
<didrocks> pitti: lorsque -> I would say "when", like there "I was trying to buy an ice-cream *when* it was 4PM"
<didrocks> this is a timing/space logic
<didrocks> for the others, it depends on the context, you can exchange them, but some are a better fit some time
<didrocks> alors que -> you would use it more when there are some contradiction between the first part of the sentence and the second part
<didrocks> I would use in english "whereas"
<pitti> ah, and lorsque is more like "while"
<didrocks> puisque -> more a logical chain, "I can do that today puisque I learnt that yesterday"
<pitti> the duolingo example sentences were not that good for those
<pitti> didrocks: and yeah, that app dev thread is insanely long :(
<didrocks> pitti: not the worst, I "enjoyed" ubuntu-archive@ as well :)
<didrocks> fortunately, the only remainining emails to read are between ubuntu-archive/devel/release
<didrocks> after having finished all other emails from the PS ML and others work email ML, those 3 alones had 350 emails when I got back…
<didrocks> I looked over most of them, but some thread like the app dev ones really interests me
<chrisccoulson> gah, bloody strikes. i'm meant to be flying with lufthansa today
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh, where are you going to?
<didrocks> good morning :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, warsaw (via frankfurt)
<chrisccoulson> good morning :)
<didrocks> a mozilla conference?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah. thunderbird summit tomorrow and then mozcamp over the weekend
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<didrocks> sweet :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm fine, thanks! cold mostly gone
<chrisccoulson> that's good :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so, good luck today! frankfurt-warsaw is quite some time with the train, I hope you'll get a plane
<chrisccoulson> heh, thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, hang on
<chrisccoulson> it's thursday today
<chrisccoulson> the strikes are tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> i need to go back to sleep...
<RAOF> HAH!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: well booked then!
<jibel> Sweetshark, hey
<jibel> Sweetshark, LO 3.6.1~rc2 failed to build in the lab with configure: error: invalid variable name: ` --with-max-jobs'
<jibel> Sweetshark, any idea what changed and caused this ?
<jibel> I can remove the option for the moment, but well, built will take ages
<jibel> *build
<jibel> Sweetshark, nevermind, found it. there are additional options to autogen.sh and patch of the rules file to increase the concurrency level fails.
<jibel> fixing
<didrocks> RAOF: hey, how are you?
<RAOF> didrocks: Yo! I'm... good.
<didrocks> RAOF: did you see the bug I subscribed to you?
<RAOF> didrocks: Indeed I did; I've replied on it. Does my reply make sense to yoU?
<didrocks> ah, seems I have a filtering issue then
<didrocks> one sec :)
<didrocks> RAOF: do you have any idea for 2?
<didrocks> as compiz is the program running the other softwares
<didrocks> it will need tweaking otherwise
<didrocks> so that they don't inherit
<didrocks> for 1), it seems this doesn't happen for Colin, right?
<didrocks> like, there is no fallback for him?
<RAOF> didrocks: Colin's unity_support_test says he's using llvmpipe, but it looks like unity_support_test is checking for software rendering.
<didrocks> but he has no unity, right?
<didrocks> or I didn't understand?
<RAOF> It's not clear to me on that bug what's happening.
<didrocks> ok, let me summarize that
<RAOF> Oooh, actually, I guess there's a 4th situation I didn't cover: the user has unity-grade 3D, but only as long as the desktop is <= MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE, and has a low MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE.
<didrocks> can you add that to the bug report?
<didrocks> RAOF: just edit the previous answer
<RAOF> Edit the previous answer? You can edit launchpad comments now?
<didrocks> and sorry, I took the "Hide comment" for edit
<didrocks> you can just only merge reviews
<Daviey> no seb today?
<didrocks> no, seb is on vacations starting from today for 2 weeks
<didrocks> Daviey: do you need any help?
<Daviey> didrocks: It would be really helpful to get input from the Desktop team about bug 1043627 and bug 1042323
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1043627 in nux "[FFe] Add XIM Support to Nux" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043627
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1042323 in compiz "[FFE] Port GTK Window Decorator to GSettings" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042323
<Daviey> 'upstream' seem keen on it, but no input from the desktop team as yet.
<didrocks> Daviey: the second one is really needed
<didrocks> (I asked them to ask the release team for the FFe)
<didrocks> TBH, on the first one, I'm not really keen
<didrocks> it came out of blue
<didrocks> is merged in trunk already, without the FFe acked
<didrocks> and the previous ibus support shows it was complex
<didrocks> so not sure about the xim one how well and how much impact this can have
<Laney> Daviey: TBH I think I would be OK on asking them to hold off on the first one
<tjaalton> trying to backport the fix for bug 819304 to precise, but building gvfs on a current precise chroot fails
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 819304 in gvfs "gvfsd-cdda crashed with signal 5 in _g_dbus_oom()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819304
<tjaalton> gvfsafpvolume.c: In function 'create_directory_get_filedir_parms_cb':
<tjaalton> gvfsafpvolume.c:1085:3: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
<tjaalton> same with the stock gvfs from precise
<xnox> I need to steal a couple of gsettings from the default install & fake/redo them again for the ubiquity-only desktop session.
<xnox> can somebody help me find these two settings:
<xnox> - the default desktop / gtk font
<xnox> (size & family)
<didrocks> you mean, ubiquity needs to access to them, you are not using gtk to theme it?
<xnox> - default to "Text only" instead of "Icon + Text" on the buttons.
<didrocks> xnox: ^
<xnox> didrocks: I mean that when ubiquity is launched into the ubiquity-only session (via ubiquity-dm) and those two are not set. We do get Ambience gtk theme.
<xnox> didrocks: but not those two items since they are not strickly in the gtk-theme but in other bits
<xnox> didrocks: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jsf4RKjSfg6IKFMoShVwtlh0btKKriD5FR8jiayHfxc?feat=directlink
<didrocks> hum weird
<xnox> didrocks: we "fake" the indicators & desktop background already =)
<didrocks> you should get the default of the distro
<didrocks> xnox: is it recent? wasn't it the case before?
<xnox> didrocks: this is "Install now" session, instead of "Try Ubuntu" -> "Launch Ubiquity"
<xnox> didrocks: if you open "Try Ubuntu" full desktop is launched and we get all the distro settings & everything looks great.
<didrocks> but previously, this wasn't the case, right?
<xnox> didrocks: as in precise?
<didrocks> the install now got the right font
<xnox> need to check.
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> those settings are not session dependant
<xnox> some wonderful gsettings / dconf / gconf transitions that missed ubiquity-dm? =)
<didrocks> so I'm suprised and would prefer we fix if any issue araised
<didrocks> rather than workaround it :)
<didrocks> no, those are really system-centric :/
<didrocks> can you check on precise first?
<tjaalton> found a patch in gvfs 1.12.3 that should fix the build error
<xnox> didrocks: you should see how much stuff we already do in ubiquity-dm to fake desktop-like experience on Gtk/Unity/Kubuntu/Xubuntu/etc....
<didrocks> xnox: I know a little bit of this code :)
<didrocks> xnox: but you are using gtk here
<didrocks> and gtk should just get access to the right settings
<didrocks> also, there has been no change for 3 cycles on that, gsettings was already used
<xnox> I see ubuntu font on Precise CD
<xnox> taking screenshots....
<didrocks> ok, so something changed, should be the same for the wallpaper
<didrocks> can you start a software inheriting from your session environment?
<didrocks> like starting dconf-editor from your environment?
<xnox> hmmm..... not really. I have access to tty1
<didrocks> yeah, but you won't be in the same env :/
<didrocks> a python shell? ;)
<xnox> didrocks: let me fiddle with it to make ubiquity launch a terminal
<didrocks> xnox: that would be awesome
<xnox> didrocks: or I can drop snippets of python into ubiquity to communicate with me =)
<didrocks> xnox: I'm away for 40 minutes (really need this late lunch break), will be back then :)
<didrocks> a terminal will be easier
<didrocks> we will be able to get the guts of it :)
<tjaalton> uploaded gvfs to precise-proposed..
<xnox> didrocks: can't reliably reproduce. On some boots the fonts are correct, on some they are not.
<didrocks> xnox: so, seems to be something outside of the env variable
<didrocks> xnox: I think you can remove your hack for the wallpaper as well :)
<didrocks> (the indicators is a different story)
<xnox> and having some troubles launching terminal in the right way.
<didrocks> but all the gsettings/dconf part is under the same environment, so gtk should use the right settings
<xnox> without remastering the cd.
<xnox> didrocks: well they are not indicators at all =) just a picutre button with a menu as far as I can see =)
<didrocks> let's see when desrt is around to find if there is an easy case he can think of when gtk doesn't use the right gsettings values
<didrocks> xnox: yeah, I know about that one unfortunately…
<didrocks> but for the gtk/settings part, they all should read the right values without any issue
<jibel> xnox, isn't it because g-s-d dies and is not restarted automatically.
<jibel> when the fonts are incorrect I see a defunct g-s-d process
<xnox> aha.... maybe
<xnox> who/what respawns g-s-d? should it be upstart in ubiquity-dm?
<xnox> maybe g-s-d should be fixed sush that it does not die
<didrocks> jibel: shouldn't the installer theme be changed as well in that case?
<didrocks> as it's a pygi app
<Daviey> Laney: Does the first one have regression potential ?
<Daviey> Laney: hmm, the diff is larger than i might have expected.
<Laney> I don't know about regressions, but the first landing probably won't be the end of the story
<didrocks> Daviey: what diff are you looking at? (just to be sure you are looking at the right one)
<Daviey> didrocks: the large one :)
<Daviey> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/nux/xim-tests/+merge/120726
<didrocks> Daviey: good, it wasn't linked yesterday, (there was only the tests) :-)
<didrocks> Daviey: if this can help your decision, they have some primitive tests in tests/gtest-nux-inputmethodibus.cpp for the ibus part, which should be the likely impacted part of this code
<didrocks> so ibus support should be good
<pitti> didrocks: do you know what's up with seb?
<Laney> holidays
<pitti> not on the calendar
<pitti> ok, just wondered if he's alright
<Laney> strange, but he did email
<pitti> ah, good; thanks!
<Laney> np
<didrocks> pitti: he's on holidays, right :)
<didrocks> warned quite late yesterday :)
<pitti> he probably mailed the desktop team
<Laney> right
<jbicha> mterry: does bug 1039792 need MIR review?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1039792 in ubuntu-default-settings "[needs-packaging] ubuntu-default-settings" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039792
<mterry> jbicha, for forms sake, probably a quick one.  I can look it over and comment in bug
<didrocks> jbicha: just curious, how did you handle the conflicts of the .override files?
<jbicha> didrocks: they don't actually conflict, whatever is sorted higher takes precedence I believe
<didrocks> ah ok, you use other filenames and they are just duplicated for now?
<jbicha> and it's nice that dconf just ignores missing schemas without crashing so we could have Epiphany overrides for instance
<jbicha> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> gotcha :)
<didrocks> so your next plan is, I guess to remove the other ones one after anoter :)
<didrocks> another*
<didrocks> don't tell desrt that there are files not following his .override prefered file mangling ;)
<jbicha> I thought he was ok with it
<didrocks> well, as long as it's for moving away the customization, I think he will be :)
<mterry> jbicha, will this introduce problems for derivatives that were relying on some of these settings, and now they won't be there?
<jbicha> mterry: it could so I'll email the release list to give the flavors a heads up
<jbicha> edubuntu depends on ubuntu-desktop so they'll be fine
<mterry> jbicha, fine from MIR perspective.  Super simple package  :)
<jbicha> it looks like ubuntu studio uses totem but I haven't found other ones yet
<didrocks> is the totem override we have important for them?
<jbicha> it just sets default plugins so they should check to see what plugins they want
<didrocks> interesting :)
<jbicha> *default enabled plugins
<jbicha> I've got about 4 pages worth of deprecated schema warnings on gnomebuntu: gnumeric & shotwell are the worst offenders
<dobey> doh; rebooted and accountsservice decided to switch my language back to something else from what it was set to. how rude.
<jbicha> maybe the dropping of the old overrides should need a ffe since it at least affects Ubuntu Studio
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu Studio!!?!?!?!? jbicha: !?
<didrocks> mterry: is bug #1040221 landed or after beta1?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1040221 in lightdm-remote-session-freerdp "FFe request: Provide remote login options" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040221
<Laney> I suppose other flavours might want to seed the ubuntu-default-settings too for now
<Laney> anything else will probably require some coordination
<mterry> didrocks, after beta1
<didrocks> mterry: thanks
<didrocks> Laney: great email :)
<didrocks> oupss
<didrocks> jbicha: ^
<Laney> :P
<Laney> my last email was about archive administrators, probably not so exciting
<didrocks> Laney: I'm sure you wrote at least a great email in the past :)
<Laney> I think it was awesome though
<didrocks> heh :)
<didrocks> I read it ;)
<didrocks> jbicha: you didn't put every overriden configuration on purpose?
<didrocks> jbicha: I'm thinking about the font
<jbicha> didrocks: several settings are in ubuntu-artwork
<didrocks> yeah, you want to move them as well, right?
<didrocks> or just keep them here
<didrocks> and so we have two places
<jbicha> I was thinking about moving the ubuntu-artwork binary to ubuntu-default-settings and that way there would be one file for the settings
<didrocks> would make sense IMHO
<jbicha> but I wasn't sure if we should do that for quantal
<didrocks> yeah, probably a little bit late
<didrocks> better to do that early in the cycle
<jbicha> ubuntu-artwork doesn't do gsettings overrides the right way :(
<didrocks> jbicha: or really? I never looked at it TBH
<jbicha> instead of being a 10_ override it's a ubuntu-artwork override which makes it difficult for a derivative to override it
<didrocks> oh right, it's not numbered
<didrocks> well, we can rename it if needed
<didrocks> jbicha: I'm doing it, one sec
<jbicha> if you rename it to .gsettings-override it should be ok
<didrocks> jbicha: ah, there is a dh_gsettings doing it for us?
<didrocks> (or something similar)
<jbicha> dh_installgsettings
<didrocks> ok, not sure it's called then
<didrocks> let me check
<didrocks> I guess it's not in debhelper.mk but gnome.mk
<jbicha> it should be automatic if it's named correctly :)
<didrocks> well, you still need it to be called :)
<jbicha> I believe it just works, debhelper calls it
<didrocks> oh right /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk seems to call it :)
<didrocks> usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/10_ubuntu-artwork.gschema.override
<didrocks> looking good :)
<jbicha> thanks, now when someone installs ubuntu-gnome-default-settings they should get Adwaita instead of Ambiance
<smartboyhw> jbicha: Good job:)
<jbicha> oh, I probably should have it recommend gnome-themes-standard then
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> hum weird, dconf-editor wants now to default to the non overriden values
<didrocks> even if the override is installed and the gschemas.compiled is fresh
<didrocks> let me have a look
<jbicha> dconf-editor is broken https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=654812
<ubot2> Gnome bug 654812 in editor "editor doesn't show overridden keys" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<didrocks> ok, let's revert with gsettings then :)
<didrocks> working then :)
<didrocks> jbicha: uploaded
<davmor2> Hey guys I just hit this, could some one who knows libwebkitgtk confirm this is the rightplace please  (I'm assuming it is) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit/+bug/1046874
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1046874 in webkit "There is an issue highlighting dropbox selectors in USC and Epiphany" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> good night everyone!
<didrocks> have a good night pitti!
<mterry> tedg, kid all better?
<tedg> mterry, Yup, all good.
<tedg> mterry, Back to causing trouble :-)
<mterry> mixed blessing
<mterry> :)
<tedg> Heh, yeah.
 * mterry logs off and on a few times
<xclaesse> is it possible to make the launcher menu (the bar on the left in unity) auto hide ?
<xclaesse> I remember in previous versions of unity it was hiding when a window comes next to it
<didrocks> xclaesse: yeah, you have the autohide mode now or never hide it
<didrocks> xclaesse: no more intellihide (only when a window comes next to it)
<didrocks> xclaesse: in gnome-control-center -> display
<didrocks> tab behavior
<didrocks> you have a switch
<xclaesse> didrocks, ok
<xclaesse> didrocks, too bad they removed the smart mode, I liked it...
<didrocks> xclaesse: I liked it too, but it confused the users
<mterry> Does anyone know how to make a bug report out of an error.ubuntu.com oops?  (So that I can get a retrace, if there's another way of doing that, I'd also like to know)
<mterry> pitti, ^
<s9iper1> mterry ??
<mterry> s9iper1, links to more information on errors.ubuntu.com provides stacktraces and such, but they aren't retraced with symbols
<s9iper1> mterry.. dont understand what you are talking about ?
<mterry> Well, then I doubt you know the answer I'm looking for.  ;)
<s9iper1> :D
<cyphermox> mterry: I don't know, one I tried to debug I just managed to reproduce anyway, and I think already had a few reports on LP
<cyphermox> it was a pretty obvious python trace though
<cyphermox> errors.ubuntu.com looks pretty slow to me today :)
<mterry> cyphermox, yeah
<mterry> cyphermox, for the non-python ones, though.  Not sure how to make progress on them
<cyphermox> I was curious to see if there was something I could tackle there, but it's just erroring out for me
<cyphermox> mterry: you just get question marks I guess?
<dobey> cyphermox: https://errors.ubuntu.com/?launchpad=false
<cyphermox> wooo!
<dobey> the launchpad poking it does is what kills it :)
<mterry> cyphermox, yeah
<dobey> mterry: which one is just giving you question marks?
<mterry> dobey, any of the non-python ones
<cyphermox> mterry: yeah, I see how one like the nautilus report is pretty much worthless as is
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> the failed: /blah/blah stuff is confusing
<dobey> mterry: i think that is from the retracer failing maybe?
<mterry> dobey, seems like it's on all of them though
<dobey> mterry: well, maybe there is a larger issue. and it's not just non-python stuff. the only ones i see that don't have a bug linked, are the ones that have "failed: …" in the "Function" column
<cyphermox> mterry: are there reports for the package you're looking at with SIGABRT in raise() ?
<cyphermox> (or just "blah SIGSEGV"
<dobey> oh i guess even some of the python ones are actually crashing in C code somewhere
<mterry> cyphermox, didn't dig that far
<cyphermox> there might be some bugs on LP that failed to get retraced; or that are just hanging around and could give you another hint towards the actual bug
<dobey> mterry: ping james_w about it maybe?
<mterry> james_w, heyo!  How do I extract a trace-with-symbols from errors.ubuntu.com?
<dobey> err, or ev rather
<james_w> that I don't know, sorry
<dobey> sorry; got confused about who works on that stuff :)
<mterry> james_w, OK, thanks.  I'll poke ev next
<mterry> tedg, ping.  How about a new release of libpam-freerdp?  With that in quantal, all the remote-login MIRs will be done
<tedg> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~freerdp-remote-team/libpam-freerdp/ubuntu/+merge/122947
<tedg> mterry, Sorry, I forgot to put you as the reviewer
 * jbicha finds is suspicious that empathy depends on Qt ;)
<xnox> jbicha: oh the irony =)
<xnox> =)))))))
<jbicha> I mean it doesn't look bad from what I can see, I just doubt anyone else will be interested in using ubuntu-online-accounts unless it gets rewritten without Qt
<jbicha> it adds dozens of MB to the ubuntu-gnome image, libqtwebkit4 especially
<Darxus> I'm trying to update an ubuntu gtk package, which I did recently successfuly.  I'm doing this in a chroot on ubuntu quantal.  I can't even tell where it's failing.  Any hints?  Full build output:  http://www.chaosreigns.com/tmp/gtk.build.fail.txt
<RAOF> Darxus: Looks like some of the build-time checks have failed?
<RAOF> At least in part because they're looking for dbus services that aren't there.
<Darxus> So it's failing because I'm running in a chroot without dbus?  I object.
<xnox> Darxus: there are ways around that.
<Darxus> xnox: Oh?
<xnox> Darxus: see similar packages. something like update manager (?!), or stuff that reverse depends on dbus.
<xnox> there are a couple of packages in the archive with working dbus test-suites.
<xnox> if you want to fix it.
<xnox> Or simply ignore the results from the tests
<xnox> Darxus: dbus stuff is probably better tested in dep8 targets anyway
<Darxus> Thanks.
<RAOF> Darxus: Do those tests pass on the buildds? If so, you could just see what the source package is doing.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-09-07
<Darxus> RAOF: I don't understand the question.
<RAOF> Darxus: Those tests are presumably enabled in the Ubuntu packages, yes? If so, when the package is built for Ubuntu they'll be run, and presumably *pass*. You could check out the buildlog of the Ubuntu GTK package to see if that's happening.
<Darxus> RAOF: Ah, yes, interesting, thanks.
<Darxus> But it sounds like my problem is just that I'm using dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot instead of a build target.
<Darxus> Yeah, just booting into quantal and running it there, without the chroot, got past that problem :/
<Darxus> Uploaded and rebult:  https://launchpad.net/~darxus/+archive/wayland-gtk-quantal
<Darxus> Thanks for your help.
<Darxus> Would it work to just run the build through dbus-launch?
<Darxus> (To fix my problem with building in a chroot.)
<ml|vacation>  /12
<ml|vacation> ugh!
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> gutent morgen pitti! Ça va bien, et toi?
<pitti> Je suis bien, merci!
<pitti> I hope to get udisks2 to succeed today, on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/AutoPkg%20Test/
<pitti> this page becomes a real joy to look at :)
<pitti> (tabix is fixed upstream already)
<didrocks> hehe, you are in the green business, right? :)
<pitti> J'aime la couleur vert!
<pitti> (or is it "verte" in this case, as couleur is female?)
<didrocks> verte dans ce cas, oui :)
<RAOF> Damnit! gdb, give a reasonable backtrace!
<RAOF> Is anyone else seeing semi-regular crashes in libdbus, with a backtrace full of ??s that can't be retraced?
<RAOF> I'm starting to suspect some form of memory corruption.
<pitti> I think I looked at backtraces like that
<RAOF> They look something like http://paste2.org/p/2200544 ?
<RAOF> gwibber-service is fond of crashing there, as is tomboy & banshee.
<didrocks> RAOF: I think you got the right bug # :)
<didrocks> RAOF: I see a compiz task, anything needed on their end?
<didrocks> I see the xserver-xorg-video-intel to be fix released
<RAOF> didrocks: I don't believe so, no. I'll invalidate the compiz tasks.
<didrocks> RAOF: hum, is it really fix released into the distro?
<didrocks> I find all the status change and revert quite puzzling :)
<RAOF> didrocks: I'm unsure; tjaalton knows more. I think there was at least *one* fix released to the distro; I don't know if that's all of it.
<tjaalton> let me check that
<didrocks> I think jasoncwarner is more or less up to date
<didrocks> so if he's still experiencing it…
<didrocks> tjaalton: any hint?
<tjaalton> didrocks: reopened, no idea as of yet
<didrocks> tjaalton: ok, thanks :)
<didrocks> I confirmed I have it regularly
<tjaalton> how regularly?
<didrocks> like, after 5/6 suspend
<tjaalton> ok
<didrocks> I didn't get it in the last week because I didn't suspend as much before rebootin
<didrocks> rebooting*
<tjaalton> I tried to reproduce it by turning the screen off/on with xrandr, but I'm hitting _other_ bugs that way
<tjaalton> and different ones depending on the intel generation..
<tjaalton> talk about frustration
<didrocks> "nice"
<didrocks> tjaalton: turning the screen off/on, I didn't get it, really suspsend/resume
<tjaalton> ok, wonder what it's doing differently then..
<didrocks> yeah, I'm not sure, maybe turning the screen off/on can triggers it as well, just never experienced it that way
<tjaalton> it's not just the dpms cycle then, different bug that way
<tjaalton> but I'll script suspend/resume and try to hit it while xtracing compiz..
<didrocks> you, and resume, basically, you end up either with:
<didrocks> - black screen, and if you kill gnome-screensaver, sometimes the background
<didrocks> - or just the background
<didrocks> you have to kill compiz and starts metacity
<tjaalton> oh if you just have the background, then it's the same I get with xrandr
<didrocks> restarting compiz doesn't work
<tjaalton> or maybe not
<didrocks> glxgears works
<tjaalton> a vt-change resumes it
<didrocks> no, it doesn't have any impact here
<tjaalton> this with snb, 965gm hangs properly
<didrocks> but some other games, more gl demanding don't
<didrocks> I really have to reboot to put back the driver in a good "gl state"
<didrocks> hum, I have an x220, let me see what chipset
<tjaalton> yeah that metacity thing is what I've mostly seen
<tjaalton> snb
<tjaalton> same as on my t420s
<didrocks> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<didrocks> if this is snb :)
<tjaalton> still running precise there, and seeing this
<tjaalton> yep
<didrocks> yeah, I got it once or twice in precise
<didrocks> but really rare
<didrocks> a lot more in quantal
<tjaalton> another sandybridge on quantal, 965m on quantal
<tjaalton> thumper said he's seeing it on every login or so
<tjaalton> and I couldn't reproduce it with the new unity stack
<didrocks> ok, should be put the bug on the release tracker list?
<tjaalton> just the normal way, ie. not that frequently
<tjaalton> yeah
<didrocks> seems quite important
<didrocks> doing it then, thanks!
<tjaalton> yes, oem-important too
<didrocks> tjaalton: when I'm in that state
<didrocks> can I give you any relevant info?
<tjaalton> don't think so, we have the trace from compiz being hung, xserver waiting
<didrocks> ok
<tjaalton> need to know what compiz was doing
<tjaalton> and ttbomk xtrace should tell that
<didrocks> ttbomk?
<tjaalton> to the best of my knowledge :)
<didrocks> oh, didn't know that one :)
<didrocks> ok, I'll try that
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<jibel> after using my desktop for a while, all the indicators become very slow, I mean when I click on an indicator it takes several seconds to display the menu. Is it a known issue ?
<didrocks> jibel: not that I noticed/saw. Maybe check with larsu when he's online?
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<didrocks> if not, we can add it to the release list
<didrocks> bug*
<jibel> didrocks, ok, will do. thanks
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm good, thanks! yourself? how was your flight?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, uneventful ;)
<didrocks> heh, no strike, nothing then? :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: as you are with the thunderbird guys, can we remove the chat buttons please please please? ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<jibel> and also I got bug 1047117 with this morning's updates
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1047117 in libgnome "package libgnome2-bin not installed failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite /usr/share/man/man1/gnome-OPEN.1.gz , which is also in package libgnome2-0 2.32.1-2ubuntu1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047117
<didrocks> ah, let me look :)
<didrocks> I see seb128 runs away on vacation after breaking post-beta1! :-)
<didrocks> jibel: fixed
<jibel> didrocks, fantastic !
<mvo> pitti: do you think the recent updates in https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/aptdaemon/support-change-credentials-on-add-repo/+merge/112098 are sufficient? I would love to merge/upload this soon(ish)
<pitti> mvo: guten Morgen, wie gehts?
 * pitti looking
<mvo> pitti: guten morgen! gut, danke
<mvo> pitti: und selbst ?
<tjaalton> didrocks: btw, do you use the screen locker when suspending?
<didrocks> tjaalton: right, but even trying to kill it from tty1, doesn't change anything (perhaps just from the black background to the wallpaper, but I'm unsure)
<didrocks> meaning, compiz is locked
<pitti> mvo: gut, danke!
<tjaalton> didrocks: yeah I know, you can unlock it and then you see the mouse cursor changing. I was just thinking of how to best reproduce it
<tjaalton> ran 11 cycles without the lock screen, now trying with it
<didrocks> let's hope that will help triggering it :)
<tjaalton> indeed
<pitti> mvo: MP updated
<pitti> mvo: odd, I didn't get mail with your recent reponse
<tjaalton> meh, testing with fwts doesn't lock the screen when it suspends
<mvo> pitti: cool, thanks, I will fix the remaining bits next
<pitti> mvo: as for the integration test caes with apt, that's harder to set up of course (writing an apt conf file and running apt-get, etc.); but as long as you tested it manually, that's fine
<pitti> I don't think it needs to block this, it was just a question
<mvo> pitti: thanks, its a good point, I'm not sure I will manage to find time for it currently but I do think it would be really good to have
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, oh, are you getting compiz hangs when resuming from suspend too?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, how are you? made it to Warsaw?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, seems we can start an union :)
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<pitti> I'm fine, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> i got to warsaw ok :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, i keep getting that here :(
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: do you have any particular way to trigger it more so that tjaalton can debug?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, not really. it's quite random
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: what hw do you have?
<chrisccoulson> tjaalton, intel
<tjaalton> which generation :)
<tjaalton> sandybridge, ivy-, ironlake, 965, earlier?
<dpm> hi pitti, good morning and a quick question: I've got a 12.04 pc where jockey fails to install the nvidia driver. What's the best way to manually install nvidia and uninstall nouveau?
<pitti> dpm: how does it fail?
<pitti> dpm: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" should suffice
<RAOF> dpm: Careful; there are reasons other than Jockey bugs why Jockey might not offer to install the driver :)
<pitti> that's why I ask -- whether it doesn't detect it, or whether it tries to install but the pacakge fails
<dpm> pitti, at the end of the process, jockey tells me that it could not install the driver and that I should look at /var/log/jockey.log (will look at it in a minute). Installing the driver manually works (the installation part), but then I get into a black screen. Which is weird, as this is a fresh install on a computer where 12.04 + nvidia has been working before
<pitti> perhaps you can pastebin jockey.log
<dpm> pitti, can't get into the pc right now, it's got wireless network only and I cannot get into it through the command line, might take me a few minutes
<pitti> dpm: wifi should be fine; we configure system connections by default now, so if you are in a VT you shold still have wifi
<dpm> ah, cool, let me try
<tjaalton> didrocks: 30 cycles with the screenlocker, and before that maybe 20 without
<didrocks> waow, seems that you are in a luckier hw
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yo uhave an x220 as well?
<didrocks> tjaalton: isn't sandybridge the mixed nvidia/intel one?
<dpm> man, I can't believe I can't get into the GRUB menu, I've been hammering the shift key for 2 minutes
<didrocks> tjaalton: I only have the intel card here
<tjaalton> didrocks: no, sandybridge is a codename for the intel part. you can have it with optimus or without
<didrocks> ah ok ;)
<tjaalton> and I tested this with a dell v1450 on quantal, will try with the thinkpad on precise next
<didrocks> tjaalton: maybe you can try on a live quantal on the thinkpad?
<dpm> RAOF, so on that computer I've got several issues: when the nouveau driver is used, the system becomes extremely slow, to a point that's unusable (mouse moves in increments that are minutes long). Any ideas what it could be, or how to fix that until I can install nvidia?
<tjaalton> didrocks: that's possible yes
<didrocks> tjaalton: I think you will have higher chance to trigger it that way
<didrocks> and beta1 live image is soooo shiny :)
<tjaalton> :)
<tjaalton> didrocks, chrisccoulson: do you use amd64 or i386? how much memory?
<didrocks> tjaalton: amd64, 8Go of memory
<tjaalton> nice
<didrocks> GB*
<didrocks> quite new, yeah ;)
<tjaalton> hmm no i386 images at all
<tjaalton> i'm all amd64 as well
<dpm> pitti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1190411/ (the pc has got an integrated ati graphics card using fglrx, not sure if that interferes with the nvidia card I'm trying to get working now). Right now even after having installed nvidia-current manually, it seems to be loading nouveau or something else
<pitti> dpm: hm, this log doesn't even have an attempt of installing the driver
<tjaalton> dpm: guess you need to disable the integrated one from bios
<pitti> dpm: so it might very well conflict with the ati card; can you disable that in the BIOS? what does lspci show?
<dpm> tjaalton, pitti, unfortunately, I can't. But this system has been working in the past, with the nvidia card and the 'non-disableable' ati integrated chip
<RAOF> dpm: If you're using fglrx, no other video driver will work.
<dpm> aaah
<RAOF> dpm: Same as nvidia; if you're using nvidia, no other video driver will work.
 * dpm uninstalls fglrx
<RAOF> That should fix it :)
<tjaalton> oh, missed that part.. :)
<dpm> RAOF, just out of interest, though, any clue about nouveau's slowness (to the point that it's unusable)? That happened also during the LiveCD install (thus no fglrx installed), I had to remove the nvidia card and do the install with the integrated ati one
<dpm> (it all works after uninstalling fglrx, thanks for the help, guys!)
<RAOF> dpm: Without logs it's not clear what's happening; if I had to guess, I'd suspect that something went dolally and you're using the llvmpipe software renderer rather than nouveau.
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can somebody take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~logan/ubuntu/quantal/notify-osd/debian-merge/+merge/118465?
<dholbach> also https://code.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/precise/telepathy-glib/0.18.2-0ubuntu1/+merge/117176 maybe
<ritz> chrisccoulson, ping
<vuntz> pitti: may I suggest simplifying the NEWS entries for pygobject? I think it lists all changes, even the ones that are, well, useless to know about :-)
<vuntz> pitti: (ChangeLog is there for people interested in all the details)
<vuntz> (hi!)
<pitti> vuntz: hm, I already take out stuff like "bump configure version"; I do like to describe the actual changes in succint form, with bug refs
<pitti> vuntz: oui, et bonjour! ça va?
<vuntz> bien, bien :-)
<vuntz> pitti: "Update .gitignore"? :-)
<pitti> vuntz: right, I forgot to take that out
<vuntz> pitti: "tests: Replace deprecated assertEquals() with assertEqual()"
<vuntz> pitti: I also see at least three lines about pep8 in the 3.3.1 entry
<vuntz> pitti: of course, what you do is already much better than a "git shortlog" (which many tarballs have as NEWS...)
<pitti> vuntz: still, thanks for pointing out; I'll apply more care next tiem
<vuntz> it's never easy to find the right level of details, especially since pygobject is developer-oriented (compared to apps)
<vuntz> anyway. I'm glad to see so much love given to pygobject
<vuntz> pitti: you rock :-)
<vuntz> oh, btw, an alternative is to provide a short paragraph highlighting the important bits for distributors
<vuntz> (and keep the longer list, which can be useful for hackers)
<tjaalton> didrocks: heh, locking the screen doesn't work on the beta1 live :)
<didrocks> jibel: known? ^
<didrocks> ah, on the live
<didrocks> yeah, I think you have no ubuntu password
<didrocks> so desactivated
<tjaalton> right
<didrocks> you should be able to force it in g-c-c
<tjaalton> it's activated there
<tjaalton> by default
<didrocks> interesting
<didrocks> idea
<didrocks> tjaalton: create another user in the live system
<didrocks> log with it
<didrocks> you should have a normal session then
<tjaalton> yep, setting the passwd wasn't enough
<didrocks> starting with a fresh user will hopefully do it
<tjaalton> same thing
<tjaalton> but I'll just trace it from precise, should be the same bug :)
<tjaalton> it=compiz
<didrocks> hoping you will trigger it easily on it, I just had it once there
<didrocks> (on precise)
<tjaalton> we'll see
<tjaalton> probably easier if I have two sessions open
<tjaalton> ha, first cycle :D
<didrocks> \o/
<tjaalton> so I'd say something has changed for the better.. but still
<didrocks> well, I never experienced that on precise apart from one time, so it's really random and day-of-the-week related :)
 * MCR1 hates day-of-the-week related bugs, because he always hits those while noone else can reproduce them...
<tjaalton> screen lock had nothing to do with it, had it off for this session
<didrocks> ok, at least, it's safe then :)
<tjaalton> hehe, yes
<tjaalton> interesting that switching to another running session after resume immediately suspends the machine again
<tjaalton> both precise and quantal
<jibel> didrocks, not to my knowledge
<jibel> urgh, today's updates broke my netboot again :(
<jibel> *netbook
<jibel> bug 1047306
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1047306 in unity "[Quantal] [Intel Atom] Unity 2012/09/07 updates broke it all" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047306
<mpt> JohnLea, bug 668382
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668382 in software-center "Unclear warning before removing critical packages" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668382
<JohnLea> mpt; bug 1047315
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1047315 in ayatana-design "Dash - All applications which are a dependency of Ubuntu Desktop should not have an uninstall button in their preview " [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047315
<didrocks> jibel: hum, unity didn't change since beta1
<didrocks> jibel: do you have the list of things you updated?
<didrocks> meaning, you didn't test beta1 on that netbook?
<jibel> didrocks, yes pasting a list of this morning's updates
<jibel> didrocks, to question 2 - no, I need this machine
<didrocks> so, it can be a previous unity version which is guilty, right?
<jibel> didrocks, no, it was broken, then fixed, then broke again today
<didrocks> "nice"
<didrocks> jibel: well, not today, but on Monday I guess
<didrocks> (you didn't update since monday, right?)
<didrocks> as it's the last unity upload
<jibel> didrocks, bug 1042211 was my original report
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1042211 in mesa "[quantal] [regression] [i915] Corrupted display, desktop and menus don't repaint correctly using Mesa 9.0 (8.0.4 works)" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042211
<jibel> didrocks, something broke between the 4th and 7th
<didrocks> jibel: please paste the list of your updates
<didrocks> I see no unity/compiz/nux uploads meanwhile
<didrocks> so maybe a mesa/xorg thing
<jibel> didrocks, apt history https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1047306/+attachment/3298087/+files/history.log
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1047306 in unity "[Quantal] [Intel Atom] Unity 2012/09/07 updates broke it all" [Critical,Confirmed]
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, so no unity/nux/compiz
<didrocks> but mesa
<didrocks> I think we know who to turn to :)
<didrocks> jibel: do you have time to rollback some mesa package to confirm?
<didrocks> jibel: anyway, I'm adding that and will ping RAOF/bryceh about those
<jibel> didrocks, ack, I'll downgrade the mesa stack
<didrocks> jibel: thanks, keep me in touch
 * didrocks targets for quantal
<didrocks> tjaalton: ^
<didrocks> you might be interested as the upload :)
<didrocks> uploader*
<didrocks> should I assign this to you?
<tjaalton> meh
<tjaalton> maybe, but it's weekend now, nothing upstream unless 13b8eb64523a70af30b576271886a737f51dbe40 would fix anything
<tjaalton> now/soon
<didrocks> tjaalton: If jibel confirms the downgrade is working, should we rather revert?
<didrocks> the chipset is quite common
<didrocks> and breaking that for the week-end…
<tjaalton> that would reopen bug 1046933
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1046933 in mesa "glsl/linker: array buffer overrun [CVE-2012-2864]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046933
<tjaalton> though that could be added back
<didrocks> tjaalton: the CVE commit would be easy to backport you think?
<tjaalton> a oneliner
<didrocks> not really big apparently, yeah :)
<didrocks> tjaalton: can you handle it or do you want me to do it?
<tjaalton> either way
<tjaalton> did beta already have the same unity/compiz?
<tjaalton> ok saw the backscroll
<didrocks> tjaalton: yeah, I confirmed this
<didrocks> look at the list of upgrade
<didrocks> attached to the bug
<didrocks> seems that mesa is the only obvious possible offender, right?
<tjaalton> ok
<didrocks> tjaalton: don't put too much pressure on you, if you can't catch what's wrong, we can go the easy way on the revert + the patch
<didrocks> hoping that jibel will confirm that with the older mesa stacks, it works
<tjaalton> we'll see
<didrocks> tjaalton: should he revert to 9.0~git20120821.c1114c61-0ubuntu1 or 9.0~git20120821.c1114c61-0ubuntu2?
<didrocks> as 9.0~git20120821.c1114c61-0ubuntu2 was never published in beta1
<didrocks> tjaalton: ignore my question :)
<tjaalton> it wasn't?
<tjaalton> ah
<didrocks> was puzzled by the "superseeded" date on launchpad :)
<tjaalton> well, three commits to src/mesa/drivers/dri/i915 since the previous snapshot..
<didrocks> could have been worse… :)
<tjaalton> "mesa: Use a new, more specific hook for shader uniform changes."
<tjaalton> sounds plausible
<didrocks> shader making an app segfault, sounds too familiar :)
<dholbach> I asked earlier, maybe now somebody can take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~logan/ubuntu/quantal/notify-osd/debian-merge/+merge/118465?
<dholbach> and https://code.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/precise/telepathy-glib/0.18.2-0ubuntu1/+merge/117176 maybe :)
<tjaalton> I can build a test package and if that doesn't work, a revert is possible unless Sarvatt can figure out the cause
<didrocks> dholbach: I'll find someone to review them
<didrocks> tjaalton: sure
 * dholbach hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs dholbach
<didrocks> robru: hey!
<zyga> (repost from #ubuntu-unity): hey everyone, I have just noticed that classic desktop in 12.10 has wrong order of window control buttons -> in unity that order is [x] [-] [o] while in classic mode they are [x] [o] [-] -- is this by design?
<jibel> didrocks, tjaalton I downgraded mesa to 9.0~git20120821.c1114c61-0ubuntu2 and the machine is back to a working state
<didrocks> thanks jibel :)
<jbicha> zyga: that's probably my fault, is there a bug # for that?
<tjaalton> jibel: ok do you have a beefy machine to build mesa on?
<jbicha> I use gnome-shell too much :|
<tjaalton> i guess atom is 32bit?
<zyga> jbicha, not that I know, I wanted to ask before reporting it
<zyga> jbicha, on gnome-panel? or on metacity?
<jbicha> I can fix it without a bug
<zyga> k, thanks!
<zyga> :)
<zyga> tjaalton, there are 64bit versions of atom
<tjaalton> jibel: are you on amd64?
<tjaalton> I actually have one too, but not with that generation of gfx
<tjaalton> jibel: ping? I can build mesa for you in 5min if you do
<jibel> tjaalton, i386
<tjaalton> duh
<jibel> why would i run 64bit on a netbook with 2G of ram
<tjaalton> hmm wonder how long it takes to build a i386 schroot
<zyga> jibel, to get more registers, atom has no out of order execution or register renaming IIRC and really suffers from performance as a side effect
<jibel> yeah, performance on a netbook
<tjaalton> ok mk-sbuild is running..
<didrocks> don't tell bad thing about netbooks… It happened that unity built faster on one of mine even if I dputed at the same time to a ppa :)
<didrocks> (and it was inside a pbuilder)
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you upload cups-filters to Debian and to Quantal? Thanks.
<sbte> larsu, hi, is there a way yet to connect to the messaging menu entry of an application? (not a source)
<tjaalton> jibel: building
<tjaalton> jibel: test packages being copied to http://koti.kapsi.fi/~tjaalton/lp1047306
<tjaalton> should be enough to just get liblg1-mesa-dri and -glx
<tjaalton> jibel: ping? please test
<larsu> sbte, what do you mean? Any application can appear in the messaging menu
<tjaalton> ok I'm gone ->
<tjaalton> didrocks: I'll check here in 30min
<didrocks>  tjaalton: ok, thanks :)
<sbte> larsu, yes, but if the entry is clicked, I don't know what signal is emitted
<sbte> if any
<larsu> sbte, ah! no, you don't get a signal, the messaging menu will execute the "Exec" line from the .desktop file
<larsu> (same for the shortcut actions)
<jibel> tjaalton, thanks. testing
<sbte> larsu, why not let the application handle it?
<larsu> sbte, you can handle it, as long as your application is single-instance (which it really should be if you want to integrate with the messaging menu)
<sbte> larsu, it is
<larsu> sbte, why exactly do you need it?
<sbte> larsu, to unhide it
<larsu> sbte, do you use GApplication? (or GtkApplication)
<larsu> if it is single instance, you can wake up the main instance and unhide it
<sbte> larsu, no, we're stuck with gtk2 because of a bugged gtk3 version in precise
<larsu> sbte, precise doesn't have the new libmessaging-menu
<didrocks> hey kenvandine!
<larsu> sbte, you're using libunique then?
<kenvandine> hey didrocks
<sbte> larsu, no dbus
<didrocks> kenvandine: how are you?
<kenvandine> good
<kenvandine> and you?
<kenvandine> have a good vacation?
<didrocks> yeah, were great! thanks :)
<didrocks> small question on notify-osd
<kenvandine> you missed all the fun :)
<larsu> sbte, oh you're doing it manually. Well, just unhide your main instance when the application is started again. Where's the problem?
<didrocks> heh, I heard about that
<didrocks> I prepared a lot before leaving for the gsettings transition
<didrocks> that was the fun on itself TBH :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<sbte> larsu, we also support multi-instance emesene
<didrocks> does notify-osd has some merge-upstream like branches, or not?
<sbte> in which case the messaging menu would fail I guess
<sbte> it will start a new instance
<kenvandine> didrocks, no
<larsu> sbte, how should that work with the messaging menu? We don't support putting the same application into the menu multiple times.
<kenvandine> merge from trunk i think
<sbte> larsu, in precise you did
<kenvandine> it's the old way we did DX packages
<larsu> sbte, ... anymore
<kenvandine> we've hardly touched it in several cycles
<sbte> larsu, if you just let the application handle the signal then it can be supported
<sbte> otherwise we have to drop the messaging menu and use indicators only, but we don't want that
<didrocks> kenvandine: ah ok, so trunk has the packaging?
<larsu> sbte, you want emesene to appear multiple times in the messaging menu?
<larsu> sbte, how would that be useful?
<larsu> sbte, how would the user know which menu item starts which instance?
<sbte> larsu, well, if you're logged in to google talk and msn
<larsu> sbte, emesene needs two windows and two processes for that?
<sbte> larsu, by setting a different label?
<sbte> larsu, yes
<larsu> sbte, the label comes from the .desktop file
<sbte> it's a single session client
<sbte> on purpose
<jibel> tjaalton, mesa 9.0~git20120903.e1673d20-0ubuntu2 doesn't fix the issue
<larsu> sbte, what's the purpose?
<sbte> larsu, that we can support all features msn has
<sbte> we're the only client that actually still does it
<larsu> sbte, yeah and that's pretty cool. But you said you need two instances of emesene running to be logged into msn anf gtalk
<sbte> yes
<larsu> sbte, again, why?
<larsu> sbte, the messaging menu always pulls the label from the .desktop file, so that it is the same no matter if the application is running or not
<kenvandine> didrocks, no, trunk doesn't
<kenvandine> but the packaging branch is based on trunk
<kenvandine> so you can merge back from trunk i think
<sbte> larsu, well, it has always worked fine for me anyway in precise and earlier
<larsu> sbte, when you started your system without emesene running, did you have two entries of it in the messaging menu?
<sbte> anyhow, since it's not possible to do this I'll just mess a bit with dbus and see how far I can get
<sbte> larsu, no, because we don't set it in the messaging menu before starting emesene
<didrocks> ah ok, thanks kenvandine :)
<larsu> sbte, hm, it's much more useful to have it in there when the application is not running. And it would be consistent with all other apps
<larsu> sbte, you could always have different .desktop files for the gtalk and msn versions, that might solve your problem
<sbte> larsu, not if someone wants to login with two gtalk accounts for example
<sbte> anyhow
<sbte> I'll ask our packager to register emesene to show in the menu
<sbte> or should we create the config files at startup?
<larsu> sbte, it'll show up in the menu starting from the first call to messaging_menu_app_register, so after a user started it for the first time
<sbte> larsu, yes, but you were talking about showing it when starting the system right
<larsu> sbte, yes, from then on, it will always show up
<larsu> (until you call _unregister() )
<sbte> ah
<larsu> sbte, that's by design: we only want applications in there that a user actively uses
<larsu> sbte, in quantal the menu will not even be visisble by default
<sbte> larsu, good to know
<sbte> thanks
<larsu> sbte, the only thing you should do is add "X-MessagingMenu-UsesChatSection: true" to the .desktop file if you want to get signals from the global online status
<larsu> which I assume you do want for emesene
<sbte> larsu, it seemed to work just fine without it
<larsu> sbte, actually, you're right. But you should add it nevertheless because the chat section will only show up when at least one application is configured to use it
<sbte> larsu, ok
<sbte> larsu, thanks for the new API btw, it's a lot better than the old one
<larsu> sbte, glad to hear :)
<sbte> 300 lines of code to about 100
<sbte> :P
<larsu> sbte, let me know if you run into any troubles or bugs, it's all fairly new
<sbte> larsu, I will
<sbte> I now know where to find you ;P
<larsu> :)
<sbte> anyhow, I got to go, so cya
<larsu> ciao
<tjaalton> jibel: crap, thanks for testing
<tjaalton> didrocks: you can revert to the previous one now
<jibel> tjaalton, yw. let me know if you need other tests
<tjaalton> jibel: not before next week :/
<didrocks> tjaalton: sure, no issue in reintroducing this CVE?
<didrocks> I just dget the previous version without changing anything, right?
<tjaalton> didrocks: you can apply the cve fix if you like :)
<didrocks> tjaalton: ok, doing
<tjaalton> thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<jbicha> so who's in charge now that Seb's on holiday?
<jbicha> hmm, ok, would anyone like to sponsor lp:~ubuntu-desktop/indicator-printers/ubuntu ?
<didrocks> jbicha: it should be me
<didrocks> jbicha: I'm adding that to my list
<jbicha> didrocks: thanks :)
<didrocks> jbicha: hum
<jbicha> it was a trick question, I was trying to figure out who I could give extra work to...
<didrocks> jbicha: this will have side-effects
<didrocks> heh, I saw that :)
<didrocks> jbicha: so, when you have a A | B
<jbicha> didrocks: I think it matches what the other indicators do
<didrocks> the seed will look for A first
<didrocks> let me look at the other and if the seed operator changed
<didrocks> before checking B, it would pull A in the seed IIRC
<didrocks> (not apt, just the seed)
<jbicha> fighting with the seeds is a pain
<didrocks> and I know who wins :)
<jbicha> ubuntu-desktop can cheat some times by keeping some things in universe
<didrocks> ok, this should have changed
<didrocks> because indicator-messages indeed uses that
<mitya57> FWIW, indicator-applet Provides: indicator-renderer, so only the latter can be kept
<didrocks> mitya57: what if you install an indicator without having any renderer?
<didrocks> virtual package can't have a "prefered" one
<jbicha> I'm fine with indicator-applet in the gnome remix, and since indicator-applet is in universe, it should be fine, right?
<didrocks> jbicha: right, I think that's universe which is cheating with the seed TBH :)
<didrocks> jbicha: sponsoring
<jbicha> didrocks: could you also giveback clutter-1.0, I'm waiting on it to upload the next gnome-shell
<didrocks> jbicha: done
<didrocks> jbicha: can you look at indicator-printers?
<didrocks> ask larsu if needed :)
<didrocks> (it FTBFS in case yo udidn't notice)
<larsu> didrocks, FTBFS?
<didrocks> Fail To Build From Source
<jbicha> ooh, it worked a week ago :(
<didrocks> larsu: and a new acronym to your vocabulary! :)
<didrocks> larsu: hey, btw, how are things going?
<larsu> didrocks, oh, do you have the build log somewhere? The code hasn't been touched for a while
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> a prefer arch to see the failure? ;)
<jbicha> "dereferencing pointer to incomplete type" -- that sounds above my level
<didrocks> (j/k)
<didrocks> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/115063684/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.indicator-printers_0.1.6-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<larsu> didrocks, thing are going good, was a bit hectic during ff, as usual ;)  How was your vacation?
<didrocks> larsu: ^
<larsu> thakns
<didrocks> larsu: really nice, no 3G connexion, so relaxing :)
<didrocks> larsu: but in the rush as soon as I'm back, especially today!
<larsu> didrocks, yeah that's the only way to go. Leave all that internet behind ;)
<didrocks> completely :)
<didrocks> but Internet continued without me
<didrocks> I'm shocked :)
<larsu> haha
<mterry> jdstrand, so did you actually do a security review of python-urllib3 when auditing python-requests?
<larsu> didrocks, jbicha, I know the issue, it's because cups changed API. I'll fix it right now, should be easy
<jdstrand> mterry: I'm happy with it from a security pov now that I patched it for cert verification
<jbicha> larsu: :)
<didrocks> larsu: thanks \o/
<mterry> jdstrand, awesome, thanks!
<jdstrand> np
<didrocks> tjaalton: mesa revert + CVE fix uploaded FYI
<larsu> jbicha, just pushed a fix into trunk. it's a two-line patch, do you need a release for it or are you fine backporting it?
<jbicha> larsu: I don't know how to deal with the bzr merge thing unity & the indicators do, didrocks is expert at it though
<larsu> jbicha, oh, don't worry about it, I'll do a release
<didrocks> one sec
<didrocks> let me look at the package for this one :)
<jbicha> we'd have to bug didrocks to sponsor it anyway ;)
<didrocks> ok, it's a merge-upstream workflow
<didrocks> so I can handle it :)
<larsu> didrocks, ya, seb made it
<larsu> didrocks, cool, thanks.
<didrocks> larsu: thanks for the quick fix!
<larsu> didrocks, pleasure ;)
<didrocks> larsu: beautiful builds indeed ;)
<didrocks> uploaded
<zyga> hey, who is working ubiquity?
<zyga> I have just noticed a strange bug in beta1
<zyga> with the user picture step
<ogra_> there weere some fixes to that part recently
<ogra_> at least wrt camera handling
<ogra_> zyga, try #ubuntu-installer
<zyga> ogra_, thanks
 * ogra_ just noticed we're in -desktop 
<tjaalton> didrocks: great, thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<robru> didrocks, hi, sorry. you rang?
<didrocks> robru: yeah, I wanted to know how busy you were :)
<didrocks> good morning btw :)
<robru> didrocks, good morning ;-)
<robru> didrocks, well, I guess I'm not super-ultra-busy like everybody else is. what do you need?
<didrocks> robru: I would appreciate if you can review a SRU proposed by bcurtiswx: https://code.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/precise/telepathy-glib/0.18.2-0ubuntu1/+merge/117176
<didrocks> it's a telepathy-glib update
<didrocks> so checking that the update is the right one (0.18.1 -> 0.18.2) and that it's working on your precise box :)
<robru> didrocks, hmmmm, ok
<didrocks> thanks :)
<robru> didrocks, gimme a sec though
<didrocks> robru: take your time, I'm near EOW anyway and won't sponsor it today :)
<robru> didrocks, alright, in that case I'll get to it a bit later.
<robru> ;-)
<didrocks> sure :)
<tedg> mterry, Did you see my mail about the freerdp bug?  Thoughts?
<mterry> tedg, oh, I put it in my queue, but didn't get to it, hold on
<tedg> mterry, NP
<mterry> tedg, I don't see special handling for "." in that patch?
<mterry> tedg, you do handle " " for domain, but not hostname
<tedg> mterry, It should be "." for domain.
<mterry> tedg, unless I'm having eye problems, look like a space to me in the patch
<tedg> Seems also that upstream has a fix for password from the terminal.  Not sure if we want that as well.
<mterry> tedg, I looked at that patch
<mterry> tedg, it turns off echo
<tedg> Yup
<tedg> mterry, Hmm, okay.  Perhaps I uploaded the wrong version of the patch...
<mterry> tedg, which isn't a concern for piping, and it had this odd regression where it would always print "Password:" on the console even if we piped it in
<mterry> tedg, so I figured best to wait.  I commented to upstream about the Password: print thing
<tedg> Uhg, yes.  Wrong version, sorry.
<tedg> The if statement is wrong as well.
<tedg> If it makes you feel better, I sent the wrong version upstream as well :-)
<tedg> Bother.  Lesson in going to sleep and uploading in the morning.
<mterry> tedg, so the patch still doesn't have any special handling for hostname, but the bug mentions wanting to have it for both domain and hostname, right?
<tedg> mterry, No, we really only need it for domain.
<mterry> k
<tedg> mterry, If you don't have a hostname you're SOL
<mterry> heh
<tedg> mterry, The problem is that if you don't have a domain, it makes the hostname your domain.
<mterry> right, and then waits for hostname?
<tedg> Yup
<tedg> Actually, without the patch it doesn't.
<mterry> oh
<tedg> It gets disconnected, reuses the buffer and gets it kinda right.
<mterry> heh
<tedg> It's literally so wrong it's right.
<mterry> tedg, so why didn't just passing an empty string for the domain work before?
<tedg> Which is what made it hard to realize what was happening.
<tedg> Because scanf skips over whitespace.
<mterry> tedg, jerk move
<tedg> Really, it should probably use newlines and have a better parsing algorithm, but that seemed like a bit patch.
<tedg> And would change the behavior
<tedg> Oh, oh, we should use XML!
<tedg> :-)
<mterry> :)
<tedg> mterry, Do you know a good way to take screenshots of the greeter?
<tedg> Wanted to write up a blog post...
<mterry> tedg, shooot...  there is a way
<mterry> a console commadn
<mterry> that you can run in a vt
<mterry> but can't remember the command
<tedg> I can run it under Xephyr, but it makes the window too big.
<mterry> tedg, import?
<mterry> tedg, from imagemagick
<mterry> tedg, which, by the way, is a terrible misuse of the command import
<mterry> I mean, the word
 * tedg has not used that before
<mterry> tedg, looks like it will do the job, and I recall using it like that in the past
<mterry> tedg, anyway, the patch looks fine
<mterry> tedg, did you want me to apply it?
<tedg> mterry, Yes please.  I'll make one for libpam-freerdp as well so that it puts the right data in the socket.
<tedg> Funny usecase really.  I just want to use this on xrdp for Ubuntu, which requires there to be no domain :-)
<mterry> tedg, fill out your dep3 headers in your patch next time :)
<mterry> tedg, you still had boilerplate ones
<davidcalle> mterry, hey
<didrocks> have a nice week-end everyone!
<davidcalle> mterry, thanks for the upload. By any chance, could you drop the dont_require_unreleased_unity.patch?
<mterry> davidcalle, hello!
<mterry> davidcalle, oh, I didn't see the Merger code in unity yet
<mterry> davidcalle, or at least, I didn't see the MergeStrategy class in the unity source code
<davidcalle> mterry, I believe it has been here for quite a long time, there was an issue with the effects of the method actually happening in the Dash, but it's fixed.
<mterry> davidcalle, is the class called something different?  I just grepped the unity source for MergeStrategy and didn't see anything
<davidcalle> mterry, found it, it's in libunity http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libunity/trunk/view/head:/src/unity-lens-merge-strategy.vala
<mterry> ah
<mterry> forgot that was a separate source
<mterry> davidcalle, OK, sure can re-enable
<mterry> gotta take a quick break now though, will do later
<davidcalle> mterry, thanks, nothing urgent anyway :)
<xnox> do we use ibus?
<cyphermox> xnox normally no, unless you try to write in a language that requires it
<xnox> cyphermox: ok. do we define GTK_IM_MODULE?
<xnox> in the environment (live-cd) for example?
<cyphermox> I haven't tried on the live cd; but yeah I think it's set when ibus is enabled
<dupondje> new gnome-shell looks nice!
<dupondje> some good improvements :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-09-08
<dupondje> Screensaver seems to have issues in gnome-shell
<dupondje> it gives a Could not connect to gdm display manager (using lightdm)
<dupondje> and no login screen anymore after screensaver
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1047796
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1047796 in gnome-shell "User locking & switching broken on quantal" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> fyi
<jbicha> dupondje: yeah, that's a known issue bug 1042907 basically you'll have to use gdm if you want screen lock to actually lock
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1042907 in lightdm "LightDM doesn't handle Lock Screen or Switch Session for GNOME Shell 3.5" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042907
<dupondje> thx jbicha
<dupondje> quite annoying imo :) but ok
<dupondje> jbicha: seems like a quite big issue to solve (just read the gnome bug)
<jbicha> dupondje: you should have seen it before the patch, you could lock the screen but couldn't unlock it if you weren't running gdm :(
<dupondje> thats not very cool indeed :s
<dupondje> gnome-shell got some nice improvements since last update in quantal
<dupondje> to bad such features break then :s
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-09-09
<greg> Does anyone know if it's normal for Mac OSX Disk Utility to tell you "no mountable file systems" when you open the Ubuntu install iso?
<greg> Looks like it is. My burn is just fine.
<xnox> yes
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-09-02
<pitti> Good morning
<Mirv> pitti: morning. some reviews needed. ubuntu-system-settings starts depending on content hub (both in universe) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6053813/ , unity-greeter-session-broadcast stops building its libraries for now and dbus changes http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6053814/ (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/unity-greeter-session-broadcast/trunk.13.10/revision/22)
<pitti> hey Mirv
<pitti> looking
<Mirv> hey pitti
<pitti> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6053813/ -> was there a MIR filed?
<pitti> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6053814/ ack
<Mirv> pitti: I don't see one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings - that's seb128's package for a large part, I should ask him when he's around now that FF is behind us
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/content-hub/+bugs rather, but no bugs there
<Mirv> yes, neither for content-hub
<Mirv> maybe this week will be the week of MIRs
<Mirv> the setting stack can wait untils seb128 is here in a couple of hours
<Laney> morning all
<darkxst> pitti, Laney Hi
<Laney> hey darkxst
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you? had a good w.e?
<Laney> hi seb128, yeah it was good thanks, not much sleep but still nice ;-)
<Laney> have some bruises from paintballing too
<Laney> how was yours?
<seb128> oh, you did paintball, nice!
<Laney> yeah!
<seb128> mine was relaxing, no bruises :p
<Mirv> morning seb128
<Laney> I lent someone my jumper as he was going to be fired on more by everyone else and then the rules changed and I ended up being pummeled wearing just a t-shirt :P
<seb128> Mirv, hey
<seb128> Laney, utch
<Mirv> seb128: settings stack would need acking of the dependency add on content-hub. Martin was interested generally on the MIR plans of content-hub etc
<seb128> Mirv, +1, I approved that MR
<seb128> what "plan"?
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> seb128: well, I guess if everything on the touch images is planned to be MIRd
<Mirv> I know there is a lot queued already
<seb128> I've no clue when we want to MIR stuff
<seb128> does it matter?
<Mirv> he did mention earlier that it's unfortunate that phablet images contain software that isn't officially supported
<ogra_> seb128, we should MIR everything before release
<Mirv> so I think that's the main question, although much larger topic than just settings/hubs
<pitti> hey darkxst
<pitti> good morning Laney
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<Laney> ola pitti
<seb128> ogra_, pitti: hey
<seb128> ogra_, "release", being saucy release?
<ogra_> moin
<Laney> args
<ogra_> seb128, yeah ... we should at least try
 * pitti waves to ogra_, too
<Laney> my original gpg key expiry date has passed
<seb128> ogra_, good luck :p
<Laney> now every chroot is complaining
<ogra_> that should be a september target
<darkxst> pitti, any ideas about bug 1219588? I am getting mouse flat notifications every 10 mins ;(
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1219588 in upower (Ubuntu) "wireless mouse battery percentadge incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219588
<seb128> ogra_, the issue is that MIR team is not going to scale for those reviews, it's basically down to mterry and he's overbusy on greeter work and other stuff
<seb128> ogra_, not to mention security reviews
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, i know, thats why i said "try" :)
<pitti> darkxst: probably the same bug as bug 1103064
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1103064 in upower (Ubuntu) "power indicator shows Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse batteries with 0%" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103064
<ogra_> we sholdnt release official images without having all bits on the image supported imho
<seb128> pitti, Mirv: in any case, content-hub is the content picker for the phablet, it's being done by kenvandine and gusch, I doubt we can do without a content picker, that's the only way to e.g select files to add to email, messages, gallery, etc
<pitti> darkxst: as it happens I reviewed a proposed upstream branch for fixing Logitech wireless devices; I'll build a PPA package from this soon
<ogra_> but if we cant make it, we simply cant
<Mirv> in general news, all of cu2d green except for Apps and Unity that have known test related bugs reported and contacted upon
<pitti> seb128: sure; I'm fine with the diff, I was just pointing out that it needs a MIR
<seb128> pitti, it doesn't, system-settings is in universe
<pitti> eh?
<pitti> seb128: we build phone images from universe?
<pitti> seb128: but then, sure
<Laney> what's what ogra_ was just talking about
<ogra_> pitti, even fromn PPAs still
<seb128> pitti, of course, 90% of the new components didn't get through MIR yet
<Laney> s/what/that/
<pitti> ah
<Mirv> ogra_: we still haven't disabled all PPAs?
<pitti> Mirv: so, then ignore the MIR bit for now :)
<ogra_> pitti, PPA usage was a task planned to be fixed by august first ...
<ogra_> obviously ddint make it
<seb128> pitti, well "of course"... things are crazy, we keep landing new stuff, the goal so far is to drop the ppa use, we didn't think yet about getting stuff in main
<ogra_> Mirv, the demo-assets packages are still in the PPA ...
<ogra_> and the webapps-demo packages too
<pitti> seb128: as far as I read, we plan to upgrade 13.10 phone installs to some 14.04 daily snapshots after some time anyway, right? so doesn't matter that much I guess
<ogra_> and all core apps come from the core apps PPA
<Mirv> ogra_: and I guess phone-app being replaced really-soon-now
<darkxst> pitti, ok thanks
<ogra_> (they are supposed to be click packages soon though, that will solve itself)
<ogra_> Mirv, phone-app is gone since last week
<seb128> pitti, I don't know the specific, ogra_ just said that we should try to go through MIR with everything before saucy release, not sure how realistic that is
<ogra_> seb128, that we try ?
<ogra_> i hope thats very relaistic :)
<Mirv> ogra_: \o/
<seb128> ogra_, no, that we manage to get MIR team and security team to review all that
<seb128> ogra_, or we need more people to do reviews
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, i'm not that unrealistic to say we'll make it :)
<ogra_> buut the paperwork should at least be done for all packages by release
<seb128> right
<Laney> we should finish the archive reorg instead :-)
<ogra_> Laney, feel free, nobody holds you back :)
<Laney> hrhr
<pitti> Laney: well, however we reorg the archive, we still need some kind of Component Inclusion Report/Review for stuff that we support
<ogra_> ++
<Laney> there's something but it won't be as heavy as MIRs iirc
<pitti> how could it be any less heavy?
<Laney> Hmm, can't remember the details
<Laney> But I think there was some classes of things that weren't going to need a full review
<Laney> seb128: Help
<Laney> I don't understand what you mean by this: "* The design says "Switching to “4-digit passcode” should display a “Choose Passcode” alert with “New passcode” and two fields, “Cancel” and “Set” buttons. "
<Laney> The current version has only 1 entry (I guess it's a type/type again to make sure there is no typo)"
<Laney> OH
<Laney> I do now
<Laney> what does type/type mean though?
<seb128> sorry I meant "password confirmation dialog"
<seb128> e.g:
<seb128> type your passorwrd
<seb128> type your password again
<Laney> ah yes
<seb128> type/type again
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> I didn't parse the text correctly
<Laney> either mpt's spec or your comment
<Laney> :P
<seb128> yeah, it was not written nicely
<seb128> well, I'm unsure
<seb128> mpt's spec has a "2 entries..." somewhere
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> "two fields"
<seb128> it's worth checking with him
<Laney> doing in #-touch
<seb128> pitti, did the "need to import translation templates from daily build ppa" ever go anywhere?
<pitti> seb128: hm, no response from launchpad in bug 1201485
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1201485 in langpack-o-matic "Need to import translations for the unity daily builds" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201485
 * pitti pings Steve and Willian in #u-devel
<seb128> thanks
<mpt> Laney, seb128: I shall change that to a sheet with three fields ... Three successive dialogs is an interrogation.
<Laney> mpt: I thought it was two, but maybe the same applies
<mpt> Laney, yeah, true, the first dialog containing one field and the second containing two fields
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> mpt: Can you include what to do when the inputted value is wrong?
<seb128> mpt, the "about this phone: storage" on the google doc, in the things to update you should add "list extra categories" (e.g movies, audio, pictures, other files)
<mpt> Laney, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=diff&rev2=28&rev1=27
<mpt> seb128, why?
<mpt> oh, right, the erratum
<Laney> cheers
<mpt> done
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<seb128> mpt, do I read correctly from the notes that "GPS" should be dropped from the main screen?
<mlankhorst> seb128: does the kernel need any special support to run desktop sessions in saucy? my nexus7 doesn't work correctly
<seb128> mlankhorst, try asking ogra_, I think he said we would need a special kernel for the n7
<seb128> we don't support desktop on it, just touch
<mlankhorst> yeah I know, but still..
<mlankhorst> seb128: can I force a fallback to the old desktop session?
<mpt> seb128, yes
<ogra_> mlankhorst, iirc the tegra has an issue if you want to run X without having fbcon in the kernel
<ogra_> touch doesnt use fbacon
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> fbcon
<mlankhorst> ogra_: well the xserver initializes, but nothing gets started
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> touch also hands over device handling to the container
<ogra_> s/handling/initialization/
<ogra_> once we have Mir, XMir should work though
<ogra_> mlankhorst, i think your best move would be to install raring desktop and dist-upgrade
<ogra_> touch is surely not suited well for testing X
<mlankhorst> ogra_: yeah it's the path I took, but I was hitting a bug with xorg init
<mlankhorst> and from some digging looks like saucy changed to using systemd init
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> surely not :)
<ogra_> but you most likely hit a bug with plymouth
<ogra_> make sure to disable all the upstart jobs for it ... or force that console-setup runs from the initrd
<ogra_> either will make it boot
<mlankhorst> ogra_: only error I'm getting in .xsession-errors is init: Unable to register as subreaper: Invalid argument
<ogra_> oh, thats a kernel issue then
<mlankhorst> thought so
<ogra_> bug 1218415
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218415 in linux-maguro (Ubuntu) "upstart needs subreaper prctl support for touch kernels < v3.4" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218415
<mlankhorst> oops, still on the old nexus7 kernel, which I guess was the desktop kernel
<ogra_> as i said, the new -grouper kernel wont have fbcon
<mlankhorst> yeah, it's sad that they can't have the nexus7 as supported for desktop
<lool> Hey, gvfs-backends is broken after the libimobiledevice rebuild; it needs porting to the new libimobiledevice API; this was done upstream in gvfs 1.17.3; upstream even has a 1.17.90
<lool> I only saw bug fixes / cleanups, no new features in these
<lool> is someone working on this update?  would be good to get for beta1
<seb128> lool, hey, thanks for working on that ... not sure about the update, pitti is the one who usually does the gvfs update
<seb128> pitti, ^ did you start on those?
<lool> I saw there are some commits of his upstream  :-)
<pitti> je peux le faire
<seb128> pitti, ça serait bien, merci!
<lool> pitti: ce serait super pour https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2013-September/002528.html
<lool> pitti: merci  :-)
<lool> pitti: grep-ing the build log, there seemed to be other potential bugs of the type "incompatible pointer type" in the log; outside of libimobiledevice, these are probably not new, but if you are tempted to have a look...  :-)
<lool> pitti: I suspect https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1214204 is fixed with new version
<ubot2`> lool: Error: launchpad bug 1214204 not found
<lool> ubot2`: it's because it's private
<ubot2`> lool: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lool> ubot2`: not pretending you are
<ubot2`> lool: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lool> see
<pitti> someone please teach ubot2` some eliza!
<pitti> ubot2`: how do you feel today?
<ubot2`> pitti: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pitti> booring
<seb128> sil2100, don't add the pot to the upstream lens, that was just needed once to "bootstrap" launchpad (it needs a pot to import)
<sil2100> seb128: ah, ok, then I'll just add the changelog entry, ok?
<seb128> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> Mirv, seb128: I think both AP machines are down ;/ Looking on what's up
<sil2100> jibel: ping
<sil2100> jibel: could you take a look on what's wrong with jenkins and the AP machines?
<sil2100> jibel: it looks as if they're not visible on jenkins
<sil2100> jibel: rebooting the machines didn't help
<jibel> sil2100, looking
<sil2100> jibel: thanks!
<sil2100> jibel: I don't see the jenkins slaves being ran on the test machines?
<jibel> sil2100, right because "Error: Invalid or corrupt jarfile /var/run/jenkins/slave.jar"
<jibel> sil2100, it should be good now
<sil2100> jibel: \o/ thanks!
<jibel> yw
<sil2100> seb128: I already pushed the modified version, can you +1 that branch so we can merge it?
<seb128> sil2100, done
<sil2100> THanks!
<sil2100> jibel: btw. do you know a thing or two about the mediumtest jobs, or is that more of a Francis-thing? ;)
<jibel> sil2100, I know nothing about these jobs :)
<pitti> lool, seb128: uploading gvfs 1.17.90 (will be blocked by freeze, though)
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> Laney, around?
<Laney> seb128: yes
<seb128> Laney, you looked a bit to the AS custom property stuff last week
<seb128> gdbus call --system --dest org.freedesktop.Accounts --object-path /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 --method org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set com.canonical.unity.AccountsService launcher-items "<[{'defaults' : <true>}]>""
<seb128> Laney, I want to transform that to qt code
<seb128> Laney, do you know how to format the "<[{'defaults' : <true>}]>"
<seb128> should that be a QVariant?
<seb128>     userInterface.call("Set",
<seb128>                        "com.canonical.unity.AccountsService",
<seb128>                        "launcher-items",
<seb128>                        "<[{'defaults' : <true>}]>");
<seb128> e.g I guess the last argument there is in buggy format
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> Almost certainly not that
<seb128> right
<Laney> sec
<seb128> well, I copied the gdbus line and started replacing bits
<seb128> I'm just not sure what to do with the "defaults: true"
<seb128> Laney, looking to https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/launcher-items/+merge/181061 is helping I think
<seb128> QList<QVariantMap> items;
<seb128> QVariant::fromValue(items))
<Laney> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.1/qtdbus/qdbustypesystem.html
<seb128> items << QVariantMap().insert("defaults", true)
<seb128> Laney, ^ does that seems about right do you?
<Laney> seb128: sec, otp
<seb128> Laney, no hurry, I did that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6055372/
<seb128> seems to build fine, I can't really test it though, since the unity side didn't land yet
<Laney> seb128: well, I think it'd be at runtime that you see any problems
<Laney> you could try adding a property with a matching type to security-privacy and see if that works
<seb128> Laney, ok, I can test on my desktop in fact
<seb128> Laney, the unity8 work from mterry landed
<seb128> Laney, thanks ;-)
<Laney> I don't understand what type that is though
<Laney> is a{sv} or something else?
<seb128> Laney, + <property name="launcher-items" type="aa{sv}" access="readwrite">
<Laney> ah
<Laney> hence the extra QList, I did wonder
<Laney> yeah if you install the files from unity8 you should be able to test that
<seb128> I've it in d-feet
<seb128> so on the right way
<lool> pitti: should we request a hint to pass it though?
<lool> pitti: Seems there are some crashes for ios users that might be worth fixing for beta1?
<seb128> lool, you can try asking on -release about it
<lool> seb128: I thought pitti might have a reason not to ask for it
<lool> I've asked for libgpod to be hinted earlier today
<lool> seb128: if you think gvfs is low risk, I can ask for it
<lool> I've looked at the git log, and it seemed fine
<seb128> Laney, ^
<seb128> opinion?
<Laney> no opinion
<Laney> can you get someone else to look at it?
<Laney> Trying to unconfuse myself about s-s atm
<lool> I can try to confirm whether I get the same bug as the reporter and whether it's fixed, at least we know it's good enough on this backend which is one of the only ones updated
<lool> trying that now
<seb128> sil2100, when is the next tick?
<lool> seb128, Laney, pitti: After testing, I can confirm that I got some error popups on login with an ipad plugged (bus timeout blahblah) and when clicking on the automatically added mount points in nautilus; when upgrading to pitti's packages, I got nice dialogs on login offering to import pictures, and nautilus allowed to browse the device
<Laney> lool: Maybe you could ask Colin (or Stéphane if he's still around) in #ubuntu-release to consider it
<Laney> lool: Otherwise I'll look in a bit when I get done with this branch
<Laney> thanks for your testing/work
<pitti> lool: no particular reason not to ask for it, just that it might unduly set back the image testing
<Laney> We're not on full on image testing yet
<pitti> lool: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-gvfs/121/ is happy anyway
<pitti> and I tested it locally, of course
<pitti> we have fairly good test coverage these days (just not the ipod stuff, but lool just tested that manually)
<lool> pitti: please say so on -release  :-)
<lool> that you've tested it and that we've good coverage
<lool> pitti: on #ubuntu-release that is
<sil2100> seb128: 20:00
<sil2100> seb128: we missed the tick due to machine problems
<sil2100> seb128: I wasn't sure if it made sense to re-run everything or maybe wait for the next tick probably
<pitti> lool: done
<lool> thanks
<seb128> sil2100, ok, do you think you could retry the sdk stack while you are still around?
<seb128> sil2100, I would like to see it published today, the new optionselector landed and I need it
<Laney> \o/!
<sil2100> seb128: hm, ok
<sil2100> seb128: running!
<seb128> sil2100, thanks ;-)
<sil2100> jibel: are you around? :)
<seb128> sil2100, please tell me that the machines are not screwed again ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: eeeeh ;)
<sil2100> seb128: they *look* hanged up, wanted jibel to check what's up
<seb128> :-(
<sil2100> ;/
<sil2100> seb128: ok, screw that, we don't have too much time so I'll restart the machines and re-run SDK
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<jibel> sil2100, I'm around, I'll have a look
<sil2100> jibel: thanks! ;) Restarted them already though... the jobs were standing and doing nothing, the containers were accessible and seemed ok
<jibel> sil2100, okay
<jibel> sil2100, when you say "them" should I understand that not only intel was stuck?
<sil2100> jibel: yes, the strange thing was that both intel and nvidia were stuck, so maybe the SDK stack has something broken?
<jibel> sil2100, it could be, because previous freezes we had only affect intel
<seb128> sil2100, jibel: I doubt it's a sdk bug, the log looked like dbus timeouts (again)
<sil2100> seb128: *sighs*
<sil2100> seb128: today is an unlucky day, I would gladly publish unity, but I'm not sure if the tests were indeed sane
<sil2100> seb128: since only one machine finished
<seb128> sil2100, let's be safe and publish tomorrow rather
<seb128> sil2100, most things are blocked by the freeze anyway
<sil2100> Indeed
<sil2100> seb128: ok, we're officially screwed
<sil2100> seb128: the AP machines are gone AGAIN
<sil2100> jibel: ^
<sil2100> jibel: help us, today everything is more unreliable than before it seems!
<Laney> ze sky, eet eez falleeng
<sil2100> Laney: I hope not!
<seb128> sil2100, :-(
<sil2100> seb128, jibel: aborting those builds, since it's impossible for it to finish now, so at least the next tick will run ;/
<seb128> sil2100, ok
 * seb128 shakes fist at the qa lab
<sil2100> What the heck is happening
<sil2100> seb128: I *probably* restarted the testing slaves
<sil2100> So I hope the 20:00 tick will kick in and finish
<jibel> seb128, sil2100 I'll monitor 1800UTC tick after dinner
<sil2100> jibel: thanks :) Strange thing since the slaves don't seem to start up after a soft-reboot
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-09-03
<pitti> Good morning
<Mirv> pitti: morning. exclusion of .la files from dh_install in indicator-datetime http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6057779/ (while seemingly keeping .a)
<pitti> Mirv: that's adding .a files, not keeping them
<pitti> Mirv: and as indicator-datetime doesn't have a -dev package or anything like that, it should be verified that it doesn't build *.a files
<pitti> (probably it doesn't and the previous removal was just a copy&paste leftover)
<pitti> Mirv: is the result of that in some PPA?
<Mirv> pitti: yes, depending on perspective. it was not keeping both, now it's keeping .a, but... it seems the packages don't really have any .a files so it was apparently not needed
<pitti> or a test build?
<Mirv> pitti: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+sourcepub/3459916/+listing-archive-extra
<Mirv> pitti: these have always been successfully built and autopilot tested
<Mirv> if they've gotten into phase that packaging changes need acking
<pitti> Mirv: checked that the debs don't have .a, so +1 from me
<Mirv> pitti: thanks
<jibel> Good morning
<sil2100> Morning!
<Mirv> morning sil2100
<jibel> sil2100, Good morning
<sil2100> jibel: how was the yesterday run of the stacks? The 18 UTC tick?
<jibel> sil2100, daily-release tests are not going well. I investigated SDK tests yesterday evening and AP just wait forever in the middle of the run after a crash during a test. But I haven't found why it is not proceeding with the rest of the testsuite.
<sil2100> jibel: ok, so that's reproducible then - so it's like the one time I noticed it
<sil2100> jibel: you think it can be directly releated to how the tests are written, or maybe something gets stuck (like dbus) on the test machines?
<Mirv> jibel: I filed a bug about the SDK failing tests today, ie. the apps tests, I believe they're related to yesterday's commits but maybe you're talking about something else?
<Mirv> or precisely that?
<sil2100> Mirv: ^ as you see, yesterday it was a terrible day for testing things...
<Mirv> sil2100: well it's been terrible for some time with the unity tests taking eternally (well, 7200 seconds to be exact) because they hung
<sil2100> Mirv: not sure if we're talking about the same thing, but yesterday both AP machines were hanging up on the SDK tests, after a failed test they were standing and doing nothing
<sil2100> If the same happens for other stacks, I would guess it's the machine's fault
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah right so it's different, there's another problem today but it's upstream problem
<Mirv> some stacks are going just fine now
<Mirv> I released indicators in the morning as well
<jibel> there is a file conflict in webapps, but that's a different problem
<jibel> /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/unity-webapps-amazon_2.4.16daily13.06.20-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<jibel> /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log:  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/unity-webapps/userscripts/unity-webapps-amazon/manifest.json', which is also in package unity-webapps-common 2.4.16+13.10.20130829.2-0ubuntu2
<jibel> sil2100, Mirv SDK is blocked again, same test than yesterday evening
<jibel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6057961/
<Mirv> jibel: right, so it's really hanging there. can I stop those jobs so that other stacks can continue?
<jibel> pitti, access to ftpmaster is open again, I re-ran update-manager, it picked the right version and it's back to green
<pitti> jibel: splendid, that was fast
<jibel> Mirv, I'm stopping them, I'd like to archive the run
<Mirv> jibel: thanks
<sil2100> Damn...
<jibel> Mirv, done, unity8 is running now
<sil2100> Mirv, jibel: is this happening only for SDK? You think it might be caused by some invalid AP test?
<Mirv> sil2100: well it happens in webbrowser app test so it should happen elsewhere.. unless of course the recent UI Toolkit change is what makes it act like so
<sil2100> Mirv: I think I saw the Apps stack yesterday go through correctly, only with a normal test failure, so maybe indeed something in SDK? Could you file a bug?
<jibel> sil2100, only for SDK apparently, but the same test on the apps stack fails with "error: [Errno 98] Address already in use"  so we cannot say
<Mirv> sil2100: I should probably ask if you've checked the stack status page before going to jenkins? ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: but we all fail updating the stack status anyway, we should fix that at some point so it's actually up-to-date during each tick
<Mirv> I try to but what I for example don't do every time is try to validate the previous claims in there
<sil2100> Mirv: I didn't go to jenkins yet, as I don't want to 'interfere' with your tick ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: I was just asking about the overall status considering yesterdays apocalypse and overall maddness
<sil2100> With people screaming running around
<sil2100> ...wait, that was actually just me
<Mirv> sil2100: haha :)
<Mirv> sil2100: it's "ok" now with these isolated problems, while other stacks are running and publishing... for now
<sil2100> Mirv: the problem was that seb wanted the new SDK stack released badly ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: while we were unable to do that yesterday evening, and even now as well - but maybe it's a good thing, since if there's something broken then bleh
<sil2100> Mirv: I also hope unity can be released finally - yesterday we had one tick where unity passed the check job, but on one machine only
<sil2100> I also didn't know if the test run wasn't somehow affected, so I didn't publish - but there are some changes pilled up that would be nice to release
<Laney> morning!
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<pitti> does anyone have a bluetooth keyboard and/or mouse here?
<Laney> hey pitti
<seb128> good morning desktopers?
<seb128> !
<jibel> Good morning seb128
<seb128> hey jibel Laney, how are you?
<jibel> seb128, quite fine and you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<Laney> pretty good
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va bien ?
<pitti> seb128: oui, et toi ?
<seb128> pitti, très bien merci
<Mirv> pitti: I've one BT mouse although I use a logitech usb receiver mouse instead
<Mirv> if I click Bluetooth 'on' in saucy g-c-c, it just switches back to off for me, though
<pitti> Mirv: ah, thanks; the Logitech ones have their own proprietary protocol, so that doesn't help in that case
<mlankhorst> does unity receive updates in the lts point releases?
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: hey, what's the status of the sdk stack?
<Mirv> seb128: tests failing when running apps, bug filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1220056 (and given to SDK team directly)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1220056 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Multiple failing apps autopilot tests with the new ubuntu-ui-toolkit build" [Critical,New]
<Mirv> seb128: probably related to the optionselector changes yesterday
<seb128> Mirv, do you know what change is causing that and is somebody working on that?
<jibel> sil2100, unity tests are stuck in a loop http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1508/label=autopilot-intel/console
<Mirv> mlankhorst: not specifically for point releases, but generally yes 12.04 had one in the spring
<sil2100> jibel: unity as well?!
<sil2100> Mirv: ^
<jibel> sil2100, yet another issue
<Mirv> jibel: sil2100: yes that I think I even e-mailed about as well, bug filed
<mlankhorst> Mirv: yeah it's going to need one for saucy
<Mirv> that has been since Friday
<Mirv> bug #1219636
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1219636 in Unity "unity autopilot tests fails to move mouse, leading to infinite test run" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219636
<mlankhorst> Mirv: it needs a backport of pointer barriers, with runtime switching between old api and new saucy api
<sil2100> Mirv, jibel: let's stop this run maybe
<Mirv> sil2100: I've stopped it for now in the earlier runs
<Mirv> so go ahead
<Mirv> it does abort after two hours automatically, but it's too long
<Mirv> sil2100: that bug is as a blocker on the stack status for unity
<jibel> sil2100, I stopped it
<sil2100> Mirv: hm, yesterday it didn't happen actually, at least at the afternoon ticks
<sil2100> jibel: thanks
<seb128> Mirv, do you know what change is causing that and is somebody working on that?
<jibel> Mirv, there is no video because recordmydesktop encodes the video when the test finishes, not on the fly
<jibel> (was reading your comment on the report)
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: who did you guys ping about the sdk stack issues?
 * seb128 trying to get a reply, we need that stack to land
<Mirv> sil2100: the commits were yesterday evening
<Mirv> seb128: bzoltan directly, he said to be looking
<seb128> Mirv, thanks
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. still busy :)
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks, really busy as well
<seb128> rrreeeeaallly busy ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> sil2100, hey, there?
<sil2100> seb128: hi, yes
<seb128> sil2100, can you help pinging SDK people?
<seb128> I'm not having luck getting replies for Mirv
<seb128> from
<sil2100> seb128: will do! But it seems Zoltan is informed
<seb128> sil2100, Zoltan asked if you guys pinged the gallery app people about the gallery tests
<seb128> sil2100, right and he said the owner of the apps that have failed tests should be pinged
<sil2100> seb128: yes ;) It's all taking place on ubuntu-touch, but heh... it seems we have some more AP issues
<sil2100> seb128: and we might need someone from QA on this case as well, as the mediumtests are failing on jenkins while being fine locally (and on the machine)
<seb128> QA being jibel?
<Mirv> seb128: it seemed like the apps weren't failing tests with the previous version of ui-toolkit, so it did not immediately seem like needed to ping the apps people
<seb128> or one of the US guys?
<jibel> sil2100, apps stack is affected by a similar issue than SDK but on a different test
<seb128> Mirv, zoltan suggests that the default person to ping about app tests failing at app people ;-)
<jibel> sil2100, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058195/
<sil2100> jibel: that hang you mean?
<jibel> sil2100, yes
<Mirv> seb128: yes, that makes sense in general
<sil2100> seb128: it's a webbrowser issue, so let me ping oSoMoN maybe as well, but this is getting a bit confusing
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: ok, whatever seems right but please get the sdk stack to land today
<sil2100> seb128: roger!
<seb128> sil2100, thanks ;-)
<Mirv> my biggest confusion is that sdk ran the apps tests successfully early yesterday
<Mirv> seb128: sure, one way or another...
<jibel> Mirv, could you point to a run that succeeded yesterday?
<Mirv> jibel: aha.. green light, but skipped. what on earth has been going on with those tests.
<Mirv> the config has been unchanged itself, now it started running those tests and failing
<sil2100> I'm... I'm a bit confused right now in overall
<Mirv> the pieces start to drop in places I think now
<Mirv> just too many pieces and uncontrolled API changes
<Mirv> sil2100: what's up with those medium tests, then, any idea?
<sil2100> Mirv: I have no idea ;/ Last time it was a dep-problem, but now it's a mystery for me, I'm also unable to get much info from the logs there sadly as it's another, different architecture
<Mirv> ok, SDK team seems to be about to revert the change instead, for now... unless they change their mind and all apps get updated instead. let's see.
<sil2100> Ok
<Mirv> that would be the fastest way anyway, revert
<jibel> sil2100, Mirv I'll abort apps tests. No need to wait for the timeout as next tick is in 35 minutes
<sil2100> Mirv: wait, to make things clear... will it also fix gallery-app? So that the mediumtests issue won't have to be fixed?
<sil2100> jibel: ACK...
<Mirv> jibel: ok
<sil2100> Damn, so much broken, broken everywhere
<sil2100> I see broken stacks
<Mirv> sil2100: I don't know, I think gallery-app still needs something since it wasn't broken yesterday but on Friday
<sil2100> Right
<Mirv> sil2100: we'd have Unity 'green' (yellow) again but it's still with only one autopilot machine. I don't know if we could trust nvidia machine enough?
<Mirv> we've been running with only a single machine before, though, but it's unfortunate intel doesn't succeed there
<Mirv> the problem is I've no idea how long it'll take for the intel specific problem to get fixed
<sil2100> Mirv: I had exactly the same problem yesterday, only nvidia was green IIRC
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, it's because the intel one gets aborted after 2 hours, as discussed earlier
<sil2100> Mirv: let's do it like this, let's see if indeed all tests were run, check more or less the failures and publish if it's not terrible
<sil2100> I just worry about the hang-up issue
<Mirv> sil2100: shall we ignore the fact that webapps is also failing and technically unity depends on it..
<sil2100> That we almost always ignore ;p
<Mirv> the nvidia is here http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1508/label=qa-nvidia-gtx660/
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1219636 <- I just hope this is not a real regression, but actually there's not much going on on unity!
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1219636 in Unity "unity autopilot tests fails to move mouse, leading to infinite test run" [Critical,New]
<Mirv> sil2100: it does not look worse than on last week when a successful release was made and intel was still running http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1397/label=qa-nvidia-gtx660/#showFailuresLink
<sil2100> Indeed
<jibel> sil2100, on this case it is possible that the test tries to access a launcher that is not visible and enters the infinite loop tryig to reach it
<Mirv> then we'd need three acks http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity_7.1.0+13.10.20130903.1-0ubuntu1.diff + http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scope-mediascanner_0.1+13.10.20130903.1-0ubuntu1.diff (just typo fix) + http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/He
 * sil2100 smiles to seb128 
<Mirv> seb128: ^
<sil2100> jibel: that would make sense, and I guess it wouldn't mean it's broken for everyday users
<jibel> sil2100, correct, if this theory is right, we'll just have to check what the unwanted additional launchers are.
<seb128> Mirv, third link got cut by irc line limit
<sil2100> seb128: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity_7.1.0+13.10.20130903.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> seb128: that's the last one ;)
<Mirv> seb128: nope the last one was http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-lens-applications_7.1.0+13.10.20130903.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> Wait, no, scratch that
<seb128> right, unity was the first
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: +1
<sil2100> Mirv: how dare you paste links in different order than it was on jenkins!
 * Mirv published
<sil2100> \o/
<Mirv> sil2100: :)
<sil2100> Finally!
<Mirv> SDK probably will get the revert, my main worry is that gallery-app
<seb128> what with the gallery-app?
<sil2100> Mirv: I think we need someone from the QA team that knows his way around those parts, Francis would be the closest bet
<sil2100> But he starts in around 3 hours
<Mirv> seb128: this since Friday, and it'd still block SDK https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1218953
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218953 in gallery-app "Failing autopilot test: gallery_app.tests.test_photos_view.TestPhotosView.test_select_button_cancel(with mouse)" [Critical,New]
<sil2100> Mirv: we can, of course, merge the fix in manually, but I guess it would be best to fix the issue completely
<darkxst> hi seb128
<seb128> darkxst, hey
<seb128> Mirv, that's not in the sdk failing tests today: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1506/label=autopilot-intel/testReport/ ?
<seb128> Mirv, oh, I guess it's the app stack?
<darkxst> seb128, can you merge 1219188 so it lands after beta freeze finishes?
<seb128> darkxst, I can try to have a look, but I've an endless todolist and those diffs don't seem trivial to review ... you maybe have a better chance trying to grab the day patch pilot
<darkxst> seb128, ubuntu doesnt use that panel though ;)
<seb128> darkxst, that doesn't mean we should upload stuff without review
<darkxst> nah didnt mean that, just you dont have to worry about regresssions ;)
<darkxst> I will ping patch pilot
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> darkxst, https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=6k1e5rq45m1bdqq0n1ge3oqaok@group.calendar.google.com
<Mirv> seb128: apps tests are (for a good reason) ran before sdk is allowed to pass
<seb128> Mirv, SHRUG
<seb128> Mirv, gallery has like 130 tests failing?
<Mirv> seb128: no, those are for the whole stack and more related to this latest SDK change that is now being reverted
<seb128> ok
<Mirv> seb128: after the revert we should hopefully be again at this one failing test http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1470/
<seb128> let's see what's the status once that revert is in
<Mirv> and then gallery-app would hopefully get in
<Mirv> the fix for that one test
<sil2100> Mirv: we should be safe with the SDK stack and the gallery-app test
<sil2100> Mirv: as we're not running the failing gallery-app test for the SDK stack, so even if the branch doesn't get merged, it's still ok for SDK to release
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: the ui toolkit revert is in, how do we kick retries?
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: wait
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: they screwed the revert, see -touch
<sil2100> huh
<Sweetshark> seb128: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68210 and https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=67602 hit us by not debian as we are using mergedlibs and they are not.
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 68210 in Writer "Cannot import or read imported tiff images" [Major,New]
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 67602 in filters and storage "Unable to open .eps files: "Graphics filter not found"" [Critical,New]
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, ok ... can I help there?
<Sweetshark> there is likely more trouble hidden there. A quickfix would be to disable mergedlibs as it is obviously currently broken. The downside of that is it would a/ increase package size b/ slowdown startup (esp. on ARM).
<Mirv> hmm
<seb128> Sweetshark, what is "mergedlibs"?
<Sweetshark> seb128: so hmm, I guess we should still do that -- the alternative is to fix that upstream, but I find it hard to judge how much effort it is to fix that properly upstream and if we get that in in time.
<seb128> Sweetshark, and why did we enable it and not debian (and when)?
<Sweetshark> seb128: mergedlibs puts all the libraries that are used on startup in one big lib instead of a bazillion small ones. Its just one ./configure switch. The advantage is -- as said above: quicker startup because of less dynamic linking work and LTO and a smaller total pkg (also presumably because of LTO).
<Sweetshark> OTOH most devs never use mergedlibs as linking half of LO in one lib is severely prolonging your edit-compile-link-test cycles.
<Sweetshark> seb128: We had mergedlibs in 4.0 and 3.6 and it worked fine there, but as it looks now I would rather disable that.
<Sweetshark> seb128: fwiw SUSE and gentoo also ship with mergedlibs, while redhat and debian do not.
<seb128> Sweetshark, did we measure the impact it has on performances when we did it?
<seb128> Sweetshark, I guess Suse cares about having it working then?
<Sweetshark> seb128: they might just disable it too ...
<Sweetshark> seb128: (temporarily, which doesnt help us because we have a hard deadline)
<Sweetshark> seb128: when I enabled it I timed it on armhf, but only with the complete distro update: That was LibreOffice 3.5 on precise vs. LibreOffice 3.6 on quantal. IIRC it roughly halfed the first startup from 6sec to 3sec, but that might not have been mergedlibs alone, but pther precise->quantal improvements in addition ...
<Sweetshark> seb128: correction -- the change was between LO3.6 on quantal and LO4.0 on raring -- so raring was the first release with mergedlibs
<seb128> Sweetshark, seems like an optimization worth having... would it be hard to fix the mergedlibs?
<Sweetshark> seb128: so fixing the issues I see right now might be fixable in reasonable time (although its painful to debug and work with such a huge lib) -- just finding out what went wrong was hopefully already half the work. My concern is rather other cornercases that are broken and e.g. not yet reported ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, are they broken in raring as well?
<Sweetshark> seb128: I guess not. I should have decent visibility of "is broken on Ubuntu, but not on Debian" bugs for Raring -- it has been out long enough.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> Sweetshark, well, your call, if you think the non mergedlibs codepath is better tested upstream and the way forward let's go for that
<seb128> Sweetshark, it could be useful to do an email to ubuntu-desktop or devel list summarizing the situation
<Sweetshark> seb128: 'your call', thats mean. Lemme try fixing this in this week, and if it doesnt work out go back to nonmerged as a fallback (that would be changing one character in the rules file after all). In this week I can also watch closely for other suspicous symptoms to crop up.
<Sweetshark> does that works out with the release schedule? me checks ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<Sweetshark> it would mean we have the bug still in beta1 -- but thats what betas are for, right? at least we see if there are other horrorstories from this.
<Laney> there is no ubuntu desktop beta 1 :-)
<Sweetshark> Laney: you can change the names, but I guess people will stick to the customs for a long time ;)
<sil2100> Mirv, jibel: I'll cancel the SDK tests, they're hung again
<sil2100> jibel: how can I safely abort this? Can I simply kill the jenkins job?
<sil2100> jibel: will that do the trick?
<Mirv> sil2100: I just canceled them too
<Mirv> sil2100: sorry, I was just about to say "canceled the hung autopilot jobs for you", but then you were here :)
<sil2100> Mirv: let's rebuild SDK, since the revert landed
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: the red 'x' at http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/label=autopilot-intel/ + http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/label=qa-nvidia-gtx660/
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, fire it up
<sil2100> Mirv: I wanted to make sure that doesn't break anything, since yesterday I was doing aborts and the AP machines were dying
<sil2100> Not sure if related, so I asked
<Mirv> sil2100: ok. that's the way I've done those without AP machines dying.
<jibel> sil2100, you can safely cancel the job but sometimes it doesn't completely stop the container and next jost will fail becuase the container is already up.
<Mirv> jibel: yep, that's what I've noticed
<jibel> That's because jenkins sends a SIGTERM to the process tree as user jenkins but process is running as root
<jibel> I wrote a script to kill any process created from the jenkins script. I should probably deploy it there
<sil2100> seb128: I guess the settings stack changes are covered by the touch FFe, right?
<sil2100> So I can safely publish that probably?
<seb128> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> jibel: eh, apps are stuck now...
<sil2100> jibel, Mirv: I aborted the apps check, it hung on webbrowser again
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> sil2100, when did those hangs start?
<jibel> sil2100, same pb than previous run
<Mirv> sil2100: :(
<sil2100> seb128: they didn't happen last week ;/ All started like yesterday
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: hum, sdk still red... is that the same issue?
<sil2100> jibel: indeed ;/
<seb128> jibel, what's the issue? do we have a clue what is to blame?
<sil2100> seb128: eh, it's red because the containers are busy
<sil2100> jibel: ^
<seb128> busy?
<seb128> shouldn't that make them wait?
<sil2100> jibel: SDK check can't run because of the containers - the thing you said earlier
<sil2100> seb128: it's a problem that sometimes happens when we abort the AP test machines, the containers don't stop completely and are unavailable
<sil2100> jibel has some fix for that but it wasn't deployed yet
<seb128> hum, k
<sil2100> jibel: ^
<seb128> this week is quite a fail one so far
<sil2100> seb128: it seems all has really REALLY bad luck now
<jibel> seb128, it started somewhere between Sep 2, 2013 1:01:30 PM and Sep 2, 2013 10:14:51 PM
<seb128> jibel, do you think it's likely a distro change? we are in beta1 freeze, we didn't get that many stuff landing...
<sil2100> jibel: can you unblock the containers? What should I do in such a case when you're not around? Should I simply stop the containers or something more?
<jibel> seb128, yeah, I've no idea what is causing this hang yet. There is no evidence on the test machine, autopilot is running, and found nothing special in the logs
<seb128> jibel, :-(
<jibel> seb128, strace shows that AP is looping on a select, which actually means nothing
<sil2100> jibel: maybe we should have the autopilot development guys check it out?
<jibel> sil2100, yup
<jibel> sil2100, the containers are unblocked, you can also run: sudo lxc-stop -n $(lxc-ls|tail -1)  directly on the machines, that will stop the run and create all the artifacts
<sil2100> jibel: thanks! Ok, so just stopping is enough, yay
<sil2100> Re running SDK
<Sweetshark> seb128: you got mail
<jibel> seb128, sil2100 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058785/ this is the list of packages that differ between the last successful run of apps and the first run that completely failed
<seb128> Sweetshark, k
<seb128> jibel, so could be an ui toolkit issue...
<Mirv> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-atest-toolbar-opened/+merge/183195 got approve from jenkins!
<Mirv> top-approving it so it can land
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: sdk still red :/
<Mirv> seb128: it's actually success, but with a warning about removed tests
<seb128> Mirv, yeah, I was wondering since intel/nvidia are green
<Mirv> seb128: so sil2100 can probably just publish it after double checking that it's correct that some tests were now disabled
<seb128> \o/
<sil2100> ;/
<sil2100> \;
<sil2100> Checking
<sil2100> Ok, I can't find anything strange
<sil2100> It's all a bit suspicious, but I think it's not suspicious enough not to release those stacks
<seb128> sil2100, do it! ;-)
<seb128> sil2100, if there are issues we can blame it on jibel and the unstable QA config ;-)
 * seb128 hides from jibel
<sil2100> ;D
<sil2100> Ok, working on getting everything out
<seb128> \o/
<jibel> seb128, you'd rather blame the app team that removes tests to make them pass ;)
<seb128> speaking of removing test
<seb128> jibel, chrisccoulson: the firefox tests seems like they never managed to go green, we keep overruling them, should we just drop them?
<jibel> seb128, IIRC gnome-session failed to start so tests do not even run, but someone more knowledgeable than me must have a look
<sil2100> Published, yay
<seb128> sil2100, \o/
<jibel> seb128, there has been a lot of work to have them green in raring, it'd be a pity to remove them
<seb128> jibel, well, reality is that they seem to be always red and creating issues, so they are creating work rather than being useful ... though I agree than having them working would be nice
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<jibel> seb128, I can setup a testing environment and give access to any resource we have to help fixing them
<chrisccoulson> seb128, unfortunately, the tests leave no clue in the logs of why gnome-session doesn't start, and i can't reproduce it here
<Laney> stgraber managed to reproduce it while we were at debconf
<Laney> I think we were using the prepare-testbed stuff
<stgraber> yeah, was easily reproducable when using the kvm based autopkgtest stuff as described on developer.u.c
<stgraber> was also reproducable on a standard saucy machine as long as it's not using an nvidia driver
<sil2100> fginther: hello!
<sil2100> fginther: about the removal of those hooks... I have also been wondering about removing the phablet ppa and the sdk ppa - but I wanted to consult it with you first
<sil2100> fginther: since I guess even if this might provide some override behavior, I guess we don't want to be testing/building things when using non-daily-build/non-distro versions
<sil2100> fginther: so, you think we can remove those two as well?
<fginther> sil2100, are you just referring to removal of the hooks, or the ppas as well?
<sil2100> fginther: for now maybe just the hooks, since PPAs can still be used for local testing
<sil2100> But I guess for mediumtests and daily-release, those PPAs might only cause trouble
<sil2100> As we might be testing and building against something that's not going to be released
<fginther> sil2100, yes, I think that's reasonable
<sil2100> fginther: ok, I'll prepare a branch for your review in a moment
<fginther> sil2100, cool, thanks
<sil2100> fginther: btw.... ;) Are you busy busy?
<fginther> sil2100, I'm less busy this week
<fginther> sil2100, do you have a major project for me :-)
<sil2100> fginther: since we have that branch in gallery-app that just fails building, it's failing on mediumtests - the author says he cannot reproduce it on the machines (phones) and locally
<sil2100> fginther: sadly, no major project ;p Just the standard hacking
<sil2100> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-atest-toolbar-opened/+merge/183195
<sil2100> fginther: at first it was a dep problem, we fixed it, but then it's hm, strange
<sil2100> fginther: we don't know how the mediumtests are working and where to get specific info, but for instance CI approved it and then it failed to merge
<sil2100> I re-approved, but I guess it won't help much
<fginther> hmm
<sil2100> There's not much change in the code, so this is a good question mark
<fginther> om26er, can you help take a look at this gallery-app test? ^^
<sil2100> fginther: let's move to -touch, and poke gusch and om26er there
<fginther> ack
<om26er> fginther, sil2100 sure
<sil2100> Thanks guys
<asac> fginther: hey :)
<fginther> asac, morning
<asac> hi ... -> touch :)
<cyphermox> sil2100: did cordova get sorted out after all?
<sil2100> cyphermox: the issue that Robert pointed out in the e-mail seems fixed, but it's not out yet because of webapps problems
<sil2100> cyphermox: let me find the bug
<cyphermox> ack
<sil2100> cyphermox: actually, the bug was not really accurate, so I made a new one, since I guess the previous issue got fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webapps-applications/+bug/1220277
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1220277 in webapps-applications (Ubuntu) "unity-webapps-amazon overwriting file from unity-webapps-common" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> grr
<Laney> come on SetTime, you know you want to work
<czajkowski> Laney: no it doesn't really it wants to drive you around the bend!
<sil2100> fginther: what do you think? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/hook_cleanups/+merge/183686
<Laney> czajkowski: Might have been me that was defective. :P
 * Laney tests
<Laney> Yes, indeed it was. ¬_¬
<Laney> One part gave milliseconds while the other wanted microseconds
<Laney> Turns out they don't like it very much when you mix those up
<fginther> sil2100, I'll review in a moment
<seb128> hey everyone, it's meeting time
<seb128> qengho, mlankhorst, Sweetshark, Laney, tkamppeter, larsu: hey, it's meeting time
<larsu> seb128: as usual, I'm still in the indicator call :) I have my notes ready though!
<seb128> I hope everyone is fine!
<seb128> larsu, no problem, there is time before your turn
<qengho> Yo.
<seb128> qengho, hey
<qengho> * Trying to tighten the loop of chromium releases.
<qengho>   - I'm taking over the webapps patches. Previous maintainer is too busy.
<qengho>   - I am trying to automate the webapps testing. This is still a mystery to me.
<qengho>   - On new release, I'm finishing any release I start, instead of restarting if a new upstream release appears.  Today's or tomorow's release will be 29.0.1547.62 (28 Sept) instead of 29.0.1547.65 (yesterday).
<qengho> * Trying to make chromium the best choice for security-conscious users.
<qengho>   - Applied contributed DuckDuckGo patch.
<qengho>   - Thinking about warning of weak levels of security. Perfect Forward Secrecy and poor SSL should be different to the user.
<qengho>   - Improving apparmor profile. I hope to flip policy from "complain" to "enforce".
<qengho>   - Firefox dropped Third-party-cookies Off, but still on in Cr for Saucy. Not sure about it yet.
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> qengho, what's the status of the saucy build?
<seb128> qengho, it's failing to build for 3 weeks now
<qengho> seb128: This new release fixes it.
<seb128> qengho, we should aim at fixing build issues without locking that with updates that "are coming soon" and takes weeks to come...
<seb128> qengho, you say that for 2 weeks...
<qengho> seb128: I agree. This is the last time you'll hear it.
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<seb128> no mlankhorst?
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<seb128> hum
<seb128> yet another of those weeks...
<seb128> Sweetshark, mlankhorst: please try to be around for the meetings
<seb128> Laney, hey
 * Laney stays quiet :P
<Laney> • vUDS
<Laney> • GStreamer touch packaging work and fixes; discussions with internal upstreams
<Laney> • Package + upload GStreamer 1.1.3 to Saucy before FF
<Laney> • Now need to file FFe for 1.1.4 and upload that
<Laney> • system-settings
<Laney> ∘ Get time-date using NTP
<Laney> ∘ Get time-date manual setting working (MP coming up in a minute) with custom date/time picker to unblock and possibly finish this panel(?)
<Laney> ∘ UI for selecting security-privacy unlock method
<Laney> ∘ Unify the sleep timeout panel with battery
<Laney> ∘ Add accountsservice custom properties for deciding whether to display messages or statistics on the welcome screen
<Laney> • Release engineering for Beta 1, out tomorrow.
<Laney> • FF happened: reviewed some exceptions.
<Laney> FIN
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> np!
<seb128> Laney, your review is next on my todo
<Laney> yeah I'll do some of yours this afternoon
<Laney> wish we had more people doing them
<seb128> Laney, it would be nice if you could ack https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shotwell/+bug/1219777
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1219777 in shotwell (Ubuntu) "[FFe] update to 0.15" [Wishlist,In progress]
<seb128> Laney, with the track history of the yorba guys I don't think it needs lot of thinking, but I'm happy to provide details if you need them
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> @re: review, acks
<meetingology> seb128: Error: "re:" is not a valid command.
<seb128> I hope kenvandine can help again once he's over the content-hub rus
<seb128> h
<seb128> didrocks as well once he's back
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter>  - pyppd: Fixed bugs leading to bogus index entries (letting many printer
<tkamppeter>    models/PPDs appearing duplicate) in PPD archives. Reduces output of
<tkamppeter>    "lpinfo -m" from ~14000 lines to ~10000 lines.
<tkamppeter>  - Ghostscript 9.10
<tkamppeter>  -  Release of cups-filters 1.0.37 and 1.0.38
<tkamppeter>  - Bugs
<tkamppeter>  - GSoC
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> larsu, hey, done with the indicators meeting?
<larsu> seb128: yes :)
<larsu> - fixed a couple of minor bugs in the messaging menu, involving indicator-messages, unity8, and qmenumodel
<larsu> - helped to port the messaging menu in unity8 to unitymenumodel (i.e., fixing bugs and adding features to unitymenumodel)
<larsu> - gsettings-qt: keys can now be reset (settings.schema.reset()) and it is printing a warning if a key cannot be written
<larsu> - getting pinged about unity8 icons more and more, so I added ubuntu-mobile as the default icon theme and I'm working on getting all the warnings about icons down
<larsu> </larsu>
<seb128> larsu, danke
<larsu> :)
<seb128> ok, my turn
<seb128> = System settings:
<seb128> * battery:
<seb128> - fixed a segfault bug
<seb128> - reported some upower upstream wishlist/bugs
<seb128> * storage: some leak fixes, added initial support for click
<seb128> * reset: initial backend, reset unity launcher key and initial support for accountsservice reset
<seb128> * use better icon
<seb128> * reviews for others
<seb128> * tested the content picked work
<seb128> = some updates bug/fixes before FF
<seb128> = some sponsoring for UbuntuKylin
<seb128> = looked at getting gnome-control-center and webkit out of the touch image (still some work to do there for webkitgtk)
<seb128> = lot of discussions around missing backends, system settings blocker
<seb128> on my next items list:
<seb128> - get the click support in system-settings done
<seb128> - shotwell update (I'm testing it atm)
<seb128> - upload old nautilus as nautilus34 (I'm pondering making it default for Ubuntu)
<seb128> Laney, ^ do I need a FF to upload that as a new source?
<seb128> (of course we need one if we consider using it in Ubuntu as default)
<jbicha> seb128: have you tried nemo which is already in Ubuntu?
<Laney> Yeah, I think we ask for those
<Laney> I think that would be a large decision though
<Laney> should have had a vUDS session
<seb128> jbicha, no, but I'm not really interested in taking on a new codebase
<seb128> we know old nautilus and have it in a LTS
<seb128> taking a new fork would require reviewing the diff and stabilizing things
<jbicha> well nemo is a fork of nautilus 3.4
<seb128> right, "fork", dunno how much they change
<seb128> and they track record in writing solid code
<seb128> their
<seb128> I'm going to give a try to it, but nautilus3.4 seems a safer bit
<mlankhorst> seb128: pong, looking at lts-saucy -> precise backports, more kernel stuff, mesa 9.2 in archive :D
<seb128> Laney, I though we stopped doing "default applications" UDS sessions after the rhythmbox/banshee fiascos ;-)
<Laney> This is a bit different to that
<Laney> It's going to an old version of some software we already have
<Laney> We'd need to think about how that is going to be maintained
<seb128> Laney, I don't feel like it's a topic we can have a productive live discussion on...
<Sweetshark> oh are we discussing kicking LO from the default again?
<Laney> what the future looks like etc
<Laney> also we have to remove LO, indeed, thanks for bring that up Sweetshark
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> :P
<seb128> Laney, well, I'm going to try nemo and get old nautilus in the archive if nemo has issues
<mlankhorst> yeah def not default application, kick to universe
<seb128> I've enough of our users complaining about how much new nautilus sucks
<seb128> and about how much we are idiots for doing that update
<jbicha> seb128: you can't do like the GNOME developers and ignore them? ;)
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, I could, but I'm especially trying to avoid that :p
<Sweetshark> seb128: is the meeting already over, or shall I dump my blurb in still?
<seb128> Sweetshark, please dump your blurb (and be in time next week ;-)
<Sweetshark> - LibreOffice on Ubuntu is hit by a (or more) 4.0->4.1 regression: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68210 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=67602
<Sweetshark> - doesnt hit Debian, Fedora because they dont use mergedlibs (but hits e.g. SUSE, gentoo)
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 68210 in Writer "Cannot import or read imported tiff images" [Major,New]
<Sweetshark> - quickfix would be disabling mergedlibs, but that would: - grow the package size - slowdown first start (assumed to be twice as slow on ARM then)
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 67602 in filters and storage "Unable to open .eps files: "Graphics filter not found"" [Critical,New]
<Sweetshark> - so: trying to fix the root cause.
<Sweetshark> - in other news: the SUSE LibreOffice team moves to Collabora https://people.gnome.org/~michael/blog/2013-09-03-collabora.html - quite a bit of smoothing the waves needed for that upstream, now back to business as ususal
<Sweetshark> EOF
<Sweetshark> seb128: ay
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<jbicha> nautilus is tricky because there are quite a few improvements in 3.6/3.8
 * Sweetshark is off for TDF advisory board call ...
<jbicha> some people would be really disappointed to go back to nautilus34...although if it's easy to install it might be ok
<seb128> jbicha, well, most users hate the keyboard navigation and there is a lot of useful dropped as well (split view for example)
<seb128> jbicha, feedback we get through bug reports is that most users don't see real improvements in the new version
<seb128> jbicha, it has some nice UI tweaks, that we can do on the old codebase
<jbicha> I wouldn't say "most users", some users don't like some features being dropped
<seb128> well, features dropped is fine, sometimes
<Laney> If we listened to 'most users' we wouldn't have switched to Unity
<seb128> but new nautilus is just not working if you are a keyboard user for example
<jbicha> I believe there are as many new features as dropped features so some users wouldn't like to see the new features reverted
<seb128> well, for one I hate the new nautilus and can't use it
<Laney> Non-geeks I know IRL haven't said anything to me about it
<seb128> keyboard navigation is just buggy
<jbicha> nautilus works fine for this keyboard user
<seb128> no it doesn't
<seb128> jbicha, Laney: read bug #1164016 if you are interested in some constructive user comments
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1164016 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "restore type-ahead find" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164016
<seb128> Laney, well, our design team says user feedback says the new menus are a disaster at least
<seb128> that's why they made us start reverting those changes in other apps
<seb128> anyway, I'm going to take that as a list discussion
<jbicha> I think the new search is an improvement but I agree that nautilus's menu reorganization is confusing (although usually the GNOME3 style menus are an improvement)
<seb128> jbicha, I had a few case of users that though new evince didn't have menus anymore this cycle
<Laney> I think the cog menus are weird in Unity, granted, but I thought we were/would work towards a general solution for those
<seb128> (the default geometry puts the cog menu out of the toolbar in a dropdown hidden menu)
<seb128> Laney, well, the issue is that we don't have the resources atm to fix nautilus
<seb128> Laney, so it's either we keep what we have or we keep what we have in the lts and is known to not have those issues
<seb128> Laney, I expect that after that LTS we are likely to take on a new qml/converged file manager anyway
<seb128> it wouldn't be the end of the world to have another LTS on 3.4, precise's users seem happy enough
<seb128> let's have that discussion on the list, I'm going to try nemo and come with an argumented email to discuss it (and get design to wave in if they can)
<seb128> thanks everyone
<Laney> ok, thanks
<seb128> sil2100, hey, sorry for overruning the first half of the meeting, your turn!
 * kenvandine waves
<sil2100> Ok, thanks!
<sil2100> Hello everyone!
<sil2100> kenvandine, cyphermox, Mirv!
<sil2100> I don't see robru around...
<sil2100> kenvandine, cyphermox, Mirv: all of you present ;) ?
 * kenvandine is hear
<kenvandine> here even
<sil2100> How about Mirv and cyphermox?
<sil2100> I guess they might have missed the meeting reminder or are super busy, so maybe let's start without them - kenvandine!
<sil2100> kenvandine: could you update us on things you were doing last week and this week?
<sil2100> :)
<kenvandine> content-hub...
<kenvandine> i did unclog the signon* stuff
<kenvandine> to release
<sil2100> So, mostly content-hub things?
<kenvandine> but otherwise just content-hub
<sil2100> Well, most of the crucial things landed before the deadline, so I guess it's all cool - thanks kenvandine!
<sil2100> Mirv, cyphermox: still not around?
<sil2100> So, maybe some update from my side in the meantime:
<cyphermox> what?
<sil2100> cyphermox: meeting! Weekly meeting time!
<cyphermox> I'm around
<sil2100> cyphermox: good to know (now) ;) Could you update us on your doings for the last 2 weeks? (as we skipped last weeks meeting)
<sil2100> Just a brief update is enough
<sil2100> cyphermox: ?
<sil2100> Ok, I guess we'll get back to cyphermox later
<sil2100> As for me - last week, besides UDS related responsibilities, discussions and hosting, we landed almost everything that had to be in before FF
<sil2100> Also, Mir with the two key features were released without any problems before feature freeze, so we now just work on tweaking everything so that it's ready for 'default' in 13.1
<sil2100> 13.10
<sil2100> We're after FF now, so please proceed carefully with publishing stuff, we still need to decide on which stacks to put into forced manual publishing
<sil2100> This week we're having some problems with the AP testing for daily-release, but I guess we'll have that resolved soon
<Laney> are you switching to bugfix 13.10 branches?
<sil2100> Laney: we won't be switching branches yet, we might discuss that next week, but for now we only plan on forcing manual publishing on certain stacks
<sil2100> Which have more components that are not under the touch FFe
<sil2100> I'll be also prioritizing the Qt appmenu work this week as well, so that we can get Qt 5.1. moving
<sil2100> kenvandine, cyphermox, Mirv: ok, let's just run through the spreadsheet quickly
<sil2100> kenvandine: WebCred: Fix autopilot tests keyring issue - is that done now?
<sil2100> Since I see it's been around for quite a while, you remember what's the status?
<kenvandine> sil2100, no... i was never able to get back to that
<sil2100> Ok
<kenvandine> was waiting for otto
<kenvandine> but then i was on other things
<sil2100> Let's get back to that once things are less crazy
<sil2100> The next two we skip, as there is no one to comment
<sil2100> The XIM SRU issue is still not ready, infinity asked to take care of that once he has a free cycle
<sil2100> But the SRU team is aware, it's rather high priority since some people need this fix in
<sil2100> libcolumbus should be unblocked, hm, will check that later
<sil2100> lp:unity-voice - I had a chat with pete-woods and he said that it's all fixed
<sil2100> So I'll check that too
<sil2100> mediascanner into main - we don't prioritize that anymore, so I guess we might remove that task
<sil2100> Ok, I think it doesn't make sense to browse all of them when not having people around ;)
<sil2100> Let's wrap this up then
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks for attending ;) o/
<kenvandine> :)
<sil2100> I'll send an update to Didier in a moment and then archive the tasks
<kenvandine> quiet week i guess
<seb128> kenvandine, if the week is quiet, please trying help on system settings review, we are struggling with those with only Laney and me helping there
<sil2100> seb128: what help do you need?
<kenvandine> i'll try... i mostly meant not many people around for the meeting
<seb128> sil2100, upstream code reviews on merge requests
<sil2100> I might find some free cycles, but I'm not sure if a non-core-dev can help much
<seb128> kenvandine, oh ok, that sort of "quiet" ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm now on to the sept milestone for content-hub
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> we achieved the august goal :-p
<seb128> kenvandine, we can't stop settings work though :/
<seb128> kenvandine, did you guy app activation working?
<sil2100> seb128: then is it possible for me to help?
<seb128> sil2100, how much do you know qt/qml, do you feel like doing settings work and code reviews? (e.g do you want to be involved in coding on those)
<seb128> sil2100, if you say know it's fine, I think you already have enough to do dealing with stack and packaging
<sil2100> seb128: I have quite some Qt experience from the past, although not much QML - for sure enough to do code reviews
<sil2100> seb128: I would gladly help code-wise, but I think I need to first keep my promise and finish appmenu QPA code-wise
<seb128> sil2100, right, we are not blocked on anything, it would just be good to increase our poll of reviewers in the project
<seb128> sil2100, so if you feel like joining later/reviewing that would be good
<seb128> Laney, can I nitpick on your security panel branch? ;-)
<Laney> do it
<Laney> I'd do the same :P
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> "description>If swipe, unlock by swiping the screen (no security). If passcode, use a 4-digit number to unlock. If password," ...
<seb128> Laney, can you put the options in ""
<Laney> haha
<seb128> or ''
<Laney> I thought that while I was pushing it
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, we have it partially working in a branch
<Laney> then I was like "oh whatever, I've already typed bzr push, he won't notice/care" ;-)
<Laney> pushed
<seb128> Laney, lol, thanks ;-)
<seb128> Laney,                 return i18n.tr("Switch to Swipe")
<seb128> Laney, do we uppercase because it's an option name? I'm still unsure that's right
<Laney> I asked mpt about that earlier and he said it was right
<seb128> Laney, mpt: what's the rational?
<seb128> we probably got it wrong in other places...
<mpt> Laney, oh, sorry, I thought you were referring to a different string before. I guess dialog titles should be consistent with sheet titles. I don't know why sheet titles use sentence case on the phone. I shall find out.
<seb128> Laney, do you also get those "<Unknown File>:" printed on stderr
<Laney> yes
<Laney> I have no idea what that is
<fginther> sil2100,  FYI, a fix is needed for https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/hook_cleanups/+merge/183686
<sil2100> fginther: thanks for the review!
<sil2100> fginther: updated and pushed, could you take a look?
<sil2100> Laney: ping
<sil2100> Laney: I checked the update_excuses and saw that there's a "Not touching package due to block request by laney" for unity-lens-applications, why is that?
<sil2100> Laney: we need the new version to release the new libcolumbus, which is blocked on the new unity-lens-applications
<Laney> sil2100: beta 1 freeze
<sil2100> Ah, hm, ok
<sil2100> Right
<Laney> sil2100: Will be removing it tomorrow once it's clear all the images are final
<Laney> but I can look at letting your update through early if you need it
<sil2100> Laney: no need, it's not urgent, has just some smaller bugfixes in it - I just had it in my TODO since last week and been wondering what was going on
<sil2100> Since I got it in for the first time on the 28th
<sil2100> And it didn't unblock anything ;p
<sil2100> Been wondering why
<Laney> 28 is in
<Laney> 28.1
<Laney> but I guess you are after the configure.ac changes
<Laney> why can't you do transitions in -proposed?
<sil2100> Ah, right, see 28.1 in, there was another one in the meantime - yes, the other one I want
<sil2100> Laney: what do you mean by 'transitions'?
<Laney> nm, I just looked and it's not what I thought
<seb128> Laney, sil2100, Mirv: oh btw, I'm taking a day off tomorrow, forgot to mention it
<seb128> I might be around a bit in the morning/end of afternoon
<seb128> but basically I need to take holidays, I almost didn't take any this year, and weather is going to be nice
<seb128> so mostly going to take a day to hang around and do some errands
<tjaalton> how to figure out why gnome-screensaver doesn't kick in?
<sil2100> seb128: oh noes!
<sil2100> seb128: WE'RE DOOMED
<sil2100> seb128: ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> tjaalton, on idle or...?
<sil2100> seb128: but seriously, ok, thanks for giving the info! Have a nice day, don't work ;)
<tjaalton> seb128: right
<seb128> sil2100, thanks!
<seb128> tjaalton, is the daemon running?
<tjaalton> seb128: yes, running in on debug mode doesn't show anything happening after timeout
<tjaalton> *it on
<tjaalton> no video player running
<tjaalton> just rb playing a radio stream
<seb128> tjaalton,
<seb128> $ gdbus call --system -d org.freedesktop.login1 -o /org/freedesktop/login1 -m org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.ListInhibitors
<seb128> tjaalton, gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.lockdown disable-lock-screen
<tjaalton> "false"
<seb128> tjaalton, gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.screensaver lock-delay
<tjaalton> uint32 0
<seb128> tjaalton, gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.screensaver lock-enabled
<seb128> tjaalton, oh
<tjaalton> "false"
<seb128> tjaalton, that's why
<tjaalton> i don't use lock
<seb128> you have locking disabled...
<seb128> oh
<tjaalton> it should still blank the monitor
<seb128> what do you call "screensaver" then?
<tjaalton> the feature where it turns the screen off when I'm not around
<tjaalton> to save power
<tjaalton> ([('sleep', 'root', 'inhibited', 'delay', uint32 0, uint32 1625), ('handle-lid-switch', 'tjaalton', 'Lid is handled by gnome-settings-daemon power', 'block', 1000, 3108), ('handle-lid-switch', 'aino', 'Lid is handled by gnome-settings-daemon power', 'block', 1001, 10002)],)
<tjaalton> two users logged in
<seb128> tjaalton, could be one of the settings in org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power
<seb128> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power idle-dim-ac
<seb128> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power idle-dim-battery
<Mirv> sil2100: sorry! I usually have my alarm clock set on Tuesdays but it was not today
<sil2100> Mirv: no worries! Shouldn't you be sleeping already ;p?
<Mirv> sil2100: so, with FF pressures done, mostly Qt 5.1.1 now. some pending stuff elsewhere and I'm still not sure about the tests enabling part, but otherwise. Qt 5.1.1 FFe now approved!
<sil2100> \o/ Rock on!
<Mirv> sil2100: in around 25mins, yes, but I just realized that yes it's Tuesday and then "oh no" :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> It almost like me last Monday, when I woke up at 11 and went 'oh nooo I'm laate!'
<Mirv> right :)
<sil2100> seb128: can I get a quick packaging change ACK? :)
<seb128> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> seb128: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Services/job/cu2d-services-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_location-service_0.0.1+13.10.20130903-0ubuntu1.diff <-
<Mirv> I updated the sheet earlier today so it's ready for archive. not much documented in the heat of UDS+FF but some like the qtpim update that was done a couple of hours before FF (it's not included in the FFe)
<seb128> sil2100, +1
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll be archiving it before EOD today, thanks!
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks! one more mental note that occured to me completely separately, do we need platform-api build forcing together with mir to migrate mir from proposed pocket?
<Mirv> (that can be pondered tomorrow)
<sil2100> Mirv: hm, let's discuss that tomorrow maybe
<tjaalton> seb128: and now it works
<seb128> tjaalton, weird, what did you change?
<tjaalton> dunno, ran a lock screen once
<tjaalton> via a hotkey
<sil2100> seb128: are you still around for one last packaging ACK?
<fginther> sil2100, approved
<sil2100> fginther: thanks :)
<sil2100> seb128: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_powerd_0.13+13.10.20130903-0ubuntu1.diff <- so I can release platform \o/
<sil2100> (it's a main package)
<sil2100> ogra_: or maybe if you're still around, could you check and give me a +1 for this powerd change ? ^
<sil2100> mterry: hi! Or maybe you, Michael? ;) ^
<sil2100> Laney: could you take a look? ^
<jibel> chrisccoulson, hey, I investigated this firefox autopkgtest crash again, but found nothing interesting, nothing else than gnome-session crashing on qemu without 3D accel. I reproduced it locally, with and without the wrapper of firefox testsuite, and by forcing or not the fallback session
<jibel> and the test session or another
<jibel> chrisccoulson, I'll continue tomorrow
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-09-04
<pitti> GOod morning
<Mirv> morning pitti
<pitti> hey Mirv, how are you?
<pitti> Mirv: bring 'em on!
<Mirv> pitti: fine, and haha, you guessed :)
<Mirv> pitti: lcov being dropped from dbus-cpp, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6061394/ , hud starting to use libnih (plus making a whitespace change as well it seems) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6061397/
<Mirv> pitti: and autopilot adding explicit dependeny on libautopilot-qt http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6061398/
<pitti> Mirv: dbus-cpp +1
<pitti> Mirv: hud +1
<pitti> Mirv: I don't quite understand the autopilot change, as apt installs recommends by default; though we might have disabled that on touch (that's going to cause a lot of bugs)
<pitti> Mirv: anyway, autopilot +1
<Mirv> pitti: I think it really might be disabled (a vague memory), but not sure
<Mirv> thank you * 3
<pitti> yw :)
<pitti> Mirv: at that rate, didrocks is going to have to learn how to mix cocktails all day when he returns!
<Mirv> pitti: I'm sure he has been practicing that on the beach :)
<Mirv> pitti: one more, adding of gsettings-qt usage to unity8 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6061448/ both seem to be in universe
<Mirv> all of it comes from the changelog entry "load launcher default config from existing dconf key."
<pitti> Mirv: c'est d'accord, unity8 itself is a long way before it goes to main, right?
<pitti> Mirv: +1
<Mirv> pitti: well... I guess it's one of those that should be in main since we're doing an official Touch release
<pitti> Mirv: oh hang on, NACK
<pitti> Mirv: that package isn't in Ubuntu
<pitti> sorry
<pitti> Mirv: ah no, this was just me completely clearing my apt cache for testing an apport bug
<pitti> Mirv: so, +1 again, sorry for confusion
<Mirv> pitti: no worry :)
<Mirv> the PPA's should only contain some demo assets as of this week if I recall correctly
<Mirv> although the final cleaning of removal of references to PPAs is still ahead
<Mirv> oh, actually it seems yesterday 95% of the PPA hooks were removed from the daily release system, but there are still some enabled on the images
<jibel> Good morning
<jibel> Mirv, sil2100 good morning, mirslave tests were misbehaving, trapped in a "move pointer" loop.
<jibel> I took this screenshot http://ubuntuone.com/5wRCBh6DdONmManPYMyf6J
<Mirv> jibel: ok, cool, maybe attach it to bug #1219636 which is about that?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1219636 in Unity "unity autopilot tests fails to move mouse, leading to infinite test run" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219636
<Mirv> I aborted the unity check run earlier today so that I could get other stacks finished (which they did)
<Mirv> in the previous tick a few hours ago
<jibel> Mirv, done
<sil2100> veebers, thomi: any of you still around?
<Laney> morning
<Laney> sil2100: that seems to have gone away
<sil2100> Morning
<sil2100> Too bad, guess I'll poke them by e-mail
<Laney> I meant the link you showed me
<Laney> maybe someone else reviewed it
<bkerensa> Doc Team needs a new feature list before freeze from desktop team if possible
<bkerensa> :)
<sil2100> Laney: ah! Yeah ;)
<veebers> sil2100: I'm just making/having tea but will be around in a bit
<Mirv> jibel/sil2100: 10.97.0.1 down for you too?
<jibel> Mirv, no, I'm sending a notification to our internal ML
<jibel> Mirv, I mean it is down
<Mirv> jibel: thanks..
<sil2100> Indeed...
<sil2100> veebers: hi!
<veebers> sil2100: hey, just bouncing back and forward while things are cooking :-)
<sil2100> veebers: since there is this bug we've encountered, it would be nice to have soem AP expert looking at it:
<sil2100> veebers: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1219636
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1219636 in Unity "unity autopilot tests fails to move mouse, leading to infinite test run" [Critical,Triaged]
<sil2100> veebers: it seems to happen for unity8 tests as well
<veebers> sil2100: hmm, ok (good to see a screen shot of it happening)
<veebers> sil2100:  there is this: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/catch_infinite_mouse_move/+merge/183792 and this https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1220494
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1220494 in Autopilot "[FFe]: Add check so we can determine if the Mouse is caught in an endless loop." [Undecided,New]
<veebers> that will help but not solve the issue
<veebers> the reasoning is, it detects these infinite mouse move loops and raises an exception (failing the test)
<sil2100> veebers: oh!
<sil2100> veebers: excellent to see that you guys are already on it, at least such a mechanism would help out in not blocking the whole stack until the jenkins timeout
<sil2100> veebers: so it's still good! I wonder though why those infinite loops happen now, since in the past we didn't have those
<mlankhorst> hm unity is going to be fun to backport to saucy
<mlankhorst> saucy's xserver in precise*
<Mirv> well, good that I had a good 2am UTC daily-release tick
<Mirv> everything but unity and webapps got released
<sil2100> Mirv: \o/
<sil2100> Mirv: excellent! Actually, yesterday at the evening tick we also had that too, everything besides webapps and unity
<Mirv> sil2100: and yesterday earlier we had unity too (and it's not in such rapid development as others) so it's mostly webapps that's hurting a bit for now
<Mirv> and the webapps has the unfixed blocker bug
<Mirv> so assuming we'll get back online later today, no big harm done
<sil2100> Mirv: I think we'll have to re-ping the webapps guys to fix that bug finally
<Mirv> 10+ packages got released in the morning
<Mirv> sil2100: re-pinging would be needed probably as it hasn't been touched by them like triaging
<sil2100> Mirv: I shall do dat then ;)
<Mirv> ok :)
 * Laney prods sil2100 and others
<Laney> Can we try and be a bit more verbose in package descriptions?
<Laney> I attempted to find out what mediascanner was and came away from apt-cache show no more enlightened
<sil2100> Laney: that's a fair point, I blame it on the pre-FF where I didn't have time to settle with the upstream guys on more verbose descriptions
<veebers> sil2100: yeah I'm not sure either why it's just happening now. I'll try take a look in my am.
<veebers> sil2100: another thing, re: that MR and FFe bug that I linked you. What else do I need to do now to try get it actioned?
<sil2100> veebers: could you remind me with a bug number? ;)
<mlankhorst> Laney: it's a package providing media scanner binaries, this is required to run mediascanner
 * mlankhorst ducks
<sil2100> ;)
<Laney> mlankhorst: did you read it?
<Laney> it actually says something like that
<mlankhorst> yeah :p
<jibel> Oh, and the launchpad page is much more informative
<Laney> the one that says it used to be called Hollywood?
<jibel> yes
<mlankhorst> haha
<Laney> I enjoyed that one
<Laney> "Description: This is Free Software. If you want to know what it does, just read the code."
<mlankhorst> I'm guessing it's a canonical equivalent to
<mlankhorst> erm whatever the thing kde had that was causing excessive disk seeks
<jibel> ahah, the code is even better http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mediascanner-team/mediascanner/trunk/view/head:/README.md#L3
<mlankhorst> that should have been part of the binary! :D
<Laney> hahaha
<mlankhorst> or at least part of the package description
<Laney> I almost feel like someone doesn't want you to know what it does
<mlankhorst> oh right, nepomuk
<pitti> oh, no seb today? did the French revolution break out again or so?
 * pitti looks for someone to bribe to binNEW my shiny new python3-xlib package
<jibel> pitti, he took a day off to enjoy the sun
<davmor2> pitti: I'll tell you the ISP's have gone on strike, it's a french thing ;)
<jibel> chrisccoulson, I tested in the lab, and I confirm that firefox testsuite runs if libgl1-mesa-dri is installed. Adding it to the dependencies of firefox-testsuite would be a solution.
<davmor2> hey guys when did the default behaviour for power button press become instant switch off?  If you let the system in saucy sleep and lock and hit the power button it switches off with no prompts
<darkxst> Laney, Hi
<darkxst> just to be clear the remaining issues are with g-c-c not g-s-d!
<Laney> I thought they were in unity
<Laney> but ok
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, hi
<mlankhorst> hey
<darkxst> Laney, basically whatever is listed here https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-gnome-3-8 (except ibus stuff which is fixed)
<Laney> darkxst: I can make g-c-c segfault if I randomly click on panels for a minute or so
<Laney> no debug symbols though :<
<darkxst> Laney, that is not much use ;)
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> can you get them enabled for your ppa?
<darkxst> Laney, try gnome3 ppa
<Laney> has the same versions?
<darkxst> Laney, oh g-c-c has been outdated!
<darkxst> by the archive version
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I cannot start XMir any more, it worked for long time as described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Installing, the I deactivated it for some time (section: Removing unity-system-compositor, temporarily) for testing stuff in tablet mode, and now I activated it again and X starts, but in classic mode.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, there is no unity-system-compositor process and in /var/log/lightdm/unity-system-compositor.log I get
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, ** (lightdm:2075): WARNING **: Error executing child process unity-system-compositor.sleep: No such file or directory
<Laney> darkxst: I still have your one
<Laney> unless you mean in the gnome3 ppa
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: remove the line saying unity-system-compositor.sleep from /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/10-*
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I have switched to saucy-proposed, as on saucy release I only got a black screen witrh mouse pointer with XMir.
<darkxst> Laney, yes only gnome3 ppa is outdated, but copied over so give it a bit to build
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I have tried this now but I get in /var/log/lightdm/unity-system-compositor.log
<Laney> I could just do a build myself to get symbols
<tkamppeter> ** (lightdm:2079): WARNING **: Error executing child process unity-system-compositor: No such file or directory
<tkamppeter> Seems that the update has kicked out an important package
<mlankhorst> proposed may not work.. else the package wouldnt be in proposed
<mlankhorst> and I'm not going to track why mir doesn't work in proposed, probably incompatible versions
<Laney> it appears to be involved in some kind of transition
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, how do I return to normal?
<Laney> I wouldn't be surprised if that made packages get removed
<Laney> Don't use proposed, kids.
<davmor2> pitti: do you know who would be best to grill about this power button issue I have in saucy?
<tkamppeter> pitti, mlankhorst, Laney, I have switched to saucy-proposed, how do I downgrade again to get to working MIR?
<mlankhorst> no idea, you're on your own :-)
<Laney> Find the packages that you upgraded/removed and downgrade them to saucy again
<Laney> /var/log/dpkg.log
<tkamppeter> Laney, mlankhorst, probably better forget about MIR for the next few weeks until fixed packages come and get passed from -proposed to release superceding the broken packages.
<tkamppeter> Normal X is still working.
<Laney> darkxst: Looks like your package doesn't have all the latest archive changes?
<veebers> sil2100: sure, sorry for delay: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1220494 (this is re: FFe for autopilot
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1220494 in Autopilot "[FFe]: Add check so we can determine if the Mouse is caught in an endless loop." [Undecided,New]
<veebers> )
<sil2100> veebers: thanks! I'll modify it a bit and push it to the release team
<pitti> davmor2: "this power button issue" sounds a bit vague
<davmor2> pitti: hey guys when did the default behaviour for power button press become instant switch off?  If you let the system in saucy sleep and lock and hit the power button it switches off with no prompts
<pitti> tkamppeter: what Laney said with dpkg.log, or use apt pinning to give priority 1001 to saucy packages
<pitti> davmor2: it's a bug, gnome-session should inhibit logind
<davmor2> pitti: ah cool so it's a known issue then
<Laney> it's even filed
<davmor2> Laney: woohoo
<veebers> sil2100: awesome thanks. I'll see what you modify it to so I do it better next time ;-)
<pitti> davmor2: bug 1201180
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1201180 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Pressing power button turns off the PC ignoring the presence of another session manager" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201180
<pitti> tkamppeter: btw, who told you to upgrade to -proposed? we need to fix any documentation which says so, and spread the word; using saucy-proposed without quadruple-checking and installing only single packages is ALWAYS wrong, as it's "broken packages" by definition
<davmor2> pitti: thanks I was just looking for it :)
<tkamppeter> pitti, I wanted to try MIR again, got a black screen and then I activated -proposed in the hope to get a newer version which is held back due to beta1. Now I have de-activated -proposed again so sooner or later the broken MIR packages should get superceded.
<darkxst> Laney, g-s-d does, g-c-c just needs a quick rebase
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks for the hint with the pinning, "apt-get dist-UPgrade" is DOWNgrading 127 packages now ...
<tkamppeter> pitti, all back working. thanks.
<pitti> tkamppeter: nice!
<pitti> what is the program du jour to record a simple video (for youtube, etc.)?
<pitti> (from webcam and line in)
<jibel> pitti, I used guvcview a couple of times to record videos from webcam with audio. It worked fine for my very basic usage
<pitti> jibel: that looks easy enough, thanks
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I have serious multi-screen problems with the XMIR as of saucy release (not -proposed) should I report a bug or are there already fixes in the queue for which I should wait?
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: ask in #ubuntu-mir, and please don't caps mir
<sil2100> Ok, need to change locations, be back in an hour
<mlankhorst> hm bschaefer wrote the support for new pointer barriers right?
<sil2100> cyphermox, kenvandine: I started all the stacks manually (besides unity, as we don't want that released too frequently anyway)
<cyphermox> sil2100: ack
<cyphermox> kenvandine: hey. I'll publish click.
<kenvandine> cyphermox, ok, i have a manual run for phablet-tools, i'll publish that one
<cyphermox> ack
<kenvandine> tedg, should upstart-app-launch work on the phone yet?
<kenvandine> tedg, more specifically, should upstart_app_launch_start_application
<tedg> kenvandine, Yes, it should.
<tedg> kenvandine, You can grab the tools and use upstart-app-launch the command line version to test.
<kenvandine> i did... it didn't work :)
<kenvandine> we have a branch for content-hub that uses that
<kenvandine> and it works on the desktop
<tedg> kenvandine, Do you have any apps installed?  ;-)
<kenvandine> haha
<tedg> kenvandine, I think that sometimes they don't open in the foreground
<kenvandine> phablet   6687 90.5  0.6  18432 11736 ?        R    20:56   0:01 /usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/click pkgdir gallery-app
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> that is right after running it for gallery-app
<tedg> Hmm, yeah, just worked for me.
<kenvandine> that click command runs for a couple seconds then nothing
<kenvandine> :/
<kenvandine> KeyError: 'gallery-app does not exist in any database for user phablet'
<tedg> kenvandine, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6064124/
<kenvandine> tedg, any suggestions on how i can get debugging info?
<tedg> kenvandine, I'm upgrading my phone... perhaps a new version of click?
<tedg> kenvandine, ~/.cache/upstart/application.log should say something...
<kenvandine> all errors from click
<kenvandine>   Candidate: 0.4.3
<kenvandine> is the version i have
 * kenvandine checks for updates
<tedg> Yeah, looks like updating my click broke things.
<kenvandine> yay
<kenvandine> downgrading to 0.3.4 works
 * kenvandine does a little dance
<tedg> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/click-error-handling/+merge/183982
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> i'm looking forward to landing this in content-hub :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Does it work for you?  Review!  Review!  So it can land in the next update (40min)  :-)
<kenvandine> i'll test it
<kenvandine> tedg, worked!
 * kenvandine ack'd it
<tedg> \o/
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-09-05
<pitti> Good morning
<Mirv> morning
<mlankhorst> morning
<sil2100> Mirv: morning!
<Mirv> sil2100: morning!
<sil2100> Mirv: did you noticed that something strange is happening with the Apps stack job?
<sil2100> Mirv: the head job is failing, hm
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, I didn't reply to the e-mail anymore but it seems a mixed bag now, and insights would be welcome. so Apps head job fails, indicators is like I said (looks like network problem), and then some other stacks simply build, test and publish fine
<Mirv> so it's really weird
<Mirv> and on top of that, the tick didn't start automatically even though there was no queue
<sil2100> Mirv: I guess that's because of Apps
<sil2100> Mirv: Apps head says "only one instance of a stack can be queued for building"
<sil2100> Mirv: so maybe the machinery is in the invalid state of Apps being running all the time
<sil2100> I need to ssh and see what's up
<Mirv> sil2100: ah. maybe in the work directory? that could resolve the whole thing if found.
<Mirv> sil2100: yep, stack.building there
<Mirv> trying without
<sil2100> Mirv: let's delete that and re run :)
<Mirv> did that
<Mirv> did not help
<sil2100> Mirv: stack.started lets remove as well
<sil2100> Since this did not help
<sil2100> Removing
<sil2100> And re-running
<sil2100> Mirv: it's working now
<Mirv> helped
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah I just watched that it had a wrong status marked there
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> sil2100: any bright ideas if you looked at the indicators check fail? :)
<Laney> ello
<Mirv> unity8 had a build error btw, I didn't file a bug yet but trying once again
<Mirv> h laney
<Laney> h
<Mirv> sil2100: oh and btw yes I tried relaunching indicators and it happened again. I relaunched stacks manually in the morning (well, most of them).
<sil2100> ;/
<sil2100> Hi Laney, seb128
<seb128> hey sil2100, Laney, Mirv
<seb128> so you had infrastructure fun yesterday?
<sil2100> Mirv: no ideas yet...
<sil2100> seb128: still have! A bit
<sil2100> Mirv: I think we need jibel, this is clearly a network config issue on the container or something
<sil2100> Mirv: but other stacks pass on intel?
<Mirv> hey seb128, and yes
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, that's the weird thing
<Mirv> sil2100: and then there's the issue that it may be that stack autostarting has stopped (or at least it looked like that 2h ago). do you have any idea how the autostart worked?
<Mirv> at least now the crontabs are empty..
<sil2100> Mirv: as I said, it didn't autostart because of Apps
<sil2100> Mirv: since the system thought that Apps is running all the time, and when a stack is running autostart is not happening
<sil2100> (the stack.started flag)
<Mirv> sil2100: ah, right because of building
<Mirv> sil2100: so it could be all good except for indicators now
<Mirv> and the stack.building
<sil2100> Yes, the indicators mystery :D
<sil2100> seb128: yesterday I browsed through the settings code and built/ran it, so I'll be helping out with minor reviews from now on as well
<seb128> sil2100, great, I saw you accepted one of my MR, thanks for that!
<Sweetshark> seb128: https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/#/c/5813/ <- fixed the tiff issue upstream
<sil2100> Mirv: will you re-run the left-over stacks? (friends especially) ;D
<Mirv> sil2100: already did during the call, starting from friends
<Mirv> sil2100: apps has the same -intel network problem as indicators, I wonder if we should ignore the intel (nvidia has green light) and check what was built and publish?
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, great!
<seb128> Sweetshark, well done
<Mirv> sil2100: just gallery-app, and no packaging changes
<Sweetshark> seb128: and also fixed bug 1204592 yesterday ...
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1204592 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice unity menus populate sluggishly the first time" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204592
<seb128> Sweetshark, oh, how?
<seb128> Sweetshark, did you workaround it in some new way or did you found out the issue?
<Sweetshark> seb128: well, libreoffice menues are just too big to activate them when you first click on them, but couldnt easily be populated earlier as in LO there are separate menu objects and frame objects (windows) and a menu could be attached to a frame way after its creation.
<sil2100> Mirv: hm, I think let's indeed ignore -intel for the time being
<sil2100> And publish if nvidia is ok
<Sweetshark> But Dbus/ActionGroups has a query_action thingie and in there I can check if the current menu of was already synced in for this frame and if not, can populate it.
<seb128> Sweetshark, ah, nice
<seb128> Sweetshark, do you work on getting an upload ready with those fixes?
<Sweetshark> seb128: thus the menu is populated before it was first clicked by the user, but after the menu was attached to the frame. So the user should not see a delay unless he races to the menu in the first half second of the window appearing.
<Sweetshark> seb128: https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/gitweb?p=core.git;a=commitdiff;h=13badfb5ccd296faf480b19b2b33f7633f4085c5;hp=43b84bbba2519686eb6b0463f422bf695d2d74b9 <- upstream diff
<Mirv> sil2100: ok
<seb128> I like it ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: my plan was: upload with these fixes to ppa ~today, but update for saucy ~next week as 4.1.2~rc2 will be tagged upstream then and we should take that along.
<Mirv> seb128: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Phone/job/cu2d-phone-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_messaging-app_0.1+13.10.20130905-0ubuntu1.diff
<seb128> Sweetshark, that works for me
<Mirv> adds dependencies that were already being used
<seb128> Mirv, why is there nothing in the changelog about those changes or why they are needed?
<seb128> Mirv, shouldn't there be a commit associated with them?
<Mirv> seb128: they were already being used but only happened to work since image had the runtime dependencies installed from elsewhere
<Mirv> and the stack
<seb128> Mirv, well, should there be a commit/msg "add depends to control that are used by the code" or something
<Mirv> so the commit adds those dependencies and modifies one autopilot tests
<Mirv> seb128: it does say "Fix runtime dependencies"
<seb128> oh, that's part of the same commit
<seb128> I got confused by the "Ensure the text entry has active focus before starting to input text."
<Mirv> yeah, two fixes in a same commit
<seb128> Mirv, +1
<Mirv> ok
<seb128> brb, session restart
<Mirv> sil2100: so you could now set the manual publishing mode, as stacks are now done/idle
<Mirv> sil2100: I need to go for a lunch now
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, doing the switch
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll maybe block this tick as well in the meantime
<Sweetsha1k>  
<sil2100> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/manualpublish_on/+merge/184060
<Mirv> sil2100: happroved
<asac> Mirv: sil2100: so our pump is done and we just wait for final bits to go through proposed?
<asac> nice
<sil2100> Mirv, asac: redeployed all the stacks with the changes... need to check somehow if this thing works correctly now ;p
<asac> sil2100: how can you check?
<asac> like an empty publishing round? :)
<asac> or do we want to push a trivial change from some stacki
<sil2100> asac: I'll look for a stack that had some change in it, run it manually and see if it will wait with publishing
<asac> cool
<Laney> darkxst_: Not in #ubuntu-release? How are you guys looking for beta 1?
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=67805#c4
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 67805 in UI "LibreOffice unity menus populate sluggishly the first time" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<smartboyhw> Laney, amjjawad (Ubuntu GNOME QA Lead) is in #ubuntu-gnome, you can ask him:)
<sil2100> jibel: morning!
<sil2100> jibel: did Mirv already contact you about the container issues we seem to encounter on the intel machine?
<jibel> sil2100, Good morning. No he didn't
<jibel> what's going on?
<jibel> or is it about the kernel crash on this machine?
<sil2100> jibel: ok, so the thing is... we seem to have some internet configuration problems in the intel container, as it cannot connect to the internet and download things from archives
<sil2100> jibel: no no, it's about something new
<Laney> smartboyhw: MORE! CHANNELS!
<smartboyhw> Laney, heh
<Laney> I just want to know if the world ends if I take the beta 1 block away
<sil2100> jibel: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1547/label=autopilot-intel/console <- for instance here
<sil2100> jibel: we also had the same for the Apps stack
<sil2100> jibel: only on intel, it seems to not have internet connectivity, maybe the container is broken or something
<sil2100> jibel: /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log:   Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<sil2100> jibel: nvidia is fine
<Mirv> sil2100: no, not yet
<Sweetshark> Laney: isnt that supposed to be MOAR!?
<jibel> sil2100, interesting. When it happens is name resolution still working on the host?
<Mirv> jibel: yes, it works, and other stacks using the same machine work...
<jibel> sil2100, Mirv is it reproducible or random?
<Mirv> for example http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1549/label=autopilot-intel/console
<Mirv> jibel: it seems to always happen for Apps + Indicators at least
<sil2100> jibel: seems reproducible, we had it 2 times on indicators and once on Apps
<sil2100> jibel: not sure why some other stacks were ok, since the same container is used, right?
<Mirv> so how can stack break networking is beyond me :)
<sil2100> Mysteryy
<sil2100> ;)
<jibel> sil2100, Mirv : ack. I'll have a look early afternoon
<sil2100> Thanks!
<jibel> sil2100, Mirv I'm also really tempted to switch this machine with the intel box from the raring testing pool
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: awww yay!
<seb128> Laney, what are you working on?
<Laney> seb128: Change current password/passphrase
<seb128> Laney, or said differently are you changing the background panel?
<Laney> no
<Laney> should I be?
<seb128> Laney, if not, I'm going to port it to optionselector and do a few UI tweaks
<seb128> Laney, no, I'm checking before duping work ;-)
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> cool, do it
<sil2100> Laney: hello! unity-lens-applications still blocked from migrating to release? ;) Is it because of FF?
<seb128> Laney, just saw you mr for the filtering, the SDK is supposed to provide a search entry widget, so don't bother too much adding the icon and stuff
<seb128> Laney, e.g https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1186965
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1186965 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Re-usable search component" [High,In progress]
<Laney> seb128: cool
<Laney> sil2100: if it's seeded then yes
<Laney> just talking to people to remove the block
<Laney> should be done in a few minutes
<Laney> doing
<Laney> done
<sil2100> Mirv: hm, manualpublish mode doesn't seem to work!
<sil2100> :O
<Mirv> sil2100: hmm? did something get published?
<sil2100> Mirv: maybe a full stack redeploy is needed, not only with -S
<Mirv> sil2100: I always use -U
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, I used -S -U since that's what Ken said to use
<sil2100> Mirv: since with just -U it takes much longer, since all the branches are configured too
<sil2100> Mirv: anyway, I tried it out on unity8 and it's green ;/
<sil2100> With a successful rsync
<sil2100> I'll check cupstream2distro code
<Mirv> :S
<Mirv> it'd good of course that the FTBFS got fixed
<sil2100> Good that it's after the image got spinned out ;)
<sil2100> Yeah ;p
<sil2100> Ok, checking the jobs
<sil2100> AH!
<sil2100> Craaap
<sil2100> I know what I did wrong ;)
<sil2100> Let me fix that
 * sil2100 is stupid
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, now it should be fine - I forgot to pull in the changes on mangers
<sil2100> So when it was parsing the configs it still had the old, non-manualpublish
<sil2100> Mirv: for testing, I'll re-run indicators - ok?
<sil2100> Mirv: btw. hm, strange thing that we got webapps green - the file conflict is no more?
<Mirv> sil2100: right, I thought normal changes got in without pulling on magners?
<Mirv> sil2100: like when we change the packages: lines, I've just run the update but haven't ever pulled on magners
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah it was green, I guess something got fixed.. I was meaning to look at some point at those bugs filed about the issues
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, in most cases a pull is not required on mangers, but in this case he was looking for the manualpublish flag directly in the -config, so a pull was probably needed
<Mirv> right
<happyaron> seb128: mind review ubuntukylin-wallpapers?
<seb128> happyaron, hey ... hum, I've already a stack of reviews and my own work, I can do it maybe at the end of my day but it would be nice if a patch pilot could review it
<seb128> happyaron, the calendar says apw and xnox are on duty today
<seb128> happyaron, can you try to ping them?
<happyaron> ok
<xnox> seb128: yes! thanks for reminding!
<xnox> happyaron: looking
<seb128> xnox, happyaron: great ;-)
<happyaron> :)
<sil2100> Mirv: manualpublishing works \o/
<sil2100> Mirv: (and the intel machine for indicators as well)
<xnox> happyaron: where is it? nothing in the report.
<sil2100> jibel: did you fix anything ;p ?
<happyaron> xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/ubuntukylin/ubuntukylin-wallpapers
<sil2100> Mirv: anyway, look look! https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/269/console
<xnox> happyaron: brand new package?
<xnox> =)
<happyaron> yes
<happyaron> skeleton is forked from ubuntu-wallpapers
<xnox> happyaron: yeap, can tell =)
<xnox> happyaron: i think you want "ubuntukylin-wallpapers" package to depend on "ubuntukylin-wallpapers-saucy". Cause at the moment it depends on "ubuntu-wallpapers-saucy" meaning that your contest wallpapers will not get installed.
<xnox> happyaron: copy & paste error ? =)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ping
<happyaron> xnox: lemme change it
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, pong
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, did I see something about the content hub landing yesterday?
<kenvandine> "landing"
<kenvandine> it's been in saucy for a couple weeks :)
<kenvandine> but it is getting more complete everyday
<happyaron> xnox: anything else need to be changed?
<Mirv> sil2100: great!
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, we had the basic use case working and landed middle of last week, and pending branches right now that adds the switching apps, etc
<xnox> happyaron: what's the license of the images. Have they been created / collected under Create Commons Attribution-ShareAlike 3.0?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, \o/
<kenvandine> seb128, last night i had it start gallery-app when needed by system-settings ;)
<happyaron> xnox: yes
<seb128> kenvandine, great!
<xnox> happyaron: ok. awesome =)
<kenvandine> seb128, on the phone even... and the desktop :)
<happyaron> xnox: it's a prerequest for people submitting their works.
<xnox> happyaron: good =)
<kenvandine> seb128, it does require a small patch to system-settings, i'll propose that today
<kenvandine> removing 2 lines of code :)
<xnox> happyaron: some people in the past did get upset when their images got selected =)))) all is good then.
<happyaron> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I guess that's in the background panel? if so pleases stack it on top of https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/background-option-selector-and-ui-tweaks/+merge/184081 to avoid conflicts
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, well, assuming they edit the same source, which is likely
<seb128> kenvandine, bonus point if you review that one ;-)
<Laney> want to fix the fallback image case while you're in background? ;-)
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> Laney, is https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/reset-unity-launcher/+merge/183490 blocked on changes from my side? did you want me to change that bool return to void?
<Laney> seb128: Don't mind
<Laney> Do what you think is best; I'll approve or you can self approve
<seb128> Laney, well, your call, just let me know if I need to do something before it's approved
<seb128> Laney, let's keep it this way, I'm going to add code to handle the error cases later
<jibel> sil2100, not really
<Laney> k
<jibel> sil2100, I found that the client (lxc guest) issues a dhcp discovery, and stops here while the server responded correctly
<jibel> sil2100, so it doesn't acquire an ip address
<jibel> and is unable to do name resolution of course
<jibel> sil2100, but why only intel, that's the big question
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> jibel: that would mean that this was simply not-always-reproducible, and we just got unlucky to get the same bug on the indicator stack twice in a row
<jibel> sil2100, well, I usually don't believe in coincidences, can you ping me next time you see this happening?
<xnox> happyaron: uploaded. It will be in NEW queue, requirying archive admin check. I'll ping them about it.
<happyaron> xnox: thanks!
<sil2100> jibel: sure thing, thanks for looking into that :)
<sil2100> Mirv: I see the previous run of the stacks didn't finish... I'll abort it to make place for the 16:00 tick to kick in, ok?
<sil2100> Mirv: all halted, I hope that the 14 UTC tick will start correctly!
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, probably it will
<sil2100> kenvandine, cyphermox: had to run all stacks manually, since the tick didn't start because of a bug on mangers (a leftover stack.started in unity)
<kenvandine> sil2100, will it run next tick?
<sil2100> kenvandine: yes
<sil2100> kenvandine: as long as there is no other power outage ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<jibel> sil2100, there is a job called cu2d-build_all-head to run all the stacks
<desrt_> pitti: hey
<desrt_> pitti: hitting some weird pygobject issues suddenly
<desrt> pitti: in particular, this weird _PyGObject_API thing being conditionally defined as 'extern' is causing all kinds of weirdness
<xnox> I'd like a quick reality check: on ubuntu desktop we do not use nm-applet, instead we use indicator-network ?!
<xnox> i think seeds agree with me.
<seb128> xnox, no
<seb128> xnox, desktop uses nm-applet, indicator-network is in universe
<seb128> xnox, i-n lacks stuff like vpn support atm, it's not at feature parity for default install
<xnox> seb128: ok. In that case what does "NotShownIn=GNOME" mean? any DE started with gnome-session?
<seb128> xnox, it means it starts in Unity sessions but not GNOME (gnome-shell) ones
<seb128> xnox, because gnome-shell has its own indicator
<xnox> seb128: .... what about lubuntu / xubuntu?
<seb128> xnox, they are XFCE and LXDE so it starts there
 * xnox thought those were also GNOME
<xnox> seb128: hm ok.
<seb128> xnox, not sure what happens in gnome-panel's session though
<seb128> jbicha, ^
<seb128> jbicha, doesn't using NotShownIn=GNOME in nm-applet creates issue for gnome-panel users?
<xnox> seb128: jbicha: for the record this is about bug 1189309 and patch by darkxst at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libappindicator/+bug/1189309/comments/11
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1189309 in libappindicator "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_status_icon_set_visible()" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> xnox, I think that patch is going to create issues for gnome-panel users
<cyphermox> sil2100: thanks
<jbicha> I was talking with the Edubuntu guys earlier this week: I think that since GNOME Flashback uses indicators and is more similar to Unity than GNOME Shell that it should identify itself as Unity
<jbicha> that would fix a lot of little issues like this
<seb128> you would get controls in g-c-c like the unity launcher controls
<seb128> or the screenlock looking different
<seb128> or nautilus and stuff behaving differently
<jbicha> right but I believe Edubuntu wants the Ubuntu/Unity look and behavior anyway
<jbicha> the Unity launcher controls could check dbus for whether Unity is running instead of XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<seb128> sure, patches are welcome
<jbicha> flashback uses the same gnome-screensaver that Unity 7.1 does
<seb128> we change the look of the lock screen under unity
<seb128> e.g hide the top panel
<seb128> since that looks like gnome-shell top's bar
<jbicha> oh I don't think that's very important since with the indicators, Flashback doesn't look like GNOME Shell's top bar either
<seb128> jbicha, well, it was on example, I know we made some distro specific behaviour depends on the session type being Unity, it means changing the value is going to have an impact on some runtime things for those session
<seb128> jbicha, but not my call, I'm just pointing it
<seb128> Laney, Scroller.qml and TimePicker.qml are mostly copy from code already being shipped right? did you change lot?
<Laney> A bit. I added a date picker that I took from mzanetti's git repository
<Laney> Made some other visual changes - the ones in the calendar app hardcoded a lot of their things
<Laney> TimePicker.qml could probably be called TimeAndDatePicker.qml
<seb128> Laney, those are going to go away over time anyway right?
<Laney> when the proper pickers arrive they will die, yes
<seb128> Laney, in case you didn't notice, I'm trying to find myself an excuse to just glance over that code, quite some code to review :p
<Laney> haha
<seb128> Laney, I'm going to do an "user review" and read a bit through the code but not be too picky about it
<seb128> e.g "it works, ship it" ;-)
<Laney> Put pressure on the sdk guys to make the pickers come then you get to make it disappear faster
<Laney> ok :P
<seb128> yeah, I can do that as well!
<seb128> Laney, ok, +1 on the datetime, I don't see anything obviously wrong from a quick reading and it works great here ... just need to be rebased due to pot conflict
<Laney> alrighty, thanks, will do that in a second
<seb128> (those start being annoying, I'm pondering just letting them out of the mps and do a manual refresh every now and then)
<seb128> Laney, if you could rebase https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/change-current-security-ui/+merge/184138 on top of the datetime as well...
<Laney> timedate pushed
<Laney> let me merge the other one
<seb128> Laney, I found a bug in that one as well, commented on the mr
<Laney> done, resubmitted with prerequisite
<Laney> ah, correct, good spot
<Laney> fixed
<seb128> excellent
<seb128> nice to see stuff landing ;-)
<seb128> and backends working
<Laney> having some kind of namespace comprehension fail with _
<seb128> _?
<Laney> for i18n
<seb128> Laney, namespace = gettext domain ?
<Laney> no, C++ namespace
<Laney> it doesn't find the function
<seb128> oh :/
<seb128> Laney, does it work if you use dgettext()?
<Laney> probably will do
<Laney> bah, that broke it
<Laney> will have to look more in the morning
<seb128> Laney, have a nice evening!
<Laney> apparently it's the last day of good weather all year ;-)
<Laney> going to go for a ride to say goodbye
<seb128> sounds great
<seb128> weather is nice here today and should still be good tomorrow
<seb128> then it starts raining
<seb128> jbicha, libgdata is stucked on proposed beause tests hang often during build, do you plan to look at that?
<seb128> xnox, did you end up reviewing the kylin wallpaper and nautilus-share?
<xnox> seb128: wallpapers in new queue, did not upload share.
<seb128> xnox, ok, do you plan to look at it or should I put it on my todo (or keep it there rather ;-)
<jbicha> seb128: I don't think I'm going to be able to look into the libgdata tests
<seb128> jbicha, ok, I might just open an upstream bug and disable some of those
<seb128> well, I'm going to try to call pitti for help first, if he's not overbusy
<fginther> cyphermox, do you know what's going on with these failures? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/cu2d-oif-head-1.1prepare-grail/325/console
<fginther> cyphermox, it looks similar to a problem I started hitting with some launchpad scripts, I had to change the login method
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> somehow the server can't properly speak to api.launchpad.net, but it seems to me more like a network problem than anything else
<cyphermox> the login method wouldn't cause this
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-09-06
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> hey desrt
<pitti> desrt: hm, any details? I've never heard about troubles there
<cyphermox> hey pitti
<cyphermox> sup ? :)
<pitti> hey cyphermox, how are you?
<cyphermox> not bad
<cyphermox> and you?
<pitti> quite fine indeed
<pitti> getting prepared for the two conferences
<cyphermox> fun
<cyphermox> I'm actively trying to get as much code done as possible prior to next week's sprint
<cyphermox> stuff for MTP :)
<pitti> cyphermox: oooh, is Ubuntu Phone going to get MTP for 13.10?
<pitti> (much needed indeed)
<cyphermox> it's likely
<cyphermox> I had written some initial stuff just for pictures, in Qt
<cyphermox> now rewriting in boost, that was asked in my review... and it makes some sense to keep it as light as possible
<pitti> there's no standard MTP server implementation in Debian/Ubuntu already?
<cyphermox> nah
<cyphermox> or anyway, not that we've noticed
<pitti> indeed, a quick apt-cache search yields only client-side stuff
<pitti> cyphermox: do you use the android implementation, or completely from scratch?
<jibel> good morning
<cyphermox> pitti: yeah, using the android API, ported to C++
<cyphermox> good morning jibel
<jibel> Good morning cyphermox
<sil2100> Morning!
<Sweetshark> Good morning, NSA! Good morning, Ubuntu!
<Laney> helloooo
<Laney> happy grey and wet friday
<larsu> grey and wet? It's perfectly sunny here :P
<seb128> Laney, happy warm and sunny friday!
<ogra_> and *hot* !
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Laney> you'll get it soon >:|
<Laney> hey
<seb128> Laney, yeah, tomorrow it seems :/
<Sweetshark> seb128: do you think we can get the libwpd and libvisio synced in still? I agree with ricotz on them (visio for the bugfix and wpd is trivial security fixing).
<Sweetshark> seb128: sorry for not pushing for that before the freeze ..
<seb128> Sweetshark, they have been synced this morning I think (I saw them in saucy-changes iirc)
<Sweetshark> oh, awesome.
<Sweetshark> thx
<seb128> Sweetshark, yw
<Sweetshark> seb128: btw, the libreoffice fixes are still building in the ppa. It took a bit longer, because there were tests that tried to ensure the product to be broken. :/
<jibel> yay, I powered up my printer and the system asks me a password then to reboot. I double-checked and I'm really running Ubuntu not Windows :(
<happyaron> seb128: can you have a look at ubuntukylin-wallpapers in NEW queue if convenient?
<seb128> happyaron, sure, let me have a look
<happyaron> thanks
<seb128> jibel, did you try if it was actually working without reboot?
<seb128> tkamppeter_, ^ why does one need to reboot after installing a printer?
<jibel> seb128, I just need to logout/login because apparently "something" added me do a new group
<jibel> seb128, but I don't know what asked me the message in the dislaog box was a rather cryptic usermod command
<seb128> jibel, what sort of printer is that? I wonder if you have one of those hp/hplip tools
<jibel> and the printer is connected since ages to this machine, so I don't know why it is asking me now
<seb128> jibel, things for sure don't look like that with the standard GNOME tools
<seb128> jibel, could be a bug...
<seb128> tkamppeter_ would know better
<jibel> seb128, probably hplip but don't bother, I'll file a bug it is just super non-user friendly
<seb128> jibel, yeah, agreed, hopefully it's not the "default experience" but specific to some printers models/brand
<jibel> seb128, well HP is quite popular
<seb128> jibel, I don't need hplip to drive my hp
<jibel> anyway, I'll logout/in as I need my ticket before I leave home :)
<seb128> k
<seb128> jibel, and please open a bug
<seb128> tkamppeter_, ^
<jibel> I think I needed some specific piece of HP software to configure the wireless on the printer, maybe that's it. I'll dig a bit
<psivaa> sil2100: Mirv: just in case you haven't seen my message about jenkins in m-o:
<psivaa> i am having to restart jenkins in magners, due to some hang in the locks and latches plugin.
<psivaa>  there are some tests cu2d-* running and am wondering if i could abort them and restart?
<czajkowski> aloha
<sil2100> psivaa: let me check that
<psivaa> sil2100: thank you
<seb128> happyaron, I guess they/you verified that the images are CC-BY-SA ones?
<happyaron> seb128: yes, it was a contest, and using CC-BY-SA is prerequest for submiting works.
<sil2100> psivaa: ok, I aborted the test jobs as the intel machine again entered an infinite loop...
<sil2100> psivaa: so I guess we're done now, no jobs running
<psivaa> sil2100: thank you
<sil2100> Mirv, jibel: so, intel once again entered the infinite mouse-movement loop so I had to abort it
<jibel> psivaa, but hurry, next tick is in 35minutes and it sometimes takes ages for m-o to reboot
<sil2100> Mirv, jibel: but it seems that also the nvidia machine went offline, as well as intel (at least the jenkins slaves)
<jibel> psivaa, I mean for jenkins on m-o to restart
<psivaa> jibel: ack
<seb128> happyaron, ok, it's weird that Kylin is having warty.... wallpaper as well, we have to keep that name in ubuntu to handle updates, but you would think that Kylin didn't do the same mistake for their first release
<seb128> happyaron, anyway, looks fine, NEWing it
<Mirv> sil2100: ok
<happyaron> seb128: It was forked from ubuntu-wallpapers and find that name does not hurt...
<happyaron> thanks
<jibel> sil2100, re slave same error than we already had Error: Invalid or corrupt jarfile /var/run/jenkins/slave.jar
<jibel> sil2100, I restarted the slave
<jibel> sil2100, same on intel
<jibel> # ls -l /var/run/jenkins/slave.jar
<jibel> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Sep  6 09:25 /var/run/jenkins/slave.jar
<jibel> empty file
<jibel> sil2100, I'll add debug code to the upstart job to understand what is going on here. I'm wondering if it could be related to the name resolution issues we are seeing
<jibel> meanwhile I restarted the slaves
<sil2100> jibel: I wonder! Thanks ;)
<jibel> sil2100, I'm pretty sure that's the cause of the problem, wget -O always creates the output file even if it fails to resolve the source and the upstart job only checks if slave.jar exists not if it is empty. So in this case it is successful.
<psivaa> sil2100: jibel: jenkins is back up in m-o, thanks for the help
<seb128> Laney, you said I can approve https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/reset-unity-launcher/+merge/183490 right?
<Laney> seb128: let me do it
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> seb128: there's a pending mardy review
<seb128> Laney, I added him for the "do you see a real value about having the author info in the sources"
<seb128> Laney, but that's not specific for this merge, I'm just going to bring it up at the status update next we"ek
<Laney> k
<seb128> Laney, bah, stupid pot, https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/filter-panels/+merge/184058 CI is unhappy, you need to rebase
<Laney> ffs
<seb128> Laney, from now on let's stop doing the pot updates in the mrs
<Laney> can we talk about getting hooks support to do it automatically?
<seb128> yeah, I tried to ping alesage about that yesterday
<seb128> I'm just not sure if that should be done at commit time
<seb128> or on didrocks' side for uploads
<Laney> yeah, that's what I was thinking
<seb128> upload time?
<Laney> yep
<Laney> pre-upload jobs or so
<seb128> right
<Laney> don't know if there is somethingl ike that already
<seb128> so let's wait next week for didrocks to be back
<Laney> maybe sil2100 knows already
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: ^ do you know if there is any infra we could use to add a "update translation template" in the cu2d stack?
<Laney> pushed again anyhow
<Laney> what do other project do with this problem?
<Mirv> seb128: I don't know right away, I agree that didrocks has probably the quickest answer to that. sil2100 has looked at the code base a bit, though.
<seb128> Laney, I'm not sure we have many projects being set up to be translated in trunk that way
<seb128> Laney, most of the unity stack is translated on the ubuntu side, through the pot import in package uploads
<Laney> how do they get back upstream?
<seb128> Laney, they don't
<seb128> they don't really do "upstream"
<seb128> e.g since we daily release they mostly stopped doing tarballs
<seb128> Laney, though the daily release are buggy as well atm due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/langpack-o-matic/+bug/1201485
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1201485 in langpack-o-matic "Need to import translations for the unity daily builds" [Undecided,Triaged]
<sil2100> seb128: I didn't really see anything like that in cu2d, not sure how didrocks had it planned out
<Laney> hm
<Laney> seb128: I guess you want to talk to infinity if you want that to be scheduled for work
<seb128> Laney, right, pitti pinged wgrant/StevenK about it (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/09/02/%23ubuntu-devel.html#t09:25) but that doesn't mean that's on somebody's todolist
<seb128> infinity, hey, what do you think about ^? ;-)
<desrt> pitti: i'm hitting problems later along when trying to build with -fno-common
<pitti> desrt: ah, so that's the gist of it? build with -fno-common and see it blow up?
<desrt> pitti: building pygobject itself with -fno-common is fine, but then try to build another project that includes that header
<desrt> unless you define some NO_IMPORT macros, or such, you'll get multiple non-extern definitions of that symbol (depending on how many .c files you include it from)
<desrt> which makes -fno-common unhappy
<desrt> the error message that gets thrown is confusing
<desrt> but fixing that extern fixes the issue
<happyaron> xnox: I wonder when will binary NEW review happen? ask seb128?
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> so much pinging
<seb128> happyaron, looking...
<happyaron> :-)
<seb128> happyaron, btw https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings is where we set the default background
<happyaron> seb128: thanks, I'll look into this.
<seb128> happyaron, binNEWed
<happyaron> great, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<bcurtiswx> cyphermox, you are working with the indicator-messages menu, correct? I'm testing it and will start filing bugs soon, but i'm looking for a blueprint (if any) to see if there are things still being worked on before I go spamming bug lists :)
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx: not me, but yes it is still being worked on,
<bcurtiswx> cyphermox, who is working on that then?
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx: larsu perhaps?
<seb128> Laney, if you review https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/storage-displays-clicks/+merge/184321 go to the launchpad UI, I put some review comments in the description
<seb128> bcurtiswx, what sort of bugs?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, larsu is, but I think he called it a day already for today
<Laney> seb128: k, will review in a minute
<Laney> finishing up a branch
<seb128> Laney, no hurry, I stacked a few easy other branches today as well
<seb128> Laney, e.g mostly ValueSelector -> ItemSelector
<Laney> is that OptionSelector?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, seems new empathy messages don't show, those who use the xchat indicators, that doesn't show notifications either. The difference being that the me-menu notices empathy is on, which it doesn't notice when xchat is on
<seb128> Laney, yeah, it's a bit stupid, nic-doffay said they can't name 2 widgets the same thing, so they have "OptionSelector" which is the normal widget and ListItem.ItemSelector which is the list version of it
<seb128> e.g different names
<Laney> oh I see
<seb128> the difference is mostly UI, the first version is in an UbuntuShape, e.g round corners
<seb128> the second one is a list item
<seb128> Laney, the background panel use the round shaped variant if you want to see it ;-)
<Laney> roger
<seb128> pitti, hey, do you have any spare cycle to help on a libgdata's test randomly blocking, by any chance?
<seb128> pitti, it seems to happen often on the builder, the current version is blocked in proposed due to it :/
<Laney> oh interesting, it seems you don't get events if you aren't the top page on the pagestack
<seb128> I'm pondering turning the tests off, but it would be better to get it fixed
<pitti> seb128: not in the next two weeks, I'm afraid; sprint in Lexington next week, then LinuxCon/plumbers the week after
<pitti> seb128: a retry of the build doesn't help either?
<seb128> pitti, k, no worry, it doesn't hurt to ask ;-)
<seb128> pitti, I tried like 5 retries, it worked once on i386 (but we had another upload since)
<pitti> do they reproduce at all in sbuild? (the hangs)
<seb128> pitti, I try to not do it much because they hand so "take a builder down until timeout"
<seb128> hang
<Sweetshark> launchpad down? or a glitch in the matrix for NSA update?
<pitti> seb128: yeah, easier with PPA builds, as they can be easily cancelled
<seb128> Sweetshark, wfm
<seb128> pitti, I can't reproduce on a porter box schroot or in pbuilder
<Sweetshark> seb128: thx, yeah its back
<Laney> those environments probably have network access
<seb128> Laney, right, but it's not purely online/offline since it built once on i386/launchpad
<seb128> Laney, and ppc/armhf built
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> there's probably some kind of race / fallback / something
<Sweetshark> seb128: the 4.1.1 update with fixes for tiff/eps/etc. image loading and unity menu integration just hit the ppas btw ....
<seb128> Sweetshark, great, ready for sponsoring?
<seb128> Laney, yeah, likely, it's just ETOOMUCHTODO, it seems a non trivial one, and I'm not sure I've an afternoon to spend on it :/
<seb128> Laney, I'm going to try to get a backtrace at least to upstream a bug report
<seb128> is there a way to put a pbuilder offline easily?
<seb128> (out of disconnecting my laptop from the internet :p)
<Sweetshark> seb128: well, I want the upstream point release updates still.
<Laney> don't know
<Sweetshark> (from 4.1.2~rc2)
<Laney> ask in devel, someone there probably has a recipe
<Sweetshark> seb128: that should be tagged ~tuesday next week.
<seb128> Sweetshark, oh, right, I remember now
<tkamppeter> jibel, seb128, hi
<sil2100> alex_abreu: ping!
<alex_abreu> sil2100, pong, have I done something wrong ? :)
<Laney> haha
<sil2100> alex_abreu: ;)
<sil2100> alex_abreu: depends... ;p
<alex_abreu> heh
<alex_abreu> tell me
<sil2100> alex_abreu: so, we have a sticky situation in libunity-webapps related to your last merge - the launch of the webapp container
<sil2100> alex_abreu: it forces a dependency on webbrowser from within the webapps service, and this is a problem when thinking about powerpc
<sil2100> alex_abreu: since we don't have webbrowser-app for powerpc, because of Qt5
<alex_abreu> sil2100, arg . ... :/
<alex_abreu> sil2100, do we still care about powerpc ?
<sil2100> alex_abreu: in overall, not really ;) But I wonder how it would be from the webapps perspective
<sil2100> seb128: hi! Are migrations from -proposed blocked on no-powerpc?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> not no-powerpc but the same rule as any other arch
<seb128> sil2100, if ppc existed before yes
<alex_abreu> sil2100, we don't really care afaik
<sil2100> alex_abreu: I'm not really into webapps stuff, but is this dependency on webbrowser-app necessary? Is this the way it should be?
<alex_abreu> sil2100, is there a specific debian/control trick that we could use besides specifying the archs /
<alex_abreu> ?
<alex_abreu> sil2100, well in saucy and upward webapps will use the webbrowser-app as a chromeless container, the only dependancy is the desktop file for each webapp indirectly calling it
<seb128> ok, time for some exercice
<seb128> have a good w.e everyone
<Laney> see you!
<seb128> (I'm going to be back in ~1h just to deal with backlog before calling it a week)
<seb128> bbl
<alex_abreu> sil2100, any ideas on how to "fix" the issue for powerpc? be more specific w/ the archs in control?
<sil2100> alex_abreu: hm hmmm
<sil2100> alex_abreu: I think we'll have to think about that in more detail on Monday, since the problem is that we were already releasing powerpc binaries
<alex_abreu> sil2100, ok, I'll take a note and ping you on monday
<cyphermox> larsu: is your change in indicator-messages fixing something that genuinely doesn't work?
<cyphermox> larsu: as you know we're in feature freeze, and there is no FFe that I know of that covers non-bugfix for indicator-messages :)
<cyphermox> so I'll let you or someone else convince me that moving files around for consistency is fixing bugs :)
<larsu> cyphermox: it was just something that has been bugging me for a while and didn't get to it before FF. You're right though, we probably shouldn't include it in 13.10. I'll revert it on Monday.
<cyphermox> larsu: bah. I'm happy to be convinced it's bugfix, since it's making the install cleaner; I'm just not willing to make that call myself
<cyphermox> if you want to revert, it's just as fine
<jbicha> it's sort of a multiarch fix, right?
<larsu> jbicha: sort of?
<larsu> I'm fine either way. I can totally understand you not wanting it post-ff
<jbicha> do the indicators work as multiarch?
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-09-07
<bkerensa> Time/Date Indicator seems broken on Saucy
<robru> Mirv, ping. i know it's saturday for you but just curious if you happen to be looking at your jenkins tick right now... ;-)
<mdeslaur> is gnome-screenshot working for anybody?
<czajkowski> mdeslaur: yup
<mdeslaur> czajkowski: hrm, thanks....I wonder why it's getting a black screen for me
<czajkowski> mdeslaur: what happens when you print screen
<mdeslaur> czajkowski: it comes up with a completely black image
<mdeslaur> czajkowski: are you running saucy with -intel?
<czajkowski> mdeslaur: yes
<czajkowski> usually you need to restrt something
<czajkowski> I have this conversation with seb a lot :)
<czajkowski> known bug
<mdeslaur> czajkowski: oh, interesting...ok, I'll try restarting...thanks
<mdeslaur> czajkowski: hehe, that worked. Thanks :P
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> annoying known bug for a long time
<stgraber> just in case someone cares (I don't enough to file a bug), gnome-session-properties currently segfaults in saucy (at least on amd64)
<jbicha> stgraber: I think that's bug 1193913
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1193913 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "gnome-session-properties hits an error if there is no entry to list" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193913
<darkxst> stgraber, its fine here
<stgraber> jbicha: looks like it, though I have two .desktop in ~/.config/autostart
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-09-08
<jbicha> hmm, evolution-data-server 3.8.5 crashes on login here :(
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-09-01
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks ;-)
<pitti> bonjour seb128 ! as-tu eu un bon w.e./
<pitti> ?
<seb128> pitti, salut, oui, très bon ! et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: ici aussi; ma sœur, "in-law", niece, et neveu nous ont visité hier, c'était bon
<seb128> pitti, in-law = belle-famille in french
<seb128> sister-in-law = belle-soeur, brother-in-law=beau-frère
<pitti> seb128: ah, beau-frère :)
<seb128> pitti, dimanche en famille, c'est bien :-)
<pitti> seb128: le lesson de famille manque ce mot :)
<seb128> hehe
<pitti> je seulment fais duolingo à les week-ends
<didrocks> seb128: do you think you will have time to test udtc today (before the official announce, tomorrow)?
<seb128> didrocks, can do, sure
<didrocks> thanks :)
 * didrocks tries on amd64 utopic and trusty
<Noskcaj> Could someone please review my gnome-menus merge?
<Noskcaj> https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/gnome-menus/3.13/+merge/231633
<seb128> Noskcaj, hi?
<Noskcaj> hey seb128
<seb128> Noskcaj, what about that url?
<Noskcaj> i linked it 10 mins after asking for a review
<Noskcaj> Bugfix only stuff
<seb128> oh
<seb128> well, it should be in the sponsoring queue
<seb128> I'm also unsure about taking from an unstable serie
<seb128> it might that 3.13.4 has api/abi changes and that we get stucked on an unstable version if we don't want those this cycle
<seb128> looking to the git log, there doesn't seem be much we need/a strong motivation for that update
<seb128> it's basically the revert we distro patched and some small fixes
<didrocks> appmenu seems to not be working with scale mode in virtualbox
<seb128> scale, like the hidpi factor from unity?
<didrocks> no, from the virtualbox guest
 * didrocks dives a little bit into it
<seb128> k
<xnox> hm, my laptop really does not believe that it has display port =(
<Noskcaj> seb128, ok
<xnox> can't connect my external monitor.
<xnox> and morning everyone =)
<seb128> hey xnox
<seb128> how are you?
<didrocks> morning xnox!
<xnox> seb128: morning. Good good =)
<xnox> seb128: didrocks: dell xps 13 (the one that is preinstalled with 12.04.1) really does not fly that well with 14.04 LTS =)
<xnox> i guess it's in my hands to fix some of that.
<seb128> xnox, oh? what's the issue?
<seb128> xnox, I'm thinking about getting one of those
<xnox> seb128: it does not believe that it has a mini display port (xrandr says nothing), compiz goes 140% cpu if google chrome plays any adobe flash, the rest is fine.
<xnox> touchscreen works, bluetooth works, et.al.
<seb128> k
<seb128> small issues for my usecase
<xnox> so minor. does ara's team test display ports?
<seb128> the display port issue is a bit weird
<seb128> isn't that all intel hardware for the video?
<xnox> yeap, haswell graphics & cpu
<xnox> i've tried Intel OTC driver stack as well, no dice.
<seb128> weird
<xnox> oh and I have to boot with "nomodeset" on the kernel command line, otherwise no graphics come up at all.
<xnox> i wonder if it's time to upgrade to 14.10 =/
<seb128> xnox, if 14.04 has bugs supporting that hwd it would be nice to have those fixed in the lts
<xnox> true.
 * xnox ponders if the recovery usb I made is bootable into live cd mode at all.
<xnox> that would help validate if special sauce binaries are at fault for fixing this.
<xnox> ok, will be back later. see ya
<xnox> seb128: good news, purging 01.org drivers, downgrading various local things to trusty-updates, getting latest trusty-updates x stack and kernel, got everything back to good. I have display port working as well as booting normally without nomodeset.
<xnox> life is wonderful with large external screen now =)
<seb128> xnox, downgrading ... can you try upgrading again to see if there is a regression in some proposed version?
<larsu> Trevinho_: hey, what's the state of your frame extents patch? When will we get it in unity?
<willcooke> afternoon all
 * willcooke is back from Speed Awareness training :/
<ogra_> now you know that speed exists ?
<willcooke> ogra_, :)
<willcooke> I think that might have been part of the problem
<ogra_> tell, them speed is finite anyway ... cant exceed light ;)
<didrocks> afternoon speedy (SPDY or http2.0) willcooke!
<Trevinho_> larsu: Yes I'm proposing the patch I did long time ago to, just nkwt
<Trevinho_> Now
<larsu> cool, thanks!
<didrocks> Trevinho_: hey, I think there is an Unity regression on utopic about adding launcher icon
<didrocks> Trevinho_: I just change the settings key for the launcher icons, add one, and it's not picked up by Unity
<didrocks> Trevinho_: it seems to be racy (sometimes, it passes)
<seb128> didrocks, weird, we got few changes in utopic compared to trusty updates
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, maybe the race was already there, I just never got it, but I got it 3 times on my 10 trials
<didrocks> meanwhile, I'll remove the deprecation warning which wouldn't be good in utopic on the CLI
<seb128> right
 * didrocks tries first if the schema_id works in pygi in trusty
<didrocks> yep works
<didrocks> so changing that + tests mocking gsettings
<didrocks> seb128: the glib doc says that schema is deprecated since 2.32, do you know by any chance if we were missing a flag to show deprecation or something changed for utopic?
<didrocks> (not a biggie, just curious)
<seb128> didrocks, it was deprecated but didn't throw warnings until this cycle
<seb128> iirc
<seb128> desrt|pdx or larsu can probably confirm
<didrocks> ok, making sense, thanks!
<seb128> didrocks, or in fact rather https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=d0e706178584d2251b11f71321cdbfee5af04847
<seb128> "GObject: warn on use of deprecated properties"
<seb128> it's not specific to that api
 * larsu confirms what seb128 is saying
<seb128> it's what makes e.g gedit throws warnings about gtk properties
<didrocks> seb128: interesting, thanks for digging!
<seb128> didrocks, yw
<didrocks> at least, that would have make all the tricks to be able to test it on utopic worthwile :)
<didrocks> seb128: tell me once you have time to get it tested, hoping we won't have last minute issues
<seb128> didrocks, what should I do, just install it/run it/verify that android studio get installed/added to the launcher/is working?
<didrocks> seb128: exactly ;)
<didrocks> seb128: if you can remove one of the i386 package
<seb128> doing that now
<seb128> like ?
<didrocks> and even, remove the multi-arch support temporarly :)
<seb128> well, I'm on i386
<didrocks> right, I got it the wrong way around :)
<didrocks> one sec, list of packages is…
<didrocks> seb128: one of those: https://github.com/didrocks/ubuntu-developer-tools-center/blob/master/udtc/frameworks/android.py#L41
<davmor2> willcooke: you wanna go fast take flight lessons it has to be cheaper ;)
<willcooke> davmor2, :D
<seb128> didrocks, works fine for me, but the icon didn't get added to the launcher
<didrocks> seb128: did you try to look what gsettings thinks?
<didrocks> seb128: gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<seb128> didrocks, it's added to the key
<didrocks> ok, Trevinho_ ^
<seb128> same issue that you have I guess
<seb128> ... 'application://android-studio.desktop', 'unity://running-apps', 'unity://expo-icon', 'unity://devices']
<didrocks> seb128: try to change something and set it
<seb128> set what?
<didrocks> this key
<seb128> to what value?
<didrocks> and this time, for me, Unity picked it
<didrocks> well, I removed unity://running-apps for instance
<didrocks> and then, reset it
<didrocks> just to ensure that Unity was listening to key change or not at all
<seb128> didrocks, it works if I set it to something else and back
<didrocks> ok, let's see what Trevinho_ is going to tell us
<didrocks> or bregma_ ^
<didrocks> thanks seb128 for trying it out :)
<seb128> yw
<Trevinho_> didrocks: mh, ok, let me look further on that
<seb128> Trevinho_, hey
<didrocks> Trevinho_: tell us if we can give you any further info or a bug report
<seb128> Trevinho_, what are you guys working on atm? we didn't get unity7 updates for a while it seems :/
<seb128> Trevinho_, do you know if there is a new bugfix update/sru scheduled?
<Trevinho> seb128: hi
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, SRU is in progress. We were about doing it the past week, but I think we might include some more fixes on it. Work has been on my side mostly on completing the hidpi/text scaling and some lockscreen improvements.
<Trevinho> And also bug fixes for trunk as well. The updates are slower due to the landing process and some work done on the unity touch desktop...
<Trevinho> I guess a new landing will happen in days
<Trevinho> didrocks: back to your issue btw for sure nothing changed in the unity side, but it's likely that some changes in glib might underline the problem
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, can be, I really never noticed that issue (apart the other one we discussed last cycle) on the launcher addition itself
<didrocks> tell me if I can do anything, but great that we are at least 2 to confirm :)
<Trevinho> yeah, I remebmer (and saved on my todo that)... :/
<didrocks> Trevinho: want a bug report?
<Trevinho> no, no worries
<Trevinho> I mean, as you prefer
<didrocks> well, let me do one quickly
<seb128> Trevinho, good, looking forward seeing the bugfixes landing ;-)
<seb128> ok, I'm out for some exercice, bbiab
<didrocks> Trevinho: bug #1364070
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1364070 in unity "utopic unity (7.3.1+14.10.20140811-0ubuntu1) launcher addition through gsettings isn't picked up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364070
<ubot5> bug 1364070 in unity (Ubuntu) "utopic unity (7.3.1+14.10.20140811-0ubuntu1) launcher addition through gsettings isn't picked up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364070
<didrocks> seb128: once you are back, mind confirming? ^
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, confirmed
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<mitya57> Hi, I need someone from ~indicator-applet-developers to review two branches:
<mitya57> - lp:~mitya57/appmenu-qt5/lp1362104 for bug 1362104
<mitya57> - lp:~mitya57/indicator-session/lp1363630 for bug 1363630
<mitya57> sil2100: I've added you to reviewers for the former one, can you take a look please?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1362104 in appmenu-qt5 "Hides the app menu even when the global menu is not available" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362104
<ubot5> bug 1362104 in appmenu-qt5 (Ubuntu) "Hides the app menu even when the global menu is not available" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362104
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1363630 in indicator-session "Since revision 446.1.3, Zenity backend is broken" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363630
<ubot5> bug 1363630 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "Since revision 446.1.3, Zenity backend is broken" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363630
<sil2100> mitya57: hey! Thanks, let me take a look at that :)
<mitya57> Wow, two different bug bots
<sil2100> mitya57: ok, on first glimpse it looks ok, but need to have a moment to test, while right now it's a bit busyish
<seb128> yeah, having one bot only would be enough
<didrocks> +1
<didrocks> or rather, +2 :p
<sil2100> I would say -1 ;)
<mitya57> sil2100: thanks in advance
<sil2100> num_of_bots - 1
<didrocks> good night everyone!
<willcooke> FJKong, hey
<willcooke> right, got a craft ale with my name on it.
<willcooke> g'night all,  g'morning robert_ancell :)
<robert_ancell> nom nom, craft ale
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-09-02
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<didrocks> morning seb128!
<seb128> lut didrocks ;!
<pitti> bonjour seb128 et didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> quite fine, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va bien ?
<pitti> we did a fun thing yesterday at Taekwondo training: trampoline jumping!
<pitti> i. e. we started with simple jumps, then some kicks in the air, and finally salti
<seb128> nice
<pitti> I feel my neck and my back today :)
<seb128> did you hurt your neck?
 * pitti presses "Send" to his "decade at Canonical" mail, santé !
<pitti> seb128: nah, not hurt, just some sore muscles due to the totally unusual movements and landing on a mat
<seb128> pitti, I'm reading it, forgot to send mine (it was on a w.e)
<seb128> k
<pitti> seb128: you had your's in April already, no?
<seb128> pitti, no, june
<seb128> official start at least, I was around earlier but still on notice-period before being able to quit my old job
<didrocks> pitti: congrats ;)
<pitti> didrocks: merci ! :)
<larsu_> pitti: congrats! (and cheers!)
 * pitti hugs larsu
<seb128> pitti, I hope we have another great 10 years working together ;-)
<pitti> seb128: so do I! *hug*
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * larsu hugs pitti as well
<larsu> nice mail
<willcooke> morning folks
<willcooke> 10 years pitti :D  Congratulations
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> morniing seb128
<mvo_> pitti: \o/ congrats!
<larsu> good morning willcooke!
<willcooke> hey larsu
<pitti> willcooke, mvo_: \o/ thanks
<seb128> pitti, your post link to a warthogs list url which is password protected btw, not sure if that was wanted?
<pitti> seb128: I only posted it on my canonical G+ account, visible to canonical only; everyone there should be on warthogs@ and have a password
<seb128> pitti, oh, ok, I got confused by the number of people you shared with
<seb128> but if that's the canonical group I guess it makes sense ;-)
<larsu> seb128: I think it's the canonical g+ account even
<larsu> i.e., out own g+
<larsu> *our
<seb128> right
<willcooke> Following on my from G+ post yesterday (https://plus.google.com/108554416426692294217/posts/SQdgmJxzgEJ)  I *can not* get Totem to play HD video with HW acceleration.
<willcooke> That's just FYI
<willcooke> I'm going to see if I can work it out
<willcooke> but I might be back, with questions
<willcooke> ;)
<seb128> can you get it to work using gst command lines?
<willcooke> that's my next port of call
<willcooke> once I've got these darned reviews finished :)
<seb128> willcooke, didrocks is having lunch with the totem's upstream, ask him to get you infos ;-)
<willcooke> orly!
<willcooke> amazing!
<didrocks> I'll be surrounded by 3 RH guys! If I don't come back for our meeting, CALL THE POLICE! :)
<willcooke> XD
<larsu> lol
<mvo_> seb128: I guess its ok to just upload http://paste.ubuntu.com/8213955/ ? or does this need to go through the jenkins merge parcour?
<seb128> mvo_, dunno, I'm not part of the landing team (though you were?)
<seb128> check with sil2100
<seb128> but I would say it's ok to upload, as long as you also commit to trunk/rtm/whatever serie is needed
<mvo_> sil2100: is it ok to land packaging changes like http://paste.ubuntu.com/8213955/ directly in utopic or does this need to go through a formal landing ?
<mvo_> seb128: thanks, I ask him. I want to make apt-get install ubuntu-sdk:$arch work :)
<mvo_> eh, ubuntu-sdk-libs I guess
 * mvo_ is jetlaged
<xnox> mvo_: Guten Morgen! =)
<mvo_> hey xnox
<xnox> mvo_: can you please push your apt repository =)))) ?
<sil2100> mvo_: well, it's best to use the train, but you can push directly if only you make sure this release is then synced up in the bzr trunk and tagged with the version you released
<sil2100> mvo_: ;)
<mvo_> xnox: yes, its on my list once I got over the multi-arch stuff I am currently doing, sorry for letting you wait so long
<mvo_> sil2100: thanks, the debian/control file says it will sync automatically so I will just trust that :)
 * mvo_ crosses fingers that the comment matches reality
<sil2100> Uh? I didn't know we had anything like that!
<mvo_> sil2100: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-messages/trunk.14.10/view/head:/debian/control#L19 <- hope it is still valid in the new world order
<seb128> mvo_, better to commit yourself
<seb128> rather than relying on other to clean up behind you
<xnox> mvo_: ack. well, just emailing /all/ the patches to the bug report, would help as well. It's alright =) in the mean time I've hacked up proxy-command to do simple check instead of PAC file checks.
<seb128> mvo_, that comment basically means "the CI is going to error out for the next person trying to do a landing, because an archive upload is missing from trunk"
<seb128> mvo_, which basically means "whoever hit the error is going to need to understand what the error is there and clean up for you"
<sil2100> mvo_: yeah, so this is a standard message, I wouldn't trust it at all ;)
<mvo_> seb128: bää, I don't like this - ok, I will prepare proper branches
<seb128> mvo_, or just commit your archive upload to trunk
<seb128> sil2100, did the CI stop erroring out on missing revisions?
<didrocks> sil2100: standard message that you don't trust?
<mvo_> seb128: I'm not sure if I have the required permissions for that
<seb128> mvo_, I think coredev has
<didrocks> not sure to understand you :)
<didrocks> mvo_: you should, normally, it's all setup so that you have access to what's needed
<didrocks> and yeah, the idea, if you want to upload yourself is that you just commit back to trunk yourself
<mvo_> ok, I will see if that works
<didrocks> or (at least, in my time), I took care that daily-release/CI Train errors out to not overwrite the archives as seb128 told
<didrocks> after what sil2100 is telling, not sure if that's been removed though
<didrocks> mvo_: you can tag the release as well in trunk, to help CI Train, but it should be able to get it itself
<didrocks> (even without the tag)
<didrocks> if that's not been broken in between (but there was a test for it ;))
 * didrocks goes out for lunch, bbiab
<mvo_> didrocks: thanks, so I will just commit to trunk then, enjoy lunch
<didrocks> thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: that's what I meant - that I wouldn't trust anyone auto-syncing the change up for you in trunk
<willcooke> tsdgeos, hey!  What release of Ubuntu are you running?  I'm on 14.04.  I wonder if something has changed filename wise?
<tsdgeos> willcooke: unicorn thingie
<tsdgeos> 14.10
<tsdgeos> newer vlc too i think
<tsdgeos> VLC media player 2.2.0-pre2 Weatherwax
<tsdgeos> i think yours is TwoFlower
<willcooke> oh wait - what Gfx chipset have you got?
<tsdgeos> intel
<tsdgeos> well an intel+nvidia hybrid
<tsdgeos> but using the intel one
<willcooke> I wonder why it's using VDPAU then?  I thought that was nVidia
<willcooke> ahhh
<willcooke> ok
<tsdgeos> maybe i need to make it not automatic?
<willcooke> I /think/ all that auto does is not crap out when it can't find the HW drivers
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> if i move it from auto to vaapi though drm it works
<willcooke> hrm
<willcooke> well, I'm totally out of my depth now
<willcooke> :)
<tsdgeos> ok, i guess it's just a vlc bug with these hybrid kind of cards
<willcooke> I think we should have some kind of video playback special interest group, 'cos I think this stuff should "just work"
<willcooke> and it does
<willcooke> but you have to do a lot of fiddling first
<willcooke> so I suppose it does work, but not "just works" if you see what I mean
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> correct
<tsdgeos> going to that window is not something i should do, and the thing should be installed by default too
<willcooke> I might try and arrange a session at a sprint some time, see who is interested
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> +1
<willcooke> meeting, brb
<mvo_> Laney: do you plan the gobject-introspection multi-arch transition for utopic too? that would be nice as it brings me closer to my "apt-get install ubuntu-sdk-libs:$arch" goal :)
<dednick> larsu: ping
<larsu> dednick: hey
<larsu> (please don't simply "ping")
<dednick> larsu: hey. i'm having some trouble with g_date_time_format in unity8. can't seem to use utf8 chars in unity8, but can in indicator-datetime. was hoping you would know why.
<larsu> dednick: not sure I understand. g_date_time_format() always produces a utf8 string
<larsu> or do you mean what you pass into it?
<larsu> (which should also be valid utf8)
<dednick> larsu: g_date_time_format(g_date_time_new_now_local(), "%a %d %b\u2003%H:%M") works in indicator-datetime, but not unity8
<larsu> ooh, interesting
<larsu> what's the error?
<dednick> doesn't seem to give one, just passes back null
<dednick> oh. maybe need to log out warnings or something
<larsu> it probably does log something
<dednick> larsu: hm. G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all doesn't give anything extra
<larsu> dednick: I'll have a look
<dednick> oh. shit. that's weird
<larsu> works in python with gi..
<dednick> i think it's some env var part of the make script that is causing it
<dednick> running test by executable works :/
<larsu> woah
<larsu> I can't think of a reason why this would be locale dependent
<dednick> larsu:  env LC_ALL=C
<larsu> ya, I figured
<dednick> hm. weird. maybe it uses sprintf or something which doesnt support unicode under LC_ALL=C
<larsu> dednick: no, it uses g_locale_from_utf8
<larsu> dednick: I don't have this problem from python
 * larsu checks C
 * xnox use C.UTF-8 ?!
<larsu> dednick: does unity8 call setlocale(3)?
<larsu> dednick: it ought to do something like setlocale(LC_ALL, "") to make it pick the locale set by env vars
<dednick> Saviq: ^ ?
<Saviq> larsu, we're not doing anything special, no
<dednick> larsu: this is in tests. i think we use LC_ALL=C explicitly
<larsu> dednick: I don't think anyone picks that up if you don't call setlocale
<larsu> but maybe qt is doing it?
<larsu> can you try calling it like a pasted above, before the call to g_date_time_format()?
<dednick> larsu: will give it a try
<larsu> and set the locale to C.UTF-8, like xnox suggested
<larsu> because, obviously
<dednick> larsu: does that actually exist? can't see it documented anywhere
<Saviq> larsu, yeah, Qt changes formatting based on LC_ALL env
<larsu> Saviq: and glib does based on the C library. You need to call setlocal
<larsu> e
<larsu> and it's what the indicator does, which is why it works there for dednick
<larsu> I guess Qt just looks at the env itself
<dandre> hello,
<dandre> I am getting this error:
<dandre> (unity-control-center:9088): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'com.canonical.Unity.Interface' is not installed
<dandre> what package must I install?
<seb128> dandre, unity-schemas (if you use utopic)
<larsu> mvo_: what does "Multi-Arch: same" do exactly?
<dandre> seb128: I use 14.04
<seb128> dandre, should be in libunity-core-6.0-9 then
<dandre> ok thanks
<dandre> I don't use unity and I had an issue with gnome-control-center when clicked on accessibility setting
<dandre> I got this error and gnome-control-center crashed
<dandre> after installing this package everything seems fine
<seb128> k
<seb128> bug in g-c-c
<dandre> other question: how can I definitivelly  disable all accessibilty features?
<seb128> it should have stopped using that key, since we use unity-control-center for unity
<dandre> yes certainly
<seb128> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface toolkit-accessibility false
<seb128> that should do it, I think
<dandre> ok will try
<seb128> why do you want to desactive it?
<dandre> because ramdomly my numeric keypad is mapped to mouse and I must go to accessibity settings to reset it
<asac> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1363314
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1363314 in ubuntu-clock-app "App fails to launch on up-to-date utopic desktop" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363314 in Ubuntu Clock App "App fails to launch on up-to-date utopic desktop" [Critical,Confirmed]
<asac> seb128: do you know who handles MM on desktop?
<seb128> asac, "mm"?
<asac> multimedia
<asac> gstreamer
<asac> etc.
<seb128> nobody
<seb128> we sync that from Debian
<asac> some folks say that something got synced from debian
<asac> ok who synched?
<seb128> Laney I think
<seb128> but he's on holidays for 10 days
<asac> Laney: pleas see the bug above
<seb128> asac, that's the 3rd channel that's being discussed, can you read backlogs rather than replay the topic yet another time?
<asac> seb128: who is on it?
<asac> i can if i know that its discussed and where
<asac> i cannot read backlogs of all channels
<seb128> asac, nobody, or popey/pmcgowan/etx
<seb128> etc
<seb128> asac, well, you can't read backlogs and I can't discuss the same topic 5 times with 5 different people who each can't read backlos
<seb128> logs
<asac> why dont you just tell me where this discussion happened?
<seb128> asac, it was just discussed on -ci-eng and phablet channels
<dandre> seb128: and I loose my numeric keypad when I use remote desktop too
<asac> k
<seb128> dandre, right, that mouse key
<dandre> Is it possible to unistall mousekey feature?
<seb128> not sure
<mvo_> larsu: on the phone right now, I can asnwer in a sec
<didrocks> willcooke: https://plus.google.com/+DidierRoche/posts/FbieUPhSsdu FYI
<dandre> found that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1262845
<seb128> dandre, you can gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.a11y.keyboard mousekeys-enable false
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I like your orange heart :)
<rickspencer3> that would make a nice t-shirt :)
<dandre> ok
<didrocks> rickspencer3: heh, thanks, I tried to make the heart ubuntu-ish (and check my inskape poor skills)! :)
<rickspencer3> :)
<didrocks> the original is svg, but for some reasons, g+ wouldn't pick it up, so I exported the png for the blog post
<didrocks> mhall119: hey, if you have a minute, maybe you can reshare https://plus.google.com/+DidierRoche/posts/FbieUPhSsdu on our developer g+ community and other channels you normally use? ;)
<didrocks> ogra_ is still the professional g+ share*r* ;)
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> of course, didrocks couldn't resist listing dart in there ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: that was my little easter egg :)
<seb128> :-)
<larsu> hehe I noticed that as well
<larsu> didrocks: congrats ;)
<didrocks> thanks dude :)
<didrocks> let's see if people will retweet/share…
 * larsu wonders if he should log into google to do so
<larsu> all of the 5 people I'm connected with will see it!
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<willcooke> ogra_, hey - can you fill me in on this Gst bug?  Is there a bug open?
<ogra_> willcooke, nope, not yet ... i dont know about popeys issue ... i talked to Laney about that landing because it suddenly build-deps on libdrm2 annd friends on armhf ... which makes these for us useless deps end up on the phone images
<ogra_> willcooke, that was during debconf and Laney said he'd take a look ... i didnt know he'll be off this week tough
<ogra_> willcooke, popey assumes the landing can have to do with the CI jobs failing, but i dont think we have a 100% proof for that
<tkamppeter> willcooke, hi
<ogra_> it just matches the timing
<willcooke|meetin> tkamppeter, hey!  In a meeting, but can type a bit
<tkamppeter> willcooke|meetin, can you make your slides editable for me? Thanks.
<willcooke|meetin> tkamppeter, ah crap, sorry!
<seb128> ogra_, popey, asac: it would help if people filed proper bugs, rather than giving partly info through IRC pings to people they think it's appropriate to ping
<seb128> willcooke|meetin, ^
<ogra_> seb128, true dat
<seb128> like Laney got pinged, he's off, nobody else is in the loop and there is not even a proper description of the problem
<seb128> if we had a bug the issue would probably be already assigned/tracked
<willcooke|meetin> tkamppeter, done
<popey> seb128: I filed a bug, 3 days ago (weekend and us holiday notwithstanding) and have been asking for people to help with it over the last 48 hours.
<willcooke|meetin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/camera-app/+bug/1364258
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1363314 in ubuntu-clock-app "duplicate for #1364258 App fails to launch on up-to-date utopic desktop" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363314 in Ubuntu Clock App "duplicate for #1364258 App fails to launch on up-to-date utopic desktop" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1363314 in ubuntu-clock-app "App fails to launch on up-to-date utopic desktop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363314
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363314 in Ubuntu Clock App "App fails to launch on up-to-date utopic desktop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363314
<willcooke|meetin> grr - still bots++
<seb128> sil2100, can we get the duplicated bot out again?
<seb128> popey, ok, just not assigned on the components you guys are blaming
<popey> I'm not blaming anyone.
<seb128> popey, well, asac&co are
<popey> I'm _asking_ for help.
<sil2100> seb128: +1 on that! But I have no control over those :)
<seb128> sil2100, oh, I though you said you would get one bot less yesterday, I probably misread ;-)
 * popey has requested its removal
<sil2100> seb128: no no, I was just joking that I'd like a -1 on the bot count ;)
<popey> fyi #ubuntu-irc is where you request that
<sil2100> popey: yeah, me and Mirv are also trying to find out all the time what could be the cause of those issues
<sil2100> popey: and actually who to ping to get it fixed, as it's not obvious right now withou Laney
<popey> didrocks: i think i killed your blog
<seb128> popey, dropping-letter runs fine on my utopic desktop env
 * popey tries again
<willcooke|meetin> didrocks, confirmed - your blog is dead!
<popey> seb128: still fails here from trunk on an up to date utopic machine http://paste.ubuntu.com/8215342/
<seb128> popey, does that fail as well, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8215350/
<cyphermox_> seb128: hey
<cyphermox_> to answer your question from yesterday, 'no sim' after flight mode was a known issue yes
<seb128> cyphermox_, "was"?
<seb128> cyphermox_, when did it get fixed?
<cyphermox_> it may or may not be expected to be fixed
<seb128> cyphermox_, hey btw :-)
<cyphermox_> I don't know
<seb128> k
<seb128> who is working on it?
<cyphermox_> I know awe and tiago and others talked about it
<popey> seb128: no, that rings
<cyphermox_> I mean, alfonso
<cyphermox_> Wellark may also know about it
<seb128> popey, ok
<cyphermox_> ah, so I hear Wellark is on vacation this week?
<seb128> cyphermox_, seems so
<cyphermox_> :/
<cyphermox_> seb128: is the network indicator something I can help with?
<seb128> cyphermox_, I'm not working on it/one of the maintainers, but I guess help there would be welcome yes :-)
<cyphermox_> seb128: assuming everything else is in order I may be able to jump on the bugs there
<seb128> (especially on the settings side)
<cyphermox_> aye
<cyphermox_> I'll check
<seb128> great
<seb128> thanks
<cyphermox_> I have to go through a small list of bluetooth bugs first, but I think they're already mostly covered
<seb128> if I didn't screw up, that should silent the other bot
<seb128> popey, does it work better if you uninstall some of the gstreamer plugin binaries?
<willcooke> didrocks, let me know when it's back and I'll test it
<didrocks> willcooke: it's up
 * didrocks looks at cloudflare
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> didrocks, lulz - I think it's down again
<didrocks> pfff, first time I publish something since I switched to a raspberry pi
<willcooke> wait - its bacjk
<willcooke> maybe just slow
<didrocks> yeah, let me see if can connect this cloudflare thing quickly
<willcooke> didrocks, the initial GET took about 5 seconds
<willcooke> :D
<didrocks> waow…
<didrocks> ok, I start to appreciate my old grilled shuttle K a little bit more
<popey> didrocks: sorry, i tweeted from @ubuntu which probably killed it ☻
<didrocks> at least, it was able to cope with the traffic
<didrocks> popey: ahah, that would explain! thanks nevertheless ;)
<popey> didnt realise you were running it on a Z80
<didrocks> rohhh
<popey> seb128: hmm, any in particular?
<seb128> popey, anything which is not default on desktop? e.g keep base and good and fluendos
<didrocks> willcooke: popey: load average is 52
<willcooke> didrocks, O_o
<didrocks> 78
<didrocks> I guess, it's the mem which is going to explode…
<popey> lolz
<willcooke> didrocks,  you could move it to a static HTML page
<popey> i see two willcooke's
<didrocks> willcooke: that's exactly what I'm doing :p
<willcooke> didrocks, :)
<seb128> pitti, I seem to hit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1358734 every time apport triggers on utopic, is that a known issue/on your list?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358734 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-retrace crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in _print_message(): 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe1' in position 615: ordinal not in range(128)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<didrocks> 106!
<pitti> seb128: no,  it's not; thanks for pointing out, adding to TODO
<seb128> pitti, thanks, let me know if you need debug info
<seb128> could be locale specific
<popey> seb128: I'm down to these http://paste.ubuntu.com/8215610/ and it still fails.
<seb128> popey, hum, ok :-/
<seb128> popey, I'm going to need to investigate more then, thanks for checking!
<seb128> I wonder why it works here (or it's because I'm on i386, going to test on other archs in a bit)
<seb128> but first out for some exercice, be back before the meeting
<didrocks> popey: ok, I guess the maze is back. It's funny to think it's not my connexion limiting this, but my hw. I need to find a backup plan for the next post
<willcooke> didrocks, cloudflare looks pretty good :)
<didrocks> willcooke: yeah, I'm signing up as we speak :)
<willcooke> likewise
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<didrocks> thanks to Jorge!
<popey> seb128: fyi, i can run dropping letters from trunk on my amd64 desktop (nvidia http://paste.ubuntu.com/8215728/) but not on my amd64 laptop (intel http://paste.ubuntu.com/8215610/).
<popey> didrocks: I will take it as a personal challenge to ddos whatever you do to fix it for your next post
<didrocks> popey: challenge accepted! :)
<popey> seb128: ignore that last test, erroneous
<rickspencer3> willcooke, you inspired me, I am downloading the desktop-next image right now :)
<willcooke> rickspencer3, do you have one of those Inspiron laptops?  Their really cute.
<rickspencer3> willcooke, I do. but I am going to try it on my Lenovo u310 touch
<willcooke> rickspencer3, there is a kbd input bug right now which stops you logging in to U1, so you can easily install packages
<willcooke> but we're working on
<willcooke> or rather, it's on the list
<rickspencer3> willcooke, does that mean I can't install click packages until it's fixed?
<rickspencer3> wondering about the word "easily"
<willcooke> rickspencer3, yeah
<willcooke> rickspencer3, you have to configure your U1 credentials by, for example, using a U7 session
<willcooke> I haven't bothered
<willcooke> there are a few packaged as apt so I just installed them
<willcooke> the dialer for example (albeit a useless example :) )
<rickspencer3> willcooke, does the installer support a dual boot install?
<willcooke> rickspencer3, 'fraid not
<willcooke> erm
<willcooke> well
<willcooke> having said that
<rickspencer3> np
<willcooke> it might do actually
<willcooke> but beware the installer bug which wipes your hdd without warning
<willcooke> logged a bug with slangasek
<rickspencer3> willcooke, well, I was planning to wipe and reinstall anyway :)
<rickspencer3> just backing everythign up now :)
<willcooke> yeah, but if you try to install alongside an old install, lulz, no data now
<willcooke> that reminds me
<willcooke> I should install Dropbox and get my xchat logs backed up
<willcooke> OT: can people spam my blog: www.whizzy.org - I got Cloudflare set up and I'm interested to see if its working.
<willcooke> didrocks, ^^
<didrocks> willcooke: sure, I didn't notice any IP from them yet on mine, I guess the DNS change didn't propagate enough still
<willcooke> just noticed my DNS change has gone throuhg
<davmor2> willcooke: http://www.whizzy.org/2014/08/recording-screencasts-from-the-unity-8-desktop-preview/#comment-12769 hmmm
<willcooke> davmor2, what are you seeing?  I just see three comments from G+
<didrocks> willcooke: spamming in progress btw
<davmor2> willcooke: click on wordpress
<willcooke> hrm I see exactly nothing
<willcooke> must be my firewall filter things
<willcooke> thingy
 * willcooke tries from 3g
<davmor2> willcooke: Your comment is awaiting moderation.  hmmm that could be why
<didrocks> willcooke: I'm proceeding as much connexion as I can in parallell with a for bash loop + curl & ;)
<willcooke> davmor2, Even from 3g I see nothing
<tkamppeter> willcooke, I have updated the slides now.
<willcooke> tkamppeter, thank you very much!
<willcooke> right, nearly meeting time
<willcooke> so I'm going to go to my happy place
<willcooke> which is the garden
<willcooke> might get disconnected
<willcooke> Ladies and gentlemen, pray silence for... the weekly meeting
 * willcooke still hasnt worked out the meeting bot
 * larsu thought willcooke was the meeting bot :P
<tkamppeter> willcooke, can we start with me this time?
<willcooke> shut up you :)
<didrocks> :)
<willcooke> tkamppeter, sure... go for it...
<tkamppeter> - Slides for meetings of me and Will with representatives/Linux driver developers of printer manufacturers
<tkamppeter> - Got a collection of PPDs which were formerly downloadable at the CUPS web site for integration in OpenPrinting, had a first look into them.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs
<willcooke> (other people, for my benefit:  attente_ didrocks FJKong (maybe), larsu, qengho , seb128 )
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter, and thanks again for your work on the slides.
<willcooke> I got the conf # set up so I'll update the meetings and send out invites
<rickspencer3> willcooke, if I'm trying without installing, what's the password for Ubuntu-desktop-next?
<FJKong> willcooke: I just wake up....
<FJKong> are we done already?
<didrocks> FJKong: just starting ;)
<rickspencer3> oops, sorry, didn't see you were in a meeting
 * rickspencer3 backs away quietly
<willcooke> rickspencer3, hrm, I can't remember off the top of my head, but I think it's either password or ubuntu
<willcooke> rickspencer3, if that doesnt work let me know
<willcooke> attente_, are you around?  you're go if you are
<willcooke> your
<attente_> sure
<attente_> filed the fcitx integration FFe
<attente_> debug keyboard layout variants issue with PPA, thanks seb128 for testing
<seb128> rickspencer3, could be "phablet" as well, or you might need to go to a vt and set a password (from what ChrisTownsend said recently)
<attente_> dbus property for current IM is upstream in fcitx, using indicator-keyboard icons is upstream in fcitx
<seb128> nice!
<attente_> wip: proper fcitx engine to input source migration for current fcitx users
<attente_> to-do: debug some synching problems between the current input source and fcitx current input method
<attente_> (eof)
<willcooke> attente_, someone was telling me about problems with Fcitx and Russian, and in fact any language which is not Chinese.  Not sure what the actual problem is there, but we can (should) look in to it a bit more.
<willcooke> I'll grep my logs and find out who was telling me about it
 * willcooke hopes it wasn't in a hangout :)
<didrocks> it was :)
<seb128> could be didrocks?
<didrocks> and it was me ;)
<willcooke> darn it!
<seb128> didrocks, what about russian?
<didrocks> it was some feedback from bochecha
<seb128> you mentioned japanese support not being good, but nothing about russian iirc
<larsu> uh oh, all russians will be mad at attente again
<didrocks> attente_: you should try to talk to him
<didrocks> seb128: russian as well from our discussion
<seb128> k
<attente_> is he around?
<didrocks> attente_: yeah, he is on freenode
<didrocks> just /msg him and tell him I sent you his way ;)
<didrocks> I'll ping him as well
<didrocks> or just broke into his home :)
<seb128> do russian use engines?
<seb128> or just keyboard layouts?
<didrocks> apparently, they do
<didrocks> (use engines)
<seb128> weird, I though those were using layouts only
<seb128> anyway, not a topic to discuss in the meeting I think
<didrocks> yep, same for me, but he took that as an example and as he worked on ibus support, I guess he knows a little bit more than us
<didrocks> yep
<willcooke> ok, something to take out of the meeting then I think
<seb128> +1
<attente_> ok
<willcooke> attente_ can you follow up on that?  Let me know if you need anything organising, meetings what have you
<attente_> just queried him
<willcooke> thx
<seb128> we decided to not switch default this cycle anyway, and we might only change for Chinese next cycle
<seb128> but let's keep those issues in mind anyway
<willcooke> yeah, seems like a wise move :D
<willcooke> ok didrocks, the man who has so much web traffic it crashed his server!  Over to you...
<didrocks> \o/
<larsu> s/server/raspi/
<didrocks> * Announced Ubuntu Developer Tools! http://blog.didrocks.fr/post/Ubuntu-loves-Developers. Please, do not hesitate to reshare so that we can start getting feedbacks. ;)
<didrocks> * Finished i18n support in the build process (dropped babel and went custom) + translation in French (Chinese as well is supported).
<didrocks> * Hooked up + some fixes to get autopkgtests tests passing. It's running the small tests now. Tried to get the medium tests (docker ones) running. After multiple attemps, docker starts, but a permission issue inside the container stalls the tests. After spending some hours on it, put that aside for now (we'll have medium tests running daily anyway).
<didrocks> * Fix coverage report to reflect reality + fixes in medium tests (certificates related) + some cleanups. Other deprecation (glib-related) fixes for utopic, and whole manual testing in trusty & utopic fresh vms.
<didrocks> * Tracker promoted to main (finishing MIR review)
<didrocks> * Continued MIR on fcitx and co. Some more feedback (especially on the new packages) and more work needed. It's in the hands of happyaron now.
<didrocks> * …and got server downs (thanks popey!). Will ensure he won't win next time :pf
<didrocks> EOF
<willcooke> Great stuff, thanks didrocks
<larsu> didrocks: congrats on the announce, again
<didrocks> thx guys ;)
<seb128> well done didrocks!
<willcooke> We had a good chat with jcastro earlier as well, so we should be getting some good DevOps & Juju love and testing
<attente_> "bochecha: I never used fcitx, and I can't type russian :)"
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> problem solved then
<seb128> he was just trolling us then?
<seb128> or s/us/didrocks :p
<didrocks> attente_: yeah, I'm talking with him now, trying to find if he was just drunk the other day :)
<willcooke> FJKong, over to you
<attente_> didrocks, he thinks you had too much wine that day :P
<willcooke> XD
<FJKong> * help with sogou support new bug reported by users
<FJKong> 1 status icron error when hidden status bar in panel
<FJKong> 2 skin not be shown when update installing
<FJKong> * discuss new feature of sogou skin: support Gif format of skin, will be add into version 1.2
<FJKong> * meeting with NUDT: some new feature of file manager
<FJKong> just paste from gedit:)
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<FJKong> XD
<willcooke> larsu, you're turn...
<willcooke> your
<willcooke> curse my English skills
<willcooke> "skills"
<larsu> - more review cycles for unitythemeiconprovider; should be able to go in now
<larsu> - removed StatusIcon in ubuntu-system-settings and unity8
<larsu> - helped out unity8 guys quite a bit this week (debug a crash in unity8/qmenumodel and some random glib-related pings/questions)
<larsu> - progress on making our theme ready for popovers (bah, 3rd week I'm saying this) and client-side shadows
<larsu> - looked into a few indicator bugs
<larsu> eof
<willcooke> Good work on the iconprovider stuff
<larsu> thanks
<didrocks> attente_: just for the record, he even didn't have *any* memory of his housewarming party. Guess WHO was drunk that evening…
<larsu> had to fight bzr quite a bit this morning :-/
<attente_> lol
<didrocks> larsu: same issue than the other day, the rebase?
<popey> seb128: seen the comments from bregma on bug 1363314 ?
<ubot5> bug 1363314 in Ubuntu Clock App "App fails to launch on up-to-date utopic desktop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363314
<popey> looks liike libqt5multimedia5-plugins has the issue
<seb128> popey, great
<larsu> didrocks: ya, but this time bzr rebase messed _everything_ up
<willcooke> thx popey
<didrocks> :(
<seb128> popey, I assumed it would be something like that
<seb128> bregma, thanks for looking at it
<bregma> Unity8 on desktop is dead in the water right now, trying to find out why....
<willcooke> qengho, over to you.  Sound like we have some interesting things coming up for Chromium soon
<seb128> bregma, wfm
<qengho> done: uploaded new Cr release, 37.0.2062.94. Adds inline PDF support to placate Will.
<qengho> todo: more Cr support of Mir.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> bregma, from an upgrade done 1.5h ago on utopic
<willcooke> bregma, let me know if/how we can help
<willcooke> WOOO!  PDF support.  That's such a nice feature, I really missed it moving from Chrome.  Thanks qengho
<qengho> :)
 * seb128 hates pdf-in-browser
<seb128> differently schools I guess :-)
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Unity8 is dead for me as well:-(
<qengho> seb128: Sorry. about:plugins  kills it.
<bregma> the Unity8 problem started last Friday, we think, but libqt5multimedia5-plugins hasn't been synced since June, so the real problem may be elsewhere
<seb128> qengho, no worry, I got used to it in firefox, I tend to press store and open it locally then
<willcooke> ok, seb128 over to you
<seb128> k
<seb128> • ubuntu-system-settings for touch
<seb128> ∘ bugfixes: ui tweaks for sim lock&notification, refresh battery charge graph periodically, language list using inconsistent casing, background header wrong icon, don't give feedback on clicking updates row if they do nothing, correctly select default bg image, tweaks some ui, make strings properly translatable, handle missing license info
<seb128> ∘ reviews (wizard update, security sim locking, launcher/indicators on greeter, extra device info,...)
<seb128> ∘ storage, display translated names
<seb128> • updated ibus-pinying to unblock ibus migration
<seb128> • usual share of bugs triaging and desktop discussions
<seb128>  
<seb128> (somewhat short list, but a stack of items on touch settings)
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> This from robert_ancell:
<willcooke> Worked on:
<willcooke> - Updated unity-settings-daemon / unity-control-center patches to work
<willcooke> with new gnome-desktop (awaiting review)
<willcooke> - Landed basic LightDM multi-seat logind support
<willcooke> - Reviewed and uploaded some changes from the sponsoring queue
<willcooke> - Backported some simple-scan improvements
<willcooke> Currently working on:
<willcooke> - Fixing LightDM crash when running Unity 8 and using script hooks
<willcooke> - Reviewing more LightDM multi-seat patches
<willcooke> - Improving GTK+ Mir patch
<willcooke> Not blocked on anything.
<willcooke> And finally, one request from dholbach
<tjaalton> how does lightdm determine local users to show on the greeter?
<seb128> tjaalton, using accountsservice and login.defs ranges iirc
<tjaalton> ah
<willcooke> Can those of us on the Patch Pilot list please do everything we can to do our shift
<bregma> if I remove /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/mediaservice/libgstmediaplayer.so then Unity8 starts just peachy
<willcooke> I think generally, Desktop are *very* good at doing our bit
<willcooke> but let's just keep it in mind
<willcooke> Ok, sounds like we've got lots of other things going on, so before we end.. any other business?
<willcooke> I guess not,  Thanks all, see you next week
<didrocks> thanks all!
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> bregma, since qtmultimedia-opensource-src didn't change for a while I guess something else changed and is bringing gst1.0 in process
<bregma> seb128, I think it might be the other way around: something is bringing gstreamer1.0 into the process and qtmultimedia-opensource-src didn;t change to use the new version
<seb128> bregma, that's what I said? ;-)
<seb128> well, touch is still using 0.10 on purpose I think
<bregma> oh, right 1.0 vs. 0.10
<rickspencer3> willcooke, I guess the input isssue is that I can't make a . (period)?
<rickspencer3> oh, can't make lots of things :/
<willcooke> rickspencer3, yeah, the side stage some times cant get, or refuses to give up, focus
<willcooke> *kbd focus
<willcooke> I found a really strange one where caps lock got inverted *some times*
<willcooke> I cant reproduce it atm though
<rickspencer3> willcooke, yeah, all kinds of keyboard problems
<rickspencer3> willcooke, is there a way to make it use the osk instead of the hard keyboard?
<seb128> bregma, ^ do you know?
<rickspencer3> also ...
<rickspencer3> omg unity8 *flies* on this laptop
<willcooke> rickspencer3, yeah, speed wise it's lightning fast
<rickspencer3> omg
<willcooke> no sure @ osk
<rickspencer3> soooo fast
<bregma> as far as I know the OSK does not work properly on the desktop for some reason and the hardware keyboard seems to be subject to racy grabs or something, so it stops working from time to time
<bregma> the OSK may just not be seeded
<bregma> seb128, it appears libthumbnailer0 may be the culprit pulling in gstreamer1.0
<willcooke> bregma, I'd love to see it in there if it isn't seeded.  How can I help to make that happen?  Well, I supposed I should check if it is seeded, I'll do that first...
<willcooke> bregma, seb128 ZOMG - I read about that yesterday
<willcooke> the thumbnailer thing
<bregma> well, I'd start by manually installing the package, I just need to find out what it is first
<rickspencer3> willcooke, is someone working on the keyboard issue? it seems like it's not too useful until we get this fixed :/
<willcooke> erm, it was in a bug report in LP, let me see if I can find it, might be helpful
<willcooke> rickspencer3, yeah we have a bug open for it, one sec...
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-desktop-session/+bug/1322116
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322116 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "Keyboard input focus sometimes wrong in unity8-desktop-session-mir" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> and it seems the reply is "no"
<seb128> the Mir doesn't seem to have cycles for desktop atm
<bregma> ☹
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> ok so work around is to close all side stage app
<rickspencer3> now I can't make it input a "." again :/
<rickspencer3> willcooke, I think ^ is a different issue
<rickspencer3> is there a bug report on that?
<willcooke> I think it's the same issue, or at least it should be
<seb128> what's your issue?
<rickspencer3> seb128, it's like my keyboard can't figure out when I have caps lock on our off
<seb128> k, that's an ok bug
<rickspencer3> so, fist I had to hold down shift to make a capital W
<seb128> the one ^ makes it so the sidebar doesn't get input
<rickspencer3> right
<willcooke> yeah, I think it's the same
<rickspencer3> oh?
<seb128> so you can't type your u1 login/password in the settings
<rickspencer3> seb128, well, I am on a web page
<willcooke> like the kdb service is missing the caps lock toggle because input is being eaten by /dev/null
<rickspencer3> right now, I can't get it to make a capital "w"
<willcooke> I might as well open a new one anyway, we can always close as dupe if needed
<willcooke> leave it with me
<rickspencer3> thanks willcooke
<rickspencer3> seb128, is there anything I can do from VT1 or something to make it work?
<rickspencer3> restart the keyboard service or something?
<seb128> not that I know
<seb128> it's a mir bug afaik
<rickspencer3> arg
<bregma> fairly certain it's at the Mir level
<rickspencer3> oh well
 * qengho falls in love with fcitx-pinyin.
<didrocks> willcooke: did you get why it downloaded the html for him? I replaced with a static page a couple of hours ago
<willcooke> didrocks, I think it must have been during the switch over, cos I tested and it was fine
<willcooke> yeah, he says it works now
<seb128> bregma, so yeah, it "  * Re-enable embedded album art." in libthumbnailer is what created the gst symbols conflict issue
<seb128> that makes libthumbnailer use gst, which it was not before
<didrocks> willcooke: ah, I think now that the DNS change has propagated. I see almost no static asset download anymore
<willcooke> \o/
<seb128> popey, ogra_, asac ^
<seb128> sil2100, ^ you were looking at that as well I think
 * ogra_ hugs bregma and seb128 
<seb128> ogra_, asac: so nothing to do with the gstreamer updates
<seb128> just saying ;-)
<seb128> well, there is still the depends issue, but that can wait next week for Laney to sort out I guess
<ogra_> seb128, wasnt me... i only complained about the bloated deps the sync brought in
<ogra_> yeah, not urgent at all
<asac> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1363314 is fixed now?
<ogra_> we shoudnt release with them thought ...
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363314 in Ubuntu Clock App "App fails to launch on up-to-date utopic desktop" [Critical,Confirmed]
<asac> thats the trigger
<asac> that made it get on my plate
<asac> pmcgowan: ^^ ...
<seb128> asac, no, it's not
<seb128> asac, the issue is that qtmultimedia uses gst0.10 and libthumbnailer use gst1.0 and they end up loaded in the same process and have symbol conflicts
<seb128> asac, somebody is going to either make qtmultimedia use gst1.0 or make libthumbnailer stop using gst again/use gst0.10
<asac> who?
<seb128> dunno
<asac> this is blocking folks from merging their apps
<seb128> who is working on those codebases
<asac> thats why it was esaclated
<seb128> that has nothing to do with us/desktop
<seb128> those are new component from our touch upstream teams
<asac> which landing broke it?
<asac> not the gstreamer sync?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thumbnailer/1.2+14.10.20140827.1-0ubuntu1
<seb128> no
<asac> ok so thumbnailer?
<seb128> that upload
<seb128> yes
<seb128> it added support for album art
<asac> sil2100: pmcgowan: can you figure who did that?
<seb128> which added the gst1.0 use
<asac> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> Satoris according to the changelog
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/thumbnailer/trunk
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/thumbnailer/trunk/revision/93
<asac> sil2100: pmcgowan: maybe backout or so. check with manager of satoris if he isnt around anymore
 * asac will be out for 1h and then check back
<asac> smeone might want to post this into the bug
<pmcgowan> seb128, argh this happened before, I will chase it
<seb128> pmcgowan, thanks
<willcooke> seb128, asac you want me to update the bug?  Happy to do so
<willcooke> pmcgowan, ^^
<pmcgowan> willcooke, please do
<willcooke> on it
<seb128> willcooke, if you want sure, thanks
<pmcgowan> willcooke, I would assign to satoris so he can check it
<willcooke> ack
<pmcgowan> jussi
<popey> Thanks seb128!
<seb128> popey, thanks to bregma who did most of the work ;-)
<didrocks> pmcgowan: asac: FYI, CI stated that it failed in the MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/thumbnailer/embedded-album-art/+merge/231207
<popey> thanks bregma ☻
<didrocks> previous merge showed flaky tests, but some passed: https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/thumbnailer/logging/+merge/230779
<willcooke> didrocks, http://www.webupd8.org/2014/09/canonical-releases-ubuntu-developer.html
<didrocks> willcooke: the article is impressive in term of rightness :) (and you can really feel that the journalist installed it, which is always appreciated)
<didrocks> thanks for the link!
<willcooke> thank jcastro
<didrocks> why is he never on #ubuntu-desktop! He's a cool dude though :)
 * didrocks /msg him
<ogra_> didrocks, he will ... once we serve all desktops from the cloud
<didrocks> ahah, WIP, right?
<ogra_> yeah "long term vision"
<ogra_> :)
<bregma> so, the OSK requires the ubuntu-keyboard[-*] package be installed, and the Maliit upstart job from ubuntu-touch-session be installed, some confiuguration done somwheres, and still it won't run because it tries to dlopen() the incorrect video drivers
<bregma> sounds like a task for someone to do....
<Laney> pingfest
<Laney> are these dependencies a big problem?
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> hiya
<seb128> Laney, no, we sorted it out, the real issue was libthumbnailer bringing gst1.0 in process where gst0.10 is used by other bits, leading to symbols conflict and things not starting
<Laney> right okay, I doubted it would cause any problems
<ogra_> Laney, not big enough to work on them during vacation
<seb128> Laney, they tried to blame the gst update because timing was similar
<ogra_> Laney, they are a problem for release and we need them gone ... but its surely not that urgent
<seb128> it was the most likely candidate from a first look to the changes
<seb128> Laney, how was debconf? are you still in the u.s or somewhere else for holidays?
<Laney> seb128: it was nice thanks, talked about transition tracker and gi and other things
<seb128> nice
<seb128> did you get buying for the gir-multiarch thing?
<Laney> yeah talked to ah, he didn't mind
<Laney> so that's in exp now
<Laney> going to do a mass rebuild soon to see what breaks and then fix that
<Laney> and yeah, still in portland - staying with some friends who live a bit out to the east
<Laney> today is chinese garden day
<Laney> also found a climbing centre ;-)
<Laney> breakfast time, ttyl
<seb128> Laney, have fun!
<BigWhale> Thanks for this guys! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kazam/+bug/1298883
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1298883 in kazam (Ubuntu Trusty) "kazam crashed with SIGSEGV in INT_cairo_region_reference()" [High,Fix released]
<robert_ancell> xnox, around?
<robert_ancell> or TheMuso
<xnox> robert_ancell: yes.
<xnox> robert_ancell: cepasa mon amigo?
<robert_ancell> xnox, https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/ubuntustudio-default-settings/lightdm-config-in-usr/+merge/233124
<robert_ancell> In particular, I had a question about the priority of your configuration
<xnox> robert_ancell: i believe it should be same or higher, in practice it doesn't matter much as one (by default) only has one, but no the other theme.
<robert_ancell> xnox, yeah, I generally set all the Ubuntu defaults to 50 and expect all the derivatives to use 60
<robert_ancell> xnox, I'll update the branch if you agree
<xnox> robert_ancell: i agree
<robert_ancell> xnox, ok, branch updated
<robert_ancell> Is there an Ubuntu package search tool? I want to find any other packages installing into /etc/lightdm
<attente_> there's apt-file
<sarnold> packages.ubuntu.com
<attente_> :w
<robert_ancell> I can never get packages.ubuntu.com to work properly. If I search for "/etc/lightdm" it returns nothing and "lightdm.conf.d" also returns nothing. "lightdm" returns some results but they are truncated
<robert_ancell> I'm also not confident it is finding everything
<sarnold> robert_ancell: it's tough; a lot of files are created by postinst scripts and they often go to lengths to avoid declaring the files as conffiles because changing those causes dpkg prompts during upgrades
<sarnold> robert_ancell: I've thought before it'd be nice to start with a basic VM, snapshot all files, install a package, record new files / changed files, and then revert the VM and iterate...
<robert_ancell> yeah, that would be nice :)
<sarnold> but the complexity of such a beast would be .. daunting.
<sarnold> robert_ancell: this thing can kind of help track down those postinst-based files: http://ubuntu-codesearch.surgut.co.uk/
<robert_ancell> ah, that finds lubuntu-default-settings doing the wrong thing
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-09-03
<pitti> Good morning
<thumper> hi pitti
<thumper> pitti: happy 10 years
<pitti> hey thumper; thanks!
<thumper> pitti: I'm nearly at 8
<pitti> thumper: crazy how fast that piles up, isn't it?
<thumper> uh ha
<thumper> my daughters don't really remember me working away from home
<thumper> eldest was 5 when I started
<thumper> pitti: what are you doing up at 5:30am anyway?
<pitti> thumper: getting up and start working :)
<pitti> thumper: my wife needs to get up at 4:50, then it depends on how much I can still sleep
<pitti> sometimes not any more, sometimes until 6:30
<thumper> ugh... too early for me
<pitti> took some time for me to get used to it, too
<sarnold> careful pitti, at this rate, you'll be getting up before you go to bed..
<pitti> heh; but I've been doing this for ~ 3 years now ;)
<sarnold> two years back, when I joined, it seemed early, but this seems -super- early, hehe ;)
<pitti> sarnold: yeah, certainly not the natural and recommended proper care for a hacker
<sarnold> pitti: well, certainly not -this- hacker.. :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> morning seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey, how are you? what are you doing still online? ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, bug fixing..
<seb128> lightdm?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah
<robert_ancell> bug 1364725
<ubot5> bug 1364725 in lightdm (Ubuntu Trusty) "logind session ID not used due to race condition" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364725
<seb128> yeah, saw that one in my emails
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw Laney is on vac, so don't worry if you don't get much feedback on the gnome-desktop transition this week
<seb128> I'm going to try to have a look, but it's not at the top of my list
<seb128> would be nice if the Ubuntu GNOME team was helping reviewing/testing since they are the ones that need that upload to land
<robert_ancell> :)
<darkxst> seb128, robert_ancell, I am planning to take a look at the gnome-desktop branches, but been quite busy this week, will get to it in the next day or 2
<seb128> thanks
<robert_ancell> darkxst, ta
<tkamppeter_> will
<tkamppeter_> sorry
<ali1234> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1310788
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1310788 in unity-gtk-module (Ubuntu) "Thunar exists with segfault when accessing the context menu a second time" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ali1234> this appears to be another crash caused by unity peeking into application menus
<larsu> ali1234: unity shouldn't look into context menus
<ali1234> yeah, i know it *shouldn't*
<ali1234> but apparently it is
<ali1234> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1363975 seems to be the same crash
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1310788 in unity-gtk-module (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1363975 Thunar exists with segfault when accessing the context menu a second time" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ali1234> e.u.c has a backtrace, it is definitely dying inside unity libs
<larsu> ali1234: interesting. I'll have a look, thanks for bringing it up
<ali1234> thanks
<larsu> ali1234: does this happen on trusty for you? I can't seem to reproduce it here
<ali1234> no, but then i don't have unity installed
<ali1234> it certainly happens for someone somewhere at least once a day so it can't be that hard to reproduce
<larsu> sure, I was just trying to find out if this might have been fixed already and just needs a backport
<larsu> (also, we do have quite some users. Just because it happens to someone somewhere doesn't mean it's easy to reproduce)
<ali1234> thunar doesn't :)
<ali1234> i can't reproduce it on a system with only unity and thunar installed
<larsu> what else do you need?
<ali1234> well the other possibility is xfce desktop while unity is also installed
<ali1234> but i don't have a system like that immediately available
<larsu> I guess this commit is supposed to fix that: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/unity-gtk-module/trunk.14.10/revision/331
<ali1234> yes, indeed
<larsu> I can't test with a xfce system right now either
<larsu> backporting that commit should be easy
<ali1234> yeah. of course that doesn't really fix the problem, it just prevents the conditions that trigger it :)
<ali1234> it's also possible the user is running thunar in unity and some other condition that we don't have is causing the crash
<larsu> ya, backporting would be a first step to make the crash go away
<larsu> I'll gladly debug it if you find a way to reproduce this in unity
<ali1234> what's more, the error reports stopped on 21st august, so maybe it is already fixed
<larsu> and I'll point attente to the problem (he's maintaining u-g-m)
<ali1234> thanks. i'll see if we can reproduce it somehow or get more information from the reporter
<ali1234> mterry: can we get XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP in the crash reports please?
<mterry> ali1234, hm?  Which crash reports?
<ali1234> on errors.ubuntu.com
<seb128> seems like you ping the wrong person there?
<seb128> that would rather be a question for ev/bdmurray/pitti I would say
<ali1234> ah, my mistake
<seb128> we do include that info on apport report to launchpad
<seb128> so could be a e.u.c side change
<Saviq> hi all, having a problem with lightdm here, I'm on a dual-GPU (Optimus) system here, and lightdm just will not start X when I disable Optimus and run with only the nvidia card (proprietary driver)
<Saviq> any ideas?
<Saviq> I can startx and run the session just fine, it's just lightdm never even tries (no Xorg log or anything, nothing interesting in lightdm log...)
<willcooke> Saviq, sounds like that could be a robert_ancell question.  I'll ask him and get back to you (unless someone else knows in the meantime...)
<Saviq> willcooke, yeah, I though to bug him, but not around
<Saviq> willcooke, thanks
<willcooke> Saviq, it's about 2am for him :)
<Saviq> I even reinstalled, thought I broke something after having removed nvidia + nouveau due to a hardware issue
<Saviq> willcooke, sclacker
<Saviq> -c
<willcooke> Saviq, I know right!
<willcooke> Saviq, I've mailed him
<Saviq> willcooke, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, going to do an u-s-s landing in the next days? ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, yes... been blocked by what's in silo 10
<kenvandine> which they are working on landing now
<kenvandine> i have a bunch of branches building in silo 20 now
<kenvandine> which will need a respin after 10 lands and merges
<seb128> k
<mvo> seb128: hi, do you know what plans Laney has with the gobject intospection multiarch work? I would love to get it in for 14.10 and I know Laney wants to push it for experimental too
<mvo> I'm curious about timeline etc
<seb128> mvo, hey, he's on vac until the 11
<mvo> oh
 * mvo scratches head
<seb128> mvo, but he uploaded https://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gobject-introspection/news/20140831T003420Z.html
<seb128> he said gir needs rebuilds iirc
<seb128> let me look at my irc logs
<mvo> seb128: I wonder if I can simply go ahead in ubuntu, ideally prepare it all in a PPA and then mass-copy. but I would need a trusted ppa for that, right?
<seb128> mvo, that seems like a transition/something that needs a ffe to me
<mvo> seb128: hrm, that not like it was in the old days :P
 * mvo files one
<seb128> mvo, indeed not!
<seb128> mvo, oh, found back the log, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/09/02/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t18:09
<mvo> seb128: not that much it seems :)
<seb128> mvo, no, but basically it's "either take the hit and do the work, or wait for things to be tested in Debian and sync"
<seb128> you can probably help in Debian and then sync
<mvo> seb128: ok
<marga> Trevinho, do you think there's any data that we could provide to help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1311316 (input field missing from Unity's lockscreen)?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1311316 in Unity "After locking screen there is no input field to type password for unlock" [High,Triaged]
<Trevinho> marga: mh, not sure... I've a workaround in mind but it's probably something due to a race...
<marga> Trevinho, I have quite a number of affected users that can reproduce this on a daily basis, so if there's any data to gather, I could do it.
<marga> Yes, I agree it's due to a race.  Reports state that it's much more likely to happen when on high load
<Trevinho> marga: ah, ok... I'm not getting that for a long time, but if you've some people affected it would be probably nice to give them a debug version through ppa, to understand more
<marga> sure
<didrocks> fginther: hey, did you received my email about the lost jenkins jobs?
<fginther> didrocks, yes, the jobs were accidentally deleted. I have a backup of them, I just need to get them restored after dealing with a few other critical issues
<didrocks> fginther: ok thanks! I hope you backed up the version which autologin/add sudoer and so on (for a reminder of what to check)
<didrocks> fginther: I'll create the chaining jobs then
<fginther> didrocks, yeah, in this case it was just the job configuration that was removed. the VMs should still be there
<didrocks> great ;)
 * fginther will also check for that
<didrocks> thanks a lot!
<ara> seb128, any idea why this xserver-xorg upload to trusty-proposed is not being reflected in the pending sru report? (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru)
<ara> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/2:1.15.1-0ubuntu2.1
<seb128> ara, it is listed?
<ara> seb128, no, that's my question. It is not listed in the trusty pending packages, and I don't know why :)
<seb128> ara, well, I see it here
<ara> seb128, sorry, I see it now, my bad
<ara> :(
<seb128> want a screenshot of the page?
<seb128> ara, no worry ;-)
<ara> seb128, thanks, and sorry :)
<seb128> nw!
<marga> Trevinho, I'm awfully jetlagged and so I'm not sure if I understood you correctly.  Is there a version that would help debugging already available? Are you going to make it available? Do you need anything from me?
<Trevinho> marga: I don't have it yet, but we could do it if you have someone that can easily reproduce the issue
<marga> I have several someones
<kenvandine> seb128_, i have that folks change ready to upload, modified from yesterday based on my chat with bigon_
<kenvandine> seb128_, it'll introduce a NEW binary
<seb128> kenvandine, k, I'm about to be away but I can new review that a bit later
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> i'm submitting it to debian too, but can't seem to get reportbug to work
<kenvandine> the locking bug...
<Laney> mvo: I didn't plan on doing that for 14.10 but was rather going to do it in exp and fix things there as much as possible before next cycle
<Laney> is it urgent for you?
<bigon_> 18:03 < bigon> kenvandine: didn't you also forgot to move " usr/lib/*/libfolks-dummy.so.*" ?
<kenvandine> bigon, i didn't forget it, i left it since it's a lib... simpler to leave it there
<kenvandine> it won't load without the backend plugin
<bigon> the for libfolks-eds the lib is in the same pkg as the module
<bigon> I guess we should follow this here non?
<bigon> need to go now
<kenvandine> bigon, ok, i'll do that
<mvo> Laney: aha, ok. not really urgent, it would be nice as it would unblock ubuntu-sdk-libs:$arch but I just checked the rdepends and the amount if quite substantial, so I guess utopic is a bit too ambitious
<mvo> Laney: I will play around a bit in a ppa and see how bad it is (or have you prepared stuff already?)
<robert_ancell> Saviq, are you getting bug 1305006?
<ubot5> bug 1305006 in Light Display Manager "Crashes running display server scripts for non X servers" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305006
<Saviq> robert_ancell, reading
<Saviq> robert_ancell, I don't *think* it was crashing, let me find out again
<robert_ancell> Saviq, do you have the lightdm.log?
<Saviq> robert_ancell, no, no crash, this is all that's left in /var/crash; /var/log after a "initctl start lightdm" with no X ever started http://paste.ubuntu.com/8226876/
<Saviq> robert_ancell, and I'm trying to run a standard ubuntu desktop session, no unity8 involved
<robert_ancell> Saviq, oh interesting. What does "loginctl list-seats" give you?
<Saviq> robert_ancell, seat0
<robert_ancell> Because LightDM appears to think there are no seats
<Saviq> robert_ancell, but I'm running a session through "startx" now, let me log into IRC from somewhere else
<Saviq> brb
<robert_ancell> And "loginctl show-seat seat0"
<Saviq_> robert_ancell:ok, here from another pc, loginctl says seat0, 1 seats, no greeter
<robert_ancell> I want to check if seat0 has CanGraphical=false
<Saviq_> robert_ancell:CanGraphical=no
<robert_ancell> That's the issue. Why does it think that?
<Saviq_> you tell me :)
<robert_ancell> Can you file a bug with this info an we'll try and dig into loginds logic to determine what's going on
<robert_ancell> I suspect that disabling Optimus is making logind think there's no video card
<Saviq_> robert_ancell:this has worked for me Fri morning, btw
<Saviq_> except I'm on a different mobo now, different BIOS, wonder if that affects things
<robert_ancell> Saviq_, yeah, we changed to honoring what logind specifies, so before we just ignored CanGraphical as startx will also
<Saviq_> ah, nice coincidence... could've saved me a reinstall this morning :)
<robert_ancell> Yeah, sorry. Was busy sleeping at 2am :P
<Saviq_> robert_ancell:yeah, we already decided with willcooke you're a slacker
<Saviq_> bug #1365165
<ubot5> bug 1365165 in systemd (Ubuntu) "logind says CanGraphical=no with Optimus disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365165
<robert_ancell> Lucky we have such little overlap he's calmed down before I next see him and he doesn't fire me
<robert_ancell> Saviq_, ta
<Saviq_> robert_ancell:let me know if I can get you anything else, I'll try downgrading lightdm then
<robert_ancell> Saviq_, you should be safe with lightdm <= 1.11.7. I'll start digging into how logind does the CanGraphical determination - currently have no knowledge there
<Saviq_> robert_ancell:good enough, thanks a bunch
<robert_ancell> Saviq_, can you add a lspci to the bug report?
<Saviq_> robert_ancell:will do
<Saviq> robert_ancell, and yeah, downgraded lightdm works like a charm, thanks!
 * Saviq missed his second screen
<Saviq> robert_ancell, lspci uploaded
<robert_ancell> Saviq, ta
<robert_ancell> Your system is different to mine. Mine shows both an Intel and NVIDIA VGA controller on the PCI bus. Yours only seems to have NVIDIA
<robert_ancell> But you must have an Intel controller somewhere
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ^ any insights into Optimus and where the Intel controller would be?
<RAOF> Saviq: When you say “disable optimus” what do you mean? Do you mean flick a bios switch to “nvidia only” or somesuch?
<Saviq> RAOF, yes
<Saviq> RAOF, it literally says "Enable Optimus" and a checkbox
<Saviq> robert_ancell, ↑
<Saviq> robert_ancell, I explicitly disable the intel one in the BIOS to be able to use external monitors properly, otherwise I end up in hybrid/prime and stuff's not so great
<RAOF> You're using the binary nvidia drivers like all the UI heathens, aren't you?
<Saviq> RAOF, not for long now ;)
<Saviq> RAOF, but yeah, nouveau just doesn't cut it, and with intel alone I only get the VGA out
<RAOF> I just wonder whether this bug is actually “logind doesn't understand that non-kms drivers can run X”.
<Saviq> and with hybrid all hell breaks loose with multimonitor
<RAOF> tselliot would be interested in your hybrid experiences, methinks.
<RAOF> On the basis that he's been doing much of the “can we make hybrid work” bits.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yeah, that's what I was thinking
<robert_ancell> Is that solvable?
<RAOF> Not really, no.
<RAOF> logind can't know if X will run without actually running X.
<RAOF> Which makes me wonder what CanGraphical is meant to be.
<robert_ancell> yeah
<robert_ancell> CanGraphical means "has a graphical device associated with this seat:
<robert_ancell> "
<RAOF> Yeah, it's a barefaced lie.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, is there an alternative method of telling if a binary driver device is present, i.e. can we just patch logind?
<RAOF> Well, it *could* do that correctly, I guess. By doing pci/usb/whatever probing equivalent to what X does...
<RAOF> Saviq: Hey, could you dump “udevadm info --export-db” output on that bug?
<Saviq> RAOF, done
<RAOF> robert_ancell: We could, assuming that we have udev rules that appropriately tag all possible output devices with seats, and then logind can *distinguish* all possible output devices...
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so it might just be a missing udev rule?
<RAOF> Plausibly.
<RAOF> So, I'm not sure what logind checks, but Saviq's udev output shows that there's nothing with an appropriate seat tag.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, but there is a device that could/should be tagged?
<robert_ancell> i.e. udev at least knows about the device
<RAOF> Not sure. There's both a drm device and P: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0 with DRIVER=nvidia, so at least in this case there's options.
<RAOF> But I'm not sure if logind is (for example) looking for a framebuffer or something.
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-09-04
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> morning
<pitti> hey seb128 et didrocks, comment allez-vous ?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va très bien ! et toi ?
<pitti> didrocks: ça va bien aussi !
<pitti> j'attends avec impatience recontrer dans DC !
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey pitti didrocks, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: prima, danke!
<didrocks> pitti: moi de même !
<seb128> pitti, do you take extra days to visit?
<pitti> seb128: I'll arrange to arrive on Saturday, and will leave on Friday night
<pitti> so, Sunday is tourism
<seb128> pitti, don't fancy coming e.g on friday?
<pitti> seb128: I can't arrive any earlier -- I only arrive back home on Friday night before from LinuxCon/Plumbers
<seb128> hum, k
<pitti> so, some hours of sleep and get fresh clothing and off to the airport again..
<didrocks> pitti: I can't arrive earlier than Sunday for me, coming (almost directly) from Japan
<pitti> didrocks: ah, will you fly directly from Japan, or go home in between (that'd be a lot longer..)
<didrocks> pitti: go home in between (back on Friday, concert on Saturday and leaving really early on Sunday)
<pitti> didrocks: urgh..
<didrocks> pitti: well, if we didn't get sprint confirmation at the last minute…
<pitti> I guess the alternative would be to arrive on Sunday and do the touristy bits on the Saturday afterwards, and return on Sunday
<didrocks> yep
<pitti> didrocks: yeah I know..
<pitti> less preferred to me as it makes the jetlag thing a lot worse
<pitti> or take the Saturday night 22:00 flight
<pitti> I was going to leave Friday 22:00, so that I still have half a weekend to recover
<willcooke> tkamppeter_, can you take a quick look at this one:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/hplip/+bug/1352316
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1352316 in HPLIP "HP 8610 All In One Duplex Printing Issue in Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> and see if there is anything we can do?
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> Sorry I was missing for most of yesterday, the wifi in the office is really patchy
<willcooke> Had some good meetings with Richard the Product Manager for phone about 16.04 and convergence etc
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> great
<seb128> does that result in much new work for us? ;-)
<willcooke> Yeah, we should have a reasonable road map roughed out and then we can apply polish in DC
<willcooke> new work for us, not tooooo much.  At this time the majority if on Mir & U8
<didrocks> hey willcooke!
<willcooke> we should perhaps move Gtk backend for Mir up our priorities list a bit, but I know robert_ancell and desrt are already working on ut
<willcooke> it
<seb128> right
<willcooke> and we should probably look at the Gtk backend for Libre Office a bit more as well
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> in other news
<willcooke> erm - darn.  I got distracted and now I've forgotten :/
<willcooke> oh ye
<willcooke> s
<willcooke> so I spoke to kgunn yesterday
<willcooke> He's asking the U8/Mir guys to get that kbd bug fixed asap
<willcooke> \o/
<seb128> great!
<seb128> libreoffice on gtk3 you mean?
<seb128> Sweetsha1k probably know the status of that, but it's a more than 1 man effort/needs to be done upstream (it's being worked on, not sure how much is remaining though)
<willcooke> seb128, @ LO - yes.  I think we might need to help out with that effort to get it done in time.  Of course, that might not be realistic, but we can talk more in DC
<seb128> k
<mvo_> seb128: I ran into a gtk3 build failure (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/184002024/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.gtk%2B3.0_3.12.2-0ubuntu6.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz)  during the tests: "(/build/buildd/gtk+3.0-3.12.2/debian/build/shared/testsuite/gtk/.libs/lt-builder:16396): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: The property GtkSettings:gtk-menu-images is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It will be removed in a future version.
<mvo_> FAIL" is that a known issue?
<seb128> mvo_, I guess it is
<seb128> I didn't know that was making the build fail though
<seb128> mvo_, the warning comes from https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=d0e706178584d2251b11f71321cdbfee5af04847
<seb128> glib now warns about use of deprecated properties
<seb128> which make it easier to nothing you use something deprecated
<seb128> but I guess gtk fails build on warnings?
<mvo_> I don't know, haven't inspected that
<seb128> Laney, larsu, desrt, ^ I don't guess you discussed that one before?
<mvo_> its "Makefile:1308: recipe for target 'check' failed
<mvo_> make[3]: *** [check] Error 2
<mvo_> make[3]: Leaving directory '/bui" that fails
<seb128> mvo_, if you want to fix it, patches are welcome ;-)
<larsu> hm, this shouldn't make tests fail
<mvo_> there are a bunch of "FAIL" now in the buildlog
<seb128> well, maybe that's a red herring?
<mvo_> seb128: could be
<larsu> FAIL is what gtester prints on failure, so I don't think so
<larsu> give me a sec to run them
<larsu> mvo_: I see this as well, but for textbuffer
<larsu> I wonder if the warning is actually the thing that makes the test fail
<mvo_> larsu: yeah, I see it for textbuffer too
<larsu> ah okay, it is because of those warnings
<mvo_> larsu: so you have it under control :) ? \o/
<larsu> mvo_: yep. I think I found the issue: the tests set those properties even though they're deprecated
<larsu> and those seem to be fixed in master
<didrocks> argh, coverage report is working on virtualenv, but not with our system version :(
 * didrocks was fighting against it for a while, not understand why it stopped working…
<didrocks> understanding*
<didrocks> however, most of versions are exactly the same (at least, the one which counts)
<didrocks> maybe one of our patch…
<tkamppeter> willcooke, I cannot access the PDF file in the meeting invitations.
<willcooke> tkamppeter, I just updated the sharing perms, can you check again?
<didrocks> ok, it's our python version which is screwed
<willcooke> happyaron, FJKong - there is a community event coming up with Kylin.  Just waiting on more details, but could be good fun.  I'll let you know more details asap.
<willcooke> popey, is dpm off atm?
<popey> willcooke: he's on vacation till next week
<tkamppeter> willcooke, now it works, thank you.
<willcooke> tkamppeter, coolio
<willcooke> popey, kk. no worries.  There is a community event happening in China, I wanted to make sure he is in the loop.  I'll email him....
<tkamppeter> willcooke, I will look into the bug you mentioned earlier today.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> popey, ^^^^]
<popey> thanks!
<willcooke> http://beijinglug.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=723:software-freedom-day-2092014-call-for-topics&catid=11:upcoming-events&Itemid=14
<willcooke> didrocks, http://news.softpedia.com/news/Canonical-Wants-to-Be-the-Best-Development-Platform-for-Android-Apps-457418.shtml
<didrocks> willcooke: excellent! thanks for sharing
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, do you plan to make the current u-s-s land in the rtm channel as well? ;-)
<kenvandine> i sure hope :)
<kenvandine> it fixes bugs that kept it from syncing to rtm before
<seb128> kenvandine, fixes for bugs keep it from going to rtm?
<seb128> that doesn't seem logicalk
<kenvandine> no... fixes for the bugs that made it fail QA last week
<kenvandine> fixes landed last night... so hopefully it'll pass qa now
<seb128> great
<seb128> what's the process to ask for the current version to go to rtm?
<seb128> just use the landing ask gdoc and wait for qa testing?
<kenvandine> i just asked in the ci channel
<kenvandine> there is a the old silo that failed QA
<kenvandine> i think i can just rebuild it
<kenvandine> it includes unity8
<seb128> kenvandine, what ci channel?
<seb128> not -ci-eng?
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> not? which one then? ;-)
<kenvandine> ubuntu-ci-eng :)
<seb128> kenvandine, saw it now
<seb128> kenvandine, btw, the bug about making the background panel display the apps-list is on your todo right? is that some work or only a flag to set?
<kenvandine> oh... not on my list
<kenvandine> a little work
<kenvandine> gotta add the peer picker component
<seb128> kenvandine, bug #1356542 is assigned to you ;-)
<ubot5> bug 1356542 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "picking background image should use Content Hub's peer picker" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356542
<kenvandine> seb128, i see your branch removing the dash settings, is that because dash settings in the dash has landed?
<seb128> kenvandine, no, because the current design doesn't have that section and it doesn't work well (like online video are still listed when toggling it, I don't think they made new scopes arch respect that setting)
<kenvandine> we were leaving that until there was a setting in the dash for it
<kenvandine> but if it isn't used anyway... maybe we should just whack it
<kenvandine> pmcgowan ^^
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, it used to work for sure, hve not tried recently
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, HO now
<seb128> kenvandine, well, it's not on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone at least
<seb128> kenvandine, but fine to keep the mr up until we wants to land it
<pmcgowan> seb128, yeah we just waited to see it in scope settings
<pmcgowan> if it doesnt work anyway seems moot
<seb128> well, it has some effects
<seb128> like music scope was empty after I toggled it
<seb128> but I still had youtube videos
<seb128> let me try again
<seb128> right, still doing that
<seb128> click store lists also content with that set to "local only"
<seb128> some others like wikipedia, music, weather seems to respect it
<seb128> if that setting is intended to work maybe the right thing would be to open a bug on e.g the music scope
<pmcgowan> seb128, as music is an aggregator, the sub-scopes seem to be the ones not observing it, but seems each scope sholdnt need to, the api should do it
<seb128> pmcgowan, right, is that something for thostr?
<pmcgowan> seb128, yes
<desrt> seb128: don't revert the commit introducing the warnings, please
<desrt> seb128: i gave another patch that is a one-liner that will disable them just as well
<desrt> but we also might consider dialing the warning down to a message
<desrt> still displayed, but will not interfere with tests
<seb128> k
<seb128> that works for me
<seb128> still going to spam my stdout when using gedit though :/
<Cimi> I have several issues in gtk2 apps
<Cimi> using nvidia and utopic
<Cimi> rendering issues everywhere
<Cimi> did anyone experience the same?
<didrocks> willcooke: congrats for your new recognition :)
<seb128> Cimi, no similar report afaik
<seb128> pitti, what was the issues with langpacks/missing domains?
<pitti> seb128: as I said, I don't know; perhaps I accidentally used an upstream tarball for creating fresh touch langpacks
<seb128> oh ok, I saw you closed the bug, so I though you figured it out
<seb128> so you just did a new export and it worked?
<pitti> seb128: and there was a bug in langpack-o-matic that didn't update changelogs and thus prevented uploads
<pitti> seb128: yes, 1:14.10+20140903 is complete again
<seb128> great
<pitti> seb128: I'll copy them to RTM  as soon as they are propagated to utopic
<seb128> pitti, danke
<kenvandine> seb128, any idea why lightdm just stopped working?  any known bugs?  basically no errors... it just never even tries to start X
<kenvandine> switching to gdm worked...
<seb128> kenvandine, see #ubuntu-devel
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> thx...
<kenvandine> that bit me... and of course i fixated on it being nvidia related :)
<kenvandine> but it wasn't...
<seb128> kenvandine, is the dialer-app supposed to respect the "dialpad sound" toggle?
<kenvandine> seb128, not yet :)
<kenvandine> it's in the works
<seb128> shrug
<kenvandine> i think...
<seb128> is there a bug to track that work?
<seb128> kenvandine, why did we make the settings UI visible if it's not working?
<seb128> kenvandine, I didn't find any bug/vcs about that
<kenvandine> i think it would be telephony-service
<mvo_> hm, so my Xorg is at 100% when started via lightdm (1.11.7) - however when I start it via startx its all good, no unusual cpu. is that a known utopic issue? tryed a different greeter, same result
<seb128> willcooke_, do you know if Sweetsha1k is supposed to be online/working this week?
<seb128> I see him responding to email but he doesn't seem to be on IRC
<willcooke_> seb128, He's at the Libre Office conf
<seb128> willcooke_, right, the question still stand ;-)
<seb128> is he on vac/away days, or still supposed to be around?
 * seb128 drops an email, might be easier
<willcooke_> yeah, was going to say I expect he'll get email, but IRC I wouldn't expect
<seb128> k, wfm
<seb128> I just wanted to know if I should expect to be able to get a reply to an email by eow
<seb128> or go with a plan B for the issue doko pinged about
<seb128> I'm going to write the email and see tomorrow depending if he replied by then or not
<willcooke_> seb128, kk, let me know if you need me to chase via SMS or something
<seb128> willcooke_, no, it's not that urgent, it's about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libixion/+bug/1349859
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1349859 in libixion (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libixion (b-d of liborcus)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> it's not the first time doko ping about it
<willcooke_> kk
<seb128> not sure if it just fall into the cracks or something
<seb128> I wrote an email to Bjoern, should be good enough
<willcooke_> coolio
<willcooke_> yjx
<willcooke_> thx
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> on that note, I'm calling it a day
<seb128> have a good evening everyone
<padolph> Hello
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-09-05
<RAOF> Bah.
<RAOF> logind!!!!
<detly> I've just added the Gnome 3 staging PPA so I can try out 3.12. I found that it mostly worked fine, but gnome-control-center and gnome-settings-daemon can't be upgraded without removing unity altogether, which means keybindings and some other things don't work. Is that a known issue? Is there some other PPA I need to add? Or should I just be patient?
<pitti> Good morning
<sarnold> hey pitti :)
<pitti> hey sarnold, how are you?
<sarnold> pitti: pretty good, a few hours off for dinner and taking the dog for a walk helps :)
<sarnold> pitti: how're you?
<pitti> sarnold: still a bit tired, but quite fine otherwise
<pitti> (sorry, missed your reply, deep in mutt..)
<sarnold> hehe, mutt'll do that :)
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> good morning pitti!
<larsu> good morning!
<didrocks> good morning larsu
<willcooke> morning
<larsu> hi willcooke
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> morning seb128
<seb128> hey willcooke larsu didrocks
<pitti> hey seb128
<pitti> morning willcooke and larsu, too!
<seb128> lut pitti, wie gehts?
<willcooke> hey pitti
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke! ich hacke wieder an autopkgtest :)
<seb128> pitti, schön ;-)
<larsu> seb128: ooh, umlaut. 10 German spelling points for you ;)
<seb128> larsu, :-)
<didrocks> larsu: you do use ¨ as umlaut btw, there is no special character? (as umlaut, IIRC, are more lines than dots)
<pitti> didrocks: how do you mean "more lines"
<larsu> didrocks: no, they're dots
<didrocks> pitti: larsu: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umlaut#mediaviewer/File:U_umlaut_en_Suetterlinschrift.png
<didrocks> they are more like 2 vertical lines here than dots, for instance
<pitti> didrocks: it's exactly like the trema in other languages (like French), except that it's not being used as a trema (German abolished the trema looong ago), but as changing the pronounciation of a vowel to an umlaut
<pitti> didrocks: ah well, that's Suetterlin .. i. e. the written German which was pretty much abolished in the mid-20st century
<larsu> didrocks: ah, sometimes people use lines when writing (but it's fairly uncommon these days)
<pitti> didrocks: but even modern pupils write the "dots" something more akin to "
<larsu> I don't think I've ever seen a typeface with lines instead of dots
<didrocks> larsu: pitti: ok, I learnt it that way actually, hence my question :)
<pitti> didrocks: wow, you learned Suetterlin? Or just writing the umlauts that way?
<didrocks> pitti: just writing the umlauts that way
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, in handwriting it's all very sloppy anyway, some people even just write a short horizontal bar, or "
<seb128> it's easier to draw a small line with a pen than to do a dot
<pitti> yeah, dots with a clasic feather were a bit awkward
<didrocks> ok, but for non handwriting is always using dots, got it, thanks!
<larsu> pitti says that like he's 200 years old and used to write with a feather regularly
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> ahah :)
<pitti> larsu: well, at least I'm onld enough to have tried :)
<pitti> <rusty voice> back in my time, buddy, we wrote 6510 assembler!
 * pitti pats his trusty old C64
<pitti> that was almost like writing with a feather that leaked all the time :)
 * pitti aime les vendredis
<larsu> HAHA
 * larsu brings pitti a blanket, a hot water bottle, and a cup of tea
<seb128> oh, pitti is going to tell us nice stories from old time?
 * seb128 seats quietly and listen
<seb128> sits even
<pitti> nah, I never do that :)
<pitti> or if I do, next time I want to sit in a restaurant with you with a beer in my hand!
<seb128> :-)
<pitti> dear BTS, please send me my flights already
<larsu> ;)
<seb128> pitti, when do you fly back?
<pitti> seb128: I was going to take the Friday 22:00 one
<seb128> pitti, not fancying taking an extra day and staying until monday? it's likely some of us are going to do that
<pitti> seb128: until Monday? that's three extra days then
<pitti> seb128: but yeah, I can consider that as well
<pitti> but I'd go back on Sunday afternoon/evening then
<detly> pitti: you really have an old C64?
<seb128> pitti, well, that's one day off
<seb128> pitti, vac days speaking
<pitti> seb128: Sat and Sun? (with the Sat 22:00 flight)
<pitti> seb128: ah, that way
<seb128> pitti, Sun 22 you mean?
 * larsu would like to stay around after as well
<pitti> detly: yeah, my first own computer, got it in 1991; before that I went to the university once a week to learn BASIC on these dreaded GDR clones of the old PCs
<seb128> pitti, well, I'm probably going to fly back on monday evening, 1.5 days seems a bit short to visit
<pitti> seb128: err, yes
<seb128> better than nothing
<seb128> but if you want to join for sat/sun that would be great ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, larsu, desrt are likely to stay for those days as well
<pitti> seb128: yeah, but I guess after two full weeks of conferences/sprint I'll be looking forward to getting home again
 * willcooke spent a lot of time in DC.  Once you've done the Smithsonian, the Air & Space museum and walked past the white house - you've done DC
<seb128> pitti, oh, right, you are away the week before as well
<pitti> seb128: ok, good to know; I'll follow up with BTS
<didrocks> willcooke: which is taking how long approx?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: nvidia-graphics-drivers owns the bugs. tseliot would be the person to subscribe. Or tjaalton.
<willcooke> probably 1 day
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ta
<didrocks> hum
<seb128> willcooke, the capitol?
<willcooke> seb128, its more of a looking at thing IMHO
<willcooke> a la Tienanmen Square
<seb128> willcooke, well, I guess then it depends if people want to spend time in museums, that can easy take an extra day
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> I might go here:
<willcooke> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L._Ron_Hubbard_House
<willcooke> trollolololo
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> Oh, the National Archives are probably good - but there is *always* a massive queue to get in, like hours and hours - so I never bothered
<larsu> willcooke knows it's Friday
<willcooke> The Air & Space museum is great, and not far from the hotel I think
<willcooke> larsu, :D
<pitti> seb128: ok, Sunday there's a direct United flight at 22:55 -- perfect
<pitti> seb128: and that way it's even 400 EUR cheaper..
<seb128> pitti, +1, I was pondering taking that one on sun or mon
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<didrocks> seb128: so, you are going to take the same than pitti?
<pitti> seb128: so we'll have pretty much two full days
<pitti> seb128: and I'll arrive on Sunday evening then, not Sat
<seb128> didrocks, I don't know, going to check out with you/larsu/desrt, I might stay until monday if some others want to do that
<seb128> didrocks, I think I'm going to wait monday to email BTS anyway
<seb128> so I've the w.e to think about it
<larsu> same here
<didrocks> hum, WHAT? the price doubled today
<seb128> for what fly?
<didrocks> ah no typo :)
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> same day for way in and back
<pitti> seb128: there's only 4 seats left on my preferred flight, so I better get them ASAP
<didrocks> so, not a week, double of each way flights, blablabla
<pitti> didrocks: Saturday night rule?
<seb128> pitti, is that one of the online website "tricks" to make you decide and buy?
<didrocks> pitti: oh clearly yeah, it's x2 :)
<pitti> I don't know
<didrocks> ok, seems we all mostly settled down on Sunday to Sunday anyway
<seb128> are we?
<seb128> I'm not sure larsu, desrt, attente are
<pitti> at least I don't want to go home much later; two days of tourism seems fine
<didrocks> larsu: seemed to be
 * larsu nods
<seb128> didrocks, I think he replied "I'm not going to email bts before monday anyway, give time to think about it"
<seb128> +to my
<didrocks> ah, nodding on that, not on pitti's
<seb128> I assumed
<didrocks> larsu: you should nod more clearly!
<didrocks> bad nodder :p
 * larsu nods clearly
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> ahah
<larsu> like I said, I'll have my final plan by Monday
<didrocks> ok ;)
<seb128> larsu, what's your preference? sunday or monday?
<seb128> k, same here
<seb128> I'm flexible
<larsu> but it looks very likely that I'll do Sunday -> Sunday (night)
<seb128> it's either sunday 11pm or monday 8pm
<larsu> because I'll be in Cologne the weekend before
<larsu> seb128: Monday would work as well
<didrocks> mine for me are 7:50pm
<didrocks> A380, can't wait for it! :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> shame it's only east coast ;-
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> yeah, I hope we'll be delayed, sure sure :)
<didrocks> (delayed, in the plane :p)
 * pitti shakes head
<pitti> you know, you could fly the other way round if 9 hours isn't enough
<didrocks> pitti: you mean, doing that the day after I'm flying 12h back to France? :)
<didrocks> sounds like an *excellent* plan :)
 * larsu curses CUPS
<detly> pitti: very jealous :) I used to have a C64, but another appliance fell on it and cracked one of the circuit boards
<detly> oh the memories
<pitti> detly: +1
<pitti> detly: on the memories, of course, not cracking it :/
<detly> yeah, 'twas a sad day
 * Saviq reboots to meet the new lightdm, let's see how that goes
<tkamppeter> willcooke, hi
<willcooke> hi tkamppeter
<didrocks> fginther: once you are around: hey! I think you have seen that ps-trusty-desktop-amd64-1 is down, can you put it online again? Then, I'll have 2 questions for you as you have more jenkins expertise than I (around groups not being taken into account and dbus-launch which fails, where we solved it for autopilot IIRC).
<didrocks> fginther: I'm out for some exercise, will be back then :)
<seb128> kenvandine, it's little test to approve its own mps when others added things to fix :p
<seb128> test->taste
<seb128> kenvandine, hey btw, happy friday ;-)
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> misfired in changing it to WIP :)
<seb128> kenvandine, ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, i found my problem with the "Not yet" button...
<kenvandine> the dialog is getting fired multiple times
<kenvandine> getting the onSystemUpdateDownloaded signal several times,should be easy to fix
<kenvandine> then my branch will be ready
<kenvandine> seb128,  i am a bit puzzled by this... onSystemUpdateDownloaded it does this
<kenvandine> root.updatesAvailable -= 1;
<kenvandine> why decrement that number on the signal?
<kenvandine> and right now it gets decreased to many times
<fginther> didrocks, bon jour!  I've recovered ps-trusty-desktop-amd64-1. We may have to do a few tweaks to make it reliable. It's a bit hit or miss on coming up cleanly
<didrocks> fginther: thanks for restarting them :)
<didrocks> ahah, was just pinging you :)
<didrocks> sounds good :)
<didrocks> fginther: do you have some time (maybe a hangout?) so that we can fix my latest blockers?
<fginther> didrocks, do you have time later today? I'm trying to address a problem with the mako images that is blocking all MP testing
<didrocks> fginther: I'm still around for a couple of hours
<fginther> didrocks, ok, I'll ping you when I get things settled
<didrocks> fginther: perfect! good luck :)
<qengho> Does anyone here use any general interface testing system on desktop that doesn't assume lots about the UI toolkit?
<qengho> I use sikuli in chromium, but it was broken*, and no one else noticed, so I wonder if there's something better.
<qengho> * https://code.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntu/utopic/sikuli/lp1313398/+merge/233407
<qengho> By "general interface testing", I mean program automation, with some assertions.
<didrocks> qengho: python unittests is quite great for that (if the assert are text/content only). I'm using it with subprocesses in some cases
<qengho> didrocks: It's not text. Think of clicking buttons on screen.
<didrocks> qengho: ok, I guess people would say autopilot, but I doubt they have chromium bindings
<qengho> Right, I don't want to be too friendly with the toolkit.
<balloons> qengho, buttons in chromium or web stuff?
<balloons> if "web stuff", selenium
<qengho> balloons: Well, buttons, to verify (e.g.) that webapps options is in the settings screens.
<qengho> Also, some very simple web-browser-starts-and-can-reach-web-pages too.
<qengho> balloons: I'm also thinking about a fontconfig bug now in Chromium. I want to verify that asking for CSS typeface falls back to what we expect it to.
<qengho> Basically, I love "sikuli", but I hate its dependence on Java.
<didrocks> qengho: you need some image recognization tools, seems like sikuli is still the FLOSS leader though
<qengho> Thank you, d.
<balloons> qengho, you could also use xpresser if you want image rec. it uses python
<balloons> that said I would avoid image recognition based testing if there is ANY other option
<qengho> balloons: Agreed. At least sikuli lets me use it's OCR voodoo and its fuzzy matching dark-magick.
<balloons> it's probably just opencv
<fginther> didrocks, want to chat now?
<didrocks> fginther: sounds great!
<didrocks> fginther: have link handy or want me to?
<fginther> didrocks, sending an invite now
<Trevinho> marga: hey!
<Trevinho> marga: so, I've made a ppa with some changes that might solve the "missing input field" issue. Could you give this to the affected people to see if it solves?
<Trevinho> https://launchpad.net/~3v1n0/+archive/ubuntu/unity-tests
<marga> Trevinho, sure, thanks
<marga> There's a growing list of angry users, they'll be happy to test it :)
<Trevinho> marga: packages should be published on the repo in few minutes
<Trevinho> marga: mh, ok, we'll try to make them smile then ;)
<Trevinho> marga: that repo is just a first round btw, with cleanest fix we have... If that fails, I'll go with brute force ;)
<willcooke> have a good weekend all, see you next week
<marga> Trevinho, ok, I sent the email asking my users to test your packages, I expect I'll have feedback between Monday and Tuesday
<Trevinho> marga: nice, let me know
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-09-06
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://youtu.be/0c8wBx7f6oQ?t=19m55s  The ubuntu developers desktop; anyone have any info on this?
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-09-07
<Noskcaj> Laney, Could you merge the new bugfix releases for gst-plugins1.0 please?
<Noskcaj> I'm making sync bugs currently for all but -good and -bad
<Laney> Noskcaj: I'm away, will take care of it next week, don't worry
<Laney> Noskcaj: Also I have been taking care of gstreamer1.0 so there's no reason to have to request syncs.
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-31
<hikiko> hello from Changsha :)
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<didrocks> hey pitti, ça va bien, et toi ?
<pitti> didrocks: moi aussi ! c'était un week-end calme (et chaud !), mais c'était les dernières journées d'été
<pitti> nous sommes allé au stade à nouvau :)
<didrocks> oh bien ! ;)
<didrocks> le match était bien ?
<pitti> alors notre club a perdu :(
<pitti> didrocks: non, ils ont joué laid
<didrocks> argh, pas de chance :/
<didrocks> je suis à Annecy pour la semaine, chez mes parents
<didrocks> donc on a pas mal marché dans les montagnes
<didrocks> mais oui, il reste encore aujourd'hui de beau temps, et puis pluie toute la semaine
<darkxst> hey pitti, didrocks
<darkxst> didrocks, can you merge this for me? I can upload, but not commit to packaging branch https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/UG-wily
<didrocks> good evening darkxst
<didrocks> darkxst: I'm unsure I have commit access (see the mate discussion on Thursday)
<didrocks> let me check
<didrocks> You cannot upload to this branch. Members of Ubiquity Slideshow can upload to this branch.
<didrocks> yep :/
 * didrocks remembers the hell that some people gave to him when they couldn't push to some branches due to CI train
<didrocks> seems like the same people didn't setup for core-devs at least to be able to push there :p
<didrocks> cyphermox: I guess do you mind pushing //code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/UG-wily ?
<didrocks> cyphermox: also, would be great to fix the permission issues (so that at least core-devs can push)
<didrocks> darkxst: I guess just upload for now
<didrocks> (and mark as such in your MP)
<didrocks> darkxst: how was your week-end otherwise? :)
<darkxst> didrocks, still getting over the flu :( but got some chickens on saturday ;)
<didrocks> darkxst: argh, I hope that won't last too long still…
<darkxst> didrocks, yeh, will see... wasnt too bad today though,
<darkxst> didrocks, ok I have uploaded it, hopefully cyphermox can push the commits, seems odd though to have a restricted packaging branch!
 * darkxst waiting on some fresh eggs, that might help ;) nothing yet though
<didrocks> darkxst: heh, keep summoning them :)
<darkxst> didrocks, just hoping the puppies haven't scared the egg production ;)
<darkxst> but they don't really seem to concerned with the puppies
<didrocks> ah, troubling the chickens, yeah, I can see that happening…
<darkxst> dogs are loosing interest, as a result
<didrocks> I bet! :)
<darkxst> it was all fear from the dogs, especially the old one
<didrocks> too big compared to their size (and maybe too hugging as well? ;))
<darkxst> well the little ones sure, but the old one, is bigger, just shit scared
<darkxst> but the real fun comes I try and introduce mini dashunds to free range with chickens!
<didrocks> waow, you are really… experimenting! :)
<darkxst> didrocks, they are the protection policy!
<darkxst> no fox is getting past the dogs, just need to make sure the dogs don't eat the chickens
<darkxst> in the meanwhile it will be an interesting few weeks!
<didrocks> dogs would really eat the chickens, you think?
<didrocks> and yeah, I totally +1 on the "natural barrier" you are putting in place than having more "industrial/human-built" options
<larsu> Trevinho, morning! DId you notice that gtk doesn't request rgba visuals when GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS is not given?
<larsu> not sure how to fix that - someone specifically made it like this as a fallback for window managers that can't handle client side shadows
<larsu> apparently unity is special in that it can't do client side shadows, but rgba
 * larsu thinks about patching gtk
<pitti> hey larsu, guten Morgen!
<larsu> hi pitti!
<larsu> pitti, had a long morning already. Just not online all the time because I'm travelling. How are you?
<pitti> larsu: quite fine, thanks! had a nice weekend, apparently the last real summer weekend
<pitti> larsu: went to the stadium (FC Augsburg lost, though), and enjoyed some gardening, table tennis, and ice cream :)
<pitti> larsu: ah, where are you now?
<larsu> pitti, nice!
<larsu> pitti, Mainz Hbf, waiting for my train to cologne to fly back to Berlin
<larsu> was at a wine fest this weekend
<larsu> and did 20km on a draisine (english?) yesterday
<larsu> in the heat
<didrocks> draisine? nice! on a unused old train rail I guess?
<larsu> didrocks, indeed
 * didrocks wonders if the UK is cut out from the world, no Will, no Laney…
<didrocks> larsu: some exercise after the wine sounds good :)
<larsu> Laney is off today
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> ah, it's a national holiday
<larsu> didrocks, ya. It was more exhausting than I thought
<didrocks> IIRC
<larsu> mostly due to the heat though
<didrocks> yeah, I bet…
<didrocks> (confirmed, UK is off)
 * larsu wonders how long the connection holds up in this train
<didrocks> with you on the go, I feel soooooooo lonely!
<larsu> haha
 * didrocks shed some tears
 * larsu hugs didrocks
<larsu> turn on some music!
 * didrocks hugs larsu back
<didrocks> yeah, I think that's the only way to have some uplifting here
<larsu> and seb is gone for 2 weeks?
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> his holidays
<didrocks> those guys, leaving for a long time…
<didrocks> hem :p
 * larsu looks away and whistles silently
<didrocks> larsu: I did the same :)
<darkxst> didrocks, imagine a rottweiler stuffed into a 20cm tall form factor! something like http://www.purina.com.au/~/media/PurinaAustralia/Images/Breeds/Dog/Dachshund-Miniature-Smooth-Haired.jpg
<darkxst> if polly thinks for a seconds the chickens are above her in the pecking order, they are stuffed!
<dholbach> hiya
<didrocks> re dholbach
 * didrocks really feels lonely on this channel today :p
<dholbach> can somebody take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-control-center/non-gnome-unity-ibus-support/+merge/238293 and https://code.launchpad.net/~brunonova/software-properties/lp1381050_2/+merge/264634 and https://code.launchpad.net/~binli/unity-settings-daemon/dont-scale-out-of-screen/+merge/268881?
<dholbach> thanks! :)
<didrocks> dholbach: I guess retry tomorrow where more folks taking care of this part of the desktop are around :)
<dholbach> I'll try to remember
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/wily/libx11/pt_PT-compose/+merge/258526 too
<dholbach> Sweet5hark, can you comment on bug 1483914?
<ubot5> bug 1483914 in LibreOffice Productivity Suite "libreoffice-style-elementary as alternate to libreoffice-style-human" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483914
 * larsu waves to dholbach
<dholbach> hey larsu
<Sweet5hark> heya guys!
<larsu> hi Sweet5hark! What up?
<Sweet5hark> dholbach: soo, releasing the theme independant from LibreOffice will likely get messy with different versions and people having the theme from one archive and LibreOffice from another (e.g. from PPAs). Thus I would love to have this upstream.
<Sweet5hark> dholbach: (see tdf#92458)
<Sweet5hark> dholbach: I'd love to help with that as time allows. https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92458#c1 is the relevant piece there: We'd need the license statement-foo from the authors and look at the stuff being clean from an IP PoV. Probably best we get the git history into the LibreOffice core repo and get a license statement from the authors.
<ubot5> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 92458 in UI "Integrate the “elementary” theme into LibreOffice" [Normal,New]
<Sweet5hark> dholbach: the git stuff should be doable reasonably easy with some git filter-branch foo, I will try to find time for that.
<Sweet5hark> larsu: heya ;)
<didrocks> hey Sweet5hark!
 * larsu wonders why he's hacking on notify-osd
<didrocks> larsu: what happened to you?
<Sweet5hark> dholbach: (getting the commits into the LibreOffice core repo has the added benefit of creating LibreOffice authoring credits for the theme creators ...)
<didrocks> larsu: theme-thingy?
<larsu> didrocks, someone asked me to look at a hidpi issue
<didrocks> ah… making sense
<larsu> didrocks, it's quite bad: all notifications have blurry text and icons
<didrocks> yeah, I bet with the fixed-size thing
<larsu> yep
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: hi there
<larsu> it assumes logical pixels == real pixels when creating cairo surfaces
<larsu> and it creates a lot of those :/
<didrocks> I guess, hardcoding is the second name of notify-osd :p
<larsu> haha
<didrocks> but on the logical pixels == real pixels, that was not uncommon to defend it at the time :)
<larsu> (it would be funnier if it wouldn't be this sad)
<larsu> didrocks, yeah, fair enough
<larsu> I think it predates all scale apis in gdk even
<didrocks> I guess only the web had the difference
<didrocks> and android a year after
<larsu> so there's not much that could be done back then
<didrocks> yep
<larsu> haha I have a red batter icon again, because there's only 2h left
<larsu> *battery
<didrocks> I guess you still have the half second reaction "oh crap" and then, "meh" :)
<larsu> ya
<larsu> totally
<larsu> this is enough for hacking on the airport and the train
<larsu> and the plane
<larsu> (train is from TXL -> home)
<didrocks> planned to arrive at what time?
<Sweet5hark> dholbach: beyond that: the debdiff in bug seems rather superfluous to me: No need to recommend -elementary -- we dont do that with e.g. the sifr or breeze themes either. We recommend -human to have it in the default install, we recommend -tango because ... well, actually we dont need to. We do as Debian (which doesnt have -human)  does that.
<larsu> didrocks, I leave in 40 min and the flight is about an hour (but can't hack during the full time obviously)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> and then, train?
<larsu> just the inner berlin train
<didrocks> yeah, so an hour I guess
<darkxst> larsu, sure you can, I hack when asleep sometimes ;)
<larsu> not far, 30 mins or so
<didrocks> you will be home quite early :)
<didrocks> well "home"
<didrocks> until you move :)
<larsu> darkxst, they won't take off if I don't turn off and securely store away my large electronic device
<larsu> didrocks, move is tomorrow \o/
<Sweet5hark> larsu: recommended sound track: "Es faehrt ein Zug nach BER" von Christian Anders
<didrocks> everytime you talk about electronic device and planes, that reminds me of the Simpson with Bart playing his game boy
<larsu> Sweet5hark, heh
<didrocks> turning it off making the plane descending dangerously
<larsu> lol
<didrocks> and they are asking him to turn it on again :)
<darkxst> larsu, I reserve tjhe harder problems for thoise cases!
<larsu> darkxst, :D
<dholbach> Sweet5hark, I'll leave it in your hands
<Sweet5hark> dholbach: ;)
<Sweet5hark> <- just won an action item
<Sweet5hark> achievement unlocked, I guess.
<dholbach> Sweet5hark, I'm just going through the sponsoring queue and trying to get as many done or looked at as possible
<Sweet5hark> dholbach: right. nothing to sponsor here, the debdiff isnt what we'd want.
<dholbach> ok
 * larsu goes to board his plane
<dholbach> I'll unsubscribe the u-sponsors team then
<Sweet5hark> popey: are you fine with the latest libreoffice-vanilla package for clicklification?
<popey> Sweet5hark: heya, I haven't personally tested it, happy it built though.
<Sweet5hark> popey: kk. note that its just a 53.6MB on amd64 now. So hopefully ends up ~40MB for armhf ...
<popey> Sweet5hark: failed to build actually.. https://launchpad.net/~canonical-community/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/7842211
<Sweet5hark> popey: eh? thats not 1:5.0.1-0ubuntu1~minimal1~vivid1 (which is newer). https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-nattytest2/+sourcepub/5332252/+listing-archive-extra
<popey> oh
<popey> what did I do wrong.. hmmm
<popey> Sweet5hark: my bad. will upload yours
<popey> ignore me :)
<Sweet5hark> popey: np. ;) easy to get confused wrt to versions when updates are often faster than build time. happened to me too more than once. One of the challenges of riding this funny little beast.
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-09-01
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<pitti> bonojur didrocks
<pitti> hey duflu
<duflu> pitti, morgen
<didrocks> good evening duflu
<didrocks> bonjour pitti :)
<duflu> didrocks: Arguably still lunchtime :)
<didrocks> ok, a little bit early, admitted :)
<larsu> morning!
<larsu> hm, quiet here
 * pitti makes some noise
<pitti> hey larsu, wie gehts?
<larsu> pitti!
<larsu> pitti, great! Just got the keys to my new place :)
<larsu> and you?
 * pitti s'en va, c'est l'heure de courier
<pitti> larsu: alles gut, danke!
<didrocks> hey larsu ;)
<didrocks> pitti: courir
<pitti> larsu: oh, you moved as well? seems to be the season :)
<didrocks> pitti: courrier is the mail :)
<larsu> morning didrocks! ça va?
<pitti> didrocks: ah, un faux "e", merci :)
<larsu> pitti, yep. You too?
<pitti> didrocks: je vais commencer des lessons français bientôt :)
<didrocks> larsu: ça va bien! How are you? Completely healthy and motivated for oyur move?
<pitti> larsu: nah, I'm really happy where I am right now
<didrocks> pitti: \o/ online?
 * larsu is not online :(
<pitti> didrocks: non, avec des vraies personnes, dans l'institut "inlingua" ici
<larsu> internet in a couple of weeks or so
<didrocks> seems both pitti and larsu are going to exercise now… but in different ways. One will be for the legs, the other, the arms (with optional legs if no lift and floor 3+) :)
<didrocks> pitti: waow! courageux :)
<pitti> didrocks: bien sûr j'aussi continue duolingo
<didrocks> larsu: told you, do you have french ISP? :)
<pitti> larsu: couple of weeks!
<didrocks> the rule with ISP is "once it works, it's awesome, but first, you need to get it working…"
<larsu> didrocks, no... there's no router thing in the basement yet. Cables still hanging from the wall :/
<didrocks> oh, even worse then…
<larsu> at least one of them is already connected to the apartment
<pitti> didrocks: j'ai un rendez-vous jeudi soir là-bas, pour choisir quelle course je vais prendre
<larsu> didrocks, totally
<didrocks> pitti: super, c'est combien de leçons?
<pitti> larsu: ah :) (because Telekom is really fast these days if the wiring is in place)
<didrocks> larsu: so, the previous inhabitants didn't have any Internet?
<pitti> didrocks: je crois 20
<didrocks> pitti: une heure à chaque fois ?
<larsu> pitti, yep, they were awesome. Called a couple of minutes before he arrived and was very nice
<larsu> didrocks, they completely redid the whole place
<pitti> didrocks: une 1.5 h leçon chaque semaine
<larsu> new wiring and all
 * pitti s'en va vraiment maintenant
<didrocks> pitti: bon courage !
<didrocks> larsu: bon courage !
<larsu> thanks!
<didrocks> didrocks: bon courage ! (to stay here and work alone :p)
<larsu> haha
 * larsu needs a table
<didrocks> larsu: are you on 1st floor ?
<larsu> didrocks, 3rd
<didrocks> lift?
<didrocks> (I never use the lift, but for moving in/out…)
<larsu> but my stuff isn't coming until this afternoon
<larsu> nope, no lift
<larsu> wanna help carry?
<didrocks> I wonder the time to arrive if you wouldn't have finished already
<didrocks> and I know it will be great for desrt's health
<larsu> yeah and I have 3 others in addition to desrt
<didrocks> so, I don't want to be responsible for future health issue because he couldn't carry all boxes to the 3rd floor :)
<larsu> (maybe 4)
<larsu> hehe
<didrocks> tell him I took care of his health (and greetings ;))
<larsu> will do
<larsu> (he's not here yet)
 * larsu goes and finds a better place to work
<Laney> hoi
<didrocks> hey Laney! How was your long week-end?
<Laney> hey didrocks
<willcooke> Morning
<Laney> good thanks!
<Laney> swimming in the sea, fish and chips, beer, wine, games, food
<larsu> hi Laney and willcooke! What's up?
<larsu> Laney, nice!
<Laney> \o o/
<Laney> hey larsu
<Laney> how's it going for you & didrocks & willcooke?
<willcooke> is good
<didrocks> hey willcooke!
<larsu> Laney, got the keys to the new apartment. Moving stuff this afternoon
<larsu> it's all great, but no internet
<didrocks> larsu: good thanks, enjoyed swimming pool for the last days of summer
<didrocks> now, it's raining, so not as good :)
<larsu> didrocks, s/larsu/Laney
<didrocks> argh ETOOMANYLA
<didrocks> ;)
<larsu> now someone called saying this other guy didn't do his job right
<Laney> larsu: tethering time?
<larsu> I have the feeling this internet thing will become a saga
<larsu> Laney, yep. In a cafe right now because I don't even have a table yet :)
<Laney> nice
<Laney> are you with desrt?
<Laney> how was the weekend thingy?
<larsu> Laney, desrt arrives at 1 or so. Weekend was awesome. *Lots* of wine and going 20km on a draisine
 * Laney looks up draisine
<larsu> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eisenbahn-Draisine
<Laney> what on earth!
<Laney> that looks fun
<larsu> we had a couple of those: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eisenbahn-Draisine#/media/File:Draisine-templin.jpg
<larsu> Laney, it is! Was a bit too hot that day, but tons of fun
<didrocks> Laney: as told yesterday, I guess this was the pre-warming for moving today :)
<Laney> heh
<willcooke> Sounds like Trevinho and hikiko are having fun :)
<Laney> I've only seen those ones from american movies
<Laney> larsu: I re-did that gdbus stuff on the train journeys btw and it works now
<Laney> go figure :/
<didrocks> willcooke: ah, links?
<larsu> nice!
<Laney> probably missed some unref or something
<larsu> you just started from scratch?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> you can look at the MP once I've renamed all the stuff if you want
<Laney> or leave it for charles :P
<larsu> sure I'll have a look
<willcooke> didrocks, the rambling conversation in the telegram group
<larsu> I'm not in that team anymore - let me know when the MR is up
<Laney> will 'request review' from you
<larsu> k
<didrocks> willcooke: ah, I need to check sometimes there ;)
<Laney> bahaha
<Laney> listening to a radio documentary about bilingual people
<Laney> they're interviewing a german person who is working on subtitling geordie shore
<Laney> they played a clip (in english) and I could barely understand what they were saying
<larsu> have we ever had problems with notify-osd leaking memory?
<larsu> Laney, what's geordie shore?
<Laney> i'm trying to find a youtube video
<Laney> it's a version of an american show called jersey shore
<larsu> ah, I've heard of that
<larsu> some reality tv thing, right?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> point was that even fully bilingual people find this one hard to comprehend
<larsu> lol
<Laney> HAHAHA
<didrocks> Laney: in the past, we did, but I thought most of them were fixed once we "valgrinded" it
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> larsu: ^
<Laney> dude!
<didrocks> once of you two have to change nickname :p
<didrocks> weechat can't cope when both of you are speaking
<Laney> you'd think we just did
<Laney> not like we've both been around for years :P
<didrocks> Laney: issue is when both of you are talking as weechat complete with the one who talked the most recently
<didrocks> so La<tab>
<didrocks> so, a good example: di<tab> -> one match!
<Laney> i'm surprised that this is the first time that has been a problem though...
<larsu> didrocks, fix your client :P
<larsu> didrocks, I'm asking because I just found one ;)
<Laney> use three characters to tab complete
<Laney> or read what it offers you
<Laney> :)
<didrocks> Laney: reading? so outdated :p
<larsu> Laney, xchat has this problem as well. It tab completes my own nick...
 * larsu can't wait to get back  to irssi+screen
<Laney> ya, poor you
<Laney> what are you doing inside notify-osd?
<Laney> are you fixing its hidpi stuff??? :) :) :)
<larsu> Laney, yep
<Laney> oh wow
<larsu> it's a bit tricky
<Laney> I tried to insert that into des_rt's head
<didrocks> Laney: hence the "poor him" :)
<Laney> but I think it fell out
<larsu> but already I'm seeing nice and crisp notifications
<didrocks> larsu: can you get back the red and green lines to ensure everything is alined? :)
<larsu> didrocks, never heard of those nor seen them
<didrocks> larsu: I guess you were not running the devel version at the time
<larsu> maybe there's a way to turn it back on?
<didrocks> basically, debug infos, that was only useful to the unique dev
 * larsu will check
<larsu> thanks for the hint
<didrocks> but enabled to everyone "because"
<didrocks> :)
<larsu> lol
 * didrocks tries to find pictures of it
<didrocks> can't find it :/
<larsu> vodafone is looking forward to the "personal contact" with me... weird
<ogra_> cuddling with providers !
<larsu> I'd prefer if they'd just answer my mail instead of sending such drivel
<larsu> ogra_, I'd rather not :)
<ogra_> who would !
<ogra_> :)
<larsu> indeed
<larsu> I'd love if they would cuddle the end of that cable in my basement into whatever plug it needs to go :D
<ogra_> haha
<Trevinho> willcooke: yeah, Nice time. Also (hopefully) productive, BTW.
<Trevinho> Then people here has this strange way to give you welcome by drinking up with you.... But well, they're the first who can't handle it :)
<larsu> Trevinho, hi! Did you see my ping from yesterday?
<Trevinho> larsu: oh, yeah... but then you wasn't there anymore
<larsu> Trevinho, ya sorry. Will soon have irssi/screen setup again. Any comments?
<Trevinho> larsu: so.... Well, so I noticed the side effect (opaque corners, right?)
<larsu> yes
<larsu> and I think if I make gtk set an argb visual, I don't get shadows anymore
<Trevinho> larsu: you mean server shadows, right?
<larsu> Trevinho, yes. We turned off client side shadows because we don't support frame extents
<Trevinho> larsu: I think I got a way to recognize those windows, but I didn't enable since it wasn't needed with old-gtk, but I can test whether that is now the way
<Trevinho> So, if you enable ARGB visual for us, then probably I can get server shadows again
<larsu> Trevinho, please do :)
<larsu> let me know when you have something so I can test it
<Trevinho> larsu: that was the thing I had saved... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12244051/
<Trevinho> larsu: I need to check whether that apply still...
<Trevinho> ouch
<xnox> Laney: where did the DPI slider go from unity system settings on vivid?
<xnox> we have high internal, low external, and the external IS REALLY BIG
<Laney> you mean the one in Displays?
<pitti> tjaalton: wrt. our conversation the other day, new xorg-server and other bits are still blocked on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#xcb-util causing uninstallability
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt shows that it apparently makes $world uninstallable
<xnox> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1490918
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1490918 not found
<xnox> pitti: or do i need to subscribe you, for you to see?
 * xnox ponders Laney as well.
<xnox> Laney: pitti: please let me know if you see it https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1490918
<pitti> xnox: I see it
<pitti> xnox: (but I'm not ~u-desktop :) )
<xnox> pitti: well, as ex-security and ex-desktop i think you would find it funny though ;-)
<xnox> pitti: i wonder if it's counting the comments length.
<pitti> xnox: yeah; not sure whether it really deserves to be called a security bug
<xnox> pitti: i know that pgp keys generate different fingerprint based on key size, i am not sure about ssh, i.e. if one can clash checksum with different key sizes cause then there could be a spoof.
<xnox> "yeah, this is my key on that server" when in fact it's a different one.... but yeah, i bet it is just a display/gui issue however.
<Laney> xnox: I see it, but I think you should file upstream
<xnox> well....
<xnox> Laney: is it same in wily? /me is on vivid.
<Laney> https://git.gnome.org/browse/seahorse/tree/ssh/seahorse-ssh-key-data.c#n35
<Laney> yes
<Laney> same
<tjaalton> pitti: ah, ancell did that :)
<Laney> tjaalton: looks like a transition
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> so qt needs to be built against new xcb-util?
<tjaalton> at least
<Laney> whatever depends on libxcb-util0 (from memory)
<Laney> will need to be rebuilt to pick up ...1 instead
<tjaalton> there's a transitional package though, which was supposed to let it all work
<Laney> for the dev package
<Laney> for built stuff you need the rebuild to link against the new soname
<tjaalton> indeed, so a transitional dev package is of little use :)
<Laney> it means you don't have to change the source apart from adding a changelog entry
<tjaalton> right, "little use"
<Laney> haha
<tjaalton> oh well, I'll rebuild those then
<Laney> it depends on the size of the transition I guess
<Laney> will you take those packaging changes into Debian so we don't diverge on the package names?
<tjaalton> well, debian didn't like changing the dev package name..
<tjaalton> so it's not uploaded there yet
<Laney> ...
<Laney> might want to undo this in ubuntu then
<tjaalton> "I don't think we should change those package names, it's just a bunch of
<tjaalton> work for no benefit IMO."
<tjaalton> though now that the soname is bumped it's kinda confusing to keep the old soname in dev package
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> well, it's your stuff, I just advise doing it one way in D & U
<tjaalton> *would be
<tjaalton> yes
<Laney> ooh
 * Laney gets a-c_n on a patch
<Laney> now I can try out my shiny new gnome git accoutn
<tjaalton> shit, because of the xcb-util mess x-x-v-intel snapshot never made it to main before ffe
<tjaalton> er, ff
<tjaalton> I wouldn't mind lp nagging the uploader about packages that haven't migrated after a certain time
<Laney> tjaalton: It's probably okay if it's uploaded
<Laney> before FF, as long as it's not ages and ages
<Laney> doko says he is doing rebuilds btw, you should coordinate with him if you are too
<tjaalton> hmm ok
 * Laney has done first git.gnome.org push
<Laney> I slightly messed up using git bz
 * Laney is now scared that continuous is going to kill me
<Laney> s/me/him/
<larsu> Trevinho, "ouch"? I guess it doesn't apply anymore?
<larsu> Laney, congrats!
<Trevinho> larsu: no sorry... I had a meeting next and then we've been taken to dinner, so I had no time to check... I'll do once back to our continent.
<larsu> Trevinho, yeah it's not the most important thing, but I'd like to get it done this cycle
<larsu> Trevinho, thanks and enjoy ;)
<Trevinho> ;-)
 * Sweet5hark takes a deep breath.
 * Sweet5hark buckles up.
 * Sweet5hark braces for impact.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: please consider to upload  http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/wily/5.0.1/libreoffice_5.0.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes to wily
<Sweet5hark> oh, no seb128. :(
 * Sweet5hark hides, camps in a corner and patiently waits for a sponsor to show up ...
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: didnt you sponsor LibreOffice once? Wasnt that just _awesome_? It was. Im sure.
 * didrocks feels a trap
<didrocks> especially when reading backlog
<Sweet5hark> .oO(luckily we will have a meeting in 15 minutes, they cannot hide then)
<didrocks> not sure what I should tell
<didrocks> I remember to have maintained OpenOffice.org
<didrocks> remembered*
<didrocks> that wasn't so nice, even for this 6 months until you come :)
<didrocks> I guess that libreoffice is a total other world of joy though!
<didrocks> Sweet5hark: if you send me an email, I promise to have a look tomorrow morning :)
<didrocks> before my eyes bleed
<didrocks> and then, I'll be able to call it a day :p
<Sweet5hark> hrhr
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: awesome, thanks. Its not too urgent. Its just the first LibreOffice 5.0.x upload in wily. If anything fails, just blame me. ;)
<didrocks> Sweet5hark: this is the usual procedure, right? ;)
<didrocks> even for non libreoffice thingy
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: oh yeah, feel free to blame me for whatever. As a bonus I then dont have to bother to apply for dpm rights on libreoffice anymore and can do other stuff!
 * Sweet5hark hides.
<didrocks> heh
<willcooke> ding ding ding ding
 * willcooke quickly reads scroll back
<didrocks> dong?
<ogra_> hells bells
<willcooke> #startmeeting Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-09-01
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep  1 15:31:22 2015 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-09-01 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Somebody needs to do something about this relentless march of time.  September is here.
<Laney> back to school
<willcooke> Roll call:  andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, didrocks, fjkong (travelling), happyaron(travelling), hikiko (travelling), laney, larsu, qengho, seb128 (hols), sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevino (travelling), robert_ancell (sick)
 * Sweet5hark waves
<didrocks> willcooke: and teachers are on strike, everything's back to normal :)
 * Trevinho is watching you :-)
<dgadomski> o/
<desrt> o/
<desrt> <larsu> o/
<willcooke> I'll give people a few mins and then we'll get started
<larsu> thanks desrt
<willcooke> I'm supposed to be in another meeting
<willcooke> well, not true
<Laney> hi desrt!!!!!
<willcooke> I'm *supposed* to be here
<larsu> willcooke is starting to get how this meeting works
<larsu> s/this/the
<Trevinho> There's NO other meeting
<larsu> how could there be. The meeting's here.
<willcooke> Trevinho, are you really here, or just passing through?
<willcooke> ok, let's get started then
<willcooke> If he's around.....
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-09-01 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> Last week was all about properly fixing cube on multimonitor. This is blocking the other work I m doing on compiz to fix some regressions we had with screen resizing.
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: its ok, just have your other meeting. we will have fun with meetingology in the meantime.
<Trevinho> Willcooke watching... Please write in my behalf :-)
<andyrock> Basically it all for me
<andyrock> Basically it all for me
<andyrock> Compiz is just to messy
<willcooke> Thanks andyrock, just seen your mail, sorry about that
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-09-01 | Current topic: attente
<andyrock> Np!
<willcooke> attente:  travelling to London and back.  EOW
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-09-01 | Current topic: desrt
<attente> i'm here...
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-09-01 | Current topic: attente
<attente> pocket desktop sprint last week
<attente> worked on abstracting out popup menu placement in GTK down into GDK, still in progress
<attente> investigated clipboard support in X, details are in the meeting notes
<attente> currently investigating requirements for keyboard layouts in Mir
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> attente, was your trip home uneventful?
<attente> willcooke: fortunately yes :)
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-09-01 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> at larsu's now, with very bad net connectivity (so his update may be missing)
<desrt> hanging out in file monitor land trying to clean up the mess i made
<desrt> eof.
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> Thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-09-01 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> (un)fortunately the desktop seems still perfect - no new issues were reported to me this week
<dgadomski> keep up the good work :) thanks
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-09-01 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> Short week (swapping on Friday)
<didrocks> Ubuntu Make:
<didrocks> * Unity 3D editor experimental support. You can install it through: umake games unity3d. Only amd64 is currently supported upstream.
<didrocks> * Fix Arduino download as upstream web pages changes. Support more release version format and ensure we don't raise an exception but only log an error.
<didrocks> * Add license support to Android NDK.
<didrocks> * Adapt and add large and medium tests for both Unity 3D and Android NDK.
<didrocks> * Various enhancements to enable decompressing shell-embedded archives without copying entire files. Add corresponding tests.
<didrocks> * Refactor Android license parsing to be reusable to future Android SDK support.
<didrocks> * Fix a bug where if license was after the download links, we wouldn't find the license.
<didrocks> * Better add_to_user_env API for contributors.
<didrocks> * Minor cosmetic and small bug fixes.
<didrocks> * Multiple contributors review. We again won a new contributor :)
<didrocks> Ubuntu developer advocacy:
<didrocks> * Get the example app running on phone (adding policies and various adjustement for it)
<didrocks> * Add location support (with a way to test it on the desktop)
<didrocks> * Add switch theme support
<didrocks> * Cleanup for various workaround not needed due to SDK fixes or finding better workaround for some issues.
<didrocks> * Checking qtcreator and ContentHub bug fixes related to the bug reports I opened.
<didrocks> * Opening more bug reports on the SDK (discovered from last week, still some to open)
<didrocks> * Discussing about Go and snappy rasperry pi 2 future dev experience evaluation.
<didrocks> Misc:
<didrocks> - printing stack MIR review
<didrocks> - some sponsoring and NEWing (mostly for Mate)
<didrocks> EOF
<larsu> short week?
<willcooke> awesome, thanks didrocks
<desrt> didrocks: i don't think you're being sufficiently productive lately :(
<desrt> larsu and i have been talking....
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, will try to speed up :p
<willcooke> y'all need to take a long hard look at yourselves compared to didrocks
<willcooke> ;p
<Sweet5hark> we need to clone didrocks
 * larsu looks
<larsu> meh
<willcooke> haha
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-09-01 | Current topic: larsu
<willcooke> erm
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-09-01 | Current topic: Laney
<willcooke> stupid alphabet
<Laney> we should shuffle the order each week
<Laney> keep people on their toes
<Laney> • Short week due to swap day and bank holiday!
<Laney> • Worked on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1485659 - MP is up, reviews appreciated. Took ages to get the tests working.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1485659 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Date/time indicator doesn't update after changing time zone" [Low,In progress]
<Laney> • Visited London sprint, some chats about the X release (can't say “some chats about X” or else I'll end up working on something I dont want to...)
<Laney> • Worked on e-d-s and evo 3.16.5, both uploaded to unstable, need to merge
<Laney> • Did some release team work (FFe reviews)
<Laney> • Pushed a bit more on xpathselect, got it migrated
<Laney> • Thanks to larsu I got a GNOME git account and pushed my first patches :)
<Laney> ☯
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<qengho> I love that damned package.
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-09-01 | Current topic: larsu
<larsu> - finish gedit 3.16 update; refresh traditional menubar patch for 3.16 and master
<larsu> (running it for a couple of days now - pretty nice!)
<larsu> - style overlay buttons that are not in toolbars correctly (fixes eog buttons)
<larsu> - work on hidpiifying notify-osd
<larsu> which is 90% done
<Laney> yesssssss
<larsu> the last 10% is a bit tricky - trying to figure out *which* of the 5 million surface copies is still ×1
<larsu> - some bugs
<larsu> </larsu>
<willcooke> thanks larsu
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-09-01 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> * Translations pump fixes for Chromium.
<qengho> * Looked into Cr ARM64 building at customer's request. Not soon.
<qengho> * More work on chromium/ozome/mir. Hit dead-end. Taking different tack.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> lets chat about plan B in our 1:1
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-09-01 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - bumped LibreOffice ppa builds to 5.0.1
<Sweet5hark> - bumped LibreOffice docviewer builds to 5.0.1
<Sweet5hark> - fixed test-foo on docviewer builds
<Sweet5hark> - LibreOffice docviewer build package on armhf is now down to 44.7MB
<Sweet5hark> - started to query about getting libreoffice-style-elementary into upstream TDF (getting the attribution/licensing stuff right)
<Sweet5hark> - LibreOffice conference preparations: talks, orga, meetings, agendas, hotel, travel
<Sweet5hark> - various TDF/LibreOffice board work
<Sweet5hark> - polished LibreOffice 5.0.1 ppa build to land in wily, didrocks "volunteered" (see backlog) to sponsor in seb128s absence:
<Sweet5hark> -- http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/wily/5.0.1/libreoffice_5.0.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<Sweet5hark> -- http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/wily/5.0.1/libreoffice-l10n_5.0.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> (seeing didrocks weekly report though, anyone else volunteering to sponsor is welcome)
<willcooke> doc viewer makes apps team happy
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-09-01 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Continued accessibility profile blog post drafting.
<willcooke> * More work on Orca gsettings backend implementation.
<willcooke> * Patched Orca so that it doesn't show up in the unity dash search, it should only be enabled from universal access.
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-09-01 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Released and packaged 1.0.74 with several bug fixes in cups-browsed, including a crasher.
<tkamppeter> - libtrio: Uploaded fixed version built with "-lm"
<tkamppeter> - hplip: Provide Fax PPD files .gz-compressed so that hp-setup finds them.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> tkamppeter, I will follow up with you re: printing from the phone asap - just need to clear my plate a little bit first.  But everyone on the phone side wants to see it working
<willcooke> it'll be great to finally get it in there, complete with dialogues :)
<tkamppeter> Great, it was already waiting for so long time.
<didrocks> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-common-printing-dialog
<larsu> yes!
<willcooke> :D
<didrocks> (2006-05-29)
<Laney> /!\ troll /!\
<didrocks> very long time :)
<tkamppeter> didrocks, I was not meaning that but the "Printing with mobile in mind" blueprint.
<willcooke> :D
<didrocks> but you will have your unified printing dialog, so win with convergence \o/
<willcooke> #topic any other business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-09-01 | Current topic: any other business
<willcooke> The marketing team want to start on the plan for 15.10
<willcooke> So I will be asking you each to point me at a list of things which I can distil down in to high level marketing style items
<willcooke> I'll follow up on email
<willcooke> Oh, and also:  I'm going for Ubuntu membership on Thursday night
<qengho> Woot!
<didrocks> good luck! :)
<willcooke> If you feel like writing a testimonial:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WillCooke
<willcooke> any other bidnezz?  Going in 1 min....
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep  1 15:58:42 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-09-01-15.31.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<didrocks> thanks!
<Sweet5hark> thanks
<Trevinho> larsu: ah cool to read about notify osd, I actually had on my list, so thanks... However are you using the unity (per monitor) scaling factor there?
<larsu> Trevinho, no, I'm using what GtkWidget returns - that should always be correct, no?
<Trevinho> Larsu well unfortunately no... As we might change it in gtk settings, and also it's a integer scaling value. However, I can also look at this later, since I wanted to refactor the way we save settings
<Trevinho> (per eedid, not per output)
<larsu> Trevinho, ya, please have a look once I'm done - the hard part is getting it to render right, not getting the correct scaling factor
<larsu> that's only in one place in the patch
<Laney> You want to make it depend on unity?
<larsu> Trevinho does
<Trevinho> Larsu yeah... I know that... I've been there. No worries.
<Laney> that's the you
<Trevinho> Laney: no the dependency is in another package that has the setting only
 * larsu felt spoken to
<Laney> but who sets it?
<Trevinho> Unity Control center
<larsu> "great"
<Trevinho> And eventually something that reads data from monitor and figure it out the best value on first connection
<Trevinho> Laney: Also, as you know... Settings might be optional. So if a key is not available we can just fallback oh the gtk widget value
<Trevinho> So, no worries about this...
<Laney> ya, it should be done like that
<Trevinho> Nice... That was my plan.
<Laney> but please don't block larsu's stuff on you fixing this
<Laney> you can follow up with that change later
<Trevinho> Not at all!
<Trevinho> I will do it layer
<Trevinho> Later
<Laney> sweet
<Trevinho> Ok. Bed time... Tomorrow Changsha tour (wich by the way has some impressive places. Time Square has probably half lights compared to their - unknown to the world - central square)
<Laney> how hot is it?
<Laney> when we were there it was like 40°
<Laney> bye!
<Trevinho> Laney: Oh.. It's about 30, but humid ad hell. And drinking hot green tea doesn't help much (although they support this) :-)
<Trevinho> Ad - > as
<willcooke> g'night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-09-02
<pitti> Bonjour
<sarnold> hey pitti :)
<pitti> hey sarnold, how are you?
<sarnold> pitti: pretty good, just got back from dinner :)
<sarnold> pitti: how's your day going so far?
<pitti> sarnold: it shouldn't even have begun yet, but I can't sleep any more :)
<sarnold> pitti: completely agreed :)
<pitti> started as usual, wading through -proposed mess; due to the uninstallable kernel we got tons of failures at night
<didrocks> good morning
<larsu> good morning!
<pitti> hey larsu
<larsu> hi pitti! Wie gehts?
<pitti> larsu: ganz okay, war nur viel zu frueh wach
<pitti> larsu: how is your new flat?
<larsu> pitti, amazing! Loved waking up there this morning :)
<larsu> but no internet yet
<larsu> working at dholbach's office with him and desrt
<desrt> hello
<didrocks> hey larsu! desrt
<didrocks> hey pitti, /me se sentait seul ce matin :)
<larsu> bonjour didrocks! ça va?
<didrocks> larsu: ça va, and you?
<didrocks> slept for the night in your new accomodation?
<larsu> ça va tres bien
<larsu> yep
<desrt> didrocks: yup.  it's sleepy.
<didrocks> nice!
<desrt> larsu tried to wake me at 7... then at 7:30, then at 8....
<didrocks> ahah
<pitti> didrocks: ah, désolé -- j'ai me léve déjà à 5h, mais j'ai perdu à dire bonjour
<larsu> then dholbach came to pick us up :)
<didrocks> larsu has the repeat function :p
<larsu> hehe
<didrocks> handy feature
<desrt> the "get up now, daniel is here" worked
<didrocks> heh, that was like "no other way now"
<didrocks> pitti: pas de problème ;)
<desrt> there was also promise of coffee and a chocolatine
<pitti> hey desrt, kiel vi fartas?
<desrt> pitti: bonege, dankon :)
<desrt> ni estas ĉe daniel :)
<dholbach> hi guys
<desrt> ya.  this one :)
<dholbach> can somebody take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-control-center/non-gnome-unity-ibus-support/+merge/238293 and https://code.launchpad.net/~brunonova/software-properties/lp1381050_2/+merge/264634 and https://code.launchpad.net/~binli/unity-settings-daemon/dont-scale-out-of-screen/+merge/268881?
<didrocks> dholbach: even if that's not really my role, but I'll patch pilot this afternoon, so I can have a look
 * dholbach hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs dholbach back
 * didrocks would have like a "pain au chocolat", but it seems it's only for people in Berlin :p
<dholbach> didrocks, it's a "Schokoladencroissant" over here :-P
<dholbach> didrocks, or "Schokocroissant" rather
<desrt> dholbach: we don't need to add more friction to this particular argument...
<desrt> also, disappointed that there is no ¨ in there somewhere
<pitti> desrt: so you want an Überraschungsei ?
 * didrocks lalalalala, "croissant" and "chocolate" in the same line
<didrocks> larsu: https://code.launchpad.net/~binli/unity-settings-daemon/dont-scale-out-of-screen/+merge/268881 sounds like a hack, do you know if there is a better fix upstream?
<desrt> didrocks: love you too :)
<larsu> didrocks, this is ridiculous...
<didrocks> larsu: mind commenting? :)
<didrocks> larsu: of course, using same exact words :p
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<desrt> didrocks: hey.  i just met someone who looks just like you
<desrt> maybe a brother?
<Laney> morning!
<desrt> Laney: hi!
<Sweet5hark> Morning all, today is Setting Orange, the 26th day of Bureaucracy in the YOLD 3181!
<Laney> hey desrt
<Laney> good moving yesterday?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> slept well :)
<desrt> (although i didn't do that much, really)
<Sweet5hark> desrt: arent you canadians supposed to only move on July, 1st? (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moving_Day_%28Quebec%29)
<desrt> Sweet5hark: canada exists outside of quebec
<desrt> Sweet5hark: furthermore, i'm moving in berlin...
<Sweet5hark> desrt: oh, cool!
<desrt> not me.
<desrt> helping larsu
<desrt> he needed some extra hands, so i flew over
<Laney> he had to leave the country to move outside of the designated day
<larsu> didrocks, finally commented
<Sweet5hark> nice
<Sweet5hark> Laney: so all Canada is just Quebec? Thought so!
 * Sweet5hark should be careful not to troll _everyone_ today who has rights to sponsor his package.
<willcooke> :D
<larsu> didrocks, commented on the bug as well. Probably we want to raise the dpi limit instead of hard coding a minimal resolution
<larsu> 192 is *not* hidpi imo
<larsu> but that's what u-s-d uses as a limit now
 * larsu can prepare a patch if needed
<larsu> Laney, is there something like `apt-get build-dep` for `apt`?
<Laney> don't think so
 * dholbach hugs didrocks
<larsu> Laney, I don't understand your comment about blocking the constructor
 * didrocks hugs dholbach back
<Laney> what comment?
<Laney> oh
<didrocks> larsu: no harcoding? so sad :p
<Laney> more context please :P
<didrocks> larsu: agreed btw :)
<didrocks> Laney: hey!
<didrocks> Laney: //code.launchpad.net/~binli/unity-settings-daemon/dont-scale-out-of-screen/+merge/268881?
<Laney> no
<didrocks> ah sorry, didn't backlog fully
<Laney> larsu: we need to know the initial value for the property before giving an object
<larsu> Laney, indicator-datetime MR
<larsu> you block monitor_timezone_property(), not the constructor, right
<Laney> yeah, that's only called from the constructor
<Laney> so it essentially is it
<larsu> ah, right, sorry
<didrocks> larsu: I'm going to smooth a little bit your answer :)
<Laney> I kept the structure of the original code
<larsu> yeah this is very weird
<larsu> don't do that
<larsu> there is another main loop still running as well, right?
<Laney> ya
<larsu> desrt, did you ever write a blog post "recursive main loops considered evil"?
<Laney> haha
<larsu> if not, please do and give Laney the link :D
<larsu> Laney, gotta run for ~30 mins. Delivery to the new place
<larsu> will have a further look after
<Laney> tell me how to do it better
<didrocks> Laney: ah, if you piloting before me (I'll probably do tomorrow then, as I'm sure it will empty), do you mind looking at Daniel's request ~1h ago? (larsu commented on one already)
<didrocks> if not, I'll handle them in my shift
<Laney> didrocks: I looked at the attente one and the other seems to have been reviewed by bdmurray 8 hours ago?
<Laney> ah, my  new keyboard just came
<Laney> blank keycaps
<willcooke> Laney, wot?  On purpose?
<Laney> hahaha
<Laney> yep
<Laney> I thought it would look cool
<Laney> and actually it does
<Laney> also it's got clicky keys \o/
<Laney> WFH benefits
<didrocks> I guess not that WFH: http://www.wfh.org/
<Laney> sorry about your blood but have this neat keyboard
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=WFH
 * didrocks likes the definition
<didrocks> "Working from home - when your slacking off and not wanting to do any work."
<Laney> sounds right
<Laney> might have to move IRC onto the desktop now so that I can click clack more
<Laney> or set up synergy
<didrocks> or develop a robot answering for you
<Laney> schnap it
<didrocks> heh
<larsu> Laney, do you need to fetch the value on startup? Can't you signal that it's ready after the result comes back?
<larsu> it was ok before because local file io is generally considered ok to do blocking
<larsu> not so for d-bus calls (imo, desrt thinks otherwise)
<larsu> otherwise it looks good to me
<larsu> will give it a spin now and then comment. Thanks for working on this!
<Laney> larsu: I think the object should be ready from the start (also not having it so makes one of the old testcases fail)
<larsu> Laney, yeah ideally it would be, but it's slowing down the rest of the program
<larsu> and might cause issues with the other main loop (which uses the same main context)
<Laney> it's weird to start up in (say) UTC and then reconfigure later
<Laney> could I make a new main context?
<larsu> in a new thread...
<larsu> and it's a bit overkill...
<larsu> is it just a test case that fails or does the real program depend on this too?
<desrt> OH MY GOD STOP
<Laney> dude
<desrt> (sorry -- larsu just told me) :)
<larsu> I did not!
<larsu> I simply explained the problem to you
<desrt> i'm actually okay with the sync dbus call
<desrt> just don't recurse the global mainloop -- ever
<Laney> it's just slightly more annoying to write all that shit again
<desrt> it's not optimal
<desrt> but in your situation it's probably something like the optimal solution
<Laney> when I just want to say hey, wait here until you get the value
 * larsu gives in becasue it's probably not that big of a deal
<desrt> but keep in mind that datetimed is not normally running
<desrt> so this sync call is going to be blocking on a dbus activation
<larsu> ugh
<desrt> which is sort of a good point
<desrt> why are you using dbus for this?
<Laney> instead of what?
<desrt> read /etc/localtime?
<Laney> someone broke gfilemonitor
<larsu> this is what he was trying to get rid of
<larsu> ya...
<desrt> so use dbus to watch for the change signal
<Laney> and then someone else said you should use timedated instead
<desrt> but read the file
<desrt> yes
<desrt> use timedated but only for the signal
<larsu> s/someone/larsu?
<desrt> do the reading locally
<Laney> jesus christ
<desrt> seriously
<desrt> this is how it's "supposed" to work with dconf-like services
<desrt> which is more or less everything these days
<desrt> writing and change monitoring = dbus
<desrt> reading = do it directly yourself
<larsu> meh, this is overkill
<Laney> what is propertieschanged for then
<larsu> you'd still use that
<desrt> there are all kinds of dbus services....
<Laney> but then ignore the value that it gives you
<Laney> and go read it off the FS
<Laney> that is some kind of bullshit
 * desrt shrugs
 * larsu shrugs harder and is hungry
<desrt> activating a dbus service for no good reason is some kind of bullshit
<desrt> use the filesystem
<desrt> adding a matchrule doesn't activate the service
 * ricotz isn't really following, but gfilemonitor is really broken currently
<desrt> Laney: do you have a specific bug for this case i can look at?
<desrt> iirc you only sent trash ones yesterday
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1485659
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1485659 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Date/time indicator doesn't update after changing time zone" [Low,In progress]
<desrt> we're going to lunch now.  i'll look at this as soon as i'm back
<Laney> I could maybe get behind reading for the initial value
<desrt> but ya in general -- i agree with larsu about watching dbus for the change
<desrt> but please use the disk for reading
<desrt> since activating the service is really expensive
<Laney> but if we get a new one in PropertiesChanged
<Laney> then....
<desrt> ya
<desrt> this does make sense
<desrt> i mean, why read the disk again if you just got told, right?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> that is the "bullshit" I mentioned earlier
<desrt> i'm 100% neutral on this point
<desrt> i'd probably read the disk just because this tends to be how i structure my code
<desrt> (and since the read is almost free)
<desrt> but no harm in using the info from the signal, either
<Laney> and luckily the original code had a function to read this /etc/timezone thing
<desrt> but on startup.... ya... please don't activate the service
<Laney> so can probably just bring that back
<Laney> this makes sense to me
<desrt> also: watch for the obnoxious race
<desrt> gdbus doesn't make this easy :(
<desrt> (honestly, it's probably safe to ignore it)
<Laney> which is?
<desrt> 1) send AddMatch via worker thread
<desrt> 2) read from disk
<desrt> 3) timezone is changed, signal is sent, match rule wasn't handled by dbus-daemon yet, you miss the change
<desrt> 4) AddMatch is delivered and processed
<desrt> gdbus actually kinda makes this situation shitty
<desrt> but again, it's unlikely to hit you
<desrt> you can work around it if you must by pinging the daemon
<desrt> as a sync call, after adding the matchrule
<Laney> I need to do what I am supposed to be doing instead of this bug
<Laney> will look later
<desrt> G_DBUS_SIGNAL_FLAGS_NO_MATCH_RULE got added for exactly this reason
<desrt> since dconf wants to send its own match rules so it knows when the match is actually active
<desrt> → food
<Laney> you can fix GFileMonitor too if you want :)
<desrt> that comes after food :)
 * desrt kicks larsu away from irc
<Laney> BinLi: hi, I hope you're the right BinLi. Can you look to fix wily for https://code.launchpad.net/~binli/ubuntu/trusty/modemmanager/lp1441095/+merge/255935 per seb128's comment please?
<Laney> If it's cherry-picks from upstream this can probably go via Debian and maybe cyphermox can help you there
<desrt> Laney: i think this bug was the atomic replacement bug, already fixed
<Laney> HI
<Laney> fixed where?
<Laney> master?
<desrt> gvfs-monitor-file /etc/localtime out of jhbuild works
<desrt> can you test it with the version you have?
<Laney> oh yeah, this works now
<Laney> larsu: https://code.launchpad.net/~octoquad/software-center/899878-hardcoded-colors-dark-theme/+merge/268849 is this sane?
<larsu> Laney, why does software center care at all about the theme it's running under
<didrocks> larsu: it uses css (and it's gtk2, so no upstream support), no?
<larsu> didrocks, it can't be gtk2 and use css
<larsu> or is that for the web view?
<didrocks> web view
<Laney> nah it is gtk3
<didrocks> (some parts are)
<didrocks> but yeah, Laney is right, it's gtk3 now
<larsu> clearly this is gtk css
<Laney> it does have its own css though
<larsu> weird
<larsu> so if I run my desktop in a theme that software-center doesn't know about, it looks like shit?
<larsu> anyway: fine by me if that's what it's doing. Lacking rationale for the transparency adjustment and includes whitespace fixes which should be a separate commit
<larsu> (or just remove them, it's not that important)
<didrocks> larsu: I think I know looking at the code
<didrocks> as it has its own widgets, using cairo surfaces to render
<larsu> ah. weird
<didrocks> I guess it tries to grab the value from the theme + additional properties
<didrocks> like in softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/widgets/buttons.py
<larsu> makes sense
<Laney> didrocks: you want to handle the upload? :) :)
<didrocks> Laney: that would be tomorrow for me, but sure
<Laney> aren't you PPing? :P
<didrocks> Laney: when I saw your name this morning, I think I'll be better to handle that tomorrow, as there are too many times there is no-one
<larsu> dholbach's mail really helped, eh? Now everyones PPing
<Laney> I always pee pee
<didrocks> so better at least to have at least one dude every day than 2 one day and then no-one
<Laney> is it?
<Laney> there's still 99999 items
<didrocks> I guess it's better for online presence
 * Laney shrugs
<didrocks> dude!
<Laney> duuuuuuuuuuuuuude!
<Laney> up to you man, you do it when you think is best
<didrocks> yep, hence tomorrow ;)
 * didrocks opens moaarrrr sdk bugs meanwhile
<didrocks> then, I'll consider my example app "done"
<didrocks> with nice margin for Laney :)
<Laney> \o/
<desrt> MacSlow|lunch: enjoying your meal?
<attente> Laney: the conflicts on that branch should be resolved now
 * qengho afk a bit.
<Laney> attente: nice
<Laney> you're my favourite!
<attente> :*
<attente> Laney: wait a second. can i check something before you approve
<Laney> ummmmmMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmM
<Laney> this is going to take a bit of getting used to
 * Laney got a trackball maus
<larsu> git bzr push lp:~/notify-osd/crisper-on-hidpi
<larsu> phew
<Laney> mmm crisps
<Laney> also ++ for using bzr-git-bzr-git
<larsu> :)
<Laney> get someone who knows this shit to review that
<larsu> Laney, who would that be?
<larsu> can you give it a try?
<larsu> not reviewing, just seeing how it works for you
<Laney> dezrt? :)
<Laney> or MacZlow himzelf? :P
<larsu> she's spelled with an s
<larsu> like so: desrt
<larsu> :P
 * Laney iz avoiding highlighting people
 * larsu is destroying Laney's plan
<Laney> at least I avoid the blame
<Laney> :)
 * didrocks is destroying larsu's plan to destroy Laney's one
<Laney> yes I will try this
<larsu> uh oh
<larsu> this is getting meta
<larsu> Laney, thanks :)
<larsu> MR is up https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/notify-osd/crisper-on-hidpi/+merge/269930
<didrocks> and with this last bug opened, I consider my example app done!
<attente> Laney: yeah... should be ok :o
<Laney> didrocks: get it in ze store!
<didrocks> and make $$$$$
<Laney> larsu: it sure looks crisp to me
<larsu> glad to hear :)
<larsu> thanks for testing!
<Laney> thanks for fixing!
<larsu> was a bit annoying indeed
 * larsu sat on a particular issue all morning
<larsu> we should redo this code to use proper widgets and gtk css (which wasn't available back then)
<ogra_> and i thought you sat next to dh
<ogra_> *dholbach
<larsu> I did, and still do
 * larsu hugs dholbach
<larsu> man, he's not even in here anymore
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> snappy ate him
<ogra_> </french accent>
<larsu> haha
 * Laney puts away the second keyboard
 * Laney is getting into good habits
<Laney> this file thing fucks up the testsuite
 * qengho back
<Laney> bah
<larsu> be strong Laney
<Laney> it calls a mocked SetTimezone
<Laney> which doesn't write to /etc/timezone of course
<Laney> :|
<larsu> but should emit the signal now?
<Laney> we don't wait for that any more
<larsu> right
<Laney> it's like oh hi I got an object
<Laney> oh it's Europe/London not the thing I just set it to
<Laney> this is annoying
<Laney> good thing is that the old testsuite had some shit for this
<Laney> I'm basicaly undoing half of my work
<larsu> :(
<Laney> bye!
<Laney> I got the tests to pass again
<Laney> not sure if some shit is weird or not
<Laney> ready for more abuse tomorrow :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-09-03
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<didrocks> bonjour pitti ! ça va bien, et toi ?
<pitti> didrocks: ça va bien aussi ! hier deux amis nous avons visité, c'était bien
<didrocks> pitti: ah, sympa, vous ne vous êtes pas couchés trop tardivement ?
<pitti> didrocks: non, nous avons dormir à 22h, comme d'habitude
<pitti> didrocks: nous avons joué badminton, et avons eu le diner au notre restaurant italien
<didrocks> ah, d'accord ;)
<pitti> didrocks: ils vivent au Munich, pas loin :)
<didrocks> pitti: ah oui, donc assez facile de faire l'aller-retour j'imagine
<pitti> oui, seulement une heure
<pitti> didrocks: ce soir je vais avoir l'interview pour le course français !
<pitti> (alors, lequel niveau je commence)
<didrocks> pitti: ah, super ! Tu me tiendras au courant ;)
<willcooke> Morning all
<didrocks> happy morning willcooke
<Laney> ahoy hoy
<didrocks> hey Laney ;)
<didrocks> let's see if software-center will start to build with this…
 * didrocks wonders if tarmac for trunk is broken though
<didrocks> dobey: I guess software-center's tarmac was under your control, do you mind checking if it's still running?
<Laney> hey didrocks, what's up?
<Laney> I kind of remember being told to just upload s-c before :/
<didrocks> Laney: seems that most of people did distro-patch it, yeah
<didrocks> as last release was 2 years ago
<didrocks> (btw, one of your patch isn't in the ubuntu package but in trunk, I'm backporting it as well)
<didrocks> the worst is that seb128 didn't pushed his patches to trunk…
<didrocks> push*
<didrocks> my new shiny refurnished sbuild fails…
<Laney> maybe fix up trunk to reflect the right thing and do a new release...
<didrocks> Laney: seems quite risky, 2 years of no release, it means it's a complete day for this
<didrocks> and I didn't budget it
<didrocks> (and again paying for other lazyness… well…)
<Laney> why's that?
<Laney> you can diff it and see that it's just the expected changes
<didrocks> right, and seeing the current diff, it's really large
<didrocks> (already done that as that was my first intent)
<Laney> what is missing?
<Laney> maybe we can ask dobey to do this ...
<didrocks> but seems no michael, Dimitri or seb128 took the risk of doing it. I'm ok if this is oked if it's acked that we maintain this (and seeing the current discussion of removing it nearly, I'm unsure)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I'm also unsure about the release process, they did run some more advanced tests IIRC
<didrocks> so, let's backport for this sponsoring batch
<didrocks> and see if dobey can then have a look
<didrocks> I'm backporting your changes, I guess we fixed the transparent header in 15.04 in another way?
<didrocks> (you added some hook to style it)
<Laney> it's not the header, some banner thing
<Laney> not sure, maybe it is just missing, should be backported
<didrocks> it's not transparent
<didrocks> but yeah, I still backported it and I'm trying with it
<Laney> the show technical items item I think
<didrocks> Laney: oh, while I'm at it, do you know what's the sbuild config to tell "this arch == -A"
<Laney> e.g. search for 'firefox' and look at the bottom
<didrocks> $build_arch_all = 1; I guess
<didrocks> ok, trying
<Laney> that's for all arches but yeah
<didrocks> for some reason, I thought without that option that sbuild was looking in the chroot for some distro parameter
<didrocks> as we set amd64 == arch_all
<didrocks> but that's probably just a builder option
<Laney> launchpad config indeed
<didrocks> Laney: confirming, the technical info is black
<didrocks> but at least, now it's themeable, and will just wait on larsu :)
<didrocks> (not transparent, just black)
 * didrocks likes the lighter stipple with this fix
<didrocks> yeah, no tarmac merge in an hour
<didrocks> so I guess it's down, let's keep them approved and keep the tab opened to poke ;)
<didrocks> ricotz: hey, on bug #1491698, the changelog doesn't say if there are new features in those new releases or if they are bug fixes only
<ubot5> bug 1491698 in docky (Ubuntu) "Sync docky 2.2.1.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491698
<didrocks> ricotz: mind expanding this in the bug report a little bit? :)
 * didrocks sees a timezone related fix, I wonder if I should hand that over to Laney as he's in context :p
<didrocks> (ok, it's in java, but you are flexible, aren't you? ;))
<Laney> funny guy
<Laney> :P
<ricotz> didrocks, commented
<willcooke> Hrm.  I have managed to disable the left mouse button with xinput set-prop
<willcooke> which is what I wanted to do
<willcooke> long story
<willcooke> but it won't let me re-enable it now
 * willcooke restarts session
<didrocks> ricotz: syncing
<ricotz> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> ricotz: thanks to you :)
<larsu> internet!
<larsu> morning :)
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> The cat pictures drought is OVER!
<pitti> qengho: hey Chad! can you please have a look at the chromium-browser test regression? (http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/c/chromium-browser/wily/amd64/ but affects all arches)
<pitti> [error] Can't run this Sikuli script: /tmp/adt-run.VtJhtL/build.Cz8/chromium-browser-44.0.2403.89/debian/tests/testdata/9-search-credit.sikuli
<pitti> SyntaxError: mismatched input '<EOF>' expecting DEDENT
<pitti> qengho: looks like some badly formatted script? (might have changed with a newer util-linux version perhaps, but not sure what kind of "script" that is)
<willcooke> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/vivid-working/view/head:/debian/tests/testdata/9-search-credit.sikuli/9-search-credit.py
<larsu> Laney, doesn't software center have it's own css?
<Laney> hi larsu ;)
<larsu> dunno if it makes sense to add it to the theme
<larsu> Laney, morning :)
<Laney> yeah I didn't try adding it there
<didrocks> hey larsu!
<Laney> because I knew I could just re-merge from the old commit :)
<larsu> hi didrocks
<willcooke> ooohhhhh, looks like all the tests are broken for Sikuli
<Laney> funny that
<larsu> Laney, ah, this was in there at some point?
<larsu> fine with me in any case
<larsu> should I test it as well?
<Laney> larsu: yeah but we thought it was for o-s back then
<Laney> so it got culled
<larsu> ooh, probably my mistake then, sorry
<Laney> not really
<Laney> it had a comment that said /* overlay-scrollbars */ :P
<larsu> heh
 * larsu can't top approve
<Laney> man
<Laney> you need on this team
<Laney> ohhhhh
<Laney> willcooke / didrocks: can you add larsu to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg maybe please?
 * willcooke tries
<willcooke> done
<willcooke> larsu, ^
<Laney> you are in the pspmteam
<Laney> so have the p0w3rz
<willcooke> \m/
<Laney> thanks!
<pitti> hm, isn't it a bit weird that https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/+members only has one admin (who I've never heard of..)
<Laney> the 'owner' can add people too
<Laney> I guess that guy was involved back in 2006
<larsu> willcooke, thanks :)
 * larsu approves all the things
<larsu> Laney, who can land this?
<Laney> now get CI train powers
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, unknown to me as well
<Laney> so you can do it ALL
<larsu> haha
<larsu> while we're at it, I'm still not in ~ubuntu-desktop *cough*
<Laney> haha
<Laney> that is an uploading team
<larsu> I know ;)
<larsu> MacSlow, hi! Do you still have some time to look at notify-osd patches? I've added hidpi support yesterday
<larsu> would like that to land soon so that people can test it
 * larsu expects some issues with weird apps or so
<MacSlow> larsu, I saw it yesterday and will review it today before EOD
<larsu> MacSlow, cool thanks!
 * Laney sucks at hitting checkboxes with his new trackball
<larsu> keyboard!
<pitti> larsu: what happened to your mouse?
<pitti> err, Laney
<larsu> Laney, one of us has to switch nick
<Laney> the scrollwheel stopped working, so I bought a trackball
<larsu> I propose lkney
<Laney> NEVER! THE WORLD NEEDS TO CHANGE!
<larsu> desrt?
<larsu> I mean deney
<Laney> we could all start to use a shared IRC client
<didrocks> from the stats, it's 100% of weechat users :p
<Laney> then there will be no nick collisions
<larsu> heh
<didrocks> \o/ <- not alone
 * larsu remembers the nick changing spree Copenhagen
<larsu> *in
<larsu> wow, why does indicator-datetime need 3 mins to compile?!
<pitti> larsu: oh, we did? I just remember Viking helmets
<larsu> oh, c++
<pitti> CFLAGS="-O0" sbuild... :)
<larsu> pitti, haha those were fun as well
<larsu> ya...
<larsu> Laney, do datetime tests fail for you as well? (master, not your branch)
<Laney> let me try
<Laney> why do you ask?
<larsu> because I just noticed it :)
<Laney> dear-reader-the-next-test-takes-60-seconds
<Laney> arhghghg
<Laney> works
<larsu> hm, it's only eds tests for me
<larsu> maybe I'm missing something?
 * larsu searches for the test log
<larsu> woah, there's assertion failures all over the place
<Laney> ruh roh
<ricotz> Laney, you can copy bino if you like -- https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages
<Laney> ricotz: busy, maybe add it to the sponsor queue with the remaining actions and I might get to look later
<qengho> pitti: Will do. Thanks!
<didrocks> ogra_: would be nice if you check before talking dude
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-make
<didrocks> it's clearly in the archive
<ogra_> oh
<didrocks> (not the first time you are doing that :/)
<ogra_> please correct me then ...  i tried ubuntu make last week and the instructions told me to use a PPA
<didrocks> ogra_: just sent an email
<ogra_> thanks
<didrocks> ogra_: for LTS yeah, I don't backport new features per SRU policy
<didrocks> and IIRC, you are on LTS
<ogra_> yes, indeed, who would run production systems on non LTS :)
<didrocks> ogra_: and I started working on Ubuntu Make a year ago, so post-LTS ;)
<ogra_> ah
<didrocks> I don't think snapcraft isn't either in the LTS or did you get an exception?
<ogra_> sorry for the confusion then ... i just judged by own experience
<didrocks> it's exactly the same than writing "you can't apt-get install snapcraft on the lts" :p
<ogra_> yeah, it might not be backported, not sure though
<ricotz> Laney, ok
<larsu> Laney, sorry, got a bit sidetracked on fixing tests for this project. Will review your branch after lunch
<Laney> no rush
<larsu> damn, I broke more tests now
 * larsu makes them fail when emitting warnings now
<pitti> qengho: cheers
<larsu> Laney, are we not running timedated on desktop yet?
<Laney> sure we are, why?
<larsu> d-feet was not showing it to me
<larsu> and your branch fails because it doesn't see it either
<Laney> is it installed...
<Laney> should probably add a dependency
<larsu> nope
<Laney> how can you not have systemd installed?
<larsu> oh wait, it's in the systemd package?
<larsu> I thought it might be split maybe
<Laney> ya
<larsu> ah, it's installed but doesn't get activated for some reason
<larsu> weird... it works if I start it manually
<Laney> does it get activated if you call it from something else?
<larsu> no
<larsu> yes
<larsu> gdbus works
<larsu> oh, my mistake, sorry
<Laney> oh?
<Laney> why did those tests fail?!?!?!
<larsu> wait, what?
<larsu> I'm about to repush that branch
<Laney> oh I got that in a chroot too
<Laney> but not on my system
<Laney> weird shit
<larsu> Laney, commented (sorry about making you redo some of this again :/ )
<dgadomski> hey guys, do you know why libosmesa6 is commented out of mesa-lts-{utopic,vivid}/debian/control?
<Laney> oh right, now you fail on this warning
<Laney> guess we need a test bus somewhere
<larsu> doesn't this run under ted's test-runner thing?
<Laney> nein
<Laney> man
<Laney> I don't really want to work on this shit again I'm afraid
<Laney> at least not now
<desrt> :(
<desrt> GDBusProxy sucks :(
<desrt> sorry dude
<Laney> I look in the documentation for anything about handling properties
<Laney> and it talks about this stuff I used
<Laney> so I think oh well that's probably the right way to deal with them
<larsu> fair enough - this is kinda underdocumented
<larsu> well, the fact that you shouldn't use it most of the time is underdocumented
<larsu> but it would be a bit weird... "GDBusProxy is this thing that does stuff. Don't use it."
<larsu> Laney, mind if I take over?
<Laney> if you want
<Laney> or you could spend the same time fixing the docs :)
<larsu> I feel bad for making you look at this again
<larsu> he, not sure desrt would like that
 * larsu would deprecate the proxy
<willcooke> dgadomski, robert_ancell will probably know, but he's out sick.  Maybe drop him an email?
<dgadomski> willcooke: thanks, I will do that
<Laney> I don't understand from reading the docs of signal_subscribe how you just listen for PropertiesChanged of one property
<Laney> so you might as well do it
<larsu> dbus allows matching on the first argument
<larsu> you pass the name of the property to arg0
<larsu> oh wow, that doesn't work you're right
<larsu> we do need to listen to all the things. That's messed up!
<Laney> so just add DO_NOT_LOAD_PROPERTIES and delete that bit of code if you don't like the fetch at start bit
<larsu> I also don't like the watching...
<Laney> ok
<flexiondotorg> mterry, Thank you for sponsoring some MATE syncs from Debian unstable. Most grateful!
<mterry> flexiondotorg, my pleasure; glad it won't be as much of a frankenstein release  :)
<mterry> (in the sense of having mismatched versions)
<flexiondotorg> mterry, Indeed! :-)
<larsu> Laney, done
<larsu> Laney, so next step is to get a test bus in there so that the tests are actually exeuted :)
<larsu> *executed
<Laney> maybe you want to move it up from the timedate mock to the glib one
<larsu> hm? What do you mean?
<Laney> the test which fails is using GlibFixture
<Laney> the ones which work are using TimedatedFixture
<Laney> which is inherited from GlibFixture
<larsu> Laney, do you mean TimezoneFixture?
<larsu> that's not making any dbus calls, is it?
<Laney> the one that does the fake SetTimezone stuff
<larsu> oh yeah that one uses GTestBus
<larsu> cool
<larsu> thanks for the hint!
<larsu> hm I guess we need to move that to a new class or so
<larsu> so that they can share
<Laney> that's what moving it to GlibFixture would achieve
<larsu> we also need the mock, no?
<Laney> but this would bring in a test bus in more places than it's needed
<Laney> nah
<larsu> how do we get timedate1 on the test bus otherwise?
<larsu> and why isn't this just using dbusmock?
<Laney> oh for the test menus
<larsu> yeah and your new stuff as well
<larsu> it's not tested currently, is it?
<Laney> yes?
<larsu> including the signal?
<Laney> test-timezone-timedated.cpp
<larsu> oops wrong branch :)
<Laney> so maybe you can get away with making this one which needs timedated use the TimedateFixture
<larsu> this doesn't exist in my other branch yet, though
<larsu> I'll do this tomorrow :)
<Laney> didn't you base it on mine?
<Laney> yeah this works
<Laney> tests/state-fixture.h s/Glib/Timedate/ or so
<larsu> cool thanks
<larsu> gotta leave this place now though
<larsu> see you tomorrow
<Laney> bye
<willcooke> gnight all
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-09-04
<nessita> hello, anyone around? I just booted my vivid installation after a shutdown (was running all day without issues), and now the X session crahses
<nessita> I get the lightdm screen, I login fine, but when my desktop is being loaded, the screen goes black for a moment, and then the wallpaper appears, but no indicator bar or not launcher
<sarnold> nessita: I think I heard that happened to someone else today too; iirc the solution was to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nessita> sarnold, interesting, trying that (note that I did not dist-upgrade the system today until just now, to see if the issue was magically fixed was an update)
<sarnold> ah, then this may not be as helpful :(
<nessita> well, but the package is not installed
<nessita> oops, is bringing too much packages I don't want! :-)
<nessita> installing the same
<sarnold> it drags in a a lot of dependencies, you might have ... exactly :)
<sarnold> you might have uninstalled it earlier to get rid of some of them
<nessita> sarnold, yes, correct
<nessita> but perhaps something new is depending on it being installed (perhaps incorrectly assumption)
<nessita> installing with --no-install-recommends
<nessita> restarted lightdm and no luck
<nessita> xsession-errors says "upstart: upstart-event-bridge main process (3521) terminated with status 1
<nessita> many of those, with different pid numbers
<nessita> and then:
<nessita> upstart: at-spi2-registryd main process ended, respawning
<nessita> and last:
<nessita> upstart: at-spi2-registryd respawning too fast, stopped
<sarnold> anything in dmesg or /var/log/syslog?
<nessita> nothing that stands out, I would like to paste the tail of it but unsure how to do that from the text terminal :-)
<nessita> I think I did not use the text terminal since years ago
<nessita> may scp it to chinstrap
<sarnold> nessita: pastebinit helps immensely, it pastes to paste.ubuntu.com by default but other pastebins are available easily enough
<nessita> installing
<nessita> sarnold, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12269210/
<nessita> those should be like 3 reboots from just now
<nessita> nothing on /var/crash
<nessita> nothing odd in dmesg
<nessita> the contents of .xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12269234
<sarnold> nessita: how about syslog? anything in there look related?
<sarnold> hmm that first one was the syslog, wasn't it.. it had a lot more htan just the kernel stuff. :/
<nessita> sarnold, yeah, the first paste is the syslog from the first boot since this is failing
<sarnold> nessita: how about xorg logs? the first thing that seems to go wrong is e.g. gnome-session[1872]: python3: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.
<nessita> checking
<sarnold> the bluetooth endpoints coming and going all the time are almost always located near the other events but that might just be coincidence
<nessita> sarnold, also, I may have tweaked default boot to use upstart from when juju was not compatible with systemd
<sarnold> it sure looks like it's using systemd now though
<nessita> sarnold, and what about the xsession-errors file (second paste) that show errors about upstart?
<sarnold> nessita: iirc upstart is still used for user-session things and systemd is used for system services
<nessita> no (EE) in Xorg.0.log, but pasted it just in case: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12269327
<nessita> currentlt running kernel 3.19.0-26-generic
<sarnold> how about a .old file?
<nessita> sarnold, no (EE) eaither in .old, pastebin at 12269358
<nessita> either*
<sarnold> nessita: sorry, i'm out of ideas :(
<sarnold> everything except those resource unavailable errors looks normal enough, and those errors don't point out what went wrong
<nessita> so I turned off the laptop and then I turned it on again, and disabled bluetooth via BIOS. No luck
<nessita> sarnold, I have multiple monitors, any chance that is related? :-/
<nessita> definitely not related
<nessita> I unplugged the external monitor and restarted lightdm
<sarnold> nessita: probably not, I think it's the at-spi2-registryd process that dies that causes everything else to go haywire
<nessita> sarnold, so after successful login via lightdm, what I see is my wallpaper, and for a second the wallpaper gets darker (like a shadow appears and disappear)
<nessita> and then nothing else work, I can not even start a terminal with keyboard shortcuts
<nessita> sarnold, if you have some minutes, would you please google the at-spi2 error for me?
<nessita> hum, mouse pointer works, so I can right-click and open a terminal
<sarnold> o_O
<nessita> and launch firefox from there
<sarnold> heh
<sarnold> this has a lot of suggestions http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<sarnold> easiest would be to delete ~/.Xauthority and restart lightdm.. but if your ~/.Xauthority isn't owned by you, it'd be worth knowing why..
<nessita> sarnold, already did that, many times
<sarnold> :(
<nessita> trying again
<sarnold> nessita: how about ls -ld ~ /tmp -- there's some hints that wrong permissions or owners for either of those might cause trouble
<nessita> nessita@miro:/tmp$ ls -ld ~ /tmp
<nessita> drwxr-xr-x 59 nessita nessita 69632 Sep  3 22:21 /home/nessita
<nessita> drwxrwxrwt 13 root    root    65536 Sep  3 22:22 /tmp
<sarnold> nice and nice. bugger. :)
<nessita> I have 3 systemd-private-something in /tmp with are owned by root
<nessita> also: nessita@miro:~$ ls -la .Xauthority
<nessita> -rw------- 1 nessita nessita 49 Sep  3 22:21 .Xauthority
<nessita> nessita@miro:~$ ls -la .xsession-errors
<nessita> -rw------- 1 nessita nessita 2212 Sep  3 22:21 .xsession-errors
<nessita> chwoing nessita:nessita my whole home folder, because running out of ideas
<sarnold> nessita: two more ideas, both getting to be long shots: first, you might have a corrupted file somewhere; sudo debsums -s -a  ought to help you find out if that's the case; second, you might be able to just uninstall at-spi2; that'd be the at-spi2-core package. that feels pretty blunt though.
<nessita> sarnold, before doing that, what about comment #5 in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi2-core/+bug/1228567
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228567 in at-spi2-core (Ubuntu) "at-spi2 daemon error messages in .xsession-errors" [Undecided,Fix released]
<nessita> hum, not necessarily
<sarnold> nessita: looks promising; I don't know  how to disable it aside from purging it. i'm sure there's something more elegant there..
<nessita> sarnold, as the bug says, the package provides accesibility and nothing else?
<nessita> debsums: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12269611/
<nessita> some missing files, but no errors afaic
<nessita> purgin package
<nessita> purging it also wants to remove:
<nessita>   at-spi2-core* autopilot-desktop* gnome-orca* libgail-3-0* nautilus* nautilus-sendto* nautilus-share*
<nessita>   python3-pyatspi* ubuntu-desktop* ubuntu-sdk*
<nessita> is it OK to remove nautilus?
<sarnold> probably not
<sarnold> I think nautilus provides ubuntu's explorer.exe clone
<nessita> right, that is my unerstanding as well
<nessita> ok, so I will pause this for a bit, dinner is on the table
<sarnold> bon apetite :)
<nessita> sarnold, thanlks a lot for your help, will continue debugging later
<nessita> o/
<hyperair> for some reason, unity just started grouping my nautilus windows under nautilus-file-handler.desktop instead.
 * hyperair wonders what's up with that
<hyperair> oh nautilus-folder-handler.desktop
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning!
<pitti> bonojur didrocks
<didrocks> bonjour pitti, joyeux vendredi !
<pitti> didrocks: pour toi aussi !
<didrocks> comment s'est passé ton rendez-vous hier ?
<pitti> il encore fait gris et il pluit :(
<didrocks> ah :/
<pitti> didrocks: ah, c'était bien ! j'ai parlé un peu avec la professeuse, et elle croit que je peux commencer la course B1
<pitti> Je commence lundi déjà
<didrocks> super !
<didrocks> c'est rapide, bon courage ;)
<pitti> merci !
<thumper> o/ didrocks and pitti
<didrocks> hey thumper!
<thumper> time for me to head off
<pitti> didrocks: oh, est-ce que c'est "la professeur" ?
<pitti> hey thumper, good night!
<thumper> didrocks: I'm holding out for an all hands again one day
<thumper> so we can catch up again
<didrocks> pitti: vast debate :)
<didrocks> thumper: I do as well, it's been so long!
<thumper> ciao
<didrocks> pitti: the official in litteracy is "le professeur"
<pitti> didrocks: je seulement invente "la professeuse", mais leo.org dit que ce n'est pas existe
<didrocks> but it's ok nowdays to say "la"
<didrocks> pitti: oui, garde le même mot, dans tous les cas
<didrocks> donc "la professeur" si tu utilises "la"
<didrocks> (pas logique, je sais ;))
<didrocks> par contre: le policier, la policière
<pitti> didrocks: coiffeur vs. coiffeuse, ça sonnait similire
<didrocks> oui
<didrocks> pitti: I think it's only for the jobs that were men-only, and so now, it's accepted to say "la" (even if no correct in a litteracy sense), but the name itself doesn't change because we are not used to it
<pitti> d'accord
<didrocks> pitti: worse: "le maire", "la maire", but you wouldn't really use the latter
<didrocks> you would rather say: "madame le maire"
<pitti> didrocks: "la soldat"
<pitti> ?
<didrocks> pitti: exactly
<didrocks> pitti: not related, but I think that since I upgraded to 225-1ubuntu1, systemd-logind segfaults on "shutdown -h +<time>"
<didrocks> happy to provide a stacktrace, but still lost in how to give it to you through apport with whoopsie in the middle
<pitti> didrocks: il y a un reportage upstream, une seconde
<didrocks> (I can retrace locally otherwise)
<didrocks> pitti: ah, parfait ! :)
<didrocks> je me disais aussi que je n'étais pas le seul à utiliser ça :p
<pitti> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/1120
<pitti> didrocks: non, c'est très utile pour "servers"
<didrocks> commenté :)
<larsu> morning!
 * larsu just brought desrt to the airport
<didrocks> hey larsu! did you let him in good hands, with his little badge in case he gets lost? :)
<larsu> badge?
<larsu> bonjour :)
<didrocks> larsu: "My name is Ryan, I live at…" :)
<larsu> didrocks, haha no - I think she'll be fine
<larsu> probably in LHR now
<pitti> hey larsu, guten MOrgen!
<larsu> hi pitti! Ça va?
<pitti> larsu: ça va bien, et toi ?
<larsu> pitti, tres bien aussi, merci
<larsu> still no internet at my place :(
<pitti> larsu: argh -- coffee shop?
<pitti> or 3G?
<didrocks> or squatting at dholbach's?
<didrocks> (the best tea of Berlin!)
<pitti> didrocks: vas-tu aller à systemd.conf ?
<pitti> didrocks: might be a good time to revive that "dynamic presets & clean up /etc/ and /var" topic
<larsu> pitti, at my mom's now since there's still some of my stuff here. This afternoon probably a coffee shop, yes
<larsu> let's see :/
<larsu> didrocks, heh, indeed
<didrocks> pitti: seems the budgets are tight, need to convince Will as well… (also, there is quite a high entrance, fee, isn't it?)
<larsu> we worked at his office on Wednesday
<larsu> didrocks, I asked for boston summit and it looks like it's not happening because budget
<pitti> didrocks: I think speakers are free; but I suppose you won't give a talk
<pitti> didrocks: 120 EUR for community I think
<larsu> I told poettering that I find this ridiculous btw
<didrocks> pitti: I wonder if I would be categorized as "community"
<larsu> it's way too high for community
<larsu> "yeah but you get lunch!"
<larsu> *facepalm*
<didrocks> larsu: the summit happens, right?
<didrocks> larsu: just not you going there?
<larsu> didrocks, ya
<larsu> which is a bit of a shame, since I also missed guadec this year
<didrocks> pitti: I'm afraid the same will happen, I will still try, but let's see
<larsu> maybe it falls conveniently with the desktop team sprint
 * larsu has hopes
<Laney> yo
<Laney> I thought it was Wednesday all day yesterday
<Laney> so now I am excited
<didrocks> good morning Laney, and yeah, happy Friday :)
<Laney> #fourdayweek
<didrocks> ahah
<larsu> hi Laney!
 * larsu notices this test is still failing :/
<Laney> hi larsu
<Laney> what's up?
<larsu> testing!
<larsu> and hacking on cities stuff
<larsu> you?
<Laney> gearing up to work on gstreamer
<larsu> \o/
<Laney> larsu: you just missed the super in state-fixture.h
<larsu> Laney, thanks! I haven't taken a look yet but I'll put it in right away
<Laney> I could reproduce this by using a chroot
<larsu> :)
<larsu> willcooke, internet! Morning :)
<didrocks> hey willcooke_haz_internet :p
<Laney> I feel I missed something
<larsu> Laney, willcooke sent us an email that he has problems with his internet (because didrocks and I have 1:1s with him)
<Laney> oh!
<Laney> I blame BT even if it's not them
<larsu> haha
<didrocks> Laney: you never know, there might have been a BT cable in between, somewhere… in THE Internet
<willcooke> yay
<willcooke> morning all, sorry about that
<larsu> whoo
<larsu> hi willcooke
<willcooke> hey larsu, sorry for missing our 1:1
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: congrats again!
<larsu> no worries
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, thanks!
<larsu> willcooke, congrats! ;)
<didrocks> \o/
<willcooke> I was expecting more of a grilling, but it was nice and sociable
<willcooke> thanks didrocks for the testimonial
<Laney> HAHA
<Laney> I just saw doko's question during the meeting
<Laney> that guy
<Sweet5hark> pitti: valid question wrt libreoffice reverse deps. the answer so far is even more depressing: nlpsolver and oolite are both ftbfs, but both of those do not seem to be ftbfs because of libreoffice ...
<didrocks> willcooke: yw!
 * didrocks sees doko question
<didrocks> excellent ;)
<willcooke> didrocks, yeah I have this to read this morning: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlusOneMaintenanceTeam
<Laney> you don't have to listen to his hints : P
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<willcooke> Laney, as in, we already do it?
<didrocks> Laney is mostly doing it, fixing tests failing in proposed and such
<didrocks> we had official shift in the past (seb and I did a full month some years ago IIRC)
<didrocks> but I think it's like the rest of teams, (MIR, archive admins, …) it's more "on the go"
<Laney> I don't know what the status of the programme is
<Laney> He is trying to hint that he doesn't think that people do enough archive maintenance
<Laney> (I think)
<Laney> If that's true then there is probably a discussion to be had about either reviving the +1-maint team or more regular staffing of the teams (like "archive piloting" or something)
<didrocks> I think all the piloting/+1/archive admin/release team/tech board/MIR need to be counted under the same umbrella as this as "ubuntu developer contribution time"
<Laney> you want me to spend only 4 hours per month on release team?
<Laney> good luck :)
<didrocks> Laney: I guess then, the time can be increased
<didrocks> but we'll get everyone doing some parts of the work
<Laney> are you saying "people should do the work"?
<Laney> if so... yes
<didrocks> I guess that would be a way to revive all those projects
<willcooke> Change of topic:  wallpaper.  Design are on the case
<didrocks> new wallpaper this cycle then? \o/
 * larsu believes it when he sees it :P
 * didrocks opens the gimp then
<Laney> open previous wallpaper
<Laney> apply some random filters
<Laney> save
<Laney> ???
<larsu> I'm looking forward to seeing that
<Laney> profit!
<didrocks> larsu: don't challenge me :p
 * larsu challenges didrocks
 * Sweet5hark is looking forward to a really really cheesy werewolf on the wallpaper ...
<larsu> http://media-curse.cursecdn.com/attachments/67/76/f5fd4e435d98b5adbc0008602ad99ce0.jpg
<larsu> s/moon/ubuntu logo/
<larsu> done.
 * didrocks locate warty
 * didrocks opens gimp
<didrocks> http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<willcooke> harsh
<Laney> look at that banding
<Laney> xnox would have you
<willcooke> :D
<xnox> yo
<didrocks> then, I can give a rationale like "I *slightely* enhanced the saturation and color levels, while still rotating it 180° and compressed at the maximum level for Laney to be happy ;)
<Laney> hey xnox!
<didrocks> hey xnox ;)
<Laney> happy being older
<xnox> didrocks: do i need to file an RC bug again?
<larsu> didrocks, beautiful!
<xnox> didrocks: that's overcompressed again, and loks crap on my highdpi screen.
<larsu> banding is the new lens flare
<larsu> hi xnox!
<didrocks> xnox: that was mostly the goal :)
<didrocks> but listen, space saved! :)
<xnox> didrocks: is that uploaded already? or is there an ubuntu-wallpaper bug open already?
 * xnox is totally willing to drive to bluefin building and walk in.
<didrocks> xnox: ahah, time to send that story to OMGUbuntu :)
<Laney> haha
<Laney> xnox: I feel bad now - he was trolling
<xnox> mpt: didn't we have a wallpaper checklist?! seems like new one is borked again.
<didrocks> and then "ex canonical employee attacked the bluefin office"
<Laney> trolling the design team!
<Laney> horror!
<mpt> xnox, borked in what way?
<xnox> mpt: didrocks either serious or trolling my OCD with http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/warty-final-ubuntu.png
 * mpt reads up
<didrocks> xnox: trolling, that's canonical way to make Intel guys losing their time ;)
<Laney> oh god, this has gone too far
<didrocks> Laney: yep, why did you hilight xnox without context? :p
<xnox> didrocks: that center fold is like 4 pixels off....
<didrocks> I guess xnox is trolling us now in return
<mpt> xnox, that’s the problem? The center fold?
<xnox> mpt: oh, i think didrocks drew that by hand to make a new wallpaper.
<xnox> in like 5 minutes time.
<xnox> mpt: ignore everything. didrocks was trolling me.
<mpt> ok
<didrocks> ok, this went way further than what we thought it would, this made my day :)
<pitti> merci dieu c'est vendredi :)
<Laney> hey pitti
<pitti> hey Laney, wie gehts?
<Laney> pitti: good thanks - I was convinced yesterday that it was Wednesday all day so it's like I've gained 24 hours
<pitti> Laney: isn't that more like you lost a day?
<Laney> nah, because now it's the weekend tomorrow!
<Laney> and I did actually have the day off on Monday which is probably what confused me
 * Laney notices and reviews https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/1485548
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1485548 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "please merge gtk+2.0 from Debian" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> thanks LocutusOfBorg1!
<Sweet5hark> a ftbfs a day makes smiles go away.
<ogra_> dont you have them only once a week in libreoffice because the build takes so long ?
<Sweet5hark> ogra_: no, I have them once a month as othertimes everything else is too broken because of a gcc transition to even care.
<ogra_> hahaha
<LocutusOfBorg1> Laney, I did forget about it, thansk for caring :)
<LocutusOfBorg1> s/sk/ks
<nessita> hello everyone! I need some help. so last night I booted my laptop after turning it off after work, and the desktop is no longer usable.
<nessita>  does anyone has had the issue where, after login, the wallpaper appears, the screen goes black for a moment, and then the wallpaper appears again but nothing else appears?
<nessita> (no top bar, no indicators, no side bar, no launcher, no response on keyboard shortcuts)
<nessita> last night sarn0ld was helping me debugging this, but we could not fix it
<nessita> my .xsession-errors.old has many errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12272660/
<nessita> hi pitti! sorry to bother directly, but would you know who could help me with the issue above?
<pitti> nessita: upstart-event-bridge seems to die everywhere indeed :/
<pitti> the others look more serious, tohugh
<nessita> pitti, I was able to login with a guest session, but my user keeps getting the same issue
<pitti> nessita: do you get a crash report in /var/crash, or anything useful in .cache/upstart/unity7.log perhaps?
<nessita> pitti, nothing relevant I think: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12273014/
<nessita> is there any way I can uninstall at-spi2-core?
<pitti> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 does sound like a crash
<nessita> I tried a purge on it but wants to remove nautilus
<pitti> nessita: I don't think you cn
<pitti> can
<nessita> pitti, about the "XIO:  fatal IO error 11", last night I checked the Xorg logs and found nothing, but let me paste them
<nessita> /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/12273025/
<nessita> /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old http://paste.ubuntu.com/12273027/
<pitti> hm, no error indeed
<pitti> nessita: well, I don't know how unity7, unity-settings-daemon etc. are plumbed together, but maybe there's some useful log in any of the other ~/.cache/upstart/ logs?
<pitti> nessita: you could log out, remove ~/.xsession* ~/.cache/upstart/ from a VT, then try to log back into the desktop session, to at least get some clean logs
<nessita> many hits in google suggest some file permission may be busted, but I have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12273045/
<nessita> pitti, doing that
<nessita> pitti, shall I also remove .Xauthority?
<pitti> nessita: shouldn't be necessary, but you can try
<nessita> brb
<nessita> pitti, so, I logged out by restarting lightdm (is there a shortcut to logout?), I removed .Xauthority, .xsession-error and .xsession-error.old file, and re-login
<nessita> same symptom
<nessita> pasting new logs
<nessita> .xsession-errors
<nessita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12273075/
<nessita> ~/.cache/upstart does not have non gz file
<nessita> all logs inside .cache/upstart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12273090/
<nessita> I guess this is relevant?
<nessita> upstart-event-bridge: Could not connect to system Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart/local/bridge: Connection refused
<pitti> nessita: ah, I thought you cleaned the upstart logs first; so no current logs there at all? hmm
<pitti> nessita: when you are at the mostly-broken desktop, can you switch to VT1 and check which processes are actually running?
<pitti> (ps ux > /tmp/ps.txt)
<nessita> pitti, I did cleaned them, I moved the folder somewhere else
<pitti> ah, so perhaps they always get compressed
<nessita> but after login, only .gz files there, which I zcat in the paste
<pitti> ^ anyone here who knows how we use upstart in the session?
<nessita> getting the ps output
<nessita> pitti, ps ux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12273107/
<pitti> hm, so compiz is even running
<pitti> and apparently most other stuff too
<nessita> pitti, right, but I can not start any app by shortcuts, nor I have any bar (side, top)
<nessita> if I start a terminal with right click -> Open terminal, I get one with no windows decoration
<pitti> maybe there's some unity --reset thingy to reset its configuration?
<nessita> ah, interesting
<pitti> wow, I can finally say "itz compiz bug!" with some justification!
<pitti> gosh, we haven't played that for some time
<nessita> pitti, so you understand what is going on?
<pitti> nessita: no, not at all
 * pitti <- not a pixel guy
<pitti> nessita: my only idea is to reset your compiz config, as it apparntly works for guest (and presumably a fresh user too)
<nessita> pitti, in my head unity is not the same as compiz, but you seem to imply they are, is resetting unity the same as resetting compiz?
<pitti> nessita: if you want to debug this further, you could  bisect the gsettings for org.compiz* and om.canonical.Unity.*
<pitti> nessita: I thought unity was some kind of compiz plugin
<nessita> ah, right
<nessita> pitti, any way I can list all the settings for a prefix such as org.compiz* ?
<nessita> nessita@miro:~$ gsettings list-recursively org.compiz
<nessita> org.compiz existing-profiles ['Default', 'unity']
<nessita> org.compiz current-profile 'unity'
<nessita> I guess that is incomplete
<pitti> gsettings list-recursively |grep -i compiz
<pitti> there's also some org.compiz.blah apparently
<pitti> you can try gsettings reset-recursively on each of them until it works?
<pitti> and continue with gsettings list-recursively |grep -i unity
<nessita> pitti, shall I also run unity --reset as you suggested before?
<pitti> nessita: before you start that you might want to back up your ~/.config/dconf/user
<pitti> nessita: I'm afraid I don't know this any more than you do
<pitti>   --reset               Reset is not supported anymore. Deprecated option
<pitti> ah, maybe not then
<nessita> gah :-)
<nessita> ok, backing up ~/.config/dconf/user
<nessita> pitti, what if I just remove the ~/.config/dconf/ folder now that I copied it somewhere else?
<pitti> nessita: you'll lose all your settings in other desktop apps
<pitti> nessita: you can try whether that makes your desktop start again
<Laney> dconf reset /org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/active-plugins <- people often recommend that
<nessita> as long as I don't loose firefox settings, I'm great
<Laney> try it with s/reset/read/ first
<pitti> nessita: but I'd put it back and revert only the compiz/unity bits, unless you really don't care about *all* other desktop/app settings
<Laney> ['core', 'composite', 'opengl', 'compiztoolbox', 'mousepoll', 'place', 'grid', 'copytex', 'wall', 'snap', 'session', 'imgpng', 'regex', 'resize', 'vpswitch', 'move', 'commands', 'unitymtgrabhandles', 'animation', 'fade', 'scale', 'expo', 'workarounds', 'ezoom', 'unityshell']
<nessita> Laney, you mean running unity --read?
<Laney> no
<Laney> dconf read
<nessita> ah, running
<Laney> dconf read /org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/active-plugins
<nessita> nessita@miro:~$ dconf read /org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/active-plugins
<nessita> ['core', 'ccp', 'move', 'regex', 'mousepoll', 'imgpng', 'snap', 'session', 'compiztoolbox', 'commands', 'resize', 'workarounds']
<Laney> I guess that misses some stuff
<Laney> reset it!
<nessita> apparently. LETS!
<nessita> WOW window decoration again!
<nessita> but alt+tab is not working; but I think I usually customize that to use the normal (aka traditional) alt+tab
<nessita> Laney, amazing, thank you very much. Do you know/understand why my dconf was busted?
<Laney> Not really
<Laney> Maybe it has a thing where it disables stuff if it crashes one time or something
<Laney> you want Trevinho / andyrock / hikiko for better knowledge :/
<nessita> Laney, pitti thank you, very much. You saved me lot of time, support was suggestion to reinstall :-( :-(
<Laney> haha
<pitti> nessita: that wouldn't have helped at all
<Laney> maybe you should feed this back to them
<pitti> assuming that you keep your home dir
<Laney> if you kept your home directory you would have had the same problem
<pitti> if it's working for a guest user, it's a problem in $HOME
<pitti> "itz compiz bug!"
<pitti> gosh, how I missed that
<pitti> Laney, didrocks: say it!
 * pitti is missing seb128
<nessita> pitti, Laney yes, I will feed this to them
<pitti> or actually, "itz gtk bug!"
<nessita> because they mention this happens "somehow often" in bluefin and they re install or create a new user and migrate content
<nessita> do you guys need me to fill a bug report or similar?
<nessita> pitti, also, I'm not sue if it the end the error "upstart-event-bridge: Could not connect to system Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart/local/bridge: Connection refused" was relevant or not
<Laney> Pretty sure it's known
<Laney> maybe we can check with Trevinho when he's back from .zh
<Laney> or is it .cn?
<Laney> I think the second one
<nessita> Laney, can I trust you'll remember or shall I help on this?
<pitti> nessita: I think everybody has that
<pitti> it should surely be fixed as if nothing else, it causes delays in the desktop startup
<nessita> pitti, Laney ack. Please ping me if I can assist in any way, I will restart my work duties now :)
<pitti> nessita: happy desktopping! :-)
<nessita> thanks!!!
<Sweet5hark> pitti: is the feedback on bug 1491964 good enough?
<ubot5> bug 1491964 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[FFE] LibreOffice 5.0.x for wily" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491964
<didrocks> pitti: he would rather use "it's a GNOME bug" :p
<pitti> Sweet5hark: for "extensions" I mainly meant hte dictionaries and thesauri
<pitti> Sweet5hark: as we have tons of packages for those
<pitti> Sweet5hark: but seems fine otherwise indeed, thakns for the testing
<nessita> pitti, Laney just FYI, I will copy and paste the relevant portion of our chat today for support to document the issue and fix
<nessita> unless you have any objections?
<Laney> it's all public :)
<nessita> well, yeah, but I felt like I need to ask the same :-)
<Laney> I think the key issue is that unity goes missing from the active plugins for some reason
<Laney> so read -> see unity isn't there -> reset is a good thing to know
<nessita> right
<Laney> nessita: I think that finding a bug and tagging it 'rls-w-incoming' would be welcomed actually
<Laney> if you have time
<nessita> of course, on it
<Laney> that is how we are going to start tracking unity/compiz bugs to fix
<Laney> so if you do that there's a chance someone at least looks at it
<nessita> Laney, what project shall I file the bug under?
<Laney> unity
<Laney> I would guess there is one already
<nessita> Laney, maybe this one? (first bug in the bugs page) https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1308800
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308800 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity doesn't respawn all the times on crashes" [Critical,In progress]
<Laney> like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1166765
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1166765 in compiz (Ubuntu) "unity showing only blank desktop, no dash nor decorations" [High,Confirmed]
<nessita> Laney, that last one seems to be linked to nvidia drivers? I have intel
<nessita> but the description and latest comment seems relevant
<nessita> adding an affects me too in there
<Laney> I think there are many things which can break the plugins
 * Laney adds the magic tag
<Sweet5hark> pitti: thanks for having a look.
<nessita> Laney, added a comment with some extra info, thank you, will attach this bug to the support logs
<Laney> thanks
<larsu> man, I need irssi+screen back
<larsu> how do I find out what Laney is thankful about?
<Laney> wait for irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Laney> like a CHUMP!
<Laney> why don't you start an instance in the canonistack for now?
<Laney> or I can give you an account on this vps if you wnt
<larsu> I actually have an account on desrt's server
<larsu> but can't copy my irssi config from the raspi
 * larsu should find a machine that has a sd card reader
<larsu> Laney, thanks :)
 * Laney goes for a super late lunch
<larsu> enjoy!
<didrocks> enjoy Laney ;)
<Laney> I DID!
<Laney> happy weekend!
<anpok> attente, Laney: gtk on the phones isnt working, right?
<anpok> because it doesnt get argb8888 as pixel format from mir?
<anpok> or is there a way to make it accept a different format?
<attente> anpok: i've only tested it on the desktop
<attente> what app are you trying to run?
<attente> anpok: yeah.. i can confirm the same error message
<attente> but i'm also seeing "Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused"
<anpok> -- --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/dialer-app.desktop for example should do the trick..
<anpok> i try to run gedit .. and the libinput touch debugger..
<attente> are you also seeing the Connection refused error in the logs?
<attente> that seems to be because it's trying to load the broadway backend actually
<anpok> attente: ok, so the pixel format problem is probably the cause? The rest is just gtk trying different backends..
<attente> anpok: yeah it seems to be the case
<attente> anpok: what format should we be using?
<anpok> i have to check.. what formats could gtk support?
<attente> anpok: it might work if we choose any format from what i can tell
<attente> anpok: actually no. i guess we could only accept a format listed under the cairo_format_t enum
<anpok> attente: ah i see - it is currently hardcoded to CAIRO_FORMAT_ARGB32
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-09-06
<happyaron> Laney: wonders how to renew my membership of ~ubuntukylin-dev?
<happyaron> Laney: that's for the ppu of ubuntukylin packageset
<Laney> happyaron: does https://launchpad.net/~/+expiringmembership/ubuntukylin-dev work?
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-09-05
<pitti> Good morning
<hikiko> hi
<Laney> hello!
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> 'sup willcooke
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke, Laney.
<Laney> how goes?
<Laney> hey TheMuso!
<Laney> some "developer insights" thing has started spamming me @canonical.com
 * Laney slays it
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke TheMuso
<Laney> yo seb128
<Laney> how's it going?
<Laney> good weekend?
<seb128> w.e was alright, went to Rotterdam for lunch on saturday and walked a bit around and had dinner with friend, yesterday was more relaxing/indoor activies since it was raining, managed to go for some footing still though
<seb128> you?
<Laney> footing????
<Laney> oh man, it rained so much on saturday
<Trevinho> Morning...
<Laney> just had coffee and pastries at a breakfast place, went and hung around in town, climbing then pub
<Laney> and yesterday I hung around at home mainly, worked on a meson.build file
<Laney> rock and roll!
<Laney> hey Trevinho!!!
<didrocks> oh, life here! hello guys! :)
<Laney> woah WOAH woah WOAH wait
<seb128> Laney, sorry, that's french for jogging :p
<didrocks> Laney: footing == running :)
<Laney> haha
<didrocks> but we like to "do sport"! :)
<didrocks> so be it! ;)
<Laney> i like it
<seb128> didrocks, we might have been missing for some hours but you have been missing for some weeks :p
<seb128> had good holidays?
<seb128> oh, and hey ;-)
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how is .it?
<didrocks> yeah! they were excellent thanks! Surprinsingly, going to the south coast spare you for heavy hot weather contrary to the rest of France!
<didrocks> also, spent some relaxing days to my parent's, helping them with the house, was nice!
<Laney> \o/
<didrocks> how were your weeks guys?
 * Laney has been learning D
<Laney> also meson since yesterday
<didrocks> for appstream I guess?
<Laney> fun weeks ...
<Laney> yeah
<didrocks> how is it? Sounds like a little bit twisted when I tried it for a couple of hours
<Laney> might try to learn Mojo again for the second time
<didrocks> like, you really have to think differently :)
<Laney> so we can hand this thing off to IS forever
<didrocks> hehe :)
<Laney> heh
<Laney> it's not like haskell or anything
<Laney> the documentation is quite bad, and the compiler is SO SLOW
<Laney> there are two different ones actually but they don't implement the same stuff from the standard library
<Laney> :|
<Trevinho> Hey Laney and seb128...
<didrocks> interesting…
<Trevinho> It's all right, thanks...
<Laney> oh well
<Trevinho> Not too sunny unfortunately..
<Laney> I filed some bugs with Jussi yesterday
<Laney> which was fun :D
<didrocks> I hope I didn't loose my golang during my holidays! I really start to like it :)
<seb128> is GNOME switching build system?
<Laney> nah
<Laney> but the generator has a meson.build thing
<Laney> and it has this feature where you can include subprojects in your build if they use meson too
<Laney> i want to make use of that
<seb128> k, I see
<Laney> seems neat
<Laney> Trevinho: why are you ...ing so much?
<Laney> do you want a hug? :(
 * Laney hugs Trevinho anyway
<Trevinho> Ehehe, thanks :-)
 * didrocks is never ...ing, always …ing please! :-)
 * didrocks hugs Trevinho as well
<Laney> Meson encountered an error in file meson.build, line 1, column 0:
<Laney> Tried to use unknown language "d".
<Laney> off to a good start here
<willcooke> erm
<willcooke> bbl, house across the street is on fire
<seb128> urg
<Laney> wtf
<pitti> hey Laney, bonjour seb128 !
<didrocks> waow
<didrocks> hey pitti !
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<Laney> hey pitti
<Laney> how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks! We've been in the "Spreewald" over the weekend with a bunch of friends; a hut in the middle of nowhere
<pitti> no electricity, pipe water, internet, etc.
<seb128> lut pitti
<seb128> was that a festival or something?
<pitti> just a water pump, a barge (for going around in the channels), four boxes of beer and a barbecue :)
<pitti> seb128: no, nothing official; it's a fishing hut with a couple of beds that some friends of ours can use
<Laney> nice!
<Laney> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2267226 <- this is where we're going to be next week
<Laney> 28-29, just about right
<pitti> Laney: where will you go?
<pitti> looks great for outdoor activity
<Laney> to that town
<Laney> we have some surfing lessons booked
<pitti> awesome
<Laney> other than that: exploring and swimming in the sea or pool
<seb128> nice
<pitti> Laney: did you surf before, or first time?
<Laney> pitti: first time!
<pitti> awesome!
<Laney> have you done it?
 * pitti still remembers his first lesson in Sydney
<Laney> I wonder if I'll be any good
<Laney> it said something about how you might be on some green waves by the third day
<pitti> Laney: I can do windsurfing (I have a license), but I only ever took one board surfing lesson back then (2005, Ubuntu Down Under)
<Laney> which makes it sound hard to me :)
<pitti> Laney: of course you spend the first lesson with 1. climb on, 2. fall of, 3. goto 1
<pitti> but at the end I was able to not fall off for about 50 m
<pitti> Laney: if it's anything like windsurfing, that felt the same in the first lesson
<pitti> in the third I could get around, and the fifth was the first lesson when I didn't fall off a single time
<pitti> at first you think "this is impossible", but the brain amazingly adjusts to it
<Laney> good to know
<Laney> I think my balance is pretty good in general ...
<Laney> at least I'm usually okay at the climbs that require a lot of balancing
<Laney> this is probably going to be a rude awakening :P
<pitti> Laney: don't worry, it's even a lot of fun with the falling; your peers around you will do the sam :)
<Laney> pitti: \o/
<Laney> and then I'll hassle $managers to make the next sprint be in an appropriate place for my next batch of lessons
<pitti> +1
<Laney> pitti: are you coming to The Hague sprint btw?
<pitti> Laney: doesn't ring a bell, so I think no
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> this needs fixing!
<pitti> my next one will be Oct 31 to Nov 4 in Bucharest (cloud sprint)
<pitti> and then first week of Dec for the CDO sprint
<pitti> and of course end of September in Berlin, systemd.conf
<Laney> busy busy
<pitti> but never desktop+foundations again, *grump*
<Laney> there's one for our side october 17-21 or so
<Laney> some foundations people are on the list
<pitti> Adam, I think
<Laney> we need an autopkgtest and systemd representative
 * Laney thinks who that could be
<Laney> :)
<pitti> on Oct 15 I will be in Dresden and jump out of a plane
<pitti> my parents told me that if I behave, I will get a parachute
<Laney> !!!
<Laney> aim for the dresden marshmallow factory otherwise
<pitti> I hope they'll build one in time!
<seb128> are you making that one up or do they have one? ;-)
<seb128> haha
<pitti> (also, precisely it is in Bautzen, not Dresden, but it's close enough)
<seb128> is that your second time?
<pitti> nope, first
<pitti> I tried paragliding last year
<seb128> ah ok, I though you mentioned parachutes a while ago
<seb128> ah
<pitti> but that's much more horizontal
<seb128> I probably remembered that one wrongly
<pitti> this will be ~ 2000 m of free fall and then the parachute (I hope)
<seb128> I don't think I would be able to jump from a plane ;-)
<pitti> our genes should forbid us to jump out of a perfectly well functioning plane, indeed
<willcooke> bac
<willcooke> k
<willcooke> That was pretty terrifying
 * willcooke orders a new fire extinguisher 
<willcooke> y'all should probably do the same
<Laney> O_O
<Laney> what happeneed?
<Laney> s/ee/e/
<willcooke> Sounds like dodgy electrics started it
<willcooke> the people that live there had a baby ~ 3 months a go
<willcooke> they lady was feeding the baby and thought she should smell something
<willcooke> then just fire everywhere
<willcooke> fire brigade were here in about 5 mins and put it out, but everything is ruined now
<Laney> wow
<Laney> hope they have somewhere to go :-/
<Laney> is the house itself okay?
<willcooke> Don't know.  These are timber framed houses, so erk.
<willcooke> I thought "blimey, it's got really foggy quickly....  oh F..."
<Laney> ...
<Laney> i should get someone out to check our electrics
<Laney> there's some shady stuff here
<willcooke> please do
<Laney> definitely some bad grounding
<Laney> and one socket where some things (e.g. sewing machine) don't work
<Laney> which someone said could happen if it's wired up backwards
 * Laney no understand much
<willcooke> even if it doesnt start a fire, that sounds like something worth fixing, because it could even affect things like RCD devices
<Laney> it's had a safety check
<willcooke> ah, kk
<Laney> so shouldn't be dangerous per se
<Laney> just not working properly ...
 * Laney tries to sound confident
<Laney> not sure if they check every socket when they do that though tbh
<Laney> the dudes we bought the house off had it done
<willcooke> I think they probably test at the fuse box, which in theory would test the whole ring
<Laney> that thing is modern
<Laney> with a big sticker on it saying that there are two wiring standards in use in the house
<Laney> /o\
<willcooke> ah yeah, we have one of those, it's from where they went from red & black to blue & brown around y2k
<Laney> i'm going to write to David Davis and ask for the old standard back
<Laney> along with my blue passport
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> +1 for blue passport
<Trevinho> Laney: in systemd is there a way to know what unit is currently running?
<pitti> Trevinho: systemctl --user
<pitti> "or systemctl --user is-active foo.service" to check for a particular one
<Trevinho> pitti: I mean, in an exec script..
<Trevinho> pitti: I want to know who I am :-)
<pitti> Trevinho: oh, you mean if your process is running in some unit?
<Trevinho> yeah
<Trevinho> pitti: like upstart had a UPSTART_JOB
<pitti> basename $(grep 'name=systemd' /proc/self/cgroup )
<pitti> ?
<Trevinho> pitti: oh, yeah, that's ok thanks
<Trevinho> I was looking at that file actually, but didn't notice the thing :-)
<Laney> is that guaranteed?
<pitti> I wouldn't know what could break it
<Laney> Trevinho: I forgot if I was supposed to review/test something btw :(
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, but... I'm tuning it still a little, so you can wait for few minutes i fyou want
<Laney> ok
 * Laney grimaces at the autopkgtest.u.c queues
<jbicha> good morning
 * Laney screamcries
<Laney> hi jbicha
<seb128> hey jbicha
<Trevinho> Laney: so.... https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/systemd-unit-fixes/+merge/304784 should now be ready for you
<Trevinho> Laney: latest binaries are building at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 if you want to wait a ppa
<Laney> Trevinho: ok, will look post food
<Laney> (deja vu)
 * Laney requests a ximion for post lunch too
<Laney> back in a bit
<jbicha> seb128: what do you think of bug 1620156 bug 1620158 bug 1620160 bug 1620177 ?
<ubot5> bug 1620156 in gedit (Ubuntu) "Update gedit to 3.22" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1620156
<ubot5> bug 1620158 in evince (Ubuntu) "Update evince to 3.22" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1620158
<ubot5> bug 1620160 in totem (Ubuntu) "Update totem to 3.22" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1620160
<ubot5> bug 1620177 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Update gnome-settings-daemon to 3.22" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1620177
<seb128> hum, no really opinion offhand, out of the fact that we are in feature freeze and quality is not quite there so we would better spend energy on fixing bugs rather than on landing new versions that might bring more issues
<seb128> g-s-d doesn't impact UbuntuDesktop so that's your call
<seb128> I'm going to have a look to the other ones but I'm -1 on principle
<jbicha> on the other hand, it's easier than backporting bug fixes
<Trevinho> food time here too
<seb128> Trevinho, enjoy!
<seb128> jbicha, I'm not aware of major issues in gedit/evince/totem or of bugfixes we need to backport
<seb128> jbicha, gedit looks fine, though unsure if it's of any use, there seems to have been almost no changes this cycle (the only ones it has are basically the ones you need to revert if gtksourceview is not updated), it has a string change though and UIF is this week
<seb128> jbicha, totem/evince looks ok as well
<jbicha> thanks, I'll upload those tomorrow if there aren't objections
<seb128> well, I'm not in the release team
<seb128> so you need the FFe approved still
<jbicha> oh, I thought those were minimal enough that no FFe was necessary
<seb128> oh, right, I though the bugs were ffe requests, but yeah nothing in the changes really worth asking an exception
<seb128> jbicha, re webkit, did you try rebuilding the previous version to see if it still works or if there is a toolchain issue there?
<jbicha> seb128: this didn't work https://launchpadlibrarian.net/282397084/webkit2gtk_2.12.4-1_2.12.4-2ubuntu1~ppa1.diff.gz
<jbicha> but I looked again and am trying this instead https://launchpadlibrarian.net/282780128/webkit2gtk_2.12.4-2_2.12.4-2ubuntu1~ppa2.diff.gz
<jbicha> it's inspired by https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkitgtk/2.4.11-3
<seb128> jbicha, this seems similar to https://launchpadlibrarian.net/282255246/webkit2gtk_2.12.4-1_2.12.4-1laney1.diff.gz which L_aney tried and said on friday that it didn't work
<jbicha> yes that's what I did first but now I'm trying overriding CPPFLAGS too
<seb128> k, that's why I said similar
<seb128> let's see
<seb128> unsure I understood your comment correctly on the bug, you suggest using the new serie in yakkety?
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<ricotz> Trevinho, hi, do you have systemd units for zeitgeist too?
<seb128> hey ricotz
<jbicha> well if new webkit releases are security updates and are being backported as such to xenial then yes I think it would make sense for yakkety to take the new webkit2gtk
<jbicha> I'm hoping the slideshow bug is only a gcc6 issue
<Laney> jbicha: you mean CXXFLAGS
<jbicha> Laney: maybe I'm doing it wrong? https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/ubuntu/dev3/+sourcepub/6857270/+listing-archive-extra
<Laney> I'm saing that CPPFLAGS isn't what you think it is
<Laney> although you might get lucky
<jbicha> CFLAGS didn't work so I just guessed something else, I don't really know
<Laney> CXXFLAGS is the C++ one
<Laney> I'm assuming you checked that CFLAGS caused the flag not to be passed
<Trevinho> ricotz: mh, no I don't think we have them... They're dbus-activated IIRC though, so I guess there's not much need
<jbicha> hmm, looking at the log again, CFLAGS did pass that flag to CXXFLAGS too
<jbicha> seb128: who should I talk to to find out whether Unity should show the "Additional Drivers" launcher?
<jbicha> there's a typo in the .desktop but now that it's been that way for so long, maybe Unity would rather still have the icon shown https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/software-properties/use-gi-require_version/+merge/304193
<seb128> jbicha, what do you mean "additional drivers" launcher?
<seb128> oh, hum
<seb128> I guess it should
<jbicha> ok, I'll remove Unity from the NotShowIn line
<jbicha> I'd rather hide it in GNOME for 16.10 because it looks ugly becuase it has a missing-icon (and the Humanity icon is kinda low-resolution)
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> Trevinho: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity/systemd-prestart-check has a random newline at the start which breaks it
<Trevinho> Laney: ohhh... :-(
<Laney> doh
<Laney> ximion: hilf mir
<Trevinho> fixed again...
<ximion> Laney: was ist passiert? ;-)
<Laney> jbicha: gcc/g++-5 build https://launchpad.net/~laney/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/10709455
<Laney> seems broken to me
<Laney> ximion: es ist kaputt
<Laney> i can't build asgen with meson
<ximion> Laney: with gdc or ldc?
<Laney> one second
<jbicha> Laney: https://webkitgtk.org/2016/09/05/webkitgtk2.12.5-released.html already packaged in Debian
<ximion> and do you use Meson Git?
<Laney> i'll give you a pastebin of death
<Laney> git> yeah, the error otherwise is pretty obvious :P
<Laney> ximion: https://paste.debian.net/810329/
<Laney> is DC=ldc2 right?
<ximion> Laney: wow, I don't get these
<ximion> jup
<Laney> yeah ...
<ximion> but for LDC, you will need to use a Git snapshot, because the Debian maintainer of LDC managed to package an alpha compiler release by accident, and now the LDC thing in Debian and Ubuntu has bugs
<ximion> and asgen manages to trigger them all
<Laney> meh
<Laney> how easy is that to do?
<Laney> you made a package of the snapshot right?
<ximion> Laney: well, I cloned the Git repo, extracted the debian/ directory from the packaging of LDC and moved it there, applied the Debian patches (required a slight bit of changes) and then created Debian packages
<ximion> super quick&dirty, but I didn't want to mess with this a lot
<Laney> me neither :|
<ximion> Laney: if you wait a bit, I will just upload the packages I have somewhere
<ximion> by the way, this is an overview of the LDC bugs I know or knew about: https://github.com/ldc-developers/ldc/issues?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=is%3Aissue%20author%3Aximion%20
<ximion> I have never seen any GDC bug, you found the first one
<Laney> haha
<ximion> (apart from that wreckage in gdc-6 in Debian, which was fixed three days ago)
<Laney> there's some D changes in gcc-6
<ximion> unfortunately no newer Phobos versin
<Laney> hey you fixed the ldc one it seems
<Laney> https://github.com/ldc-developers/ldc/pull/1664
<ximion> jup
<ximion> I am a compiler hacker now :P
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> different symbol though
<Laney> can I hack aroudn this in the build flags?
<ricotz> Trevinho, right, I didnt remember correctly since I thought there were some upstart patches
<ximion> Laney: try these https://people.debian.org/~mak/tmp/
<Laney> merci
<Laney> wait
<Laney> give me the source package please :P
 * Laney doesn't want to install random debian-compiled .debs
<Trevinho> ricotz: I did some, but I think they were not added eventually
<ximion> Laney: it's there
<ximion> oh, the dsc is missing
<Laney> I can deal with that
 * Laney is trying to get -3ubuntu11 (???) of gdc-6 first though
<ximion> Laney: the ldc "packaging" is really bad though ^^
<ximion> I will now bother the LDC Debian maintainer some more to fix this thing, because it is breaking quite some stuff on Debian too and preventing it from entering testing
<Laney> the D ecosystem :/
<Laney> dcosystem
 * Laney <- dad jokes
<ricotz> Trevinho, ah, good that I didnt made it up ;)
<ximion> Laney: D people do enjoy this... (there is dstuct, drelict, undeaD, ...)
<Laney> meh, the new gdc is still bad
 * Laney tries that build then
<seb128> jbicha, does that update fixes the bug?
<jbicha> seb128: no idea yet, it fixes "crashes"
<ricotz> Trevinho, regarding the zeitgeist packaging, where is the "fix_autocomplete.diff" patch coming from?
<Trevinho> ricotz: mhmh, I've really checked that package once... So i'm not familiar. Let me see
<ricotz> Trevinho, ah, thanks for checking
<Laney> ximion: can't build your ldc with the same linker error
 * Laney cries
<ximion> Laney: I run on Debian, so that's probably the reason
<Laney> i'm sure
<ximion> Laney: install my deb packages and then try to rebuild the package with the newer version
<Laney> ximion: just using your binaries :P
<Laney> seems to be working so far
<ximion> Laney: I am using a version compiled with this compiler stack in production, so this seems to be fairly good
<ximion> it's also quite fast
<Laney> Usage: appstream-generator <subcommand> [OPTION...] - AppStream Generator.
<Laney> yesssssssssss
 * xnox shakes fist at seb128 
<xnox> python-apt {"requester": "xnox", "triggers": ["gnupg2/2.1.15-1ubuntu2", "python-apt/1.1.0~beta5", "python-debian/0.1.29"]} is waiting to be run already
<xnox> and
<xnox> python-apt {"requester": "seb128", "triggers": ["gnupg2/2.1.15-1ubuntu2"]} will not be enough.
<xnox> i hope things will migrate between my request and your request, and that once the latter one fails it will not block gnupg2 further...
<seb128> xnox, sorry, maybe pitti can delete my request?
<pitti> deleting request python-apt {"requester": "xnox", "triggers": ["gnupg2/2.1.15-1ubuntu2", "python-apt/1.1.0~beta5", "python-debian/0.1.29"]}
<pitti> deleting request python-apt {"requester": "seb128", "triggers": ["gnupg2/2.1.15-1ubuntu2"]}
<pitti> ouch, sorry
<pitti> xnox: can you put in your's again?
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<didrocks> that was a great flush :)
<xnox> argh, now it will have to wait forever.... =)
<xnox> ok
<xnox> pitti, is there some command line tool to craft these requests? fiddling with URL prooves to be cumbersome.
<pitti> seb128: doesn't matter otherwise, if it fails and xnox' succeeds, the succeeding one will win
<pitti> autopkgtest-cloud/tools/filter-amqp on snakefruit
<pitti> needs ssh  access
<pitti> sorry, need to go AFK for a bit
<seb128> pitti, thanks again and see you later!
<xnox> pitti, ok, tah!
<Laney> Subproject libmo finished.
<Laney> Build targets in project: 7
 * Laney is getting excited
<seb128> Laney, glib failed to build on armhf|64 (just mentioning it because I crossed that and unsure if we get email for syncs)
<xnox> seb128, i wonder if all of these qt-bles tests can be just canceled =))))))
<xnox> we don't really care about qt on armhf, do we?
 * xnox giggles
<Laney> dokissimo cold me
<seb128> yeah, who needs working phones anyway
<jbicha> xnox: yeah I don't know why you were upset at s_eb128 when clearly M_irv was the bigger issue ;)
<Laney> ximion: how helpful are you feeling? :-)
<Laney> I need help generating some gir-d bindings
<Laney> and maybe with mangling the build system so they can be used with the submodule
<Laney> and and and
<seb128> Laney, I didn't read backlog but ldc is failing to build on some archs and stuck in yakkety-proposed, do you know if anyone is looking at that?
<Laney> not me
<Laney> who uploaded it?
<seb128> debian
<ximion> sb128: help me nagging markos about finally updating LDC in Debian ;-)
<ximion> and move it to the D team umbrella so we can help him packaging it
<seb128> then locutusofborg tried to fix it it seems
<ximion> (he wants to do that, but he's really busy)
<ximion> Laney: I feel very helpful, but I also need to run - wrap up session and then dinner maybe :)
<seb128> oh, it was removed from debian since, https://packages.qa.debian.org/l/ldc.html
<ximion> my todo list is filling up here
<Laney> ximion: ok
<ximion> seb128: yeah, and the issues would be sooo easy to fix
 * ximion would have done that if he could commit to the LDC packaging
<seb128> :-/
<ximion> prevents Terminix from migrating, and also asgen from using LDC
<ximion> seb128: I'll talk to markos again when I have time
 * ximion needs to run
<seb128> k, enough for today, have a nice evening desktopers!
<willcooke> see ya seb128
<Laney> bye seb128!
<xnox> Valid candidate
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hi
<willcooke> morning robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> desrt, did you happen to look at that snapd-glib sync code?
<willcooke> robert_ancell, public holiday in US and Canada today (Monday
<willcooke> )
<robert_ancell> damn!
<jbicha> Laney: yes, Debian's webkit2gtk 2.12.5 works fine with the ubiquity slideshow
<Laney> you just installed the binaries from there?
<jbicha> Laney: I rebuilt in my PPA
<Laney> ok
<Laney> sync it then
<jbicha> yup, waiting for LP to pick it up…
<Laney> I wouldn't have wasted time investigating if you had said
<jbicha> sorry, I didn't know you were working on it tonight, I only saw it worked an hour ago
<Laney> never mind
<Laney> good news that it is fixed
<ochosi> jbicha: quick question, i presume you haven't packaged up greybird 3.20.0 for yakkety, correct? (or at least it seems it hasn't found its way there) is that still on your radar or shall i poke someone else about it?
<jbicha> ochosi: thanks for the reminder, I believe I was stuck because of bug https://github.com/shimmerproject/Greybird/issues/142 but haven't looked into it yet
<ochosi> regarding the murrine engine drawing bug (aka https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines-murrine/+bug/1598316) i personally would recommend a revert until a better fix is around. otherwise people have to live with the regression until then (which might be a while, i also commented on the upstream bugreport, but it doesn't seem like anyone really wants to follow up)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1598316 in gtk2-engines-murrine (Ubuntu) "gtk2-engines-murrine desktop text shadow problem" [High,Triaged]
<ochosi> right, wasn't aware that was a packaging or upload blocker and haven't had time to look into it
<ochosi> if it's a build depend it should be easy enough to include, no?
<jbicha> iirc, it seemed like the original patch writers didn't care about the regression(!)
<ochosi> yeah, that too
<ochosi> and as i said, it's not xfce specific or xfdesktop specific, it's generic and potentially affects text-shadow usage in themes in any context
<ochosi> so a bit meh :/
<ochosi> (also because ppl will assume it's a bug in the theme, as the engine is unmaintained)
<ochosi> i just think it's better incentive to not include the patch and say "please improve and then we merge" than hoping the regression will be fixed even if it seems the patch authors don't care about that
<ochosi> anyway, those are my 2cents on the topic (as you asked for it a longer while ago)
<ochosi> jbicha: ^
<jbicha> ochosi: what do you think of: https://github.com/horst3180/arc-theme/issues/607#issuecomment-244579129
<jbicha> I'm not so sure it's not an Xfce-specific bug since GTK2 Mate's nautilus fork seems to work ok
<ochosi> jbicha: again this is just switching away from murrine drawing the shadow. as i said, you can show that the shadow-drawing breaks in other contexts as well
<jbicha> ochosi: ok, I'll do a reveral SRU; maybe you should try to convince the Debian maintainer to revert too
<ochosi> what was mate's gtk2 nautilus fork called again? i can check there, but the problem will be that the light text shadows (as the file manager bg is usually bright as well) won't be as pronounced as when you have a random wallpaper as bg
<ochosi> i will definitely comment on the debian bug
<jbicha> caja (I had to Google it)
<ochosi> ah
<ochosi> ok, i'll take a look at that
<ochosi> but i will have to create an arbitrary dark theme as a reproducer, which may take some time...
<jbicha> anything in the murrine-themes package you can borrow for that?
<ochosi> i'll look, it's been a while since i've used any of those themes
<ochosi> ideally i'll just find a dark theme and then add text-shadows to it
<ochosi> anyway, i'll look tomorrow, gotta get some sleep
<ochosi> nighty
<jbicha> ochosi: good night and thanks for following up
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-09-06
<hikiko> hi
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va ?
<seb128> salut pitti, oui, et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien aussi
<pitti> trying to beat systemd on 14.04 into a shape where it's not completely broken..
<seb128> I saw people putting efforts into that, is there a specific reason?
<seb128> oldLTS better than currentLTS? ;-)
<pitti> don't get me started..
<seb128> that's what I though :p
<willcooke> hey seb128 pitti
<seb128> hey willcooke, how is your u.k corner today?
<seb128> no more houses on fire?
<pitti> hey willcooke, how are you?
<willcooke> so far, so good
<Laney> moin
<pitti> heeey Laney
<seb128> oh, a Laney
<seb128> morning!
<willcooke> morning Laney
<Laney> hi pitti seb128 willcooke!
<Trevinho> Morongo
<Trevinho> Morning... With right autocompletion :-)
<willcooke> I prefer Morongo
<willcooke> It's our new offical greeting
 * TheMuso waves to the EU folks. :)
<TheMuso> I like morongo. has a nice ring to it.
<willcooke> hey TheMuso!
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<seb128> Trevinho, autocompletion ... you IRC from your phone on the beach right? ;-)
<seb128> that perfect plan just fails because of osk issues :p
<Trevinho> seb128: hey seb128... No just less romantically moving from the kitchen to the office :-(
<seb128> :-)
<Trevinho> Anyway I'm good... Although autumn is arriving... Fog and rain today..
<seb128> we had rain on sunday and it's still not great weather but forecast say we should be back to nice and sunny today for most of the week
<Laney> 23 today apparently
 * Laney sees some blue
<seb128> nice
<seb128> ramping up for the surfing w.e
<seb128> is that place you are going to in the u.k?
<Laney> nah portugal
<Laney> it should be like 27-29 there
<Laney> and not just the w.e., we are there all week ;-)
<seb128> oh, makes more sense
<seb128> nice
<seb128> real holidays then!
<seb128> enjoy :-)
<Laney> wtf
<willcooke> happyaron, when will the SRU be ready  for nm-applet for X?
<Laney> still got ALL the days left to use
<seb128> Laney, wtf?
<Laney> ok, just 7 more :P
<seb128> 7 remaining if you take next week and the end-of-year-week-off?
<willcooke> happyaron, and the other updates we talked about too
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> seems that was automatically filled in for me
<Laney> or I did it and forgot
<happyaron> willcooke: nma sru is already there last week
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I just accidentally requested a 0 day holiday today
<seb128> happyaron, where?
<seb128> happyaron, did you rebase on .4?
<seb128> happyaron, I guess I should have another look at the git?
<seb128> Laney, seems like the canonical-is-closed week was autoregistered (or I did that earlier and forget as well)
<willcooke> Laney, approved!
<willcooke> Laney, did you enjoy the break?
<willcooke> seb128, yeah I think it booked itself too
<willcooke> Laney, should I ignore that request then?
<Laney> willcooke: I had 10 pints and now I'm WASTED
<Laney> GREAT HOLIDAY
<willcooke> are you going to put another one in, or shall I edit it?
<Laney> (yes)
<Laney> no
<willcooke> \o/
<happyaron> seb128: yes in git
<willcooke> Laney, ack
<Laney> I think the days remaining thing starts at days - 1
<Laney> so I was testing that
<Laney> but it submitted the request
<Laney> /o\
<seb128> willcooke, happyaron, k, I'm going to have another look at the nma git for SRU sponsoring, then we need to get nm updated at some point as well I guess?
<happyaron> yep
<willcooke> happyaron please move quickly on that
<willcooke> thanks happyaron seb128
<Trevinho> ... And sun is back! ☀️
<Trevinho> Laney: hey, if you've some time, the packages in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 should be fine now
<Laney> ok, i'll look in a minute
<ochosi> jbicha: btw, final comment on the murrine issue: the same kind of workaround should work in the other direction, i.e. not using text-shadow should make the bitmap fonts work...
<ximion> Laney: we have a meson release with D support now
<Laney> ximion: I saw
<Laney> been fighting with the subproject stuff
<Laney> it's not that easy
<ximion> Laney: I also don't think it's very well-designed - I mean, the current stuff does make sense, but it lacks a lot of flexibility
<ximion> when I am back from Akademy, I will ask the gir-d-generator maintainer if he would merge a couple of patches to make the generator more generic and allow building the bindings on the fly as well as allowing an option to directly link too the C libs instead of loading them dynamically
<ximion> (all of which is kind of done by my forked version already, but in a rather quick&dirty fashion (I broke the option to dynamically load the libs, and I can see why some users might want this))
<Laney> is the maintainer active?
<ximion> yes, somewhat
<Laney> cool
<ximion> it's also a relatively low-maintenance tool, as soon as it's written you are basically fine until the GIR API changes
<Laney> put some integration into meson for it :P
 * Laney has just reproduced that elusive bug
<Laney> weeeeeird
<ximion> Laney: for compiler bugs, using dustmite is awesome to have e minimized testcase to reproduce the issue
 * ximion needs to run now
<ximion> Laney: LDC Debian maintainer just said he'll do an LDC upload today
<ximion> updating to a more recent Git version
<ximion> (packaging an alpha snapshot by accident was really not great :D )
<Laney> nice
<Laney> oh yeah, I have to file that ICE I saw yesterday
 * Laney is letting doko down
<ximion> we really shouldn't do compiler Git snapshot testing :D
<ximion> unfortunately, multiple errors happened for this in our distribution pipeline
 * ximion now really has to run
<Laney> ximion: wait
<Laney> is this https://github.com/ximion/appstream/blob/master/src/as-distro-extras.c#L200 supposed to remove broken symlinks?
<andyrock> hey all :D
<Laney> HUH
<Laney> hi andyrock!
<Laney> symlink("/var/lib/apt/lists/_srv_mirrors_ubuntu_dists_yakkety_restricted_dep11_Components-amd64.yml.gz", "/var/lib/app-info/yaml/_srv_mirrors_ubuntu_dists_yakkety_restricted_dep11_Components-amd64.yml.gz") = 0
<ximion> Laney: jap, it's supposed to remove broken symlinks
<ximion> and it did that, last time I checked :P
<ximion> is it broken?
<Laney> ximion: see PR
<Laney> not that bit, it turns out
<ximion> hmm, APT itself symlinks stuff?
<ximion> in a hurry, will try to understand the issue and merge the PR later
<Laney> shrug
<ximion> patch itself looks good
<Laney> makes sense if they are on the filesystem
<ximion> more error checking is always good
<Laney> don't know why it doesn't clean them up on an update, but I guess if you are scrabbling around in /var/lib/apt/lists/ manually then you are pretty much on your own
<Laney> also you could call refresh-cache at any time, when they may be broken without apt having been able to clean them
<desrt> good morning, freedom lovers!!!
<seb128> hey desrt, how are you today?
<willcooke> hey desrt
<desrt> great
<desrt> had an awesome long weekend in ottawa
<desrt> seb128, willcooke: good morning :D
<seb128> did you do anything fancy there?
<desrt> yup
<desrt> there was all kinds of fanciness, in fact
<desrt> we had afternoon tea at the tea party, and shared a bottle of wine on the terrace at the chateau laurier overlooking the parliament and the locks
<desrt> otherwise, we did all the typical things.. ate an obama cookie, visited the locks, visited parliament, visited the national gallery, etc.
<desrt> was a surprisingly full weekend
<seb128> nice
 * seb128 looks for photos of chateau laurier, didn't know you had building like that in Canada
<seb128> looks like a real chateau :p
<desrt> lol.  europeans :p
<desrt> it's a hotel :)
<desrt> how was your weekend?
<seb128> "designed in the French Gothic Châteauesque style to complement the adjacent Parliament buildings."
<seb128> according to wikipedia
<seb128> quite good but a lot less busy and fancy
<seb128> went to Rotterdam, had lunch in the euromast tower with a nice view on the city
<seb128> otherwise diner with friends on saturday evening and relaxing home sunday while it was raining
<seb128> (just managed to go for a footing in between rains)
<desrt> is 'a footing', a) a walk, b) a sporting match, or c) a group of people kicking someone on the ground  ?
<seb128> footing->jogging
<desrt> so closer to 'a' then :)
<seb128> sorry, second time I make the mistake this week, I was hesitating right now pondering which was the correct one
<seb128> the other one is french-but-english-sounding :p
<desrt> ahh.  i thought it was some upclass-sporty term that i was unfamiliar with
<seb128> na, it's just https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/footing
<Krands> hi !
<seb128> "    De l’anglais foot (pied) avec suffixe -ing, et pourtant pure création française (comme parking, lifting, zapping) car le terme anglais est jogging. "
<desrt> sounds like a pretty nice weekend, and probably better for relaxation :)
<seb128> yeah, can't complain
<seb128> hey Krands
<desrt> Krands: good morning :)
<desrt> (sort of like 'handy' i guess)
<desrt> words that logically make sense in english, used in other languages, and english people have no idea what it means
<Krands> I know "howdy" too
<seb128> well "handy" is proper english though?
<desrt> not in that way
<desrt> 'footing' is also english too
<desrt> it's the word for where/how your feet are placed when you are climbing/hiking/etc.
<desrt> like if you want to make your next step, but you are afraid that the ground under you may fall away, you might say "i'm unsure of my footing"
<seb128> ah, ok
<seb128> makes sense as well I guess
<desrt> it can also be used as a metaphor
<desrt> for if you are unsure about (for example) how much support you have in a given position among a group of people
<desrt> but ya.. i guess most anglos who (a) don't travel internationally and (b) are working outside of tech, don't know "beamer" and "handy" for their 'special' german meanings
<seb128> qengho, hey
<qengho> seb128: Good morning!
<seb128> qengho, what's that requirement that chromium/firefox SRUs can only go through -security and not through normal SRU process for simple non security bugfixes?
<seb128> I'm trying to find record of it and can't, feels weird to me
<seb128> I found the discussion on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2010-October/000520.html
<seb128> but no bit said that we can't do normal SRUs for those, my understanding is just that usually those updates includes security fixes so they go through security for that reason
<seb128> no?
<qengho> seb128: it could go through SRU, I think, but doesn't have to. Being excluded from SRU requirements doesn't mean it can't go through SRU.
<seb128> k, what I though, thanks
<Laney> bloop
<seb128> so it doesn't need to block on chrisccoulson
<seb128> we could have anyone with upload rights to just do a normal SRU?
<chrisccoulson> We don't do firefox SRUs because security updates are so frequent already that it just creates update fatigue / annoyed users
<chrisccoulson> and there's a firefox update next week
<qengho> I think anyone in #security (?) could copy to security pocket. If others could, I'm surprised.
<seb128> qengho, why does it need to be in the security pocket if it's not a security update?
<chrisccoulson> no, we can't copy updates to the security pocket. Only the other way around
<Laney> They roll up -updates into -security ad the next update
<Laney> IIRC
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey. Right, I'm not saying SRU is the way to go usually, just trying to get that "key not working since june" fixed, it's getting ridiculous that it takes us that delay to update a key and that users meanwhile are without a working service in the LTS
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> security updates always include the current -updates changes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so you are basically waiting for the update next week to include the key change?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, same for chromium?
<chrisccoulson> In addition, firefox built outside of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa will break crash reporting (we don't look anywhere else for symbol uploads)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it matters less for chromium - it's in universe ;)
<seb128> so can we get it uploaded please?
<seb128> I just want the geolocation thing to work again on Ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> Yeah, I'll get that done
<seb128> I don't care how/which way we do the upload
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I can do a normal SRU if that spares you work, I don't see a reason why that needs go through security...
<seb128> but if you are happy to deal with it then even better
<seb128> you get some more free beers in octobre ;-)
<willcooke> attente, morning.  Did you see the comment on #1420334 about CSD?
<willcooke> bug #1420334
<ubot5> bug 1420334 in MirAL "[enhancement] Missing client API for relative surface movement" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1420334
<willcooke> comment #8:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1420334/comments/8
<attente> willcooke: no, i hadn't
<attente> yeah. it looks like those branches aren't related
<Krands> How is the Wacom support in Xenial?
<willcooke> attente, I was thinking more about the comment "do we really want to support CSD?".  We do, right?
<seb128> happyaron, your nma update/SRU, looks like configure.ac bumped the libnm requirement from 1.1 to 1.2, debian/control needs to reflect that (should have been done for yakkety as well but they are likely to ask you to fix it for SRU so better to do it before we upload rather than doing a review/fix round)
<attente> really a design decision i think. but i can't remember why i filed that bug unless we did want it
<attente> but iirc they wanted to add a freeform surface type to mir which would be used for this
<attente> so i'm not sure why there's backpedalling here
<happyaron> seb128: ok, updating now
<seb128> happyaron, also unsure what you did to patches, several got removed/added (or renamed?) but that needs to be described in the changelog, especially new added ones need to be related to launchpad bugs that are SRU compliant since they are not part of the upstream update/tested by them
<seb128> happyaron, you might want to remove those new ones for the first SRU round and redo another one to add patches later
<willcooke> attente, could you comment to say that yes we do want CSD.  I think I remember we need them for Gtk apps too.
<attente> yeah. if anything to at least support header bars properly
<happyaron> seb128: I think there aren't additions since 1.2.2? all are renames due to git-pq...
<seb128> happyaron, current xenial version is 1.2.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.4
<seb128> not 1.2.2
<seb128> happyaron, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/nma.debdiff that's the debdiff I get locally
<seb128> happyaron, I know that the renames are due to git-pq but I'm unsure the SRU team is going to be fine with that, it makes the diff quite difficult to read/understand
<happyaron> I'm looking at the same thing and try to find which needs to be treated
<seb128> unsure what you can do, try asking them if they are fine with those renames
<happyaron> ok
<seb128> otherwise I guess you need to maintain xenial out of git-pq
<seb128> thanks
<happyaron> just trying to keep xenial and yakkety kinda in sync atm, that elimates a lot of wasted efforts..
<seb128> right
<seb128> well see with them if they are fine with it
<seb128> but the changelog should at least be descriptive of the renames in that case
<seb128> like
<seb128> * Renamed patch from git-pq
<seb128> - thatname -> thisname
<seb128> etc
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> seb128: what about now? pushed my update just now
<seb128> looking
<chrisccoulson> qengho, do the packages in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage have the updated key?
<qengho> chrisccoulson: yes.
<chrisccoulson> qengho, geolocation still fails to me with the updates from your PPA
<chrisccoulson> (I just tried it in google maps)
<qengho> chrisccoulson: The resources are bound to organization, not to the key. By turning off keys, we will free up resources.
<chrisccoulson> qengho, ah, thanks
<willcooke> BEEP BEEP BEEP It's meeting time!
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-06
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep  6 15:30:19 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-06 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong, happyaron, hikiko, laney, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark (out), themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<andyrock> o/
<seb128> hey
<FJKong> hi
<dgadomski> \o
<qengho> hi hi!
<happyaron> \o/\o/\o/
<desrt> word up
<hikiko> hello
<Laney> \o/    ¬_o/
<willcooke> Looks like we have most folk, let's begin
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-06 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> 1. holidays
<andyrock> 2. refactoring a little bit the quicklist code for unity8
<andyrock> 3. started to look on how to implement tooltip on unity8
<andyrock> (on the launcher)
<andyrock> eof
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-06 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hi all
<attente> short week due to holiday yesterday
<attente> debugging a gnome-builder snap made using the custom jhbuild snapcraft plugin i've been working on the past few weeks, still not working even in devmode though...
<attente> discussions about how mir should be dealing with popup surfaces and how clients could potentially use this to probe for monitor geometry information
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-06 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> hey.  short week for me too
<desrt> not super-productive, unfortunately :(  had a few technological catastrophies
<desrt> mostly did bugs/patches/etc.
<desrt> eof
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-06 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> I haven't done much in the desktop area this week, but
<dgadomski> * there is a LightDM issue related to password expiration & ActiveDirectory I'm examining. Already talked to robert_ancell about it.
<dgadomski> * the snaps are still waiting to be upstreamed
<dgadomski> plus: I'm on vacation for 2 weeks (starting Aug 12)
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski have a good hols!
<dgadomski> thanks :)
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-06 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> * Meeting with NUDT guys at Changsha, discussing questions about kylin
<FJKong> Sougou IM new version bug tracking.
<FJKong> * cursor position when using AndroidStudio.
<FJKong> * core dump debuging.
<FJKong> * take 1 day off
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-06 | Current topic: happyaron
<happyaron> 1. back from Changsha on Wednesday
<happyaron> 2. becomes part of dkms upstream
<happyaron> 3. product documentation analysis/discussions of the sogou on phone thing
<happyaron> 4. sponsor of some Ubuntu Kylin packages, wallpaper still pending
<happyaron> EOF
<willcooke> thanks happyaron
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-06 | Current topic: hikiko
<seb128> happyaron, you also updated n-m-a ;-)
<happyaron> :)
<hikiko> hey
<hikiko> sorry
<hikiko> - finished move plugin additions (rectangle, outline mode, enable-disable blend): https://youtu.be/3NcMQujhFhs
<hikiko> - working on unity part of other compiz plugin optimisations
<hikiko> - fixed the compiz part of an expo plugin bug - working on the unity part ^
<hikiko> - updated OEM documents
<hikiko> EOF
<willcooke> thanks hikiko
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-06 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> oops
<Laney> • gstreamer 1.8.3 to yakkety and xenial
<Laney> • fixed some appstream bugs, prepped 0.10 transition in a PPA and filed FFe
<Laney> • many FFe reviews
<Laney> • update gnome-calendar patches @ debian
<Laney> • some fighting with D toolchain /o\ - ICE bug #1620681
<ubot5> bug 1620681 in gcc-6 (Ubuntu) "ICE when building appstream-generator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1620681
<Laney> • reviews and feedback on unity systemd unit, still need to test the newest version
<Laney> • synced glib
<Laney> • tried various builds for the webkit regression, fixed by upstream in the end
<Laney> • fixed some autopkgtest regressions, especially ones which affected gtk
<Laney> • organised sprint travel
<Laney> i have no unicode
<willcooke> :))
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<seb128> did we run out of unicode chars?!
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-06 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> * Yesterday, national holiday.
<qengho> * Tracking down crasher in Yakkety chromium. Possibly freed-pointer sanity test and new gcc optimizaion. Tricky.
<qengho> * Experiment to avoid SUID-sandbox warning in Chrome snap.
<qengho> * Preparing Chromium new upstream release, v53.
<qengho> * In a few days, turn off old Google-API keys.
<qengho> EOF←  compose keys are better
<willcooke> :) thanks qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-06 | Current topic: seb128
<Laney> I was just reading a bug instead of finding one :(
<seb128> • several rounds of yakkety daily iso/install testing, reported issues and debugged some
<seb128> • some desktop updates/syncs (libmtp, hicolor-icon-theme)
<seb128> • some packaging changes review for the touch team
<seb128> • sponsoring (libreoffice, libreoffice-l10n, n-m-a)
<seb128> • asked around about yakkety translations to find out who could get those started, thanks w_grant!
<seb128> • joined some snappy discussions
<seb128> • daily review of recent launchpad bugs reports&triaging
<seb128> </thisweek>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-06 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Continued working with reporter of bug 1574324 to track down problematic Canonical authored bluetooth patches in pulse, making good progress so far.
<willcooke> * Took a look at bug 1580882. I am unable to reproduce locally accross some intel HDMI and AMD HDMI hardware. I do have other hardware I could test, but I am not sure if it would make a difference. Have asked for some logs and am awaiting a reply.
<willcooke> * Further testing/debugging of a11y-profile-manager in ubiquity oem-config mode, and trying to get the oem config setup wizard to be accessible, still trying to work out what runs as what user, and whether a11y infrastructure starts too late for the window to be visible via assistive technologies.
<ubot5> bug 1574324 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashes when connecting to bluetooth headphones (due to ubuntu changes?)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574324
<ubot5> bug 1580882 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Intel Broadwell HDMI, Digital Out] Sound like half speed after suspend" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580882
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-06 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Several cups-browsed fixes, partially relatd to snappability but also general:
<tkamppeter>    o Cleaned up HTTP access to the local CUPS daemon, to assure that only one method (domain socket or localhost:631) is used, to avoid that cups-browsed suddenly hangs (esp. on shutdown).
<tkamppeter>    o Close http connections after use to fix another memory leak.
<tkamppeter>    o treat remote printers correctly also if they are on a non-standard port.
<tkamppeter>    o In load-balanced print queue clusters make sure that the options of the remote printers get listed in print dialogs.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-06 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho>  - Fixed systemd branches
<Trevinho> - Prepared and published new SRU for xenial
<Trevinho> - Some more work in lockscreen grabbing
<Trevinho> - various reviews/fixes/triaging
<Trevinho> eof
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-06 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> No update from Robert, but spoke to him yesterday.  He's been implementing the new snap store auth in libsnapd
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-06 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Townhall meeting tomorrow
<willcooke> Thanks for getting travel reqs in.  If you haven't already , please do so
<willcooke> Anyone got anything else?  Going in 10...
<willcooke> (ish)
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep  6 15:46:45 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-09-06-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> merci!
<seb128> attente, what sort of issue do you have with gnome-builder snap? that might not be the easiest example, you should perhaps try with something easier like the calculator ;-)
 * Laney tries Trevinho's new unity now
 * Trevinho goodbyes Laney :_D
<attente> seb128: right now it's looking for libjpeg.so.62. i've tried staging libjpeg62 as a stage-package directly, but snapcraft still seems to omit it entirely
<Laney> NOPE
<Laney> in a vm
 * Laney isn't that crazy :)
<Trevinho> ohhhh... not brave as I thought you were...
<Laney> you want seb128 for that kind of crack
<Trevinho> what is it a wall to climb, compared to that?!
<seb128> lol
<Laney> sudo dpkg --extract unity.deb /
<seb128> close enough, I usually dpkg-deb -x :p
<attente> seb128: what is the difference between libjpeg62 and libjpeg-turbo8 anyhow?
<Laney> hardcore
<seb128> attente, -62+turbo8? ;-)
<attente> oh. so one is just faster than the other?
<Laney> it's an ABI-compatible alternative implementation
<seb128> attente, joke aside I don't know, but I think the later one used to support formats that libjpeg didn't (jpeg2k maybe?)
<qengho> a fork, iirc
<seb128> but dunno which one to prefer
<seb128> attente, what is your snapcraft.yaml?
<seb128> for the missing lib
<Laney> Trevinho: I got a desktop at least :-)
<attente> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/8jp0EbvI/
<Laney> what else should I check
<Laney> killing unity while it's locked?
<attente> it's not going to mean much without the plugin though
<seb128> attente, there is no stage-package in there though
<attente> the plugin is adding libjpeg62 manually to the stage packages
<seb128> oh
<seb128> hum
<attente> (as a temporary hack) but that doesn't seem to be working
<Trevinho> Laney: having the panel working, lockscreen with indicators
<Trevinho> and all the service on set when locked
<seb128> do you have a link to part/code?
<Laney> Trevinho: what does 'on set' mean?
<Laney> :(
<attente> i cleared the cache, but i don't really want to rebuild it since it takes forever to build webkit
<seb128> k
<seb128> attente, anyway, install libjpeg62 on the host should work no?
<Trevinho> Laney: I mean the services are running as expected :-)
<seb128> since the snap mount /usr/lib from the host
<Laney> ok!
<seb128> attente, not a solution but to see if you have other issues
<attente> seb128: https://github.com/attente/snapcraft/tree/wip/attente/jhbuild-v4
<attente> seb128: yeah, i installed it on the host hoping it would work, but it didn't
<seb128> what's the error exactly?
<attente> gnome-builder: error while loading shared libraries: libjpeg.so.62: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<attente> i'm not sure how it decides to use libjpeg.so.62 over libjpeg.so.8 though
<attente> libjpeg.so.8 is in the snap
<seb128> well that's what you built with
<seb128> ldd on the binary should tell you what it wants
<attente> [0] william@adele:/snap/gnome-builder/current$ ldd /snap/gnome-builder/current/bin/gnome-builder | grep jpeg
<attente> 96:	libjpeg.so.8 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libjpeg.so.8 (0x00007f5ffd4af000)
<Trevinho> Laney: maybe testing if it still works with upstart too might be nice... I've tested that and seems to go well though
<Laney> Trevinho: wtf....
<attente> wait, i guess that's outside of the snap launching environment
<seb128> attente, well the binary is not going to change, so it looks for libjpeg.so.8
<Laney> Trevinho: http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/gtkmodule.png
<Trevinho> Laney: oh...
<Laney> what's happening there?
<Trevinho> Laney: is that only onterminal?
<Laney> no, everything
<Trevinho> Laney: as I suspect might be the old thing of the dbus activation... although.... we update the env var before the terminal should run...b
<attente> seb128: so i don't really understand why it's looking for libjpeg.so.62 directly. shouldn't it be looking at whatever libjpeg.so is symlinking too usually?
<seb128> attente, no, you link to a soname
<Laney> eeeeeeeeeeeeverything
<seb128> attente, it uses libname.so.<soversion>
<Trevinho> Laney: is that in strings /proc/$(pidof gnome-terminal-server)/environ|grep GTK_MODULES too?
<seb128> attente, otherwise it wouldn't know how to decide to load libbar1 or libbbar7
<attente> seb128: does that mean the problem is i built with the wrong libjpeg-dev package?
<seb128> attente, the .so is only used for linking at build time
<Laney> Trevinho: yeah
<Trevinho> Laney: I've no clue then... it's something gtk related btw
<seb128> attente, yeah, it means in your build tree you have libjpeg.so -> libjpeg.so.8
<Laney> Hhaha
<Laney> suuuuuuuuuuure
<seb128> attente, so it register to load libjpeg.so.8
<Trevinho> Laney: global menus are there too?
<Laney> Trevinho: wait
<Laney> I have no indicators
<Trevinho> ah... so no ups running
<Trevinho> ?!
<attente> seb128: ok, how do you register it?
<Laney> indeed
<seb128> attente, the -dev include the .so symlink, you install the -dev corresponding to the version you want to link to :p
<Trevinho> Laney: weird, I mean ups has an After= stanza
<attente> seb128: i could've sworn i linked against libjpeg-dev which depends on libjpeg8-dev which depends on libjpeg-turbo8-dev
<Laney> Trevinho: It should be in unity7.service.wants/, no?
<Trevinho> (i changed it to "Before" for a while, but then it would have caused unity to restart on ups restart)
<seb128> attente, right
<seb128> attente,
<seb128> $ dpkg -L libjpeg-turbo8-dev | grep .so
<seb128> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libjpeg.so
<seb128> $ ls -l /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libjpeg.so
<seb128> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 févr. 22  2016 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libjpeg.so -> libjpeg.so.8.0.2
<seb128> attente, that gives you libjpeg.so.8
<seb128> well libjpeg.so.8.0.2
<seb128> on xenial
<seb128> attente, if you want libjpeg62 you need to build with libjpeg62-dev
<Trevinho> Laney: isn't the after thing enough? It always worked here
<qengho> attente: perhaps you linked against the system libjpeg instead of the one mentioned in your yaml?
<Laney> Trevinho: no, that just sets the order if they get started at the same time
<Laney> it doesn't actually make the thing get started
<qengho> "you" == the build tool of whatever you're packaging and its possibly-dumb LDFLAGS handling.
<attente> seb128: sorry! i think i didn't really explain this well. i want it to link against libjpeg.so.8, but i'm getting the error. so i was just trying to add libjpeg62 as a hack to see if that would work, but that didn't work either
<attente> qengho: that can't be possible because the plugin builds in a lxc container
<Trevinho> Laney: oh, why does it start always here then?
<seb128> attente, you might have another binary in your stack that link to libjpeg62? like libgtk or gdk-pixbuf or something?
<Laney> Trevinho: Search for "After=" in here https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.unit.html
<Laney> don't know
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, I noticed that...
<Laney> systemcl --user list-dependencies --reverse unity-panel-service.service might give you a clue
<seb128> attente, can you put your .snap in a location where I can download it?
<Trevinho> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/e3iqhBte/
<Trevinho> Laney: ^
<attente> seb128: also not possible afaics because those are built as part of the jhbuild process. i bootstrap the lxc container with libjpeg-dev
<seb128> attente, well, it could be some lib from the host
<seb128> that are bindmounted
<seb128> you use /usr/lib from your host
<attente> seb128: ok, i'll see where i can upload it. it's 180 Mb
<Trevinho> Laney: /usr/lib/systemd/user/unity7.service:Requires=unity-settings-daemon.service unity-panel-service.service bamfdaemon.service
<seb128> attente, people.canonical.com?
<seb128> if you can ssh to there
<Laney> Trevinho: hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm indeed that is there
<seb128> attente, can you ldd -r /snap/gnome-builder/current/usr/bin/gnome-builder | grep jpeg ?
<attente> seb128: http://attente.ca/gnome-builder_3.21.90_amd64.snap
<Laney> Trevinho: and it works this time :|
<Trevinho> Laney: anyway that might have been a 'Wants' thought, isn't it? I mean, I guess that unity shouldn't stop if I stop the ups or bamf... It just don't works correctly, but... it would work
<Trevinho> well,bamf maybe is more important, but still people can work without them too
<Trevinho> Laney: so... I don't like the idea that stopping ups would stop unity7 and then the whole session
<Trevinho> isn't this too much?
<attente> seb128: 96:	libjpeg.so.8 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libjpeg.so.8 (0x00007fdba7513000)
<attente> seb128: but this is doing an ldd without the default wrapper script
<Laney> ah
<Laney> I bet it was a missing daemon-reload when I updated the package
<attente> or the jhbuild environment for that matter... so i wouldn't trust that ldd output actually
<Trevinho> Laney: i wanted to suggest that... but, I thought you did it :-)
<Laney> would have expected the package to do that for me :|
<Laney> user units aren't as well supported as system ones
<Trevinho> Laney: no since it's session side
<Trevinho> well, it might do that, but it's not done as every user
<seb128> attente, right, I guess you should add a part that starts bash in your snap (but needs a rebuild...)
<seb128> attente, so you can log into a shell and do the poking around from inside the env
<attente> nooooo
<Trevinho> Laney: there should be something like an apt trigger that does that for the available users, isn't it?
<attente> lol. ok
<Laney> something would be nice
<Laney> not sure how you would do it...
<Laney> worth a bug if you want to file one
<Laney> anyway, wants/requires> probably wants is nicer in case ups gets a bug that makes it never start or something
<attente> seb128: oh. sorry, i forgot you're on i386 still
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, I agree... we can land that later anyway probably
<Trevinho> Laney: as I would like to make anyway the session to stop when in locked state... but I'll do that later
<Laney> stop?
<Trevinho> Laney: I mean stop graphic-session.. thus killed
<seb128> attente, does it make any difference?
<seb128> attente, and I've an amd64 laptop as well ;-)
<attente> seb128: pretty embarrassing... i think i'm running my host jhbuild...
<seb128> lol
<seb128> sorry ;-)
<attente> seb128: no, it's good. thanks for the tip!
<seb128> yw!
<attente> seb128: and welcome to the future :P
<seb128> :-)
<chrisccoulson> qengho, ok, chromium is copied
<Trevinho> Laney: anyway, if you think is fine, just approve the MP and publish the stuff... As I'd love to finish this systemd saga
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks!
 * qengho hugs chrisccoulson.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, firefox is going to wait next week update I guess?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah. I'll upload firefox builds to the security PPA later
<seb128> chrisccoulson, which means we can't invalidate the old key until next week?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it doesn't seem worth starting the SRU process at this stage (the next release will be published before the SRU moves from -proposed to -updates)
<seb128> or I guess we could even if firefox uses it
<seb128> we are over the quota and it's not working anyway
<chrisccoulson> yeah, I guess it doesn't matter if it doesn't work already
<jbicha> xnox: since you did the last software-properties upload, are you interested in reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/software-properties/use-gi-require_version/+merge/304193
<seb128> attente, in your snap ldd says that libwebkit2gtk-4.0.so.37 links to libjpeg.so.62
<qengho> seb128: other google services are working. Only geolocation is not. I don't think we want to break suggesions, spelling, sync, ....
<seb128> qengho, oh ok, indeed then
<seb128> shrug
<attente> seb128: oh :/
<chrisccoulson> ah, good point - although I think the only other one firefox uses is safe browsing
<attente> seb128: so why does libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37 depend on libjpeg8?
<attente> seb128: when you did the ldd, how did you enter the shell? is it possibly using the host environment there too?
<seb128> oh, could be ...
<seb128> $ strings squashfs-root/lib/libwebkit2gtk-4.0.so.37.14.4 | grep libjpeg
<seb128> libjpeg.so.62
<seb128> attente, ^
<seb128> so, no
<seb128> it's in the binary
<seb128> dunno about the depends
<attente> interesting
<attente> in the plugin i just stage that package
<seb128> the libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37 depends seems buggy
<seb128> or those are swappable
<seb128> Laney said they are abi compatible
<seb128> so there might be some magic behind
<attente> seb128: actually, that might've been produced by the jhbuild
<seb128> well if you stage package the binary is not rebuilt?
<attente> i'm not sure
<attente> apt-file says that so doesn't exist
<attente> so i assumed it was built in jhbuild, but let me confirm
<attente> yeah, it was jhbuilt
<attente> maybe i need to do this from scratch again to be sure. it's just that it takes so long to restart everything
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> but yeah, /lib is not the deb
<seb128> it would be in /usr/lib/<arch>
<seb128> anyway that's where your libjpeg62 is coming from
<seb128> staging the libjpeg62 deb should have worked though
<attente> ok, thanks. yeah, i'm not sure why the staging hack didn't work either
<seb128> though where do you stage it from?
<seb128> https://github.com/attente/snapcraft/commit/00253022d8ab66335d60a3fee746d76d7fe34577 doesn't have it
<seb128> I guess it was a local hack?
<attente> yup
<seb128> stage packages don't work in some context
<seb128> like I had cases where I used an organize rules and ended up with having some content missing
<seb128> to be safe you can move the stage-packages to its own part
<seb128> e.g
<seb128>     deb:
<seb128>         plugin: nil
<seb128>         stage-packages:
<attente> oh. i didn't know about nil
<xnox> jbicha, not really =/
<jbicha> xnox: np
<seb128> those warnings are annoying, we should have reverted that change in the deb
<Laney> night!
<seb128> night Laney
<seb128> jbicha, next time you can probably drop the  "gedit replaces gedit-common (<< 3.18.1-1ubuntu1)" change, that version was before xenial
<seb128> 'night
<marlinc> Is there a particular channel where I can questions about Polkit?
<willcooke> night all
<Krands> Would using gdm instead of lightdm  be a better choice than lightdm?
<Krands> I have so many instabilities with lightdm
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-09-07
<tjaalton> robert_ancell: hi, is xmir ready to go in xserver 1.19?
<tjaalton> ff is the 10th
<robert_ancell> tjaalton, sort of - when is 1.19 to be released?
<robert_ancell> tjaalton, I don't think it will be reveiwed that fast
<tjaalton> yeah
<robert_ancell> I'd given up getting it done for 1.19 in time
<tjaalton> then again it's separate from the rest so perhaps it could be slipped in later
<duflu> robert_ancell: There are some unreleased changes in the Xmir 1.18 branch that are ready for release. I was only waiting to hear if they broke vivid+freiza first
<duflu> And they did not (?)
<duflu> But good news - I have no more Xmir work pending
<robert_ancell> duflu, \o/
<duflu> Spent most of last week trying to improve the DRI code and mostly failed
<hikiko> hi
<duflu> Morning hikiko
<hikiko> Morning duflu, how are you?
<duflu> Good, and you hikiko?
<hikiko> Good :-)
<duflu> Good
 * duflu wonders how to be breat
<duflu> great
 * duflu wonders how to spell great
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> bonjour pitti
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va, et toi ?
<pitti> ça va bien ! mais pas de course aujourd'hui, il fait mauvais
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> salut pitti, comment ça va ?
<pitti> seb128: je vais bien, merci ! et toi ?
<seb128> ça va bien ;-)
<seb128> summer is back!
<pitti> it just left here
<willcooke> morning all!
<davmor2> Morning willcooke
<seb128> good morning u.k
<Laney> man
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> hi seb128!
<seb128> what's up?
<Laney> tired
<Laney> didn't sleep that well, too humid
<seb128> :-/
<Laney> oh well
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> good!
<seb128> just remembered to dial in devices news call!
<Laney> oh yeah
<seb128> otherwise had a nice pizza for diner yesterday and slept well
 * Laney will later
<seb128> and summer is back today ;-)
<Laney> only 2 mails from launchpad last night?
<Laney> is the interwebs broken?
<seb128> I didn't have much in my box either this morning
<Laney> winning
<Laney> back in a minute
<seb128> what did you win? ;-)
<Trevinho> Morning folks!
<duflu> You won a chirpy Trevinho
<duflu> Morning Trevinho
<Trevinho> duflu: hey man!
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> seb128: hi seb
<seb128> how are you?
<Laney> hey Trevinho
<Laney> laney@nightingale> juju bootstrap lxd-test lxd                                                                                                                                                 ~/temp
<Laney> muhahaha
<Laney> ERROR invalid config: lxd version 2.1, juju needs at least 2.0.0
<seb128> quality software
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/1614559
<Laney> :-)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1614559 in juju "Juju rejects lxd 2.1" [Critical,Fix released]
<andyrock> morning
<Trevinho> hey Laney :)
<willcooke> Default wallpaper should be ariving today
<Laney> phat
<Laney> what about
<Laney> wait I've left my coffee somewhere
<Laney> found it
<Laney> what about the contest ones?
<willcooke> Laney, not sure what's going on with the contest this year, I've not be involved
<willcooke> I'll see if nhaines knows
<Laney> saw some flickr thingy
<Laney> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/ubuntu-16-10-wallpaper-contest-now-open-entries
<Laney> I like how this sort of just happens
<Trevinho> seb128: do you remember the bug numer for the shortcut hint not being closable?
<Trevinho> on startup I mean
<seb128> Trevinho, I didn't file one, I asked on IRC if that was known and you said you already had a fix pending for it so I didn't bother
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, ok.... I'll open one then
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<seb128> do you need one?
<flexiondotorg> o/
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, What is the status of enabling low graphics mode in 16.10?
<flexiondotorg> Is there a mechanism to expressly enable it yet?
<seb128> boot into a vm? ;-)
<flexiondotorg> I'm being poked by the Artica devs.
<seb128> what is artica?
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Well, I can do that here right now. Restrictive environment :-(
<flexiondotorg> Artica is/will be the successor to X2Go.
<seb128> k
<flexiondotorg> The main X2Go devs create it as a new project about 18 months ago.
<flexiondotorg> They've seen the low graphics announcement and are very interested.
<seb128> well it's currently not meant to be an option
<seb128> you just need to set UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE=1 in the env though
<seb128> will made a g+ post with a small systemd job that does that
<flexiondotorg> Yeah, I saw willcooke's blog.
<flexiondotorg> There was mention of a systemd unit for 16.10.
<flexiondotorg> Just wondering if they should wait on that or roll they on "enablement".
<flexiondotorg> 's/on/own/'
<seb128> I'm not sure to understand the usecase
<seb128> they probably don't want a setting/control in the session do they?
<seb128> they just want remote sessions to be lowgfx by default
<seb128> no?
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, sorry was at lunch, reading back log
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Well they want to ensure any remote connection via NX to Unity 7 has the low graphics mode enabled.
<flexiondotorg> And typically, they are setting up server dedicated to the task of remote desktop sessions.
<seb128> right, so they don't want an user setting the user has to go tickle in settings after logging
<seb128> tickle->check
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, there is no systemd user unit yet
<flexiondotorg> So a system wide enablement is suitable for many of their deployments.
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, OK.
<willcooke> but it should be automatic ish - i.e. Unity detects that it's not got the full opengl stack and switches to it.  Trevinho, hikiko that's right isn't it?
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Correct. Not a user setting. A session/system-wide setting.
<seb128> well the job does that
<seb128>   if ! /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p; then
<seb128>     compiz_profile="ubuntu-lowgfx"
<seb128>   fi
<seb128> is their env claiming to support 3d?
<seb128> I guess if it does we could had another hack in that script
<Trevinho> seb128: that check also takes care of the UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE=1 value
<seb128> like "if <something that define remote sessions> then lowgfx"
<hikiko> willcooke, reading
<Trevinho> seb128: so.... that var would be enough to be lowgfx
<Trevinho> or, LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 too
<seb128> Trevinho, right, but it would be nicer if remote sessions would work without having to set some env
<hikiko> yes it should autodetect it at startup
<seb128> just out of the box
<Trevinho> seb128: ah... sure, I mean if there's something in the environment claiming that, it would be nice
<seb128> but dunno if they claim supported 3d
<seb128> ed->ing
<hikiko> but you can export LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 too
<flexiondotorg> Thanks guys. That's great.
<willcooke> hikiko, does that affect things other than Unity? (LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE)
<seb128> willcooke, flexiondotorg, I guess in those setups the session is started locally on a box that does 3d rendering but we want to force lowgfx because clients connect to it and have to export the display?
<flexiondotorg> I'll feed that back, I think think can be added to the NX session initialization.
<seb128> right, just tell them to set UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE=1
<hikiko> willcooke, yes it forces software rendering
<hikiko> if you don't want that
<hikiko> you can just open ccsm
<hikiko> and select the unity_low_gfx profile in profiles
<hikiko> then you have all the low gfx settings running in your GPU
 * desrt yawns
<seb128> hey desrt
<seb128> how are you?
<desrt> morning seb
<desrt> still drinking coffee.  will let you know after :)
<desrt> and you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks, though it's getting warm enough that it's uncomfortable sitting in front of the computer
<desrt> AC is wonderful :)
<desrt> fight global warming by contributing to global warming!
<xclaesse> I made 3 upgrades 14.04->16.04 over the last 6 months, so at different stages of dev, latest one was last weekend (so when officially supported)... they all failed myserably... Not sure if I'm cursed or if there are serious issues. It's sad because I had really few issues with ubuntu upgrades in the past :(
<xclaesse> managed to rescue with a bunch of "apt-get install -f" and fighting dependencies issues
<seb128> do you have details on the issues/errors you hit?
<seb128> could be due to ppa you are using?
<xclaesse> seb128, the first was before 16.04 release, so didn't complain. The 2nd indeed had some special settings, ppa, etc, so didn't complain neither
<xclaesse> seb128, but the last one was really just a basic installation of 14.04 that I never thouched
<seb128> well even with those it's good to at least mention the issue
<xclaesse> I haven't noted the exact issues, I understand that won't help you
<xclaesse> that was blablabla cannot be configured because dependency blabla is not yet installed
<xclaesse> stuff like that
<xclaesse> the classicaly dep nightmare
<xclaesse> at that point the only terminal I could use was the tty1... so couldn't copy/paste errors anyway (could have taken a picture)
<seb128> the upgrade logs stay in /var/log usually
<xclaesse> seb128, ah... ok will check that this evening when I get home then
<seb128> you didn't get an ubuntu-bug prompt to report the bug?
<seb128> xclaesse, but otherwise see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUpdateManager , /var/log/dist-upgrade/ has the log from the upgrade and should have the apt output etc
<Laney> omg
<Laney> so hot
<seb128> same here :-/
 * seb128 is melting in front of the keyboard
<ogra_> sudo snap install icecream
<seb128> tedg, hey, could you reply to the comment about tests at buildtime on bug #1617067? ;-)
<ubot5> bug 1617067 in policykit-unity8 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] PolicyKit Unity8" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617067
<tedg> seb128: ? What do you mean? The tests are fixed.
<tedg> I guess I should comment on it there.
<seb128> tedg, I mean that you didn't reply to m_terry on that bug, I didn't look if there are fixed or to fix but in any case it's worth a reply ;-)
<seb128> tedg, thanks
<tedg> seb128: Updated, good idea.
<seb128> thanks!
<Laney> Trevinho: do you need any more from meon the unity/systemd thingy?
<Trevinho> Laney: if you think is fine all I need is your approval to both the MP and the landing...
<Laney> I don't understand all of the MP
<Laney> you should get andyrock to review it too
<Laney> and/or ted_g
<Trevinho> well, tedg then... Hey! Can you re-review my systemd branch? :-)
<Laney> Trevinho: I approved based on the bits I do understand
<Laney> but the whole thing is a bit beyond me atm
<Laney> so some more eyes are appreciated
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho, do we have a ffe for that or was the one you said was a bugfix? (it seems complex and late so ffe worthy in principle)
<Laney> No
<Trevinho> seb128: Laney called that a bug-fix...
<Laney> You can get a second opinion if you want
<Laney> I don't think the current situation is one that you would want to release with
<Laney> so I would approve it :)
<seb128> k, wfm
<Laney> maybe it's fixing a bug by implementing a new feature
<Laney> not sure
<Trevinho> there are no new features there, a part some calls for systemd dbus manager
<seb128> I'm never sure if complex enough changes justify needing a ffe
<seb128> Trevinho, well, if you ported a big codebase from dbus-glib to gdbus there wouldn't be any "feature" either
<seb128> but it's the sort of changes that are complex enough in spirit are features
<Trevinho> yeah, I agree
<seb128> or at least should be discouraged by the freeze
<Laney> I think I would push back if there were no bug being fixed
<Trevinho> I mean, if you want a FFe is fine, I juts jumped in this boat to get things properly done and reduce troubles, so... I'm fine with everything you decide
<Laney> and it's okay to ask for one in any case if you want the release team to make a call
<Laney> or more eyes to ask you to test things you might have missed or something
<seb128> well, I'm all for avoiding paperwork
<seb128> just feels like cheating not asking for one :p
<seb128> anyway let's avoid extra work and just pretend it's a bugfix then
<Laney> people upload much worse stuff than this :P
<Laney> one reason that I don't subscribe to -changes
<seb128> "somebody is wrong on the internet" :p
<davmor2> seb128: never, that never happens :P
<seb128> k, time for sport
<seb128> weather is too nice to miss that today
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers!
<willcooke> cya seb128
<Laney> bye seb128!
<Laney> corbyn's doing a rally in on the forest rec in nottm tonight
 * Laney will go and observe that
<Laney> right
<Laney> JEZ WE CAN
<Laney> laters!
<willcooke> have fun Laney
<willcooke> I'm off too, night all
<chrisccoulson> Laney, oh, I voted for owen ;)
<chrisccoulson> Not because I think he's any good, but at least he might stand aside when he can't form an opposition
<jbicha> mitya57: thanks for uploading libgweather, the bug is a duplicate of bug 1616533
<ubot5> bug 1616533 in libmateweather (Ubuntu Xenial) ""Forecast not available" error in GNOME Weather app" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1616533
<jbicha> bug 314432 makes it more difficult to find bugs fixed in one series but still open in another :(
<ubot5> bug 314432 in Launchpad itself "Series bug pages are missing bugs (and non-series bug searches hide bugs still open in series / only assigned in a series)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314432
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-09-08
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> salut pitti!
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> wie gehts?
<seb128> hey willcooke
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<didrocks> hey seb128, pitti, willcooke, TheMuso
<Laney> morning!
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> chrisccoulson: I can't vote at all, just went for interest :P
<Laney> hey seb128!
<Laney> how's it going?
<seb128> good!
<seb128> it's nice and still fresh outside
<seb128> would be nice if it stayed that way all day but it's already getting warmer
<pitti> hey desktoppers!
<seb128> jbicha, Laney, should the other gnome-software key reverted in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/276336641/ubuntu-settings_15.10.8_16.10.1.diff.gz be added back as well?
<seb128> the "official-sources=['ubuntu-*']" one
<seb128> jbicha, unsure why you added only the first-run one back?
<Laney> ups
<Laney> did I do that?!?!?!?!
<seb128> seems so
<seb128> you stepped on your own feet :p
<seb128> different Laneys from the email though
<seb128> your eveil twin? ;-)
<Laney> that guy sucks
<seb128> yep!
<seb128> luckily we have you ;-)
<willcooke> g'night TheMuso
<TheMuso> Night willcooke, everyone.
<chrisccoulson> Laney, aha, I paid my £25 ;)
<Laney> and survived the purge!
<chrisccoulson> Laney, yeah, I survived the purge :)
<Laney> funny that
<Laney> ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<ochosi> Laney: morning mate! quickly wanted to check in with you about the headerbar-as-toolbar patches i mentioned a while ago
<ochosi> basically i wanted to know which apps will keep their no-headerbar patches
<Laney> hi ochosi
<ochosi> and then i can start adding the single-line patches to them which adds the .toolbar class and then i could also provide a patch for ambiance/radiance
<Laney> I'm not planning to do any more or less of those
<Laney> it would be nice to standardise the classes used on them, so +1 if you want to work on that
<mitya57> jbicha, oh right, I was not able to find that bug because it was marked Fix Released in Ubuntu
<mitya57> Though I'm not sure if it's worth a reupload…
<Trevinho> Hey guys!
<davmor2> willcooke: hmmm so the ugly black bar in calculator where it say mode is the kinda themeing issues you're after right ;)
<willcooke> davmor2, indeed :)
<Laney> where does it say mode?
<davmor2> Laney, seb128, willcooke: ouch took a screenshot of calculator app fan kicked in full pelt
<davmor2> gnome-screenshot 115% cpu
<davmor2> that's an alt+Print Screen incase it behaves differently on other options
<Laney> probably crashing
<Laney> but works here
<davmor2> I'll retry it on a fresh install
<davmor2> willcooke, jibel: I'll use the xps for testing that way I can hit hidpi at the same time
<willcooke> great, thanks davmor2
<willcooke> davmor2, could you take this for a spin as well at some point:  https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/ubuntu-themes/hidpiicons
<willcooke> davmor2, get a local copy of that branch and then you can copy it over /usr/share/theme/foo
<willcooke> suggest making a back up copy of the default version first :)
<davmor2> willcooke: will do
<davmor2> willcooke: I assume we need to test all the default installed themes too right and not just the default
<willcooke> davmor2, Ambiance and Radiance
<davmor2> willcooke: isn't there hicontrast too
<willcooke> oh yeah, that too
<willcooke> But I dont think we've done much to it
<willcooke> but yeah
<davmor2> Laney: wow that just finished taking the screenshot
<Laney> dubious
<didrocks> long exposure!
<davmor2> Laney: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/desktop-screenshots/calculator-mode.png
<davmor2> that mode button
<Laney> that is a menu
<Laney> should be in the global menu bar
<Laney> Trevinho: approve approve apprrrrooooooooove
<Trevinho> Laney: done
<Laney> winning
<Laney> oh this has a new binary package
<Laney> you need an archive admin to review :/
<willcooke> davmor2, could you add multi-monitor to your list, just in case
<ochosi> Laney: ok, i presume you have no list of patched apps readily available anywhere, right?
<Laney> bahaha
<Laney> sorry dude
<davmor2> yeap sure
<willcooke> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/1621413
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1621413 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "16.10 default wallpapers" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> neat!
<Laney> effing huge
<davmor2> Laney: well it needs to spread nicely for 8k monitors right
<Laney> oh we used the png-8 last time
<willcooke> they're uncrushed afaikt
<Laney> it's about the same
<Laney> assuming that the 8 is ok
<willcooke> it looks fine on my 1080 screen
<willcooke> no banding
<Laney> I see some
<Laney> sozzles
<Laney> top left dark section
 * willcooke closes the blinds
<willcooke> ah yes
<willcooke> urgh
<willcooke> in fact I see banding on both 8 and 25
<willcooke> 24
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> a little bit
<willcooke> I'll see what they can do
<willcooke> probably not much
<hikiko> the installation of mate 16.10 fails :/
<Laney> whatever they did last time was acceptable at even png-8
<ochosi> Laney: hehe, alright alright. i'll look and propose patches for the apps *i* care about then ;)
<Laney> ochosi: I should guess most of the default ones
<Laney> but not quite all (e.g. not gnome-calendar)
<ochosi> humm, i guess i'll start with some of the popular ones (evince, file-roller) and if those get merged i can press ahead
<willcooke> Laney, added a screenshot to the bug and looped in Design.  Will report back
<Laney> willcooke: ok, thanks!
<Laney> it's supposed to be UIF today, wtf
<Laney> maybe should upload the png-24 and replace it later with the better one?
 * Laney tries ze hidpiicons theme thingy
<Laney> this must have been tedious to do
<Laney> kudos
<Laney> Trevinho: ^^^ in case you missed it, 093 needs an archive admin to review
<Laney> willcooke: can you do a merge proposal for the icons please?
<jbicha> seb128: Laney: Debian handles the official-source override in gnome-software so I thought we'd just copy what they did
<seb128> jbicha, "would"?
<seb128> I guess it doesn't matter much where the override is, it's just nowhere atm from what I can see
<seb128> also changelog could have mentioned that ;-)
<Trevinho> Laney: oh.... archive admin? Like?
<Trevinho> oh, pitti or didrocks of course :-)
<Trevinho> Can you publish this https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 ? :-)
<Trevinho> or seb128  too....
<seb128> ?
<Trevinho> seb128: that ticket needs an archive admin approval according to Laney, if you can publish it...
<Trevinho> as there's a new binary package (indicator-common)
<seb128> let me have a look
<seb128> "A package that has files needed to work with the indicators."
 * seb128 doesn't understand the description
<seb128> tedg, Trevinho, the naming seems unfortunate and the description doesn't make sense
<seb128> indicator-common would suggests something including arch all files used by indicators
<seb128> but it's only a systemd target
<seb128> wouldn't it be better to name it indicator-systemd?
<seb128> or indicator-user-session
<seb128> Trevinho, also why did you move the recommends to another binary and why is that not mentioned in the unity changelog?
<Trevinho> seb128: these are all tedg changes... I just inherited these and update the code side. So... I can answer. I'm open to fix btw, so just let me know what to do in review please
<seb128> let's wait for ted
<ogra_> hmm, why is my panel showing all white font in xenial with the radiance theme ?
<willcooke> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/ubuntu-themes/hidpiicons/+merge/305219
<ogra_> i cant read anything today ...
<ogra_> seems to have come with some package update (i havennt logged out or rebooted since days though ... but yesterday the font and indicators were definitely black on white)
<davmor2> willcooke, seb128, Laney: Question on a fresh install if I click on the indicator I Add a vpn network and it is greyed out but when I go to edit connection I can add a pptp vpn connection so does the entry only work on openvpn?
<seb128> ogra_, intel driver bug I would say, try restarting the xsession
<ogra_> bah, k
 * ogra_ doesnt really want to restart atm ... i'll live with it then 
<seb128> davmor2, I'm not sure to parse that correctly but we install network-manager-pptp by default but not -openvpn
<seb128> oh, I see what you mean
<seb128> dunno, maybe happyaron does
<ogra_> hah !
<ogra_> seems only opeing the dash fixed it
<seb128> weird
<willcooke> davmor2, hmm, sounds like a bug.  Let's mentioned it to awe in the meeting and see if he knows
<davmor2> seb128, willcooke, Laney: upstart still seems to be starting some things if I'm reading pstree correctly is that expected
<seb128> yes
<seb128> some landing are still pending
<davmor2> seb128: cool thanks for the update
<Laney> jbicha: seb128: We decided to move ubuntu overrides out of packages in general a few years ago
<superm1> attente: any chance you'll be moving to g-s 3.21?  it would be nice to be able to fix bug 1589585
<ubot5> bug 1589585 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Ubuntu Software tab Installed refreshing endlessly every 2 seconds" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1589585
<seb128> superm1, that's probably one for robert_ancell, he took over g-s
<attente> superm1: not sure, haven't really looked at it in a while. would it be possible to backport patches instead?
<seb128> but we didn't even manage to rebase on current 3.20 yet...
<seb128> also what attente said
<seb128> attente, hey! how are you?
<seb128> attente, did you fix your libjpeg issue?
<superm1> i expect it would be a pretty big patch
<seb128> :-/
<attente> hey seb128, i know what the problem is there (for the libjpeg issue) but still need to make the needed changes there
<seb128> attente, k, at least it's something ;-) was it due to the fact you said you were using the system jhbuild?
<seb128> superm1, it's a bit frustrating that such bugs don't get fixed in stable series :-/
<superm1> it's pretty much this https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-software/commit/src/plugins/gs-plugin-fwupd.c?id=1bd988749e68e88069092a754d30f827c7270765 plus other fixes that happened in 0.21
<superm1> it was a big change to use fwupdclient
<seb128> that one commit doesn't seem too scary
<attente> seb128: the libjpeg issue was because i was using a debian container for the build and libjpeg-dev there depends on libjpeg62 instead
<seb128> ah
<superm1> no?  I thought several hundred lines was intimidating enough.  there's others on top of it too (like this one which fixes the actual issue https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-software/commit/src/plugins/gs-plugin-fwupd.c?id=a39c27561f47e190fa8eb4164570c55f84928692), but i guess they'd all be contained to gs-plugin-fwupd.c ..
<seb128> superm1, I'm not saying it's trivial and might be difficult for a SRU/xenial but it's self contained to 1 file and has been tested in the new version so should be fine for yakkety
<superm1> ideally would like to fix for xenial too though :/
<superm1> as we talked before i am planning to bring newer fwupd with other features and fixes back to xenial in an SRU
<seb128> +1
<jbicha> Laney: yes but in this case, Debian's gnome-software sets the gsettings override for Ubuntu already, see lines 18-23 and 40-42 of https://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome/desktop/unstable/gnome-software/debian/rules?view=markup
<jbicha> I guess Debian added that to help Tanglu out
<jbicha> superm1: updating to gnome-software 3.21 probably means dropping the aptdaemon plugin, but while it fixes a bunch of issues, it does regress a few things
<Laney> Doesn't matter if ubuntu-settings has the same thing
<seb128> jbicha, why does it mean dropping it?
<jbicha> there doesn't seem much point in duplicating the setting; any derivative that needs to change that setting will need to change a lot of things
<seb128> jbicha, also I saw you write in a bug that you were tired of the g-s/xenial bugs, do you have specific issues in mind?
<Laney> A derivative should install their override with a higher priority
<jbicha> bug 1551599 and bug 1575426
<ubot5> bug 1551599 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Remove button missing after package installation" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551599
<ubot5> bug 1575426 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Gnome Software doesn't update after refreshing system repositories" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575426
<seb128> jbicha, I guess the refresh one has to do with the aptdaemon backend and is not fixed by the new serie but might work if you use packagekit?
<seb128> the other one seems minor/something we should fix on xenial if we can
<jbicha> yes, both those issues are fixed by switching to PK
<jbicha> they both sounded easy (but high impact) to me but I couldn't figure out how to fix them nor has anyone else yet so I guess they might not be easy after all
<superm1> it's not out of the question though to move to PK plugin in development let it bake for a while and then SRU over to that in xenial though right?
<seb128> I don't think anyone knowing the code looked at them
<seb128> I would expect the button one to be easy
<seb128> superm1, it's out of the question to do that
<Laney> attente definitely looked at that one back then
<seb128> I though he had a fix for it
<superm1> :/
<seb128> I suspect it's fixed in that rebase that never landed
<seb128> but I might be wrong :p
<Laney> could be
<jbicha> superm1: it requires upgrading to PackageKit 1.* which is a major change, impacting several different packages so not possible for xenial
<seb128> superm1, the aptcc backend in packagekit 0.8 is not good enough and SRUing 1.0 to xenial is no go since it drops plugins support and would make click stop working which is needed on touch
<superm1> oh wow that's a pretty big mess then
<seb128> that + soname change and never rebuilding/fixed a stack of components
<seb128> what? g-s 3.20?
<seb128> the aptdaemon backend is mostly working
<superm1> i meant moving over to 3.21 + PK plugin instead of aptdaemon
<superm1> didn't realize how much impact it had
<seb128> well, we landing packagekit1 for yakkety so it's fine there
<seb128> but yeah, no way we are going to SRU that to xenial
<jbicha> I wasn't expecting us to switch to g-s 3.21+PK until Z
<seb128> yeah, it's looking like that way
<seb128> it's late now to change backend
<seb128> and we didn't get any g-s landing in ages
<seb128> the 3.20 rebase was never uploaded
<seb128> it's a bit of an annoying situation :-/
<jbicha> rebasing the 3.20 stuff is very difficult; I don't know if something like 'gbp pq' would have made things easier
<seb128> dunno either
<seb128> but attente did a rebase
<seb128> so did robert_ancell
<seb128> unsure why none of those landed...
<seb128> I think at least attente had concerns that there would be issues with the merges/rebase because it was complex and the resulting diff was non trivial enough to give confidence it would be safe
<seb128> we should have landed it in yakkety at least at the time though
<seb128> willcooke, do you know if robert_ancell is still having that in a corner of his todolist? or is that only libsnap-glib work currently?
<willcooke> seb128, on a call, what's "that"?
<seb128> willcooke, no hurry, rebasing g-s on the current 3.20 stable version
<willcooke> ah right, sorry
<willcooke> yes, he said it's mostly done
<seb128> good
<willcooke> lemme check my logs
<seb128> so might still land for yakkety?
<willcooke> robert_ancell> So the upstream status is good, the rebasing is done, though I haven't been 100% confident that I've merged some of the update code changes correctly. They weren't done by me, but attente said they seem to look OK.
<willcooke> seb128, ^
<seb128> k
<seb128> when was that?
<willcooke> he's going to upload once the libsnapd auth stuff is fixed
<willcooke> that was Monday night
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> np
<jbicha> the snapd-glib work is waiting on MIR bug 1620159
<ubot5> bug 1620159 in snapd-glib (Ubuntu) "[MIR] snapd-glib" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1620159
<seb128> could take a bit
<popey> Has anyone recently experienced the mouse cursor freezing momentarily on Ubuntu 16.04 (all intel, amd64), seen recently bugs about it?
<popey> I'm pulling my copious hair out trying to identify what's causing it, and not sure where to look next.
<popey> pretty sure it's not unity/compiz as I switched desktops for the day and it still happens.
<popey> Could be cpu / overheat I guess, but I don't see it correlate with busy times on the laptop.
<seb128> I've not seen that issue nor reports about it
<popey> Ok. you're the person I'd expect to have seen it :)
<seb128> sorry :-/
<seb128> did you use different pointers controlers?
<seb128> e.g trackpad and external mouse
<popey> no, only used the nipple
<popey> will switch to external mouse for the day, good idea
<seb128> try to see if the touchpad works at the time you get it?
<seb128> no kernel error in syslog at the time?
<seb128> when it's starting does it go away after a while?
<popey> it happens randomly, momentarily
<popey> i have my touchpad switched off :)
<popey> hate them :)
<popey> will switch it back on just for you though :)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> I was just wondering if it happened for long enough to try to switch session or such
<seb128> to see if it's specific to the user session
<popey> no, it's super fast, just like you're using a mouse, and you go over a bit of dirt on the table
<jcastro> hey seb128, has anyone on the desktop team thought about what a wallpaper interface might look like for snaps?
<jcastro> like, for example, omgubuntu posted about all the ubuntu wallpapers yesterday, and I was wondering why we couldn't have wallpaper packs as snaps
<jcastro> but then it's like, how does the wallpaper dialog find the right place to find the wallpapers?
<seb128> jcastro, unsure what sort of interface you are thinking about, the datas are in your user dir and easily available so you could install it from a snap and select the background you want with the current tools
<jcastro> right, but the user needs to know to look into /snap/whatever right?
<seb128> yeah...
<qengho> jcastro: There's no good way. Sorry.
<jcastro> ok, but if I were to make say "ubuntu-wallpapers", I could just document where the exact place is right?
<jcastro> "then go into the capplet and add this directory" would still allow users to get like, our fresh community wallpapers and so on
<Laney> ok
<Laney> night!
<cyphermox> happyaron: are you still working on the 1.2.2 NM SRU? one bug is verification-failed
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-09-09
<hikiko> Hi
<jbicha> hi
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> hey there, good morning and friday desktopers!
<pitti> seb128: bon vendredi, Sebastien !
<seb128> salut pitti, bon vendredi à toi également ! comment ça va aujourd'hui ?
<pitti> seb128: ça va très bien, merci ! J'apprécie l'été tard :)
<seb128> oui, mois aussi, mais il fait trop chaud l'après-midi ici
<seb128> it's almost like in July when yoyy guys came
<pitti> et pour la varieté nous allons rester à la maison ce week-end
<seb128> vous allez pouvoir vous reposer ;-)
<pitti> en effet !
<pitti> seb128: pas autant d'alcool comme le weekend dernier :)
<seb128> vous avez beaucoup bu ?
<pitti> seb128: oui, aved nos amis au Spreewald
<pitti> I learned "flunky ball"
<seb128> what is that?
<pitti> it's similar to Kubb, but with drinking :)
<pitti> two groups, everyone has a beer bottle in front of them, and a mostly empty water bottle in the middle of the field
<seb128> of course, drinking games ;-)
<pitti> in each turn one in the group throws a ball onto the water bottle, and if they hit, everyone in the group drinks from the beer bottle as fast as possible
<pitti> until the other team grabs the ball, puts the bottle back upright, and gets back to their mark
<seb128> I see
<seb128> not my kind of game
<pitti> and whenever someone finishes the bottle, put the bottle over your head upside down and leave the field
<pitti> heh, I never played either
<seb128> I enjoy some drinks but rather while relaxing and talking ;-)
<pitti> but it's these things which are fun to try once, with the right people :)
<seb128> I guess yeah
<pitti> and oh well, one beer in the afternoon doesn't kill you; we drank the other stuff around the fire at night, calmly :)
<pitti> at least we did some hours of canooing before :)
<seb128> :-)
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> meow
<seb128> hey willcooke, Laney
<seb128> u.k team perfectly synchronized today
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> hey willcooke, hey Laney!
<Laney> hi hi!
 * Laney is doing gooooooooood
<Laney> nice climb last night, fingers feel the burn
<seb128> nice
<Laney> how arey ou?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<davmor2> Laney: at the corbyn rally?
<Laney> climbing the steps towards power
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Do you have a new minutes to discuss how I might introduce MATE 1.15/1.16 into Ubuntu MATE 16.10?
<flexiondotorg> *few even.
<Laney> Ok
<Laney> Is it versionitis or is there a real reason?
<flexiondotorg> MATE 1.15 is the development version for what will be MATE 1.16.
<flexiondotorg> MATE 1.15 tarballs have been released for all components, some have had several point releases over many months.
<flexiondotorg> I've been build and testing them in a PPA.
<flexiondotorg> MATE 1.16 is currently schedule for release September 26th.
<flexiondotorg> Ah.
<flexiondotorg> Scheduled for September 20th.
<Laney> File a FFe bug and explain why you want this
<flexiondotorg> MATE 1.15/1.16 is just fixes/improvements for the GTK3 implementation.
<flexiondotorg> There are no new features.
<Laney> Then you don't need an exception, and it's up to you
<flexiondotorg> But lots of fixes.
<flexiondotorg> AH, here's the rub.
<Laney> Why didn't you upload these versions all along?
<flexiondotorg> Getting to that...
<flexiondotorg> MATE is partly busted in Debian testing and unstable because GTK 3.21 landed there.
<flexiondotorg> MATE 1.16 is GTK 3.22 compatible.
<flexiondotorg> My Debian sponsors don't want to upload MATE 1.15 to unstable and the re-upload MATE 1.16 again a few weeks later.
<flexiondotorg> I have no upload rights in Debian.
<flexiondotorg> Typically, I submit the packaging to Debian and sponsors upload it.
<flexiondotorg> I think sync to Ubuntu.
<flexiondotorg> As you say, I could upload directly to Ubuntu.
<flexiondotorg> And this is the first time, that would suit me.
<flexiondotorg> I would like to upload MATE 1.15 to the 16.10 archive, so it gets testing during beta2. I then upload MATE 1.16 when it is released.
<flexiondotorg> I will likely have to upload all this directly to Ubuntu, but not sync from Debian again until the y series opens.
<flexiondotorg> Your thoughts?
<Laney> If they only fix bugs then I don't see why you wouldn't do it
<Laney> in fact I don't see why you *didn't* do it earlier in the release cycle, but I don't know all the facts :-)
<flexiondotorg> Well, I just prefer to work on MATE in Debian and then sync to Ubuntu.
<flexiondotorg> I met the Debian Developer leading the MATE packaging team a couple of years ago.
<flexiondotorg> And we agreed how we could work together on this, so both Debian and Ubuntu benefit from one effort.
<flexiondotorg> So my main concern is breaking away from that tradition.
<Laney> Yeah - you should work from the same VCS if possible (and use experimental, etc)
<Laney> Sometimes the actual uploads can't happen simultaneously for one reason or another
<flexiondotorg> I'd still be commiting all changes to Debian, just uploading directly to Ubuntu on my own schedule.
<Laney> But if you do the work in that VCS then nobody has to repeat what you've already done
<flexiondotorg> Correct.
<flexiondotorg> I know that working upstream and sync from upstream is preferred. And I've been doing that.
<flexiondotorg> I wanted to check that what I'm proposing it "OK".
<flexiondotorg> Sounds like it should be.
<Laney> Yes, and like I say I would even do this sooner in future
<Laney> Decide what version you want in the release and if that's the in-development one then you can upload the point releases that lead up to that too
<flexiondotorg> Well, I didn't think MATE 1.15 was actually ready until about 3 weeks ago.
<flexiondotorg> ANd I've been very busy with work.
<flexiondotorg> So this was my first opportunity.
<Laney> Don't they have a time based schedule?
<flexiondotorg> No, small team.
<flexiondotorg> We've been trying to meet the GNOME3 release cadence the last two releases.
<flexiondotorg> This is the first release we've picked a release date to work to.
<Laney> 'k
<Laney> Well, good luck with it
<flexiondotorg> Mostly so Fedora 25 gets MATE 1.16, but the Ubuntu release schedules are closely aligned this cycle.
<flexiondotorg> Thanks for the the input and listening Laney.
<qengho> good morning.
<willcooke> hey qengho
<qengho> willcooke: I uploaded a snap yesterday, but it is not as good as I wanted until some snapd bugs are fixed.
<willcooke> qengho, thanks.  What's the upshot of it not being as good as you would like?  Also - can you prepare an email to Warthogs letting people know that a demo version is available?
<qengho> willcooke: I'll want to move the profile dir. It's too big to copy around, and https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1611063
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1611063 in snapd (Ubuntu) "can't mkdir SNAP_USER_COMMON directory" [Undecided,Triaged]
<willcooke> ah, is this the upgrade issue?
<willcooke> when you get a new version it b0rks?
<qengho> willcooke: Yes, this would avoid that.
<willcooke> got it
<willcooke> thanks
<willcooke> IMO inperfect POC is inperfect
<xnox> Laney, pitti: do you measure systemd-graphical-session user feedback based on people complaining about xeyes starring at them? =)
 * xnox systemctl --user mask xeyes.service
<pitti> xnox: ah, you have the PPA enabled :)
<pitti> xnox: xeyes was my first PoC unit, and later we kept it to immediately see if the session was started by systemd or upstart
<pitti> (the REAL reason is of course that everybody loves xeyes!)
<xnox> waaaaha i got new wallpaper =) so shiny, so bright =)
<xnox> pitti, do you know the magic to get unity8 session? it's promised to be pre-installed, but i don't see that yet.
<pitti> xnox: apt install unity8-desktop-session
<xnox> tah
<xnox> Laney, there was something odd with gnome-terminal. I had it pinned to launcher, but clicking it would generate a new icon. I opened terminal, pinned the "opened icon", removed "old" icon from pinning and now it works.
<xnox> was desktop file renamed or some such?
<xnox> ok unity8 session is not usable for me
<Laney> don't think so
<xnox> unity8 graphical session (a) doesn't detect highdpi (b) has no system settings to set dpi with mouse pointer
<xnox> bregma, ^
 * xnox is sad
<xnox> pitti, is there a user journal?
<xnox> journalctl --user -> No journal files were found
<pitti> xnox: there is if you use persistent journal, otherwise it's just one
<pitti> xnox: i. e. journalctl also shows user units
<xnox> ack, will enable on this laptop.
<Laney> there's a --user-unit= flag
<pitti> xnox: you don't need to enable persistent journal to see user units
<pitti> they are in the normal (ephemeral) system-level journal
<seb128> happyaron, hey, did you c_yphermox ping about the n-m SRU which has a bug verification-failed?
<Trevinho> seb128: hey, I've just noticed that in my xenial install if I now open the online accounts to add gmail.. Once the inner page has loaded, if I try to scroll the content, it becomes all white...
<seb128> I saw that on my yakkety iso testing
<seb128> guess that's one for mardy or chrisccoulson
<seb128> the webview is having an issue
<Trevinho> yeah, I've the overlay ppa installed here too... So maybe the problem is there
<seb128> ah
<seb128> yeah, likely then
<desrt> good morning!
<willcooke> hey desrt
<willcooke> Happy Friday!
<desrt> hi willcooke :)
<desrt> happy friday to you too
<desrt> any weekend plans?
<willcooke> I'm playing golf tomorrow morning and then doing something with the kids on Sunday.  Depends what the weather is like.  Maybe tidy up the garden or something
<willcooke> #old
<willcooke> what about you?
<willcooke> POKEMON!!
<desrt> i didn't take you for the golfer type :)
<desrt> lol.  no.
<desrt> but certainly not ingress, either :)
<desrt> i'll reinstall it in a couple of days once i am absolutely sure my streak is broken
<desrt> we're going to hamilton this weekend for supercrawl
<desrt> all of the various independent galleries on james street north open their doors for free showings until the wee hours of the morning... and the street is filled with food trucks, free concerts, etc...
<willcooke> I love golf.  I'm not really in to competitive sports, so golf has a nice mix of "a walk in the countryside" and something which pokes at my hunter/gather brain, like planning a route to a target and then either making or messing it up totally
<desrt> ya!  i've always very much enjoyed the calming aspects of golf...
<desrt> golf is actually extremely awesome to watch on TV as a backdrop to something else.... like if you have a bunch of people sitting in a room otherwise interacting in some human way... golf in the background is awesome
<willcooke> James St sounds excellent
<willcooke> @ background - yes!  I know what you mean
<meetingology> willcooke: Error: "background" is not a valid command.
<desrt> lots of nice green aerial shots, this guy with a calming voice speaking slowly, ...
 * willcooke makes plans for team dinner involving an indoor driving range ;)
<desrt> i'm game.  i actually enjoy golf as well, although i never get a chance to use anything other than a driver or a 9 iron
<desrt> (driver -- driving range... 9 iron... my parent's cottage has a 9-hole "course".... which is played entirely with a 9-iron)
<desrt> really, the "course" is just an area of field where we made some holes in the ground and planted flags :)
<willcooke> and nice grass
<willcooke> oops, sorry misead that
<willcooke> that's awesome
<willcooke> I wanted to put a sand pit in the garden for the kids
<willcooke> which just happened to be bunker sized
<desrt> lol.
<willcooke> was denied
<desrt> there is a very large natural sand pit in the middle of said field which ends up being smack in the middle of the 2nd and 7th holes.... that thing is deadly
<willcooke> :))
<seb128> Laney, do you see bug #1621723 on your hidpi config?
<ubot5> bug 1621723 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Desktop (nautilus) text no longer scales to HiDPI with the rest of the system. Stays small." [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1621723
<Laney> you mean like a directory on the desktop?
<seb128> would need to check with duflu
<seb128> but his description sounds like icons on the desktop, so directory or file
<seb128> I would assume at least
<Laney> ok, well then it looks fine here: http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/desktop.png
<seb128> k, thanks
<seb128> I wonder if that's another of those session-job timing issues :-/
<Laney> I do have unity in upstart
<Laney> erm
<Laney> systemd
<seb128> I asked on the bug if that goes away if he restarts nautilus
<seb128> Laney, thanks for testing
<Laney> annoying that the unity thing keeps going around and takes some days each time
<seb128> going for some exercice, bbl
<davmor2> seb128, Laney: in nautilus on yakkety if you click on +other locations does it do anything?  I'm assuming that is how I would add things like an ssh session
<seb128> davmor2, known issue, j_bicha uploaded a gtk fixed version earlier today
<davmor2> seb128: ah cool thanks
<seb128> bug #1621215
<ubot5> bug 1621215 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Sidebar: Other Locations fails to open" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1621215
<davmor2> seb128: nice one thanks
<ximion> Laney: I'm back from Akademy
<ximion> going throught bugs, feature requests and PRs soon
<ximion> and going to ping the Debian LDC guy again ^^
<Laney> hi ximion
<Laney> just in time for me to go away for a week :-)
<ximion> :D
<ximion> work or vacation?
<Laney> going on summer holiday
<willcooke> in a London bus
<Laney> trying to get staging deploy of asgen up before I go
<Laney> not sure if I will manage
<Laney> willcooke: good for you!
<willcooke> no I mean, you should go on summer holiday in one
<willcooke> assuming you aren't already
<ximion> Laney: that would be awesome!
<ximion> I will do an AppStream 0.10.1 release next week (Monday, maybe)
<ximion> also, as soon as meson is updated in Debian, I can get rid of the dub hacks in the asgen .deb package and use a proper build system
<ximion> I wonder whether I should rename the appstream-generator binary to asgen at some point in time :P
<Laney> unless you hit the compiler bugs that I did
 * ximion hates typing
<ximion> Laney: I never hit any compiler bug with gdc - could be due to Ubuntu doing something weird, or you just ran into a variation that underlinking issue in gdc-6, that was fixed in Debian a few weeks ago
<Laney> optimism, I like it
<ximion> Laney: the beta-compiler-in-disguise that is LDC in Debian and Ubuntu right now is really terrible... I hope upstream releases a stable version in time so Debian 8 will have a non-broken version
<Laney> https://paste.debian.net/816079/ <- unstable chroot with gdc
<jbicha> Trevinho: yes Unity online accounts being broken in yakkety is known, see bug 1613670
<ubot5> bug 1613670 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "Webview turns white after clicking on it" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613670
<ximion> Laney: no problem here, gdc (Debian 6.1.1-11) 6.1.1 20160802
<Laney> well don't upgrade then
<Laney> good luck in getting that version in a package build
<Laney> :(
<ximion> oh, Ubuntu has a nwer version
<Laney> no
<Laney> I did that test build on sid
<Laney> just that 6.2 hasn't migrated yet
<ximion> Laney: looks like a case for DustMite https://github.com/CyberShadow/DustMite/wiki and a bug report
<ximion> I can do that later maybe, when I upgraded my compiler and can actually reproduce this bug
<Laney> I already filed it on Launchpad, doko is going to handle fwding it
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-6/+bug/1620681
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1620681 in gcc-6 (Ubuntu) "ICE when building appstream-generator" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> would have been nice to know about dustmite when minimising the example :P
 * Laney was a human dustmite
<ximion> Laney: oh no! - but thanks for filing the bug!
<ximion> Dustmite is awesome! Just run it and it will give you an exact testcase for the bug
<ximion> (it never failed me so far)
<Laney> well maybe it can find a better one
<Laney> having to import all of std.path sucks
<Laney> so feel free to try
<ximion> I think I will package dustmite when I have some spare time - it'd be a trivial, close-to-zero-maintenance package
<ximion> Laney: you're a good human dustmite
<ximion> dustmite itself didn't produce any better result
<Laney> invoice is in the post
<Laney> wee
<Laney> it's running now
 * Laney watches the free disk space with suspicion
<flexiondotorg> Laney, following our earlier discussion.
<flexiondotorg> MATE 1.15 has been uploaded to yakkety. All changes in a branch in Debian git, as agreed with my sponsors there :-)
<Laney> flexiondotorg: Nice, good luck with that
<Laney> meh
<Laney> didn't get staging.appstream.u.c to work
<Laney> backend is running though, will see how that is going in a week
<Laney> happy breakage, see you post hols!
<seb128> Lawayney, enjoy your holidays!
<mhall119> seb128: does the appstream: URL scheme not open gnome-software anymore?
<jbicha> mhall119: xdg-open appstream:org.gnome.gedit.desktop works here
<jbicha> hmm, it works in GNOME but I got an error trying it in Unity :(
<jbicha> mhall119: could you file a bug for that? it looks like uninstall ubuntu-software (but leaving gnome-software installed) works here
<mhall119> jbicha: what project should I file it against?
<jbicha> I'm guessing it's actually a gvfs bug but I'd mark it against gnome-software too for now
<mhall119> jbicha: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1621961
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1621961 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "appstream: URL not handled under Unity" [Undecided,New]
 * mhall119 still wants a snap: URL scheme that will search installed or in the store
<ximion> mhall119: when Snappy supports AppStream, you can simply use the appstream:// URLs
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-09-04
<RAOF> What's the shiny new way to get gpg-agent handling ssh-agent duties and disabling gnome-keyring's ssh-agent?
<jbicha> RAOF: the second part, disabling gnome-keyring's ssh handling should be as simple as unchecking it in gnome-sesion-properties
<jbicha> but it looks like gnome-session-properties doesn't know how to handle our "ubuntu:GNOME" session, it sees OnlyShowIn-GNOME … etc and doesn't show since it's not exactly GNOME
<jbicha> gnome-session-properties is unique to Ubuntu; upstream dropped it years ago
<jibel> morning
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> salut didrocks
<didrocks> bon week-end jibel ?
<jibel> didrocks, ça a été et toi?
<didrocks> oui oui, très bien :)
<duflu> Good morning Europe
<duflu> Welcome to Eurovision
<duflu> I mean, Monday
<didrocks> hey duflu
<duflu> Hey didrocks... that font issue is very hard to see. But I made a screenshot in the end
<duflu> Oh!
<duflu> didrocks, run 'weston-info' and it reports 'subpixel_orientation: unknown', which is the same problem we had in Mir
<duflu> Hence it will default to greyscale
<duflu> The 'unknown' is coming from libdrm, which is coming from the kernel
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you? had a good w.e?
<duflu> Yeah going OK. Weekend was too short to keep up with life in general. You?
<didrocks> duflu: with the new theme (coming today), you will see it way more easily
<duflu> Cool
<duflu> I think
<duflu> didrocks, does weston-info report unknown for you too?
<duflu> seb128, Yeah going OK. Weekend was too short to keep up with life in general. You?
<seb128> w.e was good, nice weather, managed to catch up on sleep and relax
<duflu> Perfect
<didrocks> duflu: indeed, it does
<didrocks> but only for my external monitor
<didrocks> which doesn't display the panel
<duflu> didrocks, yeah I suspect the font rendering code is identical between X and Wayland. Only the parameters (known subpixel order etc) are different
<didrocks> the one displaying the panel has:
<didrocks>         subpixel_orientation: horizontal rgb, output_transform: normal,
<duflu> didrocks, same - I have external monitors only here
<duflu> I suspect either Xorg guesses HRGB, or the Xorg drivers are more capable at retrieving the subpixel order (from EDID?), or the Xorg drivers also just guess
<duflu> Guessing HRGB would usually be correct
<flexiondotorg> Morning duflu didrocks seb128
<duflu> Hi flexiondotorg
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<Tribaal> hi all! Looks like I lost my gnome session login capability this morning (libmutter segfaults, AFAICT). Is that a known issue? How can I help?
<Tribaal> dmesg has https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25463848/
<Tribaal> and syslog doesn't help much more (https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25463865/). I'm on 17.10, up-to-date as of this morning
<didrocks> Tribaal: yeah, known issue, it's fixed in mutter master. jbicha will either do an update with .92 or a snapshot IIRC
<Tribaal> didrocks: ok, thanks a lot. Then I guess I'll work on i3 this morning :p
<Laney> ahoy
<didrocks> hey Laney
<didrocks> how was your week-end?
<Laney> hey didrocks!!!!
<Laney> it was most enjoyable
<Laney> went swimming in the river on saturday, and then yesterday an architecture tour by bike followed by climbing
<Laney> you?
<didrocks> sounds nice! We just went from some walks, which were nice :)
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> didrocks, Tribaal, jbicha did that snapshot this w.e but if you get a new segfault today maybe it's a regression in the snapshot?
<seb128> Tribaal, what version of the lib do you have?
<Tribaal> seb128: 3.25.91+20170902~ce515c5-1ubuntu1 (https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25463935/)
<seb128> so yeah it's the snapshot
<seb128> Tribaal, would be useful to report the bug using apport if you have a report in /var/crash
<pitti> bonjour tout le monde ! /me retourne au travail après 3 semaines de vacances :)
<seb128> salut pitti, comment ça va ? tu as passé de bonnes vacances ?
<pitti> seb128: oui, merci, c'était très bien !
<Tribaal> seb128: no report in /var/crash :/
 * Tribaal tries to re-login
<didrocks> seb128: are you sure it was a snapshot? I skimmed over the changelog quickly and didn't find a ref to it
<didrocks> but didn't check the git hash
<didrocks> hey pitti! Sounds like your trip was really nice :)
<pitti> didrocks: indeed it was; we've seen a loooot, it was quite intense; I'm glad I wrote a diary and sorted/tagged the photos right away every day :)
<seb128> didrocks, changelog has "  * New upstream git snapshot (LP: #1714330)"
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1714330 in mutter (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in on_crtc_flipped() from g_closure_invoke() from invoke_flip_closure() from page_flip_handler() from drmHandleEvent()" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714330
<Tribaal> seb128: yeah, nothing in /var/crash
<seb128> weird
<didrocks> seb128: ah, I was expecting to see an explicit line about it :)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, doesn't seems something you want to tackle post-holidays :)
<seb128> didrocks, it's one, but it's not in the top changelog entry since he did the snapshot to debian and then remerged/uploaded to ubuntu on top
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> what's up
<seb128> it's monday!
<seb128> grey monday after a sunny w.e
<Laney> you should be a poet
<seb128> :p
<seb128> pitti, I just looked at your photos, seems like a fun trip you had :-)
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<seb128> suspend on lid close is so annoying
<seb128> and hexchat reconnecting after resume is as well
<seb128> Laney, you might know that, what helper script do we use for missing codecs install? (or what binary is needed for that to work)
<Laney> gstreamer-codec-install (gstreamer1.0-packagekit)
<seb128> Laney, thanks, the reporter from bug #1711067 seems to have it missing
<ubot5> bug 1711067 in gstreamer1.0 (Ubuntu) "totem is unable to play .mp4. and some .avi, works fine with .webm. Same videos are played successfully by VLC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711067
<Laney> that should be seeded
<Laney> maybe I forgot to do it
<seb128> it's not in the manifest
<Laney> ok, let me add it
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> it'll need promoting please
<seb128> sure
<seb128> Laney, promoted
<duflu> seb128, BTW totem/gstreamer's container support is poor even when it is installed. I strongly recommend native mpv instead, or native ffmpeg players like mplayer, vlc etc
<Laney> thanks!
<seb128> duflu, what do you mean "container"?
<duflu> seb128, those file extensions
<seb128> gstreamer should handle those no?
<duflu> seb128, should yes, but it's very buggy
<seb128> :-/
<duflu> best to use ffmpeg-based apps instead
<seb128> well we can't default to ffmpeg bases player for codec/patent reasons
<duflu> I know
<duflu> I know so well :/
<seb128> so it's still worth trying to make the totem experience as good as we can
<seb128> but yeah thanks for pointing out that other players do a better job :-)
<duflu> seb128, yeah I am. But wonder how many more weeks I should devote to totem
<seb128> what else would you work on if you stopped focussing on totem?
<duflu> seb128, medium term I would look into libinput
<seb128> duflu, what totem issues do you work on atm? the clutter refreshing the UI elements when it shouldn't?
<duflu> seb128, yeah just that at the moment, but other apps like gnome-apps benefit from the same fixes. I'll write it up in the report tomorrow
<duflu> like gnome-maps
<seb128> yeah, I saw that
<seb128> well anyway feel free to move to improve libinput if you think it would be more beneficial overall
<seb128> totem seems to be in a good enough shape after all the work you put this cycle
<duflu> seb128, interestingly it seems clutter-gtk is better at embeded GL than the GTK GL widget
<seb128> they are fixing things for gtk4
<duflu> Newer isn't always better. The issue I'm working on now is actually a regression introduced in 2009
<duflu> Just nobody noticed for a while
<seb128> right, I saw the bug comments
<seb128> we did stay away from clutter in Ubuntu default install for a while
<duflu> seb128, anyway, I hope to come up with multiple apps improved and new knowledge to fix more apps/shell in future
<seb128> but yeah, shame that nobody noticed at the time it was added
<duflu> The learning is valuable
<seb128> that's the right spirit :-)
<duflu> seb128, in _theory_ totem could get the same file support as ffmpeg if we omitted all software plugins other than gstreamer-libav. That should replace them all with ffmpeg
<seb128> right
<seb128> andyrock, hey, I think bug #1714489 is for you
<ubot5> bug 1714489 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Can't translate singular" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714489
<Laney> is it intentional that you can't disable the default-enabled extensions?
<duflu> seb128, if Marco comes on later, or someone else, it's worth noting there's still a lingering regression from the Gnome 3.25 update: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1714295
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1714295 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "HiDPI scaling broken in Gnome 3.25" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<andyrock> seb128: I'll take a look
<seb128> andyrock, thanks
<seb128> duflu, jbicha knows about the issue I think
<duflu> Cool. But of course he does
<andyrock> seb128: sorry about that. I actually read somewhere in the gettext docs that this was allowed
<andyrock> maybe it's allowed on the python-side but not on lp
<seb128> could be
<andyrock> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/update-manager/fix-1714489/+merge/330150
<seb128> andyrock, it might be worth reporting a bug against launchpad still
<andyrock> let me check if update-notifier presents the same problem
<andyrock> mmm nope
<andyrock> https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/update-notifier/ngettext-livepatch/+merge/329982
<andyrock> seb128: I'm wondering if this one is going to create the same problem
<andyrock> better ask #ubuntu-translators
<seb128> andyrock, or #launchpad
<duflu> seb128, I missed that part of history - what was wrong with clutter in the past?
<duflu> Just performance?
<seb128> yeah, it was buggy and not performant for a long time
<duflu> Well, I'm not seeing proof that's totally resolved but will get to the bottom of it :)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> andyrock, in that case you don't have a number though so the syntax seems to make sense to me
<duflu> Interesting they use frame clocks similar to my final work on Mir
<andyrock> seb128: mmm not sure lp/gettext is smart enough to parse the string and realize if there is a number or not
<seb128> andyrock, well ngettext should have singular/plural strings
<seb128> "
<seb128> It is also possible to use this function when the strings don’t contain a cardinal number:
<seb128> puts (ngettext ("Delete the selected file?",
<seb128>                 "Delete the selected files?",
<seb128>                 n));
<seb128> In this case the number n is only used to choose the plural form. "
<seb128> but yeah unsure if you can use the argument for only one of the two variants
<andyrock> before merging the suggested fix let me experiment a little bit
<andyrock> seb128:  also becuase the fix is wrong
<seb128> ah?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> did that maintenance on the mailing lists made @-desktop get the moderation emails sent to the list?
<duflu> OK, dinner time. If someone could push bug 1709166 along that would be great :)
<ubot5> bug 1709166 in ubuntu-restricted-addons (Ubuntu) "Refresh Restricted Addons" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1709166
<seb128> duflu, enjoy
<seb128> I'm going to try to have a look to that one
<seb128> I was sort of hopping somebody else would do some sponsoring but that doesn't seem to happen atm
<jbicha> good morning
<amano> jbicha, filed the gnome-games ffe as requested. And did some bubblewrap crusading.
<k_alam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/1714876
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1714876 in gdm (Ubuntu) "GDM doesn't show xorg session at login (Artful)" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> the Release Team isn't the blocker for bubblewrap, it's the Security Team
<jbicha> but as of today gnome-desktop doesn't work with bublewrap, see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/785963 ( I haven't tried the suggested patch there yet )
<ubot5> Gnome bug 785963 in Thumbnail "Thumbnails aren't being generated with gnome-desktop 3.25.90" [Normal,Needinfo]
<jbicha> seb128: I think this diff isn't worth keeping any more: https://patches.ubuntu.com/libg/libgnome/libgnome_2.32.1-5ubuntu1.patch
<amano> (always heartwarming to read hadess' subtle comments on bug trackers)
<seb128> jbicha, or looking at it the other way it's not important enough that it needs to be changed, that delta can stay there in state
<jbicha> it's less work to sync than to merge and it's unclear to me that the Ubuntu diff is even right or that we even care that much about libgnome now
<seb128> it's even less work to not sync, merge or change it since it's deprecated and doesn't need any work :-)
<seb128> you should better focus on trying to resolve those gnome-shell 3.25 update issues that spend efforts on past libs...
<seb128> but anyway, if you want to sync it and keep an eye for potential fallout that's fine with me
<jbicha> seb128: it ftbfs
<jbicha> I did the mutter git snapshot as requested although it might need libgudev to be hinted through artful-proposed to fix the bug
<seb128> thanks for that
<seb128> need to drop offline for a bit for testing and lunch, bbl
<jbicha> s390x is holding up artful migrations
<seb128> :-/
<Laney> not any more
<seb128> #debian-gnome backlog suggests the update still has issues
<seb128> as does the log from here earlier
<seb128> Tribaal couldn't log in
<seb128> brb
<Tribaal> Yeah, libmutter segfaults here
<Tribaal> (and no /var/crash entry unfortunately)
<Trevinho> seb128: hey seb... Sorry I had to leave my car to the repair shop. And it took more than expected 😑
<Trevinho> Other than that they will not fix it soon...
<jbicha> I've delayed adding e-d-s's installed-tests to its autopkgtest because it's flaky but it doesn't seem too bad in Debian so let's see
<jbicha> https://ci.debian.net/packages/e/evolution-data-server/unstable/amd64/
<amano> jbicha, hadess just commited a thumbnailing fix to gnome-desktop upstream
<seb128> amano, that doesn't change the fact that the new component needs security review/mir which is not likely to be this cycle
<amano> :/
<jbicha> amano: don't be too sad, we still have new libseccomp hardening. (But those commits don't fix the Debian/Ubuntu bubblewrap issue)
<andyrock> seb128: I asked on #launchpad
<andyrock> they said that that the change with update-notifier should work
<andyrock> if there will be the same problems with the translations
<andyrock> it's launchpad fault
<seb128> andyrock, if it's launchpad fault do they plan to fix it?
<andyrock> cjwatson seb128 I think so, otherwise I'll just change it to "1 livepa...
<seb128> k
<andyrock> should I go with "1..."
<andyrock> ?
<seb128> what is 1? what you currently have?
<andyrock> A Livepatch update
<andyrock> in other places we have "1 livepatch update"
<seb128> sorry I don't follow
<seb128> 1 is A?
<seb128> can you pastebin what you suggest using?
<seb128> that's probably easier :-)
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/rqjxEK3e/
<andyrock> seb128: ^^^
<seb128> andyrock, right, that one should work for sure
<andyrock> kk I'll update the branch right now
<seb128> thanks
<andyrock> seb128: I've been also working on dash-to-dock notification badges  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/wMWPc5Vo/badge_small.png https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/WfSztWrQ/badge_normal.png https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/IDabQktv/badge_big.png
<seb128> andyrock, nice! is that just visuals or is that connected to some backend already?
<andyrock> it's in css the graphic so should be themable (colors, shape, etc.)
<andyrock> i'm wokring on the backend
<seb128> great
<andyrock> using UnityAPI Launcher
<seb128> is that what Trevinho recommended?
<andyrock> seems like it became "the standard"
<andyrock> it's what we were using
<seb128> I don't remember now, he said there was a launcher one which was not unity specific?
<seb128> great
<andyrock> plank is using the same
<seb128> just a name change iirc right?
<andyrock> we can keep the name
<andyrock> if we don't want to update all the application using
<andyrock> or we can support multiple names
<andyrock> I would suggest to at least support the old name
<andyrock> looks like plasma supports the API too
<andyrock> cairo-dock
<andyrock> etc.
<seb128> great
<apw> didrocks, hey ... it is right that the pre-enabled ubuntu-dock/indicator extensions do not appear as enabled in gnome-tweak, and cannot be switched off ?
<amano> I think that's the intended behaviour. Just apt purge them
<andyrock> it looks buggy
<andyrock> I guess it's gnome-tweaks-tool that fails to deal with them
<jbicha> yes, GNOME Tweaks can't handle GNOME Shell mode extensions but we think that may be more of a GNOME Shell bug
<jbicha> also, I don't think GNOME Shell supports disabling mode-enabled extensions
<tjaalton> hum, after upgrade gdm runs X and logins fail
<seb128> tjaalton, what gdm version do you have?
<jbicha> tjaalton: when was the last time you had restarted after upgrade? is this your first time with gnome-shell 3.25.91?
<tjaalton> 3.25.90.1-0u2
<tjaalton> been a while, maybe a week or more
<jbicha> does the systemd journal give you interesting errors?
<tjaalton> not that I can see
<tjaalton> ah, nevermind
<tjaalton> nope, it's still failing for my user, gnome-shell segfaults
<tjaalton> gdm is fine now
<jbicha> can you chck the journal again?
<jbicha> for instance I had https://bugzilla.gnome.org/786660 but apparently it's rare since I haven't heard any one else mention it
<ubot5> Gnome bug 786660 in general "3.25.91: Unable to log in: invalid monitor configuration, Logical monitors not adjecent" [Critical,New]
<tjaalton> segfault in libmutter
<tjaalton> _cogl_onscreen_free assertion fail
<tjaalton> huh, and now it works
<tjaalton> after a reboot'
<tjaalton> go figure
<jbicha> seb128: could you look over LP: #1714821 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1714821 in gnome-user-share (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync gnome-user-share 3.18.3-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714821
<seb128> I saw it earlier
<seb128> what sort of input do you want?
<seb128> I'm unsure if we wanted it for bluetooth only
<seb128> iirc it does local webdav sharing and that can be enabled from the default install (it prompts to install the packages needed ondemand)?
<jbicha> it only has 1 feature left: webdav but historically we didn't install the apache binaries for that feature to even work
<seb128> but we had the ui there
<seb128> and clicking the box would prompt to install the needed packages
<jbicha> nobody ever added support for it to install those packages on demand
<seb128> unsure how useful that is though
<seb128> ah
<seb128> so it was indicated as a label?
<jbicha> anyway, gnome-user-share doesn't provide a gui any more any way, the gui is now in gnome-control-center
<seb128> I think I remember the dialog told you what was needed
<seb128> k
<seb128> and is the gcc gui hidden if the backend is missing?
<seb128> in any case it seems like we should sync the new g-u-s and makes g-c-c install that package when somebody tries to enable the feature
<seb128> so I think syncing is fine
<seb128> if the release team ack the ffe
<jbicha> gcc hides the gui if gnome-user-share isn't installed; it's not smart enough yet to know that it still needs those missing dependencies
<jbicha> by default, the Sharing panel will be pretty empty, just "Computer Name" and "Screen Sharing" (and screen sharing won't work with wayland!)
<jbicha> if you install openssh-server, you'll get a Remote Login option; if you install gnome-user-share, you get File Sharing, and I think rygel adds Media Sharing
<seb128> we can look at doing better there next cycle
<seb128> but it's pretty minor so nothing to worry about for now imho
<jbicha> yeah it's not a problem, we have reasons for not installing all of that by default
<seb128> jibel, those statements conflict no?
<seb128> "I mean, if, after boot, I select wayland, then on next logins, the wayland session always starts whether I select X or Wayland."
<seb128> and
<seb128> "1. Boot your system
<seb128> 2. Select Xorg
<seb128>   -> Xorg session starts
<seb128> 3. Logout and select Wayland
<seb128>   -> Wayland session starts"
<seb128>  
<seb128> jibel, in the 3 steps description your next login is different from your first one
<seb128> (the bug description states that it's the same when reversing xorg/wayland order, for those reading only IRC)
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-09-05
<robert_ancell> jamesh, if you're looking for a snapd branch to write see https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/getting-translated-snap-metadata-via-snapd/1242
<robert_ancell> If we pass through the HTTP Accept-Language header from the client to the store then translations should be possible...
<robert_ancell> (once the store has an appropriate infrastruture)
<robert_ancell> There's also the local snap case, which I guess would be language keyed fields in the YAML
<jamesh> robert_ancell: okay.  I guess I should add that to the desktop priorities thread (and update it in general)
<jamesh> and thanks for merging the snapd-glib branch
<robert_ancell> np, thanks for making it!
<robert_ancell> I'm just writing a thread about the "verified developer" feature. Not sure if that's in the priorities either
<infinity> So, on reboot, my gnome-shell segfaults.  This seems suboptimal.
<infinity> And a fresh user session doesn't segfault.  How "exciting".
<jibel> morning
<duflu> Morning/good day jibel
<duflu> and seb128
<jibel> Hi duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<duflu> A very orange morning
<didrocks> duflu: ahah, updated to our theme?
<didrocks> duflu: ironically, despite having ran the theme for a week and half now, I did upgrade yesterday to -0ubuntu2 which rolled me back to no theme :p
<didrocks> so, I upgraded the theme to everyone's but me :p
<duflu> didrocks, yes but I need a fresh machine... my desktop is still booting with the old Ubuntu Gnome splash
<didrocks> ah, you did install Ubuntu Gnome
<didrocks> we can change that if you are interested
<didrocks> it's an alternative on plymouth theming
<duflu> didrocks, I was going to suggest the login screen be grey (with organge highlights) but haven't seen how it plays with the purple boot splash yet...
<didrocks> duflu: yeah, better to check with the real boot splash for continuing
<didrocks> orange on the grey didn't really work, we did try this
<didrocks> but I bet we'll change GDM/lock screen after a while
<didrocks> duflu: /usr/share/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth is what points you to your current plymouth theme
<duflu> The lock screen is wallpaper you configure in Settings isn't it?
<didrocks> (and so /etc/alternatives/default.plymouth)
<didrocks> not really
<didrocks> you have 2 lock screens step, correct?
<didrocks> the first one (showing the date) is the wallpaper your configure
<didrocks> the second one (the aubergine background) is the same than GDM
<didrocks> and harcoded in Shell code and css
<duflu> I forgot. Only recently disabled the password bit
<didrocks> https://didrocks.fr/images/artful-shell-transition/default-lock-screen.png
<didrocks> step 1 ^
<didrocks> then, you start typing
<didrocks> https://didrocks.fr/images/artful-shell-transition/user-unlock.png
<didrocks> step 2 ^
<duflu> Yes, I skip step 2
<duflu> It's less annoying
<duflu> Instead, I lock the door :)
<duflu> didrocks, still the two bar transparencies are different. Do you know of any plan for that?
<didrocks> duflu: see my blog post, we kept that one for now because we don't know what's GNOME design team is going to do
<didrocks> duflu: they might remove the transparency
<didrocks> if they keep it, it won't be in the current state anyway
<didrocks> and we'll have to modify it
<didrocks> ideally, doing something than they do, if we can, like changing transparency based on top panel one
<duflu> didrocks, that would also affect the colour (top is black, side is Ubuntu grey)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey duflu
<didrocks> duflu: yeah, probably
<duflu> Weird, the top bar flickers if I scrub the Terminal menus. What is the top bar trying to change to?
<didrocks> I don't see this
<duflu> Doesn't matter. We have bigger issues
<flexiondotorg> Morning duflu didrocks seb128
<didrocks> hey flexiondotorg
<duflu> Morning flexiondotorg
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<duflu> Does anyone know why $WAYLAND_DISPLAY is set in a Xorg login? (yes it really is Xorg)
<jibel> duflu, about bug 1705157 if, in gdm, you select xorg -> Ubuntu -> xorg then login do you get an xorg session ?
<ubot5`> bug 1705157 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) ""Ubuntu" and "Ubuntu on Xorg" randomly start the same session (maybe Wayland maybe Xorg)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1705157
<jibel> duflu, then if you select ubuntu -> xorg -> ubuntu do you get a wayland session?
<duflu> jibel, I recall using that as a workaround in the past yes. But I haven't hit the bug myself for some time
<jibel> anyone else hitting this bug could do this verification ^ ?
<duflu> I actually thought it might be fixed now
<jibel> it is not, it is reproducible on a fresh install but I cannot find a pattern in which case it starts wayland and which case it starts xorg
<duflu> jibel, sounds like it's about time someone just looked at the code, and searched for uninitialized variables etc :)
<duflu> Or rather found out what/where "the code" is
<jibel> yeah
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<Laney> moin
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks!!!!
<Laney> what is happening
<Laney> apart from spamming of planet gnome
<didrocks> Laney: not really spamming, unsure how the planet importer work (or rather doesn't :p)
<didrocks> Laney: so had to repost at least :p
<didrocks> but I think next posts will be ok, crossing fingers
<didrocks> otherwise, I guess today is the g-c-c day :p
<didrocks> adding a new panel, blablabla
<didrocks> and you?
<Laney> mmm
<jbicha> didrocks: I think the planet importer has an algoritm to try to find an old embarassing post
<didrocks> jbicha: clearly, hence my followup post :p
<jbicha> I got my UOA/GOA split post a few months ago :(
<didrocks> ahah, nice!
<didrocks> jbicha: especially as the source of the joke (the GNOME release team announcement on the 1st April) isn't even around anymore :p
<Laney> I wouldn't add to a new planet without using a tag specific feed
 * Laney is scared of this kind of thing
<Laney> :)
<Laney> think I spammed planet debian back then
<didrocks> Laney: it is a tag specific one
<didrocks> things related to GNOME was tagged as such at the time :)
<Laney> then you got what you wanted!
<didrocks> well, 2011/2012 posts? :p
<didrocks> knowing that I have a bunch more recents on my feed? I don't think so :p
<didrocks> afranke asked me to add my blog to the planet for the ubuntu changes to GNOME Shell
<didrocks> the importer should have import none or just the last ones in the feed
<Laney> oh it missed some?
<didrocks> yes
<didrocks> https://didrocks.fr/tags/gnome/
<didrocks> all the "Day X"
<Laney> fail
<didrocks> + feedback from GUADEC
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> there is a bug apparently (said afranke) opened in 2010 about the first import doing something crazy
<didrocks> sounds like the importer picks its posts, indeed :)
<Laney> yeh, that's what I was referring to
<Laney> but I never actually *wanted* to import old posts
<Laney> oooooooooooh I'm getting a deja vu
<Laney> brain malfunction
<didrocks> ahah, tired already?
 * didrocks just read Gitlab as "Glib"
<didrocks> should go to bed as well :)
<Laney> One theory of déjà vu attributes the feeling of having previously seen or experienced something that is currently being seen or experienced to that of having dreamt about a similar situation or place and then forgetting about it until one seems to be mysteriously reminded of the situation or the place while awake
 * Laney dreamed about planet.gnome.org
<didrocks> isn't that your brain and memory are asynced rather?
<didrocks> I thought it had something with the speed of memory and current time transmission
<didrocks> and so, you think you have already experienced it because it has been store quicker in your memory than you "living/feeling" it
<Laney> doesn't seem to be settled, from wikipedia at least
<didrocks> ah, interesting
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> ahoy seb128
<Laney> are you well
<Laney> ?
<seb128> jibel, did you see my comment from yesterday? your steps on your bug are still not clear, is the second login giving you the same as the first or is that the third?
<seb128> Laney, yes, bit of a crazy schedule yesterday/this morning but I should be back to more quiet/normal now which is nice
<seb128> willcooke, wb! had good holidays?
<willcooke> hey seb128, great thanks.  Could use another week though ;)
<Laney> oh, hi willcooke!
<Laney> yeah all that time by the pool must have been knackering
<willcooke> factor in the kids
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> fly paper
<Laney> :P
<Laney> it'll be ok, just give it 16(?) years
<willcooke> :'(
<didrocks> doesn't seem to have made the psycho effect that Laney wanted
<willcooke> seb128, Laney -  it's my AWS meeting again today, could you run the meeting?
<seb128> I can do
<willcooke> merci
<seb128> np
<seb128> Laney sent the newsletter on friday so it's my turn to do something :-)
<Laney> didrocks knows the score too
<jibel> seb128, yes I saw. As I said earlier the pattern is not clear. But it seems that the session type is not set unless you go back and forth between 2 sessions.
<didrocks> Laney: I'll give you soon a Dr Friedlander badge :)
<jibel> seb128, like u -> x -> u then login will start a wayland session, and x -> u -> x will start an x session
<seb128> jibel, did you try to stop the pulseaudio process to release the previous session to see if that makes a difference?
<jibel> seb128, in the debug log when the bug happens the message "Setting session to type ..." is not displayed
<jibel> seb128, no but it happens even if you never logged in ie first boot after a fresh installation the default session is Ubuntu but it starts an xorg session
<jibel> i'll try to stop pulseaudio to check if it makes a difference
<seb128> jibel, I can't confirm the new install case
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> I tried several installs
<seb128> did you rule out your vm/video drivers not liking wayland?
<jibel> seb128, yes
<jibel> seb128, and I tried on hw
<jamesh> yeah.  I did a fresh install on my new laptop over the weekend, and it seems to be stuck in an X session
<jamesh> It's run of the mill Intel graphics
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> I can't confirm here
<didrocks> anyway, there is really something fishy, tried in my vm yesterday to switch to the GNOME vanilla session, XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP was coming from /usr/share/wayland-sessions/gnome.desktop but Exec= line was the one from /usr/share/wayland-sessions/ubuntu.desktop
<seb128> would be nice if somebody who has the issue could at least report it upstream
<didrocks> so, even that it's a mix… (and ofc, I logout and log back in, no more issues…)
<seb128> didrocks, there is at least https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=785918
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 785918 in general "After gnome-classic session, gnome session looks like gnome-classic" [Normal,Reopened]
<seb128> which is confirmed
<seb128> GNOME_SHELL_SESSION_MODE is carried over between sessions because of remaining pulseaudio process
<seb128> which keeps the old dbus env active
<didrocks> seb128: ah, that was it!
<seb128> I really miss lightdm :p
<didrocks> yeah, the env variable was what I meant by "GNOME_SHELL_SESSION_MODE" env set to ubuntu
<jamesh> logging out, picking "Ubuntu on X", logging out again, and picking Ubuntu seems to have switched me to the wayland session
<jamesh> as jibel found
<seb128> jamesh, that seems normal behavious?
<seb128> ubuntu is meant to be wayland
<jamesh> seb128: Prior to trying this, I'd left it as the default "Ubuntu"
<jamesh> seb128: this would lead to DESKTOP_SESSION=ubuntu-xorg
<jamesh> after switching to "Ubuntu on X" and back, it is actually starting a Wayland session
<seb128> k
<seb128> well dunno how you get in the buggy state
<Laney> it'd be great if someone felt like debugging this...
<seb128> if you have it again maybe poke to the gdm/accountsservices configs
<jamesh> it started in the buggy state :)
<seb128> I can't get the buggy state here
<seb128> works fine on new install
<seb128> and on changes
<willcooke> I just installed the daily and "WiFi settings" isn't doing anything from the indicator.  jibel do you have a new(ish) install which you can confirm that?
<jibel> willcooke, not new(ish) with a wifi card
<willcooke> jibel, ack, np
<willcooke> hummm
<jibel> willcooke, but I can confirm it does nothing on an upgraded system
<willcooke> If I click on VPN settings, then I get the panel up
<jibel> and wired settings works
<jamesh> It isn't doing anything here either (fresh install from Saturday)
<willcooke> thanks jibel jamesh
<jibel> willcooke, I get this error
<jibel> sept. 05 11:57:50 herm gnome-shell[3240]: Settings panel for desktop file gnome-wifi-panel.desktop could not be loaded!
<jibel> willcooke, you report it or do I?
<willcooke> jibel, if you would, thank you!  I'll try and work out what's changed there
<willcooke> I suspect it's VPN related
<jamesh> I think gnome-wifi-panel.desktop is new
<willcooke> ah, so could be related to the new control center
<jamesh> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=016efdfac8e06a6c223e8dd8ede990bb2d49b8bd
<jamesh> so, we've got a 3.24 release of gnome-control-center, but a 3.25 development version of gnome-shell
<Laney> right, it's waiting for the patches to be rebased, didrocks is working on that
<didrocks> (and seb128 ;))
<didrocks> jibel: FYI, you also have the display panel which doesn't work with new G-S/mutter
<didrocks> so we'll need to get the new version anyway
<didrocks> (just a warning so that you don't inspect more there)
<jibel> didrocks, all right
<jibel> bug 1715117 so we don't forget :)
<ubot5`> bug 1715117 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Cannot launch wifi settings from wifi indicator "Settings panel for desktop file gnome-wifi-panel.desktop could not be loaded!"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1715117
<willcooke> thanks jamesh
<willcooke> and thanks jibel
<seb128> not much point opening bugs about g-c-c/g-s mismatch imho
<seb128> but anyway, if people feel better doing it feel free
<seb128> we are going to update for sure so they don't really need tracking
<willcooke> jbicha, hey!  I just installed the daily and I don't see the cap. portal config file.  Is it being done via a setting instead?
<seb128> willcooke, it should be in /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/20-connectivity-ubuntu.conf
<willcooke> ahhh
<willcooke> thanks seb128, I was looking in /etc/NetworkManager
<seb128> yw
<seb128> etc is for admin changes
<seb128> systems default are in usr
<willcooke> why does n-m captialise its directories I wonder
<seb128> yeah, unsure
<seb128> it's the same for the tarball/git repo name though
<seb128> so at least they are consistent
<seb128> but yeah, it's a bit uncommon and weird
<willcooke> The best thing about standards is that there are so many different ones
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> changing location, be back online in 10/15min
<amano> Can't we adjust ubuntu-dock transparency to match exactly the top bar transparency? Or vice verse? I think that those two different transparencies looks odd.
<didrocks> amano: read my blog post, I explained why we didn't touch it yet
<willcooke> Can anyone running Xenial proposed tell me if they have the correct G-Software icon?  i.e. the Ubuntu orange one?
 * didrocks reboots on X as hacking on the Shell
<seb128> willcooke, do you have ubuntu-software installed on that xenial-proposed?
<seb128> if you opted in for some binaries you might have forgotten that one and it got uninstalled because of versions mismatches
<willcooke> seb128, ah, that's probably what it is
<willcooke> seb128, installed it, ran it, still have the GNOME icon, maybe I need to restart my session
<willcooke> The name is correct in the about box
<willcooke> The Hiri banner looks cool though
<seb128> willcooke, yeah, you probably need to restart
<jibel> willcooke, I've the orange case with a capital A on it
<willcooke> thx jibel
<jibel> is the shell slow to start for everyone or just me? On a low spec laptop it takes more than a minute between the moment I press the login button and the moment I can use the shell
<seb128> it  takes me like 10-15s on a 6 years i5 laptop with rotational disk
<didrocks> takes ~2s here with a 6 years i7 laptop and ssd
<jibel> i've a g-s crash maybe that explains it
<jibel> https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=/usr/bin/gnome-shell%3A11%3A__GI___libc_free%3Ag_free%3Ameta_wayland_finalize%3Ameta_finalize%3Ameta_run
<didrocks> oh probably
 * jibel deletes the crash file and tries again
<jibel> better, no crash but still over 30s
<didrocks> nobody on the french forum reported this
<didrocks> so, at least, not that widespread
<didrocks> (and I can testify they are testing the changes)
<didrocks> rotational disk?
<didrocks> (as part of the low spec)
<didrocks> we are opening some more files than barebone shell, but it's like 15 of them…
<alexarnaud> Hello all
<alexarnaud> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-orca/+bug/1714688
<alexarnaud> At this time blind people couldn't use Ubuntu because Orca is broken. For me it is a RC bug because a blind person without orca can't use his computer, it is similar if the screen becomes black.
<alexarnaud> willcooke: Do you think someone from the desktop team could take a look to this bug? I've investigated last Saturday the origin of the issue and I've find a way to figure out the issue so it's more or less a matter of uploading so.
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1714688 in gnome-orca (Ubuntu) "orca fails to start" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alexarnaud> I just try to help you a little bit in this area to ensure no regression for the blind Ubuntu user-base.
<seb128> alexarnaud, why didn't you keep using bug #1704847?
<ubot5`> bug 1704847 in gnome-orca (Ubuntu) "orca crashes on startup" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1704847
<alexarnaud> seb128: it's the request of jbicha
<seb128> alexarnaud, if you have changes you want to get sponsored the process is described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<seb128> so you were talking to jbicha about it?
<alexarnaud> seb128: I've added him on CC of the bug indeed.
<alexarnaud> seb128: it's just a one-line change.
<seb128> one line or more the sponsoring process is still the same
<seb128> alexarnaud, that bug has no diff nor explanation of by autoreconf is needed and what the issue is
<alexarnaud> So let me time to take a look more deeply on the sponsorship process. I could only do that on my spare time.
<seb128> alexarnaud, looks like jbicha has been responding to you so maybe he's wanting to upload the change you suggest
<alexarnaud> seb128: where? I've never seen the answer.
<seb128> alexarnaud, you said he's the one who asked you to open a new bug?
<alexarnaud> yes, you're right, here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-orca/+bug/1704847/comments/11
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1704847 in gnome-orca (Ubuntu) "orca crashes on startup" [High,Invalid]
<alexarnaud> I've discovered cdbs last Saturday so I don't really understand what is the purpose of the autoconf.mk but the fact is it was included in previous release and it works.
<alexarnaud> As I understand it takes care of new files.
<seb128> right
<seb128> jibel, thanks for sending that session bug upstream, I still find your descriptions confusing though, I hope upstream gets less confused
<seb128> jibel, like the test case have ubuntu=xorg and the workaround ubuntu=wayland
<seb128> I think it mixes descriptions from the time were xorg was default with now where wayland is default?
<seb128> anyway let's see if they ask for details and which ones
<jbicha> alexarnaud: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-orca/3.25.4-0ubuntu2 thank you for reporting and figuring out the issue! :)
<alexarnaud> you're welcome.:)
<jbicha> Laney: do you think LP: #1699216 needs a FFe? And do you think you'll have time to review the accountsservice patch? (I remember you briefly looked at an earlier version of it)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1699216 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Encrypted home support" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1699216
<seb128> jbicha, thanks for that orca upload
<seb128> jbicha, also on the firefox bug, did you remove the s390x from the title/description on purpose?
<jbicha> seb128: yes, sorry for not commenting about that: firefox/s390x was already removed in yakkety or zesty
<seb128> oh ok
<Laney> jbicha: I dunno, it's probably fine as long as it doesn't affect any other codepaths, and I don't know if I'll have time to review.
<Laney> I did ask around if some people would but they didn't reply to me.
<jbicha> I can review the other packages but I felt uncomfortable with my knowledge of how libraries work to know if the accountsservice patch was ok
<Laney> I'm not extremely happy with having to patch many things downstream for this feature FWIW
<Laney> but unless someone wants to work on an upstreamable way to make users with encrypted home I don't see a way around it
<jbicha> there was talk about encrypted home eventually using native ext4 encryption which should be upstreamable
<gQuigs> IRC logs aren't updated yet... what's the blocker for encrypted home?
<Laney> what blocker?
<gQuigs> err.. what's "but unless someone wants to work on an upstreamable way to make users with encrypted home I don't see a way around it" talking about?
<Laney> the patches use an ubuntu only flag to adduser
<ricotz> hey desktopers, is there a chance to go through another poppler transition to update to 0.59.0?
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+sourcepub/8235372/+listing-archive-extra
<jbicha> gQuigs: the blocker is someone reviewing the accountsservice patch from LP: #1699216 and checking that it won't cause us maintainability problems
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1699216 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Encrypted home support" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1699216
<seb128> ricotz, you need a ffe -> release team
<Laney> why would we want to do that?
<Laney> ricotz:
<Laney> you should provide a strong argument otherwise I don't think so
<gQuigs> ricotz: does it fix the jpeg regression? - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler/+bug/1714596
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1714596 in poppler (Ubuntu) "PDF images are blank" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jibel> seb128, I don't find a better way to describe the bug than its title. I've 2 laptop exhibiting this bug, 1 always starts xorg the other always wayland ...
 * gQuigs testing
<jibel> and now upstream wants a proof that it's an upstream bug, that's helpful
<seb128> jibel, right, don't worry, the title/issue is understandable, it's the steps/testcases which are a bit confusing but I guess it's because nobody found a reliable way to hit the issue
<seb128> bah
<didrocks> would be good to reproduce it in like fedora with multiple sessions maybe? :p
<seb128> the triager is annoying
<seb128> let me reopen
<k_alam> jibel: Is this issue related to yours? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler/+bug/1714596
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1714596 in poppler (Ubuntu) "PDF images are blank" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k_alam> Ah sorry this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/1714876
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1714876 in gdm (Ubuntu) "GDM doesn't show xorg session at login (Artful)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Laney> how do you think we should fix bug #1712289?
<ubot5`> bug 1712289 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Wrong theme in ubiquity-dm and 'Install Ubuntu' " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712289
<Laney> it's because the XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP isn't set there I think and now we have per-session overrides
<Laney> presumably in bin/ubiquity-dm somehow
<ricotz> seb128, Laney, yeah, mostly enhancements and new features, so not really a bugfix release
<gQuigs> ricotz: nope, it doesn't fix the jpeg regression - it seems like all jpegs won't display now...
<ricotz> gQuigs, hmm, I don't think so if is it related to the unmaintained jpx part
<ricotz> openjpeg is what is needed as the bug already suggests
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, now that previous ubiquity is out of proposed, someone can tackle this. I may do it after the g-c-c thing. It's a one-liner fix via XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP IMHO + creating a new mode for the Shell
<didrocks> or you will have unmatching theme in the Shell
<didrocks> and if you set it to "ubuntu", you will have the dock, which you don't want :p
<gQuigs> ricotz: well it used to work with a lot more PDFs in poppler in 17.04 and now doesn't
<Laney> didrocks: ah right, there's already a mode for ubiquity, presumably that just needs the theme
<didrocks> Laney: hum, I didn't see it? I guess we are using the gdm one otherwise? (which might be enough)
<Laney> it comes from ubiquity itself
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> interesting
<didrocks> bin/ubiquity-dm:                wm_cmd = ['gnome-shell', '--sm-disable', '--mode=ubiquity']
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> so just need to add the theme to it
<didrocks> Laney: I can have a look either by EOW or next one
<didrocks> sounds easy anyway, just unsure how to test it easily
 * gQuigs wonders if most users open PDFs in browser these days...  renders fine in Firefox..
<didrocks> (I hope that ubiquity won't stays forever again in proposed)
<Laney> bah
<Laney> it's hard to hack ubiquity-dm
<didrocks> I wonder if a persistent usb key isn't the best :p
<jbicha> Laney: I think we need https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubiquity/adapt-to-gsd325/+merge/329902
<Laney> sure, but that's not the same bug
<jbicha> oh
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> maybe I can use a shared mount thingy in virt-manager to get at my home directory
<Laney> probably won't work from busybox will it
<didrocks> Laney: what do you try to do?
<Laney> copy ubiquity-dm back in
<didrocks> ah, yeah, from casper_bottom, you can't do much apart from trying to hack directly
<didrocks> which is doable for tests at least
<Laney> it's really hard to insert lines there
<Laney> especially in python
<didrocks> yeah, appending is easy with a cat >>, but editing…
 * Laney optimistically tries to install vim /o\
<Laney> huh, it seems to work
<didrocks> when breaking at casper_bottom?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> then chroot into it
<didrocks> waow :)
<didrocks> sounds like it's going to be easy then
<didrocks> do you want to export the XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP unconditionnally for G-S?
<Laney> probs
<didrocks> so I guess in wm_cmd = ['gnome-shell'…
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~laney/ubiquity/1712289/revision/6552
<didrocks> and ofc, the other change is just http://paste.ubuntu.com/25472549/
<Laney> !!!
<didrocks> yep!
<didrocks> as gnome-shell or ubiquity is supposively launching the other processes
<didrocks> it should be good to load the correct gtk overrides
<didrocks> (theme)
<Laney> I think we need a dbus-update-activation-environment too
<didrocks> oh correct
<Laney> noooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooope not enough
<Laney> how's this override thing supposed to work?
<didrocks> just using the mode is enough
<didrocks> it's either the env var or the --mode option
<didrocks> you don't have the css taken into account?
<didrocks> or you mean the per desktop name override?
<didrocks> (gsettings)
<Laney> you need the gtk theme too
<Laney> yes
<didrocks> for the latter, it's simply gsettings (glib) reading the correct matching key
<didrocks> can you look if the ubiquity-gtk process has the env variable?
<Laney> it does
<Laney> but gsettings get gives Ambiance
<Laney> erm
<Laney> Adwaita
<didrocks> gsettings get in a terminal which has the env variable?
<Laney> yes
<didrocks> g_variant_lookup_value was all internal to the process to me
<didrocks> but yeah, you are right, exporting the env var and running gsettings get doesn't work
<Laney> ._.
<muktupavels> are you speaking about per-desktop overrides? I can use XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=something gsettings get ... to get per desktop value...
<seb128> jbicha, do you plan to follow up on devel to say that you opened the firefox ppc64el remove bug?
<jbicha> seb128: maybe, the bug is still unfinished
<seb128> right, but it's still an useful piece of discussion/follow up
<seb128> if you don't want to I can do it
<seb128> so at least we let other know that the intend is to go in that direction
<seb128> we might have people who argue against before the bug is complete
<Laney> muktupavels: do you understand this? http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/uhh.png
<didrocks> muktupavels: that's what I thought/got as well, but I can't in my current setup
 * Laney feels silly
<didrocks> Laney: did you try exporting the var?
<Laney> it is
 * Laney whimpers
 * Laney restarts and tries again
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, can reproduce here
<jbicha> seb128: go ahead, but removing firefox/ppc64el won't help us much since Chris is blocking armhf removal, right?
<didrocks> Laney: so, indeed, I was just using XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME gsettings, and it's indeed local
<seb128> jbicha, it's not going to help the current situation but we had other cycles where ppc64el was the blocker
<didrocks> Laney: I don't understand why exporting the env var doesn't work for our use case though… (and what's even different for the process)
<Laney> haha
<seb128> jbicha, so it's still a welcome move for the futur
<Laney> didrocks: it is there in the process, I can see its environment
<Laney> I copied it into that shell, that's why it's set
 * Laney tries again from clean
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> ubiquity is doing stuff with gsettings earlier on
<didrocks> Laney: ubiquity-dm doesn't spawn a separate process for ubiquity-gtk?
<Laney> before I set XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<didrocks> unnice
<didrocks> but still, that doesn't explain the export XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME;  gsettings get… and XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME gsettings get… difference
<didrocks> and I must say you really puzzled me on that one
<Laney> wouldn't worry, I probably messed something up
<didrocks> (even if it's not related to this issue :p)
<didrocks> Laney: no, as told, I can reproduce
<didrocks> in my session
<Laney> k, got confused about what you can reproduce and not
<seb128> weird thing
<didrocks> I can reproduce the "export XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME; gsettings get…" giving a different result than "XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME gsettings get…"
<didrocks> which, apart from the lifetime of the export, shouldn't make any difference to me
<muktupavels> rebuild gsettings with printf line that shows what it sees?
<didrocks> yeah, unsure we want to invest into this, apart if the gsettings binary itself fork and strip some env var not in $*…
<didrocks> so could be binary specific
<didrocks> Laney: on your actual fix… unsure how we can do
<Laney> oh FFS I picked live session mode this time
 * Laney cries
<didrocks> Laney: the glib code is doing:
<didrocks> +  if (g_once_init_enter (&current_desktops))
<Laney> better write some notes
<didrocks> to detect current desktop
<seb128> ok, it's meeting time
<didrocks> so, it will be on the first load…
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, sorry, going to have to pause or move
<didrocks> no worry ;)
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team 2017-09-05
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep  5 15:30:18 2017 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-09-05 Meeting | Current topic:
<seb128> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel/heber (out), kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN (out), seb128, tkamppeter(out), trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<kenvandine> o/
<jbicha> o/
<andyrock> o/
<seb128> we have quite some people out today
<seb128> anyway, let's get started
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: andyrock
<seb128> andyrock, hey
<andyrock> # Livepatch: updating branches
<andyrock> # Some work to resolve G++7 issues on artful
<andyrock> # Implementing notification bedge in ubuntu-dock (will propose the branch soon)
<andyrock> # eow
<didrocks> (progress support as well? :))
<seb128> thanks andyrock
<andyrock> didrocks: I'll do that in a different branch
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> one thing at the time!
<seb128> k, next one
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: dgadomski
<seb128> dgadomski, hey
<dgadomski> hey
<andyrock> it's just visul work, the backend code is done already
<dgadomski> sadly I have nothing desktop-related to share this week
<dgadomski> eof
<seb128> thanks dgadomski
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> Just around for 3 days (took some swap days last week) and wasn't around last week, so report for ~1.5 week:
<didrocks> * Packaged and seeded KStatusNotifier/Appindicator extension. Wrote about it in https://didrocks.fr/2017/08/23/ubuntu-gnome-shell-in-artful-day-7/.
<didrocks> * Fit & Finish sprint + post-post polisht by making the theme changes more consistant and maintainable.
<didrocks> * Wrote up about those on https://didrocks.fr/2017/08/25/ubuntu-gnome-shell-in-artful-day-8/ and https://didrocks.fr/2017/09/04/ubuntu-gnome-shell-in-artful-day-9/. Track and answers comments on blog, omgubuntu and french forum.
<didrocks> * Track the upstream incoming changes for transparency (sounds quite experimental still)
<didrocks> * Got my GNOME foundation membership and blog added to planet GNOME
<didrocks> * Some AA work
<didrocks> * . ;)
<kenvandine> didrocks, congrats
<didrocks> thx!
<seb128> well done indeed :-)
 * seb128 should do the same
<seb128> thanks didrocks
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: duflu
<seb128> * Totem:
<seb128>   - I've been deep-diving into totem performance for most of the week: https://trello.com/c/7zeMdP0S/240-fix-totem-performance
<seb128>   - What makes it difficult is that GTK's signal-driven architecture hides cause from effect (hides callers from callees).
<seb128>   - Finally tracked down the biggest CPU hog to clutter-gtk. Totem (and gnome-maps at least) is using 50% of its CPU time software-rendering the window background and decorations on every video frame: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=787001
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 787001 in GtkClutterEmbed "clutter-gtk apps like totem and gnome-maps are spending 50% of their CPU time redrawing GTK widgets" [Normal,New]
<seb128>   - I now have a patch that halves CPU of totem and gnome-maps, so if all else fails we will patch that I'm just holding off for the moment to see if I can come up with a different solution that doesn't make upstream upset. Because the issue right now is that it may cause reduced smoothness in gnome-maps on very fast machines. But that's it... slower machines would of course benefit more from the halved CPU.
<seb128>   - Now also trying to understand how mutter and others composite such sub-surface apps so I can get the theory right before proceeding.
<seb128> * Video acceleration:
<seb128>   - Public announcement about out-of-box support is still blocked for the past month awaiting: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-addons/+bug/1709166
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1709166 in ubuntu-restricted-addons (Ubuntu) "Refresh Restricted Addons" [Undecided,In progress]
<seb128>   - Fun numbers: Totem (on Wayland) uses about 4-5x more CPU than other players, even when all are using VAAPI because:
<seb128>     . 50% Software rendering the GTK window/widgets/decorations on every video frame
<seb128>     . 20% VAAPI decoding the video (this part is equal to other players)
<seb128>     . 15% GStreamer overhead including audio decoding
<seb128>     . 10% other
<seb128>     .  5% cogl-rendering the the video texture
<seb128> * PulseAudio:
<seb128>   - Xenial SRU is now blocked by crash reports of the primary "fixed" bug still happening... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/1:8.0-0ubuntu3.4
<seb128>   - Not sure I care about xenial enough to persue that right now given sponsors also insist on patching zesty first. Not worth the effort right now.
<seb128> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, gdm, ubuntu-themes, bluez, pulseaudio and mir.
<seb128>  
<seb128> would be nice if somebody could help and review the ubuntu-restricted-addons sponsoring request
<seb128> (that comment is from me, not from his summary)
<seb128> on that note moving on
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: jbicha
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<jbicha> • GNOME Shell 3.25.91 is now in artful
<jbicha> • Merged GNOME 3.24/3.26 packaging upstream to Debian allowing us to sync lots of packages
<jbicha> • In particular if LP's changelog history is complete and I didn't miss something, this allowed us to sync evolution packaging from Debian for the first time since warty
<jbicha> • Filed https://bugzilla.gnome.org/787266 I'll probably drop the installed-tests from our autopkgtests with next update
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 787266 in general "test suite is unreliable" [Normal,New]
<jbicha> • Added the final piece for the Captive Portal feature
<jbicha> • Dropped onboard from default install
<jbicha> • Uploaded Builder 3.25.91 (with terminal disabled because of the vte/pcre2 thing. Maybe that can be re-enabled later if someone rebases the 3.24 patches)
<jbicha> • Released GNOME Tweaks 3.25.92 and blogged about recent changes there
<jbicha> • requested & sponsored bhavi's mobile-broadband-provider-info update. He intends to work on an SRU for it too
<jbicha> • gnome-control-center 3.25 still blocked on someone rebasing the dock settings patch
<jbicha> eof
<jbicha> that's evolution-data-server's autopkgtests
<seb128> jbicha, I'm working on that atm, I should have the UI part done today and Didier is going to look at the backend then
<seb128> that = g-c-c dock settings
<jbicha> thanks
<seb128> yw
<seb128> thanks jbicha, good work as usual! :-)
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: jamesh
<seb128> * snapd: updated pending polkit PRs based on review feedback.  The
<seb128> allow-interaction PR has been merged, and I think the other is likely
<seb128> to follow this week.
<seb128> * snapd-glib: Robert merged my matching allow-interaction PR, which is
<seb128> included in the 1.19 release.  At this point, it looks like we will
<seb128> have everything in place to do graphical installs of snaps without a
<seb128> store account once snapd 2.28 is released.
<seb128> * Got my GNOME git account reactivated to ease future work on
<seb128> gnome-software and any other upstream work.
<seb128> And still to do:
<seb128> * finish off porting privacy control panel abrt code to whoopsie and
<seb128> get it into our packages.
<seb128> * Add host system font support to "desktop" snapd interface once the
<seb128> corresponding core snap PR is accepted.
<seb128> * Check on status of theming in snaps, and features required to support portals.
<seb128>  
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: jibel/heber
<seb128> - Daily triaging - errors.u.c, gnome-software, wayland, gdm/session
<seb128> - Login session testing and test plan:
<seb128>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/ubuntu-session
<seb128> - Reviewed and merged fixes in utah for server testing
<seb128> - SRU of gnome-software in xenial
<seb128> - Submitted merge proposal with gnome core apps tests
<seb128> - Results for tests running in MaaS are being reported to grafana dashboard
<seb128> - Find out whether it is possible to introspect the login page
<seb128>  
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: kenvandine
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
 * kenvandine waves
<kenvandine> * gnome-system-monitor is now available in the edge channel fully confined.  My request to auto-connect required interfaces did get two votes so should get the declaration added.
<kenvandine> * spent time trying to figure out why thumbnails weren't working in eog, and found that if i hacked around the mimetype query it worked.  However, at some point it thumbnails started working (no idea why).  I've verified on in a clean VM I did get thumbnails from the version of eog published in the edge channel.  Would be nice if someone else could verify that as well.
<kenvandine> * Had some more discussions related to auto-connecting of the gnome content interface and responded to that thread on the forum.  I think the best short term solution is to rename the snap as suggested and hope what they are working on in snapd will provide a more solid solution going forward.
<kenvandine> * Created branches for all of my snaps adding the wayland interface.  Tested them all with wayland against core from edge, all good to go now.
<kenvandine> * Working with folks from GNOME engaugement team to create some docs to help users transition from Unity to GNOME.
<kenvandine> eof
<seb128> kenvandine, what do you need testing with eog exactly?
<kenvandine> install eog from edge, open an image with it
<kenvandine> you should get the thumbnails at the bottom
<kenvandine> oh
<seb128> if the bottom bar is displayed?
<kenvandine> you will probably need to check "Image Gallery" in the menu
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> k, I'm going to give it a try
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Laney
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> hi
<Laney> • autopkgtest:
<Laney> ∘ debugging ppc64el cloud-init brokenness, now reported (LP: #1715128)
<Laney> ∘ arguing about when it's ok to force
<Laney> ∘ s390x broke due to a firewall change, hassle people to get it working again
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1715128 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "Crashes in convert_ec2_metadata_network_config on ScalingStack bos01 (ppc64el)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1715128
<Laney> ∘ try to get credentials for the new cloud to run s390x/ppc64el/arm64, let's us get rid of the special s390x setup and run on normal VMs
<Laney> • some light sponsoring
<Laney> • quite a few FF reviews
<Laney> • random fixes/syncs (fwupd/evince/gnome-shell-extensions, ...)
<Laney> • more mozjs52 armhf debugging, found a fix that was uploaded to artful & then committed to debian
<Laney> • start working on some snap related changes we might want to do for 17.10
<Laney> • currently looking at theme things in ubiquity-dm
<Laney> 🏚️
<seb128> thanks laney
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: seb128
<seb128> - debugged a bit/reported xwayland&kvm segfault
<seb128> - reported xwayland/arrows key issue
<seb128> - tested new gnome-software/snapd-glib and reported problem still existing with the gnome-shell search provider
<seb128> - landed some indicator-session pending packaging tweaks (extra icons installed, langpack in universe)
<seb128> - debugged/fixed missing openvpn translations
<seb128> - debugged/fixed gnome-bluetooth translation issues
<seb128> - reviewed/accepted some new translation templated in launchpad
<seb128> - tried to debug gnome-session starting the wrong session issue
<seb128> - updated n-m-openvpn
<seb128> - look a bit at updating the dock settings g-c-c patch but it's non trivial, changed to add a new panel
<seb128> - sponsored the new libreoffice for Olivier
<seb128> - dealt with mailman configuration changes on the desktop list, post server maintainance
<seb128> </week>
<seb128>  
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: tkamppeter
<seb128> - GSoC 2017: Final evaluations of the students
<seb128> - cups-filters: Bug fixes, especially also on PCLm support, studied temporary alternative for PDF form printing as the QPDF changes did not get ready. Fixed a general PDF form printing bug.
<seb128> - ghostscript: Reported upstream bug and got fix for PDF form printing.
<seb128> - MuPDF: Reported PDF form printing bugs.
<seb128> - Bugs
<seb128>  
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<Trevinho> · More work with clutter and resource scaling:
<Trevinho>    - Refactoring in ClutterActor and some fixes to avoid infinite loops
<Trevinho>    - Fixed multiple ClutterText issues (all the ones I found so far) fixing positioning, offsets and mouse integration in text entries
<Trevinho> · More checks in gcc7 build issues, blocked by missing porter box for failing architectures
<Trevinho> EOF
<seb128> I didn't see him today but he's not
<seb128> oh
<seb128> hey Trevinho :-)
<Trevinho> Hey seb128 😀
<Trevinho> Hiding in the cave, but here
<jbicha> I think a separate Dock panel is probably a good idea for the new layout (& I agree about the patch being non-trivial to update)
<seb128> Laney, do you have any idea how we could unblock Trevinho's access to porter boxes?
<Laney> what's blocking it?
<seb128> jbicha, :-)
<Laney> file an RT asking for it?#
<seb128> Trevinho, do you have a r-t stuck or something?
<Trevinho> Laney, seb128 I've opened the ticket...
<Trevinho> but I'm waiting
<Laney> how long?
<Trevinho> They replied, but still working in that...
<Trevinho> And I followed up yesterday too
<Laney> if it's urgent / blocking you go ping the vanguard in #is internal and maybe they'll do it right away for you
<seb128> k, let's do that off meeting
<seb128> Trevinho, please /msg me the rt url
<seb128> thanks Trevinho
<Trevinho> It wasn't urgent, but I don't want to keep it staying in that state too much
<Trevinho> Ack
<seb128> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-09-05 Meeting | Current topic: aob
<seb128> do we have any other topic this week?
<seb128> jbicha, g-c-c was already mentioned but I hope that gets unblocked this week
<jbicha> .
<seb128> seems on track for it
<jbicha> ooh, I'd like to figure out what's required for failsafex and what we can safely drop
<seb128> ah
<seb128> I didn't really follow on that topic
<jbicha> the whole xterm issue https://bugs.debian.org/856858
<ubot5`> Debian bug 856858 in src:xterm "xterm: Please split .desktop files into separate binary package" [Normal,Open]
<jbicha> and xdiagnose
<jbicha> xdiagnose doesn't work in GNOME on Wayland any way
<seb128> does the failsafex still make sense in a wayland world?
<seb128> right...
<didrocks> but we still have X, however, I would agree to drop it
<jbicha> I need to follow up with tjaalton to get his input about all that
<jbicha> I assume he's the one most interested in X stuff around Ubuntu now
<didrocks> indeed
<seb128> right, I was going to suggest asking tjaalton what he thinks
<didrocks> for the record, we might move a bunch of icons to the "utilities" subgroup in GNOME Shell
<didrocks> that was part of the hackfest discussion
<didrocks> just need to find time for that
<didrocks> (the list is in trello board)
<didrocks> https://trello.com/c/Cpt4wwRw/204-london-fit-and-finish-hackfest
<jbicha> didrocks: I had trouble hacking gnome-menus last year when I tried
<didrocks> jbicha: oh? we have some in it, but what's the trouble was about?
<jbicha> I wanted to kill Sundry
<seb128> they didn't drop that utility subgroup thing yet?
<seb128> it's sort of confusing imho :-/
<didrocks> no, if you open your overview, you will find it
<jbicha> in Ubuntu GNOME default, dconf-editor was the only thing in Sundry
<seb128> right, I just did
<seb128> the g-s dash is pretty poor, make me almost miss the unity one :p
<didrocks> from the trello board, after a review between willcooke, popey and I: Update utilities (add imagemagick, xterm, fcitx*, input method, mozc setup, onboard settings, power statistics, software & update, startup applications, xterm, uxterm)
<didrocks> well -onboard now :p
<seb128> seems like most of that list should go away
<seb128> fcitx as well
<didrocks> what I tried to argue for, but others were unsure
<jbicha> imagemagick has the same issue as xterm in that I want to hide or not install the .desktop but having trouble getting Debian to care for my proposal
<seb128> we should do that in Ubuntu at least
<didrocks> will seems to think people want to have this (horrible) imagemagick UI
<didrocks> I was just going to NoDisplay it otherwise :p
<jbicha> I'll file a bug with my imagemagick packaging proposal for you to review
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> jbicha: well, not me, talk to Will first ;)
<seb128> I can talk to Will&review
<didrocks> the rest is rather "let's hide them in the utility section"
<seb128> those sections are just weird but that would be better than nothing
<jbicha> speaking of hiding things, LP: #1696250
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1696250 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Please hide Start Center and Math" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1696250
<seb128> I guess that's enough on that topic for the meeting
<didrocks> yeah, to have a shorter list useful for our users
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> jbicha, ah, let's see with Olivier next week once he's back for that one
<jbicha> ok
<didrocks> jbicha: same, I tried to argue hiding Start
<didrocks> I was in the minority :)
<seb128> other topics?
<jbicha> no aob from me today
<kenvandine> nope
<didrocks> nothing else!
<seb128> k
<seb128> btw those who have upload rights
<seb128> didrocks, kenvandine, jbicha, Laney, if any of you want to review the ubuntu-restricted suggested changes from the list please do
<seb128> if nobody does I'm just going to upload with libav added
<seb128> since that's blocking duflu for weeks
<seb128> I don't have enough opinion/context on what restricted is supposed to do to be confident uploading all the suggested changes
<seb128> k, that was my aob for today
<seb128> I guess we can wrap
<seb128> thanks everybody
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep  5 16:03:12 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-09-05-15.30.moin.txt
<didrocks> I guess it's fine to just upload with libav, I don't have enough opinions on codec vs code quality which is really specialize
<didrocks> thanks
<seb128> thanks for the input didrocks :-)
<kenvandine> i can take  a look, but i've never really even considered ubuntu-restricted
<Laney> is that the thing that's installed from the installer?
<seb128> I think so?
<seb128> as said I'm not really familiar enough with it
<seb128> which is why I didn't upload
<jbicha> seb128: I've done some uploads for -restricted-extras so maybe just add it my to-do list then
<Laney> k, well, if it is then there's this comment in the seeds about the TB saying that libav isn't allowed on images
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<Laney> don't know if this would have an impact there or not
<seb128> Laney, can you reply on the list with that info maybe?
<jbicha> oh
<seb128> k, on that note I need to step out of a bit
<seb128> I come back and deal with backlog etc later
<Laney> I'll paste it into the bug
<jbicha> I'm interested in the TB revisiting that decision since many Ubuntu flavors ship libav
<andyrock> anyone knows if the dash-to-dock guys uses IRC
<andyrock> and where
<didrocks> I don't think they do, but they are responsive on github
<andyrock> 💔
<Laney> actually it already depends on it
<Laney> s/depends on/recommends/
<Laney> (for quite some times; this isn't what the debdiff is changing)
<jbicha> oh ok
<Laney> so yeah, no problemo from me
<infinity> didrocks, Laney, jbicha: On my last upgrade/reboot, gnome-shell segfaults on startup.  With a fresh user, it's fine, so obviously it hates my old settings.  Who feels like helping debug this (or at least helping me log into my regular user without wiping out all my dot-dirs)?
<infinity> As upgrade experiences go, this one's not necessarily the best. ;)
<jbicha> infinity: I had https://bugzilla.gnome.org/786660 but couldn't find anyone to duplicate it or further debug it
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 786660 in general "3.25.91: Unable to log in: invalid monitor configuration, Logical monitors not adjecent" [Critical,New]
<jbicha> otherwise, I am weak in mutter/gnome-shell crash debug skills
<infinity> jbicha: My hero.  Moving monitors.xml let me log in.
<infinity> jbicha: I think we need to make hunting that down a priority.  We can't be the only two.
<jbicha> infinity: can you try to provide the backtrace requested on that bug?
<infinity> jbicha: I might be able to.  I have my Own Work(tm) to get to today first, with exciting deadlines of "a week ago".
<jbicha> I'm thinking the issue is triggered because I copied my monitors.xml from another computer or 2, no problems with that until mutter 3.25.91
<infinity> jbicha: Not so here.  This monitors.xml came from a fresh install (of ... wily?) on this laptop, plus years of random use.  Only external monitors ever attached would have been projectors.
<infinity> Not exactly a complicated looking file either.  Nor does it look obviously broken.
<willcooke> night all
<amano> didrocks, see https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2370542&p=13683562#post13683562
<amano> can you change the description text in ubuntu-dock to tell people that ubuntu dock has to be removed with "apt remove ubuntu dock"?
<amano> "If you want to use another dock or run Ubuntu without a dock remove the dock with  the command "sudo apt remove ubuntu dock" in a Terminal
<amano> "
<amano> something like that
<amano> or rather this: "You can remove this extension with the packaging program. Type "sudo apt remove" in the Terminal
<amano> "
<amano> (well: "sudo apt remove ubuntu-dock" of course
<amano> )
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-09-06
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> morning
<jibel> Hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey jibel
<duflu> Morning didrocks, jibel
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<flexiondotorg> Morning France
<seb128> duflu, we finally got the ubuntu-restricted change unblocked, thanks to jbicha for the upload
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> And duflu
<duflu> seb128, going well. I possibly just finished the final form of the clutter-gtk CPU fix. Upstream will have to decide what form of patch they like, but it's also still waiting for a separate smoothness fix
<seb128> ah, nice
<duflu> seb128, how are you?
<seb128> I'm good, could have done with a bit more sleep though
<seb128> I was up hacking on g-c-c until 1:30
<duflu> Fun
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> well at least I got things working
<seb128> I've a new panel in 3.25 for the dock settings
<seb128> now up to Didier to deal with the backend side
<duflu> Cool. Users love settings. I vaguely recall we had a lot more to play with in Gnome 2.x
<duflu> and never recovered fully
<duflu> In the old days you could set refresh rates and subpixel orders ;)
<duflu> Interesting thought - Any machine with <= half the power of my desktop would have been too underpowered to be able to redraw a FHD 60Hz totem window. The user experience for plenty of people should improve soon
<seb128> great
<andyrock> seb128, didrocks on artful just after the login the deskop icons apper behind the dock
<seb128> andyrock, yes, known issue
<seb128> until it refreshes
<andyrock> is anyone working on it?
<seb128> andyrock, it you want to work on a patch that would be great
<seb128> no
<andyrock> kk
<seb128> andyrock, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=760651
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 760651 in Desktop "Desktop icon under top panel" [Normal,New]
<didrocks> andyrock: FYI, I implemented this + intellihide behavior in 2011
<didrocks> andyrock: you might want to check there
<didrocks> andyrock: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1711377 has more info
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1696621 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1711377 Desktop icons slip under the top bar and dock" [Medium,Confirmed]
<didrocks> (even if dupped)
<didrocks> there is the first refresh issue
<didrocks> + the fact that nautilus should learn about the icon size in intellihide mode (which isn't the STRUT, has we still want apps to maximize fullscreen)
<andyrock> didrocks: thanks
<seb128> didrocks, andyrock, the duplicate status is wrong imho, Didier's report included 2 issues, one is a dup and an upstream bug (the fact that it needs a refresh to do the correct layout) and one is a feature request (handling the dynamic behaviour)
<andyrock> indeed
<seb128> I should perhaps have renamed/retargetted to the second issue when I commented
<andyrock> I would prefer to focus on the upstream bug
<seb128> right,I was going to say that
<seb128> it's the default config/the most noticable one
<Laney> moin
 * Laney has been to the dentist
<willcooke> morning desktoppers
<willcooke> Laney, was it ok?
 * willcooke has the man from Lenovo coming today to replace the keyboard
<Laney> got to go to the hygeinist next week /o\
<Laney> otherwise yeh
<Laney> wisdom teeth man
<willcooke> :((
<willcooke> Mine were growing well in to my 30s I think
<davmor2> Laney: don't have them pulled out they contain all your wisdom man ;)
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney
<willcooke> but at least there was room for them
<Laney> they're horizontal or something
<willcooke> morning seb128 davmor2
<davmor2> Morning all
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> hey davmor2!
<Laney> can I borrow yours?
<Laney> my wisdom is lacking
<jibel> Morning davmor2
<davmor2> hey jibel
<didrocks> hey Laney, willcooke
<willcooke> morning didrocks
<didrocks> good luck Laney, once this all is done, remember me to tell you about some horrible story I have with my widsom teeth :)
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> heh
<Laney> we're not at the stage of doing anything yet :P
<Laney> WAT, me ubiquity uploads failed to build
<didrocks> on ALL archs
<Laney> but I test built it :(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<didrocks> so dbus-update-activation-environment was enough?
<Laney> putting it earlier was the secret
<didrocks> Laney: ah ok ;)
<Laney> not that I tested the actual debs
<didrocks> Laney: from the failure, I would say missing bzr add :p
<Laney> maybe
<Laney> but that computer is off now and I'm in the library so can't know today :P
<Laney> cd upub
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> tilix ias gone mental
<didrocks> <missing password> ;)
<Laney> I could see both tabs at the same time
<seb128> does anyone have a simple example of single instance checking code?
<seb128> I should say non-gtk one
<seb128> or non-gapplication
<seb128> like command line unix style :p
<didrocks> depends on your language, but most of the time you write an <app_name>.pid in a temp fixed location and write the pid in it
<didrocks> then, if the file exists, you check if the current pid is still running
<didrocks> if so, exit
<didrocks> or you overwrite it with your own pid
<didrocks> (and try to clean it when shutting down, ofc, the first case is to handle crashes ^)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> it's C, and I was trying to avoid do all that work
<Laney> what's seb128 doing?
<Laney> sounds intriguing
<seb128> trying to get update-notifier to not segfault under wayland
<didrocks> seb128: you have the run-once or so wrapper script from kirkland
<seb128> I might just disable the single instance code
<seb128> I can't be bothered to handle things properly
<seb128> it currently uses the X clipboard for that
<seb128> we have a contributor patch
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/332753117/0001-Replaced-up_get_clipboard-with-a-pidof-hack.patch
<seb128> I could just apply it pretending it's fine :p
<seb128> hackish hack day!
<seb128> we currently have no update-notifier under wayland, which means no apport prompting for issues
<seb128> which is not a good thing, we want feedback
<didrocks> (/me whistles)
<pitti> oh, are we still using update-notifier for that
<didrocks> hey pitti!
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> bonjour didrocks et seb128 !
<pitti> isn't that the kind of thing that coudl be replaced with a session-systemd path unit
<seb128> pitti, yeah, the apport maintainer never added a remplacement solution :p
<seb128> you tell me :-)
<pitti> that guy sucks!
<didrocks> he's probably writing javascript nowdays :)
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<Laney> sec
<seb128> pitti, also no pkexec for system reports under wayland...
<pitti> urgh, we use pkexec a lot, don't we
<seb128> sort of yes :-/
<pitti> due to its efforts to grab the focus/keyboard?
<pitti> (which is X only?)
<pitti> I thought g-shell had a builtin polkit agent
<seb128> sorry, in fact it seems it's only when .desktop use pkexec
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=763531
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 763531 in overview "pkexec in .desktop no longer works" [Critical,Reopened]
 * seb128 looks more at why system reports don't wokr
<Laney> seb128: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25476960/ maybe that's useful to you
<Laney> update-notifier already has the path units AFAICS
<Laney> but probably not hooked up atm
<didrocks> Laney: but if the process crash, you don't have it cleaned up, correct?
<seb128> Laney, thanks, I found that/considered it but was unsure if the predictable filename was an issue since something else could decide to hijack it
<Laney> doesn't matter, it's not locked then
<seb128> or take the lock
<Laney> ok, as you wish
<seb128> but I guess it can't do much damage
<seb128> well, I'm just unsure
<seb128> I'm not a security guy
<Laney> what was the protection against that for the clipboard method, out of interest?
<seb128> I guess none, you have a point :-)
<seb128> Laney, thanks!
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> $ pkexec /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk /var/crash/_usr_lib_gdm3_gdm-wayland-session.1000.crash
<seb128> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyUnable to init server: Impossible de se connecter : Connection refused
<seb128> Erreur de segmentation (core dumped)
<seb128> $ pkexec sleep 1; /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk /var/crash/_usr_lib_gdm3_gdm-wayland-session.1000.crash
<seb128> works
<Laney> fun
<seb128> indeed :-/
<pitti> you mean the "connection refused" thing was from pkexec, not apport? the second command runs apport-gtk as user, so no surprise if that works
<seb128> ah, crap
<seb128> thanks for pointing that out
<seb128> I'm trying to figure out how to get a backtrace
<seb128> ah, apport has the dump
<seb128> even if unpack hits
<seb128> ValueError: ['UserGroups'] has no binary content
<seb128> #0  0x00007f9f8a172c99 in _gtk_style_provider_private_get_settings (
<seb128>     provider=0x0) at ././gtk/gtkstyleproviderprivate.c:123
<willcooke> duflu, koza seb128 - otp still, will be a bit late / won't make it to BT meeting.  Is there much to discuss today?
<duflu> willcooke, running late too. Nothing I know of other than Pulse 11 is interesting
<seb128> willcooke, duflu, koza, oh sorry, I'm in the middle of hacking and forgot about that one again
<seb128> let's skip?
<duflu> +1
 * duflu wonders if koza is in there alone
<duflu> jibel, ? ^
<jibel> duflu, ah sorry, owm
<jibel> duflu, or just skip :)
<jibel> koza is not even in the room
<seb128> let's skip then
<seb128> duflu, pulseaudio 11 is for next cycle imho, I agree with what you wrote on the trello board
<koza> jibel sorry
<duflu> And good news... bluez has not released recently
<koza> jibel seb128 duflu terribly sorry, I have been reading BT spec and did not realize it is 11 already
<jibel> koza, nw duflu was wondering if you were in the meeting alone, and you were not :)
<duflu> Best excuse ever for missing the BT meeting
<koza> :)
<seb128> koza, we decided to skip, there is not much to share and everybody is busy
<koza> exactly, same situation on my side - not much to share, busy with other BT stuff
<koza> (everyone now wants to use Bluetooth, this is crazy)
<Laney> I should try this Bluetooth thing some time
<duflu> seb128, still should PPA sooner
<seb128> Laney, your suggestion works fine, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/update-notifier/work-under-wayland/+merge/330271
<seb128> Laney, thanks again ;-)
<seb128> now to debug the under pkexec segfault
<Laney> seb128: didn't want to check errno?
<Laney> I guess you just exit anyway so maybe you don't care
<Laney> good stuff
<seb128> Laney, right, I don't want to enter into the business of dealing with situations were things in a weird state
<seb128> just exit for now
<seb128> so it's basically "can't use gtk under sudo/pkexec"
<seb128> if you do that on eog or gedit it tells you it can't open the display and bails out
<seb128> it's just that python code/apport is handling errors less well
<seb128> k, I'm offline for a bit for debuggign&lunch, bbl
<willcooke> man from Lenovo will be here in a mo to replace my keyboard \o/
<willcooke> oki, bbl
<willcooke> yay, keyboard fixed!
<seb128> willcooke, it was still the space bar not working on the right issue?
<willcooke> seb128, yeah
<seb128> good that they fixed it :-)
<willcooke> The space bar is much more positive now, you can tell that you're pressing it
<willcooke> The engineer runs Ubuntu too :)
<Laney> nice
<jbicha> did you get the spacebar heating option? ;)
<pitti> willcooke: oh wow, they sent someone? I also had the extra 24/7 worldwide plan, but they just fedexed me a replacement
<pitti> not that I'm complaining, it's easy enough to replace; I'm just surprised
<pitti> jbicha: indeed - winter's coming! :-)
<willcooke> pitti, yeah, bloke came out and did it for me.  It was quite involved on this X270, he had to take the main board out, and the battery, and the hdd
<pitti> willcooke: oh, wow; took me 5 mins to replace on my x240,  keyboard was pretty much the first thing that came off
<pitti> maybe the design changed quite a bit
<willcooke> Ha, I offered him a cup of tea when he got here (natch) and the first thing he asked was "which model is it?" - and suggested that if it was a 240 then there wouldnt have been time to boil the kettle :)
<pitti> hah - so, this is much more expensive for them, teaches them right to not make the design worse :)
<andyrock> seb128, didrocks: I got a fix
<andyrock> mutter's fault
<seb128> andyrock, woot
<seb128> well done
<andyrock> I'll propose a fix upstream
<seb128> andyrock, send...excellent
<andyrock> it's 1 line
<seb128> don't forget to reassign the bug in bugzilla
<popey> Ooh, suddenly a dropbox icon appears at the top of my 17.10 panel
<popey> but it's not clickable :(
<popey> (known bug?)
<didrocks> Trevinho: ^
<didrocks> andyrock: that's nice! the env var trick worked I guess for debugging?
<didrocks> jbicha: btw, did you get the FFe lined up for g-c-c?
<andyrock> didrocks: yep
<didrocks> great ;)
<jbicha> didrocks: yes, use LP: #1712797
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1712797 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "FFe: gnome-control-center 3.26" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712797
<didrocks> jbicha: excellent! I just have some debug stack to get in the UI, and we'll be good to go!
<jbicha> did you guys happen to fix LP: #1712104 with this patch set?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1712104 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Add Hot Corner switch to Dock Settings" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712104
<didrocks> I don't know if we want to add this, do we?
<didrocks> right now, ubuntu session is "no hot corner", vanilla is "hot corner"
<jbicha> it's a popular feature for some people
<didrocks> but it's a good point, seb128, willcooke, Laney, what do you think about surfacing this option? ^
<didrocks> (with off by default in the ubuntu session, not selectable in the vanilla one)
<jbicha> I think most people that have already been using GNOME have gotten used to the hot corner and it's frustrating if it's not there
<jbicha> why not selectable?
<willcooke> didrocks, I think off by default is the right way to go, I dont have any strong preference for making it an optional thing
<didrocks> jbicha: well, it will be upstream vanilla experience in the GNOMEsession, so on by default there
<Laney> why is that a dock setting?
<didrocks> Laney: where did we say it's a dock settings?
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> that's the bug
<didrocks> no, it would be in a different frame
<didrocks> same panel
<jbicha> or I could add it to the Tweaks app > Top Bar if you don't want it in g-c-c right now
<didrocks> (which shouldn't be entitled "Dock")
<Laney> I woudn't do it as a distro patch, but that might just be me
<didrocks> I think a settings with off by default isn't that crazy, in the same panel
<jbicha> I think there are people who don't mind the Ubuntu session but like the hot corner and telling them to use dconf-editor or gsettings directly isn't great
<Laney> tweaks would be ok
<didrocks> Laney: not a distro patch, but as we disable it by default…
<didrocks> and it's a separate panel, where we have our dock settings also
<Laney> I think the argument applies to people who don't like it enabled by default and would want to disable it
<Laney> the GSetting is upstream too
<didrocks> nope
<jbicha> the gsettings is not upstream yet :(
<didrocks> it's a patch made by upstream
<didrocks> but not in tree
<Laney> sure
<Laney> but if they take it then it makes sense to expose it
<andyrock> seb128: should I open a new bug for mutter
<andyrock> or can I just send the patch file in the nautilus bag
<andyrock> I cannot re-target it
<didrocks> however, it's some place where we reverted the upstream behavior due to our dock, I guess it's sensible to expose a way to put that gesture back in, but that's just IMHO
<didrocks> let's see what seb128 thinks about it as well once he's back
<jbicha> if upstream could commit that patch to gnome-shell, then it makes sense in Tweaks>Top Bar upstream too
<seb128> andyrock, reassign the bug to the right component as I said earlier
<seb128> andyrock, why not?
<andyrock> seb128: how can I reassign
<seb128> didrocks, jbicha,no strong opinion, unsure how the hot corner fits with a dock, you are likely to trigger it by error when going over the most used/top icon
<andyrock> or the ui is really bad
<andyrock> or I'm not allowed
<andyrock> :D
<seb128> andyrock, the product should be a combo
<seb128> just select another value
<seb128> on the top of the page, second item
<seb128> or first rather
<didrocks> ok, looks like more for Tweaks thus
<seb128> +1
<didrocks> (can be conditional if the key is there)
<didrocks> let me record that on the bug report
<seb128> we can always add it next cycle if the user feedback tells us it's a wanted option
<andyrock> I'm not allowed to do that https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/bWbgePvT/Screenshot%20from%202017-09-06%2015-17-05.png
<didrocks> sounds good to me
<seb128> andyrock, ok, let me reassign for you
<andyrock> seb128: it's mutter not gnome-shell
<seb128> andyrock, I got an error with mutter so picked the other one
<andyrock> kk thanks
<seb128> those are the same people looking at both
<seb128> so should be fine
<jbicha> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-tweak-tool/commit/?id=29073dd8a70e5
<seb128> jbicha, nice
<jbicha> that's on git master, I need to ask the translators if I can commit to the 3.26 branch
<willcooke> seb128, jbicha - I realised I never got round to testing the power button stuff, do I need to add some PPAs etc to see it?
<seb128> I don't know, power/suspend handling is crap for me atm
<seb128> I need to debug that but I'm waiting for 3.26 to land
<seb128> also I had the suspend button extension which stopped working
<jbicha> willcooke: if you don't want to use dconf-editor or gsettings, you need gnome-control-center 3.25.92 which is in the GNOME3 Staging PPA right now
<seb128> quite annoying :-/
<willcooke> jbicha, I can dconf-editor, that's fine
<jbicha> gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power power-button-action 'interactive'
<willcooke> jbicha, works great! ship it!
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> seb128, are you having issues with that setting then? ^
<Saviq> Hey all, where does unity store the display settings? I can't get it to start proper, only clue is a dialog saying it can't restore display config
<willcooke> urgh, sounds familiar ^ ?
<willcooke> is this the monitors.xml thing again?
<popey> yeah, ditch (or move) the .config/monitors.xml
<Saviq> Also gnome-shell only starts when I have my ext monitor connected...
<willcooke> Saviq, you reckon it might be this?  https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=786660
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 786660 in general "3.25.91: Unable to log in: invalid monitor configuration, Logical monitors not adjecent" [Critical,New]
<Saviq> Ok ditching monitors.xml helped with the dialog, but unity still doesn't start :'/
<Saviq> No window decor, runs a few secs and exits
<didrocks> willcooke: jbicha: the settings "interactive" doesnt work for me
<didrocks> ah, you have to press for more than 0.5s
<didrocks> (or 1s)
<Saviq> "Fatal: Couldn't open display :0"
<willcooke> didrocks, that's hardware dependent I think.  When does it generate the ACPI event
<didrocks> I don't remember to have that delay on unity
<didrocks> but I might be wrong :)
<willcooke> didrocks,  on X220 - yeah, I does
<didrocks> jbicha: shouldn't that be our default for the ubuntu session?
<willcooke> lemme check
<didrocks> willcooke: if you have it on, yeah :) I normally press that button only when I'm upset, so not often (hem ;))
<Saviq> But yeah, gnome-shell now starts, so monitors.xml helped here
<jbicha> didrocks: there are a few issues with it being default but since it's in Settings>Power, it's easy for users to opt in to
<didrocks> jbicha: do we have logs of those issues?
<willcooke> didrocks, confirmed, same on u7
<didrocks> willcooke: ok, "good" then :) (and thanks for checking!)
<didrocks> willcooke: and you know what, my screen is still really readable and clean! :)
<jbicha> I don't like having the behavior of the Power Button be different if you log in to GNOME or log in to Ubuntu
<willcooke> Saviq, I think Trevinho is your best bet for help there
<didrocks> jbicha: that's not really an "issue" as per deficiency
<jbicha> what should happen if no one is logged in?
<didrocks> like, in gdm? I don't think the settings impacts gdm here, does it? (as it's per user)
<jbicha> it's possible to lose work if something accidentally hits the Power button and you don't notice for 60 seconds
<jbicha> shouldn't the behavior be the same though?
<didrocks> wasn't that the case in unity and installing ubuntu gnome?
<didrocks> you had different behaviors
<didrocks> and I don't think the multiple session thing is something people will switch back and forth
<jbicha> are you sure that Unity defaults to power off when power button is pressed?
<seb128> willcooke, sorry, GNOME fail I don't get pings notifications :-/ no, no issue with that setting, just GNOME behaves crap regarding to power manager here, like it suspend when it should, can't configure the lid close behaviour, sometime doesn't suspend when it should
<didrocks> TBH, I think it will be more common to have people installing Tweaks and trying to enable/disable mod extensions like crazy, sounds something more important
<didrocks> jbicha: yes
<popey> ooh! I had that today. My laptop didn't suspend on lid close, just sat there getting warm
<seb128> didrocks, jbicha , I didn't follow the whole discussion but unity default to display the dialog with all the action on power button event
<jbicha> didrocks: ok, I'd like the same settings for power button action for both GNOME and "Ubuntu"
<didrocks> jbicha: I don't think we want to change any upstream default in the vanilla session
<didrocks> that's the point of this session
<jbicha> hmm, maybe
<seb128> Trevinho, you should maybe add X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes to debian/control for unity so it keeps getting its translations included in langpacks
<Trevinho> seb128: oh, yeah... if I could just get it built in 17.10 after gcc change.... I'll be back on this soon, but having no failures in my archs makes things a bit more complicated
<Trevinho> I might try with some qemu though
<seb128> willcooke, those weird visual glitches don't happen only on unlock for me but also when starting e.g firefox
<seb128> which opens maximized here
<seb128> unsure but could be xwaylands apps only
<willcooke> I'm seeing it under X as well
<seb128> it's pretty recent here I think
<seb128> it was not bothering me before
<seb128> I wonder if that's a gnome-shell 3.25 regression
<willcooke> I thought it might be to do with the launcher
<willcooke> or a combination
<seb128> it could
<willcooke> so, that rather neatly raises this...
<seb128> but it was not doing it with 3.24 I think
<willcooke> andyrock, While you're poking around inside mutter, could you see if you can work out what's going on there ^
<willcooke> you can recreate the issue in question by:
<willcooke> maximizing a window
<willcooke> lock
<willcooke> unlock
<willcooke> see the window do a little wiggle
<andyrock> willcooke: i'll take a look
<willcooke> thanks!
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, I tested eog snap yesterday and it shows the thumbnails for me
<Saviq> Trevinho: any idea about snapped remmina complaining that it can't open :0 display? I'm on wayland atm, so maybe something not working with XWayland? the app isn't shown in the gnome-shell launcher, so meh...
<kenvandine> seb128, awesome, thanks
<Trevinho> Saviq: mh, no I've not tried that...
<Trevinho> Saviq: I mean, I did try that some time ago
<kenvandine> seb128, one thing i'm noticing though, we don't get window icons for snaps
<Trevinho> but... Not recently
<kenvandine> if you uninstall the eog deb
<kenvandine> then run the snap, you won't get the window icon
<Trevinho> Saviq: it's using the snap preload though, so maybe I should fix it to use new technologies
<kenvandine> i think we need snapd to copy out the icon like it does the desktop file
<kenvandine> and we need to add whatever directory it's copied to for theme icons?
<seb128> Saviq, Trevinho, https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/pull/3398 for the "snaps not listed under wayland" (which is different of your display issue)
<Saviq> seb128: ack, thanks
<Saviq> Trevinho: can confirm it's a wayland issue, the snap works fine under Xorg
<Trevinho> Saviq: mh, i see... I'll give it a look in next days, but there shouldn't be much different between real x and actual xwayland
<Trevinho> Saviq: have you tried it in devmode to see where the failure is?
<Trevinho> or if it run in that mode?
<Saviq> Trevinho: I don't think there's a denial
<Saviq> actually
<Saviq> Trevinho: [ 4937.076699] audit: type=1400 audit(1504709436.461:198): apparmor="DENIED" operation="connect" profile="snap.remmina.remmina" name="/run/user/1000/wayland-0" pid=23505 comm="remmina" requested_mask="wr" denied_mask="wr" fsuid=1000 ouid=1000
<Trevinho> mh, it might be somewhat related to some XDG_RUNTIME
<Trevinho> it segfaults to me then, but still
<Saviq> Trevinho: yeah segfault here, too
<jibel> that's new, my laptop changes the brightness on its own and turns the screen off
<jibel> exciting
<Trevinho> Saviq: it seems setting the GDK_BACKENd doesn't change much
<kenvandine> jibel :-D awesome
<Trevinho> I mean to be x11
<jibel> *something* calls /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gsd-backlight-helper --set-brightness ...
<jibel> but not me
<jibel> that's really annoying, time for a reboot
<didrocks> Laney: oh btw, while running, I think I got why you needed to set the env variable early
<didrocks> it's actually before you start g-s-d
<didrocks> as it's on X (don't know how it works under wayland)
<didrocks> but it doesn't read the theme from gsettings
<didrocks> but rather it's a xprop set by g-s-d
<didrocks> so, you need the env var before starting it :)
<Laney> right, it gets inserts into Net/ThemeName
<seb128> Saviq, Trevinho, kenvandine has been fixing snaps to work under wayland, maybe he can help you
<bdmurray> Why would I have no screensaver / lockscreen on one of my artful systems?
<bdmurray> I looked for missing recommends and found none.
<gQuigs> bdmurray: lightdm vs gdm, gnome-shell only works locking with gdm (AFAICT)
<gQuigs> and then other environments don't seem to work with gdm (LXDE)
<bdmurray> gQuigs: Do you know how I switch between them?
<gQuigs> bdmurray: sure - sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm3 IIRC
<gQuigs> then it will prompt to choose the default - then reboot and see if lock screen works
<jbicha> bdmurray: what desktop are you using?
<jbicha> what are you doing to try to lock your screen? (keyboard shortcut, waiting a few min. etc)
<bdmurray> jbicha: gnome, keyboard shortcut and waiting and suspending
<jbicha> which keyboard shortcut?
<bdmurray> jbicha: switching to gdm3 seems to have fixed it
<bdmurray> jbicha: super+L seems to work again so that
<jbicha> could you file a bug against gnome-shell?
<jbicha> I think at least the lock button in the system status menu in the right of the top bar should have been working
<bdmurray> jbicha: sure
<jbicha> Ubuntu's GNOME Shell carries a few lightdm patches
<jdstrand> Saviq: you need to plug the wayland interface
<jdstrand> Saviq: don't worry about XDG_RUNTIME_DIR, the desktop part launcher is accounting for all of that
<jdstrand> Saviq: you need 2.28 to get the wayland interface though
<kenvandine> it's been working well for me with core from edge
<kenvandine> all of my snaps now work with wayland
<kenvandine> i had to add the opengl plug to quadrapassel as well
<jdstrand> kenvandine: fyi, you should start plugging desktop and desktop-legacy now that they are committed (also 2.28)
<jdstrand> https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/wiki/Interfaces#desktop
<kenvandine> jdstrand, i'll add those to my wayland branches
<jdstrand> Saviq: that goes for you too ^
<kenvandine> i have branches for all of them adding wayland
<jdstrand> cool
<kenvandine> just not merged yet
<jdstrand> I will be writing up some documentation in the forum for this and submitting a patch for the desktop part to advertise it
<kenvandine> thx
<jdstrand> just haven't gotten to it yet (2.28 isn't out yet, so that's ok)
<kenvandine> since it'll all be in 2.28 i'll just do all of those changes in the same branches as wayland
<kenvandine> jdstrand, when should 2.28 be out?
<kenvandine> i thought i had heard this week
<jdstrand> kenvandine: I think they are preparing it now
<kenvandine> cool
<jdstrand> kenvandine: probably a week or so
<kenvandine> the wayland interface is working great for me :)
<jdstrand> kenvandine: glad to hear! :)
<jdstrand> kenvandine: I'm curious what else you did with the snaps to make them work with wayland beyond plugging the interface and using the updated desktop part
<kenvandine> i had to add opengl to quadrapassel
<kenvandine> that's it
<jdstrand> ok
<kenvandine> along with the unity7 interface of course
<kenvandine> does desktop include opengl?
 * kenvandine kind of thinks it should :)
<jdstrand> oh, I think the segfaults I saw was that the gnome-24 content snap didn't work on 26.04
<kenvandine> clutter apps need it
<jdstrand> err
<jdstrand> 16.04
<jdstrand> kenvandine: so, I'd be really interested if you could drop the unity7 interface in favor of desktop and desktop-legacy
<kenvandine> jdstrand, i can test that this week
<jdstrand> that said, you probably want to still plugs unity7
<jdstrand> but if you disconnect it, it would be interesting to see what denials pop out
<jdstrand> (also disconnect x11 if you are plugging it)
<jdstrand> in this manner we can make desktop and desktop-legacy better
<jdstrand> kenvandine: ok, so to be clear, keep plugging unity7, but in your testing, disconnect it first
<jdstrand> kenvandine: unless you don't expect these apps to run on unity7, then you can just drop it in favor of the other two
 * jdstrand needs to write this forum post so everything is clear
<bdmurray> jbicha: the lock button does work with lightdm, shall I still file a bug re keystroke and no time based locking?
<kenvandine> jdstrand, ok, thx
<kenvandine> jdstrand, for now i should use both desktop and desktop-legacy right?
<kenvandine> for a11y
<jbicha> bdmurray: yes, thanks
<jbicha> most people using GNOME have been using GDM but there are some people who installed GNOME on Xenial who kept lightdm
 * dobey misses unity8
<kenvandine> dobey!
<dobey> yup :-/
<willcooke> night all
<jdstrand> kenvandine: yes, both desktop and desktop-legacy
<kenvandine> jdstrand, thx
<jdstrand> kenvandine: desktop is 'safe' (eg, like wayland) where 'desktop-legacy' is 'transitional' (eg, like x11)
<kenvandine> understood
<jdstrand> kenvandine: desktop-legacy has the things that aren't safe yet, ibus, fcitx, a11y, etc
<jdstrand> as they become safe, we'll adjust 'desktop' to have the safe accesses
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> jdstrand, quadrapassel works with wayland, desktop, and desktop-legacy with x11 and unity7 disconnected :)
<kenvandine> jdstrand, i do see this warning though
<jdstrand> nice!
<kenvandine> (quadrapassel:3338): Gdk-WARNING **: /build/gtk+3.0-GC0UmG/gtk+3.0-3.22.15/./gdk/x11/gdkwindow-x11.c:5573 drawable is not a native X11 window
<kenvandine> which makes sense to some degree :)
<kenvandine> ok, i get that with x11 connected as well
<jdstrand> yeah. seems like maybe a bug in gdk
<kenvandine> i hadn't rememberd that
<kenvandine> yeah
<jdstrand> thanks for testing :)
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> jdstrand, if i run into any issues i'll let you know
<jdstrand> kenvandine: great, thanks! :)
<gQuigs> should I remove "Flash" from the translations of ubiquity while I'm at it? (I know they will have to be retranslated anyway)
<gQuigs> (or maybe my translation will count)
<dmj_s76> andyrock: Trevinho: How much do you know about how Unity does backlight brightness?
<Trevinho> dmj_s76: it's all in unity-settings-daemon
<dmj_s76> I finally nailed down an issue we've been working around on nvidia systems to xbacklight and /sys/class/backlight getting out of sync.
<infinity>  2978 adconrad  20   0  835048  44476  27716 S 198.3  0.2 531:02.32 gnome-software
<infinity> Fun.
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho WHat is happening with this ticket?
<flexiondotorg> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848#audit_log
<flexiondotorg> I'm hoping to work on landing the theme fixes while at UbuCon this weekend.
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: I was waiting my branch to be approved in order to publish
<Trevinho> it should be the case now
<flexiondotorg> Ideally I'd like to based on your merged fixes :-)
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg:  nope https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/better-destructive-action/+merge/329392
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: we can merge it for now and we can fix the issue later
<flexiondotorg> OK. As I'm looking at themes I can take a look.
<flexiondotorg> So, merge and then fix up.
<flexiondotorg> OK, I have to be up in 4 hours. So catch you tomorrow :-)
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: can you approva that MP?
<flexiondotorg> No, I don't have those powers
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-09-07
<kenvandine> Trevinho, i can
<kenvandine> Trevinho, so you're going to fix that issue separately?
<tsimonq2> Can I please get a review on this from the Desktop Team? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/1699216
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1699216 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Encrypted home support" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<duflu> Hmm, I've lost my Wayland login options
<duflu> I think that usually means gdm is configured to use Xorg
<RAOF> How does one configure that?
<gQuigs> duflu: doing a fresh install to confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1715527 ?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1715527 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The installation option to install third-party software doesn't install any third-party software" [Undecided,New]
<duflu> gQuigs, thanks. Perhaps my expectations are wrong? I never checked that's what happened before
<gQuigs> or just check to see if you got Flash with it - which means it's the old ubuntu-restricted-addons package
<gQuigs> duflu: nah, for me it installs those packages
<duflu> gQuigs, definitely installed the vaapi stuff when I installed it manually
<duflu> gQuigs, I let it install without network access, if that matters
<gQuigs> duflu: oh, yea, it can't pull those without network access
<gQuigs> none are on the image
<duflu> gQuigs, oh great. Another reason for bug 694328
<ubot5`> bug 694328 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Third-party software option is confusing and misleading" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694328
<gQuigs> duflu: I was looking at how odd it is phrased while looking to remove Flash
 * duflu reinstalls again
<duflu> Well we only have ourselves to blame. We've had years to change those sentences :)
<gQuigs> well, mp3 suppport hopefully will be native in 18.04, so that seems like the best time to redo it..
<duflu> Still in a state where it's easier and more reliable to direct people to the wiki page than to use the checkbox
<duflu> (my goal is to declare out of box support is now working)
<gQuigs> duflu: then get vaapi in main :), otherwise either way it's not true oob
<gQuigs> the checkbox works for a lot ofpeople fine
<duflu> gQuigs, yeah I understand. I'll adjust expecations...
<gQuigs> duflu: IIRC it is technically possible to have the packages on the ISO but not installed by default so they can be installed offline
<gQuigs> but that's usually reserved for wifi drivers, etc IIRC
<gQuigs> likely easier to try to drop the small gstreamer-bad dependency and get it in main
<duflu> gQuigs, yes I was confused because I knew broadcom wifi was one such exception where it existed in the ISO but only gets installed if you choose thirdparty software
<gQuigs> indeed, I was looking at the code and I think the checkbox both installs the restricted package - and might turn on some settings to let drivers like that work
<duflu> Verified with a re-re-install, everything is OK
<duflu> OK enough :)
<gQuigs> :)
<duflu> gQuigs, that's actually good. It means I still need to give the same post-install instructions regardless of what boxes were ticked during install.
<gQuigs> duflu: shouldn't it just work if they clicked the box and were on the internet?
<duflu> gQuigs, yes it does, _if_ you connected to the internet/wifi on the previous screen. If not then the tickbox is silently ignored
<duflu> Even after subsequent updates
<gQuigs> hmm.. I wonder if it should be grayed out like install latest updates..
<duflu> gQuigs, yes for most of the packages, and no for wifi because those are in the iso
<gQuigs> right,duh.. hmm that doesn't work :/
<duflu> I'm trying not to get distracted by mentally redesigning the GUI right now :)
<gQuigs> right
<ijash> where is the most crowded irc channel for ubuntu user with the quickest response?
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
<duflu> Hi didrocks, seb128
<didrocks> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> didrocks, alright. You?
<didrocks> I'm good, thanks!
<duflu> didrocks, did you see this? :) https://git.gnome.org/browse/mutter/tree/cogl/cogl/cogl-xlib-renderer.c#n306
<duflu> ie. pointless switch statement and explanation of why things look nice on X
<duflu> Possibly
<didrocks> duflu: oh, that would make sense…
<duflu> didrocks, yeah I knew at a kernel level I should get "unknown" so HRGB was being inserted by X
<duflu> -by +for
<didrocks> do you think we should do the same hack?
<duflu> didrocks, no I think we should fix it upstream. But do a hack where unknown = HRGB
<duflu> Unless there's a handy gsettings that the shell can pick from
<duflu> It's possible but unlikely one will encounter a non-HRGB display that also returns "unknown"
<didrocks> duflu: yeah, that makes sense
<duflu> I think Windows does the same from memory. But I think in Windows you can also configure it
<didrocks> I don't see anything to configure it in mutter or the shell code after some quick greps
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> didrocks, probably not. Only in apps
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<duflu> didrocks, apps I think use:
<duflu> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings rgba-order 'rgb'
<duflu> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings antialiasing 'rgba'
<duflu> The "x" is just historical obviously
<Laney> ahihiruahuireh
<Laney> just stepped on an upturned plug
<Laney> hi...
<didrocks> duflu: yeah, unsure the plugin is doing anything in wayland, didn't check, but anyway, that would be only limited for apps as the Shell has very few interactions with g-s-d
<didrocks> hey hey Laney
<didrocks> urgh Laney, feeling awake at least, I guess?
<duflu> Hi Laney
<Laney> didrocks: whether I wanted to or not
<Laney> hi didrocks hi duflu
<duflu> didrocks, if you did get it from some settings somewhere, it would have to be _before_ those rotation transformations seen in the above git code
<duflu> ideally
<Tribaal> good morning everyone
<Tribaal> I still cannot login to my gnome3 session, however I don't get a segfault in libmutter anymore ! \o/
<Tribaal> a new user profile logs in perfectly well, so:
<Tribaal> what should I nuke to emulate a new user profile? :)
<didrocks> Tribaal: some people reported issues on multimonitor configuration
<didrocks> so maybe logout and remove ~/.config/monitors.xml before logging back in again?
<Tribaal> ah
 * Tribaal tries
<Tribaal> didrocks: it worked! \o/ ~/.config/monitors.xml was the problem
<Tribaal> didrocks: thanks a lot!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<colinl> Hi everybody!
<colinl> I'm dropping by in hope of drawing a bit of maintainer attention on a problem I face with 16.04 LTS.
<colinl> At work I'm the sysadmin for about 50 users. Their workflow heavily involves web-based back-offices and network shares.
<colinl> When we upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04, they got a bit annoyed because Firefox's file chooser stopped displaying the network shares in the location bar.
<colinl> This is filed against Firefox here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1579543
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1579543 in Mozilla Firefox "Firefox 46 is missing network shares in file selector" [Medium,In progress]
<colinl> We worked around the problem by switching the company-approved browser to Chromium.
<colinl> But in the last weeks, Chromium got upgraded from 58 to 60 and... the network shares disappeared from its filechooser too.
<colinl> Because the Chromium build switched to GTK+3 from GTK+2
<colinl> This forces my users to "buffer" files from/to network shares locally before being able to upload/save from their browser.
<colinl> A workaround exists: I can symlink /run/user/{ID}/gvfs/* to a directory like ~/NETSHARES/; but it scales really bad.
<colinl> I investigated the bug and found out that in was, in reality, a regression in GTK+3.
<colinl> Their documentation for gtk_file_chooser_set_local_only() (which is the default, and used by most applications that use the filechooser with POSIX paths) still states that "On some systems non-native files may still be available using the native filesystem via a userspace filesystem (FUSE)"
<colinl> But this isn't implemented.
<colinl> I have submitted a patch to the GTK+ upstream team at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=787128
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 787128 in Widget: GtkFileChooser "Re-add FUSE network mounts in local-only mode" [Normal,New]
<colinl> and reported the regression on Launchpad too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1714518
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1714518 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "GTK+3 doesn't show FUSE network shares in file chooser" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<colinl> I (and my users) would really love to see this regression fixed in 16.04 LTS.
<colinl> Can someone help ?
<duflu> colinl, it's hard to predict if/when upstream Gnome will step in. However Ubuntu is able to pre-empt them and fix it early. You just need to ensure the fix exists in the current dev release first (17.10) and then follow the rest of the steps to get in into 16.04: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<duflu> I know features gone AWOL was a common thing in the jump from Gnome/GTK 2 to 3
<colinl> Thanks for the help duflu
<colinl> so I should adapt & submit my patch to 17.10's version of GTK+ :)
<colinl> I'm going to do that
<duflu> colinl, yes as a first step. Some sponsors will also ask you to do 17.04 too, but realistically that will be EOL early next year so it's debatable whether to do 17.04
<colinl> (I just made a sweep on Launchpad and marked the reports I found about this functionality breaking as duplicates to the root cause)
<duflu> colinl, thanks, yes de-duplicating is helpful
<colinl> No problem, I think I can do both. The code didn't change much and my patch applies with various fuzz to GTK+3.14, GTK+3.18 and their git master
<colinl> Yeah, also these bugreports were filed against the wrong culprit :)
<colinl> duflu: is a single patch preferred or a debdiff ?
<jamesh> Interestingly it looks like GTK 4 defaults to local_only=false
<colinl> I submitted both to my BR but am unsure I'll be able to build the more recent versions without installing a full 17.10 Ubuntu somewhere
<jamesh> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=5b3b11126037f0c5468afcc6da856060ca36184e
<jamesh> (that doesn't help much for Ubuntu 16.04 though)
<colinl> nor for apps relying on FUSE mounts to access shares using POSIX APIs
<duflu> colinl, yep; reformat the bug description, attach a debdiff for 17.10, and then subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to the bug
<colinl> thanks. How should I reformat the description ? :)
<duflu> Actually for 17.10 you don't even need the SRU description
<duflu> colinl, per the wiki page
<colinl> indeed. Thanks!
<duflu> colinl, so first step is just debdiff for 17.10 and then subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<colinl> 17.10 is Artful, isn't it ?
<duflu> Yes
<colinl> Thanks :)
<colinl> your help's very appreciated :)
<duflu> Not a problem
<colinl> hehe I got to install a 17.10 to satisfy build dependencies. :)
<flexiondotorg> seb128 didrocks jibel Bonjour la France! Je suis à Paris aujourd'hui.
<jibel> Bonjour flexiondotorg et bienvenue à Paris!
<seb128> salut flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> Le temps est délicieux, mais la bière est bonne.
<popey> Bonjour!
<flexiondotorg> popey: It that the best you can do?
<popey> I only did GCSE french, sorry john
<popey> (and that was a hundred years ago)
<popey> Are we really going to do this "talking on irc" while sat at the same table?
<flexiondotorg> Il y a de l'argent dans l'arbre!
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: enjoy it :)
<sunweaver> flexiondotorg: there are agents in the woods? Go and hide, then...
<casey> On a similar note to colinl's comment, GtkPlacesSidebar does not show the desktop folder in the default Wayland session. By default, GtkPlacesSidebar appears to query some  property of the desktop environment ("gtk-shell-shows-desktop") to determine whether to display the desktop folder.
<casey> The Ubuntu Xorg session shows the desktop folder as expected; however, since Wayland has no support for desktop icons, that property is probably False in the default Ubuntu session
<casey> However, since artful enables desktop icons by default, it may make sense to patch the gtk_places_sidebar_init function to enable the desktop manually
<casey> or at least query whether "show desktop icons" is enabled in tweak tool
<casey> or rather, in GtkSettings
<casey> GSettings
<jamesh> casey: looking at the GTK source, that one is actually managed by a Wayland protocol extension: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/tree/gdk/wayland/protocol/gtk-shell.xml?h=gtk-3-22
<jamesh> so the question would be how gnome-shell handles it
<jamesh> and looking at the mutter source, it only sends the global_app_menu capability
<jamesh> hah.  capabilities is treated as a flag set, but the values defined for the three flags are 1, 2, and 3
<jamesh> casey: just filed that upstream in case you want to follow it: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=787407
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 787407 in Backend: Wayland "wayland: gtk_shell1 capability enumeration badly numbered" [Normal,New]
<casey> jamesh: thanks! looking forward to the updates.
<jamesh> casey: as I said earlier, I don't know how quickly it will be fixed: there doesn't seem to be any code in gnome-shell/mutter to send the desktop_icons capability
<jamesh> so it is kind of academic that the enum is borked
<casey> jamesh: that's not too surprising since upstream GTK developers seem to regard desktop icons as a "legacy" or "classic" feature
<casey> desktop icons were restored only by forcing nautilus to run in XWayland
<casey> so they're really a hack at this point
<casey> (e.g. https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1280195)
<ubot5`> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1280195 in nautilus "If running "gnome on wayland" desktop session, nautilus won't show the desktop icons" [High,Closed: upstream]
<casey> would it be feasible to maintain an Ubuntu patch to manually enable desktop icons in GtkPlacesSidebar?
<jamesh> I wouldn't want to change the Wayland protocol without agreement from upstream.  It might be possible to just have GTK unconditionally set gtk-shell-shows-desktop on Wayland, but that would also change the behaviour if someone is trying to get a "vanilla GNOME"
<kenvandine> Trevinho, did you see i approved your better-destructive-action branch last night?
<kenvandine> Trevinho, don't forget to fix the issue didrocks pointed out in a new branch :)
<colinl> damn. I fail to build gtk+3 on Artful
<colinl> make check-recursive fails on a test
<colinl> ERROR:/home/colin/gtk+3.0-3.22.19/./testsuite/gtk/treeview.c:234:test_row_separator_height: assertion failed (rect.height == height): (15 == 2)
<colinl> could it be due to some other package having changed since the last build of the package?
<tseliot> Laney: hey, I have updated my patch following your suggestions, except for the static variable. Are we going to include it in 17.10? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=784470
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 784470 in general "X11 sessions fail to start when KMS is enabled in the nvidia driver" [Normal,Needinfo]
<Laney> tseliot: it's uploaded, just blocked in proposed for some annoying reason
<Laney> thx for following up
<kenvandine> sigh... my gnome-logs snap works fine on 16.04 but not on 17.10, i guess the journal API in libsystemd0 has changed :/
<tseliot> Laney: thanks! Shall I create a different merge proposal with the new patch?
<Laney> tseliot: if you like, or maybe it's better to keep the current one and just get the final version via upstream
<Laney> up to you
<tseliot> Laney: ok, I'll ping again upstream soon, then I'll decide what to do. Thanks
<didrocks> stupid question, but where is the internet connectivity enable/disable toggle?
<didrocks> we received https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1715662 and I wanted to check with the new g-c-c (if it was there) + our theme fixes
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1715662 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Network Connectivity Checking does not turn gray when toggle is set to Off" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> didrocks, privacy
<didrocks> that's where I looked first
<didrocks> and not in 3.26 at least
<didrocks> jbicha: did you drop that patch? ^
 * didrocks reinstalls old g-c-c
<didrocks> it can be as well upstream new privacy panel vs our one, which is external?
<Laney> it's the upstream privacy panel
<jbicha> didrocks: it works here fine with g-c-c from gnome3-staging ppa but maybe you're using a different version of g-c-c?
<jbicha> verify that network-manager-config-connectivity-ubuntu is installed
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> that might be it
<didrocks> because I only have 4 options in privacy
<jbicha> but yes, I experience 1715662, I mentioned it to jamesh as I was packaging his patches
<didrocks> mind confirming thebug?
<didrocks> I don't have the option in the privacy panel, do I need to reboot after intalling network-manager-config-connectivity-ubuntu?
<didrocks> or I guess restarting n-m
<jbicha> yes, restarting NM will work
<didrocks> ah, better :)
<jbicha> check if you still have ubuntu-desktop installed too since that pkg should have been installed automatically
<jbicha> it's only a recommends (although I asked if it could be a depends)
<didrocks> I guess recommends isfine
<jbicha> not when you don't have it installed! :)
<didrocks> and yes, I did an experiment a couple of weeks ago leading u-d to be uninstalled
<didrocks> all good then!
 * didrocks tried in new g-c-c now
<didrocks> all good and rolling!
<didrocks> and yes, the bug is still there :p
<didrocks> thanks willcooke, jbicha!
<willcooke> yw!
<kenvandine> Laney, any opinions on a backport of systemd for xenial in the gnome-3-24 PPA?  I need a newer libsystemd for the gnome-logs snap
<Laney> O_O
<kenvandine> Laney, built with the backported libsystemd gnome-logs works fine on xenial and artful :)
<kenvandine> and since it's in a snap, it should be safe :)
<Laney> what happens if you run new libsystemd on old systemd?
<kenvandine> works fine in my snap
<kenvandine> at least the journal works, which is all i need for gnome-logs
<kenvandine> the old libsystemd on the new systemd does not work though :)
<kenvandine> so it looks like the lib is backwards compatible at least as far as what we have in 16.04
<Laney> that's weird though
<Laney> it means that if you built something back then it would have broken at some point?
<kenvandine> the soname of the lib hasn't changed
<kenvandine> but i guess systemd has had a change
<kenvandine> at least to the journal api
<Laney> that might be a bug
<jbicha> maybe recent gnome-logs is just using newer features?
<kenvandine> and i guess that'll always work since systemd depends on libsystemd binary:Version
<kenvandine> that could be too
<kenvandine> jbicha, you are probably right, must use newer API?
<Laney> well, it's probable not everything is exposed in the C API
<jbicha> I'm just guessing though
<Laney> so gnome-logs probably has an insufficient dependency
<Laney> if that's true
<jbicha> yes
<kenvandine> i think since the backports PPA is just intended for snaps, it should be safe to include that backport
<kenvandine> it's not like the system's systemd will get replaced
<Laney> it's that the programs might try to do something to it which won't work
<Laney> I'd ask xnox :P
<kenvandine> xnox, ^^ thoughts on including a backport of libsystemd0 for xenial in the gnome-3-24 backports PPA which we use for building gnome 3.24 snaps?
<kenvandine> xnox, users shouldn't be installing debs from that PPA
<kenvandine> we just need a newer libsystemd0 than xenial has
<kenvandine> xnox, and the newer libsystemd0 in a snap works fine on a 16.04 desktop
<xnox> kenvandine, this sounds scary.
<Laney> it's things like: systemd from artful exposes a new D-Bus API from pid 1
<Laney> libsystemd0 from artful wraps that
<Laney> you call that on 16.04
<Laney> ???????????????
<xnox> kenvandine, what exacatly do you need? and maybe we can just cherry-pick that?
<kenvandine> xnox, that was my first thought
<kenvandine> gnome-logs snap
<kenvandine> it uses the journal API
<xnox> libsystemd0 is fairly stable.
<kenvandine> maybe uses api that has been added since the version in 16.04
<kenvandine> the systemd binary is not included in the snap
<kenvandine> just libsystemd0
<kenvandine> and it works for the journal on a 16.04 host
<kenvandine> as well as on an artful host
<kenvandine> xnox, libsystemd0 229 doesn't work and 232 does.  I can try to see what commits in there might introduce something gnome-logs needs and cherry pick just that
<xnox> kenvandine, i can look into gnome-logs code too. you say snap? but i can just pull artful package too right?
<kenvandine> xnox, yup
<Laney> :3
<willcooke> Anyone seeing odd suspend/resume behavour when open/closing the laptop lid?
<Laney> seb128 was complaining about something
<Laney> I didn't see any problems myself
<Laney> however I am about to suspend after a dist-upgrade / reboot
<Laney> maybe the laptop will explode
<Laney> night!
<kenvandine> boom
<willcooke> heh
<willcooke> night all
<Beret> how's the hidpi fixes going, anyone know?
<xnox> kenvandine, note that there was library consolidation. whilst on 232 one may only need to link in libsystemd0 on 229 one may need to link both libsystemd0 and libsystemd-journal0
<kenvandine> i think i've traced this down to iterating the journal for boot ids
<xnox> oooh, sounds interesting
<kenvandine> in gl_journal_get_boots it has a break if sd_journal_previous was 0
<kenvandine> so if it successfully moves to the previous, it breaks out of the loop and never appends the boot id to an array
<kenvandine> not sure why that would behave differently in 229 vs 232
<xnox> 232, not 234?
 * xnox sees some fixes in 234
<kenvandine> yeah, 232
<kenvandine> i built 232 from zesty for xenial
<kenvandine> 234 bumped debhelper to 10
<kenvandine> so it was easier to toss up a rebuild from zesty's package :)
<kenvandine> xnox, actually, the host is running 234 though
<xnox> sure.
<kenvandine> so libsystemd0 from 229 fails when talking to systemd 234
<kenvandine> but 232 doesn't fail to talk to 234
<xnox> the thing about sd-journal.h stuff is that it is actually journald code, thus any backports to fix those api calls, will mean backporting and fixes for journald and/or changing journald behaviour
<xnox> diffing sd-journal.c alone doesn't show anything of great interest =/
<kenvandine> yeah, i did that too :/
<xnox> oh oh oh
<xnox> we compile v232+ journals with more features, hence older stuff should not be able to open it.
<kenvandine> ah
<xnox> however, i guess format issues is not the problem here.
<kenvandine> that might do it
<xnox> not sure, but would be interesting theory to test.
<xnox> i think seb128 complaint about it too.
<xnox> in essence e.g. journalctl --file system.journal -> will fail if e.g. journalctl is from xenial, and system.journal is from artful.
<xnox> kenvandine, can you open a new bug against systemd, subscribe me, and i will investigate if this is the same thing, or not.
<xnox> kenvandine, also you can build your snaps with 17.04 targetting core 16.04
<xnox> in ppa, i beleive, have you tried that?
<kenvandine> i don't think we want to do that?
<kenvandine> we have a backport ppa for gnome-3-24 built for 16.04
<kenvandine> that we use to build 3.24 snaps from
<kenvandine> building with 17.04 would probably cause issues
<kenvandine> xnox, bug 1715719
<ubot5`> bug 1715719 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd v232+ journals aren't compatible with journalctrl from 229" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1715719
<kenvandine> xnox, thx!
<kenvandine> sigh... gnome-software is sucking my laptop dry again
<xnox> kenvandine, nah... that's not the bug  i wanted.
<xnox> kenvandine, i wanted a bug / description of what is failing for you in gnome-logs and how to reproduce it.
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i'll update it
<kenvandine> although i think the summary is basically accurate
<kenvandine> xnox, would it be helpful to attach a snap that doesn't work on an artful host?
<xnox> kenvandine, i'm still confused why you use a backport ppa to build things from zesty on xenila to be run with artful.
<kenvandine> the snaps run on ubuntu core 16
<kenvandine> so the same snap runs on 16.10, 17.04 and 17.10
<kenvandine> the PPA is really just xenial builds of gnome libs from 3.24
<kenvandine> it's not generally anything to do with zesty
<kenvandine> i just chose to rebuild the source from zesty instead of artful because of the debhelper build dep
<kenvandine> i could just build the zesty source in a xenial chroot without changes
<xnox> kenvandine, it feels strange that the snap cannot link and use libsystemd0 from the host, rather than the one in the core or in the snap.
<kenvandine> xnox, snapd is designed to prevent that
<kenvandine> all it's depends need to be in the snap
<kenvandine> xnox, updated the description, perhaps that helps
<xnox> kenvandine, i guess doing lp:ubuntu-archive-tools/copy-package of src:systemd with binaries from ubuntu archive zesty into your ppa, and staging just libsystemd0 into your snap maybe the faster solution fo ryou.
<kenvandine> xnox, well we need to pull the dep from the PPA for the automated builds
<kenvandine> the snaps we upload to the store are built on LP
<xnox> launchpad automated snap builds can be done with ppa sources....
<kenvandine> xnox, yes
<kenvandine> xnox, the PPA is only meant to be used for snaps, so the actual systemd binary shouldn't ever end up on a host from that PPA
<kenvandine> we use the PPA to pull depends, which is just pulling in the lib
<xnox> such that when you do build of xenial, to 16.04 LTS with PPA it can pull and stage the libsystemd0 which you published in your ppa for the xenial suite; even thought that was a binary copy form Ubuntu Archive zesty release
<xnox> you should be able in your snapcraft.yaml to just stage the /lib/<tripplet>/libsystemd0.so.* stuff cause you don't want your snaps to be fatter than they really need to be.
<kenvandine> xnox, yeah, that's basically what i would do but I had planned to copy the source and let it rebuild
<kenvandine> xnox, yes
<kenvandine> my snap is only 7M :)
<xnox> you don't have to rebuild, binary copy saves you backport work.
<xnox> but ideally xenial's libsystemd0 would just work for gnome-logs case.
<kenvandine> xnox, that would be better, yes
<xnox> also confused why it's a binary interface rather than a dbus interface =/
<kenvandine> i used dbus-monitor, didn't see any dbus traffic
<xnox> yeah, annoying.
<mark__> Greetings, I have been testing 17.10 and Ubuntu Dock is broken on my Ubuntu session.   I also can't open the Dock settings under displays.  It just closes the settings window when I click on Displays.  Any ideas on how I can correct this?
<jdstrand> kenvandine: fyi, https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/the-desktop-interfaces/2042
<jdstrand> kenvandine: and hi!
<jdstrand> kenvandine: also, https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/73 (updates for new interfaces)
<Beret> so
<Beret> somehow in a recent update my artful machine has managed to revert to X rather than wayland
<Beret> even if I choose the default (non X) when logging in
<Beret> is that a known issue?
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-09-08
<kenvandine> jdstrand, thx!
 * RAOF learns about the new (symver) dpkg-symbols modifier. Woot!
<duflu> RAOF: What's that?
<RAOF> Take the version of a symbol from the symbol version 😀
<RAOF> So, to pick a random example:
<RAOF> (symver)MIR_SERVER_45 0.25
<RAOF> To make all those symbols resolve to a version dependency of >= 0.25
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> morning
<jibel> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<jibel> didrocks, tu es là de bonne heure ce matin. Ca va ?
<didrocks> jibel: ça va bien, en fait, je commence souvent vers 7h avant que Martin ne se réveille, je ne lance pas IRC tout de suite par contre
<didrocks> jibel: et toi, comment ça va ?
<jibel> didrocks, très bien, tout le monde part à l'école enfin un peu de calme :)
<didrocks> héhé, j'imagine :)
<didrocks> Martin dort encore, j'ai une heure de tranquilité :p
<jibel> ah moi j'ai jusque 17h ;)
<duflu> Morning didrocks, jibel
<jibel> Morning duflu
<didrocks> hey duflu
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<didrocks> hey ricotz
<colinl> Hi everyone!
<colinl> duflu: I've updated the patch we were talking about yesterday :)
<colinl> and subscribed ubuntu-sponsors. I hope it'll go in (and upstream too!) :)
<duflu> colinl, thanks. I'm not a sponsor myself, and I know the sponsors queue can be weeks deep. So it's good to get it in there early
<colinl> I'm crossing fingers :)
<colinl> TBH I already push my patched package to my users' desktops, but I'm sure that'll cause me more work as long as it's not upstreamed
<didrocks> in the "fun bugs" style:
<didrocks> - in a terminal, gnome-screenshot -a -> works as expected
<didrocks> in the dock "quicklist" -> it doesn't
<seb128> didrocks, do you debug it?
<seb128> I can confirm, it's weird
<didrocks> seb128: I don't right now, on other things
<didrocks> seb128: it's the only option which isn't upstream btw
<seb128> k, I'm poking a bit
<didrocks> seb128: I wonder if it's related to "run in a terminal"
<seb128> which one?
<didrocks> the "take a Screenshot of selected area" desktop entry
<seb128> the take a screenshot of a win doesn't work either for me
<seb128> in the context menu
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> it did for me, or didn't?
<didrocks> let me retry
<didrocks> you're right, I thought I saw the flash first
<didrocks> (as it's really subtile clues that it's been taken
<didrocks> ok, so one upstream option doesn't work either
<didrocks> would be easier to push on bugzilla thus :p
<didrocks> seb128: could be related on a race grabbing something from wayland
<didrocks> to*
<seb128> could be
<seb128> I'm looking at the env
<didrocks> I would say try a "sleep 1 &&"
<didrocks> just to rule that out
<seb128> the syslog has
<seb128> gnome-screensho[9531]: Unable to use GNOME Shell's builtin screenshot interface, resorting to fallback X11.
<didrocks> (unsure how you can reload the desktop file though without reloading the shell)
<didrocks> hum?
<didrocks> and when ran on a terminal
<didrocks> no message I guess?
<seb128> no
<seb128> maybe an env issue
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> I think the action is dbus activated
<didrocks> well, the shell should have all dbus env…
<didrocks> but yeah, good lead! :)
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> happy friday willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke, happy friday
<seb128> didrocks, no diff in the env, sleep delay doesn't make a difference
<Laney> ahoy
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> hey seb128, happy friday
<Laney> waht's up
<Laney> wh
<Laney> at
<didrocks> seb128: interesting… Have you tried Terminal=true? (maybe even on the main element for debugging as I don't know if that can be overriden per desktop action)
<didrocks> hey hey Laney
<seb128> didrocks, let me keep looking a bit
<seb128> Laney, it's friday!
<didrocks> even *F*riday :)
<Laney> hey didrocks!!!
<didrocks> fry day ? ;)
<Laney> ah good old friday
<Laney> my friend
 * Laney has 999999999999 emails
<Laney> seems prodstack swift was a bit sad overnight
<didrocks> testing thunderbird's limit?
<Laney> oho
<Laney> *mutt* could deal with it easily :P
<didrocks> anyone knows the difference between org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power button-power vs power-button-action?
<didrocks> (we were already overriding the first one, the second seems to be the "new" one?)
<didrocks> greppingin g-s-d source code doesn't show up button-power
<seb128> didrocks, those are old deprecated/removed in g-sd
<seb128> didrocks, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=50564cde
<didrocks> ah, making sense, so changing semantic and so removed
<Laney> ones we kept for usd/ucc?
<didrocks> hum, I don't know if we depends on it for ucc
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> we still use them there
<Laney> nod
<didrocks> ok, so just adding the new override
<Laney> we have a few reverts for dropped stuff like that
<didrocks> I wonder if it worths adding to migration keys
<didrocks> are it seems it's not a one to one
<didrocks> maybe doesn't worth it
<Laney> mmm
<Laney> those reverts might be a good thing to look at generally though, nice idea
<seb128> what migrated to what?
<Laney> maybe some others can be migrated sensibly
<didrocks> for our users button-power -> power-button-action
<Laney> like if gsd upstream dropped something and we kept it, see what it was dropped for, maybe something to migrate there
<didrocks> Laney: unsure anyone have cycles to look at usd/ucc for those
<didrocks> but yeah, maybe some others can be migrated
<seb128> power-button -> power-button-action?
<Laney> fine, that's just an idea
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> well they dropped it
<seb128> then added back under another name
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=69d9d8b
<seb128> (go GNOME go)
<seb128> so yeah migrationg makes sense
<didrocks> let me look if the enum is the same
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-settings-daemon/ubuntu/files/head:/debian/patches/ some more reverts in there
<didrocks> the enums are different
<didrocks> and there isn't a one to one mapping
<didrocks> let's override the default for now
<didrocks> with interactive, as we discussed the other day
<seb128> +1
<seb128> didrocks, the enum seems similar, there was just a logout action at the end which isn't there anymore
<seb128> no?
<didrocks> are you sure?
<didrocks> I http://paste.ubuntu.com/25488815/
<didrocks> have this ^
<didrocks> there is logout, the numbers don't match
<didrocks> no more shutdown, a "blank" as well which was != from nothing
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> didrocks, that's what I was looking at, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25488823/
<seb128> so wrong thing I guess
<didrocks> seb128: interesting that it doesn't match the enums schema file…
<seb128> anyway I don't think there is much need to migrate
<seb128> so yeah, interactive for all is good :-)
<didrocks> yeah, I don't think it's the most important settings to migrate
<didrocks> (and I'm not one telling that, note it down!)
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> "that day"…
<didrocks> ok, pushing this for the ubuntu session
<didrocks> Trevinho: hey, did you work (I don't remember if there is a branch you proposed on the gtk theme) about separators?
<didrocks> https://didrocks.fr/images/artful-shell-transition/dock_settings_finale.png
<didrocks> -> I guess we are not supposed to have separators at all in the title bar
<seb128> speaking of theme
<didrocks> (next to settings, we can see one, same next to the minimize/maximize/close buttons)
<seb128> does anyone else find that the spaces between items on the GNOME menus looks buggy
<seb128> like in the shell appmenu and in the context menus on the launcher
<didrocks> (actually, there are separators, but they are aligned)
<seb128> it seems the same under adwaita (if I tested that correctly)
<didrocks> you meant the separators are taking a whole line?
<didrocks> instead of just separate?
<seb128> https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/lib/exe/fetch.php?tok=4ff128&media=http%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2FImRfmSe.png
<seb128> that ^
<seb128> I mean there is like 1km space between sections
<seb128> so yeah, maybe it's just one line
<seb128> but lines are big
<seb128> the space looks even bigger than a line of text
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> it seems like the separators are taking a while menu entry
<didrocks> whole*
<didrocks> (with the extra spaces between it, I think that's why it looks bigger)
<didrocks> it didn't bug me much TBH, but I can see why you don't like it
<seb128> let's see if we get more people thinking it's a bug
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: hey! Once you get time, as you are working on the gtk theme, do you mind looking at the g-c-c alignement issue + double border on the side panel? ^
<willcooke> didrocks, andyrock - the badge support for dock, is there a branch I can point to for the newsletter?
<seb128> didrocks, so gnome-screenshot makes the dbus call telling the shell to take a screenshot but the shell doesn't do it, it works if I change the focus though
<seb128> didrocks, seems like a shell bug/limitation
<seb128> didrocks, the context menu "takes a grab" or some modern equivalent, or at least makes the screenshooting fail
<seb128> the file is never creates on disk
<Trevinho> didrocks: in headerbar yes
<seb128> which makes the screenshoting fail/display the "can't talk to shell" warning
<seb128> the gerror is "can't open file"
<seb128> which is the file shell is supposed to write
<didrocks> willcooke: andyrock proposed it to dash to dock, but it's under review: https://github.com/micheleg/dash-to-dock/pull/590
<willcooke> didrocks, perfect, thanks
<willcooke> good work andyrock
<didrocks> seb128: some of those options are upstream, correct?
<seb128> didrocks, yes, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-screenshot/tree/src/org.gnome.Screenshot.desktop.in#n23
<seb128> in any case even if they were not, the issue is a shell one
<didrocks> yeah
 * andyrock is working on the rest of api right now
<didrocks> Trevinho: also, it seems that it doesn't really support people tweaking the button to the left: http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=350870Capturedcrande20170908114547.png
<Trevinho> didrocks: I remember I had that issue, but I think it's related to how that app is done...
<Trevinho> Like using two bars. Thus the issue
<didrocks> Trevinho: would make sense, I told the guy to report it to bugzilla anyway
<flexiondotorg> @didrocks: I'll get what I worked on landed and then look at g-c-c borders after.
<willcooke> seb128, finally got round to reading the meeting notes from this week while writing the news letter - it's been a busy week!  Really exciting to see lots of fixes and improvements going in.  Thanks desktoppers, good work!
<Trevinho> :)
<seb128> willcooke, indeed :-)
<colinl> hi!
<colinl> are packages upstream versions already frozen for Artful ?
<Laney> not exactly, but we are bug fixing rather than introducing new features now, and there is a freeze in place enforcing that
<colinl> thanks
<Laney> so it depends what is in the upstream version
<seb128> colinl, what package are you looking after?
<colinl> seb128: nothing special. I'm just in the process of fixing a few bugs we hit at work on Xenial, trying to work with upstream maintainers to get them integrated. I guess i'll file bugs with debdiffs once the patches will go in upstream :)
<colinl> and then SRU bugs for Xenial
<seb128> colinl, that sounds like a good idea, bugfixes and fine for artful for a while
<colinl> ok :)
<colinl> am I right in believing it's better to have my patches ack'd upstream before submitting them to Launchpad?
<jamesh> colinl: as a general rule, we'd prefer to minimise the number of patches we need to maintain.
<jamesh> colinl: when moving forward to a new upstream version, each of those patches could break and need to be fixed
<colinl> completely understandable - that's why I'm trying to get them upstream too :)
<seb128> yeah that's better
<seb128> then cherrypicking to the package is fine
<jamesh> a backport patch is a lot simpler though: the way to port it forward is to delete it :-)
<colinl> indeed :)
<colinl> well, I hope my patches will get some maintainer attention (it's sometimes hard in big projects :) )
<willcooke> seb128, Laney - could you proof read the weekly newsletter when you get a mo?
<seb128> sure
<doko> willcooke: who is responsible for firefox/thunderbird, at least in current development versions?
<seb128> doko, nobody
<seb128> which is an issue we know
<doko> ok, good =) doesn't help migration of the current packages ;p
<seb128> right, patches/help are welcome
<seb128> it's one of the reasons we want to drop some archs, cf -devel list discussion
<seb128> though currently armhf is failing and that one needs fixing
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, when are we going to get firefox 55 in artful?
<doko> kenvandine: ^^^ fix the armhf build ;-P
<kenvandine> doko, oh... :-p
 * kenvandine runs and hides
<doko> he really ran ...
<seb128> kenvandine, somebody needs to fix it but we don't have a maintainer, you are welcome to give it a try
<kenvandine> lol
<kenvandine> i crashed gnome-shell somehow
<seb128> though foundations said they would help to fix the armhf issue
<chrisccoulson> can foundations take rust instead?
<seb128> willcooke, can you copy/share it to me in some other way? I don't know where my ubikey is and my google auth is not working for some reason so I'm out of 2fa
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that would be an idea :-)
<Laney> willcooke: the snaps section is a copy of last week's?
<willcooke> Laney, yeah, I moved it while I was copy and pasting to wordpress
<willcooke> I wont put it in the email
<willcooke> ta
<Laney> ok
<Laney> I guess that's what the yellow thing is
<willcooke> ya
<Laney> k, that'll do pig
<willcooke> :)
<doko> chrisccoulson, seb128: I provided the initial packages for the backports. the agreement was that these would be maintained by the desktop team. you're already doing all the llvm backports for mesa anyway,
<jbicha> didrocks: it looks like your prediction was right https://bugzilla.gnome.org/787446
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 787446 in general "panel: Disable top bar transparency (by default)" [Normal,New]
<didrocks> jbicha: yeah, I was expecting this to happen, seeing the time it took us to get good transparency/blur on Unity…
<seb128> doko, I don't think desktop has been touching any of those packages in the recent cycles
<doko> seb128: sure, tjaalton does on a regular basis
<doko> or isn't he -desktopish?
<seb128> doko, he isn't
<doko> ohh, great
<tjaalton> nah, hwe
<willcooke> night all, have a good one
<ahoneybun> oh goodness no
<ahoneybun> https://didrocks.fr/images/artful-shell-transition/new-theme-main-view.png
<ahoneybun> who thinks that looks good?
<jbicha> ahoneybun: please be more respectful
<jbicha> fwiw, there's a good chance the GNOME 3.26 top bar won't be translucent
<tsimonq2> (imho it would look still being a little translucent but if it's darker than the panel :) )
 * acheronuk looks at his customised plasma 5 with transparent panels
<ahoneybun> with that wallpaper it does not look good with transparent
<Gargoyle> Evenin'
<Gargoyle> Anyone got any thoughts on why "gnome-software --gapplication-service" is running at 450% cpu?
<Gargoyle> This is 17.10 with all the latest updates to about 10 mins ago.
<Gargoyle> Actually, launching gnome software spins up another 4 processes and takes it to 750%
<Gargoyle> killall = gone. No side effects! :/ !?
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-09-03
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<duflu> Morning didrocks, jibel
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<jamesh> hi seb128
<duflu> Hi seb128 and jamesh
<seb128> hey jamesh, duflu, how are you? did you have a good w.e? and how is monday going?
<duflu> seb128, going well. The weekend was busy. In the middle of 6 birthdays in quick succession plus father's day. Monday is also good. How are you?
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<andyrock> good morning!
<duflu> Hey andyrock
<oSoMoN> morning andyrock
<seb128> hey andyrock! wb! had good holidays?
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<seb128> duflu, I'm good, spent 3 days in France visiting my gf's familly, her sister just had a baby
<andyrock> seb128: yeah doing camping in northern Greece
<seb128> nice
<jamesh> It's starting to feel like winter has ended, which is nice
<duflu> jamesh, I hope you're right because I have some walking and bussing tomorrow. The forecast is not good
<duflu> But yeah. Windows all open finally
<duflu> And now it starts raining
<Laney> YEAHHHHHH
<duflu> Laney wins for enthusiasm. Morning Laney
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney
<duflu> And morning willcooke
<didrocks> hey Laney! welcome back
<willcooke> hihihi
<seb128> hey Laney, wb! how are you? had good holidays?
<seb128> hey willcooke
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke
<Laney> hey duflu oSoMoN didrocks seb128 willcooke!!!!!
<Laney> how's it going?
<duflu> I would say well, but sounds like not as well as you, Laney
<Laney> had a good time yes, surfing (campsite in a cloud at the top of big hill was less fun, rain every evening) was nice & visiting ireland was grrrrrrrrrrrreat
<Laney> I had 1 pint of Guinness to confirm that it isn't all that over there either
<Laney> duflu: Just seen my emails, excitement abating.
<Laney> what did I miss?
<seb128> not a lot, business as usual
<seb128> GNOME .0 tarballs day today!
<seb128> also I think the appstream service went down after a maintainance round on the machine and it looks like nobody out of you has any clue about it so it stayed like that waiting for you :-/
<Laney> someone want to learn?
<seb128> maybe ask in the meeting tomorrow
<seb128> otherwise I wonder if we should get someone from foundations to learn about it
<Laney> ok then, for information I asked in the past too
<seb128> it's sort of part of the deb/apt stack nowadays
<seb128> willcooke, ^
<Laney> k, feel free to do that if you want
<Laney> what is the problem?
<seb128> I don't know, someone on #u-r mentioned a "failed to connect" error
<seb128> and jbicha was asking around about it
<seb128> so I would guess the service is down
<seb128> like it didn't come back up after an outage
<Laney> does http://appstream.ubuntu.com/ work for you?
<seb128> yes
<willcooke> seb128, sounds like a topic for our Foundations meeting for sure, but yeah, makes sense for at least some other people in our team to know more about it
<seb128> Laney, is there a timestamp of the last update somewhere?
<Laney> in the .yml.gz file
<seb128> Laney, https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/08/22/%23ubuntu-release.html#t08:47
<seb128> was the "report"
<seb128> but maybe they sorted it out anyway
<seb128> if you say everything is fine?
<seb128> anyway, I wanted to point it out in case
<Laney> dunno, let me look
<Laney> thx
<Laney> an email would have been good probably
<Laney> ok, that's the internal rsync
<seb128> right, I tried to chase down foundation/Steve, I though someone there would know aobut it
<Laney> that is more information
<seb128> ah
<seb128> good :)
<Laney> probably the  archive's copy is out of date then
<seb128> andyrock, gnome-online-accounts 3.30 is in Debian if you feel like doing the merge/rebasing ours to the current one? :)
<andyrock> seb128: kk
<seb128> thx
<Laney> laney@nightingale> GET http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/cosmic/main/dep11/Components-amd64.yml.gz | zcat | sed '6q;d'                                                                                                       ~
<Laney> Time: 20180821T043423
<seb128> what does that sed bit does?
<seb128> but yeah, outdated
<seb128> I know where to check next time at least
<Laney> print the nth line
<Laney> sed -n '/^Time:/p' would hhave been cooler
<seb128> :)
<Laney> ubuntu@juju-prod-ue-appstream-back-machine-5:~$ uptime
<Laney>  08:28:41 up 13 days,  1:11,  1 user,  load average: 1.09, 1.09, 1.07
<Laney> bet that's when it broke
<Laney> better now, had to restart the rsync daemon
<seb128> jbicha, ^
<seb128> Laney, thx
<seb128> Laney, do we have any documentation at all about the service? could be useful to at least have a wiki page describing where the service is, how to connect to the machine and how to start/restart it in such situation
<Laney> ok
<seb128> thx
<Laney> I still would like a co maintainer
<seb128> Yes, agreed
<Laney> good
<willcooke> https://twitter.com/barton808/status/1035617038478336000 <-- moar Dell laptops with Ubuntu on
<juliank> willcooke: It seems that some users are confused by the applications showing in the initial setup screen. I think the intention there was showing apps the user might not know already, but I'm not sure.
 * juliank reads to much reddit
<juliank> I found it interesting to see some apps I've never even heard of
<juliank> but it might be worthwhile mixing in some popular apps too, for users new to Ubuntu so they see their favorite apps are available too
<juliank> reference https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/9c4m9w/is_there_a_reasoning_behind_the_welcome_apps/
<willcooke> juliank, that list is dynamically updated from the promoted snaps at that time (do a "$ snap find")
<juliank> I see
<willcooke> so the advocacy team tend to promote things around release time like Spotify
<willcooke> and then they cycle through the many other snaps as and when.  They might have a push on developer tools one week and games the next
<willcooke> so it should be a continually revolving list
<darkxst> hey desktopers, any plans to get spidermonkey 60 in for cosmic?
<willcooke> juliank, reading the reddit thread now
<juliank> It might make sense to have two lists "popular" and "promoted" and show both
<willcooke> juliank, yeah, could be.  FWIW - it also hides snaps you already have installed
<oSoMoN> popey, Wimpress: do we have a Travis CI account associated to https://github.com/ubuntu ?
<popey> Not that I'm aware of
<popey> Not sure I would know though.
<oSoMoN> popey, do you know who might know if we do?
<darkxst> also is there a freeze exception for 3.30 bits? or need to file FFe's for anything I want to upload? (mainly tracker right atm)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, maybe you do ? ^
<seb128> darkxst, there is no ffe, you need to ask for one
<duflu> gdm3 will get updated, right?.... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bugs?field.tag=fixed-in-gdm-3.29.92
<darkxst> seb128, ok, that is fine, was only asking because sometimes in the past there was
<oSoMoN> Laney, would you mind merging https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/britney/hints-ubuntu-libreoffice/+merge/354161 ? I am currently re-assessing the situation with that java crash on i386, but don't want to block the LO migration in the meantime
<seb128> darkxst, there is a standing ffe for GNOME minor updates, not for bumping through series
<seb128> duflu, yes, anything that is on 3.29 is going to be updated to the stable version
<seb128> probably even to .1 before 1801
<seb128> 01->10
<darkxst> seb128, and spidermonkey 60?
<seb128> darkxst, no idea about that, no plan that I read of
<popey> oSoMoN: ask kenvandine[m]  according to https://github.com/orgs/ubuntu/people
<darkxst> so gjs will stay on a dev release?
<darkxst> there are currently issues with i386 tests failing but otherwise it seems ok
<seb128> I've no idea about that stack, they bumped the depends between 1.53.3 and stable?
<RAOF> Hey desktop frens! In putting the finishing touches to the new colord I see Lintian suggesting the girs should go in the multiarch paths but meson doesn't put them there by default.
<RAOF> How are people (or are people) getting their girs in the right place?
<darkxst> seb128, yep, mozjs60 port came in around 1.53.90
<darkxst> currently hanging in debian new queue
<darkxst> mozjs60 that is
 * duflu suggests a plymouth update for bug 1767918 and simultaneously runs away to make dinner
<ubot5> bug 1767918 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Login password from GDM is shown in plain text on the VT1 console" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767918
<seb128> darkxst, well, I've no idea, best asking chrisccoulson maybe or jbicha
<seb128> hey RAOF
<seb128> RAOF, I don't know about the gir question, looks to gnome-bluetooth as an example it doesn't seem to do anything special  and it ends up in the multiarch dir
<darkxst> seb128, chrisccoulson has nothing to do with spidermonkey
<seb128> darkxst, good, you seem to know who does and who to ask then :)
<darkxst> seb128, what is with the animosity? Yes I know someone that can help, but sometimes wonder why I should
<seb128> ?
<seb128> I'm unsure what's the problem, I tried to help, you didn't like my answer, no big deal
<seb128> Chris had been doing recent mozjs update for security and knows about that stack, I though he could have an opinion
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozjs52/52.9.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 is no "nothing" btw
<Laney> I'd have thought whoever was doing the gjs update would sync / upload that
<RAOF> <freenode_seb "RAOF, I don't know about the gir"> Hm. Ok, I'm check out gnome-bluetooth tomorrow...
<darkxst> Laney, its still in Debian NEW and then still has issues, but yes
<Laney> hopefully no big deal
<darkxst> but it is a question of pre-release mozjs
<Laney> pre release?
<darkxst> yes
<Laney> k, I miss that information, where's that?
<darkxst> while gjs switched over, there is no official real yet of the standalone spidermonekry stuff
<darkxst> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/spidermonkey/prereleases/60/
<seb128> RAOF, totem-pl-parser and nautilus also don't do anything special and have their file in the multiarch dir ...  maybe your libdir is not correctly set?
<RAOF> The shared libraries end up in the right libdir...
<seb128> weird
<seb128> I don't know then, sorry
<seb128> RAOF, https://github.com/mesonbuild/meson/blob/master/mesonbuild/modules/gnome.py#L643
<seb128> RAOF, that suggests the default in meson is to use libdir
<RAOF> Hrm. It does, doesn't it. Thanks, I'll poke around a bit more tomorrow.
<Laney> darkxst: right, that's mozjs releases for you, it comes from http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/teams/releng/tarballs-needing-help/mozjs/
<Laney> similar happened for 52
<darkxst> laney, without questioning their release process with is close to useless, the question was more will we be able to land it in cosmic
<oSoMoN> thanks Laney for the hints update!
<Laney> oSoMoN: np, forgot to reply on IRC, sorry!
<didrocks> oSoMoN: no, it's just my personal account
<Laney> darkxst: don't see why not, I think we basically just take whatever they throw out
<Laney> probably will even update bionic with 60 at some point
<Laney> but that means fixing javascript to not break
<Laney> there's a tool to check for that in gjs tho, which is cool
<didrocks> Trevinho: thanks for reducing the diff on Yaru!
<didrocks999> dac, je viens de voir l'invitation :)
<didrocks999> jibel: ^
 * didrocks had a kernel freeze, looking for logs…
<Trevinho> didrocks: yw, and eventually that line was the only wrong I think
<didrocks> great!
<didrocks> Trevinho: I'll be back on your MPs soon, have you updated the bileto ticket, do you think you need testing or can I just trust you? ;)
<Trevinho> didrocks: I double-checked again, probably it was more manual mistake when adding that line than other
<Trevinho> didrocks: well, bileto is updated
<Trevinho> so testing can always be appreciated :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: oki :)
<didrocks> speaking of issues, the last one who merge the icon theme in Yaru did a cp instead of git merge…
<didrocks> so now, conflicts everywhere
<Trevinho> didrocks:  prior of syncing the VCS's I've to push the taged and changelog finalisation commits
<Trevinho> didrocks: yay :-D
<didrocks> Trevinho: ok! Let me deal with the merge, then back to your reviews, if all good testing and pinging you :)
<Trevinho> Laney: ah.... you're back, welcome back then! :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: and with L_aney we were saying about using telling them to use gbp dch for generating the changes, so we did last time... It works fine, but it tends not to group items per user properly...
<Trevinho> so implies some manual fixes -_-
<Trevinho> unless there's a dch flag for fixing it
<didrocks> Trevinho: is there any documentation in our wiki page for this?
<Trevinho> as otherwise changelog entries won't say much and since it's a native package is nice to have debian/changelog to match
<didrocks> I don't know about gbp dch either
<Trevinho> didrocks: nope, we just said we could use that... and we did :-D
<Laney> moin Trevinho
<Trevinho> you know, we're less prone to legislation than you
<Trevinho> 😂
<didrocks> better to document if we want everyone to use it though :p
<didrocks> so, I'll let you Laney and Trevinho doing this ;)
<Trevinho> anyway, yes... I can add it somewhere, desktop/git or somewhere else?
<didrocks> a note on desktop/git sounds good!
<Laney> depends if it's recommended for all packages or just yaru
<Trevinho> it's just ` gbp dch --debian-branch=$(git current-branch)`
<Trevinho> well without the 2nd part whichj works only ehre
<Trevinho> `gbp dch` works
<didrocks> recommended for all native package I would say?
<Trevinho> I'd say for native packages always
<Trevinho> yep
<didrocks> the lack of "moving directories" is a little bit annoying…
<didrocks> like, as when merging Suru icon (even if the last merger did it right), the new icons are in Suru/ instead of icons/
<Trevinho> Ouch.... those moments when you get to your bt keyboatd and the trackpoint gum is missing :-(
<jbicha> seb128: you may want to cherry-pick https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-disk-utility/commit/e13e73797f
<didrocks> excellent, didn't know about git merge -s recursive -Xsubtree=…
<seb128> jbicha, thx
<jbicha> Trevinho: there is a multimaint-merge option for gbp-dch, we could probably add that to debian/gbp.conf
<Trevinho> didrocks: how could you miss that... 😅
<seb128> is there a gbp special worklow to cherry pick an upstream commit as patch?
<Trevinho> (joking)
<seb128> or do I just git show > patch and add to the serie as usual?
<Trevinho> I mean, how with git can change the world by different arguments
<Trevinho> noooo
<Trevinho> seb128:
<Trevinho> gbp pq import
<Trevinho> git cherry-pick sha
<jbicha> Trevinho: https://salsa.debian.org/systemd-team/systemd/blob/master/debian/gbp.conf
<Trevinho> gbp pq export --no-patch-numbers
<Trevinho> done
<seb128> Trevinho, thx
<Trevinho> seb128: it's basically this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/git#Working_on_patches
<Trevinho> i'd add the --no-patch-numbers as default to gbp.conf though
<didrocks> Trevinho: sure! That was sooooooooooooo obivous ;)
<seb128> Trevinho, number or not I don't care, it's just cosmetic of filenames
<seb128> it's somewhat easier to reference/read in order with numbers imhop
<seb128> but that's personnal taste
<didrocks> seb128: feel free to rephrase if you didn't find it as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/git#Pick_some_upstream_commits
<seb128> didrocks, ah thanks, I read the page but I forgot about that section
<didrocks> well, with the amount of info, not surprised :)
<seb128> especially that I'm still not comfortable with git
<Trevinho> seb128: well, if they all were with numnbers... but well, changing numbering is bad
<seb128> I did nuke a checkout again earlier today because it's just easier than trying to figure out how to "undo" changes to several branches
<seb128> (I did a gbp import-orig on debian/experimental instead of debian/unstable)
<Trevinho> seb128: in case of troubles, improvise :-D
<Trevinho> seb128: do you have a ~/.bashrc with a PS1 so that you show the current branch on the cmd prompt?
<seb128> now I'm trying to understand the difference between pq import and rebase and which one makes more sense to create a patch :p
<seb128> Trevinho, no, but I knew in what branch I was
<Trevinho> seb128: well, gbp pq import or git rebase or gbp pq rebase?
<seb128> I just forgot that 3.30 uploads were going to unstable now
<seb128> unless 3.29 which which we were uploading to experimental
<seb128> Trevinho, sorry, gbp pq import vc gbp pq rebase
<Trevinho> as gbp pq import only transforms patches into commits, gbp pq rebase refreshes the patches allowing you to fix conflicts on the way
<Trevinho> so rebase is needed only when you've imported something old and need then to rebase on the latest one
<seb128> well I don't want to "edit" other patches
<Trevinho> like you import new upstream, patch doesn't apply, you force the import to an old version then it will rebase and stop for fixing
<seb128> I think I'm just going to git show patch and add that to srie :p
<Trevinho> nooooo
<seb128> oh yes
<seb128> simple & efficient :)
<Trevinho> if gbp pq import doesn't work, then neither the build will
<seb128> well I don't know
<Trevinho> i tell you...
<seb128> you guys gave me different workflows/commands
<Trevinho> it's three commands for easy picking,
<seb128> and I'm lost in deciding now
<Trevinho> import -> cherry-pick -> export. Done
<seb128> k, let me try that
<Trevinho> and then you'll understand my love for this :D. or maybe not
<seb128> let's see ;)
<seb128> oh, lol
<seb128> ok, not for this cycle, I forgot that gnome-disk-utility doesn't have a vcs on launchpad
<seb128> WIN, I get the easy way out, dch & cp & debuild -S  & dput
<seb128> \o/
<Trevinho> oh... This old guy! :-D
<Trevinho> hours of development in tools, when cp was the only method for making him happy!
<seb128> :)
<seb128> well, I did my share of updates using the new workflow now
<seb128> so I'm fine with it
<didrocks> and snapcraft starts to fail on CI…
 * didrocks goes to #snappy once again
<seb128> I keep forgetting to push tags and it's quite some commands/work but it's ok
<seb128> I mean it probably take twice the time to do trivial updates compared to a more minimalistic workflow, but I accept that it pays back for those who do complex work then
<seb128> still I'm happy when I can have an "easy" update ;)
<didrocks> seb128: hum, if you initialize the repo with the command I gave, at least, tags shouldn't be an issue
<didrocks> there can be others, I agree, but not that one :)
<seb128> didrocks, I stopped doing that in Debian after spamming the #debian-gnome for 1 hour by pushing 70 upstream tags that were not in their vcs :/
<seb128> each push trigerring some pipeline job in salsa
<seb128> or something
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> sorry for this :)
<jbicha> seb128: blame mbiebl for that one, he didn't want upstream tags pushed there at first
<seb128> he changed his mind?
<jbicha> um
<Trevinho> seb128: make your own script for using dch with cp.... so you'll get all done with a command again :)
<jbicha> I don't know
<seb128> k, anyway I stopped setting the followTag now because of that
<didrocks> I imagine a lot of "oh, forgot to the tags" then :/
<didrocks> (happens already in a lot of upstream projects…)
<didrocks> Trevinho: ahah, you have been tricked by copy/paste and vcscode reformatting the C for you ;)
<didrocks> Trevinho: keep happening when dealing with C code, paste, then Ctrl+Z to remove the autoformatting :p
<didrocks> Trevinho: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calculator/+git/gnome-calculator/+merge/353828/comments/921762 as well
<didrocks> Trevinho: have you just repushed another commit with the initial date staying the same? (hard to know with launchpad MP UI)
<didrocks> which sounds like from the diff
<didrocks> ah interesting, you can switch the diff and you see the the new diff was generated on the 30 while the commit is still on the 28… (but no evidence that you pushed a new commit)
<didrocks> quite confusing, used to gitlab/github when you see something else was pushed and overrides
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, on vscode I've to use that ctrl+z, dont' know how to disable without getting the best part of it
<didrocks> Trevinho: same, it's rather keep it or disable it completely, which is a shame as it's good otherwise :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: trying your ppa, do you have special instructions to test long queries which should be cancelled?
<Trevinho> didrocks: as for MP's I've subseeded them since I used different branches...
<didrocks> Trevinho: not the one I pointed
<Trevinho> didrocks: well, on gnome-calculator is easy
<didrocks> but it's ok, it's just launchpad UI ;)
<Trevinho> type 10!!! in the shell. and see cpu spinning
<Trevinho> close the overlay and it should stop
<Trevinho> check on top ofc
<didrocks> good use case :)
<Trevinho> for nautilus is the same, though it's not spining hard as htat
<didrocks> Trevinho: mutter has no MP because we are in sync with debian I guess
<Trevinho> if you try that on bionic (cosmic pre ppa) you keep that running forever.
<didrocks> ok, it's from experimental
<Trevinho> didrocks: yep
<Trevinho> copied from there
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, only testing cosmic though
<didrocks> good!
<didrocks> so, if my weechat crashes and didrocks is disappearing, blame Trevinho
<Trevinho> good test case :D
<didrocks> :p
<Trevinho> didrocks: I'm pushing the finalize changelog commits and tags too then
<didrocks> Trevinho: do I need to restart nautilus (nautilus-desktop) or this is an independant component?
<Trevinho> it's independent, it's nautilus itself
<Trevinho> didrocks: you can check by just using nautilus as `nautilus --gapplication-daemon` or whatever is
<didrocks> k
<Trevinho> `--gapplication-service`
<Trevinho> if you want to check that process too
<Trevinho> for calculator is under /lib/x.../gnome-calculator/...
<didrocks> hum, it's helding back the Shell on upgrade
<Trevinho> well libexec default
<didrocks> let me check, can be due to some local modifications…
<didrocks> The following packages have been kept back:
<didrocks>   gnome-shell-common
<didrocks> apt policy shows that I'm in sync with cosmic…
<didrocks> and if I want to install -common, it wants to remove   chrome-gnome-shell gdm3 gnome-shell ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-session
<didrocks> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<didrocks>  gnome-shell : Depends: libc6 (>= 2.28) but 2.27-3ubuntu1 is to be installed
<didrocks>  libc6 | 2.28-0ubuntu1     | cosmic-proposed  | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el, s390x
<didrocks> lalalala
<Trevinho> a part from ordering... https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+git/gnome-shell/+merge/354045
<Trevinho> ah, ok.
<didrocks> yeah, basically libc6 has some transitions or something forcing the new version
<didrocks> do I really want to install it from -proposed? :p
<Trevinho> well keep it temporary :)
<Trevinho> that's why I use plenty of VMs and/or schroot more than actual metal
<didrocks> yeah, let me dl a cosmic image and spawn a vm
<didrocks> sounds safer
<didrocks> installing "locale" on the live image and so recompiling/regenerating all of them, always a pleasure ;)
<didrocks> ok, alt-f2 -> r, didn't crash :p
<didrocks> ok, sounds to work
<didrocks> Trevinho: +1 for me "works in my vm" is the new trend :)
<Trevinho> :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: I noticed I had to push this https://git.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calculator/commit/?id=1c45339f350ca659afe1ecb0c6827a3eac9777aa
<Trevinho> can we leave it as unreleased for now and then we add on next round?
<Trevinho> otherwise need to redo the package build and you can do that, but doing through bileto for me is annoying like hell
<didrocks> good for me, so just merging all?
<Trevinho> (as deleting the package takes forever)
<Trevinho> yeah, let me push other branches finalizations
<didrocks> did you see my space comment btw?
<Trevinho> mh, ok... I'll do that at next iteration
<Trevinho> as at that time I'll cherry-pick upstream finally approved commit again
<didrocks> sounds good :)
<Trevinho> ok, shell is updated too
<Trevinho> missing nautilus
<jbicha> one of these days I think I'm just going to upload that gnome-calculator epoch to Debian 😈
<didrocks> lalalala :)
<Trevinho> jbicha: ahaha, yeah, let's change epoch, this one is already boring
<Trevinho> didrocks: nautilus pushed too
<Trevinho> didrocks:  for shell, pull pristine-tar and upstream/latest from salsa, not sure I pushed to mine
<Trevinho> but since we're 1:1 salsa, just use them
<didrocks> Trevinho: sounds good! so, all everything is in sync?
<Trevinho> didrocks: should be yes.
<didrocks> s/all//
<Trevinho> at least I've pushed :D
<didrocks> ok, doing the branch dance :)
<Trevinho> another option for such cases could be that we do the release with bileto then the sponsor does the gbp import-dsc from the one pushed...
<Trevinho> so we're sure we don't miss anything
<didrocks> Trevinho: as you wish, that's another option I'm fine with
<Trevinho> like vcs merge of the proposed branch -> land bileto -> get the dsc published and update vcs with that
<didrocks> Trevinho: if you prefer that, I can do
<Trevinho> didrocks: it's too late now, as iv'e pushed the tags
<didrocks> what branch did you use for g-s? as there were 2
<Trevinho> but, next times we can go with that, so the sponsor does the import commit
<Trevinho> didrocks: last one is based on the 1st
<Trevinho> so.. .pulll the last (one with xubuntu-cancel)
<Trevinho> didrocks: once bileto figures out the .diff is there, also https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3398 is ready to land if you're fine with that.
<didrocks> Trevinho: one sec, doing one thing at a time, but ok ;)
<Trevinho> so with this we can experiment the mixed merge way (merge vcs and then use dsc too)
<Trevinho> yeah, sure.. I just noticed it was there on bileto, so I did that to you
<Laney> why would you import a dsc?
<Trevinho> Laney: to get the final changelog with proper timing, without that is me doing it
<Trevinho> or well, you can also just do that part you
<Laney> can't you push the finalise changelog commit?
<Trevinho> but... if the .dsc was generted from bileto, and thus has my "finalse" entry, it needs to be 1:1 with that
<Trevinho> I can, but then sponsor needs to remember tagging and such... so this coudl be another way to make sure that the vcs is 1:1 with packaging
<didrocks> Trevinho: so, all pristine-tar and upstream/latest for the 3 components from salsa, correct?
<Trevinho> as ometimes someone could forget a commit around or a change that didn't or did went though the .deb
<Trevinho> didrocks: only for shell should be needed
<Trevinho> the others are already in sync iirc
<Laney> they need to remember the import-dsc, this is just a different command (gbp buildpackage --git-tag-only)
<Laney> that is much more normal as a sponsorship workflow
<didrocks> ok
<Laney> imho
<didrocks>  ! [rejected]            upstream/latest -> upstream/latest (non-fast-forward)
<ubot5> didrocks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Trevinho> Laney: sure, but if I used bileto, you guys can't sponsor that way...
<didrocks> Trevinho: so, merging?
<Laney> publishing is sponsoring no?
<Trevinho> and I rpefer to use bileto so I have all the components ready for you guys only have to hit a button.
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, but in that case is me doing the "finalise" commit.
<Trevinho> while instead could be me the author, while the sponsor the committer.
<Laney> you don't have to tag it though, that is the more important one
<Trevinho> just formal thing, but..
<didrocks> yeah, both pristine-tar and upstream/latest from salsa are conflicting with our branch as it's not a ff
<Trevinho> ah ok... so... didrocks feel free to retag instead of me with your signature
<didrocks> how do you want to handle those, merging or -f? (-f, we may miss some release)
<Trevinho> if you wish
<didrocks> Trevinho: the issue is not tagging here…
<Trevinho> didrocks: well, if using my tag, just pull --tags from me
<Trevinho> fetch --tags whatever
<didrocks> Trevinho: you didn't get me, I'm talking about the salsa branches
<didrocks> both branches from debian are conflicting with ours
<Trevinho> ahhhh... sorry
<Trevinho> mh, weird, what happened there... mhmh
<Trevinho> I didn't touch ~ubuntu-desktop branches so not sure, but well, merge with salsa if that's the case.
<didrocks> yeah
<Trevinho> there should not be conflicts though.
<Trevinho> if there are we've a problem
 * Trevinho hads to put some woods on fire, back soon.
<Trevinho> has*
<andyrock> seb128: did you see this? https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/update-manager/add-livepatch-reminder/+merge/353304
<didrocks> Trevinho: both bileto tickets published
<didrocks> didn't merge gnome-session if you want to try the new workflow afterwards
<willcooke> night all
<seb128> andyrock, I did but I was waiting for Brian to review ... I'm going to have a look since he doesn't seem to pick it up again
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-09-04
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, oui et toi ?
<oSoMoN> ça va, la journée s’annonce belle et productive (j’espère)
<didrocks> pas de cacastrophes encore ? :)
<oSoMoN> pas encore :)
<oSoMoN> mais rien n’est joué
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN and didrocks, and anyone I missed
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<didrocks> hey duflu
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128 & willcooke
<seb128> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<seb128> lut oSoMoN! en forme ?
<oSoMoN> oui, et toi?
<willcooke> morning
<seb128> hey willcooke, how is u.k today?
<willcooke> seb128, hey!  Grey, so back to normal :)
<seb128> hehe
<willcooke> kids back to school, and the little ones to pre-school this morning, so some peace at last.  Shame I'm feeling under the weather though
 * Laney nods
<seb128> good morning Laney, how are you?
<seb128> how was the first day back? did you manage to clear the postholidays backlog? ;)
<seb128> andyrock, https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/ubuntu/+source/gnome-initial-setup/+git/gnome-initial-setup/+merge/354195 ... I'm not sure to understand your comment (I guess street->string? but I don't understand the "There should be no problem chaning it now." ... do you mean you want to go to change the string in the SRU? why is that not a problem anymore?)
<Laney> hey seb128
<seb128> jbicha, hey, I don't know how you handle the VCS but it's confusing to me. Like I'm looking to gnome-desktop you updated the upstream/pristine-tar branches on launchpad, does it mean you are working on the update?
<seb128> you didn't touch the ubuntu/master branch though
<Laney> I'm good, last night I went to a clean air campaigning thing in town
<Laney> smoe people talked about hin
<Laney> what
<Laney> some weird symbol has appeared in my terminal
<seb128> the chinese spie got you during debconf but their spyware software is buggy? ;)
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/wtf.png
<Laney> it went away after I pasted that URL
<Laney> aaaaaaaaanyway
<jbicha> seb128: no, I'm not working on gnome-desktop now, I just thought it was helpful to forward those branches along
<Laney> they have this project where the put little nitrogen dioxide testing kits all around the city
<Laney> so you get an up to date map of levels at different places
<Laney> to know where the biggest problem areas are
<seb128> jbicha, huuuum
<jbicha> I guess I could not push those branches to LP if it's confusing
<Laney> that's cool i thought
<Laney> and I did the backlog I remembered / had email about :P
<seb128> ah, nice
<Laney> you?
<seb128> I'm good!
<seb128> we got pretty much on top of updating our packages and landing feature that were going to land
<seb128> now I need to start looking that the trello board and rls-bb fix commited bug
<Laney> good
<seb128> quite some things stalled there I think
<jbicha> seb128: evince has disabled postscript viewing by default, but I don't think that makes sense for us for cosmic
<jbicha> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/evince/issues/967
<gitbot> GNOME issue 967 in evince "Disable PostScript pipe command" [1. Security, 5. Ps, Opened]
<seb128> that's also the next plan of my "toolking work", after getting versions refreshed a bi
<seb128> bit
<Laney> yeah don't think we ever got that metric I was interested in seeing
<jbicha> Debian has patched ghostscript, I pinged #ubuntu-hardened last week about those patches but I didn't get a response yet
<Laney> to see if things are moving in / out of there
<seb128> right, that's on my todo :)
<seb128> jbicha, yeah,let's not disable it
<seb128> we have some apparmor profiles in evince that might help?
<seb128> also ghostscript 9.24 fixes the issue according to that command
<seb128> and versions says that version is out
<seb128> so we can as well do that update
<seb128> it's in Debian already
<Laney> that's usually a Till one
<seb128> I'm sure Till is going to merge it
<jbicha> ok
<seb128> right
<seb128> and about pushing pristine-tar and upstream/latest to launchpad when you  update Debian, I don't know what other think
<seb128> I find it more confusing that useful
<Laney> it means that you get the same commits there as they have
<seb128> it puts the vcs in a intermediate state of the update
<seb128> right, but I wanted to merge gnome-desktop
<seb128> first thing I did was to pull those from Debian
<seb128> to see that jbicha did it already
<seb128> which made me believe he was working on the update
<seb128> but he's not
<seb128> so the outcome is that confused it more than it helped me
<seb128> but maybe it's just me and I need to get used to the fact that he (and other) pull bits of the updates without intend to work on the remaining part (merging debian/master in ubuntu/master)
<Laney> I've done it the opposite way round before, pushing that branch to Debian without doing the update there
<Laney> I guess it could be weird
<seb128> it has pro and con
<seb128> you make sure than nobody redo those bits and have them diverging
<seb128> but it doesn't communicate a clear intend on whether you plan to do the update or not
<Laney> any suggestion?
<seb128> let me think about it
<seb128> not offhand, out of "being consistent would be better", e.g if we pick one we should ask everyone in the team to stick to do it this way
<Laney> nod
<Laney> for me I would almost always push all of the branches I'm working on at the same time
<Laney> so if there is no master branch update then I've not worked on the update at that point
<Laney> also for Ubuntu updates at least I tried to claim them on bugs
<Laney> not sure if those are helpful pieces
<jbicha> it might have been better if I had at least opened a LP bug requesting the update and stating that I wasn't working on it
<seb128> yeah, claiming on bugs is good
<seb128> jbicha, right
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> I don't understand why those happen (not the first time)
<seb128> gnome-calculator$ git status
<seb128> On branch upstream/latest
<seb128> Your branch and 'origin/upstream/latest' have diverged,
<seb128> and have 279 and 1 different commit each, respectively.
<seb128>  
<seb128> that's on my debian gnome-calculator salsa checkout
<seb128> I'm the one who did the previous update
<seb128> and I pushed to salsa
<seb128> how can it conflict today?
<seb128> or is that the one I screwed?
<seb128> it think it is, I had that conflict, I didn't know how to solve it/why so I nuked my copy but I don't know how to re-create upstream/latest now
<seb128> since I can't import-orign, the pristine-tar & debian/experimental branches are updated
<seb128> so it's a weird state :/
<seb128> I wonder if I should just get things back to some previous history point and import-dsc the update
<Laney> git reset --hard origin/upstream/latest will get you back to the origin state
<Laney> not sure if that's the question tho
<seb128> part of it
<seb128> if I do that I'm going to be on 3.29.90
<seb128> but I updated to .91
<seb128> I just forgot to push upstream/latest when I did that update
<seb128> and when I tried to push a week later I got a conflict which I didn't understand
<seb128> and I ended up loosing the .91 update to upstream/latest
<seb128> and I don't know how to "replay" it now
<seb128> like re-do the same thing gbp import-orig did to it
<Laney> oh right
<Laney> I guess you don't have the tag?
<seb128> hum
<Laney> yes looks like it is there actually
<seb128> I probably pushed the tag and forgot to push the branch
<seb128> and it diverged for some reason (it didn't seem to have any commit on the salsa side which is weird)
<Laney> it looks to me like the 3.29.91 update was done on a branch that didn't have the 3.29.90 one in it already
<seb128> maybe I forgot to pull that one before updating?
<Laney> could be
<seb128> do you any recommendation of how to fix the branch now?
<seb128> My git foo is too limited for that :/
<Laney> I think it can be fixed by git reset --hard origin/upstream/latest; git merge -X theirs upstream/3.29.91
<seb128> let me try
<Laney> -X theirs means resolve commits by taking the new side
<Laney> then check "git diff upstream/3.29.91" and make sure it is empty
<Laney> then you can push that
<seb128> $ git diff upstream/3.29.91
<seb128> $
<seb128> good
<duflu> Which usually works but sometimes results in extra commits you don't want. You can then "drop" those using "git rebase -i"
<seb128> thanks !
<seb128> yeah, now I've a commit that is a merge
<seb128> but at least the content of the branch is right
<duflu> seb128, try git log --graph    :)
<Laney> don't think it matters that there are extra merge commits there
<seb128> yeah, just an ocd problem :p
<seb128> k, other git question of the day
<seb128> I just did an import-orig while being on debian/experimental but I want debian/unstable in fact for those uploads
<seb128> how do I tell it to revert all the branches to their origin state
<seb128> so I can checkout master and redo the import?
<Laney> if it was me I would just reset or delete debian/experimental and "git merge upstream/3.30.0" in debian/master
<Laney> I don't know of a quick way to reset multiple branches
<Laney> probably Trevinho has some weird alias for that :p
<seb128> oh, well, going with old test method
<seb128> rm -rf; gbp clone :
<seb128> :p
<Laney> well you can do a shell loop
<Laney> for branch in foo bar; do git checkout $branch; git reset --hard origin/$branch; done
<seb128> I guess that work
<seb128> though git reset always scare me
<Laney> it's hard to actually lose commits forever
<seb128> it doesn't really undo things, or at least keep copies/record
<Laney> (git reflog)
<seb128> right
<Laney> (they are kept around until garbage collected)
<seb128> but it makes me feel like my checkout is corrupted with local errors and not in a fresh state
<seb128> I guess I need to get used to that
<seb128> and stop try to do a "full reset"
<Laney> actually probably merging the debian/experimental branch is better than the tag that I just said, otherwise you would lose any changes made to the packaging in the branch of course (not that there are any for gnome-calculator, but there might be in general)
<seb128> right, I'm doing that now
<seb128> what if I want to discard the debian/gbp.conf update after doing merge
<seb128> is that also a reset --hard on the file?
<seb128> or is there a better way to tell it "don't merge that bit"?
<seb128> I didn't commit/push yet
<Laney> no, I would "git revert" the commit that edited that
<seb128> how do I find that commit? ;)
<seb128> checkout debian/experimental & log?
<Laney> easiest is probably git blame debian/watch
<Laney> and look at the last edit to the line with the version
<Laney> thanks mutt for opening a pdf in GIMP
<seb128> $ git revert ac2ecddd
<seb128> error: Your local changes would be overwritten by revert.
<seb128> hint: Commit your changes or stash them to proceed.
<seb128>  
<seb128> so you would commit with the wrong content and stack the revert on top?
<Laney> I probably would
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks for all the answer
<seb128> that's enough git questions for today (hopefully)
<Laney> no worries, I'm happy to teach
 * didrocks updates g-s-d/g-c-c
<didrocks> taking up gnome-calculator
<seb128> didrocks, sorry, it's done
<didrocks> ah ;)
<seb128> versions didn't refresh yet I guess
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> adwaita-icon-theme?
<seb128> go! :)
<didrocks> doing :)
<didrocks> ah, this one needs bootstrapping
<seb128> there is also nm-applet which might be a bit less trivial than the .92 ->0 updates as well
<seb128> bootstrapping?
<didrocks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/git/NewPackageImport
<didrocks> using this ^
<seb128> ah, you mean for the vcs
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> you can also do it without vcs if you want :)
 * didrocks is almost tempted
<didrocks> ok, sold! ;)
 * didrocks runs uscan and uupdate, so long! ;)
<didrocks> waow configure.ac :p
<seb128> good old autotools :)
 * didrocks is unsure about the "good" adjective though :p
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, are you handling the .30 update for shell? other components as well?
<seb128> jbicha, do you plan to ask for a ffe/update seahorse?
<Nafallo> didrocks: autotooling :-)
<didrocks> Nafallo: without autoreconf though, the experience is incomplete :p
<Nafallo> isn't that autoretooling? ;-)
<didrocks> haha
<didrocks> doing evince
<didrocks> (no vcs as well)
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> -  [enable_browser_plugin=yes])
<didrocks> +  [enable_browser_plugin=no])
<didrocks> let's see if there is any diff in the build
<seb128> didrocks, don't
<didrocks> seems we disable it in d/rules
<didrocks> so, should be all good
<seb128> didrocks, refresh your version page
<seb128> didrocks, it's done in Debian, just need to be synced
<didrocks> ah, when I saw it wasn't up to date in Debian, I just looked at -proposed
<didrocks> ok ;)
<seb128> didrocks, suggestions of things todo
<seb128> - network-manager-applet
<seb128> - gvfs (new serie, needs ffe)
<didrocks> I was up for short things before leaving
<seb128> - gnome-screenshot (needs to fix a build issue I introduced when updating, one patch refresh went wrong, it's on my todo)
<seb128> ah
<seb128> cheese?
<seb128> hopefully it's easy
<didrocks> yeah, sounds good, but maybe needs a ffe?
<seb128> depends if the changes include a feature
<didrocks> let me look
<seb128> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/cheese/commit/ab4bbb9ec65ae84607b95f0ca5bca61f7a8ac71f
<seb128> seems not from the NEWS
<didrocks> yep, the camera toggle button is more UI than a proper feature
<seb128> right, I was going to say
<didrocks> ok, then! cheesing around
<seb128> :)
<didrocks> installing valac though :(
<seb128> :/
<Nafallo> when can we have sebQUANTUM? :-)
<seb128> Laney, do you have room to look at the dconf autopkgtest issue at some point in the next week? we ended up deleting the new package for bionic because nobody managed to debug that and it looks like it's on the same path for cosmic :/
<seb128> I tried to have a look but that was before I knew that armhf == lxc, and I tried on porter boxes back then
<Laney> guess so
<Laney> did you try on lxd on your own machine?
<seb128> I still have it on my todo but it looks like I keep delaying that so maybe it's better if I bounce it to someone who has more free cycles
<seb128> I did at the end of the bionic cycle and got an issue
<seb128> so probably the same
<seb128> but I never manage to sit down to debug it since :/
<seb128> managed
<seb128> ETOOBUSY
<seb128> well, if you find some free cycle I would appreciate if you could poke at it
<seb128> it's not a priority though so don't worry too much about it if you are busy
<Laney> can put it on the list
<Laney> didn't notice it got synced tbh
<seb128> it's me, I wanted to see if it was still failing and get it on the list of things to resolve ... we can delete again from proposed if needed
<seb128> it's just some backlog item that needs to be cleared at some point
<seb128> on that note, going back from that lunch place, be back at my desk in a bit
<Nafallo> meeting o'clock! :-D
<seb128> :29 is not meeting o'clock no
<seb128> now it is though!
<Nafallo> 13:30:30 < seb128> :29 is not meeting o'clock no
<Nafallo> ;-)
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-04
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep  4 13:31:44 2018 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-04 | Current topic:
<kenvandine> o/
<Nafallo> o/
<andyrock> o/
<seb128> I'm going to chair this one, will is not feeling well today
<oSoMoN> Nafallo leaves in UTC+0001
<oSoMoN> s/leaves/lives/
<seb128> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jamesh (out), jibel/heber, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<dgadomski> \o
<heber> o/
<seb128> k, let's get started
<seb128> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-04 | Current topic: andyrock
<seb128> andyrock, hey
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> - 3.29 -> 3.30
<andyrock>   # proposed gnome-online-accounts 3.30 in Cosmic
<andyrock> - Online-accounts:
<andyrock>   # Working on adding a webpage to the login process
<andyrock> - SRU:
<andyrock>   # Tested SRU for LP: #1770686 both in cosmic and xenial
<andyrock>   # Proposed MR to SRU fix for LP: #1764723 (https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/ubuntu/+source/gnome-initial-setup/+git/gnome-initial-setup/+merge/354195)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1770686 in software-properties (Ubuntu Bionic) "Hide livepatch widgets in flavors without an online account panel in gnome-control-center" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770686
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1764723 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu Bionic) "gnome-initial-setup says that Livepatch is "all set" even if enabling is still in progress." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764723
<andyrock> on holidays last week so not too much :D
<seb128> thanks andyrock, I hope you enjoyed the holidays and relaxed
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-04 | Current topic: dgadomski
<seb128> dgadomski, hey
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * working on bug #1762391
<dgadomski> * working on g-c-c part of bug #1755490
<ubot5> bug 1762391 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "pam_group.so is not evaluated by gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762391
<ubot5> bug 1755490 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Incorrect information about display shown in unity-control-center" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755490
<dgadomski> eof
<seb128> thanks dgadomski
<seb128> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-04 | Current topic: didrocks
<seb128> (Didier is out for a bit so he sent his summary)
<seb128> 4 days week
<seb128> * Yaru:
<seb128>   - rebootstrap suru-icon-theme which was incorrectly updated and documented a workflow for it: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/please-take-care-when-merging-back-suru-icon-theme-to-our-repository/7841
<seb128>   - looked at recent diff between upstream theme and Yaru
<seb128>   - looked at snapcraft issue (snap is not building anymore) and sent upstream
<seb128>   - filed and merged missing sound icon in Suru (and so, Yaru): https://github.com/snwh/suru-icon-theme/issues/88
<gitbot> snwh issue 88 in suru-icon-theme "Missing audio-volume-overamplified-symbolic (introduced by GNOME Shell 3.30)" [Closed]
<seb128> * ubuntu-report:
<seb128>   - add disks and oem dcd collects (bug #1786432 & bug #1784383)
<ubot5> bug 1786432 in ubuntu-report (Ubuntu Bionic) "Collect DCD file " [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786432
<seb128>   - released to cosmic, SRU to bionic.
<ubot5> bug 1784383 in ubuntu-report (Ubuntu Bionic) "Collect number of disks and disk size" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1784383
<seb128>   - move master to go 1.11 and use modules feature now.
<seb128> * Misc:
<seb128>   - upgraded my main machine to cosmic
<seb128>   - next installer documentation writings + discussions.
<seb128>   - ubuntu-settings reviewed and sponsored for keeping default theme as Ambiance on unity + other review for per-session migration (https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3385)
<seb128>   - Reviewing XUbuntuCancel work from Trevhino + testing/sponsoring (branches linked to https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3398)
<seb128>   - Discussed and point o_gra at booth-demo-manager for some snap related showcase
<seb128> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-04 | Current topic: duflu
<seb128> * Gnome Shell performance:
<seb128>   - FINALLY FINISHED geometric (GPU-less) picking support:
<seb128>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/189
<seb128>   - Page flipping-related branches are now in a mild deadlock (unless I want to make future conflicts worse), all touching the same areas of code. So now loosely blocked awaiting landing of
<seb128>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/171 in order to unblock:
<seb128>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/140 and:
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 189 in mutter "Geometric (GPU-less) picking" [1. Feature, 5. Clutter, 5. Performance, Opened]
<seb128>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/73
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 171 in mutter "Sync to the hardware refresh rate, not just 60.00Hz [performance]" [1. Feature, 5. Backend: Native, Opened]
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 140 in mutter "WIP: renderer-native: Simplify swap notification" [1. Feature, 5. Backend: Native, Opened]
<seb128>   - Continued reworking high priority fixes to satisfy upstream:
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 73 in mutter "WIP: renderer-native: CRTCs now hold front buffer refs." [1. Bug, 5. Backend: Native, 5. Performance, Opened]
<seb128>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/117
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 117 in mutter "clutter: Fix offscreen-effect painting of clones" [1. Bug, 5. Clutter, 5. Performance, Opened]
<seb128>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/171
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 171 in mutter "Sync to the hardware refresh rate, not just 60.00Hz [performance]" [1. Feature, 5. Backend: Native, Opened]
<seb128>   - Some new fixes proposed:
<seb128>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/216
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 216 in mutter "cogl-winsys-glx: Fix frame notification race/leak" [Opened]
<seb128>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/214
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 214 in mutter "clutter: Clarify clutter_stage_get_actor_at_pos docs" [Opened]
<seb128>   - Returned to working on "super-smooth" (reduces missed frames and increases frame rates)...
<seb128>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/vanvugt/mutter/tree/super-smooth-v2
<seb128> * Bug management:
<seb128>   - Some stunning progress on firefox and thunderbird this week (Paul White and others?)
<seb128>   - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vRDHPxGBHqM6XkT_S8ggtYfD0xchKSUD_z9PopNVE3G1rU05fVSnxDGcDsEstl7gu7N-tzCU6mLUp2V/pubchart?oid=254968654&format=interactive
<seb128> #topic
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-04 | Current topic:
<seb128> (following the serie of verbose summary, be ready)
<seb128> snapd-glib get_interface_info() patch:
<seb128> * I updated my PR adding the interfaces API based on Robert's
<seb128> comments: https://github.com/snapcore/snapd-glib/pull/40
<seb128> * I'm still not sure whether it is worth merging in this state, since
<seb128> the snapd side of the API does not provide the information I thought
<seb128> it would (i.e. while it supports snapd-side filtering, it doesn't
<gitbot> snapcore issue (Pull request) 40 in snapd-glib "WIP: Add support for the "interface info" mode of the /v2/interfaces API" [Open]
<seb128> provide interface connection information).
<seb128> pulseaudio snap policy module:
<seb128> * I prepared backports for Bionic and Xenial.
<seb128> * While the patches compiled correctly on Xenial, the resulting
<seb128> package failed under testing due to a too-old snapd-glib.  I
<seb128> considered updating the patch, but on further thought, I think
<seb128> updating snapd-glib is the better option.  As a pulseaudio is a long
<seb128> running service, the auto-reconnect feature added to newer snapd-glib
<seb128> is critical.  Without it, microphone access for snaps might suddenly
<seb128> be cut half way through a user session when snapd is restarted after
<seb128> an update.
<seb128> * I'll discuss with Ken whether it is worth pursuing the Xenial
<seb128> backport if we need to also update snapd-glib.
<seb128> snapcraft:
<seb128> * I've been working on a proof of concept patch for snapcraft to
<seb128> separate out debug information here:
<seb128> https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/2239
<gitbot> snapcore issue (Pull request) 2239 in snapcraft "WIP: pluginhandler: after building a part, separate debug info from executables and strip them" [Open]
<seb128> * At present it can separate debug information after a part has built
<seb128> (in a layout that gdb is happy to parse).  I'm working to extend it to
<seb128> then collect debug symbols for any files primed from each of those
<seb128> parts into a tarball.
<seb128> * Evan has suggested penciling in a session in Brussels to discuss how
<seb128> to proceed with this feature.
<seb128>  
<seb128> k, should be enough for IRC to digest
<seb128> #topic jibel
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-04 | Current topic: jibel
<seb128> jibel, hey
<jibel> Hi seb128 and all
<jibel> - SRU verification: packagekit, ubuntu-report in bionic
<jibel> - Manual review of the cosmic images
<jibel> - Added iso size indicator to the dashboard
<jibel> - Working on the analysis of the size of the iso
<jibel> done
<seb128> jibel, speaking of the iso, I asked some days ago but I forgot the answer ... what needs to be fixed for the daily cosmic iso to be promoted regularly to current again?
<heber> seb128, we need to fix utah tests, I am on that
<jibel> seb128, the problem with the multipart initrd that was not supported has been fixed but now the images fails the reboot test
<seb128> heber, jibel, can we get a card for that item in the trello board?
<jibel> seb128, and for ubiquity tests there is this permission denied error.
<jibel> heber, can you add it please?
<seb128> well "that item" being "get auto-promoting fixed"
<heber> seb128, jibel sure
<seb128> heber, jibel, thx
<seb128> #topic heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-04 | Current topic: heber
<seb128> heber, hey again :)
<heber> Hey!
<heber> * Run nvidia test plan on bionic
<heber> * Debug utah to identify the issue in new isos
<heber> EOF
<heber> :D
<seb128> thanks heber
<seb128> I should have waiting for your update before asking :p
<seb128> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-04 | Current topic: kenvandine
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey
<kenvandine> * Short week due to vacation
<kenvandine> * Hyper-V desktop image:
<kenvandine>   - Tested Quick Create feature using the json file provided by Microsoft, looks
<kenvandine>  great and works well.
<kenvandine> * Sponsored another pulseaudio fix for classic confinement (LP: #1787324)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1787324 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Snap policy module denies recording access to classic snaps" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787324
<kenvandine>   - Currently stuck in cosmic-proposed, need to investigate why it hasn't migrat
<kenvandine> ed.
<kenvandine> * snapcraft-desktop-helpers:
<kenvandine>   - Reviewed PRs
<kenvandine>   - Released fix for startup time issues
<kenvandine> ⚾
<seb128> kenvandine, pulseaudio is blocked on glibc (like many other things)
<kenvandine> ah
<seb128> thx kenvandine
<kenvandine> seb128, thx, saved me some time :)
<seb128> np!
<seb128> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-04 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> • back from hols
<Laney> • replied to a few emails and stuff like that
<Laney> • checked on updates, noticed that glib was broken and fixed that problem
<Laney> • started working on some others (gtk, gnome-characters)
<seb128> Laney, hey, wb, hope you had good holidays :)
<Laney> • fixed libsoup build failure too
<Laney> • fixed the appstream generator which didn't come back up properly after a reboot
<Laney> • hopefully my key works again
<Laney> 🌴
<seb128> quite a busy 1.5 days!
<seb128> thx Laney
<Laney> np
<seb128> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-04 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<seb128> oSoMoN, hey
<oSoMoN> hey team
<oSoMoN> • chromium
<oSoMoN>   ∘ continued focus on transitioning to a snap-only chromium
<oSoMoN>     - reduced size of final snap by 11MB by removing unused files (down to 140MB)
<oSoMoN>     - fixed missing translations for GTK file dialogs; snaps built against the GNOME 3.26 backports PPA don't have this problem because translations are not stripped from libgtk-3-common to be put in langpacks, but when building against the regular archive some additional work is needed to pull in the translations from the langpacks (https://git.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/+git/snap-from-source/commi
<oSoMoN> t/?id=16b060f)
<oSoMoN>     - stable branch now confirmed to work both on amd64 and i386, now building beta and dev branches
<oSoMoN>     - next up: issue a call for testing asking people to remove the deb and use exclusively the snap
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated beta to 69.0.3497.72
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated dev to 70.0.3534.4
<oSoMoN> • libreoffice
<oSoMoN>   ∘ bug triaging
<oSoMoN>   ∘ uploaded 1:6.0.6-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 to bionic-proposed (SRU bug #1785679), currently sitting in the unapproved queue
<ubot5> bug 1785679 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] libreoffice 6.0.6 for bionic" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785679
<oSoMoN>   ∘ FFe for 6.1.0 in cosmic got approved (bug #1789240), uploaded to cosmic-proposed, and iterated to resolve autopkgtest failures
<ubot5> bug 1789240 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[FFe] libreoffice 6.1.0" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1789240
<oSoMoN>     - filed and fixed bug #1790083
<ubot5> bug 1790083 in lloconv (Ubuntu) "autopkgtests fail with LO 6.1 because LibreOfficeKit writes to stderr" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1790083
<oSoMoN>     - filed and fixed bug #1790165, forwarded to Debian and in the ensuing conversation I found that libreoffice-sdbc-firebird might now work on big endian architectures (including s390x), need to confirm and if so that package could be built unconditionally
<ubot5> bug 1790165 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "libreoffice 6.1 autopkgtests fail on s390x, missing test dependency: libreoffice-sdbc-firebird" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1790165
<oSoMoN>     - migration now blocked only on the glibc migration
<oSoMoN>   ∘ started investigating again bug #1699772, which doesn't appear to affect Debian
<ubot5> bug 1699772 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "linux-image-4.13.0-12-generic, linux-image-4.10.0-24-generic, linux-image-4.8.0-56-generic, linux-image-4.4.0-81-generic, linux-image-3.13.0-121-generic | Regression: many user-space apps crashing" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1699772
<oSoMoN> • snaps: reviewed and merged a bunch of snapcraft-desktop-helpers branches:
<oSoMoN>   ∘ https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/136
<oSoMoN>   ∘ https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/138
<oSoMoN>   ∘ https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/145
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 136 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "Don't LD_PRELOAD bindtextdomain for classic snaps" [Closed]
<oSoMoN>   ∘ https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/149
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 138 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "desktop-exports: ensure we have $HOME/.config dir" [Open]
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 145 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "Set FONTCONFIG_PATH correctly to fix loading in-snap fonts" [Closed]
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 149 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "Quote all DESTDIR expansions for paths contain spaces" [Closed]
<oSoMoN> 🚵
<seb128> thanks oSoMoN
<Laney> oSoMoN: that bindtextdomain preload crash thing we had a few months ago, was it ever fixed?
 * Laney was curious to know what that was
<Laney> (reminded by that PR, not necessarily related to your status :P)
<oSoMoN> if it was PR #136, then in theory yes
<oSoMoN> can't remember now if it was the same issue
<Laney> yeah "No description provided." doesn't illuminate 🤔
<Laney> ah well
<oSoMoN> IIRC we also had a few memory leaks in the shim that were fixed a while back, might have caused those crashes
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, do you remember?
<seb128> oSoMoN, #138 wasn't merge btw, unsure if that's by overlook?
<oSoMoN> no, I commented on it and waited for Trevinho's response
<seb128> ah, it has a comment that might need adressing
<seb128> k
<seb128> I didn't see him around today
<seb128> he might be back on south america tz or something :p
<seb128> k, let's move on with the meeting
<seb128> thanks oSoMoN!
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-04 | Current topic: seb128
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i think the crashes were fixed
<seb128> :)
<seb128> • desktop updates (file-roller, libgnome-game-support, gnome-initial-setup, gnome-logs, libdazzle, gnome-calculator, file-roller)
<seb128> • merged brltty fix and SRUed for a regression following a polkit CVE fix
<seb128> • debian merges (gconf, geoclue, gnome-video-effects, iputils, gnome-desktop3)
<seb128> • debian syncs (fonts-noto-cjk, lixkbdcommon, libxinerama, gedit, e-d-s)
<seb128> • fixed gconf ftbfs
<seb128> • versions-script, reduced the list of unknown components on our report (down to 3)
<seb128> our versions page start looking good :)
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-04 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> cups-filters: Released 1.21.2. Fixed a crash in cups-browsed, also caused by the recent contribution of Coverity Scan fixes.
<tkamppeter> - GTK 3.0 print dialog: Fixed the problem of the print dialog prefixing option settings with "Custom." and breaking print jobs this way. Added patch to the bug report (bug 1763520).
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2018: Continuing mentoring the students for completing their work.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<ubot5> bug 1763520 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "after upgrade to bionic, printing fails without explanation / logs / debuggability" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763520
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<seb128> tkamppeter, do you plan to update ghostscript to 9.24 in cosmic?
<seb128> that was asked earlier in context of https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/evince/issues/967
<gitbot> GNOME issue 967 in evince "Disable PostScript pipe command" [1. Security, 5. Ps, Opened]
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, i'll sponsor that gtk patch
<tkamppeter> seb128, I have already sent a mail to jdstrand and marc Delauriers asking whether I should do so, but no answer yet.
<Laney> doesn't it want to be sent upstream? at least for some first review?
<seb128> kenvandine, thx!
<tkamppeter> My suggestion is doing so, seeing the recommendation of the GS developers.
<seb128> kenvandine, tkamppeter, that gtk patch should be upstreamed and properly tagged
<seb128> ah, Laney already said that :p
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> tkamppeter, great, thx
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, can you please submit the patch upstream?
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, thanks for sponsoring. Would you also submit it upstream?
<Laney> haha
 * Laney doesn't think that's how it works :P
<seb128> you guys can sort that out between yourself outside the meeting :)
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> thx tkamppeter
<seb128> #topic trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-04 | Current topic: trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<Trevinho> seb128: hi
<seb128> ah, I was starting being concerned for you and I was writing on telegram
<seb128> good to see you are here :)
<Trevinho> Yes.... Lost the notification again skip me a sec please
<seb128> k
<seb128> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-04 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<seb128> - Uploaded PackageKit/gnome-sofware fixes for autoremoval
<seb128> - Updated accountsservice patches for 0.6.50 release
<seb128> - Updated GNOME Software to 3.29.92 in cosmic
<seb128> - GNOME Software 3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.12 SRU to xenial (contains verified developer feature)
<seb128> - Complete patch to get GNOME Software to work with wide searches (needed fixed to channel support).
<seb128> - Trying to work out why GNOME Software sometimes takes minutes to startup (PackageKit is taking the time)
<seb128> - Trying to work out why snapd requests fail while GNOME Software is starting (seems to be threading related, disabling PackageKit makes them work fine. Haven't been able to simulate just using snapd-glib API directly).
<seb128> - Released LightDM 1.28.0
<seb128> #topic rls-bb/cc-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-04 | Current topic: rls-bb/cc-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #1788250 is on there but not desktop specific, rather a java issue
<ubot5> bug 1788250 in openjdk-lts (Ubuntu) "AWT applications fail with java.awt.AWTError: Assistive Technology not found: org.GNOME.Accessibility.AtkWrapper" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1788250
<seb128> I'm going to follow up a bit on it after the meeting, see what's going on and if it's being handled
<seb128> I will triage as appropriate once that's done
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> that list starts being tricky to review and to stale, L_aney was right to raise up that issue
<seb128> I've on my list to deal with that problem
<seb128> meanwhile...
<seb128> I"m taking bug #1789925 since I did the cosmic upload
<ubot5> bug 1789925 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu Bionic) "Link to Ubuntu Report legal notice points at the wrong page" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1789925
<seb128> bug #1789924 and bug #1789913 are for Timo
<ubot5> bug 1789924 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Missing Intel GPU pci-id's" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1789924
<ubot5> bug 1789913 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Bionic) "X crashes when connecting to an external monitor via HDMI (I+A)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1789913
<seb128> assigning the gnome-software ones to Robert
<seb128> bug #1782320 is for me, I uploaded that SRU
<ubot5> bug 1782320 in brltty (Ubuntu Bionic) "Braille display inoperable in GUI since polkit-update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1782320
<seb128> bug #1784974
<ubot5> bug 1784974 in mozjs52 (Ubuntu Bionic) "Update mozjs52 to 52.1.9" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1784974
<seb128> looks like that was done since?
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozjs52/52.9.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 52 in Baz (deprecated) "No cvs export like functionality" [Medium,Fix released]
 * seb128 closes
<seb128> bug #1780039 is for Timo
<ubot5> bug 1780039 in libglvnd (Ubuntu Bionic) "Khronos CTS failure on Bionic due to missing change in libegl1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780039
<seb128> bug #1770271 and bug #1777994 as well
<ubot5> bug 1770271 in linux (Ubuntu) "VegaM support" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770271
<ubot5> bug 1777994 in libxcb (Ubuntu Bionic) "the header xcb/xinput.h is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1777994
<Laney> poor timo
<seb128> I'm going to talk to him about all those before assigning though
<seb128> see if he needs help of if they should be taken out of the list
<seb128> yeah :/
<seb128> bug #1727356
<ubot5> bug 1727356 in GNOME Shell "Login screen never appears on early generation Intel GPUs (Core2 and Atom etc)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727356
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ can you take in that one? It was fixed in cosmic so I guess we need to look if that is/can be backported to bionic
<Trevinho> mh, ok..
<Trevinho> We had the gdm fix landed now I think. It was in one of the backports iir
<Trevinho> c
<seb128> I don't know the details
<Trevinho> yes, indeed... I backported it few days ago to 3-28, i was waiting Florian for an upstream release though
<Trevinho> (already pinged)
<seb128> it just need someone to review the situation and comment on the bug (&backport/SRU if needed)
<Trevinho> he said he would have done it yesterday... but seems he forgot
<Trevinho> ok
<seb128> k, can you comment on the bug to say that
<seb128> it's fine to wait a bit for a release or to bundle other fixes
<seb128> thx
<Laney> better because my network indicator fix will be in if it happens now ;-)
<seb128> :)
 * Laney forgot to mention that one in status actually
<Laney> movement on the bubblewrap MIR :D
<Trevinho> Laney: yep, I made sure it was there too :)
<seb128> I'm trying to get bug #1672297 resolved out-of-the-meeting as well
<ubot5> bug 1672297 in gjs (Ubuntu Bionic) "gnome-shell uses lots of memory, and grows over time" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672297
<Laney> 😘 Trevinho
<seb128> Laney, :) side effect of you not looking at it for some time :)
<Laney> heh
<seb128> still not clear if security team like it, they seem to be unhappy about the setuid thing
<seb128> but they are going to fix gnome-desktop either way
<seb128> they might want to add an alternative solution based to apparmor and propose that upstream
<seb128> let's see
<Laney> walters is there on the bug so they should be able to work any problems out
<seb128> right
<seb128> fingers crossed
<seb128> ok, that should be all for bionic
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #1767918
<ubot5> bug 1767918 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Login password from GDM is shown in plain text on the VT1 console" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767918
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> that again?
<seb128> console-setup still?
<Laney> no
<seb128> ah, plymouth according to the comment
<Laney> that is a plymouth bug, the gdm bit should be closed
<seb128> so I guess foundations
<seb128> yeah
<Laney> lucky~~~
<seb128> bug #1786344	
<ubot5> bug 1786344 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Default IBus input method ignored in live session" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786344
<seb128> does anyone feel like investigating that one
<seb128> it looks like it regressed on the week where we updated g-s-d/gnome-shell to 3.29
<seb128> so likely a regression in those updates
<seb128> andyrock, ^ maybe you? ;) unsure how busy you are atm?
<seb128> but you poked a bit at input problems recently
<seb128> I'm taking bug #1790146
<ubot5> bug 1790146 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Update Welcome page for Ubuntu 18.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1790146
<Trevinho> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1786344/comments/11
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1786344 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Default IBus input method ignored in live session" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> Trevinho, the g-c-c bug got split as bug #1789665
<ubot5> bug 1789665 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Intelligent Pinyin not recognized as a Chinese input source" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1789665
<seb128> the session issue can't be a g-c-c problem
<Trevinho> k
<seb128> g-c-c is an app, it's not a session service
<seb128> it's not autostarted with the sesison
<seb128> so a g-c-c change is not likely going to regress the live session at boot
<seb128> but you probably know that :)
<Trevinho> yep :)
<seb128> andyrock, no reply, bad luck, I assign it to you ... you know where to find me if you want to discuss that though ;)
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> k, seems we are good there
<seb128> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-04 | Current topic: Trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, got your update read?
<seb128> +y
<Trevinho> · Landed XUbuntuCancel methods for Cosmic (getting SRU ready too):
<Trevinho>   - https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3398 (see VCSs there)
<Trevinho> · Backported part of the fixes upstream:
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/merge_requests/303
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-calculator/merge_requests/10
<Trevinho> · Landed glib2.0 SRU for bionic (new upstream + subprocess crash fix)
<Trevinho>   - https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3389
<Trevinho>   - https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3393
<Trevinho> · GNOME Session migration to yaru fixes and landed:
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 303 in nautilus "Shell search provider better disposition" [Opened]
<Trevinho>   - https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3398
<Trevinho> · Fixed ubiquity crash because of usage of ubuntu.css
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 10 in gnome-calculator "Async and cancellable search provider" [Opened]
<Trevinho>   - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/354135
<seb128> eof?
<Trevinho> wasn't the emoji enough ? :D
<Laney> no emoji here
<seb128> I didn't see one
<oSoMoN> the emoji went missing
<seb128> it stopped after "354135"
<Trevinho> how not... https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/r0scyfwp/image.png
<seb128> the ubiquity line
<seb128> oh
<seb128> a part of the paste didn't go through then
<Laney> 👎
<seb128> I didn't get the lines before either
<Trevinho> wait so
<Trevinho> what was the last line you got?
<Laney> 04/09 15:18:49 <Trevinho>   - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/354135
<seb128> the ubiquity one
<Trevinho> so... spamming again
<Trevinho> · Some yaru clenaups:
<Trevinho>   - https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/761
<Trevinho> · LOTS of cherry picks on Mutter and g-s 3.28 branches (testing and some fixes)
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/commits/gnome-3-28
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/commits/gnome-3-28
<Trevinho> · Merged various shell MPs (with some reworks):
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/4
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 761 in yaru "Gnome shell upstream less diff" [Closed]
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/188
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/205
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 4 in gnome-shell "WIP: Tweener Javascript invalid access fixes" [1. Feature, 6. Javascript, Opened]
<Trevinho> · Some discussion on new search provider (seems stuk though)
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/436
<Trevinho> · Getting ready gnome-terminal 3.30 (and shell when ready)
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 188 in gnome-shell "Extension stylesheet cleanups" [1. Feature, 2. Merge After Freeze, 5. Extensions, Merged]
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 205 in gnome-shell "js/viewSelector: Cancel search on overview hiding" [1. Bug, 2. Merge After Freeze, Merged]
<gitbot> GNOME issue 436 in gnome-shell "Shell Search Provider v3" [Opened]
<Trevinho> the bot got the mall now, so you guys i guess
<Laney> still no emoji though
<Trevinho> 🍂 🍂🍂🍂🍂🍂🍂
<Laney> better
<Trevinho> mh :-D
<oSoMoN> emoji overflow
<seb128> and still not the line before the emoji
<seb128> like the "Sorry Riccardo"
<seb128> or was that a private msg?
<Trevinho> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/i4SEpTLr/
<Laney> what does terminal (and shell) mean?
<Trevinho> 16:21:34 <Trevinho> · Getting ready gnome-terminal 3.30 (and shell when ready)
<Trevinho> 16:21:34 <Trevinho>  -- Sorry Riccardo come to my place to say bye, and exactly when I was writing this
<Trevinho> need to get that avoids be marked as flooding... -_-
<Trevinho> or paste line by line...
<seb128> Trevinho, g-t 3.30, please claim the updates you work on by clicked on "Open Bug..." on http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/desktop-packages.html
<Trevinho> seb128: I thought I opened the bug.... mhmh, maybe was for something else
<seb128> you did for gnome-shell it seems
<seb128> and it's .92, probably need to be updated :p
<seb128> thanks Trevinho!
<seb128> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-04 | Current topic: aob
<Trevinho> as per the shell there are new upstream releases, maybe waiting debian guys then merge this time or propose to salsa first if they take more
<seb128> jbicha, thx for the seahorse ffe
<seb128> jbicha, did you want to post an update in the meeting btw?
<seb128> since it seems you had some time for Debian&Ubuntu update recently
<jbicha> I didn't prepare a specific update for today
<seb128> Trevinho, yeah, Jeremy said that Simon is busy this week
<jbicha> seb128: did you see bug 1779574
<ubot5> bug 1779574 in Ubuntu Translations "Missing static translations in .desktop files" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779574
<seb128> so maybe best if you contribute the update to debian?
<seb128> jbicha, right, we should switch those to use langpack now
<Laney> does mutter depend on the new gjs and therefore new mozjs or not?
<jbicha> any objections to switching universe Debian GNOME stuff to use langpacks?
<seb128> jbicha, no, please do it so we can archive that item :)
<Trevinho> seb128: so, that means I should do the salsa part too? Let's see, or maybe I wait as I want to focus a bit more on some non-packaging related parts too
<Laney> s/mutter/gnome-shell/
<Trevinho> Laney: nope so far
<Laney> seems not
<jbicha> ok, we just need to coordinate with GunnarHJ or someone to do some setup on the LP side (according to that bug)
<Trevinho> Laney: there are fixes to work with new one, but not really something is needed
<seb128> Trevinho, if you are busy on other things see if Laney or didrocks or oSoMoN want to maybe do that update?
<Laney> that is ok then
<seb128> or jbicha
<Laney> just leave it and someone will pick it up
<seb128> jbicha, I can handle the template parts, just let me know what you enable so I can go and accept the templates
<seb128> Laney, eventually yes :)
<seb128> or hopefully
<Laney> I don't think it's going to be hopefully for gnome-shell
<seb128> but yeah, we can start with that and if nobody does we can rediscuss
<seb128> k, good :)
<seb128> Trevinho, feel free to ignore it while you are busy then
<seb128> no depends on a new gjs/mozjs is good news
<seb128> those might take a bit longer to get updated
<seb128> k
<Trevinho> yeah, Sam was about to set that deps early then I luckly stopped him quick enough :D
<seb128> good work :)
<seb128> another other topic?
<seb128> we are just at the hour mark, time to wrap
<seb128> but we can still have a quick one if someone has something they really want to discuss :)
<seb128> 3
<seb128> 2
<seb128> 1
<seb128> seems not then
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep  4 14:30:40 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-09-04-13.31.moin.txt
<seb128> thanks everyone
<Nafallo> cheers :-)
<seb128> sorry it was long today
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<Laney> wasn't long in a bad way imho
<seb128> right
<oSoMoN> it wasn't boring anyway
<Laney> I had some very good dreams during that meeting, let's do it again
<Trevinho> ahaha
<oSoMoN> :)
<kenvandine> :)
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, re https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/138, please remove the test if you don't mind, and I'll merge
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 138 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "desktop-exports: ensure we have $HOME/.config dir" [Open]
<Trevinho> k
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: updated, also added `-m 700`, probably should be added to the previous appling to XDG_CONFIG_HOME though
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, thanks, and merged
<seb128> jibel, didrocks, can you review/sponsor https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/354135 ?
<jbicha> seb128: do the LP translation templates need to be set up before or after we upload these packages?
<seb128> after
<seb128> the upload triggers a template built
<seb128> which goes to a moderation queue
<seb128> I just need to accept it after build from there
<seb128> so upload and let me know what you upload and I can check the queue
<seb128> (bbiab)
 * oSoMoN wraps up early today
<oSoMoN> have a good evening everyone
<Laney> seb128: dconf went in
<Laney> do you want to handle killing d-conf and promoting that?
<Laney> or whatever is needed (looks like it's already in main actually)
<didrocks> seb128: I don't have commit access, but I can have a look
<didrocks> (approved)
<didrocks> Trevinho: I'm happy to do mutter/gnome-shell. Not sure I will have the patience to go to salsa first though
<didrocks> hum, maybe we should ensure current gnome-shell migrates first
<didrocks> Trevinho: gnome-shell-pomodoro autopkgtests fails
<didrocks> Trevinho: was due to .92 that I sponsored for you
<didrocks> incompatible javascript?
<didrocks> Trevinho: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/cosmic/update_excuses.html#gnome-shell
<Trevinho> didrocks: debian has updates for them I guess
<didrocks> (the autopkgtests for g-s-pomodoro were stable before)
<didrocks> ah, let me look :)
<Trevinho> I forgot to sync them :-/
<Trevinho> I had to put them in the ppa
<Trevinho> didrocks: there are some new breaks, get them from experimental
<didrocks> Trevinho: no new version in debian: https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/gnome-shell-pomodoro
<Trevinho> didrocks: as for g-s there's no much rush, I can do it next week I guess. otherwise i wait you guys :)
<didrocks> ah, a 0.13.4-3, but not in experimental
<didrocks>   * Add patch for the absence of global.screen in gnome-shell >= 3.29
<didrocks>     (Closes: #905107)
<didrocks> I guess that's what we want
<didrocks> but it's not published in unstable yet apparently, from the tracker
<didrocks> let's wait then tomorrow, and I'll sync it
<didrocks> to unblock current one
<Trevinho> yep, also extensions like dashtopanel
<didrocks> before updating
<Trevinho> or whatever is called
<didrocks> no autopkgtests :p
<didrocks> so not blocking
<didrocks> but yeah, we should sync
<didrocks> this didn't break dash to dock?
<Trevinho> yep, #syncemall
<didrocks> (the monitor thingy?)
<Trevinho> didrocks: it did, but I fixed it way earlier upstream
<didrocks> ah, in a forward compatible way!
<didrocks> ;)
<Trevinho> I fixed it in the day it got broken during guadec
<didrocks> I guess dash to dock, like not our fork, is broken too?
<didrocks> or did we already get that version in ubuntu?
<didrocks> 64-1 from  2018-08-30
<didrocks> ok, recent enough
<didrocks> Trevinho: I'll sync dash to panel and pomodoro
<didrocks> ah, someone needs to update dash to panel in debian, it's not there yet
<didrocks> still 15, before the fix in august upstream
<seb128> Laney, ah, nice, yes I can handle the promotion/deleting
 * didrocks has a running mutter and gnome-shell
<didrocks> did the salsa updates, but will need someone to sponsor/push them to debian
<didrocks> branches for mutter are at https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+git/mutter
<didrocks> branches for gnome-shell are https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+git/gnome-shell (apart from the ubuntu/master branch to not sponsor)
<didrocks> tags are normally pushed, but I only testbuild the debian branches, didn't run them as discussed the other day
<didrocks> I'll push ubuntu/master to ~ubuntu-desktop once the salsa things are merged but whoever wants to do it
<seb128> Laney, ^ tomorrow maybe you can have a look to Didier's updates?
<seb128> jbicha, ^ or you maybe for the updates from Didier for Debian?
<jbicha> maybe, universe is keeping me busy now though
<seb128> jbicha, I was pointing it out because you mentioned those updates to ah on #debian-gnome a bit earlier and I was unsure if you were referring to Didier's updates
<seb128> would be a shame if someone else was redoing the work
<seb128> he would probably discourage Didier to try to do updates through Debian again
<jbicha> Didier didn't try to do it through Debian, he didn't use #debian-gnome or https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/mutter/merge_requests
<seb128> he wrote
<seb128> <didrocks> did the salsa updates, but will need someone to sponsor/push them to debian
<seb128> unsure where the misunderstanding is
<jbicha> he pushed to https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+git/gnome-shell
<jbicha> anyway, I'm not saying no, I just have a bunch of stuff I'm working on, so maybe :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-09-05
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> ok, gnome-shell .92 is now a valid candidate, pomodoro went in and glibc is ok
<didrocks> only blocked by its extensions now:     * amd64: gnome-shell-extension-dash-to-panel, gnome-shell-extension-multi-monitors, gnome-shell-extension-taskbar
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<didrocks> none of the 3 are updated in Debian though
<didrocks> Trevinho: when you merged with debian with those Breaks, were you involved in getting them updated?
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<seb128> lut oSoMoN didrocks
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey duflu
<duflu> Hello seb128
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<didrocks> salut seb128
<Nafallo> morning guys :-)
<didrocks> hey Nafallo
<didrocks> (btw, doing gdm3 and gnome-session)
 * didrocks still waits for anyone with debian upload rights to sponsor my mutter & gnome-shell branches (see scrollback from yesterday evening) so that we can sync mutter and I can push my gnome-shell merge
<seb128> didrocks, speaking of those, the backlog was not clear, you mentioned salsa yesterday but you didn't push anything to it?
<seb128> didrocks, https://salsa.debian.org/didrocks-guest has no recent activity
<didrocks> seb128: I pushed them to launchpad, that's the link I referenced
<didrocks> I can push them to salsa if people don't want just to pull/push
<didrocks> (with with the finalize changelog commit that I needed for gnome-shell, having a merge is weird IMHO)
<seb128> didrocks, well, it would increase the chance to avoid someone on the Debian side not knowing you did the work and redoing it
<seb128> I mentioned it to jbicha yesterday, but he was busy updating the world and started arguing that you did push to Debian since you didn't push to salsa
<didrocks> seb128: but if I propose a merge with the finalize commit that I needed to prepare the ubuntu branch, that's not giong to work
<seb128> maybe L_aney can pick them up when he gets online
<seb128> you mean?
<didrocks> well, I needed to prepare ubuntu/master as well
<didrocks> for gnome-shell
<didrocks> to test it
<seb128> mutter is in sync, so if you did that one it should be no issue
<didrocks> for this, you git merge from debian
<didrocks> but if you do a merge instead of a pull/push, the history differs
<didrocks> (a merge in salsa)
<seb128> and gnome-shell I would expect the update to be done in debian, including changelog/tagging
<didrocks> so, your "rebase" is lying
<seb128> and then we merge on top?
<didrocks> yeah, but it means, that I have to redo it a second time
<didrocks> once it's merged
<didrocks> and I couldn't test on ubuntu without merging my WIP debian work
<seb128> I see
<didrocks> so, basically, we are doing twice the work, and adding delays
<didrocks> this is really not motivating
<seb128> well, hopefully Laney can review/upload/commit that when he gets online in 10 min
<didrocks> that's why I just asked for a pull/push
<didrocks> instead of a merge
<didrocks> yeah, let's see
<seb128> you could probably ask that on salsa as well if you have a merge request
<seb128> hopefully people would read and pull instead of just pressing the merge button :p
<seb128> but yeah, let's wait for Laney
<didrocks> you think people are reading? I'm unsure ;)
<didrocks> but yeah, we could try next time
<didrocks> anyway, let's see, if we can't pull/push, that means I have to redo the work
<didrocks> and so, that the process is even more cumbersome
<willcooke> morning gang
<duflu> Zoinks
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<Laney> yo
<duflu> sup Laney?
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Laney
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney, how are you today?
<Laney> alright
<Laney> what is the argument?
<didrocks> I need someone to pull/push my branches for mutter/gnome-shell to salsa
<didrocks> as I already prepared the gnome-shell branch for ubuntu, I would prefer a pull/push to not have to redo the work when remerging the debian package for ubuntu
<didrocks> (so, the finalize commit for g-s is already in the branch)
<Laney> some complaints about whether the eventual commits in salsa end up different?
<Laney> in that case, what problem would another git merge be?
<didrocks> it looks weird though via history
<didrocks> you say "based on <…>", and then, you remerge from debian with the same version
<Laney> right, based on proposed state in debian, that state changes, you merge in those additional changes
<Laney> I don't think that's a problem personally
<Laney> actually it seems like the right representation of the history
<didrocks> sounds like a hard to read history to me
<Laney> ok, sorry but I don't want another git argument
<seb128> oh git, we should write songs about it ;)
<didrocks> Laney: still able to sponsor though?
<Laney> can look
<didrocks> thx!
<didrocks> the branches are on launchpad, I can push them on salsa if you prefer and copy paste what I wrote
<Laney> I am really clear in saying that there is no 'redo the work' in case I change anything or even merge the commits with a merge commit though, you simply merge an additional time and the history is correct in describing what happened
<Laney> this is what I advised andyrock to do actually when preparing updates on both sides
 * Laney takes a look
<Laney> actually let me finish gtk3 first, I started that one yesterday
<didrocks> sure
<andyrock> seb128: in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1786344 what's simpliefied english?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1786344 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Default IBus input method ignored in live session" [High,In progress]
<andyrock> *Simplified English
<andyrock> maybe he meant Simplified Chinese?
<seb128> yes, I think he does
<seb128> I put the chinese description in google translator
<seb128> "18.10 Mirror (2018.8.7) Select Simplified Chinese to boot, unable to input Chinese. "
<seb128> so yeah, translations error :)
<seb128> and hey andyrock!
<andyrock> hey :D
<andyrock> I was also taking a look to gnome-screenshot 3.30
<andyrock> do we still need to carry out the patches for unity?
<andyrock> *carry
<seb128> "need"
<seb128> if we can it's nicer to the unity users
<seb128> but it's too much work then we can argue it's not worth the effort
<seb128> so depends how difficult it is to rebase those
<andyrock> should not be difficult
<seb128> better to keep them then I would say
<andyrock> now I need to understand which chinese is the simpliefied in the boot menu
<andyrock> :D
<seb128> I don't think it matter
<seb128> the problem is probably true on any locale that requires ibus
<seb128> or I would guess that to be the case
<andyrock> seb128: but I'm able to type Chinese selecting Intelligent Pinyin in a live
<andyrock> let me check how it works in Bionic
<seb128> andyrock, well I think the bug is that you shouldn't to go select it, that should be the default
<seb128> activated on login
<seb128> andyrock, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1786344/comments/10 has a bit more details
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1786344 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Default IBus input method ignored in live session" [High,In progress]
<willcooke> jibel, do you vnc any desktop machines?
<willcooke> gnome shell specifcally
 * didrocks reboots with new gnome-session & gdm
<jibel> willcooke, I don't
<jibel> willcooke, why this question?
<willcooke> jibel, well...  when ever I try to VNC in to my 18.04 desktop which is running as a server, I just get a black screen.  It always "just worked" before 18.04.  I did some google and found similar problems, but no obvious solution yet
<willcooke> jibel, when you get a sec, and you  test?  Someone said it might be caused by the video drivers
<willcooke> oh, I might be able to test on my other laptop
<willcooke> which is intel
<willcooke> I'll do that
<didrocks> hum, various imports of upstream/laste and pristine-tar then doesn't match with our launchpad branch… :/
<didrocks> some fusion conflicts even
<didrocks> seb128: I wonder if that's not related to your merge in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+git/gnome-session
<seb128> didrocks, :-/
<seb128> talk to Trevinho about it maybe?
<seb128> afaik I just pushed what he had submitted
<didrocks> yeah, but I guess the issue is that we imported the same version than debian
<didrocks> but then moved forward
<didrocks> before reimported
<didrocks> so both sides have new commits (with different version), and so, different content
<seb128> we did the update in Debian first
<didrocks> and git can't know which side to pick
<seb128> then merges
<didrocks> hum
<seb128> iirc
<seb128> but maybe Trevinho had both side ready at the same time
<seb128> and it got merged using the salsa web ui or something in debian and that created divergence
<seb128> I don't remember now
<willcooke> jibel, yeah works fine on this other machine.  So I think it could be nouveau
<didrocks> could be, anyway, this is a real pb we can get (even if it's maybe a different one this time) ^
<seb128> right
<seb128> the handle of those branches is a bit tricky
<didrocks> I'm going to do a merge --this (or whatever the syntax is) to say to prefer the current version
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> unsure at this point how we could improve that though
<didrocks> it wasn't done for having different distros using the same branch IMHO
<didrocks> but we can't switch in and out
<didrocks> tricky
<willcooke> jibel, correction - it's Radeon
<willcooke> jibel, which rather scuppers my plans to try a different driver
<duflu> willcooke, are you using gnome-shell's native remote desktop or a legacy VNC server? If the latter then it probably won't work in (X)Wayland sessions, and will show all black
<duflu> Because no external VNC server can read/see the desktop in Wayland, probably
<willcooke> duflu, I tried both
<willcooke> and I'm using the X session
<willcooke> I now think that it's not "a black screen"
<duflu> Very dark grey?
<willcooke> I ran xev and moved the mouse around on the whole screen and xev saw nothing at all
<willcooke> duflu, lol
<willcooke> I might have to get a screen out of the loft and plug it in, maybe there is something on the screen like "do you want to allow...."
<duflu> Actually I don't even know if gnome-shell's native remote desktop support is finished/enabled/built yet
<duflu> When I build mutter myself it always says "no"
<willcooke> It works using the built in one on my intel based laptop
<duflu> Cool. I am probably just missing build-deps
<jamesh> does VNC send mouse movement when no buttons are pressed?  It's been ages since I've looked at the protocol
<willcooke> jamesh, erm, yes I think so, but I will confirm
<willcooke> well, I can see the mouse moving around on the laptop when I move it via vnc, so I would assume yes
<jamesh> that'd be client related rather than server related, either way
<willcooke> ah right
<duflu> I doubt it. The client would be able to detect any local errors. The client can't detect the difference between a server that's meant to be reporting a black screen and one that's not
<Trevinho> didrocks: mhmh... Normally to avoid this I always made sure debian side merged through same thing then merging with Ubuntu... But it's possible that some diversion happens and it's why I wanted some time ago wanted to discuss how to handle it
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, it's an annoying thing we didn't anticipate
<didrocks> Trevinho: btw, did you see my questions about the 3 extensions, were there any coordination (apart from the bug filing) in debian side to update the extensions?
<didrocks> as right now, .92 is stuck in proposed due to this (breaks: other-extensions)
<didrocks> (pomodoro is synced btw, and the autopkgtest works)
<Trevinho> didrocks: nope, I didn't do anything on extensions... Maybe I should had 😢
<Trevinho> And that problem... I did anticipate but I was blamed for trying to handle the problems before they were a reality
<didrocks> hum, I hope that those 3 upstreams we are blocked on released patches
<didrocks> but we need to package it, and it's in sync in debian
<didrocks> would be quicker for someone to do it directly in Debian and upload
<didrocks> rather than diverging (or waiting for Debian to review the patches, waiting with gnome-shell blocked in -proposed meanwhile…)
<Laney> it would be an option to kick them out to proposed
<Laney> hmm, I can't type compose characters into my terminal
<Laney> this is a problem for certain of my passphrases that I need to be able to type to upload /o\
<Laney> ok, I can paste them, but still ;_;
<Laney> didrocks: I think they wanted 3.30 to go to unstable, so do you want to update the branch for that or should I do it?
 * Laney has done mutter already
<Laney> but not gnome-shell (yet)
<Trevinho> Laney: didier had https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+git/gnome-shell/ but from what I see there was no patches refresh yet, or did I miss the commit?
<Laney> probably no updates were needed
<Laney> those are the best kind of updates
<Laney> I'll just get to work on merging exp into master for debian
<Laney> https://git.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell <- that's ubuntu/master with the new debian/master merged in
<Laney> only difference is the commit I made to update references to exp branch & watch file
<xnox> jibel, what are the rules around utah? whoever spots a bug, gets to fix it?
<xnox> i see this change: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~utah/utah/dev/revision/1126
<xnox> however in https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/Desktop/job/ubuntu-cosmic-desktop-amd64-smoke-default/88/console
<xnox> I see
<xnox> UTAH exception: initrd file does have have gz or lz extension: /var/lib/utah/vm/utah_vm_G1kh05lzIYOIe4qu/tmpf2NIif/initrd
<xnox> i wonder if UTAH is getting confused by are multi-initrd which has initrd, intel microcode, and amd microcode archives.
<didrocks> Laney: sounds good, thanks!
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, no patch refresh needed
<jibel> xnox, this one is fixed but there is another issue where the image fails to reboot after installation
<jibel> xnox, heber is on it
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah, ok... as I thought something went in, but I guess it's post .30 then
<Trevinho> didrocks:  can you merge this in the mean time https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+git/gnome-shell/+merge/354321?
<Trevinho> I don't want to do the release now though, just leave unreleased as I prefer to wait 3.28.4
<Trevinho> or maybe we can do  an upload just with the search fixes? seb128 mentioned that, but if we go with an official point release is quite easy to verify anyway
<xnox> ok
<didrocks> Trevinho: well, we need first to be released to cosmic
<didrocks> your patch*
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, sure but for the VCS we can still merge, then in case we change there, I mentioned just not to do back and froth with branches around, but as you prefer
<didrocks> Trevinho: sure, I meant, in case you want to release it
<Trevinho> sure sure... Although seb mentioned sometimes that is fine when a things i "on the way for sure", but I'm not rushing on releasing
<didrocks> I guess there is no urgency, let me just merge it
<Trevinho> exactly no urgency... just prefer not to loose track of things
<Trevinho> I'm preparing other components too, while for calculator I'm also updating to .2
<didrocks> Trevinho: done
<Trevinho> ta
<Laney> didrocks: do you want me to upload gnome-shell?
<Trevinho> didrocks: for gnome-calculator, the SRU can I merge on debian 3.28.2-1 first (no feature changes https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T3wQfD7wnf/) and then apply that patch or I should just merge with updated upstream and do the versioning side alone? As since debian didn't really change anything I guess i can proceed this way, no?
<didrocks> Laney: to debian? Please do, I can handle the mutter sync + gnome-shell upload to cosmic
<didrocks> Trevinho: agreed, if the diff are minor and fix issues, I see no reason to separate your fix and the maintenance release upload
<Laney> didrocks: no, to cosmic, since I re-merged, but feel free to handle
<Laney> unstable is done done done
<Trevinho> didrocks:  need to do the classic merged with debian line though, right?
<didrocks> Laney: oh, feel free to upload if you prefer
<didrocks> I have no strong opinion :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: unsure what is the classic merged? ;)
<Trevinho> remaining changes...
<didrocks> Trevinho: depends on the release team, they don't really like extra diff not fixing bugs, but if you can convince them…
<Laney> should probably wait for the accepted emails from dak
<didrocks> Laney: still unsure, you are handling it? (I'm fine with that, you did the commits on top…)
<didrocks> ok yaru snap "fixed" ;)
<Laney> sure!
<didrocks> thx ;)
<didrocks> next upstream release -> I'll sync a cosmic upload before UIF
<Laney> yaruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuUuuuuuuuuUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuu
<Laney> autopkgtest for autopilot-gtk/1.4+15.10.20150826-0ubuntu1: amd64: Regression ♻ , arm64: Regression ♻ , armhf: Regression ♻ , i386: Regression ♻ , ppc64el: Regression ♻ , s390x: Regression ♻
<Laney> :<
<didrocks> flaky tests for sure and you just got unlucky :p
<didrocks> (or should play to $$$ game)
<Laney> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/a/autopilot-gtk/cosmic/amd64
<Laney> really unlucky!
<didrocks> 0, 1… it's quite close still!
<Laney> still stuck behind glibc anyway
<didrocks> are you sure? gnome-shell doesn't show it being stuck anymore by it
<Laney> oh no glib2.0
<didrocks> ah ;)
<Laney> but I didn't sync that so I'm not feeling too responsible for getting that to go in right now :-)
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> wdyt we should do for gnome-shell?
<didrocks> (regarding extensions)
<Laney> kill them to cosmic-proposed
<didrocks> it means that if we didn't look at it, there are some chances that dashtopanel and other aren't installable
<Laney> they won't be in the release, that's right
<Laney> same as what'll happen in debian
<didrocks> (I don't know if people are using the extension websites or packages)
<didrocks> oh, debian may remove them?
<Laney> they'll be auto removed from testing
<Laney> https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/gnome-shell-extension-dash-to-panel
<Laney> see the note there
<didrocks> interesting
<didrocks> ok, so removing them in the release pocket (and not -proposed), yeah mean?
<Laney> there's a script demote-to-proposed or something
<didrocks> not in ~ubuntu-archive
<Laney> which copies to cosmic-proposed and delete from release
<Laney> it's in lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<didrocks> oh, I didn't add it to my $PATH one this laptop…
 * didrocks fixes
<Laney> should block them in proposed-migration too otherwise they might get copied straight back
<didrocks> ok, I'll do that, makes sense
 * Laney does
<didrocks> oh right ;)
<Laney> there
<Laney> now it should pick copying gnome-shell rather than the extensions
<didrocks> ok, I'm running demote-to-proposed now
<Laney> winning
<Laney> I'll push gnome-shell to git, will upload once the new one moves over
<didrocks> and done! yeah, sounds good to wait for the new one moving now
<didrocks> thx Laney
<Trevinho> didrocks: spotted another small thing https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calculator/+git/gnome-calculator/+merge/354328
<Laney> hmm there's already an ubuntu/3.30.0-1ubuntu1 tag there but that's a bit different to what I'm going to upload
<Laney> shall I la la la and delete it?
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, that was my thing about "need to be redone or pending review in debian", but that's fine, just delete and replace it
<Laney> alright
<didrocks> Trevinho: merged
<didrocks> interesting, I didn't work on calculator, but I see that git push is failing on pristine-tar and upstream/latest and there are conflicts :p
<didrocks> weird though, because it seems people used -f rather than merging, it's puzzling
<Laney> O_O
<Trevinho> didrocks: thanks, also this branch needs to be pulled to ~ubuntu-desktop as there's not a an ubuntu/bionic yet:
<Trevinho> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calculator/+git/gnome-calculator/+ref/ubuntu/bionic
<didrocks> Trevinho: can't we create one so that I can see the diff? ;)
<Trevinho> didrocks: yep, just do it with `git checkout -b ubuntu/bionic ubuntu/1%3.28.1-1ubuntu1`
<Trevinho> didrocks: so I can prepare the MP
<Laney> Trevinho is on the path to upload rights, I like it
<Trevinho> not sure I want them :D
<didrocks> Trevinho: ubuntu/bionic branch create
<didrocks> created*
<Trevinho> cool
<Trevinho> I could have put the gbp and control commits before the merge... but meeh, I'm lazy now to rebase :)
<Trevinho> lots of diff, but actually debian/ diff is small
<didrocks> Trevinho: did you have a script for generating the Yaru changelog?
<Trevinho> didrocks: mhmhmh, wait
<Trevinho> didrocks: `gbp dch` just that
<didrocks> interesting ;)
<Laney> you have to re-order the entries because it doesn't group by person
<didrocks> works well indeed
<Laney> bit annoying
<didrocks> ah ok Laney
<didrocks> thx for mentionning!
<Laney> like if it's Laney didrocks Laney, you get two [ Laney ] bits
<Trevinho> yep..
<didrocks> yep, got you
<Trevinho> I mentioned the same last day... need to fix that upstream, laney I saw you already sent a patch to Guido, so you're the good one to ask for fixing that too :)
<Laney> nah, bus factor is bad 😌
<Trevinho> I think I screwed things in calculator... let me redo it
<jbicha> gbp dch --multimaint-merge   you can probably set that in debian/gbp.conf to
<jbicha> too
<Laney>     --multimaint-merge  Merge commits by maintainer, default is 'False'
<Laney> yes
<Laney> I just found that :>
<Laney> ALSO https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=881467
<ubot5> Debian bug 881467 in git-buildpackage "git-buildpackage: gbp dch should filter out commits behind upstream-vcs-tag" [Wishlist,Open]
<Laney> the tip in there is going to change my life
<Trevinho> oh, lovely... `dch dch debian` for life
<Trevinho> s/dch/gbp/
<Laney> I've been manually deleting those entries
<Trevinho> didrocks: mhmh so https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calculator/+git/gnome-calculator/+merge/354330 is the merge, but... there's lot of "garbage" because i think debian introduced to the VCS pre-compiled files, so the issue... however `git diff  debian/3.28.2-1` is what you might look at or `git diff ubuntu/1%3.28.1-1ubuntu1 debian` as the rest is just garbage happened on merging with upstream that is not anymore in
<Trevinho> debian/master but was there in debian/3.28.2-1 tree
<Laney> ah, interesting, autopilot was relying on some defaults in ambiance
<Trevinho> ambiance won't ever change! :)
<didrocks> Laney: so, failing for quite a while? But I guess nothing triggered it
<didrocks> Trevinho: ok, I'll have a look (maybe later though, testing Yaru for now)
<Laney> it fails now that Yaru is default I guess
<Trevinho> didrocks: sure, waiting new fresh look :)
<Laney> but really it should be setting properties if it wants to test them, not assuming the theme is static
<didrocks> waow, the over-amplification is interesting
 * didrocks prefers it to default upstream one
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, on the other side, they want to test on the default
<Trevinho> Laney: what pkgs?
<didrocks> what are they relying on?
<Laney> assuming some border width is 5
<didrocks> ah, yeah, so that's more debatable :)
<Laney> it's like "give me all the boxes with this width" to test if selecting works
<Laney> but the only reason they had that width was because of the theme
<Laney> test's .ui file should set it
<didrocks> right
<Laney> 👍
<Laney> SHELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLlllllllllllllll
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks for the xorg minor update, I'm still going to annoy you a bit by mentioning that libxss has a minor update available (https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xorg/lib/libxscrnsaver/tags/libXScrnSaver-1.2.3) and libinput/wayland would be nice to update :)
<didrocks> taking gnome-getting-started-docs, brain is fried ;)
<Laney> was waiting ages for the autopilot-gtk build to finish, turned out my ssh connection to home had frozen /o\
<didrocks> "waow, that touch command was taking ageesssssss"
<Laney> it was just after starting the testsuite
<Laney> which sometimes doesn't output stuff for ages
<didrocks> ok, easy to get missed then
<Laney> terrible timing :P
<didrocks> yep
<Laney> 😸 (ok, can paste emoji, new gnome-characters works enough)
<willcooke> :)
<Trevinho> seb128: do you remember you should redo the upload of https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+git/nautilus/+merge/350174 ? :)
<seb128> Trevinho, yes, I asked you the other day if you could amend the vcs to have the right version if you remember?
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, I forgot that bit... But release was fine with such version eventually, no?
<seb128> no since they rejected asking to change and reupload
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, but then sil corrected: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1782681/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1782681 in nautilus (Ubuntu Bionic) "Upgrade to 3.26.4 and SRU it" [High,In progress]
<tjaalton> seb128: the problem with libxss for instance is that it's lacking six years of janitorial pkg maintenance, and the upstream changes are worthless
<tjaalton> one manpage typo fix, five autogen cleanup commits, one warning fix
<tjaalton> libinput 1.12rc is in a staging ppa, final expected next week
<tomreyn> hi, i noticed there is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/bionic/daily-live/current/ - but the name seems to be misleading, it was last built in july.
<tomreyn> was this meant to be just a temporary build, is it going to go away soon, or will there likley be dailies, and the build scripts just dont work out, yet?
<Laney> They are promoted to that directory when they pass automated testing - I think the QA guys are looking into why it's failing
<Laney> the raw daily images end up in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/bionic/daily-live/pending/
<tomreyn> thanks Laney!
<Laney> no problemo 🤠
<seb128> tjaalton, k, thanks, fair enough for libxss I'll mark to ignore for our report (and good to know for libinput)
<seb128> Trevinho, reuploaded nautilus bionic
<popey> willcooke: kenvandine Wimpress I added a spreadsheet link to our desktop doc we were in. It has some screenshots for some of the apps
<kenvandine> popey, thx
<willcooke> thanks popey
<willcooke> popey, can we get edit rights?
<willcooke> on that note, quittin time.  Night all
<Trevinho> seb128: thanks
<tjaalton> seb128: wayland uploaded
<Laney> looks like my autopilot didn't work properly
<Laney> despite having run the autopkgtests locally
<Laney> WAH
<Laney> oh yeah, it'll need the new gtk :/
<seb128> tjaalton, great :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-09-06
 * RAOF is going to need to file *all* the logind bugs.
<jibel> hi, is there any known problem with radeon drivers on cosmic? my desktop doesn't start this morning
<duflu> jibel, Morning. I haven't seen anything new in bug reports
<jibel> or gnome shell
<jibel> Morning duflu
<jibel> I've this in the logs
<jibel> sept. 06 08:11:27 sark kernel: [drm:r600_ib_test [radeon]] *ERROR* radeon: fence wait timed out.
<jibel> sept. 06 08:11:27 sark kernel: [drm:radeon_ib_ring_tests [radeon]] *ERROR* radeon: failed testing IB on GFX ring (-110).
<jibel> sept. 06 08:11:27 sark org.gnome.Shell.desktop[5362]: radeon: The kernel rejected CS, see dmesg for more information (-16).
<duflu> jibel, I think "CS" is command stream so it would probably be a kernel regression
<duflu> That error comes from Mesa, unknown to mutter or gnome-shell
<jibel> last reboot was a month ago, it'll be harder to find the culprit
<duflu> jibel, the proposed kernel or release?
<jibel> release
<jibel> I'll downgrade it
<duflu> Either way, I would log a kernel [regression] bug
<jibel> okay, thanks
<duflu> Mesa is unchanged for the past month so that won't be it
<duflu> Oh, actually, if you have been logged in for a month then maybe
<duflu> But a mesa upgrade would take effect on login. No reboot required
<jibel> I rarely log out, I just suspend the machine
<jibel> hmm, usb keyboard is not enabled on grub screen, it makes it even more challenging
<duflu> That's messed up. Also should be fixable in the BIOS
<jibel> yeah but without a keyboard on boot it's hard to boot to the bios
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<jibel> duflu, no luck with last known good kernel
<jibel> same issue
<jibel> hi oSoMoN
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
 * jibel downgrades libdrm, xorg and mesa
<jibel> Yay, wayland to the rescue :D
<jibel> duflu, the session starts with wayland
<jibel> but still broken with xorg
<duflu> jibel, in that case Xorg 1.20 might be the cause
<jibel> i'll just downgrade xorg
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128
<oSoMoN> salut seb
<oSoMoN> darn, he disappeared
<oSoMoN> and I pressed enter too fast
<RAOF> Mornin' everyone.
<oSoMoN> good morning RAOF
<oSoMoN> popey, what do you think of https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/issues/151 ?
<gitbot> ubuntu issue 151 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "New logo/icon proposal" [Open]
<duflu> Evening RAOF
<RAOF> Hah. Just as I'm ready to push colord up for sponsoring, salsa.debian.org goes down!
<willcooke> morning all
<jamesh> oSoMoN: it looks like they've made the same proposal to many other projects, with no obvious pattern
<willcooke> BIOS Update for my Thinkpad in G-Software this morning - but it fails
<jamesh> I'm not sure why snapcraft-desktop-helpers would need a logo
<oSoMoN> jamesh, yeah, not sure either
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<willcooke> rebooting
<Laney> hi thar
<RAOF> seb128: Yo yo! If you want colord to drop off the orange list, pls be the sponsoring of https://salsa.debian.org/raof-guest/colord (and likewise plz be the pushing of it to https://salsa.debian.org/debian/colord, which I don't have access to)
<duflu> Morning Laney
<duflu> Try again. Hi willcooke
<willcooke> phew.  That was a bit squeeky bum time
<willcooke> Ran fwupdmgr and rebooted and it just sat there for 4 mins doing seemingly nothing
<willcooke> but we're back with a new BIOS
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> and a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fwupd/+bug/1791024
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1791024 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "BIOS Update offered for Thinkpad X270 fails to update" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
<duflu> You mean you don't want to download and burn a bootable ISO disc for each Lenovo BIOS update?
<duflu> Yeah, fair enough
<willcooke> :))
<willcooke> Update like it's 1999
<jamesh> does it do anything, or just boot normally?
<duflu> Hell, a DOS EXE would be more convenient than the old Lenovo method. At least Dell and others offer that much
<willcooke> I ran fwupdmgr update and it does a progress bar and then says "done, please reboot"
<willcooke> then I rebooted and it just sat with the power light on, the fan on, and seemingly nothing else.  I decided that it was probably writing the BIOS at that point and that I shouldnt just power it off
<jamesh> willcooke: looking at the log, it has added a new EFI boot entry that should perform the update
<willcooke> and then it rebooted a few more times and it was done
<willcooke> ah, so maybe if I had just rebooted it would have done it
<jamesh> so I was wondering if it actually picked that, or did something else
<jamesh> If you hit the key combo to bring up the boot selector, it should show configured EFI boot loaders
<willcooke> jamesh, probably done now since it applied, I'll check next time I boot
<jibel> is the network applet missing for anyone else on cosmic?
<duflu> jibel, in theory Laney just fixed that, or similar
<duflu> jibel, Oh actually the fix is _after_ 3.30.0  (bug 1774957)
<ubot5> bug 1774957 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Network icons in status menu disappearing" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1774957
<jibel> never seen that before.
<jibel> duflu, is there a workaround? I cannot enable the vpn from the ui it's annoying
<duflu> I don't know. Check the upstream bug
<Laney> a workaround is to use the network panel in gnome-control-center
 * didrocks opens the bug. I still see it here
 * jibel starts nm-applet
<didrocks> ah, it's quite old
<didrocks> jibel: do it quickly before I update nm-applet :p
<jibel> Laney, activating the vpn from control-center doesn't work. "Could not find source connection"
<Laney> :( lame
<Laney> I'll try updating everything and see if it still WFM
<Laney> but right now I just dist-upgraded cosmic and now my desktop is a blinking cursor after rebooting
<jibel> summary for today: no xorg, no network and no alt+tab. Nice morning :) I'll continue on xorg
<Laney> Sep 06 09:50:42 raleigh.local /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-wayland-session[4365]: Exited with an error
<Laney> Sep 06 09:50:42 raleigh.local /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-wayland-session[4365]: stdout:
<Laney> Sep 06 09:50:42 raleigh.local /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-wayland-session[4365]: stderr: Traceback (most recent call last):
<Laney> Sep 06 09:50:42 raleigh.local /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-wayland-session[4365]:   File "/usr/share/session-migration/scripts/ubuntu-settings-migrate-to-defaults.18.10.0.py", line 35, in <module>
<Laney> Sep 06 09:50:42 raleigh.local /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-wayland-session[4365]:     if os.environ['DESKTOP_SESSION'] != 'ubuntu':
<Laney> Sep 06 09:50:42 raleigh.local /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-wayland-session[4365]:   File "/usr/lib/python3.6/os.py", line 669, in __getitem__
<Laney> Sep 06 09:50:42 raleigh.local /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-wayland-session[4365]:     raise KeyError(key) from None
<Laney> Sep 06 09:50:42 raleigh.local /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-wayland-session[4365]: KeyError: 'DESKTOP_SESSION'
<Laney> ...............
<didrocks> interesting…
<didrocks> ah, we didn't get it because this was added afterwards
<didrocks> so, the stamp was already there
<didrocks> but issues for anyone dist-upgrading (however, the fatal error shouldn't stop from logging)
<Laney> yeh
<Laney> not my real problem, that is that the x fallback isn't working
<seb128> hey again desktopers :)
<willcooke> hey seb128
<seb128> no wifi in the train but apparently now orange allows tethering on their mobile data plan
<seb128> which they didn't for years
<seb128> so I was saying, no wifi in the train but tethering on orange mobile data plan seems to work now! (they used to block it)
<seb128> still mobile data in train is not stable
<seb128> RAOF, I can do sponsoring, unsure how to "enable" it to salsa, I just push to the right git url?
<duflu> seb128, it's almost 8pm there
<seb128> duflu, right, but I was offline when he asked, just read the log on irclgos.u.c
<RAOF> <freenode_seb "RAOF, I can do sponsoring, unsur"> Yeah, just push to the right git url. That's how I got raof-guest/colord
<duflu> Heh
<seb128> RAOF, great, thx :)
<didrocks> nm-applet is a complex merge… but I guess the only new feature is "Add an option to set a connection as Metered"
<didrocks> will require a FFe thus
<andyrock> does anyone know why we implemented XUbuntuCancel ?
<andyrock> I mean why there is no need to forward it upstream?
<didrocks> andyrock: I can fw you an email from Marco if you want
<andyrock> didrocks: kk
<didrocks> let me quote, easier
<didrocks> "I've pushed few days ago these changes for supporting the XUbuntuCancel method on remote shell providers as per what was discussed with upstream and seb/laney (upstream is fine with a new search API, but introducing major changes that we won't be able to backport to bionic, so our solution is the only we can do for now)."
<andyrock> kk makes sense
<andyrock> thk
<andyrock> *x
<didrocks> yw
<didrocks> ah, a meson introspect issue
<didrocks> Laney!!!
<Laney> what?
<didrocks> unsure what the issue is (I just removed dh_translations for now to at least validate the package is complete), but dh_translation (meson introspect) call isn't happy with nm-applet
<didrocks> ok, after the merge, we are only loosing the gsm-3g icons. /me looks if that was coming from our previous distro patch or upstream
<didrocks> ah, it was one of distro patch
 * didrocks wonders if we need it
<didrocks> nothing in indicator*, unity or gnome-shell referencing it
<didrocks> we provided some in ubuntu-mono, but not in Yaru
<didrocks> I would be in favor of not including that diff and see how it goes, sounds like a minor case and none of our components are referencing them
<didrocks> (at worse, we take back the ubuntu-mono ones and copy to Yaru)
<didrocks> (and the comment was "natty fallback icons")
<didrocks> Laney: ah, I know what the issue is
<didrocks> Laney: for dh_translations, we have a meson.build but also some autotools
<didrocks> it's using autotools to build
<didrocks> but dh_translations is picking the meson.build path…
 * didrocks feels he's going to need doing some perl debugging… "fun fun fun"
<didrocks> ok, found the issue
<didrocks> you didn't protect the meson check
<didrocks> you need if !domain && <…file detection>
<didrocks> (missing the domain check)
 * didrocks will fix after a break
<Laney> I actually think that was on purpose, to prefer meson over autotools if both exist
<Laney> I suppose dh_translations needs to be told by debhelper what to look at actually
<Laney> Or handling when there is no meson_builddir?
<didrocks> hum, all the other tools have the !domain, and so, the order is what matters
<Laney> yes that's why the meson bit was put at the end
<didrocks> that's possible to add the meson_builddir detection
<didrocks> you should have use !domain && meson at first if you wanted that logic
<didrocks> (as the rest of the function is doing that)
<didrocks> I'm unsure though, should we priviledge meson?
<didrocks> I'm fine adding !domain at the end (and so, no meson priviledge)
<Laney> Severl projects had both and we were generally switching things to use meson when they did.
<didrocks> or add !domain && -e meson.build at first (priviledged, but at least, following the logic of the function)
<didrocks> and add meson_builddir detection to get out of the first case
<Laney> It does have detection but it looks like we weren't handling the case where no directory is found.
<Laney> But I haven't seen the error you are getting so I don't know for sure if that is the actual problem
<didrocks> yeah, it's complaining about directory not found
<didrocks> (once ran manually)
<didrocks> I would still suggest moving it at the top
<didrocks> so that we don't have different logics
<Laney> ok, but the problem I pointed out will still need to be fixed
<didrocks> yeah, agreed
<Laney> I think that's basically equivalent to what we currently have, so should be fine
<didrocks> but I prefer having all tools following the same logic
<didrocks> so, ok, moving it before configure.ac (just after the po/Makefile which has predecendence)
<didrocks> adding !domain &&
<didrocks> + handle the case when no builddir is found
<didrocks> Laney: just one question, why do you do another check for $dh{DOMAIN} for meson and not let the overrides just overrides it unconditionally?
<didrocks> sounds like otherwise we should do the check for all build-system?
<duflu> Later all
<duflu> in a sec
<Laney> didrocks: We had the information to hand, so it was easily possible to do a better check there.
<Laney> I wasn't about to make Gunnar (the contributor of the change) try to support all build systems, that didn't feel like a very reasonable ask
<didrocks> Laney: hum, ok, I'm unsure how to translate that if moving it upwards, but we'll see
<Trevinho> andyrock: it's how didier said... See also https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/436
<gitbot> GNOME issue 436 in gnome-shell "Shell Search Provider v3" [Opened]
<Trevinho> I've proposed to add a Cancel method to the current one and Carlos was fine, but Florian preferred a proper solution... Then... so.
<Trevinho> tjaalton: hey I was upgrading a vm from bionic to cosmic, got this:
<Trevinho> dpkg: error processing archive /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-bK08sf/08-libwayland-dev_1.15.0-2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<Trevinho>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkgconfig/wayland-egl.pc', which is also in package libegl1-mesa-dev:amd64 18.0.5-0ubuntu0~18.04.1
<Trevinho> I guess there's a breaks missing?
<tjaalton> Trevinho: no, just needs to be bumped to 18.0.5
<tjaalton> Trevinho: fix uploaded to cosmic
<Trevinho> tjaalton: ah ok good...
<Trevinho> tjaalton: actually launching apt install -f twice was enough here, and I had not to play too much with dpkg
<Trevinho> Laney: as per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/1789472/comments/3 I've noticed new stable version has some patches applied, do they cover those too?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1789472 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "SRU 2.56.2 to bionic" [Medium,In progress]
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i updated the gnome-3-28-1804-sdk build snap and setup CI
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, but i'm thinking maybe we should create a new repository for it with branches for each version
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, so gnome-devel maybe with gnome-3-28-1804-sdk and gnome-3-30-1804-sdk branches
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, that makes sense
<kenvandine> we already need to change it to gnome-3-30
<kenvandine> and really it should be gnome-3-30-1604 not 1804 since it's not built on core18
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, we still don't have documentation or examples of how to use a build snap though, do we?
<oSoMoN> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/docs-examples-for-build-snaps/2433
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, nope
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, it's really getting urgent now though
<kenvandine> we need to start building for gnome 3.30
<kenvandine> and it's quite a bit of work to backport all the libs needed for that to 16.04 in a PPA
<kenvandine> getting the build snap rolling will really fix that
<kenvandine> and i've been wanting to create the runtime snap as a fileset of files included in the build snap
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, in fact, i'd like snapcraft to be able to build two snaps from one snap... the sdk and runtime snaps
<kenvandine> just split from the same source
<kenvandine> if we get something like that we could more easily automate the maintenance of our snaps
<Laney> Trevinho: what patches?
<Laney> he's asking you to look at the regressions on https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/bionic/update_excuses.html#glib2.0 and work out if they show a problem in the update
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, well there are regressions for glib itself too, so maybe just better to get upstream on those
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, final request from my side that you push your packaging branches
<Laney> Trevinho: Probably better to do a bit of analysis on our side first
<Laney> Some of them might be crappy flaky tests or caused by something else
<Trevinho> Laney: analysis is easy... need to backport stuff https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/glib/commits/glib-2-56
<Trevinho> Laney: at least for glib itself
<Trevinho> let me prepare those then
<Laney> which of those commits fixes GLib-GIO:ERROR:../../../../../gio/tests/gdbus-proxy.c:832:fail_test: code should not be reached ?
<Trevinho> don't see that one, others yes... but for that one I should do some debugging locally if I can reproduce it
<Laney> and the failures in other packages, they are quite likely to be flaky tests I should think or weren't introduced by glib (udisks2)
<Laney> so I don't think "backport a few patches" (and have to SRU verify them explicitly) is the only solution to be looking for here
<Laney> but it might be a part of it
<Laney> I'll retry the glib2.0 tests, if it's a race we might get lucky next time (just did for ppc64el)
<Trevinho> Laney: indeed they are races, I triggered a rebuild even on the ppa for one arch I remember.
<Trevinho> but indeed we can't expect them to be fixed by only those
<Laney> all going green after retrying
<Laney> I think we can probably avoid doing another upload until .3 is out
<Laney> assuming all of the other failures are shit tests in the other packages
<Laney> (need to be looked at)
<Laney> all -> all of glib's own tests
<Trevinho> Laney: better... I also wanted my subprocess fix to land though, so another upload was in my list a otherwise the gnome-calculator SRU will crash
<Laney> pwithnall just told you he's going to do a release soon
<Trevinho> (only the search provider and only when cancelled..so not really a probelm)
<Laney> I would recommend waiting for that
<Trevinho> ah right just read that too
<Trevinho> so yes
<Laney> ++
<seb128> hey again desktopers
<seb128> that was a longer and more bumpy trip than expected
<seb128> data in train on that line also sucks, I gave on IRC after a while, sorry
<seb128> but at least offline was good for reading some emails I had in backlog and to do some hacking :)
<oSoMoN> welcome back seb128
<seb128> thanks oSoMoN!
<seb128> how was the afternoon around here?
<seb128> did I miss anything?
<oSoMoN> it was rather quiet
<oSoMoN> time for me to wrap up
<seb128> :)
<seb128> have a nice evening oSoMoN!
<oSoMoN> thanks, you too
<Laney> hey seb128, good train?
<seb128> hey Laney! I had best but ok, it's still better than flying
<seb128> the second train had a problem so we had to take another connecting line
<seb128> which happens to have ongoing work so had to do one part with a bus
<seb128> so a bit longer/more changes than expected
<Laney> the dreaded Rail Replacement Bus
<Laney> that's a swear word
<Laney> time to climb for the first time in 3 weeks
<Laney> byeeeeeeeeeee
<seb128> enjoy Laney!
<seb128> tjaalton, ah,someone did it, https://packages.qa.debian.org/libx/libxss/news/20180906T124932Z.html :)
<tjaalton> seb128: yeah, jcristau
<seb128> tjaalton, I know, names are in the changelog :)
<tjaalton> of course..
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks for dealing with all my annoying requests about those minors updates :)
<tjaalton> np
<tjaalton> there used to be a page on people.u.c for x-swat packages which showed if packages weren't merged or upstream had a newer release
<tjaalton> but then bryce/mlankhorst left
<tjaalton> udd.debian.org is good enough for me
<seb128> tjaalton, we have an "xorg" set on versions ;)
<seb128> tjaalton, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/xorg.html
<seb128> tjaalton, that relies on packages in the list to be set to the right tag though, so that list might need an update, I don't think anyone has been keeping up with updating that set correctly but we could if it's useful
<seb128> RAOF, colord sponsored but I could push the vcs, I might need to apply to some debian group
<seb128> I've access to pkg-gnome but apparently not to debian/ there
<seb128> that's for tomorrow
<tjaalton> seb128: ah, nice
<tjaalton> I've synced libdrm, libxss, libdmx
<tjaalton> libdmx doesn't show on that list
<seb128> tjaalton, great, I can fix libdmx
<seb128> the script is hacking but it works well
<seb128> the list is on https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu-desktop-versions/trunk/view/head:/packages.py the packages have a tag
<seb128> e.g https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu-desktop-versions/trunk/view/head:/packages.py#L696 has ['xorg']
<seb128> that's how the set is built
<tjaalton> ok
<seb128> libdmx is not in the list I can add it
<seb128> but if you feel like doing tweaks to tag more packages or add, feel free
<tjaalton> alright
<seb128> or you can let me know which ones are missing and I can fix it for you :)
<tjaalton> :)
<seb128> tjaalton, libdmx added :)
<seb128> on that note it's dinner time
<seb128> bbl & have a nice evening desktopers
<RAOF> seb128: oops. Apparently I failed to commit the debian/stamps directory, so all the builds failed 😐
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-09-07
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<duflu> Morning didrocks, jibel
<jibel> hi duflu
<didrocks> hey duflu
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<duflu> Hi willcooke
<RAOF> Hey yo!
<Laney> yo
<RAOF> seb128: When you get on, would you very kindly upload colord again. This time it should actually build!
<didrocks> hey Laney, RAOF
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> RAOF, I was trying to push over http yesterday, got that right today :) https://salsa.debian.org/debian/colord
<seb128> RAOF, so, 1.4.3 is unstable according to https://www.freedesktop.org/software/colord/download.html ... do you plan to get that into cosmic anyway? or stay on what we have? or update to 1.3.5 the current stable version?
<RAOF> Bah! How did you find that page. I was looking for it!
<seb128> RAOF, google? ;)
<seb128> well for the mainpage, then I clicked on download
<RAOF> I think I was looking at Hughie's old pages, then.
<seb128> looks like fedora has 1.4 as well
<seb128> I wonder if it's that unstable
<RAOF> The ones which said uneven was developed, even was stable 😀
<RAOF> It's not very unstable. There's not a great deal of development.
<seb128> sync 1.4.3 in  cosmic then! :)
<seb128> (well might need a ffe, I didn't look at the actual diff)
<RAOF> Huh, I've fallen out of touch with Ubuntu cycling! Is it feature freeze already!
<seb128> indeed!
<Laney> hey didrocks RAOF seb128
<seb128> hey Laney, happy friday! how are you?
<Laney> seb128: today I'm feeling sad that it seems autumn is coming
<Laney> BUT had a good climb last night
<Laney> what about you, how is france?
<Laney> just typed "files <directory name>" into a terminal to open nautilus ...
<Laney> new naming scheme brain infection
<seb128> Laney, sorry, didn't see you replied earlier then stepped out for a bit. I'm good, had a uninterrupted sleep night and quiet coffee time after waking up which feels nice :)
<Laney> ah the old life
 * Laney is in some weird perl hole
<andyrock> seb128, Laney do you mind moving https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screenshot/+git/gnome-screenshot in ~ubuntu-desktop
<andyrock> ?
<willcooke> happy weekend all
<seb128> andyrock, I can do that :)
<Laney> goodnight, happy weekend!
<seb128> you too Laney!
<seb128> going to do the same
<seb128> have a nice w.e desktopers!
<oSoMoN> have a good one seb128
<oSoMoN> and you too Laney
<oSoMoN> and with https://github.com/snapcrafters/gtk-common-themes/pull/8, I'm off to a 3 day week-end
<gitbot> snapcrafters issue (Pull request) 8 in gtk-common-themes "Add Yaru theme (fixes #7)." [Open]
<oSoMoN> see ya all
<seb128> andyrock, k, done now
<andyrock> seb128: thx!
<seb128> andyrock, np! (and stop being at the computer at 8pm on a friday!)
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-09-09
<dupondje> We don't have some PPA/Repo with Firefox built with Wayland support?
<dupondje> tried to build it, but seems failing :(
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-09-02
<didrocks> hello
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<marcustomlinson> good morning didrocks and duflu
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<Laney> morning
<didrocks> good morning Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> how's it going?
<marcustomlinson> morning Laney
<Laney> wb marcustomlinson
<Laney> good time off?
<marcustomlinson> thanks :) Yeah it was
<marcustomlinson> nothing too fancy, just some family time, exploring edges of the city I haven't
<willcooke> morning all
<marcustomlinson> hey willcooke
<didrocks> hey willcooke
 * Laney nods willcooke 
<Laney> Trevinho: tracker> probably, but the answer depends what is in it / if it impacts things which depend on it / how risky it is
<Laney> Wimpress: why did that fix it :(
<Wimpress> ikr
<Wimpress> confused.com
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<Laney> Colin would probably know best if you cared to bother him
<Laney> and someone said Kylin had the same problem - did you notify them by any chance?
<Laney> hi :>
<Laney> also, not just why did that fix it, but what changed to break it?
<Laney> also why the F did the ubuntu daily iso fail to build
<Laney> renamed 'chroot/var/lib/snapd/seed/gnome-calculator_406.snap' -> 'chroot/var/lib/snapd/seed/snaps/gnome-calculator_406.snap'
<Laney> error: cannot validate seed:
<Laney> - cannot use snap "gnome-calculator": default provider "gtk-common-themes" is missing
<Laney> - cannot use snap "gnome-calculator": default provider "gtk-common-themes" is missing
<Laney> - cannot use snap "gnome-calculator": default provider "gtk-common-themes" is missing
<Trevinho> Haloa!
<Trevinho> Laney: hey ok per tracker, I'll do some further testing, but IMHO better now than next cycle
 * Laney shrugs
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<Laney> it's like i said
<Laney> hi Trevinho
<duflu> Morning Laney, Wimpress, Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi didrocks and duflu
<Laney> mvo: hey, got a sec? want to chat about https://launchpadlibrarian.net/439916827/buildlog_ubuntu_eoan_amd64_ubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Laney> this is because of that code you added that validates the seed is valid after every snap is seeded, isn't it?
<Laney> did you beef up the validator in the new snapd or something?
<Laney> (also, sorry, hi - how rude of me)
<clobrano> hey all 0/
<duflu> Hi clobrano
<clobrano> hi duflu
<Laney> morning duflu clobrano
<duflu> Laney, (no rush, I don't want to stress you but) could you please help to triage bug 1841915 ?
<ubot5> bug 1841915 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "black screen, unresponsive, after logout from gnome Wayland session" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841915
<duflu> Some time
<clobrano> about https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/issues/1477, we discussed and made some proposals for a fix
<clobrano> mine are in this PR https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/1478, but there's also one from Frederik here https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/issues/1477#issuecomment-526811769
<gitbot> ubuntu issue 1477 in yaru "The headerbar buttons lack of contrast compared to the background" [Design, Open]
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 1478 in yaru "ubuntu-colors: Lighten headerbar up" [Open]
<gitbot> ubuntu issue 1477 in yaru "The headerbar buttons lack of contrast compared to the background" [Design, Open]
<Laney> duflu: maybe later, am trying to unbreak ISO image builds now
<duflu> No problem
<duflu> Not even today is fine
<clobrano> anyone that finds current headerbar buttons hard to spot, please have a look :)
<Laney> if you think this is caused by the systemd --user stuff, you can get them to turn GDM's verbosity up and attach a journal
<duflu> Some of them stand out too much IMHO. But you will never please everyone at the same time
<Laney> I did see that bug though, and I can log out OK here on Wayland
 * duflu tries that
<mvo> Laney: I had/have a bunch of meetings, we can talk in ~30min maybe?
<Laney> mvo: sure, just ping me
<clobrano> duflu: all the buttons have the same design, but I guess that the bigger ones (text-buttons) might be indeed more visible due to the size. Pictures might be misleading though, if possible would be great to testing on a real machine :)
 * duflu looks again
<duflu> clobrano, yeah mostly was my imagination. And a little bit is the inconsistency with the window buttons (minimize, maximize, close)
<duflu> But maybe that's a good thing
<clobrano> duflu: indeed, those buttons kept the same flat design. Not sure what's better in this regard. I saw that upstream has them flat as well, so I thought it was fine
<clobrano> duflu: thanks for the feedback btw :)
<duflu> Another part of my confusion was that it doesn't register with my brain that the disabled buttons are disabled. They just look flat and still enabled
<duflu> I don't think they are disabled /enough/
<clobrano> duflu: any example to look at? Few applications have buttons on headerbar and I couldn't find one with disabled buttons
<duflu> At least when viewed at around 100% sRGB
<duflu> clobrano, Files (nautilus) window freshly opened
<clobrano> duflu: ah the arrows
<duflu> They look enabled and flat
 * clobrano thinkering something
<duflu> But I could easily be in the minority and change my opinion by tomorrow
<clobrano> duflu: do you think it's because of the borders?
<Laney> mvo: was thinking something like https://paste.debian.net/1098377/ (untested)
<duflu> Yes both the borders and the arrows themselves are not sufficiently different colour
<Laney> because otherwise the option seems to be to write a dependency solver :(
<duflu> clobrano, what if you made disabled buttons the same colour as the borders?
<duflu> The icons, not the fill
<clobrano> I see
<duflu> That way we avoid introducing 3D but it's more obvious what's not clickable
<mvo> Laney: I had a bit of back and forth about this with the cpc team, they suggested this approach, I don't mind how its done but AIUI some plugins may add stuff after snap_preseed
<mvo> Laney: sry for the trouble :/
<Laney> mvo: that's why I went for this opt out approach, the other callsites will still do validation
<Laney> maybe I should go take it up with cpc people then
<clobrano> duflu: uhm, not sure it helps, a similar design is for active/toggled buttons
<duflu> I forgot about those
<mvo> Laney: yeah, I don't know enough about the subtleties  unfortunately to give good feedback on live-build (except that I find it hard to reason about it ;)
<Laney> :) ok
<clobrano> duflu: but, without/reducing border and transparentize label might be the solution
<duflu> clobrano, actually yes. No or a light border would suggest the button is immovable
<willcooke> clobrano, hey!  Sorry for the delay on that github thread, I was off on Friday.  Have commented now
<clobrano> duflu: I agree, something like this https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/oOFUauOd/image.png
<duflu> clobrano, yes!
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<clobrano> hi willcooke, thanks!
<willcooke> hi duflu
<willcooke> np clobrano
<duflu> clobrano, I changed my mind. Lack of border is also inconsistent
<duflu> But again feel free to ignore me. I need to start thinking about dinner
<clobrano> duflu: okay, let's pause then :)
 * duflu notices 18.04 handles disabled colours nicely, not counting all the stylistic differences
<tkamppeter> I am trying to post a merge proposal for NM on Launchpad and if I fill "network-manager:master" as target branch it does not get accepted. What do I have to enter as target branch?
<Laney> isn't it ubuntu/master?
<tkamppeter> Tried it now and it does not work, too.
<tkamppeter> I tried also origin/HEAD now and also does not work.
<tkamppeter> The repo I want to merge is https://code.launchpad.net/~till-kamppeter/network-manager/+git/network-manager  and the repo I want to merge into is https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+code?
<Laney> I went to https://code.launchpad.net/~till-kamppeter/network-manager/+git/network-manager/+ref/master/+register-merge, typed 'master' into the box and it created https://code.launchpad.net/~till-kamppeter/network-manager/+git/network-manager/+merge/372157
<Laney> that looks right doesn't it?
<Laney> the repository you're targetting isn't the right one: that is the git-ubuntu one that we aren't using here
<tkamppeter> Laney, thank you very much.
<Laney> tkamppeter: going to delete that one I made, you can follow the same steps
<Laney> so that it doesn't have my name on it ...
<tkamppeter> Now it worked for me, https://code.launchpad.net/~till-kamppeter/network-manager/+git/network-manager/+merge/372162
<tkamppeter> Thank you very much.
<Trevinho> Laney: would you have time to update sysprof to sysprof3? Or want me to do it? Since mutter doesn't support sysprof 3.32 anymore and having the ability to install the daemon (that should be system-wide) from repos would be nice :P
<Laney> Trevinho: you can do it, but it's not a desktop priority since the package needs splitting into a library / -dev package / application before things can be linked with it
<Trevinho> mh, I see
<Trevinho> will see to do it in some free time
<Laney> okies
<Laney> I planned to do that split at some point
<Laney> but there were more important things so far
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-09-03
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<duflu> Morning didrocks and jibel
<didrocks> hey duflu
<jibel> hi duflu
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> anyone got any ideas for a service which will allow me to build a poll for the wallpaper comp?  The polls built in to Discourse don't scale and limit each poll to 20 entries or thereabouts.  There are > 100 wallpaper entries
<Laney> moin
<willcooke> hi Laney
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<didrocks> hey Laney
<willcooke> morning didrocks, how goes?
<didrocks> willcooke: apart from google form + API, I don't have any strong idea
<didrocks> willcooke: I'm fine, thanks, you?
<Laney> hi willcooke hi didrocks
<willcooke> didrocks, I'll take another look at Forms
<jibel> paid version of surveymonkey
<duflu> Morning willcooke and Laney
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
<Laney> oops
<Laney> duf TAB :(
<Laney> anyone in touch with kylin?
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/440066548/buildlog_ubuntu_eoan_amd64_ubuntukylin_BUILDING.txt.gz think they need to seed a theme
<Laney> ah, handsome_feng is here ^^^^
<darkxst> my latest gjs upload is failing autopkgtests on arm64, but I don't have access to any arm64 to investigate further
<handsome_feng> Laney: Thanks, So just seeds gtk-common-themems will fix this build failed?
<Laney> should do
<handsome_feng> Laney: Then I will do it now, thanks for your info, :)
<Laney> snap:gtk-common-themes, see the ubuntu seeds for how we do it there
<handsome_feng> Laney: Got it!
<Laney> 👏
<willcooke> WOW!!  164 entries for the wallpaper comp this cycle!
<didrocks> nice
<marcustomlinson> Crazy
<willcooke> didrocks, Google forms work out pretty well.  I need to look at the API next time though.  It's taken me 40 mins to populate the answers
<didrocks> willcooke: 40 min doesn't sound too bad
<willcooke> copy and pasting for 40 mins solid is verrrry boring :)
<didrocks> heh, good music is needed :p
<Laney> sounds like managerial life
<Laney> darkxst: can try to get a backtrace if you want?
<darkxst> Laney, that would be good if you can, logs are not showing anything around the failed test
<Laney> well it does show a sigsegv
<Laney> so lets see
<willcooke> desktoppers:  can you test please:  https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSciJiNFt-cnSOlt_mSIIwQUl8RNslg-3cdu1uUsqgbqERIb4Q/viewform
<willcooke> I will reset the answers before it is generally announced
<Laney> are you planning to open it to the general public?
<Laney> and is this every entry or did you pre filter?
<Laney> form seemed to work from my side fwiw
<willcooke> Laney, yeah, general public.  No filtering
<darkxst> Laney, I meant nothing useful in logs
<Laney> darkxst: it just passed for me
<Laney> maybe retry?
<Laney> willcooke: interesting, guess we'll see how that goes :-)
<darkxst> Laney, thanks, have kicked off a retry
<Laney> darkxst: worked
 * Laney was spying on the logs
<darkxst> Laney, cool, guess you have many super powers ;)
<RikMills> hi. does vlc start in ubuntu daily?
<Laney> wfm
<RikMills> LP: #1842382
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1842382 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc won't start; eoan 19.10 lubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu daily" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1842382
<RikMills> wonder why it is just flavour dailies then :/
<RikMills> Laney: did you test the current or the 20190903 build?
<Laney> no I tried from my system
<Laney> do you mean a live session?
<RikMills> yes, live cd. I'm updating an installed eoan now to see if the bug appears
<RAOF> 119115
 * Laney presses RAOF's yubikey
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> RikMills: it is broken if I apt install it on an ubuntu iso too
<Laney> but I don't think I'm going to have time to look into it, sorry
<Laney> the guy on the bug is barking up the wrong tree with that /lib thing though, that's just becaue we have usrmerge
<Laney> well, unless vlc is doing some weird introspection .........
<RikMills> Laney: thanks. I forgot about usrmerge. it just worked on the installed system I updated, so at the moment seems vlc doesn't like something about recent live sessions
<Laney> openat(AT_FDCWD, "/vlc/plugins/plugins.dat", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Laney> that's missing the libdir prefix
<RikMills> o_o
<Laney> bet if you do sudo ln -s /usr/lib/*/vlc/ / it starts working
 * RikMills checks
<RikMills> Laney: yep, it does
<Laney> so I guess look at what vlc's doing to find that plugins.dat thing
<RikMills> Laney: thanks for that
<Laney> no problemo
<Trevinho> hey, I won't be around for the meeting as I've a funeral to attend... I might be around at beginning but not all time
<ricotz> Laney, I confirmed in the past that e.g. libreoffice is crashing running on daily iso live session after "apt upgrade", so it is definitely an live session issue
<ricotz> that was with a bionic daily iso
<kenvandine> Meeting time!
<kenvandine> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-09-03
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep  3 13:30:23 2019 UTC.  The chair is kenvandine. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-09-03 | Current topic:
<kenvandine> Roll call:  didrocks, duflu (out), jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, seb128 (out) , tkamppeter, trevinho (out), robert_ancell (out)
<marcustomlinson> hi
<didrocks> hey
<Laney> morning
<Laney> ricotz: what is "it"?
<Trevinho> (hi)
<ricotz> Laney, "that the upgrading packages in a live session get borked"
<kenvandine> Let's get started
<kenvandine> #topic rls-ee-bugs
<kenvandine> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-09-03 | Current topic: rls-ee-bugs
<kenvandine> bug 1662031
<ubot5> bug 1662031 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Switching language and format broken" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662031
<kenvandine> looks like oSoMoN had at least looked at a similar bug a while back
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1842256 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1842256 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "~/.pam_environment overridden by /etc/default/locale" [High,New]
<kenvandine> whoops, yet which is linked to the old bug i linked :)
<Laney> sounds like one to take to me
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> yeah, i'm thinking we assign it to oSoMoN
<didrocks> +1 and he isn't there to say no :p
<kenvandine> done
<kenvandine> bug 1841929
<ubot5> bug 1841929 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Volume up/down repeat keys don't work on Xorg" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841929
<kenvandine> i think we should take that too
<Laney> kenvandine: you need to target to series to make it come up on -tracking (as well as deleting the tag)
<Laney> don't understand why this bug is so important, seems quite minor to me
<Laney> but no strong opinion
<marcustomlinson> I guess is didrocks wants to take it...
<marcustomlinson> *if
<didrocks> I don't think I will have to have a look TBH
<didrocks> but it's a regression, we shouldn't really accept regressions IMHO
<kenvandine> I suspect lots of people will experience it
<didrocks> it makes using the vol+/- unusable here (and was confirmed)
<kenvandine> i almost never press that key and just release it
<Laney> but you can do ...
 * Laney shrugs
<kenvandine> Anyone want to volunteer to take it?
<didrocks> I think seb was talking about Trevinho knowing that part of the code
<didrocks> (it's opened upstream btw, but didn't get feedback)
<kenvandine> that's what i was thinking
<Trevinho> mh, I can have a look
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> bug 1841794
<ubot5> bug 1841794 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in g_log_default_handler() ... from ObjectInstance::~ObjectInstance() [usually logging "Finalizing wrapper for an already freed object of type: Clutter.PropertyTransition"]" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841794
<kenvandine> has anyone here reproduced this?
<didrocks> some dups, can be reproduced reliably with the Dock in autohide mode (so I bet upstream won't be really interested to look at it)
<kenvandine> we clearly need to take this
<Trevinho> well, I'm quite sure upsteream doesn't want anything crashing either
<Trevinho> but yeah, it's mine.
<kenvandine> oik
<kenvandine> bug 1841718
<ubot5> bug 1841718 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "[radeon] Rendering of combo boxes and tooltips is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841718
<kenvandine> this is probably not mutter or gtk
<kenvandine> anyone think we should take the radeon bug?
<Laney> If it's a driver problem it's for Timo probably.
<kenvandine> do you think i should  mark as invalid for mutter and gtk?
<kenvandine> i think so
<marcustomlinson> yeah agree
<marcustomlinson> from the history it's likely xserver-xorg-video-ati again
<Laney> Would suggest nominating and assigning for the driver package too, otherwise it might get forgotten
<kenvandine> bug 1841915
<ubot5> bug 1841915 in systemd (Ubuntu) "black screen, unresponsive, after logout from gnome Wayland session" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841915
<kenvandine> Laney: you've been commenting on that
<kenvandine> what do you think?
<Laney> I think Wayland only bugs are not rls tracking material
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> that's it for ee incoming
<kenvandine> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<kenvandine> bug 1834671 isn't assigned
<ubot5> bug 1834671 in firefox (Ubuntu Eoan) "TLSv1.3 client certificate authentication with renegotiation unsupported in browsers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1834671
<kenvandine> affects chromium and firefox
<kenvandine> i'll assign to oSoMoN
<kenvandine> the rest are assigned
<kenvandine> moving on
<kenvandine> #topic rls-dd-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-09-03 | Current topic: rls-dd-bugs
<kenvandine> nothing incoming
<kenvandine> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<kenvandine> bug 1828884
<ubot5> bug 1828884 in poppler-data (Ubuntu Disco) "[META] Handling Japanese new era "令和 (Reiwa)"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1828884
<kenvandine> there's nobody assigned to the poppler tasks, which are the only ones not fixed
<kenvandine> anyone know about this?
<marcustomlinson> seb I believe pokes at this each week
<marcustomlinson> I guess mean, no I don't know
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> ok, moving on
<kenvandine> #topic rls-cc-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-09-03 | Current topic: rls-cc-bugs
<kenvandine> nothing incoming and tracking is fine
<marcustomlinson> what about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1833617?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1833617 in linux (Ubuntu Eoan) "[amdgpu] screen freeze after suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> from the comments it looks like it's being handled
<kenvandine> there is a test kernel
<marcustomlinson> ah that was tracking ok
<kenvandine> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-09-03 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<kenvandine> nothing incoming
<kenvandine> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<kenvandine> tracking is a long list
<kenvandine> the poppler task is showing up there as well
<kenvandine> there is also bug 1727908
<ubot5> bug 1727908 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Software & Updates application does not permit changes on the "Other Software" tab" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727908
 * kenvandine  assignes the bionic task to seb as well
<kenvandine> I think that's it
<kenvandine> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-09-03 | Current topic: aob
<kenvandine> going once
<kenvandine> going twice
<kenvandine> Thanks everyone!
<kenvandine> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep  3 14:15:03 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-09-03-13.30.moin.txt
<marcustomlinson> thanks
<didrocks> thx!
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-09-04
<jibel> Hi everyone
<duflu> Hi jibel
<jibel> hello duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<jibel> Hey didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<willcooke> morning gang
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<duflu> I just brain dumped 17 detailed slides about performance so should be nice and presentable in future weeks
<Laney> ahoy
<duflu> Morning Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney
<jibel> argh, gnome-shell crashed and terminated everything :(
 * duflu wants cores
<duflu> or .crashes reported using ubuntu-bug to be exact
<jibel> cannot report, obsolete packages....
<Laney> hey duflu didrocks jibel
<duflu> jibel, you might be lucky and find a stack trace in the .crash file, sometimes
<jibel> yeah another crash, that's painful
<jibel> it seems to happen when I use the media controls
<jibel> and each time it closes all the apps
<jibel> duflu, one of my g-s crash https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=/usr/bin/gnome-shell%3A5%3A_g_log_abort%3Ag_log_default_handler%3Adefault_log_handler%3Ag_logv%3Ag_log
<jibel> reported as bug 1736664
<ubot5> bug 1736664 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in _g_log_abort() from g_log_default_handler() from default_log_handler() from g_logv("Function AsyncReadyCallback terminated with uncatchable exception") from g_log()" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1736664
<duflu> jibel, ugh, that one is a problem because the robots don't look at the log message contents. So many different crashes with different messages get classified as the same bug
<duflu> jibel, to move forward we'd probably need to open a separate bug for each different log message
<duflu> I've made the problem more apparent now in bug 1736664
<ubot5> bug 1736664 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in _g_log_abort() from g_log_default_handler() from default_log_handler() from g_logv() from g_log() from gjs_callback_closure() from ffi_closure_unix64_inner() [any error message logged from JavaScript will look like this]" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1736664
<Laney> jibel: don't suppose you know if anyone's worked on the live session rebooting bug?
<Laney> I can't type the word 'systems' any more
<Laney> it just comes out as 'systemd' every time (including on the previous line)
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> Laney, @ live session, it's on my list to chase this afternoon.  I looked yseterday and it had been targetted but not assigned
<Laney> okey
<Laney> thanks!
<willcooke> night all
<k_alam> Hi, does anyone know where  sebastien is ?
<marcustomlinson> k_alam: seb is on leave this week
<k_alam> marcustomlinson: Oh, I see, Thanks.
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-09-05
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> salut didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> salut jibel, ça va, et toi ?
<jibel> didrocks, bien, bien que levé un peu tôt
<jibel> didrocks, je suis en train de faire les modifs de la page custom d'ubiquity mais c'est un peu obscur
<didrocks> ah ?
<jibel> didrocks, part of the page is created in the .ui and other widgets are created dynamically and they overlap with the new radio buttons added to the page. Also one of the radio button is disabled I didn't find what disables it yet
<jibel> kind of black magic behind the scene
<jibel> lot of time for something that looks simple
<didrocks> arean't the 2 radio buttons linked and having one enabled disable the other one?
<didrocks> we can have a look together later if you want
<jibel> no
<jibel> no to your question not to have a look later :)
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> ;)
<marcustomlinson> good morning all
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<willcooke> morning friends
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> It's Thursday so it must be Hyper V testing day
<Laney> greetings
<marcustomlinson> morning didrocks willcooke and Laney
<willcooke> hi chaps
<Laney> hey marcustomlinson willcooke
<k_alam> Laney: Hi, Good morning
<Laney> hi k_alam
<k_alam> Laney: can you review a unity merge ?
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> maybe, but it's likely Trevinho would be better
<didrocks> hey Laney, k_alam
<k_alam> didrocks: hi
<k_alam> Laney: I tried to reach him...but couldn't get him
<k_alam> it's this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1842324
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1842324 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Port schemas from gnome-settings-daemon-common to com.canonical.unity.settings-daemon" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k_alam> Laney: Also regarding ubuntu-settings,  lp:~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings is out of sync with launchpad source lp:ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings and I can't open merge against lp:ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings
<Laney> ah there's probably a branch from Marco somewhere, let me find it in a second
<Laney> k_alam: your approach looks sensible to me
<Laney> did you think about migrating settings from the old schema? gnome-settings-daemon has some migration code that you could start from
<Laney> or you could use session-migration
<Laney> k_alam: I pushed ubuntu-settings 19.10.1 just now
<k_alam> Laney: Yes, u-s-d already using migration for some plugins..but it's not possible for some other like mouse which was removed, a11y keboard schemas will probably use a{sv} in  future which will require more changes...I am only changing schema location keeping everything else same
<Laney> ok
<k_alam> Laney: Once I port other schemas, patches from gnome-settings-daemon can be dropped
<Laney> yes, that's great :-)
<k_alam> Thanks. I will rebase my changes for ubuntu-settings
<duflu> Morning/afternoon/evening all
<duflu> Laney and didrocks, when you get time could you please have a look at this little fix? https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+git/gnome-shell/+merge/372051
<willcooke> Laney, do you have an opinion on how many community wallpapers is too many wallpapers? Is it purely a file size thing in your view?
<Laney> duflu: can get to that later, but I don't know this patch so maybe someone else would be a better reviewer
<Laney> looking into why toggling mute is broken atm :-)
<Laney> willcooke: yeah filesize
<Laney> not that we've particularly enforced that up to now
<duflu> I feel wallpapers are the only thing that should be big
<duflu> Everything else is arguably some programmer's fault
<duflu> Laney, no problem. Didier knows all about it obviously
<duflu> Laney, what kind of update would you want to get the desktop icons leak fixes into disco?
<duflu> I would do a patch but then I remembered it requires many commits and I no longer remember them all
<duflu> Oh actually there's a new upstream release with them
<duflu> Not in eoan yet
<Laney> there's not that much between 19.01.1 and 19.01.4
<Laney> assuming it works with disco's gnome-shell, probably backport the whole release?
<duflu> Laney, yes. It's xx.yy.ZZ for that reason I hope
<duflu> should be maintenance only
<Laney> not so sure about that
<duflu> Laney, mostly I am wondering why eoan depends on 3.33 and doesn't work with 3.32
<duflu> Maybe it does? If not then that would be an upstream problem
<Laney> No, it's because of some not-in-upstream patches that Trevinho wrote/submitted
<Laney> as far as I can remember the vanilla upstream branch doesn't work with 3.33
<Laney> they were trying to decide whether to branch for older versions of the Shell I think
<duflu> Laney, yes I can see our eoan patches are still merge requests upstream
<Laney> there was discussion in #nautilus about them as well
<duflu> So we need disco to be newer than eoan... that's a pickle
<Laney> We can update to 19.01.4 in eoan at some point
<duflu> Yes I'll just request the new release into eoan first
<sil2100> Trevinho: hey! I see you uploaded the new tracker-miners version to eoan without getting an approval on the FFe first - did some release member give a +1 on some other medium?
<Laney> sil2100: me, I synced that
<Laney> maybe I should have filed a bug too, sorry
<sil2100> Ah, Laney sponsored it, ok
<Laney> syncs don't link very well to bug reports so I got lazy
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker-miners/+bug/1842118 <- there is a bug, could you leave a 'trace' there? ;)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1842118 in tracker-miners (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update tracker(-miners) to 2.3.0" [Medium,New]
<Laney> ahhhhHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Laney> didn't see it
<Laney> thanks
<sil2100> Laney: Thanks! btw. tracker-miners seems to FTBFS for many arches
<Laney> yeah hoping Trevinho will look into that :-)
<sil2100> ;)
<GunnarHj> Hi Laney, Seb asked me to update gnome-user-docs and gnome-getting-started-docs in Debian (but only when 3.34 has been released. Can you possibly give me commit access to those two repos? (Would be cumbersome to struggle with new upstreams via MRs.)
<Laney> GunnarHj: ok, but it shouldn't be that cumbersome - you can do a merge request for the master branch only and mention that the other ones need pulling at the same time
<Laney> also, I would prefer #debian-gnome for debian-related requests if possible so that others in the team can see what's going on
<Laney> don't want events to be mysterious to them :-)
<Laney> done
<Laney> life would be terrible without colordiff wouldn't it
<GunnarHj> Laney: Thanks! I'm not unknown to most of those guys. ;) Sooner or later I may apply to be a DM or DD, but I haven't gained the energy needed to go through that process.
<Laney> sure, it's a matter of keeping the right people in the right loops
<doko> just a note for osomon that libreoffice triggers some component mismatches
<Laney> that's for marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> hey doko what's the problem?
<doko> marcustomlinson:  libreoffice triggers some component mismatches
<marcustomlinson> ah
<marcustomlinson> thanks for pointing that out
<willcooke> marcustomlinson, be moar on holiday
<willcooke> oh that was yesterday
<willcooke> as you were
<marcustomlinson> :)
<Laney> Do we still want this synaptics-support patch that we have in mutter?
<Laney> Upstream contacted me pissed off about it, and now it doesn't apply any more so it'll need rebasing
<Laney> shouldn't we cut this off and just go with libinput nowadays?
<willcooke> Laney, lemme check with OEM
<willcooke> Laney, can you ping a link to a bug or anything?  np if it's not there
<willcooke> Laney, also, how long has it been around for?  Who added it and when?
<GunnarHj> Laney: You are not talking about dropping Synaptic completely, right?
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1686081 that was the original bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1686081 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "If -synaptics is installed, GNOME Mouse & Touchpad Settings doesn't work" [Medium,In progress]
<Laney> I don't have the new one
<Laney> not sure if there is one
<Laney> GunnarHj: Depends what you mean by that - from mutter, yes
<GunnarHj> Laney: Don't understand the significance of that. But I know that Synaptic is the GUI we have to access the complete archive...
<willcooke> Laney, looking at that bug, I think we should ask duflu
<mgedmin> synapticS != synaptic
<Laney> GunnarHj: Different thing.
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ah, sorry for misreading. Puuh! :)
<Laney> willcooke: you'd still want OEM input, wouldn't you?
<Laney> looks like it should be ok to rebase this time, so maybe it can be decoupled from this update
<willcooke> Laney, erm, mayyyyyybe?  If things work fine without the patch, then I guess not?  But yeah, I should probably speak to them.  I want to understand exactly what the impact of dropping the patches are.  Meetings atm and no time to dig in.  Will try again in the morning.
<Laney> check if anyone's actually shipping with that driver
<Laney> I guess
<Laney> guess it makes sense to be a beginning of cycle rather than end of cycle task (to drop it)
<willcooke> Laney, good point, +1.  Lets see what duflu says tomorrow anyway, and I will ask OEM too
<Trevinho> sil2100: mh, I've not sure on those build failures.... mhmh I will look better
<Trevinho> Laney: do you still have that arm machine up?
<Laney> Trevinho: no, but you can start one
<Trevinho> sure
<willcooke> g'night peeps
<xnox> Laney:  now that duplicity is on python3, does desktop team wants to seed it back into the ubuntu-desktop?
<xnox> i thought we demoted it to supported, because of py2, but it can go onto the live image now, no?
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-09-06
<kenvandine> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, hi!
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: mind joining a little early?
<robert_ancell> sure
<duflu> Morning/evening/something kenvandine and robert_ancell
<kenvandine> Hey duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<marcustomlinson> morning all
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> morning duflu and willcooke
<willcooke> goodly morlode marcustomlinson
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
<Laney> morning
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<duflu> Hi Laney
<Laney> hi marcustomlinson duflu
<xnox> Laney:  hey
<xnox> Laney:  to reseed duplicity, or not to reseed? =)
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/swift/+bug/1829862
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1829862 in duplicity (Ubuntu) "[FFe] re-seeding demoted packages with python3 support" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> hi xnox
<Laney> sorry I read your message
<Laney> and then ...
<Laney> time passed ...
<xnox> and you prorouged irc ?! =)
 * Laney filibusters
<xnox> Laney:  i am happy to do the merge proposal and send it for the review, just not sure if it should be installed by default, or simply be in supported.
<Laney> put it back where it was, supported wasn't it?
<xnox> Laney:  and like if we need to undo the dynamic on the fly installation of it.
<xnox> Laney:  ok.
<Laney> wait
<Laney> was this because of the deja-dup on demand thing?
<Laney> which was only because it was py2 wasn't it?
<Laney> so maybe deja-dup recommends duplicity is better?
<xnox> yes
<xnox> all that is better, yes.
<xnox> # duplicity still depends on Python2 which is unwanted in the default install
<xnox> # but Deja Dup can install duplicity dynamically
<xnox> override_dh_gencontrol:
<xnox> ifneq ($(shell dpkg-vendor --query vendor),Ubuntu)
<xnox> 	dh_gencontrol -- -Vduplicity:Depends='duplicity (>= 0.7.14)'
<xnox> else
<xnox> 	dh_gencontrol -- -Vduplicity:Suggests='duplicity (>= 0.7.14)'
<xnox> endif
<xnox> all of that needs purging in debian!
<Laney> sounds good
<xnox> Laney:  uploaded to ubuntu + MR on salsa https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/deja-dup/merge_requests/1
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 1 in deja-dup "duplicity is ported to python3 and shipped in Ubuntu, make it a hard depends..." [Opened]
<Laney> xnox: cheers, feel free to upload to unstable if you want
<xnox> Laney:  i'm not in the gnome team, so can't push to the salsa git repo.
<xnox> so nah =)
<Laney> I'll execute a git push for you if you want
<clobrano> Hey all 0/
<clobrano> willcooke, seb's ticket on headerbar visibility turned into "drop dark headerbar" in the last days. I think I'm the the last one desiring to keep it, but I understand there are also some good reasons for this change. Whenever you've got time, could you drop your thoughts about it?
<clobrano> I prefer to be in sync with the desktop team if we end up doing this
<clobrano> https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/issues/1477 ^
<gitbot> ubuntu issue 1477 in yaru "The headerbar buttons lack of contrast compared to the background" [Design, Open]
<clobrano> See also this https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/no-light-theme-in-recent-ubuntu/12144/29
<Nafallo> hey! just found a typo in /usr/share/session-migration/scripts/01_migrate_from_keyring on bionic!
<Nafallo> worth a fix?
<xnox> Laney:  slight flaw in my plan, because the new duplicity is stuck in -proposed due to power ftbfs =/
<Laney> :(
<Laney> seems to be some changes in bzr(!!!), not sure if any of them are relevant or if seb128 forwarded the failure
<GunnarHj> Hi cyphermox, Looks like the debdiff I prepared for bug #1800794 makes a difference, after all, and fixes the immediate problem as it was originally expressed in the bug report. OTOH, the TCL dispatcher - unlike the C dispatcher - handles the OP's device without custom configuration, so there is an issue left.
<GunnarHj> How do we proceed? Are you able to make some conclusion from the log files the OP submitted?
<GunnarHj> Is TCL an option, after all?
<GunnarHj> Or should we be content with uploading the debdiff for now?
<ubot5> bug 1800794 in usb-modeswitch (Ubuntu) "usb-modeswitch can't apply Configuration=0 to Snapdragon X12 LTE" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1800794
<Laney> tkamppeter: hey, there's a new network-manager 1.20.2 out which contains that fixed I asked for
<Laney> I was just looking to review it for you and saw that
<Laney> mbiebl has uploaded it to debian too, what do you think about merging instead?
<gmalsack> hello everyone~ Previously running base ubuntu install with 16lts. Worked flawlessly.... Performed fresh install of 18lts been staying up to date with updates. However system randomly just completely hangs the gui. switch to console and I can login, run commands etc.... however nothing unlocks gui until I reboot. Anyone else have this issue?
<willcooke> gmalsack, not something I've seen.  You might want to try in #ubuntu though, they will be able to give you some help with working out whats going on
<tkamppeter> Laney, would be godd idea.
<tkamppeter> Laney, let us merge it.
<Laney> 🎸🤘
<tkamppeter> Laney, could you do it as I am leaving for Plumbers on Sunday.
<Laney> maybe next week
<tkamppeter> OK, at least I know now why my patch did not get uploaded.
<tkamppeter> Laneythanks.
<willcooke> thaney
<Laney> 🐜
<willcooke> or rather, lanks
<gmalsack> willcooke, thanks
<willcooke> happy weekend all, ttl
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-31
<callmepk> good morning
<duflu> Oops. Morning callmepk. While it still is
<callmepk> hey duflu , good morning
<duflu> 🌅
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<Maik> good morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey Maik 
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN, Maik 
<Maik> duflu: hey
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks 
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN 
<duflu> Morning didrocks 
<didrocks> hey duflu 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128 
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, ca va ? t'as passé un bon weekend?
<didrocks> salut seb128, bo. weel-end?
<didrocks> week*
<duflu> Hi seb128 
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ? ça va les travaux ?
<seb128> didrocks, oui ça va, reparti pour le Nord pour qq jours avant de rentrer pour de bon
<seb128> hey duflu , how are you? had a good w.e?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, on avance petit à petit :)  profitez bien de ces derniers jours !
<duflu> seb128, I'm alright. Weekend was just housework and home improvement. Also home improvement for other people :P 
<duflu> How are you seb128 ?
<seb128> duflu, I'm fine, slightly blocked my back yesterday though so I hope it's not going to annoy me staying at the computer today
<duflu> :/
<oSoMoN> seb128, très bon week-end, merci! j’espère que ton dos va se débloquer vite, c’est très désagréable ça :(
<seb128> oui, merci :-)
<Trevinho> seb128: oh, what did you do to your back?! Too much kids playing? :)
<seb128> Trevinho, rather kid carrying around in the arm, but I blocked it putting a suitcase in the car in the morning, I'm getting old, I need to warm up before doing that now!
<Trevinho> seb128: ooooh poor seb
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers. happy monday :)
<oSoMoN> happy Monday hellsworth 
<hellsworth> o/
<jibel> Good morning hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hi there jibel !
<KGB-0> orca pristine-tar f0fba98 Samuel Thibault orca_3.36.6.orig.tar.xz.delta orca_3.36.6.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for orca_3.36.6.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/3GQcx
<KGB-0> orca upstream/stable 814f6cf Joanmarie Diggs README.md configure.ac * Post-release version bump * https://deb.li/lQTy
<KGB-0> orca upstream/stable 3639a44 Joanmarie Diggs src/orca/sound.py * Add some sanity checks to prevent crashing due to GStreamer failure * https://deb.li/3EzC4
<KGB-0> orca upstream/stable a576d8d Joanmarie Diggs NEWS README.md configure.ac * Release prep * https://deb.li/5EOM
<KGB-0> orca upstream/stable d924719 Samuel Thibault (82 files in 3 dirs) * New upstream version 3.36.6 * https://deb.li/3XAGj
<KGB-0> orca tags 58fb718 Samuel Thibault upstream/3.36.6 * Upstream version 3.36.6 * https://deb.li/3TFx
<KGB-0> gnome-session ubuntu/master b3c7f12 Marco Trevisan * pushed 74 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/3gm2l
<KGB-0> gnome-session ubuntu/master af6f3c6 Iain Lane (45 files in 6 dirs) * New upstream version 3.37.0 * https://deb.li/iOpGI
<KGB-0> gnome-session ubuntu/master fff8c04 Iain Lane (45 files in 6 dirs) * Update upstream source from tag 'upstream/3.37.0' * https://deb.li/kR6c
<KGB-0> gnome-session ubuntu/master 7b60041 Iain Lane debian/changelog * New upstream release * https://deb.li/3Wofy
<KGB-0> gnome-session ubuntu/master b7a067f Iain Lane debian/ control control.in * control: Bump gtk and gnome-desktop BDs per meson.build * https://deb.li/emtG
<KGB-0> gnome-session ubuntu/master a24c980 Iain Lane debian/patches/debian/ Make-sure-to-pass-systemd-when-we-re-managing-the-user-se.patch Revert-main-Remove-GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID-envvar.patch * Defuzz patches * https://deb.li/3apBM
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-09-01
<KGB-2> gnome-shell signed tags 4a4eedb Marco Trevisan ubuntu/3.37.91-1ubuntu1 * gnome-shell Debian release 3.37.91-1ubuntu1 * https://deb.li/igHHG
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master cb1ef5e Marco Trevisan * pushed 620 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/O0nl
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master 11ab553 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/watch * debian/watch: Target upstream versions * https://deb.li/3hHdI
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master b1c285c Marco Trevisan (Treviño) (279 files in 41 dirs) * New upstream version 3.37.91 * https://deb.li/8w7E
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master 48a43fc Marco Trevisan (Treviño) (279 files in 41 dirs) * Update upstream source from tag 'upstream/3.37.91' * https://deb.li/3ofVe
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master f8462e3 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/changelog * New upstream release * https://deb.li/SIUD
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master d5c90dc Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/ series tweener-Save-handlers-on-target-and-remove-them-on-destro.patch * debian/patches: Remove all patches * https://deb.li/3b01z
<callmepk> good morning
<Maik> good morning
<jibel> morning all
<duflu> Hi Maik and jibel 
<jibel> Hi duflu 
<jibel> bug 1893729
<ubot5> bug 1893729 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcuts stop working" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1893729
<jibel> is pretty annyoing
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks 
<didrocks> hello jibel 
<jibel> ça va didrocks ?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi ?
<duflu> Hi didrocks 
<jibel> didrocks, bien, bien. C'est enfin la rentrée scolaire :)
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN, duflu 
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks 
<jibel> Trevinho, hi, can you have a look at bug 1893729
<ubot5> bug 1893729 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcuts stop working" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1893729
<jibel> ?
<Laney> MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<duflu> Hi Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney 
<Laney> hey duflu & didrocks 
<jibel> morning Laney 
<Laney> sup jibel 
<Laney> how's it going
<Laney> ?
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney 
<Laney> WELL!
<Laney> moin oSoMoN, how are you?
<oSoMoN> I'm good, you?
<Laney> alright, just getting to the end of email :>
<Trevinho> Laney: hi! Lots of debian/* folders waiting you! 😘
<Trevinho> jibel: I assume because shell didn't land yet 
<Laney> moin Trevinho 
<didrocks> Trevinho: shouldn’t it declare a Breaks: gnome-shell << <v> then?
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, should have done... But there was no declared dependency and didn't notice during my tests 😢
<Laney> pretty sure this happens most cycles
<didrocks999> that was every release for Unity, but the packaging was done so that people running upgrade didn’t end up in that situation :)
<KGB-1> adwaita-icon-theme pristine-tar ff92889 Simon McVittie adwaita-icon-theme_3.37.2.orig.tar.xz.delta adwaita-icon-theme_3.37.2.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for adwaita-icon-theme_3.37.2.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/2j3h
<KGB-1> adwaita-icon-theme pristine-tar d296ee6 Simon McVittie adwaita-icon-theme_3.37.2+git20200728.orig.tar.xz.delta adwaita-icon-theme_3.37.2+git20200728.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for adwaita-icon-theme_3.37.2+git20200728.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/3hzJc
<KGB-1> adwaita-icon-theme upstream/latest 5a8dc44 Simon McVittie * pushed 21 commits * https://deb.li/8EKC
<KGB-1> adwaita-icon-theme tags e4cdea2 Simon McVittie upstream/3.37.2 * Upstream version 3.37.2 * https://deb.li/3oAaG
<KGB-1> adwaita-icon-theme tags 847dbb2 Simon McVittie upstream/3.37.2+git20200728 * Upstream version 3.37.2+git20200728 * https://deb.li/SaOF
<Laney> didrocks999: if I fakesync mozjs78 which Trevinho uploaded to NEW in Debian could you do a quick review please? (or the other way around if you prefer)
<didrocks999> Laney: sure! Happy to review it (after lunch is fine?)
<Laney> yep
<didrocks999> I should really migrate to an irc bouncer on canonistack
<Laney> it's mostly just a rename but you know
<Laney> heh
<didrocks999> Laney: yeah, will just do a quick diff
<Laney> that is differently unreliable
<Laney> like they don't promise uptime in any way
<Laney> could randomly take your node away
<Laney> but you could irc on s390x, that would indeed be cool
<didrocks> right, but it seems it’s a little bit better, and if it goes away. I can still go local
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I hope the jdstrand mattermost ircd snap is available for s390x :p
<Laney> :>
 * didrocks looks at Laney and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/groovy/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=mozjs78
<Laney> didrocks: try now :>
<Laney> got a build failure and was checking it on launchpad
<didrocks> waow, updated debian/copyright :p
<KGB-0> adwaita-icon-theme tags bd2dfaf Simon McVittie upstream/3.37.92 * Upstream version 3.37.92 * https://deb.li/n7u2
<KGB-0> adwaita-icon-theme upstream/latest ca14866 Simon McVittie * pushed 2 commits * https://deb.li/3G7VD
<KGB-0> adwaita-icon-theme pristine-tar acdedfd Simon McVittie adwaita-icon-theme_3.37.92.orig.tar.xz.delta adwaita-icon-theme_3.37.92.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for adwaita-icon-theme_3.37.92.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/3widj
<Laney> merci didrocks!
<Trevinho> merci beaucoup!
<didrocks> Laney: de rien :)
<KGB-0> gnome-session ubuntu/master d451123 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/ gnome-session-bin.install gnome-session-common.install gnome-session.install ubuntu-session.install * debian/*.install: Move session drop-ins to relative package * https://deb.li/ijxC4
<KGB-0> gnome-session ubuntu/master 7943896 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/ubuntu/ubuntu-sessions.patch * ubuntu-sessions.patch: Don't pass --systemd anymore, this is the default * https://deb.li/xJ8U
<KGB-0> gnome-session ubuntu/master 66c0d58 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/changelog * Update changelog * https://deb.li/3lMtF
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers!
<kenvandine>  hey hellsworth 
<hellsworth> o/
<kenvandine> Meeting time!
<kenvandine> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-09-01
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep  1 13:30:12 2020 UTC.  The chair is kenvandine. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-09-01 | Current topic:
<kenvandine> Roll call:  didrocks, duflu (out), jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, seb128 (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out), Wimpress (out), hellsworth
<Trevinho> o/
<hellsworth> \o
<oSoMoN>        \o
<kenvandine> ok, lets get started
<kenvandine> #topic rls-gg-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-09-01 | Current topic: rls-gg-bugs
<kenvandine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1893729
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1893729 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcuts stop working" [Critical,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> seems nasty... anyone want to take a look at that?
<Laney> Trevinho said it was due to the partial migration of 3.38, assign it to him imo but not a lot to be done other than push on now
<oSoMoN> it was discussed earlier here
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> push it quickly! Keyboard is in qwerty nonsense and such :p
<didrocks> (I think all due to gsd not starting)
<kenvandine> we have two other bugs on the  gg incoming list which are assigned and not new
<kenvandine> are we leaving those on incoming?
<kenvandine> bug 1881699 and bug 1865226
<ubot5> bug 1881699 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "No analog output" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1881699
<ubot5> bug 1865226 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "gdm-smartcard pam config needs to be updated for Ubuntu and installed" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865226
<Laney> were they meant to be accepted?
<kenvandine> they haven't been updated in months but are still tagged as incoming
<Laney> second one should be I think
<kenvandine> it's assigned at least
<Laney> target it imo
<Laney> dunno about the first, it's a bit contentious
<Laney> I think seb felt it wasn't concrete enough
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> any other opinions on the smartcard bug?
 * didrocks doesn’t have enough context
 * kenvandine accepts it
<kenvandine> gg tracking looks fine
<kenvandine> #topic rls-ff-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-09-01 | Current topic: rls-ff-bugs
<kenvandine> the ftbs bugs need to be accepted
<kenvandine> already assigned
<kenvandine> thoughts on bug 1892440
<ubot5> bug 1892440 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Shell text is too small in mutter 3.36.4-0ubuntu0.20.04.2" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892440
<Laney> eek
<Laney> that sounds like one to take indeed
 * didrocks nods
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> didn't we talk about bug 1880508 already?
<ubot5> bug 1880508 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 (Ubuntu) "package nvidia-340 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/lib/udev/rules.d/71-nvidia.rules', which is also in package nvidia-kernel-common-440 440.82+really.440.64-0ubuntu6" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1880508
<Laney> looks like a mis-acceptance and Wimpres_s assigned but didn't target?
<kenvandine> yeah
<Laney> hoepfully this is fixed already though ...
<kenvandine> ff tracking looks mostly fine
<kenvandine> bug 1893113
<ubot5> bug 1893113 in rhythmbox-plugin-alternative-toolbar (Ubuntu Focal) "[SRU] Rhythmbox: Cannot add more music after a collection has been created" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1893113
<kenvandine> unassigned for focal
<kenvandine> should we just assign that to fossfreedom?
<Laney> if they're planning to do the upload, makes sense
<kenvandine> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-09-01 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<kenvandine> nothing incoming
<kenvandine> and tracking looks fine
<kenvandine> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-09-01 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<hellsworth> looks like libreoffice is holding up glib which is holding up other things...
<Laney> glib is held up by a few things
<hellsworth> i thought we had disabled the armhf uicheck-sw test.. i'll look into that today and make sure it's disabled for armhf
<Laney> I'll speak with seb about that tomorrow, see if there's been any progress already and look at some if not
<oSoMoN> there's also 4 packages waiting on libffi
<hellsworth> oh good.. LO isn't the only culprit :)
<Laney> various things are waiting on libffi
<Laney> one I noticed earlier is the gstreamer stack is blocked, would be nice if someone could take that one
<Laney> don't all rush at once :>
<kenvandine> lol
<kenvandine> autodep8-perl        FAIL non-zero exit status 1
<Laney> and n-m, don't know if anyone looked into that yet
<kenvandine> ok, i'll take a look at gstreamer :)
<hellsworth> ill look at mn
<Laney> altho that might actually be due to dnsmasq, therefore foundations
<Laney> s/foundations/server/
<kenvandine> ok, moving on
<kenvandine> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-09-01 | Current topic: aob
<kenvandine> hellsworth: Any update on libreoffice/gcc10?
<hellsworth> n-m is what i meant to say...
<kenvandine> we understood you :)
<hellsworth> it fails differently on my pi.. but then i had to pause to work on the nm snap which uses the same pi
<hellsworth> but autopkgtests run for about 24 hours and then fail.. how can i capture all of the output because scripting the output or tee'ing it to a file doesn't see all of the dpkg messages and really loses a lot
<hellsworth> anyways we can talk about it after the meeting
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> aob?
<Laney> hellsworth: you can use --output-dir to save the stuff to the filesystem
<didrocks> nothing for me
<Laney> that's what we use on the proposed-migration runs (you can see that at the top of a log)
<Laney> (aob: someone take the gstreamer task!)
<hellsworth> ah ha ok thakns Laney i'll try that!
<kenvandine> Laney: i had said i would look at gstreamer
<Laney> ah I missed that
<Laney> nice one
<kenvandine> maybe... i might not get far :)(
<kenvandine> we'll see
<kenvandine> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep  1 14:10:47 2020 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-09-01-13.30.moin.txt
<kenvandine> thanks everyone
<hellsworth> thanks
<didrocks> thx!
<oSoMoN> thanks
<KGB-2> gnome-session ubuntu/master 7cb70dd Marco Trevisan * pushed 10 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/OhqM
<KGB-2> gnome-session ubuntu/master 8a525e5 Simon McVittie debian/ control control.in * Build-Depend on systemd, for /usr/share/pkgconfig/systemd.pc * https://deb.li/aOYc
<KGB-2> gnome-session ubuntu/master 6d8f2df Simon McVittie debian/ control control.in * Restrict systemd B-D to [linux-any] * https://deb.li/3ucOy
<KGB-2> gnome-session ubuntu/master 11c74d7 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/ control control.in rules * debian/control: B-d on debhelper-compat 13 and remove dh_missing override * https://deb.li/3vk5h
<KGB-2> gnome-session ubuntu/master 1471f49 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/ gnome-session-bin.install gnome-session-common.install gnome-session.install * debian/*.install: Move session drop-ins to gnome-session * https://deb.li/hU2n
<KGB-2> gnome-session ubuntu/master 49a2330 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/ control control.in * debian/control: gnome-session-common Breaks and Replaces gnome-session-bin * https://deb.li/3Cd97
<jdstrand> didrocks: re s390x, it is, by popular request :)
<GunnarHj> Hi Laney, wonder if you are ready to sponsor this:
<GunnarHj> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ubuntu/+merge/389384
<didrocks> jdstrand: NICE! :)
<Laney> GunnarHj: I've got it open, probably not today, but should be this week
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ok. Not very urgent, really, just one of those loose ends I dislike. ;)
